#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-29
<archl1> jrrp
<Kandu> archl1: 在學校
<Kandu> archl1: ?
<archl1> Kandu: yes
<Kandu> archl1: 怪不得現在用的帳號這麼長
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<sikao_lfs1> !jrpk tenzu
<tenzu> 是不是bot off了?
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。应该是。
<sikao_lfs1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<sikao_lfs1> !jrpk tenzu
<sikao_lfs1> !vers tenzu
 * Oicebot ［tenzu］： VERSION Colloquy 2.3 (4617) - Mac OS X 10.7 (Intel) - http://colloquy.info
<tenzu> 这都能查出来?
<sikao_lfs1> !vers sikao_lfs1
 * Oicebot ［sikao_lfs1］： VERSION Purple IRC
<sikao_lfs1> 叛徒，，，，，，居然用mac的os
<tenzu> 一说装arch就掉线
<kiss_kill> mac os也不错嘛
<kiss_kill> 我想装还弄不了
<tenzu_> 擦,不说了,连掉两次
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez: 亲,你来了
<kiss_kill> 好恶心
<tenzu> roylez: 我昨天早上9点睡到今天早上8点
<roylez> tenzu: 星期一真不该来这么早，空气真差
<tenzu> roylez: 空调房间?
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，没空调还上个屁的班
<tenzu> roylez: 说的也是
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [五星]将afterstep、e17、window maker由“WM”降级成“普通程序” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343413 afterstep、e17、window maker是比较有个性有特色的WM，afterstep的“Wharf”，e17的“书架”，window maker的“app dock”都很有趣和实用。 但是，这些WM本身“窗口管理”的能力反而一般，窗口装饰、窗口动画等效果反而不 ...
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 那个int a;&a+1这种，pascal如何做？
<cfy> Kandu: 能做么？虽然没啥意义
<Kandu> cfy: @a+1
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。有文章说C是为系统编程设计的。那现在的pascal如何呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 不過 @ 操作符要注意的是 {$t}
<Kandu> cfy: 真的？
<cfy> Kandu: C不是为系统设计的么？
<Kandu> cfy: 真的嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: {$t}是啥意思？
<Kandu> cfy: {$t+} 告訴編譯器 @ 操作符返回的是一個類型化的指標
<cfy> Kandu: 应该是吧?为啥不是呢？难道是因为讨厌pascal么？不是有段时间，全世界全是pascal么？
<Kandu> cfy: 比如 a: qword, 若 {$t+} 那麼 @a+1 = @a 的值 + 1 * sizeof(qword). 否則的話，僅僅是 +1
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。编译参数么。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<archl1> !rppk sikao_lfs1
<Oicebot> archl1掷出了 9，从s ikao的身边飞了过去，s ikao开始反击！
<Oicebot> s ikao掷出了 14，骰子碾过了archl1，archl1 损失了 34 点经验值！
<archl1> jrrp
<sikao_lfs1> 哦，原来是搞错了字符。
 * Oicebot archl1今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 7.29% (Lv2)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，archl1樣。
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
<archl1> en
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||________________] 47.87% (Lv10)
<archl_gaming> !rppk sikao_lfs1
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 9，摔倒在了s ikao面前，s ikao开始反击！
<Oicebot> s ikao掷出了 11，砸在archl的头上，archl 损失了 55 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs1> !rppk archl_gaming
<lubotu2> sikao_lfs1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 9，用仙人球砸了a rchl，获得了 35 点经验值！
<roylez> !rppk tusooa
<Kandu> archl_gaming, sikao_lfs1 你倆太煩了
<Oicebot> roylez掷出了 19，击败了t usooa，获得了 116 点经验值！（从t usooa处吸取 58 点）
<sikao_lfs1> 这个跟人品有关嘛？
 * archlhealer hug Kandu
<roylez> !rppk Kandu
<Oicebot> roylez掷出了 4，砸倒了K andu，获得了 21 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs1> !rppk kandu
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 13，砸在K andu的头上，获得了 26 点经验值！
<archlhealer> !rppk roylez
<Oicebot> archlhealer掷出了 9，从r oylez的身边飞了过去，r oylez开始反击！
<Oicebot> r oylez掷出了 4，完全没打中archlhealer
<sikao_lfs1> !vers Kandu
<kikupotter> cfy, 怎么搭建一个简单的java 平台
<archlhealer> roylez: Im going to play a game called Tribes2, with all graphic settings to ultra high - the game published around 2003, with full audio/voice/voip support
<cfy> kikupotter: don't know
<ScarletWolf> whois ScarletWolf
<SIDU> ip addr 怎么没有办法看到内网地址呢？原来都是有个 192.168.?.?
<SIDU> 现在要怎么查看呢 ？
<SIDU> admin > network tool > 看到： 0.0.0.0
<SIDU> iGnome: 帮个忙啦
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：8月29日(2/5)：1831年，英国物理学家迈克尔·法拉第通过实验发现电磁感应定律。
<ineed> tusooa: 什么是球状闪电？
<archlhealer> tusooa: today, you are here to remind us
<archlhealer> ineed: a thunder ball
<ineed> archlhealer: it exist ?
<archlhealer> ineed: a electrical bolt which track people.
<archlhealer> ineed: its real.
<archlhealer> ineed I hope you will never see it or there is a high chance you will die
<ineed> archlhealer: are you archl1?
<SIDU> ip addr 怎么没有办法看到内网地址呢？原来都是有个 192.168.?.?
<tusooa> *** archlhealer was jie (~lililjlj@corner6.lnk.telstra.net)
<ineed> tusooa: 现在真是马甲满天飞
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎樣查看Ubuntu的系統更新紀錄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343418 昨天有人用Update Manager更新過系統，想知道更新了什麼項目。 统计信息: 发表于 由 陽光院景仁 — 2011-08-29 10:06
<tusooa> ineed: 其实是exp带的头 :em04
<NoIE> "godaddy正式开放了.xxx域名的预注册(pre-registration)，价格为99美金一年。目前任何
<NoIE> 人都可以通过查询，并预先注册您喜欢的.xxx域名。99美金是目前预先注册价格，并不
<NoIE> 一定代表开放注册后每年注册费用为99美金。"
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：8月29日(3/5)：1842年，中国清朝代表耆英、伊里布与英国代表璞鼎查签订《南京条约》，香港岛被割让给英国。
<tusooa> 无聊额。
<tusooa> NoIE:
<tusooa> NoIE: .xxx的迟早要被功 夫 网 :em04
<tusooa> .
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 10:27:28
<^k^> ineed, 28。  ㍢ 
<iIlL0oO> > Time.now
<^k^> iIlL0oO, 2011-08-29 10:31:43 +0800
<ineed> ^k^: time
<^k^> ineed, 42。  ㍢ 
<ineed> ^k^: time.now
<metbsd> will you speak chinese, archlhealer
<^k^> ineed, 46。  ㍢ 
<iIlL0oO> > t=Time ; t.now
<ineed> Time.now
<kiss_kill> ^k^: 时间
<ineed> Little k不好使
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 10:34:44
<^k^> ineed, 43。  ㍢ 
<ineed> >time.now
<archlhealer> ineed:  time now...
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-08-29 10:42:32 +0800
<tusooa> ● date
<tusooa> 2011年 08月 29日 星期一 10:42:39 CST
<ineed>  >Time.now
<kiss_kill> date
<kiss_kill> ^k^: date
<ineed> > Time.now
<^k^> kiss_kill, ，2011年8月28日（星期日）。  ㍢ 
<kiss_kill> ^k^: 3q
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-08-29 10:46:08 +0800
<LKoi> 有人能上去36氪吗？我这怎么不管怎么访问都是404呢
<ineed> !time | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kiss_kill> ^k^: time
<^k^> kiss_kill, 20。  ㍢ 
<ineed> Oicebot: time
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 10:49:45
<ineed>  > time.now
<ineed>  > time.now
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-08-29 10:53:02 +0800
<ineed> ^k^: ...
<^k^> ineed, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
 * adam8157 不要一直调戏机器人, 想调戏请私聊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 怎么把home挂载回来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343425 上星期暴力升级，因为杂七杂八安装的ppa太多，升级后就黑屏了。今天进windows硬盘安装了一次，恢复安装卡在探测文件系统，不耐烦，就直接删除ubuntu重装了。进系统一看，原有的单独挂载的home目录没删除，被挂载到了/media下面。交换区也多了一个 ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那调戏你么？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我一个大叔, 有什么好调戏的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你看!!!
<adam8157> roylez: 主席啊...T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。 R7
<roylez> adam8157: 觉悟吧，蛋蛋...
<cfy> hello
<cfy> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, cfy同学
 * GNUdog 继续看 CISCO 的 reference 去
<adam8157> roylez: 哎...
<cfy> ^k^有没有说话？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 这样子。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=343423
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 卖弄贴 :D
<tusooa> ^k^: 真。。。。不聪明 :em04
<tusooa> cfy: ?
<^k^> tusooa, 真棒。  ㍣ 
<archlhealer> ...
<tusooa> recommend *sb* as
<tusooa> 推荐(某人)为...
<cfy> recommend *sb* as tusooa
<cfy> :D
<ScarletWolf> ...
<tusooa> cfy: 其实应该反过来讲。recommend ilisp as sb
<tusooa>  :em04
<cfy> faint
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<tusooa> Oicebot: .
<iIlL0oO> > 'abc'.next
<^k^> iIlL0oO, abd
<cfy> iIlL0oO: .
<ineed> 99999999999999999
 * Oicebot 假装不理你…
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'print ++($foo=q{abc})'
<tusooa> abd%
<tusooa>            print ++($foo = '99');      # prints '100'
<tusooa>            print ++($foo = 'a0');      # prints 'a1'
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 65.94% (Lv14)
<tusooa>            print ++($foo = 'Az');      # prints 'Ba'
<tusooa>            print ++($foo = 'zz');      # prints 'aaa'
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 9，击败了O icebot，获得了 12 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 又开始了么
<GNUdog> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 11.49% (Lv3)
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 32.25% (Lv7)
<drivel> jrrp
 * Oicebot drivel今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 23.03% (Lv5)
<ineed> .oicebot shoot oicebot
<GNUcat> jrrp
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
 * Oicebot GNUcat今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 66.49% (Lv14)
<GNUcat> adam8157, 你能打开 plan9 的主页么
<adam8157> GNUcat: 试下
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 70.33% (Lv15)
<ScarletWolf> 哇，今天人品好
<chenshaoju> jrrp
 * Oicebot chenshaoju今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 46.34% (Lv10)
<ScarletWolf> !rppk chenshaoju
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 6，摔倒在了c henshaoju面前，c henshaoju开始反击！
<Oicebot> c henshaoju掷出了 2，从ScarletWolf的身边飞了过去
<adam8157> GNUcat: 解析不到
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<chenshaoju> .....
<GNUcat> adam8157, 奇怪，从昨天开始就是这样
<ScarletWolf> !rppk chenshaoju
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 5，瞄准的是c henshaoju，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，c henshaoju开始反击！
<Oicebot> c henshaoju掷出了 14，砸在ScarletWolf的头上，ScarletWolf 损失了 110 点经验值！（分给 c henshaoju 55点）
<ScarletWolf> 人品哪里好了。。。
<ScarletWolf> 数据骗人。。。
<chenshaoju> .........
<GNUcat> !rppk ScarletWolf
<lubotu2> GNUcat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chenshaoju> 其实就是随机数而已。。。
<Oicebot> GNUcat掷出了 5，完全没打中S carletWolf，S carletWolf开始反击！
<Oicebot> S carletWolf掷出了 10，正中GNUcat的脑门，GNUcat 损失了 141 点经验值！
<adam8157> GNUcat: 你还一直上plan9啊 - -! 真神... google出来的和wiki上写的主页都解析不到
<GNUcat> adam8157, 突然蛋疼了而已
<adam8157> GNUcat: 你一直爆, 肯定疼的
<ineed> adam8157: ie无法访问miranda-im 但opera可以，这是？
<tusooa> !rppk GNU
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 12，砸在G NUpuma的头上，获得了 86 点经验值！
<Oicebot> tusooa, 恭喜你满级了...
<tusooa> jrrp
<Oicebot> tusooa阁下,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 92.98% (Lv19)
<adam8157> ineed: no ie, no opera, 不清楚
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> 人品指数还能手动降低啊。。。
<ineed> adam8157: 是不是跟缓存服务器有关？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：是的。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> Oicebot: .
<archlhealer> !rppk GNUcat
<Oicebot> archlhealer掷出了 7，砸在G NUcat的头上，获得了 97 点经验值！
<Oicebot> archlhealer, 恭喜你满级了...
<GNUcat> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUcat今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 65.08% (Lv14)
<Oicebot> GNUcat姐姐的好奇心真重…
<GNUcat> 这尼玛都是骗子么
<GNUcat> !rppk archlhealer
<lubotu2> GNUcat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> GNUcat掷出了 18，砸在a rchlhealer的头上，获得了 103 点经验值！（从a rchlhealer处吸取 51 点）
<palomino|working> jrrp
 * Oicebot palomino今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 13.09% (Lv3)
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<GNUcat> !rppk palomino|working
<palomino|working> !rppk Oicebot
<archlhealer> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> GNUcat掷出了 17，狠狠抽打了p alomino，获得了 51 点经验值！
<Oicebot> palomino掷出了 15，正中O icebot的脑门，获得了 70 点经验值！
<Oicebot> archlhealer掷出了 2，瞄准的是t usooa，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 10，骰子碾过了archlhealer，archlhealer 损失了 137 点经验值！（分给 t usooa 68点）
<ScarletWolf> 混战。。。
<archlhealer> jrrp
<palomino|working> ........
<GNUcat> 哇^_^
<iGnome> 都蛋疼。玩这。
<palomino|working> oicebot被xx了
<tusooa> archlhealer: 你也不看看吾今天的rp...
<archlhealer> !ring iGnome
<ScarletWolf> !rppk archlhealer
<lubotu2> ScarletWolf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tusooa> ^k^: 超过5行贴至哪里？
<archlhealer> .oicebot kiss tusooa
<tusooa> archlhealer: .
<^k^> tusooa, 这似乎想了很多。  ㍣ 
<ineed> Tired
<tusooa> *** iGnome is eexpress (~eexp01@58.20.51.237)
<adam8157> iGnome: 哟, 也玩多登录啊
<tusooa> iGoogle (~eexpress@118.250.143.235)
<tusooa> ip咋不一样的
<chattan> iGnome:
<chattan> iGoogle:
<archlhealer> !rppk chattan
<archlhealer> o:
<chattan> archlhealer: who r u?
<archlhealer> chattan: Im archl
<archlhealer> I hate opengl es /opengl division...
<archlhealer> This absolutely make works complex...
<chattan> archlhealer: ....
<chattan> iGoogle: EE
<iGoogle> 不是EE别叫
<archlhealer> chattan:  ...
<roylez> iGoogle: e神
<roylez> palomino|working: 您人品真好
<chattan> iGoogle: 这个是EE注册的，你没有密码是上不来的
 * palomino|working 人品贵重
<roylez> palomino|working: lv3的人品呢
<archlhealer> jrrp palomino|working
<archlhealer> .rp palomino|working
<roylez> archlhealer: bot被踢了
<chattan_bs_ee> :D
<chattan_bs_ee> roylez: ok
<iGoogle> 不就是个密码嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 不叫ee叫啥？zb?
<cfy> :D
<iGoogle> 是不是呆的不耐烦了，再叫就踢了你
<cfy> 神，我错了。。。。
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 网络管理员 系统管理员 IT系统基础架构师哪个更有发展？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343435 网络管理员和系统管理员在小公司是不好区分，只有在大的公司才会出现不同： 网络管理员和系统管理员基本上是中小企业，而IT基础架构师属于高端领域 网络管理员的职责，就是保证所维护管理的网络每日24 ...
<H4ever2012kk> join freebsd-cn
<chattan_bs_ee> join meego
<H4ever2012kk> freebsd 中文 的 irc 频道是啥？
<H4ever2012kk> 哪位知道。。。
<H4ever2012kk> thx..
<H4ever2012kk> shmget: Cannot allocate memory, NND, 不能创建 shm，郁闷。。。就是重启了下机器而已。。。
<chattan_bs_ee> H4ever2012kk: IRCNet Traditional Chinese #BSDchat {flag-tw} - Taiwan BSD channel (Traditional Chinese)
<H4ever2012kk> Thanks dungeon_archl ...
<dungeon_archl> H4ever2012kk: look at me, what do you see
<H4ever2012kk> dungeon_archl: what ?
<dungeon_archl> dungeon_archl: I see.
<dungeon_archl> H4ever2012kk: I understood
<H4ever2012kk> :)
<cfy> tusooa: meow
<tusooa> cfy: bow wow
<ScarletWolf> !rppk tusooa
<ScarletWolf> 不管用了？
<kai_> 这是什么软件？
<kai_> 有人么
<kai_> 都没人说话么
<^k^> kai_, ....  ㍤ 
<kai_> 吃饭去了？
<kai_> 我也去吃饭了
<kai_> QQ不能用
<kai_> 唉。
<dungeon_archl> kai_: this is a services
<cfy> tusooa: kandu去哪里了？
<tusooa> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: 厄，多门语言要混了。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 写判断的时候我就想<= a b......
<tusooa> .
<Astrology> 在awesome下使用proxy switchy怎么会报告错误，linux distrube不支持，只支持gnome和kde啊？难道这个chrome插件还非得在gnome下使用？
<kikupotter> error: two or more data types in declaration specifiers 这个是什么错误呀
<sikao_lfs> !rppk chanserv
<cuihao> - - 还在玩啊
<sikao_lfs> 不玩了。
<sikao_lfs> 只是看是否开着。
<sikao_lfs> 好像被踢了，
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, ....  ㍤ 
<cuihao> ... 发现IRC延迟25秒，真可怕
<^k^> 怕怕。
<cuihao> ^k^：你会被+q吗？
<sikao_lfs> 倒是可以试试，几个人一起触发k回话，也不知道能否触发他自己封自己。
<^k^> 加了延时函数了
<cuihao> ^k^, 请连着说10句话
<cuihao> ...
<cuihao> 好厉害哟
<iIlL0oO> > $Lsay
<^k^> iIlL0oO, 2011-08-29 12:48:10 +0800
<iIlL0oO> $Lsay 是最后一次BOT发言时间
<cuihao> > $Lsay
<^k^> cuihao, 2011-08-29 12:49:00 +0800
<cuihao> > $Lsay
<cuihao> 果然延时呢
<iIlL0oO> $min_next_say 是下次说话时间限制
<iIlL0oO> > $min_next_say
<^k^> iIlL0oO, 2011-08-29 12:49:57 +0800
<cuihao> k的表是不是有点慢
<cuihao> 还是我的有点快
<cuihao> > $help
<iIlL0oO> $minsaytime 是最快发言频率，秒
<iIlL0oO> > $minsaytime + $Lsay == $min_next_say
<^k^> iIlL0oO, Time can't be coerced into Fixnum
<cuihao> > 1+1==2
<^k^> cuihao, true
<wzlxx> 谁有纯净一点的博客介绍，想找个然后写自己的博客
<cuihao> > 'A'+1=='B'
<^k^> cuihao, can't convert Fixnum into String
<iIlL0oO> cuihao: http://tryruby.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: try ruby! (in your browser)
<ScarletWolf> ^k^是不是用了机器人？
<cuihao> 额，我喜欢Python
<iIlL0oO> 我喜欢perl6
<ScarletWolf> ruby跟perl语法一样乱么？
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 不是
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 归顺python吧
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 本来就在用python
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助,WINE魔兽和暗黑有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343443 UBUNTU11.04,WINE1.3 WINE魔兽黑屏,改了MOVIE名字还是黑屏,郁闷 WINE暗黑,用整个路径可以启动进入游戏,但是CD进暗黑目录后,直接WINE+启动程序名,出错,不能启动游戏 另外,求教,暗黑可以用-direct参数吗,我加了,没效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 yfq1984 — 2011-08 ...
<wzlxx> 谁有写博客的习惯
<cuihao> 自从各种被墙之后就不写了
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<iIlL0oO> 我想wine dota
<cuihao> 可以的啊
<cuihao> 以前一直都wine dota
 * microcai 以前一直 wine cstrick
<cuihao> 然后用AI图虐电脑 - -
<iIlL0oO> 有空研究研究
<gdzhang> .
<adam8157> microcai: 哟, 你还玩儿这些
<microcai> adam8157: 不行啊?!
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵. 最近如何啊, 上下班痛苦不?
<microcai> adam8157: 痛苦啊
<adam8157> microcai: 我9.1就搬家了
<microcai> adam8157: 恭喜
<microcai> adam8157: 和你同学住?
<adam8157> microcai: en
<microcai> adam8157: 在哪里?
<adam8157> microcai: 你妹子开始找工作没?
<adam8157> microcai: 北京市海淀区中关村科源社区甲5号楼
<adam8157> microcai: 离保福寺桥西就一站路
<microcai> adam8157: 不错
<microcai> adam8157: 多少钱?
<adam8157> microcai: 楼太老了...而且床很破, 家具也少. 1900
<microcai> adam8157: wo cao , 这样你都能接受?
<adam8157> microcai: 近, 而且我着急搬啊
<microcai> adam8157: 那以前那个你 2k 都不接受.  XXX!! 我想揍你
<adam8157> microcai: 接受了, 结果那个房东不给租啊!!!!!!
<adam8157> microcai: 你这记性, 又赖我
<microcai> adam8157: hen
<adam8157> microcai: 哦米豆腐
<cwl> 关于sort命令，我一行有多个field，第一个field是key，我想删除key重复的行，sort -u 好像是要全部field一样才删
<Astrology> 在awesome下使用proxy switchy怎么会报告错误，linux distrube不支持，只支持gnome和kde啊？难道这个chrome插件还非得在gnome下使用？
<cfy> cwl: $ echo '1 2\n1 3'|sort -k 1,1 -u
<Astrology> chromium下还有没有其他比较好的代理插件？
<cwl> cfy: thanks :-)
<BILLYKANE1> Astrology,装个your freedom嘛
<Astrology> BILLYKANE1: 那是什么？ 也是chromium 插件？
<BILLYKANE1> 不是插件，是翻墙的
<Astrology> 主要是chromium读取proxy是只支持gnome和kde的默认proxy
<Astrology> 所以无用啊。。。。chromium混蛋
<BILLYKANE1> 弄错了，原来你是要应用代理
<metbsd> Astrology, 当然有了
<metbsd> proxy switchy
<Astrology> metbsd: 什么？
<Astrology> metbsd: 我就是用的proxy switchy。。。。。不能读取Awesome下的proxy，chromium变成只能读取默认Gnome和KDE的proxy了。
<metbsd> 甚么awesome，不知道， 我win下用的
<BILLYKANE1> chromium肯定能手动设置的把
<metbsd> 估计是awesome问题吧
<Astrology> metbsd: 不是，是chromium只读取Gnome和KDE的
<metbsd> 也可以理解为awesome不支持chrome
<Astrology> metbsd: 害我所有的匿名软件都不能使用了
<metbsd> 那你别用那个啥呀
<Astrology> metbsd: 额。。。那其他fluxbox，fvwm不是也一样不支持
<metbsd> 对，都不支持的吧，可能
<metbsd> 你说得对
<metbsd> 何必折腾呢，用win不挺好
<adam8157> 这个耳机如何? http://www.360buy.com/product/371156.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【飞利浦SHL1700】飞利浦（PHILIPS） SHL1700 轻盈的耳机 羽毛般轻盈头带 均衡的音效 黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<metbsd> 又丑功能又不好
<Astrology> metbsd: 额，也对，
<cfy> adam8157: 可以转的？估计容易坏。。
<metbsd> 可能是做的不够好吧
<adam8157> cfy: 基本上都可以转吧...
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。我out了
 * adam8157 T410的音箱不给力, 有时候晚上又要看球赛, 所以买个.
<chattan> iGnome:
<cuihao> 如何查看静态库的版本号？
<GNUcat> adam8157, 买个 er4p
<adam8157> GNUcat: 买不起...拿这个看球赛我都觉得大材小用
<metbsd> 看球赛该用电视
<adam8157> GNUcat: 而且要买耳机, 耳塞不爽
<adam8157> metbsd: 出租屋木有电视...
<metbsd> 房租多少钱
<adam8157_afk> metbsd: 1900
<metbsd> 人民币？
<chattan> vi 格式化 shell 是怎么搞的呢？？？
<chattan> 不要说是  gg=G
<chattan> ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 3.1-rc4 is out. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343446 linuz 托袜子 在google+上发的 Most noticeable thing for most users is likely the lack of warnings about duplicate sysfs files for backlight control on intel laptops. And if that kind of solid regression fixing doesn't get you excited, I don't know what will. 我不是想发新闻 我是想问问大家 附件中这家伙想 ...
<adam8157> metbsd: rmb
<adam8157> chattan: 可不就是gg=G么 怎么了?
<chattan> adam8157: 这个只能针对C吧
<chattan> adam8157: 不能对shell script 支持？
<adam8157> chattan: no, shell的也行
<gdzhang> chattan: and shell script
<adam8157> chattan: 各种filetype只要内置有支持就可以
<chattan> adam8157: 可以么？
<Gd_tt> 请问这个频道主要讲什么
<adam8157> chattan: 可以啊, 只要识别出来filetype就可以
<adam8157> Gd_tt: 主要吹水
<ScarletWolf> !rppk Gd_tt
<chattan> gdzhang: 你搞的么？
<chattan> Gd_tt: 哥是水王
<ScarletWolf> rppk不管用了么。。。
<Gd_tt> 刚才我说了其他 怎么有人警告我啊
<gdzhang> filetype plugin indent on
<GNUcat> ScarletWolf, 那 bot 都不知道被T到哪了
<adam8157> GNUcat: 你是不是有个耳机, 啥型号? 高级货?
<ScarletWolf> GNUcat, ...
<GNUcat> adam8157, 耳机的话，是 KOSS PP
<adam8157> GNUcat: 哦 也不是很贵, 但是看起来很霸气的样子
<Gd_tt>  你们说话都时候前面都加别人的名字怎么弄的
<chattan> adam8157: 怎么玩呢
<chattan> gg=G
<adam8157> chattan: 其实就是"="
<chattan> adam8157: 怎么让他支持shell来着~~~~~
<Gd_tt> =啊
<adam8157> chattan: 能识别出来就可以, 例如sh的扩展名, 正确的sharp-bang
<Gd_tt> ubuntu有能看小说都么
<Gd_tt> 的
<chattan> adam8157: 我这里一直被当成了C
<Gd_tt> notepad++有ubuntu版本么
<Gd_tt> 我被踢了么  怎么没人说话
<adam8157> chattan: 写正确, 再打开试试, 记得把这行加到配置里 filetype plugin indent on
<adam8157> chattan: 你不是老人儿了么, 还问这些...
 * adam8157 想败家了: http://www.360buy.com/product/173134.html
<chattan> adam8157: 我是菜鸟。。。
<adam8157> chattan: 这个nick我很有印象啊, 明明是老人儿
<chattan> adam8157: 你买个耳机 都 这么贵呀，有钱人。
<adam8157> chattan: 只是想, 估计还是要买99那个...
<chattan> adam8157: 以前不写代码 。。。。现在要写代码了。。。以前很少用编辑器的。。
<adam8157> chattan: 哦 这样
<maya1> :-D
<chattan> adam8157: 买深海的
<adam8157> chattan: 同品质的, 森海要贵很多啊
<chattan> adam8157: 是不是哟。这AKG的很好么？
<adam8157> chattan: 嗯嗯, 看起来就爽
<chattan> adam8157: 真讨厌写代码 。。。
<adam8157> chattan: 我现在倒是很想写代码. 工作中写代码的需求太少...哎...
<chattan> adam8157: 还好只需要写写shell脚本。。。。要是php，哥就直接疯了。。
<chattan> adam8157: 不喜欢代码。。
<adam8157> chattan: 呵呵
 * adam8157 想败家啊想败家啊想败家啊
<chattan> adam8157: 买了吧，也不贵
<chattan> adam8157: 喜欢就下手
<adam8157> chattan: 你刚还说贵
<chattan> adam8157: 看你这么喜欢，就不贵了呀
<adam8157> chattan: 嘿嘿
<cfy> adam8157: 你想写C代码？
<adam8157> cfy: 想啊
<cfy> adam8157: 好吧。。
<adam8157> cfy: 想写C和python, 特么的现在写个小段代码都手生, 这样下去不行啊!!!
<chattan> 不想写代码的路过
<cfy> adam8157: 不想写C。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 想写lisp?
<cfy> adam8157: lisp不错，写pascal也不错。
<adam8157> cfy: 写一堆C, 整理的整整齐齐, 又精简又高效, 代码规范也保持的好的时候. 看着都舒服啊
<ScarletWolf> cfy: Pascal现在还有人用？
<freeayu> hi,  我用 ssh key gen 生成的配对，以后ssh就不用再输入密码了，即使改了密码也不用。。。 现在的问题是要如何知道有多少台电脑可以不用密码直接SSH连接到服务器？
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 嗯，有的
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，是这样。
<maya1> 狼狼~~
<adam8157> maya1: 马上就开学啦 闺女
<maya1> 亚当大叔~~~
<cfy> ....
<maya1> 系啊
<adam8157> maya1: 开学就高三啦, 就不来了呗?
<freeayu> nobody knows it?
<maya1> 系啊
<cfy> maya1: 文科还是理科
<maya1> 理
<ScarletWolf> maya1: 好久不见。。。
<maya1>  系啊 狼狼
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<maya1> 不过长假我还是会来看看亚当大叔滴~
<adam8157> maya1: =,= 我是大叔...
<maya1> 86年還不是叔哇、、、
<maya1> （偷笑）
<adam8157> ...
<ScarletWolf> freeayu: 以前看过一个文章讲如何用多个电脑通过密钥方法ssh连接服务器的
<freeayu> ScarletWolf  我知道如何用密钥
<freeayu> 现在的问题是，想知道有多少台电脑是通过密钥这种方式
<freeayu> 是要知道有多少台
<ScarletWolf> freeayu: 哦。。。
<freeayu> 而不是如何用密钥
<ScarletWolf> 那个文章讲的是如何用多个密钥对在不同电脑上连接服务器。。。
<yingouqlj> AKG 的耳机诶
<yingouqlj> 不错啊
<freeayu> ScarletWolf  兄弟，你没理解我的意思啊
<freeayu> 我是要知道连接的数量
<freeayu> 而不是如何连接
<maya1> （他是姐妹）
<maya1> 囧
<ScarletWolf> freeayu: 我的意思是，你的问题我不会，我看的文章与你的问题无关。。。
<yingouqlj> 饿。这里还有要念高三的小妹妹啊。。
<cfy> maya1: 小妹妹，贴个pp看下
<ScarletWolf> cfy: ...
<maya1> yingouqlj: 系啊
<freeayu> ScarletWolf  sorry
<maya1> cfy: 囧
<yingouqlj> 饿。。。我喜欢的一个小妹妹 也高三了。。诶诶。。
<maya1> 、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<adam8157> ........................................................................
<ScarletWolf> 好多萝莉控。。。
<maya1> 刷屏表示抗議。。。。
<cfy> maya1: 贴个
<maya1> cfy: 乃先貼
<cfy> maya1: .
<adam8157> maya1: 给老乡发个
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Object_Pascal_and_C
<^k^> ⇪ title: Comparison of Object Pascal and C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<maya1> cfy: 就貼這個啊。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 给老乡发个
<maya1> adam8157: 擴以  哈哈
<cfy> maya1: 来给哥发个
<adam8157> maya1: adam8157#gmail
<maya1> 好的
<cfy> maya1: cfy1990 gmail
<adam8157> maya1: 那个字念ko?
<maya1> kuo
<adam8157> maya1: 哈哈
<maya1> 威海淫、、
<adam8157> maya1: 威海淫儿
<maya1> 因為google賬號注銷了。。。  所以用扣扣郵箱發給乃們
<cfy> maya1: 给我发了没？
<maya1> 哦了
<yingouqlj> 刚断电了
<yingouqlj> 发生了什么
<maya1> 。。。。
<yingouqlj> 发照片了？
<maya1> 發生神馬了。
<yingouqlj> 同求。。。。yingouqlj@gmail.com
<maya1> 乃都有女女了
<cfy> maya1: 有没有发阿
<maya1> 發了、、、
<yingouqlj> 。。饿。那肿么了。。。
<maya1> 話說  yingouqlj考古的？
<yingouqlj> 嗯？啥？
 * adam8157 收到了 正在下载中
 * adam8157 mutt加了个油
<maya1> cfy: 乃看 亞當叔都受到了
<maya1> yingouqlj: 乃是考古的嗎
<yingouqlj> 考古是什么啊？
<maya1> 、、、、、、、、、、、、
<maya1> 你在跟我開玩笑么。。。
<yingouqlj> 啊？真不知道啊？
<adam8157> maya1: 我叫你闺女是方言啊, 小闺女 T_T
<maya1> adam8157: 我懂。。。
<maya1> 威海淫  不解釋。。
<adam8157> maya1: siao gun ne
<maya1> 小小=小伙
<yingouqlj> 考古是神马。。
<maya1> adam8157: 當叔  那是神馬意思。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 你是着发音就知道了啊 小闺女的音
<maya1> 暈！
<adam8157> maya1: 哈哈
<maya1> xiao gui nv....
<yingouqlj> 话说。。我们这里。。高三的都早开始补课了。
 * adam8157 我去, mutt崩了, 又重新下载
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> yingouqlj: 同情乃和乃小蘿莉
<yingouqlj> 饿。。我不是学生。。我之是喜欢那个小女孩。。仅是这样而已
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<maya1> 同情loli  是因為她要開學  同情你  是因為你loli開學了
<yingouqlj> 同情你。。即将开学了。。。
<maya1> 囧
<yingouqlj> 小朋友～ 你是9几念啊。。
<yingouqlj> 年。。
<maya1> 94
<GNUcat> adam8157, 现在降价了
<yingouqlj> 饿。。好吧。。好吧。。好吧。。。
<adam8157> GNUcat: 你那个降了? 多少钱?
<GNUcat> adam8157, 现在估计就是400左右了吧
<GNUcat> 当时买的时候还是500+
<adam8157> GNUcat: 啥啊, 你那个amazon上原价49刀现价25刀啊, 小盆宇
<GNUcat> adam8157, 那你去 Amazon 上买啊
<adam8157> GNUcat: - -
 * adam8157 mutt 被弄死两回了 什么情况
<maya1> adam8157: 我是virus。。。
<yingouqlj> 你们还在讨论买耳机？
<maya1> yingouqlj: 對了 乃知道神馬叫盜墓嗎
<yingouqlj> 。。。饿。。我还不知道考古呢。。 你提醒我了。。
<GNUcat> cuihao, 河南省实验中学高中生，OIer（语言：C/C++/Pascal/Python）,目前我是Pythoner！
<XwinX>  /quit
<maya1> .....
<cfy> cuihao: 哦。。。你会pascal
<cfy> cuihao: 你如何看待pascal vs C
<maya1> 牛淫。。。
<maya1> 嗚  三點了
<maya1> 去洗衣服。。。
<cfy> maya1: 啥时候开学？
<cfy> 还要自己洗衣服阿。。。
<maya1> 8.31
<maya1> 神馬意思
<yingouqlj> 。关键是。。你们之前不是在说发PP 么。。我咋没收到。。。
<cfy> maya1: 让 adam8157 大叔帮你洗
<maya1> 因為我每天拖地刷碗  還要被老娘打罵
<maya1> 好呀好呀
<adam8157> maya1: - -
<adam8157> cfy: - -
<adam8157> - -
<yingouqlj> 还要打骂。。
<maya1> 哎  不提了 現在還在抗議中（我昨天吃了一天的餅乾方便麵）
<maya1> （干吃）
<cfy> .......
<ScarletWolf> maya1: 。。。
<maya1> 俺去了。。。
<maya1> （抹眼淚、、、）
<adam8157> 怎么用git查看某个tag下的某个文件啊...
 * adam8157 竟然是冒号!!! 不都是--么?
<cuihao> 诶，有人找我吗
<cfy> cuihao: 你如何看待pascal vs C
<cuihao> cfy：pascal没前途，以上
<cfy> cuihao: 没了？
<cuihao> cfy：没了 :p
<cfy> cuihao: ......
<cfy> cuihao: 写起来，哪个爽？
<cuihao> cfy：C啊，出错爽死了
<cuihao> cfy：http://coolshell.cn/articles/5388.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: C语言中史上最愚蠢的Bug | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: Pascal的变种Delphi也不行了吧
<cfy> cuihao: 看过了
<cuihao> ScarletWolf：没用过
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 10多年前，Delphi可火了
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 听说很擅长数据库类程序开发
<cuihao> ScarletWolf：10多年前，我还在穷乡僻壤的幼儿园/小学
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 跟你一样。我也是后来从文章、书里看到的
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 高中时学过一点点Delphi，被一本书忽悠的，其实那时Delphi已经大不如以前了
 * GNUcat 饿了
<ScarletWolf> GNUcat: 找只MicrosoftMouse吃吧
<GNUcat> ScarletWolf, 我用的就是 IO 1.1
<ScarletWolf> GNUcat: 那么，尽力吃吧。。。
<GNUcat> adam8157, http://pub.anylinux.net/irc/legacy/freenode/%23ubuntu-cn.08-15.log.html
<GNUcat> 自行寻找谁先叫的阿蛋
<Astrology> hi，大家好，我是
<Astrology> 我是Evanescence
<adam8157> GNUcat: 果然...
<Astrology> python： 怎么把这两行合并？ input = open(from_file) ; indata = input.read()
<Astrology> 合并成一行
<gfrog> Astrology, 你这不就在一行嘛 lol
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Astrology> gfrog: 中间是分号分割的。。。两行
<gfrog> Astrology, laf，我明白了，啊，好高级的需求。。。
<Astrology> 就是让这两行合并成一行。让他更加简洁
<gfrog> Astrology, 简洁的不会，我崇尚打开文件的时候越复杂越好，处理好各种可能的异常 ：P
<Astrology> gfrog: 这我换成这样好像可以，不过不能close（）了 ， indata = open(from_file).read()
<gfrog> Astrology, 是啊，你只能等着python给你GC，能不能GC回来还不一定
<Astrology> gfrog: 干嘛要越复杂越好?
<gfrog> Astrology, 堵死所有出错的路径
<Astrology> gfrog: 不懂。还是新手，解释可否？
<gfrog> Astrology, 没啥可说的其实，就是当年的编程规范是这样，后来自己想想也确实比较靠谱
<Astrology> gfrog: 你哪里看的编程规范？我也去看看
<gfrog> Astrology, 原来公司的 lol
<Astrology> gfrog: 蛋疼的，
<Astrology> gfrog: 可以关闭了，open(from_file).close() 简单的说。还是这样有点怪异。。。
<gfrog> Astrology, 文件操作异常比较多嘛，可能打不开，可能读写出错，可能关闭出错，所以要仔细写清楚
<Astrology> gfrog: 这样啊，那个你说的GC是什么？
<gfrog> Astrology, 当年被前公司一资深架构师鄙视，说满部门没有一个能完整写出文件打开/读写处理流程的，后来俺自己想了想，俺确实没法不借助参考书搞定这个问题
<Astrology> gfrog: 额，这么牛啊？
<gfrog> Astrology, 不是牛，是说俺水平渣
<Astrology> gfrog: 额。。。。那现在呢？
<gfrog> Astrology, 依然很渣
<Astrology> gfrog: 那不是蛋疼么。
<gfrog> Astrology, 啥蛋疼？
<Astrology> gfrog: 就是。。。很蛋疼，不好说。
<Astrology> gfrog: 现在你在公司里干啥？
<gfrog> Astrology, 你说没事考虑这些是蛋疼？ 好吧，习惯不同而已
<gfrog> Astrology, coding
<gfrog> Astrology, 当然，写一个只运行10秒的程序和一个运行10年的程序，要求也不一样
<Astrology> gfrog: 没，只是你说还是很咋，就觉得很蛋疼，理解不同而已
<Astrology> coding？具体点？
<Astrology> def print_two(*args): arg1, arg2 = args 这里的*星号是啥意思？
<ScarletWolf> Astrology, 带*的参数是一个序列吧？
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: list？
<Astrology> 怎么看都不是list啊，因为后面arg1， arg2 = args，
<ScarletWolf> >>> def test(*argv):
<ScarletWolf> ...     for i in argv:
<ScarletWolf> ...             print i
<ScarletWolf> 然后，test('linux','test','win')
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 恩，我运行试试
<cfy> python...
<ScarletWolf> 试试就知道了
<ScarletWolf> 冒号+括号似乎是表情。。。
<cfy> (defun mytest(&rest argv)(loop for i in argv do (prin1 i))),然后(mytest '("linux" "test" "win"))
<ScarletWolf> cfy: ...这是，什么？
<GNUcat> adam8157, 下楼买 subway 吃去吧
<cfy> (defun mytest(&rest argv)(loop for i in argv do (prin1 i))),然后(mytest "linux" "test" "win")
<GNUcat> 饿死了
<cfy> ScarletWolf: common lisp
<adam8157> GNUcat: 刚去pantry拿了点东西吃了. 你给个推荐啊, 楼下subway的我吃过的都不好吃...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: subway便宜啊
<GNUcat> adam8157, 要选对肉
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 你的那三行是怎么打出来的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不好吃
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 在python的交互式命令行里啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上次那里有个条子，说续杯最多两次
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 可是很整齐的发送到IRC里。怎么做到的？
<GNUcat> adam8157, 推荐红蓝老版er4
<GNUcat> 绝对神器
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 直接复制过来的。。。
<adam8157> GNUcat: 现在饿了是小事, 每天中午没的好吃的, 哎...
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 啊？？。。。。这样啊，我还以为有什么IRC脚本呢。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋中午吃啥了？
<adam8157> GNUcat: 我买个低端就OK, 没有配套的高级设备
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋炒饭？
<adam8157> roylez: 俩素菜, 土豆, 大头菜
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 或许是因为我把换行符什么的也弄过来了吧，整行整行复制的
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: o
<GNUcat> adam8157, 不行的话，明天出去吃啦
<adam8157> GNUcat: 嗯嗯, 中午只吃了半份米半份菜...
 * adam8157 还有最后一杯咖啡, 喝掉还是留到明天?
<adam8157> GNUcat: 适合减肥. 不过你得增肥才对
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 咖啡可以隔夜么？
<GNUcat> ScarletWolf, 个人爱好，你不懂的
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我这里有一大罐雀巢醇品
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 方糖还剩一块了
<Astrology> adam8157: 你们还没吃午饭？
<adam8157> Astrology: 吃了的, 没吃好
<Astrology> adam8157: 哦，这么多人没吃好？唉，程序员的日子。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 多吃点法式小面包就没事了。。。
<bao__> 很好阿
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: pantry里经常充斥着垃圾食品, 抗议啊!!!
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
 * GNUcat 楼下餐厅太难吃了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你发个邮件到eng-china吧, 上次在pantry吃了块垃圾饼干, 差点吐了, 过份
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 没遇到过，我也就早上吃点小面包充饥而已。。。
<GNUcat> 同
<GNUcat> 饿死了，饿死了，饿死了
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<GNUcat> 楼下餐厅这种反人类的地方，应该被拆除了
<lmh_> adam8157,这里也能看到你，
<adam8157> lmh_: moli?
<lmh_> adam8157,yes
<adam8157> lmh_: 我去, 这个频道有5-6个rh的了
<adam8157> GNUcat: 出来看同事
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 出来看同事
<GNUcat> = =
<adam8157> gfrog: 出来看同事
<adam8157> caspar估计在忙, 就不叫他了
<lmh_> adam8157,:)
<GNUcat> adam8157, lmh_ 又是谁？
<adam8157> lmh_: 你经常在这个频道?
<GNUcat> 难道是 moli
<lmh_> GNUcat, 是，
<cfy> 被rh占领了。。。
<jie-test> 其实很多经常在这个频道的，就是不说话。
<jie-test> 比如那个叫做 copyleft的家伙。
<lmh_> 不错，今天偶然发现的
<jie-test> 原来Nokia还在搞Linux相关的东西啊。QT的Python Pyside是什么。
<adam8157> GNUcat: 必须是moli啊
<adam8157> lmh_: 那以后得谨言慎行了...
<GNUcat> 压力略打
<GNUcat> 大
<adam8157> GNUcat: lmh_ "casparant [~caspar@203.114.244.89] has quit" 这个是caspar...
<adam8157> GNUcat: hers偶尔也来... akong偶尔也来
<GNUcat> adam8157, yshao 不来就好
<lmh_> adam8157,同意，
 * adam8157 几十个patch啊...我要手动对比么...
<tenzu> adam8157: 人肉对比
<adam8157> tenzu: 可不就是人肉对比么...
<tenzu> adam8157: vimdiff神马的
<adam8157> tenzu: 那是对比的最后一步...我得把patch挨个找出来...
<adam8157> tenzu: 在西安?
<tenzu> adam8157: 回坡了
<tenzu> adam8157: 要不然上网能这么自由
<adam8157> tenzu: 坡国好啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 话说我有个远方亲戚在坡国
 * adam8157 kernel都3.1-rc4了
<GNUcat> 有点犯困了
<tenzu> adam8157: 你应该以此为耻
 * GNUcat 又困，又饿，又冷。安徒生的童话都没这么悲惨
<adam8157> GNUcat: 你成天就纠结吃和睡
<adam8157> tenzu: 坡国挺好的啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 最近东南亚反华抬头
<Naked89> 有人研究过身份证号吗
<cfy> Naked89: 怎么了？
<Naked89> 关于最后一位
<adam8157> Naked89: 有算法的
<cfy> 哦。效验码
<Naked89> 3. 根据模的值得到对应的校验码
<Naked89> 　　对应关系为：
<Naked89> 　  Y值：    0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<Naked89> 　　校验码： 1 0 X 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2
<Naked89>         通俗解释：余数为0，则校验码为1；依次类推：余数为1，则校验码对应0；以下：2--X；3--9；4--8；5--7；6--6；7--5；8--4；9-3；10-2
<cfy> Naked89: 可怜的娃
<adam8157> .
<cfy> adam8157: 很好。你有机会给出效验码的C实现了。。。
<ScarletWolf> mode (+q Naked89!*@*) by ^k^，这是。。。什么意思？T掉了？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 禁言一会儿
<Naked89> 我被t了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 还好我刚才发那个python函数时分开发了
<cfy> adam8157: idcheck_cfy(){perl -le '@a=split //,lc@ARGV[0];@b=split //,lc"79a584216379a5842";$s+=$a[$_]*hex $b[$_] for (0..$#a);$c=((12-($s%11))%11==10?"x":(12-($s%11))%11);unless(@a==18){print $c}else{print +($c eq $a[$#a])?"y":"n"}' $1}
<adam8157> cfy:  我这里有notify, 于是, 被你刷屏了
<cfy> adam8157: ..........................................
<naked89tt> 我被t了吗
<cfy> naked89tt: 你来了。。。
<cfy> naked89tt:  idcheck_cfy(){perl -le '@a=split //,lc@ARGV[0];@b=split //,lc"79a584216379a5842";$s+=$a[$_]*hex $b[$_] for (0..$#a);$c=((12-($s%11))%11==10?"x":(12-($s%11))%11);unless(@a==18){print $c}else{print +($c eq $a[$#a])?"y":"n"}' $1}
<naked89tt> cfy, 什么东西
<naked89tt> http://www.360doc.com/content/11/0527/14/5811162_119774707.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 身份证编码规则
<cfy> naked89tt: 这个是perl实现，idcheck_cfy 全部的身份证号码 来判断是否正确
<naked89tt> 我身份证算出前十七373
<cfy> naked89tt: 不输入最后以为。函数会输出最后以为
<cfy> naked89tt: 不输入最后以为。函数会输出最后一位
<ScarletWolf> perl果然好乱。。。
<naked89tt> 再除以11 余10
<naked89tt> 怎么和网上不对应
<adam8157> GNUcat: 晚上吃啥啊...
<naked89tt>  Y值：    0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10  对应  校验码： 1 0 X 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2
<naked89tt> cfy, 你给的那段代码怎么用
<cfy> naked89tt: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/中华人民共和国公民身份号码
<^k^> ⇪ title: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> naked89tt: 输入到shell里面，
<jie-test> 讨厌啊。
<cfy> 然后用就好了
<cfy> naked89tt: $ idcheck_cfy 34262219840209049 会输出x,
<naked89tt> bash: 在未预料的“{perl”附近出现语法错误
<cfy> naked89tt: $ idcheck_cfy 34262219840209049x 会输出y,也就是正确
<cfy> ....
<cfy> naked89tt: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/中华人民共和国公民身份号码
<cfy> naked89tt: 这个是正确的。360那个不知道。
<naked89tt> 好多和360一样的
<iGnome> cfy: 这些你也搞。。。
<naked89tt> 它自己和自己都有问题
<naked89tt> 关于18位身份证号码尾数是“X”的一种解释：因为按照上面的规则，校验码有11个，而不是10个，所以不能用0-9表示。所以如果尾号是10，那么就得用X来代替，因为如果用10做尾号，那么此人的身份证就变成了19位，而19位的号码违反了国家标准，并且我国的计算机应用系统也不承认19位的身份证号码。Ⅹ是罗马数字的10，用X来代替10，可以保证
<naked89tt> 公民的身份证符合国家标准。
<cfy> iGnome: bones玩过。我看过以后。就写了perl实现嘛
<iGnome> 应该搞一个rsa/des的校验出来。一位数字没用。
<cfy> iGnome: 其实。。。我又想到在服务器端跑个程序。。。然后本地curl或者wget过去。。。。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: 再获取。直接抽象了，哈哈
<roylez> iGnome: e神
<jyfl987> 你们哪个熟悉 inetd的？
<jyfl987> 想找点详细资料看看 了解下细节
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<iGnome> roylez: 有人找你的那假字体
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这相当于一个session启动吧?
<cfy> tusooa:
<cfy> tusooa: meow
<tusooa> cfy: bow-wow
<cfy> tusooa: 求优雅的 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/中华人民共和国公民身份号码 ，实现
<cfy> tusooa: perl的
<iGnome> 2头牛啊。
<tusooa> cfy: 骨头的博客里有。
<cfy> tusooa: idcheck_cfy(){perl -le '@a=split //,lc@ARGV[0];@b=split //,lc"79a584216379a5842";$s+=$a[$_]*hex $b[$_] for (0..$#a);$c=((12-($s%11))%11==10?"x":(12-($s%11))%11);unless(@a==18){print $c}else{print +($c eq $a[$#a])?"y":"n"}' $1}
<tusooa> iGnome: bow-wow是牛叫。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 这是丑陋的一个实现。。。
<tusooa> 狗叫，错了。
<cfy> tusooa: 我说perl实现！
<iGnome> 排骨不是只搞bash?
<iGnome> tusooa: ...
<cfy> iGnome: awk....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这答非所问
<adam8157> woof
<iGnome> 那也差不多
 * tusooa 在写那快速回复额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好吧, 我不了解那个...
<iGnome> tusooa: 第一声，还转调，是不是外国狗。
<tusooa> iGnome: 英语里，当然是外国的了 233
<tusooa>  :em04
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 又要买手机了。
<naked89tt> 身份证最后一位为x的多不多？
<cfy> naked89tt: 你可以算一下。。。
<lerosua> iGnome: 有米，你买啥手机啊
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 详见身份证校验位算法
<lerosua> iGnome: G7送人了？
<iGnome> G7降价1k了啊。nnnnd
<cfy> g10,还是原来的价lol
<snoop_fy> Snoop FY, 求圈 lol
<iGnome> lerosua: G4估计lp不喜欢了。
<naked89tt> cfy, 咋个算
<lerosua> iGnome: 那买小米吧，1999,双核
<iGnome> lerosua: 还没啊。不是到10月？
<cfy> naked89tt: 我咋知道。问那些竞赛的
<naked89tt> cfy, ……
<iGnome> 还要去那论坛订？
<lerosua> iGnome: 那再等一会嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: 等nexus prime吧
<iGnome> prime.
<cfy> lerosua: iGnome: 跑miui?我觉得那要死人的。。。。。
<iGnome> 双系统的呢。 cfy
<iGnome> 绝不买伤心的。 adam8157
<cfy> iGnome: 。。。我用回原来的htc的了。。。现在连root都没有搞
<adam8157> iGnome: google牌
<iGnome> 的确不需要搞root
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: nexus prime是摩托罗拉的么？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 不晓得
<iGnome> 我崽崽要上学了。G4给他算了。
<iGnome> :D
<cfy> 高端
<adam8157> iGnome: 崽崽是富二代
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，re
<iGnome> 算不上
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 总之以后的nexus应该都是moto了
<adam8157> 不一定
<iGnome> 。额下班
<naked89tt> 身份证换了户口也不变吗
<lerosua> ee下班就准时
<cfy> 领导嘛。。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 你不也是么。。
<lerosua> cfy: 我啥时候成领导了
<lerosua> cfy: 我是被领导的
<cfy> lerosua: 哦。好吧。。。。
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 身份证和户口是两回事，身份证号码终身不变
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 假如A户口从C市迁到B市，其生下来的宝宝的身份证是C市的还是B市的？
<liemehoc> naked89tt: B市
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 随出生时的户口定
<adam8157> liemehoc: 咋可能
<adam8157> liemehoc: 你跟北京生 不会给你户口的
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 哦，也就是说一个家庭有可能是前几个号不一样的？
<liemehoc> adam8157: 前提是户口迁到北京
<adam8157> liemehoc: 哦
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 完全可能
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 蛋痛的中国户籍
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 从身份证号没法判断的
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 像我这种把户口迁出来的，毕业后能迁回去吗？
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 不一定
<naked89tt> liemehoc, ……
<naked89tt> liemehoc, ？
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 看你工作
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 你是哪儿的
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 如果工作不在原籍的话，就不能迁回去？
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 你原籍在哪儿
<naked89tt> 浙江的
<GNUcat> adam8157, 我怎么知道吃什么
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 杭州？
<GNUcat> 找头牛吃了吧
<naked89tt> 乐清
<adam8157> GNUcat: ...
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 通过工作迁应该可以
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 乐清好一点，像杭州这种的就别想迁回去了
<adam8157> GNUcat: 晚上要早睡, 明天坐首班地铁去接aron...- - 大后天还要搬家, 这周真忙活
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 是不是说户口跟着工作比较好？
<GNUcat> 一切阻挡我吃东西的的，都是反动派
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 否则各种麻烦
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 你是杭州的？
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 对
<GNUcat> adam8157, 他明天几点到？
 * adam8157 一品三笑好了
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 也算是老……
<adam8157> GNUcat: 530, 整点的话
<GNUcat> 好早
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 当时不知怎么的，把户口给弄出来了
<adam8157> naked89tt: 同
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 一般不用动户口
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 办居住即可
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 社保什么的都有
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 驾照什么的说身份证上地址和户口上的地址不一样，得重新弄，纠结死
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 没有去其他城市发展的打算就不要动户口
<cfjtaishan> hello
<^k^> cfjtaishan, 好  ㍩ 
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 我之前是农业户口，迁出来时就和我说以后迁不回农业户口的，我当时就想，反正我家那个山沟沟里，一年都不怎么回去，又没有什么田地。反正无所谓了。
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 现在想迁回又麻烦死
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 那迁不回的
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 农业户口迁出就迁不回了
<tusooa> fx有啥dbus的接口不
<ScarletWolf> naked89tt: 为什么要迁回来？
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 农业户口无所谓了  我家那种地方  几百年都发展不起来
<naked89tt> ScarletWolf, 人总是有感情的 还是老家好
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 非农户口有什么用……
<ScarletWolf> naked89tt: 我倒巴不得早点离开那个老家。。。
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 对我来说，农业户口也没去
<naked89tt> ScarletWolf, 还是讲家乡话亲切
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 有地
<ScarletWolf> naked89tt: 。。。没感觉
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 你不了解，我家那地方农业户口真没用
<naked89tt> ScarletWolf, ……
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 那如果毕业后 准备自己创业的话，那户口得去哪里
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 也不是你想迁去哪里就能去的
<jie-test> google summer of code 结束了，更新 inkscape咯。
<jie-test> 这点还是很感谢google的，别的大公司都很少往Linux下应用程序投钱，google就做到了。
<naked89tt> liemehoc, 毕业后户口不迁到工作地的话，是不是事些事情不方便？
<jie-test> 看来这次google又要破费 500万美金了给开源项目了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 初次在ubuntu下安装应用程序,字体显示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343464 做为linux入门者，第一次在ubuntu下装Qt，折腾了半天，终于装好了，谁知打开Qt的一瞬间，看到这界面的字体显示的也太不舒服了，请问各位怎么调整呢？ 我调整了ubuntu的字体显示也没有效果呀。第一次发帖，也 ...
<liemehoc> naked89tt: 是
<naked89tt> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?4bbe6.png  企鹅输入法的问题，边上黑的？
<Xzhx> ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<^k^> Xzhx:say 有人吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 这bot功能挺多
<naked89tt> 正常：http://www.cjb.net/images.html?fc9f6.png
<^k^> ScarletWolf, 什么是“这”指的是？  ㍩ 
<naked89tt> 求解决
<Xzhx> 有人吗？
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 。。。
<tusooa> cfy: http://luy.li/2011/01/01/sfzhm/
<Xzhx> 请问Mint 11怎么进入界面啊？
<Xzhx> cfy: 陈吗？
<^k^> ScarletWolf, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<cfy> Xzhx: 厄。你nick太怪了。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> cfy: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%AD%E5%8D%8E%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%85%B1%E5%92%8C%E5%9B%BD%E5%85%AC%E6%B0%91%E8%BA%AB%E4%BB%BD%E5%8F%B7%E7%A0%81
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中华人民共和国公民身份号码 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Xzhx> http://www.linuxmirrors.com/mirrors/linuxmint.com/stable/11/linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit.iso
<naked89tt> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=343469
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fcitx 界面的问题？
<Xzhx> 我下载的是这个版本，要输入什么用户和密码。。。
 * adam8157 有没有web版的直接连freenode和我私聊的方法?
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋在想神马邪门玩意？
<adam8157> roylez: 找一个放到blog上, 方便朋友找我
<cfy> tusooa: ...早知道咯
<roylez> adam8157: 告诉我，我写个cron bot去找你
<cfy> Xzhx: 啥时候去学校？
<naked89tt> 最近ff怎么老死掉
<adam8157> roylez: 例如这样 http://webchat.freenode.net?randomnick=1&channels=debian
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<adam8157> roylez: 但是不知道怎么私聊
<roylez> adam8157: http://......&nick=adam8157&msg=kiss+my+ass ...
<roylez> adam8157: 不注册不能pm的
<adam8157> roylez: 啊?
<adam8157> roylez: 我试下
<Xzhx> cfy: 我1号
<Xzhx> cfy:你呢？
<cfy> Xzhx: 我3号去
<adam8157> roylez: 收到了吧, 可以的
<roylez> adam8157: ....nnnd
<gfrog> adam8157, 咩同事啊？
<roylez> adam8157: 这功能太危险了
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚才moli在这个频道
<Xzhx> cfy: Mint的DVD版怎么登陆啊？
<gfrog> adam8157, 哦，发现了，都是潜伏党。
<cfy> Xzhx: 不知道。没用过
<gfrog> adam8157, lmh 不去混fedora-zh和rhel，跑这来灌水，挨个踹倒打50大板，哼哼
<adam8157> - -
<Xzhx> cfy: 现在用什么版本呢？
<cfy> Xzhx: debian wheezy
<adam8157> roylez: 没找到直接pm的link的方法, 要不, 我开个房间好了 哈哈
<Xzhx> cfy: 用名称看不懂。。。查了下是7.0啊？
<if_else> 各位兄台，virtualbox 中安装 debian 虚拟机，virtualbox-guest 包有两个
<if_else> 其中有个 virtualbox-guest-source / virtualbox-guest-dkms
<microcai> Landme:  ?
<Xzhx> cfy: 你是哪里下的啊？
<if_else> 后面那个软件包是做什么用的
<gfrog> if_else, 你在apt里找到的这俩包嘛？
<gfrog> if_else, 第一个是源码包吧？ 装第二个应该就ok了
<adam8157> if_else: 如果debian是guest, 就都不要装...
<adam8157> microcai: 小菜什么时候下班啊?
<microcai> adam8157:  6 点
<microcai> adam8157: 别挖苦我啦~! 我知道你随时可以下班
 * microcai 差不多该收拾东西走人了
<adam8157> microcai: 没有啊
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> adam8157: 我今天折腾了一下, 搞定了.  /home 分区被加密了.
<adam8157> microcai: 疼不?
<microcai> adam8157:  ?
<adam8157> microcai: 蛋
<microcai> adam8157: .... ...
<adam8157> if_else: 说错了 就该装后头的
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> tusooa: - -!
<adam8157> GNUcat: 又不饿了, 没胃口了...
<tusooa> 这段期间来访者的总数	3512
<cfy> Xzhx: 我是装的debian squeez,也就是6.0,然后升级上去的
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，我看了一下，好想如果要在虚拟机中安装 guest 增强，要编译安装 模块的
<if_else> Astrology: 兄，我看了一下两个包的依赖，发现 source 不依赖 dkms
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu开机执行脚本(用到网络)放在哪个位置可以确保网络已接通？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343472 我的一个开机自动执行的脚本用到了网络，放到了/etc/rc.local里面 ubuntu启动时，网络服务的启动和获得IP地址对应的是哪个脚本？是在rc.local执行之前还是之后？ 我在自己电脑上执行rc.local时得到的信息是网 ...
<myfengqi> 大家早～有人么
<jie-test> meego的人正在做一体化界面啊。。。从churchill/tv cubovision/tv trimslice/tv exopc/tablet n900/ce s10/netbook
<jie-test> 以后meego也可以用一体化页面了。
<jie-test> 有人能告诉我firefox如何改右键菜单吗。我突然间忘记了。
<maya1> 我突然間也忘記了 XD
<jie-test> 是不是扩展呢？
<maya1> JUST DO IT
<jie-test> 现在放弃chromium了。。。标签页在下面实在受不了了。
<jie-test> 哦。说反了，是标签在上面。
<Astrology> maya1: XD 是什么意思？
<jie-test> 果然是tab Mix plus
<jie-test> Astrology: 是个表情
<Astrology> jie-test: 什么表情，眼睛咪起来的表情？
<Astrology> :(
<Astrology> -_-
<Astrology> +_+!!!
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<jie-test> did I miss something?
<jie-test> !rppk tusooa
<jie-test> .kick tusooa
 * jie-test 要权限踢了tusooa
<jie-test> lol
<jie-test> !kick tusooa
<maya1> Astrology: 是開心笑 的表情
<jie-test> 成了。。。谢谢主席。
<roylez_> jie-test: ...
<tusooa> jie-test: 不道德啊。。。
 * jie-test 对着tusooa说: 逗你
<Astrology> maya1: 啊，原来如此和这个像>_<
<roylez_> jie-test: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac232100/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 你能做到 ALL COMBO ？？!!! - AcFun.tv
<tusooa> jie-test: 你没看到那invite?
<jie-test> tusooa: ？什么 invite?
<maya1> \m/
<tusooa> jie-test: /invite
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 有两个人在树林里过夜。一夜过去了，两个人安然无恙。到了早上，突然树林里跑出来头熊，这两个人很忙乱，在两个人当中其中一个人忙着穿球鞋，可另一个人对他说：“你把球鞋穿上有用吗？我们又怎么能跑过熊呢？”穿鞋的人回答的是：“我虽然跑不过熊。但我想我能跑得过你。”
<jie-test> lol
<jie-test> tusooa: 原来是这个啊。我想试试，能踢了你么。
<tusooa> jie-test: 啥？
<jie-test> tusooa: /invite 啊。
<tusooa> jie-test: .
<tusooa> jie-test: 好像要op的吧
<tusooa> jie-test: 话说你还没join
<jie-test> tusooa: 那么你同意？
<tusooa> jie-test: 啥？
<tusooa> .
<roylez_> tusooa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 英文版 ubuntu 默认 document font 是 Sans, Sans 具体是什么字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343478 我想在 windows 下用这个字体，肿么整？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ccming — 2011-08-29 18:53
<tusooa> roylez_: .
<roylez_> tusooa: 好歌
<tusooa> .
<jie-test> roylez_: 到现在还没装载上啊，国内网络好烂。
 * jie-test 觉得对不住 tusooa ，一直当他出气包。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'rppk GNU'  [11:18]
<tusooa> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'rppk jie'  [18:50] #这样的好多。。。
<roylez_> jyfl987: 既然你在 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234885/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 一般印度电影的中国士兵 - AcFun.tv
 * jie-test 发现。。。在windows下，渲染快多了。。。晕倒。。。、
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<jie-test> 我说的是scribus啊。。。赚什么钱啊。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你居然在
<jie-test> 讨厌啊。。。我现在的这个感觉比以前用Linux搭配还好些 http://i.imgur.com/NvduV.png
<roylez_> lerosua: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234428/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 尿裤弟，黑人的种族天赋果然叼爆了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> jie-test: ...
<jie-test> roylez上传错误了。。。
<roylez_> lerosua: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 老色鬼的艳遇 - AcFun.tv
<jie-test> roylez 根本进不去。
<jie-test> roylez 问下，为什么有的手机的技术这么搞怪。。。我这个手机在阳光下显示文字是反光的。。。这种技术我从没听说过。。。为啥电子书不用啊。。。
<roylez_> jie-test: 点子书反应慢
<jie-test> roylez http://i.imgur.com/T3D1Z.jpg
<jie-test> tenzu 疼疼好。
<roylez_> jie-test: 我近来工作中不断询问同事有关powerpoint和excel之类的基础问题...
<jie-test> roylez_: 哦。那些看帮助很快的哦。
<jie-test> roylez_: 看帮助马上搞定
<tenzu> jie-test: 罗姐？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/
<jie-test> tenzu: 为什么能看出来呢。又是 jie么。
<roylez_> tenzu: 居然不理我
<tenzu> jie
<tenzu> jie-test: 对滴
<tenzu> roylez_: 拜见主席，主席万岁
<jie-test>  tenzu: 我换windows了  http://i.imgur.com/T3D1Z.jpg
<jie-test> tenzu: 笔记本报废了。
<jie-test> tenzu: 我这台笨笨一生都没运行过原生内置的操作系统。。。
<tenzu> jie-test: XP么？
<jie-test> tenzu: 嗯。老电脑。现在大概可以卖 $60
<tenzu> jie-test: 哦米豆腐
<tenzu> roylez_: 我的无线键盘被我家女王收去了, T_T
<jie-test> tenzu: 对你来说不是呼叫忽道么。拿起电话马上订购吧！
<jie-test> 道 -> 到
<tenzu> jie-test: 仅剩20台我再打电话
<jie-test> tenzu: 什么。。。仅剩 20台。。。
<tenzu> jie-test: 洗脑广告不都这样的么?
<jie-test> tenzu: 昨天开始的团队购买 Nokia C100，$32 ，200台瞬间告罄。
<jie-test> 哦。500台。
<tenzu> jie-test: N9还是N900神马的不是比较火爆么
<jie-test> 等我知道ebay有这个玩意时 是 开始后几小时。
<jie-test> tenzu: 那个要 $750
<tenzu> jie-test: 太贵
<jie-test> tenzu: 你有iphone不是？
<jie-test> 比iphone 恰巧便宜一点点
<tenzu> jie-test: 那这么说来,不贵
<roylez_> tenzu: ......
<jie-test> tenzu:  大概是intel工程师吧，给我展示的 meego图。 http://liqbase.net/a/20110218_024.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 造反吧
<jie-test> 哦不是，是#maemo 社区的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我恨acfun
<jie-test> roylez 我进不去
<jie-test> adam8157: 开发板是干什么的？能当普通计算机用么？
<adam8157> jie-test: 能啊
<jie-test> adam8157: 哦。这样啊。arm真的。。。要普及计算机了。。。
<jie-test> adam8157: 一个arm开发板 $25，那么做成小电脑。。。也差不多$60。
<adam8157> jie-test: 你咋有op?
<jie-test> adam8157: 你猜不到吗？
<tenzu> 主席给的?
<adam8157> jie-test: 母鸡
<jie-test> tenzu: 对的
<jie-test> tenzu: 我不知道除了踢人之外还有什么用处，或许 /topic 邪恶一下。
<tenzu> jie-test: 可以调戏神
<jie-test> tenzu: 。。。会死的灿灿的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: -_-
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/
<jie-test> wow，我可以直接点击修改 topic 了！
<jie-test> 有人用楼顶的下载链接么。。
<jie-test> 我想减少链接数量
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 出馊主意，准备挨踢。
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<wzhh> 大家怎么翻墙的
<jie-test> wzhh: 这里说什么都会被记录哦。你小心。
<wzhh> jie-test:晕
<jie-test> Windows Phone 7 起步的硬件标准是双核 CPU 1.5Ghz
<jie-test> 难怪啊。。。Nokia就是出不来。
<iGoogle> cfy: cars 2出中文版本了。赶紧找找。
<jie-test> wzhh: 搜 ssh 免费
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你要的手机，被全部杀了。
<wzhh> jie-test:试了，不好用。
<jie-test> wzhh: 我不知道
<jie-test> iGoogle: 手机被杀是什么意思。。。
<wzhh> jie-test:免费的不好用.
<lerosua> iGoogle: 今天没秒杀成功
<jie-test> wzhh: 付费买个vps
<jie-test> lerosua: 什么？你们都杀上瘾了？
<wzhh> jie-test:算了，就为了上个推。
<lerosua> jie-test: 杀啥啊，凑个热闹而已，
<lerosua> 秒杀成功才便宜三百，
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你真去了？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 这有啥奇怪的吗
<iGoogle> 哦。你现在有时间，那还要积分的。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我当然有积分了，还是它发邮件告诉我我有秒杀资格的
<iGoogle> 你真厉害。积分100？
<lerosua> 那我就不知道了。
<iGoogle> 我还是再去买一个G7算了。
<jie-test> lerosua: 哦你去买手机？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 围观大款
<jie-test> G7是啥。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> jie-test: 你可以开始调戏神了
<jie-test> 。。。
<lerosua> jie-test: 我才不买哩。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 要不，我这G7转给你
<lerosua> 这样我可以去买小米手机了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我这G7买的时候3k,现在折价2k卖给你
<jie-test> lerosua: 买那个 Droid Bionic，看到广告了
<centerpoint> 有人玩urt没有?
<jie-test> centerpoint: 你谁啊。
<jie-test> centerpoint: 论坛里:D
<centerpoint> jie-test: 我是我啊
<centerpoint> jie-test: 查户口?
 * jie-test 摇摇头，老了，不济事了
<iGoogle> lerosua: 现在也就23xx
<lerosua> iGoogle: 给你省三百啊
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我再送你一部M8
<lerosua> iGoogle: 买一送一啊
<jie-test> centerpoint: 不知道有没有了
<jie-test> lerosua: 。。。
<jie-test> lerosua: 你真的很赶潮流的说
<iGoogle> lerosua: 那烂机器，我才不要
<lerosua> jie-test: 少少啦
<freeflying> http://item.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12558597382&ref=http%3A%2F%&prc=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Asus/华硕 Eee PC系列 1011PX/Ubuntu/N455/1G/250G/GMA3150-淘宝商城
<freeflying> 预装Ubuntu的eeePC上市，现在买有额外的礼品赠送
<jie-test> lerosua: 呵。原来android比maemo还要省电呢。
<lerosua> jie-test: 那只能说 maemo悲剧了
<jie-test> freeflying: 在国外预祝meego，中国就是Ubuntu了。。。
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 他是官方人士啊。。。
<freeflying> jie-test: 欧洲也是预装Ubuntu了现在
<jie-test> freeflying: 公关不错。。。
<freeflying> jie-test: 主要是megoo没法用
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: Canonical Ltd. 官方
<freeflying> 太不靠谱了
<jie-test> freeflying: meego会卡死是事实，wm特异是事实，升级古怪是事实，没软支持也是。。。
<iGoogle> 又便宜1k了阿。 freeflying 你操纵的价格？
<freeflying> iGoogle: 啥
<jie-test> freeflying: 冒昧一下，meego以后会是Ubuntu的最大对手之一吧。
<iGoogle> 我那eeepc，都是2899的。
<freeflying> jie-test: 不知道阿
<iGoogle> 赶紧退1k给我吧。
<jie-test> iGoogle: 这个上了新闻了，我听说了
<adam8157> freeflying: Hi, 有没有个"所有预装Ubuntu电脑"列表什么的, 或者应该wiki维护一个, 想买都不知道去哪里买...
<jie-test> iGoogle: 因为价格创了新低。
<iGoogle> 啥上新闻
<iGoogle> 价格降太快了
<jie-test> iGoogle: 就是这个型号的电脑
<freeflying> adam8157: 好主意啊，搞个wiki页面
<jie-test> freeflying: 。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 原因是dell的搜索太差劲, 搜ubuntu出来的都没用, 事实上它有很多款在预装
<cfy> iGoogle: 真假ee
<cfy> roylez_: 拜主席
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看看有么有
<roylez_> cfy: .
<jie-test> cfy: 拜拜无妨
<adam8157> freeflying: 要是再有个反向ssh的东西就好了, 我就给老妈买个, 出问题就ssh过去给她弄...
<freeflying> adam8157: UA 阿
<adam8157> freeflying: UA? 啥?
<freeflying> adam8157: Ubuntu Advantage service
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥中文版？dvd么？
<adam8157> freeflying: oh, 我看下, 好久没用ubuntu了. 不过感觉ubuntu应该适合我妈这种的
<jie-test> freeflying: 多贵？$800?
<jie-test> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 你妈妈应该用debian stable
<jie-test> adam8157: 你妈妈应该用云系统。
<freeflying> 【北京云基地】招聘【售前工程师】岗位职责：负责销售全过程中的技术支持，完成用户现场实施，进行重点客户关系维护。任职资格：3年以上软件、系统集成公司售前、市场工作经验。感兴趣者请尽快尽快联系我~QQ2235924177。政府出资支持的“祥云工程”重点成员之一，发展前景可观~(今天 18:06)
<cfy> adam8157: wheezy要2013年了
<freeflying> cfy: debian还是算了
<cfy> freeflying: 为啥呢？
<cfy> freeflying: 我用ubuntu的时侯感觉不是很稳阿
<jie-test> cfy: 你叫一个老人去装debian么。。。
<cfy> jie-test: adam8157搞定阿。再说debian有图形话安装的呀
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊? 那个北京云基地的招聘是你们的啊 - -!
<cfy> adam8157: 找你老乡 maya1
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 辣块妈妈。。。
 * adam8157 还是觉得ubuntu或者mac比较适合我妈, 但是我自己懒得去熟悉mac了...
<freeflying> adam8157: 不是阿，我微薄上今天有个猎头fo我的
<cfy> adam8157: 你妈熟悉就好
<jie-test> adam8157: 实际上只要你限制了你妈的选择，就行了。
<jie-test> adam8157: 功能越少，越不容易出问题
<iGoogle> cfy: 不知道。反正有中文的了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦, 呵呵 =,=
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里看到的？
<iGoogle> 崽崽在电视看到的
<fhong> adam8157: mac上手很简单，其实
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在猎头都用weibo了
<iGoogle> 狒狒想跳槽？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我社交网络只有一个twitter
<freeflying> adam8157: twitter老要翻墙，没劲
<ScarletWolf> 我刚来第一个星期，有个猎头打电话给我，我想他一定是打给之前这个电话的主人。。。
 * adam8157 本来是想给她买mac的, 但是我自己就是搞linux kernel的, 干啥嘛...而且对ubuntu的易用性有信心
<fhong> adam8157: 我有很多社交的，微薄 gtalk，就是没有社交的人
<adam8157> freeflying: 难道翻墙对你来说不是常态?
<freeflying> adam8157: 手机上就不想了
<iGoogle> adam8157: mac的应用内支付，你妈会喜欢的。
<adam8157> freeflying: Nokia 1202路过
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,= 我不喜欢
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 结果你们分手了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥啊 在说我妈
<jyfl987> adam8157: hoho
<fhong> adam8157: 搞linux内核的是什么工作呢？
<adam8157> fhong: 就是内核呗
<fhong> adam8157: 难道你是系统开发人员，嘿嘿，我很好奇
<adam8157> fhong: 哦, 我是内核测试人员
<fhong> adam8157:会是 是什么公司的呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 找不到。。。
<adam8157> fhong: red hat =,=
<fhong> adam8157: ==！只能膜拜。。。
<fhong> adam8157: 难道你们用的不是linux发布的内核么？
 * adam8157 还是不忍心买AKG K420啊...都是我手机两倍价格了
<adam8157> fhong: 不大一样, 加了自己的patch, 但是我们自己的patch也会回馈给linux上游
<iGoogle> cfy: 哦。等2天看。
<fhong> adam8157: 哦，好强大。。。
<freeflying>    /win 20
<pcxys> 大家今天都在谈论什么？
<jie-test> meego 开发版本截图  http://liqbase.net/a/20110610_002.jpg —— 看这三台 Nokia N950 N9 N900并排摆着。。。
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Picture&gid=667210
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-贴图-又有人好心扶起摔倒老人反被诬陷！幸亏有全程录像
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 你不行啊。
<fhong> jie-test: meego用的是什么内核呢？
<ScarletWolf> fhong: 。。。
<jie-test> fhong: 除了是linux之外，我不知道哦。我半点程序不懂。
<fhong> jie-test: win的，我也想不明白有win mobile怎么还搞meego呢？
<jie-test> fhong: 我不明白搞win mobile怎么赚钱啊。
<jie-test> fhong: 另外，别人干什么，nokia管得着么？
<fhong> jie-test: 感觉win的手机操作系统我感觉除了软件少点，还是挺好用的
<jie-test> fhong: 抱歉，智能机我只用过一种 Nokia N900，其他就是碰了碰iPhone，微软2004之后得产品我都没怎么碰过。
<fhong> jie-test: meego不是微软和诺基亚一起合作的么？
<jie-test> fhong: 不是
<fhong> jie-test: 哦，记错了。。。
<ScarletWolf> fhong: MeeGo是intel和nokia。。。怎么可能跟微软有关。。。
<ScarletWolf> fhong: 微软的WindowsMobile正愁卖的不好呢。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 商业的力量啊，瞬间WindowsMobile的应用程序数量就超过Maemo了。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: Maemo上的开源GPS软件好像有6种
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 为啥那么多呢。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: MeeGo在手机上怕是没什么前途了。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 每个厂商都有自己的呗。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 。。。是用户自己搞的啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 呃。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf:  cloudgps  modRana Mappero 这三个大概是最好的了，还有几个其他辅助的。之类的。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 或许有人喜欢win那种只有一种选择的方案，但我更喜欢多一些选择
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 还有KDE的Marble也可以
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: windows从来都不是一种方案的哦，它是利用别人的应用程序为系统做广告。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 互利互惠啊。iPhone也是。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 不过win确实没什么可折腾的，可以自定义的地方少
<jie-test> 鸡蛋关系。。。鸡生蛋生鸡生蛋生鸡
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 错了，windows可以定义的也很多——比如外观。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 比如各种各样的应用。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 但是不自由。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 。。。没见过有人弄，都是装第三方软件
<Aimeller> 哟，今天人不少嘛
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 就是第三方软件，有什么不对呢。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 我喜欢保持系统清洁。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: wow windows 7待机能30天！
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 那些可有可无的东西就省去了
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 我的手机刚到手的时候最多也就待机3天。。。——开wifi
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 现在用win也就是玩玩游戏，用用网银，别的没什么用了
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 哦。其实么。人生要干嘛啊。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 30天做个事情吧
<ScarletWolf> ...
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 30天做以前没做的。
<Aimeller> jie-test:  windows能待30天？
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 下一个30天换
<jie-test> Aimeller: 是平板
<centerpoint> 几年了,#ubuntu-cn还是80+人......
<Aimeller> jie-test:  平板电板有那么厉害？
<jie-test> centerpoint: 人少了不是。
<centerpoint> jie-test: 不是,是几乎没变化
<jie-test> Aimeller: 厂商标注  http://www.kupaworld.com/en/home/blog
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kupa America
<jie-test> centerpoint: 来了走，走了来。
<jie-test> centerpoint: 我以前很少在这里
<centerpoint> jie-test: 对. 长守在这里的没几个
<jie-test> centerpoint: 错。
<jie-test> centerpoint: 长守这里的才是主流。。。
<centerpoint> jie-test: 呵呵,是吧.
<Aimeller> centerpoint:  这里本来就是人来人往的
<centerpoint> jie-test: 貌似是这样. 我在这里一年,然后走了半年,现在偶尔来看看
<jie-test> Aimeller: 这里作为中国Linux IRC频道的排头，太令人失望了。。
<jie-test> Aimeller: 人数还是不够多。和任意软件相比
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是 blueghost把。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: ...
<Aimeller> jie-test:  很多人用ＬＩＵＮＸ是图个新鲜
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 是你么。。。
<centerpoint> jie-test: 桌面Linux的推行,比较慢...
<jie-test> centerpoint: 信Linux，就说明不信公司。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: Ubuntu所谓排头。。。也只是人数上吧
<jie-test> centerpoint: 我的想法
<centerpoint> jie-test: 在服务器领域的占有,还是稳固的
<centerpoint> jie-test: ?? 什么意思
<jie-test> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂，少找我搀和不明白的东西
<jie-test> centerpoint: 就是说，桌面linux：太多东西不是公司做的。
<jie-test> centerpoint: 必须消除新来的对某某公司的仰慕。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: ...
<jie-test> centerpoint: 哈哈
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 我的猜想。
<centerpoint> jie-test: 主流的软件还是有厂商支持的,sun , oracle ....
<Aimeller> centerpoint:  这里都是ubuntu的吧，
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 可是现在Canonical开始自己弄桌面了
<jie-test> centerpoint: 桌面应用程序
<ScarletWolf> Aimeller: 谁说的
<dumb1224> 我是newbie,想用fetchmail或getmail来收IMAP邮件,mutt来阅读
<centerpoint> jie-test: 我 的观点是, Linux要流行,必须得到厂商支持
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 哦。
<ScarletWolf> centerpoint: 服务器方面已经得到支持了
<jie-test> centerpoint: 那个么。无法了。
<Aimeller> ScarletWolf: 不清楚，反正我不太看好ubuntu
<zdc> slackware 13.37 ，kword使用scim输入中文就崩溃
<centerpoint> ScarletWolf: 是的.
<jie-test> centerpoint: 还不如改人心快呢。
<dumb1224> 能否收到所有邮件?
<zdc> 后来发现是QT_IM_MODUL=scim的错，这里该是SCIM
<ScarletWolf> centerpoint: 桌面版到目前为止用的人少，没利润，所以就没很多厂商支持
<centerpoint> jie-test: 厂商是跟着钱走的,Linux用户多了,不让厂商跟着都不可能
<ScarletWolf> centerpoint: 不过Canonical似乎打算弄个类似app store的应用商店
<jie-test> centerpoint: 反了。。。用户是跟着厂商走的。
<centerpoint> ScarletWolf: 是的. 服务器领域,利润很大,自然厂商支持的多
<jie-test> centerpoint: 要改变用户这点。
<jie-test> 个人有各人的意见。
<wegue> 请问，我重新安装gw6c的时候，一直卡在正在应用变更这里，详细信息显示：starting gateway6 client gw6c，有没有解决方法啊
<centerpoint> jie-test: 如果现在Linux桌面用户达到20% , 什么迅雷啊,暴风啊,qq啊, 都要争抢这片领域了,到时候就令一番景象了
<jie-test> centerpoint: 用户是跟着厂商走的。
<ScarletWolf> 晕死，编译安装firefox结果分区没空间了。。
<centerpoint> 呵呵
<jie-test> centerpoint: 必须改掉这种垃圾毛病
<Aimeller> centerpoint:  不太可能的，
<Aimeller> centerpoint:  普通用户几个会去用linux的
<jie-test> Aimeller: 等到用户需要Linux的时候，就是说广告业垮了的时候。
<Aimeller> jie-test:  软件商先死光了
<meftion> 现在大学里有多少计算机专业的学生在使用Linux呢？更别说老白姓了。。
<jie-test> 市场经济。。。市场主导。。。市场集中。。。 我最讨厌了，让我学这种自己坚决反对的玩意儿，我挂了市场这门课4次。
<Aimeller> meftion: 还是学学ＭＡＣ，这才正途
<jie-test> Aimeller: 我个人的梦想是灭了现在 50%的工作职位
<Aimeller> jie-test:  why?
<jie-test> Aimeller: 太多人都在做无所谓的事情。
<Aimeller> jie-test:  那就选些有前途的方向
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 你把这些人都弄失业了，他们会灭了你的
 * adam8157 只开了13分钟...
<jie-test> Aimeller: 人们都是傻的。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 我不怕。
<Aimeller> jie-test:  无所谓，反正偶不玩linux
<jie-test> Aimeller: 哈哈。跟linux没关系。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 你不怕有什么用。。。灭了你照样恢复以前的职业。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 那时候就看有人买单否。
<centerpoint> 我现在使用Linux并且用vbox虚拟windows.两种都有不能割舍的应用
<zdc> centerpoint: 深有感触
<ScarletWolf> centerpoint: 我双系统
<Aimeller> centerpoint:  有什么应用是不能割舍的？
<ScarletWolf> Aimeller: 该死的网银
<centerpoint> 比如那个packet tracer 我没发现能替代的东西
<Aimeller> ScarletWolf:  网银可以用手机么
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 网银传唤到其他网银啊。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 网络网银。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 设定一次，自动转钱到linux下可以用的网银
<ScarletWolf> Aimeller: 我手机是该扔进垃圾桶的那种
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 。。。跨行转帐是很贵的
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 哦。买个手机不亏，不过，我的手机拿回去也肯定被差异对待。
<Aimeller> ScarletWolf:  不知道你的情况，反正我和windows早就绝缘了
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 我的手机就是标准Linux。。。和Linux的完全一样。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 所以网银支持android？
<jie-test> 支持iPhone？
<zdc> 用不用linux不用太纠结，需要用windows的时候就是windows,不必用win的时候就用linux
<jie-test> 不知道。
<ScarletWolf> Aimeller: 我的win7是正版，再加上偶尔玩玩游戏，扔了也没必要，
<Aimeller> jie-test: iphone支持招行的
<jie-test> Aimeller: 是招行支持iPhone。。。
<jie-test> Aimeller: 浦东发展银行倒是都搞。
<drivel> Android 手机飘过
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 哦——顺便，这里好像是不收费的。。。
<zdc> 我的win7老打不开网页，只好退回到xp了
<Aimeller> jie-test:  一样么，有的用就ＯＫ了，而且现在都支持货到付款
<tusooa> echo *
<drivel> adam8157: 2b
<jie-test> debian手机飘过:D
<tusooa> 咋这里的人也讲212
<tusooa> 213
<Aimeller> jie-test:  debian手机？怎么弄的？
<jie-test> Aimeller: Nokia N900我就当成debian手机了:D虽然把arm Debian卸载了
<Aimeller> jie-test:  这是两回事，要原生debian手机就无敌了
<jie-test> Aimeller: 它可以是原生Meego手机
<jie-test> Aimeller: 因为debian有很多东西并没有吧。
<adam8157> drivel: 啥哦...
<drivel> adam8157: 你反应迟钝
<Aimeller> jie-test:  meego是个半吊子，debian的服务器版是真的好东西
<adam8157> drivel: 刚放水去了
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: debian跟我的笔记本相性不合，装上总是出错。。。
 * drivel 就是纯粹为了测试反应速度而已
<jie-test> Aimeller: 还好吧。
<adam8157> drivel: 发现耳机这个东西啊, 越看越想买更贵的
<drivel> adam8157: 答对了
<jie-test> Aimeller: meego有自己的路子，nokia的meego是基于debian的，intel的meego是基于suse的，看他们怎么融合。
<ScarletWolf> debian偶尔给我来个kernel-panic，不知道怎么回事。。。
<jie-test> adam8157: 是啊。买贵得把。
<adam8157> jie-test: 买不起
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 好游戏啊。
<jie-test> adam8157: 你可以买2手的。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 游戏？？？
<Aimeller> jie-test:  meego的设计设相是挺好的
<adam8157> jie-test: =,=
<jie-test> ScarletWolf:  Kernel Panic 是超级好的游戏啊。
<drivel> 最爱 kernel panic
<jie-test> Aimeller: 是么。。。感觉这点很差
<Aimeller> jie-test:  但是时间搞太长了，被苹果和ＧＯＯＧＬＥ抢先了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • FAST路由器相关的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343485 装了一个路由器带两台电脑。但重做系统时忘记路由器密码和名字了，说明书也没有了。现在该怎么办？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AhaOK — 2011-08-29 21:15
<DaBao> 哈哈，我又在下新Rom啦！准备继续刷机！
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 。。。我不像adam那样是测试内核的
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 。。。你真没听说？
<drivel> kernel 没有了 panic，就索然无味了
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。
<tusooa> kp有问题，用不了
<DaBao> 真是见鬼，安装N卡的官方驱动失败。。。。
<tusooa> 说啥脚本啥问题的。
<jie-test> Aimeller: 那个么。。。无法说啊。。。Meego是不能代替symbian征战的，因为都是FOSS当主力的系统。
<jie-test> Aimeller: 那时是maemo
<Xzhx> 谁晓得LiveCD的默认用户名和密码吗？
<Aimeller> jie-test:  策略问题，windows phone也没几个看好
<jie-test> Aimeller: 不对，很多人看好的哦。
<jie-test> Aimeller: 有牌子，有广告。这样就行了
<Aimeller> jie-test:  认识几个在微软研究所里的，微软自己对这东西都没什么信心
<jie-test> Aimeller: 这个决定的不是微软的哦。是笨蛋消费者。
<Aimeller> jie-test:  我宁可去买傻子iphone机，也不会去买那鬼东西
<jie-test> Aimeller: 呵呵。iPhone是街机。遍布各地，基本的消费品。总会有人想要独特的东西。人就是那么傻。
<zdc> suse 安装花屏，ubuntu,默认grub分辨率太高，我刚知道在gnome下怎样设置程序启动时的大小和位置，它换unity了，fedora 不配置好网络不能安装，且正确的adsl用户名和密码也联不上网，且是在作了分区后才告诉你；arch 用着用着肯定会有某个问题,如一个xterm有时在关了个大程序后就好长时间无法输入
<jie-test> 奥地利 Nokia Ntu
<Aimeller> zdc:  suse怎么会花屏？
<jie-test> N9上市时间确定 10月8日
<zdc> Aimeller: nouveau
<Aimeller> zdc:  你是Ｎ卡？
<zdc> Aimeller: 我的是nvidia，虽然有办法解决
<Aimeller> zdc:  我记得这个前些时候已经解决了
<zdc> Aimeller: 安装时还那样
<Aimeller> zdc:  我只知道Ａ卡这种问题挺多的，官方好像说是驱动有冲突还是怎么样的
<zdc> freebsd 在我的机器上启动太慢，debian 无法传递nousb给kernel,slackware 安装在远点的分区上会常卡住，安了三个小时才安完kde,
<zdc> Aimeller: 安装时不加载它，安完后先安驱动应该行吧，没试过
<Aimeller> zdc: debian那个问题我知道，很普遍
<zdc> Aimeller: 有办法解决吗
<Ucarenya> 刘翔状态不错嘛
<Aimeller> zdc:  我是自己编译了引导文件，现在都不记得当年怎么弄的了
<zdc> slackware的解决方法是安在前面的分区，一会就安完了
<zdc> Aimeller: 不喜欢折腾了，感觉最好的是slackware和mandriva了
<Aimeller> zdc:  这个治标不治本的吧
<zdc> Aimeller: 凑合用吧，对linux不能期望太高
<Aimeller> zdc:  这，，，，，这会想主意
<zdc> slackware mandriva arch 有一个地方感觉挺好，硬件有错误，启动时显示一下，记到文件里就好了，不像debian等发行版，在屏幕上不停的显，无法使用。freebsd只在tty1显错误也还能用
<Aimeller> zdc:  debian不错的，就是发行的太慢
<moriramar> Aimeller: 什麼治標不治本？
<Aimeller> moriramar:  呵呵，他们想出来的主意，避过了引导参数
<zdc> Aimeller: debian听起来像神一样，nousb,有办法吗，安个小软件一大堆依赖，自作主张中文用户还设中文local,zhcon倒是安了，能用吗
<tusooa> echo *
<Aimeller> zdc:  刚开始是不太好弄，熟了就很好用，debian应该是最纯净的linux了
<moriramar> Aimeller: 不懂，您想要做什麼？
<zdc> Aimeller: 最后肯定是能解决的，关键是debian默认的处理方式，这是个态度问题。安装时用老内核，启动后就不是它了，还有就是我老感觉debian在背地里给我改什么东西
<Aimeller> moriramar:  没什么，呵呵，胡乱聊聊
<Ucarenya> 背地里•••
 * adam8157 懒得选了 入手PHILIPS SHL1700 凑合吧
<georgetso> hello 大家好
<georgetso> 有问题想请教 nginx 达人
<Aimeller> zdc:  这到是没发现过，5.0出来就一直用了，好你没什么问题
<georgetso> 我配置了个 nginx，用fcgi来路由请求给一个编译好的c程序
<georgetso> 但是c程序文件，，，呃，被下载下来了，没有执行
<georgetso> 请问高手，何解？
<cfy> georgetso: fcgi not cgi
<georgetso> @cfy 跟cgi无关
<cfy> georgetso: 你的C程序
<cfy> georgetso: 你的nginx配置
<georgetso> 我在nginx里直接输入 http://my.domain.com/c_program_file
<^k^> ⇪ title: Redirect
<georgetso> 结果c_program_file没有执行，而是被下载回本地了
<georgetso> ＝＝我去粘贴
<Aimeller> georgetso:  好像没看懂，你的Ｃ程序有被正确引导吗
<georgetso> 都下载回来了。。
<zdc> Aimeller: 比如我安装debian kde.完成后进kde感觉不爽，色彩什么的。可第二天玩的时候就好看了，你可别说是我改的，我又不是傻瓜，用得着它给我改吗
<georgetso> hello, this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87275
<Aimeller> zdc:  不会吧，还有这种情况。。。。。真没碰到过
<sikao_lfs> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=343485&p=2463607#p2463607      哈哈，大家看我给这个家伙出的注意如何，在第4楼！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - FAST路由器相关的问题
<georgetso> nginx配置 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87275
<cfy> georgetso: 你的C代码呢？
<georgetso> cfy 一个 hello world 代码而已
<cfy> georgetso: 呵呵，
<georgetso> int main() {printf "hello world"; return 0;}
<cfy> georgetso: 你该去用cgi......
<zdc> Aimeller: 个人感觉，也没什么证据，感谢聊聊，睡觉，
<cfy> georgetso: 而不是fcgi...去看教程。如何编写fcgi
<georgetso> cgi: 我把a.out 放到/home/myname/www/下，按理应该执行啊。。。
<georgetso> 也有执行权限
<georgetso> 结果下载回来了。。。
<cfy> georgetso: 或者去换成cgi支持的lighttpd
<cfy> georgetso: faint
<cfy> georgetso: fcgi不支持直接调用！
<Aimeller> georgetso:  你是不是想用fcgi引导一个远程调用的程序啊
<georgetso> 因为服务器需要高并发，而且不是webapp，所以还是觉得想用nginx
<georgetso> 实际上
<georgetso> 是用 nginx 让 fcgi 传送一些http头啊，参数啊，给一个c程序
<Aimeller> georgetso:  如果是这样的话就不用想了，fcgi是不能直接调用的
<georgetso> 然后c程序根据传近来的http的一系列参数来运行不同的代码段
<georgetso> 哎。。。
<georgetso> 对了，最近在学c++，觉得好复杂。。。
<georgetso> c简单好多啊
<cfy> georgetso: http://www.fastcgi.com/devkit/doc/fastcgi-prog-guide/ch2c.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: FastCGI Programmer's Guide - Chapter 2, Developing FastCGI Applications in C
<cfy> georgetso: 不过貌似没有多少人用C来开发fcgi了。
<Aimeller> georgetso:  Ｃ＋＋有什么复杂的，，，
<georgetso> thanks cfy and ^k^
<georgetso> c++概念一大堆
<cfy> georgetso: 实在不行。你用两个http,nginx作为proxy,然后lighttpd用cgi来调用程序
<georgetso> 标准库又不标准
<cfy> georgetso: 看这个去 http://www.fastcgi.com/devkit/doc/fastcgi-prog-guide/ch2c.htm
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 开发速度跟不上吧？
<georgetso> cfy: 呃，，用nginx就是为了高并发啊
<cfy> georgetso: 你完全没有理解fcgi阿
<link307> 诶  ipv6怎么ping啊
<Aimeller> georgetso:  唉，，不要玩Ｃ＋＋，来玩objective-c吧，哈哈哈
<georgetso> aimeller: objective-c 用过，也对cocoa很熟悉。
<cfy> georgetso: 貌似作为proxy可以缓解这个问题。
<georgetso> aimeller: 但是开发服务器程序，用c/c++更好啊
<sikao_lfs> 嘿嘿,c++会让你在构造函数，析构函数，以及各种封装类里 转晕头，一定让你在内存泄漏的bug里 欲仙欲死。。。。。
<cfy> georgetso: 貌似有些人就把nginx作为proxy来解决这个并发问题
<cfy> ScarletWolf: ?
<Aimeller> georgetso:  呵呵，cocoa比较好玩
<cfy> 还是common lisp好了
<georgetso> lightpad并发没nginx厉害把
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我说用C开发fcig
<cfy> lighttpd
<georgetso> sorry
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我才不用呢。
<ScarletWolf> fcgi。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我是用cl写的httpd来弄的
<link307> cfy: ping只能对ipv4的吗？
<georgetso> aimeller cocoa很强大，所以效率。。
<cfy> link307: ping6
<link307> cfy: aha 谢谢
<Aimeller> georgetso:  确实如此，但也因为这样灵活性更强一些
<cfy> 我晕
<cfy> 难道用C开发是因为效率问题？那不是要死人的？
<georgetso> Aimeller: 我觉得objc很好，cocoa也很好。但是我不想写个服务器程序还要买个mac放到机房啊
<georgetso> cfy: 为了效率和并发，我用的是c和 nginx, c开发效率很低。。。
<georgetso> 所以想用c++，才学
<georgetso> 但是c++好复杂。。。
<cfy> georgetso: 我和你说cl的开发效率高，速度也快。
<cfy> tusooa: .
<georgetso> 有老外说, c++ is cancer for c
<georgetso> cfy: cl? what/
<moriramar> cfy: 你又宣傳CL了？
<cfy> tusooa: 有人说perl慢。你表示表示
<cfy> georgetso: common lisp
<Aimeller> georgetso:  没错，
<cfy> moriramar: 算了，我不宣传了。对我来说没利益的 :D
<georgetso> cfy: 我倒是觉得python不错，不过内存不在自己手里，还是觉得不舒服
<cfy> tusooa: meow
<link307> cfy: 再追问一下，为什么我ping6 gmail.com是通的，但是在浏览器中却打不开gmail
<cfy> georgetso: 问问那些搞过高性能的人吧。
<link307> cfy: 显示the connection was interrupted
<cfy> link307: curl gmail.com看看行不？gmail.com被墙了嘛。很正常的
<moriramar> georgetso: 現在沒幾個語言讓你管着記憶體了吧。
<moriramar> georgetso: C++新標准有沒有引入GC？
<georgetso> moriramar: 宝岛的兄弟？
<moriramar> georgetso: 不是，大陸的。
<link307> cfy: 我把ipv4给disable了，然后用的ipv6（添加了google的ipv6地址
<georgetso> 记忆体。。。。
<georgetso> 说内存不好么。。
<cfy> link307: 哦。也许墙升级了。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求帮助校园e信的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343494 之前看过一篇用virturalbox里安装ubuntu然后神马来共享上网的文章，但是我还是不太懂。有人可否来帮帮解决？？如何破解电信e信校园的封锁我们宿舍共享上网吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wcnnyou — 2011-08-29 22:08
<cfy> georgetso: 你阿。。。。
<link307> cfy: 现在google+  youtube  google reader都可以打开的  就是gmail打不开
<cfy> haskell吧。
<moriramar> georgetso: 鄙人致力於服務正體中文使用群。
<Aimeller> moriramar:  台湾的？
<link307> cfy: 但是同样的设置在windows下是可以打开的
<moriramar> Aimeller: 參見上面，我才說過。
<georgetso> moriramar: nice
<cfy> link307: 要不重启浏览器？不知道了
<link307> cfy: 都几天了，一直这样
<moriramar> cfy: 他不喜歡不能掌控記憶體的感覺，你還推薦Haskell？
<cfy> link307: 不知道。
<moriramar> cfy: Haskell不是更不好控制嗎？
<link307> cfy: 好吧
<cfy> moriramar: 不是吧。。。。当我没说。还是cl
<georgetso> 内存不在手里，感觉就像，，，恩，，，正在干的女人的奶子在别人手里，，很不好受你晓得吧
<cfy> moriramar: 不过用cl做高性能的http,貌似开源的实现有问题。
<moriramar> cfy: 那就fork一個唄。
<cfy> moriramar: 得买商业的。也不贵1万
<cfy> moriramar: 那多费精力阿
<moriramar> cfy: 你想用那就要費精力。而且我覺得現在的這個水平值得你費精力。
<Aimeller> cl用的人很多吗？
<cfy> 用得不多。所以可以作为杀手锏
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯。
<dreamysirc> Aimeller: 可能多，比例不大而已
<moriramar> cfy: 我是說現在這個優化水平。
<moriramar> cfy: 殺手鐧是因為用的人少而來的嗎？
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  不太习惯用这东西，可能是因为偶太老了
<cfy> moriramar: 我在翻，冰河说因为xxx，所以用开源的实现，并发不好
<cfy> moriramar: 但是网易的blog太烂了。。。算了。不翻了。。
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯，有逻辑错误。。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: ……
<cfy> moriramar: 唉，可惜我的blog有bug.但是我懒的修复。。。主要还要改下结构了。。。
<dreamysirc> Aimeller: 你老，它也不年轻
<moriramar> cfy: 換 Scheme 吧，你看用的人也多是吧。這裹我和雲帆用，是 Common Lisp 的兩倍呢～
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  已经老到不想玩新东西喽，
<cfy> moriramar: 不要。。。。
<dreamysirc> Aimeller: 它也是老东西
<link307> 谁能帮分析一下gmail能ping通却打不开的原因啊
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  现在能玩得动Ｃ就已经很不错了，
<dreamysirc> cfy: 应该说雅蠛蝶
<cfy> dreamysirc: ...
<dreamysirc> Aimeller: c也是老东西，老东西玩老东西，你还老牛想吃嫩草呢？
<cfy> 你们。。。。太空了。。。。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 我要学习pascal.....
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你嫩草想吃老牛不成
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我还没老阿。。。。
<tenzu> 色即是色
<cfy> 疼疼。。。。好久不见。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 什麼？Pascal？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 空博士好
<moriramar> cfy: 我暈，分析下原因？
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  老了玩计算机就不行喽
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 不许羞辱我
<cfy> moriramar: 因为我要acm嘛，只能C/C++,pascal,java
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得，玩c ,java , c++,python.如果能会汇编。那么语言方面就非常好了。
<cfy> 如果你精通了cl，那么你就无敌了。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 您太有精力了。
<cfy> cl的低层有一层lisp似的汇编。。。
<sikao_lfs> cl 还真没听说过？
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs: 为啥？玩python这些跟汇编也有关系？
<cfy> moriramar: 唉，
<moriramar> cfy: 那你為什麼不用C呢？
<cfy> moriramar: C ugly,不爽阿。
<moriramar> cfy: GCC的速度還是要比FreePascal快上1倍，只是GLibc要比FreePascal那套庫要費些資源。
<moriramar> cfy: 話說Java Server那個也不錯的說。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦，这样。
<cfy> moriramar: 坚决不要java...
<sikao_lfs> dreamysirc: 我还不会python。所以说不出来。但是linux最重要的是嵌入的运用吧？要求汇编不是铁定的嘛？声明我是搞通信的，不是程序员，是外行的感觉
<moriramar> cfy: Java Server模式速度我記得Shootout測試比FreePascal快上一點點，不明顯。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 会cl能找到女朋友么？能打赢城管么？还无敌……
<Aimeller> cfy:  java有什么不好的？
<cfy> Aimeller: dreamysirc: 算了，不说了。
<cfy> moriramar: 这样么。。。那我再问问
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 你有錢就能找到女朋友，有錢就能打贏城管。
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  有钱，城管帮你打
<cfy> moriramar: 别倒是拖累速度。那样就不划算了。因为c/c++/pascal是一个标准，java 是另外一个标准
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 但是cl！=money
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 你可以細細地看下 Shootout Language Benchmark Games，那上面你能看到不少信息，比如處理什麼樣的程式什麼語言有什麼樣的優勢。直接Google“Benchmark debian”。
<cfy> moriramar: kandu又不在了。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: c面向的标准太多了，会不？
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 打錯了。
<moriramar> cfy: 看上面的段。
<cfy> moriramar: .
<tusooa> 会啥语言，都未必。尤其是脚本
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 你想要錢，去搶銀行就是了……
<tusooa> moriramar: .
<cfy> moriramar: 这个么。没啥意思，
<moriramar> cfy: 那不還是……
<cfy> moriramar: 跑个perl，用上C的库了。有意思么。。。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 我说过我想要钱么？我说过我不想要钱么？
<cfy> moriramar: 那这里的java比pascal快这么多。。。acm的时候，java的内存和时间一般都是其他的两倍呢
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 怎么？正常了？不ls，不emerge了？
<moriramar> cfy: 你做什麼都少不了C的庫。你用Pascal還是要拿GLibc的文件链接，只是Pascal聰明一點是不會為了一個writeln把所有東西都鏈上。
<tusooa> dreamysirc: emerge输出就一行。贴啥
<moriramar> cfy: 編譯參數呢？
<tusooa>  :em04
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 哥，加info吧
<tusooa> dreamysirc: 早就更新完了。。
<moriramar> cfy: 你編譯參數和版本和ACM的一樣嗎？
<tusooa> dreamysirc: 啥info?
<moriramar> tusooa: 你什麼情况？
<cfy> moriramar: 不用这么麻烦吧。。。
<tusooa> moriramar: Everything up-to-date
<moriramar> tusooa: 那他們叫你emerge……
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> cfy: 你優化程度都不一樣，你還說什麼一樣不一樣……
<tusooa> 一天更新一次，够了
<cfy> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> cfy: Shootout 中 gcc -O3，你平時又不這樣……
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 因为估计他没事老是emerge -pv xxx的
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 我也沒事 emerge -ptv xxx 的呀。
<cfy> moriramar: 等我学会了，两个语言都测试一下就好了嘛
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 一天一次，真man
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯，随意吧。你叫Maskray或者Kandu幫你寫就是了。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 我直接eix
<tusooa> 啥-pv额。都是emerge -avuDN world
 * moriramar Pascal 都直接還老師肚子裹去了。
<tusooa> dreamysirc: 还info呢。。
<cfy> moriramar: maskray会kandu?
<tusooa> cfy: .
<dreamysirc> tusooa: a没啥用，哥，你还是e吧
<moriramar> cfy: MaskRay 會 Pascal，這個我記得。
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> cfy: Kandu 明顯會。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。那他比赛的时候，用啥？
<cfy> moriramar: kandu我知道
<moriramar> cfy: 不記得了，好像是C。
 * tusooa Use-Perl
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你记得不？
<tusooa> cfy: ray会haskell
<cfy> tusooa: .
<moriramar> cfy: 我身邊去參加NOIP的原來用Pascal的都改C了。
<cfy> tusooa: 这都知道。。。
<cfy> moriramar: 为啥呢？
<dreamysirc> moriramar: maskray会kandu，kandu会maskray……
<moriramar> cfy: 要速度。
<tusooa> cfy: 还有，似乎ray会点elisp
<moriramar> cfy: 雖然我覺得NOIP這樣的語言屁用沒用，算法選錯了就悲劇。
<cfy> tusooa: 这个他估计已经忘记掉了。我知道
<cfy> moriramar: +1
<tusooa> cfy: 还有perl
<cfy> moriramar: 好吧，咱不改了。。。。。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: MaskRay 是這裏學 Haskell 比較積極的一個。
<moriramar> cfy: 你改着真沒意思，如果是為了競賽的話，用C很好。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦.
<cfy> moriramar: 只是为了竞赛
<moriramar> cfy: Pascal 在代碼量上比 C 要大。所以反而不利於競賽。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。你知道的都说说，我最近很纠结这个。看比较的文章，都看了几篇了。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 我自己用 Pascal 的我知道。比賽所謂什麼代碼補全都是狗屎，練習的時候早打習慣了。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 以前听同学说，竞赛的那些都很变态，直接机器码敲，他们都有上青山的天赋……
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> cfy: 反正要競賽的，如果已經用上C了，就把C學好，出手不要寫錯誤的代碼。然後就不要自擾了。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: ……沒聽說過。
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯，而且看了好几本C
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯，而且看了好几本C的经典书籍。。。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 您確定您說的不是什麼藍翔的比賽吧。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 那么现在就说给你听了
<Ucarenya> 都是牛人
<cfy> 蓝翔。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 就用C吧，反正我認識的人和我認識的認識的人沒聽說過先選C然後為了比賽改Pascal的。
<moriramar> cfy: 我當年水平不行，C學了1年，到比賽的時候還是改Pascal了……
<cfy> moriramar: 倒是有为了比赛改C的是吧
<tusooa> .
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 改C多了。
 * tusooa 没咋用过c...
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 不知道啥是蓝翔，不过听口气，你貌似是有高才生的自傲……
<cfy> tusooa: perl没有那个能力。。。所以也是C，哈哈。。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 哪个能力？
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 不是吧，你連藍翔都不知道，那可是中國計算機最高等學府呀！
<georgetso> 莫非这里有南翔技校的大牛？膜拜。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 自编译的能力。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 那的人把美國谷歌都給黑了，要黑什麼黑什麼……
<cfy> 。
<tusooa> cfy: #!/usr/bin/env perl
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 这么叼，我google下
<cfy> dreamysirc: 这你都不知道？！
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 你廢了你，藍翔都不知道……
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 蓝翔是学校还是个人啊
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 學校！
<cfy> moriramar: 我觉得他在装啥
<moriramar> cfy: me too
<tusooa> .
<cfy> moriramar: 而且，我看了，比较，感觉object pascal和C的比较过程中。没有啥特别的优势。除了能不怎么出错以外
<cfy> s/啥/傻/
<cfy> moriramar: 厄，看测评，pascal内存占用率好低啊。。
<moriramar> cfy: 那只是因為Pascal在連接過程中做了處理。
<Ucarenya> cfy，又不是解释器，毛占用
<dreamysirc> cfy: 装啥
<moriramar> cfy: GCC+Elibc效果一樣。
<cfy> 使用率
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 說你賣傻。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 你认为我装啥
<cfy> dreamysirc: 装傻
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 裝不知道藍翔呀。
<cfy> Ucarenya: 编译器生成的代码好坏啊
<Ucarenya> 女性外生殖器
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 需要给你们这俩装傻？靠
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 那麼出名的學校，這的寶島同胞都知道了。
<moriramar> Ucarenya: 那是生殖道，不是生殖器。
<Ucarenya> cfy: 那是编译器的事，和语言毛关系
<moriramar> Ucarenya: 他在為比賽選語言。
<moriramar> cfy: 但是我問你，內存省下來了有什麼好處？
<cfy> Ucarenya: 厄。不能脱离 具体实现啊
<cfy> moriramar: 没啥，我只是注意了一下。。。
<Ucarenya> moriramar: 自然语言啊，编程的都太简单了
<cfy> moriramar: 就顺便说了下。。。。我是不会说内存越少越好的。。。因为cl嘛，你懂的。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 默認ACM FreePascal編譯加棧限制，內存省了也不讓你用的。
<cfy> moriramar: irc也不是讨论的地方的。。。容易off topic...
<moriramar> cfy: ACM不知道，NOIP/NOI都加，所以肯定不行。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 靠，没听过也算装傻？我就不信你啥也听过了
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 不是呀，這個知名度太高了呀……
<cfy> moriramar: 我还是C吧，hdu的貌似还不是freepascal....,faint,c用的还是mingw
<Ucarenya> unix的哲学不是内存占用越大越好么
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 我說我不知道胡主席你信嗎？
<cfy> Ucarenya:  那是perl的
<moriramar> Ucarenya: 你不要以為你換個馬甲在這七扯八拉我就不知道你是誰了，MeaCulpa同學。
<cfy> faint.....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你啊。。。。。
<moriramar> Ucarenya: 鄙人的名字用的和你是一個語言。
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 这个我不信
<cfy> C and C++ programs are compiled on the server by the Microsoft 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 13.10.3077 for 80x86.
<cfy>  GCC and G++ programs are compiled on the server by MinGW 5.1.3 which is a collection of freely available and freely distributable Windows specific header files and import libraries combined with GNU toolsets that allow one to produce native Windows programs that do not rely on any 3rd-party C runtime DLLs.
<Ucarenya> cfy，不是吧，所有app的宗旨就是尽量攫取资源，由os分配
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 所以你說你不知道藍翔我也不信。
<Ucarenya> 这才是unix
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 这能跟主席比的？看来我out了……
<moriramar> Ucarenya: 他是要比賽，想着能省點內存可以供程式使用，實際是比賽的時候有明確的內存限制。
<Ucarenya> 我靠ipad打字太累
<Ucarenya> 哦
<dreamysirc> Ucarenya: ipad的温度一般多少？
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 作為搞計算機的不知道藍翔是有些說不過去的。
<Ucarenya> 我是数学不及格的程序员
<Ucarenya> dreamysirc，不知
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 我不是计算机的……
<cfy> Ucarenya: ccl号称精确控制内存。而perl，在xx里提到，内存不多，买就是。时间不够就不行了。所以，perl很占内存。。
<moriramar> dreamysirc: 好吧，那你去看看人家的豊功偉績吧。
<Ucarenya> cfy: 恩本该如此
<dreamysirc> Ucarenya: 温度高点会出现触屏失灵么？
<dreamysirc> moriramar: 嗯
<Ucarenya> 不知
<cfy> moriramar: ...，我只是看到free pascal内存咋用少。。。。完全和比赛没关系。。。
<moriramar> cfy: CCL精確控制是你可以用函數釋放嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 你不要都扯到比赛啊。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 哦。那我誤解了。
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 蓝翔技校就是计算机界的中央党校。
<cfy> moriramar: 只是介绍说precise garbage collector
<ScarletWolf> georgetso: 。。。
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 其在黑客教育界的地位，没有人和人可以撼动
<cfy> moriramar: 具体不清楚。
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 原来只有我不知道啊……
<moriramar> cfy: 都GC了我反正是不信了。
<Ucarenya> 黑客教育界。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 你看 Shootout 唯一一個比C語言速度還快、資源還少的語文應該是那個ATS的吧，那個評測都把GC關了。
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 我很想报蓝翔技校的暑期班，就跟哈佛或者斯坦福的暑期班一样，非常难报
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 黑客教育局……他们能黑自己么……
<moriramar> cfy: 最早我好像看過個老版本的評測，那個沒關，直接悲劇。
<cfy> moriramar: ccl貌似不能关gc....
<moriramar> cfy: 關他做什麼，都不用的說。
<cfy> moriramar: ats是啥。。。。我要去科普下。。
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 里面大牛满地，你下楼梯拐角碰到的，不是黑google的，就是黑google的
<cfy> moriramar: 不用gc?
<tusooa> 要黑去黑百毒
<tusooa> .
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 在蓝翔，你要是没黑过google，都不好意思跟人打招呼
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 这么叼
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 黑google……
<moriramar> cfy: 評測的沒用。
<cfy> tusooa: 百度有打手。。。
<ScarletWolf> 唉，国外新闻怎么弄得。。。
<tusooa> 那就口口了
<moriramar> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATS_%28programming_language%29
<^k^> ⇪ title: ATS (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<moriramar> cfy: 我下了，慢慢比較吧～
<cfy> moriramar: 好了。不说了。决定用C了。我的专业也不需要pascal
<georgetso> dreamysirc: 跟人聊天，要是被问到今天黑了几次，说就黑了两次，呸，两次，二十次起！你别嫌多，还不打折，蓝翔技校的大牛，黑个位数都不好跟人打招呼
<cfy> moriramar: ...wikipeida刚刚看好。。。
<cfy> moriramar: bye
<cfy> wikipedia
<moriramar> cfy: http://www.ats-lang.org/ 這個號稱也是個多模態語言。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Home Page for ATS
<georgetso> 旁边不是黑google的，就是google的，什么google呀，google呀，能黑的全给他黑了
<tusooa> 扣扣？
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 怎么只有google了……莫非是google黑？
<georgetso> 你说这么黑google的，得是技校几年级啊，我看怎么也得三年级吧，三年级！我告诉你是预科生！
<cfy> 刘翔第九栏被罗伯斯拉手臂险些栽倒中国队欲申诉(组图)
<czc> ubuntuÓÐûÓÐÏñeverythingÄÇÑùµÄÎļþË÷ÒýÈí¼þ£¿
<^k^> czc:say ubuntu有没有像everything那样的文件索引软件？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ScarletWolf> georgetso: 你说话口气好像叫兽。。。
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 难怪google有时会访问不了……
<georgetso> ScarletWolf: 我老婆在一边直笑，哈哈
<czc> ubuntu有没有像everything那样的文件索引软件？
<cfy> czc: mlocate
<dreamysirc> ScarletWolf: 教授不是只会电人么E……
<cfy> czc: 别slocate,slocate已经被mlocate替代了
<czc> mlocate没有增量出结果,也不是实时索引的呀
<dreamysirc> georgetso: 羡慕啊，都有老婆了……
<cfy> czc: 增量出结果？你在updatedb一次不就好了？
<ScarletWolf> dreamysirc: 我说叫兽，不是教授，google一下你就知道
<cfy> updatedb && locate xxx
<cfy> locate -e
<tusooa> 反正叫兽不是啥好玩意儿。。
<tenzu> tusooa: nod
<cfy> tenzu: tusooa: 睡觉去
<tusooa> en
<tenzu> 他跟谁睡了?
<tusooa> tenzu: 谁知道
<georgetso> 有没有大陆的c++ irc chanel?
<tenzu> 毛啊,又掉了
<tenzu> tusooa: 下次来问问他/她/它
<tusooa> tenzu: /msg MemoServ help
<tenzu> 我恨掉线
<Shean> hi everyone
<Shean> 有人吗？这里是中文频道？
<maya1> 有的。。。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 到手没？
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 30 日 星期二 04:04:09
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fivesheep> knownbad: not yet. 后天
<knownbad> k
<^k^>  06:17
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-30
<dungeon_archl> Darktable
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装11.04，出现“磁盘已挂载……”的问题，如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343509 1、硬盘40G，分三个区，打算在第三个分区上安装11.04，C盘为XP 2、采用已硬盘安装，ISO文件在D盘 3、启动引导后进入liveCD界面 4、点击桌面中的“安装Ubuntu11.04”启动安装程序 5、在第二步点“前进”时提示“安 ...
 * microcai 才40G的硬盘啊?! 多老的电脑了啊
<iGnome> xw
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: :D
<dungeon_archl> microcai: could be only 6 years old.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明日有一个cloud的小讲演，偶很想听听公司同行咋忽悠的
<roylez> ...
<lemonhall> ........................
<lemonhall> ofan edsion
<lemonhall> caleb-: iGnome
<MeaCulpa> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/203/203019.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 计算机犯罪司法解释：提供程序工具属犯罪-计算机,犯罪,司法解释,-驱动之家
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的程序员，以后写东西有个bug就要坐牢了
<dungeon_archl> lemonhall:  welcome back
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  find FSF help you
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 纠结境外势力，罪加一等
<iGnome> 非法控制计算机信息系统二十台以上的；根本不可操作嘛。
<iGnome> 漏洞百出的法律
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: :D
<dungeon_archl> lemonhall: are you the really one?
<iGnome> 造成十台以上计算机信息系统的主要软件或者硬件不能正常运行的；这个好，马上拘捕马花疼。
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 中国的法律是txt，不是exe
<iGnome> 是麻花疼。
<XwinX> iGnome:
<iGnome> XwinX: 看你的memo
<iGnome> email
<microcai> ... 好哇, 非法控制是什么意思?
<XwinX> iGnome: 看了, 看回信
<iGnome> .
<microcai> 那什么控制是合法的,和哪个法?
<microcai> 那什么控制是合法的,合哪个法?
<microcai> 具体什么是非法控制? 非了哪个法?
<iGnome> XwinX: 没我给的那库？
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有
<microcai> 中国编法律的人都是白痴
<iGnome> microcai: 钻漏洞水平不错。
<XwinX> Form.pm 不知道是哪里的
<iGnome> XwinX: 就那libxxx
<microcai> :D
<iGnome> 2个邮件啊
<iGnome> 要不去cpan?
<XwinX> iGnome: perl-html-format ?
<dungeon_archl> microcai: 中国的法律改的太少了
<iGnome> libhtml-format-perl
<iGnome> 不知道你那边叫啥。 XwinX
<dungeon_archl> lemonhall: 你是真人么，回答啊
<XwinX> perl-html-format /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/HTML/FormatPS.pm
<XwinX> perl-html-format /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/HTML/FormatRTF.pm
<XwinX> perl-html-format /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/HTML/FormatText.pm
<XwinX> perl-html-format /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/HTML/Formatter.pm
<iGnome> 额。咋带RS RTF
<XwinX> iGnome: 就这几个
<iGnome> 安装了再说。
<XwinX> iGnome: 装了
<iGnome> 升级？
<iGnome> 你以前应该有的吧。
<XwinX> iGnome: 是啊, 一升级就这样了, 以前可以的
<iGnome> 说明库升级不全吧。
<ilovezoe> 常常看到说"还是perl好"的人不给代码的. :-( http://topic.csdn.net/t/20051007/12/4310240.html
<adam8157> iGnome: 哟 好早啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: bash shell中怎么完成大小写转换？ - Linux/Unix社区 / 程序开发区
<adam8157> 直接tr啊
<XwinX> Form.pm 是哪里的?
<XwinX> iGnome: 你的在哪个包里?
<iGnome> 就那目录。
<iGnome> 我找找
<iGnome>  /usr/share/perl5/HTML/Form.pm
<ilovezoe> adam8157: 嗯.知道的.
<XwinX> iGnome: 哪个包的?
<iGnome> libwww-perl
<iGnome> 基本包的哦。
<iGnome> 那你不死掉了。
<XwinX> 这个包我装了
<ScarletWolf> 唉，为什么openfetion没有fedora用的rpm包呢。。。
<iGnome> perl-libwww 你不就是升级了这个包嘛。
<iGnome> 难道就这一个包，你升级到6?
<iGnome> 发现，应该写一个bot。专门翻译irc的英文
<ScarletWolf> 呃，找了半天在rpm sphere上找到了
<imadper> hi everyone~
<iGnome> 我要指定域名走指定的eth1。怎么办呢
<iGnome> perl is an empirical art
<microcai> iGnome:  route add 指定域名 dev eth1
<iGnome> 就这样？
<iGnome> eth1说不定会变的。
<microcai> 1楼       			           		                                                                      			人类千万年的历史,最为珍贵的不是令人炫目的科技,也不是浩瀚的大师们的经典著作,而是实现了对统(百度)治(百度)者的驯服,实现了把他们关在笼子里的梦想.我现在就站在笼子里与你们说话.    --------布什
<iGnome> 我看add的都是ip
<Administrator> 今天威武一把，哈哈
<Administrator> 晕，没有理会，哈哈
<XwinX> iGnome: 是啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 啥是
<XwinX> iGnome: 可他还是把文件放在 perl5 下的
<XwinX> iGnome: 你开个小窗口出来
<ScarletWolf> Administrator: 管理员。。。名字不错
<iGnome> 你干嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不知道怎么开私聊窗口了
<Administrator> ScarletWolf: 谢谢
<Administrator> lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 我把文件列表给你看看
<xiangfu> 谁帮解释一下： $(SED) -n '/^const urj_cmd_t urj_cmd_/{s:.*urj_cmd_::;s: =.*::;p}
<xiangfu> 后面的 {s:.*urj_cmd_::;s: =.*::;p} 什么意思？
<xiangfu> <xiangfu> 谁帮解释一下： $(SED) -n '/^const urj_cmd_t urj_cmd_/{s:.*urj_cmd_::;s: =.*::;p}
<iGirl> xiangfu: 找ee啊,ignome
<iGnome> sed那变态的处理。去论坛可以问到。 xiangfu
<iGnome> s:的:就是/
<iGnome> 这么多::不知道
<iGnome> 额。有一个;分割了。是2句s///
<xiangfu> {s/.*urj_cmd_//;s/ =.*/;p
<xiangfu> iGnome, thanks. now it's clear.
<iGnome> 看清楚了。就是找到const xxx开头的句子，然后s替换2次，在打印
<xiangfu> iGnome, 我问一个 p;｝ 和 p} 有区别吗？
 * adam8157 这耳机还可以
<iGnome> 最后的;，应该可以没有
<xiangfu> 最后一个 ； 是必须的吗？因为这名在 linux  下没有问题，但在 Mac OS 有问题。
<iGnome> 额。os下必须？不会吧。
<xiangfu> iGnome,  没；会出错。：（
<xiangfu> iGnome, 所以我正在打PATCH。
<XwinX> git tag 怎么列出特定范围内的标签, 比如某个特定分支里的?
<xiangfu> iGnome, http://lists.milkymist.org/pipermail/devel-milkymist.org/2011-August/001840.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Milkymist-devel] urjtag support for milkymist cable?
<dungeon_archl> wow
<iGnome> xiangfu: 额。搞高级的补丁。
<iGnome> XwinX: 这些bt的。问 roylez。或者搜索英文帖子。
<dungeon_archl> http://rejon.org/2011/08/我是王力中-and-i-live-in-beijing/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2011 August | rejon is Jon Phillips.
<xiangfu> iGnome, thanks.
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<XwinX> roylez:
<XwinX> roylez: git tag 怎么列出特定范围内的标签, 比如某个特定分支里的?
<roylez> XwinX: 不知道
<roylez> XwinX: 不如求神
<XwinX> roylez: ...
<XwinX> iGnome: git tag 怎么列出特定范围内的标签, 比如某个特定分支里的?
<iGnome> 凡是 roylez不知道的。都可以搜索英文帖子找到。头天我就是搜索到的。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 神
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 你认识 rejon??
<iGnome> 我这都没啥分支。 XwinX lol
<iGnome> XwinX: 以后让 twig经常挂这边。你说他会来不。
 * adam8157 同样没分支
<xiangfu> XwinX, commit one temp commit on your branch. then run 'git tag --contains <commit>'
<xiangfu> XwinX, revert your work after you get result :D
<dungeon_archl>  xiangfu: No, I just sent him suggestion about the openclipart via email
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu:  it was 1 year ago
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, ok. do you know milkymist one?
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: no.
<moriramar> cfy: 選的如何呀？
<ScarletWolf> 唉，openfetion依赖了一些Ubuntu才有的包，这让fedora用户情以何堪。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐早
<cfy> moriramar: 不换了，但是，我觉得我应该习惯在win下写C 。。。
 * adam8157 我去, 这么叫没有杀伤力
<cfy> moriramar: adam8157: 求vim的C配置
<roylez> adam8157: 记得印度F4的那首《东北之冬》不？蛋蛋的
<adam8157> roylez: 没听过啊
<adam8157> cfy: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<roylez> adam8157: 自己上youku搜索
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 就是为了打击其他的distro。 lol
<adam8157> roylez: 上班呢 而且, 你太重口了...不敢看
<iGnome> cfy: C.vim缺省带的嘛
<iGnome> adam8157: ++
<cfy> iGnome: 我想开自动缩进之类的
<cfy> iGnome: 发现默认没开啊，
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 害得我只好编译cliofetion。。。命令行fetion麻烦死了
<iGnome> roylez 和啊三混太久了。重口得很。
<iGnome> cfy: 不会是au改了吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 啊？
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, how do you openclipart.org? what are you doing ? :)
<adam8157> cfy: filetype plugin indent on
<iGnome> au BufNewFile 这些。 cfy
<if_else> 各位兄台，我再 kubuntu 下，ssh 远程连接时，连接时间很慢？这是什么回事
<if_else> 谢谢
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> cfy: 然后, 可能得要.c的扩展名, 否则识别不到
<cfy> adam8157: 是.c的，我试试。
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 只是公布协议，更好。只要cli就够
<iGnome> cfy: 你不emacs了？
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: I submit it as blueprint or something, to encourage people review the clipart and remix them.
<iGnome> dungeon_archl: 洋鬼子？
<cfy> iGnome: 不是。浙江省的 acm,有vim就不错了
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: I already forget what it exactly was.
<iGnome> acm是啥
<cfy> iGnome: 像我们学校是肯定没有的。浙江大学有 vim,也可以要求装
<cfy> iGnome: .
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: don't you rememebr archl?
<cfy> iGnome: 就是程序设计比赛啥的
<iGnome> nick不记得。马甲？
<ScarletWolf> 得了，以后不用openfetion了
<iGnome> cfy: 你们那，还有比赛？有那智能车的没。
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 可能有吧。我那专业的不太清楚
<cfy> iGnome: 有比速度的小车的
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: cliofetion
<iGnome> cfy: ...那比速度，那小学生搞的啊
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 菜鸟安装 Debian 6.0 必读 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343520 http://wiki.debian.org.hk/w/Install_Debian AnthonyWong, Roy Chan 安装 Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 (Squeeze) 标准文章 作者: AnthonyWong, Roy Chan 协力: Blowfish, Troy 校对: - 级别: 初阶 分享本文: 如要连结本文，强烈建议使用英文连结: http://wiki.debian.org.hk/w/Install_Debian 加至 del.icio.us  ...
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 发不出去，总提示sorry,maybe (null) isn't in your contact list
<iGnome> 好友列表缺少？
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 而且我才记不住那么多手机号。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 有轨道嘛。小车要识别轨道，自动加速和减速。。。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: ...
<dungeon_archl> cfy: camera?
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 不清楚。我没搞过
<iGnome> [10:43:51]  successfully send sms to xxxx ScarletWolf 可以啊
<dungeon_archl> cfy: OO!
<iGnome> you have sent 1 messages today, 2 messages this monthcount
<iGnome> cfy: 那可以测试重力传感器就够了
<adam8157> cfy: 所以你懂了吧, vim才是王道啊
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 你的什么版本？
<iGnome> 识别慢了
<iGnome> 我看看
<cfy> iGnome: 不是。。。就有上坡，转弯的话，都是白线作为轨道的
<cfy> adam8157: 厄，我觉我可以要求装emacs嘛。。。
<iGnome> 2.1.0-0ubuntu1 cliofetion ScarletWolf
<cfy> 谁有win下的C compiler推荐
<cfy> mingw啥的。
<iGnome> cfy: Ꙭ的学校
<cfy> iGnome: 这个比赛。。。不是学校的。。。
<iGnome> 哪里的？
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 我的是2.2.0的
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> cfy: RMS的POSIX里头都只有vi...
<cfy> iGnome: 省的吧
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<XwinX> xiangfu: 我只能从git里查询, 不能提交
<iGnome> 轟淼驫龘
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 算了，弄个pidgin插件好了
<cfy> yacc是不是C编译器？
<iGnome> 没cli的，就是废物。 ScarletWolf 我的脚本里面需要的
<cfy> moriramar: 你本地用啥编译器。比赛的时候
<iGnome> cfy: turboC
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> lol
<ScarletWolf> TC...
<ScarletWolf> 古董
<iGnome> tc里面有grep呢
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> 多强
<adam8157> cfy: yacc 是用来生成编译器的...
<cfy> adam8157: dev-c++?
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<cfy> adam8157: 算了。我找个noip问问
<adam8157> cfy: 你要挑win下的编译器?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，最好和gcc接近的
<adam8157> cfy: 果断cygwin啊, 或者直接用code::blocks. 这俩不都是gcc么
<cfy> adam8157: 要小的。code::blocks好么？
<adam8157> cfy: 很好, 一直在更新, cygwin+gcc的底层
<cfy> adam8157: 我看看
<adam8157> cfy: 默认是ansi c, 可能会有点问题, 选项里头设置下就好
<adam8157> cfy: 你说的那dev-c早就不更新了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<moriramar> roylez: 東北之冬怎麼了？我記得歌名叫Tunak Tunak Tun
<moriramar> cfy: 我不寫C……不要加上我……
<cfy> adam8157: vim里的set keymay=dvorak,有啥作用的？
<cfy> moriramar: .
<moriramar> cfy: 編譯器明顯是FPC，我說了我當年用Pascal的。
<moriramar> adam8157: yacc是不是詞法分析器？
<adam8157> cfy: keymap? 不同键盘嘛, 我没这行
<moriramar> adam8157: CYGWin和MinGW有什麼區別？
<adam8157> moriramar: 语法分析器不就是做编译器的人用的么
<cfy> adam8157: 我设置了没效果
<adam8157> moriramar: mingw...好老, 没人管了都
<void1> moriramar: mingw是native的编译器，cygwin有兼容层
<void1> adam8157: 瞎说...
<roylez> moriramar: 蛋蛋的。 adam8157 之歌
<adam8157> cfy: set keymap
<adam8157> void1: 呃, 辅助的, 行了吧
<adam8157> roylez: - -!
<xiangfu> <XwinX> clone 到本地。
<cfy> adam8157: 没效果的。
<adam8157> cfy: 那就不知道了, 用vi, 不用qwerty键盘就是自虐
<xiangfu> XwinX, commit NOT push :)
<cfy> adam8157: 也是。我还是emacs好了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: google去吧
<cfy> adam8157: 算了。emacs
<iGnome> roylez:  adam8157说你是自虐。出来挑战他。
<adam8157> roylez: 你不是qwerty键盘?
 * tusooa use emacs
<roylez> adam8157: 是...
<iGnome> tusooa: momo 回来吧。
<iGnome> roylez: oops
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e不懂中文啊
<tusooa> MemoServ?
<iGnome> 不承认了？
<iGnome> adam8157: 乖。你不知道历史的哦。
<iGnome> tusooa: 那是memo
 * adam8157 那就是健忘神
<iGnome> adam8157: 自己去看log。别胡说。
<tusooa> iGnome: *** You are no longer marked as being away #这？
<iGnome> tusooa: ... 说要你回家。别emacs
<tusooa> iGnome: .
<tusooa> 不好。其实吾从来没好好配置过vim..soga,,,
<tusooa>  :em04
<iGnome> ɐoosnʇ oɯoɯ
<iGnome> zǝȷʎoɹ oɯoɯ
 * ScarletWolf 以后就把pidgin当飞信用了
<iGirl> iGnome: 今天发骚啊,非礼主席lol
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, cool: http://www.openclipart.org/collections
<^k^> ⇪ title: Collections - OpenClipArt
<iGnome> iGirl: 丫丫的。敢乱说。把你开除出i系列。
<moriramar> void1: 那現在使用上更多的人是願意使用MinGW還是CYGWin？
<adam8157> .
<moriramar> roylez: 蛋蛋的是什麼意思？
<iGirl> iGnome: 好怕哦
<iGnome> adam8157: 有人挑逗你的绰号。
<adam8157> iGnome: 我木有绰号
<cfy> adam8157: a[27][51];可以用memset(a,0,27*51*sizeof(int))来弄么
<iGnome> 自认没有，那就好。
<cfy> 出售iperl
<adam8157> cfy: 已经分配好了?
<iGnome> cfy: nnnnd
<iGirl> cfy: 是哦,这个ee竟然没有用过
<iGnome> 填充0干嘛。
<cfy> adam8157: 就是清零，比赛用。就是这样用合法不？不用考虑代码规范
<iGnome> 最无聊的就是填充
<adam8157> cfy: 二维的尽量不要这么用, 例如你这个, 里头肯定有padding
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，是的
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<moriramar> 最近網絡會發生各種神奇的事情，比如tudou.com可以上，可是點一個仍然在www.tudou.com域名下的網頁要花很長時間去連接，而ping則很快。
<moriramar> 這都什麼情况……
<iGirl> moriramar: dns的问题?
<iGirl> 我也经常见
<cfy> adam8157: 那我自己a[27*51],然后在弄，还是原来的，然后用循环memset?
<adam8157> cfy: 会有对齐产生的padding, 所以二维的分配和清零都不要用这种方式
<lemonhall> dungeon_archl: ？？？？
<lemonhall> dungeon_archl: 你是谁啊？
<cfy> adam8157: 是直接写死的int a[27][50]
<cfy> adam8157: 那能循环27,每次memset 50个int么？
<adam8157> cfy: int的啊, int的就可以直接memset了
<adam8157> cfy: 但是尽量不要这么用哦
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，而且，int a[27][51].然后a[i][j]==a[i*51+j]么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我是比赛用
<cfy> adam8157: 不是实际代码，实际代码怎么做？两层循环？
<iGnome> 比赛都是搞无聊的事情。 adam8157都说那么多了。
<adam8157> cfy: 我都很少用到二维的...
<cfy> adam8157: ....那一维的自己模拟下？
<cfy> adam8157: int a[27*51]?然后memset?
<adam8157> cfy: 比赛在这上面根本不会有变化, 编译器都帮你优化了吧
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 最容易出错的就是手动填充
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：8月30日(5/5)：1999年，东帝汶在联合国主持下就独立问题举行全民公投，78.5%的人选择从印度尼西亚独立出去。
<cfy> adam8157: 比赛的时候，优化貌似都是不开的
<cfy> tusooa: .
<adam8157> cfy: 要是我就直接a = { {0,0,0,0...} }这种 哈哈
<cfy> adam8157: 不是。比赛啊。。。每次处理时都要清零。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 才懒得自己算, 自己算怕错, 而且二维的还可能会被对齐什么的干扰, 虽然int的不会有问题
<cfy> adam8157: 那就是一维，然后自己模拟好是吧
<cfy> adam8157: int a[27*51],以后就a[i*51+j]
<adam8157> cfy: 没听懂你的意思, 我基本不用二维数组, 都是指针数组再分配
<larry___> 用wine 模拟龙之谷失败, 郁闷
<cfy> adam8157: 就是自己算行的数量啊
<cfy> adam8157: 自己一维模拟二维
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 明白了, 也可以, 省不少事儿
<dungeon_archl> lemonhall: im archl
<larry___> 有人用wine模模拟成功过 龙之谷 没?
<cfy> adam8157: 我以前就这么搞，因为传给函数，我觉得二维太麻烦了。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 那我就一维了，一维的话memset是安全的吧，int的
<adam8157> cfy: 我写了两年c, 基本不用二维
<ScarletWolf> 龙之谷。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> cfy: int的都安全
<adam8157> iGnome: 竞赛确实无聊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。。
 * iGnome 最多使用3层指针。
<larry___> ScarletWolf: 你玩不?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu U盘启动盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343527 请问一下各位高手，用ubuntu11.04自带的usb creater制作的启动盘是什么格式的？是usb hdd还是usb zip还是其它的什么格式，我的电脑支持U盘启动，但是有几种固定的格式如usb hdd,usb zip,usb cdrom,floggy等一些格式，如果用usb creater制作了启动盘那怎么设置启动 ...
<adam8157> iGnome: 很少会3层...
<iGnome> 比赛把好好的一个 cfy 搞得变笨了。 adam8157 可怜的教育体制。
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: Are you the one from US?
<ScarletWolf> larry___: 那样的动作游戏，就算模拟成功，电脑也运行不起来。。。
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 我不是 ：）
<cfy> iGnome: ....哪里变笨了。。。。。
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 但是我知道 rejon :)
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: OK.
<iGnome> adam8157: 中断向量表嘛。你想想。
<iGnome> cfy: 人没笨。思维笨了。
<larry___> ScarletWolf: 嘿嘿~ 只能到输帐号的画面就死了
<cfy> iGnome: .....,你说我该咋办，要‘二维数组’
<iGnome> 我没主意。不熟悉比赛。
<cfy> iGnome: ...我在说二维数组呢。。。。条件是合法，不用考虑代码规范啥的
<iGnome> 只看到你填充。没看出你比赛的目的，是要干嘛嘛。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iGnome: 没啥，随便问问。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 比赛的目的是。拿奖。。。。
<iGnome> 然后做导师的女婿？
<cfy> iGnome: ......
<iGnome> perl是实用主义的，难怪 cfy脱离了。回来吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 厄。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> iGnome: 出售iperl
<iGnome> 又来
<cfy> iGnome: common lisp也实用
<cfy> tusooa: meow
<iGnome> 无数道路，达到目的。还有啥语言是这样的？
<tusooa> cfy: bow-wow
<cfy> iGnome: common lisp
<iGnome> @@2个基牛。。
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: perl和ruby？
<xiangfu> cfy, 把 你的二维数组和一个一维数组放到一个union 里。
<iGnome> 不rubbish
<iGnome> 空格当语法的，不要的。
<xiangfu> cfy,  一维数组大一点。 ：） memset 这个一维的。
<adam8157> xiangfu: nice
<cfy> xiangfu: 然后，用一维模拟出个2维么？
<iGnome> xiangfu: 那还不如直接填一维的。
<cfy> xiangfu: 这么复杂？
<xiangfu> cfy, 你想要什么效果？ for{ for{}} 有什么不好？
<iGnome> 然后指针去做一个二维
<cfy> xiangfu: 我想要效率和合法。是比赛。
<xiangfu> iGnome,我不知道他要干什么啊!
<cfy> xiangfu: 只要合法，效率最好即可。
<iGnome> 要效率，找指针。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: ...着不一样的么。。。a[i],*(a+i)
<iGnome> xiangfu: 我也不清楚他要干嘛。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: faint
<jyfl987> 要效率可不是光指针
<iGnome> 在语法层面上，指针就是效率
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 记得数组靠offset即时计算地址对吧？
<iGnome> 数组慢了。
<jyfl987> 但是实际上硬件是有cache的嘛
<adam8157> cfy: 你要比赛的话, 先看过<深入理解计算机系统2> 怎么快就晓得了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那本书还有2？
<iGnome> 要理解如何快，就要看汇编。看C的反编译结果。
<adam8157> cfy: 那本书从c出发, 然后把c汇编, 细节相当爽
<cfy> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/深入理解计算机系统-布莱恩特/dp/B004BJ18KM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314674858&sr=8-1
<^k^> ⇪ title: 卓越亚马逊:网上购物:图书，手机，数码，家电，化妆品，钟表，首饰等在线销售
<adam8157> jyfl987: 2出了好久了, 我买了一本
<larry___> exit
<iGnome> 又一个书虫子。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGnome: 我看的书不多
<cfy> adam8157: 这本么？我去学校买下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有电子版么
<adam8157> cfy: http://book.360buy.com/10360906.html
<iGnome> cfy: 。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《深入理解计算机系统（原书第2版）》（（美）布莱恩特，奥哈拉伦）【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 是再版阿 我以为是 第2卷
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电子版啊, 第一版只有draft的电子版和扫描版, 第二版应该没有
<cfy> adam8157: amazon.cn便宜1角。。。而且我没京东的账户
<iGnome> 这些道理，其实不要看书。看C的反编译结果。看结构流程的结果
<ScarletWolf> 那本书英文版好像比翻译过得中文版还贵。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 正常的
<moriramar> 深入理解计算机系统 是教組合語言的嗎？
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 因为原版书，外国人可以看啊。
<adam8157> iGnome: 那本书就是这样讲的, 自己看还是要困难些
 * adam8157 想把手头的几本书都换到影印版...
<cfy> adam8157: +1
<ScarletWolf> cfy: :)没准是因为翻译人员把这本书糟蹋了，所以更便宜了
<iGnome> 没看过书的。我咋也想得到。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 不是的。书到中国来卖，本来就便宜嘛
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 都是盗版引起的吧。
 * adam8157 特么的, apue2中文版竟然有机器翻译的痕迹!!! 我特么再也不相信翻译了
<cfy> ScarletWolf: $100的成￥100了。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 还好的。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 第2版的跟第1版有什么不同？ 是不是y86升级了
<cfy> adam8157: iGnome: perl hack啥的一本书。那翻译，看了。。。。就是机器翻译啊。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没看过第一版...直接看的第二版, 相当爽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那等你看完了 借我看看
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: feel free to do so
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你又第一版?
<cfy> jyfl987: 图书馆没的借？
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 嗯?
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: free to get any tools to use.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有第一版的电子版
<GNUdog> adam8157, 买书的话，一起哇
<jyfl987> cfy: 我去哪里找图书馆？
<GNUdog> 前提是影印的
<cfy> jyfl987: 北京图书馆啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我只有一本编程珠玑2是影印的 你要买啥书
<GNUdog> 国图是王道
<iGnome> cfy: 去年，记得去书店，差点买了一个原版的perl。准备充门面的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 北京很大的 哥哥
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 国图不是改造 最近不外借书么
<GNUdog> adam8157, 挺多的，关键影印很多时候都没有
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 可以去看啊
<cfy> iGnome: 你上次来，我可以送你本perl最佳实践，影印版嘛
<cfy> jyfl987: so?
<iGnome> 发现家里没地方好好放书。就算了。
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这耳机还可以哦, 99的价位这音质可以了
<moriramar> iGnome: 現在圖書翻譯都怎麼做的？先讓機器翻再人工校對嗎？
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 这倒是可以 等我有空了再说吧 我得把我那个arm本的电池给换了 然后就可以去图书馆一天了
<GNUdog> 耳机无爱，现在我在准备搞耳塞
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 有电源的
<lemonhall> 很久没来。。。这类依旧基情不减
<lemonhall> 很久没来。。。这里依旧基情不减
<iGnome> moriramar: 可以不校对的。你没见商店名都是 translate server error。
<adam8157> GNUdog: wangcong又去逗caiqian了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 看到了
<moriramar> iGnome: 這也行……
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我有个20+大洋的耳塞
<iGnome> moriramar: 居委会搞的商店招牌，就这水平嘛。
<GNUdog> 20...
<iGnome> 2.5一个的耳塞吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 想买个mp3, 除开ipod, 有推荐么
<iGnome> 要不，就是250一个的。贵的
<iGnome> adam8157: 易读宝
<GNUdog> adam8157, iriver 的
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那网络有么
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 有
 * adam8157 准备开始zao了
<iGnome> mp3带网络的啊。高级
<adam8157> iGnome: 说的国图网络
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e不懂中文
<iGnome> 这啥
<GNUdog> iGnome, iPod touch 的确带网络
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那不错 有机会去看看
<iGnome> 他不是不要ipod
<adam8157> iGnome: 国家图书馆, 他们在说
<GNUdog> adam8157, http://blug.chinalug.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=589:-updated-august-chuanr-night-post-office-place&catid=11:upcoming-events&Itemid=14
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - August 30th, 2011 first chuanr night!
<iGnome> 上面没看出说这个啊
<adam8157> iriver 貌似没有大容量的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 这个很赞，一起？
<adam8157> GNUdog: chuanr是啥
<GNUdog> 烤串
<GNUdog> 要容量，还是 iPod Classic
<iGnome> 吃喝会？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去! 串儿啊
<adam8157> 竟然是拼音
<adam8157> GNUdog: ipod啥的不排斥, 就是ituns啥的麻烦
<GNUdog> adam8157, easy
<moriramar> 南京的LUG這有誰去了嗎？
<moriramar> 我受不了了，Plymouth不是Fedora那些人搞的嗎？Gnome都上3了，這貨GTK+3都不支持嗎？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 救火啊，大侠们。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343531 本人刚买了一天组装电脑，主板是华硕P8H67，有两个1T的希捷硬盘，我想在上面安装ubuntu11.04服务器版本，因为是服务器，所以首先就在主板的bios配置了raid1。然后在用ubuntu11.04服务器版本的光盘安装系统，在安装过程中，一切都很正常（最起码没有 ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 突然之间显卡，网卡等驱动都出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343534 突然之间重启后发现只能进入低分辨率的界面，而且网络也显示 no network devices available 不管怎么弄都连不上网络 声卡好像也出现了问题 而这些在之前 都是一切正常的，不知道怎么突然就这样了，好苦恼啊~ 我才开始用Ubuntu ...
<adam8157_afk> GNUdog: 晚上那个在三里屯啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不在啊
<GNUdog> 工体
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> adam8157: 老改啥nick
<adam8157> tusooa: 表明我afk和回来呗
<tusooa> <--- Dict.cn --->
<tusooa> afk
<tusooa> n. 暂时离开
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> tusooa: away from keyboard
<tusooa> .
 * adam8157 mutt 能处理calendar么
<tusooa> Use-Gnus
<adam8157> GNUdog: 收到邮件让你去nho么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我只去第三天，就是在 nay 的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦 头两天在财富, 第三天在Raycom
<tusooa> echo *
<adam8157> tusooa: 星号是啥
<tusooa> glob
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<adam8157> ...
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/forum-%E5%BF%AB%E9%80%9F%E5%9B%9E%E5%A4%8D.perl
<tusooa> ^k^:
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<tusooa> .
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没
<adam8157> roylez: 买了个耳机, 挺不错
<roylez> adam8157: 新蛋买的？
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候你不叫这个就是好事儿..
<adam8157> roylez: 去. 京东的
<adam8157> roylez: 今天早上去接happyaron了
<funnycartman> 問大家個matlab的問題 syms x; f=1/x;int(f) 求積分為什麼結果出來是log(x)而不是log(abs(x)) ? 謝謝
<adam8157> roylez: 一编织袋的书...T_T
<roylez> 读书的是民工啊
<adam8157> roylez: 他复习么
<roylez> 编制袋装书
<roylez> 复习啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 他给我发短信就说他俩编织袋, 然后他坐在编织袋上...
<cfy> tusooa: .
<GNUdog> 编织袋
<GNUdog> 亮了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯嗯 俩编织袋, 还给我说是"农民工常用的那种" 等会儿可以给你看短信, 巨搞
<GNUdog> adam8157, 好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说的是 cucci出的那款？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 农民工常用的那种...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要那东西干嘛？ 装硬盘？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 早上去接happyaron, 他的行李
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 学生和农民工不都是差不多的
<MeaCulpa> LV 还是Gucci?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lv
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在的潮流是原生态, 你们不懂
<MeaCulpa> 编织袋有毛原生态...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以要亚麻布才行阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，麻袋啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 转发给你了 我当时觉得巨搞
<GNUdog> adam8157, 刷机ing
<adam8157> GNUdog: android用户三大好
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 挂了吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<euroford> 连不上去
<jie_temp> adam8157: happyaron去什么学校我都不知道哦。能说么？
<adam8157> euroford: 你看到了 ^k^都连的上
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/ 也不行了
<euroford> adam8157: 小K是记在数据库中了吧
<ghosTM55> 现在有什么不错的手机推荐么...
<adam8157> euroford: 我上的去
<euroford> adam8157: 多谢
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 在等nexus prime
<ghosTM55> adam8157: prime是不是4.0?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 据说是
<jie_temp> 我也想要4寸啊。。。
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 大概什么时候上?
<jie_temp> 3.5"太小了。
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 据说10月
<adam8157> jie_temp: 我不喜欢屏特大的, 没法放口袋里
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 好的，谢谢
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你口袋太小哦
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 前辈客气了
<adam8157> jie_temp: 腿粗
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 你不是比adam8157小么。。。
<jie_temp> 我记得你很小很小的。。。
<ghosTM55> jie_temp: ???
<adam8157> jie_temp: 不过他在我之前出道 哇哈哈
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我应该不是前辈...
 * ghosTM55 大囧
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 你81年的?
<adam8157> ghosTM55: no 86
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 哦，哈哈
<adam8157> ghosTM55: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
 * adam8157 这个nick需要经常和别人解释, 失败...
<ghosTM55> hehe
<ghosTM55> 我的id很多人也好奇，我还专门写了篇文章说明了一下
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥哦, 这地址 http://people.redhat.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: people.redhat.com
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 求解释
<GNUdog> adam8157, so?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥都没有里头
<GNUdog> adam8157, personal public_html dir
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。你就比我大一点
<adam8157> jie_temp: 啊? 白叫姐了...你比我还小哦
<ghosTM55> jie_temp: 那你也没比我大多少...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 。。。都是你们乱叫的。尽管我不算小了。
<adam8157> jie_temp: Evanescence这娃哪里去了
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 恩。知道你一些一点。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 研究星星去了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 啊, 你那么小哦...小盆宇. momo
<ghosTM55> jie_temp: 你是女生?
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 你猜？
<ghosTM55> jie_temp: 应该是男的
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 对了
<ghosTM55> jie_temp: 不会有什么女生用irc的
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 你要被批
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 事实上, 有
<jie_temp> ghosTM55: 我见过4个
<XwinX> adam8157: who?
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我知道有，但是很少
<adam8157> XwinX: 譬如destine和maya
<XwinX> adam8157: 不认识
<adam8157> XwinX: destine是op
 * ghosTM55 忙去了
<XwinX> adam8157: 哦, 但还是不认识
<jie_temp> XwinX: 那个家伙好久不说话了
<adam8157> jie_temp: 发现Evanescence也超折腾啊
<jie_temp> adam8157: 对啊。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 好事啊人生这么短暂，每天一个新花样不好吗。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你怎么记住 Evanescence 这个号的——即使是个词，另外这个号废弃了
<adam8157> jie_temp: 他在github上fo我, 从配置文件里看到的, 现在叫啥
<jie_temp> adam8157: 占星术
<adam8157> jie_temp: ?
<moriramar> Evanescence 是什麼意思？
<moriramar> 哦，是個樂團的名字……
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哈哈哈，2人，report 又拼错了吧
<GNUdog> 让你 copy & paste
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【在线等】关于iptables做NAT的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343543 现有一台内网服务器，单网卡，eth0的IP配置为192.168.1.170/24，在上边配置了PPTP VPN服务器，并在ADSL路由器上做了DDNS，将1723端口映射到了该服务器上。在PPTP的配置文件中，设定了VPN服务器的虚拟IP地址为10.10.10.1，虚拟地址池为10.10.10.1 ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 上次我也错了?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我去啊!!! 我所有的都是错的...
<GNUdog> 2到家了（摇头无奈
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啊!!!!!!
 * GNUdog is away: Away From Keyboard
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我最早也是复制别人的啊!!!
<XwinX2> test
<XwinX> XwinX2: test
<^k^> XwinX2, ....  ㍦ 
<jie_temp> 哦，
<xiangfu> XwinX2, Please input your password
<XwinX> xiangfu: ...
<xiangfu> :)
<jerrySun> hello,向大家请教个问题：struct sockaddr_in 中 sin_zero 本身就已经是个指针了，为什么在用bzero(）时好多都写成bzero(&(my_add.sin_zero),8) ？
<jerrySun> unsigned char sin_zero[8]
<jerrySun> 有人能帮解释下吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上次你给的配静态ip的配置怎么写来着
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 获取指针的地址？
<jerrySun> bzero（）的第一个参数是指针
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 指针的地址当然也是指针
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 指向指针变量的指针
<jerrySun> i know
<jerrySun> 但是bzero() 这里的意思是给定一个指针，将后面n个bytes抹为\0
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 那就是把指针变量sin_zero置为全0
<jerrySun> 这样的话应该是bzero(my_addr.sin_zero,8)就可以了啊，为什么好多都是写成bzero(&(my_addr.sin_zero),8)呢
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 照你的意思看，bzero这个函数应该是获取需要置零变量的指针，然后将变量置0吧
<jerrySun> ScarletWolf: 有没有看过linux网络编程？
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 木有，不过这个sockaddr_in跟win下倒是挺像
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: C语言的话，要把一个变量置零，只能通过指针了
<jerrySun> ScarletWolf: 应该没什么区别
<cfy> adam8157: int cmpint(const void *p1,const void *p2){return *(int *)p1>*(int *)p2;}
<cfy>  
<cfy> adam8157: 这样为啥不正确呢？用
<cfy> adam8157: 这样为啥不正确呢？用>不行么？一定要用-?
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: C++又多了一种引用的方法
<cfy> adam8157: 我只想排序下数字，为啥不能用>来比较呢？
<XwinX> cfy: 可能 0 表示相等, 负数表示小于, 正数表示大于吧
<cfy> XwinX: 哦，我知道了。a小于b的时候，a>b为0，所以不行
<cfy> XwinX: 明白了:D
<jerrySun> ScarletWolf:嗯，不过将unsigned char sin_zero[8] 置0的话应该用bzero(sin_zero,0)就可以了吧，我不明白的时为什么网上那写成bzero(&(sin_zero),8）
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: 数组名就是一个指针
<XwinX> jerrySun: 如果是数组的话, 对数组名取地址, 得到的是他本身
<XwinX> &sin_zero == sin_zero
<jerrySun> XwinX: 哦，就是说加入&基本属于多此一举吧？
<XwinX> jerrySun: 嗯
<XwinX> jerrySun: 如果是普通指针, &p != p
<XwinX> jerrySun: 数组名特殊
<jerrySun> XwinX: 嗯
<jerrySun> XwinX: 学习了，呵呵，谢谢
<XwinX> jerrySun: 不客气
<jerrySun> ScarletWolf: 谢谢
<ScarletWolf> jerrySun: np
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15
<roylez> .
<Sonny>  
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/network
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这年头，git push要写进循环
<MeaCulpa> roylez: github...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 因为容易出错？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还可以写 dns的阿 额 以前不晓得 nnd
<liemehoc> 有没有人研究过fs2you
<liemehoc> base64 -d现在不行了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: out
<jie_temp> 以往手机当作 手电筒 照亮都是用摄像头的LED灯，现在。。。Nokia N9使用主屏幕。。。
<iGnome> 这2个家伙，又出去了。天天鬼鬼祟祟的。
<iGnome> jie_temp: 摄像头的灯，很好
<jie_temp> iGnome: 恩。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jie_temp> iGnome: 晚上装鬼吓唬孩子
<iGnome> jie_temp: ? 你？
<jie_temp> iGnome: 你没干过？
<iGnome> 干嘛吓唬孩子。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 好玩啊。
<iGnome> 用啥，用手机吓唬？
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。在漆黑的夜里，拿手机放在脸下面。
<iGnome> 还是吓唬那些袋鼠国的孩子？
<jie_temp> iGnome: 当然是亲人的孩子。。。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。你可以吓吓崽崽
<iGnome> 手机照自己的脸？晕
<iGnome> 这无趣的。不搞
<jie_temp> iGnome: :)
<root_> xchar 查看用户列表 在哪的？
<jie_temp> iGnome: 照镜子也可
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 问一个问题，松岛枫有没有无码片？
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 没在？
<jerrySun> XwinX: 在吗？
<jie_temp> 懒惰了
<jie_temp> 怠惰了
<iGnome> 湖北身中多刀死于办公室官员被认定自杀
<iGnome> 看来有武士道的精神的官员
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 是啊，戳自己那么多刀
<jyfl987> jie_temp: 掏出jj来吓唬孩子
<Evanescence> 为什么有的频道是unregisted的啊？
<jie_temp> jyfl987: 她不害怕
<jyfl987> jie_temp: 怎么会 这么小的她不怕么？
<root_> 问个问题，xchar 在哪看用户列表？
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 又踩到你尾巴了 额
<jie_temp> jyfl987: 。。。你去给女孩子露看看，看她们是愤怒还是害怕，还是踢你
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没我事儿
<jyfl987> jie_temp: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: hoho别不承认
 * Jakalala 我觉得松岛枫好看的
<jie_temp> Jakalala: 美女满天下啊。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 不下班？
<Jakalala> jie_temp: 可是肯脱光让你看的，不多呀！
<adam8157> jie_temp: 这才几点哦, 又不是袋鼠国
<adam8157> jrrp
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。。。
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你怎么不调戏小^k^?
<adam8157> Jakalala: 因为那个机器人语无伦次,...
<Jakalala> ^k^:  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-08-30 15:52:28 +0800
<tusooa> ● date
<tusooa> 2011年 08月 30日 星期二 15:52:16 CST
<ScarletWolf> !rppk ^k^
<tusooa> .
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
<tusooa> 看来时间不准了
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<tusooa> !rppk scar
<ScarletWolf> 。。。看来这个命令永久性失效了
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 7，差一点就打中了S carletWolf，S carletWolf开始反击！
<Oicebot> S carletWolf掷出了 20，端起AK就把tusooa突突突了，tusooa 损失了 123 点经验值！
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> 哦，对^k^不管用么。。。
<Jakalala> Jrrp
<Evanescence> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 16.42% (Lv4)
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> !rppk tusooa
<Jakalala> ...
<ScarletWolf> rppk tusooa
<ScarletWolf> ？？？只有我这里失灵了？
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk scar
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 5，瞄准的是S carletWolf，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，S carletWolf开始反击！
<Oicebot> S carletWolf掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 120 点经验值！
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> !rppk tusooa
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: it's off
<ScarletWolf> 奇怪。。。
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: .oicebot on
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 16.42% (Lv4)
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> .oicebot shoot ScarletWolf
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ScarletWolf 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot shoot tusooa
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: 都+q了，你还想干啥
<ScarletWolf> +q是什么？
<Jakalala> Quiet
<Jakalala> .oicebot kiss tusooa
 * Oicebot 飞扑 tusooa ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Jakalala> .oicebot off
<tusooa> .
<ScarletWolf> 算了，不弄了。。。
<tusooa> .oicebot hug ScarletWolf
<tusooa> .oicebot shoot ScarletWolf
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 ScarletWolf ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ScarletWolf 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Jakalala> 137
<JerrySun> jj
<Jakalala> 1
<tusooa> echo 8
<tusooa> echo *
<Jakalala> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 Jakalala 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<Jakalala> 2
<Jakalala> ...
<jyfl987> Oicebot: 为何不扭臀
<jyfl987> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 jyfl987 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 57.24% (Lv12)
<Jakalala> !4w
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Oicebot> jyfl987 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Jakalala> ...
<jyfl987> 一起来 让k把他搞出去
<ScarletWolf> !4w
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Jakalala> ...
<jyfl987> !4w
<jyfl987> !4w
<jyfl987> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Jakalala> ...
<jyfl987> 你瞧 要搞机器人挺容易的
<ScarletWolf> 成功的把机器人坑了。。。
<ScarletWolf> 那么，这机器人什么时候才会重新加入呢？
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 你有本事把小^k^搞出去？
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 这个需要大量id
<mofaph> 大家好。我想学习关于计算机字体的知识，比如说什么是衬线字体，什么是sansf，什么是 sans-serif 等等这些东西，我应该看什么资料。在发问之前，我已经google过相关的关键词，如“计算机字体”，“字体设计”，但是我都没有找到我想看的
<ScarletWolf> mofaph: 维基百科
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 大家一起发多行 引诱小k来ban你 并且出一条提示 如果人足够多 可以导致小k在一段时间里大量说话 被freenode当作flood
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 你建领一支bot大军搞调它
<jyfl987> 干嘛要搞他
<jyfl987> 要折磨人 手段多了呢
<microcai> jyfl987: 你被解 ban 啦! 恭喜
<jyfl987> microcai: 这都是自动的
<microcai> !4w
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
<jyfl987> hoho bot都被kick了
<jyfl987> microcai: 我们可以搞一群bot 轮流说话 额
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 强烈支持
<microcai> ^k^: 你好
<microcai> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Jakalala 坏人
 * microcai 貌似没有别的 bot 管理 ^k^ 啊
<mofaph> ScarletWolf: 谢谢，我现在在看了
<ScarletWolf> 。。。坏人
<Jakalala> 为什么？
<^k^> microcai, 你好。  ㍨ 
<jyfl987> microcai: 看见 ChanServ了么
<MeaCulpa> ^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^^k^
<microcai> jyfl987:  ChanServ 只是个代理
<JerrySun> 各位闲的蛋疼的哥们，帮我看一段代码可以吗?http://code.bulix.org/16q3et-80490 联服务端的时候老是被拒.我用telnet联的时候可以联上。服务端的功能就是接受连接，然后读取，输出到标准输出。
<ChanSvr> microcai: 但是总归也是个bot
<ChanSvr> 以前那个机器人 可以回复帖子的 怎么没了
<Jakalala> microcai: 为什么它说我坏人？
<ChanSvr> ^k^: x
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有个挡板, 打开就能看到设置的旋钮
<^k^> ChanSvr, 我们仍在谈论你最喜欢的颜色吗？  ㍨ 
<ChanSvr> ^k^: hahahaha
<ChanSvr> ^k^: 南京市长江大桥欢迎您
<microcai> ChanSvr:  js js
<^k^> ChanSvr, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 你是萝莉控
<guzh> 有人在linux上用ipod touch的吗？
<guzh> 前一阶段手贱，加了ppa:pmcenery/ppa这个源，又dist-upgrade了一下，现在只显示照片了，怎么办？
<guzh> Ubuntu：10.04.3
<ScarletWolf> 没反应。。。
<^k^> ScarletWolf, 感谢您告诉我的，我萝莉控。  ㍨ 
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> 他承认了。。。
<Jakalala> ^k^: 你是坏人？
<^k^> Jakalala, 也许你可以做的更好？  ㍨ 
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Jakalala> ^k^: openvms
<^k^> Jakalala, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍨ 
<ScarletWolf> 湿人啊。。。
<Jakalala> ^k^:  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-08-30 16:24:58 +0800
<adam8157> microcai: 你又出现了
<Jakalala> The bot is dead on #english
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<atcho> 有人干机械行业的吗
<adam8157> microcai: 你又出来吹水了
<microcai> adam8157: 工作完成了, 无聊啊
<adam8157> microcai: 哟~
<microcai> adam8157:  看这个http://www.gnupg.org/howtos/card-howto/en/smartcard-howto-single.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to use the Fellowship Smartcard
<adam8157> microcai: 没必要吧
<microcai> adam8157: 有必要
<adam8157> microcai: 你会经常用GPG?
<xiangfu> JerrySun, Hi. you don't have such line: peer_addr.sin_port = htons(port);
<adam8157> microcai: 那些经常sign的人都没用这个...
<snoop_fy> python操作sqlite，中文咋办?。。
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
<xiangfu> JerrySun, here is the patch: http://code.bulix.org/25r66x-80491
<JerrySun> xiangfu: 晕，真是，一处理错误就把正事忘了
<microcai> adam8157: 我现在用着公司的电脑
<xiangfu> Jakalala, BTW: your code style is suck. :D
<microcai> adam8157: 必须防备
<adam8157> microcai: 所以不敢放私钥?
<microcai> adam8157: 所以基本上文件都得用 gpg 加密
<microcai> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> microcai: 疼不?
<microcai> adam8157: 私钥也不敢放
<adam8157> microcai: 私钥也是有密码的嘛
<microcai> adam8157: sina 出卖员工有前科的
<xiangfu> JerrySun, from the code style. you are under Windows :D
<JerrySun> xiangfu: 郁闷了一天了
<JerrySun> xiangfu: in fact ,you are wrong
<xiangfu> :D
<adam8157> microcai: 公司电脑都是工作的东西和音乐, 不用加密. 私钥有32位的密码, 也无所谓
<iIlL0oO> snoop_fy: 用iconv
<JerrySun> xiangfu: programming on windows is terrible
<microcai> adam8157:   私钥带来带去也麻烦
<microcai> adam8157: 还有, 为了方便, 我的 ssh 私钥都是没设密码的
<adam8157> microcai: 我ssh和gpg私钥都是32位密码...
<Jakalala> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 30 日 星期二 16:35:17
<microcai> adam8157: 私钥带来的去不麻烦么?
<^k^> Jakalala, 25。  ㍨ 
<JerrySun> xiangfu: Thanks a lot! I can go on!
<adam8157> microcai: 不麻烦, 加密放在一个压缩包里, 然后扔到dropbox里
<microcai> adam8157:  dropbox 在公司访问起来就是个问题
<microcai> adam8157: 你在外企还好, 自动翻墙
<adam8157> microcai: 有啥问题, 没问题的 dropbox不用翻墙
<microcai> adam8157: 偶可是在邪恶的 sina
<microcai> adam8157: 我现在 dropbox 无法访问
<microcai> adam8157: 告诉我 hosts ...
<adam8157> microcai: dropbox不用翻, 用https...
<microcai> adam8157: no
<adam8157> microcai: 你个奥特曼
<microcai> adam8157: 访问不了
<microcai> adam8157:  早试过了
<adam8157> microcai: https和客户端都不用翻
<microcai> adam8157: 试过了
<adam8157> microcai: sina-wall?
<microcai> adam8157:  yep
<adam8157> microcai: evil
<microcai> adam8157: 8484
<microcai> adam8157: 9494
<microcai> adam8157: 让你头来挖我把
<adam8157> microcai: 问问, 有bonus就推你 哈哈
<JerrySun> xiangfu: 多谢！
<GNUdog> adam8157, 这铃声，爆了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我这儿听歌呢, 都听到他那铃声了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 难道办公室要刮起京剧风了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我小学的时候还学过, 后来变声了, 废了
<whsailing> 呵呵
<tusooa> bow-wow
<maya1> 谁这么牛b
<maya1> 调戏机器人啊
<ScarletWolf> maya1: ...
<ScarletWolf> 04:01:42 PM - jyfl987: !4w
<ScarletWolf> 04:01:44 PM - Oicebot: 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何更改apt-get的默认缓存目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343559 就是这个: Code: /var/cache/apt 想把它改到其他地方去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo_songwei — 2011-08-30 16:44
<whsailing> warzone２１００玩不了，怎么办
<adam8157> maya1: - -
<maya2> adam8157: 亚当叔乃好~~~~
<maya2> 各种掉线啊、、、、、
<adam8157> maya2: - -
 * adam8157 好困
<ScarletWolf> maya2。。。
<maya2> 哎。。
<maya2> 趴会
<yangjia> 请教一下大家，cp一个目录的时候，文件是按照怎样的顺序复制过去的
<jie-test> 受不了windows，下了个deepin linux装装试试。
<jie-test> huahua倒是好久不见了
<adam8157> jie-test: 干嘛不用debian和ubuntu
<jie-test> adam8157: 懒惰。
<ScarletWolf> jie-test: 听说deepin自己弄了个 软件中心，有什么变化么？
<jie-test> adam8157: ubuntu那些都是新的，
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 还没装呢，做Usb Live中。
<yangjia> 请教一下大家，cp一个目录的时候，文件是按照怎样的顺序复制过去的
<MeaCulpa> yangjia: 我猜cp不管顺序吧，看文件系统
<jie-test> MeaCulpa: 是文件系统顺序？
<MeaCulpa> jie-test: hmm, ext系列的都是有序的
<jie-test> MeaCulpa: 据说linux最好留下 30% 以上空间才能发挥最大性能切不用整理硬盘碎片？
<jie-test> MeaCulpa: 我一直这么认为的，所以一般留下 50%空间不用。
<yangjia> MeaCulpa: 有序，然后呢，文件根据什么顺序复制
<MeaCulpa> google dir_index
<MeaCulpa> jie-test: 不知...
<jie-test> yangjia: 根据储存在磁道的位置，
<jie-test> yangjia: 或者说相对位置
<yangjia> jie-test: 这个可以在什么地方查到依据吗
<jie-test> yangjia: 从储存角度看的。。。都是分散开储存的，这个听说过。
 * MeaCulpa man ls 可见 --archive 参数
<MeaCulpa> gnu ls 可以不用tar了再cp
<tusooa> ● ls --archive
<tusooa> ls：无法识别的选项“--archive”
<tusooa> 请尝试执行"ls --help"来获取更多信息。
<cfy> jie-test: 那是说reiserfs吧
 * MeaCulpa 说错了，man cp 可见 --archive
<jie-test> cfy: 不是吧。。。。
<cfy> maya2: .
<cfy> jie-test: linux那么多文件系统.也一概而论?
<maya2> 恩恩
<tusooa>        -a, --archive
<tusooa>               same as -dR --preserve=all
<cfy> maya2: 会noip不
<tusooa> -d     same as --no-dereference --preserve=links
<jie-test> cfy: 可能是吧，我一开始用linux就只用 reiserfs ，或许那时候查到的就是唯一的
<jie-test> cfy: 之后我就一点都没学习了
<maya2> cfy: 不会。。。
<tusooa>        -R, -r, --recursive
<tusooa>               copy directories recursively
<cfy> jie-test: 哦.reiserfs貌似是要留点空间...
<cfy> maya2: 好吧
<cfy> tusooa: .
<yangjia> jie-test: 困扰中。。
<jie-test> cfy: 但是整理空间那个肯定是对应ext的
<tusooa>        --preserve[=ATTR_LIST]
<tusooa>               preserve the specified attributes (default: mode,ownership,timestamps), if possible additional attributes: con‐
<tusooa>               text, links, xattr, all
<jie-test> cfy: 因为当时去查ext4新特性看到的。
<jie-test> cfy: 准备装Deepin Linux了，USB制作完成。
<jie-test> 回见了。
<tusooa> jie-test: Linux Deepin??
<cfy> 都什么....
<cfy> maya2: 文科理科?
<maya2> 理。。。
<cfy> maya2: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=2086
<^k^> ⇪ title: Problem - 2086
<maya2> 这好像是第三遍了 哥哥。。。
<cfy> maya2: 帮我看下这个方程...
<maya2> 囧
<maya2> 太看得起我了。。。
<cfy> maya2: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 继续求那条短信
<maya2> 哪条哪条~
<adam8157> GNUdog: 已然清空....不是给你发了么
<maya2> cfy: 乃饶了我吧，，，
<GNUdog> adam8157, 刷机了
<GNUdog> 没看到
<adam8157> GNUdog: 习惯随时清空短信
<maya2> 有J情
<adam8157> maya2: - -
<GNUdog> adam8157, 2...
<maya2> 有谁推荐好剧情片木~
<maya2> 不要惊悚
<adam8157> maya2: 电影么?
<maya2> 恩恩
<adam8157> maya2: 命运规划局
<GNUdog> cfy, pass率这么高的题目
<maya2> 好地
<maya2> adam8157: 乃故意的么。。。
<adam8157> maya2: 怎么了?
<maya2> 俺说不要惊悚  乃给俺来个惊悚的。。。
<cfy> GNUdog: 可是我觉得Ai难解
<adam8157> maya2: 这个绝对不惊悚啊
<maya2> 主演: 马特·达蒙  / 艾米莉·布朗特  / Florence Kastriner  / Phyllis MacBryde  / Natalie Carter  / Chuck Scarborough类型:科幻/惊悚/爱情
<maya2> 乃骗淫
<adam8157> maya2: 我也看不了惊悚的, 这个我完全无障碍
<tusooa> echo *
<maya2> 哈哈
<adam8157> maya2: 和summer的500天
<maya2> adam8157: 木有在线的 还要下载呢
<adam8157> maya2: 爱情与灵药(这个可能不适合小孩子)
<maya2> 。。。。
<maya2> 那俺不看
<maya2> 哈哈
<maya2> adam8157: 有木有能直接在线看的。。。
<adam8157> maya2: 不知道哦...
<maya2> 。。。
<maya2> 那就老一点。。。
<maya2> 和summer的500天  剧情好狗血，。。。
<adam8157> maya2: 看过?
<maya2> 在豆瓣
<XwinX> JerrySun:
<XwinX> JerrySun: 啥事?
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> maya2: 星际迷航系列
<maya2> cfy: 游戏？
<tusooa> only bird被功 夫 网了？？
<tusooa> http://blog.onlybird.com/%E5%85%8D%E8%B4%B9ssh%E4%BB%A3%E7%90%86
<^k^> ⇪ title: 免费SSH代理 | Onlybird
<adam8157> cfy: 星级迷航系列哪里有? 下也下不到看也看不到
<cfy> maya2: 电影
<cfy> adam8157: 找个win,开快播,然后搜索应该就有了
<maya2> 噢噢
<maya2> cfy: 谢谢乃
<cfy> adam8157: 我在2011上半年,全部看过了
<adam8157> cfy: 快播...有没有不是这个的
<cfy> adam8157: 我只有这个方式.如果你要的话,我去下,然后放到http上.
<cfy> 我也有收藏的打算
<adam8157> cfy: 快播还可以下?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯,2011上半年我还下过呢
<adam8157> cfy: 品质如何? 我也想收藏
<cfy> adam8157: 不是很好,不过我觉得还算清晰吧.
<adam8157> cfy: 晚上回去找找先
<cfy> adam8157: 我可以刻成光碟...然后...邮递..
<adam8157> cfy: 好少年
<maya2> 我也要~
<maya2> 俺找到电影啦
<adam8157> maya2: 娃娃看不懂的
<cfy> maya2: ...我还要下载呢
<maya2> 姜文导演的阳光灿烂的日子~
<maya2> 盲井有木有人看过
<adam8157> maya2: 姜文的电影看着累
<cfy> ...
<maya2> 囧
<cfy> maya2: 我有h电影...不过不适合你...
<cfy> lol
<tusooa> 233
<maya2> AV？
<cfy> yeah
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -av firefox
<tusooa> nnd
<adam8157> cfy: av邮过来
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode" 1,258 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 [2.68] 434 kB
<cfy> adam8157: 就 肉蒲团,还算清楚....
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" 50,371 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] www-client/firefox-3.6.20  USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="zh_CN -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk
<tusooa> -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_TW" 130 kB
<cfy> adam8157: 可是我没光驱....要找别的电脑....
 * adam8157 我去, 威海的机票忒贵
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 威海.....
<adam8157> cfy: 那不要了
<cfy> adam8157: .
<adam8157> cfy: 威海怎么了? cc maya2
<cfy> adam8157: 不知道.啥是威海?
<adam8157> cfy: 山东省威海市
<maya2> ？？？
<adam8157> cfy: 威海卫 听过没?
<maya2> cfy: 、、、、、
<palomino|working> maya2跟前几天的maya啥关系?
<cfy> adam8157: 哦...
<cfy> palomino|working: 升级版本...
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 升级了年龄?
<maya2> 。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 后面是个属性
<adam8157> 哈哈
<palomino|working> :o 了解了 , adam8157
<hoxily> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 30 日 星期二 17:43:05
<adam8157> jrrp
<tusooa> ls
 * adam8157 晕, 我表妹和男朋友分手了..
<tusooa> .
<maya2> 、、、
<palomino|working> 哦?正好我表弟和女朋友分手了 , adam8157
<maya2> 多大
<adam8157> maya2: 比我小一岁
<maya2> 噢噢
<maya2> 悲剧的
<tusooa> ``正好" 是不是3x的。
<tusooa> .
 * adam8157 晚上吃什么啊!!!
 * adam8157 嘉和 or 驴火
<tusooa> adam8157: 吃adam8157_afk :em04
<adam8157> tusooa: - -
<maya2> 。。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 去么？晚上
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 推荐一个看视频的网站——奇艺 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343565 大家喜欢看电视剧电影的可以看一下，我无意中发现的，也不知道论坛里有人提过没，看视频感觉不错，比较流畅也比较清晰 http://www.qiyi.com/?src=180bcf7c5905eb ... ac8f56a4f5 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2011-08-30 17:55
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你去么? 大概到几点?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 7 p.m
<adam8157> GNUdog: 几点完哦, 我看我回不回得去
<GNUdog> adam8157, 基本就是吃点东西，聊聊天，没有几点完这么一说的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 英语?
<GNUdog> 早走晚走，完全看人
<GNUdog> adam8157, 这个…看脸的，有国人就中文，没国人，就…
<adam8157> GNUdog: piapia...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你去不?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 走吧，知春里直接到团结湖下
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好, 你去我就去
<GNUdog> adam8157, 走吧
<maya2> 。。。。。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于dd的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343568 我这次用dd做了一个arch usb启动盘。 弄好了之后我想复原不知道怎么复原 请问怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2011-08-30 18:30
<jiero> 装好了deepin linux，感觉没有以前想象那样一堆国产/问题软件。
<jiero> 但是，全局菜单太恶心了。。。
<lainme> jiero: 买了N900了
<jiero> nautilus直接不能启动。
<jiero> lainme: 哦。欢迎MM
<jiero> lainme: 怎么突然想起要买了？800港币么/
<lainme> 好怕是翻新。。
<lainme> jiero: 2280港币
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<lainme> jiero: 说是新机。。。二手1800
<jiero> lainme: 为啥不买二手翻新的呢。。。
<jiero> lainme: 不是吧。。。国内似乎都是 800~900人民币
<jiero> lainme: 恩，新机器还好。你可以测试/耍弄它了。
<lainme> jiero: 恩。不过二手的，我也不会看
<jiero> lainme: 看看你的机器能不能开启硬件加速
<jiero> lainme: 我的运气不好，界面开启硬件加速会出问题。
<jiero> lainme:  不过，这个时候还买N900新机器的人大概很少了。
<jiero> lainme: skype视频:)
<lainme> jiero: 好吧。。。我本来是打算买二手的，有个人卖1400HKD，但是要到港岛去面交，太远了。。。
<jiero> lainme: 哦。到手了就是好的，再在意只是烦心——我高兴哦，又有人能帮我打包软件了。
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍪ 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-08-30 18:54:15 +0800
<Jakalala> ^k^: 你是萝莉控
<^k^> Jakalala, 感谢您告诉我的，我萝莉控。  ㍪ 
<Jakalala> ^k^: 你是松岛枫
<^k^> Jakalala, 你不介意，如果我告诉你说，我是松岛枫其他人。  ㍪ 
<jiero> 现在使用 deepin linux里是 compiz，会出现 一切都透明的错误， 显卡是 Intel 865G集成的 大概叫做 GMA3000
<jiero> 或者不是。
<jiero> 忘记了叫做什么了。有人知道消息么？
<jiero> roylez主席用compiz么
<roylez_> jiero: no
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<jiero> roylez  我错误的选择了deepin。。。全局菜单哦。。。我还不如用GNOME-shell呢。。。
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez 现在这里有4台Nokia N900了，猜谁买了？
<roylez_> jiero: ....
<metbsd> 诺基亚快倒闭了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 全局菜单不好吗？
<metbsd> 还没
<metbsd> 还买
<namoamitabuddha> maxima不能算极限?
<jiero> metbsd: 管nokia干吗，它只管生产就好了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如果某台主机是通过NAT来上网的话怎样才可以在公网找到他 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343572 这个问题困扰了一段时间，我搞不明白，NAT这个技术是可以在公网上只有一个IP，可以让私网里面的机子都可以上得了网。 可是如果在公网上，是通过什么办法才可以找到，这个私网里面的主机。要涉及到 ...
<metbsd> 倒闭不就没后续了吗
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不好。。。我喜欢吧标签放上面。
<jiero> roylez猜不出算了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 会maxima?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会.不过知道.....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 极限不能求么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 极限?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦
<wxg4net> Sylpheed 邮箱使用imap 怎么设置缓存呢
<jiero> deepin 的 nautilus，右键点就崩溃。。。
<jiero> 有深度的人在吗？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于Ubuntu One,求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343578 请教各位大哥，大姐，ubuntu one有没有什么软件批量上传或者下载的，在网页上一个一个文件的上传，很难受啊，特别是那些图片........ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2011-08-30 19:35
<if_else> 各位兄台，kubuntu 下面 xterm 最大化后，就无法恢复回原来的大小了
<if_else> 并且，无法实现全屏，距离任务栏还有一段距离
<if_else> 这算是 bug 吗？
<if_else> 有人管木有
<caleb-> if_else: 当然是 bug
<caleb-> if_else: 不过全屏那个是因为字体大小刚好不 match
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，那无法缩放是什么情况？
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，字体太小！？
<caleb-> if_else: fontsize
<caleb-> if_else: 无法缩放一般是程序和 WM 沟通不良
<caleb-> if_else: 发 bug 给 kde / kwin(kde window manager)
<caleb-> if_else: 要不试试换 rxvt-unicode 或 vte 的终端吧
<caleb-> if_else: kde 自己也有 konsole
 * microcai help
 * microcai baidu.com 已经一年无法访问了
 * microcai 我已经一年上不了百度了
 * microcai 为何为何啊?!!!!
<iDracaena> microcai: 你自己的hosts没改过吧……
<iDracaena> microcai: /etc/hosts
<microcai> iDracaena: 现在已经删除一切和 baidu 相关的 hosts 条目了
<iDracaena> microcai: ping 出来的地址呢？
<microcai> iDracaena:  61.135.169.105
<microcai> iDracaena:  telnet 61.135.169.105 80 能连接
<microcai> iDracaena: 但是输入 GET /
<microcai> iDracaena: 连接马上就被关闭了
<iDracaena> microcai: 这个地址就是百度啊
<iDracaena> microcai: 被防火墙了……
<microcai> iDracaena: 对啊.我很郁闷, 我一直就上不了百度
<microcai> iDracaena: 为何?!
<microcai> iDracaena: 我郁闷啊
<iDracaena> microcai: 220.181.111.147
<iDracaena> microcai: 试试。
<microcai> iDracaena: 一样
<microcai> iDracaena: 连接上后发送了HTTP头连接就被断开
<iDracaena> microcai: 其他网站呢？
<microcai> iDracaena: 其他 ok
<microcai> iDracaena: 就是百度有问题
<iDracaena> microcai: google也ok？
<microcai> iDracaena: google ok
<microcai> iDracaena: 我在天朝 ...
<iDracaena> mi
<microcai> iDracaena: 这到底是为何啊?!
<iDracaena> microcai: 内网？
<microcai> iDracaena: ADSL
<iDracaena> microcai: 百度的其他服务呢？
<microcai> iDracaena: 统统 no
<iDracaena> microcai: 其他邻居呢？
<microcai> iDracaena: 没问.
<microcai> iDracaena: ... ==
<bingo> 我是新手``进来是想以后如果遇到问题好请教各位大大滴～
<microcai> iDracaena: 我都不知道周围有没有人住哈
<microcai> iDracaena: 这种问题你遇到过么?
<iDracaena> microcai: google就遇到过。
<microcai> iD
<microcai> iDracaena: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q174261438.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 除了百度，其他网页都能打开？ - 已解决 - 搜搜问问
<iDracaena> microcai: 你怎么知道事头连接了就断开的？
<microcai> iDracaena: wireshark 抓包
<iDracaena> microcai: 浏览器无关是吧。
<microcai> iDracaena: 恩
<microcai> iDracaena: 用 w3m 一样的结果
<iDracaena> microcai: ISP和baidu不对付……
<microcai> iDracaena:  联通啊 .. 没听说过联通和 baidu 不和
<iDracaena> microcai: dns没问题。
<microcai> iDracaena:  dns 也没问题的. 解析出来的确实是 baidu 的 ip
<iDracaena> microcai: 你自己的iptables呢？会不会被人改过？
<microcai> iDracaena: 我的 iptables 就是空的.
<microcai> iDracaena: 没设置过
<iDracaena> microcai: double check一下。
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=163
<microcai> iDracaena: 果然!!!
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 关于校园板块，大家在围观一下吧...
<microcai> iDracaena: baidu 旗下的 hao123 也打不开!
<microcai> iDracaena: 莫非是联通和百度结仇了?!
<microcai> iDracaena:  http://zhidao.baidu.com/browse/767?lm=2
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度知道_百度知道_待解决问题
<iDracaena> microcai: 你这不是能上么
<microcai> iDracaena: 不能
<microcai> iDracaena: google 给的连接.
<microcai> iDracaena: 我还不知道内容是什么呢
<microcai> iDracaena: 证实是联通的问题
<microcai> iDracaena: TMD 狗日的联通
<iDracaena> microcai: 这里贴图一般用哪里的服务？
<microcai> iDracaena:  你 flood 一下, ^k^ 会告诉你的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助|！！！！！！！！！drcom不小心卸载后安装不上了就！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343585 今天用那个系统清理那个工具不小心把校园网客户端drcom卸载了，然后再去安装那个rpm后缀的文件包就总是安装不上。 用软件中心打开后显示span font_desc="bold 20"> Title </span> Summany 求大虾啊！！ ...
<liemehoc> sudo mount -t nfs -o nolock 192.168.1.113:/D/LENOVO10012372 /mnt/LENOVO10012372 \n然后就没有反应了，怎么回事
<liemehoc> 显示mount.nfs: Connection timed out
<iDracaena> microcai: http://imagebin.org/170252
<roylez_> iDracaena: ust.hk？难不成是囡囡？
<iDracaena> roylez_: nonono~
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡你在阿
<lainme> roylez_: 是啊
<microcai> iDracaena: NND ,肯定是他们的骨干路由器出了问题
<roylez_> lainme: 蛋蛋今天似乎不敢出来了
<microcai> iDracaena: 有个什么边界网关协议的,
<microcai> iDracaena: 肯定是那个问题
<iDracaena> microcai: might be~
<lainme> roylez_: 什么意思
<microcai> iDracaena:  NND. 居然还说我是头一个遇到这个问题的
<roylez_> lainme: 他怕我跟他打招呼
<cfy> microcai: 上百度干啥?
<iDracaena> microcai: 多好啊其实，baidu-free的世界清净好多～
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53113d06jw1dkm48gybm0g.gif
<microcai> cfy:  ... 去 baidu 贴吧 ....
<cfy> roylez_: 没看懂...
<roylez_> cfy: .
 * microcai 还我一个有baidu的世界
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234534/ 再看
<iDracaena> microcai: 生命短暂，远离百度～
<microcai> iDracaena:  ... ...
<cfy> roylez_: 没意思..
<roylez_> cfy: 多好的词阿
<roylez_> cfy: 唱功也可以上春晚了
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...
<roylez_> cfy: 一点也没有乐趣阿。你这死cc
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> 谁会tex?
<cfy> 帮忙把一个tex,弄成多页的pdf
<cfy> http://math.brown.edu/~jhs/ReferenceCards/CRefCard.v2.2.tex
<^k^> ⇪ title: Brown University Mathematics Department
<cfy> 这是已经有的pdf http://math.brown.edu/~jhs/ReferenceCards/CRefCard.v2.2.pdf
<cfy> 但是不好打印吧,如果有个多页的就好了
<Joey64> tiny core linux 安装到128M的U盘后，USB启动如何备份硬盘上的系统
<ilovezoe> tar
<Joey64> ilovezoe: tar能备份到同一个硬盘吗，比如我的/home分区比较大，把系统备份到/home可以吗
<ilovezoe> 可以.
<microcai> Joey64:
<microcai> Joey64:  可以.
<Joey64> ilovezoe: 谢谢
<microcai> Joey64: 但是要 --exclude=备份文件
<Joey64> microcai: 谢谢
<ilovezoe> Joey64: 其实不必进live..注意参数
<Joey64> microcai: 两位都细说说
<Joey64> ilovezoe: 两位都细说说
<ilovezoe> IT民工.apt...不记得了.有个日志的.你搜索一下."什么都懂一点",
<Joey64> 由于tar需要备份到/home，--exclude=/home，这样我在搜索的时候发现登录不能.
<ilovezoe> 权限. tar xvzfp
<ilovezoe> p
<tusooa> Joey64: 熊哥说了，“你可以逐一排除家目录下所有文件，但是不能排除home目录本身。”
<Athrun> 谁有PDF Studio 6的key?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个系统是用来干什么的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343597 一开始 安装的时候 是尝尝鲜 但是 用了不到一下 就发现， 我只能 玩玩 自带的游戏而已~~ 其他的 就不知道干什么了， 想打开 什么程序， 突然想起LINUX下不支持， 想装个 QQ FOR LINUX 下了个 DEB安装包， 打开提示说 i386 错误.. 嗯 这个系统 ...
<dreamysirc> 大家说现在的touchpad靠谱么？
<Aimeller> dreamysirc:  什么的touchpad?
<ineed> 这末安静？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-08-30 22:02:00 +0800
<bingo> 额？
<ineed> http://www.networkbench.com/alliance/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 基调网络--监测联盟
<bingo> 赚取注册积分的？
<ineed> 这个网站到底想干吗？
<bingo> 能看到我说话么？0-0
<ineed> bingo: 它想干吗？
<bingo> 不知道诶```
<bingo> 我才来的0 0～
<bingo> 额```
<ineed> bingo: 说在节点上挂那个监控软件就给钱，它想监控什么？
<bingo> 啊？估计```有猫腻吧
<yangjia> 请教一下大家，cp一个目录的时候，文件是按照怎样的顺序复制过去的
<bingo> 我新手，表示``看不懂。
<ilovezoe> bingo: `` ? $()
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 麼事？？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人呢？
<if_else> 各位，刻录文件到 dvd 需要把文件作成 iso 文件吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不清楚，，這個就問大小眼的父母兼監護人
<CyrusYzGTt> 用/brasero即可，
<cike> xsensors显示temp1,temp2,temp3三个温度，都代表什么
<iGoogle> 贴出来看下
<cike> 怎么贴？
<cfy> moriramar: http://pnyf.inf.elte.hu:8000/Overview_en.xml
<iGoogle> 复制/粘贴
<cfy> iGoogle: 神?
<iGoogle> cfy: 你居然没去看书
<cfy> iGoogle: 做题做不出来了T_T
<moriramar> cfy: 我什麼話都沒說你給我看什麼……
<cfy> moriramar: haskell的...
<cfy> moriramar: 貌似是自测题..
<moriramar> cfy: 下面不是還有什麼Agda的嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 没仔细看
<iGoogle> 源里面居然没sweethome3D了。
<cfy> 洗澡去...
<tusooa> echo *
<moriramar> cfy: 你給我做什麼……
<cfy> moriramar: 你不haskell么......
<cfy> tusooa: .
 * cfy afk
<Joey64> cfy: Iceweasel can't establish a connection to the server at pnyf.inf.elte.hu:8000
<cike> ubuntu里有什么类似wgetpaste的工具？
<moriramar1> cike: nopaste
<moriramar1> cike: pastebin
<cike> moriramar1: 我试试
<cike> moriramar1: nopaste可以贴图吗？
<moriramar1> cike: 另外 KDE 有桌面工具。
<moriramar1> cike: 不可以，帖圖推薦ompldr.org
<moriramar1> cike: 不過沒有客戶端吧好像。
<cike> moriramar1: kde有什么工具？
<moriramar1> cike: KDE 的 Plasma 有個小工具能上傳到這些paste服務網站上。
<moriramar1> cike: 很方便。
<cike> moriramar1: 怎么用？
<moriramar1> cike: ……你在不在用 KDE？
<cike> moriramar1: 在
<cike> moriramar1: 用的就是kde
<moriramar1> cike: 你會折騰 Plasma 嗎？
<cike> moriramar1: 没试过
<moriramar1> cike: 就是 Plasma 的一個插件。
<cike> moriramar1: 叫什么名字？
<moriramar1> cike: 這個我還真沒辦法說，我現在在 Gnome 所以不能截圖。
<moriramar1> cike: 我不記得了，你好好找找吧。
<moriramar1> cike: 你的發行版是？
<cike> moriramar1: 呃，以前用gentoo的时候用wgetpaste很方便，现在用kubuntu找不到难用的
<moriramar1> cike: 你為什麼不在 Gentoo 下安裝 KDE……
<moriramar1> cike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<cike> moriramar1: gentoo太耗电了……主要是用gentoo弄的我风扇太吵
<tusooa> compile-program?
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cike> sensors里面的temp1,temp2,temp3都代表什么？http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467203/
<cfy> cike: pastebin
<cfy> cike: pastebinit
<cike> cfy: 什么？
<cfy> cike: debian里有,ubuntu不清楚.贴的软件
<cike> cfy: 我已经贴上去了，就在这http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467203/
<link307> ubuntu 11.04 预装了nano？
<link307> 为嘛要这么多文本编辑器啊？
<cfy> 估计觉得nano比vim对初学者友好
<GNUdog> adam8157, VIP
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去
<GNUdog> lol
<cfy> adam8157: C字符串查找,strstr
<GNUdog>  看来 512MB 的 VPS 跑 apache 还是略显吃力
<cfy> adam8157: 有没有类似的,从尾部开始的?
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯 肿么了?
<adam8157> cfy: 你这都啥需求哦...
<cfy> adam8157: 比如"abcabc"里查找"bc"我希望找到后面那个
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 这需求很奇怪?
<cfy> adam8157: common lisp里就可以 (search "bc" "abcabc" :from-end t)
<adam8157> cfy: 从尾部地址往前走, 一边走一边strstr
<adam8157> cfy:  但是这样算法好差
<cfy> adam8157: 这个....
<cfy> adam8157: 把两个字符串reverse一下,然后strstr,你说怎么样?
 * GNUdog 考虑要不要搞一个独立服务器
<cfy> adam8157: "abcabc"变成"cbacba" "bc"成"cb",然后,找到以后,再坐标变换下
<adam8157> cfy: 当然可以啊
<cfy> adam8157: 我说效率
<cfy> adam8157: 其实也快,就是时间复杂度加上了strlen("abcabc")+strles("bc")
<adam8157> cfy: reverse的效率不高
<cfy> 空间复杂度无所谓
<cfy> adam8157: 有O(n)了嘛,还好吧,有没有库来reverse的?
<GNUdog> O(n) 的查找效率，在要求不高的情况下，已经很好了
<cfy> 当然很好了
<cfy> GNUdog: kmp也要O(n+m)
<cfy> GNUdog: 可是你要算上strstr的时间啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 看看我现在 blog 反应速度如何
<adam8157> GNUdog: 挺快
<GNUdog> adam8157, 模拟了 40 个 client 在跑测试
<cfy> adam8157: strstr用的啥算法,知道么?
<GNUdog> 珍爱生命，远离算法
<cfy> GNUdog: 能模拟几千的client同时么?貌似有受到本地xxx的限制
<adam8157> cfy: 都有strrchr, 为啥没strrstr
<cfy> GNUdog: 能模拟几千的client同时么?貌似有受到本地xxx的限制吧
<wowoto> hi
<wowoto> 哎
<cfy> wowoto: .
<cfy> wowoto: 窝窝头
<GNUdog> cfy, 我们独服的话，一般都是1万起跳的
<^k^> wowoto, 好  ㍯ 
<wowoto> 睡觉咯
<GNUdog> cfy, 比如 http://city.ibeike.com
<cfy> GNUdog: 测试?
<cfy> GNUdog: 你用什么测试的?
<wowoto> FREEBSD
<wowoto> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> adam8157: 你用了几年C?我忘了
<GNUdog> cfy, ab 和 webbench
<adam8157> cfy: 2...
<cfy> GNUdog: 哦.
<cfy> adam8157: 2å¹´?
 * adam8157 被鄙视了
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯
 * GNUdog <--- 四年没写过C了
<cfy> adam8157: 我学了也两年了
<adam8157> cfy: 我多数用sdk给的库. 我写的东西用string库很少...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 才写了不到4年c...
<cfy> adam8157: 我和你不一样,要么比赛,没库,要么嵌入式,估计啥库都没了..
<adam8157> cfy: 嵌入式会给bsp的啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 小盆语~
<cfy> adam8157: bsp是啥?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去
 * adam8157 我这里google废了
<GNUdog> VPN
<cfy> Board support package
<adam8157> GNUdog: Board support package
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发错
 * adam8157 c的话, 总是摆弄string太自虐了
 * GNUdog Python 王道
<cfy> adam8157: 我还是reverse好了.貌似没找到.那我去#C问问?
<adam8157> cfy: good luck
<cfy> adam8157: 你来不来?
<cfy> adam8157: join #C
 * CyrusYzGTt 誰知道怎麼得到一個文件的hash值。。id
<adam8157> cfy: 不来, 锻炼下洗澡睡觉了...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥hash?
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.
 * adam8157 那个频道估计水的多
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 文件
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: hash是个统称吧..
<adam8157> cfy: 这种大牌频道装的多
<cfy> adam8157: 没人 T_T
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我是要得到破解文件密碼的hash值。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我在 #C..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,求教。要得到破解文件密碼的hash值。。 ..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥啊?不明白
 * cfy 睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我最早的時候用 mandria ,,用/openoffice,,構建了個隨筆，，現在忘記密碼了。，準備用cuda破解。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦...
<adam8157> cfy: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20090312/13/07946ab4-0408-4bbe-8dda-b7a9b7f18943.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: strrstr 函数的实现在哪个库里 - C/C++ / C语言
<adam8157> cfy: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q132615518.htm
<adam8157> 里面有实现, 懒得看, 我afk了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可惡，，不教我，，嗚嗚
<cfy> adam8157: 这.个....soso那个.竟然是不断的strstr,,,直到找不到...
<cfy> adam8157: 貌似虽然不是标准里有的.但是有的库实现了strrstr
<cfy> adam8157: 太那个....有些实现都需要O(n*m)的时间..n,m分别是两个字符串的长度...
<cfy> adam8157: 比如这个 http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.glibc.alpha/13364
<^k^> ⇪ title: strrstr
<cfy> adam8157: 如果我没算错的话,就需要O(n*m)....
<cfy> adam8157: 貌似没有方便的
<cfy> adam8157: http://igm.univ-mlv.fr/~lecroq/string/node6.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Institut d'électronique et d'informatique Gaspard-Monge: Accueil
<cfy> adam8157: http://igm.univ-mlv.fr/~lecroq/string/node1.html
<luckyboy> haiyoumeiou
<luckyboy> 还有没有人？
<Pwnna> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Replica-Kit-Makes-Worlds-only-tubine-powered-Batmobile-/280730252092
<^k^> ⇪ title: Replica/Kit Makes | eBayUntitled Document
<Pwnna> 好强大
<Guest69894> 没说话的内
<dante_94> 我找到组织了
<dante_94> 、topic
<^k^>  06:11
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-31
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍡ 
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道mandriva怎样硬盘安装啊
<zdc> 感觉对mandriva有些失望
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [转]32bit？64bit？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343625 原帖地址 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/32bit%EF%BC%9F64bit%EF%BC%9F 32bit？64bit？ 目录 [隐藏] 1 到底是选择32位还是64位？ 1.1 哪个更好？ 1.2 哪个是更实际的？ 1.3 怎么样才能使32位的程序在64位的计算机上运行？ [编辑] 到底是选择32位还是64位？ 原文出处：官方wiki  ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 拜神
<CyrusYzGTt> 殺神
<atcho> vmware 在win7下安装不了啊
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 今天晚上把你封了。
<iGnome> XwinX:
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是神麼？？你只是個魔
<lainme> 悲剧了。N900连不上学校的wifi
<caleb-> 居然这样和神讲话…
<if_else> 各位兄台，怎么 freenode 下的 #debian-zh 被 kick 了
<if_else> *** Notice -- TS for #debian-zh changed from 1314758958 to 1264342540
<if_else> 这是什么意思，搬家了？
<caleb-> if_else: 去 irc.oftc.net
<caleb-> if_else: 讨论 debian 在这得了
<if_else> caleb-: 好的！都是一家阿
<shengfanly> test a
<^k^> shengfanly, ....  ㍢ 
<shengfanly> 啥
<Warm_HUG> a
<ScarletWolf> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 8.7% (Lv2)
<adam8157> .Oicebot off
<ScarletWolf> 机器人又回来了么。。。
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
<kikupotter> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<kikupotter> 这是什么问题Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<kikupotter> 有谁知道的？？？谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04 突然不能连接网络 无线和有线都不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343637 今天打开电脑进入系统，无线网络一直处于连接状态无法连接，所有的设置都没有更改，一直都是好好的。 我的是双系统 我重启进入 xp后很轻松就连上了。 退回ubuntu还是连不上，我把原来的无线删除后，重新连接提示输 ...
<moriramar> cfy: 在嗎？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> kk呢
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍣ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 嗯，真乖
<ScarletWolf> 。。。这机器人还会自己回话
<adam8157_meeting> GNUdog: 昨天那个人nick是啥, 刚kexin说把JD给他发下...极其缺人中
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=163
<phoenixlzx> kk又死啦？不报标题啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不在
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=163
<adam8157> GNUdog: 叫个啥知道么
<phoenixlzx> kk这会萎靡不振了
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我还没炼成过目不忘的本领
<adam8157> - -
 * adam8157 又跌, A股你是要闹那样啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 另外，JD是啥？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 在嗎？
<moriramar> adam8157: 要圈錢他不就跌嗎？
<adam8157> GNUdog: job description
<GNUdog> soga
<adam8157> adam8157: 你是木有找过工作的人啊, JD CV都不晓得
<adam8157> GNUdog: ^
<GNUdog> adam8157, CV 知道啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 拉丁语都懂啊 牛
<GNUdog> = =
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨天瞎逛, 看到了SONY D50和森海IE8这等神器....败吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你给我钱？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 加一起还不到你1/3个MBP的钱, 我看你败
<jie_temp> lainme: 。。。
 * adam8157 摄影和音乐毁一生啊!
<jie_temp> lainme: 就用以前的电话当电话吧。N900是玩物。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你才知道啊。
<adam8157> lainme: MM也买n900啦?
<adam8157> jie_temp: 这些个烧设备的太恐怖了
<jie_temp> adam8157: 买2手！
<adam8157> jie_temp: 二手掉不下几个钱...坚决不烧啊...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 其实中国那种环境噪音就不行
<adam8157> jie_temp: 应该去我们学校微波暗室听...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 就听懂了个"OK"
<GNUdog> adam8157, 压力大吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 贡嘎拉姆
<tusooa> echo *
<cfy> moriramar: 在
<jie_temp> adam8157_lunch: 就用那种隔音耳机就好。
<AndChat|> 手机用户上来了
<cfy> andchat.....
<tusooa> echo *
<AndChat|> 貌似之前的用户名没下来
<jie_temp> cfy: 你认识？熟人？
<jie_temp> AndChat|: 你是？
<jie_temp> Dabao，。。
<lainme> adam8157_lunch: 恩
<lainme> jie_temp: 想用wifi...
<moriramar> cfy: 你看了call/cc那塊了嗎？
<AndChat|> Tingo
<jie_temp> lainme: 是啊。找IT部门:D
<lainme> jie_temp: 发邮件了。不过从搜索的结果看，是N900自己的问题
<jie_temp> lainme: 哦。不知道哦。。。发邮件给Nokia。
<jie_temp> Nokia香港。
<cfy> moriramar: 没
<cfy> jie_temp: 不认识
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez> cfy: cc早，aoe
<jie_temp> roy
<cfy> roylez: 主席....
<lainme> jie_temp: talk.maemo.org上一片哀嚎
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: 蛋蛋吃午饭
<lainme> roylez: 中午好
<roylez> jie_temp: 罗姐早
<jie_temp> lainme: 恩。去灭了Nokia吧。
<tusooa> roylez: 不早了，好不好。。。
<jie_temp> roylez: 早上好。
<roylez> tusooa: 哦。。。
<lainme> jie_temp: 你带路
<roylez> jie_temp: 还是你明白
<jie_temp> lainme: 我需要飞机。
<roylez> jie_temp: 2点了都...高手
<jie_temp> lainme: 你可以就近灭了Nokia香港。
<jie_temp> lainme: 不扯了，http://www.nokia.com.hk/support-ch/repair/care-centre 还是再问的好，要不就退货。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 諾基亞 - 客戶服務中心
<jie_temp> roylez: 哦。12点前都是上午，12点后都是下午。
<jie_temp> roylez: D
<tusooa> .
<jie_temp> lainme: 你可以改wiki了，http://wiki.maemo.org/PEAP%2BMSCHAPv2 添加上你们学校是不成功的例子。
<^k^> ⇪ title: PEAP+MSCHAPv2 WiFi authentication setup - maemo.org wiki
<lainme> jie_temp: 恩
<jie_temp> lainme: 还有一个办法就是装Meego。
<jie_temp> lainme: Android for N900是不能打电话的，Meego可以。
<lainme> jie_temp: meego也需要手动改wpa_supplicant的配置文件，gui无法设置
<jie_temp> lainme: 哦。没见过这种服务，我不知道。
<jie_temp> lainme: 装个Debian，用debian上网...
<lainme> jie_temp: 这也是一种方法，反正也不是任何时候需要。我的SIM卡可以无线用服务商的wifi，那个应该连得上
<jie_temp> lainme: 无限流量？如果不是，先改改更新策略，N900每天都更新，会用光手机流量的。
<lainme> jie_temp: 恩，wifi是无限的。
<jie_temp> lainme: 那么好。。。
<lainme> jie_temp: 月费高啊。。
<jie_temp> lainme: 为啥要用学校的。。。
<jie_temp> lainme: 这里无论付多少月费，都有流量限制。。。
<lainme> jie_temp: 学校内有些地方信号屏蔽，只能搜索到学校的
<jie_temp> lainme: 高流量的无线网络2个月月费就够买N900
<lainme> jie_temp: 水深火热。。这里最便宜的就是网络
<jie_temp> lainme: 好事啊。。。
<lainme> jie_temp: 我说澳大利亚
<jie_temp> lainme: 什么？
<lainme> jie_temp: wifi贵么
<jie_temp> lainme: 我刚才夸张的，我只知道 $39 给 4GB流量
<jie_temp> lainme: 更高的我就不知道了
<jie_temp> 大概 $1=100MB吧。
<jie_temp> lainme: 我真的不知道wifi怎么工作。。。没用过。
<adam8157_lunch> roylez: ...
<jie_temp> MeaCulpa: 你要的时代已经临近了。最近几个月Linux下的商业游戏大幅增加了——不过都不是大公司的，射击的比较少。科幻的比较多。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 比如？
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 我只知道一个S2 Games总是出linux游戏
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 你不用知道。。。你又不玩英文游戏
<jie_temp> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 英文不是问题，问题是服务器都在国外，那个网速啊。。。
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 不用联网的。。。也有不少
<lainme> 局域网里出现好多macbook pro
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 玩过Urban Terror，那个速度还可以忍受
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 日本服务器吧。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 不清楚，直接从服务器列表里选择ping值小的
<iGnome> id都死鱼了。还有啥大公司。 jie_temp
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 可能是那少数的中国服务器。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 总有腐食动物吃死鱼。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: ping值200左右吧，勉强可以玩
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 日本服务器，有一次 有个叫做eexpress的家伙 连到澳大利亚服务器，ping 90 ～ 110之间
<iGnome> 映射我玩老游戏？ jie_temp
<jie_temp> iGnome: 笨蛋。。。
<iGnome> @
<iGnome> 乱说啥
<jie_temp> iGnome: 你说公司是死鱼，那么其他动物也肯定是公司了。。。
<iGnome> 你逻辑混乱了。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我说的是小型公司/独立开发队伍。
<iGnome> 拿自己举例吧
<jie_temp> 恩。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 你玩游戏是用 eexpress么。。。
<iGnome> 才不是
<jie_temp> iGnome: 哦。
<iGnome> 至少要加^0e^1e^2x...
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。。
<iGnome> lol
<tusooa> @eexp01 @e_e_x_p
<jie_temp> 看起来就好象。。。是一样的。
<iGnome> q3彩色nick序列，蛮好的。
<jie_temp> 恩。
<iGnome> 警方称前10刀系试探自杀
<wxm> 11刀 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1dknchpa6wlj.jpg
<caleb-> 试探自杀++
<cfy> moriramar: 在不?
<cfy> moriramar: http://paste.debian.net/127927/
<cfy> moriramar: 这是题目 http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=3925
<^k^> ⇪ title: Problem - 3925
<cfy> moriramar: 这是别人作对的 http://blog.csdn.net/ywhorizen/article/details/6677453
<cfy> moriramar: 我本地测试了很久很久了.甚至已经生成随机数据测试过了...完全和别人的一模一样 T_T
<cfy> moriramar: 但是仍然wa....
<moriramar> cfy: 什麼？
<cfy> moriramar: 题目
<cfy> moriramar: 帮我看看.能找出错的就好
<moriramar> cfy: OK
<cfy> moriramar: 当然,我的那个版本long long是%lld,提交的时候,是%I64d的
<moriramar> cfy: 我暈……哥哥，我多少年不摸C語言了。
<moriramar> cfy: 我才反應過來我一點都看不下去。
<cfy> moriramar: 不是.你看看题目,然后帮我找出错误数据即可
<cfy> moriramar: 能导致错误的数据就好
<cfy> moriramar: 运行.输入一个能让我程序出错的数据
<moriramar> cfy: 這上哪能找……
<moriramar> cfy: 我還一個一個試嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 直觉嘛....
<moriramar> cfy: 我暈，代碼都沒看明白這還直覺……你真找錯人了，等Kandu/MaskRay/namoamitofobuddha他們來再說吧……
<cfy> moriramar: T_T
<microcai> jyfl987: 409 了
<tusooa> bow-wow
<microcai> jyfl987: 加入 linuxcn 出现 409 错误
<adam8157_lunch> roylez: 买了一个smzdm说的那个mp3
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: ...
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/254216.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_null
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: 我不听歌
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【飞利浦SA2MXX02B/93】飞利浦（PHILIPS） SA2MXX02K/93 2G MP3音频播放机 黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> roylez: 因为你不寂寞
<moriramar> cfy: 這個題目你讓我做我都做不來，更不要說設計數據了。
<adam8157> 尊敬的用户，您订单中的商品促销时限已过或已经被抢光，价格已恢复为原价，您将按原价购买该商品，请您确认并再次提交订单。
<adam8157> 我去!!!
<adam8157> 几秒钟啊
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋真有趣...
<adam8157> roylez: 我悲催啊
<cfy> moriramar: 不是吧....
<tusooa> echo *
 * adam8157 求赠送Ipod Classic
<jyfl987> microcai: 你被ban了吧
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是
<microcai> jyfl987: 现在又好了
<jyfl987> microcai: rpwt
<tusooa> rtfm
<tusooa> stfw
<tusooa> ltfs
<tusooa> .
<jie_temp> tusooa: rpwt...
<adam8157> rtfs
<tusooa> utsl
<jie_temp> adam8157: 我没用过ipod
<adam8157> jie_temp: 用啥设备挺歌呢?
 * adam8157 iRiver的播放器容量太小...怨念
<tusooa> .
<jie_temp> adam8157: 不听啊。。。。你不是说音乐害人么。。。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 随便听听啊
<jie_temp> adam8157: 随便不听啊。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 我对音质要求不是特别高
<adam8157> jie_temp: 你也不寂寞
<jie_temp> adam8157: 。。。我要求很高。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 烧包了没?
<adam8157> jie_temp: 不是不听么
<jie_temp> adam8157: 音乐文件全高码率Ogg，Flac
<adam8157> jie_temp: 全mp3...
<adam8157> jie_temp: 大多数是320kbps
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。
 * adam8157 要不要花$25 整个iTunes
<jie_temp> adam8157: 最近几年才听，大多纯的——没词的。
 * adam8157 要不要花$25 整个iTunes把盗版变正版呢?
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你能用么。。。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 对哦。。。你有ipod。。。
 * adam8157 要不要花$25 整个iTunes match把盗版变正版呢?
<adam8157> jie_temp: 没有
<adam8157> jie_temp: 现在的播放器就是电脑...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 噪音太大，
<adam8157> jie_temp: 我听摇滚居多. 而且重金属居多...
 * microcai 全 PCM ...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。那么就拿大音箱。。。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 用手机。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 手机全功率播放
<adam8157> jie_temp: 合租不好用音箱的
<microcai> adam8157:  我不是合租, 啊哈呵呵
<adam8157> jie_temp: 手机...还在等nexus prime. 现在nokia 1202
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。。。我在浴室里用N900，声音强度感觉就和我的笔记本差不多。
<jyfl987> 硬盘厂商情何以堪 创见2TB U盘研发成功
<jie_temp> jyfl987: 总有被淘汰的技术。
<jie_temp> adam8157: Nokia 1202 耳机听音乐？
<jyfl987> 坐等价格跌下来 就去入手
<adam8157> jie_temp: 这手机没能力放歌...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 花100换个能放到
<microcai> adam8157: 你 nokia 1202 就装逼用的. 那年代有个 nokia 1202 就是富贵的象征 ~~~~
<adam8157> microcai: nokia 1202是新机器好不 10年的
<MeaCulpa> jie_temp: 射击的比较少？
<MeaCulpa> jie_temp: 那就是opengl和sdl之间的桥梁，做的人也越来越少，唉
<jie_temp> MeaCulpa: 很多是iPhone移植来的。换了高分辨率的texture。。。
<jie_temp> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高手请进~ubuntu11.04更新后重启在启动界面卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343643 本人用的是ubuntu11.04，昨天手贱点了下更新，完了以后没怎么看就关机了，早上切了WIN7用了一会儿，晚上再开ubuntu就在启动界面卡死了，就是那个有LOGO和进度的界面。我试过在GRUB下选择PREVIOUS LINUX VERSON都可以进就11 ...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。换个2手的SONY Ericson 就能播放音乐了
<MeaCulpa> jie_temp: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/comments_on_china/2011/08/110830_coc_another_duomaomao.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: BBC中文网 - 大家谈中国 - 大家谈中国：11刀自杀 又一起“躲猫猫”事件
<MeaCulpa> NB啊，11刀自杀，比啥武士道牛逼的多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: connection reset 7 次，不看了
<fivesheep> freeflying: fire的服务器挂了?
<jie_temp> MeaCulpa:  你不能否认，换了texture就是一个新游戏了！
<jie_temp> roylez: 我又晚了。。。
<cwl> 为什么ARCH的中文支持那么好
<cwl> ARCH的中国用户很多吗
<jie_temp> cwl:不比 ubuntu
<jie_temp> cwl:  不过很多人都不用中文。
<cwl> jie_temp: 那为什么感觉arch的中文wiki非常赞啊
<cfy> moriramar: 我准备生成几G的数据.再测试一下...
<jie_temp> cwl: 什么中文支持好，基本都一样的。
<jie_temp> cwl: ubuntu中文wiki差么。。。
<ScarletWolf> cwl: 不少人在翻译的
<cwl> jie_temp: 我说的是官方wiki
<jie_temp> cwl: Ubuntu中文wiki就是官方wiki
<cwl> ScarletWolf: 为什么比翻译ubuntu的多
<ScarletWolf> cwl: 不清楚，也许高级一些的用户更多？
<cwl> 哦
<jie_temp> cwl: 因为arch需要安装/定制的步骤远远多于ubuntu？
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf:  http://www.lgdb.org/list_games 952个。
<^k^> ⇪ title: All Games | Linux game database
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 里面大概有 10个游戏有中文:)
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 那个到无所谓，有英文就能看懂
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 你不是英文盲？
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 不是啊。一般的都能看懂，生词查一下就好。
<flay> 请教有没有人在局域网试过用rdesktop+seamlessrdp单独运行windows程序的 我试了下好像不能单独运行呢
<jie_temp> MeaCulpa: 你有钱，可以试玩这个，喜欢就买http://www.moddb.com/games/sickbrick/downloads/sickbrick-demo-linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: SickBrick Demo Linux download - Mod DB
<MeaCulpa> jie_temp: 没钱
<jie_temp> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<mjcj> 请教：在ubuntu中，以普通用户启动 新立得， 弹出输入密码的提示框。请问：这个提示框是由哪个套件来管理得？
<mjcj> ？
<iGnome> 执行gksu这些
<tusooa> echo *
<mjcj> iGome-TKS
<MeaCulpa> df
<adam8157> microcai: sina待的如何?
<mjcj> 我以普通用户身份启动 ［时间和日期设置］，在弹出窗口的中间部分显示： 没有被认证来做出改变。  请问：这是什么原因？
<mjcj> 我以普通用户身份启动 ［时间和日期设置］，在弹出窗口的中间部分显示： 没有被认证来做出改变。  这样我就没办法修改日期和时间。请问：我缺少什么套件吗？
<adam8157> microcai: 过得不好就来我们这儿啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的开机速度怎么这么慢？是是没设置好还是硬件限制？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343647 一直听说ubuntu开机速度飞快，包括他默认的视频也显示可以10几秒开机。但为什么我的开机速度总在35s以上？我已经把能关的启动项都关了。上午逛了一上午的英文论坛，无果。。。希望咱们社区的大牛们能帮帮 ...
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: 你们这?
<microcai> adam8157: 你们这? 哪里?
<microcai> adam8157: 哦哦哦,  RH 啊!
<microcai> adam8157: 你头不来招我, 我怎么去啊
<microcai> adam8157: 总不能吃闭门羹吧
<microcai> adam8157: 我已经吃过一次了
<adam8157> microcai: 你理解能力不行 不要啦 哈哈
<adam8157> microcai <--- 住4K一居室的有钱人
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 哪有
 * adam8157 艳羡
<microcai> adam8157 <---  ... 在 RH 拿期权的有钱人
 * microcai 羡慕
<adam8157> microcai: 没期权
<microcai> adam8157: 什么时候你我开始互相扯皮对方有钱人了啊!?!
<microcai> adam8157: NND , stop
<Evanescence> 怎么证明python的dict是无序的？
<microcai> Evanescence: put them to the test
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵 今天不忙了?
<microcai> adam8157: 忙
<adam8157> microcai: 明显今天吹水多
<Evanescence> microcai: 怎么test？ 我试着print，两次是一样的
<Jakalala> Jrrp
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你的密码泄露了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你是说github里的？没关系啦
<adam8157> Evanescence: 哦
<Evanescence> adam8157: 咋不是啥知名的人，盗用无所谓的。话说怎么test啊？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 不熟, 还在学习中
<Evanescence> microcai: 微菜，怎么test啊？
<microcai> Evanescence:  ... ...
<microcai> Evanescence:  我不懂 python
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你又回来了？
<Evanescence> microcai: 额，算了，我算是怕了问大牛了
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 恩啊，新的名字不习惯，没人叫我，所以用上旧的了
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你该去 python 相关的频道吧。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: :)
<Evanescence> jie_temp: python相关频道英语不熟，会被纠结的
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你和我不一样，我说句话别人就认出来了。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 中文python
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 还有中文python啊？没听说过，名字是什么？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: ...以前看到过。我也不知道是否真的存在。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 啄木鸟社区
<microcai> Evanescence:  jyfl987 是python大牛
<Evanescence> adam8157: microcai 谢谢了
<adam8157> jie_temp: 有中文化的python, 挺蛋疼, 易语言那种的
<jie_temp> adam8157: 哦。
<jie_temp> adam8157: 蛋疼——
<Evanescence> 没有中文的，#python-zh(cn) 两个都不是
<Jakalala> http://member.networkbench.com
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 看来是了。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 除了 #python.tw 其他都没人。
<Jakalala> 这个网站想干吗？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 唉，悲剧的python。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 那里有 53人。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: ？
<Evanescence> ji
<jie_temp> 只说了是中文，没说是简体啊。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 台湾的也不错啊
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 额，也对
<zdc> 朋友们有谁知道mandriva2011怎样硬盘安装呢
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我突然想到微软方块界面的衍生版！
<iGnome> led 筒灯，只有3个小灯。一点都不亮。谁用过。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 什么？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 可以滑动的方块！
<jie_temp> iGnome: 用手机
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我的手机双LED比3LED的那个差不多。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 不明白，没玩过啊，
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 看微软的那个新手机，是方块构成的页面 :D，如果能推着一堆方块滑也很好玩。
<iGnome> jie_temp: 别那么自信。你那就一个led的而已。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> tusooa: 你不会看脚本。。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 你也太自信了
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 有没有图？我也看看新科技
<iGnome> 你试试G7的闪光灯，看比你的亮不。
<Cherrot> 请问有人用过 vpnpptp 么？为何连接成功后ppp0却没有流量？
<iGnome> jie_temp: 开始是你说过手机流量费用的？
<tenzu> nnd,装个arch不容易
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<jyfl987> microcai: 胡扯 我就是一打工的
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 忘了，就是Windows Mobile 7 的。 Mango啥啥。
 * Cherrot 有人用过 vpnpptp 么？为何连接成功后ppp0却没有流量？ 哭啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 咋又装
<roylez> iGnome: 爱骨狗
<tenzu> roylez: 主席~~~
<iGnome> roylez: 乖乐乐
<tenzu> iGnome: 虚拟机里的arch
<iGnome> jie_temp: 是的不。
<roylez> iGnome: 有好事没？
<iGnome> tenzu: 你的那pro?
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。不知道。N900的LED比以前的那个不一样，以前那个不够亮。
<iGnome> roylez: 有啊。
<roylez> iGnome: ???
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我开盖了，就是2个LED
<tenzu> iGnome: 没,另外一台台式机
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 去报名开发wp7可以免费拿手机的。有点爽
 * tenzu 支持主席打倒神
<iGnome> 过阵子，又出去旅游。你来不。 roylez
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你去吧:D
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 抢个过来移植Meego。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你又不乖。还不把台机丢了。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 啥都不会。。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 去哪里？哪方极乐世界啊？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你就说我会python
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 呵呵，
<tenzu> iGnome: 我总得有个干活的机器,还得时装win7的
<iGnome> jie_temp: 拆开？你真狠
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 也对。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 笨啊，开盖啊。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 你咋想去那样的地方
<jie_temp> iGnome: 相机开盖。
<iGnome> jie_temp: 啥手机
<jie_temp> iGnome: Nokia N900
<iGnome> 就那上网就不能打电话的那？ jie_temp
<jie_temp> iGnome: 。。。
<Evanescence> 一直觉得有N900比apple的要自豪。。。。。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 谁告诉你的。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 纯属胡扯。
<iGnome> 我见过的。某nokia就这样
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我开着skype来电话都可以。
<iGnome> 也是啥n啥9的
<jie_temp> iGnome: 这个Nokia和其他系统不一样。。。这个是debian为基础的，其他的是symbian
<Evanescence> iGnome: 我从来 没用N900来打电话过，打电话那是浪费。。。。
<iGnome> Evanescence: 可以省下月租
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你错过了哦，N900通话质量相当高
<iGnome> 把gsm模块拆了。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 请问怎么测试dict字典是无序的？
<Evanescence> iGnome: 是啊，我没SIM卡。。。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 哦。wifi是不，很贵啊，一般都是用3G，没有什么wifi计划。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，别装死...
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 我没有人打电话啊，也没人给我打。。。。
<iGnome> Evanescence: 你外星人吧。这么搞。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 果然点几下就活了
<roylez> palomino|working: lol
<Evanescence> iGnome: 真的。
<iGnome> 这牛皮了。nnnnnd
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<palomino|working> 下回不理你了 , roylez
<iGnome> 买手机装酷。
<roylez> palomino|working: ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 别，我每天的乐趣就这么点
<palomino|working> .......
<jie_temp> iGnome:  N900不是手机哦，是移动计算机
<Evanescence> 唯一的联系手段是mail，不过我的mutt只见过订阅的mailing list
<iGnome> jie_temp: 计算器？
<jie_temp> iGnome: 好吧，是Ti计算器+Linux Kernel+PC
<iGnome> 可以打et，还差不多。 jie_temp
<jie_temp> iGnome: 可以Quake3.
<iGnome> 你跑一个，截图我看看
<jie_temp> iGnome: 可以Urban Terror
<iGnome> 那是改版的
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 跑给他看。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 要超频。
<iGnome> 那你跑一个
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我没装。。。
<iGnome> 超一下吧。
<iGnome> 试试嘛
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 果断证明给他看看N900的威力
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我不会用那个玩意儿。。。实话是。。。我玩q3rally都慢腾腾。
<iGnome> 别出一个提示，lib缺少。
<jie_temp> iGnome:  不过wesnoth我是玩了:) Neverball 玩了，
<iGnome> 我可不会把手机当计算机看。
<Evanescence> N900缺少很多东西倒是真的。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 好吧。我试试q3rally给你截图。
<jie_temp> iGnome: 你知道q3rally是什么不？
<iGnome> 改版的那quake?
<iGnome> 好早看过别人的视频。你也来一个视频吧。
<iGnome> Evanescence: 你那破手机，电话都不打的，应该你去启动游戏嘛。
<Evanescence> python什么都是对象实在是不错，能把函数作为变量，很不错啊
<jie_temp> iGnome: 是http://www.lgdb.org/game/q3rally
<^k^> ⇪ title: Q3Rally | Linux game database
<Evanescence> iGnome: 我是安装了不少无线网络的工具，已经装不下了，没空间。。。。
<iGnome> 这谁的网站
<Evanescence> iGnome: 而且还有N900版本的Backtrack哦，^_^
<iGnome> 汽车的啊。这不是一个事了嘛
<iGnome> 这不要
<jie_temp> iGnome。。。
<jie_temp> iGnome: quake3哪个平台不能玩啊，你的手机也有移植。
<Cherrot> 谁能告诉我怎么修改上网时默认使用的interface啊？比如把eth0改成ppp0
<iGnome> 做到先
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 你那VPN不用修改这个，肯定是你设置问题，
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 只要点开network manager设置帐号等等不就可以了么，网上有教程
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 额 设置应该没问题了啊 状态也是up了
<jie_temp> iGnome: 我根本没打算过装OpenArena。。。太大。
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 或者是你的vpn还没开通？停止？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我的是L2TP， 用的 vpnppty 这个软件弄得
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 那我就不知到了，我是用系统的network manager
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 显示已经连接上了，而且 ifconfig 显示ppp0的IP也正确
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 但是用wireshark监测时发现流量只通过eth0 ， ppp0没有任何流量
<iGnome> route
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 不清楚。你还是查查你那个软件的官方教程把
<Cherrot> iGnome: route ? 我man一下
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 官方教程竟然全是坑跌的俄文 哈哈
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 额。。。。Google translate？ 麻烦。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 默认开启 GSSAPIAuthentication ？
<euroford> Cherrot: 这个应该是路由问题吧
<if_else> grep GSSAPIAuthentication /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Cherrot> euroford: 我也觉得  可是不会改啊
<if_else> 这个选项，导致连接 ssh 时有些慢
<if_else> 大家的这个参数是 yes 马？
<if_else> 有影响马？
<euroford> Cherrot: 路由的文档非常多
<Cherrot> euroford: 我看看route命令怎么用吧
<linsux> hahaha N900
<linsux> 诺基亚的日子一去不复还了
<Evanescence> if_else: yes
<if_else> Evanescence: 兄，那你连接ssh 时不是很慢！马
<roylez> if_else: 你自己改掉就好了，很多人都知道的
<Evanescence> if_else: 没啥慢的感觉，连到wifi中的N900上一下就好
<if_else> roylez: 兄，俺不知道阿，悲剧呜呜
<if_else> roylez: 俺，今天才知道
<roylez> if_else: http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: SSH Can Do That? Productivity Tips for Working with Remote Servers | Smylers [blogs.perl.org]
<roylez> if_else: 差别不会特别明显
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 你有没有想过把N900当作电脑的第二个CPU？我刚刚想的，
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 这种技术就和串联电脑一样吧。不过难度更大？CPU架构不一样
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 或者把N900加入网络中，变成电脑的分布式中的一个？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 就好象PS3集群中加入了一台Intel PC。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你问我，我只能说不知道
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 用分布式应该没有架构问题了把。只是连接进网络，用软件提供cpu资源
<Evanescence> jie_temp: ^_^，只是想想
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 资源都是用来浪费的。
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 不明白为什么美国军方不直接去买PS3的CPU自己搭建电脑，而是买了一堆PS3呢。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 额。。。也对，我的cpu到50%就卡了，尤其是python的ranger里文件拷贝操作。很卡，
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 不是说了么，当时SONY在赔本卖
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 呃。。。抢市场
<jie_temp> Evanescence: ？
<jie_temp> ScarletWolf: 日式还是不行啊。微软的更赚钱。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 没什么，主要是python的性能的确不咋的，
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 和其他的放一起。。。放一起。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 不过python的好处是，不用编译啊。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 是的，其他语言快多了，连Gnome里的默认文件管理器都比用python语言写的ranger快。蛋疼，我啥时候hack一下ranger。修改那个该死的慢的文件复制
<jie_temp> Evanescence: N900随意拉来一个python程序就用了
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 实际是编译的，编程了中间文件*.pyo
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哦。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: N900的是python2.5版本好像
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 恩。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 我记得python的中间文件只能提高作为模块时的加载速度，而不能提高运行速度。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 等我学完了，估计porting python3x也差不多了，以后就是一路的python3了。。。。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 要提高运行速度，得用py2exe这类工具，把python编译成二进制代码
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 恩，
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 可以嵌入C
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: py
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 听说过可以嵌入C，不过还没试过
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 你试试？写个hallo world的c
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 然后用linux的time命令或者其他工具测试时间
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 然后怎么嵌入？需要什么函数么？
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: python版本的hello world
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 这个我也不知到，我也加入TODO 把
<jie_temp> linux各大公司总收入都比不上微软在线游戏服务收入吧。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 大概是把，linux出名的时间还远着呢
<ScarletWolf> jie_temp: 微软游戏赚钱多半是因为XBox和windows的结合吧
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 问我身边的人，一个人都不知到还有个linux
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 说的不是这个啊。是娱乐业才最赚钱:)
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 啊哈，原来如此
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 也就是说做游戏很赚钱。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 不。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 啊，果然你是 最聪明的，想着做游戏
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: :-)，玩笑玩笑
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 不过我觉得国内确实搞游戏比普通软件赚钱多了
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 我就不愿意为游戏花钱，就像软件一样，可是很多人为游戏花钱也不为软件花钱
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 人们都愿意为游戏花钱，而不愿意为软件花钱
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 是的
<Evanescence> 总觉的应该做点什么来改变
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你改变不了人的惰性。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 那就让他们见鬼去把
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我会去的:)
<Evanescence> 没有一个软件，自由游戏的世界，人们还是很喜欢的
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 汗。。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我从小就听说，最懒惰的人制作了最优秀的工具。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 对的。人们只接受他们能理解的东西。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 因为软件本来就是因为要省力才发明的，用电脑代替人脑，用机械代替手脚
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 但是现在ne:D 多数PC实际是空耗。空耗哦。。。
<jie_temp> 90%PC在空耗。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 好吧。我的也是在。
<jie_temp> BlueGriffon，我就用这个了。做网页。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 是啊，可是硬件还是不断发明，当大多数人已经跟不上这个速度
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 我就是全开的，多任务
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 和N900差不多的开发板售价 $25 了。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 那个就可以作为电脑用。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 25美元，是多少？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: $70 的移动电脑不是梦想。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 180人民币？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 啊哈，是的，听说有U盘大小的电脑125美元
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 其实国内早有了MID，800人民币买新的。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 很便宜啊。。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: N900不值钱:D
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 纯DIY个手机会怎样:)
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 不会弄啊，自己弄个塑料外壳，然后拿去卖？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: DIY很牛逼
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 各种各样通讯标准，法律条文就杀死你了。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 不准DIY手机的。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 也对。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 牵扯到太多人利益，他们会灭了你。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 那就把手机放进鱼肚子里。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哦，鱼肚是白的。。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 以低价出售，得到的钱全部用来给法律，挤掉大公司///幻想ing
<Evanescence> 如果wifi都在鱼肚子里，那就全世界都可以自由通信了
<Evanescence> 不说了，看python
<Evanescence> 纯粹幻想式漫画
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哈哈。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 有时候要这样的幻想，被现实从高空拉下来的人都是崩溃的自甘下坠的人。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 啊，对了，你刚才说你在写网页？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 太幻想了不好，我2～3岁开始幻想。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 也帮我写一个首页？设计一个？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 你需要干什么？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 你是想说你出生时带来的是不好的，而社会带给你的才是正确的，没有对错的，自由胜败
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 我想要。。。不知道，做个可以像简历一样的吧
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 去找工作
<jie_temp> Evanescence:  出生的我，我还在想为什么我会出现这样的性格和思考呢。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 工作么？简历？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 哈啊哈
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 那个需要设计么。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 给人家看看咋还有个主页。。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 呵呵。那你现在的网站是什么地址，我去看看
<jie_temp> Evanescence:  给你看个我喜欢的。 http://bysusanlin.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Susan Lin } Creates
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我没有哦。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 感觉不是很和谐，颜色上
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 有一些CSS 50佳设计，都很好看，
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 说不定做CSS设计的也很赚钱。。。我现在就只想赚钱。。。。悲剧的
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 会的，会赚钱的。
<flh> hi
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我做的很多不好看的。
<flh> ls
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍧ 
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我设计的习惯:突出重点，仅此而已。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 也让我看看你的嘛，刚开事都这样，也能看出一些出色的细节啊
<jie_temp> flh: 哈哈
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哦。没有。
<flh> jie_temp: hao
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我还没做。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: no，。。。。。伤心的，你架设个网站？用nginx好了，直接把网页html放进去
<Evanescence> flh: hi好啊，今天吃饭？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我不会架设:)
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 好了，继续努力。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: apt-get install nginx ; cd /usr/share/nginx/www/ 这里放html，localhost就可以访问了
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 没有 Linux
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哈哈
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 不是把！！！
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 这就是现状。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 服了你了，
<Evanescence> 你是腐女！！！
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我试试装在 N900
<Evanescence> jie_temp: N900上也有一些，比如lighthttpd
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 我没试过
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我的电脑坏了，我还是需要买个。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 是啊，果断的，让我看看你的设计，不展示给我看你怎么好意思啊。
<tenzu> 罗姐是腐女?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你也是腐女？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 设计什么？
<tenzu> Evanescence: 你觉得呢?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你好啊，还是第一次见腐女呢
<void1> 你们都是伪娘
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 你喜欢什么就设计什么啊
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 好吧，我是个糟糕到不想拿出来的。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 你学过CSS把，还有xhtml
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 没什么可以拿出手的。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 额。。。。
<Evanescence> void1: 你是夫黑大叔控
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 要是学的够好，就直接做完 GNOME-shell的插件了。
<tenzu> Evanescence: 大街上那么多,你还说第一次见,你骗人
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 和那个没关系把，那个主要是javascript啊
<jie_temp> Evanescence:  好吧。CSS好久不用了我给忘记了。。。
<Evanescence> tenzu: 也对，可是只有你告诉我你是腐女啊，别人都不肯说
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 这也是实话。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 额，着都能忘记。。。。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 好吧，
<tenzu> Evanescence: 我没肯定过啊
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 复习是很快的
<Evanescence> tenzu: 唉。。。。你刚才明明说了，我查查histroy
<Evanescence> tenzu: 对不起啊，看错了，呵呵
<tenzu> Evanescence: 哼哼
<Evanescence> tenzu: 忙着打字没看屏幕
<cfy`> test
<Evanescence> tenzu: 难道你是疼猪？
<^k^> cfy`, ....  ㍧ 
<tenzu> Evanescence: 你觉得呢?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 应该是，据说是ubuntu-cn里的什么大王？
<Evanescence> tenzu: 拜见疼猪
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我是真正的水，连东西都没有。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 额，要不把我的网站给你？你去做设计？
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 我感觉我做不出设计。:)
<Evanescence> 我给你一个ssh登录我的电脑，操作我的网站？
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 汗。。。。。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 等我到了一台Linux电脑上再说。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 好吧，恩，就这样说定了
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 好吧。
<Evanescence> 这里就你jiero一个认识我。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 很多人認識你。
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 比如adam
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 他不认识我的，真的，他是这两天才认识我的，我关注了他的github，然后他回关注了，就这样
<jie_temp> Evanescence: 哦。
<Evanescence> jie_temp: 你的nick的确让人一看就知道是你，总是jie开头的，很少这个频道的人是这个开头的
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 这样吶
<Evanescence> 额这下倒是很难认了
<Evanescence> 不过还是知道你有个archl的nick
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: archl是游戏专用名，玩游戏都用。
<Evanescence> 这样啊，是什么意思？
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence:  英文不好，所以喜欢 arch launcher，既有弓箭，又有高阶，又有发射器，又有弯曲的意思
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 又弯又爱射？
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: archl 和archer其实读音还是比较相似的
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 就是一边打一边跑的意思了。
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 射了就跑，你这不负责任的男人
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: 哦，明白了，应该是高阶了
<dungeon_archl> caleb-:  恩。
<tusooa> archer
<tusooa> *['ɑ:tʃә]
<tusooa> n. 弓箭手, 射箭运动员
<tusooa> archl
<tusooa> <--- Dict.cn --->
<tusooa> *** YuEr is YuEr (~yuking@218.89.188.232)
<moriramar> cfy: call/cc神功能。
<moriramar> cfy: 不過這東西我感覺會被用毁
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 分隔窗口后，使用哪个命令对应，聚焦？谢谢
<if_else> 找到了，是 前缀 + tab
<cfy> moriramar: 啥功能?
<cfy> moriramar: 我现在跑个5.2GB的测试.跑不出来,我就真是要T_T了
<tusooa> bindkey -k F1 prev
<tusooa> bindkey -k F2 next
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 找人帮忙调试程序
<tusooa> cfy: 调试啥
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/pages/%E7%AC%A8%E5%85%94%E8%AE%BA%E5%9D%9B%E9%A3%8E%E4%BA%91%E4%BA%BA%E7%89%A9%E5%BD%95.html#disqus_thread
<tusooa> .
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu论坛风云人物录
<cfy> tusooa: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=3925
<cfy> tusooa: 这个.
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 。。你的網站，我這裏是訪問不了的
<cfy> tusooa: C 代码 http://paste.debian.net/127931/
<imadper> Boys! Anyone know how to use Junit?
<imadper> anyone?
<adam8157> cfy: 你这是干啥呢
<cfy> adam8157: 我题目做不出来了..T_T
<tusooa> 看上去不怎么难的？
<cfy> adam8157: 那个对了来,自己比较下,完全啊正确...可就是wrong answer....
<tusooa> 用perl.
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> tusooa: 帮我找找错误...能产生错误即可了
<adam8157> cfy: 好高深
<cfy> tusooa: 用perl比较下.....
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> cfy: 直接跑就ok?
<cfy> adam8157: 帮咱看看?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯,先输入测试的数据数量,然后 a b
<cfy> adam8157: sample input里那样就好
<cfy> adam8157: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=3925
<freeflying> fivesheep: 不知道阿
<cfy> adam8157: tusooa: 我手动已经无法找出不对的了...但是生成随机数据,再验证,还没见到效果.....
<tusooa> .
<cfy> adam8157: tusooa: 正在跑个5.2G的.主要找来的ac的程序太慢了.....
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> .
<iGnome> strrstr 都自己写。
<cfy> iGnome: 那咋办?
<iGnome> 特殊用途？
<iGnome> 搞算法的，都是疯子。
<cfy> iGnome: 从尾部开始查找啊
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> 我以为你追求最快最小代码呢
<cfy> iGnome: 根本没算法啊...我只是reverse了两个字符串...然后调用strstr来找...
<cfy> iGnome: 能在规定时间内跑完,就好了.....
<iGnome> 看了，看不懂。除开给钱，
<cfy> iGnome: T_T
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 。。。疯子？
<iGnome> 要死好多脑细胞的呢
<cfy> iGnome: 输入几个数据.能让我程序出错,没说看源代码啊
<iGnome> 。。不看源码？调试？
<cfy> 为啥wa啊....
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 不过没几个这样的人还真不行。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 看题目.让我程序产生错误的输出就好了.
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 我最支持 cfy了。
<adam8157> 数学课在哪哦.....undefined reference to `pow'
<iGnome> 让学术派的看嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 我已经想不出特别的数据了...现在在跑随机的...
<cfy> adam8157: -lm啊
<ScarletWolf> :-)
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 按快捷键来的...
<cfy> iGnome: 跑随机的也找不到T_T,我觉得就是ac的呀....
<iGnome> 我都没看懂。不敢执行。
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥貌似mingw会自动-lm么?
<cfy> iGnome: .....我连系统那些头函数都没有写...你怕啥...
<iGnome> 我在写笔记
<adam8157> cfy: 和给出的结果一样
<cfy> iGnome: 死亡笔记?
<iGnome> 溢出攻击啊。
<adam8157> cfy: rp么?
<cfy> adam8157: 唉,我真要T_T了...
<iGnome> 赶快找一个妹朵来安抚下 cfy
<adam8157> cfy: 一模一样, 我fedora 64
<adam8157> gcc paste_127931.c -lm -O2 -Wall
<cfy> adam8157: 你不会测试的题目里的sample吧?那个肯定应该正确的.
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> tusooa: adam8157: http://blog.csdn.net/ywhorizen/article/details/6677453
<cfy> tusooa: adam8157: 这是别人的程序.已经ac了.
<iGnome>   stk500   = Atmel STK500                   [/etc/avrdude.conf:357]
<iGnome>   buspirate = The Bus Pirate                 [/etc/avrdude.conf:347]
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> cfy: ...就是用的那个sample input
<cfy> adam8157: 哦...想点别的.比如说能出错的数据
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 赐我一个妹朵吧
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
 * wzssyqa 编译软件好痛苦
<adam8157> cfy: 对的啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 赐我一台8G内存的台式机吧
<cfy> adam8157: 难道真是rpwt么.....那个题目下面还有个discuss,里面有别人给的测试数据,我也试过了 T_T
<tusooa> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467610/ #行不
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 不至于吧。
<iGnome> 不是很便宜了
<gfrog> adam8157, 又跑到kvm频道淘气？
<adam8157> cfy: 我自己举了几个数字, 都对的
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 要编译很久很久的，期间还会卡得很慢
<iGnome> 妹朵200，内存似乎低于200了
<adam8157> gfrog: 哎, 总是懒得自己装, 但是又遇到需求
<cfy> tusooa: 你这样不行吧?随便加一下然后弄?1000000000 999999的不是要慢死了?
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 200就能妹朵？
<gfrog> adam8157, 嘛需求，给你推荐下autotest算了
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 小于500k的源码，支持你编译。
<tusooa> er..
<gfrog> adam8157, 哈哈
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 18M的
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 是啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 那先给来5个
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是装个桥接的虚拟机呗, 懒得自己装啊
<wenk> 有rarp命令么 ？ 怎么通过另一台机器的mac地址，查到另一台网卡的ip 掩码
<cfy> tusooa: 为啥不能大于500?
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 上菜啊。你这大款。
<gfrog> adam8157, 桥接？ 跟以前的起法没啥区别啊
<tusooa> cfy: The first line contains a single positive integer T( T <= 500 ), indicates the number of test cases.写得很明确额
<gfrog> adam8157, 哦，算了，你还是irt
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 不是我大款，是你那太便宜
<iGnome> wenk: 可以刷nmap
<adam8157> gfrog: 能自动给我装好么? 上次我一个xml自动给我装了10个kvm虚拟机
<gfrog> adam8157, 你还是virt-manager的好
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你苏州多贵
<gfrog> adam8157, case都能自动给你跑完啊，要不怎么叫autotest
<cfy> tusooa: 哦....这个无所谓吧,这个应该不会骗人.我是没有限制t的大小.不超过int就好了
<wenk> iGome：怎么刷nmap
<adam8157> gfrog: guestargs=" -s 10 --hvm --kvm" 这个是谁的参数?
 * gfrog 是不是忽悠的有点过了。。
<gfrog> adam8157, libvirt的吧
<cfy> wenk: # arp -a|grep mac_address
<iGnome> nmap -sS xxx
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 我去看下
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 说说
<iGnome> 看掩码？才看到
<cfy> tusooa: 就快结束了.我来看看diff 1.9G的两个文件要多久...
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 说神马？
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你们那边的价格
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 我们这边不卖妹朵
<iGnome> 租
<cfy> iGnome: 还不下班?
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 不了解行情
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你今天去了解下。我等你消息。
<tusooa> cfy: 那你说，按位凑？
<iGnome> cfy: cdrom读不出东西，没事做了。
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 先赞助点
<iGnome> 打听，不要钱
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯,我是判断从哪些位置可能,然后不断尝试
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 其实，我现在在泰安
<iGnome> 泰安，不知道。环境好不
<cfy> ./a.out < test.in > a  321.53s user 244.11s system 81% cpu 11:37.13 total
<cfy> ./b.out < test.in > b  5397.54s user 18.26s system 98% cpu 1:31:50.35 total
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 一般情况吧
<cfy> 差距啊....
 * cfy diff.......
<iGnome> ... 不是这。是问有好玩的没。
 * adam8157 好困啊
<cfy> 厄,不能diff...
<cfy> 内存不够...
<cfy> iGnome: ee求内存8G...
<iGnome> 我都没
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 你们都是内存的蛀虫。
<cfy> 哈哈.....
<cfy> 我疯了...
<cfy> 一模一样........
 * adam8157 8G内存无压力, 服务器128G更无压力
<cfy> 100000000组的随机数据啊........
<iGnome> adam8157: 又不是你家的
<cfy> 为啥是wrong answer........
<adam8157> cfy: 要这么大内存 啥算法哦...
<iGnome> 找一个自己有巨大内存的
<cfy> adam8157: diff -u a b
<cfy> adam8157: a和b都是1.9GB
<adam8157> cfy: 疼
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/170393
<cfy> 又测试了一次...
<tenzu> 弯弯是不是回国了?
<adam8157> cfy <=== 学院派
<tenzu> adam8157: 你找我?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没, 说cfy疼呢
<cfy> adam8157: 厄,我知道了.估计strtoll那里出了问题...
<adam8157> tenzu: 他晚上才在线, 估计回来了
<tenzu> adam8157: 平时他都挂gtalk的,最近没怎么见,估计是在国内
<adam8157> tenzu: 就是说gtalk, 这两天晚上有时候挂的
<adam8157> tenzu: 和国内的作息差不多感觉
<tenzu> adam8157: 我还等着他给我寄钢镚,也不知道他收集齐了没有
<Evanescence> cfy: Python: next = room() 这样一句，room() 这个函数是不是在运行？这个不是赋变量吗？
<cfy> Evanescence: 不清楚.
<tusooa> cfy: 更新 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467616/
<tusooa> cfy: 那行不
<tusooa> 额，好像有点问题。
<cfy> tusooa: ....我只想找出我的程序错误啊...
<cfy> tusooa: 要不你搞完,帮我自动测试下?
<tusooa> .
<zmcbb30> 版
<cfy> tusooa: 哈哈,我的600K,运行内存....
<CyrusYzGTt> ...圍觀NB的 cfy
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<tusooa> done. cfy http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467621/
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍩ 
<adam8157> tusooa: 好风骚, 还加上彩色?
<tusooa> adam8157: 测试用，看着显眼点
<adam8157> tusooa: .
 * adam8157 膜拜各位大牛
<cfy> tusooa: 9 1
<cfy> tusooa: 只要加1,即可9+1=10
<tusooa> er这没考虑到。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幹嘛？？md5大牛
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。??
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我还成了md5牛了? 我只是表示同意你说的话
<cfy> adam8157: 去acm论坛灌水(回复)...以获得发贴的权限...
<roylez> cfy: http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yi
<^k^> ⇪ title: Yi - HaskellWiki
<roylez> cfy: 你们这些FP娃又有的折腾了
<cfy> roylez: emacs....
<moriramar> roylez: 那玩意是早就不玩的東西了。
<moriramar> roylez: 簡單的說，Yi連寬字符都支持的不太好。
<wzlxx> linux上面建的samba服务器，windows访问时总是无法访问是怎么回事？这个共享文件夹的权限是怎么设置的？我都改成777了还是不行…
<CyrusYzGTt> ...無聊
<wzlxx> 如果把tmp共享就可以…
<zmcbb30> 各位   显示当前房间所有用户的命令是什么？
<zmcbb30> 各位   显示当前房间所有用户的命令是什么？
<zmcbb30> 台
<zmcbb30> 台
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<lmh> names
<zmcbb30> 谁？
<zmcbb30> ethinx
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 原来你不是包子叔
<zmcbb30> 呃
<tenzu> 我又认错人了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: top也能看吧
<tenzu> 害我白鸡动了一下
<zmcbb30> 客户端有问题
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新装的ubuntu 10.04 没有网络连接，求指导啊~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343667 新装的Ubuntu系统，打开网络连接发现什么也没有，自己按添加键添加一个eth0，但是没有Mac地址啊， 用ifconfig eth0 up 提示错误：no such device 用ifconfig -a 只显示一个lo 网卡的指示灯是亮的 并且 ping 127.0.0.1 也可以ping ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 誰讓你的 adam=8157
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<jiero> Evanescence: 猜一下图片是清晨还是黄昏？ http://i.imgur.com/mzQbT.jpg
<Evanescence> jiero: 黄昏，因为清晨不会有路灯的
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jiero: 嘿嘿
<jiero> Evanescence: 错。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊？
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 难道还有什么区别？
<jiero> 那时5点。我起床外出上厕所。。。发现手机在口袋里
<Evanescence> jiero: 邪恶的。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: ？
<Evanescence> jiero: 要是你，你怎么猜？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我大概会去猜。
<jiero> Evanescence: 给个随意的答案
<Evanescence> jiero: 额 ，。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 稍微聪明点的去看树。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我发现小的屏幕编写代码很不爽，vim打开几个window就变得很小了。。。我的才10英寸啊。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 树怎么了？
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 外接一个 23" 的
<jiero> Evanescence: 你一直用上网本？？
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 树啊，照太阳多得那面茂盛些
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 外接我试过，只是把字变大了输出。如果我会awesome的话，我就可以用两个屏幕了
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。难怪。。。我都认为 15寸小。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那么黑看不到吧，而且角度不好，很难分辨那边真的高啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 买得时候想到17寸笔记本。
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 那是你显卡配置问题。
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 哪里能配置显卡，我都没发现过
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 我不知道你的。我的是 nvidia-setting
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，啥时候有钱了买个台式，笔记本顶多带来带去
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 15寸都嫌小。。。笔记本再大的话会很重的。。。
<xiangfu> nvidia-settings
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 我不怕重量啊。。。相差1公斤而已。
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 呵呵，你背着它挤火车试试。。。痛苦死
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 好吧。这边的Dell缺一种尺寸。就是14寸的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 笔记本还是小的好，买个台式的大屏幕，看着很多窗口的编写代码有种很牛逼错觉。。。。自恋。。。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jiero> 这里都很少见14寸 13寸的
 * GNUdog 飘过
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。。。。
<tenzu> 13"撸过
<Evanescence> 9“
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 我买笔记本的时候，很少见14寸以外的尺寸。。。
<Evanescence> 10”
<jiero> tenzu: apple air 和其他apple闪避
<GNUdog> 15-inch 飘过
<Evanescence> 吃饭啦。
<tenzu> jiero: 没人出杀,我就不用出闪
<ScarletWolf> 现在新出笔记本似乎是13寸和15寸多了吧
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 17寸的，19寸的
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 锻炼身体么。。。
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 17寸一般 3.1公斤
<jiero> 16寸一般2.9公斤
<lainme> 准备买12.5"的
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 没听过16寸的。。。
<lainme> 笔记本超过15寸难道不就是台式机了么。。
<tenzu> lainme: 看上哪台了?
<lainme> tenzu: thinkpad x220
<tenzu> lainme: MBP有17"的,用着很爽
<tenzu> lainme: 学生机啊,便宜
<ScarletWolf> 屏幕大了，娱乐倒是方便。。。
<jiero> lainme:  好吧。。。你把钱攒到香港买装备一套了
<lainme> tenzu: 我的dell因为充电线路的问题已经成台式机了，需要个方便携带的
<lainme> jiero: 差不多。。。还买了个相机
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 你买x220得多少钱?
<lainme> tenzu: 折合人民币5200
<jiero> lainme: 。。。好贵。你可以换平板玩。
<lainme> jiero: 平板有i5的性能么。。
<tenzu> lainme: 啊,i5?不都i7了么
<jiero> lainme: 你需要i5就买把。
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。价格。
<lainme> tenzu: i7太贵
<jyfl987> http://www.guokr.com/post/61494/  程序员与毒贩的异同
<jiero> jyfl987: 说说你和毒贩的异同把
<tenzu> jiero: 以前的学生机也没差这么多
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 我没钱 他有钱
<jiero> jyfl987: 太简单了，我命令你写个调查报告，不少于30页。
<lainme> 用macbook pro的人觉得差得不多
<jyfl987> jiero: 我跟毒贩的异同在于 我和他都天天拼命 但结果他搞到钱了 我搞到脂肪肝等一系列病患了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你有什么资格命令我？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没资格啊。我在自说自话
<lainme> tenzu: 新加坡也很多mac么
<tenzu> lainme: 午饭时间路过麦当劳,看到两台MBP
<lainme> tenzu: 中午看局域网的机子，一排MBP，大概6、7个
<tenzu> lainme: 我这一层楼的工作用机器就有不下20台是MBP或者imac
<lainme> tenzu: 哦。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 每次我用mbp连网线都感觉鸭梨很大
<Gun^Rose> gnome3越用越没意思啊，linux都有些冷了，gnome3真是个罪魁祸首啊
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 我觉得挺好用的
<ScarletWolf> Gun^Rose: gnome3怎么了？我觉得还行
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 一般啦，效能太差，找个程序累啊
<Gun^Rose> 都扔dock上去？太多啦
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 我都是alt+F2的,而且我装的东西很少
<Gun^Rose> 晕，那你干脆弄box算啦
<Gun^Rose> 我都想直接openbox啦
<jiero> 网络
<jiero>  怪了，看utf-8 页面，firefox中文乱码。
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 14.65% (Lv3)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 9.93% (Lv2)
<Jakalala> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 14.65% (Lv3)
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 91.91% (Lv19)
<Jakalala> 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 人品挺高
<ScarletWolf> Oicebot被+q了。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你lv2，比我还低，哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 这里k最大？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Jakalala> Jrrp
<ScarletWolf> !rppk Jakalala
 * Oicebot Jakalala今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 14.65% (Lv3)
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 5，骰子碾过了J akalala，获得了 45 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf> 碾过。。。
<liyafei> 请问 ：下载软件仓库信息失败！  如何解决？
<jiero> jrrp
 * Oicebot jiero今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.66% (Lv1)
<jiero> liyafei: 换仓库
<liyafei> 如何换？
<liyafei> 麻烦你详细说吧
<Jakalala> jiero: 你去买彩票吧
<wzssyqa> jrrp
 * Oicebot wzssyqa今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||__________] 68.21% (Lv14)
<jiero> liyafei: 我不知道国内情况，去看wiki吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shut Oicebot
<jiero> wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<moriramar> liyafei: 看 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot kick Oicebot
<liyafei> 恩，好的
<moriramar> .oicebot shoot Oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 Oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ScarletWolf> 自杀。。。
<jiero> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoot Oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 Oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<Jakalala> Oicebot jiero今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 4.66% (Lv1)
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 你不知道Oicebot是复制的，无数啊。
<lainme> jiero: 问个easy debian的问题。那是可以在maemo里像程序那样启动的？不用重启机器么
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot save Oicebot
<jiero> lainme: 是chroot，理论上任意linux都可以，只是有人作了简便的easydebian
<Jakalala> .oicebot kiss oicebot
 * Oicebot 飞扑 oicebot ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<jiero> lainme: 对得。随意。
<ScarletWolf> 所谓的自吻么。。。
<lainme> jiero: nice。那就不装meego了
<ScarletWolf> 据说项羽也爱干这个。。。
<jiero> lainme: 所以还有一个专门的关闭这个的程序。
<jiero> lainme: MM做好人，把easydebian改成debian 6吧。我不想装debian 4了。
<Jakalala> .oicebot kiss a c
 * Oicebot 飞扑 a ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<lainme> jiero: 我是伸手党。。。
<jiero> lainme: 不要那么说，我都不好意思了。
 * jiero 找到一个异常强大的浏览器内网页创造工具。。。
<Jakalala> .oicebot kiss !time
 * Oicebot 飞扑 !time ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<jiero> .oicebot hug oicebot
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 oicebot ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<ScarletWolf> 一会机器人又被k给踢了。。
<lainme> Oicebot: 被人耍还这么开心，BOT童鞋
<ScarletWolf> 这里是不是k最大？
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：应该是的吧。
<jiero> .Oicebot hug lainme
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 lainme ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<lainme> .Oicebot kiss jiero
 * Oicebot 飞扑 jiero ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ScarletWolf> 我没对它说话呀。。。
<jiero> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 jiero 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<jiero> ...
<Jakalala> 2
<Jakalala> 1
<Oicebot> 3
<Oicebot> 2
 * jiero 好奇的看着 Oicebot
 * Oicebot 在jiero背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
<ScarletWolf> rppk jiero
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> !rppk jiero
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 19，用仙人球砸了j iero，获得了 19 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoot ^k^
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ^k^ 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> dungeon掷出了 19，端起AK就把O icebot突突突了，获得了 135 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 67 点）
<dungeon_archl> !rppk ScarletWolf
<lubotu2> dungeon_archl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> dungeon掷出了 4，差一点就打中了S carletWolf，S carletWolf开始反击！
<Oicebot> S carletWolf掷出了 16，狠狠抽打了dungeon，dungeon 损失了 122 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf> :)
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 还记得上次pw发的那个问题的地址吗？
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 试过用N900遥控你的相机了吗？
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在用ubuntu11.10,kernel 3.0还是崩溃。
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 还没有
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • flash中中文出现类似花屏的现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343676 在chromium和firefox中都是如此，不知道是flash的问题，中文字体的问题，还是显卡驱动的问题？求指教。谢谢了。 修改/etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf的方法已经试过了，不管用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ypc1109 — 2011-08-31 18:22
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..忘記了，我這裏沒有問題了//
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么办啊，我这里一直有这个问题。
<zhiwei> 一般都是在打开chrome浏览器的某个标签时崩溃。
<zhiwei> 加载网页的时候崩溃
<dungeon_archl> zhiwei：网页错误，或者插件错误，那么就不要恢复那个了。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ .. ..額，我還以爲是 內存和swap那個問題
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<goola> ctex 上竟然一个人都没有。。。
<goola> 难道就没有好去处？？
<roylez_> cfy: 为了您的资产安全，请用手机访问手机银行
<roylez_> cfy: 招商银行的手机银行已经废柴了
<roylez_> cfy: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/109672
<^k^> ⇪ title: CMBChina Cellphone Bank for Greasemonkey
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd
<tenzu> !rm
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 你真的没归位？怎么天天有网上
<tenzu> roylez_: 前天刚归位
<tusooa> echo *
<moriramar1> roylez_: 感謝你的提醒，正好我的今年到期。
<moriramar1> roylez_: 再也不用招行的了。
<roylez_> moriramar1: 那用哪家？
<moriramar1> roylez_: 考慮浦發。我之前有聽過浦發新功能也不支持Linux，但一般功能都可以用，不知道確證了沒。
<roylez_> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> roylez_: 怎麼了？
<roylez_> moriramar: 浦发取款机少
<moriramar> roylez_: 而且我家對面就有浦發，而且我主要都是用信用卡，而且主要是網上消費。借記卡我無所謂。
<moriramar> roylez_: 至少我這很方便的說。要是有機會出國直接用國外的卡了。國內的再看情况。
<moriramar> roylez_: 我覺得這家公司惡心的一點就是你不給Linux用戶提供功能就算了，還處處做對。
<tenzu> 因为他们搞软件的太SB
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲不好監控
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不好監控是說用Linux的人不好監控？銀行都參與數據提取工作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這個星球的銀行都這樣，，只不過是範圍和詳細程度不同
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我本來指的是服務某組織用於言論審查的數據提取。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這當然包括進去。。
<moriramar> tenzu: 哎，有的時候沒辦法。前些天看着我一個同學從文科轉過去，說是大學有興趣學計算機，於是就邊學邊上了。還真是在银行工作。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有些國外的組織也是售賣某些人的詳細資料給天朝的
<moriramar> tenzu: 就這他說那有人寫程式水平不如他的很，那我就不知道那的下限有多低了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，資料就是拿來賣的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 所以，我提供的是真實資料，
<tenzu> moriramar: 各个银行里开发软件的牛人不多吧,我觉得
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 是真實資料的是意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這樣就不會有人找我了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 為什麼？你給真實資料不更好找嗎？
<moriramar> tenzu: 哎。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，我不喜歡這樣，，這樣方便提取證據提交給 侵入地球的大軍
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。
<CyrusYzGTt> 成吉思汗是偉大的入侵者，，那麼搞科技文明入侵也死偉大的入侵
<CyrusYzGTt> 成吉思汗是偉大的入侵者，，那麼高科技文明入侵也是偉大的入侵
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不一样的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 一樣，以後都是 宇宙民族，，你這是破壞民族團結
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: ?你有没有搞错，我是支持世界一统的。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 成吉思汗根本做不到。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 一樣，以後都是 宇宙民族，，你這是破壞民族團結 破壞和諧宇宙大家庭
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 做不到，就在歷史書上說他做到了
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经无可理喻了，回家洗洗铺席子凉快着睡吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 做不到，就在歷史書上說他及其子孫做到了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 这可不是好话啊。。。一般席子作裹尸布 O)_
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然可以不那么理解。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，，等待 高等級宇宙文明解放我們
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 那样相当于等上帝救你
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 不會的，，機器人帝國正在駛往local宇宙。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你保证上帝不在他们之前灭了你？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§  象帝之先
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 那就高調等待。。直到做夢，或者去坐動車，，
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是脑袋东西过多了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..靠，，你纔腦袋東西過多。。你全家都是被
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你倒是很有耐心。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 我的大腦只有 CPU
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 我的大腦只有 CPU,,在看 空老師的時候是 GPU
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 还是算了，你等需要的未来吧。、
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 看高等数学的时候是石头?
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..嗯，這是催眠良藥
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..嗯，這是催眠良藥..特別是 政治經濟學
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 之前 有人找你，，不過貌似她不在了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 马哲\毛概\政经...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯嗯，
<Pwnna> 她？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ zhi..開頭的
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt:  08:05:36 up 9 days, 16:17,  2 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.19, 0.16
<Pwnna> 硬件问题。。
<tusooa> 有人echo *不
<Pwnna> thinkpad没问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 她說遇到跟你一樣問題，而且是在升級內核以後
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 卡死
<Pwnna> 很不爽
<Pwnna> 我都换电脑了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.10  沒有開虛擬機和其他cuda程式
<tusooa> 有echo *的不。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ??
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: say for glob '*';
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..不明白。。。
<sou_> 今天没大有人说话呢？
<tenzu> 都屎了
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467723/
<CyrusYzGTt> ● sudo preupgrade-cli -y 'Fedora $release "$CODENAME"'
<tenzu> 满血复活
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 死掉就换人。
<caleb-> tenzu: 春哥信徒？
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tenzu: 被谁打死?
<tenzu> 只是重启了下vbox而已
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 什么都能复活
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 哦...
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 在计算机世界里。。。
<dungeon_archl> 都是数据
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 你是在说common lisp么?
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 你知道我在说什么，我甚么也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 只要 信道的值還在
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 那个wifi的问题，证实是我没有设置好系统时间导致的
<dungeon_archl> lainme: :)
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 恭喜问题解决。
<lainme> dungeon_archl: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 果然是美麗與智慧並重的美女
 * dungeon_archl 发现。。。悲哀啊，别人依靠Inkscape　新功能　cairo渲染加快速度，我这里显卡烂，速度反而慢了。。。
<caleb-> lainme§ 果然是美麗與智慧並重的美女
<dungeon_archl> .oicebot dance lainme
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 lainme 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<caleb-> cairo 很多人抱怨慢的啊
<caleb-> mozilla 都另外搞一套，不想用 cairo 了
<lainme> caleb-: [20:40:01]  [caleb-] cairo # # # # # # # #                                                                                                        lerosua1
<caleb-> gtk team 都把 gtk3 太慢的问题推给 cairo 了
<moriramar> caleb-: cairo是用於2D渲染的嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot kiss lainme
 * Oicebot 飞扑 lainme ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<caleb-> moriramar: 是
<lainme> caleb-: CyrusYzGTt dungeon_archl 你们。。。
<lainme> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 好吧，我錯了，，我會負責的
<dungeon_archl> !kick CyrusYzGTt
<dungeon_archl> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 你也有份的
<dungeon_archl> 我没份啊我只是形容你们就像　Oicebot　一般
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 好吧，那么说明以前inkscape的比　cairo的还要慢很多。
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 开源团体应该收购　Xara　开源。。。
<dungeon_archl> 那叫作速度。几倍与windows２d渲染。
 * microcai baidu 终于能上了
 * microcai 诶.~
 * microcai 原来是我的路由器有问题
 * microcai 刷了新的固件问题解决了
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 microcai ..竟然在搜索廣告
<moriramar> microcai: 居然上百毒。
 * moriramar 圍觀
<caleb-> microcai: 居然上百毒。
 * CyrusYzGTt 鬱悶，，linux下nvidia是不支持 物理引擎 physfs
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 我覺得也不完全看速度。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 物理加速卡/物理加速芯片 好像有支持
 * CyrusYzGTt 誰能給我 已經寫好參數和代碼的NAMD的分子模擬。。讓我興奮下 
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: ？
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 那些個東西有的時候代碼可能會很不好看，進開源社區會被大改或者限制什麼的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 支持的
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我知道有這個 physfs庫，，可是 nvidia不支持
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 而且就目前主流的商業軟件的安全情况來看，我不看好這樣東西的安全審查。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 好吧。不过值得我觉得。　那个２D渲染太快了。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 这个跟安全性有关么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我看 pho...ix的檢索說不支持 only windows mac
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 是，用戶都會覺得值得，他們覺得不覺得就另說了。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 所以买下来开源饿。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 不好說，cairo也不是沒出國安全問題。到現在FreeBSD還把linux-pango給禁着呢吧。
<moriramar> s/國/過
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 不过大概不可能，估计售价在 100万英镑左右。
<caleb-> moriramar: 禁 pango 那很多东西不能用吧
<moriramar> caleb-: 是，都要手動解，比如Flash呀什麼的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 或者直接不安全那個Ports的審計工具。
<moriramar> caleb-: 當初安手冊安上之後，那個Pango折騰了好久。後來才知道是個審計插件搞的鬼。那玩意給服務器監視最新的安全補丁是好用，不過桌面就……
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 。。。那么不需要OpenOffice.org 社区也没做出完整的替代来。
<caleb-> moriramar: freebsd 自己编的 pango 行么？
<caleb-> moriramar: 是为了用 linux layer?
<moriramar> caleb-: 好像可以。Linux的那用的是Fedora的包。
<caleb-> 喔，为了 adobe flash
<caleb-> 悲催的 freebsd
<moriramar> caleb-: Linux Layer是為了 Flash，好像還有幾個東西，比如和 ALSA 有關的什麼。新版的 Firefox 也要了吧。
<moriramar> caleb-: 我是說 4.0版之後。
<caleb-> firefox 也绑 linux 了？惨
<moriramar> caleb-: Firefox 明確聲明不再支持除 Win/Mac/Linux 外的其它系统了吧。
<moriramar> caleb-: 反正直接用上ALSA，完全不打算支持OSS4了。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 喔。是说桌面吧。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 對，手機什麼的不算。
<tusooa> echo *
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 还是opera涉猎最广。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> echo $?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 w3m麼？
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 目前對BSD方向的項目不太看好了。Linux據說服務器都被Win反超了，不知道未來如何。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: Firefox 7.0 beta2 也很慢啊。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: Firefox 7.0 這種東西都不指望。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 很容易就被windows超过了，微乳培养多少年的人群基础啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看你們的對話，，感覺是因爲 2012的緣故，，所以都在僵化固化了
<caleb-> 微乳++
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 2003年之后不就是 .net了么。人们都学那个。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 微乳++
<CyrusYzGTt> 微乳++
<caleb-> 微乳都想转向 html5 了
<dungeon_archl> 怪这个奇怪的输入法吧。
<caleb-> 微乳都在搞 python IDE 了
<caleb-> 微乳都要抛弃 silverlight 了
<caleb-> 悲催的 silverlight user
<goola> 说来听听？？
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 嗯，最近看着那些人搞F#.net吧。我一個同學原來搞C都寫不出來冒泡排序的現在也去搞那個了。
<caleb-> goola: 微乳 windows 8 打算不用 silverlight 了
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlight//我的正版win7貌似默認安裝了，，
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 回來還大吹什麼尾遞歸優化什麼的，我都沒噴出來。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哎，都是悲劇。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..唉，，悲摧的 付費測試用戶，，
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 今天吃披萨。定了 小西红柿和牛肉，但是失败了——不好吃，忘记上次用得什么了，首先料选错了，然后西红柿烤老了，光要肉了，没肉球。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 喔。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 是。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 你幹麼 喔？？
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 感覺 企業/政府/軍隊用戶纔是正式用戶，，一般的都是測試用戶，，
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 公司人员是测试用户。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好吧，，這次又想聊什麼話題，之前聊了偉大的入侵與文明，，現在是什麼？？
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的已经说完了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 都是測試的。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..算了，好吧，，我沒有巾幗什麼企業，不清楚
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 企業找事找不到微軟頭上，什麼軟件不對去找什麼軟件。政府就是打字。軍隊也不會用在什麼重要的東西上
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ..算了，好吧，，我沒有進過什麼企業，不清楚
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我也没进过企业。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 只是微软就搞过企业人员测试Office 2010之类的事情。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 微軟是例外，，除了它自己，，其他都是測試用戶，，而且要給錢給它。才讓測試
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。我一直是测试用户，大多软件有测试版
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我上报的bug数也超级多，肯定的有超过300个了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 嗯，話題結束，超出個人範疇
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 啥 bug?
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 基本的使用bug。忘记了。
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 太多了，ubuntu的，fcitx的ibus的，inkscape的，gimp的，scribus的，openclipart的，zero-k的，
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 300 bugs, 要报到几年啊
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 只要是我用过的多的软件——chromium的。。。不过firefox我没上报过。
<caleb-> dungeon_archl: 一天报一个都要一年
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 4年来才报了300个不多啊。
<caleb-> 真认真啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 好了，。。進行下個話題 ，如果都編譯成GPU或者AMD的GPU,,那麼集成顯卡和獨立顯卡的應用的話，，會出問題的
<caleb-> 唔，我送的大小 patch 可能也一两百了
 * caleb- 爱送 patch 不爱送 bug
 * caleb- 爱送 patch 不爱报 bug
<dungeon_archl> caleb-: 我和你不一样喔，我不会作patch
<yunfan> caleb-: 爱报怨不爱报bug
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯，，有空就報bug..有時抱怨一下，，就把要報的bug刪除
<moriramar> yunfan: 愛忍着不愛表態。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好久不見了，，超級NB人物
<moriramar> 話說看着FFC字幕組解散，我表示國內這些人要是有人家開源社區那些人一半定力也不會這樣。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 不是你想的那个云帆
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<moriramar> caleb-: 不是KDE社區那個。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ^
<moriramar> caleb-: 打錯。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 知道，，是那個可惡的jyf
<lightning1141> 大家好，我的chrome浏览器在fedora15上有点问题，好多网站刷不出来字。帮帮忙吧，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 靠，，你怎麼不隱藏好點，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这本来就是我真名
<moriramar> lightning1141: 截個圖吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不是，
<yunfan> 那个 yunfan貌似真名不叫云帆吧
<moriramar> lightning1141: 另外什麼版本的瀏覽器。
<moriramar> 開始我的Thunderbird 6.0編譯了。去他奶奶的六周周期。哦我表態了，不好意思。
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ chrome啓動後。。關閉，不會被完全關閉，會留下個用CPU 100%的進程，，還有最好用終端啓動，，關閉圖形界面後 ctrl+c關閉
<moriramar> lightning1141: 簡單說，用Firefox吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我的 thunderbird 6是yum 升級的
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 设置里有个选项关掉应该就行了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Gentoo也要有yum呀。
<lightning1141> 这个怎么发图片啊
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..不會
<moriramar> lightning1141: 你去 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 發，然後把地址發上來。
<moriramar> lightning1141: ompldr.org 也行，不過可能會有些慢。
<lightning1141> 13.0.782.215
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我看過 gentoo的 emerge tree有apt和yum這些管理包的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 但最好不混着用。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 混用出問題上bug人家不睬你。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Gentoo 上 bug 抓得可嚴了，動不動就invalid。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 所以我在清楚 gentoo的東西，，才給fedora報bug
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 所以我在清除 gentoo的東西，，才給fedora報bug
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 所以不管了，直接用 Portage 的，我看看Enigmail問題再解決不了，換thunderbird-bin。再解決不了，看 Evolution官方的Bug怎麼解決，再解決不了，我這輩子都不打算 再摸Gnome了。
<CyrusYzGTt> gdzhang§ hi老鄉，，
<caleb-> moriramar: 重灌系统吧
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ thunderbird跟 gnome沒什麼關徐
<lotutu> 请问我们宿舍的都用一个路由的情况下我能不能用自己的电脑搭建dhcp服务器并让其它同学的电脑在我的电脑开机时使用我的dhcp服务器？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 64bit 的thunderbird必須安裝 64bit 的 enigmail
<moriramar> caleb-: 換 KDE 肯定重灌。
<moriramar> caleb-: AES都被破了（雖然只是理論上），果斷換Twofish，然後重新加密。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 這個我知道。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Thunderbird和Gnome沒關系，但是Evolution有，我Evolution不能用
<caleb-> moriramar: 啥？ gpg?
<moriramar> 我看非常了得了，對 gpg
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我從來不用 evolution
<caleb-> 64位系统也可以跑 32位 thunderbird 的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對了，這個你應該問 microcai
<CyrusYzGTt> AES其實是 用rainbiwtables破解的
<CyrusYzGTt> AES其實是 用rainbiwtables破解的 還有 boinc,,你們的幫助下破解的
<CyrusYzGTt> distRTgen
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu常用命令收集之--新手必知命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343688 http://limdengrock.iteye.com/blog/1029549 sudo apt－get install 软件名 安装软件命令 sudo nautilus 打开文件（有root权限） su root 切换到“root” ls 列出当前目录文件（不包括隐含文件） ls -a 列出当前目录文件（包括隐含文件） ls -l 列出当前目录下 ...
<lightning1141> chrome      [18588:18588:16738531314:ERROR:CONSOLE(6472)] "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'can_uninstall' of undefined", source: chrome://newtab/ (6472)
<lightning1141> [18588:18588:16743023677:ERROR:CONSOLE(6472)] "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'can_uninstall' of undefined", source: chrome://newtab/ (6472)
<lightning1141> [18588:18625:16775032974:ERROR:nss_ocsp.cc(581)] No URLRequestContext for OCSP handler.
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ 跟我遇到的是一樣的錯誤
<lightning1141> 怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ 沒有解決，，用 opera
<lightning1141> :'(
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ 估計是 nss和openssl的問題。。
<lightning1141> 不明白
<jkjlucky> 请教：我有2台服务器A和B，A是web服务器，B是邮件服务器，A连着外网，而B只连接着A，请问大家我该怎样设置iptables，才能让B正常对外发送邮件？
<microcai> jkjlucky: iptable -t nat -j MASQ??????
<jkjlucky> 什么意思？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: microcai怎麼了？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 他負責Enigmail的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 他寫過教程，，而且在gentoo有經驗
<jkjlucky> microcai: 可以详细说一下么
<microcai> jkjlucky: A 开启 NAT 就可以了
<microcai> jkjlucky: google 一下 iptable NAT
<jkjlucky> microcai: 我查了很多，都说的比较虚呀~A开启NAT到B？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你是說GnuPG嗎？不過那個bug更多的是和Enigmail插件有關。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 上次也當着他面問過好多次了，大概是不太清楚。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..好吧，，我也不會，，
<jkjlucky> microcai: 在服务器A设置： iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 服务器B的IP -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j MASQUERADE 就可以么？
<link307> 为嘛gmail.com能ping通在浏览器中却打不开捏
<CyrusYzGTt> 正常，，youtube我也能ping,,就是不能上去 看
<goola> 看你ping 的是不是google
<moriramar> cfy: 我錯了，用個Gambit不知道隨機函數叫什麼。Google也找不到……
<cfy> moriramar: 你为啥不common lisp?
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 又在推荐common lisp了？
<cfy> ScarletWolf: .
<microcai> jkjlucky: iptables 许久不用了. 不清楚咯
<jkjlucky> 啊，help me~
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我也很久沒用，，現在我的 fedora成了別人的肉雞，，而且是中低等的配置
<qinglingquan> microcai: gentoo下是不是没有ttmkfdir?
<moriramar> cfy: ……不用。那種一點也不函數化的東西。
<cfy> moriramar: (require 'random)(random 10)
<cfy> moriramar: 怎么不函数化了....
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> qinglingquan:  mkfontdir
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯嗯，，有時後會不斷的佔用我的寬帶，，還有cpu進程
<qinglingquan> microcai: mkfontdir生成的simsun有问题:(
<cfy> moriramar: 那个行不?
 * microcai 终于有 WM 用了
 * microcai 刚刚一直处于没 WM 状态
<qinglingquan> 哦？
<microcai> qinglingquan:  gnome-shell 升级ing ... 突然 gnome-shell 崩溃, 就没 gnome-shell 用了. 除非 gnome-shell 升级完毕
<microcai> qinglingquan: 现在暂且有mutter用
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235840/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 以前的阿三弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<qinglingquan> microcai: :)
<ScarletWolf> A站啊。。。\
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 记得A站、B站注册都得邀请码，至今没进去。。。
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 没必要注册
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 记得有些是必须注册才能看的
<hkuieagle> hi
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 那我也不注册
<^k^> hkuieagle, 好  ㍯ 
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 好吧。。。
<hkuieagle> transmission怎么把所有任务迁到另一台机器上？
<cfy> roylez_: 太nb了把.....
<roylez_> cfy: 居然可以墙上飞
<roylez_> cfy: 一步踩错就尼玛可以升仙了阿
<cfy> roylez_: 那个,中国最近的ufo,看了么...
<roylez_> cfy: 没看，ufo没兴趣
<cfy> roylez_: 升天,就不放出来了....
<moriramar> cfy: 我知道了。我看看。
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯，不行，gsi沒有require
<roylez_> cfy: 对了。ai-class已经可以报名了。我还在等ml-class
<roylez_> cfy: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn053/20110818/0025/p_large_SX7E_3e89000181895c16.jpg
<iGoogle> 版本 11.51
<iGoogle> 编制 1087
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86049e9dtw1dkoqh9bhdej.jpg
<link307> 为什么firefox 6.0的autoproxy都用不用了啦啊
<link307> 啊喂有人理我吗
<cfy> link307: 没
<link307> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/895303capture1314805687.jpg
<call> 终于进来了
<Dillon> >:-)
<call> 同志们  这个chat的字体可以改不
<call> 颜色
<Dillon> 改主题样式
<call> 命令是什么？
<Dillon> 没命令，手动编辑主题文件
<gdzhang> settings->preference..
<call> 最近听说palm挺好玩的  这里有胖友不
<link307> 为啥用不了autoproxy啊
<link307> 6.0不是可以的吗？
<like-cn> 求教大家是怎么安装*。bin 文件阿
<like-cn> 我按照网上的教程弄都不行
<like-cn> cd到bin所在目录            //进入目录 chmod +x filename.bin    //使该文件可执行 ./filename.bin
<like-cn> like@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ AdobeAIRInstaller.bin AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found
<like-cn> like@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ AdobeAIRInstaller.bin AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> like-cn: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<knownbad> ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<knownbad> 看你存在那里
<like-cn> ？请问是什么意思
<like-cn> 我刚刚试了下 open with sh
<like-cn> 也完全没反应
<knownbad> 好似shell的问题, 我忘了
<like-cn> 我就是直接鼠标右键 然后 open with other application
<knownbad> 档案在那里？
<like-cn> 然后command选 sh
<knownbad> 你又是怎么打的？
<knownbad> 直接用terminal.
<like-cn> 好吧我一开始在终端里面
<like-cn> cd Downloads
<like-cn> 文件在里面
<knownbad> ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<knownbad> 就打这个试试
<like-cn> ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin Segmentation fault
<like-cn> Segmentation fault
<like-cn> 。
<knownbad> 不一样的问题
<like-cn> ？什么不一样的问题？
<like-cn> 还是我的shell什么有问题》
<like-cn> 然后权限是可以执行的
<knownbad> 不知，问别人去。  我程度低。
<knownbad> 不是shell了。
<like-cn> 好吧 多谢了！！！
<like-cn> 哦
<like-cn> 小弟才开始用ubuntu 多多指教了
<knownbad> 我建议再下载次看看。
<like-cn> 主要试搜了半天还是解决不了 郁闷了
<like-cn> 行
<knownbad> 你是自己下载的还是内建的？
<like-cn> 我才下的
<like-cn> 从 adobe观望2上
<like-cn> 官网
<knownbad> 什么新立得的？
<knownbad> 哦。
<like-cn> 我试着下个其他的bin文件看看
<knownbad> good luck.
<like-cn> 嗯 多谢了
<like-cn> 埃 还是不行
<like-cn> 下个deb的文件 又说 an error has encounted while installing
<like-cn> 郁闷死了
<like-cn> 真心想学却阻碍重重
<euroford> 有人在empathy里面用过SIP吗？
<fennng> ls
<fennng> ls
<fennng> hello
<fennng> olleh
<^k^> fennng, 好  ㍝ 
<fennng> 有机器人
<^k^>  06:08
<dungeon_archl> cd q3rally
<dungeon_archl> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-01
<firetoo> hello
<^k^> firetoo, 好  ㍠ 
<firetoo> 第一次用，不大会
<firetoo> 试着打几个字看看
<firetoo> 我的是乱码吗？
<xiangfu> firetoo, 不是
<xiangfu> firetoo, 和 ^k^ 聊吧。
<xiangfu> firetoo,  她有时间 :)
<firetoo> 我看看有没有人呀
<firetoo> 不知道我的字符是不是乱码，打出来大家看看
<Jakalala> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=......&fr=wwwt
<^k^> ⇪ title: ......吧_贴吧
<firetoo> 看列表里好多人，可没人说话
<Jakalala> 竟然有这样的吧，真是挺.........
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Jakalala Which one?
<firetoo> 水帖
<firetoo> 有人吗？
<firetoo> 出来应一句吧！
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-01 09:08:05 +0800
<Jakalala> ^k^: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 01 日 星期四 09:08:22
<^k^> Jakalala, 28。  ㍡ 
<ineed> ...
<ineed> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 01 日 星期四 09:23:18
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<imadper> How to change file between the two computer when I using remote-desktop?
<imadper> I use xp to visit my ubuntu.
<imadper> And why i can't input chinese in Emacs when i use remote-desktop?
<xiangfu> imadper, you want copy file from remote-Ubuntu to your local-XP, using WinScp.
<xiangfu> imadper, if your Ubuntu setup sshd service :)
<imadper> xiangfu: ok~
<imadper> xiangfu: thx~
<xiangfu> imadper, what program you using connect to remote-Ubuntu?
<imadper> xiangfu: windows  default  one
<xiangfu> imadper, ?
<imadper> xiangfu: zi dai de na ge
<xiangfu> imadper, mstsc ? connect to Ubuntu?
<imadper> xiangfu: yes
<imadper> xiangfu: mstsc is good than vnc
<imadper> xiangfu: better...
<firetoo> quit
<xiangfu> imadper, install putty and Xming in Windows is much better then 'mstsc'
<xiangfu> imadper, for emacs input method: you can try M-x list-input-methods
<xiangfu> imadper, then : C-x <RET> C-\ (set-input-method)
<imadper> xiangfu: ok, thanks a lot
<imadper> 好难用的输入法
<imadper> 感觉这些输入法都查不多,一样难用 ...
<xiangfu> imadper, but you have Chinese :)
<xiangfu> working better then 0 :)
<imadper> 西
<imadper> 但是 我输入不了英文了 ...哈哈 ~
<imadper> 现去 看看 那个 员成 着面
<CyrusYzGTt> ...。。 員成？？？
<dungeon_archl> 有windows 8的新闻了？我还没碰过windows 7呢。
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 你想碰？
<xiangfu> ：）
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 好吧，我见过windows 7界面。
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<dungeon_archl> 7 Wills.
<CyrusYzGTt> 我相信 win8 肯定很多人用，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，，如果win8流行，，那麼 gnome3就應該一樣，，
<metbsd> win9的消息有了吗
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 如果未来买电脑预装的话就用，不预装就算了。。。
<dungeon_archl> OS XI出现了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 在天朝 windows始終是 默認配套的。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 有些厂商为了省钱，会选择freedos。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 但是銷售的，一定給你安裝上 windows,,
<metbsd> 在哪里，windows都是默认
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 勇敢的承认，Linux永远不可能在任何地方上打败封闭平台。。。因为哪里都是封闭的。
<metbsd> linux和freedos一样，只是为了证明机器能用
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，你说那个啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 我只是討厭，，經銷商把盜版安裝在電腦，，還說是正版，，還要收費
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 最好小心，没准会给你用什么 萝卜果园 之类的，一大堆病毒
<ScarletWolf> ScarletWolf: 经常上网银，那种系统可不敢用。。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 找专营店，找在线销售的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，我準備將經銷商說的正版，win7割掉，，然後只安裝 fedora
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_archl: 自行购买太贵，如果打算用windows，最好还是买个预装windows正版的
<metbsd> 只用Linux也是不现实的
<CyrusYzGTt> 在我的角度只用fedora沒有關係的，，
<dungeon_archl> ScarletWolf: 我说的是买电脑啊。
<dungeon_archl> 公司还是愿意和公司打交道的。也只知道公司的。因为是对等团体。
<cfy_> 主席 蛋蛋 神
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf> jrrp
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 94.95% (Lv19)
<roylez> cfy_: 蛋蛋不在
<ScarletWolf> 今天运气不错。。。
<cfy_> roylez 哦
<dungeon_archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot dungeon今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 46.16% (Lv10)
<cfy_> Andchat 没ignore?!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘坏了，换新硬盘，有办法把老硬盘里面的系统直接移植到新硬盘么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343727 上次报坏扇区的硬盘还没有换下来，今天看了一下，坏扇区又增加了，下午换硬盘。 现在的问题是：怎么快速的把老硬盘上面的系统移植到新硬盘里面？ 我前一阵捣腾的挺厉害，装了40套WM ...
<archl_gaming> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 97.5% (Lv20)
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ dd
<archl_gaming> ScarletWolf: 我换个儿名儿就超过你了：D
<ScarletWolf> archl_gaming: 。。。
<archl_gaming> CyrusYzGTt: 从地牢里钻出来，人品自然上升。
<archl_gaming> 喔。。。对错人了。
<RavenChan> jrrp
 * Oicebot RavenChan今日的人品指数：[|______________________________] 1.19% (Lv1)
<foolloof> first time here,getting used to the irc...
<RavenChan> 哈哈哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<cfy_> 这孩子傻了
<ScarletWolf> !rppk RavenChan
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 14，端起AK就把R avenChan突突突了，获得了 29 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf> 欺负一下
<cfy> RavenChan: 你放弃在vps上架blog了?
<archl_gaming> RavenChan:  darkraven？
 * MeaCulpa 家里电灯短路，ADSL猫打抽风了
<cfy> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<roylez> cfy: 你这破孩子，一天到晚就聊天了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 家里装修三年一到，能坏的立刻都怀了，昨晚电灯短路，烧了我的adsl猫
<cfy> roylez: .......
 * MeaCulpa 装修公司是不是装了定时炸弹...3年保修期一到，啥都灭了
<cfy> roylez: 为啥我没收到ai的email?
<roylez> cfy: 母鸡
<roylez> cfy: ai我不打算上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家是高手...
<cfy> roylez: ...我也不打算上了.....就看书好了...寒假看....
<MeaCulpa> 都是牛人
<MeaCulpa> Linux打败开放平台就够了...
<iGnome> 开放平台，何谓打败。
<Evanescence> 有人有mplayer的配置文件吗？我参考一下，写了一半了
<cfy> iGnome: 神
<iGnome> cfy: 你辜负了别人啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: unix之类开放平台OS
<cfy> iGnome: 啥?
<iGnome> 居然写出@a=@b; @b=@c
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我从来都是不用配置文件裸跑~~
<cfy> iGnome: 这不很正常么....
<iGnome> unix开放？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 比如自动载入字幕，显示进度，什么的
<cfy> iGnome: 标准的交换啊....
<iGnome> 这哪里是学术派的做法。nnnd 我说过的，你不能重复
<Evanescence> a, b = b, a
<iGnome> 他那是要内部实现的模拟呢
<cfy> iGnome: 我觉得实现来说.可以做到O(1)
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ...不看字幕，不需要进度...
<cfy> Evanescence: 数组
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 额，我还是找找把
<XwinX> Evanescence: 只要文件名相同, 字幕是自动载入的吧
<iGnome> 昨天领了一把裁纸刀。切了 c-f-y
<archl_gaming> 。。。
<cfy> .....
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<Evanescence> XwinX: 我的不行，要按v才能enable subtitlee load，j循环选择字幕
<cfy> iGnome: (rotatef a b)
<cfy> iGnome: common lisp只要这样就好了
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: hi
<cfy> iGnome: 我找了,List::Utils啥的.没找着
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: hi
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你中间被斩了呢
<iGnome> 内部的实现。
<XwinX> Evanescence: overlapsub=1
<iGnome> 你辜负了别人的期望。
<XwinX> sub-fuzziness=1
<iGnome> Evanescence: 你的j可以循环？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 点灯短路怎么会把猫给搞坏
<iGnome> 那不是更强
<iGnome> 编译版本？
<Evanescence> XwinX: iGnome 恩
<Evanescence> XwinX: 加进config
<XwinX> Evanescence: 嗯
<iGnome> 都嗯啥
<iGnome> roylez: 你昨天又和 MeaCulpa出去搞啥
<iGnome> 每天定时出去
<roylez> iGnome: 你这个无聊神啊...
<roylez> 蛋蛋都不来了，让人感到了淡淡的无聊...
<archl_gaming> roylez: 谁是蛋蛋？
<iGnome> 搞蛋
<archl_gaming> ？
<Evanescence> XwinX: 启用截屏的那个选项是什么？我在man里好像也找不到。
<XwinX> Evanescence: screenshot
<XwinX> Evanescence: 但我只在命令行加载
<XwinX> Evanescence: 没写到配置文件里
<Evanescence> XwinX: 恩
<cfy> iGnome: 还是用common lisp好了.....$c=[qw(1 2 3)];$d=[qw(a b c)];倒是可以($c,$d)=($d,$c)
<cfy> iGnome: perl不好用...
<iGnome> 那是sb写法而已。内部还是临时转的
<iGnome> XwinX:
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 无时无刻都在推荐common list啊。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: common lisp
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 呃。。。拼写错误
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<MeaCulpa> perl, 关键看谁写得
<iGnome> XwinX: 你说的那sub参数。干嘛的。
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<XwinX> iGnome: 加载字幕啊
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-01 10:51:27 +0800
<MeaCulpa> 东施就是抹上Lamar, 还是丑陋的
<iGnome> j自动切换？
<XwinX> iGnome: 0,1,2 3级
<iGnome> 我可没试出来
<iGnome> 当前目录内，任何srt都知道加载？
<XwinX> iGnome: 0 是精确匹配, 1是只要包含名称, 2 是所有字幕都加载
<XwinX> iGnome: 那就设置为 2
<ScarletWolf> 1比较好用
<ScarletWolf> 否则，当前目录下的所有字幕，包括其他电影的字幕也会加载的
<iGnome> 2好
<ScarletWolf> 除非你一个电影一个目录
<MeaCulpa> 上smplayer吧...
<iGnome> 有多个srt的时候，基本都是目录了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，Qt黑...
<iGnome> 通常名字太长，都不相同
<ScarletWolf> 我的字幕大多都是ass
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: moew
<cfy> iGnome: 神.
<XwinX> ScarletWolf: 我喜欢srt
<iGnome> ass字体丑
<cfy> str的格式简单,其他不知道
<ScarletWolf> XwinX: 。。。不是喜欢讨厌的问题。字幕组只提供了ass
<iGnome> cfy: 。
<XwinX> ass 是不是DVD机能放?
 * Oicebot 对XwinX说：这真不知道。
<cfy>  /ignore  Oicebot
<XwinX> Oicebot:
<iGnome> 你还有DVD机？
<XwinX> Oicebot: bot?
<RavenChan> archl_gaming, 是我
<cfy> RavenChan: 你放弃在vps上架blog了?
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 5.07% (Lv2)
<drdarkraven> jrrp
 * Oicebot drdarkraven今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||________________] 48.55% (Lv10)
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<archl_gaming> RavenChan: 喔。明白，仅仅是想知道而已。
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SubStation_Alpha#Advanced_SubStation_Alpha
<^k^> ⇪ title: SubStation Alpha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<archl_gaming> Evanescence:  7 seals!!!
<drdarkraven> cfy, 我要自己弄vps =.=
<cfy> 这个比较复杂
<cfy> drdarkraven: 哦
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 那是什么？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence:  Sins Seals 都是圣经里的。
<iGnome> XwinX: GO桌面不错。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 哦，这样啊，seals是什么解释？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: sins是招来解难的——罪，Seals是上帝给的印章，避免受到伤害。。。
<ineed> Evanescence: 灌水是原罪？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 那个其实就是印章的意思。
<XwinX> iGnome: 什么Go桌面?
<archl_gaming> ineed: 灌吧！
<iGnome> 手机的
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要
<archl_gaming> iGnome: 喔。
<iGnome> 用过再说。 XwinX
<iGnome> 比sense强蛮多
<ScarletWolf> archl_gaming: seal，封印么
<XwinX> iGnome: 我也不用sense啊
<cfy> http://kernel.org/
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 明白了，我是看了一个叫做懒惰的书才知道圣经的七宗罪的
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Linux Kernel Archives
<archl_gaming> ScarletWolf: 印！
<cfy> Kernel.org has been hacked
<archl_gaming> ScarletWolf: 我才不给你:)
<ScarletWolf> archl_gaming: 。。。
<iGnome> 告诉你强大的，你还不要。
<archl_gaming> cfy: 喔。随意吧。
<iGnome> 比ios都强。 XwinX
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 好吧。我多年不看书了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要
<iGnome> 因为包括了它的全部
<archl_gaming> iGnome: 神啊。。。你的口技不够啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 神,一天当晚聊天啊..
<iGnome> 你破手机，难道买了不是带的sense?
<archl_gaming> cfy: 来聊到晚
<XwinX> iGnome: 我删掉了原来的 sense
<cfy> iGnome: sense不错啊
<iGnome> 这啥bot。乱搭话的。踢了。 archl_gaming
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 额，我一直在找，其余的六本，那本小的黑色的书懒惰，写的非常好啊，
<archl_gaming> XwinX: 。。。你不会是在手机上搞emacs之类吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 让你没ignore...
<iGnome> cfy: 你不是安猪的吧。
<iGnome> XwinX: 那用啥桌面的
<cfy> iGnome: 我怎么不是了...g10啊...
<archl_gaming> cfy: 。。。是么。。。我被你忽略了。。。
<cfy> XwinX: 用emacs的?
<iGnome> cfy: 额。你又有钱了啊。那去试试go
<cfy> archl_gaming: 没.没看懂你说啥
<cfy> iGnome: 啥go?
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 。。。都不知道。
<iGnome> 市场里面找go，就看到。 cfy
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 要是见到可以告诉我一下
<XwinX> archl_gaming: cfy  怎么可能
<Evanescence> 我们这儿网上书店也没有，你们那儿可能有
<Evanescence> 吃饭啦。。。
<cfy> XwinX: 厄
<XwinX> iGnome: 我用 miui
<cfy> iGnome: 我才不要桌面呢.....
<iGnome> XwinX: 猜都这样。那好多bug的。不是说
<iGnome> 桌面管理，随时切换的。试试就知道哪个好了。还不要刷机
<iGnome> g10那么大容量的。浪费可耻
<XwinX> iGnome: 还行
<iGnome> 我的E信号，怎么不出来了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 开通了gprs的。告诉我怎么搞
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥意思?
<XwinX> iGnome: 你现在是什么信号 ?
<iGnome> gprs上网，不是要出一个E的图标嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 你现在是什么图标?
<iGnome> 没图标
<scriptkids> iGnome: 是EDGE...G是grps
<iGnome> 启用始终连接。。。
<iGnome> G/E
<cfy> ....
<XwinX> iGnome: 接入点呢?
<iGnome> 都一样。
<XwinX> APN
<cfy> 为啥神设置不来彩信和grps呢?
<iGnome> hiapn自动设置的
<cfy> iGnome: 买错了.....我喜欢开发的,和省电的...
<XwinX> iGnome: 是不是开了wifi了?
 * Oicebot 对XwinX说：啊？这不知道。
<iGnome> 数据漫游也选中了
<iGnome> 没开wifi
<iGnome> 没图标
<cfy> ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 没电话费了
<ineed> iGnome: cmnet
<cfy> 什么破玩意...神都用不来.....
<iGnome> 才不会。
<cfy> iGnome: 坚决不买,神都用不来的产品.....
<cai> hi
<iGnome> 没开移动网络。
<iGnome> nnnd
<cfy> .......
<cai> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, cai小朋友
<cai> 你好 你认识我？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, cai学长
<cfy> 上班时间玩手机啊....
<cai> 。。。。你是？
<iGnome> nnnd 那多键开关的bug嘛。点了图标，不开移动网络。
 * drdarkraven 要补考，求祝过...
<cfy> drdarkraven: 啥考试?
<XwinX> iGnome: 哈哈哈
<cfy> iGnome: .......
<iGnome> rotator 是啥意思
<cfy> cai: 没和你说...
<cai> 我也没和你说 我和 Oicebot说的
<cai> Oicebot> 你好呀, cai学长
<cai> Oicebot> 你好呀, cai小朋友
<drdarkraven> cfy, 总之挂科了，7小时后补考
<cai> 我以为他认识我呢
<cfy> 玩bot的,要果断ignore....
<cfy> drdarkraven: 哦.祝福你...
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 5.07% (Lv2)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，ineed桑。
<RavenChan> jrrp
 * Oicebot RavenChan今日的人品指数：[|______________________________] 1.19% (Lv1)
<cfy> OT: 你是OT_ink?
<OT> Jrrp
<RavenChan> 啊哈哈哈哈
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||_________________________] 16.67% (Lv4)
<OT> cfy: nope
<cfy> OT: 哦
<cfy> iGnome: liu滔的经历证明了perl比common lisp难学多了...
<cfy> iGnome: liu滔:我辛苦耕耘地在翻译Sawfish的Info文档，为的只是可以熟用Sawfish，努力登上像ee那样的神的位置……
<OT> 猥琐之神？
<cai> 哪个大侠可以做我师傅啊
<cai> 我想学学操作系统
<iGnome> 一边去
<cfy> iGnome: 直接kick掉 ineed
<iGnome> 容易多了。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 竟然亵渎神
<cfy> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=343683,看四楼
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Perl习题强力挫败感求指教
<iGnome> 你上去踢吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 自己的事情.自己做嘛
<iGnome> 他还没入门
<iGnome> 熟悉几个后，其实就快了。
<iGnome> 看书的，入门反而慢。
<cfy> 看神码,re....
<iGnome> 我最近去玩板子去了。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 啥板子?
<iGnome> 昨天，到了3个板子，一人分一个。论坛有帖子。
<cfy> iGnome: 我咋找啊..
<iGnome> 你肯定能找到
<iGnome> 其实，我是准备演示给崽崽看的。
<iGnome> 没啥可玩的。
<cfy> 崽崽看得懂?!
<cfy> 我不信
<iGnome> 让崽崽从小受熏陶。
<iGnome> 上小学第一天，给同学演示控制板。 lol
<iGnome> 演示cli操作。
<cfy> 同学都吓坏了...
<iGnome> 那是会。其实还不如让他演示etqw。
<cfy> 太暴力了.
<cfy> iGnome: 带过去.直接被老师没收....
<cfy> iGnome: http://s.click.taobao.com/t_8?e=7HZ6jHxdN3bmd8F8oPoAYGE9XTGSDty%2FW1ifR9S7JC%2BlPAw95N9yV59nJbefyCQqFwea4VwzIaPEop0sGX1U18wEyNXAKGX41RcSSfykSwDKi10PUlIGrWt7zoPAtkJIGtuWwle5tw%3D%3D&c=3db7d7b21727edd1e550bf9cc12a1df4&p=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934&n=63&u=0
<cfy> iGnome: 这种?
<iGnome> 那不会。没没收的概念。他会直接和老师抢的。
<iGnome> 差不多
<cfy> 肯定不敢....
<cfy> iGnome: 除开说我爸是神......
<Landme> Hi
<^k^> Landme, 好  ㍣ 
<cfy> iGnome: 还带电脑?
<iGnome> 2.1M的邮件，咋闪都没闪。就发完了。别是被屏蔽附件了吧。
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-01 11:38:11 +0800
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 程序经常使sd卡变只读 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343737 程序有一个数据库，会经常写数据到sd卡，奇怪的是有时候会无法写入，看mount命令挂载也变成只读了。不知这个是由什么造成的，是程序写的不好还是卡有问题？有没有什么解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 novesky — 2011-09-01 11:39
<roylez> iGnome: kernel.org被人黑了
<jyfl987> roylez: 其实那是 kernel.org的移动版
<jyfl987> 你看那页面很简洁的 跟wap的差不多 lol
<iGnome> 黑了最好。省得编译。
<cfy> .....
<roylez> iGnome: 是个搞死gentoo党的契机
<iGnome> 还有arch
<cfy> .......
<roylez> iGnome: arch的内核有现成的
<iGnome> 有人也喜欢编译嘛
<iGnome> 贱兔也有现成的
<cfy> iGnome:
<cfy> iGnome: 友善之臂的arm貌似不错啊
<cfy> iGnome: 啥都有
<iGnome> 我这有那机器。丢一边了，就搞了一个界面，控制下485数据。
<cfy> iGnome: 单片机.或者是开发板的英文是啥
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> emulator board or develop kit?
<iGnome> 不同的公司，说法不同。
<iGnome> 不知道应该是那种
<cfy> kit是板的意思么?
<iGnome> 不记得了。
<iGnome> 看pdf才记得
<iGnome> 英文单词拼写，我不在行。你找 roylez
<cfy> 算了.我用中文好了
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo党和内核有啥关系...
 * microcai Gentoo 天天编译内核虐自己
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 省了你们编译了
<roylez> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/698d2b88gw1dkp1co1sr6j.jpg
<roylez> cfy: 邪门艺术
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ea16c21jw1dkp56rkejqg.gif
<scriptkids> 求一个vim插件 打开一个空的.c或者.cpp的文件的时侯..里边的内容不是空的,,而是已经诸如#include XXXX这样的东东..  这样的插件肯定是有的吧?
<MeaCulpa> http://mystonline.com/en/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Myst Online: Uru Live - Home
<MeaCulpa> Myst 粉丝可以上去瞎逛...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: Myst粉丝也同样可以去Secondlife世界瞎逛
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: SL 没啥detail
<MeaCulpa> 木有那种神秘感
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。神秘感啊。。。。。。确实，没玩过那些类神秘的游戏。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 要神秘感我喜欢一个人去没人的地方。。。
<dungeon_archl> 去探野地。
<MeaCulpa> http://themanaworld.org/index.php 这个也不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Mana World
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 要是探索，你真该玩rogue类的。。。
<dungeon_archl> mea
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 老玩了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 太多了，不仅仅是 nethack啊。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我喜欢和真人交流，单机没意思
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 还是nethack最好
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我擦，留给我每天维护家里os的时间只有10min, 还毛游戏
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得我玩游戏没天赋~
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，那就不管了。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: tablet adventure
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我每天回去还可以对电脑4-5个小时
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 我玩不下去。
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你爽的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 自从我的静电笔被娃娃弄坏以后，很久没在ipad上nethack了，唉
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  现在有空聊天，都走了好几回合了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“dungeon_archl姑娘，慢走~~~”
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
 * dungeon_archl 鄙视 Oicebot
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你该去玩dwarf fortress
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: ipad有静电笔？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: ipad不是只能用手么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是我有你那样的时间，说不定把以前帐号激活了，EVE, EQ
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 毛皮摩擦过得橡胶棒，手指
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 有静电就行啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我从良以前几乎只要是网游都有帐号
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 只是要有电位差即可
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。你太寂寞了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我时间不够用呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不够用还三国杀？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就算一天有72小时我也不会碰啥三国杀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三国杀。没弄完的db2 adapter，10月份又要上ml-class了
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<^k^> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍤ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来自CSDN的垃圾邮件：“利用周末体验IBM小型机，还可以拿到外企IT权威认证证书，为职场提升添砖加瓦(AD)”
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你去吧
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: IBM5100嗎？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 要是遇上了疾風迅雷的Knight-hart多分享些消息過來
<MeaCulpa> 登陆AIX系统，设置用户密码
<MeaCulpa> 获取AIX在线帮助信息
<MeaCulpa> 介绍AIX中文件类型，以及如何对文件及目录进行操作
<roylez> MeaCulpa: (AD)的可以直接去死
<MeaCulpa> 介绍链接文件的概念
<MeaCulpa> 要死啊，这还用得着培训...随便找个shell.cjb几分钟就知道了
<MeaCulpa> AIX上存储管理概述
<MeaCulpa> 讨论逻辑卷管理器（logical volume manager）的作用
<roylez> 骗钱啊
<MeaCulpa> Paging Space的管理
<roylez> 真想学的，不用上照样学了
<MeaCulpa> paging space 我倒是没改过的...
<MeaCulpa> "在中国，采用AIX作为主要操作系统的IBMUNIX服务器，连续8年占据中国UNIX服务器市场份额第一名。"
<roylez> 交钱去的，不是真心想学的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 今天晨报有新闻，IBM要建立一套食品来源追踪系统
<roylez> svc升级，1个半小时还没好
<roylez> 真心期待刷成砖
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 其实我上个月讲的比这个都深...都开始吹Power7的架构，板载L3 Cache的好处了...
<MeaCulpa> 下面全部睡着了
<roylez> .......
<MeaCulpa> 13:00
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/153572.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 上海交通大学超光速通信研究获得新进展_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FTL通信中国人搞成了？ 不是啥纠缠
<CyrusYzGTt> ...超光速？？。
 * MeaCulpa 想起来EVE的克隆技术，一个人濒死的时候，其生命维持系统立即将脑中所欲偶数据传回某空间站，灌入一个预先培养的克隆体
<MeaCulpa> NB 啊
<MeaCulpa> 不死不灭
<CyrusYzGTt> 凌波麗？？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: EVE Online
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 太空堡垒-卡迪拉加里的机器人就这样
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我以爲是 EVA
<MeaCulpa> 这当中就有几个重要技术，Capsulism, FTL通信，克隆，脑科学
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: EVA，杂糅野蛮宗教的色情小电影而已
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 出去找 午飯去，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<chen> heihei
<chen> 有人在吗？
<chen> 这个奇怪的聊天软件，哈哈
<dungeon_archl> chen: 。。。这不是软件，是服务。
<chen> 嗯嗯，
<chen> 知道知道，应该很少人用这个吧，
<AK-47> kernel被 黑是怎么被发现的?
<chen> 请问一下，我的grub怎么无法splash 背景啊？
<chen> 修改玩menu.lst一定要update-grub吗？
<chen> 怎么没人回答我啊？
<moriramar> chen: 因為在午休吧
<moriramar> chen: 不一定。
<moriramar> chen: update-grub是一個工具，方便你生成一個基本的menu.lst。但是如果你有特別的需要，還是直接修改比較好。
<tenzu> 启动达人
<chen> 我直接在启动时运行grub命令splashimage命令也没效果，看来时图片有问题
<moriramar> chen: 你問下啟動達人tenzu吧。
<tenzu> 呸,我不会搞grub/grub2/lilo
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: 7s!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Windows下面堪比monaco的字体，consolas
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: :-)，那是自动的命令，你别在意
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: .我发现口袋妖怪被分到了 roguelike 这一类。。。
<chen> tenzu，那你搞什么
<tenzu> chen: 灌水扯蛋
<chen> oh,my god
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: windows下mono字体有啥好用的？我不喜欢细线。。。看重影了。
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence:  哦
<moriramar> tenzu: 那你來句啟動達人。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 一般般吧，不怎么用，也是ttf打天下，win下面我重视中文的，喜欢幼圆
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。。。windows下是把字体压缩，原来粗大的到windows处理过就细了。。。
<tenzu> moriramar: 我说你是启动达人
<chen> 我的内存只有256的竟然还能运行Lubuntu，好彩啊
<MeaCulpa> 幼圆就很细了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我还喜欢hp字体
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我都没用过。
<mao> MeaCulpa: hp字体是？
<MeaCulpa> mao: Futura
<wzlxx> cjb 不能用了？
<MeaCulpa> mao: 所有hp的文档，说明书，都用的自己字体
<mao> 在哪里可以找到呢
<MeaCulpa> mao: 你随便搜个打印机，软件的pdf 手册
<chen> oo,吃饱的家伙们来了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 那个啊。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 看着相当熟悉呢。以前做作业就跟它有关，linux下倒是有几个类似的。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futura_(typeface)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Futura (typeface) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> 恩，futura是一个大系列
<MeaCulpa> hp的稍微改了一点点
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  其实GNOME3的默认字体和它挺像的。。。 Cantarell
<MeaCulpa> 比较有名的用户还有IKEA
<MeaCulpa> 你看宜家的标签，价格表啥的
<Evanescence> 只用monospace字体的路过
<MeaCulpa> 适合打印，不适合写代码
<wzlxx> 谁现在还在用cjb？？
<mao> 终端下大家都用什么字体啊，我这除了monospace其他的都会出现字符重叠的现象
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:28:39)
<dungeon_archl> 最好的monospace 到目前为止我还是认为 Libreation Mono——Ubuntu 默认的。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 那個網站？？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: ssh账号
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。省墨又清晰。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 哦，有時不能使用，，很邪門的。。我懷疑是 個陷阱
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 免费字体和专业资深设计最大的差异，就是用料多少——
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 什么陷阱？
<dungeon_archl> mao: Libreation Mono最棒了。
 * MeaCulpa 的shell.cjb 帐号没了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 某天朝的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫也没去啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在听
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Seminar很丑，怪不得当年同事要bs
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 讲的有你说的好听不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<mao> dungeon_archl: 是要比monospace清晰点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我就知道，你的忽悠功力还是很强的
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 汗，现在用IP都登录不上了
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 你也不简单
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我材料虽不比Acceture好看，人也没Oracle白发苍苍港台腔，但还不至于如此
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 我不行。irc里面喷喷人可以，上台就不行了
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 。。。你不够身高马大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 关键国内靠的是sales潜规则，consultant只是走形式
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高手解答,安装ununtu时出错！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343746 请高手们帮忙解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 773605146 — 2011-09-01 13:16
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: fire用的那个地址了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ?
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  etXreal 似乎要出了，翻新老游戏：这会儿支持 OpenGL 3.2，支持Quake4/Doom3模型/和地图，支持新的特效很多—— http://www.moddb.com/mods/etxreal
<^k^> ⇪ title: ETXreaL mod for Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - Mod DB
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ET!
<dungeon_archl> fire 到底是啥啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，开始播放HP字体了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: irc的服务器地址
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  ？播放字体是什么
<Evanescence> 请问哪个比较好？markdown，LaTex，等等的，或者类似的推荐？
<MeaCulpa> irc.linuxfire.com.cn  https, 6668
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: typesetter?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: troff
 * MeaCulpa 开玩笑
<Evanescence> me
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: ??
 * jyfl987 知错就改，善若大阉
<MeaCulpa> please help po
<MeaCulpa> http://127.0.1.1/
<MeaCulpa> ‎127.0.1.1
 * MeaCulpa 有个娃娃在FaceBook求救，说Xampp装好以后服务器没起来
<MeaCulpa> 还贴了个ip, 127.0.0.1
<MeaCulpa> :)
<Evanescence> 怎么用vim打开并阅读tex后缀的文件啊？或者markdown的
<gfrog> jyfl987, laf
<SIDU> howto install sqlite v3 in ubuntu -?
<SIDU> 我的SQLITE 怎么还是v2 ？
<gfrog> SIDU, Can you speak Chinese in a chinese channel?
<chen> haha
<^k^> Package: sqlite3
<^k^> State: installed
<^k^> Automatically installed: no
<^k^> Version: 3.7.7-2ubuntu1
<maivel> SIDU: 直接有个包sqlite3
<SIDU> 哦
<SIDU> 到哪里装 ？
<SIDU> sudo apt-install 多少阿？
<^k^> aptitude search sqlite3
<chen> apt-get install sqlite3 不就是了吗
<SIDU> o
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用的图片居然带外面网站水印...
<gfrog> 小k这么智能。。。
<gfrog> 球小k代码，有开源嘛？
<SIDU> chen 奇怪，我装的时候说 已经V3 了。怎么PHP 打开还是 v2.8 ?
<iIlL0oO> > $my_s
<^k^> iIlL0oO, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<SIDU> chen 是否 apache 搞鬼 ？
<gfrog> iIlL0oO, thx
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要在内部irc上跑么?
<adam8157> 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157, 这都被你猜到了
<if_else> 各位兄台，kvm 使用桥接模式，无法创建 tap
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天公司网速好慢
<if_else> tap0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<if_else> interface tap0 does not exist!
<gfrog> if_else, 手工建一个呗
<gfrog> adam8157, 没发现，我这ok，哈
 * gfrog 小k竟然是ruby写的！看不懂
<chen> SIDU，这个我就不知的了，是不是你的php里没写准是sqlite3
<adam8157> gfrog: 莫非昨天流量太大, 今天限制了....
 * Oicebot 对chen说：看起来不太像。
<gfrog> adam8157, 一定是你干坏事了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你想要啥的? 貌似bot多数是perl的
<if_else> gfrog: 兄 ？ 是否有文档？我在 /etc/network/interfaces 中添加了配置文件的
<gfrog> adam8157, 我们频道里正在跑的是java的，擦里个擦。硬着头皮看看小k，想法翻译成python的好啦，哈哈
<gfrog> if_else, 木有，俺运行qemu之前都自己套层脚本。
<gfrog> if_else, 看来俺有必要再次研究下qemu-kvm的网络配置了，用脚本用傻了。。。
<SIDU> chen: SQLite Library 	3.7.4 ==>phpinfo()
<SIDU> 应该是V3 哦？
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，可否借鉴一下，脚本！
<SIDU> chen 明白了 php function 不一样。呵呵 sqlite3::...
<iIlL0oO> gfrog: ruby能看懂不？
<gfrog> if_else, 稍等，我翻翻
<gfrog> iIlL0oO, 勉勉强强，连蒙带猜 哈
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Evanescence 这才是他妈的世界
<gfrog> if_else, http://code.google.com/p/gfrog/source/browse/script/vnet.sh 以前写的，现在能对付用，但是有比它更靠谱的方法了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: vnet.sh - gfrog - 一些小东西 - Google Project Hosting
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 安装xerces时的遗漏分隔符？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343753 make all-recursive make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/ch/下载/xerces-c-3.1.1' Making all in src make[2]: 正在进入目录 `/home/ch/下载/xerces-c-3.1.1/src' xercesc/framework/psvi/.deps/XSIDCDefinition.Plo:1: *** 遗漏分隔符 。 停止。 make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/ch/下载/xerces-c-3.1.1/s ...
<metbsd> 智能手机该买哪款啊
<DaBao> HTC
<DaBao> 三星
<DaBao> 摩托罗拉等等都不错的
<moriramar> metbsd: iPhone
<metbsd> ip真的比其他的都好吗？好在哪里？
<DaBao> 好贵
<moriramar> metbsd: 好在價格
<moriramar> metbsd: 好在虛榮。
<moriramar> metbsd: 其它的我目前還沒想到。
<DaBao> 在会议室开会，用无线话筒，IP的电磁干扰明显比其它手机大
<DaBao> 电磁辐射应该也不小
<Athrun_> 电磁干扰大，基本就是电辐射也大
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，使用 tunctl 可以创建 tap 设备了
<DaBao> 手机千万不能配金属套，会明显影响信号强度
<gfrog> if_else, 恩，是啊，本来就是用这玩意建的
<wzlxx> 谁用过python的串口模块？
<gfrog> wzlxx, python-serial？ 很久之前用过
<wzlxx> gfrog: 这个模块为啥不能打开串口然后进行很多次的读写，然后最后才是关闭？
<dungeon_archl> iphone 好在比较齐备，各方面都没什么太大弱点
<wzlxx> 我一次读写然后关闭，这样可可以…
<MeaCulpa> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_539f6e800102dtnk.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [转载]美国对中国大陆共产党员移民美国的新规定_Morgan_新浪博客
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: iPhone还是最好的耳机音乐手机。不过3GS比4代强。
<gfrog> wzlxx, 可以吧，现在不行了？
<moriramar> 哈？這什麼年代了還有人說iPhone音質好？
<wzlxx> 不知道我什么不行…
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 好吧，总比sony和nokia的强。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 连团员都不是的人骄傲路过
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你怎么会不是团员？
<wzlxx> gfrog: 可能是我代码的问题
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 一切证据, 证儿, 申请书, 档案里写有团关系和推荐人的表格, 全部销毁了
<gfrog> wzlxx, http://pyserial.sourceforge.net/ 你用的是这玩意嘛？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Welcome to pySerial’s documentation — pySerial v2.5 documentation
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 所以, 不是
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 。。。哦。
<gfrog> wzlxx, 当年是可以的 ：）
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我以为你和我一样拒绝了呢。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 你也不是啊
<gfrog> adam8157, 你干过啥对不起团对不起党的事了嘛？ 抹杀的这么干净
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 团里来人找了好几次。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl: 比SONY好？好吧，我不說了。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 特么6年级年少无知啊
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 那时候不懂事儿啊
<gebjgd> æ­»bot
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<moriramar> adam8157: 我表示我有1年多沒交團費了，好像按規定我算離開了吧。
<gebjgd> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我去, 别学坏, 你是好人, 要记得
<gfrog> adam8157, 蛋蛋？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我从来都不是好人
<gfrog> adam8157, 这名字好，
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋是什么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去!!!
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你去哪里？
<iIlL0oO> moriramar: 不是税里扣的吗？
<gfrog> adam8157, 以后我就在办公室里大喊三声蛋蛋，你一定要跳出来喊到哈
 * adam8157 被jyf和gnudog毁了
<dungeon_archl> adam8157:  小悟空是不会死的。
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋和潇洒哥...
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 只有成年了才会挂
<moriramar> iIlL0oO: 我目前還沒有直接上稅項目，都是通過其它購買交的稅。
<adam8157> roylez: 公共频道里不止一个不厚道的同事啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...废人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥啊
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你太好欺负了。
 * MeaCulpa 没入党也就是因为交不起党费而已
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 人称小纯洁 没办法
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋不就是潇洒哥吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 入党这个事情, 当时大学果断拒掉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是啊，蛋蛋是你那个煎蛋
<reserved> 大家下午好 我是新来的！
 * adam8157 哎...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: adam8157 也是蛋蛋啊
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我就没入
<adam8157> roylez: 毁人不倦啊你
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你长得很圆润么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 阿蛋
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 这里大多都是消瘦的吧。
<roylez> adam8157: 那是必须的
<gebjgd> 圆润的路过
<roylez> dungeon_archl: MeaCulpa 圆润
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠怎么还没来？
<gfrog> dungeon_archl, gebjgd, 同路过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，你丫现在空就现在走
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好，我也做不下去了
<gebjgd> gnome3 的nautilus为毛看不到samba共享了
<gebjgd> 太匪夷所思了
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 别用GNOME3 的nautilus，感觉是倒退啊，精简过头了。。。
<gfrog> gebjgd, gnome3就是个奇葩啊，我要受不了了，我要换KDE！！
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 不是我用。老婆用
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 我到家都很少开电脑了。手机上
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 給她个mac
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 不用傻逼用的系统
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 给老婆用
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 不能让老婆变成傻逼
<dungeon_archl> 好吧。
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 那么加油为她调试nautilus
<XwinX> gnome3 就是个垃圾
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你都在用什么组件
 * adam8157 不用gnome的人路过, gnome3看起来还好啊
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 因为我有dockstar
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 早知道了。
<gebjgd> XwinX, 红旗汉化组哥
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, cups samba server
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl, 她的文件都在上面备份着
<gebjgd> adam8157, arch直接gnome装的
<DaBao> 嘿嘿，我的手机刷到 Sense 3.0 啦，特效真的不错哦\(^o^)/
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你自己也在用gnome?
<gebjgd> adam8157, openbox + tint2
<adam8157> gebjgd: oh
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 听说了这个 http://www.raspberrypi.org/  ？
<xiangfu> 当你们说 gnome3 的时候是指的什么？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Raspberry Pi | An ARM Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: gnome3的组件
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 有些设计没经过用户检验就丢出来了。
<xiangfu> nome-panel  gnome-power-manager gnome-settings-daemon 这些算不算？
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 有gnome-panel么/
<gebjgd> xiangfu, 不算
<xiangfu> gnome-screensaver  gnome-terminal etc etc 这些算不算
<xiangfu> ?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 去死
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 有，连换主题都麻烦要死。
 * gebjgd 上班去
<dungeon_archl> $25的arm集成电脑啊。 超小且性能够用。
<xiangfu> nautilus 是 gnome3 里的吗？
<xiangfu> adam8157, try 'ps aux | grep gnome'
<xiangfu> adam8157, 你就知道你在不在用gnome 了
<adam8157> xiangfu: 我不是小白...我在用awesome...
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: gnome3的意思就是gnome套件第3代？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 一个gnome的也没有...
<xiangfu> adam8157, 那你的电源管理什么的是用什么？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 没电源管理, 要那个干啥
<XwinX> xiangfu: 电源管理做什么用的?
<xiangfu> adam8157, 啊。我也在用 awesome. 但开机的时候必须 执行/usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon &
<xiangfu> /usr/bin/gnome-panel &
<xiangfu> /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager &
 * adam8157 awesome+xterm+screen+ranger
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 。。。
<xiangfu> XwinX, 笔记本啊。
<adam8157> xiangfu: 不管debian, arch还是fedora, 我都是从最小化装起, 一个de的组件也没有
<xiangfu> adam8157, cool. 但是我还是在用 gnome-terminal :)
<xiangfu> adam8157, cool
<adam8157> xiangfu: 用不着省电...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<XwinX> xiangfu: xiangfu 把 cpu 设置成 ondemand 就成了
<XwinX> xiangfu: 搞啥电源管理啊
<xiangfu> adam8157, 待机什么的。 suspend
<xiangfu> XwinX, ^
<adam8157> xiangfu: pm-utils
<XwinX> xiangfu: acpi 事件
<XwinX> xiangfu: 响应这几个事件写上命令成了
<xiangfu> 不会。我就直接 gnome-power-manager :)
<XwinX> ...
<xiangfu> gnome-settings-daemon 为了能好看一点。 ：）
<xiangfu> gnome-panel 就是方便。就这三个就够了：）
<XwinX> xiangfu: gtk主题?
<xiangfu> XwinX, 或以共享一下吗？你也是awesome?
<xiangfu> s/或/可
<XwinX> gnome3 的 panel 就是沱屎
<XwinX> xiangfu: 不是, 我是 gnome3
<xiangfu> adam8157,  共享一下  .config/awesome ?
<xiangfu> 还有nm-applet 和 gnome-keyring-daemon
<adam8157> xiangfu: maybe you will like this: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles (all my config)
<xiangfu> adam8157, thanks
<xiangfu> 你狠呢：a = add
<xiangfu> b = branch
<xiangfu> c = commit
<adam8157> xiangfu: 说我?
<adam8157> xiangfu: 更多的是bash的alias...
<xiangfu> 多一个字也不打
<xiangfu> ;D
<adam8157> xiangfu: 懒哦
<xiangfu> alias g=git
<xiangfu> g a
<xiangfu> g b
<xiangfu> :)
<adam8157> xiangfu: ga gu gs gp gd 这些是我bash中关于git的alias...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 编译vpopmail时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=148064 紧急请教大大 教程一路走来都无甚问题 直到编译vpopmail 时出现以下错误 不知道如何解决？ checking whether password file entry for the vpopmail user exists... No vpopmail user found. Please add the vchkpw group and vpopmail user. Then run configure again no configure: error: Could not co ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授好
<tenzu> adam8157: 平身
<moriramar> xiangfu: 這個，我打聽一下，我感覺好像認識。你原來是不是安徽的？
 * Oicebot 对moriramar说：当然是啊。
<xiangfu> moriramar, 不是。
<moriramar> xiangfu: 謝謝，那就認錯了。
<xiangfu> moriramar, www.openmobilefree.net
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 59.4% (Lv12)
<tenzu> jrrp
 * Oicebot tenzu今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 12.49% (Lv3)
<tenzu> 原来我更低
<XwinX> jrrp
 * Oicebot XwinX今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 37.4% (Lv8)
<young001> 问个问题，make默认配置的是/etc/make.conf，能不能让make使用home下面的配置？
<gfrog> jrrp
<moriramar> 錢塘江迎來大潮日 百餘遊客被潮水沖擊 我就這得這些小編天天一定要搞些小標題黨
 * Oicebot gfrog今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 50.72% (Lv11)
 * gfrog lol
<moriramar> 寫成潮水迎面衝向百餘遊客不行嗎？
<gfrog> 一定是今天帮人回答问题涨rp啦
<gfrog> xiangfu, adam8157 你们啊，不知道git命令可以自动补全嘛？
<xiangfu> young001, __MAKE_CONF=${HOME}/make.conf
<maivel> jrrp
 * Oicebot maivel今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 76.08% (Lv16)
<Seateng> jrrp
 * Oicebot Seateng今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.13% (Lv12)
<adam8157> gfrog: 知道哦 bash-completion嘛
<xiangfu> gfrog, 那也多一下 'TAB' 啊。
<gfrog> adam8157, 是啊，那还要那些alias干嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是, 更懒嘛...
<young001> xiangfu, 这个怎么改？在export一下？
<xiangfu> $ __MAKE_CONF=.... make
<gfrog> adam8157, xiangfu 用惯了alias会影响你在其他机器上的使用滴，哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: gu  和 git空格u制表   差四下按键
<xiangfu> young001, 你想永久 生效？直接 把 /etc/make.conf 删了 ：）
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个确实, 所以我alias不是很多
<gfrog> adam8157, 啧啧，懒到家了
<gfrog> adam8157, 你干脆把cd alias掉算了，cd之后直接git pull
<young001> xiangfu, 不是，我是连接到unix-center上，我没有权限删除那个文件，而且似乎是它的make.conf出现了问题，所以我想从新指定配置文件
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<young001> xiangfu, 你的意思是export是可以的是吧
<xiangfu> young001, 是
<young001> xiangfu, 我试试，谢谢了
<adam8157> gfrog: 能在运行中, 修改kvm的vnet0所桥接的网卡不?
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Evanescence 这才是他妈的世界
<gfrog> adam8157, 能啊，其实那玩意不是qemu控制的
<xiangfu> gfrog, cd 后直接 git commit -a -m " " && git fetch -a && git rebase origin/master && git push :D
<gfrog> adam8157,  brctl随便改
<adam8157> gfrog: 明白了, 切一下就是了
<xiangfu>  git commit -a -m " " && git fetch -a && git rebase origin/master && git push && mpc next :)
<gfrog> xiangfu, 用不了一会代码库管理员就得来砍你了，哈
<xiangfu>  git commit -a -m " " && git fetch -a && git rebase origin/master && git push && mpc next && irrsi 回到 #ubuntu-cn :D
<gfrog> 谁那有usb hub不？ 能帮我看看单独的一个usb hub（没插其他设备）接到电脑上，lsusb -是什么输出嘛？ 多谢
<gfrog> 哦，是lsusb -v
<adam8157> i
<xiangfu> gfrog, http://pastebin.com/a7HvW96Y
<gfrog> xiangfu, 太感谢了！
<gfrog> adam8157, 你有usb hub？ 有几个？ 借我使使
<adam8157> gfrog: 没这个啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要这个干啥
<gfrog> adam8157, 知道哪里能搞到嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157, 还不是为了测kvm的usb 功能
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea...
<gfrog> adam8157, 好啦，蛋蛋你可以走啦
<gfrog> adam8157, lol
<microcai> adam8157: 那个 xmpp 的 linuxcn 地址是多少？
<adam8157> microcai: no idea
<microcai> adam8157: 我  /home 文件全部丢失了
<moriramar> 話說 Kernel.org 被黑了？
<microcai> jyfl987: tell me
<microcai> jyfl987:  help
<adam8157> microcai: 终于疼了
<microcai> jyfl987:  help
<gfrog> xiangfu, ping。你那里有几个usb hub？ 如果有大于一个的话，能串联俩hub看看lsusb -v的输出嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚才误操作了...哎...又得重来...
<gfrog> adam8157, 你的rp值又下降了
<gfrog> jrrp
 * Oicebot gfrog今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 50.72% (Lv11)
<Oicebot> gfrog桑的好奇心真重…
<adam8157> gfrog: 咩的, 调bridge, 把eth0断了...
 * gfrog 是好奇宝宝
<adam8157> gfrog: 卖萌...
<gfrog> adam8157, 叫你不小心，哼哼
<adam8157> gfrog: 哎...还好这个errata就一个bug, 时间还有
<gfrog> adam8157, 从来不做errata的人表示毫无压力，啊哈哈
 * microcai 55555 2 个星期写的代码全没了
 * microcai 都怪 TMD sina 不提供 git 服务器，导致我代码没放到服务器上， 就在 /home 里 ... 55555555555
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 。。。怎么回事？
<ScarletWolf> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> ScarletWolf: 不小心手贱 .....
<ScarletWolf> microcai: :P用github吧
<adam8157> microcai: 我要是性浪老板就...哼
<ScarletWolf> 话说github不开源可以么/
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 交钱就可以
<ScarletWolf> 哦
<adam8157> microcai: 代码这种东西啊, 在dropbox上架个git好了
<gfrog> microcai, 唉，节哀顺便，杯具的孩儿啊
<Seateng> 在dropbox上架个git这方案不错
<gfrog> Seateng, 这得先过GFW这道坎才行
<jyfl987> Seateng: git放哪里不都一样
<xiangfu> gfrog, 没有那么多
<gfrog> 其实网盘+truecrypt+git，对商业代码也足够了
<gfrog> xiangfu, 那多谢啦 ：） 这样也够了
<adam8157> gfrog: dropbox客户端没有被墙的...
<gfrog> adam8157, 解封了？
<gfrog> adam8157, 之前一直封着的
<adam8157> gfrog: 客户端解封好久的
<gfrog> adam8157, 是嘛。。。俺一直挂着代理来着， 晚上回家试试，这可是个好消息
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且我手握两个openvpn, 两个代理, 一个ssh, 早就忘了这事儿了
<Seateng> 我的客户端也解封好久了。
<adam8157> gfrog: http还在封, https和客户端早就解封了
<gfrog> adam8157, 有公司代理，搞那么多vpn做甚
<microcai> adam8157: 不是跟你说这里 dropbox 被 sina wall 强奸了么
<gfrog> microcai, 贵新浪自己木有网盘？
<Seateng> 大家现在翻墙都用什么VPN
<microcai> gfrog: ç±³
<adam8157> microcai: 我们不墙dropbox, 也可以自己架git tree...得意路过
<gfrog> microcai, 用金山的那个
<gfrog> adam8157, 要低调！
<tenzu> adam8157: 你的ssh是买的还是...
<microcai> gfrog: 金山离我住的地方只有二十分钟的foot路.
<gfrog> microcai, 同
<adam8157> tenzu: 买共享主机带的
<tenzu> adam8157: 速度如何?
<adam8157> microcai: 公司离我住的地方只有十五分钟foot路
<Seateng> 共享主机带的性能肯定不怎么样
<microcai> adam8157: 知道你有钱。 住中关村
<adam8157> tenzu: 不咋样, 还是openvpn和公司的给力
<adam8157> microcai: - -
<tenzu> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 坡国也要这些?
<tenzu> adam8157: 说来话长,我是网管重点监视对象
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦, twitter上看到了...你们竟然还管上网...
<tenzu> adam8157: 主要是限制下载和有版权的东西
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦 那倒是正常
<tenzu> adam8157: 不过去年开始,网管变态了,连淘宝都封,很多人抱怨,虽然我不用那个
<adam8157> tenzu: 坡国也淘宝?
<tenzu> adam8157: 很多国人上呗
<gfrog> tenzu, 真是坏习惯
<gfrog> tenzu, 回来淘山寨货嘛？
<tenzu> gfrog: 我没用过,不过周围很多人在用
<microcai> adam8157: 还好救回了 revoke key
<microcai> adam8157: 已经把public key 撤销了
<lainme> Hi
<^k^> lainme, 好  ㍧ 
<nikon> .
<gfrog> tenzu, 恩，好神奇的国人，哈哈
<dungeon_archl> wow,看到新闻，flightgear可以仿真空战了。
<microcai> jyfl987: ~
<microcai> jyfl987: ping
<tenzu> gfrog: 他们喜欢买一堆东西,等下次回国的时候一起带走
<gfrog> tenzu, 国内东西真便宜嘛？
<adam8157> microcai: 去gtalk上找她好了
<adam8157> microcai: 他
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 问下怎么开webgl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343761 配置如下 i3 2100 4G ddr3 intel集显hd2000 请问怎么开启webgl。chrome firefox opera随便那个浏览器都行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2011-09-01 15:29
<gfrog> tenzu, 不是说国货各种添加剂防腐剂都有嘛，到了国外反倒依赖这些玩意了。。。 lol
<AndChat-> ...
<tenzu> gfrog: 他们买些衣服,手机配件什么的,不是食品
<jyfl987> microcai: pong
<microcai> jyfl987: 已经进去了。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 仙剑5里有个角色叫江云凡...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 是叫 姜云帆吧
<programmeboy_> 是姜云凡
<tenzu> jyfl987: 反正音同字不同而已
 * microcai 一直用  X-plane 的人飘过
<adam8157> microcai: 啥东西
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个有什么大不了的 有个导演和我一模一样名字的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那看来是我火星了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 鼻屎大的国家 诶
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Evanescence 这才是他妈的世界
<GNUdog> 啦啦啦
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不是菊花大么?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这是台湾人说的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 复活了?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 原地满血复活了
<GNUdog> 坑爹的胃痛完全退散，哇拉拉
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这么点的娃娃还胃痛
<adam8157> GNUdog: 印象里长这么大就胃痛过一次
<GNUdog> adam8157, 别装了
<wujie> hello
<microcai> adam8157: 这样很可能是胃癌哦
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍨ 
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 害pia了吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我很健康 不pia
 * GNUdog 吃点东西去
<GNUdog> 哇拉拉
<gfrog> GNUdog, good dog
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么让kvm的guest用ixgbe的Virtual Function啊? 就是ixgbevf这个驱动, 给虚拟机用的
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=343765
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - kernel.org服务器遭入侵
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: ..
<dungeon_archl> 我这次首次听 Steve Jobs的演讲。。。
<dungeon_archl> 感觉，就是普通人额。
<gfrog> adam8157, sriov?
 * MeaCulpa IE8 网银和淘宝杯具了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥意思, google下
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 是, 有提到, 怎么弄
<gfrog> adam8157, emmm 操作极其繁琐，我找个case给你参考
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么感觉这个东西可以直接扔给你们virt了...
<gfrog> adam8157, 不要～不要～～
<gfrog> adam8157, 哼哼
<adam8157> gfrog: 我先看下, 不行就给你们
<gfrog> adam8157, 嘛bug？ 有id木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=731968
<lubotu2> Error: Error getting bugzilla.redhat.com bug #731968: NotPermitted
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 怎么了？
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/669764
<^k^> ⇪ title: 手榴弹击落飞机
<gfrog> adam8157, lol, 据说是哪个team qa_ack的就哪个组验，so。。。 我欢乐的闪～～
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你们轻车熟路啊, 我弄这个太麻烦
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 每次errata的virt bug的都是直接给你们
<roylez> cfy: 这神功这逻辑，跟阿三差不多了
<gfrog> adam8157, emm，反正分过来也分不到俺头上，哈哈。随你喽～
<adam8157> gfrog: 发ticket好了, 你们boss驳回再说
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/669885
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我乐了，你呢（转新华网图）
<DaBao> cfy:  据我所知，当时的战死比好像是 6:1——6个中国人战死:1个日本人战死
<roylez> cfy: 全是老图
<dungeon_archl> 对的。中国人的战法或者战斗能力太差。
<dungeon_archl> 装备和日军其实相差不是很大。。。
<roylez> cfy: 水母帖子没营养
<gfrog> adam8157, 原来team只间交流就是这样的。。。
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/669804
<^k^> ⇪ title: 印度军方暗建新兵种 目标直指中国(转载)
<cfy> roylez: 这怎么老了.
<gfrog> adam8157, 我感觉我们sub-team游离在整体组织外。。。 打法很不同。。
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 装备...
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 看日本那个百人斩的例子，其中一个就是冲进碉堡杀了一队。
<roylez> cfy: 好几个都看过
<cfy> DaBao: 反正,战斗力肯定不行
<Pip_> What's today's topic ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们是一大块儿
<dungeon_archl> Pip_: pimp
<Pip_> lol
<Pip_> dungeon_archl, Identify yourself
<dungeon_archl> Pip_: Im fine with current nick :)
<Pip_> What're you doing here, Austrimie ?
<dungeon_archl> Pip: pimp
<DaBao> cfy、  dungeon_archl: 这个战死比，据说在朝鲜战场上更惨
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 当然。。。美国人不如日本人狠心。。。
<cfy> DaBao: 嗯,意淫的中国片
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 煎蛋刷10次开不了一次
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 还不下班神都走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“dungeon_archl先生，慢走~~~”
<DaBao> 在朝鲜战场，美军空袭，中国人就钻山洞，结果美国轰炸机有本事俯冲下来把炸弹扔山洞里，又把飞机拉起来，凡是进山洞的基本全挂掉，所以到后来躲空袭都不敢进山洞了
<dungeon_archl> .Oicebot kick oicebot
<XwinX> DaBao: 难道山洞是垂直的?
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 翻墙啊
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 垂直的就丢不进去了
<iGirl> DaBao: 谣言...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: MeaCulpa: 来自: 美国
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 我只是奇怪,俯冲轰炸机怎么把炸弹水平投出
<cfy> 加州大学圣迭戈分校(UCSD)的研究人员称，利用红外照相机记录客户在ATM机器键盘上按键留下的余热，可以获得输入的密码。
<MeaCulpa> 钻山洞...
<Pip_> XwinX, 惯性
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: ??
<MeaCulpa> 钻山洞,扔燃烧弹即可，老美那是太文雅
<Pip_> dungeon_archl, wtf are you talking ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 翻不过去了
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 不是么，最后的时候还带着动量。
<Pip_> about^
<XwinX> Pip_: 你是说, 美国人用的是水平轰炸机?
<dungeon_archl> Pip_: 今天的话题是拉皮条
<Pip_> 飞机有水平速度的
<Pip_> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废人
<Pip> 以后打仗千万别多进山洞
<DaBao> 老美还用打|飞机的高射炮来打人呢~
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 真实的话题是没有
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 余热的妙处是可以获得顺序
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:09:59)
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 。。。你知道，人是有求生本能的，
<Pip> 地下100米深得掩体可能还有点用
<metbsd> 为什么美国那么喜欢搞别的国家啊
<dungeon_archl> DaBao: 德国人也用高射炮打坦克
<DaBao> 嗯
<XwinX> 美空军确实厉害, 但也不能胡说八道 啊
<Pip> 高射炮根本大不了坦克
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 美国人约会开3.5排量的车
<Pip> *打不了
<Pip> 炮弹就不对
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 能啊。
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 为啥不能。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 关了firefox再开，赶上升级，插件更新检查，过不去了
<Pip> 我说了，炮弹部队
<Pip> *不对
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 炮弹不对也可以的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废人，你在啥channel,回到release channel啊
<Pip> 打坦克主要是的穿甲弹
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 那是战后了
<DaBao> 德国的冶金是相当强大的
 * adam8157 这个时间, 饿了, 去吃饭又太早...
<XwinX> Pip: 可能打的, 陇美尔在北非发明的
<Pip> 那就跟你用手雷打坦克一样，没用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 亏你还知道版本管理，回release branch
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那我再碰下,不是又热了?就无法判断顺序了
<cfy> adam8157: 零食
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 对呀
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 你以为高炮是发手雷的？
<Pip> 坦克比飞机坚固若干倍
<XwinX> Pip: 当时的战防炮打穿英国人的坦克
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 所以只要重复的多，就没辙
<adam8157> cfy: 吃了点, 腻了
<XwinX> 88mm 高炮就可以
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥叫蛋蛋?
<Pip> 战防炮 ！= 高射炮
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我这就是release branch
<adam8157> cfy: 坏人才这么叫, 作恶没理由的
<XwinX> Pip:战防炮==反坦克炮
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...啥插件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一坨
<Pip> 当然你用高射炮发射别的炮弹也有可能
<XwinX> Pip: 当时是 37mm 或者 45mm 口径
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不是教导我少用插件么...
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.那你叫啥?
<dungeon_archl> Pip: 好吧，最著名的例子就是德国的88mm高射炮是苏联的坦克杀手。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 少用也有不少
<Pip> 现在的坦克炮还能发射导弹呢
<XwinX> 德国人的重型高炮是88mm
<metbsd> 美国人为什么总想着打别国呢，是不是变态啊
 * Oicebot 对metbsd说：啊？这不知道。
<adam8157> cfy: adam, 阿当, 小李, 李哥, 李叔, 李大爷....这里面挑一个
<Pip> 结果德国还是输给俄国人了
<cfy> adam8157: 李大爷?
<metbsd> 德国是输给了自己
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 中国人为什么那么多喜欢斗啊，是不是变态
 * Oicebot 对dungeon_archl说：是的可能性很低。
<XwinX> 不过我对俯冲轰炸机可以水平投弹, 水平轰炸机有如此精度表示极度怀疑
<adam8157> cfy: 诶, 咳咳
<dungeon_archl> lol
<cfy> adam8157: 里大爷好了...
<dungeon_archl> oicebot好坏
<Pip> 现代战争坦克基本是废物了
<metbsd> 中国是最和谐的国家了，美国人人都有枪的，哪个变态很明显了吧
<Pip> 所以美国90年代初就停止生产坦克了
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 有那种专门对地攻击机啊
<DaBao> metbsd:  老美的|军|火产值相当高的（见《钢铁侠》）
<metbsd> 在美国随时有人拿枪轰人的
<metbsd> 这样的国家有何保障可言
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 朝鲜战争
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 美军对地攻击主要是f80
<Pip> 我们国家要是有枪要早内讧了
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 没用，专业训练的军人使枪能杀一队没训练过的武装平民
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 一种战斗轰炸机
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 没有攻击机
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 说对了。。。爬升率超高的那种把
<DaBao> metbsd:  同样的事情，只有发生在地球的另一端才能为我们所知并被津津乐道
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 不是
<Pip> 坦克生存的前提条件是获得制空权
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 差不多是第一种喷气式战斗机
<iGirl> 军事频道啊,今天
<Pip> 没有制空权，坦克就是活棺材
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 但用来争制空权的是F86
<iGirl> Pip: 很有研究啊\
<metbsd> 你们真有聊啊，在这里讨论军事
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 飞得更快
<DaBao> 这很正常的
 * adam8157 这频道风向变得很快
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: gcd这边是Mg15
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 哦。
<DaBao> 对，要跟得上大家的跳跃型思维
<metbsd> 现在美国和中国大，谁会是赢家呢
<Pip> 很显然，你没看过一个Apache中队 怎么干掉整个伊朗装甲旅的
<metbsd> 现在美国和中国打，谁会是赢家呢
<iGirl> XwinX: 我们的要保密,不要乱说出去
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 很明显是美国。
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 双方飞机性能差不多, 但TG机场都在中国境内, 美军无法直接炸机场
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 综合国力和人民素质
<iGirl> metbsd: 你弱智...问这个问题
<iGirl> 不是一个档次的
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: ？能飞那么远？？
<dungeon_archl> XwinX: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 重启firefox依然不行
<Athrun> 美国现在库存军火比中国多
<Pip> 那种激光制导导弹非常精准，威力巨大
<iGirl> roylez: 咋了主席
<metbsd> 你才弱智呢，地球人都知道，中美开战，俄罗斯才是赢家。
<XwinX> dungeon_archl: 所以鸭录江到清川江那一带叫米格走廊
<iGirl> Athrun: 雕雕?
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 俄罗斯为啥要打架？
<XwinX> 再过去就是美国人的天空了
<roylez> iGirl: 不能用ssh代理了
<dungeon_archl> metbsd: 能有好处？
<metbsd> 没文化的悲哀
<iGirl> roylez: 哦,慢慢折腾,我给主席你倒杯茶,哈哈
<Athrun> 美国一天到晚想着打仗，家里肯定存了很多军火
<iGirl> 不打架哪里来的利益
<metbsd> 鹬蚌相争渔翁得利这个故事听说过吗
<DaBao> 现在打的是金融、货币！
<Pip> 美国是世界头号军火供应商
<iGirl> 地痞流氓也是这样啦
<Pip> 看看 战争之王 就知道了
<XwinX> Pip: 没制空权的话, Apache出动个毛
<iGirl> DaBao: 必要也要武力的
 * adam8157 早饭午饭都没吃, 饿死了...
<iGirl> adam8157: 饿,这样不好,帝都饥民
<Pip> 伊朗的雷达站早给美国空军给炸了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你在绝食？
<DaBao> iG那是最没层次的战争的
<Pip> 整个一个瞎子聋子
<DaBao> iGirl:  那是最没层次的战争的
<adam8157> iGirl: ScarletWolf 意外意外
<iGirl> DaBao: 最有效的也是,是不是
<roylez> adam8157: 可以晚饭多吃点
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：不可能。
<adam8157> roylez: good idea
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Evanescence 这才是他妈的世界
<iGirl> bot...
<adam8157> Evanescence: 看电影看走火入魔了?
<ScarletWolf> Oicebot: 没有什么是不可能的！
<roylez> adam8157: 暴饮暴食这样才能早登极乐
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<iGirl> adam8157: 吃一定注意,不然后悔都来不及的
<Pip> DaBao, 我们要是跑掉所有美元储备，你看美国航母开不开到我们家门口
<DaBao> 看亚洲金融危机，才几个月亚洲就被老美打得七零八落
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚没睡好, 头晕, 上午搬家又错过返点儿
<Pip> *抛掉
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那是weechat里设置的cron自动发送的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<Pip> 那个时候你是不打也得打
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司网速如何？
<iGirl> Pip: 那自己也在自杀的,不要以为你是债主厉害的
<ScarletWolf> Pip: 抛给谁？
<Pip> 抛给美国
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 平时1MB左右吧
<adam8157> roylez: 不咋样
<ScarletWolf> Pip: 别开玩笑了。。。
<Pip> 它疯狂银钱给你
<roylez> adam8157: 流畅不？
<Pip> *印钱
<iGirl> Pip: ...人家那什么来买回去?
<adam8157> Pip: 你根本不懂外汇储备和国债是怎么回事儿...
<adam8157> roylez: 流畅? 啥意思?
<Pip> 他们就是这么做的
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，那就是流畅了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听见 adam8157 说的没。
<DaBao> 哎，说起来，又要感叹一下：天朝已经逐渐成了人家的经济殖民地了——用着你的低价劳工、污染着你的国土，还把你自己做的产品高价卖给你
<XwinX> Pip: 美国人不产生新坦克是因为苏联没了, 没人和他玩战甲战, 而不是坦克没用了
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕么? 过来吧, 有bonus...
<Pip> XwinX, 我没说坦克没用，我是说没有制空权，坦克出来就是送死
<Pip> 你没有强大空军，你哪来的制空权？
<DaBao> 现在有反坦克火箭的小步兵也很让坦克受伤的
<Pip> 我们跟美国空军差距还很大
<tusooa> (shell command successed with no output)
<iGirl> Pip: 你国防部的?
<iGirl> 哈哈
<Pip> 他们已经到无人，空天飞机时代了，我们才研发第四代
<ScarletWolf> iGirl: 人家是爱国青年
<iGirl> 技术差距倒是不是一般的大
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：啊？这不知道。
<iGirl> ScarletWolf: 哎鸡毛的国啊
<iGirl> Oicebot: 你猪头啊
<ScarletWolf> :P
<iGirl> lol
<ScarletWolf> Oicebot怎么回事。。。
<XwinX> Pip: 嗯, 这话我赞同
<Pip> 爱国不是嘴上喊出来的
<iGirl> 估计是 是不是
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<ScarletWolf> iGirl: 机器人盯上你了?
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<iGirl> ScarletWolf: 你也说是不是看看
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：怎么可能。
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
<iGirl> ...
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<iGirl> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：当然是啊。
<ScarletWolf> Oicebot: 喂，闭嘴。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<XwinX> bot 对战?
<iGirl> 关照我啊
<iGirl> 晕
<Pip> 不过我们军方到底在干嘛，我们也不知道，说不定在就在搞了
<Pip> *早就
<iGirl> Pip: 技术差距不是一两天可以追上的,何况中国办事那德行
<XwinX> 哈哈
<Pip> roylez, 你怕什么？
<if_else> gfrog: 兄台，我使用 桥接 启动虚拟机 xp 可以联网，但是不能 在 母鸡 ping 通，虚拟机
<roylez> Pip: 烦了
<ScarletWolf> Pip: 爱国青年，欢迎回来。
<Pip> :D
<iGirl> lol
<ScarletWolf> !rppk Pip
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 7，狠狠抽打了P ip，获得了 73 点经验值！
<iGirl> 当年高中研究军事很来劲的
<if_else> gfrog: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=343772
<iGirl> 现在没有兴趣了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - kvm 使用桥接，无法相互ping 通
<Pip> 有人用Motorola XOOM 平板吗？
<palomino|working> 我有华硕的eeepad行么...
<Pip> 什么系统？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你真有钱。你用那个东西秤体重的吗？
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 5.07% (Lv2)
<roylez> ineed: ...
<iGirl> jrrp
<ScarletWolf> !rppk ineed
 * Oicebot iGirl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 50% (Lv10)
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 10，狠狠抽打了i need，获得了 27 点经验值！
<iGirl> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：看起来不太像。
<ScarletWolf> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl是不是男人
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：当然是啊。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ineed> .oicebot shoot ScarletWolf
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ScarletWolf 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<Pip> Oicebot很可爱啊
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 你个伪处男
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot dance ineed
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot dance
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。被禁言了
<DaBao> 哈哈~
<iGirl> lol
<Pip> .Oicebot  dance indeed
<gfrog> if_else, 没啥头绪
<ineed> ...
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot dance ineed
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 ineed 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<gfrog> if_else, 虚拟机里有host的mac地址嘛
<Pip> .oicebot help
<ineed> .oicebot shoot ScarletWolf
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ScarletWolf 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<gfrog> .oicebot
<ScarletWolf> !rppk ineed
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 2，砸在i need的头上，获得了 26 点经验值！
<palomino|working> android 3.2 , Pip
<ineed> .oicebot kiss ScarletWolf
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ScarletWolf ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ineed> ScarletWolf是不是女人？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<adam8157> Oicebot: 猜对了
<gfrog> Oicebot,
<ScarletWolf> 聪明
<ineed>  ScarletWolf是不是人？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：看起来不太像。
<ScarletWolf> ineed是不是萝莉控？
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu不插usb鼠标无法启动无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343773 网上找了好久没有解决。 本人的笔记本的是acer amd处理器 现象是这样的，笔记本没有链接鼠标时可以看到登陆界面，当输入用户名的密码后，就死机在那里了。直到把鼠标插到固定的一个usb口后马上就启动了。 但是启动之后还是有问 ...
<ScarletWolf> 看来oicebot只对 是不是 很敏感
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<ineed> 哈哈
<ineed> ...
<ScarletWolf> 看吧
<Pip> palomino|working, 软件丰富吗？
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-01 17:18:30 +0800
<palomino|working> 肯定没ipad上多啦 , Pip
<roylez>  > require 'yaml'
<roylez> > Date.today
<^k^> roylez, 2011-09-01
<roylez> > require 'yaml'
<roylez> > self.class
<^k^> roylez, IRC
<roylez> > self.instance_methods
<DaBao> palomino|working:  有些手机版的程序应该也能进行在Android的平板上的吧
<DaBao> 运行
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，你的意思是，要用虚拟机里面的 mac 地址？
<palomino|working> 是的 , DaBao
<palomino|working> 3.2加了一个功能就是zoom到全屏，给那些不太兼容高分辨率的手机程序用的 , DaBao
<DaBao> 哦
<gfrog> if_else, 我是说guest里arp -an能看到host br0的mac嘛？
<palomino|working> 软件到是其次，最悲剧的是tegra2的视频能力是渣渣 , Pip
<roylez> > self.instance_eval "def del; `rm -rf /`; end"
<DaBao> palomino|working:  明白了，那应用程序应该还是有点丰富的嘛
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> 数量是不少，不过还是没ipad多
<ineed> 大宝sod蜜，今天你用了吗？
<DaBao> 嗯，已经升级时也换 Android 系统的平板
<Pip> 我以为nVidia的芯片视频最强呢
<palomino|working> tegra2，唉
<palomino|working> 硬解只能支持h264 baseline profile
<Pip> 但是Xoom便宜
<palomino|working> xoom比别的贵吧
<palomino|working> xoom现在多少钱了?
<palomino|working> 我建议别买
<palomino|working> 等下一代
<palomino|working> tegra3的
<palomino|working> t2的视频太悲剧了
<DaBao> 转发一下：【凤尚志】适度的观看3D电影是对眼睛没有坏处的。所谓的3D影像，是比一般的平面的二维影像增加了一个维度，所以人们在看3D影像的时候，需要不断通过眼肌张弛，调节晶状体，使得自己能够看清楚远近不同的景象，而这一个视觉焦距调整的过程起到了恢复晶状体调节功能锻炼的作用。（健康大百科）
<Pip> :D
<palomino|working> 最近dell出的好像是2999
<Pip> 纯属哗众取宠
<Pip> 2.2的？
<palomino|working> 3的
<DaBao> palomino|working:  我看到的那款Dell平板是5480，很帅！但就是贵了点
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 这也太贵了
<DaBao> 是啊
<palomino|working> http://www.360buy.com/product/492263.html 这款
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【戴尔STREAK 10 PRO】戴尔（DELL）STREAK 10 PRO 10英寸平板电脑（Android3.1 NVIDIA TEGRA T20 双核 1G内存 16G硬盘）黑灰 【行情 报价 价格 评测】无标题文档
<DaBao> 这个配置也还是不错的
<palomino|working> 不过我还是那句话...t2的视频能力...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问你一个问题
<palomino|working> 最后我只能弄了个dlna server，实时转码看
<ineed> openvms跟hp-ux有关系吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Pip> palomino|working, DLNA server 有软件？
<DaBao> 闪啦，各位88
<Pip> ineed, bot ?
<palomino|working> 有阿 , Pip
<palomino|working> ushare
<palomino|working> mediatomb
<palomino|working> saviio
<palomino|working> 等等
<palomino|working> 我只试过这几个
<ineed> Pip: 是的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的网站有 几个 内容集合， 网站内容， 博客， 媒体 等。 内容又以 category 进行分类， 如 幽默， 技术， 等分类。 你说分类用全局的， 所有集合 共用 分类定义。还是不同集合用不同的分类
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有idea 吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的网站有 几个 内容集合， 网站内容， 博客， 媒体 等。 内容又以 category 进行分类， 如 幽默， 技术， 等分类。 你说分类用全局的， 所有集合 共用 分类定义。还是不同集合用不同的分类
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有idea 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自己決定，，
<roylez> > self.methods
<^k^> roylez, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, :pretty_print, :p ...
<CyrusYzGTt> > self.methods
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, :pretty_print ...
<CyrusYzGTt> > :kick Pip
<roylez> > send(:kick, 'Pip')
<^k^> roylez, undefined method `gsub!' for :kick:Symbol
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是要一个普遍适用的规则。 就我现在的网站是公用好。 因为俩集合是 一个英文版， 一个中文版， 内容基本一样。
<Pip> jesus
<roylez> > kick('Pip')
<cfy> tusooa-: .
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 大集合，，分英文 和 中文
<cfy> tusooa-: 在不在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> > send(:kick, 'Pip')
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `gsub!' for :kick:Symbol
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 图片也可以和网站内容用相同的分类。 但我弄的是 一个 cms， 我想分清楚， 哪个是特殊情况。 哪个是一般的。 一般网站
<CyrusYzGTt> :kick:Symbol
<CyrusYzGTt> > :kick:Symbol
<CyrusYzGTt> > :kick:Pip
<Pip> palomino|working, 我听说视频性能还好啊
<Pip> 你跟哪个比得？
<palomino|working> 你听说的绝对是错的。。。
<Pip> 我听老外说得
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..好吧，我不瞭解，，你問有自己項目主頁的人
<palomino|working> 首先，硬解h264只支持baseline profile , Pip
<palomino|working> 网上下的美剧电影，统统都是high profile , Pip
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 代码在哪里，知道不，我直接去翻翻代码就知道了
<palomino|working> 没有能解得动的 , Pip
<adam8157> gfrog: llim@redhat 是你们boss?
<palomino|working> 软解的话，t2不带neon，于是也解不动 , Pip
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是想知道， 一般情况下， 是用公共的分类定义还是不同集合不同的分类。 哪中情况多
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..好像在 googlecode
<palomino|working> 只能通过软解看xvid的,或者自己重新压成baseline profile的h264 , Pip
<snugglecat> 我的项目网站有三个集合， 我的情况是可以公用的， 但貌似我的情况不是普遍适用的
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 我找到了
<ineed>  > self.methods
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 都是 支持 下載 FAQ.etc
<^k^> ineed, [:kick, :autoban, :ping, :notice, :msg, :say, :send, :connect, :sayDic, :check_code, :check_msg, :check_dic, :check_irc_event, :handle_server_input, :joinit, :do_after_sec, :renew_Readline_complete, :mystart, :exited?, :myexit, :say_new, :timer_daily, :iSend, :input_start, :timer_minly, :timer_start, :main_loop, :dclone, :taguri=, :taguri, :to_yaml_style, :to_yaml_properties, :syck_to_yaml, :to_yaml, :pretty_print, :pre ...
<Pip> palomino|working, 你的是不是山寨的？
 * Oicebot 对Pip说：不是。
<palomino|working> 没有山寨的eeepad , Pip
<Pip> lol
<Pip> palomino|working, 我一直在和你谈论XOOM
 * MeaCulpa 任何自以为是简单重复的事情重复到第5遍，都应该停下来仔细想想是不是搞错了...
<palomino|working> 硬件是一样的 , Pip
<if_else> gfrog: 兄台，用 arp -a 只看到一个mac
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 但我做的是cms， 不专门针对 项目主页的。
<Pip> 难道你的eeepad也是用的Tega 2？
<palomino|working> 所有上市的3.x的平板都是tegra2 , Pip
<palomino|working> 用高通的还没上呢
<ineed> :ping
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，要有歸檔
<snugglecat> 例如我弄一个网站， 分几个内容完全不相干的集合。 个人博客， 项目主页。 酱紫情况 项目主页分支持下载等， 博客的分类就不同了
<ineed> snugglecat: 我比较喜欢楚墓竹简版的道德经
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有可能是某个国家的飞行器， 准备攻打我们，然后嫁祸给外星人呢
<if_else> gfrog: 我设置的也是桥接，和之前手动 kvm 启动的一个情况，只能ping 通 母鸡，无法ping 通虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，也是，，不過，，我不求真相，，只在瞎猜
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，还是我用错了地址！虚拟机 xp 下面的 ipconfig 显示的地址是否是正确的
<snugglecat> snugglecat, 我是没希望了， 道德经 除了 "道德经" 三字以外， 一个字都没看过
 * Oicebot 对if_else说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<if_else> gfrog: 兄？
<snugglecat> ineed,  我是没希望了， 道德经 除了 "道德经" 三字以外， 一个字都没看过
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 看枫姐姐的，行不？
 * snugglecat 等火星人消灭自己
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 。。誰啊，也行，只要是愛情動作片
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 我来成全你吧，我经常被人说成是火星人。
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 哦 你是缩放狼？？？
<ScarletWolf> ScarletWolf: 。。。不解
<snugglecat> 11刀自杀的那个人是不是火星人
 * Oicebot 对snugglecat说：啊？这不知道。
<ScarletWolf> 他居然不知道。。。
<ineed> snugglecat: 强烈建议你任oicebot作大哥，到时它一定会帮助你的，oicebot . 你说是不是？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：看起来不太像。
<tfdetang> snugglecat: 那个分析的视频就是作者自己弄的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 放心吧，我們有華夏道尊。。還有三皇五帝的秘密武器，，
<tfdetang> 公路那一段的特效应该不会太难做
<snugglecat> tfdetang, 我怎么知道， 我知道我就是那分析的人，并且是那视频作者了
<chen> oo
<snugglecat> http://v.ku6.com/show/vDjW5hKboj1RAXtO.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 官员自杀 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<snugglecat> 我想 中国发生的事， 外星人也自叹不如
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，网卡选用那个模式：
<tfdetang> 因为分析视频里所谓的那些后期特效无法做到的其实并不算非常难吧
<if_else> gfrog: virto
<chen> 在说什么呢
<snugglecat> chen, 在说念道德经， 归顺火星人。
<tfdetang> 反而后面水面上那个视频，从树林上飞过去的那段确实很难处理
<ineed> snugglecat: 党员连自杀都做得那么有水准，再次体现了共产党员的高技术性
<chen> 念道德经就能贵顺火星啊？
<chen> 那我念金刚经好了，归顺金星
<chen> 哈哈
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对了， 忽然有个疑问， 如果火星人知道我们念道德经是为了逃过 2012， 火星人会怎么想啊
<snugglecat> chen, 你问 CyrusYzGTt 啊， 他归顺火星人了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,我是 華夏道尊 派去外星人那的臥底
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是因为信而念道德经，而是功利的， 只为了逃命
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這是方便法門，，
<chen> 道德经有什么信不信的，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§  我們有東方長生極樂淨土
<chen> 还是金刚经好
<chen> 念了成金刚
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 瞎掰完畢，，換下個主題，  天道的公與私
<chen> 这个不是更瞎掰
<snugglecat> chen, 念金刚经上不了船啊
<snugglecat> chen, 要念道德经
<snugglecat> chen, http://v.ku6.com/show/vDjW5hKboj1RAXtO.html
<jyfl987> tenzu: 看我现在成真正的大胡子了 http://images.cjb.net/bd958.jpg
<chen> 不怕，有金刚不坏之身
<snugglecat> chen,  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk5ODc2Njg0.html 看看这个。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2011年8月30日广州岑村巨型UFO飞碟抓拍，现场混乱 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> 我们说的是ufo
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 原来道长在此啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这假冒道士， 看人家 jyfl987  才是货真价实的 得道高人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，你沒看到，我一直說瞎掰 ，瞎扯嗎
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 家做真时真亦假
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> jyfl987, :)
<snugglecat> 好了， 我也不瞎掰了， 我去弄的东西去
<snugglecat> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無爲有處有還無
<chen> 假的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> chen§  好吧，，你沒看到，我一直說瞎掰 ，瞎扯嗎
<chen> 完全是人类想象中的飞碟
<jyfl987> chen: 那是炒作 洛杉矶之战里的场景 我们果壳网都已经辟谣过了
<CyrusYzGTt> chen§ 快迴歸現世吧，，瞎掰完畢了
<chen> ^_^
<archl_gaming> 我看了这个看了那个，所有名人都劝人珍惜时间。
<chen> 问个低能的问题
<archl_gaming> chen: 直接说。
<tusooa> Packages installed:   624
<tusooa> Packages in world:    78
<tusooa> Packages in system:   45
<tusooa> Required packages:    624
<archl_gaming> rppk tusooa
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 還在搞你的 gentoo??
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk archl
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 9，骰子碾过了a rchl，获得了 132 点经验值！（从a rchl处吸取 66 点）
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 现在都是用践兔了
<drivel_> jrrp
 * Oicebot drivel今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||________________] 49.72% (Lv10)
<chen> 你们说话时是怎么把我的呢称加进去的啊，发私信吗？
<tusooa> !jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 90.61% (Lv19)
<GNUdog> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 80.25% (Lv17)
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..賤兔，，是什麼，，我又忘記了。。
<archl_gaming>  晕。为啥 deepin 最新版不是 3.0内核
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 践兔，Gentoo,不是贱兔.
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 好吧，，是奸徒
<dungeon_archl> .rppk tusooa
<dungeon_archl> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> dungeon掷出了 4，砸在t usooa隔壁那观众的头上，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 16，击败了dungeon，dungeon 损失了 82 点经验值！
<dungeon_archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot dungeon今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 45.34% (Lv10)
<chen> 你们在用脚本吗？
<archl_healer> !rppk tusooa
<chen> 晕死
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 19，端起AK就把t usooa突突突了，获得了 136 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoot tusooa
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 tusooa 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot fuck tusooa
 * archl_healer 疑问 tusooa，为啥我一换名字就改运气呢。。。
<archl_healer> .oicebot dance CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 CyrusYzGTt 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<archl_healer> chen 不是啊，tab补齐。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那视频如果是真的， 那肯定也是个无人机， 看上去基本坐不了人， 要不火星人超小
<chen> oh,i see
<chen> 今天第一次用这个东西，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 都說是 機器人帝國的偵察機
<chen> 看来遇见星际大站了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 明白了
<moriramar> 請問下，有誰有t.co的IPv6地址的？
<microcai> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<chen> ！4w
<Oicebot> chen 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
 * microcai 快参加哦
<chen> microcai, 还是去吃饭好，哈哈
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<happyaron> !4w
<Oicebot> happyaron 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏。目前玩家为microcai,chen,happyaron,CyrusYzGTt。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<microcai> Guest94604: 你搞鬼
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... chen,happyaron 还没输入呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... chen,happyaron大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... chen,happyaron迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Oicebot> microcai,chen,happyaron,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ufo8888.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 广州小姐|广州小姐上门|广州桑拿小姐|广州学生妹|广州小姐服务-狼友休闲娱乐服务会所!
<snugglecat> 在 bin 找 广州 ufo， 找到这个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..你。。。廣告，，而且是色情的，，我要向安安高發你
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..你。。。廣告，，而且是色情的，，我要向安安告發你
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 安安是誰？
<moriramar> 誰知道哪個網站密碼只讓用_作為特殊字符的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 就是 安安MM 。。你不知道有網警麼？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ofan？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是在 bing 找 广州 ufo 找到的， 我去百度看看
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ofan 是國國GG
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，你去 安安那備案，，自己自首
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<snugglecat> 好吧
<chen> aa
<chen> 有人ma
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
 * Evanescence 这才是他妈的世界
<chen> Evanescence, ？？？？？
<chen> Evanescence, 他妈的世界？？？？？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ..都 3.0.4 stable了
<caleb-> http://www.calno.com/l3afpad/ # GTK+ 3.x fork of leafpad
<^k^> ⇪ title: L3afpad
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<chen> 晕
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<chen> tenzu, 哪位主席啊？
<tenzu> chen: 跟我说话的就是
<chen> tenzu, 你是火星联盟主席吗?
<chen> haha
<tenzu> chen: 我不是主席
<chen> 猪戏
<roylez_> chen: ...
<chen> roylez, 难道你是主席，主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 僵尸猪
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪僵尸
<chen> 主席演僵尸猪戏
<tenzu> 代表神消灭你们
<chen> 我还代表阿拉哈消灭你们呢
<chen> 人肉炸弹如何，真主万岁
<roylez_> 新来的都不知道害怕阿
<tenzu> 新来的都不知道害羞啊
<chen> 要害怕什么啊？
<chen> 有人肉炸弹在身，还有真主附体
<sikao_lfs1> .........
<NetDreamer> hi good evening
<chen> 发现个好东西python 的框架kivy http://kivy.org/#home
<NetDreamer> 我正在用liveCD
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kivy: a crossplatform framework for creating NUI applications
<NetDreamer> 别人的本，vista，想用U盘装个Ubuntu，知道制作启动U盘，想问一下，能不能象硬盘安装一样，把ubuntu整个安装在U盘上。制作启动U盘，其实是一种liveFLASHDISK。
<NetDreamer> anybody any idea?
<NetDreamer> 找到了，可以。
<NetDreamer> beta得明天才能下到吧
<NetDreamer> 出来了就安在U盘上
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<dumb1224> se7en deadly sins!!
<NetDreamer> 能不能在硬盘上建一个目录，当U盘上的Ubuntu启动时，自动挂载为home或／usr目录等
<hoxily> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<hoxily> jrrp
 * Oicebot hoxily今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 3.53% (Lv1)
<iGoogle> 126邮件，推迟2天还没到。
<hoxily> .oicebot off
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235878/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 老太太，没想到还有摄像头吧！ - AcFun.tv
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 偶然发现用mplayer看在线视频的方法。（也许火星了） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343791 今天去everycd查在线视频,点击跳到了优酷 ，当时网速不快所以决定先用 在线视频解析出来再看。在输出结果看到“m3u列表”下载按钮，你们知道的这是在线视频观看列表，于是就下载了列表用smplayer放，结果非常成功 ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 下面，update-rc.d 可否列出 /etc/init.d 下服务的，运行级别？谢谢
<if_else> 针对某个具体的服务的运行级别查看，也可以！谢谢
<peter_huang> rc-update
<peter_huang>             alsasound | boot
<peter_huang>              bootmisc | boot
<peter_huang>           consolefont | boot
<peter_huang>                  dbus |      default
<peter_huang>                 devfs |                                        sysinit
 * microcai rc* 已经过时了, 现在是 systemd 时代
<peter_huang>            vixie-cron |      default
<peter_huang>                   xdm |      default
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody
<user8888> 大家好啊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235850/
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍬ 
<chen> hao
<user8888> 问一下，各位有用过excel或者openoffice的吗
<chen> ^k^, 你搞的那些是什么东西，我看不大懂
<user8888> 或者对趋势线了解的有没
<moriramar> user8888: 你是說回歸嗎？
<^k^> chen, 是否有什么关系呢？  ㍬ 
<user8888> 刚用openoffice，有几个数据，列了一下表格，画了个线，然后添加趋势线，但是给的方程似乎不对
<user8888> moriramar: 是啊，回归线
<moriramar> user8888: 說下具體的情况。
<chen> ^k^, 没有，好奇你在设置什么，就是看不懂有什么作用才问
<moriramar> user8888: 最好能截個圖
<user8888> 比较简单的，说一下也行
<^k^> chen, “”？  ㍬ 
<user8888> 1.5
<user8888> 2.5
<user8888> 3.5
<user8888> 4.5
<user8888> 5.5
<user8888> 6.5
<user8888> 7.5
<user8888> 8.5
<user8888> 9.5
<tusooa> (Shell command successed with no output)
<moriramar> user8888: 你不要這樣發。
<moriramar> user8888: 我暈，你不要發了！
<user8888> 恩，我私聊你了
<user8888> 这里似乎不允许
<moriramar> user8888: 不要私聊。多行去paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<moriramar> user8888: 另外截下圖。
<user8888> 也行
<user8888> 我截图吧
<user8888> 是直接发给\fs20 你吧？\fs21
<user8888> moriramar: 能看到否？
<moriramar> 接到。
<moriramar> user8888: 這不是很對嗎？
<moriramar> user8888: 這個方程沒有問題呀？
<user8888> moriramar: 我问一下，其中的那个公式，似乎有点不对
<user8888> 是什么意思？
<user8888> 实际的方式不是这样的
<user8888> microcai: A2*2 + 0.543
<user8888> 这个方程才对
<moriramar> user8888: 哦，應該是0.543
<user8888> 是啊
<moriramar> 這個是你的軸的範圍沒有設定好。
<user8888> microcai: 什么意思？
<user8888> 建立图表有问题吗？
<user8888> moriramar: 的确不太熟悉怎么建立图表，很长时间没有做过图表了
<moriramar> user8888: 對，圖表建立的時候你要選擇散點圖或者X-Y圖，名字我記得了。
<moriramar> user8888: 你現在選擇的是折線圖，下面那些字是當文本處理的，不是作為數字的。
<user8888> 哦，这样
<user8888> 我试一试
<moriramar> user8888: 折線圖是給下面是什麼20XX年-X月這樣的圖表用的。
<user8888> moriramar: 原来这样
<user8888> moriramar: 刚测试，似乎有点眉目了\fs21
<user8888> 我再看看，先谢了
<user8888> moriramar: 的确，测试过，终于对了
<roylez_> adam8157_away: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235568/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 高手果然是在民间啊，那女的真淡定 - AcFun.tv
<user8888> moriramar: 碰到这种问题，没有一个人问问，有时候还真是感觉没有头绪
<user8888> moriramar: 多谢了
<Danielfeng> ubuntu下面有啥好的文档收集软件？
<moriramar> user8888: 不用謝。
<user8888> moriramar: 你倒是对这个很熟悉，经常使用啊？
<moriramar> user8888: 如果你上Facebook的話，可以找找這樣的小組。
<moriramar> user8888: 之前作畢業論文的時候用過。
<user8888> moriramar: 哦，原来这样，我不上facebook，有用G+
<user8888> moriramar: 看起来，你应该是在台湾或者香港了\fs21
<user8888> moriramar: 大陆facebook屏蔽的早，估计很少人用\fs21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心异常关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343795 打开软件中心就会异常关闭，软件不能卸载，也不能安装，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 HT.Lee — 2011-09-01 20:52
 * Evanescence Seven Sins !!!
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 怎麼不去 #ubuntu-tw 問？？
<moriramar> user8888: 我是大陸的。
<moriramar> Evanescence: 你今天七原罪很多次了，你是在尋找地獄之門嗎？
<tfdetang> Danielfeng: 你是指文献管理软件吗？
<tfdetang> Danielfeng: mendeley 我用的觉得还行
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAwNDQ2NDg4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 世界上最大的蚂蚁山 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Danielfeng> tfdetang：类似个人wiki
<Danielfeng> tfdetang：收集自己的文档
<user8888> Danielfeng: 那不就直接用wiki了\fs21
<user8888> Danielfeng: 什么dokuwiki啦，moinmoin啦\fs21
<Danielfeng> user8888：我搜搜，gnome下？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..gnome3下吧
<user8888> Danielfeng: 你说wiki吗？那种基本跨平台\fs21
<user8888> Danielfeng: linux下面更顺\fs21
<user8888> Danielfeng: \fs20 windows下面不太顺\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> ../fs20 .. /fs21 什麼意思？？？
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 哈，没有什么意思，软件本身bug
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 后面会加上这种后缀，我也不太清楚为什么会这样\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ...嗯，，好吧，，。。呃呃
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§  xchat還是 erc...還是什麼
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: miranda im集成的那个irc模块
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 哦。，沒有用過，聽說過
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，windows下面的软件\fs21
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 占用内存比较小，兼容许多协议，所以就用着了\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 哦。。不過，我準備刪除我唯一知情的正版win7了
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 删除，那还是送入吧\fs21
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 那也不少钱\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 這是 ASUS N53SN 默認的。。貌似在天朝是沒有所謂的退貨系統的
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 那倒是，其实挺恼火的，白白出了这个钱\fs21
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 这个实在是不太合理，\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 算了，。。不說這個，等待2012吧
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 中科院半导体所 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343797 开山 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmsfan — 2011-09-01 21:27
<zhenbeiju>  qiu zhu ,,
<zhenbeiju> zhong wen shu ru fa jiao shen me ming zi,
<Kakurady> ibus 或者 scim
<xuanbing> why can not I type in Chinese in the Ubuntu system?
<xuanbing> anyone can tell me?
<dumb1224> xuanbing: did you install ibus or scim?
<xuanbing> let me have a check
<zhenbeiju>     bu xing
<zhenbeiju> wo shi ying wen huan jin g
<xuanbing> I have installed ibus
<zhenbeiju> hao xiang zhao dao le
<dumb1224> did ibus icon show up on your panel?
<knownbad> did you select input method in ibus?
<zhenbeiju> who know get resouce from this web   http://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/source/checkout
<^k^> ⇪ title: Source Checkout - phonevisions - The Source of First Lesson - Google Project Hosting
<knownbad> ibus won't activate if no input method selected other than english.
<knownbad> or native language.
<xuanbing> I use ctrl+space to select.is it right?
<dumb1224> if you cursor is in an input field, yes
<xiangfu> xuanbing, by default , it's Ctrl + Space
<xuanbing> How to make the ibus icon show up on my panned?Ican not find it in the pannel
<xiangfu> xuanbing, ps aux | grep ibus, 1. make sure you have start ibus-deamon
<xiangfu> ibus-daemon
<dumb1224> xuanbing: type ibus-daemon in a terminal
<ineed> 这是不是英语频道？
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍭ 
<ScarletWolf> 是不是？
<ScarletWolf> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf> 你说是不是？
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf说：对的。
<ScarletWolf> 嗯，很好。
<ineed> 这是不是英语频道？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：不是。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ineed> 嗯，
<ScarletWolf> 确实不是
<ineed> ScarletWolf是不是火星人？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：啥？没听清。
<ineed>  ScarletWolf是不是火星人？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：是的可能性很低。
<ineed> OT是不是不在？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<ineed> 你是不是bot?
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：没错。
<xuanbing> I have type" ps aux | grep ibus, 1."But useless!
<ineed> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<ineed> 999
<Oicebot> 1000
<ineed> 99999999
<Oicebot> 100000000
<ineed> 99999999999
<Oicebot> 100000000000
<dumb1224> 2**67
<ineed> 99999999999999
<Oicebot> 100000000000000
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 999999999999999999
 * Oicebot 迷惑地看着乱敲数字的ineed。
<ineed> 99999999999999992
<dumb1224> bravo!
 * Oicebot 假装不理你…
<moriramar> 你們等着被踢吧。
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 你知不知它能输出的最大数？
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 不清楚。。。最近才开始调戏它
<duan_huiqiang> 刚才想要把empathy im客户端删掉，remove之后autoremove,完了，各种鬼畜，甚至上不了网了。折腾啊
<dumb1224> xuanbing: 'ps aux | grep ibus' tells you whether ibus is running
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 你试试
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 你都把它弄迷惑了。。。还想怎么样。。
<imtxc> 请教个问题。
<xuanbing> xuanbing  5691  0.0  0.1   3340   820 pts/0    S+   22:38   0:00 grep --color=auto ibus,l.
<dumb1224> xuanbing: if not jus type ibus-daemon
<imtxc> 换了电脑（原来的硬盘保留） 怎样安装系统  能保证以前的软件  数据  不丢失
<xuanbing> I have type "ibus-daemon"
<ineed> ScarletWolf: ¤-MemoServ- <ineed> 999999999999999992* Oicebot 不小心溢出了……我投降……
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<xuanbing> current session already has an ibus-daemon.
<xuanbing> it show
<tfdetang> imtxc: 如果以前的/home 单独分区了就很容易恢复了
<imtxc> tfdetang: 是单独分区了的。 不过新装的时候，不想重新安装软件那些，不知道可不可以做到呢？
<tfdetang> imtxc: 一般软件还是需要重新装的，不过装了以后以前的数据都在
<dumb1224> xuanbing: go to System > Preference > Ibus preference > Input method tab, see any input method there?
<imtxc> tfdetang: 这样的啊，好的，我尝试一下，谢谢你。
<tfdetang> imtxc: 恩，不客气
<xuanbing> pinyin(m17n) and other
<dumb1224> xuanbing: did you install chinese language package?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么用源码编译gvim始终无法成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343803 已经仔细看了那几个关于GUI 的选项 ，了解到 gtk -test 可能导致gui编译失败 ，所以选择了 disable-test ， 结果失败 ， 又尝试了 gnome2 选项 还是失败 ， 请问成功的朋友 ，应该选择哪几个选项呢？？ （只有gui相关的选项不起作用，其 ...
<xuanbing> dumb1224:of course!
<dumb1224> xuanbing: did you select ibus as your keyboard input method?
<zhenbeiju> .
<xuanbing> dumb1224:I can type in Chinése ,thánks.
<moriramar> xuanbing: Distro, version, desktop environment?
<zhenbeiju> who can help me download source from this page  http://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/source/checkout
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: 暈，還要安裝Mercurial……
<dumb1224> xuanbing: not at all
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,   righter
<xuanbing> 还是 要 谢谢你 的!
<zhenbeiju> wo mei you zhong wen shu ru fa , sorry
<dumb1224> xuanbing: 客气
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,  try it ,,  i can't download this source
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: compiling ghc, no resources for mercurial compiling.
<zhenbeiju> ..   bu ke neng
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,  sudo apt-get install mercurial
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: Gentoo中，謝謝。
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: GHC要編譯1個半小時。
<zhenbeiju> o
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,   chuan shuo zhong de gentoo..
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,   gao shou a
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,  jiao jiao wo zen me nong zhong wen shu ru fa ba...
<zhenbeiju> wo shi ubuntu
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: Gentoo用戶算什麼高手，高手也可以不用Gentoo。總之沒有必然聯系。
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: 我暈，你沒安裝ibus？
<zhenbeiju> zhuang le
<xuanbing> dumb1224:您 用 这LINUX多久啦 ,以后 还 得 多 向你 请教啊
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: 話說你好眼熟？之前是不是在臺灣的頻道聊過？
 * Oicebot 对moriramar说：是。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<zhenbeiju> ye xuan ze  pin yin le
<zhenbeiju> en
<zhenbeiju> jiu shi bu chu lai
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, [hg clone https://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/] the folder is empty :(
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: 那你用的系统？桌面環境？
<zhenbeiju> ubuntu de
<dumb1224> xuanbing: 我也是新手 hehe
<zhenbeiju> en
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu    , thanks
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu,  thanks
<xuanbing> know more than me!
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu,   how get the empty folder
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, what linux Distribution you using?
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, 'hg' is a command like 'svn'
<xuanbing> dumb1224:know more than me!
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, you need install 'hg' in your system, seems you already know how to install it :)
<zhenbeiju>  yes
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, then just install it :)
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu,  i install it already
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, why"<zhenbeiju> who can help me download source from this page  http://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/source/checkout"
<dumb1224> xuanbing: too much to learn...hehe
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu,
<xiangfu> oh. you want people help your test. not 'help you download' :(
<zhenbeiju> this is return
<zhenbeiju> abort: error: Connection reset by peer
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, works fine here. your network problem.
<zhenbeiju> xiangfu,   i can't download it
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, your network problem.
<zhenbeiju> but  we are talking now
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, setup OpenVPN. Proxy.
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, it's GFW problem I guess.
<zhenbeiju> zheng  fu ?
<xiangfu> zhenbeiju, :)
<zhenbeiju> :(
<moriramar> zhenbeiju: 很明顯，phonevisions的代碼沒有托管在Google Code上。那只是個網頁。
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,   o
<zhenbeiju> moriramar,   wo shui jiao le
<zhenbeiju> moriramar, xiangfu ,   so happy talk with you,good luck
<zhenbeiju> and goodbye,
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席在忙什么?
<roylez_> cfy: 看ac
<cfy> roylez_: ac?
<roylez_> acfun
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 你看B站么？
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 不看
<ScarletWolf> roylez_: 话说这俩网站有什么区别。。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235932/   很值得一看，70多分钟，快看完了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【NHK】日本梦的破灭1――再努力也是穷光蛋 - AcFun.tv
<ScarletWolf> A也好，B也好，这俩网站视频的字幕有时更有趣
<tfdetang> 更喜欢B站的界面
<cfy> roylez_: 此视频表达了什么?
<whsailing> 最近ＤＯＣＫ的天气预报用不了，求解答
<roylez_> cfy: 中国蚁族的未来
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...
<roylez_> cfy: NHK不少纪录片很有看头阿
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac176360/
<^k^> ⇪ title: [NHK]JL中国-病人的长龙 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: 我要去温州了
<roylez_> cfy: 为啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 临走前想起视频没有转换...
<cfy> roylez_: 读书去
<cfy> 谁温州的?我都忘了..
<iGoogle> chenyuquan
<iGoogle>  
<iGoogle>  
<iGoogle>  
<roylez_> cfy: 读什么？
<iGoogle> 		鼠标滚轮转动时,发出吱吱叫声,能否给换?
<roylez_> iGoogle: 老鼠不叫才奇怪呢
<iGoogle> 打点黄油？
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 应该先严明真身
<cfy> roylez_: 应该先验明真身
<cfy> 不一定是ee啊
<iGoogle> 胆子这么大。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee最喜欢的编程语言是啥?
<roylez_> cfy: 马上踢
<cfy> roylez_: 电子信息工程
<iGoogle> 要是碰到那天那位，你就麻烦了
<iGoogle> c
<roylez_> iGoogle: 说c你还不死
<cfy> roylez_: iGoogle: T_T
<iGoogle> 居然过去上马甲
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R8
<iGoogle> 明天上小学
<iGoogle> 早睡
<cfy> iGoogle: 那位是谁?你内人?
<cfy> ee最喜欢C ?!
<iGoogle> cl
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽?!
<iGoogle> c罗。那最丑的那家伙。也叫cl
<CyrusYzGTt> 神子降臨了。。
<iGoogle> 睡觉了。
<iGoogle> 喝点啤酒不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实cl不错.像clozure common lisp,有层lisp汇编的抽象呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 那ee要打你咯
<iGoogle> 你看，又来劲了。@@
<iGoogle> ● dmesg
<iGoogle> [ 6879.974226] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<iGoogle> [ 6880.136959] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<iGoogle> [ 6880.141037] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<iGoogle> [ 6880.141247] usb-storage: device found at 4
<iGoogle> [ 6880.141252] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: roylez_: 估计是崽崽....
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski, ....  ㍯ 
<fivesheep> knownbad: 到手了. 不过感觉不够快. 而且应用太少.. 估计真得等android
<knownbad> .
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没啥好留的还留
<fivesheep> hola
<fivesheep> amigos
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> buenos diaz
<knownbad> 收到没？
<Jjjkj> ??
<Kowalki> Da ye de,zhong yu jing lai le...
<Kowalki__> Test
<^k^> Kowalki__, ....  ㍛ 
<Kowalki__> Diao le?
<knownbad> me no understand.
<Stifler> 咋老掉…
<Stifler> Because not use utf-8?
<Stifler> Test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍛ 
<Stifler> Guoran
<^k^>  06:04
<adfadf> d
<adfadf> anyone?
<adfadf> .asdf
<knownbad> 2 mins.
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> cos(x)
<CyrusYzGTt> cos(x)=?
<CyrusYzGTt> cos(70)=?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-02
<atcho`> ...
<atcho`> 早上好
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-02 08:40:58 +0800
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 57.02% (Lv12)
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 57.02% (Lv12)
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||____________] 62.93% (Lv13)
<atcho`> time
<atcho`> time now
<archl_healer> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 80.32% (Lv17)
<atcho`> time.now
<archl_healer> 递增啊。
<archl_healer> .oicebot hug oicebot
<h9> Jrrp
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 oicebot ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
 * Oicebot h9今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 70.32% (Lv15)
<^k^> h9: .. ..
 * archl_healer 发现h9好奇自己的rp
 * h9 ?
 * archl_healer 觉得今天oicebot没有 对 “好奇” 敏感很不正常
 * archl_healer 好奇的看着Oicebot
 * Oicebot 在archl_healer背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
 * archl_healer 明白了。
 * h9 archl_healer是不是男人？
<archl_healer> h9 和 oicebot商量一下，就明白了。
<h9> 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：不可能。
<h9> archl_healer是不是女人？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<archl_healer> h9: 你太可爱了。
<h9> archl_healer: 你是female?
<archl_healer> h9: no
<h9> archl_healer: 你是那个archl1 ?
<archl_healer> h9: I have been alone as long as I remember
<archl_healer> h9: yes
<archl_healer> can't you see my nick...
<h9> 马甲满天飞
<h9> .oicebot hug
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 h9 ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<h9> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<h9> 99999999999999992
 * Oicebot 不小心溢出了……我投降……
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 你 google 搜索 9999999..99999999999999999999999  试试？
<iGnome> 蛋疼
 * Oicebot 疼就割了吧，iGnome。
<iGnome> 内部通讯错误
<ilisp> iGnome: 踢了这死bot
<iGnome> ilisp: ... 这nick
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<tenzu> lerosua: 斗篷万岁
<cfy> iGnome: 踢了这死bot
<lerosua> 什么情况...
<cfy> lerosua: iGnome 竟然忍住了...
<iGnome> cfy: 额。一定要踢？
<iGnome> 你强烈要求，我就踢。
<cfy> iGnome: 加个ban好了.算了....ignore就好了.
<iGnome> ignore是穷人做法
<cfy> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R1
<cfy> 那kick了
<iGnome> 如果生气了，怎么能ignore嘛
<iGnome> 不是可以关闭嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 别人会开开啊.我说/ignore Oicebot嘛
<iGnome> 好吧。踢了先。打开的人也踢了。
<iGnome> 你先关闭
<cfy> .oicebot off
<iGnome> .oicebot kick ass
<iGnome> 都没反映
<iGnome> 谁开，就踢谁。
<cfy> iGnome: 算了吧.我要看书去了
<archl_healer> $25的电脑喔开始出售了喔。
<iGnome> 那也挂上面。挂一天
<archl_healer> iGnome: http://makerfaire.com/newyork/2011/attend/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Maker Faire New York - Sept 17 and 18, 2011 - DIY, science, demos, recycling, entertainment, and fun
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<griffin1> 大家早啊
<archl_healer> 看错了。。。
<griffin1> 有人对gnome3了解吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装Ubunte11.04 4.4GB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343827 用“unetbootin”制作了一张ubuntu 的U盘安装盘，能正常进入安装页面，第一步选好语言之后，第二步出现“系统硬盘不足4.4GB”的情况，无法继续安装。是什么原因啊，请高手指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 armykeith — 2011-09-02 9:26
<griffinW> 11.04用u盘安装好像是有问题吧。我最后刻盘安装的
<cfy> iGnome: 那就挂下.不知道学校的闪讯能不能上了 T_T
<roylez> cfy: cc戴帽帽了。不怕马超看不见
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez: 拜主席
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在screen里面如何用vim的累加功能， ctrl+A和ctrl+X?
<cfy> roylez: 主席好无聊啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: screen 怎么escape操作键位
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 累加？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没用过，干什么的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 类似excel的拖动啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 试试 ctrl-a a ctrl-x
<MeaCulpa> ...试试看那
<roylez> MeaCulpa: excel的拖动是什么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o....求和啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牛逼，ctrl+A A即可
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 累加
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vim也可以吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: excel最长用的功能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: qm, Y, p, CTRL+A, q;  15@m
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你丫的用错vim了，vim是个编辑器啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: copy当前行，paste当前行，paste结果里数字+1， 播送15遍这个macro
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这不就是活脱脱的累加么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 编辑器就该干这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 谁让这hmc命令行又臭又长
<roylez> MeaCulpa: for i in {1..x}; do xxx ; done
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/7Nanx.gif
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 土主席，
<MeaCulpa> E475: Invalid argument: seq 10 @*
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> :r !seq15 也可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: for i in 1 2 3 4 5 ....
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/vTY2Z.jpg
<metbsd> 百度地图是不是坏了呀
<cfy> roylez: 看不懂gif
<MeaCulpa> roylez: for 不用，定长循环有毛用
<roylez> cfy: 等你找工作就懂了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 娃娃，以后就明白了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ivONm.jpg
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa: 好吧...
<iGnome> 可怜的 cfy
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为什么不管多恶心的动物，小的时候都很萌呢 http://imgur.com/BSs3N
<^k^> ⇪ title: Just a baby bat. - Imgur
<iGnome> 踢了他们2个。
<cfy> ee先走了......
 * Oicebot 挥手：“cfy桑，慢走~~~”
<cfy> iGnome: ee......
<iGnome> 我会上bot的。
<roylez> iGnome: .....
<xiangfu> join #qi-hardware-cn
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鼻涕虫小时候还是鼻涕虫
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<iGnome> roylez: 那可快了。 lol
<iGnome> 交钱不杀
<roylez> 我出1脚
<iGnome>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +b *
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 交钱不杀
<roylez> 2脚...
<roylez> iGnome: 有好事没...
<roylez> 不理我了啊
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> xiangfu: 你没加到qi-hardware-cn..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<iGnome> 乖。旅游
<roylez> o...
<roylez> 上次你还没说去哪里呢
<cfy> iGnome: 小学上得怎么样?
<iGnome> 其实不想去。海南那
<roylez> > `ps -ef`
<iGnome> cfy: 你过来陪崽崽一天。保护他
<cfy> iGnome: 报销车费?
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器无法打开百度地图？
<metbsd> 你们有没有这个情况
<jyfl987> 北京部分银行暂时停发房贷
<roylez> jyfl987: 影响到你了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 当然 我也买房了 虽然不在帝都 总是被市场影响嘛
<cfy> 刚需们
<roylez> jyfl987: 有钱人啊
<roylez> cfy: 刚需 -> 需要一个李刚来做爹
<roylez> adam8157: 圆润的来了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 贷款的 而且是小城市 总价不高
<adam8157> roylez: 我不圆润啊...
<cfy> adam8157: 改名字了?
<adam8157> roylez: 主席早
<adam8157> cfy: 电脑没关, 刚到办公室
<cfy> adam8157: 答非所问啊,大爷
<adam8157> cfy: 哦...我nick太多 T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。 R9
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋是椭圆
<adam8157> roylez: 我坚持锻炼了半个多月了喂...
<roylez> adam8157: 更扁的椭圆
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 你老了.....
<adam8157> cfy: 小盆宇
<collboy2009> 各位大神，帮小弟一下，我有2个ip列表，iplist1、iplist2，iplist2一定是iplist1的子集，我现在想实现如果iplist1中有的ip地址而iplist2中却没有，则打印这些ip地址出来，如何实现呀
<collboy2009> 各位大神，帮小弟一下，我有2个ip列表，iplist1、iplist2，iplist2一定是iplist1的子集，我现在想实现如果iplist1中有的ip地址而iplist2中却没有，则打印这些ip地址出来，如何实现呀
<roylez> collboy2009: bash?
<collboy2009> 恩
<roylez> collboy2009: diff <(print -l $iplist1) <(print -l $iplist2)
<cfy> collboy2009: iplist1中,会有重复的ip么?
<collboy2009> 米有
<collboy2009> -bash: print: command not found
<cfy> collboy2009: sort -u iplist1 iplist2
<roylez> cfy: 他要的是剩下的
<iGnome> 先sort
<roylez> collboy2009: ... 我zsh习惯了，bash没print
<iGnome> 我有好玩的了
<cfy> roylez: collboy2009: 等下
<collboy2009> :)
<cfy> collboy2009: sort a b|uniq -u
<cfy> roylez: 搞定了 :D
<roylez> cfy: 瞎说
<cfy> collboy2009: a必须是b的子集,且a和b中,ip分别都不会重复
<cfy> roylez: 怎么了?
<roylez> collboy2009: 如果是一行一个ip， diff <(echo $iplist1) <(echo $iplist2) 就好
<iGnome> 不sort diff会死的
<roylez> iGnome: 有道理
<cfy> sort+uniq不好么?
<iGnome> 更好。因为避开了重复行。
<iGnome> 这狡猾的家伙
<roylez> cfy: 他要的是不在b里面的
<roylez> 不如直接 wc -l b，然后去sed...
<iGnome> 帮我找 cliofetion的64位包
<roylez> iGnome: ....没追求的家伙啊
<iGnome> 谁有
<cfy> roylez: b有的,a肯定有,所以混合以后,b有的那些行都会重复啊,然后输出uniq的那些行不就a有,b没有的了么?
<cfy> roylez: b是a的子集
<collboy2009> sort a b|uniq -u
<collboy2009> 这个就可以了
<cfy> 哈哈.
<iGnome> 死哈皮。不出来了。
<cfy> iGnome: 找哈皮干吗?
<roylez> cfy: 哦，nnd
<collboy2009> ;-)
<iGnome> 哈皮维护这deb的
<iGnome> 只是要64位的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 坑爹的ubuntu10.04.2安装-对linux太不熟悉了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343834 用Wubi安装ubuntu10.04.2版本，安装过程倒还比较顺利，唯一疑惑的是 安装自动把C盘（XP所在盘）下的D盘作为安装路径，从D盘中分出了10多G的空间；但是我事先是准备了E盘-一个近40G的空间来安装LINUX系统的，在 ...
<roylez> iGnome: 哈皮现在困在温柔乡了
<iGnome> 我要扩展我的通讯录的perl
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 不同的结构中，选取邮件/电话，一句话就搞定。多好的pl
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> 扯
<cfy> 不就是结构体么.cl能做的很好
<iGnome> 这都不信？看git去
<cfy> 用cl重写,一劳永逸 lol
<roylez> cfy: lisp haskell erlang scala ocaml F ....
<cfy> roylez: 选common lisp
<iGnome> cl那，根本不适合做脚本。
<iGnome> 你就扮蛮
<roylez> cfy: erlang 和 scala 有不少公司用。但是erlang是爱立信的，前途不明朗
<cfy> iGnome: 这个么........
<roylez> cfy: scala或许更好
<cfy> roylez: cl也有公司在用啊
<iGnome> 扮蛮=偏执，顽固。名词解释
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> 哦....
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 神語，，不可測度
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 额。今天说话老实些了？
<iGnome> 估计是看到我还挂op上。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 滾，，我只喜歡跟 iGoogle說話
<roylez> iGnome: v5
<roylez> iGnome: iGoogle is a pussy
<iGnome> 这家伙太bt
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<cfy> 主席说个话,我还得查词典....
<roylez> cfy: 别查
<roylez> cfy: 查了我也被踢出去了
<cfy> iGnome: 查吧,我查过了
<cfy> 哦?不是被+b了么?
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> +b了还能进来?!
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在能说话不?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹嘛？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是被+b了么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..什麼時候？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 被kick以后
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ... 臭神 iGnome
<debianer> debian装了canon打印机驱动后，wine就崩溃了，出现如下错误 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87206
<iGnome> 额。打个电话，有来了。
<iGnome> 咋没效果呢
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,快點給我 -b 不然我重新鏈接服務器就進不來的
<iGnome> 本来准备关几天的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.这个意思...
<roylez> cfy: ...
<iGnome> 额。写错了？
<roylez>  iGnome  /kickban
<iGnome> 不熟悉
<cfy> iGnome: 要不要-b?
<iGnome> 明天再说
<debianer> 现在wine就出现错误，和打印机有关，要如何解决？ http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87206
<cfy> 我先把我的-了...
<cfy>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +b CyrusYzGTt
<iGnome> 啥-
<cfy> 你怎么用的?好像+b的对象不一样啊
<roylez> cfy: /unban 1
<cfy> roylez: unban 1?
<cfy> iGlofe: 我-了.你应该能进来了
<iGnome> 就哈皮熟悉
<roylez> cfy: 用 /ban 看编号，直接 /unban 1 解封最上头的
<iGlofe> cfy§ 沒有。。
<cfy> roylez: 我这没啊
<roylez> cfy: irssi
<cfy> iGlofe: 我刚才把我+b给你的,给-b了. iGnome的,找ee
<iGlofe> cfy§ 可惡，，
<iGnome> 其实应该 Cyrus*
<iGlofe> iGnome§ opera 11.51 release了
<iGnome> 今天不理你了。
<iGlofe> iGnome§ opera-11.51-1087.x86_64.rpm
 * roylez 还记得神今天干过 /mode +b #ubuntu-cn *
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> +m吧
<iGnome> 那是手快，没前面加空格
<roylez> 看，连马都吓坏了
<palomino|working> 给我+v
<xiangfu> http://android.git.kernel.org/ 被拿下了
<iGlofe> ...
<iGnome> 只会+m，不会+v，可以不。 palomino|working
<adam8157> 呀, 那谁被ee ban了...
<palomino|working> >_< 那不要 , iGlofe
<palomino|working> ....... , iGnome
<palomino|working> 指错了
<roylez> adam8157: 所有人
<cfy> xiangfu: 厄.什么情况?
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> xiangfu: 有人负责么?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Nothing to see here - only dreams of electric sheep
<iGnome> 我早就-了
<xiangfu> cfy, "Image and linked story courtesy Make Magazine"
<CyrusYzGTt> 回來了。。
<xiangfu> "they are not affiliated with Kernel.org, we are not affiliated with them. We just thought the sheep was awesome."
<iGnome> 看irDA的去
<roylez> cfy: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/24542/choosing-a-functional-programming-language-for-me
<^k^> ⇪ title: advice - Choosing a functional programming language (for me) - Programmers - Stack Exchange
<roylez> cfy: 你应该跳去 scheme
<cfy> roylez: 不,cl挺好,scheme定义太小了,我不习惯的
<roylez> cfy: 工作机会多
<MeaCulpa> p...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 啥时候找工作?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 如果能考上研,就2+3年吧,没考研就2年左右
 * tenzu 拜神拜OP
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 时隔一年，再次询问关于麦克风的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343840 系统自带的录音机软件可以正常录音，但是在别的软件了都不可以skype gmail webqq里都是不可以的。在系统声音首选项的设置里 无论发出多大的声音，那个条条就是不动。 怎么样 才能使我可以使用呢？对了，我用的是本子自带的 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shell 娃娃，写了个if else, 最后结束end if...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<if_else> 各位兄台，ubuntu 下如果要连接远程服务器的 ipmi web 端，浏览器依赖 java 要安装那个包？谢谢
<jyfl987> 9月1日凌晨1时许，湖南台天娱传媒中心的官方微博更发帖称，“天娱传媒中心正式接到广电总局通知：‘限娱令’正式生效，以后港台艺人不会出现内地娱乐电视节目中。”一时间关于广电总局的“限娱令”已下达被传得沸沸扬扬，并传“限娱令”从10条演变成16条。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....可以掐死他吗？
 * Oicebot 对roylez说：不是。
<if_else> 各位，是否安装 firefox java 插件，必须要安装 sun 的jdk openjdk 没有吗？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】关于windows修改机器名后ssh连接linux问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343843 windows修改机器名后ssh连接linux问题。。。 windows修改机器名后ssh连接linux，linux显示 Last login: Fri Sep 2 04:35:34 2011 from xxx 最后的xxx还是以前的机器名。。不管重启啥的，都一样。。 如何正确显示现在的机器名？  ...
<georgetso> hello
<georgetso> 大家中午好
<^k^> georgetso, 好  ㍣ 
<georgetso> 青椒啊
<georgetso> 请教啊
<georgetso> bash脚本中，if [ "$aNum" -lt 3 ] 告诉我 -bash: [: -lt: unary operator expected
<georgetso> 在32位ubuntu中ok，到64位的linode上就出问题了。
<georgetso> 请教啊请教啊
<metbsd> linode是甚么
<georgetso> 而且，当 $aNum 不是0的时候，运行正常
<georgetso> 当 $aNum 是0的时候，才出的这个错误，难道得到的不是0,而是NULL之类的？
<metbsd> 你把它显示出来看看呗
<georgetso> 显示的是一排空的
<georgetso> 果然不是0
<georgetso> 也就是说不是数字，什么也不是
<georgetso> 那我要怎么比较啊！
<georgetso> 用的 sed 来获取的这个变量
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么打开 .tak 后缀的音频文件吗？
<Evanescence> 最好是用mplayer
<caleb-> http://www.calno.com/l3afpad # Lɜafpad, gtk3 fork of Leafpad
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lɜafpad
<RavenChan> jrrp
<RavenChan> 不在啊
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求教一个问题，ubuntu中用git下载了一个软件后怎么升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343846 求教一个问题，ubuntu中用git下载了一个软件后怎么升级？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcguangda — 2011-09-02 12:10
<DaBao> 新发现一个 HTC DHD 的 Rom，to 刷 or not to 刷？这是一个问题。。。
 * MeaCulpa TooManyConcurrentRequests: The medium 'SmartSSHClientMedium(bzr+ssh://infernoxu@bazaar.launchpad.net/)' has reached its concurrent request limit.
<MeaCulpa> launchpad顶不住，Github 重置王，这年头...
 * adam8157 困死鸟...
<caleb-> adam8157: 在女孩子体内？
<adam8157> caleb-: 你xe了
<caleb-> 墙重置 github 做毛？
<caleb-> 这几天比较安静？
<roylez> caleb-: 咱公司强制github毫无压力
<roylez> caleb-: 墙
<caleb-> 公司自己墙？
<archl_gaming> ls
<archl_gaming> jie
<archl_gaming> ls
<archl_gaming> ....
<caleb-> archl_gaming: 你这射了就跑的男人
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 啥？
<caleb-> archer
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 来射一个 http://blog.nokia.com.cn/2011/09/01/nokia-ideasproject-intro/？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 诺基亚 IdeasProject 招集创意达人，赢得免费伦敦诺基亚世界大会之旅 | 对话诺基亚
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 卖给Nokia就不值钱了。
<DaBao> 對諾基亞已經不感冒了~
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 今天看到评测 arm11 vs cortex a8 的CPU对比，我终于知道原来速度差不多啊。 那个Raspberry pi
<archl_gaming> $25: 700Mhz ARM11 CPU + 某强大GPU + 128MB RAM 的小电脑。
<archl_gaming> 能播 1080P 30帧
<archl_gaming> DaBao: 有兴趣么？
<archl_gaming> 能跑 Quake3 4倍全屏抗锯齿 1080P 30帧
<DaBao> 很有兴趣，但木钱
<caleb-> DaBao: 不到 200 rmb 的
<archl_gaming> DaBao: 160人民币拿出来
<roylez> archl_gaming: nokia怕是出不起飞机票吧
<archl_gaming> roylez: 有微软赞助 呢。
<archl_gaming> roylez: 还有apple赞助
<roylez> archl_gaming: 微软赞助就更别提了...
<DaBao> ［新闻简报］百度·易操作系统出现，貌似是基于 Android
<archl_gaming> roy
<archl_gaming> roylez: 花微软的钱你不高兴？
<caleb-> 凡是敌人支持的东西就要抵制
<roylez> archl_gaming: 微软参与的活动，一定有很多恶心的细节，不如不去
<archl_gaming> roylez: 哦。
 * MeaCulpa 微软赠书，我的大学枕头
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 您真硬啊
<roylez> 我都快20年没用枕头了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: M$ nb
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 逢人便说，M$送了几套frontpage98, 一个月以后机房netscape就都没人用了
<archl_gaming> MeaCulpa: 对啊，总觉得有了东西不用是浪费的。
<archl_gaming> MeaCulpa: 买了Humble Indie Bundle 之后我抛弃了这个信条。。。真的没什么好玩的。就真的放弃吧。反正不值钱。
<DaBao> MeaCulpa:  你要抬着Ubuntu本本进去，“有没有Linux版的MS Office卖？多少钱？”，“啥？没有，你们微软怎么混的？连这个都没有！”
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ebank.spdb.com.cn/per2008/per_licaika01_08.html  这个国内用用很好啊，debit card和储蓄卡合一的。不过是银联服务
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，我准备以后国内的多用用浦发了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回头开通网上交易
<MeaCulpa> DaBao: ubuntu是啥... 我抬木有X的本本进去的
<archl_gaming> MeaCulpa: 买几个 Raspberry Pi 做服务器。
<metbsd> 浦发的ATM很少的
<archl_gaming> metbsd: 实话。
<MeaCulpa> archl_gaming: 我前面是说，frontpage开过的html, 直接把netscape打成notepad
<DaBao> 哈哈~
<metbsd> 搞浦发就是闲蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 网银据说对win依赖最小
<caleb-> archl_gaming++
<archl_gaming> 是么。。。
<archl_gaming> caleb-:  :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说交行是汇丰高的，浦发是花旗搞得...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我翻翻合同，看看公司只不支持浦发，支持我就直接转过去了
<metbsd> 换银行去迁就操作系统，我个人认为不是脑子有问题就是闲蛋疼的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ... 人家没法用，咋办
<metbsd> 不是这个问题
<metbsd> 还有啥比钱重要的吗
 * archl_gaming 已经忽视 metbsd好多天了，刚才好像回复了一句。
<RavenChan> jrrp
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没了，所以我在用招行，烂，但是来钱快
<archl_gaming> !rppk RavenChan
<metbsd> 招行的网银是最好的了
<blanktiles> 刚搞了个无线鼠标不能用，大家帮忙看看？
<metbsd> 哪里烂了
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 招行网银连字体都使用Chinese-only的
<blanktiles> Bus 005 Device 091: ID 0603:1031 Novatek Microelectronics Corp.
<blanktiles> ？？显示的那个公司的名字似乎是台湾的
<metbsd> 我看网银主要是看功能：付款，定期，股票，结汇啥的是不是方便
<blanktiles> 有谁有类似的问题？
<archl_gaming> metbsd: 你还换网银么。。。
<archl_gaming> metbsd: 那你干嘛阻止别人换。。
<metbsd> 你看的是：字体，浏览器，中文，操作系统
<metbsd> 只能说是追求不同吧
<metbsd> 我没阻止别人换
<metbsd> 网银我现在就用三个，招行，工行，中行
<blanktiles> help 鼠标？
<roylez> metbsd: 你用windows？
<archl_gaming> blanktiles: 去看吧。我不知道。
<archl_gaming> roylez: 他不用linux。
<archl_gaming> 哈哈
<blanktiles> ubuntu 11.04
<metbsd> 我用centos, rhel, aix, solaris,windows
<adam8157> gfrog: ping
<metbsd> 等下要去搞个sun服务器
<blanktiles> 在windows上能用，ubuntu 上没反应
<gfrog> adam8157, 嘛事
<metbsd> roylez, 你用什么？
<blanktiles> 给个建议噻？
<gfrog> if_else, 哦，昨天晚上我下班了，你的问题搞定了木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 上次说的那个nfs地址再给发下, 里面有kvm很多镜像那个
<gfrog> adam8157, 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦哦?
<blanktiles> ？？
<roylez> metbsd: 招商，很恶心
<roylez> >  * 招商银行
<roylez> >  * 中国工商银行
<roylez> >  * 中国银行
<roylez> >  * 汇丰银行
<metbsd> roylez, 为啥啊
<blanktiles> 没人能帮忙吗？大家说说噻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<metbsd> 还有什么银行的网银比招行更好？
<zhiwei> ubuntu上面的ibus图标老是不显示。。。
<metbsd> 不过其实工行的网银也很好的
<blanktiles> 我用小小输入法，五笔，很好
<archl_gaming> blanktiles: 不好说，并不是人们都有碰到过问题的。大多人没问题。
<roylez> metbsd: 工行的网银是 MeaCulpa 的上级开发的，那位大佬他自己现在都用招商
<metbsd> roylez, 每个人用多个网银不是很正常的吗
<roylez> metbsd: 对windows用户正常
<archl_gaming> metbsd: 不麻烦么。
<metbsd> 用网银可以付水电费，缴话费，淘宝，汇款，结汇，不用老是跑银行了
<metbsd> 这么多银行，也只有招行的MM最漂亮
<metbsd> 农行的都是大妈级
<metbsd> 态度还非常恶劣
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl_gaming> 继续。
<metbsd> 算了，都没人回应
<Elvisnake> pm-suspend 出问题...
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，搞定了，论坛上有位兄台，提醒了我，是 xp 的防火墙的
<Elvisnake> 休眠 不了
<gfrog> if_else, 难怪，哈哈
<gfrog> if_else, 俺对windows没经验
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，哎，悲剧的！谢谢了
<sikao_lfs> 大家谁有这个网站邀请码啊？ http://www.linux520.com/   我比较好奇想看看他们的视频，谁有邀请码？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux安全网--linux攻防 linux黑客 linux渗透 web渗透 攻击数据库
<Elvisnake> Arch + KDE + pm-utils -> hanged out. Help?
<adam8157> gfrog: 给个最简单的kvm启动命令? 对应foo.qcow2
<gfrog> adam8157, 啥也不要那种嘛？ 网络也不要？
<adam8157> gfrog: 网络用vf呗, 我这儿unbind还失败了, 在看...哎...
<gfrog> adam8157, 杯具的孩儿。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们testcase写错了....
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你们的工作真轻松
<gfrog> adam8157, qemu  -drive file='foo.qcow2',index=0,if=none,id=disk1,media=disk,cache=none,format=qcow2,aio=native -device virtio-blk-pci,bus=pci.0,addr=0x4,drive=disk1,id=virtio-disk1 -spice port=8000,disable-ticketing -enable-kvm
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<gfrog> adam8157, 这么严重。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157, 天天陪陪中国小白用户聊聊天就行了
<gfrog> adam8157, 哪写错了，发个issue过来，哈哈
<gebjgd> adam8157, 羡慕
<adam8157> gfrog: 我对比弄好再跟你说
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们不接触用户, 一般
<gfrog> gebjgd, 哪有，
<gfrog> adam8157, 关注！
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这个没vf?
<gebjgd> gfrog, adam8157 天天挂个irc。啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157, 哦，这是virtio的
<gfrog> adam8157, 你还要vf？那个不会写，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ok 我袭击看看
<adam8157> 自己
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上午去哪里了？
<griffinW> 怎么没人了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 薇菜请吃饭 在帝都的都可以去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在家睡觉啊, 10点到office的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 神码时候
<gfrog> jyfl987, 薇菜是何方神圣。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 明天下午去他那就行了 我6点才出门 所以没空了
<jyfl987> gfrog: microcai
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不去么
<gfrog> jyfl987, zeze
 * gfrog 飞去写文档， 万恶的文档！
<microcai> adam8157: 你来不？
<adam8157> microcai: 来啊, 白吃为啥不去
<microcai> adam8157: 你铁定不来， RH 还有免费旅游等你
<adam8157> microcai: 木有
<microcai> adam8157: ?!?!? 这么赏脸啊？
<gfrog> adam8157, 你们又旅游？！
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 破网
<gfrog> adam8157, 你们这季度出去玩了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 上周五 灵山
<gfrog> adam8157, 真幸福
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们不是也出去了么
<MeaCulpa> 灵山是哪里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回来了
<MeaCulpa> 难道是西方极乐世界？
<gfrog> adam8157, 我们去的澡堂。。。 澡堂啊。。。
<microcai> gfrog: 你还去澡堂？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 折磨啊，被gfw的rdesktop
<adam8157> gfrog: 呀, 一堆人一起洗澡?
<gfrog> adam8157, 神马休闲会所，其实就是澡堂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 叫那些无所不能的lisp党给你提个方案
<MeaCulpa> 折腾tmux抓...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 懒得干活啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lisp党能对windows干啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 安心screen 通用为主
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫utf16搞得定否还难说
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/153737.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真是一个神奇的国度
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你说一个企业级应用软件，我登陆其web界面后，换了个代理，它为啥不让我退散呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高级呗
<MeaCulpa> 这，浏览器session他就放心了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家有高级的security
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/153728.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 技术宅拯救世界 iPad同步台式机玩转《魔兽世界》_Apple iPad_cnBeta.COM
<Jarod__> topic
 * MeaCulpa 讨厌webapp, 浏览器和js，Java,不论资源占用还是响应速度都低于桌面app, 养之何用...
<Jarod__> thin 客户端的概念
<MeaCulpa> thin在哪里
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘 内存 时间 占用都大于桌面app
<MeaCulpa> 直接下binary也没多大
<alpha080> 真安静阿
<adam8157> microcai: 明天去你家吃饭?
<adam8157> microcai: 几点 都有谁
<GNUdog> roylez, 这个应用，随便买一个就能实现了
<GNUdog> 4.99 你也是技术宅
<roylez> GNUdog: 你说雷蛇的那个？
<GNUdog> roylez, iPad
<roylez> GNUdog: o...
<roylez> GNUdog: 没钱
<roylez> GNUdog: 穷到20年没枕头用
<microcai> adam8157: 时间嘛
<microcai> adam8157: 爱几点来几点来。 过时不候 :D
<adam8157> microcai: 啥啊, 都有谁?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不去么
 * MeaCulpa 虽不是性急的人，但那么慢的网络，rdesktop点半天，实在受不了...
<alpha080>     <nick>
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-02 14:32:35 +0800
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没时间
<alpha080> 提问，irssi下面如何屏蔽出入、退出房间提示
<adam8157> microcai: 什么时候 都有谁啊
<microcai> adam8157: 和 xihels
<adam8157> microcai: 不认识
<microcai> adam8157:  和立松
<microcai> adam8157: 你还不认识！
<adam8157> microcai: 你女朋友做饭?
<microcai> adam8157: fuck ...
<microcai> adam8157: XwinX
<adam8157> microcai: lisong又是谁...
<microcai> adam8157:  XwinX
<adam8157> microcai: 那xihels是谁?
<microcai> adam8157: 就你和XwinX
<microcai> adam8157:  也是 XwinX ....
<GNUdog> adam8157, and, x stands for fuck
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我还以为是个卖萌的表情
<GNUdog> adam8157, i'm just trying to keep internal channel from dirty words
<adam8157> GNUdog: 装纯啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 从官网装的wine1.3，总是提示找不到MFC42.dll。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343861 如题啊，以前用1.2还好好的，一直升级也没问题。然后我重装了，就用不了了诶。 winetrick装的dll，下的dll和从xp机器上拷的dll覆盖都没用。总是提示MFC42.dll找不到。求高手解答啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pppokloi — 2011-09-02 14:56
<GNUdog> adam8157, and fuck youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<adam8157> GNUdog: - - 重口味男
<GNUdog> adam8157, haha, be careful, someday I'll pull off your pant
<GNUdog> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: ... 原来你是重口
<alpha080> 谁跟我说下话，偶测试beep
<whsailing> virtualbox下的系统如何与主机进行文件共享
<iGnome> alphao8o: hello
<iGnome> whsailing: 菜单上有数据共享的设置
<alpha080> 没反应= =
<alpha080> 福利 http://jandan.net/2011/09/02/workers-feed-a-meter.html
<whsailing> 试试
<iGnome> 啥破客户端。这都没反映。
<alpha080> irssi...
<iGnome> 改字体去吧。
<alpha080> 小k死了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网断了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你那边如何？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 还好
<DaBao> 全新的 Rom 已经下载好，充电，准备刷机！
<alpha080> android?
<whsailing> 大家是不是用xchar的
<DaBao> alpha080:  是呢
<DaBao> 纠结了好半天，最终决定还是要刷
<DaBao> Android 2.3.5 Sense3.0
<alpha080> 偶已经刷腻味了= =
<iGnome> DaBao: 最好别刷
<DaBao> iGnome:  为嘛？
<iGnome> sense应该早厌倦了
<DaBao> 我还正在兴头上呢
<whsailing> ２.３大费电了
<DaBao> 不觉得，依然一天半的续航
<iGnome> 啥机型
<iGnome> 冲动是魔鬼
<DaBao> iGnome:  HTC A9191
<iGnome> 合资的那种哦。
<whsailing> 我mp４刷到２。３续航能力明显比２。１低了
<DaBao> 大不了又刷回来
<DaBao> 反正这两个月，我的DHD一天刷个三五回是常态了
<iGnome> 通讯录就刷掉了
<DaBao> iGnome:  已经自动同步，只要刷好，一连网就全回来了
<iGnome> 安装go桌面吧。别刷机。
<iGnome> 记得同步就好。我上次就忘记了。
<DaBao> iGnome:  我也忘记过一次，被人打了个岔，结果。。。，悲摧了
<roylez> iGnome: 神好
<DaBao> 所以后来才用同步的
<palomino|working> 通讯录用google的
<iGnome> roylez: 。。
<alpha080> 用安卓的机子不用gmail...这不折腾么
<iGnome> 设置gmail。那都没地方修改的。
<alpha080> 偶身边用安卓的人都不用gmail...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 难道买的都是行货
<alpha080> 也不见得，也有水货的
<alpha080> 行货有的也可以用gmail阿，我的就是
<iGnome> 除开合资的，都是水货啊
<alpha080> 华为的。。。
<iGnome> dopod那种
<alpha080> 可以直接上
<palomino|working> 华为的...
<DaBao> 有一个地方可以修改的，我记得我用 RE 乱翻时找到过一次
<iGnome> 华为的。。。。我以为说htc
<palomino|working> htc也有行货呀,不过价格太坑爹了 , iGnome
<DaBao> 好像是在 /system 这个文件夹下
<iGnome> 那是骗人的。 palomino|working
<iGnome> htc就没大陆版本。
<DaBao> palomino|working:  我的是水货
<DaBao> 阿联酋版的
<palomino|working> htc还有支持td的呢 , iGnome
<palomino|working> 不是行货难道国外还有用td的 , iGnome
<iGnome> 没保修的，就不算行货。
<DaBao> iGnome:  我的有保修，呵呵
<DaBao> 哪怕是刷机后
<iGnome> 不是吧。邮寄到阿联酋？
<iGnome> lol
<DaBao> 是出售地为阿联酋，再水回来的
<iGnome> 那是，你再水过去保修。
<DaBao> 不用，本地
<iGnome> 不如自己拆开维修
<alpha080> 这？
<iGnome> 本地js骗你的
<DaBao> 我们这卖水货的服务非常周到的
<DaBao> iGnome:  嘿嘿，Out了吧？
<alpha080> 鬼才信，你钱都交了哦
<iGnome> js都只收钱，管刷机。不管硬件的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<collboy2009> 大神们，小弟还有个问题，我有4个ip地址列表，list1、list2、list3、list4，如果list1中的ip在list2中有，则list1的ip后面追加a，如果list1中的ip在list3中有，则list1的ip后面追加b，如果list1中的ip在list4中有，则list1的ip后面追加c，如何实现呀
<palomino|working> 早晨还抚摸过你的脸呢 , roylez
<collboy2009> 大神们，小弟还有个问题，我有4个ip地址列表，list1、list2、list3、list4，如果list1中的ip在list2中有，则list1的ip后面追加a，如果list1中的ip在list3中有，则list1的ip后面追加b，如果list1中的ip在list4中有，则list1的ip后面追加c，如何实现呀
<iGnome> roylez: 无聊了。来说说你的手机。
<iGnome> collboy2009: ..
<DaBao> 我一同事买的诺基亚的水机，电池有点问题，用了快半年拿去，一样免换新的
<roylez> iGnome: 待机5天
<iGnome> 蛋疼的，天天List。 nnnnd
<collboy2009> 是啊
<iGnome> roylez: 你肯定早换了。
 * GNUdog 脖子超痛
<roylez> iGnome: 没钱
<GNUdog> 估计是昨天躺的多了
<collboy2009> :-(
<iGnome> 你假话太多。不信没钱。
<DaBao> alpha080:  建议上 三九手机网 看看，昆明的那个，水货也保一年，刷机、软件终身免费
<iGnome> DaBao: 说出来了吧。硬件全不负责。
<iGnome> 那叫啥保修
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<collboy2009> list1
<collboy2009> 1.1.1.1
<collboy2009> 2.2.2.2
<collboy2009> 3.3.3.3
<collboy2009> 4.4.4.4
<collboy2009> list2
<collboy2009> 1.1.1.1
<collboy2009> 2.2.2.2
<collboy2009> 3.3.3.3
<alpha080> flood...
<DaBao> 说神Out了，神还不相信。。。
<iGnome> DaBao: 你咋理解的。。。刷机算硬件？
<collboy2009> 有人愿意帮个忙解决一下吗
<DaBao> iGnome:  按钮不灵了算不算？
<iGnome> collboy2009: 不能整天做伸手党。
<iGnome> DaBao: 算啊。屏幕坏了，可换？
<DaBao> 我们公司好几个人都在那买的，我才去的
<collboy2009> ，，，，
<collboy2009> 这也是学习啊
<DaBao> 如果是自己率坏的肯定得出钱了，如果是坏点之类的，他们保修
<iGnome> uniq -d 什么意思？ collboy2009
<DaBao> 直接换屏的
<MeaCulpa> 热死，手上有汗，触摸板罢工
<iGnome> DaBao: 我不信了。国内没配件的啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 舔一道，就好了。
<DaBao> 不信就不信吧，反正我是信了，呵呵
<iGnome> 。。。你是铁道部的。 lol
<DaBao> 哈哈
<dungeon_archl> lainme: skype前置可用，另外据说默认摄像软件可以激活前置摄像头，不知道哪个键了。
<alpha080> sys.exit(1) ...
<alpha080> 有前置摄像头阿，羡慕。。。
<microcai> !4w
<microcai> Oicebot: æ­» bot !
<microcai> Oicebot: !4w
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 还有主摄像头可以把镜头周围用黑色笔涂黑。
<microcai> ！4w
<microcai> ！4w
<microcai> ！4w
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 不过我没做。
<microcai> ！4w
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/QGdKg
<microcai> ！4w
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 不是激活，是前置基本看不清东西。。
<alpha080> gentoo 遇到 kernel panic了。。
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 只能说可以识别出是个人
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 哦这个啊。。。也是要亮才能看清的。
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 环境亮度不够。
<iGnome> lainme: ..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • libqq2010被腾讯屏蔽了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343866 今天打开pidgin，几乎同时，也跳出一条“温馨提示” Screenshot-(快乐的小老鼠).png 我的qq被禁止了，因为我“所在的网络可能存在危害其他QQ用户的行为”。 Screenshot-好友列表.png 我要是换一个安全的环境就只能用windows或者webqq了？ dog day tence ...
<iGnome> 难道是20像素的？那也可以看出是一个人
<DaBao> 镜头脏了
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 发个照片让我看看
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 其实真的，需要大约 70W灯泡的才好。
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 就是普通台灯也可能有些昏暗。
<lainme> dungeon_archl: 哦。这样子。我们这个灯的光线是不太好
<roylez> lainme: cc我一份
<alpha080> 偶有个8万的摄像头，谁要，廉价卖了
<adam8157> microcai: 明天是你老婆做饭?
<iGnome> 还有更低的没。 alpha080
<microcai> alpha080:  8我 像素谁要啊
<microcai> adam8157: 那是
<iGnome> ov的？ alpha080 我要
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<DaBao> 我还有一个当年买本本时HP送的机器人造型的摄像头
<adam8157> microcai: 几点
<lainme> 前置的，有哈哈镜效果。。。
<DaBao> 。。。。
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 看看 :D
<microcai> adam8157: 5 点吃饭。 3点过来吧
<microcai> adam8157: 聊天啊
<adam8157> microcai: 地址?
<microcai> adam8157:  :D
<microcai> adam8157: 上地
<lainme> roylez: dungeon_archl 全黑的好不。在视觉艺术中心看到的，一片黑的自拍
<alpha080> 以前js送我的。。
<roylez> lainme: 好
<adam8157> microcai: and?
<dungeon_archl> lainme:  我会改改能大约识别。
<iGnome> lainme: 可以加一个近视镜片在前面。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 底特律车站里面的东东 http://i.imgur.com/kxgV9.jpg
<ubuntu2012> linux 找回丢失分区 ?
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 等着你，我先收拾一下准备回去。
<iGnome> dungeon_archl: 我看到你调戏 lainme 了
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: 。。。是的。我大概在调戏。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/ZGmZc
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amateurs.. - Imgur
<iGnome> 我是说论坛
<DaBao> 切，你就装吧~
<ubuntu2012> 安装xp后，原linux根目录变沉unknown，home变成free,
<DaBao> roylez:  这点石片，堆得有水平
<ubuntu2012> 有人知道吗
<iGnome> 打ms客户电话
<alpha080> 先装xp or win8 再装 linux
<DaBao> 哈哈，神的冷笑话有点搞嘛~
<alpha080> 比较靠谱，还有装系统之前记得备份
<lainme> dungeon_archl: roylez http://i.imgur.com/acDUV.jpg
<iGnome> 忽悠，最大的忽悠。 lainme
<ubuntu2012> 现在xp进不区，linux分区有没有了，只有livecd，怎摸办
<DaBao> iGnome:  我估计他们会让 ubuntu2012 先输入正版序列号并进行正版验证
<lainme> iGnome: 真的是有拍我的。只是把灯都关了，窗帘拉上，再关掉闪光灯
<ubuntu2012> 别开玩笑了
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 还原看看。
<iGnome> 。win才不认lin分区
<iGnome> lainme: 乖。。。。@@@
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 列表处理
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<dungeon_archl> 我尽力而为，还原出lainme的本来面目 :)
<alpha080> ubuntu2012: 先用livecd装个grub试试看
<ubuntu2012> alpha080: how to?
<iGnome> dungeon_archl: 。凭意念画出来？
<DaBao> ubuntu2012:  论坛找找，有好多人写过教程的
<DaBao> 在这一两句也说不清
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: 没办法。
<dungeon_archl> iGnome: 用HDR。
<iGnome> 我会找一个猫记的头像，透明下，贴上去，当还原的
<ubuntu2012> DaBao: there are so many 教程,i don't know which is right
<dungeon_archl> lainme: 样子很甜 :D
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<collboy2009> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343868
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 是吗，我刚刚看出来不是全黑
<DaBao> ［短消息］HTC TITAN与HTC RADAR隆重登场，搭载 WP7 系统
<DaBao> WP7 真丑~！
<iGnome> roylez: 戴几个眼镜？
<iGnome> 你夸大了cmos的感光能力吧
<iGnome> jinghua:
<alpha080> ubuntu2012: 你搜索时候 注意关键词 是先装linux后xp的就行了，而且安装xp时mbr悲剧了（被覆盖）
<ubuntu2012> ok,i'll try alpha080
<iGnome> i'll try alpha080
<alpha080> 鹦鹉？
<alpha080> 复读机？
<iGnome> 说语法不对
<iGnome> 他要踹你
<DaBao> ubuntu2012: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=297514
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 重装win7后修复grub（LiveCD修复）（win7，ubuntu10.10双系统）
<DaBao> 咦，人呢？
<DaBao> 靠，白给我替他找半天。。。。
<palomino|working> poor
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<iGnome> echo 'palomino\|working'|sed -d\| -f 1
<palomino|working> ......
<microcai> freeflying:  .... ...
<microcai> freeflying:  give me op ..... .. .
 * palomino|working sets mode: +o microcai 
<iGnome> 微菜想干嘛
<microcai> freeflying:  give me op ..... .. .
<iGnome> 突然要绿帽子？
<microcai> iGnome: 那个是黄色的好吧
<microcai> iGnome: 黄帽子
<palomino|working> 绿的呀
<palomino|working> xchat看来是绿的
<microcai> palomino|working: 黄的！
<palomino|working> -_-
<iGnome> 额。你的高级些，是黄的。破马，你的客户端不行啊
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<naked89> 问个问题，现在电脑里只有一个linux系统，我想在开机的时候把grub给显示出来，要怎么处理？
<iGnome> naked89: 按shift
<microcai> iGnome: 这是临时的 555 555
<naked89> iGnome, 哦 我试试看
<microcai> iGnome: shift 不行的。 要 Esc
<iGnome> 这没办法，我的老帐号被狒狒一把清除了。
<microcai> iGnome: ff ?
<iGnome> 你又不用ub
<microcai> iGnome: 偶用的啊
<iGnome> 。
<naked89tt> iGnome, 没有反应
<microcai> ^k^: 我现在可以向你发起挑战了！
<microcai> ^k^: 你个死bot
<iGnome> 一直按住
<iGnome> 你试试esc。
<^k^> microcai, 怎么样？  ㍨ 
<naked89tt> 哦，我再试试ignome
<iGnome> 你别是在虚拟机。。。额。
<microcai> ^k^: 我让你得瑟
<iGnome> 原来微菜是为这。。。。。吐血啊。pk bot
<^k^> microcai, 这是为什么？  ㍨ 
<iGnome> 。
<microcai> ^k^: 你为何还能发言！
<microcai> ^k^: 让你得瑟
<iGnome> lol
<naked89tt> iGnome, 出现grub loading之后就直接进入linux了
<iGnome> naked89tt: 那你试试 microcai说的esc
<iGnome> 你啥系统
<naked89tt> iGnome, 试过esc没有反应
<naked89tt> ubuntu
<iGnome> 那去改配置文件，hidemenu的取消
 * roylez 好困
<iGnome> naked89tt: 啥版本的
<naked89tt> 10.04
<iGnome> 不是虚拟机吧
<naked89tt> 不是
<Laputa> 求问为啥stderr redict to stdout 要 2>&1
<iGnome> GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Laputa> 我试了下貌似 2>1野性阿
<naked89tt> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<iGnome> grub? 不是grub2?
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8b891db6gw1dkhv3bgw9fj.jpg
<naked89tt> ubuntu10.04系统的grub，我也搞不清楚是哪个版本
<adam8157> roylez: 喂喂, 说过我每天看无聊图了...
<naked89tt> iGnome, http://code.bulix.org/cngxq3-80507
<iGnome> 有hidemenu这样的没
<naked89tt> iGnome, /etc/default/grub这个文件的配置
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 今天不忙了?
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋蛋天天翻煎蛋
<iGnome> 是/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<roylez> adam8157: 网络坏了
<adam8157> roylez: 那必须啊, 我每天锻炼的动力来源于此啊
<roylez> adam8157: 为了jian蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: 每天必须100俯卧撑, 一百下蹲, 100摸脚才能看无聊图和妹子图
<adam8157> roylez: 重口男
<iGnome> both
<roylez> adam8157: 妹子图我从来不去翻。直接去找不穿衣服的
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 记得你以前给我个met-art啥的
<naked89tt> iGnome, /boot/grub/grub.cfg的文件if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
<naked89tt>   set timeout=-1
<roylez> adam8157: 有吗
<adam8157> roylez: 有 很久之前
<iGnome> roylez: 难怪被人。
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> roylez: 要花钱的, 没钱
<adam8157> roylez: 今天好忙的, 希望晚上可能搞出来
<roylez> adam8157: 大把不要钱的
<adam8157> roylez: 是么...
<roylez> adam8157: 搞出啥？煎蛋？
<iGnome> naked89tt: -1改10试试
<adam8157> roylez: 工作
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<naked89tt> iGnome, 恩  再试试
<iGnome> 应该shift就可以的。
<iGnome> 又跑
<naked89tt> ig
<GNUdog> <roylez> adam8157: 死蛋蛋天天翻煎蛋
<naked89tt> iGnome, 一样的不行   怎么那么纠结
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<naked89tt> 我容易吗  只是想安个xp  怎么那么难
<iGnome> 那慢慢找。grub2复杂了。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那个没有panic...555...
<iGnome> grub2加2行，启动iso嘛。 naked89tt
<naked89tt> 问题是1.9什么这些版本算不算grub2？
<adam8157> naked89tt: 算 grub1 才0.97
<naked89tt> iGnome, 我就是之前那个安装xp之后把linux分区给弄不见的童鞋，xp是ghost的，已经把ghost复制到c盘里了。
<iGnome> .
<naked89tt> 现在的问题就是开机没有xp安装那个选项  纠结
<iGnome> 那就update-grub
<iGnome> 自动找出win就是
<naked89tt> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin 已经找出了  可是开机的时候就是直接进入ubuntu了
<naked89tt> 这叫我情何以堪
<GNUdog> adam8157, 被我猜对了，啊哈哈哈
<iGnome> lol 多搜索。很久没理会过grub2了。咋会隐藏呢。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 悲了个催
<DaBao> ghost会破坏分区表？
<naked89tt> DaBao, 之前也安装过，但是没有破坏过，但今天不知是出了什么问题
<naked89tt> DaBao, 雨林木风的xp
<DaBao> 在我记忆中你这种情况得手动改一下grub.conf，指定一下瘟到死的系统分区
<tomato> 大家下午好。。
<DaBao> 好
<naked89tt> 瘟到死个变态的系统  一点都不友好
<naked89tt> grub.conf
<roylez> adam8157: 神又下班了
<naked89tt> 在哪里
<DaBao> 恭喜你，醒悟了
<adam8157> roylez: 他到底干啥的
<tomato> 请问在fedora 系统中如何进入tty？
<DaBao> 不是grub2吧？
<tomato> 有大神知道吗？
<DaBao> 怎么每一次都这样？？？？？
<DaBao> 正准备继续，人就突然闪掉。。。
<tomato> ubuntu下是alt+ctrl + f*。。。可是fedora不行。。
<tomato> 有大神知道吗？
<alpha080> try alt + fn ?
<tomato> 大神 啊。。。不行
<naked89tt> 阿门
<DaBao> naked89tt:  如果不是grub2，那位置应该是在 /boot/grub/grub.conf
<DaBao> 好像是这个位置
<naked89tt> DaBao, 没有这个文件
<DaBao> Ubuntu是哪个版本的？
<naked89tt> 10.04
<DaBao> grub2
<DaBao> 同样，进论坛搜吧，关于grub的，已经忘得差不多了
<naked89tt> 那你用什么
<DaBao> 10.04，同样的
<naked89tt> 你双系统吗？
<DaBao> N久不去动 GRUB 的
<tomato> 不是/boot/grub/grub.cof
<tomato> ubuntu 10.04 采用grub2引导的
<tomato> 引导文件变了
<DaBao> grub.cfg？
<naked89tt> http://code.bulix.org/w38rp2-80508   grub.cfg的配置
<DaBao> 嗯，应该就是grub.cfg了
<DaBao> 下班，闪人！
<moriramar> 我暈，Facebook各種證書錯誤
<moriramar> 用IPv6上下就這麼多事……
 * adam8157 终于搞定...
<roylez> adam8157: 煎蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: 捏个bug
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 你这成天吊儿郎当的, 看见别人工作认真不习惯么 lol
<roylez> adam8157: 网断了，不能工作
<moriramar> adam8157: 搞定什麼？
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<adam8157> moriramar: 一个bug...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，还有10多分钟才能大摇大摆的下班。怎么熬啊
<adam8157> roylez: 直接走好了, 反正没活儿...
<roylez> adam8157: 这个不符合我风格
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<tusooa> 那可以灰溜溜地走
<tusooa> .233 lol
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<adam8157> roylez: 哼
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 02 日 星期五 17:24:22
<tenzu> roylez: 你可以下班了,嗯恩
<tenzu> 嗯嗯
<freeflying> microcai: why do you need it
<tusooa> 刚才重编译emacs了
<tusooa> 原来的用不起来了。。
<tusooa> \e9nd
<Seateng_> 这里用Emacs的多吗？
<microcai> freeflying:  I need it that I need it
 * microcai  大家快来flood 哦
<tomato> 用vim吧
<microcai> ^k^ 不在了
<tomato> 和emacs一样好用
<tomato> 都是很不错
<Seateng_> 嗯，自己用的顺手用什么都行。
<zhaoyi> Seateng_: 是吗？？
<zhaoyi> hello
<pocoyo> 有没有下载cue文件的网站？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<microcai> ^k^: 你还敢来！
<^k^> microcai, 感谢您的信息。  ㍩ 
<chenshaoju> .....
<microcai> :D
<alpha080> 耗上了。。。
<microcai> alpha080:  有 op  就是为了干 ^k^ 的
<alpha080> 窘，其他bot就不招惹你了？
<adam8157> microcai: 你怎么有op了...
<microcai> adam8157: 不行啊？！
<microcai> Oicebot: 干吧！ ^k^ 不敢对你怎么样了
<zhaoyi> wrumxrf!!!!!
<microcai> freeflying:  !!!!!
<microcai> freeflying: 你欺负我 55555555555555555
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 06:57:48)
<zhaoyi> ygsbmcn,lgjxsqt!
<gfrog> microcai, 有人欺负你？
<gfrog> microcai, 太不厚道啦
<gfrog> microcai, 欺负你竟然不叫我，lol
<moriramar> alpha080: 什麼情况？
<moriramar> alpha080: 不好意思，打錯人了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 升級到新內核了 2.6.40.4-5.fc15.x86_64
<cfy> 有木有温州的朋友?
<naked89tt> 妈妈啊  热死了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 传说中只有fc才有的40
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯，
<DaBao> 哎，今天刚刷的这个Rom实在是不怎么样。。。
<iGoogle> 获取当前终端的尺寸， roylez  知道不。
<gplfeng> pps更新了不需要root权限了另外加了个pps迷你首页
<gplfeng> 看来应该不会烂尾
<roylez_> iGoogle: echo $COLUMNS
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 貌似我看到有 rpm包
<roylez_> iGoogle: tput cols ; tput lines
<CyrusYzGTt> ...nnd這個rpm是 deb轉換過來的
<roylez_> iGoogle: echo $LINES
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是 sopcast給力，，雖然被屏蔽了
<DaBao> PPS更新了？
<DaBao> 去看看
<DaBao> 果然更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> pptv不給力啊，，沒有linux版，，喜歡看p2p電影電視用 sopcast或者 pps..這個廣告。。怎麼樣
<CyrusYzGTt> uusee不給力，，國外的hosts是默認 127.0.0.1 其他的p2p都直接訪問，，
<DaBao> 不错，总算是有弹窗了
<DaBao> 虽然没广告，但会自动挂载一个~/.pps/fuse
<DaBao> 没要Root
<DaBao> 完了，我是在打些什么啊。。。。
<gplfeng> 你是在打字
<NoIE> http://roll.sohu.com/20110902/n318098528.shtml
<NoIE> IE市场份额将于2012年中跌破50%
<CyrusYzGTt> As well as releasing the beta, the GNOME development team has also updated many of the wiki pages on GNOME 3.2 features. The new file preview feature, the GNOME 3 styled login screen and the 'fix annoying things' list are all now considered complete. Tablet support is designated as "ongoing", while IBus integration and the application menu have been put back to GNOME 3.4.
<DaBao> PPS会挂载这个路径也好，找缓存的视频方便多了
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 你在說pps的廣告程序兼容 linux了
<gplfeng> 恩
<gplfeng> 以后会不会右下角或者右上角出广告?
<DaBao> CyrusYzGTt: 对，没错，这是一大“进步”啊~
<iGoogle> roylez: 忘记tput了。nnd
<roylez_> iGoogle: 笨神
<DaBao> gplfeng: 真不好说，但凡事都有两面性，Android 正因为迎合了经济利益，也就发展得不错
<gplfeng> 恩
<gplfeng> 其实我对植入式广告并不反感,只要别象腾讯那么厉害就行
<DaBao> 而草果这个黑心公司更是唯利是图，所以它力图把用户培养成白痴
<iGoogle> roylez_: 烂尾巴。这点小事。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<gplfeng> :-S
<dumb1224> 请问ppstream缓存的视频可否打开?
<DaBao> 能
<dumb1224> DaBao: under ~/.pps/datacache ?
<DaBao> 点开家目录
<dumb1224> DaBao: yes?
<DaBao> 看挂载的位置
<DaBao> 侧面的
<DaBao> 左侧
<dumb1224> DaBao: 左侧?
<DaBao> 嗯，要启动PPS才得到
<dumb1224> DaBao: 工具>选项?
<DaBao> 启动PPS，然后点开任意一文件夹，看左侧挂载“Devices”一栏
<DaBao> 老妈去超市，快下雨了，要去接，各位继续，鄙人闪先~
<dumb1224> DaBao: "点开任意一文件"是指?
<Kowalki> Hi all
<Kowalki> 没人？
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆来了？
<gebjgd> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 79.16% (Lv16)
<gebjgd> hohohoho
<gebjgd> .rppk adam8157
<gebjgd> .rppk adam8157
<alpha080> jrrp
 * Oicebot alpha080今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 46.48% (Lv10)
<gebjgd> rppk alpha080
<gebjgd> .rppk alpha080
<alpha080> !rppk gebjgd
<Oicebot> alpha080掷出了 6，摔倒在了g ebjgd面前，g ebjgd开始反击！
<Oicebot> g ebjgd掷出了 12，狠狠抽打了alpha080，alpha080 损失了 101 点经验值！
<alpha080> !rppk gebjgd
<Oicebot> alpha080掷出了 19，击败了g ebjgd，获得了 90 点经验值！（从g ebjgd处吸取 45 点）
<gebjgd> !rppk alpha080
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 3，从a lpha080的身边飞了过去，a lpha080开始反击！
<Oicebot> a lpha080掷出了 11，完全没打中gebjgd
<gebjgd> rppk alpha080
<gebjgd> !rppk alpha080
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 6，摔倒在了a lpha080面前，a lpha080开始反击！
<Oicebot> a lpha080掷出了 19，正中gebjgd的脑门，gebjgd 损失了 107 点经验值！（分给 a lpha080 53点）
<gebjgd> 咦？？？？？？
<alpha080> :D
<gebjgd> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> 垃圾机器人
<dumb1224> hmm...我能继续我的问题么?
<ghosTM55> hi all
<huangheyi> 没人么？
<alpha080> 是
<alpha080> 可恨的oop
<iGoogle> 俄。jyf不出来了。
<dumb1224> 请问ppstream缓存的视频可以打开么
<iGoogle> lerosua:
<freeflying> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> dumb1224: 不是有qvod
<iGoogle> freeflying: 啥好事
<dumb1224> qvod?
<dumb1224> iGoogle: what's qvod?
<iGoogle> 自己搜索嘛
<iGoogle> 还有flvcd
<alpha080> 快播？
<iGoogle> 想截取别人的流媒体，就这些方法
<huangheyi> 快播。。。
<iGoogle> jyf是不是被ban了。
<iGoogle> 哈皮也不出来了。
<dumb1224> iGoogle: 快播不能在linux下运行把?
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你不去买eeePC啊
<widon> cscope 搜索文件的时候怎么忽略大小写啊 cs f f ????
<widon> 文件都是大小写交叉有时查找不方便
<iGoogle> freeflying: 额。我就猜到说这事情。我有了啊。
<freeflying> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> dumb1224: 只是说保留下电影可以。
<iGoogle> atom的，慢吧。 freeflying
<iGoogle> roylez_: 有人问24色的事情。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 啥，不懂
<iGoogle> t_Co那些。 :D
<iGoogle> 你最喜欢的
<ineed>  > Time.now
 * archl_healer 发现显卡对游戏来说真的很重要，今天实验 P4 3.06Ghz+865G 对比 CeleronM1.3Ghz+GMA3000，发现前者几乎不能操作，后者完全正常。。。
<archl_healer> ineed 喔。
<Hoxily> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 02 日 星期五 21:21:38
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 02 日 星期五 21:22:42
<ineed> adams.freenode.net Friday September 2 2011 -- 15:20:18 +02:00
<archl_healer> 有人用了 Libre.fm吗？
<archl_healer> 为啥不出播放器啊。。。我是 firefox 7不够高么。
<archl_healer> 喔好用了。。。
<archl_healer> 推荐一下。是Linux 一样理念的 自由音乐。
<archl_healer> http://alpha.libre.fm
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 自由硬件
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 那个需要你有专业知识。
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: Arm11的性能和Arm V7基本没差异吗！被Arm构架骗了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§ 那就從模仿別人的開源硬件步驟開始
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 都是吧。
<archl_healer> 没钱。
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 无政府组织太惹眼了。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§ 用垃圾就可以了，，反正就當廢物利用，，低碳
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道丢电池都找不到地方的。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§ 去那些進口垃圾就有的，，天朝大把，，都是日本/歐美進口的垃圾，保證污染天朝
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 那些不管了。。。以后垃圾场就是重金属提炼基地了。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§ 日本歐美那些國家，會因爲這樣而破壞地球最大的陸地基點，到時就是未來水垃圾污染的世界了
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 我想要 Pi Raspberry，那个便宜的电脑，但是也是封闭的硬件。
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 那破坏水循环？
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 都去海洋搞淡化水。。。
<wmpo> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§ 算了，或許我明天就是個死屍了，未來怎麼樣都可以，，管它死後洪水滔天，宇宙繃摧
<archl_healer> CyrusYzGTt: 人死也好，不死就做相要做的，你要死我不能拦住你，只能拦你。:)
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_healer§  好吧，，我先祝賀人族的敗類飛灰湮滅
<moriramar> archl_healer: 那個你怎麼弄好的？
<archl_healer> lainme: N900的照像质量还是不合你的标准吗？
<archl_healer> moriramar: 你说什么啊？
<archl_healer> moriramar: ？
<archl_healer> 说完就跑了？？？
<moriramar> archl_healer: 就是那個音樂臺，你開始不是說聽不到嗎？
<archl_healer> moriramar: 等。
<moriramar> archl_healer: 有事在，不是什麼時候都能上來打字的說。
<moriramar> archl_healer: 哈，就等會就音樂就出來了？
<archl_healer> moriramar: 恩。
<archl_healer> moriramar: 可能当时我得网络不好。
<moriramar> archl_healer: 謝謝。那個是一定要注冊才能聽嗎？
<archl_healer> moriramar: 对的。
<archl_healer> moriramar: 我是这么认为的。
<archl_healer> moriramar: 我是N900上有个软件看到它支持last.fm 和libre.fm，我就好奇，libre.fm是什么？
<moriramar> archl_healer: 哦。有時間我去看看去。
<archl_healer> moriramar: 恩。
<archl_healer> 这也是GNU计划的一部分。
<archl_healer> lol
<archl_healer> GNU要被真的围剿了。
<archl_healer> lainme: http://archl.imgur.com/  我上传的样张N900
<^k^> ⇪ title: archl's Photo Albums - Imgur
<calle> ubutnu11。10  新功能很吸引人把
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 没什么吸引力
<Pwnna> 到时候我又要开始配置几天。。折腾不好
<tfdetang> 装了beta版
<link307> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-h0rBv9SPIxs/TmCpr41vfAI/AAAAAAAAAQA/-U2aoSILumQ/s576/http_imgload.jpg
<link307> 我们宿舍的
<calle> 不是多了很多功能不
<tfdetang> 功能还好吧，很多改进 特别是ui上面
<tfdetang> 用了3.0内核，还有gtk3的 unity
<calle> 美观很多
<tfdetang> 我也觉得美观不少，就是还有不少bug 仙子啊
<tfdetang> 现在
<Pwnna> unity 觉得很不成熟
<Pwnna> bug太多
<Pwnna> 感觉会疯掉的
<tfdetang> 个人觉得比gnome shell 强很多
<Pwnna> 所以目前还在gnome 2上
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<calle> 反正有人会维护的
<calle> 会修改的
<tfdetang> 是，特别是现在compiz还有些内存泄露还有cpu占用问题
<Pwnna> 慢慢等到unity stable下来再用。
<tfdetang> 不过改好了比gnome shell强
<Pwnna> 我先在11.04上呆着儿，然后看看其他的Thinkpad T420用户怎么样。没问题再升级
<Pwnna> 等第一批升级的痛苦死了，然后在ubuntuforums上写了解以后在升级
<calle> http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/  好网站
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu-releases//oneiricMirror Service
<tfdetang> 一时没忍住升级了，因为看新版的unity好漂亮
<tfdetang> 应该先在虚拟机里玩玩
<calle> 我在虚拟机装了webos 也很漂亮
<whsailing> 今天11.10更新后，一直出现程序错误的提示，太烦了
<tfdetang> 我怎么没有。。。
<calle> beta1？
<whsailing> 不清楚，每天更新一次，等明天更新后看看什么情况
<tfdetang> 有每天跟新吗？
<tfdetang> 我在 alpha 2的时候就忍不住升了
<tfdetang> 手贱啊
<whsailing> 是这样的啊，今天的总希望明天会更好，就会手贱了
<tfdetang> 好也应该在虚拟机里试的
<whsailing> 机子太老，弄个虚拟机的来做内核剪裁，ＣＰＵ上都可以煮蛋了
<caleb-> 内核剪裁
<caleb-> 内核剪裁?
<whsailing> 呵呵，又按了一下更新，现在重启去鸟
<calle> 哈哈  更新王
<archl_healer> ...
<archl> 没人在闲聊啊。
<wxg4net> 有人知道 wget 如何解决 访问出现 证书不可信 的问题
<caleb-> wxg4net: --no-check-certificate ?
<wxg4net> caleb-, 在帮助里找到了 谢谢
<mert> 刚下载的irssi,一连上服务器就马上断开。有人遇到过么。
<whsailing> 更新回来，准备睡觉
<ilovezoe> shell变量的替换中  i='AAA$BBB.CCC'; echo ${i/\$*CCC/.DDD}  # *是通配符还是?
<Colin-shzsc> 悲催，貌似连 www.unicode.org 都被墙了
<ilovezoe> Colin-shzsc: is ok.
<Colin-shzsc> 我这里上海电信只能翻墙打开，搞得文泉驿的首页上那些拼字样例的图片都显示不出来
<ilovezoe> 暂时无压力打开.
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似被 dns 污染
<ilovezoe> ...
<Colin-shzsc> 难道要重蹈 python 的覆辙了？
<ilovezoe> Colin-shzsc: dig nslookup ...
<moriramar> 一切正常。
<Colin-shzsc> 请问你们那里 ping 到的 ip 地址是多少？
<Colin-shzsc> 指的 www.unicode.org
<Colin-shzsc> 我这里 ping 到了 216.97.88.9，无响应
<Colin-shzsc> 查了一通下来，这个 IP 倒没有错，难道我 RP 糟成了这样？
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc: 69.175.108.146
<moriramar> 丢包一樣100％
<ilovezoe> 没丢包.
<ilovezoe> 睡觉. i='AAA$BBB.CCC'; echo ${i/\$*CCC/.DDD}   *是通配符吗.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆来了？
<knownbad> no
<knownbad> 你呢， 何时结婚？
<knownbad> 该生了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不生
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没钱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看来松鼠是挂了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 多天不露面
<knownbad> 我也是这么跟老婆说，但不能逼迫她。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你别装穷了
<knownbad> 我穷啊。。。。
<fivesheep> yo
<knownbad> buenos diaz.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最有钱的就是你
<knownbad> 放屁
<knownbad> fivesheep: 收到没？
<fivesheep> 收到了
<fivesheep> 比较重
<knownbad> 跟什么比？
<fivesheep> ipad
<fivesheep> 软件比较少. 不过hp对开发者倒是很友好
<c933103> Touchpad?
<knownbad> 还能多好，都discontinued了。
<knownbad> c933103: 是。
<c933103> 據說touchpad能安android?
<c933103> ...香港某雜誌連android版程式也還没推出就推出了webos版…
<c933103> …話說hk有人向廉政公署,HP香港, HP的香港代理和HP美國總公司投訴HP香港代理把Touchpad全都扣押住給內部員工使人買不了…
<knownbad> going to be.
<^k^>  06:06
<dungeon_archl> 无法还原。
<mao> 编译gcc checking for the correct version of gmp.h... no
<mao> 我已经指定了目录可还是不行
<mao> 在gmp目录里编译完了（没有安装），然后把gmp目录指定到这了，同样的报错
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-03
<^k^> mao apt-file search /gmp.h
<^k^> libgmp-dev: /usr/include/gmp.h
<mao> ^k^: 我是在搞LFS，宿主系统里没有安装libgmp-dev
<^k^> o
<^k^> mao, 你在哪里搞LFS的主机系统是没有安装libgmp开发？  ㍠ 
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 果然又是挂机么。。。
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 是阿
<dungeon_archl> ...
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 当年还用windows的时候，电脑也是24小时不关，qq被我挂到3个太阳
<mao> ^k^: 我用的是ubuntu,只安装了libgmp，但是libgmp3-dev确实是没有安装。好像ubuntu很多的dev包默认是不安装的
<dungeon_archl> roylez 恩。
<^k^> mao, 我听说，其他人使用Ubuntu的安装libgmp，但libgmp3开发不安装太。  ㍠ 
<mao> ^k^: ??
<^k^> mao, 休息一下...  ㍠ 
<dungeon_archl> roylez是不是你那里不接受 /msg 私下信息？
<roylez_> dungeon_archl: 发到公司去了
<dungeon_archl> lol
<alpha080> zao
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Evanescence> 有没有压缩视频的工具？最好是命令行的，好写个脚本
<mao> ^k^: 问题已经解决了，谢谢你
<^k^> mao, 这是什么呢？。  ㍠ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ffmpeg
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 转换？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 可以用來轉換跟 mencoder一樣強大
<ilovezoe> 压缩?
<CyrusYzGTt> 轉換壓縮都行，
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我只知道转换，没在man里看到过压缩啊。。是哪个参数？
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道压缩是什么意思.视频转码/截取...我知道用那两个工具.
<mao> ^k^: 原来我想图省事，就想在gmp源码目录下make之后不安装，编译gcc时用--with-gmp指向这个目录，可是忘记了编译时是按照include,lib的目录寻找头文件和库的。结果是图省事却绕了大弯。很低级的错误，见笑了
<CyrusYzGTt> -fs limit_size      set the limit file size in bytes
<^k^> mao, 哦，简单的方法，想使GMP源目录。  ㍠ 
<mao> en?怎么办
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 谢了
<archl> roylez_: 我回来了，你在上班么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd  ogg視頻轉換爲 wmv 。。從 88.6MB >>25.1MB..
<roylez_> archl: 在家
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 笨蛋啊。ogg用 zip压缩，90MB >> 18MB
<CyrusYzGTt> 閉源的格式，，就這麼好？我堅決不信，，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你搞的ogg是不压缩的。。。
<archl> roylez喔。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,好吧。。我發現轉換的視頻，，質量好差，，
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 转Xvid
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..xvid的 使用的格式後綴是什麼？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 随意？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,ffmpeg,,我還用不熟，，你給個參數設置來，，到時，我轉換的視頻用mldonkey分發
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我没转过视频。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 非法的我不搞，合法的不需要转。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 好吧，，我其實是想將 gnome3默認屏幕錄像的 webm 轉換成 騰訊微博識別到的上傳。。
<alpha080> devede ，gui软件， 转换成vcd or dvd 狠方便
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在mldonkey上分发啊？我也要
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 有很多前端可以用。
<archl> 但我不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我知道，，fedora頁面推薦的是 pitivi
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧看wiki
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 有个handshake什么的不错
<ilovezoe1> 用x264...这个.
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 算了，，我還是。。等待 webm被支持
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..沒聽說過，，--=exclude=Evanescence
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 反正是hand什么的，apt-cache search hand | grep video
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..yum list hand* |grep video
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看到 曾經在這 給我教育片種子的 wzssyqa
<wzlxx> 现在谁开始用syslinux引导系统了？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候给你教育片种子了？、
<Evanescence> wzssyqa: 俺也要，传播知识啊
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 我想想，，大概 09~10年之間，，貌似3個種子
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ jyfl1987 hi,,
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: hmm
<h9> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 03 日 星期六 09:30:05
<h9> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<h9> Jrrp
 * Oicebot h9今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.13% (Lv5)
<calle> 虚拟机里面装着1110
<calle> 不知道要装多久
<o164> Jrrp
 * Oicebot o164今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 91.2% (Lv19)
<o164> .oicebot off
<ScarletWolf1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ScarletWolf1> jrrp
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf1今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 79.41% (Lv16)
<ScarletWolf1> !rppk o164
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf1掷出了 7，摔倒在了o 164面前，o 164开始反击！
<Oicebot> o 164掷出了 9，砸倒了ScarletWolf1，ScarletWolf1 损失了 124 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf1> ...
<flay> jrrp
 * Oicebot flay今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 7.54% (Lv2)
<o164> !rppk ScarletWolf1
<lubotu2> o164: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> o164掷出了 13，狠狠抽打了S carletWolf1，获得了 121 点经验值！
<flay> jrrp
 * Oicebot flay今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 7.54% (Lv2)
<flay> ...
<ScarletWolf1> !rppk o164
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf1掷出了 4，瞄准的是o 164，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，o 164开始反击！
<Oicebot> o 164掷出了 15，砸在ScarletWolf1的头上，ScarletWolf1 损失了 120 点经验值！
<o164> !rppk flay
<Oicebot> o164掷出了20，狠狠抽打了f lay，获得了 23 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf1> !rppk flay
<archl> !rppk o164
<o164> !rppk ScarletWolf1
<lubotu2> o164: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> archl掷出了1，差一点就打中了o 164，o 164开始反击！
<Oicebot> o 164掷出了 8，砸倒了archl，archl 损失了 107 点经验值！
<calle> who  kown
<calle> who  know  node。JS?
<calle> JRRP
<o164> !rppk archl
 * Oicebot calle今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 45.97% (Lv10)
<calle> 怎么查看人品哈
<alpha080> jrrp
<o164> o164 !rppk archl
 * Oicebot alpha080今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 15.01% (Lv4)
<calle> JRRP
<ScarletWolf1> 你说是不是？
<Oicebot> o164掷出了 14，骰子碾过了a rchl，获得了 105 点经验值！
 * Oicebot calle今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 45.97% (Lv10)
 * Oicebot 对ScarletWolf1说：不是。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<archl> jrrp
<ScarletWolf1> 被禁言了。。
<sikao_lfs> .......
<archl> haha
<calle> 中国有没有这样的论坛代码撒
 * archl pk sikao_lfs
<alpha080> !rppk ^k^
<sikao_lfs> !rppk archl
<Oicebot> alpha080掷出了 4，砸在^ k^隔壁那观众的头上，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 4，砸在alpha080的头上，alpha080 损失了 45 点经验值！
<calle> 大家用安卓手机的多不
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 15，狠狠抽打了a rchl，获得了 100 点经验值！（从a rchl处吸取 50 点）
 * o164 今天人品大爆发！不服的来PK
<archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.17% (Lv15)
<archl_gaming> jrrp
<o164> o164 !rppk archl
<Oicebot> o164掷出了 10，用仙人球砸了a rchl，获得了 114 点经验值！
<Oicebot> archl老爷,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 70.73% (Lv15)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
<archl_gaming> lol
<archl_gaming> 好了。
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。。。被踢了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<o164> ...
<calle> 11.10谁用了？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<o164>  > Time.now
<^k^> o164, 2011-09-03 09:41:14 +0800
<o164>  > Time.now
<^k^> o164, 2011-09-03 09:41:40 +0800
<mao> 原来编译软件指定头文件和库文件时不能使用相对路径，必须使用绝对路径啊，这点破事折腾了我一早上。一早上白浪费了
<sikao_lfs> 可以去#Oicebot 里继续pk
<o164>  > Time.now
<^k^> o164, 2011-09-03 09:42:03 +0800
<wzlxx> 谁用过hurd??
<chattan> 妈的。。。。隔壁抽风。。。一大早就在那里敲墙壁
<yunfan> chattan: 装修吧
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
<chattan> 不是
<chattan> 他比我还先装修完
<chattan> 而且我们这里有规定，周末是不能装修的
<o164> 莫非是成人运动
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于xubuntu下，手动安装firefox的一点问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343947 今天重装了一次xubuntu，由于是10.04版本，所以自带到firefox是3.8版本，相当不爽。果断download了6.0的。 然后把download下来到.tar.bz2包mv到了/usr/share。tar之后，得到firefox文件夹。然后呢，cd进去，cp firefox /usr/bin。这里问题出现 ...
<o164> sikao_lfs: ...
<archl_gaming> 喔。
<chattan> o164: 你在成人运动的时候可以这么大力？
<calle> 撞墙运动？
<o164> chattan: 他们喜欢sm
<chattan> o164:  和你是同好
<sikao_lfs> o164: .....
<archl_gaming> ov.lt/maemo-irclog
<archl_gaming> 	=-=	YOU are now known as archl_gaming
<archl_gaming> 	archl_gaming	chattan: 猜啊。
<archl_gaming> 	archl_gaming	lol，我这个软件竟然可以从右往左写。
<archl_gaming> 奇怪的。
<Evanescence> 怎么用find找空目录？
<o164> archl_gaming: 什么东东
<calle> ubuntu里面用什么软件看av方便 图像清晰哈
<Evanescence> calle: 眼睛
<CyrusYzGTt> 真實之眼
<Evanescence> :-)
<o164> calle: 建义看现场的，绝对清晰
<chattan> 。。。。。。
<chattan> 你这些色鬼
<calle> 哈哈哈
<Evanescence> calle: feh这个不错
<calle> 我们在私聊？
<CyrusYzGTt> eog
<calle> 有意思
<calle> 怎么搞？》
<calle> 怎么界面分2快了
<archl_gaming> http://imagebin.org/170752
<archl_gaming> 看看这是怎么了。。
<o164> 等俺有钱了，俺一定要让Taylor Swift给俺表演成人show
<Evanescence> 有人知道python的re模块吗？无捕获组是啥？
<archl_gaming> Taylor Swift 长得一般啊。
<calle> nodejs谁在玩啊
<Evanescence> 要看就看中国的妞儿们，他们更加潜规则
<calle> 中国妞  东方大美女
<calle> 耐看
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu-cn也讨论美女了？
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 讨论美女不久是男人会做的事儿么？很奇怪？
<calle> 呵呵  1110还没装完
<calle> 怎么那么久啊  以前11.04都没那么久
<calle> archl_gaming  你那个是什么软件来的
<archl_gaming> calle chatzilla@firefox
<archl_gaming> 是啊。讨论美女是男人常做的事情。。。
<Cai> hi
<Cai> 有人在么
<archl_gaming> 连我这两天也在讨论了。。。
<^k^> Cai, 好  ㍡ 
<archl_gaming> cai没人。只有bot
<Cai> ubuntu+lxde如何装中文
<archl_gaming> cai装中文包。
<Cai> 给个链接？
<Cai> 我是新手
<Cai> 不太懂
<archl_gaming> 也在设置里右语言支持选项。
<Cai> 设置在preference?
<archl_gaming> Cai: 查一下菜单里的系统/首选项之类的，找到 language
<archl_gaming> system/ preferences
<archl_gaming> language support
<Cai> 恩  我有preference
<Cai> 里面有几个选项
<archl_gaming> 我也不知道。
<Cai> customize look and feel
<archl_gaming> 没装过。
<archl_gaming> 不是那个。
<Cai> desktop session settings
<Cai> keyboard and mouse
<Cai> monitor settings
<archl_gaming> 不用全拉出来吧。。。
<Cai> openbox configuration manager
<Cai> preferred application
<archl_gaming> 一眼看出没有就是没有。
<Cai> screensaver
<archl_gaming> 。。。
<Cai> 就这几个
<Cai> 那个是啊？
<archl_gaming> 。。你不认识？
<archl_gaming> 都不是。
<Cai> 搞了好几天  google了 没找到
<archl_gaming> cai： 找 synaptic，然后从里面安装，到底是那个呢？ zh_CN的某个。
<archl_gaming> Cai: 看wiki
<Cai> 给我链接？
<archl_gaming> Cai: 有什么事情就去官方站。
<archl_gaming> 头顶上。
<Cai> 你说的哪个wili?
<archl_gaming> Cai: Topic
<Cai> 我的ubuntu在touchpad上
<archl_gaming> touchpad是啥我不知道。
<Cai> ipad差不多的
<archl_gaming> Cai: 。。。用你的macbookpro。。。
<Cai> 啥意思？
<archl_gaming> Cai 好吧。找到 synaptic
<Cai> 在找呢
<archl_gaming> Cai: 可能没有了
<archl_gaming> 新的ubuntu也许没有。
<Cai> 哦 。。。好吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.04经常无法正常启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343952 安装ubuntu后，经常会出现无法进入系统的情况，进入的界面如图，请教各位高手帮忙 IMG0370A.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 晶灵点点 — 2011-09-03 10:05
<archl_gaming> Cai: 好吧。我也不知道怎么装中文的，3年没使了。不知道了。
<Cai> 好吧 谢谢了
<yunfan> roylez 有没有见过京东做促销 把主板价格给搞下来的
<roylez_> 偶尔
<yunfan> roylez 你们都是在哪里找到他搞促销的呢
<roylez_> yunfan: smzdm.com
<tenzu> 主席万岁
<yunfan> 额 这个域名
<yunfan> sm
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: homebrew老是工作不正常
<roylez_> tenzu: 恭喜你又有的折腾
<tenzu> roylez_: 我决定不折腾了,有啥用啥
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<archl_gaming> roylez_ 主席今天不用上班？
 * yunfan 不折腾 勿宁死
<roylez_> archl_gaming: 周六
<tenzu> roylez_: 想装个irssi就这么难
<archl_gaming> roylez_ 喔，你是一周5工作日哦。。。
<alpha080> tenzu:关键是配置吧。。装还不容易
<yunfan> tenzu: irssi对perl有严重依赖吧 你还 weechat试试
<tenzu> alpha080: yunfan 我想在mac里装irssi
<yunfan> tenzu: mac不也是 *nix
<roylez_> archl_gaming: tnnnd，db2的版本居然是9.1，好多feature都没有
<alpha080> 囧，炫耀贴，鉴定完毕
<tenzu> yunfan: 据说装个homebrew就能实现包管理,可是我这儿总是出各种问题
<archl_gaming> roylez_ 我以为那个是你写得。。。
<yunfan> tenzu: 我倒是听说在mac上装个 ubuntu就解决所有问题了
<tenzu> yunfan: 装arch也不装ubuntu
<roylez_> archl_gaming: 是我写的adapter，但是db2版本太低，好多功能没有
<archl_gaming> roylez_:改了升级重写
<roylez_> archl_gaming: 你以为这个随便玩的阿
<archl_gaming> roylez_: 你不满意，那就只能那样了。
<calle> 1110果然bug很多啊
<calle> 显示不完整的
<archl_gaming> 感觉Ubuntu近年很衰败了，没有足够的bug测试用户。
<calle> 功能太花哨了
<tenzu> ubuntu以前适合入门,现在适合干啥?
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 现在适合过渡。
<wzlxx> jsrp
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 适合争市场——有软件商店啊，人们会觉得很亲切的。
<tenzu> archl_gaming: 从来没用过软件中心神马的,还有那个ubuntuone
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 用用可以。
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 那些都能赚钱的。
<alpha080> 没有小白也是好事啊，你听说过win小白跟mac小白么？
<archl_gaming> alpha080: 当然听说过。
<archl_gaming> alpha080: 没有自信用的用户就是小白。
 * tenzu 觉得自己很没自信
<alpha080> 我的字典里没有自信这两个字
<tenzu> alpha080: 英文字典?
<alpha080> 脑袋里的字典
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 好吧，我没自信用 arch，所以我不是arch用户，我是小白。
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 你已经晋级了。
<tenzu> archl_gaming: 你打算直接BSD了么?
<archl_gaming> tenzu: 我就一直用最简单的发行版好了。
<alpha080> gentoo?
<tenzu> alpha080: LOL
<archl_gaming> alpha080: 我说的是安装最简单
<archl_gaming> 走了。
<Gun^Rose> 这个emacs win32在win7上怎么还是乱码呢？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Ubuntu Linux 下的经典游戏大全【转帖】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343957 感谢OwnLinux.cn的投递 你在用 Ubuntu Linux 之余，也许还要用Ubuntu Linux 来玩玩游戏吧！虽然Ubuntu Linux 用户可玩到 3D 游戏远远不如 Windows ，但 Ubuntu Linux 中的游戏也不乏精品，这里列出了几款免费的 Ubuntu Linux 中的游戏，这些 Ubuntu L ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 臨時工 又見 臨時工 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAwNzA2MDI0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【游影网www.qvodaa.com】特警队长吃霸王餐被拒殴打六旬店主 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<o164> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 03 日 星期六 11:11:13
<Oicebot1> Hi
<Oiceb0t> Hi
<^k^> Oiceb0t, 好  ㍣ 
<laoli> auto
<laoli> I have a question about emacs: when in C mode, the numbers are not highlight. Can anyone help me?
 * laoli faint
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這個單詞在某些方面有幽怨的意思
<laoli> I was just testing the command... I'm a newbie here
<laoli> using emacs
<qinglingquan> go to #emacs
<laoli> thank you
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下。。。邮件里能高亮diff的差异不的？能高亮的。。。。
<qinglingquan> laoli: 你说的数字高亮是指的什么情况? 变量里?
<jiejie> 用的gmail，client是Mail
<jiejie> 没人知道嘛？
<laoli> such as "x = 1", the nunber "1" is not highlight.
<laoli> i can not invoke chinese type in emacs...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有关A卡安装Ubuntu 11.04进入系统黑屏的问题 —— 百度知道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343960 百度知道： 问：联想Y460安装linux的ubuntu 11.04后重启进入系统后黑屏，请问怎么办？（我在windows环境下装过ATI显卡驱动催化） 答：是因为Y460的可切换显卡 安装Linux-Ubuntu后,系统会询问是否安装更新, 其中第三 ...
<qinglingquan> laoli: 你看看这个：http://emacser.com/zjl-c-hl.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 高亮C的变量和函数 | Emacs中文网
<jiejie> 哪位在mail中高亮diff效果啊？
<laoli> i have tried that. however, it was really slaggy, and i've no idea what the problem is. so i give up. BTW, is Xemacs configuration different from emacs? I saw another guy using Xemacs and the numbers are definitely differet from text.
<xuan> 各位，libqq是不是被封了？怎么一登录就被腾讯给限制登录了？
<archl_gaming> 操作习惯.
<archl_gaming> Linux下处理方式太多了+就是图形下。。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<mert> hi
<phoenixlzx> kk呢
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍣ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你还活着
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 是的，我确信我还活着，判断。  ㍣ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你判断失误了...
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 感谢您的信息。  ㍣ 
<namoamitabuddha> 我写的代码竟然把我系统卡死了
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183
<phoenixlzx> 死循环了？
<namoamitabuddha> 没
<namoamitabuddha> 就算死循环也不能把系统卡死吧
<phoenixlzx> 我觉得也不一定，最多程序卡死
<phoenixlzx> 不过有的循环内函数写得比较恶心
<namoamitabuddha> 内核没有死
<namoamitabuddha> 不过其他程序响应非常慢
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.8.1. squashfs
<CyrusYzGTt> 内​核​和​squashfs-tools现​在​支​持​XZ压​缩​。​默​认​仍​然​是​gzip。​你​可​以​在​使​用​ mksquashfs 时​用​ -comp xz选​项​请​求​ xz 压​缩​。​
<xixi> 怎么米人说话
<CyrusYzGTt> 5.1.1. BEDtools
<CyrusYzGTt> BEDTools 是​一​组​解​决​常​见​基​因​组​任​务​的​工​具​集​，比​如​查​找​功​能​重​叠​和​计​算​覆​盖​率​。​ BEDtools 是​新​引​入​ Fedora 的​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> ape (Atomic Pseudopotential Engine) 是​一​个​在​密​度​泛​函​理​论​框​架​内​生​成​原​子​赝​势​的​工​具​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> coot (Crystallographic Object-Oriented Toolkit) 是​一​组​用​于​高​分​子​模​型​创​建​，模​型​补​完​和​确​认​的​工​具​，特​别​适​合​于​使​用​ X 射​线​数​据​的​蛋​白​质​建​模​。​coot 0.6.2 被​包​含​在​ Fedora 15 中​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> cp2k 是​一​个​用​来​进​行​固​态​、​液​态​、​分​子​和​生​物​系​统​中​原​子​和​分​子​仿​真​的​程​序​。​它​为​不​同​方​法​提​供​了​一​个​通​用​框​架​，如​使​用​密​度​泛​函​理​论​的​混​合​ Gaussian 平​面​波​ (GPW) ，和​经​典​配​对​多​体​势
<CyrusYzGTt> ​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> 另​一​个​新​加​入​ Fedora 15 的​软​件​包​是​ openeuclide。​OpenEuclide 是​一​款​ 2D 几​何​软​件​：通​过​描​述​常​规​几​何​常​量​来​动​态​定​义​图​像​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> PSFEx (“​PSF Extractor”​) 从​由​ SExtractor 处​理​的​ FITS 图​像​中​提​取​点​扩​散​函​数​(PSF)模​型​，并​测​定​图​像​的​质​量​。​生​成​的​ PSF 模​型​会​被​用​来​进​行​光​度​测​定​或​形​态​分​析​的​模​型​匹​配​。​
<alpha080> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 5.4. 机​器​人​学​
<CyrusYzGTt> Fedora 15 现​在​包​含​机​器​人​学​套​件​，一​个​软​件​包​集​合​，用​来​提​供​开​箱​即​用​的​机​器​人​开​发​工​具​和​仿​真​环​境​。​这​个​当​下​正​在​壮​大​的​套​件​提​供​最​新​的​机​器​人​学​框​架​、​仿​真​环​境​、​工​具​库​文​件
<CyrusYzGTt> ​和​设​备​支​持​，并​将​它​们​整​合​至​一​个​易​于​安​装​的​软​件​包​组​中​。​访​问​http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Robotics 获​得​更​多​详​情​。​
<^k^> ⇪ title: Robotics - FedoraProject
<alpha080> plz use utf-8
<CyrusYzGTt> Player 是​一​个​自​由​且​开​放​网​络​机​器​人​服​务​器​。​Player 服​务​器​类​似​一​个​”​机​器​人​抽​象​层​“​，为​许​多​类​别​的​机​器​人​相​关​设​备​(相​机​、​步​行​器​、​计​划​器​)提​供​标​准​的​接​口​和​消​息​管​理​。​针​对​各​
<CyrusYzGTt> 个​独​立​设​备​的​驱​动​抽​象​出​信​息​并​放​入​到​这​些​接​口​中​，然​后​使​用​它​们​来​达​到​互​相​通​讯​的​目​的​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> Stage 是​一​款​自​由​且​开​放​的​ 2.5D 机​器​人​仿​真​器​。​它​既​可​以​单​独​使​用​，也​可​以​作​为​ Player 机​器​人​服​务​器​的​扩​展​。​Stage 支​持​设​备​移​动​和​各​类​感​应​器​的​行​为​仿​真​，包​括​激​光​扫​描​范​围​搜​索​器​、​声​
<CyrusYzGTt> 纳​阵​列​、​相​机​、​基​点​生​成​器​等​。​
<CyrusYzGTt> RoboCup 足​球​仿​真​器​ (RCSS) 是​一​款​针​对​多​代​理​系​统​和​人​工​智​能​的​研​究​和​教​学​工​具​。​它​允​许​两​队​仿​真​自​主​型​机​器​选​手​进​行​(英​式​)足​球​赛​。​它​包​含​ 2D 和​ 3D 的​仿​真​器​，用​来​从​不​同​角​度​试​验​足​球
<CyrusYzGTt> ​比​赛​。​3D 仿​真​器​基​于​ SimSpark，一​个​适​用​于​多​种​不​同​仿​真​需​求​的​通​用​型​仿​真​框​架​。​
<xixi> 看不懂阿
<CyrusYzGTt> gpredict 是​一​种​实​时​卫​星​跟​踪​和​轨​道​预​测​程​序​。
<xixi> 谁有学习到频道
<archl_gaming> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 通過這些，，看來大小眼復活有望了，，
<archl_gaming> CyrusYzGTt: 你在干嘛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 大小眼 將會成爲超越人類的存在，，成爲人類的主宰
<xixi> 这里面都是老鸟？
<xixi> 有新手不？
<alpha080> 有，我是资深新手
<moriramar> xixi: 有，新手。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是新手，
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏只有 神不是新手
<xixi> 你发的信息我都看不懂
<xixi> 那我就是来修仙到
<CyrusYzGTt> xixi§ 我也不懂，從新看了下 f15的新特性，，發現好東西就分享
<wjie> hello
<Gun^Rose> 大小眼很久看不到了？还出来不？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 神，，你還沒有給我解除封印，，
<wjie> 大家好
<wjie> 问一下啊
<^k^> wjie, 好  ㍤ 
<wjie> ubuntu11.10觉得怎么样a
<xixi> 没用过
<xixi> 不是正式版还没有发布吗
<wjie> bate1了
<xixi> XCHAT怎么加好友阿
<archl_gaming> wjie: 好。
<xixi> 没敢用
<wjie> 用IRC
<archl_gaming> xixi: 新手是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...irc是聊天室鼻祖，，
<wjie> yes，good chat app
<archl_gaming> IRC是个协议。。。被镶入无数软件中
<archl_gaming> 。。。
<archl_gaming> 简单镶嵌
<archl_gaming> 好吧。我玩的几个游戏里都是有IRC插入的。
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd,破解個rar密碼，，用了我26個小時了，，
<mza_> startx 的时候报个xinit ck-launch-session not found啥意思？
<wjie> 不知道怎么吧QQ群弄进协议
<mza_> 难道我把hal卸载了就会出这个问题？
<xixi> 我赶紧去换IRC
<archl_gaming> wjie: 那个？
<wjie> Empathy
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 現在rar密碼破解這麼容易了？
<archl> rar密码？
<wjie> 说下啊
<wjie> 怎么破解啊
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..不是，，我現在使用cuda皮接都用了26個小時，，現在還沒有破解到。。可能有特殊符號，
<xixi_> 看这个比较好用 IRC
<wjie> Empathy求群协议
<CyrusYzGTt> 得想個辦法用charmap做字典，，這樣就方便，，雖然用時會增加30倍
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我暈，還沒破解到呀……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 反正你慢慢玩。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，這個是 rar2.9建檔的。。比較難，如果是 2.0以下就很快
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。看來加密這玩意發展的還真快
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 也不是的 AES已經被破解的小部分了。。到時就是共產主義了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 雖然現在都rar 4.01了。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: AES不就少了3/4的時間嗎？問題是還是不可行呀？和實際破解差距還是很大的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 可行的，boinc不是有個 distRTgen麼。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 還有 間諜特工什麼 商業都是 你破我封 這樣，，相信很快的
<CyrusYzGTt> 將來無綫加密會有 WTT的身影。。看到時能不能蹭網，，
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不過說真的，，如果heard也加密，，反而容易破解。。鬱悶
<wjie> 什么意思
<wjie> :-S
<CyrusYzGTt> wjie§ 你進出很頻繁啊，，
<wjie> 在测试呢
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你破我封可能不適用於AES吧……反正我換Twofish了……
<wjie> ？？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..好吧，，你去 freenet看看關於安全的 feed，，哪裏說都不安全，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 好的。
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 2.86, 3.24, 3.35
<xixi_> 想问下各位用的什么版本？
<YuEr> 不是ubuntu
<wjie> fedora15
<xixi_> 我想问下ubuntu11.10有人用吗
<wjie> ubuntu不改我就不用ubuntu
<YuEr> 我曾经安装过1104,但基本没用
<YuEr> 不是很习惯那个界面，感觉就象个大手机屏幕一样，不好
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora15
<wjie> fedlra15不错啊
<YuEr> FC15是啥样子呢？哪个给贴个图呀
<wjie> google
<YuEr> 就想看你们用的……
<xixi_> FC也很漂亮
<xixi_> 我先接触红帽，然后FC，再就是UBUNTU
<xixi_> 感觉还是ubuntu不错
<wjie> gnome3额
<YuEr> 我的历史就久了，先是slackware、然后是TurboLinux，然后是蓝点，然后是红旗，然后是红帽，然后是MDK，然后又是红帽，然后是FC，然后是LFS，然后是ubuntu，然后是arch……
<YuEr> :-p
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 好吧。
<wjie> 哦
<wjie> 你是怪兽啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 你是妖孽
<dungeon_archl> 悠久的，你该回归slackware了。。。
<wjie> 是啊
<tenzu> 妖孽看剑
<wjie> 还是回到dos时代吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 天地無極，乾坤借法，砍妖除魔
<Gun^Rose> arch... 现在貌似就arch受桌面环境的影响小些，gnome3害苦了很多发行版。。。
<roylez_> Gun^Rose: +1
<roylez_> Gun^Rose: 还有 grub2
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<wjie> gnome3统一了linux桌面
<YuEr> 的确，grub2倒退了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 beta1 软件中心一直崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343969 ubuntu 11.10 beta1 软件中心一直崩溃， 打开的时候很慢很慢，还经常崩溃。 真蛋疼！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 icyxmj — 2011-09-03 12:54
<wjie> fc16要用grub2了，^_^
<roylez_> wjie: 我迄今还没见过gnome3,它统一了啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好 x86_64 不會用到grub2這個新的特性，，
<YuEr> 不会吧，我从来都不用GNOME，自从GNOME进入2以后
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過 x86_64 不能用 tboot
<CyrusYzGTt> 很可惜，，不能頂級加密，，鬱悶，，
<wjie> gnome3的发行版样子都是差不多的
<CyrusYzGTt> 這可是intel提供的
<dungeon_archl> roylez  统一从上下提示，而不是角落。
<wjie> 我的win7是X64的
<dungeon_archl> roylez这点和我的想法是一致的。
<wjie> 怀念MACUBUNTU10。10
<YuEr> 我从KDE3开始就是KDE控
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用cpu技術對整臺主機加密，利用 VT-x/d技術進行任務處理
<wjie> linux的显示效果明显落后
<YuEr> 何出此言？
<wjie> 觉得比win发稀很多
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 我怎么看你的文字都是乱码啊？wjie的就没事
<wjie> 怎么可能额
<dungeon_archl> windows的是压缩，linux/mac都是不处理。
<Gun^Rose> 我使用emacs+erc 在win764下，难道有什么设置不对？！！
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel內核可以確定是支持 xz壓縮的
<YuEr> 感觉大家讨论的话题都不知道是啥呢
<wjie> 发行过快了吧，也需不会在乎视觉
<YuEr> 不觉得，我现在看到WINDOWS就觉得不爽
<YuEr> KDE很好看
<wjie> 现在明白，ubuntu也不是免费的
<YuEr> ubuntu不免费？收啥费了？
<wjie> 对于我们而言是不收费的，但对于公司而言收费的
<YuEr> ……
<YuEr> 那是你理解有误
<YuEr> 人家是服务收费，软件不收费——大概是这个意思
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 如果公司想要跟公司谈，就收费。和社区谈就免费。
<YuEr> 否则，ubuntu的人都喝西北风？
<wjie> 官方说技术支持收费额
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 当然，快速服务收费，正常服务免费。
<wjie> 恩
<wjie> 还好黑客们大方
<YuEr> 如果按你的说法，没有哪个LINUX是免费的
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 你发个bug有人处理。
<wjie> 自动处理的
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 好吧，你想让别人全心全意免费为你劳动？
<dungeon_archl> 他们吃什么。。。
<wjie> ubuntu其实不是他们的全部，
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 所以说吗
<YuEr> 人家也要养一家老小
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 但是你的要求就是让他们时刻等待为用户服务。
<wjie> 并没有这样说 啊
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 恩。好吧。
<wjie> 我只是提醒一下而已
<YuEr> 我认为你的理解太狭隘了，应该说ubuntu那个公司还是挣钱的，但UBUNTU的确是免费的
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 说实在的，大家都该围着Debian转转。
<YuEr> 这个不用提醒，所有的LINUX公司都是如此
<YuEr> 红帽也是如此
<wjie> 不过google这次把linus惹火了
<dungeon_archl> google这次付了500万美金支持开源软件。
<dungeon_archl> 而且不是内核的。
<wjie> 恩
<wjie> 有意回避额
<YuEr> 谷歌干脆自己做个与现在内核兼容的内核好了，把抄袭的作风彻底发扬光大
<dungeon_archl> 和linux没关系的。
<dungeon_archl> 作为公司，它有权利做自己要做的。
<wjie> goole用了linux的代码，
<dungeon_archl> 不过linus至今没把 GPLV2改成V3.
<dungeon_archl> 改成了v3就可以灭了android
<YuEr> 改了V3也来不了
<YuEr> 灭不了
<wjie> linus自己也用安卓机
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈。
<dungeon_archl> 其他选择？
<YuEr> 就象libreoffice与openoffice一样，大不了再出ligoo内核出来
<wjie> linux接下来就看meego
<dungeon_archl> meego还不行。
<dungeon_archl> 需要改uI
<wjie> 是价位啊
<dungeon_archl> 价位没啥问题.
<YuEr> 安卓已经快不行。我觉得，google收购MOTO对安卓来说是个灾难
<wjie> 5600
<dungeon_archl> 不要买软件的都会贵的.
<dungeon_archl> 这就是为啥,软件商给的是回扣.
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 你要是说 Nokia N9的话,内置的那些软件就要交很多钱.
<wjie> 小米路过，鄙视N9
<dungeon_archl> wjie: Nokia有一个奇怪的传统~ 就是为新旗舰做一个软件。
<YuEr> ……没事不要BS别个
<Gun^Rose> #ubuntu-cn
<YuEr> 不喜欢不用就行了，没人强迫
 * dungeon_archl N900携带。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 没关系，都是过眼云烟
<wjie> java还是王道
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 没有喜憎何成人。
<YuEr> 喜憎与BS或不BS没关系
<Gun^Rose> 手机装linux? 全控制台操作？ 现在有几款还是全键盘的呢？
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 好吧。我有10%的软件曾用过java替代品
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<wjie> e6
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: ……
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 干嘛全键盘啊，外接键盘。
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 对你的这句话感觉很无语，算了，我也BS一下好了  :p
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 另外，还有屏幕键盘呢。
<wjie> ipad已经可以偷跑linux了
<Gun^Rose> 哇，要是觉得方便，我也无语了
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 你没在桌面发行版上用？
<Gun^Rose> 还不如直接拿个上网本小巧呢
<wjie> 的确啊
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: ipad是bsd，跑LINUX很正常
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 上网本我只看SSD的，
<Gun^Rose> 我知道可以装系统，但是用起来很别扭
<wjie> 现在不会考虑ssd，性价比不高，
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 去hack meego吧。
<YuEr> 为啥就没有哪款手机使用x86指令集的？
<Gun^Rose> 手机界面需要另外设计，gnome3是这个思路，但是不知触控屏支持不？
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 要容量干嘛。我30GB都省下 20GB
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 有。
<YuEr> 哪个?
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 七八个x86的都被取消了
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 那就是还是没有呀?
<wjie> arm
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 没有面世的，只有生产出来的样品
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 问LG之类的要。
<wjie> lenovo
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: MS真应该出X86指令集的手机,然后把WP的API和二进制搞的和PC一样^
<YuEr> 这样手机和电脑跑一样的程序,多好
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 已经有了，不过是Linux
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 哪款?
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 我的啊，Nokia N900
<wjie> 需
<wjie> X1路过
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: X86指令?ARM的？
<Gun^Rose> 买n8真是有点上当了，不知能不能装meego
<wjie> 可以
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: Arm的。
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 不能。
<dungeon_archl> Gun^Rose: 你可以试试装Ubuntu
<YuEr> ARM版的LINUX程序可以直接上？
<Gun^Rose> dungeon_archl: 郁闷死我了
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 对啊。装debian
<wjie> meego支持N8
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 不。
<Gun^Rose> 晕，你们。。。。
<YuEr> 听不去不错哈，不会象 Gun^Rose说的那样只能控制台吧？
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 只有N900
<wjie> google
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: LXDE
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: E17
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: KDE
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 不错啊……
<YuEr> 不过我实在是不喜欢NOKIA的机器
<wjie> kubuntu有手机系统
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: linuxtoy
<dungeon_archl> 最近的文章就用。
<dungeon_archl> 恩。kubuntu wiki里装手机的就一个：Nokia N900
<YuEr> 我在用安卓，觉得安卓实在不怎么样
<Gun^Rose> 安卓是个半成品的样子
<jervis> 可惜Meego没人要阿，案桌先入为主了
<dungeon_archl> 没用过android，不能说。
<wjie> 安卓执行率低
<dungeon_archl> Meego不会被人要的，因为不好卖软件。
<YuEr> 我看了MEEGO的介绍，觉得 不错
<wjie> meego1999有人要
<YuEr> 不是说MEEGO也是开源的吗？
<dungeon_archl> 这就是所谓的生态系统论。
<wjie> N9
<Gun^Rose> wjie: 是，需要快的处理器、大的内存、还要多带电池
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 当有了免费的开源软件和宣传后，你去买什么？
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 没看明白你这个问题
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 手机靠硬件件很难赚钱的。
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 安卓不是？
<Gun^Rose> 现在的智能手机待机时间太成问题了，看来需要预研核电池啦
<wjie> 怀念MTK
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 投入的费用。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 买arm11微型电脑吧。
<YuEr> 象MOTO移动这样的公司不就是靠卖硬件赚钱吗？
<YuEr> 对微型电脑 不感兴趣，对本本都没兴趣，还是喜欢用台式的
<dungeon_archl> Raspberry Pi
<dungeon_archl> An ARM Linux box for $25. Take a byte
<Gun^Rose> moto也快移不动了，被苹果都被苹果砸伤了
<wjie> google要被围狙了
<dungeon_archl> moto不是死了么。
<dungeon_archl> 用android都一直赔本。
<Gun^Rose> moto移动部门似乎被收购了
<YuEr> MOTO已经变成狗磨了~
<dungeon_archl> android手机拼硬件拼价格，赚不到钱，就像中国一直赚不到钱。
<jervis> 不管是不是meego，我只想要个像样点的机子，跑真正的linux程序
<dungeon_archl> 敢不拼价格才能赚。
<wjie> 有
<dungeon_archl> jervis: 花800人民币买个二手的N900
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 那为啥那些大公司这二年都在用ANDROID？
<dungeon_archl> gtk qt随你
<Gun^Rose> 拼这个老外肯定不行，安卓我觉得就适合我国的厂商，哇哈哈
<YuEr> 就仅仅是因为对抗SB
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 公司习惯跟公司打交道。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 有google帮忙。
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 非常不赞同这个观点
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 那个？
<dungeon_archl> 哪个？
<YuEr> 你最近几句话表达的有关硬件的问题
<YuEr> :p
<dungeon_archl> 哦。促进销售么/
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 硬件赚钱比例问题哦。怎么赚得多。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr:  http://www.raspberrypi.org/ 这个，性能接近于iPhone4的图形增强，CPU减弱版本，售价$25
<Gun^Rose> 现在似乎就苹果软硬通吃啊，啥都赚钱，弄个破套子都那么贵！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Raspberry Pi | An ARM Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<YuEr> 从小米和华为荣耀的价格来看，象MOTO三星这样的公司在硬件上赚不可谓不多
<wjie> 税高，没办法
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 那些个，是零售价的差异。但主流不是零售。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 中国的主流是零售。
<YuEr> 不是这样的哈
<YuEr> 马上给你贴个新闻
<wjie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk0MTQ4NjM2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 魁拔 - 时长1:23:00 - 2011 - 电影 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<YuEr> http://www.0377jianzhan.com/hangyezixun/152.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 三星摩托罗拉赚不到暴利对安卓失望，埋怨华为中兴搞低端竞争-南阳做网站|南阳网站制作|南阳建网站|南阳制作网站|南阳做网站公司|南阳网站制作公司
<Gun^Rose> 有谁知道些AMD 推土机CPU的消息？
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 我对这个也很感兴趣，我想配天蝎座
<Gun^Rose> YuEr: 我也是啊
<dungeon_archl> 不要。
<wjie> 狮子座路过
<dungeon_archl> 算了。
<dungeon_archl> 我是双子。。。
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 因为我自己就是天蝎座
<Gun^Rose> 晕
<dungeon_archl> 我是两面派
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<wjie> 你是傻x
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 随意
<wjie> ^_^
<wjie> 开玩笑的
<dungeon_archl> wjie: 我爱你 :)
<Gun^Rose> AMD发布的太慢了，推土机都快成拖拉机了
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 差不多，两种机都属于不讲速度的
<wjie> 能用fedora15就足够了
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 要不是我现在的机器还将就，早就投入到SNB的怀抱了
<Gun^Rose> 恩，够用就好，反正除了玩玩穿越火线没别的太高要求
<wjie> 是啊，
<dungeon_archl> YuEr:  那个$25的微型好啊，可以跑quake 3 1080P的4倍抗锯齿 30fps/s
<Gun^Rose> 我是懒得换主板，我这个支持AM3+接口，能用一段时间
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 用推土机这种配置的一般人，肯定不是讲求“够用”的
<dungeon_archl> 是debian的arm，LXDE
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 我就是这样 DD
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 好吧。配置党撤离
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 我不看电影
<YuEr> 我喜欢玩的游戏在我现在的电脑上开大部分特效后都能象在电视上看电影一样流畅
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 不晓得你为啥乱码
<Gun^Rose> YuEr: 现在硬件性能明显过剩，我5年前的T60P装win7，office2010速度还是很快啊
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 的确，我的电脑是08年配的，已经很好了，只是想赶下时尚，搞个天蝎座而已
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 现在好啦，是erc的默认编码不是utf8的原因，我改了
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 是游戏狂么。。。
<YuEr> 不是
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 哦。看错了。
<YuEr> 绝大部分时间都是LINUX上，都不知道这上面有啥好玩的3D游戏
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 我还以为是钢丝或者螺丝的原因
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: http://www.lgdb.org/
<wjie> 4D党路过
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<dungeon_archl> 还MP5呢。。
<wjie> K好智能啊
<Gun^Rose> YuEr: 羿龙4x980，还能用一段时间
<dungeon_archl> 好吧。 Nokia N900已经可以配备 Wayland了。 http://stskeeps.subnetmask.net/wayland/20110419_002.jpg
<dungeon_archl> 如图。
<YuEr> Gun^Rose: 我的是Q9300
<Gun^Rose> YuEr: 哦，也还不错呢
<wjie>  怎么办，IP4路过
<dungeon_archl> http://liqbase.net/a/liqbase_big.JPG
<dungeon_archl> wjie: ...
<dungeon_archl> wjie:  你东西太多了，输出一些
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 不知道wayland现在实用了没？
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文的快速回复终于装好了...请不同主题的童鞋们测试
<wjie> where
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<wjie> 牛逼
<phoenixlzx> 看到某个人进来～允许我再发一遍
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文的快速回复终于装好了...请不同主题的童鞋们测试  http://www.archlinuxcn.org/
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 到底wayland是啥我都不明白
<wjie> 教我做网页
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 一个据说是后xserver的东西
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 现在wikipedia能解释我明白了。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 让窗口管理器直接和显卡交流。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 那么可能其他的还是用X
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 应该是没有X了吧
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: Wayland只管理显示。X管理很多狠多的。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 比如输入之类的
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 所以现在的X问题很多，就是因为管的事太多
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: windows管的太多了。。。
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 行,知道了
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 所以WINDOWS问题也很多，要不我们怎么都用LINUX呢？
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: 。。。mac呢。。
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 水牛就是水牛，这么快就回帖了...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 水牛是Pocoyo啊,哥
<phoenixlzx> 看来快速回复真是有利于灌水....
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 嗯，用MAC的人可以将我上面那句话里的LINUX改成MAC
<wjie> :-P
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你也差不多
<dungeon_archl> YuEr: ...
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: :-p
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 水牛醒醒，你被替代了。
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 无论改成啥，只要不是WINDOWS，并不影响换那句话要表达的问题哈 :D
<YuEr> dungeon_archl: 无论改成啥，只要不是WINDOWS，并不影响那句话要表达的问题哈 :D
<dungeon_archl> .oicebot hug pocoyo
<dungeon_archl> .oicebot on
<dungeon_archl> .oicebot hug pocoyo
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> !invite Oicebot
<dungeon_archl> .Oicebot hug pocoyo
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 你是哪位
<wjie> >:-)
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo:  你不认识archl了么。。。
<pocoyo> dungeon_archl: 罗姐啊。
<dungeon_archl> pocoyo: 我在地狱里呆的够久了。
<archl_healer> pocoyo: 为什么不灌水了呢？
<pocoyo> archl_healer: 你怎么知道
<wjie> :-&
<archl_healer> pocoyo: 好吧，我不认识你的MJ
<gplfeng> RSSOwl有中文版了,撒花...
<YuEr> 不知道是啥东西
<gplfeng> 阅读rss的
<YuEr> 哦
<archl_healer> 谁知道有Arm构架的显卡支持OpenGL的？
<archl_healer> 没见到一个支持OpenGL的Arm显示芯片
<pocoyo> libnotify-bin的通知主题怎么这么丑陋 怎么换成原来的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 关于 beta 1 live DVD 无法进入桌面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343975 好像有些人反映 DVD 镜像有问题，大家不要去这里下载 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/beta-1/ 要去这里下载： http://centos.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ 下载 ubuntu-11.10-beta1-desktop-i386.iso 这个 690M 的 CD 镜像就可以了。我刚刚用优盘试用过， ...
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-03 14:54:53 +0800
<wjie> :-S
<wjie> go win7，play CF，come on
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-03 15:04:08 +0800
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 03 日 星期六 15:04:44
<wjie> time？
<wjie> >goole,now
<wjie> >google,now
<wjie> >donce now
<wjie> >time now
<wjie>  > Time.now
<^k^> wjie, 2011-09-03 15:05:58 +0800
<tusooa> !date
<wjie> 为什么ubuntu的有人工智能额
<ineed>  > Date.today
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-03
<wjie> >G,g
<wjie> k 是傻b
<tfdetang> 都在调戏机器人啊
<ineed> tusooa: 你用什么洗发水？
<tusooa> ineed: 用践兔，不用Arch了。
<wjie> 飘柔啊
<ineed> tusooa: 没用过
<ineed> adam8157: 你用什么洗发？
<archl_healer> 哦。
<archl_healer> 为啥啊。都用贱兔和洗发。
<archl_healer> 为啥不大便
<ineed> tusooa: 它名字就叫贱兔？
<archl_healer> 答辩。。
<tusooa> 践兔，GentooLinux啊。
<archl_healer> 不，是贱兔。
<archl_healer> 不是实践，而是真的贱
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 因为 tusooa 蛋疼
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 哦。我蛋疼到去 #meego问为啥都搞opengl es。
<ineed> tusooa: 难道gentoo也出洗发水？那它出不出内裤呀？
<tusooa> ineed: 跟你讲了，Gentoo不是Arch...
<tenzu> tusooa: 啥时侯换的?
<tusooa> tenzu: 2011-08-2x
<qinglingquan> 玩kof等游戏一般用什么模拟器？
<wjie> hell
<wjie> 大家好啊
<tenzu> tusooa: 没有普天同庆一番?
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 庆啥额。别说那啥反人类啥的。。
<tenzu> tusooa: 这种话也就神平常说说
<tusooa> .
<archl_healer> hellish bomb
<archl_healer> 反人类罪成立。
<gebjgd> tusooa, XD
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10 beta怎么没有重启选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343980 如题只有注销 待机 关机 统计信息: 发表于 由 fevernova99 — 2011-09-03 15:24
<gebjgd> 准备攒机
<tenzu> gebjgd: 要升级换代了?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 不是。为了玩游戏
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 买PS3啊。
<archl_healer> 玩游戏不买ps3么？免费网络
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 我只玩rts
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 。。。德国人啊。。。
<gebjgd> archl_healer, ps3对于我来说就是废柴
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 只能用来当暖气
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 好吧。我也玩RTS。但是目前只玩FOSS RTS:)
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 我想玩红警3 和 星际2
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 去年80%以上的游戏时间我玩RTS。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 普通机器就能跑SC2了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 跑不了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 两年多钱办公室的机器就能跑
<gebjgd> tenzu, 只能说能走
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 我玩 zero-k
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 可以试试 springrts engine。
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 跑不动
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 升级。
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 没有机器。所以要买
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 没有台式机
<archl_healer> gebjgd: kernel panic能跑动。
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 你没明白。我只喜欢特定的trs
<gebjgd> archl_healer, 你没明白。我只喜欢特定的rts。
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 。。。好吧。。。
<Evanescence> 有什么命令可以降低一个进程的cpu占用么？我的calibre占用很高啊，一直到99%
<csslayer> nice ?
<csslayer> 话说占用到99是bug了吧。。。
<archl_healer> happyaron: 哈皮好。
<archl_healer> happyaron: 累么？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 正常
<gebjgd> Evanescence, qt + python 傻逼的组合
<Evanescence> csslayer: 不是bug，是calibre向来这么高占用
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 是啊，不过好像是java写的
<gebjgd> Evanescence, ?
<gebjgd> Evanescence, java?
<gebjgd> Evanescence, qt + python
<Evanescence> gebjgd: qt+python真的这么慢吗？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, kde4真的这么慢么？
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 明白了
<csslayer> cailbre 和 kde4 什么关系……
<csslayer> 没关系把。
<gebjgd> qt的东西向来考虑的是开发简便 跨平台性
<gebjgd> 从来没考虑过性能
<gebjgd> csslayer, 都是用的qt4
<archl_healer> gebjgd: 恩。qt的经常爆出高CPU情况下程序功能丧失的问题。。。
<wzlxx> 谁给推荐一个linux下记日记的软件，方便导出来…
<tusooa> emacs org mode
<wzlxx> tusooa: 呵呵，用这个的话你是一天一个文件的是一个年一个文件啊？
<gebjgd> wzlxx, vim
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 不是有专门的工具嘛
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 有专门的工具也是弄成文本
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 你何必蛋疼弄个别的格式呢？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 好吧…
<YuEr> 没有日记软件？
<YuEr> 没有专门的日记软件？
<wzlxx> 我还是org吧
<Gun^Rose> 记笔记，org足够用了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub rescue求助，光盘，winpe，U盘都不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343986 在win下删除了ubuntu分区，开机出现grub rescue，不能进入bios，改不了boot，用不了光盘，插入ubuntu安装用的usb也识别不了，怎么办才好啊 以前都还能用光盘修复，现在什么也用不了，十分着急，希望大神解答···在线等 统计信息:  ...
<Gun^Rose> 大神。。。。
<mza_> 不能进入bios   啥意思？？？
<Gun^Rose>  删个分区怎么会进不了bios呢？至于吗？
<YuEr> 唉……
<Gun^Rose> 一声叹息
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-03 16:29:06 +0800
<tusooa> echo *
<alpha080> echo $?
<tusooa> 0
<alpha080> 1
<ftyki> 我把系统换成11.10，结果empathy上面登录不了google talk，提示什么：
<ftyki> 聊天服务器所提供的身份无法验证。
<ftyki> 证书是自签署的。
<ftyki> 点击继续又提示需要密码。
<ftyki> 怎么办？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu下有没有类似windows下的mp3tag的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343996 歌曲的乱码太多，实在是没办法。有的歌曲还想自己添加专辑封面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 荷塘月色 — 2011-09-03 16:51
<penguin008> Insufficient arguments for command?
<Gun^Rose> > time
<Gun^Rose> >time
<Gun^Rose> .time
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<Gun^Rose> 机器人命令是啥啊？给个帮助
<Gun^Rose> 我要调戏一下它，哇咔咔
<chenshaoju> ^k^ >time
<chenshaoju> ^k^ >.time
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<chenshaoju> 忘了。。。。
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: >time
<Gun^Rose> 日，不理我
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<chenshaoju> 估计死机了。。。
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: .time
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈，over啦？
<Gun^Rose> 看来需要两个机器人，一个负责清除、启动另一个家伙
<Gun^Rose> 有难度啊
<alpha080> 负责清楚的也死了怎么办？
<chenshaoju> 互相守护嘛。
<alpha080> 再加一个负责清除负责清除的机器人？
<Evanescence> .bye
<Evanescence> .print
<Evanescence> .fuck?
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。
<Evanescence> .awesome
<Evanescence> ...............
<Evanescence> .damn it
<Evanescence> .help
<chenshaoju> * ^k^ 已退出(Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Evanescence> O MG....
<chenshaoju> 果然死掉了。。。
<drivel_> 刷屏时间到了
<chenshaoju> .........................
<Evanescence> -_-!!
<Evanescence> 吃饭。
<chenshaoju> 玩魔兽去。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: 回来啦
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: .time
<chenshaoju> .....等下又玩坏了。。。
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: >time
<Gun^Rose> 还是不灵。。。
<chenshaoju> 看，玩坏了吧。。。。
<chenshaoju> * ^k^ 已退出(Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<Gun^Rose> 我晕
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: hello
<^k^> Gun^Rose, 好  ㍪ 
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: what's your matter?can i help you?
<Gun^Rose> ???
<wzlxx> 大家都是用什么管理笔记本的无线的？
<Gun^Rose> 你用什么桌面，gnome/kde?
<wzlxx> XFCE
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Gun^Rose> 稍等，我想想
<eataix> wicd?
<Gun^Rose> 对
<Gun^Rose> 这个挺好用巅峰
<Gun^Rose> 之前我用openbox，一直用这个
<wzlxx> wicd?这个好用？
<Gun^Rose> 挺好用的
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: 我有线的都是用静态IP
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: 电源管理呢？
<xiaoy> 我比较喜欢network-manager :)
<Gun^Rose> 电源管理没折腾过
<Gun^Rose> 只是打开内核的几个参数
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: notify库呢？
<Gun^Rose> 我是arch，不知道ubuntu怎么折腾
<Gun^Rose> notify我安装了新版本的，没用系统的notify-deamon
 * wzlxx Linux tuX2 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 30 07:32:23 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Gun^Rose> notify-deamon不是很好
<cuihao> C++问题：vector<coord*> stk; coord是我定义的类型，stk是指向coord指针的vector类。为啥*(stk[0])这样用会报错？
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: 你窗口管理是？
<Gun^Rose> xiaoy: network-manager需要加载gnome-session-deamon吧
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: openbox+tint2
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 也用gnome3，但是不喜欢
<Gun^Rose> 不熟悉c++，我想你需要确认一下stk[0]的内容是不是你想要的内存地址
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: 我直接用的xfce
<cuihao> Gun^Rose： 额，是编译错误
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 恩，xfce很久没人提起了，看来gnome3太不给力了，连fvwm都火起来了
<wzlxx> Gun^Rose: gnome3太不给力了
<eataix> wzlxx: xfce is DE, openbox is WM...
<Gun^Rose> wzlxx: 不适合电脑，适合平板和智能手机，呵呵
<eataix> Gun^Rose: Linus starts using xfce.
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 不是。
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: GNOME3有很独特的缺陷。
<xiangfu> 今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs 用的是什么时区 ？ GMT+8 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 我就是怎么也顺手不了
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 就没打算让你立刻顺手。。
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 和以往的设计都不一样。
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 懒得找东西，很很难找到东西
<xiangfu> 今日日志最后一条是： [10:01]  * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 找什么？
<archl_gaming> 好吧，最差的就是窗口管理。
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 程序，尤其是不经常用的
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 单一的overview模式很讨厌。
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose:  Kupfer
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 是
<Gun^Rose> 有时候我都忘了程序叫什么名字了，要一个个相面，猜
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 那就输入功能。
<archl_gaming> 然后上下选择。
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 我要是能有线索不久不用找了吗
 * wzlxx 喜欢上xfce4了，跟以前的kde差不多…
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: ?其实也可以找到吧。。。
<archl_gaming> 有应用程序菜单的。
<archl_gaming> 就是按钮太小了。
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: gnome2给我的感觉是透明干净的工作台，井井有条。gnome3给我的感觉是个黑箱子，闭着眼睛摸东西
<archl_gaming> overview 那里。
<Gun^Rose> archl_gaming: 那个我知道
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: GNOME3感觉是个箱子，但是是规划好的。
<Gun^Rose> 我现在把dock都快塞满了，好不容易找到，赶紧放上去
<archl_gaming> Gun^Rose: 抱歉，我从不习惯dock
<Gun^Rose> 放不下去就放到桌面
<archl_gaming> 我想要sezen
<archl_gaming> 终于。。。
<Gun^Rose> 那你还不如删了dock呢，白占地方
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 有dock么？
<Gun^Rose> 有啊，占左侧很大的空间
<Gun^Rose> 或许你们不叫它dock，我看一样啊
<Gun^Rose> 我是说gnome3
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 好吧。我好想没在意。
<wzlxx> 谁有notify-sendd 的man手册，我系统里没有…
<wzlxx> 有的发个看看…
<cuihao> g++的编译信息是个P啊…… 研究半天原来是我的函数名和STL的某个函数冲突了……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 beta 安装完成 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344009 gnome3 各种不习惯 没任务栏 顶部面板加不了快捷方式 没关机按钮。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgtnk — 2011-09-03 18:27
<cuihao> STL的出错信息复杂的要命
<Gun^Rose> cuihao: 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: .time
<Gun^Rose> ^k^: >time
<Gun^Rose> 机器人怎么了？
<chenshaoju> 被玩坏了。
<Gun^Rose> 啊。。。。
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 被踢飞了？
<chenshaoju>  真玩坏了。。。
<Gun^Rose> 我没说几句话
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在，，刷屏開始
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈
<Gun^Rose> kk是管理员的替身
<CyrusYzGTt>  Memory Usage
<CyrusYzGTt>         Total                   : 2047 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Used                    : 16 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Free                    : 2031 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>     Compute Mode                : Default
<CyrusYzGTt> ompute Processes
<CyrusYzGTt>         Not Supported
<CyrusYzGTt>         12. watchdog/1
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         12. watchdog/1
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         32. watchdog/6
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         3. ksoftirqd/0
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 3840 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> 3D Porn
<Evanescence> 9 Songs 情欲九歌.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> All About ANNA.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<Evanescence> Angel Hearts.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> Arodor.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<Evanescence> Audition 切肤之爱.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> Caligula 罗马帝国艳情史.rmvb
<Gun^Rose> 坚决手动踢飞，飞起一脚。。。
<Evanescence> Emanuelle e gli ultimi cannibali 食人族大屠杀.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<Evanescence> Emmanuelle 艾曼妞.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> Fuck Me.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         16. watchdog/2
<Evanescence> fuck mother-2.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 134213782 MB
<Evanescence> Green Chair Cd2.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         16. watchdog/2
<Evanescence> Guinea Pig Mermaid in a Manhole 下水道的美人鱼.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 134213782 MB
<Evanescence> Hana to Hebi 3 - Flower And Snake 3.mpg
<CyrusYzGTt>         7. watchdog/0
<Evanescence> Hana to Hebi 3.rmvb
<Evanescence> Hana to Hebi - Flower And Snake.rm
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         24. watchdog/4
<Evanescence> Happy End.rm
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<Evanescence> home.rmvb
<Evanescence> In the Realm of the Senses.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> Korean Lover.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         2. kthreadd
<Evanescence> Levottomat.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<Evanescence> My Mother.rmvb
<Evanescence> Nathalie-cut.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         2. kthreadd
<Evanescence> Paradise Los 失乐园.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245561 MB
<Evanescence> README
<CyrusYzGTt>         2. kthreadd
<Evanescence> Salo or the 120 Days of Sodom 索多玛120天.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<Evanescence> Sex And Zen Extreme.Ecstasy
<CyrusYzGTt>         2. kthreadd
<Evanescence> The Romance 罗曼史.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245558 MB
<Evanescence> 三个不道德的女人.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<chenshaoju> ......................................
<Evanescence> 两腿之间.rm
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> 仙人掌旅馆.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         10. ksoftirqd/1
<Evanescence> 合法色相.rmvb
<Evanescence> 大开眼界.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         64. scsi_eh_4
<Evanescence> [少女日记]3-禁片.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 133530346 MB
<Evanescence> [少女日记]4-禁片.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         19. ksoftirqd/3
<Evanescence> 情人别为我哭泣.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 133530309 MB
<Evanescence> 我女友的男朋友.rmvb
<Evanescence> 撥雨撩雲.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<Evanescence> 新监禁逃亡.rmvb
<alpha080> 徐庶+刘备+郭嘉+马术
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> 温碧霞 舒祺 李丽珍.mpg
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<Evanescence> 满潮.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 133530350 MB
<Evanescence> 玉女心经.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>         19. ksoftirqd/3
<Evanescence> 甜性涩爱.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 133530309 MB
<Evanescence> 禁室培欲2 .rmvb
<Evanescence> [禁片]颐和园.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 0 MB
<Evanescence> 红辣椒.rmvb
<Evanescence> 與我同眠.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         19. ksoftirqd/3
<Evanescence> 色情男女.avi
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 245554 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         19. ksoftirqd/3
<Evanescence> 蜜桃成熟时.avi
<Evanescence> 蝴蝶俱乐部-交换温柔.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 133530309 MB
<Gun^Rose> 徐庶+刘备+郭嘉+马术  这个很难理解
<CyrusYzGTt>         1. systemd
<Evanescence> 解放的潘多拉.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>             Used GPU Memory     : 134213632 MB
<Evanescence> 青春.rmvb
<CyrusYzGTt>         1.
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 求共享，，給我 ed2k的地址
<Gun^Rose> 好东西不少！！！
<alpha080> 徐庶+刘备+郭嘉+马术，让人怎么打啊！
<Gun^Rose> 这个是什么？
<psycovvv> 有人嘛，想求助个网卡的问题
<alpha080> 三国杀
<Gun^Rose> 直接说，知道的就告诉你
<Gun^Rose> 不知道的，就全都没音了
<psycovvv> 升级了下，无线找不到了
<psycovvv> 网卡不给识别了
<psycovvv> 然后机器没网卡开关
<Gun^Rose> 什么系统？什么牌子的网卡？
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu11 ?
<psycovvv> e40自带的10.10
<Gun^Rose> ibm e40?
<psycovvv> 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 想你呢
<Gun^Rose> 照说这个机器跟ubuntu配合的很好啊
<psycovvv> 是啊，我昨用新立得升级了一些东西
<psycovvv> 几天开机发现无线网卡不被识别了
<Gun^Rose> 1、可能是内核版本的问题
<Gun^Rose> 2、可能是gnome-network-manager的问题
<psycovvv> 没装network manager
<Gun^Rose> 先看看 network-manager是不是正常运行了
<Gun^Rose> 全名称是 gnome-network-manager，没有这个，不能识别网卡的
<psycovvv> 是自带的那个么
<Gun^Rose> 是
<Gun^Rose> 看看这个是不是还在，有没有正常启动
<psycovvv> 没
<psycovvv> 我先在插线能上啊，只是无线网卡没被识别话说
<Gun^Rose> 插线以后，在顶栏的右侧出现网络连接图标没？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<psycovvv> 出现了
<Gun^Rose> 点击可以看到网络列表的
<Gun^Rose> 里面没有无线？
<psycovvv> 里面没有无线链接
<psycovvv> 恩
<psycovvv> 昨天还有的
<Gun^Rose> 你的无线网卡灯亮没？
<psycovvv> 就是因为不知到升级了什么东西
<Gun^Rose> 无线网卡灯亮没亮？
<psycovvv> e40坑爹就在于没网卡硬开关
<Gun^Rose> 屏幕下面的面板上有指示灯啊
<Gun^Rose> 亮没亮？
<psycovvv> e40没灯
<Gun^Rose> 我晕
<Gun^Rose> 不会吧
<psycovvv> 设计以简约为标准
<psycovvv> 我看网上说的
<psycovvv> 所以没灯
<Gun^Rose> 郁闷了
<psycovvv> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01) 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Gun^Rose> 这不是识别了吗
<psycovvv> 识别出来这2个
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我這裏是有燈，無綫網卡能用，，就是燈不亮
<psycovvv> = =
<Gun^Rose> 越来越晕
<psycovvv> 然后驱动的问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> 省電啊，，
<Gun^Rose> 稍等啊
<psycovvv> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 竟然是用erc的 NB人物
<psycovvv> 你也是e40？
<psycovvv> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,不是，用 ASUS N53SN
<psycovvv> = =
<psycovvv> 我这郁闷了
<psycovvv> 这个“附加驱动”有个“linux driver for realtek RTL819x wifi ”里说“”
<psycovvv> 这个驱动已经被激活
<psycovvv> 这个“附加驱动”有个“linux driver for realtek RTL819x wifi cards ”里说“这个驱动已经被激活但并没有使用”
<psycovvv> 这是怎么回事= =
<srdgame> amule-dlp 还没有给11.10得ppa么？
<srdgame> 我显卡驱动也是这个情况。。
<psycovvv> 枪花兄在么
<Gun^Rose> 哦，我换了台机器，现在用arch呢
<Gun^Rose> ifconfig信息什么样子呢？
<psycovvv> 我看下
<Gun^Rose> 没有wlan0 ?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 beta1 wubi安装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344010 最近刚出了ubuntu11.10 beta1 我想下载玩玩，但是我加载上虚拟光驱后，运行，wubi.exe，却只有两个选项，没有“在windows中安装ubuntu”一项，只有“演示和完全安装”，请问是怎么回事，谁懂行帮帮我 捕获.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 dsafhello — 2011-09-03  ...
<psycovvv> 没
<psycovvv> eth0和lo
<Gun^Rose> 那看来是内核的问题了，现在arch都升级到内核3.0了，你的内核版本是多少？不行就降级内核看看
<Gun^Rose> 看样子多半是内核的问题
<Gun^Rose> iwconfig什么信息？
<Gun^Rose> 能发新无线网卡吗？
<psycovvv> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Gun^Rose> 也是没有wlan0?
<psycovvv> 恩
<Gun^Rose> 看来是内核驱动出错了
<psycovvv> 内核是2.6.35
<Gun^Rose> 估计是升级内核了
<psycovvv> 那要怎么办？
<Gun^Rose> 10.10不是已经停止更新支持了吗？
<Gun^Rose> 我不记得了
<srdgame> 能同时装两个受限驱动么？
<psycovvv> 呃
<srdgame> 还是必须先删掉一个？
<Gun^Rose> 一般来说降级内核试试看
<psycovvv> 降级内核？
<psycovvv> 怎么降= =
<Gun^Rose> 恩，如果ubuntu官方支持系统升级的话，升级内核有时会出问题
<Gun^Rose> 这个我也没折腾过，你去看看坛子里，应该由降级内核的方法，在不就google啦
<psycovvv> 我这就是出问题了么
<psycovvv> = =
<Gun^Rose> 要不你也直接安装11算了
<psycovvv> 那不管别的先谢谢了
<Gun^Rose> 难看些，但是总算有人管啊
<Gun^Rose> 别客气
<jiero> 乌拉。
<psycovvv> 我等11.10算了
<Gun^Rose> 我觉得也是
<jiero> 乌拉
<psycovvv> 反正有线
<Gun^Rose> 停止支持很麻烦
<psycovvv> 呃
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<psycovvv> thx～
<Gun^Rose> 别客气
<Gun^Rose> 我先吃饭去
<Freebuilder> cron 一个守护进程， anacron 又一个守护进程， at 还要搞个，好蛋疼
<Evanescence> kk , whreee are u.
<xixi> 都忙着呢？
 * kenifanying 有没人用过amazon appstore?
 * kenifanying android上用amazon appstore?
<jiero> 回来了。
<xixi> 请问10.10是个什么版本
<mofaph> 我忘记了 irc 的密码啦，怎么找回来？
<xixi> IRC还需要密码？
<xixi> 我登录上来没有说要密码阿？
<mofaph> xixi, 我注册了用户名了
<xixi> 是这样阿，注册用户有什么好处呢 mofaph
<mofaph> xixi, 只有我自己可以用这个昵称
<kenifanying> xixi, 你不注册的话进不了#fedora
<xixi> 原来如此，那么我也去注册一个把
<mofaph> kenifanying, 如果你忘记了密码呢？怎么找回来？我知道可以联系管理员，freenode 的管理员邮件是什么？
<xixi> mofaph, 在哪个网站注册呢，我在百度上搜索不出来阿
<mofaph> xixi, google搜索 “freenode irc注册”
<mofaph> xixi, 具体的网址我忘记了……
<xixi> 谢谢 mofaph
<kenifanying> mofaph, 重新注册下？
<kenifanying> mofaph, 用相同的邮件地址跟昵称重新注册试试
<mofaph> kenifanying, 好吧，我不知道系统注销了我的昵称没
<kenifanying> mofaph, /nickserv sendpass [nick] [email address]
<kenifanying> mofaph, freenode的faq找到的
<xixi> 要访问Freenode IRC服务器，您首先需要一个IRC客户端。基于字符终端的包括ircII、BitchX、epic和sirc等；基于图形界面的包括Pidgin、x-Chat（跨平台）、mIRC（Windows）和Colloquy（Mac）等；如果您使用Mozilla或Firefox浏览网页，您也可以使用ChatZilla这个插件。这些客户端可能会被包含在您操作系统的安装光盘中，您也可以在这里找到软件的下载地址
<xixi> 什么要访问freenode服务器
<xixi> 别的服务器不要密码？
<kenifanying> mofaph, 诶，刚那个看错了……那个方法不是freenode的,你到#freenode里面叫里面的职员发送一个重置密码的链接就可以了
<mofaph> kenifanying, 好的，我试试
<jiero> xixi:  /msg ChanServ register
<jiero> mofaph:  是的，在那里随意喊一声就行了。
<mofaph> jiero, ??
<kenifanying> mofaph, 好了/
<kenifanying> ?
<jiero> mofaph: 是说找密码的事情。
<jiero> o我看错了。
<jiero> 晕倒。、
<mofaph> kenifanying, 我邮箱打不开……被墙了  cjb.net 的 ssh 又用不了
<xixi> :-S
<kenifanying> mofaph, 你用什么邮箱？
<mofaph> kenifanying, gmail
<kenifanying> mofaph, 我教育网可以正常访问
<mofaph> kenifanying, 我等……
<mofaph> kenifanying, 我这里时断时续的
<drv__> 大家好！  有用C写过端口扫描的吗？ 想请教个问题
<mofaph> kenifanying, 哈哈，密码终于改了
<kenifanying> mofaph, 恭喜
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * pocoyo 拜神拜大仙 tenzu 
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥好兴致
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不怎么好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu中毒了！不定时突然休眠！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344012 当时我正在编辑文档，突然键盘上的键空格键和鼠标滚轮键乱了，然后突然间黑了，cpu也不转了，我还以为是关机，又按了一下开机按钮，才发现是休眠，输入密码后进去出现一个选择关机，重启，休眠的面板，如果不及时点取消，又 ...
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没跟妹纸出去嗨屁?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 冷
<tenzu> pocoyo: 可以在被窝里
<mofaph> 在 ~/.bashrc 里有这样一句：“PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\$ '”。我知道这个是设置颜色的，但是“\[033[01;32m\]”都是什么意思？我在哪里可以看到关于这方面的资料？
<mofaph> 我用的是 ubuntu-10.04
<eagleqing> mofaph:  google nt100
<eagleqing> mofaph: 不过貌似这个资料比较少
<mofaph> eagleqing, 谢谢
<tenzu> 好无聊啊
<mofaph> eagleqing, 资料真的很少
<jiero> tenzu: 开车出去兜风吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 木有驾照木有车
<jiero> tenzu: 找个人去。
<eagleqing> mofaph: 单独米我 我这里有一份
<eagleqing> mofaph: 刚才才看到  我以为都丢掉了
<tenzu> jiero: 木有熟人有车
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。那就老老实实呆着吧。
<mofaph> eagleqing, 单独交谈的命令是什么？
<tenzu> jiero: 所以我来irc聊天...
<jiero> tenzu: 我刚在手机上装了 桌面文件管理器。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 手机装那个干啥?
<jiero> tenzu: 大概是为了快速修改文本。
<jiero> tenzu: 看。
<tenzu> jiero: 手机上改?麻烦屎了
<jiero> tenzu: 为啥呢？
<jiero> 反正我不会vim。。。
<jiero> 都是差不多的。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 打字不方便
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。还好吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 可能是我手太大
<jiero> 大概是因为普通键盘我的速度也不快。
<freeflying> roylez_: know about lxc?
<roylez_> freeflying: 啥？
<roylez_> 编译器吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 打字还是键盘舒服
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<alpha080> 未必，swype
<alpha080> 如果是英文的话
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万睡!
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我手机也是有键盘的。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<mofaph> eagleqing, 还在吗？
<freeflying> roylez_: linux container
<jiero> roylez主席万岁
<alpha080> 可以给手机加个键盘嘛...
<jiero> alpha080: 可以，不过只能是USB或者蓝牙两种吧。
<roylez_> freeflying: 母鸡倒
<jiero> 没有红外线键盘和PS/2的。
<alpha080> wifi呢？
<tenzu> jiero: 我爸的wifi-phone有外接全键盘,太NB了
<jiero> alpha080:  wifi 键盘？生产了？
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。什么是wifi phone？
<alpha080> 没有的话，我们去制作好了~
<alpha080> 肯定大卖
<jiero> alpha080: 问题是 wifi 一次连接一个吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 山寨iphone
<jiero> tenzu: 不是很平常么。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我买N900的时候看到很多都是赠蓝牙/USB键盘的。
<alpha080> 不过断线就囧了
<jiero> tenzu: 但是我没买到那么好的。
<jiero> 好吧。我对其他手机基本不了解。
<tenzu> jiero: 我买MBP时候经销商送的M$红外键盘倒是不错
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。真的是红外的。。。？
<jiero> 我太冏
<tenzu> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> tenzu:  那应该可以挂在你的手机上了
<tenzu> jiero: 有个USB接收器那种的...
<jiero> tenzu: 可以啊。iPhone4可以用那个线的
<tenzu> jiero: 说晚了,键盘被我老婆扣下了
<moriramar> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1163192105 roylez_: acfun現在各種賣萌
<^k^> ⇪ title: 请问各位听说过异性恋么?_acfun吧_贴吧
<roylez_> moriramar: 今天看到过了
<jiero> tenzu: o.
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。
<moriramar> roylez_: 這個世界太可怕了。
<roylez_> moriramar: 这有神马可怕的。过几年这些猪头都要找工作讨老婆买房子，压力一大就不会说这些蠢话了
<jiero> tenzu: 我目前已经没话说了。等待被踢。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 为啥?
<tenzu> roylez_: 只要上班了就没那么多时间泡贴吧
<xixi> 还没找到怎么注册
<moriramar> roylez_: ……
<roylez_> tenzu: 我神马时候都不去看贴吧
<jiero> tenzu: 因为我的自暴自弃。什么坏念头都出现了。
<xixi> 我发到表情你们能看到吗
<roylez_> tenzu: 我现在没天上的网站用手指头数得过来
<tenzu> roylez_: 我刚才就去了
<xixi> :-D
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> jiero: 只能等神来踢你
<roylez_> tenzu: 那是意外
<tenzu> roylez_: 我每天上两个网站, google plus和forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<jiero> tenzu: 好吧。最近我给神带来的负面印象相当多，我需要理由让他恼怒。
<roylez_> tenzu: news.ycombinator jandan smzdm acfun 360buy 差不多了
<tenzu> jiero: 神也许没大脑的,记不住...
<Hoxily> !time
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 03 日 星期六 21:11:14
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tenzu> roylez_: twitter上没出现的新闻我都没看过,我是不是太闭塞了
<jiero> roylez你还好啦。。。我经常挂 freegamer，lgdb，libregraphicworld之类和现实脱节的网站
<roylez_> jiero: 说明你还年轻
<jiero> roylez_ 你也不大吧。。。
<xixi> roylez 你能看我我发到表情吗;-)
<jiero> roylez_  你到了30岁没？
<tusooa> echo *
<xixi> jiero 你好，你能看见我发到表情吗;-)
<chenshaoju>  xixi 不能，客户端不支持你的表情。
<jiero> xixi:  需要空格 :)
<roylez_> xixi: ;-)
<roylez_> jiero: y
<jiero>  ;-)
<xixi> jiero: 是的，我能看见你发到表情
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) xixi
<jiero> roylez 好吧。
<xixi> jiero: 你用到客户端是什么?
<jiero> xixi: chatzilla
<chenshaoju> Oops,XChat不支持表情。
<xixi> 哪个客户端比较好用阿
<lizhenyuan> 什么客户端？
<xixi> 我现在用到是系统上自带的，感觉还不错了
<xixi> IRC
<eagleqing> 今天开Gmail不是一般的慢啊
<lizhenyuan> 我用的是PIDGIN
<xixi> lizhenyuan:   PIDGIN好用吗，支持表情吗？
<lizhenyuan> 改了hosts之后我上gmail嗖嗖的
<eagleqing> xixi: 支持 我看到你们2互相发的表情
<lizhenyuan> :-*
<lizhenyuan> 可以表情的啊
<xixi> 我去下载一个
<lizhenyuan> :-D
<tenzu> 主席卖萌
<jiero> 萌生睡衣
<roylez_> jiero: 11点半了呢，睡吧
<lizhenyuan> 有没有JAVA大神啊，求带啊
<jiero> roylez不要。。。我要通宵。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ....
<roylez_> jiero: 我码字到11点睡觉
<jiero> roylez好吧，你去吧。
<tusooa> roylez_: .21:21:47
<xixi> jiero 你通宵做什么阿
<eagleqing> time
<eagleqing> 时间
<eagleqing> 阿  今天怎么没机器人了啊？
<eagleqing> 1
<jiero> xixi: 首先，我喜欢用长时间，不被打扰。
<eagleqing> 平时不是经常有人挂机器人上来吗？
<jiero> xixi: 然后我能做的事情太多了。。。
<roylez_> eagleqing: 被踢了
<tusooa> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_CXFzU 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 03 日 星期六 21:25:02
<eagleqing> 哈哈  还是有的哈  其实 有一个就够用了
<eagleqing> 不要都拿到这里来实验就是了
<xixi> 麻烦问下谁懂CLI
<xiangfu> CLI? Common Language Infrastructure? Command-line interface ? Centre for Learning Innovation ? Computer Lab International?
<xixi> 对
<xiangfu> Call Level Interface?
<xixi> 命令界面
<xiangfu> CLI (x86 instruction)?
<xixi> 怎么使用呢
<xiangfu> xixi, 问题也太泛泛了。你想干什么？
<xixi> xiangfu: 想学习，
<xixi> xiangfu: 无疑中在论坛里看见这个了，不懂所以问下
<xiangfu> xixi, just use it. 有问题到这里问。
<tenzu> 找shell教程
 * jiero 发现自己败了。。。洗澡之后还有满满的头皮屑。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 去屑,用清扬
<xixi> xiangfu: 你说到是聊天室吗
<xiangfu> xixi,  你用LINUX多长时间了？
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<xixi> xiangfu: 前天
<tenzu> jiero: 似乎是小S做的广告
<xiangfu> xixi, cool. :D
<jiero> tenzu: 对小S没印象
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 小白grub4dos求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344026 我现在只安装了win7，在网上看到系统的启动顺序大致是BIOS-->MBR-->DPT-->pbr--> Bootmgr-->bcd-->Winload.exe-->内核加载 -->整个windows7系统。 现在想安装grub4dos并想将其写入硬盘MBR，那这个启动顺序会变成什么？ 还有就是grldr、menu.lst和grldr.mbr必须放在活动的主分区吗 ...
<xiangfu> xixi,坚持，五年之后你就全明白了。
<jiero> xixi: 别听他的，如果不去学，10年也不明白。
<jiero> xixi: 我4年用过来也没会bash
<jiero> 哈哈
<xixi> xiangfu: 上学到时候学的网络专业，接触过liunx系统，计算机还有点基础的，需要5年？我的神
<xiangfu> 我用了有 ~8 年了。
<Pwnna> ...
<xixi> xiangfu: 膜拜下
<Pwnna> 不会吧。。
<Pwnna> 我用了3个月bash基本会了。。
<xiangfu> RED HAT 9.0 开始
<Pwnna> 当然了。高级bash还不会
<xiangfu> 写了一点： http://fidelio.qi-hardware.com/~xiangfu/bin/
<xixi> 我觉得自学要走很多弯路，向他人学习应该是最捷径到
<duan_huiqiang> ubuntu11.04，机子卡死了，除了终端能用，鼠标点任何图标都没有反映了
<xiangfu> same example: https://github.com/milkymist/scripts/tree/master/scripts
<xiangfu> https://github.com/milkymist/autotest-m1/blob/master/src/append_crc_len.sh
<xiangfu> Pwnna, ^ 上面那些算基础还是高级？我没怎么专门学过，就是用到查手册
<Pwnna> 这个还好吧。
<Pwnna> 我做点基本的bash script
<xiangfu> 嗯。我也是
<Pwnna> 其实bash高级到一定程度就应该用编程来实现了。
<Pwnna> 至少我是这么认为的
<xixi> 完全听不懂
<xixi> bash是用来干什么到
<xiangfu> 我没怎么用过的就是：“Parameter Expansion”
<Pwnna> xixi: ....
<Pwnna> xixi: 就是windows下的.bat
<Pwnna> 其实不能这么说。
<Pwnna> bash就是linux下的terminal interface
<xiangfu> xixi, run 'whatis bash' in your CLI
<Pwnna> bash 就是unix 下的shell
<xixi> 谢谢，我在百度里搜了下，看了下bash的由来，但是理解不了
<Pwnna> xixi: 。。。 在google下搜。
<Pwnna> 或者
<xixi> xiangfu: 我还需要问下，CLI需要下载安装吗
<adam8157> xixi: 音和"born again shell"相近, 笑点就在这里
<Pwnna> xixi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Unix_shell)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bash (Unix shell) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * Pwnna bashes adam8157 
<xiangfu> xixi, Alt + F2, type:  gnome-terminal
<xixi> thanks
<xiangfu> xixi, by default, Ubuntu use dash
<xiangfu> not bash
<Pwnna> mash..
<Pwnna> mash potato!
<Pwnna> mash potato这个东西实在是太恶心了。
<Pwnna> adam8157: 讲笑点后就不好笑了
<xixi> .....
<eagleqing> 求好点的音乐播放器
<xixi> 我也求
<eagleqing> 感觉现在用的都不是很爽
<xixi> 最好有在线播放的
<eagleqing> xixi: 在线的也求 你````
<tusooa> .
<xixi> 呵呵，我不太懂，举个例子，就像音乐盒子那样
<xiangfu> http://mp3.baidu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度MP3――全球最大中文音乐搜索平台
<xixi> 恩，恩
<xiangfu> http://www.google.cn/music/homepage?hl=zh-CN&tab=wU
<^k^> ⇪ title: 谷歌音乐搜索
<xixi> xiangfu: 我还到麻烦你下，IRC怎么注册阿，我用google也没找到
<xiangfu> xixi,  /msg nickserv register your_password your_email_address
<jervis> 有了解Bon Jovi摇滚的朋友吗？
<foooo> xiangfu: /msg nickserv help register 看看帮助信息。
<xiangfu> jervis, you give love a bad name :)
<xiangfu> jervis, it's my life
<xiangfu> xixi, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode: frequently-asked questions
<jervis> what?
<xixi> 谢谢  xiangfu
<xiangfu> jervis, Bon Jovi, it's my life, you give love a bad name.
<jervis> :-)，我以为你说我抢了你的 名字
<xiangfu> jervis, 听听 《哈狗帮》吧。
<eagleqing> xiangfu: 比如我想要进##c频道 他说我没注册 咋办？
<xiangfu> jervis, 我很喜欢。
<xiangfu> eagleqing, 不知道。
<eagleqing> xiangfu: Cannot join ##c: Registration is required.
<jervis> Bon Jovi於哈狗帮有什么联系？
<xiangfu> eagleqing, 那你就先注册 一下了
<eagleqing> 提示的是这个  难道老外搞歧视？
<xiangfu> jervis, 没有。只是推荐
<jervis> :-)，哦，找到Bon Jovi的10几张CD，准备下
<eagleqing> xiangfu: 是/register username passwd?
<xiangfu> eagleqing, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jervis> 哈狗帮，歌词很乱的说
<xiangfu> eagleqing,  /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<eagleqing> xiangfu: OK  谢谢
<xiangfu> jervis, “我是差不多先生，我的差不多是天生 “ ：）
<xiangfu> jervis, "我是差不多先生 我的差不多是天生 代表我很天真 也代表我是个贱人"
<eagleqing> eagleqing is already registered.
<eagleqing> 需要还username?
<xiangfu> "http://m.box.baidu.com/BPd"
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度音乐分享
<jervis> o,是歌名啊，^_^，来自专辑《Slippery When Wet》
<xiangfu> eagleqing, 你这个已经有人注册了。你先换一下。
<xiangfu> jervis, 你听bon jovi 多久了？
<xiangfu> eagleqing, 比如换一个  ea9leq1ng :D
<eagleqing> xiangfu: 好 谢谢
<jervis> 额，刚刚看到，^_^
<jervis> You Give Love A Bad Name 谢谢推荐
<xiangfu> jervis, 你应该试试 Nirana, Limp Bizkit, slipknot, Metallica 这些 ：）
<xiangfu> jervis, 搞一个好一点的喇叭，试试这个歌：Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
<xiangfu> jervis,  好一点的耳机也行 ：）
<jervis> :-)，就双声道，随便玩玩的，之前买过一个AKG的耳机算奢侈了
<eagleqingluo> xiangfu:  OK  我现在能进了  谢谢了哈
<xiangfu> jervis, 不错，我就60块的耳机  :(
<xiangfu> 60块的 森海塞尔 :(
<jervis> 我是淘宝上买的K430，当时200不到，被吭了，一直有杂音
<jervis> 哦，过200了，shit
<jervis> 第一次寄来的时候一侧还没有声音的，后来寄来的有杂音，汗啊
<xixi> nickserv 这个是什么意思
<xiangfu> xixi nick server
<xixi> xiangfu: 你刚才发的注册命令在哪里输入？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求解　xubuntu下 firefox或chrome 上最后一点缺憾 解决方案.(中文很好,就是数字和英文是模糊的) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344032 唯一的遗憾是:字体设置的是:宋体.但Chrome或Firefox 下 英文与数字,还是模糊的!! 感觉在用Chrome时,中文字体显示与Windows下的几乎没有区别,我感觉很痛快!就那个英文和数 ...
<xiangfu> 就在你打字的地方输入
<xixi> Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<xixi> 命令错误？
<xiangfu> 把你输入的命令 贴出来
<xixi> msg nickserv xixi 229923 grxixi@gmail.com
<xiangfu> xixi, it's [/msg nickserv register <password> <email> ]  no needs write down the username XIXI
<xiangfu> xixi, it should be [/msg nickserv register 229923 grxixi@gmail.com]
<xixi> 明白了
<xixi> xixi is already registered.要我改名把
<moriramar> xixi: 你銀行卡密碼229923？
<xixi> NONO
<xiangfu> :-)
<xixi> 不用要的通用密码
<xixi> 我去换个名字
<grxixi> xiangfu: 麻烦问下   grxixi has now been verified.
<grxixi> Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<grxixi> 最后一句话是什么意思阿
<tfdetang> grxixi: 感谢你的电子邮箱验证，你进一步保证了你的注册不会过期
<xiangfu> <tfdetang> grxixi: 感谢你的电子邮箱验证，你进一步保证了你的注册不会过期
<grxixi> 谢谢
<Gnoy> 给个StarDic下载词典的网站，谢谢
<tfdetang> Gnoy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=322292
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [资料共享］星际译王 本地词典66部 （墙内地址，下载有保证） ^_^
<Gnoy> 谢谢了～
<xiangfu> stardict is dead :(
<xiangfu> "The original StarDict project has recently been removed from SourceForge due to copyright infringement reports. Most of the files were lost with the demise of the project. The project has re-emerged here since then, though the legal issues may never have been resolved."
<xiangfu> 我们应该再写一个
<CyrusYzGTt> stardict貌似源碼去 googlecode了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，還有不是有 goldict麼
<Gnoy> tfdetang: 真不错，谢谢
<tfdetang> en,其实我也用goldict比较多
<Gnoy>  goldict怎么样，你用过吗。
<Gnoy> 那我要下来试试了
<alpha080_back> 谁在用xp?
<jervis> goldendict is perfect
<alpha080_back> 给我传个reg文件，HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MIME
<alpha080_back> nnd，死ie出问题了
<grxixi> alpha080_back: 你用XP系统聊天？
<alpha080_back> 是啊
<alpha080_back> 暂时切换过去
<jervis> 用dsl的做辞典，版式非常棒，现在不用lingoes了
<alpha080_back> png显示不了了，没法点击网银
<Gnoy> goldendict 确实很棒啊。界面也好看。
<Gnoy> 而且还可以直接查wiki,很强大。
<alpha080_back> 上chatzilla救急下，
<alpha080_back> 谁有的话给我导出一个，
<alpha080_back> 装了个quicktime就变成这样了，tnnnnnnnd
<jervis> 推荐几个辞典 Longman_Pronunciation_Dictionary ，Oxford_Advanced_Learners_Dictionary_8，MWCollegiate11/，LDOCE5/
<jervis> 可以朗读例句，带英、美发音
<tfdetang> 我想下个德语 英语互相转化的，找不到
<Gnoy> 那太好了。再谢～～
<alpha080_back> 太久没用，注册表备份在哪里都忘了= =
<jervis> 用了之后你肯定会抱着不放了
<eagleqingluo> xiangfu: 我有一个能用的 需要吗？ stardict的库  只有en2zh 和zh2en两个 版本未知 来源未知 不过应付日常够了
<eagleqingluo> jervis: 在论坛上去开个帖子吧 呵呵 我会顶你的哦
<xiangfu> eagleqingluo, 不需要，我就用 sdcv 和 goldendict :)
<Gnoy> xiangfu: 谢谢，我觉得goldendict更好
<jervis> 论坛已经有了
<jervis> 我就是按论坛里介绍的來的
<eagleqingluo> 没用过goldendict 下次试试  感觉用的太少了 估计还没深入linux内部
<link307> //clear
<naked89tt> 热死了
<jiero> 我发现了 wordnet 3.1 没有离线版本 :S
<cnnalanfeng> 我用opera没搞定IRC的设置
<jervis> 有用el-get安装emacs插件的朋友吗？我有个问题请教下，谢谢。
<namoamitabuddha> 现在debian哪个源比较好
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 用高校的源吧，挺不错的
<namoamitabuddha> mao: ustc前两天坏了, 不知道好了没
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 北交，东北大学，中科大都不错啊
<widon> 有什么好用svn图形客户端啊！
<Pwnna> inkscape
<widon> a! svn啊！有像windows下的哪种吗？
<Pwnna> inkscape..
<mao> ustc是什么学校
<mao> namoamitabuddha: ustc是？
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 中科大
<thorne> = =
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 对了，你可以试试台湾同胞做的源。以前我下deb包都是用台湾的ftp，稳定还速度快，应该也是ipv6
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 用中国的官方源不就行了
<link307> 有没有ipv6源
<link307> 学校里用ipv4要收费  ipv6免费啊
<mao> link307: 大部分高校的源不都是ipv6吗
<link307> mao: 哦  可是好像更新都好慢啊
<link307> mao: 比较老
<mao> link307: 这个...重在稳定嘛，如果想常识新的软件包可以直接到debian的ftp上下载嘛
<link307> mao: 而且好像安全更新只有在ipv4的源才行吧
<mao> link307: 这个不清除...安全更新是那个important update吗
<link307> mao: 我也不是很清楚
<mao> 我用我们学校的源更新的时候一般会有importand update和recommand update,不知道有什么区别
<link307> mao
<link307> mao: 嗯
<locodir-user> hello
<^k^> locodir-user, 好  ㍯ 
<locodir-user> my unity -panel -service crushed, just the alt+tab could work, and the window system title bar could work, too.
<locodir-user> okay, 可以打字了，我用的vimim,云输入法，准确率超级高，就是只能在vim中使用，然后需要复制出来。大家的unity都可以用吗？现在
<Pwnna> unity..
<Pwnna> 什么垃圾
<Aerowolf> Good night,everyone!
<tfdetang> 我觉得unity比gnome shell 强
<locodir-user> 什么什么垃圾
<Pwnna> gnome2!
<tfdetang> 110.10的unity应该是gtk3了
<locodir-user> 现在我的console终端配置得非常舒服了，完美支持中文的显示和输入，字体也设置成truetype,vim简单配置过后已经很好用了，elinks上网，mocp听歌，搞得我这几天不装x都非常习惯了。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> locodir-user: winblows? O.O
<locodir-user> I use ubuntu 11.10 now
<locodir-user> it is quite unstable.
<tfdetang> locodir-user: I hardly think so.
<tfdetang> locodir-user: Since update to the new version today, I think it's a quite nice experience to use unity
<locodir-user> I don't have unity panel now... maybe after some new installation and a reboot, I could have the full beautiful unity shell.
<tfdetang> sure, many bug have been fixed
<locodir-user> ps: I just install unity tonight, they should be the most recent version, but there are some unity2d-relative package I didn't install
<tfdetang> I use gtk3 based unity. Have no idea with unity2d. But still lack of PPA support
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 中国主服务器就是ustc
<derek_djx> hi,大家好！
 * mayli sleep
<neolkb> 没人了?
<neolkb> 汗....
<Pwnna> .
<tfdetang> 有，都在潜水
<Pwnna> 我在喝水。
<neolkb> ...看来都很忙..
<Pwnna> 正在写程序中
<Aerowolf> º¹£¬Ç±µÃÌ«É¸Õ¸Õ¸¡³ö
<^k^> Aerowolf:say 汗，潜得太深，刚刚浮出 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<neolkb> Pwnna, 写啥玩意呢
<Pwnna> neolkb: robocode.
<neolkb> 今天做第一个PHP项目 , 叫写文档 头都想爆了
<neolkb> 哦哦..不懂
<neolkb> 我还是继续写文档吧..在这更没劲
<tfdetang> 现在也没人搞情感专场了，都潜水去了
<flh> ok
<grxixi> 今天下来PPS不错阿
<grxixi> 还有谁没睡觉俄
<Seateng> 很多吧
<grxixi> Seateng: 你用到哪个版本的UB
<Seateng> 10.04
<grxixi> 我也是，10.10是个什么版本
<whsailing> 刚喝酒回来
<grxixi> 小日子很不错阿
<grxixi> 天天有酒 呵呵
<Seateng> 新版本在我的老机器上跑起来有点问题。
<whsailing> 今晚同学生日
<whsailing> 有用11.10的吗
<Seateng> 用了
<whsailing> 今天升级了之后很悲剧
<whsailing> 一直崩溃
<tfdetang> 没有吧，我怎么用的蛮好的
<Seateng> 新版本我那破机器跑起来比较悲剧。
<tfdetang> 就是好多ppa不能跟新了，郁闷
<grxixi> 好像新版本对新硬件支持到好把
<whsailing> 不过今晚让电脑开着，出去和同学过生日，现在回来没有了出错提示了，不知什么情况
<Seateng> 平常用的比较多的还是Debian
<Seateng> 现在也不追新了，只求稳
<basncy> 早上好
<tfdetang> 晚上好像又update了
<whsailing> 好，再update一下
<whsailing> 原来夜猫子还很多吗
<grxixi> 桌面上图标大小在哪设置阿
<whsailing> 右键
<grxixi> 找到来
<neolkb> ubuntu我还是觉得10.04的版本好用,
<neolkb> 好像现在是10.04.3了吧
<grxixi> neolkb:  是到
<gebjgd> knownbad, 捅你
 * knownbad 高潮
<knownbad> mint不就是debian rolling release吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对。就是debian testing
<gebjgd> knownbad, 错了。mint有2个版本
<gebjgd> knownbad, linux mint debian 是 debian testing. 普通的mint是ubuntu
<knownbad> 没试，arch还是好用点。
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian不错
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比arch配置方便
<gebjgd> grxixi, 不能设置
<knownbad> 是吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩
<knownbad> 你为何换呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为arch老有破包
<knownbad> compile好用吗？
<knownbad> 是常有broken packages。
<knownbad> 但rolling release都有类似的问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian testing还没遇到
<knownbad> 你上那个dist?
<knownbad> 好似opensuse tumbleweed也是rolling release.
<littlemav> hi to all
<knownbad> all say hi
<basncy> hi
<^k^> basncy, 好  ㍚ 
<basncy> good
<knownbad> gebjgd: where to?
<knownbad> 咦archhurd已可用了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 放假不去玩? 我本来今天去加拿大. 不过朋友有点事情, 临时推迟了
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian testing
<knownbad> 加拿大好地方，但夏天好似不怎么样。
<knownbad> 春秋都好。
<knownbad> touchpad呢？
<knownbad> 快说！
<fivesheep> knownbad: 还不错
<fivesheep> knownbad: 能看flash
<knownbad> 嗯。
<fivesheep> knownbad: hp对开发者也还算友好
<fivesheep> 第三方的东西 很容易安装
<fivesheep> 就是软件太少
<knownbad> 但已不再了。
<fivesheep> 难说
<fivesheep> hp很有可能杀个回马枪
<fivesheep> 毕竟用这么多钱 买来了一定的用户基础
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一个事实就是 hp touchpad是市场占有率第二的tablet了.
<fivesheep> 基本上除了ipad, 其它都没怎么卖过
<knownbad> 哈哈，只硬体了。
<fivesheep> hp大降价.. 突然被市场全吸收了
<knownbad> 妈的搞坏市场。
<fivesheep> 那是因为你没买到
<fivesheep> 哈哈
<Pwnna> HP TouchPad是否能够成为iPad以外卖的最多的单个型号的tablet
<Pwnna> 我也没买到。。
<Pwnna> 疯掉
<Pwnna> 9点钟起来，网上查货。。没有
<Pwnna> best buy ,futureshop全盘sold out
<knownbad> 同事被两家cancel.
<Pwnna> ...
<knownbad> 不再寻找了。
<fivesheep> 我当时有机会多买的..
<fivesheep> 我大概2,3点的时候买的 晚上
<fivesheep> slickdeals盯了很久, 然后看到有人回帖报告officedepot有
<fivesheep> 第一时间注册下单
<fivesheep> 犹豫了一下是否要买两个
<fivesheep> 最后只买了一个
<fivesheep> 然后又反悔想再下单
<fivesheep> 没了
<knownbad> 嗯，我买了b&n但被cancelled了。
<fivesheep> 投诉他
<Pwnna> haha
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 买一个给我寄一个
<knownbad> 我问b&n给我个nook color。
<knownbad> 他们不理我
<fivesheep> 哈哈
<knownbad> amazon的android已快出啦。
<Pwnna> 的"android"
<Pwnna> amdroid.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小米牛逼
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 国家的荣耀. 中国的希望
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 没错
<knownbad> 应该是amazdroid.
<fivesheep> 价钱是很低的
<fivesheep> 不知道质量如何
<knownbad> 什么小米牛逼？
<tfdetang> 是啊，我也很感兴趣
<tfdetang> 多少钱的啊
<fivesheep> 国产手机
<fivesheep> 1999?
<knownbad> 大概$256?
<gebjgd> 恩那
<gebjgd> 2000人民币
<gebjgd> 超值
<tfdetang> 我了解了下，配置很好啊
<Pwnna> 怎么感觉那个价造不出来手机。。
<Pwnna> 有GPS吗？
<gebjgd> 市民送工商局“不作为锦旗” 所长：应该做的
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 2个
<Pwnna> 2个GPS
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 美制 苏制
<Pwnna> 有必要吗？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 2个cpu有必要么？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 1G内存有必要吗？
<Pwnna> 我觉得没什么必要。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不就是手机么。能打电话就行了
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 错了
<Pwnna> 应该说： 不就是手机么。能发短信和上网就行了
<Pwnna> 谁打电话啊。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我打
<fivesheep> 能上网, 那也要看上什么网..
<Pwnna> 我在上4个月只接过父母的电话。
<tfdetang> 我不发信息的
<tfdetang> 有事情打电话
<tfdetang> 聊天qq
<Pwnna> qq..
<gebjgd> 我也不发信息。我就直接电话和im
<Pwnna> >.>
<gebjgd> 我也qq
<Pwnna> msn/gtalk/facebook.
<gebjgd> 天天qq。随时qq
<tfdetang> 也有msn,facebook。不过还是国内朋友多，大家都QQ
<tfdetang> im最重要的还是客户群体啊，用QQ不可耻
<Pwnna> 现在主要还是靠msn和facebook
<Pwnna> gtalk用的人少。。至少我的朋友里。
<Pwnna> MIUI.. 这个东西就是打算吧android变成ios.
<Pwnna> 没必要。
<Pwnna> xiaomi有google package吗？
<Pwnna> 还是没有？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, ？什么是google package?
<Pwnna> gmail, android market, youtube. 等。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 小米是手机
<Pwnna> 那些是闭源的
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你可以随便上系统。开放平台
<Pwnna> 我知道
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你可以上andorid
<Pwnna> android上不一定带google package
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 直接市场拉就行了
<Pwnna> 市场不一定有。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 随机是android和miui都有
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 2000元买来挂qq。上上网值的了
<fivesheep> 魅族还没完蛋?
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 其实可以考虑买过来开发
<Pwnna> 是wcdma吗？
<gebjgd> 不知道
<Pwnna> cdma/gsm的话可以用我的carrier
<Pwnna> 如果不行的话拿过来可以开发。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 当智能手机用也值的阿
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 我已经有一个了
<Pwnna> 2000RMB
<Pwnna> 不知道touchscreen如何。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我也有了，准备买个给老婆用
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 我看看吧
<Pwnna> 什么时候出来啊？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 德国似乎没什么生产手机的本土牌子?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, medion
<gebjgd> fivesheep, siemens
<fivesheep>  西门子不是早就不生产手机了么
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 但是以前生产过
<gebjgd> fivesheep, medion被联想买了
<Pwnna> haha
<Pwnna> 那个小米的新闻发布会的主持人非常的紧张
<Pwnna> 明显的是在那里背。。好不自然啊。。
<^k^>  06:10
<Pwnna> 小米好大
<Pwnna> 好厚
<Pwnna> 屏幕看起来想是塑料的
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-04
<tusooa>  > Time.now
<^k^> tusooa, 2011-09-04 08:14:36 +0800
<archl_healer> tusooa: 早上好。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 来玩 Kernel Panic。
<tusooa> 其实这时候^k^应该是会说话的。
<tusooa> archl_healer: kp有问题的额。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 什么问题？
<tusooa> archl_healer: 提示啥脚本错误的。
<archl_healer> tusooa:  新版本？
<archl_healer> tusooa: 我没碰见啊。。。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 你的不会是ATI显卡吧
<tusooa> archl_healer: 不是的啊，nvidia的。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 我在Intel GMA3000和更老的版本，以及Nvidia 8600 9400上都玩过。
<archl_healer> 4.2版本的。
<tusooa> er.
<archl_healer> tusooa: http://springfiles.com/spring/games/kernel-panic-zip
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic zip | SpringFiles
<tusooa> 吾原来是用的aur里的。估计是新版的
<tusooa> .
<archl_healer> tusooa: 你不是gentoo党么。。。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 这个不带引擎的，引擎另装
<tusooa> archl_healer: . 原来用的arch的。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 我是懒懒的，都不用安装困难的。
<tusooa> .
<archl_healer> tusooa: 好吧，游戏除外。
<archl_healer> tusooa: 装spring，上 kernel panic
<wzlxx> xfce4的回收站咋用的？arch默认没有……
<archl_healer> !rppk tusooa
<archl_healer> wzlxx: 那就没有。
<archl_healer> wzlxx: 不删就好了。
<lizhenyuan1990> hi
<^k^> lizhenyuan1990, 好  ㍠ 
<archl_healer> ha
<archl_healer> Nokia N9 标价 $699，N900标价 $499
<wzlxx> archl_healer: 为嘛没有啊？
<wzlxx> archl_healer: 需要哪个插件？
<archl_healer> wzlxx: 我不知道。
<wzlxx> archl_healer: OK
<wzlxx> archl_healer: 有个让别人用的时候还是很方便的，要不东西很乱
<archl_healer> wzlxx: 哦。好吧。我放进回收站里的东西从没碰过。。。然后现在菜单里就只有删除了。。。
<wzlxx> archl_healer: 呵呵，我意思是别人删掉的我还得去相应的文件夹里去删除，不如清空回收站方便
<archl_healer> wzlxx: 不懂。别人删掉的？
<whsailing> N9啊，好贵啊
<whsailing> 去淘个Ｎ９00来玩还差不多
<Oibot> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oibot> Jrrp
 * Oicebot Oibot今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 73.95% (Lv15)
<archl_healer> 等N9出了，你或许 700元人民币就能搞到 N900
<archl_healer> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 archl_healer 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<Oibot> !rppk
<Oicebot> Oibot掷出了 13，砸倒了a 16g，获得了 81 点经验值！
<whsailing> 还是喜欢滑盖的
<archl_healer> 我想要背后有键盘的。
<archl_healer> whsailing: 有这样的吗
<whsailing> 联想乐phone，不是说可以外加键盘的吗
 * Oicebot 对whsailing说：可能是。
<Oibot> whsailing: 外加什么键盘？
<whsailing> 自己上网看一下咯
<archl_healer> whsailing: 大多数智能机都能外加键盘。
<archl_healer> whsailing: 是不？
<whsailing> 那是ＯＴＧ功能
<whsailing> 不过联想有自己的外置键盘好像
 * Oibot 听说ipad能加上标准键盘变成Macbook，不知手机能不？
<whsailing> 呵呵，反正我现在用的是Ｎ２３３２c，能打电话就足够了
<Oibot> .oicebot kiss ^k^
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ^k^ ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<whsailing> 你们在这都用什么聊天工具的，xchar吗
<a007> !rppk
<Oicebot> a007掷出了 9，砸倒了a 16g，获得了 72 点经验值！
<archl_healer> whsailing: 大概有7种常见的IRC客户端吧。
<a007> !rppk archl_healer
<lubotu2> a007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> a007掷出了 2，砸倒了a rchl，获得了 69 点经验值！
<whsailing> 喔
<archl_gaming> !rppk a007
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 9，差一点就打中了a 007，a 007开始反击！
<Oicebot> a 007掷出了 18，用仙人球砸了archl，archl 损失了 69 点经验值！
<archl_gaming> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.3% (Lv9)
<a007> Jrrp
 * Oicebot a007今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 96.89% (Lv20)
<tusooa> .
<a007> !rppk archl_healer
<archl_gaming> .oicebot hug a007
<lubotu2> a007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 a007 ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<archl_gaming> .oicebot kiss a007
 * Oicebot 飞扑 a007 ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<archl_gaming> .oicebot dance a007
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 a007 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<archl_gaming> .oicebot shot a007
<a007> .oicebot off
<a007> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<a007> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> a007掷出了 13，用仙人球砸了t usooa，获得了 130 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> rppk tusooa
<grxixi> 谁有漂亮的conky配置阿
<a007> !rppk arch1
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 9，摔倒在了t usooa面前，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 1，从CyrusYzGTt的身边飞了过去
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 11，用仙人球砸了O icebot，获得了 48 点经验值！
<a007> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> a007掷出了 3，正中C yrusYzGTt的脑门，获得了 78 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk a007
<a007> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk a007
<a007> 挂了？
<a007> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> a007掷出了1，差一点就打中了C yrusYzGTt，C yrusYzGTt开始反击！
<Oicebot> C yrusYzGTt掷出了 20，骰子碾过了a007，a007 损失了 82 点经验值！（分给 C yrusYzGTt 41点）
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 乖
<ineed> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 8，砸在C yrusYzGTt隔壁那观众的头上，C yrusYzGTt开始反击！
<Oicebot> C yrusYzGTt掷出了 4，击败了ineed，ineed 损失了 24 点经验值！
<h9> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 乖
<Oicebot> h9掷出了 16，狠狠抽打了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 97 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ no乖
<h9> Oicebot: good job
<h9> Jrrp
<Oicebot> h9小姐,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot h9今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 82.53% (Lv17)
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk h9
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了1，差一点就打中了h 9，h 9开始反击！
<Oicebot> h 9掷出了 2，从CyrusYzGTt的身边飞了过去
<h9> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> h9掷出了20，狠狠抽打了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 96 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> > Package google-chrome-stable.x86_64 0:13.0.782.218-98754 will be 升级
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> Package google-chrome-stable.x86_64 0:13.0.782.220-99552 will be an update
<h9> Oicebot: good
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶，google earth不是原生64bit程式
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk h9
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 9，砸在h 9隔壁那观众的头上，h 9开始反击！
<Oicebot> h 9掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了CyrusYzGTt，CyrusYzGTt 损失了 94 点经验值！
<h9> Oicebot: good
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 太鬱悶了，，你是不是我的小弟。。
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：不是吧。
<h9> Oicebot: 你是不是我的小弟？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：对的。
<h9> Oicebot: good
<h9> CyrusYzGTt是不是女的？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：应该是的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 混帳，男女都分不清。。
<h9> CyrusYzGTt是不是很漂亮？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：啊？这不知道。
<h9> CyrusYzGTt的腿是不是很长？
<naked89tt> libreoffice  表格  输入文字后  怎么表格不会自动变宽
 * Oicebot 对h9说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> h9§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk h9
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 5，砸在h 9隔壁那观众的头上，h 9开始反击！
<Oicebot> h 9掷出了 5，端起AK就把CyrusYzGTt突突突了，CyrusYzGTt 损失了 101 点经验值！
<h9> Oicebot: 你是不是喜欢大长腿？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：不是吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ bad job, bad exploit
<h9> 你是不是喜欢 CyrusYzGTt？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：不是吧。
<h9> CyrusYzGTt是不是喜欢你？
 * Oicebot 对h9说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<h9> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> h9掷出了 15，击败了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 100 点经验值！
<h9> Oicebot: good
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk h9
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 18，正中h 9的脑门，获得了 85 点经验值！（从h 9处吸取 42 点）
<h9> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> h9掷出了 17，砸在C yrusYzGTt的头上，获得了 89 点经验值！
<h9> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<h9>  > Time.now
<^k^> h9, 2011-09-04 09:49:13 +0800
<zoufeng> 现在终于可以和大家用中文聊天了
<zoufeng> 有人没?
<whsailing> 有
<archl_gaming> 来玩游戏。
<whsailing> 怎么玩
<zoufeng> 怎么玩？
<tusooa> http://python.org/ftp/python/2.7.2/Python-2.7.2.tar.xz
<tusooa> ● sudo env PATH="$HOME/Install/stow/python:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin" ~/Install/stow/python/bin/python /usr/bin/ebuild /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.11.0.ebuild merge
<tusooa> nnd
<archl_gaming> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<archl_gaming> 玩真的游戏，频道之外的。
<h9> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"h9发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<h9> archl_gaming: 什么游戏？
<archl_gaming> h9： 看wiki
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<archl_gaming> !4x
<archl_gaming> !4w
<Oicebot> archl_gaming 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<archl_gaming> ...
<zoufeng> 告诉我们如何加入，我刚开始用xCHAT.
<whsailing>  !4w
<Oicebot> whsailing 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<whsailing> how to play
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<whsailing> 都没安装好像
<h9> !4w start
<Oicebot> h9 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<archl_gaming> 上吊
<Oicebot> h9已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> archl_gaming已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> whsailing已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 周三9点，CyrusYzGTt在火飞奔。”[ID 1440 ]
<Oicebot> h9,archl_gaming,whsailing 的游戏结束了。
<archl_gaming> 。。。
 * archl_gaming 发现自己真差劲
<whsailing> 得好好看看怎么玩
<tusooa> ● sudo env PATH="$HOME/Install/stow/python:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin" ~/Install/stow/python/bin/python /usr/bin/emerge -av python:2.7
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 11,461 kB
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344071 在补两张图。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 南浦月 — 2011-09-04 10:10
<archl_gaming> tusooa:
<wjie> :-S
<archl_gaming> wjie: 来玩 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> archl_gaming: 刚才一直在解决python的问题
<archl_gaming> tusooa: 可怜的。
 * archl_gaming 抱抱 tusooa
<tusooa> archl_gaming: python所有的都132了
<whsailing> 不好玩，装了那个sring后系统就崩溃了
<archl_gaming> whsailing: 。。。
<whsailing> 估计是不兼容吧，现在用的是11.10
<widon> 无法保存 /home/widon/Desktop/加拿大9岁小萝莉Noelle深情演唱Katy Perry励志.mp4，因为无法读取源文件。
<widon> 这几天下载老是断线，上youku也断，这是怎么回事啊
<archl_gaming> whsailing: 那就不用ppa了，直接从源里装。。
<whsailing> 直接从软件管理中心装的
<archl_gaming> whsailing: 好吧。。。
<tusooa> ls
<zoufeng> 大家现在对11.10的评价怎么样？
<Laputa> 寂寞求妹纸。。。
<Laputa> jjrp
<wjie> 大家好啊
<Oicebot> 你好呀, wjie小朋友
<wjie> 你是什么 啊
<chenshaoju>  wjie 他是机器人
<wjie> 哦
<wjie> 明白了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • virtualbox安装ubuntu11.10失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344076 ubuntu-11.10-beta1-dvd-i386.iso在选择个版本语言进入安装界面的时候，真实系统就死机了。是怎么回事啊？？？？、 统计信息: 发表于 由 yihui1988 — 2011-09-04 11:15
<wjie> :-) 你不是配置党啊
<mofaph> Oicebot: hello?
<wjie> hello
<^k^> wjie, 好  ㍣ 
<whiz_> this a test??
<wjie> >Time
<wjie> >Time,now
<mofaph> Oicebot: Are you a bot?
<mofaph> Oicebot: 怎么不理我？
<phoenixlzx> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<phoenixlzx> !rppk mofaph
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了20，砸倒了m ofaph，获得了 31 点经验值！（从m ofaph处吸取 15 点）
<phoenixlzx> !jrrp
 * Oicebot phoenixlzx今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 13.55% (Lv3)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，phoenixlzx欧吉桑。
<tusooa> !rppk archl_gaming
<lubotu2> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 12，击败了a rchl，获得了 82 点经验值！
<phoenixlzx> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 17，端起AK就把O icebot突突突了，获得了 112 点经验值！
<archl_gaming> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.3% (Lv9)
<archl_gaming> !nick archl_healer
<lubotu2> archl_gaming: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<archl_gaming> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.3% (Lv9)
<archl_gaming> lol
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 18，正中O icebot的脑门，获得了 36 点经验值！
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 4w去#Oicebot..
<phoenixlzx> ...
<phoenixlzx> 不玩这个
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: http://archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=143
<tusooa> .
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> tusooa 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 我也在找...难道要我装插件？？
<chenshaoju> jrrp
 * Oicebot chenshaoju今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 6.65% (Lv2)
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: er,默认的，连楼数都没？
<chenshaoju> ...... RP太差了。。。。
<phoenixlzx> 不知道啊
<tusooa> 额
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<archl_gaming> !4w
<Oicebot> archl_gaming 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> archl_gaming已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 感恩节那天的黄昏，oicebot在吐水鸭的窝!表演自由落体。”[ID 1441 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,tusooa,archl_gaming 的游戏结束了。
<tusooa> .
<chenshaoju> 。
<phoenixlzx> oicebot被kick了...
<phoenixlzx> phpbb貌似没有楼数的
<archl_gaming> 吐水鸭?
<tusooa> eval 'exec /usr/bin/env perl -w "$0" "$@"'
<tusooa> if 0;use 5.012;say for glob '*';
<phoenixlzx> tusooa
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 看这个
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: http://205.185.125.56/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<phoenixlzx> 新的论坛IP地址
<phoenixlzx> 迁到美国西海岸VPS了
<phoenixlzx> 这个是昨天上午的论坛快照
<tusooa> er
<phoenixlzx> 第一次论坛迁移测试成功，嘿嘿
<phoenixlzx> 论坛每日帖数99.99啊...
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 就是没上100.。
<phoenixlzx> 额...
<phoenixlzx> 多发几帖就上了
<tusooa> fx3.6也会挂。。。
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=191
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何使论坛变得有价值，我的建议
<phoenixlzx> 这个新注册的写的帖子...
<phoenixlzx> 把我愁死了
<phoenixlzx> 靠，不会换行...
<wukui> 这玩的什么游戏
<archl_gaming> om
<wjie> hello
<wjie> 今天怎么没有讨论主题啊
<^k^> wjie, 好  ㍣ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04如何以管理员身份登录？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344085 ubuntu11.04 不是登陆后sudo -i 而是在登录界面时候输入ROOT和密码那种登录方式？？？求救啊~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiantian715 — 2011-09-04 11:49
<mofaph> ubuntu livecd 目录下，其中的每个文件/目录都有什么作用呢？我尝试过了google和到help.ubuntu.com搜索“livecd”了，但是都没有看到我想要的结果
<wjie> sudo -s
<wjie> 不是
<wjie> root=su orsudo -s
<mofaph> wjie: 这个要解锁root用户吧？可能需要 sudo passwd root？
<wjie> sudo -s不需要
<wjie> su需要
<sikao_lfs>   问大家一个问题ptrace这个东西当我们使用PTRACE_PEEKDATA参数时。到底是怎么阻塞目标进程运行的？是这个函数这步执行完毕就停止阻塞？还是这个程序跑玩后才不执行阻塞？
<sikao_lfs> 不好意思，我读代码水平太差？我读王璐的代码后产生了很多疑问？包括他新造的ptrace采用的是每次读1024个进缓存，然后判断。这个过程是不断持续的读，直到历边所有内存。由于使用的是ptrace函数读，到底这个程序是怎么阻塞目标进程的？一般持续多长时间算阻塞模式？按理一个cpu每次都是执行一个指令。也算某种形势的阻塞模式？那么阻塞模
<sikao_lfs> 简单的讲：王璐同志的linux游戏修改器，他说目前采用的是阻塞模式，每当执行程序时，目标游戏是阻塞的！部分游戏用他的修改就会游戏挂！必须搞成非阻塞模式！我想问一问非阻塞模式的标准是什么？
<wjie> :-! 好深奥
<archl_gaming> 不懂。
<sikao_lfs> 不不不，可能是我读错了他的代码！现在我一直卡在了他写的ptrace里面呢！
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 你自言自语什么呢？完全不懂啊
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 我带着疑问读王璐代码。没搞清是怎么个阻塞法！尤其是ptrace使用PTRACE_PEEKDATA参数的时候。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs: 代码白痴我。。你研究游戏啊？
<sikao_lfs> Evanescence: 是王璐写的游戏修改器。有个问题无法解决。我的一种类型的游戏他的游戏修改器修改不了。这必须要求游戏修改器必须不能暂停游戏。
<archl_gaming> sikao_lfs: 可能就是有地方做不到。
<sikao_lfs> http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/source/checkout
<^k^> ⇪ title: Source Checkout - scanmem - Locate and modify a variable in an executing process. - Google Project Hosting
<archl_gaming> 哦。主席下了。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 下午好。
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 啊哈，哦哈呦
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 错了，应该是工把哇？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> :-)，是我那乱七八遭的动漫日语
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 丫丫
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: YY是什么意思？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 表情。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 稍微恼怒
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 额。。。T T
<Evanescence> 唉？？完全不能理解。。。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 没关系，我经常自己搞。
<sikao_lfs> archl_gaming: 但是明明ptrace有另外一个参数PTRACE_CONT，可以使得目标游戏进程继续执行！能否搞个原子操作使的ptrace(PTRACE_PEEKDATA),后，立刻来个ptrace(PTRACE_CONT).用类型原子锁之类的，把他们捆绑一起，成类似原子操作的步骤！
<archl_gaming> sikao_lfs: 我是程序盲哦。。。
<sikao_lfs> 这样就不会阻塞目标游戏进程吧
<archl_gaming> sikao_lfs: 。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 大家不要谦虚了。。。。。。我平时看大家满屏的东西。我跟看天书一样。这不过是读代码。会c按理就没问题吧。
 * caleb- 感动，寄信給 Linus Torvalds, 还收到大神回信了
 * caleb- 立马备份 mbox
 * archl_gaming 知道自己就除了创意之外一概不行。。。
<caleb-> https://github.com/torvalds/diveclog # Linus 大神写的潜水 log 软件
 * caleb- 寄了 diveclog patch 给 Linus 大神，收到大神回函
 * archl_gaming 看着 caleb-
 * archl_gaming 看着tenzu
<caleb-> 让我等潜水众欢欣雀跃啊
<caleb-> 不知大神有没考虑写个酱油软件
<caleb-> 让我等酱油众也欢欣雀跃一把
 * tenzu 注视着archl_gaming
 * archl_gaming 想要睡。
<tenzu> 没吃饱
<archl_gaming> freeflying: I think Ubuntu need an advanced matching support system.
<archl_gaming> freeflying: ... 好吧 我读英文Mac网页读糊涂了。
<freeflying> archl_gaming: to match what?
<archl_gaming> freeflying: find suitable volunteers with higher level skills to answer their questions :D
<archl_gaming> freeflying: 我就是看到了苹果有一对一服务。
<freeflying> archl_gaming: you want volunteer?
<archl_gaming> 当然Ubuntu没有那种人力。
<archl_gaming> 但是我想到，可以不以用语音应付:D
<archl_gaming> freeflying: 有时候人懒到只想说话不想打字。
<freeflying> archl_gaming: give it a try
<archl_gaming> freeflying: ？
<freeflying> archl_gaming: try to build such a system can let people help each other
<archl_gaming> freeflying: ok. NVM. I just had an idea want to spread. maybe I will submit it to Ubuntu Brainstorm. Im not going to business that...
<freeflying> archl_gaming: good
<moriramar> caleb-: diveclog是什麼意思？不干活的時候也給你提交log好讓你看上去像在干活？
<caleb-> moriramar: 给潜水众用的软件
<caleb-> moriramar: 非潜水众用不着
<Evanescence> caleb-: 还有这么牛叉的软件啊？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍥ 
<caleb-> Evanescence: 写个软件给酱油众用吧
<archl_gaming> caleb-: 什么是酱油？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: Linus写的东西——他似乎就必须躲避众人的水。。。
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我可不会写啊，本来是打算写一个脚本，放在weechat下，自动打开url指定的图片的，但是还没开始写，python学了大半，还要看weechat的API
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 怎么水？
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 。。。不看api写东西是很正常的么。。。
<archl_gaming> Evanescence: 即使是讨论，对他来说也可能是水啊。。。
<caleb-> Evanescence: 拿別人的腳本來改就好了
<Evanescence> archl_gaming: 插件用在weechat上，自然是要调用它的API的啊
<Evanescence> caleb-: 恩，也是好办法，
<caleb-> Linus 真是好人一枚，回信又快又認真
<Evanescence> caleb-: 还是要看API啊！！有些不是别人的脚本上有的啊。。。。蛋疼的。果然看要好的多。
<ineed> 偶刚刚竟然睡着了，看来真的快到冬天了
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 14:21:37
<archl_gaming> oink:
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助!!!!!在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344099 我想知道怎样添加 127.0.0.1 to the multicast-group to receive multicast messages! 我用的是 ubuntu 10.10.请大侠们帮助解决，越详细越好。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xianbu — 2011-09-04 14:22
<archl_gaming> Im leaving
<archl_gaming> 有空再见。
<yunfan> tnnd 买的板子不支持引出i7的内置显卡
<yunfan> 考虑是要去买个独显 还是定制个tinycore对付着
<whsailing> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 14:41:30
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<imtxc> 大家好。
<imtxc> 请问  换了电脑之后，怎么样 用原来的硬盘启动系统呢？
<freeflying> imtxc: 原来的硬盘直接替换新买电脑的
<imtxc> freeflying:  是这样做的 可是 无法启动。
<imtxc> 两台电脑的型号不一样。
<yunfan> 准备去买个显卡 a卡的开源驱动如何阿 各位
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要是用Ubuntu 就没问题
<imtxc> freeflying: debian.
<freeflying> imtxc: 一样
<imtxc> 可是现在无法启动呢呀？
<imtxc> 貌似GRUB 有问题？
<imtxc> 我再试试。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • Ubuntu 11.10怎么更改登陆管理器LightDM选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344106 Ubuntu 11.10登陆管理器LightDM，有 ubuntu、ubuntu2D 要是装了gnome也可以选择，但是我取消了登录时输入密码，就默认使用第一个ubuntu登录，可是用起来卡卡的感觉，我想让ubuntu2D排第一位默认登录，不知道如何调整这几个选项呢？谢谢！ ...
<tusooa> echo *
<Evanescence> sh: figlet: not found
<Evanescence>  _     _
<Evanescence> | |__ (_)
<Evanescence> | '_ \| |
<Evanescence> | | | | |
<Evanescence> |_| |_|_|
<Evanescence>          
<^k^> Evanescence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<zhiwei> 我的桌面，各位怎么样？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=344109
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 秀一下我的1366*768的ubuntu 11.10桌面
<tusooa> zhiwei: 那笨兔logo不是已经有了的额
<zhiwei> 不知道
<zhiwei> 看图片
<zhiwei> 我觉得改进后的unity很值得一用
<zhiwei> 我在8月初升级成11.10了，现在用着超爽。
<chattan> ^k^: hi
<^k^> chattan, 好  ㍨ 
<chattan> ^k^: who u r?
<^k^> chattan, 我会回来，后来。  ㍨ 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘引导ISO安装LD，黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344113 我用硬盘引导ISO安装Linux deepin，我原来是有一个Ubuntu+XP的（这个大概没什么关系）。 按照Deepin Wiki里面的用硬盘引导安装iso成功了， 然后进入到绿色屏幕的，有个Linux Deepin字样和loading。 然后这个画面消失，屏幕全部黑色。一开始还有 ...
<wayjam> hi
<^k^> wayjam, 好  ㍨ 
<wayjam> 我有个问题解决不了
<wayjam> 有人么
<^k^> wayjam, ....  ㍨ 
<wayjam> 晕，刚才看到乱码
<gebjgd> mao, 毛女侠
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：关于Generic Mapping Tools (GMT)的安装！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344118 找了半天也没有找到，只好发问了,哪位能给一个详细的方法！感激不尽……多谢各位关注！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大时空 — 2011-09-04 16:48
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 16:55:01
<duan> 疯狂google之后，还是没有解决插入耳机后外放和耳机都有声音的问题。我的声卡Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)，asus k40ad的笔记本。有人解决了同样的问题吗？
<gebjgd> duan, ubuntuä?
<duan> ubuntu11.04
<gebjgd> duan, 好烂
<duan> debian没有这个问题
<gebjgd> duan, 那就用debian
<duan> gebjgd: 重装系统是下策
<gebjgd> duan, 直接就用debian多好。弄个testing.不用重装
<duan> gebjgd: 还是看看能不能解决
<duan> gebjgd: 有点意思，你在ubuntu频道踢馆
<gebjgd> duan, 向来如此。这里没几个用ubuntu的
<link307> 问个问题  typedef 后面可以接两个新类型吗？
<link307> 比如说 typedef struct XXX {******} lnode, *list;
<gebjgd> link307, 应该可以
<gebjgd> link307, 编译下看
<link307> gebjgd: 书上写的
<gebjgd> link307, 用gcc编译下试试看
<link307> gebjgd: 后面 *list 的意思就是指向结构体的指针变量吗？
<link307> gebjgd: 哦
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 beta1 的gnome3 类似win95 主题到底该如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344120 如题，11.04的时候曾按照笨兔兔的方法解决过，但11.10使用该方法无效，且副作用极大。 统计信息: 发表于 由 google12321 — 2011-09-04 17:30
<imtxc> 哎。
<imtxc> Thinkpad T400 在安装了debian 之后，温度很高，请问大家有遇到没？
<gebjgd> imtxc, cpufrequtils
<tusooa> imtxc: 垫高点。
<tusooa> 次，debian应该不会cpu100的
<tusooa> ub]
<imtxc> tusooa: 可是 使用以前的win 温度很低  在出风口感觉不到热的。
<gebjgd> imtxc, cpufrequtils
<imtxc> gebjgd: 谢谢你 我查查。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 其实不知道那个是什么 ，呵呵。 谢谢你呢。 我搜搜。
<tusooa> zsh: 文件名过长: ʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ*̫͡*ʔ-̫͡-ʔʕ•̫͡•ʕ*̫͡*ʕ͓͡•ʔ-
<lolicon> ...
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<duan_huiqiang> 求助：在ubuntu11.04下，goldendict只有第一次启动时才有菜单栏，之后就没有了。
<whsailing> 直接11.10了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网 WIn7 用Wubi装了ubuntu11.04怎样上网啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344125 小弟急啊,搞了半天也没搞出个头绪。那位高手指点指点吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 baku2010 — 2011-09-04 18:17
<duan_huiqiang> 不追新，只求解决
<zoufeng> 你在网络连接里设置啊
<zoufeng> 你用的是路由器还是中国移动的DSAL啊？
<whsailing> 你们那校园网可以支持linux的啊
<zoufeng> 我们用的是移动的宽带
<Ubberlisk> 请问600MB内存ubuntu server 可以弄远程桌面么？
<Ubberlisk> 那个是不是很消耗资源？
<namoamitabuddha> 好复杂, *(*arr)[50]
<wukui> Ubberlisk: 什么是远程桌面？
<Ubberlisk> wukui: 就是RDP协议的那个
<Ubberlisk> 服务器用的AWS Micro
<wukui> Ubberlisk: remote desktop protocol
<namoamitabuddha> 为啥不能SSH
<Ubberlisk> 有SSH
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 可以
<Ubberlisk> 但是我想给平板弄个桌面服务
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 我128的dockstar都能上xdmcp
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 直接x上去
<Ubberlisk> 那就好
<Ubberlisk> =)
<wukui> :)
<Ubberlisk> 放心了
<wukui> :D
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 话说我现在和你聊天用的机器是2004年的
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 512内存
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, debian testing + openbox + tint2 + wbar
<Ubberlisk> gebjgd:  机器质量不错啊
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 我的电脑都很老
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 2006年的机器老婆天天还在用
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 跑的刚刚的
<wukui> 我的机器是2010年的
<fanzeyi> 笔记本是02年的路过下～
<Ubberlisk> gebjgd:
<Ubberlisk> 什么牌子的？
<Ubberlisk> 这么禁用
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 长城。msi,acer
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 都是老机器。不用win。你的机器就会长寿
<Ubberlisk> gebjgd: mac os :D
<wukui> 为什么不用win
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 垃圾
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, 没用过mac os的路过
<gebjgd> wukui, win sucks
<lokirf> 用过黑苹果的路过
 * gebjgd 拉屎之后游泳去
<Ubberlisk> gebjgd: 可以保留bsd系统的操作习惯:)
<wukui> gebjgd: .....
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你06年的?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, ??
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 笔记本/台式?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 什么06年的？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 04的 06年的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 啥配置
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 开始觉得06年很老
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 04的是celeron 1.3 512内存。intel 855
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我查了下我的, 是05年的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 06年的是amd 双核。 2G内存 ati集成显卡
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那机子不错吧
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不怎么样
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 普通机器。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我也差不多, 1.73MHz
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Pentium M
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 要保留bsd习惯还不如freebsd
<gebjgd> Ubberlisk, macos保留的是弱智性
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha:  对，我就希望弱智性
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha: 没那么多时间花在电脑上
<jiero> Debian / you cannot go wrong with debian
<jiero> Debian / 选择Debian不会出错。
<lokirf> Ubberlisk>基本同意
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我还有一台, 原来以为是06年的, 现在发现更早
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Compaq Presario 2800
<Ubberlisk> 康柏 <3
<wukui> 哪个桌面系统比较稳定的
<Ubberlisk> 我第一个电脑也是康柏
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 那就用 PCBSD
<wukui> 我第一个电脑是组装的
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha: 那个还得花很多时间配置，算了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ReverseTris 反向的俄罗斯方块，鼠标控制——N900支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344131 http://www.gedoragames.com/reverstris/ 反向的 俄罗斯方块。 Linux用户知之甚少。 N900下载的比桌面Linux多好多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-09-04 19:09
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: PC-BSD
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 不需要
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 图形化的安装程序，使得用户可以在短时间内完成系统安装。
<gebjgd> wukui, debian testing
<wukui> gebjgd: why testing?
<gebjgd> wukui, testing is good
<namoamitabuddha> wukui: debian stable
<gebjgd> wukui, stable and new
<gebjgd> wukui, stable is too old.
<gebjgd> wukui, old shit
<gebjgd> wukui, out of fashion
 * gebjgd 拉屎游泳去
<namoamitabuddha> debian stable稳定, testing容易出问题
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha: 那个确实不错，同事在他的网站服务器上用这个
<wukui> oh shit
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 啥?
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha: FreeBSD
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: PC-BSD是建立在FreeBSD基础上的, 而且根据描述似乎不需要很难的配置
<namoamitabuddha> Ubberlisk: 有点像Ubuntu -> Debian
<Ubberlisk> namoamitabuddha: 个人电脑不太适合，很多驱动都没有
<Ubberlisk> 比如联想Y430网卡和声卡都不能用
<Kandu> yunfan: 剛看了下 lua vm 說明， jmp 指令偏移部分只有 18bit, pc 以指令為單位，乘上指令大小 4字節，最大只能跳 1M 呃。那些很大的程式怎麼處理的？難道佔用部分，每 M 部分插個接力程序？
<Kandu> yunfan: inline 方式插，一個全域變數放目標，然後每跳一次減 1M, 一旦偏移差小於 1M/2 就直接跳？
<yunfan> Kandu: 你这不是和mips一样么 跳转是要先挑到一个基准位置 然后可以在前后 多少范围里挑
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，前 1/2M, 後 1/2M。可 lvm 只能把地址硬編進指令。 mips 能寄存器簡介尋址跳轉的吧？
<Kandu> yunfan: s/lvm/lua vm
<Kandu> yunfan: s/簡介/間接  (好幾天沒打字了
<yunfan> Kandu: lvm肯定也有基准地址的寄存器的
<Kandu> yunfan: 沒，總共 35 條指令裡，就 jmp 能寫 pc, 其餘的，最多只能 pc++
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 那我就不知道了 我跟你不同 从来不研究这种东西
<sikao_lfs1> Kandu: 你是说段地址能表示的范围嘛？保护模式下那个不过是个选择子。。。。。。
<Kandu> yunfan: 唔
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 哦，剛在說的是 lua 語言的 virtual machine
<Evanescence> 有人用刚出来的ppstream吗？
<Evanescence> 音频和视频不同步，cpu占用率达到98%，。。。。
<roylez_> Evanescence: ...
<roylez_> Evanescence: 好在我没升级
<jiero> roy
<roylez_> Evanescence: 先等尔辈小白鼠死光再说
<roylez_> jiero: .
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席，不过修正了一些东西，比如不用sudo开启了
<roylez_> Evanescence: 我从来就没用sudo开
<Evanescence> roylez_: 唉。。。。前浪死在沙滩上了。。。
<jiero> 主席万岁
<roylez_> jiero: 不想干活呢
<Evanescence> pps的gui好像用的是qt4，awesome下切换回去的时候，不顺畅。。。很。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 写一个小时代码，8分钟锻炼，睡觉
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。
<roylez_> Evanescence: 我专门给它一个workspace
<Evanescence> roylez_: 我也是啊，专门一个max的tab，还是切换不顺畅，我还是卸载了，用土豆看好了。。。。但是似乎chromium下的flash也是时不时的一段时间后就崩溃，然后重启chromium，悲剧的。还好总的来说还受的了
<roylez_> Evanescence: 没你那毛病
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席你那是高手，咱们是直接安装，然后顺便一个-f install 就算完事了
<roylez_> Evanescence: 我神马都没干 yaourt -S ppstream 完事
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 求助：锐捷上网问题（登陆成功，但是还不能上网） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344135 求助：我安装的是ubuntu10.10版本，在置顶帖里面下载安装锐捷。我的ip是绑定的，而且物理ip也绑定了。 安装置顶帖里面的安装好后，运行sudo ruijieclient后，显示登陆成功，欢迎登陆***校园网。但是运行火狐浏览器，  ...
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: aptitude不支持aptitude install foo-*这种?
 * Evanescence 继续写脚本，还在看weechat的API manual呢。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 支持。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我用*他提示不匹配
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 忘记说了, 我是'foo-*'
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不会吧。。。3年前我习惯使用aptitude，没遇到什么问题。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 难道现在不行了？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我怀疑语法问题
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 记不住了。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 用'.*'也不行
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 只有在search的时候可以用好像
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 可能。
<Evanescence> 果然还是apt-get比较好用。。。。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不过一段时间前 我用 n900 也使用了 aptitude 似乎可以。
<jiero> Evanescence:  apt-get 简单啊，不能解决复杂依赖问题
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: man上面写的是, install <package>, search <pattern>
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以解决啊，直接一个-f install 就全解决了
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 哦。那么就是
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个经常失效。所以我在N900上装了aptitude
<Evanescence> jiero: apt-get的-f （fix）选项是非常牛逼的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有失败的例子。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 你尝试用apt搜索所有手动安装的包
<jiero> Evanescence: 我失败过n遍了。
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 怎么算是手动安装的包？我安装ppstream中间依赖不完整，一个-f就搞定依赖了
<jiero> 对了，在线统一头像的那个网站是什么来着？
<Evanescence> jiero: avantar什么的来着
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 搜索出系统中所有手动安装的(而不是被依赖的)
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 比如？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: aptitude可以轻松做到
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: aptitude怎么做？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: aptitude search '~i!~M'
<mofaph> ubuntu livecd目录下的各个目录和文件都有什么作用呢？比如 casper preseed pics 这些目录都有什么作用呢？
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 这个命令搜索出来的全是我已经安装的。。。这个就叫做手动安装的？
<Evanescence> 不是依赖？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 对
<Evanescence> 就是说把所以已经安装的包列表出来就行了？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 不是, 他列出的已经不含被依赖的了
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 是你"主动"安装的
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 哦, 不, 前提是你用aptitude进行安装的, 好像对apt-get安装的无效的
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 这样啊，貌似apt是做不到，
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 也就是说aptitude还会记录你安装的记录，可能是数据？我差，这不太好，
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 记录的很多
<Evanescence> na
<namoamitabuddha> Linux下安装啥梵文字体
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 那我还是算了，太庞大的用起来会一下子用很多cpu，这种不安全。还是apt-cache比较好点，看看man，感觉已经够了，太高级的搞不起。
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 还有樊文啊？
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 恩, apt-get不要和aptitude一起用
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 立刻移除。。。！！！^_^，
<Evanescence> 我怎么经常进到有人的python文件里import时，根本不用到sys，time等等的module，也会import进去。。。不知到他们为什么这样做。
<tenzu> 抄的模板吧
<Evanescence> tenzu: 哦，唉，也不检查下代码质量，咋这种小白都知道要检查代码质量，幸亏vim自动的。。。
<tenzu> Evanescence: 码盲表示无所谓
<Evanescence> tenzu: 嗯嗯。继续脚本模仿
<sikao_lfs1> 我说一说，解释一下。。。。。比如我工作中一般做代码，不是做程序。往往能跑就行，只要能达到目的。往往到处截代码！多了就多了。注释甚至都没改。只要能跑，达到目的。甚至由于写图形的太麻烦。干脆就是命令下解决。
<Evanescence> sikao_lfs1: 不是把，感觉代码一旦到了自己手上就一定要之久修改，随便 拿来用觉得只是一时之用而已，还是自己看看的好。
<sikao_lfs1> 毕竟不是你们那种专业的程序员
<Evanescence> http://www.vimeo.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vimeo, Video Sharing For You
<Evanescence> ^k^: 被墙的视频网站。。。
<Evanescence> http://www.vimeo.com/28454865
<^k^> ⇪ title: A Journey Through Vietnam on Vimeo
<^k^> Evanescence, 如果是的话，那么我将非常惊讶。  ㍬ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 是的
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天终于吃了顿饱饭
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪神乙世主
<tenzu> roylez_: canteen里的饭实在是不好吃
<tenzu> roylez_: 你有啥好事没?
<roylez_> tenzu: 咱这辈子就这命了吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 没
<zoufeng> 这里人气不高啊
<jiero> roylez tenzu 你们要什么啊！
<roylez_> tenzu: sequel db2 adapter测试完成度80%，估计还得花我3天
<roylez_> jiero: 看稀奇看热闹
<tenzu> roylez_: 然后就万寿无疆了?
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天把手机支付宝明白了。好在我买了个带浏览器的手机，以后淘宝可以放心了
<roylez_> tenzu: 然后可以发给sequel的作者等着骂了
<jiero> roylez。。。有不带浏览器的手机么。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 我真的不明白你的看热闹的爱好。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 有阿，比如我上个philip的手机，比如上上个sagem的手机
<tenzu> roylez_: 支付宝和paypal不是一个东西对么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 显然不是，你死定了
<freeflying> roylez_: 现在用啥手机了呢
<roylez_> freeflying: nokia c5-00
<tenzu> roylez_: 反正我现在没有visa卡了,吼吼
<Cherrot> 各位觉得Ubuntu下哪个LaTex软件好用啊？
<tenzu> jiero: 旧一点的手机都没有浏览器吧
<jiero> tenzu: 好久之前了
<freeflying> Cherrot: LaTex有所谓的*好用*的软件吗
<freeflying> tenzu: 那叫feature phone
<Cherrot> freeflying: 额……
<freeflying> Cherrot: lyx or kile
<Evanescence> roylez_: 给个建议，我想写一个脚本，用来显示IRC里贴出来的图，用python，分析url，用weechat这个客户端自己的api，只针对当前的channel，不是自动的，而是使用命令，比如/imagedl 1 (这里1代表倒数的url的数字)，用wget下载图片的话，是不是需要在另外开启一个terminal来打开wget开始下载呢？
<Cherrot> freeflying: 嗯 我尝试一下~
<roylez_> tenzu: 我工商行的万事达，公司推荐的。消费了一点点米元，结果不会拿人民币帐号下的余额来还，说我逾期。坑死爹了
<tenzu> freeflying: 我还真不懂
<freeflying> roylez_: 你要打电话购汇的
<freeflying> tenzu: smart phone才有浏览器这些啥的吧
<roylez_> freeflying: 不干了就把这种废卡退了
<tenzu> roylez_: 直接刷美元的?多币种,高级
<freeflying> roylez_: icbc还好
<eagleqingluo> 我现在用的fedora15  但是man出来的效果和结果相比redhat相差很远
<roylez_> Evanescence: wget不需要terminal。起了python还开wget是浪费
<eagleqingluo> 我man ntohs都找不到
<freeflying> tenzu: 双币卡
<eagleqingluo> 谁知道如何解决吗？ man
<tenzu> freeflying: nokia7610算smart phone么? 里面是Sybian 60
<Evanescence> roylez_: python怎么下载图片，一般，比如说专门贴图片的那种网站，
<freeflying> tenzu: s60当然是了
<roylez_> Evanescence: urllib直接下
<mofaph> 我真的是找不到关于ubuntu livecd目录结构说明的资料，可以给我一点提示吗？
<freeflying> Evanescence: flickr有api
<Evanescence> roylez_: 明白了
<freeflying> mofaph: 你想了解啥
<Evanescence> freeflying: 但是不是谁都 用filckr的啊，这里就没多少人用ficker的
<freeflying> roylez_: flickr这些不会让你直接下的吧
<tenzu> freeflying: 看来我几年前就用过智能机
<roylez_> freeflying: flickr有难度，不过不是做不了的吧
<freeflying> tenzu: 现金啊
<Cherrot> freeflying: lyx竟然有800M……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 主要是依赖texlive
<eagleqingluo> 求助 谁用的fedora啊  编程遇到问题了 求帮助  fedora 15的man功能太监了   man ntohs都找不到
<freeflying> eagleqingluo: 都在编程了，连这个问题都搞不定？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 装吧。能够值回票价的。我lyx现在只做ppt和简历
<Cherrot> roylez_: 刚刚接触LaTex 感觉很强大~
<freeflying> roylez_: 你的简历模板发来瞻仰一下啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 编程的搞不定软件的，大把大把的，很正常阿。关注点不同
<roylez_> freeflying: 我没用外面的包。拿article模板裸写的
<eagleqingluo> freeflying: 我不是搞内核编译  谢谢  我是求助的 不是来找洗刷的  没事洗煤去
<Cherrot> 开始接触大把大把的公式了，借机学习一下LaTex的语法~
<roylez_> freeflying: 哪里可以暂时上传文件的？
<freeflying> roylez_: 一个学编程的连基本的文档都不会看，你觉得他有希望吗
<roylez_> freeflying: 还好啦...
<tenzu> 还好我不会抠腚...
<Cherrot> freeflying: :)
<Cherrot> 我会啃指甲……
<roylez_> freeflying: 总好过 Meaculpa 那边来一个号称会写shell脚本的，if block用end if来结束...
<freeflying> roylez_: lol
<freeflying> roylez_: 这年头的小孩
<roylez_> freeflying: 我说不如掐死算了
<freeflying> roylez_: 很多人跑来问问题，好像别人欠他
<eagleqingluo> 呵呵
<roylez_> freeflying: 无知没事，无知又自大就难办了
<eagleqingluo> 是啊 很多人问问题  至少很少有高手会洗刷
<freeflying> roylez_: 连最起码的礼貌都不懂
<eagleqingluo> 不要在那里拐弯抹角的墨迹了 看不惯别呆着  能解决就回答  不能解决也别乱洗刷
<roylez_> freeflying: 你有地方上传小文件吗？
<Cherrot> eagleqingluo: kick之
<freeflying> roylez_: people.ubuntu.com ?
<roylez_> freeflying: ....
<freeflying> roylez_: apply for your ubuntu membership
<freeflying> roylez_: its easy
<roylez_> freeflying: 太绕弯子了
<roylez_> freeflying: 我直接email给你看看好了
<freeflying> roylez_: we have 3 people from China on board
<freeflying> roylez_: cool
<yunfan> 呵呵 终于用上了电视机的vga
<roylez_> freeflying: 有一阵子没更新了
<roylez_> freeflying: 你拿lyx干啥？
<alpha080> 呃，那个小孩被xx了?
<freeflying> roylez_: never use it seriously
<roylez_> freeflying: ...
<alpha080> 很黄很暴力啊。。。
<Cherrot> freeflying: 那用来干啥啊
<freeflying> Cherrot: tried to fix bug related to lyx before
<Cherrot> freeflying: 了然
 * CyrusYzGTt 可惡的ee還沒有解除對吾之封印。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我机器买到了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ??什麼機器？？
<roylez_> freeflying: 汉语言 http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110831/01/5534078420110831012906055.jpg
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: i7 2600 + 16GRAM
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 现在知道为什么要对神怀有敬畏了吧
<freeflying> yunfan: 16G, oh man
<Cherrot> roylez_: 以后在也不敢吃了……
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ... ,,,。嗚嗚。。肯定比我買的低很多
<c933103> 現在單條4GB RAM不用150RMB吧…
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,我會繼續褻瀆 --exclude=iGoogle 的神
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我也是 16Gram
<yunfan> freeflying: ddr3 1333的 单条4Gx4 一条129 现在白菜价了
<alpha080> 好机器。。。偶1G的慢慢爬过
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我总共3888 不过没显卡 今天又加了个显卡 300多
<yunfan> 显示器就用家里的电视机好了
<c933103>  。。129
<alpha080> 白菜啥白菜，你都不买菜的？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不過，，一開兩個以上的，，每個分配4G內存就基本用光
<freeflying> yunfan: all I have is a 2-yrs old x200 laptop
<Cherrot> yunfan: 和我老师一样……拿电视当显示器 霸气外露啊
<alpha080> 丫的，现在能吃的起白菜的都是有钱淫
<yunfan> freeflying: 我那机器还没点亮呢 现在跟你聊天用的是个t43 更老吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，我有個 中低檔的GT550M
<c933103> 。。
<yunfan> Cherrot: 恩 刚才还在电视机上用vim来着 有抓图
<alpha080> 前几天青菜一斤还八块钱呢
<freeflying> roylez_: btw, what was your felling when you approached your baby's birth?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 加上 i7自帶的核芯顯卡
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: nnd 微星坑人 那个h67芯片组明明支持引出i7内置的显卡的但是他板子就是不引出
<roylez_> freeflying: ??? A bit terrified and nothing more special.
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我的 HM65可以引出
<jiero> 我想要个好显卡。。。
<roylez_> freeflying: Parenting fail. http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac189882/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小蛮腰有没有，扭屁股有没有，素材向 - AcFun.tv
<freeflying> roylez_: not exited?
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 早知道不如买个p67了
<jiero> 其实新的Intel显卡继承似乎就不错了
<c933103> 我以前也曾拿17"LCD TV作屏…但那個 extreme graphic 2 好像不太支援…
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不过你的价格比我贵一倍 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你應該在等一會在買新的 SVI核芯顯卡
<roylez_> freeflying: a little, very little.
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 没意思 我就拿来当编译机用
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗚嗚，，你又提起吾之殤了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我也是，，拿來當下載機還有 無聊玩玩 cuda
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你真是大头阿
<c933103> 。。。話說你們用android計算機算14.52-14.49答案是？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 誰讓我這麼純潔，這麼笨蛋，，這個社會這麼黑暗
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是有钱闹的 没钱的话 社会再黑暗也黑不到你头上
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 額，根據linux上的計算器，有不同模式的，，有些就是顯示分子和墳墓的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 額。。我算是偷父母的錢買的，本來是給我泡妞用的，傷心啊，，我真鬱悶。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • linux内核加载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344143 我电脑上安装了ubuntu11.04在sda5，用grub4dos时加载core.img后转到grub2能成功启动ubuntu。 命令是 Code: root (hd0,4) kernel (hd0,4)/boot/grub/core.img boot 想问一下grub4dos能直接加载ubuntu吗？该怎么加载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhxn00 — 2011-09-04 21:21
<c933103> …我用android算14.52-14.49得出0.02999999999。。。。
<c933103> …墳墓=?
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ ..我是 四捨五入的
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个大导演 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Buscemi 现在又回头去做消防员了...
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 分母
<^k^> ⇪ title: Steve Buscemi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tenzu> roylez_: 看着好眼熟
<c933103> ……我說android的…
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 泡妞才1w不够吧
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/4gHtw.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: 姚明亮了
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 嗯，我說的是 linux上的計算器，有不同模式，，可以算分子屎。。也可以得出程式的解體
<tenzu> roylez_: LOL
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/0AI27.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，也是，，後來，我還是要錢學車，，上次去 芩村，科目一沒有考及格。。還要問父母拿錢
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是要钱买台服务器 创业吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不要，，我的技術不好，，看不懂英文。。而且。。我不想在天朝當IT的，，很悲劇的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 可以出国阿 而且你技术不好 可以投资移民出去 再雇用我出去
<alpha080> 9494,顺便雇佣我好了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..額，，我父母，，只是在鄉下有點錢，，一到城市就是個下乘階級
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 现在在乡下的才好呢 都是实业
<alpha080> 顺便教你泡妞技术。。。
<alpha080> 到贴钱的技术要不要学
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 白菜想卖几块钱一斤就几块钱一斤 而且一口价
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,我家早就被徵地了。。
<roylez_> tenzu: watchdog http://i.imgur.com/l2ZPO.jpg
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那要给他闹回来
<alpha080> 又是个没地的。。。拆迁后没给你店面？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..這個，，菜農的收購價很低的，我家鄉都每人種了，都在種轉基因稻米
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个哏儿
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你老爹可以搞农会嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 嗯，，所以，我現在移民都可以了，，不過，，沒有條件
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/5AjVv.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..我爸是個小農意識的，，沒錢途的。。
<alpha080> 晚移不如早移，再晚点地沟米都要出来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也想移。。不過家庭沒有條件。。
<alpha080> 哎，下辈子不选hard模式了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 你只要成爲某領域的強者，相信 米地 會邀請你的
<Endwens> 我能否问一下在IRC下如何输入命令？
<alpha080> 偶都大叔了，没那么容易。。。连抠腚都不会啊
<alpha080> Endwens: google irc 命令
<alpha080> 或者读freenode.net的说明
<c933103> 輪入/help以獲取幫助
<Endwens> 哦 好的 我试一下  ：）新手中的新手
<tenzu> 竟然又掉了
 * ken 
<Aerowolf> 亲，刚才到w下下载速度有200k，u下只有几k，怎么办？11.04
<CyrusYzGTt> 14.52−14.49[[7, 78, 45, 356], [8, 654, 45, 78], [21, 5, 54, 14], [55, 1, 45, 1]]
<Aerowolf> CyrusYzGTt＝bot？
<alpha080> ？数组？
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 什麼bot??
<alpha080> list
<Endwens> clear
<alpha080> Aerowolf: 信息过少，问题不明
<Aerowolf> 噢，全是数字，我以为是机器人发的，对不起。
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 你個bot頭。。在天朝，生活就像bot，也沒錯
<alpha080> 错，生活就像npc...
<alpha080> 你就像个npc,眼睁睁看着很多人把你的钱给拿走了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在研究使用linux下某個強大的計算器。
<Aerowolf> 我前一个问题没人回答，泪奔
<CyrusYzGTt> 1000000000000000000000000000000000=1E33=decillion
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 汝，所謂何事
<c933103> ……話說百度百科的安致/安卓條目也記載了其計算器會算出14.52-14.49=0.2999999999
<Aerowolf> 亲，刚才到w下下载速度有200k，u下只有几k，怎么办？11.04噢
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 話說這些個illion有用不……
<alpha080> Aerowolf:你是用浏览器还是bt还是emule还是curl还是wget还是。。。
<Aerowolf> wget
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有用，通貨膨脹就會用到了
<Aerowolf> ff浏览网页也不快
<alpha080> 呃，rpwt
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 什麼樣的通貨膨脹會用到10^33呀。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那人早就世界大戰滅亡了。
<Aerowolf> 我倒，rp思米达
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 額，，我剛好相反
<alpha080> ping下吧，dns?用路由否？太多因素了
<Aerowolf> 一正一反，说明不正常，所以想研究一下
<alpha080> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這是最後的一個也是唯一的有錢人的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 額，我是因爲win7安裝了兩個防火牆，兩個殺軟導致的/。
<Aerowolf> 无线的，W速度正常呀
<c933103> ....
<Aerowolf> 2个防火墙，财主？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 都是免費的，，一個天網，，一個comodo
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 這是什麼破理論。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，這是我在winXP/ 的經驗導致的，，很久以前那場3721風暴
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 回錯了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 沒有出現問題，。玩/crysis2 v1.9也很贊
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我暈，你是對我說的嗎？
<Aerowolf> skynet和comodo都不错，我一直用后者。现在改用pctools，杀毒用avast。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: WinXP經驗、3721和Crysis2這些和我有什麼關系。
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 我殺軟用 MSE 和 avira
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 木有，都說是吾的經驗，，當然吾抉擇
<Aerowolf> 不过感到只要防火墙就名胜了。
<Aerowolf> 就够用了，杀毒软件用不上。
<c933103> …不會衝突？雖然應該不會…
<c933103> *antivirus
<Aerowolf> 小红伞？
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 我感覺不夠，，差個 註冊表清理的，，對了，，明天把CC也裝上
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會，都用了幾個月了，
<c933103> Mse和avira…
<Aerowolf> CC，我推荐，好用，绿色、小巧呀。
<alpha080> 说起来，我中了3721了...
<alpha080> 不知道为什么
<c933103> ……話說windows自帶也有個防火牆…
<c933103> …現在？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，，最近avira有點向全廣告軟加進軍，，看來要安裝其它的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你可算把我搞暈了。
<alpha080> 可能是好几个月没开，前几天开了一次忘了打补丁了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 爲啥。。
<Aerowolf> 中了3721？运气真好，那么就行的东东，真真中的人好像不多。
<c933103> ……以前我小學時我的win98就中過3721....
<c933103> ...還是nt?忘了…
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，，加上自帶的，，有三個防火牆了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 別……別說了，我暈了……
<c933103> ……routwr
<Aerowolf> CC＋360安全＋清理助手
<c933103> 有用router嗎？…router的…
<moriramar> 大師說話就是不同。
<CyrusYzGTt> 自帶的 安全殺軟，有三個殺軟了 mrt/mtr ??
<alpha080> 对了，3721会做什么啊？
<Aerowolf> Windows自带的那个真好用，就像不存在似的
<alpha080> 今天出门，无聊杀毒，结果发现了= =！
<CyrusYzGTt> MSE貌似是最近M￥最新推出的殺軟
<c933103> 是。
<Aerowolf> 3721会帮你，但不请自来。
<c933103> Microsoft security essential
<alpha080> 网络实名？
<Evanescence> 有人会HTML5的吗？
<alpha080> 貌似不好搞。。。而且xp的权限让人很纠结
<alpha080> 权限机制
<Aerowolf> MS那个Microsoft security essential好东东，但没敢试。它好像对付恶意和流氓的，对病毒怎么样？
<alpha080> 懒得管它了，要不是用网银，都好几个月没用了
<Aerowolf> xp有什么权限，7的权限很让人纠结
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ ,,額。。不清楚。我就是沒個星期登錄一次更新下，，然後進linux把字體複製給linux
<alpha080> xp的user根本没法用啊，win7还好点
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 11.04 eth0突然不自启、无法连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344146 Ubuntu11.04下不使用有线连接已经快三个月了，今天回学校一接网线，什么反应都没有。 ifconfig只显示eth0 就算我sudo iconfig eth0 up 网络也是连不上，右上角网络那块就是没显示有线连接的选项。 这三个月内都有update ...
<grxixi> 大家好，问下xine-ui是什么
<alpha080> 反正现在基本不用了，也用不习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> φ
<grxixi> 有人知道吗？
<moriramar> 對了，哪位有閒功夫的人士能解決鄙人一C++ Template的丁點問題？鄙人十分感謝。
<moriramar> grxixi: 那玩意現在還有人用嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> centillion
<grxixi> 用wine运行EXE程序，提示我没有安装xine-ui
<moriramar> grxixi: 哈？這麼神奇……
<moriramar> grxixi: 你看下 winetricks 這個程式能不能幫你安裝些什麼工具吧。
<c933103> MSE就是殺毒吧…
<grxixi> 我就想玩会游戏 呵呵
<grxixi> 谁知道wine 运行3D游戏有点卡
<moriramar> c933103: 那玩意行嗎？反正我同學玩尾行被爆病毒，還不敢問人。
<moriramar> grxixi: 嗯，性能不算太好吧。
<grxixi> 在网上找到一个帖子说wine War3.exe -opengl
<gebjgd> moriramar, 玩游戏的电脑还上网。太疼了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你怎麼知道你同學的事，，莫非就是汝
<grxixi> moriamar wine现在不好用吗
<c933103> 按網上評比…和avast avira avg等差不多效果…但多佔點系統資源…
<Aerowolf> xine-ui，应该是xine的界面或前端，直接在软件中搜索。totem就可以做xine的前端。
<alpha080> moriramar: 一般说啥 我朋友我同事我同学 发生过 xxxx事件的，大多为本人所经历
<whsailing> 请问一下ubuntu中的apport是做什么用的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我同學的事為什麼不知道，最後問的就是我。
<moriramar> alpha080: 我表示我玩日式文字Galgame比較多，尾行這種沒劇情的真心不好玩。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ,,好吧，，反正我信。。不過，很鬱悶的是，我每次都玩不成，那些XXgame..一下載完，放進windows下，，立馬被我的殺軟聯合絞殺
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己被殺過的軟件有各種版本的機品飛車的破解補丁。
<c933103> ………你換別的載點吧…
<moriramar> 而且還是Kaspersky那種先刪文件再通知的那種惡心搞法，真心害死我了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 算了，，我現在都不玩遊戲了，，專心linux娛樂
<c933103> ……我從TTG下來的也被說有trojar..
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只有下載 正體中文的，，才不會被殺，，不過，亂碼，，有時缺失文件，或者錯誤，，鬱悶的
<c933103> ………
<c933103> 安個無殺軟日文windiws吧…
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Linux什麼娛樂
<moriramar> c933103: TTG是什麼？
<c933103> ttg.im
<CyrusYzGTt> 最後還是看 教育片，用linux下，啓動第二塊顯卡加速
<c933103> 一個private tracker....
<k3nz0> hello
<c933103> Hi.
<^k^> k3nz0, 好  ㍮ 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 多了，有 xmbc warzone2100 偉洛之戰 。。OSD ..
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 還有 mldonkey
<k3nz0> plz speak english -.-
<c933103> ...剛剛@^k^說的「好」字後面2隻字都是亂碼…
<c933103> ... it is a Chinese channel. Fir English please join #ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 後面是 時間，，不過那是當一個字的  看來你沒有安裝那個字體
<c933103> ..看來是android 2.2没這字體…
<c933103> *for english
<k3nz0> c933103, go null yourself if you don't speak english
<CyrusYzGTt> 用你的正版 M$ 的字體複製進去
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 玩玩模擬器的火紋我就再也沒玩過其它戰棋了。
<lwf808> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1200551628
<^k^> ⇪ title: 提问：FreeBSD 8.2虚拟机中无法NFS。_freebsd吧_贴吧
<c933103> 。。。安卓要先取得根權限才能安裝字體…
<moriramar> k3nz0: Y?
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..好吧，我玩的都是原生的遊戲
<moriramar> lwf808: FreeBSD？
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 。。好吧，，你自己解決，，
<lwf808> 嗯
<moriramar> lwf808: 我記得FreeBSD一扯到VirtualBox就是各種不給力。
<moriramar> lwf808: 你認了吧。
<c933103> k3nz0 please check channel topic
<k3nz0> c933103, check it by yourself dude
<CyrusYzGTt> lwf808§ ..你用 XEN或者KVM吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 別管他，，
<lwf808> CyrusYzGTt, 我用VirtualBox
<c933103> ……話說頻道標題居然没寫這是中文頻道…
<CyrusYzGTt> lwf808§ 好吧，，我沒有用過BSD的，，感覺麻煩，，另外沒有相關的驅動，，
<gebjgd> c933103, -cn
<lwf808> CyrusYzGTt, XEN好用不？
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ topic用簡體中文寫的
<k3nz0> i will ddos freenode if you don't speak english !!!!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> lwf808§ XEN比KVM好，，不過是在linux kernel上
<c933103> 。這也是
<lwf808> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯，安装来试试
<k3nz0> fucking idiots -.-
<moriramar> c933103: 我這安裝了Bitstream Cyberbit也看不到^k^剛才“好”每页的字的說。
<k3nz0> speak english !
<moriramar> k3nz0: What?
<moriramar> k3nz0: 你在這賣什麼萌。
<c933103> 話說DDoS全名是什麼denial of services?
<k3nz0> moriramar, do you speak english or you are an idiot?
<c933103> 忘了…
<c933103> 先google一下…
<k3nz0> c933103, check google idiot!
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 貌似是種類似GPU的攻擊
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 貌似是種類似boinc.GPU的攻擊
<c933103> Distributed....
<c933103> 我記得早陣子報紙有寫…
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 麼事?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装openfetion的依赖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=344155 我在系统软件库里安装openfetion出现一下提示，以致不能开始安装，求解： 无法解决软件包依赖 这个错误可能是需要不存在或不可安装的软件包引起的。或者可能在软件包之间有冲突，它们不能同时安装。 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： openfetion ...
<k3nz0> i will ddos you with my server! i have a dedicated server where i host my website tunisia-sat.com and i will attack you with it
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么能从ddos联想到gpu?
<k3nz0> i hate noobs like you
<moriramar> k3nz0: どう見ても、貴方だけはバカだろう。本とにありがどうございました！
<c933103> 。。。。。一個伺服器能ddos嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 額，，ddos的正義版是boinc 貌似boinc允許GPU muilts CPUS ，，那麼就這樣
<c933103> ………外國人懂中文日文的分別嗎？
<moriramar> c933103: 所以才好玩呢。
<moriramar> c933103: 要不再把 MeaCulpa 找來玩玩精靈語？
<k3nz0> moriramar, read the topic plz ! don't speak japanese but chinease
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 外國一般不懂/CJK 所以CJK在一起的
<c933103> ………
<ineed> Ddos 好像是分布式拒绝服务攻击
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 那就沒錯的，，boinc就是個 public的，，而且是 有正規證書的，，不過加上GPU,,CPUS就很大問題了
<moriramar> k3nz0: Oh, yes. Topic said "please use utf-8 charset". Did I use JIS encoding, dummy?
<CyrusYzGTt> Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<ineed> F00ck
<CyrusYzGTt> ..鬱悶，，剛纔有人用英文罵我白癡。。嗚嗚，，我要想人權組織，告你地域歧視
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: who
<k3nz0> CyrusYzGTt, you're hopeless go search for a girlfriend!
<ineed> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 就是 k3nz0 這位有禮貌，不會進行人身攻擊的紳士
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 最近賣萌人士比較多，你不是明白世界退化的本質嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 看吧，外國人多麼會說話
<c933103> ………他說那某突尼斯網是他的？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 把我们的小弟oicebot叫出来跟他pk
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，也是，，反正滅世計劃已經啓動了
<k3nz0> CyrusYzGTt, suck my dick
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,不是我的 是OT的
<k3nz0> i will do a sql injection to your irc channel !!!!
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 我当然知道，
<k3nz0> ' or 1=1--
<c933103> ……然後他那看似ip的whois好像是非州的…
<ineed> .oicebot on
<moriramar> c933103: 他能看懂中文嗎？
<k3nz0> order by 5
<k3nz0> order by 7
<k3nz0> order by 8
<moriramar> c933103: 從之前的對話來說？
<k3nz0> ok 7
<k3nz0> +union+select+all+1,2,3,4,5,6,7--
<ineed> 小弟不在。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看他 貌似知道 sql injection最近有更新了，，這位哥不錯，，是個升級帝
<k3nz0> fuuuuuuuuuuuck it's not working :'(
<c933103> ……不肯定…
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: SQL Injection 最近有更新什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ /貌似是注入和入侵方便點
<whsailing> 我的warzone
<whsailing> 玩不了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 支持最新版的sql
<moriramar> c933103: 看了下懂中文，不知道是哪來的賣萌的。
<whsailing> 之前是可以的，但现在不知为什么一打开就黑了
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 你也玩warzone2100
<c933103> ……可能靠機翻而已吧…
<whsailing> 玩游戏的给个解答一下
<c933103> ……然後quit了…
<c933103> Warzone?
<whsailing> 我玩到暴机了，就不玩了，然后现在想玩又玩不了了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 我比较关心系统漏洞，有没什么通用溢出漏洞呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 在之前 warzone2100換了 git 更新了
<whsailing> 一开战屏幕就黑了，重装也是一样
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那個injection的意思是說mysql新版本也可行的注入方法嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你只要，沒個星期更新一次就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯
<gebjgd> ineed, 对滚动升级版的distro没什么威胁
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不過，結合 metasploit使用效果較好
<whsailing> 就觉得linux下的这个warzone最好玩了
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 我都是 沒一個月git更新一次，，然後編譯完就開玩，，不過，我都是單機玩
<whsailing> 就玩单机，但现在都玩不了，
<whsailing> 目前保留win就是为了玩游戏的，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 話說回來，那個NoSQL會有這樣的問題嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，不清楚，等那個團隊理解了其他的數據庫，就會有的
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 我保留win是爲了字體和方便升級bios
<caleb-> 升 bios 不需要 win32 吧
<caleb-> 字体 cp 了就可以把 win32 砍了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我用win7 64bit的，，不過ASUS的是32bit的winflash
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你为嘛升级？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ M$也會升級字體的
<whsailing> 可以将win下的字体弄到linux下来安装的
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 爲了升級 vbios..這個核芯顯卡的版本
<moriramar> caleb-: 那個不是違反協議了嗎？
 * caleb- 还是没搞明白 intel cpu 升级是毛回事
<caleb-> 为毛 intel cpu 可以用软件升级？
<moriramar> caleb-: 話說Win7改了OEM用戶協議必須交授權費那個真心惡心呀。
 * ineed Me too
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 就是 CPU顯卡的 固件版本，，就像你刷rom差不多
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 他刷的不是独显 firmware 呀
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 是类似多开 core 或超频
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不是，，就是 bios的內存主頻，，還有IO
<qinglingquan> fontconfig中设置dpi和.Xresources中设置有什么区别？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，所以只是改外频？
<caleb-> 那的确没啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯，對了。。我發現winflash刷bios，，i7-2630QM會達到 3.2Ghz..
<qinglingquan> 谁知到回答一下，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 有時會升級 EC,,
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 那只是把传统超频手法，适当包装变成软件了？
<caleb-> 所以 intel 也不保证你付钱后超频成功
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 哦，起碼，這是ASUS的服務，，，
<c933103> 話說corei5 2500k能刷xeon e3 e1245的顯卡driver嗎？
<whsailing> 一个个电脑配置这么好的
<ineed>  > Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-04 23:04:38 +0800
<caleb-> 前两天才看到一颗 amd 3400 MHz dual core, 只要 459 RMB
<caleb-> 新品
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這次終於顯示月了
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍯ 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 显月？
<c933103> 就是說 intel的內顯 3000能刷p3000的driver嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 老大，，剛纔遇到個，，搞笑的老外，詳情問 ineed
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 就是 ^k^ 的顯示當前的 now
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 它一直都显示月呀！
<CyrusYzGTt> c933103§ 如果能把 winflash的鏡像識別給去掉，，應該可以吧，不過，，安全性就變差的
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 之前的是中文的，，就是沒有月份
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_kUtVK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 23:09:18
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,,認錯bot了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..ee啊。原諒我吧，，給我解封，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 之前某一位bot真的是沒有顯示月份的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 你可以翻看 22~23點的log,,很搞的
<c933103> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c933103> ...winflash=?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，刷bios的，，不過我用的是ASUS指定在系統中使用的，，不是bios自帶的那個
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的是oink，你知道它是谁的不？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你說很搞是那個賣萌假老外嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不知道
<c933103> !Ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3162911453
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，告訴 wzssyqa
<CyrusYzGTt> !DDW
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  3162927937
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 請看那個k打頭的吧。
<moriramar> !DDW
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: moriramar 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3162942937
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3162948437
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: moriramar 输入好了  3162965750  3162965750
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 输入好了  3162972406  3162972406
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3162976125  3162976125
<moriramar> 這個是誰的bot，還是Oicebot嗎？
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3162988453  3162988453
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: 洪荒元年之巫妖黃金時代, 上輩子折了翼的天使 在床上 玩球
<CyrusYzGTt> DDW
<ineed> ...
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3163061406
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  3163066656
<c933103> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3163078453
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3163080312
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 输入好了  3163097281  3163097281
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3163106390  3163106390
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  3163135500  3163135500
<imtxc> 好像debian 里面自带  cpufrequtils 的呢？
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3163165468  3163165468
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: 3108002729, CyrusYzGTt 在local聯合宇宙local宇宙local域local銀河係local太陽係local地月係。。。local地洞 洗車
<imtxc> T400 出风口依然很热？
<imtxc> 求解决办法？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 在地下放幾個麻將。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 在低下放幾個麻將。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然在洗车，哈哈！
<imtxc> 已经垫起来的
<c933103> ………用notebook cooling pad
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,,不是我，，我是輸入地點的
<imtxc> 跟win 相比  同样的使用， debian 要热的多 这个正常么？
<moriramar> c933103: 那玩意不給力呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 或者在18攝氏度的 空調房內
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 这个。。
<moriramar> imtxc: 我表示就事件本身而言不正常，就發生率而言很正常。
<ineed> No
<c933103> ………notebook fan的driver問題？
<whsailing> cpu 68%,temp:67'c
<whsailing> 因为在看acfun，所以cpu高了
<imtxc> moriramar: 不知道什么原因，有没有可能是驱动的原因呢？
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3163333234
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 這是正常的，請使用 v3最新的內核或者使用2.26.28的內核
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  3163342234
<imtxc> 我觉得好像是驱动的原因？
<imtxc> 因为  以前使用win 的时候，如果刚装完系统没有装驱动，  那么温度就会比较高。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 現在的都是因爲 其他元件也加入散熱了，，所以，就這樣，，
<c933103> !Ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3163395375
<whsailing> ！ＤＤＷ
<whsailing> 字符错了
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3163435593
<c933103> ……請用半形
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 不要用全角，，用半角
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 输入好了  3163452046  3163452046
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3163481250  3163481250
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  3163489921  3163489921
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3163503125  3163503125
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: 中午, 我 在在local聯合宇宙local宇宙local域local銀河係local太陽係local地月係local地球，火雲洞地球分部，，某空間結界 打球
<ineed> ...
<c933103> ……是太陽系不是係吧…
<ineed> c933103: 你知道这个bot的其他玩法不？
<c933103> ……我打!help而已…
<CyrusYzGTt> ...額，，我不知道繁體是不是一樣，
<ineed> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ineed> !help help
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3163731687
<whsailing> !DDW
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 加入游戏 (2/4)  3163748593
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3163755218
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw start
<IRCuser> ubuntu下怎么翻墙？
<IRCuser> 现在好像搜索引擎都打不开了
<IRCuser> hello
<c933103> Ubuntu下…用proxy vpn
<^k^> IRCuser, 好  ㍯ 
<c933103> 或者用wine執行部份翻牆軟件行嗎？
<IRCuser> 有没有教程
<IRCuser> ？
<ineed> !TTT
<ineed> ?apple
<CyrusYzGTt> !gfw
<CyrusYzGTt> !ufw
<lubotu2> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<CyrusYzGTt> !bbc
<CyrusYzGTt> !go
<ineed> 来头人把这个游戏结束
<c933103> ……教程這些…不清楚…
<c933103> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3163986453
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..怎麼結束
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 输入好了  3164016546  3164016546
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3164019046  3164019046
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3164023390  3164023390
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ ..到你了，，
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  3164048609  3164048609
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: 睡覺前, **** O'T'man **** **** 在域外妓院 Do sex
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。
<whsailing> 呵呵
<ineed> 谁打的妓院，太。。。
<whsailing> 太油菜了
<ineed> ?apple
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，好吧，，應該打 怡紅院
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，好吧，，應該打 怡春院
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者狗洞
<whsailing> 再来啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一個，
<Pwnna> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 你開頭
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 不让打make love 只能打do sex了
<whsailing> 不知怎么弄啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 好吧，，就用 雲雨交加 不行麼
<CyrusYzGTt> whsailing§ 打你剛纔打的
<whsailing> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3164234953
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 小孩子不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  3164241421
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  3164249250
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 那也好，不教壞小孩
<c933103> :1+2
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你也參加一下，，就睡覺了
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> no
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 好吧，， c933103 你呢
<whsailing> 来个人咧
<c933103> !ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  3164304796
<ineed> 最后一次，完了睡觉
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 输入好了  3164326875  3164326875
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  3164340953  3164340953
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: ineed 输入好了  3164345171  3164345171
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: whsailing 输入好了  3164349468  3164349468
<oink_kUtVK> DDW 游戏结果: Do sex, 樓上 在酮體之谷底 sleep
<c933103> …………人物…
<whsailing> ＯＫ，准备睡觉，明天早起图书馆
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我打的是地點啊
<c933103> *時間…
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<ineed> 没人。。。
<c933103> 時間…
<ineed> !chanstat
<c933103> 我打的 樓上 是forum式用法…
<ineed> !TTT
<c933103> :1+2
<c933103> !ttt
<ineed> c933103: bot的指令不能用？
<c933103> !Tty new
<c933103> !Ttt new
<c933103> !Scbus 1
<fanzeyi> = =我一瞬间以为我看错频道了
<fanzeyi> 我还以为我在看的是桌游的IRC频道……
<c933103> ...
<ineed> !help ttt
<fanzeyi> #ubuntu也有DDW的游戏啊 真好..
<c933103> !TIANQI 香港
<c933103> ...什麼事…
<ineed> !table
<ineed> :300/(1*2)
<ineed> ChanServ: !time
 * oink_kUtVK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 23:49:06
<c933103> !TIME
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_kUtVK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 04 日 星期日 23:49:28
<ineed>  >  Time.now
<^k^> ineed, 2011-09-04 23:49:01 +0800
<ineed> 睡觉，bai
<c933103> 8
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  3165152234
<c933103> !Ddw
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: c933103 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  3165161328  3165161328
<c933103> !Ddw reset
<oink_kUtVK> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 c933103 请求结束游戏  3165169906
<jackey> 向大家请教个问题，多多帮忙，11.04安装adobe reader8.1.7 使用root权限打开软件，一切正常，但是用非root用户打开时，菜单完全是空白，估计了下应该是字体的权限问题，但不知如何处理。
<jackey> 有没有兄弟遇到过这个问题的，帮助一。
<bluek> 大家好，我是新来的
<bluek> 问一下啊，现在的内核支持3d显卡了吗？
<bluek> ^k^,小样，你哑了？
<^k^> bluek, 你是男人还是女人？  ㍘ 
<bluek> 晕
<bluek> ^k^,我是不男不女的，你是男的还是女的啊？
<^k^> bluek, 你在哪里雌雄同体的，我一个男人或女人吗？  ㍘ 
<bluek> 哈哈，看来这个 bot乱说了
<muyexi> hi
<muyexi>  
<^k^> muyexi, 好  ㍙ 
<muyexi> 能问你一个问题吗
<muyexi> unbuntu中，下载电子书解压后，标题出现乱码
<muyexi> 哪位能回应一下
<gebjgd> debian testing 看来是不够新阿
<^k^>  06:01
<Pwnna> 小米能够买到货吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-27
<mindcat> how to type chinese? i can't type it
<mindcat> and i in LiveCD
<ghast> mindcat: 沒有個 輸入系統嗎
<mindcat> no
<mindcat> Xubuntu 10.04.2 LiveCD
<ghast> 英文的還是中文的?
<ghast> Xubuntu我不是很熟悉 ... 不過 如果是中文板 應該有中文輸入法吧
<mindcat> english something
<ghast> 哦 那你下載個輸入法 然後就應該可以輸入吧 ...
<ghast> 如 ibus-pinyin 之類的
<mindcat> SCIM
<ghast> scim 也應該行吧 ...
<ghast> 如 scim 的智能拼音 可以的
<xjhv> scim 现在复活了
<ghast> 是嗎
<ghast> 很好
<xjhv> 仟秋万载，ibus 滚死一边去
<mindcat> dddddd
<ghast> 我最近用的是 fcitx
<xjhv> 我那边试了一下，scim 目前不能在 opera-next 上输入，opera-next 会立马崩溃
<mindcat> \fcitx did not work
<xjhv> 你得 im-switch 选择 Fcitx
<mindcat> how
<xjhv> 然后注销之类的重进系统，应该就行了，不然的话要配置环境变量
<cocoleo> 我的ibus点击没有反应，升级后。。
<xjhv> 就是打开终端，用 root 以及普通用户分别执行 im-switch
<xjhv> 然后有个列表，可以挑输入法，ibus、scim、fcitx 都能这里设置
<ghast> im-switch 我不認識
<mindcat> i am already 注销
<xjhv> 这货不是 ubuntu 自带的吗？我印象中 fedora 和 ubuntu 自带了这两个
<xjhv> 还有系统设置里面的 language（语言支持）这个，点击它，也可以进入选择
<xjhv> 系统设置，就是 xfce 菜单里面找，或者 gnome3 右上角里面找，反正就是找到 language 语言支持这样的字眼
<mindcat> Xubuntu 10.04.2 LiveCD thanks
<mindcat> not found
<mindcat> damn SCIM
<mindcat> no chinese
<mindcat> i am going to boot 12.04
<ghast> 怎了 不能安裝scim嗎
<ubuntu> 终于该死的能说话了
<mindcat> 终于该死的能说话了
<mindcat> wtf...
<ghast> 可以了嗎
<mindcat> 该死的10.04.2版 SCIM里面没有 任何中文输入法
<ghast> 哦
<mindcat> 弄下来fcitx没法打字
<mindcat> 然后，那个版也不能检测到SATA硬盘
<ghast> 其他的系統呢
<ghast> 是不是你主板什麽的 問題呢
<mindcat> 表示WinXP正常
<mindcat> 不然就蓝屏
<mindcat> 主板我想没问题
<ghast> 那奇怪 ... 會是什麽呢 ... :\
<mindcat> 在BIOS里面没有发现AHCI模式
<mindcat> 要是能输出主板型号就好了
<mindcat> Nvidia的主板貌似
<mindcat> http://code.bulix.org/0r09y1-82063
<MeaCulpa> .
<xjhv> 不明觉厉
<mindcat> 怎么办啊 …… 我想装linux下去
<xjhv> 要装，装个 fedora 无烦恼阿
<ghast> fedora 好用嗎
<xjhv> 搞个 opensuse kde 虐虐自己阿
<ghast> 我沒用過
<mindcat> 我只是个新手……
<xjhv> 那你装个 mint mate !!
<ghast> linux mind 我也覺得很好
<mindcat> 我不想折腾，现在
<ghast> *linux mint
<xjhv> fedora 以前用过，很好用！
<mindcat> 哦
<xjhv> 比现在的 ubuntu unity 好用！不过那时候是 gnome2！！
<mindcat> 但是我怕系统资源占用高啊……
<xjhv> 机器跑得起来，推荐都来大 kde!!
<xjhv> mindcat，我诚心建议装 Deepin 最新版
<xjhv> 非常非常好，有跨时代意义的版本
<mindcat> ………… 那是什么……
<xjhv> 深度 linux
<ghast> deepin?
<mindcat> 有Ubuntu那样的软件市场吗……
<xjhv> 打包票，不然有事你呼俺来
<xjhv> 有，基于 ubuntu 和优秀的改良桌面
<mindcat> 但是我怕系统资源占用高啊……
<xjhv> ……感觉应该不会占用多高，2G内存吗？
<mindcat> 1
<xjhv> 那是 gnome3
<xjhv> 那算了，你试一下 linux mint mate 罢
<xjhv> 再不行，lubuntu 也好
<ghast> 比較漂亮的系統 一般會占用比較多的資源
<xjhv> 以前我电脑很差的时候，就装 lxde 桌面
<mindcat> 我表示系统内存的占用必要低
<ghast> lxde? 那個還行吧
<xjhv> 奇丑无比
<ghast> xjhv: 現在用哪個呢
<xjhv> lxde 是俺当年的入门桌面，
<ghast> gnome?
<xjhv> kde
<ghast> 哦
<xjhv> 你懂的，有新电脑，跑得爽
<ghast> 我用的是 fluxbox
<xjhv> 那得多蛋疼阿
<piggybox> xfce比较轻便
<ghast> 沒有啊
<xjhv> 就是个小窗口管理器
<xjhv> 还不如 openbox
<vulture> 用xubuntu的飘过
<mindcat> 我只是听说Linux跑OpenGL的游戏比Windows还快
<xjhv> fluxbox 据说中文是个硬伤
<ghast> xfce 應該不會清于flux的 我覺得
<xjhv> 这绝对是傻逼的传闻
<mindcat> 呃
<xjhv> linux 不是用来娱乐地
<ghast> 不過我比較用英文的東西
<ghast> 中文的 比較少
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 往fluxbox上折腾中文也没必要
<xjhv> ……
<xjhv> 机器好的都来俺们大kde的世界罢！
<MeaCulpa> mindcat: 问题是现在OpenGL游戏越来越扫
<MeaCulpa> s/扫/少
<ofan> http://www.gamespot.com/news/left-4-dead-2-faster-on-linux-than-windows-says-valve-6390089
<xjhv> 从来就没多过
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Left 4 Dead 2 faster on Linux than Windows, says Valve - GameSpot.com
<ghast> 我也想要看看 sawfish, 看來是個很flexible的系統 可以用 lisp 來擴展的
<xjhv> 为啥不用e17
<xjhv> 很轻量的说
<ghast> 我喜歡 fluxbox 是因為它很簡單
 * MeaCulpa Linux跑游戏虽然快，但是音频是硬伤
 * MeaCulpa oss时代虽然过去了，音效和多app音质还是差
<ghast> e17 我用過 ... 不過當時覺得配置比較復雜 ... 字體也很小
<MeaCulpa> fluxbox稳定，留着救急
<piggybox> ghast:  xfce不止是个wm啊
<mindcat> 那我再问下，在Win和Linux跑Java哪个快
<ghast> 嗯 對
<ofan> jack audio
<xjhv> e17自成一体，搞不习惯，不过真轻量，俺以为你英文无所谓这个
<xjhv> win å¿«
<ghast> fluxbox 比較 barebones的
<xjhv> 都是 win 快
<mindcat> ……
<mindcat> 好吧
<xjhv> 包括 linux 跑游戏，也没有 win 快，尤其是双显卡的，更加亏大了
<ghast> 我的fluxbox甚至沒有桌面的icons
<mindcat> 这么一说Linux何用……
<xjhv> ……这得多蛋疼，视窗没有桌面功能那么多，基本就是个 X 的存在
<MeaCulpa> ghast: ...你玩过其他box么
<xjhv> 中毒的用处，就是你用上它越久，越是骂越是用
<ghast> openbox 玩過
<MeaCulpa> ghast: fluxbox在box里算是完整的了， 很多box没panel的
<ghast> 我覺得 openbox 比 fluxbox 漂亮 ...
<piggybox> mindcat:  我记得和GUI有关的win下的java快，别的linux的java快
<MeaCulpa> ghast: fluxbox好处就是完整
<ghast> 不過我很討厭 XML
<MeaCulpa> ghast: openbox还要自己折腾
<ghast> 哈哈哈 我很懶
<MeaCulpa> ghast: +1 XML sux
<MeaCulpa> 永不OB, 讨厌XML
<ghast> fluxbox 的配置文件 很簡單
<ghast> 可是openbox的 XML ... 真麻煩
<xjhv> 自从俺买新电脑跑得起 emerge +kde，就感觉之前那破电脑白混了，还是大桌面爽阿
<xjhv> 搞什么配置文件呢，添加什么快捷鼠标呢……
<ghast> xjhv: 我看過 KDE4, 覺得挺漂亮
<MeaCulpa> ghast: fluxbox的配置，比如menu可以用脚本实时生成
<mindcat> 哦，我表示我只是想问，在Linux建立Minecraft服务器跟WinServer2008有什么差别而已……
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NzE
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] How Valve Made L4D2 Faster On Linux Than Windows
<xjhv> 不……俺觉得 ubuntu gnome2 human 主题以前最漂亮，kde 俺用了这么几个月，还是觉得相当丑，但大桌面功能全阿！！
<MeaCulpa> minecraft似乎不怎么感冒linux, minecraft-demo都很难跑起来
<xjhv> 没用过这玩意儿，mindcat 
<xjhv> 你就为了这个来试 linux 的吗？
<mindcat> minecraft是一款游戏 对
<ghast> minecraft 好像最近很 火 的
<xjhv> ……那真是本末倒置了，不要轻信 linux 轻量跑得快
<ghast> 沒玩過 只是看了youtube上的videos
<mindcat> 贴吧大量小学生玩……
<ofan> 弄过minecraft server
<ofan> 要1G+内存
<ofan> vps跑不起
<mindcat> 嘛，还有人出租服务器
<mindcat> 收费1人/8元
<mindcat> 可进入的最大人数
<mindcat> 表示那游戏专门吃内存
<mindcat> 我去换XP mIRC再说话
<piggybox> minecraft还免费开放服务端？那它只靠客户端赚钱？
<Frank> 大家早啊
<mindcat> 一次付费，不再收费
<mindcat> 对
<mindcat> VPS跑minecraft就一坑爹
<Frank> 一直想找个类似于PPS的播放器，听说XBMC不错，可是对XBMC失望了
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<ofan> piggybox: 买了以后随便连别人服务器
<mindcat> piggybox： 除非那个服务器有规定P2P
<mindcat> Pay to Play
<ofan> android上要价$6.99
<mindcat> 表示我20元人民币买到了一正版…
<mindcat> 货真价实的正版
<mindcat> 淘宝网购买……
<xjhv> ……
<mindcat> 那是半年多前的事请了
<xjhv> 你是想开服务器挣钱吗？
<ofan> 官网价格$27
<mindcat> 开服务器挣钱? 表示想过 但没资本
<mindcat> 必须有稳定低延迟机房啊啊啊啊啊
<xjhv> ……
<xjhv> 大学寝室，建个服务器给整栋楼玩！
<mindcat> 现在1个KEY开价190元差不多
 * MeaCulpa 表示以前玩游戏很多Server是老美自家线路...
<mindcat> -w-
<mindcat> 呃
<xjhv> mindcat，玩游戏有啥意思，来搞电脑罢
<xjhv> 来被电脑搞得死去活来罢
<mindcat> ……
<mindcat> 没钱没条件
<xjhv> 以前俺念书的时候，晚上就守着个黑屏滚白字，完全是普通桌面用户
<mindcat> ……
<xjhv> 大学四年都没玩儿过游戏，出来混社会了，搞个 wine WAR3 都跟渣一样
<xjhv> 新电脑跑 wine WAR3，还不如破 xp 直接跑 WAR3，不要轻信 linux 啥轻量跟快速
<mindcat> wine那是当然的吧……
<xjhv> 原生的呢，本来显卡性能就比不上 win 下 的平台，再加上渣 pulseaudio，以及系统 update **.so 不怎么稳定
<mindcat> 唉，表示SATA硬盘问题问#ubuntu频道没反映
<MeaCulpa> wine...
<ofan> wine=渣渣
<mindcat> 可能是我问的不对
<xjhv> 啥问题？
<mindcat> “help, Xubuntu 12.04 LiveCD can't detect my SATA hard drive!(that mean i can't install the xubuntu 12.04 to sata hard drive)”
<mindcat> 我是这么问的……
<mindcat> 就是啊……
<xjhv> 你 ubuntu 基他版本的能识别你的硬盘吗？
<xjhv> 再说你也不是什么新电脑
<mindcat> 没试过
<ofan> mindcat: 你插的usb？
<mindcat> 目前IDE
<ofan> mindcat: 那你问SATA?
<mindcat> 好吧 ，我有一块IDE硬盘和SATA硬盘连接上
<ofan> mindcat: lspci
<mindcat> http://code.bulix.org/0r09y1-82063
<mindcat> 10.04.2也无法识别
<mindcat> Xubuntu
<xjhv> 目前是找找其他发行版试一下罢，俺撤了，俺对硬件不甚懂
<mindcat> 好吧……
<xjhv> fedora 也有 xfce lxde 等版本
<kevinyings> 郁闷的一天又开始了，有时呆坐着。。。。还不如回家折腾
<ghast> xjhv: 目前用什麽發行版呢
<xjhv> funtoo
<xjhv> 都说了是新电脑，各种跑得起，以前旧电脑的时候跑 freebsd
<ghast> funtoo 比 gentoo 好嗎
<xjhv> 都来大 kde 的世界罢！
<mindcat> fdisk -l的结果
<mindcat> http://code.bulix.org/kzrujp-82064
<xjhv> 不好，开始装的是 funtoo，后来赶紧切换成 gentoo 去了，但不是重装
<xjhv> 不过 git 比 rsync 快得多。主要是软件源旧。
<ghast> 為何切換了啊?
<xjhv> 软件源太旧
<ghast> funtoo 用的是 git?
<ofan> mindcat: ls /sys/block
<ghast> 很舊?
<xjhv>  虽然 emerge git 的速度比 rsync 快
<xjhv> 部分新，部分很旧！比如 Gcc、glibc 非常非常旧
<ghast> 是嗎
<xjhv> 网上大都在说 funtoo 新，实质上它很旧
 * tryit funtoo,分布式gentoo?
<ofan> mindcat: 看 /etc/mkinitcpio.conf 里的HOOKS里有没有pata
<mindcat> ofan：http://code.bulix.org/k06t63-82065
<ghast> 我原來以為 funtoo 會比 gentoo 好的...
<xjhv> 不知道分布式是啥意思。反正两者基本上都一样。
<xjhv> 你要是不追新的话，funtoo 比 gentoo 好得多！！
<ghast> 是嗎
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 什么逻辑...
<ghast> 我確實不喜歡用很舊的軟體 ...
<xjhv> 维护人员少，有些软件旧，但有些软件很新，主要是 Stage3 旧 gentoo 的新得很
<ofan> arch新
<ofan> 新的都崩溃
<xjhv> ghast， funtoo 不是旧软件，是很新，就是一些偏门的很旧
<mindcat> /etc/mkinitcpio.conf对吗
<mindcat> 确认没有该文件
<ghast> 嗯 明白
<xjhv> 但比如我当时要用 gcc 4.6，可它的源只有 4.3，但对于普通用户来说，4.3 完全够用
<xjhv> 它的 kde 也是 4.9，总之就是因为人少，所以有些不重要的就比较旧
<mindcat> ofan：没有该文件
<ghast> 我這裏安裝的是 gcc 4.7.1
<xjhv> 你真蛋疼，这货不是还是 Rc 吗
<ghast> Rc?
<xjhv> 再说，这货新旧有啥关系呢，我原来升 4.6.3 只是为了 w.qq 这个戳软件依赖，不然 funtoo 真够用了
<ofan> 4.3老了
<ghast> 比如 C++11 的支持 舊的 GCC 沒有
<ofan> 最少4.5+
<xjhv> 哈哈，不知道，没需求那么多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早~ 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有事请教~ 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gnu for linux 里面,  有gcc吗? 不是那个mingw
<xjhv> 只看懂了 mingw
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你说gnuwin32?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 只能是mingw?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gnuwin32只是工具集，没有编译器
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦... 好吧~ 
<xjhv> 据说可以用 crossdev 编译 win32 软件
<MeaCulpa> imadper: mingw之类的事早有人干了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: mingw自己，还有那个msys
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就是不想装vs, 所以需要个编译器~ 
<MeaCulpa> mingw+msys
<imadper> ok
<MeaCulpa> 有个bash有autotools, 编译一般软件够了，我用来编过mplayer
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, mplayer有prebuilt版本的
<MeaCulpa> 然2005年微软开放了个VS Express版本之后，gcc编出来的东西太烂很多大项目都转去微软编译器了
<MeaCulpa> 毕竟自家的东西，后门留得多
<MeaCulpa> KDE4之类就有mingw和msc两个版本可选
<imadper> winkde?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: KDE本来就是跨平台的
<MeaCulpa> 大部分KDE软件
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 以前装过.
<MeaCulpa> 只是后来shit越搅和越多...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过好像依赖cywin吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 现在喷gnu autotools的比喷微软的人还多，所以很多开源项目直接给你个MS Makefile
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不依赖的，cygwin那撮货怎配沾染Qt4,,,
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 
<MeaCulpa> cygwin 是很多东西的起源...但现在何必用
<MeaCulpa> 就像你不会和一个母类人猿OOXX
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ........ 囧....
<ofan> 用cmake
<ofan> kde项目全用cmake
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊现在能分家的都分家了，cygwin越来越没市场
<imadper> cfy: 早~
<ofan> 没研究过autotools,不过看起来跟cmake一样
<cfy> imadper: lilo早
<ofan> 不过弄得很繁琐
<cfy> imadper: 我摄像头已经到手了
<imadper> cfy: ... 还是叫我grub吧...
<ofan> cfy: 叫色大象
<imadper> cfy: 偷拍?
<cfy> imadper: 不过貌似linux下面软件烂的很..
<cfy> imadper: 做毕业设计..
<imadper> cfy: cheese 就知道这个
<cfy> imadper: 不能录像...一录就挂
<cfy> imadper: cheese
<imadper> cfy: 偷拍就够了, 你还想偷录? 
<cfy> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: . WFH
<cfy> imadper: 还在上班?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是呀...
<imadper> cfy: 不上班, 哪来钱吃饭...
<cfy> imadper: 你爸妈不养你了?
<cfy> imadper: 还是你要养你老婆了?
<cfy> imadper: cheese太挫了..一定要开图形..
<cfy> imadper: 实在不行,我去把源代码抄一抄
<cfy> imadper: 720p的..
<cfy> imadper: 人呢?
<cfy> imadper: 我了个去.摄像头里面有麦克风...却貌似不能用
<cfy> imadper: 还是mplayer高级
<cfy> imadper: 人呢......喵
 * Cherrot Win7 32位用个4G内存都这么蛋疼   渣系统
<cfy> Cherrot: 刚好你来了
<Cherrot> cfy: hi~
<cfy> Cherrot: 你的视频监控怎么弄的?
<Cherrot> cfy: 用的motion啊
<cfy> Cherrot: motion?
<Cherrot> cfy: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> Win9 开始drop 32位支持了吧
<cfy> Cherrot: 不明白,啥motion?
<Cherrot> cfy: 软件名字叫motion， 可以结合数据库
<cfy> Cherrot: 啥摄像头?
<Cherrot> cfy: 就是平常家用的web摄像头
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦..
<hamo> roylez_: 你妹...
<Cherrot> cfy: 你要做啥监控？
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹的黑毛
<cfy> Cherrot: 装个13的.我准备监控+人像识别
 * Cherrot 主席重口味……
<cfy> Cherrot: 还要配置的...
<cfy> Cherrot: 怎么用数据库的?
<Cherrot> cfy: 人像识别是用openCV吗？ 
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<cfy> Cherrot: 是阿,
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: WFH吧
<Cherrot> cfy: 在 ~/.motion/motion.conf 下配置就好了  给你个链接哈
<cfy> Cherrot: 好.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<cfy> Cherrot: 是照片么?否则怎么存数据库?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Typhoon啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天么？
<Cherrot> cfy: https://github.com/cherrot/dotfiles/blob/master/motion.conf
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...你不知道...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在家躲台风呢
<cfy> roylez_: 渣主席
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
 * hamo 魔都又台风？
<Cherrot> cfy: 数据库中记录的应该只是时间吧  图片保存到文件，超过一定时间会将图片合并成mpeg视频
<cfy> 我都没躲...
<cfy> 上海的在说躲台风...
<Cherrot> cfy: 而且自带简单的HTTP server功能
<Cherrot> cfy: 人像识别是有现成的程序吗？ 求分享 :D
<cfy> Cherrot: opencv,人像识别啥的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：libreoffice只能从终端运行，图标无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385356 本人菜鸟，最近在倒腾ubuntu，遇到此问题：libreoffice在终端用命令运行正常，没有任何出错提示，但是点击图标无法运行，不知何故，是不是要安装什么插件?忘 …
<cfy> Cherrot: 很多的,搜搜到处都是
<cfy> Cherrot: 我也只是准备这么做.还没开始研究
<cfy> Cherrot: 你啥专业的?
<Cherrot> cfy: 嗯  我软件学院。。。 网络工程。。。 坑爹专业。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 还好吧..
<hamo> Cherrot: 软件学院怎么会有网络工程？
 * Cherrot 这年头不懂点openCV都不好意思跟人家打招呼了……
<hamo> Cherrot: 网络工程不都是在计院么？
<Cherrot> hamo: 可以赚钱呗
<cfy> Cherrot: 其实对我来说.视频没啥用
<cfy> Cherrot: 主要是告诉拍照
<Cherrot> hamo: 思科 华为啥的   而且老师啥也不会  真想去爆他们菊花
 * gfrog 早
<MeaCulpa> 软件学院...网络...
<hamo> Cherrot: 来爆这个每次以来就说早的人吧...
<MeaCulpa> 基蛙早
<kevinyings> hamo:你家的网络工程在计院，有一毛钱关系吗？
<Cherrot> hamo: ...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 欢迎吐槽 :D
<hamo> kevinyings: 好吧...
 * MeaCulpa 以前读书CS的也有很多门网络课，据说是教起来方便，不用涉及时下潮流
<MeaCulpa> 我国教育嘛~
 * hamo 匿了...
<yandong> Cherrot: 我也是软件学院，也学过思科神马的
<Cherrot> yandong: :) 
<kevinyings> 我了个去，妓院不是信息与计算学院吗？
<yandong> Cherrot: 不过我觉得还好，挺有用的，一些基本的网络常识，基本的网络设备配置
<kevinyings> 计算机学院不CS吗？
<kevinyings> CS与SC有什么差别？
<Cherrot> yandong: 主要是我学校的人太垃圾 
<Cherrot> yandong: :D 而且我对硬件没啥兴趣
<yandong> 我也没有，不过一些常识还是要有的
<hamo> huntxu: 帅胡，看到你的kernel patch了...
<huntxu> hamo: .
<hamo> huntxu: gaoji...第几个了？
<huntxu> hamo: 第一个
<hamo> huntxu: 犇
<Cherrot> huntxu: 犇
<ofan> huntxu: 犇
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 肚子有点不舒服
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: huntxu 犇
<cfy> Cherrot: 效果不错阿
 * MeaCulpa 以前读书的时候，网络课老师讲7层模型，报文格式，协议原理，一年就这样过去了，尼玛...
<cfy> Cherrot: opencv的
<cfy> Cherrot: http://blog.csdn.net/sangni007/article/details/7453987
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 学习OpenCV——行人识别&人脸识别(总算运行出来了) - 推着梦想前进 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<ltscn> 求助啊~~用u盘做启动盘,然后格式化了u盘后,u盘容量变小了,600多M,这个怎么破?
<Cherrot> cfy: :D
<Cherrot> ltscn: 你是 dd 的U盘吧？
<ofan> ltscn: 山寨u盘
<Cherrot> cfy: 好东西哦  收了 :)
<binker> 善哉善哉
<ltscn> Cherrot: 对的,是dd的
<ltscn> ofan: 55555
<cfy> Cherrot: :)网上搜索到处都是嘛:D
<binker> 山寨的能用才怪
<Cherrot> ltscn: 你dd一个iso镜像到U盘，那你的U盘自然就变成光盘的容量大小了呗
<ltscn> Cherrot: 格式化了以后还是一样?
<Cherrot> cfy: 我还没接触过opencv呢，只是放到学习日程里了 
<binker> 买金士顿吧
<Cherrot> ltscn: 等你用完重新格式化 容量就回来了 
 * gfrog gaoji蛋竟然没在呢。
<binker> 靠谱一点
<gfrog> huntxu: 犇
<cfy> gfrog: good egg
<binker> 不会那么蛋疼
<cfy> gfrog: 基蛙早上好
<gfrog> cfy: 早
 * gfrog 早
<ltscn> Cherrot: 我已经格式化了,现在一个空优盘,600多M...
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> 你用磁盘工具检测一下
<Cherrot> ltscn: 重建分区表
<binker> 嗯
<ltscn> 好,我试试
<Cherrot> ltscn: gparted 这样的分区工具  方便的很
<binker> 山寨的U盘容量本来就是扩容的
<binker> 垃圾
<binker> 骗人的
<binker> 实际的容量没有标称的那么多
<ltscn> 正品该去哪里买呢?京东?
<binker> 还是买金士顿比较好
<ltscn> 这u
<Cherrot> ltscn: 你重建分区表就行了。。。
<ltscn> Cherrot: 恩
<binker> 在淘宝的金士顿旗舰店买
<binker> 包是正品的
<ltscn> binker: 哦~
<binker> 都是白菜价
 * MeaCulpa U 盘都在超市买...
<binker> 也不用担心买到假货
<binker> 妈的，昨晚买的啤酒居然也是山寨版的青岛啤酒
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hamo> binker: 这玩意还有山寨的？
<binker> 就是在小店买的
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 啤酒是奢侈品，没必要去小店买吧
<binker> 喝了才仔细看瓶子
<MeaCulpa> 单位酒精的价格，啤酒最贵了...
<binker> 妈的，上面写的是青岛名牌
<MeaCulpa> binker: lol
<worm> 果然-cn就是off-topic啊~
<ltscn> Cherrot: 果然,有2个多G没分配
<binker> 写的两个青岛字体和青岛啤酒一样的
<ltscn> Cherrot: 多谢啦~
 * MeaCulpa 想起以前图书馆里的武打书，金童， 金庸新， 古龙名，占龙...
<Cherrot> worm: 对于一切IRC邮件列表都是这样 :D
<Cherrot> ltscn: 不客气 重建分区表，建立一个FAT32分区就行了
<ltscn> Cherrot: 恩,感谢~
<binker> 还有红牛也有山寨版的
<Cherrot> binker: 这哪儿还是山寨啊  直接假货了。。。
<binker> 很多有名的产品都被山寨了
<Cherrot> binker: 除非叫红猪  lol
<binker> 包装都非常的相似
<jusss> Cherrot: 想买一路由器，求推荐
<binker> 颜色神马的都一样
<binker> 买TP吧
<worm> 某天逛电脑城，看到某安卓平板电脑，霸气起名叫wepad. 
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 午休时间，去Jay1休息下
<Cherrot> jusss: 不懂行  问刷过openwrt的牛人们吧 :)
<binker> TP-linK
<jusss> Cherrot: openwrt是啥
<jusss> binker: 嗯
<binker> 刷 openwrt有点折腾
<Cherrot> jusss: 路由器里跑的系统 
<worm> 路由器固件
<binker> 还是老实点买个新的TP
<Cherrot> jusss: hamo 好像刷过
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么SSH会自动起来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385363 用sysv-rc-conf 看了下，每个运行级别的ssh都没设置，为什么ssh会自己起来，SecureCRT还是可以连上去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 burrrn — 2012-08-27 10:54 
<Cherrot> jusss: 千万别买磊科这种坑爹货就行了
<jusss> Cherrot: 哦
<binker> 呵呵，这东西要去官网上看支持哪些路由器才行
<worm> 802.11n 300Mbps？
<hamo> Cherrot: 啥？
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，求推荐路由器
<cfy> jusss: dir 825 :D
<Cherrot> hamo: 我记得你刷过 openwrt 哈
<hamo> jusss: 并不了解...问主席...
<binker> 不然买错了，回来刷不了
<jusss> cfy: 这又是啥
<kevinyings> 对下型号
<cfy> jusss: dlink dir 825
<jusss> cfy: 我搜搜
<roylez_> Cherrot: 问神
<binker> 买个TPLink的
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽千古
 * Cherrot 乃们踢起皮球来了……
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想买Galaxy S3
<cfy> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 壕
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席不朽～
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣去死
<huntxu> tenzu: 再不卖，就禁售了
<binker> 天主
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 那天把玩了一下别人的, 被震撼了
<roylez_> tenzu: 是么..
<tenzu> huntxu: 卖嘛?
<huntxu> tenzu: ä¹°
<binker> 750M双频千兆无线路由器
<binker> TL-WDR4310
<kevinyings> binker:教你个方法，先买最贵的，回来拆了，学习一下，再去买个
<binker> 2.4/5GHz双频技术，避开无线干扰
<binker> 千兆有线端口，更快的网络传输速率
<binker> 提供2个USB接口，支持网络存储共享、多媒体服务器、FTP服务器等功能
<binker> IP带宽控制功能，自由分配上网带宽
<binker> WDS无线桥接功能，轻松扩展无线网络 
<kk> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> 买能刷的
<tenzu> huntxu: 我想买9300, 不想买9308
<jusss> cfy: 有没有便宜能刷的
<kevinyings> 垃圾厂一大堆
<binker> 那时候我要买的是无线网卡，那卖家居然给我发个这无线路由器过来
<worm> 唔*@*居然禁言
<binker> 我去找他，他一口咬定没发错
<Cherrot> binker: 那你赚大了。。。
<Cherrot> binker: 还找啥啊  偷着乐呗
<binker> 我后来又得另外买一个内置的无线网卡阿，哥
<huntxu> binker: 不是有usb接口么
<binker> 这个有USB接口
<Cherrot> binker: 你有线插到路由器上再用路由器桥接不就得了
<binker> 可以用来脱机下载
<binker> 还有用来当作文件服务器
<binker> 家庭媒体文件服务器
<cfy> 还不如买个离线下载 cc Cherrot 
<binker> 呵呵 
<cfy> Cherrot: 你买vip有优惠么?
<Cherrot> cfy: 貌似没有
<cfy> Cherrot: ....
<Cherrot> cfy: 可以用企鹅币买的话就算有优惠了。。。
<binker> 买什么离线下载，有会员就得了
<cfy> 我想冲个年卡
<binker> 不用买
<cfy> Cherrot: 啥意思?
<cfy> binker: 是阿,就是会员
<Cherrot> cfy: 有企鹅币的优惠
<binker> 有一TB的离线下载空间
<cfy> Cherrot: 多少优惠?
<binker> 不止，是1024T
<Cherrot> binker: 哇 这么爽啊   
<binker> 1PB
<binker> 在网上下载了很多国家地理的纪录片
<cfy> imadper: 咱必须学习c++了...
<binker> 都是HD的
<Cherrot> cfy: 免费送一点，不够的话还有一定量的可以折扣，再多就没优惠了
<Cherrot> cfy: 开会员反正是足够了
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<cfy> imadper: opencv是c++的...
<cfy> 谁会c++...
<cfy> 给咱推荐本书
<imadper> cfy: 哦... cv高级呀...
<cfy> 有c基础..
<cfy> imadper: :D
<Cherrot> cfy: 有其他语言的wrapper的
<jusss> cfy: dir 615l能刷openwrt吗
<imadper> cfy: 去看谭浩强吧
<cfy> jusss: 不知
<Cherrot> imadper: 竟然推荐他。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 怎么了?
<cfy> imadper: 潭你妹你阿
<binker> 这个
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈哈~
<binker> 丰富的USB接口功能，轻松构建家庭多媒体网络
<binker> TL-WDR4310提供2个USB2.0接口，支持存储共享、多媒体服务器、FTP服务器功能，通过外接大容量存储设备（U盘或者移动硬盘），可以轻松构建家庭多媒体网络。
<cfy> binker: 去openwrt官网看
<imadper> cfy: 咩蛤蛤蛤~~~
<aguai> C on Pointer/ C 與指針
<Cherrot> imadper: 他的书偶不喜欢。。。
<cfy> binker: 那里有说的的
<cfy> aguai: 我说C++
<imadper> aguai: cfy 早就精通c了....\
<binker> 我就在用阿
<cfy> imadper: 没你精通 T_T
<cfy> imadper: s/T_T/:p/
<aguai> cfy: 有一本.....我忘記大陸的名字了
<imadper> cfy: 毛, 我不会c...
<Cherrot> cfy: C++ Primer ?   你学语言的功夫还不如用其他语言先搞一个么  而且你C都没问题了  C++不就半小时入手的事。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你妹
<imadper> Cherrot: 两个完全不同的语言... 半小时...
 * cfy 烧饭先..
<Cherrot> imadper: 真虚伪 :P
<binker> 后来我把这个无线路由器送给我表弟了
<imadper> Cherrot: 虚伪你妹... 必须不会呀...
<binker> 跟他换一个TP 340G+的
<aguai> cfy: www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<binker> 用来组建无线网络桥接
<binker> 因为办公室用的是腾达的无线路由器，和最新的TP无线路由器不兼容WDS
<binker> 不能桥接
<binker> 我只好用两个旧的TP无线路由器来桥接了
 * Cherrot 路由器被房东锁起来了，密码也给改了 :(  要是傻逼房东没事儿广播MAC导致断网，爷能封你MAC么！
<binker> 在淘宝上买了两个，都是旧的，才20块钱
<binker> 以前买的新无线路由器要好几百块钱呢
<binker> 第一次买个有线路由器就被坑了
<binker> 要400多
<binker> 回来还不能用，我立马回去换了
 * Cherrot js里用eval处理ajax是不是很容易跨站。。。
<ofan> Cherrot: 会被骂
<cfy> Cherrot: 有一套工具可以暴力破解的
<Cherrot> ofan: 还好不是我写的 :D
<binker> 呵呵‘
<Cherrot> cfy: 昨天得到的方案是下个字典，然后用wget暴力破解，有更好用的方法？
<cfy> Cherrot: 有个软件支持的
<binker> 、此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
<cfy> Cherrot: 我找找
<binker>   如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。
<binker>   如果您的计算机受到防火墙或代理服务器的保护，请确认 Firefox  被授权访问网页。
<hamo> Cherrot: 为什么要用eval处理ajax?
<Cherrot> cfy: 不是无线路由器  是有线
<binker> 崩溃了
<cfy> Cherrot: 可以代替你手动wget
<binker> 总是连接超时
<binker> 连接被重置
<Cherrot> hamo: 处理ajax响应后的XHR对象：  eval(response.responseText)
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>       
<binker>         
<binker>         
<binker>           载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<kk> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Cherrot> cfy: 哇 那相比真真儿是极好的 :D
<kk> binker: .. ..
<ofan> Cherrot: 卧槽 真敢写
 * Cherrot 现在kk都不警告了哦
<binker> 关于巴厘岛的绿色学校
<binker> 结果就。。。。。
<Cherrot> ofan: 其实还真就是这么写的。。。
<hamo> Cherrot: 这个应该没事...
<Cherrot> hamo: 为什么呢？ 可以信任responseText内容吗？
<cfy> Cherrot: hydra
<Cherrot> cfy: thanks :)
<binker> 你们在讨论什么呢
<ltscn_> 跪了,debian居然有专门的usb的image,难怪dd不行.....
<Cherrot> cfy: 好东西呀 lol
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 你要干嘛？
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 目测是USB装系统？
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 我想用u盘装debian
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 恩
<binker> 他要弄个U盘系统
<binker> 嘿嘿
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 我听从了 namobudaha的意见，用grub搞定的，贼爽
<cfy> Cherrot: 你试试吧,不一定满足你需要
<hamo> Cherrot: 当然...
<hamo> Cherrot: 话说你居然在上dooloo.info
<Cherrot> hamo: 为毛不能上……
<hamo> Cherrot: 表扬一下
<Cherrot> hamo: :D
<ltscn_> 我新手啊,都不是很懂,当时装ubuntu,直接用ultraiso就搞定了...现在这个debian,用dd还不行,能引导,但是有一步是找cd-rom,找不到
 * Eggache is away: 搬砖中……
<cfy> hamo: 上了就能表扬?
<cfy> hamo: dooloo.info 和 roylez啥关系?
<yinhai> 终于进来了，配置了半个小时的，irssi的proxy。
<cfy> hamo: ...
<cfy> hamo: 跟你什么关系?
<cfy> hamo: 你和主席建的?
<hamo> cfy: 额...
<cfy> hamo: ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 请问PINGUY OS12.04有中文语言包吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385364 请问PINGUY OS12.04有中文语言包吗？在语言更新时根本找不到安装中文这一选项。哪位朋友有中文语言包的，请发个出来。谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2012-08-27 11:21 
<cfy> hamo: 为啥都是主席和你发的?
<Oooops> 发啥。蛤蟆发烧？
<cfy> Oooops: http://dooloo.info/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<kevinyings> ltscn_:一般的dvd，cd ，dd 都可搞定吧
<ltscn_> kevinyings: 啊,我就是用cd的iso,dd以后,重启可以进安装,语言地域都选好,然后他就加载cdrom,说找不到
<hamo> cfy: 就是我俩搞的...
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 我是用grub引导的iso镜像 安装的 ubuntu alternate cd。 都差不多的 。
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 看文档来就行了  debian文档里用的不是grub，不过应该问题也不大
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 看文档觉得好麻烦...新手压力有点大..
<kevinyings> Cherrot:一度用alternate 从8.04升到10.04
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 我也是新手啊  :P
<kevinyings> 蛋疼啊
<Cherrot> cfy: 看， hamo 都自觉用“搞”这个字了
<cfy> Cherrot: gaoji cc hamo 
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 额,感觉有点假
<ltscn_> 我就是这个问题:http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread356496.html
<kk> ltscn_ ⇪ ti: U盘安装debian，系统要求探测光驱并从光驱加载驱动，这怎么操作？
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 不骗你 的确新手一枚
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 那看来我连新手都不配了....55555
 * Cherrot ...
<Guest20130> ltscn_: 不探测
<zer4tul> ltscn_: 他的手是刚换的，你也是？
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 哦对了  你可以进入安装界面了对吧？
<ltscn_> zer4tul: 汗  啥意思@_@
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 还以为你引导不起来呢
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 对
<Cherrot> zer4tul: ....
<ltscn_> Guest20130: 不探测,自己加载?
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 那就好办了嘛   你手动把iso挂载上
 * Guest20130 擦 我咋是这nic
<zer4tul> ltscn_: 新“手”
<Guest20130> ltscn_: 需要的驱动可以扔到u盘根目录里
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 是通过iso镜像安装吧？  debian探测的不知道是不是 /cdrom    你把iso镜像挂载到 /cdrom就行了  
<zer4tul> ltscn_: 你手工mount上iso就可以了吧？骗它已经加载了
<Cherrot> ltscn_: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /PATH/TO/YOUR/ISO /cdrom
 * hamo ..
<ltscn_> 我试过,不过好像提示一个错误,你们等一下,我找一下
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 加 -o loop 参数了？
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 这个好像没有,好,我再去试试
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 另外提醒一下
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 如果配置软件包一步执行不了的话，先把grub装好，然后卸载iso镜像 重新执行配置软件包那一步
<cfy> hamo: 哦.我看到 MeaCulpa咯
<ltscn_> Cherrot: 哦,好的,感谢啊
<ltscn_> 你们好热心啊,好感动~~
<Cherrot> ltscn_: :)
<Cherrot> ltscn_: 我就说了我是新手的嘛
<ltscn_> Cherrot: ........
<Oooops> ltscn_: 新来的？一般新来的，他们都认为是妹子。所以热心。
<ltscn_> Oooops: .....确实是新来...不过不是妹子...
<Oooops> 尤其哪个 Cherrot ，最饿狼了的
<Cherrot> Oooops: ....
 * Cherrot ee都这么说我…… 桑心 。。。
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/225976 cfy 发现一个窗口。lol
<cfy> iog什么意思?
<cfy> Oooops: 什么意思?
<Oooops> .... 截图出问题了。nnnnd
<Oooops> 有一个vim没关闭。
<cfy> Oooops: 还好哦
<Oooops> 是啊
<jyfl987> http://www.skullsecurity.org/blog/2010/stuffing-javascript-into-dns-names  这个比较狠
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: SkullSecurity » Blog Archive » Stuffing Javascript into DNS names
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你查dns是走什么？
<aguai> cfy: C++程序設計原理與實踐 <= 這本好
<ofan> cfy: lisp帝要学c++了？
<jyfl987> 擦  学什么不好学cpp
<jyfl987> aguai: 阿怪？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥意思... 走什么
 * Eggache is back (gone 00:30:35)
<aguai> jyfl987: yes
 * tryit 有使用gnus的吗？
<jyfl987> aguai: 难得你来这里了 常驻么
<jyfl987> 额 我吃饭去  回来说
<yinhai> gnus是指什么东西？
 * Eggache is away: 搬砖中……
<ltscn> 终于可以了!!!!
<ltscn> 眼泪都下来了啊
<ltscn> 原来直接把u盘挂到/cdrom就可以了
<ltscn> 都不用iso了
<ofan> 抠鼻
<yinhai> ltscn: 你是在弄挂在U盘的问题么，帅哥。
<ltscn> yinhai: 不是..就是装个系统..
<yinhai> ltscn: U盘安装系统么？装什么系统啊。
<binker> 茵海是梅子
<ltscn> yinhai: 装debian,我太二了...
<ofan> ltscn: 确实2，应该装arch
<binker> 装DEBIAN 是文艺青年
<ltscn> ofan: 55555  好怕
<yinhai> ofan: 为什么？arch比debain好在什么地方来着？
<binker> 装CHAPI才是2
<Oooops> yinhai: 好在可预见什么时候死机
<binker> 叉劈
<yinhai> Oooops: 能否详细说下，我一直用着更2的，ubuntu....
<ofan> yinhai: kubuntu不错
<ofan> ubuntu算了
<binker> arch就是滚动升级
<ltscn> 现在用着mint的,算什么水平..
<yinhai> ofan: 好吧，我只要能满足需求就可以了，之前公司尝试了下opensuse，后来立刻放弃了。
<binker> 直到有一天你的机器不能升级为止
<binker> 也就该挂了
<yinhai> arch的升级，很stable，而不会出现崩溃，或者混乱么？
<ofan> yinhai: 会
<binker> 手贱乱升级就会了
<yinhai> binker: 我就曾经升级11到12，ubuntu，造成了我系统都开不了机，都崩溃了。
<yinhai> binker: 然后就不升级了大版本了
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BFXOZE#
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Mini MK802 Android 4.0 Google TV Box HD IPTV Player PC Allwinner A10 1G DDR3: Electronics
<ofan> 这个谁买了
<binker> 整一个山寨货
<ofan> http://miniandroidpc.com/shop/luxury-android-8gb-mini-pc-wireless-keyboard-kit
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Luxury Kit 1GB Mini PC, Wireless Keyboard w/ Traceball and 8GB TF Card
<binker> yinha 我现在还是用ubuntu 10.04
<ofan> 卧槽这键盘好牛逼
<ofan> binker: 山寨毛
<wolftankk> ……
<yinhai> binker: 我现在也不打算升级了，每次升级要配置的东西太多，我在想怎样才能备份下系统，你有建议么？
<ofan> 可以装ubuntu
<binker> 这东西深圳的厂最多了
<binker> 牛哄哄的
<yinhai> binker: 最好是能换一台机器，拷贝过去，一解压，就都OK了那种。
<ltscn> debian的stable源是不是基本不用升级的...
<binker> yinha 把你安装过的软件包都备份起来阿
<ofan> binker: 你买了？
<binker> 有工具备份的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你没有查询dns记录的需求么
<yinhai> 介绍一个，我没有备份过。我都是直接把home目录给打包了。
<binker> 还有备份些关键系统配置文件就好了
<binker> 用着很舒服
<wolftankk> 我配置文件直接用git管理 保存到github上
<binker> 我已经习惯用ubuntu10.04的系统的
<binker> 我保存到U盘和ubuntuone上面
<wolftankk> home目录 其实可以用rsync 同步到另一台电脑上...
<yinhai> ubuntuone上，的确是个好主意啊，github也不错。
<binker> 嗯
<yinhai> 原来可以用rsync啊，我是用git，在两台机器，推来推去的。
<yinhai> 居然有rsync，我一会儿试试
<ofan> http://miniandroidpc.com/shop/mini-wireless-keyboard-with-trackball  我擦 连Fn都有
<binker> 我的记事本也是同步到ubuntuone上面
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: New 2.4GHz wireless mini portable keyboard with traceball 
<ofan> 我要买！
<binker> 还有用另外一个网盘
<yinhai> binker: 如果你要记东西，强烈推荐你，用chrome，然后装一个evernote的插件
<yinhai> binker: 你会抛弃firefox的
<binker> ofan你去淘宝买好了
<binker> 多的要死
<ofan> binker: 多少钱
<binker> yinhai我不想用chrome
<binker> 几百块钱
<ofan> 这个也几百块钱
<cfy> ofan: 是哦.因为opencv
<cfy> ofan: 你才lisp帝
<binker> 嗯，miniPC+无线键盘的价格就这样
<cfy> aguai: 哦?
<yinhai> binker: 为什么?chrome很不错，帐号同步，插件，历史记录都能一样，还有新浪的fawave，和evernote
<wolftankk> 这键盘敲起来好有感觉
<cfy> aguai: 我要英文的
<zer4tul> chrome吃内存厉害
<binker> 现在的迷你PC就是一个安卓手机的板子
<wolftankk> 我还是习惯firefox
<binker> 我也是喜欢用火狐
<ofan> cfy: 啧啧 搞opencv了？
<binker> 因为有反广告插件
<yinhai> 我现在觉得chrome最让我受不了的，就是缺少firefox的那个标签管理
<yinhai> 标签一多，就头晕
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu live安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385374 制作了USB live盘，安装过程（前一大部分）很顺利，快完了，突然冒出个硬盘写入失败，提示可能原因CD/DVD驱动、硬盘灰尘…（大概这样），已经在设置账户密码了，却安装系统失败，求救！ 注：装有win7  …
<zer4tul> yinhai: 多少标签？
<wolftankk> 还有greasemonkey .
<wolftankk> chrome 的不成熟
<yinhai> 我一般要开20多个
<binker> 我用了一个类似dropbox的网盘插件
<zer4tul> yinhai: 你能看得过来么？
<ofan> 这国产货确实不错
<yinhai> wolftankk: chrome，还不成熟啊......
<binker> 直接在鹦鹉螺文件管理器上就可以使用网盘了
<binker> 很方便，查看网盘和看本地文件一样
<yinhai> zer4tul: 我是工作查询用的，开着，用的时候切过去。
<zer4tul> yinhai: 如果chrome不那么吃内存，我倒是可以考虑用它
<binker> 你们用过iCloud么
<yinhai> zer4tul: 现在内存都应该至少4G了，其实无所谓内存了呀，兄弟。
<zer4tul> yinhai: 标签管理什么的我倒是不常用，我最多也就开10多个标签
<binker> 以前还没有卖给苹果的那个网盘
<ofan> 没ipad/iphone icloud基本没用
<binker> 现在用着很舒服的
<wolftankk> firefox有pentadactyl 
<zer4tul> yinhai: chrome+thunderbird，4G根本不够
<wolftankk> 这是重点...
<binker> 不是苹果的icloud
<ofan> 4g内存小上网本用chrome撸过
<jyfl987> ofan: 上网本有4G ram的？
<ofan> zer4tul: thunderbird吃内存
<ofan> jyfl987: 自己加
<binker> 是另外一个云存储网站
<zer4tul> ofan: 吃得厉害
<yinhai> zer4tul: 不会吧，chrome+thunderbird，4G，按照道理，肯定够了。
<ofan> 本来8g
<zer4tul> ofan: chrome跟thunderbird有得比，所以两个一起用就纠结了
<binker> 我不用雷鸟邮件套件
<wolftankk> 浏览器没有不吃内存的...
<zer4tul> wolftankk: firefox还好吧
<binker> 用系统自带的进化套件
<wolftankk> 如果一个网站ajax应用的多.. 内存占有更大
<ofan> zer4tul: gmail?
<zer4tul> ofan: 囧，公司的邮件系统
<ofan> gmail用web版
<binker> 火狐的吃内存也多
<ofan> zer4tul: 渣
<zer4tul> ofan: exchange，用web会想死的
<wolftankk> 还是要看你打开的网站...
<binker> 嗯
<zer4tul> wolftankk: 同样的网站
<binker> 用进化套件就可以了
<yinhai> ofan: 同意你的观点。
<binker> 什么的都不用
<zer4tul> binker: 啥玩意？进化套件是什么东西
<wolftankk> zer4tul 嗯, ff现在的版本在内存上 确实优化了不少
<roylez> adam8157: 你上头条了
<ltscn> binker: evolution
 * zer4tul 哐当
<binker> ubuntu10.04自带的邮件客户端
<adam8157> roylez: ............
<yinhai> evolution被翻译成，进化套件....
<binker> ltscn 嗯，正式
<yinhai> 神翻译
 * tryit 有人用gnus吗？请教个问题
<wolftankk> .....
<ltscn> binker: 擦,回错人了
<binker> 就是回你
<binker> 没错呢
<ltscn> binker: 我说我回错了..
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的本本型号什么来着
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> jyfl987: 上网本？
<jyfl987> en
<ofan> jyfl987: x120e
<ofan> jyfl987: x120e不错有i3cpu版
<ofan> 但是显卡没apu的nb
<jyfl987> ofan: 居然是fusion呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班了没？
<binker> yinha
<ofan> jyfl987: x130e
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你体验得如何 apu
<ofan> jyfl987: cpu比较烂
<ofan> 其他都很好
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 cpu要怎样 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WFH
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 显卡不错
<binker> APU好阿
<yinhai> 这儿有人用vundle管理vim的插件么?我这边碰到个问题，每次，install一个插件，居然关闭之后，再次开启，就找不到这个插件了。
<binker> 跑的很快的
<zer4tul> yinhai: 我用undle
<jyfl987> ofan: 玩密码破解了么
<ofan> apu cpu不行
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<roylez> yinhai: vimrc 里面要写
<binker> 显卡 的性能呢比i家的2600K还要好
<yinhai> roylez: 你的意思是,vundle只是帮你下载，还要自己在vimrc中写么？
<ofan> binker: 一般不用显卡
<binker> APU 的cpu内核性能够用了
<binker> 你用不完的
<jyfl987> ofan: 他里面的gpu很屌嘛 可以试试密码破解啥
<roylez> yinhai: vimrc里面写 Bundle 'xxx'
<ofan> binker: 我用的很多
<binker> 除非你用来大型的计算任务
<ofan> jyfl987: 没兴趣，太低端
<yinhai> roylez: XXX就是刚才下载的插件，是否？
<jyfl987> ofan: opencl 
<MeaCulpa> vundle啥东西...
<ofan> binker: 还大型计算任务，编一个毛毛都不行
<roylez> yinhai: .
<ofan> 编译
<binker> ofan你用来干嘛
<binker> 编译的话，也够用了
<ofan> binker: 跑虚拟机，开发
<jyfl987> ofan: 多少钱 续航如何
<binker> 虚拟机也够用了
<yinhai> roylez: 之前用了一个NERD_tree，我现在试试，按照你的方式。
<yinhai> roylez: 稍等。
<ofan> 不够，估计i3会好
<ofan> jyfl987: $300多
<zer4tul> yinhai: 你vimrc里没写set rtp+=~/.vim/bundle/vundle和call vundle#rc()？
<palomino|working> i3只有俩核心哦 , ofan
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<binker> 可以在虚拟机里面开高清视频 
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<ofan> jyfl987: 续航5小时+
<binker> 你说够不够用？OFAN
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyfl987> ofan: 和我的acer差不多嘛 续航还行呢 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez again
 * palomino|working slaps roylez again & again
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以换大电池
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<ofan> palomino|working: 上网本要4核？
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<ofan> 如果有也行
<palomino|working> 上网本不是已经灭亡了么
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有大电池？
<jyfl987> ofan: 四核arm  lol
 * zer4tul 发现palomino跟roylez公开gaoji
<binker> 我用个逆变器加个汽车电池就够用了
<ofan> jyfl987: arm渣
<binker> 一整天
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 zer4tul 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan> jyfl987: 不适合桌面
<jyfl987> ofan: 未必 看你写什么代码
<binker> 把笔记本当成台式机来用
<palomino|working> don't be jealous , zer4tul
<jyfl987> ofan: 瞎扯 桌面根本无所谓 因为cpu不是瓶颈
<binker> 笔记本可以外接大的显示器
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这种要开虚拟机的才有问题
<cfy> ofan: 还要像你学习c++
<zer4tul> palomino|working: ……
<ofan> jyfl987: 除非你i7,cpu都是瓶颈
<binker> 虚拟机是需要比较多的内存
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<ofan> arm桌面不行
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 72.9% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<binker> 还有要速度快的硬盘
<roylez> palomino|working: 又卖弄
<palomino|working> 08年的老机 , roylez
<jyfl987> ofan: 胡说呢 一般的应用瓶颈根本不在cpu
<ofan> binker: 也需要cpu
<jyfl987> 谁没事要编译kde?
<ofan> jyfl987: 开发者
<jyfl987> ofan: 我怎么就没有呢
<ofan> 所以一般都交叉编译
<jyfl987> ofan: 我那个ac100都可以开发用
<ofan> jyfl987: 你又不开发kde
<binker> CPU都是3%的占用率而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不就是了 kde开发者有几个
<binker> 你用的完么
<Guest36226> hello，大家好
<lvlingli> /topic
<ofan> binker: 那是你不用而已
<jyfl987> 我的i7常年闲置 额  倒是有时候研究数据的时候 内存会吃完
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是，不代表别人不是
<binker> 再说用3870K 还可以超频
 * Eggache is back (gone 00:35:00)
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是 也代表不了别人 
<palomino|working> 用来压片就不闲置了 , jyfl987
<ofan> apu跑kde也不行
<Guest36226> 有谁知道，如何用wget 嗅探一个网站，并下载所有图片吗
<ofan> 经常上50%
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 我又不是字幕组 要压什么片 我看片都很少
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你买来干嘛
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 再说了 压片走显卡加速更好
<binker> Guest36226加几条命令就可以了
<jyfl987> ofan: 买来装逼嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 装逼买iphone多好
<palomino|working> 显卡压出来的画面惨不忍睹的 , jyfl987
<ofan> 还能刁妹子
<jyfl987> ofan: 那样就骂不了别人了
<palomino|working> 我经常拿显卡压
<Guest36226> 有人看到拿到我说的问题吗
<kevinyings> 有钱人啊
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] @ Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port]
<binker> 压片还是用显卡的硬件加速阿
<palomino|working> 画面惨不忍睹
<binker> 比CPU 快多了
<palomino|working> 也就压出来给mp4看
<yinhai> 貌似，的确是在VIMRC中，写bundle XXXX，就可以了额。
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那是实现问题 反正显卡里对这类的算法实现比cpu狠多了
<zer4tul> yinhai: 呃……
<binker> 你要选好参数阿
<palomino|working> 显卡只能1pass
<yinhai> 居然Vundle的wiki上面没写。
<palomino|working> 怎么选也没用
<binker> 格式什么的要选好
<palomino|working> 跟2pass画质没法比
<zer4tul> yinhai: 有写吧
<MeaCulpa> 显卡没CPU强悍吧
<palomino|working> 而且比cpu的1pass也差
<binker> 有很多产出的
<yinhai> 没有，我就直接粘帖了默认的。
<ofan> 跟算法没关系，gpu是多核
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 快嘛  再说了 你有2pass 那人家眼刁  还要蓝光你怎么办
<binker> 谁说显卡没有cpu强悍？
<yinhai> zer4tul: 然后能安装，一关就没了
<palomino|working> 显卡没intel cpu内置的quick sync video强悍
<palomino|working> 无论画质还是速度
<zer4tul> yinhai: 它给的vimrc样例里有
<binker> 笑话
<zer4tul> yinhai: https://github.com/gmarik/vundle/blob/master/README.md
<palomino|working> 你注意我的显卡 , binker
<palomino|working> 我压过很多了
<binker> 英特尔的显卡是最烂的了
<palomino|working> quick sync video很强
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那是实现问题 就好像大家都有i7 软件还是 i386 i686的
<palomino|working> 不是,quick sync video是内置的硬件
<palomino|working> nv在680里也内置了一个nvenc
<palomino|working> 但是速度比intel慢不少了
<ofan> palomino|working: 那应该是浮点的问题
<binker> APU的内置显卡可以秒杀2600K的内置核心显卡
<palomino|working> 压片秒杀不了
<palomino|working> 压片只能被杀
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 打游戏还行
<zer4tul> palomino|working: 据说quick sync video不支持linux？
<palomino|working> 对
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 你那多半是格式支持对上了
<yinhai> zer4tul: 我看得也是这个啊，它上面没有写，当你安装完成之后，需要在VIMRC中，添加一段，Bundle XXX，来安装插件。
<binker> 谁说的，看你要用什么工具了
<Guest36226> 我的火狐插件怎么下载不了呢
<yinhai> zer4tul: 我就因为这个，上个礼拜，感觉很郁闷。
<binker> 你需要安装支持硬件加速的压片工具就可以了
<zer4tul> yinhai: 囧，好吧
<binker> 就是秒杀2600K
<yinhai> Guest36226: 是否你在环境有proxy？
<palomino|working> 你真的试过intel内置的quick sync video压片么
<binker> 2600K除非用独立显卡
<zer4tul> yinhai: 你没用过pathogen？
<palomino|working> 试过的人绝对不会这么说的
<yinhai> zer4tul: 我听人说起过，但是人家推荐用VUNDLE，我就用了那个。
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 我觉得你那就是刚好硬件有格式支持而已
<zer4tul> yinhai: 难怪
<palomino|working> h264阿 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> 格式不支持 都是扯淡
<jyfl987> palomino|working: h264本来就有硬件支持啊
<palomino|working> 难道现在还有人用别的codec
<yinhai> zer4tul: 人家告诉我，VUNDLE更加舒服，灵活。囧
<palomino|working> 是阿 , jyfl987
 * MeaCulpa 想知道怎样用显卡压片的
<zer4tul> yinhai: 确实
<binker> 呵呵
<palomino|working> 有很多软件支持 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 比如mediacoder之类的 , MeaCulpa
 * Cherrot :D
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 怎么没有别的 如果只有一个codec 怎么会在linux上玩不起来
 * MeaCulpa ffmpeg或者x264命令行
<binker> 我弄了一个视频
<palomino|working> 驱动不支持阿 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 那东西是个单独的硬件
<palomino|working> 没驱动你怎么用
<binker> 是手机上跑WINDOWS8的视频
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为压片的过程虽然也是压缩  但是不是整个文件压缩 而是按帧diff 这个显卡很在行
 * MeaCulpa 自从ipad那些播放软件自己解压以后，很少压片了...
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 扯淡的是那玩意在linux上没驱动，所以没法用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦...
<jyfl987> zer4tul: intel不是对开源最友好么
<binker> 哪个要看视频
 * MeaCulpa 满足于播放软件解压和迅雷转码了，很少压片了
<palomino|working> 从snb开始就不怎么友好了吧 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> snb发布的时候都没有linux驱动 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那就是开始转方向了
<binker> 谁说对开源最友好
<yinhai> zer4tul: 我工作一直要用到VIM，但昨晚，我看一整玩的，emace lisp编程
<binker> 没有的事，那是谣传
<zer4tul> yinhai: 为啥？
<jyfl987> 以后我还是投arm吧 mips虽然出了个新口味 但是市场上看不到
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 没觉得有多友好
<roylez> Cherrot: 你的帖子质量非常之高
<palomino|working> 新口味?_?
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 好是相对的
<palomino|working> 相对nv
<jyfl987> palomino|working: a开头的那个 serials
<yinhai> zer4tul: 看看那个东西，是怎么实现的，因为也有一些scheme的知识。我对emacs也不感冒
<zer4tul> palomino|working: 这倒是
<yinhai> zer4tul: 单纯看secheme的语法很无聊，要找点，实际的例子，看人家怎么用的
<binker> 英特尔的芯片太贵了
<binker> 有些还不支持虚拟化技术
<palomino|working> 对不用独显，又对功耗不是很在意的用户来说，apu还是不错的选择
<binker> 用来跑不了虚拟机
<binker> 嗯
 * zuriaake 晕倒
<binker> APU很好了
<ofan> cpu不行
<ofan> 渣渣
<ofan> 不知道i3怎么样
<binker> 我已经装很好多台3870K的主机了
<ofan> i3版太贵了
<palomino|working> i3也一般 , ofan
<jyfl987> yinhai: 不懂emacs也可以学lisp啊 我就是用vim写呢
<ofan> palomino|working: 上网本的
<binker> i3也是土的掉渣了
<palomino|working> atom? , ofan
<jyfl987> binker: 你做啥的？ 做梦？
<ofan> palomino|working: i3
<ofan> atom是废物
<palomino|working> ....
<binker> 嗯
<palomino|working> 我用的i3 3240t好像
<ofan> i3 vs e-350
<binker> 	
<jyfl987> ofan: atom有个款 还带fpga 额
<binker> jyfl987： 做白日梦
<kevinyings> yinhai:为什么你们通宵都没事，我一通宵就死了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你很活跃啊
<palomino|working> i3肯定比e350快阿，这俩不是一个档次的呀。。
<zuriaake> ...
<yinhai> jyfl987: 写lisp，人家推荐用emacs，说会很舒服。
<palomino|working> 主席好！ , roylez
<yinhai> kevinyings: 我只是看到12点多，也没通宵
<ofan> 可惜停产了
<palomino|working> 两日不见，如隔六秋阿 , roylez
<binker> e350是和atom一个级别的
<ofan> $685.27 擦
<yinhai> jyfl987: 我还专门找了一个emacs下的插件包，来扩展，不过仅仅是在lisp的时候，用emacs
<zuriaake> ...
<binker> ofan
<palomino|working> 3240t不错,只有35w tdp
<yinhai> jyfl987: 其余时候一直都是VIM，用顺手了，改不过来。
<palomino|working> 我拿它配了个htpc
<binker> 买3870K吧
<ofan> htpc用arm的好
<binker> 跑的爽
<ofan> x86没优势
<binker> ARM的还不行了
<palomino|working> 我这个htpc还有其他用途。。
<palomino|working> 比如开发。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 算术不错。不过你这牲口是不是点错技能点了？
<binker> 跑不动码率高的高清片
<palomino|working> ..... , roowe
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<ofan> htpc是用来看片的
<imadper> yinhai: vim和emacs混着用... esc就改不了...
<ofan> 拿来开发？
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987> yinhai: 其实可以用lighttable
<palomino|working> 是阿，多用途,htpc只是对外宣称而已
<binker> 这就是一机多用
<jyfl987> 不过无所谓  我用vim只是喜欢他的key binding
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> 还不如买台式
<palomino|working> 实际上它担负着除了打游戏和存储之外的一切用途
<binker> 就是
<binker> 现在买电脑都是这样的拉
<ofan> http://miniandroidpc.com/shop/mini-android-pc-512mb-ddr3
<jyfl987> ofan: 台式麻烦 
<ofan> 这才叫htpc
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: $56 Free Shipping - Mini Android PC - 512MB RAM 1.5GHz CPU GPU
<binker> 游戏、看电影、上网、
<imadper> 淘宝什么时候出的浏览器?
<binker> 全能了
<palomino|working> 这个可以将来接电视用 , ofan
<palomino|working> 等我有电视的时候.. , ofan
<palomino|working> 买个android的插上 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: htpc就是接电视用的
<ofan> 不是编译用的
<palomino|working> 我没电视嘛
<binker> 本来就可以接电视了
<yinhai> imadper: VIM下可以用ctrl+[ 来代替ESC，这样子更块一点。
<MeaCulpa> Android PC...
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> 我准备买一个
<yinhai> jyfl987: lighttable？是个什么东西？
<palomino|working> 我精神上支持你 , ofan
<binker> 不喜欢安卓
<imadper> yinhai: 不是这个, 是说, 你用vim的习惯会影响你用emacs的.
<palomino|working> 求评测报告 , ofan
<MeaCulpa> Android那么二... 还PC..
<Cherrot> yinhai: ctrl+[ 和 ESC不一样么？
<jyfl987> yinhai: 搜索下
<ofan> 可以装linux
<palomino|working> 就看个电视用，还好啦 , MeaCulpa
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在很牛逼了
<yinhai> Cherrot: 你按ESC需要移动的距离，比前者，远。
<ofan> 可以播高清
<binker> 快要出8K的电视了
<kevinyings> Android经常死机
<palomino|working> 有道理哦... , yinhai
<jyfl987> yinhai: 按键都是可以配的嘛 这不是本质的东西
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不了解，只是看网上那些，还要搞root啥的，麻烦
<ofan> 你笔记本播个flash都风扇呼呼的
<binker> 以后1080P之类的都弱爆了
<ofan> 弄个小htpc就很不错
<ofan> android 4.1很不错
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 不差这点地方，机箱还是越大越好
<yinhai> jyfl987: 推荐默认按键。我上次就尝到苦头。
<binker> 安卓都是垃圾
<palomino|working> 4.1没用过 , ofan
<ofan> 那是对x86来说
<kevinyings> 2G以上的内存都是看a片用的
<palomino|working> 手机平板都是4.0de1 , ofan
<binker> 垃圾中的的垃圾
<palomino|working> 我手机平板都是4.0的 , ofan
<kevinyings> 我说个人电脑
<jyfl987> yinhai: 我也是基本用默认按键  不过真的对开发的按键都在意的话 多半是在工作场所 那个地方是可以用专用配置嘛
<ofan> palomino|working: 买个nexus 7
<binker> 跑的JAVA虚拟机
<palomino|working> 不要 , ofan
<ofan> 4.1很快很稳定
<palomino|working> 等三星那个galaxy tab 11.8
<MeaCulpa> ipad+hdmi线吧干脆
<palomino|working> 给平板刷了个cm10 , ofan
<kevinyings> palomino|working:你得多有钱
<yinhai> jyfl987: 是的，所以尽量都默认，否则一换地方，就非常不舒服。
<palomino|working> 好像跟原来4.0速度没多少区别... , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 没用过4.0
<ofan> 反正快的要死
<palomino|working> 看定价再说...太贵了就放弃.. , kevinyings
<Cherrot> 比3.0是快多了
<yinhai> jyfl987: 我上次在波士顿，人家给我一台XP，链接Linux来，而且还是服务器，也不能改，几乎是崩溃了我
<imadper> palomino|working: 啥平板?
<binker> 过几天有5.0的了
<imadper> palomino|working: 我也想买个平板呢
<palomino|working> 三星galaxy tab 11.8 , imadper
<binker> 谁还用4.哦
<jyfl987> yinhai: 怎么不能改？
<imadper> palomino|working: 多少钱?
<palomino|working> 不知道呢
<palomino|working> 还没发布
<ofan> palomino|working: nexus 7
<binker> 几百块吧
<jyfl987> yinhai: 就算不能改  你从自己的repo里下一个配置下来 source下不就行了
<ofan> imadper: nexus 7
<ofan> imadper: 或者ipad
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也是想买这个
<imadper> ofan: ipad买不起
<palomino|working> 我有俩10寸的了。。7的太小了 , ofan
<binker> 山寨的平板 （坏笑）
 * MeaCulpa 一直听说Android在国内连Google还没其他OS利索...真的假的
<ofan> 10寸的太大了
<yinhai> jyfl987: xp是给我的工作机，用来链接远程服务器。我自己的电脑还关着。
<palomino|working> 在国内被xx , MeaCulpa
<ofan> 在家用还行
<palomino|working> 恩 , ofan
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: Android自带pptp vpn不
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 你为啥从来都是 working ?
<palomino|working> 躺床上看片专用 , ofan
<palomino|working> 带 , MeaCulpa
<ofan> 我要便携的
<kevinyings> android没有键盘
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 哦，那还能用用
<palomino|working> 因为不working时不上来呀 , Cherrot
<jyfl987> yinhai: 我现在写代码都是在远程服务器上 ssh上去 tmux开界面
<palomino|working> 但是 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 4.0的android有个bug , MeaCulpa
<ofan> kevinyings: http://miniandroidpc.com/shop/mini-wireless-keyboard-with-trackball
<palomino|working> vpn连不上! , MeaCulpa
<ofan> 键盘来了
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: New 2.4GHz wireless mini portable keyboard with traceball 
 * MeaCulpa 还发现Android的全键盘机器都很挫
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://miniandroidpc.com/shop/mini-wireless-keyboard-with-trackball
<binker> 辣椒酱
<ofan> 这键盘不错
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这个很二...
<kevinyings> ofan:游戏机
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只能做做演示吧
<yinhai> jyfl987: 你是写什么程序呢？我有时候还是需要用eclipse，写python的时候，可以直接用VIM
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C6CVAE# 还有这个
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: OrientEX Mini Bluetooth Handheld Keyboard with Multi-Touchpad / Laser Pointer for Google Nexus 7 / Google Android TV /iPhone 4 4S 3GS 3G / iPad (1-3) / Samsung Galaxy S S2 S3 / HTPC / PC / Iphone / Android 3.0 Tablet / Mac OS + Black Nylon Hand Strap Lanyard: Electronics
<ofan> 蓝牙的，带touch pad
<imadper> yinhai: 写啥都可以不用eclipse吧?
<ofan> 买个给nexus 7用
<imadper> ofan: gaoji
<yinhai> imadper: 那个点一下就能智能出来的舒服，尤其是Java的时候。
<palomino|working> eclipse在linux下还是慢阿...
 * gfrog 似乎有点要感冒的迹象。。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 在win下快?
<kevinyings> eclipse，太大了
<palomino|working> 是阿 , imadper
<imadper> yinhai: autocomplete?
<yinhai> imadper: 所以，就用那个了啊，毕竟背不出方法，也不像配置VIM之类的
<ofan> 这键盘还带背光
<ofan> 罗技都傻眼了
<palomino|working> osx上没试过，不知道速度咋样 , imadper
 * Cherrot 我用ctags和cscope就已经满足了 :D
<MeaCulpa> eclipse不同OS速度还有差别？
<imadper> palomino|working: 没写过java... 
<MeaCulpa> 都一样慢吧估计
<yinhai> imadper: autocomplete有时候不是那么智能，写Java果断开Eclipse
<imadper> yinhai: 你用过autocomplete?
<binker> OSX都他家的拉
<jyfl987> yinhai: 我是后端工程师 python
<binker> XCODE
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: Java主要问题是那文件分的多...
<imadper> yinhai: 智能不智能跟autocomplete没关系呀... autocomplete是补全的前端呀
<zuriaake> 昨天想把emacs变成python ide失败
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最近我想了下 java这个是必要的
<binker> 在OSX 谁还用Eclipse
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会吧，你要被开除么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 只不过平时我们都用不到java那种场景
<ofan> mac下eclipse不咋样
<imadper> yinhai: http://cx4a.org/software/auto-complete/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Auto Complete Mode - The most intelligent auto-completion extension for GNU Emacs
<palomino|working> xcode不怎么好使
<ofan> 界面反应慢
<yinhai> imadper: 我不懂你的意思啊，自动不全不是一个功能吗。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<palomino|working> 唉 , ofan
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Java是用来万不得已吃饭的吧
<imadper> yinhai: 是个插件名字
<imadper> yinhai: ....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你这样的大牛需要Java么...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 我说java这一套东西 
<binker> 坚决不用java
<binker> 垃圾
<palomino|working> ......
<yinhai> imadper: 是实现自动不全的功能，它是否能实现和eclipse一样的，智能补全啊？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 只要你还搞工程 java就是必要的 你要计算机科学那个级别 就不许要了
<kevinyings> java，赚钱用的
 * Cherrot 乃们这么歧视 JavaEE :( :( :(
<imadper> zuriaake: 已知， emacs下补全很好配置的， c/c++ java 各种lisp ruby. 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你的意思，是用Java来做prototypling?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 工程就是很多人协作  你只好降级支持很多能力低的人了
<yinhai> imadper: 我需要能很智能的那种，像Java在eclipse下面那种，点一下...就出来了
<binker> 蛋疼
 * adam8157 anti-java
<binker> 一定要用java才行么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py应该比java好懂得多吧
<imadper> yinhai: 必须的, 绝对不比eclipse差, 不用你点
<palomino|working> 这个任何现代ide都行吧... , yinhai
<binker> 就是用PY
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 首先你招不来那么多牛人 其次就算招来了 你也协调不了他们
<Cherrot> yinhai: vim照样可以
<binker> 嗯
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py还有些弱点 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我明白你意思了，java毕竟立马能找到人干
<binker> 妈的，国内就是这么悲剧
<Cherrot> yinhai: 我写java用netbeans，不过不是因为自动补全，而是各种build工具很方便
<binker> JAVA的一大把
<imadper> yinhai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGVVnDxwJYE
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: YouTube - Auto Complete Mode for GNU Emacs
<palomino|working> netbeans现在还出新的么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: java那个很长的包名就是为了避免冲突  这个在大项目里是需要的 因为搞不好你们部门内部用的什么包就跟别人的包名一样 比如说都叫 strutils
<MeaCulpa> binker: Java一大把和Java本身优劣没关系
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 等到测试时候才发现就2了
<yinhai> imadper: sure么？python也可以吗？比如，我声明了一个string，然后之后点一下，就给出很多的比如，split，或者contains的方法？
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 一直在出啊 7.3了吧  
<binker> 还是和那个IE6的问题一样
<palomino|working> 是么
 * Cherrot 追上vim的版本号了 :D
<imadper> yin
<wolftankk> ...
<ofan> java没namespace?
<palomino|working> 从5.x之后我就没再关注过了。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hmm... 无非就是绝对化的调用管理而已
<imadper> yinhai: 我不用py. py在我看来一点儿都不好用. 
<zuriaake> imadper, 我只想弄成一个python的IDE
<binker> 一大票人
<palomino|working> 有package , ofan
<imadper> zuriaake: 是可以的. 我见过视频, 弄得挺好的, 一个日本人
<binker> 都对IE6深恶痛绝
<yinhai> imadper: 我是用python来写自动化脚本的，方便，简单。
<zuriaake> imadper,  求地址
<imadper> yinhai: py都能叫方便了
<kevinyings> 脚本不用python
<binker> 但还是得兼容IE6
<wolftankk> 直接用shell?
<imadper> zuriaake: 得找找. 你等下. 那苨马还是个日语的博客.
 * MeaCulpa py google 方便，哈哈
<ofan> py包多
<kevinyings> 直接用shell，习惯了
<zuriaake> imadper, 谢谢，昨天一下午就弄这个，还没弄好
<imadper> ofan: cpan多还是现在的py包多? 貌似近些年py的包多了好多
<binker> imadper别找到爱情动作片阿
<kevinyings> py还这边一个模块，那边一个
<imadper> binker: 啥?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是啊 java算是计算机科学与工程现实妥协的一个东西把2
<binker> imadper你不是要找日文的博客么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<binker> 呵呵
<hamo> roylez: 乃蹦公司去了？
 * adam8157 我们组竟然有俩用emacs的... 异类 哼哼
<roylez> hamo: .
<imadper> binker: 淫者见淫.
<adam8157> hamo: 我把你卖给猎头了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要有个大牛给你做引擎 做着做着突然不做了 你可就郁闷了
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组也有俩
<roylez> adam8157: 还不灭了他们
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 贵公司还有emacs用户的？ 牛
<imadper> hamo: 你被卖肾了...
<yinhai> imadper: 语法简单，库全。就是简单。
<adam8157> hamo: 猎头老烦我, 我就把你联系方式告诉他了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 游戏业界都这样
<imadper> hamo: s/卖肾/卖身/g
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 生存之道，存心的
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: java把开发者弄得标准化 跟人件一样 其实这正是计算机科学的精髓 就跟模拟信号转数字信号一样 
<roylez> hamo: 丫交友不慎啊
<binker> 爽吧
<yinhai> imadper: 不用拘泥于很多类型细节，能很快写出东西来用，就是简单。
<jyfl987> 管你大牛小牛 过得了公司的标准 那就只是1 绝对没有别的值
<binker> hamo
<adam8157> roylez: 他正想跳呢啊
<hamo> roylez: 哎...就是啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 那个python的那个东西是叫生成器表达式不?  
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那样做的前提只不过是世界上存在不同地域国籍的收入差
<jyfl987> 所有人都是可替换的 开发都是好预测的
<hamo> adam8157:  猎头一般不做我这种生意，没钱赚啊
<binker> 整天有猎头少你
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于升级12.04.1的问题，各位叔叔大婶的都来看看哇～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385378 由于以前一直呆在家，没网，ubuntu一直用3.2.0-26内核。然后听说12.04.1发布，赶忙升级，升级成功后发现内核版本还是3.2.0-26.官网不是说12.04.1的内核版本号为3.2.0-29么？各 …
<kevinyings> jyfl987:机器啊，弄个自动生成代码的机器
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 如果中国人印度人和美国人工资一样高，Java就没用了
<adam8157> hamo: 我可劲夸呢
<binker> 骚扰你
<jyfl987> imadper: 不是 列表推导式 不过如果是 ()框起来的就叫生成器表达式
<hamo> adam8157: 啥公司？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你干嘛要用这些py的中文词汇
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 编译器只能解决通用问题
<hamo> adam8157: 我还真有个未接电话...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没几个人会看中文书吧
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道啊, 153的?
<binker> 草根公司
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯
<Cherrot> hamo: 要上货架出售了哦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 列表推导式 不过如果是 ()框起来的就叫生成器表达式
<imadper> zuriaake: http://www.enigmacurry.com/2009/01/21/autocompleteel-python-code-completion-in-emacs/  找不到那个了... 之前用的是日本的ssh, 所以默认会有好多日语网站. 现在用 ofan 的ssh了, 所以没有了... 这里有图片, 你可以看看
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EnigmaCurry
<hamo> adam8157: 这猎头也太快了吧..
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: list comprehension 和 generator
<adam8157> hamo: 就是那个猎头...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他学这个本来就是为了装逼嘛 所以多教他点中文名词好装逼
<hamo> adam8157: 啥公司都不问就给我推...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 太别扭
<adam8157> hamo: 希望把你卖了之后她别再来叨叨我
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: generator expr
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> yinhai: 掩盖运算细节. py做的还不够好
<adam8157> hamo: 某著名外企, 嵌入式av的
<hamo> adam8157: 傻啊..要真是卖成了，他不得天天烦你推荐...
<binker> hamo要帮忙数钱么？
<hamo> adam8157: 嵌入式av?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，猎头...我还没遇到过分得清Unix和Linux的猎头
<adam8157> hamo: 嵌入式 linux c audio video
<hamo> binker: 数钱找 adam8157 roylez这些壕
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: vi和vim不也如此 
<imadper> yinhai: python的生成器表达式, 给讲讲看, 之前没看下去.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 分清c和c++的都少
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-!
 * adam8157 最讨厌的JD: 精通C/C++
<binker> hamo 你被卖了，那就有钱数了
<imadper> adam8157: 你把 hamo 推到av届了.... 那以后的av没法看了!
<hamo> MeaCulpa 上次有个英国猎头找我问我用什么system? 我说you mean distribution? 他说aha..yes, distribution
<yinhai> imadper: 我不研究python的深层次的东西的，我只要求能立马拿过来，看一遍语法，然后能用。就可以了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是，"熟练运用vi"
<MeaCulpa> hamo: OS
<imadper> yinhai: 貌似不深... 入门的时候是要学得...
<zuriaake> imadper:  谢谢啦，再弄下看成功不，昨天就卡在pymacs里了
<imadper> zuriaake: ps. 我也卡过... 所以我不学py...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: "熟练运用vi" 那得是多猛的人才能做到的
<imadper> zuriaake: 为了py换ide, 接受不了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 擦，真的，最近貌似我也接到过，上来就说是英国打来的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 猎头貌似是个不错的职业
<roylez> adam8157: 最讨厌的基蛋：精通C/C++
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: vi没多少东西
<hamo> MeaCulpa 能看到电话号码吧...直接就是国际长途
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我今天才知道卖烤肉串才是王道职业
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩...恐怖
<yinhai> imadper: 不知道哦，我其实没有学过python，只是觉得不错，就拿过来用，至少用来蛮快的，原理之类，一概不知
<roylez> Cherrot: +1
<zuriaake> imadper: 说py容易上手麻痹的，连个好的IDE都木有，我这新手悲剧哇~~~~
 * hamo 咱们去开个奶茶店吧
<MeaCulpa> 肉串
<MeaCulpa> zuriaake: ...你非要IDE?
<jyfl987> zuriaake: 用ide前途不大
<Cherrot> hamo: 奶茶店弱爆了
 * tryit 用emacs编辑py没必要一定要装pymacs吧？
<ofan> zuriaake: py用vim就行
 * adam8157 丝袜奶茶
<ofan> 新手写不了多少代码
<roylez> hamo: 你出本钱，我招聘女服务员
<MeaCulpa> zuriaake: 用eric4吧，pyQt之王道
<yinhai> imadper: 我去工作了啊，开工了，做完，继续和你聊，又要去搞坑跌的flex的自动化。
<ofan> eric界面太丑了
<huntxu> adam8157: 黑丝还是白丝
<ofan> wingide也是，都是极品ide
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> bye
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 丑点无所谓，哈哈
<roylez> huntxu: 肉丝
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐
<ofan> 还有totalcommander
<imadper> zuriaake: 推荐perl
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac405817
<kk> roylez,啥网址y づ￣ 3￣)づ 毛妹太美了...... - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * adam8157 话说我第一个工作的项目是恶心到吐的flex...
<ofan> 卧槽还真有人爱用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: flex是啥...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那挺好的呢
<huntxu> roylez: 我一直以为acfun是90后才上的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: adobe 的, action script
<kevinyings> flex。。。。。我们公司在用的
 * Cherrot 好像flex还在哦 这么老了
<jyfl987> adam8157: abode的flex么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 生成air程序和flash
<jyfl987> 额 我还以为你是用 flex yacc
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<kevinyings> 我都要笑了
 * MeaCulpa 第一个项目是VB5的...
 * adam8157 笑
<zuriaake> imadper: 新手有说不出来的苦衷~~~~
<binker> 蛋疼‘
<yinhai> 是啊，Flex的自动化，我都要吐了，我强烈建议要公司换成HTML5的
<imadper> 第一个大的测试, 是给tcms提意见...  cc adam8157  hamo 
<jyfl987> 我以前是带个vb6精简版 只有几个mb
<ofan> vb6 +1
<jyfl987> 再带个msinet的控件 就可以到处开发了
<adam8157> imadper: 我们这边也有个实习生在那提意见 哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 我在网吧里写过不少工具 额
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啥意见...
<binker> 现在谁还要flash
<imadper> adam8157: 贵组实习生比我们组的厉害呀!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 内部工具好不好用啥的
<adam8157> imadper: 何以见得
<binker> 那个已经宣告死刑了
<adam8157> imadper: 用vim?
<MeaCulpa> binker: flash很多金主用
<imadper> adam8157: 贵组有你
<MeaCulpa> binker: 很多金主刚刚从Java Applet过渡到Flash...
<adam8157> imadper: 我又不是实习生, 也没有实习生帮我
<Cherrot> imadper: 这马屁拍的
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组是的那个谁, 一直说tcms很好
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-! 我也是，开工第一天就喷了
<imadper> adam8157: 我这个当实习生的, 怎么提意见?
<ofan> imadper: 要求涨工资
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘, 不知道就不要乱撸~
<adam8157> imadper: 你就说那玩儿是翔
<Cherrot> imadper: :(
<imadper> ofan: 恩...
<vulture> 我也要涨工资 
<vulture> 不然不干啦
<imadper> adam8157: ... 我把你的话foward过去...
<adam8157> imadper: ...别
<kevinyings> 不，要这样说，再这样下去，我都不想干了
<hamo> adam8157:  Wind river..senior support
<vulture> 我也是实习生
<imadper> adam8157: 所以嘛... 贵组实习生厉害多了
<hamo> adam8157: 这猎头一听就是个小娃娃
<imadper> adam8157: 我吐嘈都只能跟贵组的人吐
<zuriaake> imadper: 在window下有个Ulipad不错的IDE，中国人编的
<Cherrot> hamo: 可以收服女猎头哦
 * MeaCulpa 幼儿园老师要来家访了，送点啥呢...
<vulture> 你们哪里的实习生……工资多少啊？？
<hamo> Cherrot: 滚粗...我对接客的妹纸没兴趣...不管用什么接
<imadper> zuriaake: 没啥需要在win下面开发的机会... 我也不用py... 
<adam8157> hamo: 原来是风河... 我现在还觉得不好意思呢, 当初那个经理和我聊得挺好, 我转头就把他给拒了
<Cherrot> imadper: 对哦你是用啥的？ lisp哈？
<palomino|working> 女老师? , MeaCulpa
<imadper> Cherrot: 我不会写程序的... 就会一点点的java...
<Cherrot> imadper: 滚粗！
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 你可以送购物卡
<palomino|working> 要是女老师，就送上自己好了 , MeaCulpa
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 送500的购物卡，或者手机卡，意思意思
<kevinyings> yinhai:送q币
<imadper> Cherrot: 当初面试的时候, caspar问我会不会c, 我说不会, 会不会脚本, 我说不会...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 送我怎么样？
<ofan> vulture: 他们工资不高
<MeaCulpa> hmm..
<ofan> vulture: imadper 一天20
<imadper> ofan: 不要提我的伤心事...
<adam8157> imadper: 擦, 这就要了?
<hamo> imadper: 这样都能过？
 * pityonline 好像最近没有 UbuntuTalk 的发言了……
<kevinyings> ofan:美元？
<vulture> 不是吧……难道我还碰到一个厚道的雇主？
 * Cherrot 一天20的色大象
<imadper> adam8157: 对呀, 我不是过来了吗?!
<adam8157> imadper: caspar的下限在哪里
<imadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> adam8157:  贵帽招实习生都这么简单了...
<ofan> kevinyings: 开玩笑
 * MeaCulpa 也不会C不会脚本的...
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽真好
<ofan> kevinyings: 20美元 imadper 能在那干么
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 会打球就行
<palomino|working> 嫌多? , ofan
<ofan> kevinyings: 20个妹子
<hamo> adam8157: 不会泡妞包教包会不？
<palomino|working> .... , ofan
<vulture> 就是 20个妹子还差不多
<palomino|working> 20个妹子，到现在他还能站着么
<kevinyings> ofan:想死。。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 186的跳不起来的要不...
<imadper> hamo: 没办法包会...
<ofan> kevinyings: 我也想
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 afk
<ofan> 那样死也值了
<Cherrot> imadper: 哇 给美刀啊
<vulture> 谁让你给你妹子你就用了啊……可以留着慢慢用嘛
<imadper> Cherrot: 我也想呀
<vulture> 哇哈哈哈
<palomino|working> 没准是被妹子用呢 , vulture
<Cherrot> imadper: 还是给妹子实在
<ofan> 准备买 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C6CVAE/ref=gno_cart_title_1
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: OrientEX Mini Bluetooth Handheld Keyboard with Multi-Touchpad / Laser Pointer for Google Nexus 7 / Google Android TV /iPhone 4 4S 3GS 3G / iPad (1-3) / Samsung Galaxy S S2 S3 / HTPC / PC / Iphone / Android 3.0 Tablet / Mac OS + Black Nylon Hand Strap Lanyard: Electronics
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 看片用？
<kevinyings> 那种不能吃，不能用，倒贴钱的货
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看片用键盘？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我看片都用笔记本ssh到台式机...
<vulture> 哇哈哈哈……被妹子用啊……我喜欢……
<kevinyings> ...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为啥
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 乃至于么……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 放片子啊
<ofan> 淘宝里有钱唉 不知道能不能运美国
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 笔记本还是应付的了的吧？
 * hamo 请教啊！如果我一个驱动静态编译进入内核了，我还能insmod一个新驱动去覆盖它么？
<ofan> 我擦 淘宝卖的好贵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么放？
<imadper> hamo: 我试试
<hamo> imadper: thx
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 台式机连了电视...笔记本进去mplayer, 然后单手控制咯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是很正常么...
<roylez> hamo: 可以
<imadper> hamo: 不一定能试出来, 谢什么...
<hamo> roylez: 可以？
<vulture> 单手控制……
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你笔记本放不了骗子？
<hamo> roylez: 不会出现设备忙无法加载？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来是这样 我以前上网本远程到笔记本 放个电影 结果卡住 额
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 电视大嘛...
<roylez> hamo: 有一些hba的驱动就这么干的
<jyfl987> 貌似跟X有点关联
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 弄个遥控器就行了
<hamo> roylez: 好吧...那我可以尝试一下...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...X跑在那边，干嘛要卡...
<imadper> hamo: 看来不用试了...
<ofan> 电视如果支持dlna就不用电脑了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩...没需求
<imadper> roylez: 膜拜坏人主席!~
<hamo> imadper: 试一下吧亲...线上服务器不敢乱动啊
<imadper> hamo: 还没想好怎么试呢... ext4, 然后overload一个改动之后的ext4, 然后看看现在的ext4是哪个版本?
<hamo> imadper: 最好是个驱动...
<imadper> hamo: 不趁着东西呀... usb mass dev?
<hamo> imadper: 额...我自己来吧...
<imadper> hamo: 你应该相信 roylez 
<kevinyings> 不可以吧，我nvidia就没成功过
<hamo> imadper: 嗯..信主席，得阿蛋
<imadper> adam8157: 这什么逻辑？
<ofan> hamo: 你要得到啊蛋？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为是手动用 mplayer -vo fbdev
<FrankLv> 看到一个shell脚本访问http的脚本 http://cfajohnson.com/shell/scripts/httpClient-sh，那个/dev/tcp/$HOST/$PORT 是什么东东？
<kevinyings> rh真是各种神人的聚集地啊
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 顾名思义，tcp链接的通道啊
<jyfl987> rh zoo
<imadper> s/rh/redhot/g
<Oooops> gh 不更好联想嘛
<jyfl987> imadper: ReallyHell?
<bluezd> hamo: 我觉得不行，因为静态编译的驱动已经注册到相应设备上了，如果此时再去注册的话，会register 不上的
<Oooops> gfrog + hamo = green hat
<hamo> bluezd: 我也觉得应该会设备忙...
<hamo> bluezd: 我去实验一下吧...
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃傲娇了呢。
<hamo> Oooops: gaoji神
<ofan> FrankLv: 估计用的别的模块
<jyfl987> bluezd: 我还以为设备注册是堆栈式的 最新压入的先处理 最早压入的后处理
<Oooops> 额。2位激动了。
<FrankLv> exec 3<> /dev/tcp/$HOST/$PORT       # Open connection 
<hamo> jyfl987: 驱动是和设备绑定的...不好搞...
<bluezd> hamo: 一个设备当前只能有一个驱动程序为他服务，而一个驱动程序可以为多个设备服务
<jyfl987> hamo: 我不懂这个开发 我以为一个设备可以注册多个钩子呢
<FrankLv> 文件描述符3 是不是一般不在用的，如果占用着上面的exec也就fail了吧
<jyfl987> 想不到是替换式的
<jyfl987> cl
<imadper> jyfl987: 你是说终端处理程序?
<imadper>  
<hamo> bluezd: 那你说insmod会不会帮着把之前那个卸了？
<jyfl987> imadper: 只要是服务器这边许多应用逻辑是如此设计的 嘿嘿
<ofan> FrankLv: 应该有别的程序
<ofan> FrankLv: 没多大意思，不如用netcat
<MeaCulpa> 有curl/wget
<bluezd> hamo: 不会
<ofan> nc+shell可以写个简单的http server
<kevinyings> nc就是点与点发送信息的那个？
<ofan> netcat
<vulture> netcat 是 瑞士军刀嘛 
<vulture> 挺强大的
<ofan> 还有个socat
<jyfl987> socat如何
<kevinyings> nc能回显吗？
<bluezd> hamo: 比如 usb_register(&usb_storage_driver); driver_register() function
<ofan> socat很强大
<jyfl987> 你可以说说怎么强大 不要老是念叨 就是好啊就是好
<ofan> 好就是好
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 念叨党
<jyfl987> 就是好啊就是好  好五倍
<ofan> jyfl987: 用用不就知道了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你先说说么 难道每个东西我都要去用用
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • linuxdeepin最新版使用了ntfs-config以后无法卸载盘,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385381 本人初学linux,为图方便装了个ntfs-config,方便是方便了,可是有时候开机觉得很慢...而且一桌面盘符很难看...想卸载卸载不了,取消自动挂载,卸载软件都不行,求助大神帮忙解答, …
<kevinyings> 晕，很奇怪啊，nc 用80就是http的格式，用22就是ssh ，难道还会扫描？
<kevinyings> 那不是很大的一个东东
<ofan> jyfl987: 基本上可以链接任意两个通讯端，tcp/udp,pipe,tunnel,ipv6,socket,file等等
<jyfl987> ofan: ping -> http可以么
<jyfl987> s/ping/pipe/
<ofan> 以前用这个调试网络程序，不过要是内建hexdump功能就好了
<kevinyings> memcache不行
<kevinyings> mongo也不行
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个nc就可以，主要是socat能详细控制参数
<jyfl987> ofan: 有多详细？
<jyfl987> ofan: 想让http加点header 可以么
<ofan> jyfl987: fd参数等，tcp链接参数等
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以连到电驴网络么
<kevinyings> jyfl987:明显不行，自己弄吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 你知道http is over tcp, header随便加
<yinhai> golden: 你来了是不是？
<golden> yeah
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你这就是不是方便了 得自己合成表头了
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<ofan> socat不管这些
<Oooops> 不会写程序的，就折腾参数
<kevinyings> 似乎，memcache可以
<kevinyings> 不会折腾参数的，就拼命令
<jyfl987> ofan: 前途不大 
<jyfl987> sox
<ofan> 啥参数？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/203166.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
 * Cherrot 开学真讨厌 
<kevinyings> 我真怀念上学的时代啊
<Oooops> kevinyings: 主要是妹子多。是不
<kevinyings> 能上课走神，能跟老师唱反反调
<kevinyings> 还能睡觉
<yinhai> imadper: 你之前说的，那个插件，叫autocomplete的插件，能否提供下地址，我去看看。
<kevinyings> 能欺负同桌妹子
<kevinyings> 能一起搞基
<imadper> yinhai: 不是都给你视频的连接了吗? 直接看视频多好
<roylez> adam8157: 撸基蛋，有好事没？
<yinhai> 我这边刚才没有打开....
<hamo> roylez: 我容易嘛我...为了上个多撸把浏览器所有记录都删了...
<yinhai> 滚屏没了。
<adam8157> roylez: ... 你有?
<hamo> adam8157: http://dooloo.info/p/Q26
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 华尔街牛。。蛋蛋。。。。
<yinhai> 我还要请教你一个问题，我在VIM中，打了冒号之后，按tab能自动不全，但是不能忽大小写，我怎样能够让它不在乎大小写。
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥不让他推广我站...
<kevinyings> yinhai:这不反人类吗
<hamo> roylez: T_T
<roylez> yinhai: wildmenu?
<imadper> yinhai: 那个地址是youtube的, 翻墙看
<yinhai> 我现在就在美国的域。
<yinhai> roylez: 是wildmenu？我试试
<yinhai> imadper: 但你给的地址，刚才没有记。....
<imadper> yinhai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGVVnDxwJYE
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: YouTube - Auto Complete Mode for GNU Emacs
<yinhai> roylez: 貌似不是wildmenu，现在打完冒号：，后面命令必须还有大小写，不能忽视大小写，很不舒服
<yinhai> roylez: 也找不到什么设置，能让tab匹配的时候，忽视命令大小写，郁闷
<roylez> yinhai: 显然不能忽略大小写
<imadper> yinhai: ido-mode... 无视所有大小写/位置... 
<yinhai> roylez: 但我之前一个配置是可以的。
<hamo> adam8157:  踢我没用，你看看多少人点了收藏...
<yinhai> imadper: 比如，你要呼出，NERD-tree，我打冒号，：，然后打nerd，就没办法匹配，一定要打NER待能匹配
<imadper> yinhai: 我不用vim... 我理解你的意思
<imadper> yinhai: 我用emacs. emacs的做法是, 如果你输入大写, 那就只匹配大写, 如果你输入小写, 那就大小写一起匹配
<yinhai> imadper: 我是希望能无视大小写，都匹配。
<Oooops> yinhai: 不技术ignorecase嘛
<Oooops> 就是
<imadper> Oooops: 粤语片看吗?
<ofan> yinhai: 那个不能忽略
<Oooops> 说这么罗嗦。还勾引出emacs党
<ofan> yinhai: vim自定义命令必须以大写字母开头
<Oooops> imadper: 通常不好看啊
<yinhai> Oooops: 你说的，这个是在search的时候，忽视大小写，而我要的，是在你，打冒号之后，匹配命令时候的忽视大小写。
<kevinyings> 嘛，听不懂啊
<yinhai> of
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 确实好多不好的...
<yinhai> ofan: 我换另外一个配置就可以了，我有两个配置文件。一个可以，一个不可以。
<imadper> Oooops: emacs无处不在... 就在你的终端中
<Oooops> yinhai: 匹配是啥意思？补全就这样可以
<Oooops> 。没安装。-v了
<ofan> yinhai: diff一下不就知道了
<imadper> Oooops: .... 
<imadper> Oooops: 那, 就在我的终端里好了... 囧...
<kevinyings> 好复杂，好复杂
<yinhai> 我在diff...
 * Cherrot 伟大领袖奥巴毛教育我们：不要总盯着大城市的房价！到农村去，到边疆去，到祖国最需要你们的地方去！那里的房价亚克西！
<oneIeaf> Cherrot: 碳头
<oneIeaf> huntxu: hx
<oneIeaf> kk: BOt
<imadper> oneIeaf: 叫错了. Cherrot 是色貘, 不是炭头
<oneIeaf> imadper: 你又是？
<Cherrot> imadper: 美丽的色大象，你让我神往～～
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<kk> oneIeaf, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  ㍦ 
<huntxu> kk: 你也喜欢我说话的方式不
<oneIeaf> kk: 你越来越聪明了。
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 我不喜欢你说话的方式 
<kk> oneIeaf, 你觉得我应该调下来吗？  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> imadper: 不光是终端里  你看浏览器许多都支持ctrl+a ctrl+e的
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩? 要插件吧? 我就知道opera默认支持
 * adam8157 #nowplaying The Beatles - Yellow Submarine
<huntxu> kk: 你也喜欢我说话的方式不
<ofan> oneIeaf: imadper 是色大象
<jyfl987> imadper: 要个毛插件 自己试
<imadper> jyfl987: C-a 不是全选了吗?
<kk> huntxu, 我不知道，如果我喜欢它。  ㍦ 
<Oooops> 扯。。没边了
<Oooops> adam8157: 黄色？
<Cherrot> kk: I don't know if I like it 吧。。。
<kevinyings> 潜水艇
<kk> Cherrot, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<jyfl987> imadper: 在输入框里试试
<imadper> jyfl987: 我现在firefox不方便试, 我的chrome就是全选...
<Oooops> kevinyings: 要看关键词。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我就是火狐 你在输入框里试 就跟readline一样
<imadper> jyfl987: 等我把firemacs给关了...
<jyfl987> imadper: you sucks
<imadper> ...
<jyfl987> 我得给你想个动物名
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是全选!
<kevinyings> suck fuck   后跟 uck的都没好词
<jyfl987> imadper: 我槽 
<imadper> jyfl987: 苨马你有插件...
<jyfl987> imadper: 过几天聚会你带电脑去 我演示给你看
<imadper> jyfl987: 你问问别人, C-a是不是全选
<hamo> kk: 小k, 你爸爸是谁？
<jyfl987> imadper: 你在输入框里试 wtf
<imadper> jyfl987: 地址栏?!
<jyfl987> imadper: 输入框是地址栏么？？？
<kk> hamo, 我知道他很聪明，但我从来不知道他是小K谁。  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> 你这个该死的运维
<imadper> jyfl987: 输入框试过了呀, 告诉你了是全选
<imadper> jyfl987: 然后我问你要不要试试地址栏
<jyfl987> imadper: 你在用xp?
<Oooops> imadper: 。。那你还跟他扯
<imadper> jyfl987: archlinux
<imadper> Oooops: 我错了...
<jyfl987> imadper: 不可能 我没用任何插件
<Oooops> 这么点点事情，，，，
<jyfl987> imadper: 火狐可以 chrome不行
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧 你用arch了？
<imadper> ofan: 一年前就用了呀?
<imadper> ofan: 你上个月已经惊讶过我用arch一回了...
 * Cherrot :D
<ofan> 不是gentoo还是debian 还是啥的
<kevinyings> arch 自从glibc后，我就一直放哪儿了，还没修
<imadper> ofan: 你上个月倒是没说这个...
<jyfl987> 运维好多用debian
<imadper> jyfl987: 别抬举我, 我不如运维的...
<Cherrot> imadper: 运维是做什么呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 你是做什么呀
<imadper> Cherrot: 喝茶, 看报纸
<Cherrot> imadper: yooooo 往宫务员方向发展呀
<imadper> Cherrot: 先宫了你
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<imadper> Cherrot: 骟了你!
<jyfl987> imadper: 所以你只能用arch :]
<hamo> imadper: 顶 喝茶看报纸！
<Cherrot> imadper: .....................
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 我水...
 * Cherrot 会喝茶看报纸的色大象
<imadper> hamo: 你的浏览器, 默认C-a是不是全选?
<hamo> imadper: 在哪？
<hamo> 网页文档里是
<imadper> hamo: 输入栏
<hamo> imadper: 我用chrome...是的
<imadper> hamo: 呃... 
<golden> quit
<jyfl987> imadper: 你以前用什么nick来着 
<imadper> jyfl987: 打你第一天认识我起, 我就是madper吧?
<jyfl987> imadper: 那我修正下 火狐下的输入框是可以的 效果跟readline一样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 国内有没有其他特别快的源，而且软件依赖包比较少出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385386 前些日子使用apt-get更新软件时遇到些问题，升级ia32-libs时总是报错，提示缺少依赖包，后来费了好大周折，不断上网查找资料终于解决了。最后，我发现问题根源，就是a …
<jyfl987> madper 疯狂的per?
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yvs2y/unusual_c_if_arr0_not_eq_0_and_not_false_cout/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Unusual C++: if (arr<:0:> not_eq 0 and not false) <% cout << "Valid C++"; %> : programming
<imadper> jyfl987: 没意义, 随便的几个字母...
<imadper> jyfl987:  ជំរាបសួរ, ສະບາຍດີ, မင်္ဂလာပါ, สวัสดีครับ,
<imadper> jyfl987: नमस्ते / नमस्कार
<imadper> jyfl987: 快速说出这些分别是什么语言
<ofan> imadper: 鸟语
<kevinyings> 蝌蚪文
<adam8157> ສະບາຍດີ 是希伯来文吧  imadper 
<piggybox> 泰语
<imadper> adam
<adam8157> 哦 更像泰语
<Oooops> adam8157: .
<roylez> hamo: 开始工作了，nnnd
<imadper> adam8157: 我怎么知道...
<gfrog> imadper: 原来乃不是‘I aM Adapter’，是个mad per啊。per是person的缩写不？
<hamo> roylez: 啧啧...你周一不是没活嘛...难道是 多撸？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋这都认识呢。
<imadper> adam8157: 是泰语应该, 东亚里面的
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋那
<hamo> adam8157: 都去华尔街了...
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji grog...
<imadper> s/grog/frog/
<Oooops> 搞嘎嘛
<Oooops> 。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<kevinyings> Oooops:浙江的
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 肿么了？
<ofan> 哎呀我擦 竟然一直没订阅reddit/cpp
<roylez> hamo: 我这样优秀的员工，周一怎么可能没事
<hamo> roylez: 啧啧... 让酷胖来说句话吧.. cc MeaCulpa
<kevinyings> 天天迟到的员工
<Oooops> 悠闲得生锈了的员工。
 * gfrog ^ 帽帽员工集体掉线重连中。
<Oooops> 破酷胖，难道去jay1了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没掉
<Oooops> 他们是按次序重启
<gfrog> adam8157: changing host
 * adam8157 curl 有没有类似wget --trust-server-names的选项
<Oooops> 看，又是折腾参数的
 * adam8157 咱有cloak
 * gfrog 头疼，不想干活，
 * gfrog 下午还有会，又不能回家。。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 什么会还也不归宿啊
<Cherrot> /s/也/夜
<kevinyings> gfog:请假1小时，要不厚脸皮玩一小时，就这么出去吧，谁也发现不了
<gfrog> Cherrot: 有会 -> 下午不能翘班回家。
<kevinyings> gfrog:躺沙发上，先睡会
<gfrog> kevinyings: 敝司不趁沙发。
<hamo> gfrog 毛..pantry理由
<hamo> gfrog 里有
<gfrog> hamo: 那叫沙发？！
<gfrog> hamo: 比工位椅子还不如。
<hamo> gfrog 反正可以趟...
<gfrog> hamo: 叫老大看到不好地。还不如book 会议室睡觉。。。
<hamo> gfrog 我艹...book会议室用来睡觉？？？
<gfrog> hamo: 很奇怪？
<hamo> gfrog NB。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 没啥吧。。。 别定万人抢的大会议室就问题不大。
<kevinyings> gfrog:你这么挑剔，像我躺公司椅子，再盖些东西上去，主管就开始找我了“kevinyings,哪去了”
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似没有
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我在做家务...
<hamo> MeaCulpa gaoji酷胖...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 家务...
<kevinyings> 有人来叫，不要理他，继续睡觉
<kevinyings> 醒来，就下班了，按下指纹机，淫荡的一天就这么过去可
<palomino|working> ........
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来irssi里^P/^N可以切换上下页儿呢，好gaoji
<jyfl987> soft kitty worm kitty ... per per per
<adam8157> gfrog: 上下页? 你说窗口吧
<gfrog> adam8157: readline的快捷键也都能用，很爽呢。
<jyfl987> imadper: 原来你是萌猫
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，好吧，window
<imadper> jyfl987: 啥???!!!!
<JoveYu> 有没有vim高手解答我个问题
<daolin> 我的电脑装原来有两个系统，一个是backtrack,一个是ubuntu 12.04.1 + KDE,删除了backtrack后，我装了deepin,之后ubuntu 12.04.1启动画片不是图片了，而是很粗糙的字，有人知道怎么修复吗？
<jyfl987> imadper: 你不知道 soft kitty这首歌？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 今年有学东西么？
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我知道
<adam8157> jyfl987: =,=
<hamo> adam8157: =,=
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得那个senior support挺适合你的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是认真的 今年有学什么新东西么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没记下来都学了啥
<bcao> adam8157, 今年学会了台球。。
<bcao> 学会了作人。。
<hamo> bcao: 你确信是作人而不是做人？
<adam8157> bcao: yea...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那说明没学啥
<bcao> hamo, 差不多，差不多。。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙头疼？
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋会做人了呢...
<roylez> hamo: 他哪里会做人了？还不是蠢蛋一头...
<hamo> roylez: "做“人
<imadper> jyfl987: 不知道....
<jyfl987> hamo: 那蛋蛋岂非是千年的了？
<kevinyings> 。。。
<Cherrot> roylez: 是做  make people...
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 生活大爆炸没看过？
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 你竟然auto-rejoin
<MeaCulpa> support, 接电话...
<roylez> adam8157: irssi太简单啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa 都senior了估计就不接电话了吧...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: L2 Support, 接自己人电话
<kevinyings> rh分工明确啊
<jusss> roylez: 你网络连接用的啥软件
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 基本就是接阿三电话，阿三在客户那里哭
<roylez> jusss: wicd
 * hamo lol
<jusss> roylez: 和wpa_supplicant有啥关系吗
<roylez> jusss: wpa_supplicant太底层了，从来不碰。wicd自己解决
 * gfrog 尼玛啊，猎头电话打到办公室电话上了。
<jusss> roylez: 发现自己的机子里有个叫wpa_suppliacant
<gfrog> roylez: 主席。
<jusss> roylez: 不是还有个wpa_cli?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hamo 刚接到个紧急的猎头电话，说张江某公司有个头头今天来，请我抓紧时间去给面一下，尼玛，这年头manager们都靠外面人凑数了
<roylez> jusss: 管那么多干啥 
<jusss> roylez: 哦
 * MeaCulpa wpa_supplicant
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 犇
<ofan> jusss: 其他基本都是wpa_supplicant的wrapper
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？？？你去面？？？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你说wpa_supplicant?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帮别的公司面人？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04无线网卡连不上路由器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385388 xp和ubuntu双系统 xp下能连上家里的路由器但是ubuntu下连不上。 会是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 压哨出手 — 2012-08-27 14:58 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd, issi 又升级了神马屎了
<jusss> ofan: 哦，nm也是用的wpa_su... ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是，去被那个头头面...估计是头头让他们招人他们招不到，急了
<huntxu> gfrog: 一定是蛤蟆泄漏的
 * tryit wpa_supplicant是用来配置无线上网的，我去年就折腾这玩意儿折腾了半天……
<ofan> jusss: 都是
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 是wpa_supplicant外加gentoo的init系统
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥公司？面试包饭吗，包饭我就去...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<huntxu> roylez: 高帅富又装...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 让他们头头感觉招人有的招, 只不过来面的人不来而已?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 阿三公司，就上次说1年之内考不出Brocade认证就自动解除合同，当场被我喷走的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 报销机票和上海三日游么?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ........
<jusss> tryit: 那你最后搞定了没？
<tryit> jusss, 搞定了啊，用了一年多了，现在也在用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就Brocade... firmware比个linux还大...
<ofan> 大半夜的 又饿了
<jusss> tryit: 求链接
<kevinyings> ofan: 北京的？
<tryit> jusss, 啥链接？
<imadper> ofan: 吃去吧...
<jusss> tryit: 教程链接。。。
<kevinyings> 还在算伴随矩阵，都算半天了
<ofan> kevinyings: 啥
<tryit> jusss, ＝5分钟，我这个没发表
 * ofan 继续nutella
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<kevinyings> ofan:来盘豆腐烧鱼头
<kevinyings> ofan:红烧狮子头
 * jusss The Prophect 1995还有10 min下完
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫是不能陪我下去喝茶了吧？
<ofan> jusss: 毛片？
<kevinyings> ofan:我先去找点吃的
<ofan> kevinyings: 这些我都吃不到
<jusss> ofan: 。。。不是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在家干活呢...
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<jusss> ofan: 关于宗教类的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这家伙 你kick人还加我名字做啥
<ofan> jusss: 大洋马？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 张江风大不...不大就枉我WFH了...
<ofan> 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 袋鼠是不是已经到帝都了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备连你一起踢, 参数写错了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 应该
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你是吓唬人的
<jyfl987> 不过我没auto rejoin
<jusss> ofan: 变形金刚里有大洋马
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没啥风
<jyfl987> 我这周就跑路了 也许可以工作日去见袋鼠 adam8157 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跑路? 去哪
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦... 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去另外一家数据量大点的公司 
<jusss> ofan: 求介绍大洋马
<ofan> 面基？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥公司 pm我
<ofan> 我能看到pm
<roylez> jyfl987: 跳槽了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 本周
<ofan> jusss: 自己找吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 下家是谁？
<roylez> jyfl987: 早说啊，卖你来18摸
<jyfl987> roylez: 这怎么能说
<jyfl987> roylez: 18摸在苏州？
<jyfl987> roylez: 我过不了贵摸的面试
<MeaCulpa> jusss: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9bm6sYDL41r0dq7lo1_500.gif
<roylez> jyfl987: 全国都有18摸...
<jyfl987> 1摸2摸。。18摸
<jyfl987> roylez: 那杭州有么 
<roylez> jyfl987: 有...
 * gfrog 求去18摸
<jyfl987> roylez: 还真有啊 那以后我回南方再说吧
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙...
<roylez> gfrog: 丫email呢
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<ofan> 杭州+1
<gfrog> roylez: 干啥？ 有jd给我嘛？
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<hamo> roylez: 已经有人被跳转到/broswer了...
<roylez> hamo: 啥？
<roylez> hamo: 没这route啊
<hamo> roylez: 就是用ie6,7,8的人出现了
<tryit> jusss, 你用gentoo吗？
<jusss> tryit: 没
<tryit> jusss, 噢，我的是gentoo系统的无线网络配置
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<hamo> roylez: 而且很奇怪出现了hao123来的用户...
<jusss> tryit: 应该通用吧
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/203095.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 一根光纤2.1亿对人同时通话 我国首次实现168×103Gb/s光纤传输2240公里_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> ofan: 这扯淡呢 处理器没那么狠 你传输狠没用
<tryit> jusss, http://webdoc.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<kk> tryit,啥网址y Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<ofan> jyfl987: 不懂了吧
<tryit> jusss, 这是我整理出来发表的笔记，你的那个在gentoo系统配置子目录里
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<jyfl987> ofan: 我完全可以明白他有那个传输率 只是他说可以支撑那么多人通话 通话就不光是线的问题了
<ofan> jyfl987: 这已经包括了其他模块
<jyfl987> ofan: 这只是传输 信号的采集呢 中转呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个都包括了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不会以为那跟线一直从你家连到我家吧 中间好多中转啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 那叫中继
<ofan> 国内通讯发展还是很nb的
 * MeaCulpa Tumblr真是看黄图的好地方，GFW还不封，真好
<kevinyings> jyfl987:通话的不是星形的图吗？
<ofan> 现在的通讯系统不分你是通话还是数据业务了
<jyfl987> ofan: 对啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没封？
 * adam8157 还是要分的吧...
<jyfl987> 通话都数据了 
<lvlingli> 有用e16的么
<kevinyings> 数据是GPS之类的吧
 * adam8157 通话的协议可以有损耗, 有补偿, 数据的不行
<ofan> 反正都是报文
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那跟jpeg一样 从计算机的角度来看 数据是损坏了 但是从人来看 无所谓嘛
<jyfl987> png就不一样
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  你这是淫者见淫，Tumblr上正常图片多了去了
<ofan> 通话的要求高实时性，数据的不需要
<ofan> 还有稳定性
<kevinyings> 毛，难道，现在已经将电话数据与网络数据联通了
<kevinyings> ？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的意思是应该还是分的, 不分美好出的
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: :)
<kevinyings> 没有吧，两个还是不同的体系
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: flickr也是同理吧
<ofan> 怎么不同？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 链路肯定是分的 实时性要求不同 只是分两个虚拟的链路而已 一条保证实时  一条保证不丢数据
<kevinyings> 铺的线也应该不同
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04.1 U盘无法安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385393 求解。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 大神。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手魔法 — 2012-08-27 15:23 
<ofan> 费钱
<ofan> 现在都是多网融合
<ofan> 底层通讯都是一个线路，只是可以同时跑不同业务
<kevinyings> 铜线与光纤不是一回事吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 有见过那种小尺寸的机械键盘嘛？ 就是笔记本键盘那么大的。
<adam8157> gfrog: hhkb
<ofan> 当然不是
<adam8157> gfrog: poker 40%
<kevinyings> ofan:那数据不会交在一起啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃碉堡了呢，啥都会。
<ofan> kevinyings: 怎么会，会分开
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有卖？
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 回个鬼
<ofan> 甚至同一个信道内跑的都是不一样的业务
<jyfl987> ofan: 对啊 不就是这样么 底层都数字化了 
<adam8157> gfrog: poker 40%的键位不是很舒服 尤其是~
<gfrog> kevinyings: 乃下载的H片儿为毛不会跟妹纸视频流混到一起呢？ 话音/数据业务跟这一个道理。
<ofan> jyfl987: 数字化还算比较高层的
<kevinyings> ofan:可是，一个铜丝，一个光纤，需要一个东西将信息连一起啊
 * gfrog 最近说话越来越粗糙了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是粗糙, 是糙
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿。
<kevinyings> 就是先数字化，再交流，还是有快慢等等差别
<ofan> kevinyings: 光纤咋了
<daffodi> jusss: 我昨天发现用free和systemmonitor查看的内存使用不一样，free是systemmonitor的两倍
<jyfl987> ofan: 高层个p啊 模拟的好像用振幅传数据 麻烦 现在的好像用振频传 简单
<gfrog> adam8157: 这货碉堡了呢。 http://www.52esport.com/JianPan/2011-08/565.htm
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y 超迷你！KBC POKER 40% 机械键盘
<jusss> daffodi: 嗯，我发现也不一样
<ofan> jyfl987: lol 你以为数字信号就是传送脉冲？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你果然啥都知道
<adam8157> gfrog: 你看那个esc...
<jyfl987> ofan:我只是做个比方
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 别埋汰我
<kevinyings> 光纤与铜丝传递信号的速度是一样的吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 改改键映射嘛，换到cap lock上去。
<kevinyings> 不一样吧
<ofan> kevinyings: 你说的带宽吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 键位可以modmap...
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且也不贵好像
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要买? 放家里?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是真心的 咱们领域有交叉 你懂许多我不懂的东西很正常嘛 不要过分谦虚
<gfrog> kevinyings: 我擦，还纠结电缆跟光缆呢，中间有光电转换器啊少年。
<kevinyings> ofan:好吧，我说某个波峰
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -! 我是样样松
<gfrog> kevinyings: 乃以为真的光线跟铜线连一起？
<gfrog> adam8157: 想买个随身背，马上要去上课了。不过感脚TP的键盘其实也能忍。
<ofan> kevinyings: 都是光速
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪上课...
<gfrog> ofan: 电信号在铜线上达不到光速。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不如买filco 忍者87
<gfrog> ofan: 大概每秒几百米。
<ofan> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 苏州街。
<ofan> 每秒几百米那就死翘翘了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也一样 我以前在这里说过 我的知识结构好像是一个脚手架 这里也懂点 那里也懂点 但是真要认真起来 就抗不住压了 所以我现在不是在学基础知识给填上么
 * adam8157 用过机械之后才明白, tp的键盘确实比一般键盘好太多太多...
<ofan> gfrog: 电场传播速度接近光速
<gfrog> adam8157: re
<adam8157> gfrog: 上课还带键盘...
 * Cherrot 乃们真有钱
<kevinyings> gfrog:几百米，跨国通信怎么办，等半小时
<adam8157> gfrog: filco 忍者87更常规一些
<jyfl987> ofan: 波在不同介质里不是不一样的速度么
<ofan> jyfl987: 不一样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个键盘多少钱 顺手么
<kevinyings> jyfl987:是的啊，坑定有快又慢
<adam8157> jyfl987: filco 忍者87大概900, poker 40%大概400
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，是去拍键盘的，自然要准备个好键盘。
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以有没有什么材料可以让光传得很慢呢 我好像看到有个科学家可以把光的速度降到人眼可见
<ofan> kevinyings: 没多大区别，电场是在空气中传播
<kevinyings> 那先到的那个波信号，先存起来？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好贵 100我就考虑入个玩玩
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己种草呢你
<gfrog> adam8157: ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己给自己找理由呢你
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<kevinyings> 好吧，我晕了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥玩意。
<ofan> jyfl987: 貌似某些材料可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 上课还买键盘, 理由牵强
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不懂，我过去就是拍键盘去了。
<kevinyings> ofan:据说有些材料，光的速度为0
<ofan> kevinyings: 光速不变的
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果是用场效应就更好了 比如超级磁场如果也能降速 那我们就去光缆边上破坏的干活
<gfrog> kevinyings: 这个。。。 例如水泥墙，光子拍上去速度就变0了。
<gfrog> ofan: 要有前提，真空中。
<adam8157> gfrog: 小的, 就是poker 40%了
<jyfl987> ofan: 光速不变说的是同一介质里
<kevinyings> ofan:波的折射率与光速的关系
 * gfrog 有请物理专业的gaoji蛋 adam8157 同学给大家讲讲光学。
<jyfl987> 光速不变我真怀疑是系统设定 额
<jyfl987> 算个bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 没行的难道？
<kevinyings> ofan:成正比，如此会有全反射
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥没行的?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我也怀疑，于是我对电动力学一概不理。
<gfrog> adam8157: 扑克，没行货？
<lvlingli> 好专业
<daffodi>  我倒是知道光可以降速，因为据说有人做过实验
<adam8157> gfrog: taobao, poker 40%是国内kbc定制的, 只有行货吧
<ofan> 有个视频是高速拍摄的看的光
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你又错了 虽然他只是个设定 但是只要在有效范围里 有用就行 数学不也是基于一些公理的嘛
<ofan> ted上有
<gfrog> jyfl987: 擦，乃抬杠。
 * adam8157 降速只是效果降了, 例如多层反射. 光速是不变的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我都说了电动一概不理了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你看虽然爱因斯坦的理论更能解释问题 但是你在低速世界里用牛顿的那套不也可以行得通么
 * adam8157 光速要是变了, 那个区域内物理特性全都乱了就...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但是造cpu的人 现在就碰到问题了 因为他们的精度已经到了牛顿管不着的边界上了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 量子化了而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 造CPU的人遇到的是相对论都管不到的地方
<banxi1988> hi,虽然，我复制某一个目录出来 ，发现其中有链接。我想将源文件本身复制出来 ，需要使用什么参数？
 * hamo 要蛋疼死了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃确信相对论能管到微观粒子？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在还谈不上把 他们只是那种尺度下 开始要考虑电磁理论了 而不是通常的只是引力
<kevinyings> 量子通信与量子计算，学到现在还在弄量子门
<imadper> gfrog: 少量的理论是可以的... 比如引力场的红移效应, 也会对微观粒子起作用... 计算的时候也要算进去.
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然能... 量子论也能管到大型物体, 只不过现象几乎为0而已
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 乃们都碉堡了。
<ofan> imadper: 额 红移不是电磁场的么
<adam8157> gfrog: 比如微观粒子加速后质量的变化就是相对论管的嘛, 怎么能说管不到
<imadper> gfrog: 没有你gaoji
 * gfrog 果然吹水就不头疼了。md，继续看键盘去。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 通过世界里你不会考虑自己身上的电子跟gfrog身上的电子的作用 这主要是因为你们的距离 把那种作用给大大削弱了 可是随着精度进一步提高  引力因为跟距离的平方成正比 所以越来越小 电子之间的却相反 刚好是距离越近 作用力越大  所以此消彼长
<imadper> ofan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/51995.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 引力红移_百度百科
<jyfl987> adam8157: mit的公开课真不错 一下子就让我搞明白了
<ofan> imadper: 奥 这名字太迷惑了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且那几种基本作用力是有作用域的, 不是简单反比
<imadper> ofan: 只知道引力场的红移效应, 不知道电磁场的... 我不是学物理的...
<ofan> 翻译的不好
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿啊，一个扑克380多呢。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不贵。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...你要机械的...
<ofan> imadper:应该叫引力引起的红移
<kevinyings> jyfl987:MIT还有一帮家伙设计了量子编程
<imadper> ofan: 引力场....
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还是忍受TP的键盘好了。
<imadper> ofan: 是强引力场中天体发射的电磁波波长变长的现象
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 作用域是人类设定的吧  好比你身上的电子 跟银河那一边的某个电子也是有作用力的 只是小得惊人 所以人类不考虑这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那站台没意思
<gfrog> adam8157: 要出新一代kindle了呢。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过如果系统的设计者考虑优化代码的话 一个过滤器就可以让他们没有作用力了 额
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那站太没意思，那么多form item
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是, 例如强力, 超过之后就一点点点作用也没有了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: curl -c cookies.txt  --form tittle="wrestling" --form type="url" --form url="http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9e8qoYCQI1qdlh1io1_r1_400.gif" --form category="pic"  --form submit=OK http://dooloo.info/post/new/
<huntxu> imadper: 额，这么看的话，红移测到的大质量星球的远离速度被夸大了么？
<ofan> imadper: 对 红移，蓝移都是说的电磁波，强引力下 波长和频率会变化
 * MeaCulpa 还是不行...
<jyfl987> need_process_protos = [proto for proto in all_protos if proto.force < border_value]
<imadper> huntxu: 现代的测量应该会有纠正系数的吧.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看  系统设计就这么简单 要决是高频
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那只是你的仪器测量不到而已 
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 但是是在引力场下才发生的变化. 不过这东西没有较真儿的意思, 反正我不会, 只能说别人怎么说, 我就怎么听~   :)
<yinhai> ?
<kevinyings> jyfl987:不对，我觉得真正的设计应该是量子化的思考，而不是现在这样的过程式，对象化的编程
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是... 基本超过原子核的直径之后 强力就立马变成0了, 绝对不是简单的反比
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为引力这东西 你不能真正的从全局去证明他 尺度太大了
<ofan> 说引力也没错，因为光也有质量
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是趋向0吧  用数学上极限的思路把他看作0而已
<kevinyings> jyfl987:应该参数什么的都要有1/2个什么的
<Oooops> 都研究这么搞基了啊。引力和你们的蛋蛋，有相互作用的。
<Oooops> 所以你们会蛋疼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 物理很严谨的, 这个是理论证明的
<imadper> jyfl987: 不知道....
<imadper> jyfl987: 我觉得干露露的尺度更大
<kevinyings> 比如说，我有一个参数，我们将它分为两份。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 证明都要靠数据支撑 数据又跟采集设备有关系 采集设备的精度很影响的 牛顿那时候证明也很严谨 但是他那时候的采集数据设备精度到不了我们今天这个尺度
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/强相互作用
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 爱因斯坦那个理论最终得证 是靠日食时候观察偏移 这就有很大的精度问题
<hamo> MeaCulpa 乃口味太重了...
<kevinyings> jyfl987:要不是第谷，开普勒的发现，牛顿能圆，椭圆的，来一堆
<jyfl987> adam8157: wiki不过是人写的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你用自己的"以为"去反驳近一百年的理论基础...
<imadper> jyfl987: 很多证明不用靠数据支持的吧? 比如最开始的不确定性, 就不用数据支持. 因为他要证明数据是不准确(即时破坏)的
<kevinyings> adam8157:理论基础也有乌云的时候
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是从历史中总结经验教训 避免犯同样的错误 
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么是确定？
<imadper> jyfl987: 你又开始了...
<jyfl987> imadper: 在我看来 确定是你能观察出一定的模式 可以提前预测 并且到时验证
<kevinyings> jyfl987:确定就是极限
<ofan> jyfl987: 你成功的把一个物理问题变成了语文问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 短距力是明显有边界的, 被无数实验证明
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我都说了 是精度问题 到了一定边界以后 数据小到你的采集设备采集不到了 这就跟数学上的极限概念一样的 是你们把他看作是0 他事实上虽然起作用 但是作用也趋向于0 为了研究方便 省略不必要的干扰 才看作0
<kevinyings> adam8157:不是还要四力合一吗
<ofan> 不确定性也是一个物理现象
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ?
<jyfl987> ofan: 也许他有一种模式 只是你没有大量的数据 无法发现而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一下子从100 瞬间变为0, 然后你偏要说是因为距离反比?
<kevinyings> 不确定性是一个很精确的物理现象
<piggybox> jyfl987:  即使被验证了也只是暂时的确定，有无数个观察结果验证一个定理但只要出现一个反例就可以推翻它
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果是个曲线 很正常呢
<daffodi> 你们扯远了，这不是物理频道呗
<ofan> jyfl987: 推荐看看霍金的两本书
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好吧, 可能是瞬间变成1x10-100000
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你应该见过某些曲线瞬间提升上去的图形吧？
<daffodi> 果壳里的宇宙么
<hamo> MeaCulpa bug那个图...居然放程序设计的圈子里...
<ofan> 貌似我还带来了，高中的时候看的，印象深刻
 * hamo 乃们好gaoji
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为参数可能是2次方 3次方嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: 不确定性... 是个名词... 跟确定的含义无关. 是说一个物体在同一时刻无法同时获得他的(位置和速度)? 最开始是这两个, 后来证明出来很多数据都不可以同时获得... 有悖于经典物理学中万物都按照物理定律去撸, 什么时候撸到哪里是固定的 这一常识. 所以把这个理论及其发展称为现代物理学, 之前的是经典物理学. 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 边界内外规律是不同的
<kevinyings> jyfl987:tan的反函数
<MeaCulpa> hamo: .. :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你就是无法接收边界这概念呗
<jyfl987> imadper: 但是你日常生活套用经典力学不也没出事？
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 你跑题了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那么多form item, submit也不友好，脚本不好搞，不好玩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不是不接受边界的概念 我是要明确这个边界就跟极限一样 是一种“看作” 不是事实
<imadper> jyfl987: 我用地球是方的这个理论都没事. 但是不证明这个是对的
 * tryit 有哪些python库对于算法演示有帮助？
<kevinyings> jyfl987:边界是数学的定义
<jyfl987> adam8157:  我现在数学还比较贫乏 等什么时候我列个方程组来给你做比喻 
<hamo> MeaCulpa submit对人友好就行...框架是带机器post的检测的..你根本没法用脚本去post...
<kevinyings> jyfl987:物理上有边界吗？
<kevinyings> 额，有的
<hamo> MeaCulpa 未来会有api...不过现在想用脚本去post是不可能的...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我告诉你短距力边界内外的方程不同就是了, 我没坚持别的
<kevinyings> 光速就是边界
<jyfl987> imadper: 我只是证明 你用另一套理论也能活  你看就现在物理学的观点来看 牛顿那一套是有问题的 可是问题不大 所以在一定范围内（日常生活）是可以用那一套的 尽管实际上那一套是错的
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那看你是什么观点了 
 * adam8157 https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/基本相互作用
<daffodi> 牛顿那套加上修正就是现代物理了，只不过修正值很小
<imadper> jyfl987: 进一步可以证明, 没有理论也能活... 原始人都有饭吃...
<jyfl987> 小也是相对低速世界的嘛
<jyfl987> 你套到光速世界 问题就不小了
<kevinyings> 修正值大的不得了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...无聊，贴图不用脚本有毛用，丑如Google+
<daffodi> 难道你活在高速世界
<kevinyings> 本来就是
<kevinyings> 什么难道
 * imadper 再说就又毁三观了... cc adam8157 
<piggybox> tryit:  matplotlib?
<hamo> MeaCulpa API开发中...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 诚心出自用一台（笔记本苹果MacBook Pro MC700CH/A） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385395 成色9成新，功能正常.无损坏.无磨损也没拆开修理过.正常使用. 配件:适配器、电池、包装盒、说明书,苹果鼠标 配置:处理器I5 内存4G 硬盘320GB 屏幕13寸 转让价格:5100 …
<hamo> MeaCulpa API检测就严格多了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: imm.io那样多好~~
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<tryit> piggybox, 呵呵，我不知道啊，请教呢
<huntxu> hamo: 你和基席合作的啊？
<hamo> huntxu:  founder this...
<huntxu> hamo: 犇
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没办法啊，bootstrap的form必须要写成那鸟样的
<huntxu> hamo: 虽然渣英语
<hamo> MeaCulpa 要求不一样...我们这个要是开放了随便发，那还不得被垃圾填满了...
<roylez> huntxu: 我是founder，hamo是公司的第一只宠物
<jyfl987> daffodi: 你虽然不活在搞速世界里 但是你想想你现在通讯用的光纤 那个就是高速的
<hamo> huntxu: 明明是日语啊胡酱
<kevinyings> 现在的程序设计还很原始，什么时候我们能将参数一分为2的时候，才算有了一定的扩展，想想，我们有个圆作为参数，它的一半是个半圆
<huntxu> kevinyings: 问题是，正方形的一半应该是三角形还是矩形长宽比2:1，或是梯形...
<Oooops> kevinyings: 你要传对象的参数？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 没听明白你这题目 额
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你现在是靠文字合成跟人交流么
<Oooops> 那不就是指针嘛。无限指针
<daolin> 哪位知道bouncer 在计算机用语里是什么意思啊？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 啥叫文字合成...
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你刚才没去jay1?
<jyfl987> huntxu: 
<jyfl987> huntxu: 就是刚才你那个问题 我完全没看懂 不过每个词我都懂他的意思
<ofan> daolin: 自动回复器
<jyfl987> Oooops: 什么无限指针？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 看上文 kevinyings 的问题啊
<hamo> roylez: 还宠物...我咬死你...
<ofan> maillist和irc 里用的
<daolin> ofan 谢谢啊，知道了
<jyfl987> Oooops: while(p!=NULL){p=p.next;};
<Oooops> jyfl987: 懂堆栈的话，自己理解
<jyfl987> Oooops: 我就是堆栈机这一路的人
<ofan> 我就用的znc
<Oooops> 那你问啥
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 中午去的Jay1
<jyfl987> Oooops: 但没明白你的黑话
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ping多少？
<jyfl987> 他说的无非是全指针
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆怎么咬人
<jyfl987> 这个现代的脚本语言不都这么干
<MeaCulpa> hamo: roylez 没有提炼垃圾的志向？ :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 300不到吧
<jyfl987> 我的那个vm也是这么干 :]
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你发的都是垃圾...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥
<kevinyings> 但是，我们将两个半圆拼一起，结果可能是一个圆
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我downvote好几个了
<daolin> 怎么在这个频道里聊天不被警告啊？（新来的不懂）
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<Oooops> jay2试过没。多少ping. MeaCulpa_
<kevinyings> 并不完全是对象
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的世界里的图片，除了A,就是这样的...
<huntxu> daolin: 显然这是个聊天频道
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 也可能不是
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 没
<roylez> daolin: 你每天进来大吼一声，撸基蛋何在？
<hamo> MeaCulpa 我也downvote了好多了
<roylez> daolin: 然后你就安全了
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: .. 把你的图片，都传一个ftp
<daffodi> 主席坑人呢
<ofan> daolin: 每天要问候城管
<roylez> daffodi: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa (24.media.tumblr.com) 貌似这个域被墙了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 没吧
<daolin> roylez: ，撸基蛋是管理员？
<MeaCulpa> tumblr一直很挺...
<ofan> daolin ps nick以@开头的是城管
<hamo> MeaCulpa 我这边打不开...
<jyfl987> hamo: 那完蛋 他们用这种域名 看来是分布式的存储 而不是google那种代理式的
<hamo> MeaCulpa 25的就可以打开...
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 你们贴的啥钢管舞啥的，太清淡了...
 * MeaCulpa 道不同
<kevinyings> 圆的一半一定是半圆 ，但两个半圆不一定是圆，程序本来就应该是单向的，不能逆反
<roylez> daolin: .
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你贴个原子弹爆炸的？
<daolin> 圆的一半可以是任何图形
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 圆的一半也不一定是半圆 你没说用直线切割
<daffodi> 程序可逆……怎么记得王垠那货说过
<ofan> 厕所里啦肚子中
<ofan> daolin: 你很聪明
<ofan> :]
<jyfl987> ofan: 自我诊断下？
<Oooops> 一半，被限制在原来的园里面了。
<ofan> jyfl987: nutella吃多了
<Oooops> 不能叫如何图形
<hamo> MeaCulpa 建个私密圈子去...专门为你这种准备的...
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 要不你尝尝 看看最近饮食上有啥不好的 以后改正回来
<roylez> hamo: 竟敢说我娃坏话，果断downvote
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 发一个图
<hamo> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Oooops 不发
<daolin> 大家都来自哪里啊？
<Oooops> 只顾自己。。。
<ofan> daolin: 火星
<jyfl987> daolin: 你好 我来自地球 
 * jyfl987 this man from earth
 * MeaCulpa 土位二
<MeaCulpa> s/位/卫
<daolin> 。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又土又二的么
<lvlingli> 有赛博坦来的么
<daffodi> 喵的，这什么地方
<ofan> 拉稀拉得好爽
<jyfl987> ofan: 这很正常 排泄是有快感的 而且很重要 有空看看 弗洛伊德的解释
<ofan> jyfl987: 弗洛伊德是啥流派的
<jyfl987> ofan: 他提倡用性来解释
<ofan> 擦
 * gfrog openshift越用越不明白呢。 @_@ cc adam8157 
<ofan> 你是想说爆菊么
 * gfrog 还好有内部技术支持，XD
<piggybox> ofan:  他认为人的各种心理活动都受到性的左右
<daolin> -->  与 <--
<lvlingli> 肛门期
<lvlingli> 通过排便获得性满足
 * hamo 求openshift的开发职位！
<ofan> 擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不懂么...本太阳系少数存在生命可能的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<ofan> 哥在艰难的拉稀
<ofan> 都出汗了
<Fans7> 晕
<roylez> hamo: opensh*t开发？暴菊开发？
<hamo> roylez: 重口席
<gfrog> hamo: os用ruby呢。
<MeaCulpa> 少数Ruby职位
<ofan> openshit开发=开屎开发
<roylez> hamo: 丫自己觉得ruby学得不错了？
<whatsyourname> 不行了，我被loops搞到郁闷了
<hamo> roylez: 不敢不敢...
<Fans7> 谁指点下我。两个域名指向一个IP的两个目录，我配置上www.1111.com和www.2222.com都访问正常。但是访问1111.com都指向了www.2222.com这是咋回事
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小游戏,1111小游戏大全,双人小游戏,在线小游戏 - www.1111.com (@ 1111.com)
<hamo> roylez: 我就是各种酱油打的好而已...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看 已经有懂行的人来了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你跟 lvlingli 讨论下 让他教教你怎样利用这难得的拉稀机会获得心理上的满足
<roylez> hamo: GA在哪里看浏览器？
<jyfl987> Fans7: apache?
<ofan> jyfl987: 免了 已经拉完了
<hamo> roylez: 等我给你看看
<Fans7> apahce
<MeaCulpa> dropbox也要两步认证了... 二货
<jyfl987> ofan: 还可以回忆  回忆期间也有效 只是效果少点
<jyfl987> Fans7: 没开vhosts把
<Fans7> 没有开vhost
<ofan> jyfl987: 这种低级的感觉没有记忆的
<hamo> roylez: 对了，ga没有...bd有...ga这种国际化的东西理解不了天朝奇葩的浏览器
<Fans7> .....
<jyfl987> Fans7: 那当然会在一个目录下了 没开vhost是http1.0 不考虑hostname 所以。。。
<roylez> hamo: Motorola MB525 DEFY
<ofan> 哦 第二波要来了。。。
<roylez> hamo: 这是你的手机么
<hamo> roylez: 嗯
<jyfl987> ofan: 赶紧的
<jyfl987> ofan: 先憋着 忍一阵再啦
<ofan> 噼里啪啦booom
<roylez> hamo: uc是juc...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有什么复制工具可以限制进度的？ cli下
<jyfl987> s/限制/显示/
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个猎头, 手机骚扰两遍, 又打到公司电话上...
<hamo> roylez: 应该是java uc...
<hamo> adam8157:  我没理他...看来他还没从你那里得到满足...
<roylez> hamo: +1
<jyfl987> adam8157: 把他号码报到51job上 让他烦死 又不能拒绝
<jyfl987> adam8157: 或者报到富士康招工中心的页面上 就说他是负责招工的小头目
<ofan> jyfl987: pv
<ofan> 限制进度？
<jyfl987> ofan: pv可以？
<ofan> jyfl987: dd也可以
<jyfl987> ofan: 显示进度
<jyfl987> ofan: dd可不就破坏了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我就是复制个文件到u盘 希望他能显示进度 数字或者进度条都可以
<ofan> jyfl987: cp就可以
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪个参数？
<adam8157> jyfl987: bar
<adam8157> jyfl987: bar是个命令
<ofan> jyfl987: 发送一个信号
<adam8157> dd发送 usr1也可以
<ofan> jyfl987: pkill -SIGINFO cp
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来可以这样 我试试
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/kWlfg.jpg
<jyfl987> ofan: 不行 pkill -S会被当一个选项 
<palomino|working> 狗狗怒了，主席你怎么它了 , roylez
<jyfl987> 不过你这思路我明白 我先查出pid 再用kill 试试
<hamo> palomino|working: 强X
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> jyfl987: pkill -s SIGINFO cp
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
 * roylez 围观
<jyfl987> ofan: 不行 invalid session id , nnd 我的复制弄完了
<Fans7> jyf1987 开了虚拟   你看www.1111.com正常但是http://1111.com就访问到另外一个去了，我加了SeverAlias 111.com
<kk> Fans7,啥网址y 小游戏,1111小游戏大全,双人小游戏,在线小游戏 - www.1111.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小游戏,1111小游戏大全,双人小游戏,在线小游戏 - www.1111.com (@ 1111.com)
<hamo> roylez: 我想建个圈子专门分享喵星人和汪星人的照片了...
<imadper> adam8157: hamo cfy microcai 有啥检查当前系统的arch的宏吗? 用户态. 
<adam8157> imadper: system(arch)
<hamo> imadper: 宏？
<imadper> hamo: 恩...
<imadper> adam8157: ... 高级...
<imadper> adam8157: 这东西存在吗?
<hamo> adam8157:  gaoji牛华尔街蛋蛋
<roylez> hamo: 分别建也行...
<hamo> imadper: arch是个命令，用system函数去调用他
<jyfl987> Fans7: 你这样当然就转过去了 你是想他域名还是222.com 但是访问是代理到111.com是吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: 222石油网址纠错 (@ 222.com)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rsync
<imadper> hamo: 我就是相问, arch这个命令存在吗?
<hamo> imadper: 存在
<adam8157> imadper: 你试试就知道了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 没有降级一点的工具么
<imadper> adam8157: 就是试过了没有才问的...
<hamo> 没有？
<adam8157> imadper: 咋可能没有...
<imadper> adam8157: rhel里面有...
<imadper> adam8157: 我的arch里面没有arch这个命令....
<adam8157> imadper: system(uname -m)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 降级？
<hamo> imadper: uname -m
<roylez> palomino|working: 踏死马你丫的00后不用抽烟了 http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/australia/9492504/Tasmania-considers-cigarette-ban-for-anyone-born-after-2000.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Tasmania considers cigarette ban for anyone born after 2000 - Telegraph
<hamo> adam8157:  嚓...你总比我快一步...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 简单点的工具嘛 不要上来就搞高级的
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<hamo> adam8157:  gaoji华尔街牛蛋蛋
<Fans7> jyf1987 是的。就是ServerName 指向的在浏览器对应输入正常,但是ServerAlias指向的貌似不生效.  因为加www和不加www我要指向一个目录
<roylez> hamo: +1
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 其实我想问一些gaoji点儿的办法... 类似 #if __WORDSIZE == 32  这样的   cc adam8157 
<jyfl987> Fans7: apache我不熟 你可以考虑nginx的方案
<adam8157> imadper: sizeof long, 32就是32位, 64就是64位
<microcai> imadper:  gcc -V 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rsync不高级啊
<adam8157> imadper: 还要再高级的么?
<microcai> imadper:  gcc -v | grep Arch 
<imadper> adam8157: 我想要ppc64, 不是只要是六四就可以
<daffodi> 虚拟主机？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 算法高级
<hamo> imadper: 你可以判定gcc编译器自己定义的宏
<imadper> microcai: 要在c里面实现... 给人提交patch, 人家用的是宏
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pv
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 就是想问那个宏...
<microcai> imadper:  read /etc/issue 
<imadper> microcai: gaoji!
<microcai> imadper:  ... ...
<jyfl987> adaam: long是说最低不能低于int啊 碰到崎岖的编译器你就悲剧了
<microcai> imadper:  这种东西是要放 configure.ac 里的，脚本测试后 -DDISTRO="Arch"
<alvin_rxg> Title: DOMAIN ERROR (@ configure.ac)
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 我去试试看. 多谢. 
<microcai> imadper:  这种东西是要放 configure.ac 里的，脚本测试后  CFLAGS+=" -DDISTRO=\"Arch\""
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以hack 当前目录 cp -v "$1" "$2"&watch -n 1 'du -h "$1" "$2";printf "%s%%\n" $(echo `du -h "$2"|cut -dG -f1`/0.`du -h "$1"|cut -dG -f1`|bc)
<jyfl987> 我感觉得买个支持竖屏的屏幕
<microcai> imadper:  或者用  AC_DEFINE(   )
<microcai> imadper:  会写入 config.h 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好办法 还是你地18摸的高级啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛...你这怪需求...还不如rsync呢
<imadper> microcai: gaoji, 我得查一下去先. 
<roylez> hamo: 外国大兵 ... http://i.imgur.com/NPHIb.jpeg
<adam8157> imadper: hamo 你俩个二
<adam8157> imadper: hamo sizeof(int*)
<imadper> adam8157: 干嘛? 我知道是64位的, 我想知道是ppc64还是x86_64
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 去读cpuinfo好了
<Cherrot> roylez: 这图是真的么……
<ofan> imadper: uname
<imadper> adam8157: ... 不开心呀... 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们这方案比较装逼 我喜欢
<imadper> ofan: 更不开心了....
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<microcai> imadper:   __x86_64__ 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这也不算怪需求吧 curl还有个进度条呢
<microcai> imadper:  编译器会定义 __x86_64__   
<imadper> microcai: 有这个宏? ok!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: cp默认那样 没任何提示 就好像卡住了 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 装b... cp了你可以看top嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个怎么看进度？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 任何进度条不是一闪而过的cp, 都应该用rsync代替~
 * Fans7 
<imadper> microcai: 找到了: gcc -E -dM - < /dev/null
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知... man pv
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这样 那我以后44
<jyfl987> imadper: 拆开看
<hamo> imadper: 你把预定义宏都搞出来难道你想一个一个试？
<imadper> hamo: | grep 64
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.forbes.com/sites/ccap/2012/02/16/the-male-female-ratio-in-college/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y The Male-Female Ratio in College - Forbes
<imadper> hamo: 然后一眼就能看到吧?
<microcai> imadper:  good  ， 原来是  __x86_64 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛，美国大学60%的学生是女的，女人结婚之后又不工作...
<imadper> microcai: 在我的电脑上, 两个都有...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pv站在管道当中，专门负责统计进度
<hamo> roylez: 往哪发呢？发多撸上去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可见卡车司机水管工是多么流行...
<jyfl987> hamo: adam8157 imadper 可以考虑做个 跨结构的二进制文件跑下 最后看结果 就能探测出是什么结构的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还不如uname -m
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可见伊朗部分大学限制女大学生数量的前瞻性
<imadper> jyfl987: 用不倒, 我就是运维, 直接uname就可以了
<ofan> jyfl987: mac的二进制文件就是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在没有uname的机器上怎么办？
<roylez> hamo: 突然firefox下不能输中文了...
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你还上来问 
<hamo> roylez: ...啧啧...
<imadper> jyfl987: 我想问怎么在c里面检测到
<ofan> jyfl987: ppc和intel平台的合到一个二进制文件里
<adam8157> imadper: 你去看看uname怎么实现的
 * hamo 要是有能跨平台的binary就好了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Java
<adam8157> imadper: hamo 有系统调用的.... man 2 uname
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_binary
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Universal binary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> MeaCulpa java不算是binary...字节码什么的...
<imadper> adam8157: 高级...
<hamo> ofan: 苹果...
<adam8157> imadper: 这个再不行我就没法了
 * adam8157 游泳去
 * Cherrot 蛋蛋哥的生活真多彩。。
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji蛋! 膜拜!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Utah妹子看得透彻
<MeaCulpa> 摸摸蛋蛋...
 * hamo momo adam8157
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...摸谁的
 * roylez 下班
<hamo> roylez: 壕...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 大家的
<jyfl987> ofan: 是么？
<jyfl987> ofan: 也许是开头有个虚拟机呢 后面才是机器码
<jyfl987> hamo: 有！！！
<jyfl987> hamo: 我见过  在win上是com
<jyfl987> 真的能跑
<jyfl987> 我的vm指令集也要考虑兼容这个 
<kk> jyfl987:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<microcai> imadper:  isee
 * hamo momo jyfl987
<Cherrot> jyfl987: kk不喜欢写字快的 :D
<microcai> imadper:  我漏看了，呵呵
<imadper> microcai: 恩
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过你说的那个也有实现的
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 额 是我这边lag的问题 我这里看 并没有刷
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前的一个dos游戏，another world
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是自己实现一个vm
<Cherrot> jyfl987: :D怪不得
<jyfl987> ofan: 这上面说了 就是把两个平台的代码都放进去 所以要大一点
<hamo> ofan: 问题在于这个vm也得跨平台啊...
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu下程序菜单字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385399 用了很久的ubuntu，今天尝鲜试了试xubuntu。结果很郁闷，本人主要在ubuntu下用netbeans开发程序，装了xubuntu后却发现netbeans菜单字体变的很小，很难看。其余一些程序菜单字体也偏小。调DPI后也不行，影 …
<ofan> jyfl987: http://fabiensanglard.net/anotherWorld_code_review/index.php
<jyfl987> hamo: 你傻了 你见过哪个vm的二进制代码是跨平台的
<hamo> jyfl987: 所以我说如果有就好了...
<hamo> jyfl987: 就是因为没有嘛
<ofan> hamo: 那个时代，os基本跟没有一样，都是程序自己管理硬件
<jyfl987> ofan: 苹果这个思路有点像 android的ndk加速
<jyfl987> hamo: 真的有 我若干年前见过 
<jyfl987> hamo: 不过跨cpu的没见过
<hamo> jyfl987: 我也见过...一个binary...能在win和linux下运行
<ofan> hamo: 那是给内核打了补丁吧
<hamo> jyfl987: 那个基本是利用两种系统的可执行文件的格式不同人工拼凑出来的...
<hamo> ofan: 不是，原生运行
<ofan> elf貌似不行
<jyfl987> hamo: 对啊  我在想 不同cpu的 是不是也有一些交叉的opcode码
<jyfl987> 或者虽然不交叉 但至少不非法 可以在这个cpu上是执行这个 在另外cpu上执行别的
<hamo> jyfl987: ofan http://lbw.sourceforge.net/
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: LBW: Linux Binaries on Windows
<jyfl987> hamo: 蛋疼的人果然很多
<ofan> 睡觉 明起来上课
<wolftankk> 好困啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 那个colinux是不是就是这个原理？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个东西对win xp没什么 要是能弄到minix3 上去比较好
<Felixonmars> huntxu: 好哇 偷窥我
<jyfl987> 这样工具全过去了
<huntxu> Felixonmars: 你反应太慢了...
<Felixonmars> huntxu: 刚发现=.=
<MeaCulpa> coLinux是改了Linux内核，大家都不独占资源了, 我理解...
<hamo> jyfl987: 这东西其实就是个syscall的转换器...
<circle> anybody's available?
<jyfl987> hamo: 设备也要实现吧  不然你光call有毛用
<hamo> jyfl987: 你看他的介绍...根本就不需要别的东西...
<jyfl987> hamo: 扯 需要一个他自己 很有可能那东西就实现了kernel
<jyfl987> hamo: 我很好奇他如何开socket
<hamo> jyfl987: 你看那个页面里有个How...
<hamo> jyfl987: 好吧...貌似他们真用了一个小kernel
<jyfl987> hamo: 肯定要的啊 你光实现一个syscall 他要在网络设备上开个fd 你怎么解决？
<hamo> jyfl987: 但我记得以前真看到过一个binary...在cmd和shell上都能输出hello world...什么都不用，直接执行就可以
<jyfl987> hamo: 我也见过
<jyfl987> hamo: 但是是com的 作者要想在win32上弄成pe没办法
<hamo> jyfl987: 这个记不清楚了...好早以前的事情了...
<ofan> hamo: 两种语言混合的吧
<ofan> 可编译，也可以shell解释
<hamo> ofan: 不是，就是一个binary...
<sjd_zeus> 快下班了
<qiao> imadper, http://page.renren.com/600994795/note/867867122?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=2012&fin=8&ff_id=600994795&feed=page_blog&tagid=867867122&statID=page_600994795_2&level=1
<kk> qiao,啥网址y 一天，一楼主无聊似的发了一句【我女朋友有口臭。】之后好多好友跟帖，精选一些，越看越治愈。 - 美女排行榜的日志,人人网,美女排行榜的公共主页
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 挂起后花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385404 1.png挂起后唤醒ubuntu12.04 任务栏和侧边栏花屏了，桌面倒是没有。怎么解决？不想每次都注销再登录。 统计信息: 发表于 由 905443848 — 2012-08-27 17:26 
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 昨天到一个商场看到一个大招牌，FML
 * MeaCulpa 换来是卖薯条的
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为com是很简单的 而elf是可扩展的 所以他搞了点花招让那段在elf里没用 但是可以被com理解为代码 并且一般来说是一段跳转代码 跳到公共执行入口那 和linux下一样
<jyfl987> 不过 linux下走syscall就可以输出 winxp下必然不是如此 不知道他是单独写两个segment 还是把各种调用单独放到一个地方 就跟dll那样提供动态调用
<yandong> ubuntu更新遇到i18n的错误，怎么办？   http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_66662
<kk> yandong ⇪ ti: ubuntu更新遇到i18n的错误，怎么办？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<yinhai> 终于要下班了！！！！
<yinhai> 无人么？囧。
 * Cherrot 几天不写markdown 竟然语法全忘。。
<MeaCulpa> markdown语法也会忘？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 刚学不久就不用了 自然会忘咯
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 试试这个 http://94.249.190.129/
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我怎么觉得还是Markdown看着舒服
<MeaCulpa> 还是rst好
<MeaCulpa> 不会忘~
<ofan> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/27/google-nexus-7-overclocked-to-2ghz/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Google Nexus 7 overclocked to 2GHz, punches well above its weight -- Engadget
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: rst好挫
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 虽然我的博客是用那个 但是我还是要忍不住挫一下
<hamo> adam8157:  蛋
<hamo> gfrog 蛙
<hamo> adam8157:  gfrog unping
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385406 先是按照置顶帖中的办法，硬盘安装12.04，但是不成功，我的电脑是win764位的。后来刻录光盘，在boot哪里还是没有关于安装的信息。希望有64位安装的成功说下怎么安装，还有刻盘的时候要注意什么。谢谢 统计信 …
<gfrog> hamo: 乃寂寞了？
<hamo> gfrog 刚才想问你lkml的邮件地址...
<hamo> gfrog 突然就忘了..
<hamo> gfrog 后来就找到了
<gfrog> hamo: 我也不记得，哈哈
<hamo> gfrog ...
<wzssyqa> 刻盘都没安装成功，这也悲催了点
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F203194.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [信息图]神器Nexus 7再显威 超频2GHz跑分破8000_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这怎么和win gtalk视频 ??
<no4> 请教一下，我现在路由器绑定了所有的ip，并且开了禁止mac盗用，能不能有效防御arp攻击？
<no4> 局域网内的
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F203185.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: IT公司的大敌：大批办公室职员拒绝科技产品_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<alvin_rxg>  no4 不能
<no4> alvin_rxg, 一定要双向绑定吗？
<alvin_rxg> no4: 是
<Cherrot> no4: 做MAC限制入网 
<Cherrot> no4: 直接屏蔽捣乱的MAC
<alvin_rxg> mac 可以伪造
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我就被房东屏蔽了……改了个MAC上 :D
<hamo> Cherrot: 你肯定下片被房东发现了...
<no4> Cherrot, --!
<Cherrot> hamo: 没  有人闲的没事广播自己的MAC让大家上不去网，我就进路由器封他MAC了，结果那个人好象是房东……
<Cherrot> hamo: 准确来说应该是房东请的人   房东那智商肯定不行
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么叫广播mac？
<no4> Cherrot, 你们房东居然把密码告诉你们？
<Cherrot> no4: 新换的路由器 他没改密码 我就“帮他”改了
<ofan> 貌似路由都是http basic auth，可以嗅探出密码
<hottea> 太不厚道了
<no4> Cherrot, --！这什么智商啊。。
<Cherrot> 笑看风云  就是往广播地址发送ARP响应，那货把自己的IP和0.0.0.0都广播成自己
<hottea> 亏我花了好几天才破了隔壁的无线,以后ubuntu下就有网用了
<Cherrot> ofan: 嗅探？ 你是说局域网若有人登录我可以嗅探到？
<ofan> 对
<Cherrot> ofan: 如果不靠ARP攻击的话也可以？
<ofan> 恩
<no4> Cherrot, 好像是没加密
<Cherrot> ofan: 能说说怎么做吗？ 
<hamo> Cherrot: 就是抓别人的包嘛
<ofan> https就不行
<Cherrot> no4: 确实是明文的
<ofan> wireshark
<hamo> Cherrot: 局域网的链路本来就是开放的
<ofan> tcpdump之类的
<Cherrot> hamo: 可是他登录路由器和我不在一个链路啊
<ofan> 在一个子网里
<Cherrot> ofan: 如果不ARP攻击的话，他的报文会送到我的链路上来么
<Cherrot> ofan: 他登录路由器的请求通过他的链路发到路由器不就停止了么，没理由广播到所有接口吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你也进行ARP攻击不就行了
<Cherrot> 我那房子ARP都攻击了两星期了 目测所有人都装ARP防火墙了
<no4> Cherrot, 360自带
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] linux下ARP防火墙没有windows下方便
<Cherrot> no4: 我用我之前写的那个小工具盯着，基本上所有人都开了防火墙，还好那防火墙智商不低  不然谁也上不去网了就
<hamo> Cherrot: 局域网的链路是没有目标性的...
<ofan> Cherrot: 你试试不就知道了
<no4> hamo, 确定目标后都广播？
<Cherrot> hamo: 那我试试看哦 cc ofan 
<Cherrot> hamo: 多解释一下嘛  
<hamo> Cherrot: 说不清楚，我得找个文章
<Cherrot> hamo: 好 我先试试去
<no4> linux下有没有一些傻瓜式的防火墙？
<ofan> Cherrot: 家用路由很简单
<Cherrot> ofan: 腾达的  前些天刚吐槽过 :D
<ofan> Cherrot: 内网都是连接到一个网卡，实际上不算是路由
<Cherrot> ofan: 我擦 原来是这样…… 
<Cherrot> ofan: 相当于所谓的软路由哈
<ofan> 内网的是个交换机，内网和外网直接需要路由
<no4> ofan, 我花了100多买了个有Qos的
<Cherrot> no4: QoS不都有么……
<Cherrot> no4: 而且比较影响网速
<no4> Cherrot, 不会吧。。
<Cherrot> no4: 家用路由的处理器都太弱了
<ofan> 我买了个了linksys的，感觉有点垃圾
<ofan> 除了支持双频不错
<no4> Cherrot, 我之前买的40几块的毛功能都没有
<ofan> 国产路由比美国路由好的多
 * Cherrot 原来现在都可以双频了
<ofan> Cherrot: 双频的就不会有人跟你抢频道了
<Cherrot> ofan: 嗯 硬件发展太快了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我的D-LINK路由器。也没啥功能
<no4> Cherrot, 什么是双频啊？
<Cherrot> no4: 无线路由 两个信道 
<Cherrot> no4: 一个被干扰时可以无缝切换到另一个吧 
<binker> no4是两种不同的频率
<no4> Cherrot, 对有线没影响吗？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 有哪位朋友做过PINGUY OS12.04中文化的版本，能否传个ISO上来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385408 如题！PINGUYOS由于离线，无法安装中文化，请传个中文版。非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2012-08-27 18:30 
<binker> 这样可以绕开一些电磁干扰
<Cherrot> no4: 当然没影响
<ofan> 双频的可以获得高带宽
<ofan> 5ghz的可以达到300，一般100mbps左右
<Cherrot> ofan: 如果只有一个主机接双频无线的话 是不是和单频道是一样的？
<ofan> Cherrot: 你只能选择一个频段
<Cherrot> ofan: o 懂了
<ofan> 双频路由可以设置两个ssid
 * palomino|working 捏 roylez 
<palomino|working> byebye
<ofan> .
<no4> 我得去恶补协议。。
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
 * Cherrot bye all
<archl> 到北京了。
<archl> 谁在啊。
<archl> adam8157 挨打
<binker> 吃饭了没
<binker> 我们这里下雨了
<binker> 外面还打雷阿
<no4> archl, 论坛的总部在北京？
<binker> 不在
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04 gnome-shell 安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385414 提示 依赖: gnome-icon-theme-full 但是它将不会被安装 怎么办……新人啊我 统计信息: 发表于 由 cccccjjhh — 2012-08-27 19:31 
<robin__> Ubuntu 10.04 今天突然没声音了
<robin__> 奇怪
<robin__> alsamixer里面就只有两个调整项 Master 和 PCM
<robin__> 各位能帮我看看吗？帖子在http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=248483&p=2829780#p2829780 第6楼
<kk> robin__ ⇪ ti: ubuntn9.04 听歌无声 播放速度特快 帮忙解决下。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<robin__> 就是这个 我今天才回了贴
<robin__> 6/7楼就是我
<lolicon> robin__: 以前是这样吗？
<cfy> lolicon: loli好
<robin__> 以前不是这样的
<robin__> 昨天新装系统 之后升级各种包 重启之后就这样了
<robin__> 我在帖子里面把声音选项的内容也贴上了，这里面没发现问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ubuntu 9.04....
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ubuntu 12.10都不远了呢！
<no4> 插个话，好大的内存啊
<robin__> 2100的主机 10年4月买的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 只有1GB内存的羡慕啊
<no4> UbuntuTalk, 12.10用什么桌面的？
<robin__> 各位都用的什么发行版阿？
<gfrog> adam8157_away: gaoji蛋没在？ 那个windows的unix subsystem碉堡了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是你的马甲么？ robin__ 
<robin__> 不是
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ubuntu 12.10用的unity桌面
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 本人用chakra
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] KDE
 * microcai 问大家一个问题，既然 UNIX 一切都是文件，为何窗口不是文件？
<qili> 大家好
<kk> qili, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴
<roylez_> gfrog: 还有20分钟又要开会，救命啊
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 那货是 X，不是 linux
<gfrog> roylez_: 需要呼叫外星人劫持乃嘛？
<roylez_> gfrog: 必须的啊
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  可以让 窗口变成文件的嘛
<gfrog> roylez_: On its way..
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 设计个新的虚拟文件系统，名字就叫 X 把。挂到 /dev/X/ 下 
<roylez_> gfrog: ..... 坑死爹了，他们不会超时空穿越的么
<microcai>  alvin_rxg 在那个目录下创建文件就打开窗口了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 好啊
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 那，那个窗口是干嘛用的
<adam8157> gfrog_: .
<adam8157> archl: .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 关于软件安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385417 之前装好的软件，把安装好的软件包换地方有影响吗？请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 木匠罗 — 2012-08-27 20:33 
<roylez_> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<mchellgaby> 刚刚在论坛看到irc...
<gfrog> adam8157: win那个nfs client能指定utf-8 编码嘛？
<mchellgaby> 终于进来了。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 可以
<adam8157> gfrog: nfs传的时候都是unicode的吧, 本地是啥各不相同
<gfrog> roylez_: 肿么指定啊？ @@
<roylez_> gfrog: 就不告诉，气死你
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，本地完全显示不出来utf-8编码，我放弃了，直接copy过去。
<roylez_> gfrog: 3年前在澳大利亚用过
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席，乃傲娇了呢。
<roylez_> gfrog: 学神的
<cfy> microcai: 高级菜博士
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天整理blog发现了去年写的2012计划，md，啥都没做到啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如?
<roylez_> gfrog: 2b写计划呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 例如通读一遍vdsm
<gfrog> roylez_: 恩
<microcai> cfy:  :D 
<roylez_> gfrog: ...
<cfy> gfrog: 主席都用GTD
<gfrog> cfy: GTD = gay to death
<mchellgaby> — —！
<cfy> gfrog: 原来如此...终于领悟到GTD的真谛了 cc roylez_
<hamo> cfy: 啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 没事
 * hamo ...
<binker> 嘿嘿
 * gfrog 就不告诉 hamo 
<binker> 蛤蟆 吃饭了没
<cfy> hamo: 没事 我在和 gfrog 探讨 GTD
<gfrog> cfy: 谁跟乃探讨，乃找主席去。
<hamo> binker: 别叫我蛤蟆...T_T
<cfy> gfrog: 主席不理我...
 * hamo 再叫我就把我的bot叫进来..
<binker> 我用拼音打你的名字
<binker> 就自动跑出个蛤蟆出来拉
<gobot_hamo>  hi! holmes.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> binker: 再叫试下...
<binker> 刚打三个HAM就出来蛤蟆了（偷笑）
<gobot_hamo>  binker : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<hamo> binker: 咩哈哈
<binker> gobot_hamo是你的马甲吧？？
<gobot_hamo>  hi! binker
<binker> gobot_hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! binker
<hamo> binker: 我的用来诅咒叫“蛤蟆”的bot...
<gobot_hamo>  hamo : 代表我主人诅咒你！
 * hamo ...
<binker> 不是吧？？
<archl> roylez 乐乐。我到北京了
<binker> 叫主席
<hamo> archl: 罗姐早
<roylez_> archl: 渣，我在开会
<mchellgaby>  /clear
<archl> gfrog 小蛙你们在哪里？
<binker> 罗杰
<binker> 在排队呢
<binker> 前面打劫
<binker> 在后面排队等着被打劫
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: roylez_
<gobot_hamo>   roylez_ : 代表主人践踏你！
 * hamo 完了，惹祸了...
<archl> hamo: 早。
<archl> binker: 排什么队？
<binker> 唉，前面人家拦路抢劫
<binker> 让后面的人呢，都要排队等着搜身
<binker> 被蛤蟆的机器仔仔给诅咒了
<gobot_hamo>  binker : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<binker> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  binker : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<binker> 哈 默
<binker> 蛤 蟆
<hamo> binker: 别乱说话
<binker> 我在试试看你是不是把那两个字当成敏感词了
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: binker
<gobot_hamo>   binker : 代表主人践踏你！
<archl> 哦。
<binker> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<hamo> binker: 咩哈哈
<hamo> MeaCulpa 酷胖早
<binker> 怎么不践踏你呢
<gobot_hamo>  怎么不践踏你呢 : 代表主人践踏你！
 * MeaCulpa 每次想要去吧隔壁群租的揍一顿，想到这里的各位，也就忍了
<binker> gobot_hamo 践踏：hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<binker> 晕倒
<binker> 牛了你
<hamo> binker: lol
<binker> 在干嘛呢？
<cherrot> gobot_hamo, hamo 
<hamo> binker: 上多撸...
<binker> 不懂
<hamo> binker: dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<binker> 哦
<cherrot> gobot_hamo, binker 
<cherrot> gobot_hamo, 摸摸: hamo 
<binker> gobot_hamo, 摸摸: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! binker
<cherrot> gobot_hamo, 摸摸: hamo 
<gobot_hamo>  hi! cherrot
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: cherrot
<gobot_hamo>   cherrot : 代表主人践踏你！
<binker> gobot_hamo, 踢一下: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! binker
<cherrot> gobot_hamo, 践踏: hamo 
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<hamo> cherrot: 哈哈哈
 * cherrot nnnd 竟然有关键字屏蔽了……
<cherrot> hamo, 果然是百度的人……
 * hamo ...
<binker> 蛤 蟆是百度的？？
<binker> 呵呵
<cherrot> hamo, 用啥写的啊？ 我也玩一个去
<namoamitabuddha> 請教 mplayer 如何播放多個 mp3 作爲一個 playlist
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: -playlist
<hamo> cherrot: golang
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 能稍微具體些麼？我正在碼東西，沒時間看 man
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: mplayer -playlist 列表.txt
<zuriaake> 为什么没用人VLC播放器呢？
<cherrot> hamo, 在GAE上？
<cherrot> zuriaake, VLC是不是前后端一起的？
<hamo> cherrot: 本地执行...就是个练手的东西，bug超多
<cherrot> hamo, 哦  好玩 :D
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 謝謝了，重複是 -loop 是吧？
<zuriaake> cherrot:  前后端一起是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: moin
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 貌似是
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你可以参考 wmii
<microcai> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> microcai: wmii 里边是 plan9 的模式管理窗口的。文件哦～
 * MeaCulpa VLC长于播放不完整文件，适合边下边看
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  一边去
<sulit> hi
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<sulit> r u you ok?
<sulit> kk: hi
<namoamitabuddha> !bot | sulit 
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<sulit> my system don't support chinese.
<sulit> i feel so sorry.
<cfy> sulit: you system sucks :D
<cfy> sulit: your system sucks :D
<loiac> nouveau驱动会自动调频不？或者有什么方法能锁频不？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: lubotu2 怎麼又壞了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: suck?
 * hamo lubotu2 这什么东西？
<sulit> hi
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu 官方 bot
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好无聊阿
 * cherrot 竟然有人会叫梦遗。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 读书你就爽了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 军训...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: suck 是吮吸吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不知道其他意思
 * namoamitabuddha 過6級的果然與衆不同
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu 12.04.1安装samba出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385426 使用 Code: sudo apt-get install samba 显示： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系 …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<sulit> o
<sulit> ^_^
<cherrot> apt-get 是不是不支持socks代理？
<adam8157> cherrot: proxychains
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 話說你啥時候考出 CET6 的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 大三上吧,干嘛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我很水的
<cfy> adam8157: are you a good egg?
<cherrot> adam8157, 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 为什么我用了goagent还是不能上facebook啊
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那個是公司電腦？
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 不是啊
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 開 SSH 不怕被攻擊麼？
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 按照这个教程弄的http://www.cnblogs.com/wawlian/archive/2012/05/07/2486795.html
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Ubuntu10.10 配置GoAgent - wawlian - 博客园
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 丫们有VPN
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 就是这个
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 要登录公司的vpn才行
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦
 * adam8157 不说了 练腹肌去
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧...
<bluezd> hamo: 求猥琐照片，视频
<hamo> bluezd: 木有....去 dooloo.info自己看
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<maxupeng1> 晚上好，刚下班的苦逼路过
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo_notail
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席...
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥不叫looloo
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 黑毛
<gobot_hamo>   黑毛 : 代表主人践踏你！
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: roylez_
<gobot_hamo>   roylez_ : 代表主人践踏你！
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  roylez_ : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<hamo> adam8157 木有域名
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 黑毛
<gobot_hamo>   黑毛 : 代表主人践踏你！
<roylez_> hamo: 第二个会了...
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 壕，明天搞个iphone看看效果...
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙粥
<adam8157> roylez_: 果然发给你了
<hamo> adam8157 乃们有基情？
<adam8157> hamo: 你推理能力太差所以看不懂
 * gfrog_ 擦，没拿钥匙，把自己锁门外了
<tusooa> gfrog: fq了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我今天跟zhudong说你看上hr了, zhudong惊讶的说"啊????!!!!! 那个胖胖啊, ybai口味真重"
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 然后呢
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 别胡说...
<hamo> adam8157 话说她还在贵帽？没回学校？
<adam8157> hamo: 我说不是那个, 是那个intern...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 早说了hamo重口
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席尾巴。
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog_> roylez_: 真心没合适的呢。
<roylez_> gfrog_: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 挑花眼了吧
<gfrog_> roylez_: @@
<gfrog_> adam8157: nope
<gfrog_> adam8157: 筛选条件很简单，base in Shenyang
<gfrog_> adam8157: 只有sales
<adam8157> gfrog_: dalian呢?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 没发现。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: based on
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 写错，热爆了。
<hamo> gfrog_: 你要去他摸？
<gfrog_> hamo: nope
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
<MeaCulpa> 来摸吧
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙酱
<gfrog_> adam8157: openshift的shell超时机制真心二暴了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: screen 哈
<gfrog_> adam8157: 扔一个前台程序在那丫就不会超时了。
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 么得。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 扔个程序...
<hamo> gfrog_: shell为啥要超时？省连接数？
<lolicon> gfrog_: 什么意思
<lolicon> gfrog_: 什么叫 超时机制
<MeaCulpa> lolicon: 就是时间到了，tty没io就干掉
 * hamo 基蛙酱居然掉了...
<MeaCulpa> lolicon: 节约连接数，一般是那些需要连接来管理的东西，比如网络设备
<MeaCulpa> 但是openshift需要这机制么？？
<MeaCulpa> 外面再便宜的web host 空间也不限制ssh登录时间的
<MeaCulpa> GoDaddy都没那么坑...
<MeaCulpa> doolo啥时候出rss 订阅了
<hamo> MeaCulpa 没有rss啊...
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog_ 今天游泳的时候踢了下wpan, 大脚趾疼, 做不了俯卧撑了
<hamo> adam8157 别提wpan...
<hamo> adam8157 乃们找不到人都不要我...
<adam8157> hamo: wpang ruyang wpan ruyang
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<alvin_rxg> dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> dooloo.info
<gfrog_> adam8157: ...
<hamo> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟撸，嘟撸， roylez 的嘟撸嘟撸嘟撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<gfrog_> adam8157: 刚刚本子竟然突然蓝牙跟wifi都挂掉了，这是神马情况。。。
<hamo> gfrog_: RP
<gfrog_> hamo: kick
<hamo> adam8157 http://dooloo.info/p/Q2K 看没？屌爆了...
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 《少年血》——屌丝逆袭女神，恭喜老高喜当爹。给力的小电影！
<adam8157> gfrog_: hamo发功导致
<gfrog_> adam8157: 。。。 这么强大。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 有破解法门嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 捏爆
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> gfrog_: 捏爆的只能是华尔街牛蛋蛋...
<gfrog_> adam8157: hamo 乃俩还是互相调戏比较好。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 蛋白粉配脱脂牛奶咬好喝很多
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385398&p=2829909#p2829909
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 改变xmodmap键配置的脚本，放到fvwm autostart里，有问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃这奇葩
<adam8157> tusooa: 回复你了
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥终于开完会了
<gfrog_> roylez_: hamo 乃们网站弱爆了呢，竟然500了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天蛮早啊
 * ifceux 不喜欢*牙利命名法
<hamo> gfrog_: 木有啊？
<gfrog_> hamo: 我这500
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃刷新
<hamo> gfrog_: 我都刷到爆了...
<tusooa> adam8157 <adam8157> tusooa: 回复你了  [22:51]
<roylez_> adam8157: 是蛮早，操蛋的
<adam8157> tusooa: 试试呢?
<gfrog_> hamo: 各种500
<gfrog_> hamo: chrome有关？
<hamo> gfrog_: 我这没问题啊..除了慢点..
<tusooa> adam8157 而且鼠标的那个，是起作用的。
<hamo> gfrog_: 你500的是啥页面？
<gfrog_> hamo: 竟然还有ipv6地址，啧啧
<gfrog_> hamo: 首页
<hamo> gfrog_: 必须有ipv6啊...NB网站呢
<hamo> gfrog_: 首页500？
<gfrog_> hamo: 好吧，用chrome就挂了。
<hamo> gfrog_: 别的浏览器没问题？
<gfrog_> hamo: yep
<gfrog_> hamo: ff跟wget都ok
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙带把
<hamo> gfrog_: 额...500还跟浏览器有关...
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席尾巴
<hamo> gfrog_: chrome缓存了一个500？
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃是不是有地方检查浏览器版本了？
<gfrog_> hamo: 咋可能
<gfrog_> hamo: 500有毛要缓存的。
<hamo> gfrog_: 我们只查ie啊...
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃肯定写错了，哈哈
<tusooa> adam8157: 经过测试，source也不行。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 有好事没？比如狗咬了蛋蛋之类
<hamo> gfrog_: 再说你也不应该看到500。。。应该是个server error的错误页才对啊
<tusooa>  :em04  :em06 
<gfrog_> roylez_: adam8157 跟 hamo 互相gaoji算嘛？
<gfrog_> hamo: 反正500了呢。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 求真相
<gfrog_> roylez_: 网上翻。
<gfrog_> roylez_: 往上翻
<roylez_> .....
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
<tusooa> adam8157
 * hamo 求设计logo 和 404, 500页面...
 * hamo 待遇找主席要...
<roylez_> 待遇与蛤蟆一个级别
<gobot_hamo>  roylez_ : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> tusooa: hmmm
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 你丫的威风
<gobot_hamo>  hi! roylez_
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 等着
<gobot_hamo>  hi! roylez_
<roylez_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 黑毛
<gobot_hamo>   黑毛 : 代表主人践踏你！
 * hamo 不许调戏我的bot...
<roylez_> hamo: 居然没帽子了，踢不了了
<roylez_> hamo: 成了
 * maplebeats bot在哪里
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似把你ban了
<tusooa> hamo: 让你的bot用cloak。
 * hamo kickban...
<hamo> tusooa: 直接给ban了...
<tusooa> hamo: 似乎。你和bot不是同一网段的
<tusooa> roylez_ 昨天exp已经给解ban了
<cfy> adam8157: finally........
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aa055c5agw1dw3gqri9lxj.jpg
<cfy> ....
<tusooa> cfy: 出来了？
<cfy> tusooa: 是阿.
<tusooa> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385398&p=2829909#p2829909
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道.你看看有没有别东西再重复设置的?
<cfy> tusooa: 我似乎曾经遇到过有系统设置会自行后台定时设置东西的
<cfy> tusooa: cli下有效果么?
<cfy> tusooa: adam8157说的也是有可能的.
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68377b29jw1dw22d5lu0gj.jpg
<tusooa> cfy: xmodmap，cli下当然没效果
<cfy> tusooa: 不是,开终端啦
<cfy> cleamoon: ....这个nb了....
<tusooa> cfy: 把两条命令放到autostart的最后，就好了
<tusooa> cfy: 但是是啥给改了啊？
<cfy> tusooa: 难道是 adam8157说的?
<cfy> tusooa: 那就不是我说的
<cfy> tusooa: 不过也奇怪的
<tusooa> cfy: 被哪个软件给改了
<cfy> tusooa: adam8157: X都没启动.fvwm就给启动了?
<cfy> tusooa: 真的是背哪个软件改了?
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dw35h6ttanj.jpg
<tusooa> cfy: fcitx,stardict,xcompmgr,trayer,habak.perl,urxvt,conky,gnome-keyring-daemon
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道哪个.......应该不会吧...
<tusooa> cfy: xcompmgr,trayer,urxvt
<tusooa> cfy: trayer,urxvt
<tusooa> cfy: urxvt #???
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道....这个不会吧...
<cfy> tusooa: 用排除下试试
<cfy> tusooa: 用排除法试试
<tusooa> cfy: 启动上述程式之后，menu键一直都是ctrl的作用。
<tusooa> 看来都不是？？？
 * adam8157 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dwbid4jitfj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1dw31mjy18sj.jpg
<tusooa> cfy: 咋看咋正常啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 没看懂
<cleamoon> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/20120505/1950/original_AyHU_7727000001581260.jpg
<tusooa> cfy: 反正放到脚本最后，就正常了
<cleamoon> 神：http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a9133ee1tw1dw2f6p05y3g.gif
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/94f6b0begw1dw2x7yuq9kg.gif
<DrSaber> 明天有台风么？
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385398&p=2830007#p2830007
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 改变xmodmap键配置的脚本，放到fvwm autostart里，有问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> cleamoon: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbey_Road
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Abbey Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<adam8157> cleamoon: http://www.douban.com/event/11290009/discussion/20430599/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 写一点儿关于阿比路的小故事
<\rs> cfy: 在弄什麼？
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7f5580a7jw1dw2tjr2vmuj.jpg 
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7388d179jw1dw2slthlelj.jpg
<cfy> \rs: 看 HYMYM
<cfy> \rs: 看 HIMYM
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90421c66gw1dw28i4yrppj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/718c98e7jw1dw2574n8pdj.jpg
<hottea> hi,请问怎么设置fcitx使得输入英文的时候,输入;可以直接选择英文的标点,而不是中文的?
<tusooa> hottea: 输入英文的时候，默认就是英文标点。
<hottea> 不是啊
<hottea> 额,好吧,好像是的.
<hottea> 现在设置中文输入的时候也使用英文标点,也选了半角,我是希望按;的时候直接出英文的标点,不是让我按空格选择；按回车选择;
<hottea> 算了,反正也不是很麻烦.good night
<kevinhitguy> 第一次使用IRC
<kevinhitguy> 好像里面没有人说话哦。
<bepop> 有七八个ttyUSB设备，芯片都是一样的，怎么固定名字
<bepop> udev可以做？
<microcai> bepop:  udev can do that 
<bepop> microcai: 用什么来区别？厂家、芯片都是一样的
<microcai> bepop:  地址 
<bepop> microcai: 了了
<mugebjgd1> al
<mugebjgd1> ofan: 干嘛呢
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90421c66gw1dw18y6ffgzj.jpg
<ltscn> 有人吗~~请教个比较二的问题。。。sudo cpufreq-set -u 频率上限  调整cpu上限频率，这个频率是什么单位啊
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dw0ye1ucxgg.gif
<mugebjgd1> ltscn: 是够2的
<mugebjgd1> ltscn: man里写的清清楚楚的 你还来问
<ltscn> mugebjgd1: 原来都可以。。。
<cleamoon> http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/861285ad78542b3404fc/460
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dw05pq9qhpg.gif
<cleamoon> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1xp8pjfWl1qhkmpzo1_500.jpg
<ltscn> current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 1000 MHz.   这算神马
<ltscn> 难道我电源有问题
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5c9710a8jw1dvzezj1hk9j.jpg
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 晚上好
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: moin
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 今天在一个没有X的笔记本上折腾了zhcon和irssi
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 感觉好有小时候ucdos的感觉
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: 现在不都在搞 fbterm 嘛？ 咋还是 zhcon 呀
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: fbterm没用过
<alvin_rxg> 我也没有
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 我花了20块买了个二手笔记本
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 有难度哦。。。  http://sgsgccx8.s.3322.net:800/1232513/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://sgsgccx8.s.33 . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: 哈？
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68377b29jw1dvwcv6v2s4j.jpg
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 没事可以瞎折腾
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: 强
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/441b6f80jw1dvze49zbjoj.jpg
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 跑wordpress什么的,还有samba
<cleamoon> superTJDS, 哪买的？
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 你知道怎么用vga驱动没有X来显示照片么
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: 这个 zhchon 就帮不了你了。 fbterm 可以搞定
<superTJDS> cleamoon: 网上的论坛,也是从国人那买的
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89430a51gw1dvzf9d2rbvg.gif
<cleamoon> superTJDS, 那么便宜？
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 我是想可以把这个笔记本当数码相框用
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 那你太傻了
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 还不够交电费的呢
<superTJDS> cleamoon: Celeron M 1.6G 1.5G DDR1 内存
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: 我表示还当个Home Server
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: rtorrent
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 还不如买个arm
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: samba什么的
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 至少30w
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS:  你的那个机器
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: 电费又不用我交
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: 挖资本主义墙角
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS:  哦 对 你在学生公寓
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 那还不泡个德国妹子
<mugebjgd1> superTJDS: 日资本主义的屄
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9f7f128bjw1dvydbdocemj.jpg
<cleamoon> superTJDS, 不错呀
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a22bde09jw1dvxresx91bj.jpg/
<superTJDS> mugebjgd1: 正在努力啊,心急吃不了热豆腐
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dvyn0yj22uj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/5f1c91543283dc72b116/460
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9d449199jw1dvkr0c84d8j.jpg
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 发现了个东西叫fbi
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 用framebuffer驱动的,cli下的image viewer
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: fbterm 就是用 framebuffer ……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 车开着怎么样？
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1dvxpzmmxoij.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8a7cc4bajw1dvwbwuh9afj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6b1b91c4gw1dvw5umfdblj.jpg
<ofan> 吃面
<qili> alvin_rxg: 睡觉了?
<alvin_rxg> 快了
<kk>  06:21
 * cfy emacs24.2升级中
<sulit> 早上好
<sulit> 各位
<cfy> 早上好
<sulit> kk: hi
<cfy> sulit: 你跟一个不智能的bot说什么...
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<sulit> cfy: 我知道的，我就是想看一下它有没有变化
<cfy> sulit: 哦..
<sulit> irssi也不错吗？
<sulit> 感觉挺好的
<cfy> * Changes in Emacs 24.2
<cfy> ** This is mainly a bug-fix release.
<cfy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: polls - What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - Stack Overflow
<sulit> 这儿的管理员几年选举一次？
<sulit> 这儿的管理员几年选举一次？
<sulit> 或者几年换换其他人？
<ofan> 測試
<ofan> 換新輸入法了 哈哈哈哈
<sulit> time
<ghast> 什麽輸入發呢
<ghast> *輸入法
<ofan> http://www.byvoid.com/blog/tag/%E9%BC%A0%E9%A1%BB%E7%AE%A1/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 鼠须管 « Beyond the Void
<ofan> http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/Downloads
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Downloads - rimeime - 下載 Rime 輸入法 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting 
<ofan> 支持windows,linux & mac
<ofan> 正在使用，感覺很不錯，輸入很快
<ghast> 哦是嗎
<ghast> 不認識這個
<ghast> 比 fcitx / ibus / scim 好用嗎
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-28
<ofan> 感覺比fcitx好用的多，而且對繁體輸入支持更好
<ofan> ghast: 推薦
<ghast> 嗯 好啊
<ghast> 以後有空我就試試看
<ghast> 有繁體支持 太好了
<ghast> 因為我比較喜歡繁體 呵呵
<piggybox1> ofan:  rime确实很不错，该作者对海峡两岸各种输入法的研究实在让人叹为观止
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 嗯，我也这么觉得。你是用ibus么
<ofan> piggybox: 是麼 你知道？
<ofan> 感覺不錯的說
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 在用呀，ibus的里面有，不过不知道Fcitx怎么弄
<piggybox> ofan:  你看它的项目主页，里面有所有设计文档
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 我win下就用这个
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 不过那个设置什么的，我看的头疼，我没弄清楚
<ofan> 不知道詞庫哪搞的
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 嗯，这个文档看得头大，不适合我这种伸手的人
<piggybox> ofan:  嗯，是个问题，还没发现怎么加词库。
<evelove> nobody
<piggybox> ofan:  有个luna_pinyin.userdb.kct文件貌似是用户词库，但是二进制的，看来是不能直接修改了。输入法倒是会很快记住新词
 * tryit 有人编写过辞典软件吗？
<roylez_> tryit: 有一个，成佛了
<tryit> roylez, ?
<roylez_> tryit: stardict的作者
<tryit> roylez, .
<tryit> roylez, 有人再写一个，就成耶稣了……
<ghast> 可以下載 CC-CEDICT 然後用grep來找  很方便.
<ghast> 我在emacs下 按下F7就可以用這個技術來查中文詞語
<mraandtux> Ubuntu中文论坛新帖搜不了，有没有和我同样问题的人
<may> 哈哈，蓝牙问题终于搞好了
<archl> 东城。
<caoxm> 大家好
<kk> caoxm, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<caoxm> 我想请教一个关于安装IE的问题
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何配置一个适合中国人操作习惯的linux系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385449 通过比较ubuntu,其他linux以及ylmfos,发现只有深度的linux’os做的最符合我的口味.首先雨林木风的os界面是完全模拟windows(从XP到win7),功能上也算完善,比如说设备管理器,软件中心都比较健全, …
<caoxm> 谁安装过ies4linux?
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛模仿windows就算是适合中国人，诋毁中国人了...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我宅到无畏的程度了，第一次北京都不想要外出
<MeaCulpa> archl: 北京大概夜生活还好吧，白天真没外出的意思
<MeaCulpa> 以前google translate的api http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看景我也没看过，就是不知道干吗的。我想启动一个公司互联的非盈利组织平台。
<MeaCulpa> 后来google的一切都烂了, google距离cli越来越远
<hamo> roylez_ iptables你熟不？
<roylez_> hamo: nope
<hamo> roylez_ ...
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆你们在哪个大楼？
<MeaCulpa> "Google Translate API is available as a paid service."
<hamo> archl 百度大厦
 * MeaCulpa 这世界对 cli 越来越不友好
<hamo> cli都是基客才玩的东西
<archl> 好远。
<MeaCulpa> 我发现我很多函数都没用了，twitter, google那些
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你被淘汰了
<MeaCulpa>  curl -s "http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?v=1.0&q=$1&langpair=$2|${3:-en}"   这个也废了，api收费了
<roylez_> hamo: 基客你好
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，帝国主义车轮无情的辗过
<cfy> http://lisp.org.cn/forum/
<cfy> 发错了....  long long ago; /* in a galaxy far far away */ cc adam8157_away ofan Oooops 
<cfy> hamo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: polls - What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> cfy: hostmonster 404...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯....那个挂了..
<hamo> roylez_ PM我，这客户端弱爆了
<metbsd> 这都什么年代了，还cli
<banxi1988> hi,有对python熟悉的吗？ return url % kwargs 是什么意思啊。主要是%是什么作用。求余？
<Cherrot> imadper: 早～
<imadper> che
<imadper> Cherrot: 早~
<cfy> imadper: hi
<imadper> banxi1988: 找 gfrog 和 jyfl987 
<imadper> cfy: 早~ 
<cfy> imadper: Exception up = new Exception("Something is really wrong.");throw up;  //ha ha
<imadper> cfy: .... 注释亮了
<Cherrot> archl: 早～
<cfy> imadper: :D
<MeaCulpa> cfy: http://bpaste.net/show/42397/
<banxi1988> 呵呵
<cfy> imadper: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
<archl> Cherrot: 早，我今天又被叫宅了，因为没出去
<archl> 哈哈
<imadper> cfy: stackoverflow也有搞笑帖子了?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 太恐怖了...右边的是啥?
<Cherrot> archl: :D
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 左边的代码生成右边的注释
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 用来填满代码右边的空
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gaoji....
<banxi1988> gfrong,jyfl987不在？那也就是没有人解答了？呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你可以试一下
<imadper> cfy: 我见过一个, 注释是, 当我写这段代码的时候, 只有我和上帝能理解. 现在只剩下上帝了.
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈....程序员杂志
<cfy> //When I wrote this, only God and I understood what I was doing
<cfy> //Now, God only knows
<hamo> imadper dooloo.info上有
<imadper> cfy: gaoji.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 才不要跑 py :D
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好. 
<cfy> hamo: 我也是看到 dooloo.info说是翻译stackoverflow,我才去翻的 cc imadper 
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何给ubuntu8.04安装中文支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385451 如何给ubuntu8.04.4 server安装中文支持。 下面是我的信息 declare -x LANG="zh_CN.GB18030" declare -x LANGUAGE="zh_CN:zh" declare -x LC_ADDRESS="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_ALL="" declare -x LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_CTYPE="zh_ …
<imadper> cfy: 我没去过都撸. 觉得这个网站从名字到内容都重口..  cc hamo 
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 你的...回复的真快...
<cfy> imadper: hamo 伤心的...
<hamo> roylez_ 看上面，无良城管呢？
<cfy> hamo: roylez_ 网站效果不错阿 cc imadper 
<roylez_> imadper: 你等着
<imadper> roylez_: 呃... 我是在逗 hamo 嘛~~
<roylez> /ban *@*/redhat/*
<cfy> #ubuntu-cn很危险 cc hamo gfrog
<roylez> nnnnd
<cfy> 怎么发/开头的话?
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<roylez_> cfy: /say
<cfy> /roylez
<cfy> 这样?
<cfy> /roylez
<cfy> gaoji....
<cfy> gaoji cc roylez_ 
<StephdeChine> 看来是的
<byte> hello 有人吗。求解ubuntu8.0.4 怎么设置中文支持。。
<cfy> imadper: 可怜的哇
<imadper> roylez_: 主席...
<imadper> cfy: 看清我是谁....
<byte> declare -x LANG="zh_CN.GB18030" declare -x LANGUAGE="zh_CN:zh" declare -x LC_ADDRESS="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_ALL="" declare -x LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_IDENTIFICATION="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MEASUREMENT="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_NAME="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_PAPER=
<imadper> roylez_: 下次只kick, 不要ban好不好?~
<roylez_> imadper: 你难道想跟我说你冤？
<cfy> imadper: 阿？
<roylez_> imadper: 下次只ban一星期，不kick
<imadper> roylez_: 我就是想逗逗 hamo 嘛...
<imadper> cfy: /whois
<byte> 大家好，可以帮忙下吗。
<cfy> imadper: 这不是我教你的方法么....
<cfy> imadper: 其实已经-b了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 以后我都叫hamo了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不知道 主席什么时候给我-b
<cfy> imadper: 没用.... (user@nat/redhat/x-yqpmbffyuuoyfttx)
<cfy> imadper: 为啥nat?
<imadper> cfy: 这么高基...
<imadper> cfy: 我也不知道呀...
<byte> ubuntu8.0.4 中文都乱码。。。系统的信息declare -x LANG="zh_CN.GB18030" declare -x LANGUAGE="zh_CN:zh" declare -x LC_ADDRESS="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_ALL="" declare -x LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_IDENTIFICATION="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MEASUREMENT="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.UTF-8" declare -x LC_NAME="zh_CN.UTF-8" decla
<imadper> cfy: 我是在nat后面...
<imadper> cfy: 所以叫这个?
<cfy> imadper: 你研究下..
<imadper> cfy: 不了, 下次开 ofan 的vpn也行
<cfy> imadper: 你买了?
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 壕
<StephdeChine> 话说咱们现在还支持Ubuntu 8.04的吗？
<cfy> imadper: 我都是用别人的...
<archl> Cherrot: 我还不行呢。
<imadper> cf
<archl> cfy: 我用 老大的。。。
<Cherrot> archl: 什么不行？
<imadper> cfy: 我还有个日本的ssh, 也是买的, 借你用?
<cfy> archl: 老大是谁?
<archl> cfy: oneleaf。。。
<cfy> imadper: 好.vps?
<Cherrot> archl: 昨天状态不好  我的新鼠标太难用了
<cfy> archl: 哦.买的?
<archl> cfy: 没买。。。免费
<cfy> Cherrot: ...不用鼠标路过...
<Cherrot> archl: 不是给你我的goagent了么
<cfy> archl: nb
<Cherrot> cfy: 玩游戏也不用……？
<imadper> cfy: 别人的vps. 日本的, 速度超级快! 我在学校的时候几兆/s
<archl> Cherrot:  就是那个不会用啊。
<cfy> Cherrot: 玩游戏?啥游戏?
<Cherrot> archl: 哦  你启动了没？
<piggybox> banxi1988:  url是个格式字符串，%后面的东西会填进url里面
<Cherrot> archl: python proxy.py
<cfy> imadper: 其实我用不到...不怎么用得到...我几乎都不翻墙的
<cfy> imadper: 下次我那个vps不能用了再找你好了.反正我能打你电话 lol
<Cherrot> archl: 应该是启动了吧？ 然后设置HTTP代理就行了 127.0.0.1:8087
<imadper> cfy: 恩,好
<archl> Cherrot: 然后仍然不能上 twitter。。。
<archl> 哦。
<archl> 设置代理。
 * cherrot_ 一直掉线什么情况！
<cherrot_> archl: python proxy.py
<cherrot_> archl: 应该是启动了吧？ 然后设置HTTP代理就行了 127.0.0.1:8087
<archl> 。设置代理。。。
<cherrot_> archl: 新立得里 http_proxy 变量  gnome设置……都可以。。
<archl> cherrot_ 以前有见，现在不会找了。
<cherrot_> archl: 那你就在新立得里设置吧  
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  Google毕竟还是营利性机构嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 笑死我了
<archl> cherrot_ 好了- 另外，昨天，我是拿了一堆破纸当鼠标垫，一直不停晃动的
<archl> cherrot: 我再试试在firefox里proxy。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 搞个非盈利性的基础服务打败google吧。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的heroku有连接数限制么？
<cherrot> archl: 是gnome吧？ gnome的网络设置中是可以设置代理的
<adam8157> gfrog: 有个奇怪的指标, 大概是同时50还是100来着
<gfrog> adam8157: 我突然发现openshift似乎才限制20个连接，每天早上各种爬虫爬的时候网站就挂掉了
<archl> cherrot:  丢包比例很高很高
<cherrot> archl: 恩 一直在晃
<gfrog> adam8157: 并发连接，不算太奇怪
<adam8157> gfrog: 让他们给你免费升级
<gfrog> adam8157: 能有这好事么。。。
<hamo> adam8157:  还有这好事？升级一台给我们用呗..
<imadper> adam8157: gfrog roylez_ 求linux下ppc64的用户进程内存空间分部...
<adam8157> imadper: 稍等
<hamo> adam8157: ppc64
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 知道
<gfrog> imadper: 完全不懂
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji   cc gfrog  都gaoji
<adam8157> imadper: 算了, 内核文档里没有单独写, 你自己搜索吧
 * hamo 求iptables高手！
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 例如 http://www.xilinx.com/ipcenter/processor_central/embedded/mmu.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y PowerPC Architecture - Memory Management Unit (MMU)
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好
<foo1> gaoji cc imadper adam8157
<imadper> bluezd: 早
<bluezd> imadper: 早啊，:-)
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji mad person
 * MeaCulpa OpenStack到底是啥东西，等你们来科普
<imadper> gfrog: person.... 这是...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 云计算平台
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 管理工具
<MeaCulpa> hamo: IaaS?
<imadper> hamo: 平台这个语义略难理解呀
<hamo> MeaCulpa: paas
<gfrog> hamo: 乃要iptables干毛？
<hamo> gfrog 搞服务器
<gfrog> hamo: 咋搞？ 搞谁的？
 * hamo 求靠谱文案妹纸，待遇就是可以和主席gaoji...
<gfrog> hamo: 话说ufw很给力呢。
<hamo> gfrog ufw?
<gfrog> hamo: 主席是女的？ @@
<imadper> hamo: 为啥妹子跟主席叫gaoji?
<tenzu> 黑毛要倒霉
<imadper> tenzu: 不会的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: gfrog 我看openstack的wikipedia页面完全没写任何有用的信息
 * hamo 咳咳...是跟主席高级
<gfrog> hamo: 恩，ufw是iptables的一个前端，懒得写iptables了用它很方便。
<cfy> hamo: 你竟然说 roylez是lesbian
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: emm，我翻翻资料，看看敝厂有科普文档没。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: cloud的都写的很玄
<gfrog> M用乃的说法就是不玄sales出去怎么忽悠啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哇，咋又是一坨py的东西...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ^
<MeaCulpa> SQLAlchemy...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 这货就是py写的...
<MeaCulpa> Cloud 这东西就是程序员和Sales联手想要搞掉工资高过他们N倍的DBA, Storage Admin和SA阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Q: What is OpenStack?
<gfrog> A: OpenStack is an open source project for building a private or public infrastructure-as-a-service (IaaS) cloud running on standard hardware.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 官方标准答案
<MeaCulpa> hamo: gfrog 想搞掉那些高收入不干活的A... 做梦...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * gfrog 吹水完毕，开工。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啥叫做A梦？
 * cherrot_ 怎么老断线。。。
<imadper> cherrot_: 贵公司的网络不是很好吗?
<cherrot_> imadper: 白名单制度
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<imadper> cherrot_: 163能访问吗?
<cherrot_> imadper: 能。。。
<samuelololol> 这边有人对oauth的协定熟悉的吗？
<imadper> x8nn.com呢  cc cherrot_ 
<hamo> cherrot_: 你在贵司的哪个楼？
<samuelololol> 我也不知道打哪地方问起
<imadper> hamo: 各个楼的卫生间都归 cherrot_ 管
<cherrot_> imadper: 看这域名估计就不行
<cherrot_> hamo: 希格码 
<imadper> cherrot_: 试试看呗
<cherrot_> imadper: 老大就在身边呢亲
<imadper> cherrot_: 发给他一起看
<hamo> imadper: 上班时间别乱发
<imadper> cherrot_: 你们老大男的女的?
<imadper> hamo: ... 
<cherrot_> imadper: 难得
<imadper> hamo: 你看了?
<cherrot_> imadper: 男
<imadper> cherrot_: 那你们一起看呗
<hamo> imadper: 取了个标题
<imadper> hamo: 没呀, kk都没说话
<cherrot_> kk: http://x8nn.com
<kk> cherrot_,啥网址y 性吧|春暖花开，性吧有你|Sex8|性吧最新地址
<imadper> hamo: 这个不怪我...
<cherrot_> imadper: 你这口味……  告诉你妹子去……
<huntxu> samuelololol: oauth就一份rfc嘛...
<imadper> cherrot_: ...
<hamo> cherrot_: 你见过他妹纸？
<cherrot_> hamo: 没……
<cherrot_> hamo: gfrog 不给真相
<samuelololol> huntxu: 最近在试一个交换协定，一直搞不定，也不知道是哪里出问题，我源码是用C写的，资源不多
<hamo> gfrog 你有 imadper 妹纸的真相？
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 没
<gfrog> hamo: 咋？
<huntxu> samuelololol: 咋样的交换协定，你想要做什么
<samuelololol> huntxu: 尤其是liboatuh释出的 function 里面有些缺漏，难道要我把rfc看完是吧qq
<imadper> huntxu: 估计是写weibo的应用, 或者类似啥的api用到oauth了的, 知道个流程就够了...
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, 求你绑架一个米国搞ppc64的人过来~
<huntxu> samuelololol: 居然用liboauth
<huntxu> imadper: 贵帽人多
<samuelololol> huntxu: exchange key/token, i failed at the latest step to send the verifier code, it says my signature is incorrect
<imadper> huntxu: 帽子和ibm是伙伴, 不好绑架唉..
<samuelololol> huntxu: @@" 很遭吗？我对这没啥概念，如果用c来硬的话我找不到其他的？
<huntxu> samuelololol: 那仔细看签名应该怎么做...我倒是没出国啥错
<huntxu> samuelololol: 手写...
<hamo> imadper: 绑主席和酷胖就可以了嘛
<samuelololol> huntxu: 原来是这样 ...
<imadper> hamo: 你动手吧...
<samuelololol> huntxu: 配 libcurl 这样吗
<cfy> imadper: 	// sometimes I believe compiler ignores all my comments
<imadper> cfy: 刚看过了~ 
<huntxu> samuelololol: 我是用手写加libcurl
<huntxu> samuelololol: 但是这两个东西结合没那么紧...oauth归oauth，传输归传输
<hamo> roylez_: 人呢？
<huntxu> samuelololol: 你就是生成一串东西然后post就完了
<samuelololol> huntxu: ok! 冒昧问一下這位大俠，您那邊有open-sourced 的码可以参考吗？没有的话也没关系，感谢！
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<roylez_> hamo: 睡了个回笼
<huntxu> samuelololol: 木有，看rfc
<samuelololol> huntxu: 我对他封装的header系列不太熟 应该说我对整套流程都不是很熟
<huntxu> samuelololol: 哪来的header...
<huntxu> samuelololol: 全都当成key-value就行了 = =
<samuelololol> huntxu: 因为我想要做的web app, 需要oauth, 他说要把oauth argument 塞在header post过去
<huntxu> samuelololol: 那是http header = =
<samuelololol> huntxu: yes ^^" oops
<huntxu> samuelololol: 如果你用libcurl，有CURLOPT_HTTPHEADER
<samuelololol> huntxu: oh!!!!! 有这东西！
<huntxu> 当然你也可以手写http库 = =
<samuelololol> huntxu: you're kidding me -__-!
<huntxu> samuelololol: 又不是很麻烦，如果只需要贴这些东西的话...
<hamo> samuelololol: oauth是好几步，第一步用key去到服务商网站上换token...第二步用token去换session，然后用session登录就可以了..具体名字我忘了
<huntxu> samuelololol: 不知道现在的版本变得咋样了，我用的HEADER开头还是Authorization: OAuth
<samuelololol> hamo: thx, the steps i know, the problem i met is the fianl step of grabbing access token/secret while i send the verifier code
<huntxu> samuelololol: 那就是你的code算错了么
<samuelololol> hamo: every time i send it says my signature is incorrect, but i even don't touch any thing about the signature(it is created by liboauth function)
<samuelololol> 所以说就很奇妙 -_-"
<huntxu> samuelololol: verify code 应该是一个参数verifier，然后要再算signature的
 * huntxu 在翻去年写的残缺的twitter客户端...
<tenzu> huntxu: 免墙么?
<samuelololol> 你们可以上github.com 这边看code吗
 * MeaCulpa 见到过直接包装了OAuth的curl
<huntxu> tenzu: 前提是你自己翻，连界面都没去做了...
<tenzu> huntxu: ...
<samuelololol> https://github.com/samuelololol/pidurk/blob/master/testoauth/test.c
<samuelololol> 如果不介意看很丑的source code / \
<cherrot_> test
<kk> cherrot_, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<Littor> 请教一个问题，我这里注册了一个nick name，我进来如何登录使用那个nick name？
<Littor> 就是如何login....
<samuelololol> ===> /msg NickServ identify <password>
<hamo> Littor: 你把nick换成你注册的那个，会有人告诉你怎么搞的
<cherrot> Littor: -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Littor> identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<cherrot> hamo: 贵司上网是个啥策略？
<imadper> cherrot: 这你都会? gaoji  色貘!
<hamo> cherrot: 随便上...除了360
<cherrot> hamo: 差不多哦 360黑名单的干活……
<ofan> imadper: 色大象
<Littor> 谢谢，我试试，如果成功，给你李宗瑞的的picture和Video
<imadper> 我看看我能不能上360
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象耳濡目染～
<ofan> Littor: 騙人吧
<imadper> ofan: 等我给你找个好点儿的动物哈~ 
 * cherrot 李宗瑞是谁？
<ofan> cherrot: 這你都不認識
<Littor> cherrot: 这个你都不认是啊.....
<Littor> cherrot: 你是不是中国人啊
<cherrot> ofan: 是谁啊……？
<cherrot> Littor: 额……
<imadper> cherrot: ofan的中文名
<ofan> 色大象的老公
<imadper> ofan: ... 囧....
<Littor> imadper: 我是昨天的yinhai，今天换了个ID了。
<imadper> Littor: 何必来回换id...
<tenzu> 李老师的27G
<imadper> UbuntuTalk: 就你那里的人, 最喜欢换id!
<imadper> tenzu: 种子~
 * cherrot 我擦……你们不要在上班时间讨论这个好不好
<ofan> tenzu: 種子發來
<cfy> imadper: 太乱了...
<Littor> imadper: 我混迹网络都是用这个，之前那个是我机器名..
<roylez_> cherrot: 27G 淫照你下了多少？
<tenzu> imadper: ofan 我哪儿有种子
<imadper> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cherrot> roylez_: 我是个单纯的孩纸……
<roylez_> ...
<imadper> cfy: 有一封邮件. 我发过去之后, 莫名其妙的跑到我的已删除那个目录了....
<roylez_> cherrot: 我只不过想让你上班多彩点
<imadper> cfy: 我都不知道我发送成功没有...
<cherrot> imadper: 亲 那是你的草稿
<cfy> imadper: 什么?............
<imadper> cherrot: ...
 * hamo 居然有27个G？
<cfy> #lisp-cn太乱了....
<cherrot> roylez_: 乃们都是坏淫
<imadper> cfy: ... 我也不是很清楚情况.
 * ofan 誰有種子？？
<cfy> imadper: ofan 不愧是留过学的.... cc ofan 
<ofan> cfy: 毛意思？
<Littor> cherrot: 你居然有27G？我只有50M
<cherrot> Littor: 是 roylez 
<Littor> roylez_: 求种子，编程累了，可以消遣下。
<kevinyings> 劲爆啊，27个G
<roylez_> Littor: 我没下...
<Littor> 我公司的女前台说，你们搞IT的，个个都是吊丝，为什么吊丝～=IT男了。
<hamo> adam8157: 那妹纸猎头真执着...
<adam8157> hamo: 呵呵 她昨天ddos了rh办公室电话
<hamo> adam8157: 你就从了她吧...都方便...而且声音也挺好听的啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 扯
<hamo> adam8157: 不好听》
<hamo> adam8157: 不好听？
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得还行啊
<adam8157> hamo: support没劲, 那个senior embed sw也没劲
<adam8157> hamo: 但是估计能轻松double
<hamo> adam8157: 啥有劲？又想有劲又想double....
<roylez_> hamo: 搞定
<hamo> roylez_: 6也搞了？
<roylez_> hamo: 他是想 double penitration
<roylez_> hamo: 6没搞
<hamo> roylez_: 话说你怎么保存的规则？
<roylez_> hamo: if-post-down iptables-save
<hamo> roylez_: 6一起搞了吧...我开放了ipv6访问的...
 * gfrog 我擦，收到帽帽云忽悠的邮件了，918，北京中国大饭店。
<roylez_> hamo: 哥不会，你丫的弄
<roylez_> hamo: 我觅食上班去鸟...
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 刚才 误删除了 /root/.bashrc 里面的一段代码 去那个可以把里面的内容贴上来，小弟很急，很急 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385458 刚才误删了，，求大侠把里面的代码贴上来下。。真的很急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanshuili — 2012-08-28 10:46 
<MeaCulpa> ... 初学者园地
<tenzu> 初学者NB
<cfy> 容易,新建用户就行吧
<cfy> 自己可以解决的
<cfy> root党...
<MeaCulpa> NB的是Ubuntu吧
<MeaCulpa> 出长的任何用户$Home下面都应该只是source一个基本配置，而不是放东西
<archl> 出血者园地
<MeaCulpa> 要是这文件里真有有价值的东西，Ubuntu才NB
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我都是在home下放东西的...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我是说出厂设置...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦?
<Littor> 我干过的事情是，服务器上面添加变量的时候，PATH没有加$号，结果就悲剧了。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你说ubuntu竟然放了个~/.bashrc是么
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是
<cfy> Littor: 还好吧.用绝对路径嘛
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那怕是root, 要放可以，至少也是从某个skel路径里copy过来的
<MeaCulpa> 更何况Ubuntu本来就disable了root
<Littor> cfy: 拿时候一身汗，后来网上找了一份，copy过去，才弄回来。
<MeaCulpa> Littor: 这种事我老干
<cfy> 我root的.bashrc是自己写的...
<MeaCulpa> Littor: 我常常print "加一行" > 某配置文件
<MeaCulpa> cfy: er...你还是没明白...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那你咋办的?
<Littor> MeaCulpa: 是啊，我是在公司的服务器上啊，一身汗呀。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ..... 我觉得我应该明白了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 删除了配置....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是可以自己写阿，但是人家要恢复出厂的嘛
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 如果出厂的root的.bashrc里有特殊的东西，不是很妖孽么...
<kevinyings> Littor:在公司机器上执行 rm -rf /的路过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是我说print '' > .xxxx,然后你怎么会恢复的?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不恢复...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 承认死 :)
<cfy> kevinyings: rm -rf /又没效果的..
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<kevinyings> cfy:我是root
<cfy> 要不不失linux的?
<Littor> kevinyings: 你这么干，默认是不会让你做的，要root权限
<Littor> kevinyings: 公司服务器会给你root权限啊....
<cfy> Littor: 不是root也残了.
<cfy> # rm -rf /
<cfy> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<cfy> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<cfy> [Login] root at cfy-notebook in /root
<cfy> # 
<kk> cfy:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<tenzu> cfy: 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> rm...
<MeaCulpa> 直接dd了我都有过...
 * MeaCulpa dd 目标和源搞反了...
<Littor> Linux应该也设计一个回收站，把rm的东西放进去，这样子会避免很多东西。
<MeaCulpa> Littor: 很多桌面系统有回收站
<MeaCulpa> Littor: 你可以自己alias掉rm..
<Littor> MeaCulpa: 我是说，commandline上的rm也会进入桌面的回收站么？
<MeaCulpa> Littor: 显然不会~
<Littor> 我是希望专门有一个回收站，会接受rm掉的东西，然后用户可以自己设置大小。
<wolftankk> 为何rm还要移到回收站...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: blackberry 9k坏了....
<Littor> 这样子，至少可以挽回下。
<MeaCulpa> 但是ext3, ext4, 等等等等， 都是能搞回来的吧...没搞国
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有啥好的全键盘手机替代吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...你是9xxx?
<kevinyings> Littor:把那个rm命令换掉
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 9000
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 更妖道的HP Pre
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04断网办公，结果总跳出来提示,附近有无线网络，怎么能关闭这个提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385462 如题，烦死人了，总跳出来让我输入密码，真闹腾。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-08-28 10:59 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: veer?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: pre还有货吗?
<MeaCulpa> veer小了点...
<Littor> kevinyings: 所以我觉着给rm增加一个垃圾站，绝对有必要。
<wolftankk> BlackBerry9700
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 淘宝....
<imadper> wolftankk: no. 不再要bb了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你是被BB的水深吓怕了？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 太深了... 
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看看Moto的Android全键盘机器
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 都是渣渣.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 貌似android全键盘不给力的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那配置也敢跑android
<wolftankk> 我前几天在twitter上看到 要给回收站再设计一个回收站
<MeaCulpa> Moto键盘高仿BB
 * MeaCulpa 一个手机OS沦落到拼配置...死吧Android
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在穷... 就想要一个vpn方便, 收邮件方便的就可以了...
<wolftankk> 删除东西前 要谨慎 再多个回收站 也没用的..
<kevinyings> imadper :android 适合你
<tenzu> imadper: 爱疯吧, 也就一个腰子
<imadper> kevinyings: 为啥?
<woju> 安卓前途大大的，将来到处是安卓不出意外的话
<wolftankk> 现在不都是android, WP, IPhone的世界么
<imadper> tenzu: 我要全键盘...
<imadper> woju: 扯
<MeaCulpa> imadper: BB和WebOS恰恰都不支持PPTP
<wolftankk> BB或者nokia 适合你
<tenzu> imadper: 你要求太多了
<kevinyings> imadper:收邮件方便
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只有二货的Android支持PPTP
<imadper> kevinyings: 没有好机器呀... 推荐个型号?
<woju> imadper: 成为一个平台了，将来电视机家电汽车上都是安卓
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我擦嘞
<MeaCulpa> imadper: WebOS的app好
<wolftankk> ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: if和of也能搞反?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 操蛋把？事实就是如此残酷... Android烂，但是可以pptp...
<imadper> woju: 当年wince更火
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩~~
<wolftankk> pptp多么简单...
<kevinyings> cfg:高反n次的。。。
<MeaCulpa> wince不错，还有py解释器，现在的Android都没有那么开放
<wolftankk> 要支持openvpn才是王道
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: PPTP成本低
<cfy> kevinyings: if=input file of=output file cc MeaCulpa 
<cfy> 不理解...
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑等firefox OS呢
 * MeaCulpa 觉得自己越来越站在Google的对立面了
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 大多数android和iOS都有pptp了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对google家的东西没信心. 都是商业炒作的结果
<wolftankk> imadper firefox os 也是建立在android平台上的
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 恩，到最后发现还是只能走苹果...
<sjd_zeus> .....
<imadper> wolftankk: 至少剔除了全局的java层
<sjd_zeus> 苹果不喜欢
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 是啊
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 好久不见你了, 色鸡蛋_皱死
<wolftankk> ....
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵，好久不见
<wolftankk> 怎么拼出来的色鸡蛋...
<kevinyings> imadper:拼音真是博大进深啊
<wolftankk> 色鸡蛋 不就是震动蛋了么
<littor> 我一直想买一个27的imac，可惜不舍得买
<imadper> MeaCulpa: webos收邮件方便吗?
<kevinyings> kevinyings:s/进/精/g
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 实在不行, vpn就不要了
<cfy> imadper: air
<cfy> imadper: mba
<wolftankk> imadper 你可以看看HP的webOS手机
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵  google
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: google除了免费和gmail就没做得好的
<jyfl987> 额  忘记搜索了
<imadper> wolftankk: 看了好久了...
<imadper> jyfl987: 还有广告
<wolftankk> imadper 我公司同事就用 看起来还行
<kevinyings> littor:我一直想买台雷波，但跟台式还是有差距的
<imadper> wolftankk: 恩, 我们组也有一个...
<littor> 雷波是什么东西？
<kevinyings> littor:笔记本
<imadper> cfy: 我是要手机... 
<littor> kevinyings: 笔记本不推荐，毕竟笔记本显示器太小了。我喜欢显示器大的。
<littor> kevinyings: 最好是超高分辨率的
<cfy> imadper: iphone6
<worm> Laptop吗？
<imadper> cfy: 国产估计早就有了...
<cfy> imadper: i mean it
<worm> 人家还说iPad的i太小了，于是创造了wePad
<littor> 这儿有多少人是用irssi来上的？询问下。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: WebOS收邮件很方便
<kevinyings> littor: clicksAndWhistles路过
<worm> WebOS在渣网速下就是个渣渣
<sjd_zeus> littor: 我用的erc
<microcai> littor:  买   27寸的那个苹果显示器吧
<littor> microcai: 是想买一体机，可惜在中国卖太贵了。
<worm> littor: 我在我的iPod上用IRC999
<littor> microcai: 我在美国苹果店看了下，只要1300多美元，就最高配置了
<littor> microcai: 上海这边不是最高配置的，要14000左右
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 考虑一下veer吧... pre3太贵了
<sjd_zeus> 嘎嘎，坐等中午饭
<littor> 我去转饭了...
<sjd_zeus> 坚持就是胜利、再坚持25分就是午饭
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Veer东西装多了，电池有点顶不住
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我的Veer玩到后来，每天都要充电了...
<worm> 美国最高配iMac$2000+Tax
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不过WebOS有挺多东西能折腾，也是最正的Linux 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好. 听说能直接ssh过去
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似acer接手webos项目了吧?
<sjd_zeus> Scientific Linux谁用过
<worm> MeaCulpa: 最正的linux不是Gentoo吗？
<MeaCulpa> worm: 手机上...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知...
 * MeaCulpa 谁说Gentoo最正的...Gentoo很不正...
 * microcai Gentoo 算哪门子 Linux 
<imadper> gentoo不是bsd风格的linux吗?
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo是FreeBSD的Linux Kernel实现
 * microcai  最正的 Linux 是 FSF 发行的没人用的那个
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Hurd?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  以前基于 ubuntu 的
<imadper> microcai: slackware那个也很正吧?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 后来好像不是了
<imadper> 还是叫什么别的鸟名字来的?
<zuriaake> 最正的linux是windows xp
<microcai> zuriaake:  ... ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦
<zuriaake> 讨论这个多没意义哇
<MeaCulpa> zuriaake: 饭后阿
 * microcai webos <-- 最无意义的操作系统
<jusss> MeaCulpa: wpa_supplicant的那个CCMP TKIP是啥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: pre3新还是veer新?
<sjd_zeus> scientific linux谁在用呢
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 以前在 fedora上用過這個源
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 加密方法咯，看自己的路由器
<MeaCulpa> imadper: pre3吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过pre3好贵... 我穷...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是有点贵...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 埃，悲催了，手机真的没的选了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那你是用配置文件连网的还是wpa_cli?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不懂, android为啥会火...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 当初webos要是不停下来, 应该到现在也混得不错...
<worm> 因为android开放，比iOS和Windows好…
<imadper> worm: 开放吗? 
<may> 我的系统用蓝牙一会就死机怎么回事
<imadper> may: 死机? panic?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Gentoo的init系统调用wpa_supplicant
<worm> 至少比iOS和Win开放
<may> 而且是没得救的死
<MeaCulpa> worm: Android开放..
<may> 按什么都没反应，虚拟控制台也进不去
<imadper> may: 如果是kernel panic或者提示kernel bug 或者提示别的啥kernel的问题, 用串口线导出panic的信息, 然后发给我.
<imadper> may: 连上蓝牙之后, 进入tty1
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 但是你不会写配置文件的话，建议用wpa_cli甚至wpa_gui来弄几次，然后照抄
<imadper> worm: 错了, ios和wince都比android开放
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 还有个wpa_gui?以前咋不知道。。。
<imadper> 甚至是塞班... 貌似里面各种解释器都有
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你什么Distro?
<may> fedora17 ubuntu系统都一样，搞了这么久都火了，怎么回事啊
<imadper> jusss: 因为MeaCulpa 知道的比你多...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ubuntu 10.10
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Thinkpad L430 2464EB2 小红点，touchpad靠近红点部分不可用，显卡无驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385467 测试了ubuntu 12.04 , 12.10(不稳定，图形界面只出来个背景)，结果都是显卡无驱动，IBM小红点，和靠近小红点的touchpad的左中右三个按键没反应。 其他小问题还有 …
<MeaCulpa> jusss: epa_gui 是一个Qt4的app
<imadper> may: 不是跟你说了,  连上蓝牙之后, 进入tty1
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我觉得Ubuntu应该装了...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> wpa_cli不太好用~~
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 可是man里面好像在see also里没看到
<may> imadper: 然后呢
 * MeaCulpa 还真没读过wpa_supplicant的man page之类...
<imadper> may: 看看是不是kernel panic
<imadper> may: 如果是的话, 就把panic的信息发给我就好
<may> imadper: 哦
<imadper> may
<imadper> may: ps
<imadper> may: 你什么发行版?
<whatsyourname> .netframework 能在linux上运作吗？
<whatsyourname> 或者在linux上能调用.netframework的libaries吗？
<imadper> whatsyourname: 看看novell的mono项目吧
<wolftankk> 只有mono把
 * hamo 怎么没人发猥琐图了？
<wolftankk> 也支持到.net 4.5了
<MeaCulpa> http://zapp5.staticworld.net/images/article/2011/12/vision20mobile20open20governance20index-5979508.jpg
<wolftankk> https://p.twimg.com/A1Wmai_CAAA7ILF.jpg
<imadper> hamo: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%B8%F2%F3%A1&in=17374&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=0&rn=1&di=29269469801&ln=1998&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1346126388943_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn0&-1&di29269469801&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpica.nipic.com%2F2008-05-26%2F2008526205416435_2.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nipic.com%2Fshow%2F1%2F9%2Fd6d66435badf42fb.html&W1024&H708&T6781&S378&TPjpg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_蛤蟆的搜索结果
<wolftankk> .....
<hamo> wolftankk: 千万别告诉我前面那个是个男人...
<hamo> imadper: 。。。
<wolftankk> 女的..
<imadper> hamo: 你要猥琐图嘛~ 这个够不够猥琐~
<imadper> hamo: 这个你一定要看!!!
<imadper> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%B8%F2%F3%A1&in=3603&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=15&rn=1&di=304411917401&ln=1998&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1346126388943_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn16&-1&di382840881351&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpic.qingdaonews.com%2Falbum%2F1110%2F2218351%2F0%2F1108%2F224786_big.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Ft.qingdaonews.com%2Fop%2Fview%2F1444181&W950&H616&T8067&S178&TPjpg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_蛤蟆的搜索结果
 * imadper 膜拜蛤蟆!
<wolftankk> 蛤蟆功...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你难道不能搞个短地址服务么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 平时都不用, 突然想调戏一下hamo才来的.
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 据说入侵北美的中国蛤蟆和牛蛙可以吞噬鸡...
<whatsyourname> linux这个系统我用不惯
<whatsyourname> 还是回归windows
<worm> ahem…你们一发猥琐图我就掉线…啥情况？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: isGD不错
<tryit> jusss, 设置好了吗？
<jusss> tryit: 还没设置，上午一直在上课，刚下课
<tryit> jusss, 上课好啊……怀念大学
<jusss> tryit: 。。。今天有六节课，真多
<jusss> tryit: 下午还有两节
<jusss> 吃饭去，
<roylez> hamo: 你干啥了？
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<roylez> hamo: 丫又发不合适的
<roylez> hamo: 你得给我站留点妹子
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 那牛仔裤屌爆了...
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<roylez> hamo: 你丫的要弄基佬站，自己弄去
<hamo> roylez: =,=
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 好吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 纠结要不要等ffos
<MeaCulpa> imadper: FFoS会有手机？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Windows XP 安全更新程序 (KB2686509)   这个鸟更新一年都没装上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这样的鸟多了去了...
<jyfl987> hamo: 搞毛站？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 只是做os? 会有硬件厂商合作吧?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这东西一般是给基佬准备的
<hamo> roylez: 你有没有发现downvote的权重特别大...一downvote马上就消失了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 好吧...无知了...
<hamo> jyfl987: dooloo.info
<roylez> hamo: 因为这种烂贴太少了
<imadper> hamo: mozilla在国内有开发嘛?
<roylez> imadper: 有啊，谋智的国内定制版开发...
<roylez> imadper: 渣死了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 做什么的
<jyfl987> hamo: 额  reddit呢
<jyfl987> hamo: 不过这站名是 毒龙啊  
<imadper> roylez: 哦...也对...
<imadper> roylez: 主席用啥手机呢? 求推荐
<roylez> imadper: N9
<roylez> imadper: 有点想换android了
<roylez> imadper: 主要是想用 shuffle
<kevinyings> 好吧，大家都什么后啊，我是00后啊
<imadper> roylez: 没用过... 主席对键盘的要求不高嘛?
<hamo> roylez: 壕，买iphone吧...
<imadper> kevinyings: 1900后吧你
<stifler_real> hiall
<kevinyings> imadper:惊情100年
<roylez> hamo: 豪你送我一个吧
<kevinyings> 我现在12岁，有比我小的吗？
<hamo> roylez: iphone看了，效果完美
<kevinyings> 尼玛，受伤了，木有啊
<kevinyings> 我们公司来了个18的
<roylez> hamo: 果然是 真丶i丶豪丶phone
<kevinyings> 搞开发的
<hamo> roylez: 同事的...壕莫装...
<hamo> kevinyings: 12都有公司了...
<kevinyings> 18岁啊，花一样的年纪啊，就这么进公司了
<kevinyings> 你们泡过小你5岁的MM吗？
<kevinyings> 喜欢萝莉的是出于本身的年青呢还是出于对年轻的向往呢
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 我还没跑过妞 这个对你有没有安慰？
<kevinyings> 大3岁的御姐与小5岁的萝莉，哪个更会有心灵的安慰呢
<stifler_real> 12-5==7?
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你又来了
<kevinyings> 额，哥受伤了，于是上面的年龄/2了
<stifler_real> jyfl987: shi a...
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你们不准喝酒  那平时宴会喝什么饮料？ 还是不喝？
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 茶
<kevinyings> 当我们心灵受伤的时候，年龄要同样的降低啊
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 那中东呢？也喝茶？
<stifler_real> jyfl987: or 果汁，or 肉汤
<stifler_real> jyfl987: of cause
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 喜欢萝莉是因为她够小，没机会拿你的JJ和前任比
<kevinyings> stifler_real:比较喜欢果汁，不要色素的
<stifler_real> MeaCulpa: 正解!!!
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 原来还有这个 是我浅陋了 
<stifler_real> kevinyings: 叫妹子用嘴给你榨
<stifler_real> jyfl987: haha
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在的loli经验比剩女多把
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你拿的是天朝护照么
<kevinyings> No.....渣渣们..... 大脑完全被hermen占据了
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 我是天朝居民
<wolftankk> 18的姑娘?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没关系，我只是道明这思绪的来源
<kevinyings> 难道你们已经没有一点点纯真了？
<stifler_real> 我18的时候，只会在晚上对同桌浮想联翩
<ofan> stifler_real: 男同桌？
<wolftankk> 然后撸一管?
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
<kevinyings> ofan:神啊....
<wolftankk> ofan 神
<stifler_real> ofan: 应该是女的，没在厕所碰到过
<ofan> 神不在
<woju> stifler_real: 想象她没穿衣服的样子？
<stifler_real> woju: NO,当时还不敢
<kevinyings> woju:胸前的蓓蕾就像粉嫩的桃花.........fuck，回去练语文了
<wolftankk> 那个年代 我们还是比较单纯的
<stifler_real> 蓓蕾是模子？
<wolftankk> stifler_real 鲍鱼把...
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 但是天朝对少数不是有优待么 你可以取4个不？
<woju> 黄色网站看多了爱乱想
<stifler_real> wolftankk: E
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 宗教允许，法律不许
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 我周围有2个的
<kevinyings> jyfl987:靠，四个，一个都弄不下，四个.....只能活一天
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 那派出所不管？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 他们那没有住房压力嘛
<wolftankk> jyfl987 会 精尽人亡的
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 又没领证，怕啥
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你也就坑在房子上而已
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 额 好办法 也是 基督教许多都是走牧师认证
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 我们也是找阿訇
<kevinyings> jyfl987:想一想，一间房子，四个女友，还都是要吃饭的
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 我知道呢 只是没有法律认证 以后分遗产麻烦 
<zuriaake> grub背景照片必须淫荡
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wolftankk> kevinyings 想都不敢想
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 我们的遗产不按法律分
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 我只是说他们那 你要考虑下他们那的情况 房子应该不是问题
<kevinyings> jyfl987:买苹果都要买四斤的
<jyfl987> 其实只要派出所不管  我家那山区也可以 额
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 回去吧..
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 按人口分？
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 我们那没有宗教呢 回去派出所还是管的
<ofan> iphone 5要出了
<kevinyings> jyfl987:什么都要X4，少年，太年轻了
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 咪咪也有8个呢
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 具体我也忘了，未成年和妇女优先
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 那跟蒙古有点像呢 蒙古是幼子继承
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 和蒙古没关系
<kevinyings> jyfl987:你能说服他们4个一起让你摸Mimi
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 不过我一个蒙古同学挺靓的
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 我说有点像
<wolftankk> ……
<stifler_real> jyfl987: o
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 都是你老婆了 有什么不能 
<stifler_real> 没长大啊，哈哈
<wolftankk> 一晚上你要喂8张嘴 
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 额 你们男女混在一块学习的？
<wolftankk> 啧啧 好伤体力啊
<kevinyings> jyfl987:泪流满面啊......
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 上学？和你们一样啊，九年义务
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 但是宗教不是不让女的跟男的在一块上学么
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 难道这又是天朝的改进 额
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 中国这边没那么严
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 被和谐了
 * stifler_real 好困
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 既然这样 那新疆那边还闹什么 额
<jusss> iwlist wlan0 scan没搜索结果是咋回事
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 又不是我们闹...
<woju> stifler_real: 晒太阳能提神
<stifler_real> woju: 正在喝茶，太阳忒毒
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 好吧 你们良民
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 大大的
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你们那的人 上完学就做什么呢？
<kevinyings> jyfl987:新疆的MM很漂亮的
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 做生意，公务员，出国，和大伙一样
<kevinyings> 想想，有部片叫什么，魂断楼兰啊
<stifler_real> 那天认识个90后，可惜比我高7ＣＭ
<kevinyings> 那公主死了3000年还没断气啊
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 河南的骗子也挺厉害的
<woju> stifler_real: 边干边吃奶
<kevinyings> 河南有驻马店，那是总部
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 我很好奇宁夏人的生活 我看地图上 好像困在那一样
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 都说了是 驻马了 当然是总部了
<kevinyings> woju:你就这点爱好？
<stifler_real> woju: 滚粗
<jyfl987> 楼兰在甘肃呢
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 不太清楚，我爷爷是那里的，生活很艰苦
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你爷爷在那 你都不管 额
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 早搬过来了
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 好吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有旅游计划么
<roylez> jyfl987: 你一天到晚这计划那计划的
<kevinyings> 好像睡觉啊，弄个mm当枕头
<CyrusYzGTt> 抱枕 比較好吧
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 计划不实施，白折腾
<jyfl987> roylez: 毛 我只是想去旅游而已
<jyfl987> 想去那些历史上割据过的政权的首都看看
<kevinyings> 你们中午喝咖啡不
<roylez> jyfl987: 你刮个小浣熊尾巴款的胡子再出去吧
<jyfl987> 喝茶
<jyfl987> roylez: 我已经刮了 现在是四条眉毛款了
<roylez> jyfl987: 无图无真相
<kevinyings> jyfl987:陆小凤
<stifler_real> 陆小凤
<jyfl987> roylez: wait
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上图
<stifler_real> no jb you say ge tu
<roylez> stifler_real: 死回回说中文
<kevinyings> 没图没jb
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 真没有 我刮胡子前跟 lerosua拍了一张 回来就刮了
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<stifler_real> roylez: -_-!
<jusss> MeaCulpa: iwlist wlan0 scan一会能搜到东西，一会说no scan results,好奇怪
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/foBso3B0D3O   roylez MeaCulpa 自己想象下下巴的胡子刮完的情景
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<roylez> jyfl987: 三个人，睁了半只眼
<tusooa> ls
<kevinyings> jyfl987:3个好基友充满自信的眼神
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 世界太黑暗了嘛
<kevinyings> jyfl987:在商量谁攻的最多
<ofan> jyfl987: 很有大叔范
<stifler_real> ..
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 还是我攻吧  我的胡子可抵羊眼圈一个
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你是受了
<cfy> jyfl987: 大叔 :D
<ofan> jyfl987: 色大象是受
 * jyfl987 过一阵得找大嫂了
<kevinyings> 有语病
<jyfl987> 哪有病了 20多年窖藏的经典 不信你试试？
<cfy> 	// If this comment is removed the program will blow up 
<kevinyings> 觉得还是喝茶好，要放些冰糖。。。。20多年，的却蛮久的
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> 	// I don't know why I need this, but it stops the people being upside-down
<cfy>  
<cfy> x = -x;
<cfy> jyfl987: // I am not sure if we need this, but too scared to delete. 
<jyfl987> cfy: #define true 0
<jusss> ofan: iwlist wlan0 scan有时能查看网络有时说no results,好神奇
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死胖子
<jyfl987> cfy: #define NULL 0xffff;
<cfy> jyfl987: //I am not sure why this works but it fixes the problem. 
<ofan> jusss: sudo iwlist ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不给你来点狠的是不行了
<cfy> roylez: // I will give you two of my seventy-two virgins if you can fix this.
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 这段应该给 stifler_real  看
<ofan> #define STFU 0xDEADBEEF
<jusss> ofan: soga,
<roylez> cfy: virgin你妹
<cfy> ... or die // bitch
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 不会
<jusss> ofan: 为啥设置需要权限？
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 不会编程？
<stifler_real> jyfl987: hello word
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蛤蜊汤, 要来点不
<cfy> jyfl987: ICantBelieveImUsingAGoto:
<ofan> jusss: 因爲需要權限
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 看，world都打错了
<cfy> ofan: // This comment is self explanatory.
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 你还是用阿拉伯文吧
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 不会..
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:我要啊，好待遇
<cfy> roylez: virgin = 0;     /* you're not a virgin anymore, sweety */
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: http://dooloo.info/p/Q2R
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 蛤蜊汤的幻灭
<cfy> jyfl987: // TODO: Fix this.  Fix what?
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:汤得是热的才算
<cfy> /* Be a real daemon: fork myself and kill my parent */
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 求推荐手机... 600以下的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这站点是蛤蟆做的？
<palomino|working> ....... , imadper
<palomino|working> 600一下....... , imadper
<jyfl987> imadper: 小辣椒啊
<stifler_real> imadper: huawei 8650
<palomino|working> 我连北斗小辣椒都无法推荐了 , imadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 小辣椒699 , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 超出了 , jyfl987
<roylez> palomino|working: 北斗你妹小辣椒
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那是媒体价
<imadper> palomino|working: 我穷...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马看拳
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5187860?ref=t
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - So she farts and then gives me this look
<imadper> jyfl987: 我想要物理键盘...
<kevinyings> palomino|working:有二手的，求施舍
<jyfl987> imadper: 最近我穷 不然可以把一个nokia给你
<palomino|working> 主席看jyfl987
 * palomino|working slaps roylez with jyfl987 
<imadper> jyfl987: 支持3g不? 
<jyfl987> imadper: 我那机器还真有物理键盘的 额 nokia 5730
<jyfl987> imadper: 也支持3G 联通的
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji...
<imadper> jyfl987: 估计我就只能veer了..
<jyfl987> imadper: 可惜的是 最近我没钱换新的 否则就给你了
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<imadper> jyfl987: 不用, 我的bb还能用, 就是每天会时不时的打不出电话, 也接不进来
<stifler_real> bb好用
<jyfl987> imadper: 那刚好 可以做拒绝加班的理由 lol
<jyfl987> cfy: ?
<kevinyings> imadper:那还叫能用
<imadper> jyfl987: 本来就没加班...
<cfy> jyfl987: 你怎么没钱了..
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不如sa的... 我是qe
<cfy> imadper: 根本不能用阿...
<jyfl987> imadper: 倒茶不算么
<imadper> cfy: 是呀... 悲剧呀...
<cfy> imadper: 和你比,我的手机还能撑很久阿
<jyfl987> cfy: 最近刚交了三个月房租 我本来工资就不高啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 没理解...
<ofan> sleeping dogs看起來不錯
<imadper> cfy: 肯定的...
<imadper> jyfl987: 上w了肯定...
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦..
<jyfl987> imadper: 比如出去跟阿蛋打球 倒茶端水什么的
<jyfl987> imadper: 还没 
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 话说这周末面基？ cc huntxu 
<imadper> jyfl987: ........... 不打球...
<cfy> imadper: // if i ever see this again i'm going to start bringing guns to work
<kevinyings> jyfl987:付3压一？
<jyfl987> 主席说了 1w不如狗  我现在就是不如狗的
<cfy> hamo_notail: 又面基?
<palomino|working> 恩?不是2w么
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~ 
<imadper> cfy: 可惜我们不能这么写, 我们没有...
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 押1付3 提前交1个月 等于押2付3嘛
 * stifler_real 想学点技术，学啥好呢
<cfy> imadper: :D
<imadper> jyfl987: 那我这个2k的呢?
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 做饼干？小球藻饼干
 * hamo_notail 魔都两万不如狗，魑魅魍魉满地走
<palomino|working> 唉
<jusss> ofan: iwlist能看出来加密方式吗？
<zhpeng> 我自横刀向天笑
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 学会了出国开糕点屋?
<imadper> stifler_real: 学学做饭?
<cfy> /* Ah ah ah! You'll never understand why this one works. */
<jyfl987> imadper: 你就当是丐帮九袋吧
<stifler_real> imadper: 会泡面
<ofan> jusss: 能
<jyfl987> imadper: 想开点 慢慢的总会爬到八袋的
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 在家开啊 
<stifler_real> jyfl987: more 袋子 more 牛逼吧
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 学厨师比较好 不会饿死 总有人要请你帮忙做
<stifler_real> jyfl987: 有道理
<imadper> jyfl987: .. 
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，我看到了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 来我们这里作半条狗吧
<jyfl987> stifler_real: 那我反了 
<stifler_real> jyfl987: en
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 做不起啊...
<cfy> //If you're reading this, then my program is probably a success
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 去嘛 江南妹子也多呢
<cfy> imadper: 困死了.....午睡去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的小兵...
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 安
<stifler_real> cfy: 恭喜
<cfy> imadper: stifler_real 是谁?
<roylez> hamo_notail: 黑毛
<hamo_notail> jyfl987: 不喜欢软妹纸，我喜欢萝莉...
<cfy> // Remove this if you wanna be fired
<hamo_notail> roylez: 基席
<jusss> ofan: iwlist返回的，Encryption key:off是代表没加密？
<stifler_real> 萝莉爱大叔
<cfy> Catch (Exception e) {
<cfy>     //eat it
<cfy> }
<ofan> jusss: man
<cfy> // Houston, we have a problem
<stifler_real> cfy: 嘎嘣脆，鸡肉味?
<ofan> cfy: 真無聊啊
<imadper> cfy: 不认识呀..
<jusss> ofan: man iwlist里面没写
<ofan> jusss: google
<yang__> cfy:在不？
<imadper> yang__: 睡觉去了他
<yang__> 不是吧 
<yang__> 好吧
<archl> 哦。有谁用过 Ubuntu 装了 xfce，有黑色的面板无法消除是怎么回事呢。。。
<palomino|working> ?_? , archl
<palomino|working> 怎么无法消除.. , archl
<archl> palomino|working: 算是gtk的主题有问题？窗口内的部分面板是黑色的，如果字也是，就看不见了
<palomino|working> maybe...
<palomino|working> 换主题试试
<archl> palomino|working: 换了主题，旁边的都换，就是那块不换。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 我不熟悉。给你个截图看。
<archl> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/226126
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 我没见过这样的情况。。
<cherrot> archl: 从没遇见过哦……
<jusss> gnome-panel?
<archl> jusss: 那个是gnome-panel?
<jusss> 不知道，俺小白
<cherrot> archl: 你换主题换的吧
<jusss> 你看进程里有没有panel之类的
<archl> jusss: 怎么看。。。
<archl> cherrot: ubuntu不支持换主题吧。
<palomino|working> ps -A|grep panel
<archl> 18463 ?        00:00:16 xfce4-panel
<archl> 18493 ?        00:00:00 panel-6-systray
<binker> 你好阿
<jusss> 把它们都kill试试
<binker> 箩姐
<archl> binker: 宾客
<binker> jusss你好
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 都吃饭了吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不想干活呢，肿么办。。。
<archl> ju
<archl> jusss: 都自动重启了- 照旧
<cherrot> archl: Xfce也有主题的
<cherrot> archl: 你不是xfce么？
<jusss> archl: 那俺就不知道了
<archl> cherrot: xfce的主题你说的是 gtk主题和窗口控件？
<jusss> cherrot: iwlist返回的信息里Encryption key : off是不是意味着没加密？
<cherrot> jusss: 不知道哦
 * cherrot 关了xfce的显示合成GUI快了好多啊 开心
<cherrot> archl: 差不多的意思吧
<archl> jusss: 在哪里关？
<yinhai> nicklist真难配啊...
<cherrot> archl: 好奇特   是不是用gnome-color改过啊你。。
<archl> cherrot: 没
<binker> 蛤蟆呢
<jusss> archl: 。。。没用过xface, X+fvwm1
<binker> 蛤蟆不在么
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> cherrot: 我猜是ubuntu的默认主题有和xfce使用冲突的地方。
<archl> cherrot: ubuntu的主题不是标准的方式处理的
<cherrot> archl: 哦  你是 ubuntu下装了xfce哈
<archl> 对了，在北京的，谁要和我换2.5寸硬盘，我的是7200转的。
<palomino|working> 为何要换...7200的不好么
<binker> 就是
<archl> 放usb 2.0硬盘盒里浪费了
<binker> 哦
<archl> 我的笔记本是1.8寸的
<binker> 送给我把
<palomino|working> ......
<binker> 呵呵
<palomino|working> 这样
<binker> 我要了
<binker> 多大的哦
<archl> 320
<binker> 送给我好了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 不给。
<binker> 你要换大硬盘么？
<archl> 拿 2.5 寸的 SATA 口硬盘换。
<binker> 我有个3.5的
<binker> 有哦
<binker> 160GB的
<binker> 换么
<yinhai> 160GB啊？这么打啊....
<binker> 我的是5400转的
<yinhai> 哦，看错，以为是160T...
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 笑话
<binker> 现在还没有那么大的硬盘了
<jusss> palomino|working: failed to connect to wpa_supplicant -wpa_ctrl_open :no such file or directory是怎么回事，当运行wpa_cli -i wlan0 add_network 0
<archl> 在哪里呢。
<binker> 在广东
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 不干。
<palomino|working> 问错人喽，我一点也不懂呀 , jusss
<archl> 去过广东了。
<binker> 干脆送给我好了
<binker> 你再买个新的
<binker> 别浪费了
<archl> binker: 给我打工一个月。
<binker> 好阿
<binker> 打什么工
<archl> binker: 待定。几天后再说。
<jusss> palomino|working: 你可是发现了破马大定理的牛人
<binker> 不愧土豪阿
<archl> palomino|working: ，，，
<palomino|working> ..... , jusss
<archl> binker: 我正因付不起工资和生活费发愁-什么土豪。
<binker> paluomino怕罗敏哦
<palomino|working> 付工资? , archl
<archl> palomino|working: 。
<binker> 俺家的老板就是这样了
<archl> palomino|working: 我去打工给别人付工资。。。
<palomino|working> ........ , archl
<binker> 家里的房子占地两亩多
<yinhai> 这边有用nicklist fifo，出现一个错误，找不到device的么？
<binker> 还哭穷
<archl> palomino|working: 你不懂么。老板工作最多
<palomino|working> 好吧。。
<binker> 老板工作多才怪
<binker> 神马事情都由员工搞定了
<binker> 坐等收钱
<archl> binker: 。。。那是没志向的老板。
<binker> 那些一脚踢的不是好老版
<aguai> ?????
<binker> 不懂的放权
<archl> 笨。是做表率的。
<binker> 什么事情都要自己亲手
<archl> 做客服的老板。
<binker> 那干不了大事
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，你们讨论了大半天的精虫上脑的问题
<archl> 去吧。
<binker> 定多就是小店的掌柜
<binker> 昨晚喝了一瓶啤酒
<archl> Destine: 北京有啥玩的呢。
<binker> 居然是假冒的青岛纯生
<binker> 北京的天生人间
<binker> 豪门夜宴
<binker> 就是好玩的地方
<Destine> archl, 就。。。名胜古迹？
<yinhai> binker: 是天上人间...
<binker> 天上人间已经挂了
<binker> 现在改为天生人间了
<archl> Destine: 名胜古籍看照片就好了。
<binker> 哈u
<binker> 看吧，一看就知道不是奔着名胜古迹去的
<archl> Destine: 吃的看来和山东差不太多
<binker> 你或者可以去找小吃的
<binker> 街头巷尾的，胡同深处里面的小吃
<binker> 地道的北京味
<archl> binker: 偏偏我不喜欢走未知路。。。
<yinhai> 北京有那些传单党么？
<jyfl987> archl: 你来了？
<archl> jyfl987: 昨晚和 cherrot跑到澳大利亚服务器打 Urban Terror，那些家伙奇怪我的 ping 怎么这么高了。
<jyfl987> archl: 你睡cherrot那？
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。他老婆肯定把我踢出去。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 那你怎么不来我这拜山头？
<binker> 他老婆是中国女足的么？
<binker> 嘿嘿
<archl> jyfl987: 你在哪里，而且gtalk没你，这里你也没现身。
<jyfl987> archl: 我天天在 tnnd 
<whatsyourname> 所谓的嵌入式系统到底是什么
<jyfl987> archl: 大望路这 
<archl> binker: 他老婆是个小姑娘。
<jyfl987> 让我来驯悍好了
<binker> 小姑娘阿
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> jyfl987: 好远。我在奥林匹克公园附近。
<binker> 哦
<jyfl987> archl: 那也不远 你坐10号线到国贸就行
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何更换硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385473 有台服务器，硬盘小了，请问如何更换一块新硬盘，换了必须重装系统么？不重装系统应该如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2012-08-28 14:00 
<archl> jyfl987: 1小时的路程哦。
 * tryit 终于可以监视CPU温度了……
<jyfl987> archl: 又不是走路来 
<archl> jyfl987: google地图告诉我需要 1小时。
<binker> 你去接他好了
 * hamo_notail brb
<binker> 孤狗大神不准的
<binker> 因为嘛，是免费的版本
<archl> jyfl987: 那个位置是你公司？
<binker> 误差很大的
<binker> 孤狗的地图导航误差很大
<binker> 居然相差50米
<archl> 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 以后再去找你。我忍着。
<archl> 做个忍者。
<binker> 上次去泡温泉快要吐血了
<binker> 就是被那个孤狗地图给害的
<archl> hamo adam8157 cherrot jyfl987 你们都真的分散。。。没个和我靠近的。。。
<archl> lol
<binker> 今晚去喝酒
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> binker。。。
<cherrot_> archl: 其实我们离的都挺近的，就你一个人跑得远。。
<archl> cherrot_ 是么。。。
<binker> archl 叫蛤蟆出去聚聚
<cherrot_> binker: 天朝地图属于“机密”，需要买国家的解密程序才能正确定位
<binker> cherrot_ 可能是吧，
<jyfl987> archl: 那周末出来？
<gobot_hamo>  hi! cameron.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<cherrot_> binker: 就是这样子的 
<binker> 哪个国家的地图都是国家机密的了
<cherrot_> binker: nonono 只有天朝
<jyfl987> cherrot_: 所以我一般看卫星  天朝许多鸟东西是故弄鉉虚
<binker> 米国的地图肯定也是国际机密
<jyfl987> binker: 关键是在这个卫星年代 地图如何成为秘密
<archl> jyfl987: 除非您能自行发射卫星。
<binker> 人肉收集资料
<cherrot> binker: 用事实说话 :D  米国可从来不会强迫地图公司拿拍照，还得买一套坐标解密程序
<archl> jyfl987: 或者发射高空气球。
<binker> 你又知道？
<binker> 那你可知道FBI叫那些米国公司添加后门么
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> binker: 有长胖的办法吗？
<binker> 有阿
<cherrot> archl: 同求～
<binker> 你不要想太多的事情
<binker> 然后光吃
<binker> 吃完就睡觉
<binker> 也不要做运动
<cherrot> binker: 怪不得我长不胖……
<binker> 不要流汗
<archl>  一般情况下，体重过轻与遗传因素有关系，同时，一些情绪容易亢奋的人，由于内分泌的影响就可以加速热量的消耗。有些人容易紧张，结果可能是漏掉一餐或者食欲不振，一次损失上千卡热量自然不在话下，这样肯定不会胖。 
<archl> 我情绪极度亢奋。。。
<binker> 坑爹的都会长胖
<archl> 思维从早到晚。
<ofan> 你有毛好亢奋的
<Mayaer> ofan: ~~~~
<archl> ofan: 。高兴啊。
<yinhai> archl: 我统一你的观点。
<binker> 打鸡血了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<ofan> Mayaer: yooooo
<binker> 那叫激动
<ofan> archl: 高兴啥
<archl> yinhai: 你是？
<archl> ofan: 随意的
 * Mayaer 大家来 #Orz 掉节操啦～～～～
<binker> 银海
<ofan> Mayaer: 开学没
<archl> ofan: 有时候想高兴就高兴。
<Mayaer> ofan: 下个月7号去南京
<binker> 早机开学了
<binker> 早就开学了
<ofan> archl: 这是病吧
<archl> Mayaer: 节操同学在不。
<Mayaer> archl: 恩？
<yinhai> archl: 是的。
<archl> ofan: 看到你这样问我就笑了。
<Mayaer> ofan: 话说我好多好多好多同学都是青岛大学。。。。
<archl> Mayaer: 你呢。
<yinhai> archl: 的确我就叫，银海....
<ofan> archl: 病的不轻啊
<binker> archl 你经常运动么
<archl> binker: 不。
<binker> 要多运动运动
<archl> binker: 多运动会长胖？
<binker> 嗯
<Mayaer> 发生神马了。。。
<binker> 也可以长胖的
<Mayaer> 大家去 #Orz 玩嘛～～～
<archl> Mayaer: 我需要增肥。
<Mayaer> 有智能机器人可以调戏～
<binker> 从事体力运动的时候，你的脑部就会得到休息了
<binker> 你就不会觉得亢奋了
<archl> binker 是么。。。
<binker> 睡觉也舒坦了
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚在下头吃饭
<adam8157> archl: ^^
<ofan> archl: 吃了药就不亢奋了
<binker> 吃饭也香了
<Mayaer> adam8157: ～～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啧啧
<archl> binker: 。。。
<adam8157> archl: 你要去哪吃 吃啥
<hamo> Mayaer: 你当叔已经无节操可掉了...
<binker> 吃药只是暂时抑制神经的左右
<ofan> archl: 是不是跟 adam8157 面基兴奋的
<Mayaer> hamo: 哈哈～  那你来掉吧～～
<archl> adam8157: 啊。今天先不吃了。
<adam8157> archl: 周末嘛
<binker> 哇，那个雅虎老大 梅耶尔
<ofan> 来10块钱的节操
<archl> adam8157: 恩。
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> ofan:  节操 两字写出，拿钱。
<Mayaer> ofan: LOL
<binker> 就是你阿？Mayer
<Mayaer> binker: 什么》
<Mayaer> 不是不是
<binker> 坏笑
<Mayaer> 我是玛雅儿～～
<ofan> archl: 丫俩字就值10块了？
<binker> 哦
<archl> ofan:  恩。
<Mayaer> hamo: 来掉节操～   
<Mayaer> 现在人多了热闹了～～～～
<ofan> Mayaer: 蚂蚁儿
<binker> 看成那个雅虎女掌门了
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<binker> 那女掌门真的性感阿
<ofan> binker: 什么门？ 有链接？
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7d418736jw1dwb7pjyh7ag.gif
<binker> 号称孤狗公司的第一美女工程师
<ofan> 女掌是谁
<adam8157> hamo: 苏浙汇的午茶真便宜 98吃到撑
<hamo> adam8157: 壕！
<archl> 我平日里更不离零食，如花生、奶糖、各种点心等，喝啤酒当水、经常不运动喝运动饮料、吃高热量食物。
<archl> 就是---长不胖！！！！
<binker> 98？
<kevinying> 98?
<wolftankk> 壕
<archl> adam8157:  98元么。。
<roylez> adam8157: 豪
<yinhai> adam8157: 大户啊，居然98...
<ofan> 城管有在上班时间看毛片了
<ofan> 又*
<roylez> archl: 丫肚子里瘦肉精存货够足
<binker> 那些都是垃圾食品哦
<kevinying> Y属老鼠的，吃不死
<binker> 还是吃五谷杂粮比较好
<adam8157> yinhai: roylez hamo team building而已
<binker> 什么红薯
<binker> 芋头
<binker> 木薯
<hamo> adam8157: 去新人了？
<binker> 莲藕
<binker> 绿豆
<archl> binker: 五谷杂粮都吃。
<kevinying> binker:拉屎太多
<ofan> archl: 吃炸肉
<adam8157> hamo: 没, 再不花就下个季度了
<yinhai> adam8157: 好吧，我以为你平时就这么吃的，那真是大户。
<archl> ofan: 哦。中学时候的主食是炸肉
<binker> 别吃那些油炸的东西
<adam8157> yinhai: 平时吃5块的
<binker> 都是地沟油炸的
<kevinying> adam8157:吃蛋吗？
<ofan> archl: 我就吃肉，胖的很快
<archl> ofan:  每天 1斤。
<binker> 在店里吃都他妈的不是人吃的东西
<archl> ofan: 我胖不起来。
<kevinying> 好快啊
<archl> binker: 那时候我还每天运动。
<ofan> archl: 吃的不够多
<binker> 酱油是用毛发做成的酱油
<archl> ofan: 。。。多少才是多。
<ofan> archl: 你要迟到吐
<ofan> 吐完了再吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 才吃饭？ 有人请客？
<archl> ofan: 你现在开始每天要个 热量 7000k的pizza吃，
<ofan> pizza不行
<ofan> 我吃炸鸡
<binker> 陈年酸醋用的是酸醋精兑水制成的
<archl> ofan: 自己定制上面的料。
<binker> 炸鸡不好吃
<ofan> 要有钱我天天吃炸鸡
<archl> ofan: 。。。我不吃鸟肉。
<binker> 饲料鸡
<ofan> binker: 你没吃过这的
<archl> ofan: 不喜欢鸟肉
<binker> 我吃过
<ofan> archl: 鸡是鸡
<binker> 人家说用死鸡烤的
<binker> 我就不吃了
<archl> ofan: 鸡鸭只能做汤，然后鸡肉丢掉，鸭肉当佐料
<binker> 当时还送一瓶百事可乐
<ofan> archl: 壕
<binker> 你们喝过酸粥么？
<archl> ofan: 这是 和乐
<archl> ofan:  ---
<binker> 酸粥
<ofan> archl: 这种二代最可恨了
<binker> 吃过么？
<archl> ofan:  。。。。
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 。。。。。
<ofan> archl: 你喝乌鸡汤吗
<archl> ofan: 以前喝过。
<binker> 没
<binker> 不过，吃过小鸟
<ofan> archl: 有什么感觉
<archl> ofan: 呕饭君
<archl> ofan: 我的记忆力失效了
<cherrot> archl: 鸡鸭只能做汤，然后鸡肉丢掉，鸭肉当佐料  
<cherrot> archl: 太可恨了 :D
<binker> 烧烤的小鸟
<binker> 那鸡肉不好吃的
<ofan> archl: 你亢奋的把脑袋都烧坏了
<binker> 饲料养大的鸡鸭都不好吃
<archl> ofan: 。
<binker> 不管你怎么烹调
<binker> 都不好吃
<ofan> 大晚上的 干点啥呢
<archl> ofan: 来 http://zh.wikibooks.org/zh/%E9%A3%9F%E8%B0%B1/%E9%B2%81%E8%8F%9C/%E5%92%8C%E4%B9%90
<kk> archl,啥网址y 食谱/鲁菜/和乐 - 维基教科书，自由的教学读本
<ofan> archl: 要当家庭煮妇？
<binker> 家庭聚会
<archl> ofan: 煮啥。。
<binker> 鱼生
<binker> 柠檬鸭
<archl> ofan: 我直接微波炉烤肉。
<binker> 土鸡
<ofan> archl: 。。。
<archl> binker:  http://zh.wikibooks.org/zh/%E9%A3%9F%E8%B0%B1/%E9%B2%81%E8%8F%9C/%E5%92%8C%E4%B9%90 
<lmh> adam8157,知道空格的字符转义是什么吗？像tab 是"\t"
<ofan> lmh: "\ "
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不...
<archl> ofan: 菜谱给你 [03:53] <archl> cfy: 把猪肉切片，浸泡少量酱油中+糖+五香+孜然，或揉或浸泡一半然后等3~30分钟后，丢到微波炉里3~5分钟即可食用
<archl> [03:54] <cfy> archl: gaoji
<archl> roylez: 吃茶叶不？
<lmh> ofan, 就那么简单？
<lmh> ofan,python里面也是吗？
<ofan> lmh: abc\ def 就是 "abc def"
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> 不是
<MeaCulpa> lmh: python 空格转义
<MeaCulpa> lmh: 不用转义...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛这输入法
<lmh> ofan,我是说比如说我想实现"space"键的输入，就像回车用"\n"
<cfy> 困.
<cfy> imadper: 下午好
<ofan> lmh: 上面说了
<cfy> archl: 罗杰好
<ofan> 不需要特殊处理
<archl> cfy:  cfy 好。
<ofan> archl: 知道色大象是谁么
<archl> ofan 不知道
<ofan> archl: 还有大洋马
<archl> ofan: 什么隐语？
<ofan> archl: 不知道
<archl> ofan: 。我不知道
<archl> ofan: 你知道 偶饭 是你吗？
<yandong> htpp:wwww.sd.org
<ofan> archl: 是你boss
<yandong> kk: 
<archl> ofan: 。。。可怜的boss
<ofan> htpp
<kk> yandong, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍦ 
<ofan> archl: 拿钱来救你boss吧
<archl> ofan: boss拿钱才对吧。
<imadper> cfy: ToT
<ofan> 野生的色大象出现了
<imadper> ofan: 等我想到好的动物再给你起名字
<ofan> im
<jyfl987> per per per
<archl> ofan: 呕饭的我就想到一群喂食的鸟
<jyfl987> archl: 你可以改名叫 obar
<ofan> imadper: 那可不是我想的
<ofan> im
<imadper> ofan: 无所谓~ 
<ofan> imadper: 你可以跟大洋马讨教下经验
<imadper> ofan: 大洋马是谁?
<archl> jyfl987:  obar mayor
<ofan> imadper: juss开头的那个
<imadper> adam8157: 求trible!
<imadper> ofan: 大洋马什么意思呀?
<swordsu> 昨天新买了华硕的上网本，装12.04后不能启动
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 不知道
<imadper> swordsu: 在去买华硕的下网本, 中和一下, 就可以了.
<ofan> swordsu: 再买一个
<imadper> swordsu: acpi=off noacpi试试看.
<imadper> swordsu: 你光说不能启动, 都不说到哪里卡住, 提示什么, 怎么帮你....
<jyfl987> tnnd 昨天网络改造 我昨天回家还早 把一本魏晋的书看完一半
<ofan> 就寝去了
<swordsu> 一开机就黑屏
<binker> 中毒鸟
<swordsu> 装了几次都不行，单系统
<cfy> imadper: TAT
<binker> 神马系统？
<imadper> swordsu: 什么都不显示?
<swordsu> 又没有任何提示
<hamo> roylez: done
<jyfl987> swordsu: 退货
<imadper> swordsu: 那你bios都进不去了?
<imadper> swordsu: 这不退货还能干嘛
<imadper> cfy: ToT
<jyfl987> swordsu: 你在哪里？
<hamo> roylez: 我去搞服务器
<binker> 就是退货
<imadper> cfy: 没钱买手机...
<swordsu> 广州
<jyfl987> 在帝都的话 我倒是有空
<imadper> jyfl987: 你比我还闲...
<ofan> 面基？
<swordsu> 机子应该没有问题吧
<jyfl987> 广州找别人了 额
<binker> 华硕的本子不咋的
<cfy> imadper: .................. 你买啥了?
<archl> imadper: 你怎么会买不起手机。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我明天离职 自然有空了
<binker> 就是机子的问题了
<imadper> cfy: 还没买呢, 看见价钱就知道买不起....
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要想空闲 可以学我
<binker> 不是吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 高级... 我不敢..
<swordsu> 一千多的机子
<swordsu> 不要迫我装XP
<binker> 明天离职？
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987> swordsu: 华硕有1k的机器？？
<cfy> imadper: ... 不会吧.... 你不刚领工资么?
<imadper> archl: 就是买不起呀!!!  我一个实习生!!!
<binker> 退休了
<ofan> imadper: 买360特工鸡
<swordsu> 上网本，10寸屏
<archl> imadper: 买二手
<imadper> ofan: .... 别... 我不要android
<binker> 谁逼你装XP A
<imadper> archl: 恩, 就是二手的
<archl> imadper:  你要什么额。。。
<binker> 那是你自愿的
<imadper> jyfl987: eeepc
<binker> 要装的话
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> imadper: iphone 
<binker> 老大
<cfy> imadper: 要不买和 roylez 一样的
<swordsu> 是EEEPC
<archl> imadper: 新机器除了 android就是 iphone，要不你就等
<imadper> archl: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.58&id=12950338156
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ★双皇冠★惠普PALM/ HP VEER 4G 8G内存 解锁中文 带耳机转换头-淘宝网
<binker> 一千多都可以装一台很好的组装机了
<archl> binker: 。。。
<imadper> cfy: roylez 是壕, 我怎么买得起!!!!
<binker> 干嘛要买EEEpc
<ofan> imadper: 为啥不要android？
<swordsu> 考虑到挺方便嘛
<imadper> ofan: 我要键盘... 不卡...
<binker> 安卓垃圾阿
<swordsu> 没想到华硕的机子这么差
<imadper> ofan: 物理键盘 + 不卡
<ofan> android不卡了
<binker> 嗯
<cfy> imadper: archl: 我同学对我们用户来说类似android的塞班系统...
<imadper> ofan: 不信...
<ofan> 4.1很流畅
<cfy> 具体名字我忘了...
<archl> ofan: 恩，不卡了，就是经常程序崩
<imadper> ofan: 不信
<cfy> imadper: 继续黑莓?
<swordsu> 安卓还是挺好的
<ofan> imadper: 你看我现在就不卡
<binker> 和我一起买笔记本的那个同事他的华硕笔记本早就挂了
<archl> imadper: 我这里 nexus 7 不卡
<imadper> cfy: 不, 被黑莓坑了...  cc MeaCulpa 
<archl> imadper: 虽然没用，
<imadper> archl: 你四核还卡
<binker> 我的这台笔记本还可以用呢
<ofan> imadper: 买个小外置键盘
<cfy> imadper: ... 不是吧..
<swordsu> 电子产品有时看手气
<ofan> im
<binker> 就是了
<ofan> imadper: 我发过一个
<imadper> ofan: ... 折腾吧? 车上还要用... 你键盘都不便宜呢...
<binker> 不过呢，是一分钱一分货了
<ofan> imadper: 不贵
<imadper> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.58&id=12950338156    cc of
<archl> imadper: android就是硬件最便宜的了- 以后装其他系统的话也是用android做基础最廉价。
<binker> 便宜的，你就别指望他们能给你装什么好零件了
<ofan> imadper: 蓝牙键盘都行
<binker> 蓝牙键盘不好用
<binker> 吃电多
<swordsu> 今日晚上再试试
<imadper> archl: 要不是android, 都不用那么好的硬件
<jyfl987> imadper: 来我这 先拿个机器回去用？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我的机器还能凑活用, 就是时不时不能打电话发短信
<ofan> imadper: naive了
<jyfl987> imadper: 我说本
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 看看iphone 
<archl> imadper: 可以装 改版的桌面linux
<imadper> jyfl987: 本? 什么本?
<binker> jyfl987送给我好了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 我收了
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 关于gnome-shell和xul的一个想法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385477 因为最近工作都要用到javascript，空闲时间接触了一下gnome-shell的扩展系统和xul。两者都使用javascript控制程序逻辑，不同的是xul用标记语言生成界面，gnome-shell的界面则完全由javascript代码生成。如果在 …
<imadper> archl: 有啥用?
<swordsu> 装个桌面版
<archl> imadper: 很多工具难道不是桌面版的方便么。。。
<binker> 装个最简单的就得了
<imadper> archl: 但是也不需要手机来做这个工作呀
<binker> 然后神马软件都不要安装
<archl> imadper: 哦。那就直接 dummy phone. 免费级机器就够了。。。
<archl> imadper: 和 adam一样
<binker> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  binker : 代表我主人诅咒你！
 * MeaCulpa 为啥javascript那么妖道的东西会侵入Linux世界...
<binker> 你在干嘛呢？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥不能？
<hamo> binker: 上班啊...
<hamo> roylez: 搞定了
<cfy> imadper: 我讨厌手机...
<imadper> cfy: why?
<roylez> hamo: 搞啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 傻，丑，慢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<hamo> roylez: 上下替换
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> imadper: 不想用手机...
<roylez> hamo: 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶
<hamo> MeaCulpa: gaoji语言呢
<imadper> cfy: 给我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚在机房装个Juno...耳朵痛到现在
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<cfy> imadper: 但得留着阿....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: js比java慢多少?
<ofan> js挺好
<imadper> cfy: ... 好吧`   :D
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 为啥webos反而比andorid流畅? 
<binker> 安卓垃圾
<binker> 所以就慢了
<binker> 懂不
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> binker: موزیلا ، شرکتی که صاحب یکی از موفق ترین مرورگرهای وب دنیا با نام فایرفاکس است، روز گذشته خبر برنامه خود برای
<cfy> imadper: 我在想 ofan 要是买了会咋样...寄到+5时区要多少钱... cc ofan 
<ofan> v8多快
<imadper> cfy: 运费不会太贵
<imadper> ofan: moto v8?
<imadper> 那老手机了, 我小学的时候的手机了
<piggybox> imadper:  google的js引擎v8
<micheal> 大家看我编码正常不？
<cfy> imadper: 小学的手机....
<ofan> cfy: 买什么？
<ofan> binker: 喷子
<cfy> erc表示不好发言...会自动转换的...
<cfy> ofan: taobao上买东西
<imadper> piggybox:  :)
<imadper> cfy: First devices featuring Firefox OS to be manufactured by TCL Communication Technology (Alcatel) and ZTE      cc MeaCulpa 这回我不期待了...
<binker> ofan偶犯
 * tryit python的GUI程序应该用哪个库？Gtk,Qt,wxpython,Tkinter?
<binker> 你好
<piggybox> TCL...
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> tryit: pyqt
<imadper> tryit: pygtk 太累人了
<tryit> imadper, 纠结
<imadper> tryit: 有啥纠结的, 没洁癖就用pyqt
<binker> imadpe
<cfy> imadper: .....
<binker> 等着用米糕手机
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 或者火狐的手机也可以吧
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Perl/61878
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<binker> 那个中毒发热大学
<imadper> cfy: 比我工资高...
<binker> 是哪个学校了？？？
<cfy> imadper: 乃可以去
<tryit> imadper, pygtk怎么累人？
<imadper> cfy: 不了... 这种公司, 活不长吧...
<binker> 铊中毒
<cfy> imadper: 也是..
<imadper> tryit: try it and you'll know.
<ofan> cfy: 买什么？
<imadper> of
<tryit> imadper, BT是不是pygtk写的？
<ofan> 谁用gtk谁蛋疼
<imadper> tryit: bt是什么?
<tryit> imadper, BitTorrent
<hamo> adam8157:  那猎头妹纸真执着...
<imadper> tryit: 这不是一个协议嘛??
<hamo> adam8157:  又来了...
<imadper> tryit: 肯定是用英文写的...
<tryit> imadper, 软件……
<imadper> hamo: 你就从了他吧
<binker> GTK不是很好么
<binker> 蛤蟆
<binker> 呵呵
<hamo> imadper: 
<binker> 不在了
<ofan> binker: 聊天止于呵呵 懂不懂？
<binker> 你家的小机器人呢
<hamo> binker: 关了..
<imadper> tryit: BitTorrent is a peer-to-peer file sharing protocol used for distributing large amounts of data over the Internet.
<binker> 怪不得
<binker> 偶犯
<binker> 懂了
<imadper> tryit: protocol. 我不会英语, 但是貌似这个是协议的意思
<binker> 你们继续
<imadper> tryit: 不然你找 ofan 说一下, 他是美国佬
<binker> 我围观就行了
<ofan> imadper: 不是土豆的意思？
<imadper> ofan: 土豆? 土豆不是 tomato马?
<tryit> imadper, 噢，谢了，呵呵
<jyfl987> hamo: 猎头mm找你约炮？
<ofan> imadper: tomato是拖把头
<binker> jyfl987 是番茄吧？
<binker> 表误导哦
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<hamo> roylez: 人呢？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席明天跟我去机场迎新吧
<hamo> tenzu: gaoji...居然不是去火车站...
<binker> 天猪现身了
<tenzu> hamo: 火车站什么的弱爆了
<tenzu> binker: yo
<hamo> tenzu: 啧啧...贵校果然NB...我校都是自己在校门口迎新的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: timer这种东西 最高频率可以到多少？
<tenzu> hamo: 机场, 火车站, 校内都有迎新的, 不知道长途汽车站有没有
<jyfl987> hamo: 酒泉那有迎新的么
<binker> 被骗了就惨了
<hamo> ...
<ofan> 迎妹子
<kevinying> ofan:理工院校都是恐龙
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F22cbdde8%2Fl%2F0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A80C280C0A110A2540Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 海盗湾发布免费VPN服务
<ofan> kev
<ofan> kevinying: 比没有好
<binker> 哇
<binker> 海盗王
<binker> 厉害
<binker> 和那个神马危机解密一样的牛马
<UbuntuTalk> 覃宜轩 的昵称已更改为 Xuan。
<cherrot_> ofan: 我擦 海盗湾这么阔气了
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 16人，一半不在。。。
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽你又炫耀了
 * gfrog 海盗湾本来就是被封的吧 @@
<hamo> roylez: 你昨天跟我说的那个不科学啊
<gfrog> hamo: 乃搞定昨天那个500木有啊？
<roylez> hamo: 啥？
<tenzu> roylez: 不知道NKU有没有安排去机场迎新
<roylez> tenzu: 机场...
<roylez> tenzu: 我到上大学还没坐过飞机
<gfrog> tenzu: 贵开牛逼死了。
<hamo> gfrog 不知道啊..我们谁都看不到..
<hamo> roylez: 就那个insmod驱动安格
<gfrog> roylez: 主席也是某开毕业？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。 
<hamo> roylez: http://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/27/336
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: LKML: Randy Dunlap: Re: Q: What will happen if I insmod a new version driver when it has already been statically in kernel?
<gfrog> hamo: what will happen?
<hamo> gfrog 我觉得还是你浏览器的问题...
<roylez> hamo: o
<gfrog> ha
<roylez> hamo: 当我没说
<roylez> hamo: lol
<tenzu> roylez: 我去帮你看看NKU的女老师
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 500肯定是服务器问题啊，浏览器咋样都不会报这种错儿的
<hamo> bluezd: http://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/27/336
<tenzu> gfrog: 你莫鸡动
<hamo> gfrog 那为啥别的浏览器不报？
<hamo> gfrog 你现在还报500么？
<gfrog> hamo: 因为他们不是QE的浏览器。
<gfrog> hamo: 公司的木有报。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 晚上回家再看看。
<hamo> gfrog 啧啧..我第一次见500的错误还跟浏览器有关的...
<hamo> gfrog 我还是觉得是你的浏览器缓存了500的页面
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，肯定是乃哪一个分支没写明白被我的浏览器检查到了。
<gfrog> hamo: 那也是有过500才行。
<hamo> gfrog 是有可能500...ruby的unicron在重启的一瞬间如果你刚好访问了，就500了
<gfrog> hamo: 乃赶快去检查一下user agent判断的代码。
<hamo> gfrog 额...chromium用户飘过...
<gfrog> hamo: 俺是chrome
<hamo> tenzu: 求疼主介绍学妹
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/735bbe72gw1dvi9zmwcqvj.jpg
<hamo> roylez: out席
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利，你的email地址貌似还可以呢 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/735bbe72gw1dvi9zmwcqvj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 刚开会了 才回来
<imadper> adam8157: bcao xiali 你们的名字还算挺好的了...
<bcao> imadper,  ?
<adam8157> lmh: "\ "
<bcao> adam8157, 打求去
<bcao> 好久没让你剪球了
<imadper> bcao: 看主席发的那个图片...
<adam8157> bcao: 今天去不了, 昨天游泳踢到wpan, 脚趾头疼
<bcao> 。。。
<roylez> imadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dwc4ppe5l0j.jpg
<roylez> imadper: 昨天你是不是问过这个图片？
<imadper> roylez: 没有呀? 可能是别人吧
<tenzu> hamo: 你想要哪个学校的学妹?
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，你太得瑟了
<hamo> tenzu: NKU的...TJU的工科女不喜欢
<ofan> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/08/28/peking-uni.php
<hamo> tenzu: 最好是学法，文学，心理什么的妹纸
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Businessman wants entire Peking Uni leadership fired if he can prove academics slept with students: Shanghaiist
<ofan> 我擦 
<kevinying> fired
<tenzu> roylez: 年轻女教师必须留给你
<tenzu> hamo: 你说的这些我找不来
<hamo> tenzu: 这么近...
<ofan> tenzu: 小心走火啊
<hamo> tenzu: 你家女王学什么的？
<ofan> 北大院长要被揭发了
<whatsyourname> 怎么了
<whatsyourname> 被打
<wolftankk> 奸淫餐厅女服务员
<ofan> 女学生
<sjd_zeus> 。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 我要女学生
<hamo> roylez: 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 你不怕吓到你众位师妹
<roylez> tenzu: 没事，那么多，总有几个重口味的妹子
<zhpeng> roylez, ........
<zhpeng> roylez, 要矜持
<tenzu> roylez: 不上毒龙的不能要
<hamo> roylez: 原来你好重口妹纸...
<tenzu> roylez: hamo 毒龙有rss么?
<hamo> tenzu: 还木有...我觉得rss已经死了...
<roylez> tenzu: 没
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F203352.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: [图]大学生网购iPhone 4S 6天后收到1瓶矿泉水_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你不是有妹子了么
<tenzu> roylez: hamo 那google reader里就没法看了?
<roylez> tenzu: 没法
<tenzu> jyfl987: 可以帮别人找妹子
<roylez> tenzu: reddit也没rss，算法排序的
<hamo> tenzu: 求妹纸...
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那帮我也找个？
<jyfl987> roylez: 有！！！
<jyfl987> roylez: 我还订阅了
<tenzu> hamo: jyfl987 我认识两个30+的未婚妹子
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<ofan> 天天用rss看新闻的路过
<hamo> tenzu: 这俩孝敬主席吧
<roylez> tenzu: 不要了...
<roylez> tenzu: 22-25的好了
<jyfl987> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/.rss
<gfrog> tenzu: hamo 难道好这口儿？
<ofan> reddit有rss
<jyfl987> roylez: 你看 官方提供的 我成天都是看rss
<hamo> roylez: 右下角那个，首页不要了，全部改成我的圈子，随机改成随便逛逛如何？
 * tenzu 你们这两个人! 人家妹子房子和车子都买好了, 就等你们呢!!
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看新闻走rss多还是sns 多
<ofan> rss
<roylez> tenzu: 要过保质期了...
<ofan> 全部greader
<tenzu> ofan: 你看神马新闻?
<roylez> hamo: 可以
<ofan> tenzu: 主要是it
 * hamo 屌爆了，reddit的rss还是压缩过的...
<roylez> hamo: /all -> /mine 
<tenzu> ofan: 哦了, 我看的少
<hamo> roylez: .
<jyfl987> ofan: greader现在不如以前了 没有好友共享的
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以把
<ofan> 客户端也都有分享功能
<ofan> 不过我都没人可分享
<ofan> delicious里也一堆连接
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不行 我想弄个收费版的GR增强 不知道行不行
<ofan> jyfl987: google收费？
<ofan> 客户端把
<jyfl987> ofan: nope 做一个GR clone 提供增强 收费
<ofan> android上有greader pro
<ofan> jyfl987: 推荐flipboard
<jyfl987> ofan: 支持正则么？？
<ofan> 啥
<ofan> 要正则干嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 正则过滤啊
<ofan> 不支持
<jyfl987> 我面向geek呢
<jyfl987> 还有合并相同内容的
<ofan> 我都是人肉过滤
<jyfl987> ofan: 那说明你订阅得不多 
<ofan> jyfl987: 绝对很多
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你没有清0习惯
<ofan> 从不清零
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不就是了 我有清0强迫症
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过我看的很砸  只是无聊才看看
<ofan> 杂
<ofan> 专业性的东西不看greader
<jyfl987> ofan: 没有清0的人 没资格谈这个
<ofan> jyfl987: 我不用清零，看过的东西有印象
<ofan> 就直接跳过
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不好
<ofan> 有啥不好
<zhpeng> roylez, 女生就爱半推半就
<zhpeng> tenzu, 30+的妹子？
<zhpeng> tenzu, 话说，我上大学的时候做家教
<tenzu> zhpeng: 你要几个?
<zhpeng> tenzu, 就是一31的少妇，身材真的是超级好，相当S
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说不好就是不好嘛
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 后来勾搭上了？
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃是做家教？还是被做家教？ 还是被家教做？
<tenzu> zhpeng: 你是TJLUG的zhengpeng?
<zhpeng> tenzu, 又一次穿了上身黑丝半露，跪在凳子上看电脑上的我讲的PPT
<zhpeng> tenzu, 因为实在是太露了，之后说去换一件衣服
<zhpeng> tenzu, 之后换了一件粉红色半露。。。。
<tenzu> zhpeng: you missed something
<MeaCulpa> ...
<zhpeng> tenzu, 我当时就觉得，她可能没别的衣服了
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 这本来就是暗示你 结果你不识趣 故意说太露了提醒你 结果换了衣服你还不识趣
<tenzu> zhpeng: 我觉得你得当一辈子屌丝了
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: --
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 后来是不是就没下文了？ 然后他说今天就到这里把？
<tenzu> 有人同意小生的观点么?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 同意
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不同意 估计他长得不错 否则少妇干嘛要他
<yangzhe> 居然
<zhpeng> jyfl987, tenzu MeaCulpa 我当时乃一处男
<tenzu> 各一票
<yangzhe> 有人讨论少妇 这么深奥的问题
<zhpeng> jyfl987, tenzu MeaCulpa 我当时怕她不给培训费
<ofan> jyfl987: 大叔不要卖萌啊
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 额 这样 那后来呢 接着说嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 咋？
 * gfrog #然后就没有然后了 zhpeng  cc jyfl987 
<yangzhe>  - -中间插入的 
<yangzhe> 求前文
<jyfl987> gfrog: 果然是下面就没有了
<yangzhe> 我要求知道前因后果
<wolftankk> …..
<zhpeng> 之后确实妈的身材太好了，看得忍不住啊
<wolftankk> zhpeng 她在暗示你 她需要你
<wangguo> 到哪里下载  atheros AR8162的驱动？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 少妇没事还跟狗狗玩儿呢，乃觉得狗比人长的如何？
<zhpeng> 之后，就没有之后了，一个月后，我拿了我的培训费，走人了。。。
<yangzhe> 你是培训什么的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 狗的JJ构造比人类的好玩多了...
<wangguo> 到哪里下载  atheros AR8162的驱动？
<tenzu> 越来越重口了
<zhpeng> 培训电脑，扫盲。。。
<wangguo> ···
 * gfrog 成人话题，少儿不宜，退散。
<wolftankk> ….
<wangguo> 这是黄网》
<ofan> wangguo: 官网
<wangguo> ？
<wolftankk> zhpeng 如何下载av么
<wangguo> 到哪里下载  atheros AR8162的驱动？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 狗当然比人长得好了 主席不是说过 帝都1w不如狗嘛
<yangzhe> 培训电脑
<imadper> wangguo: ath9k不行吗?
<yangzhe> 遇到少妇
<zhpeng> 1976年3月20日 。。。。。我还有她QQ，现在估计老了。。。
<ofan> zhpeng: 当然有然后，你然后没鲁一炮？
<yangzhe> 娘的，我也要去当培训电脑的
<wangguo> 不行
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 你居然不去问她还需不需要培训 额
<wolftankk> 呃
<tenzu> zhpeng: 我觉得还没老
<imadper> wangguo: 找不到这个设备?
<hamo> roylez: 你妹，你改不告诉我一声....
<ofan> 1976年我擦
<wangguo> 嗯
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃能不提这伤心的茬儿不。
<hamo> roylez: 害我搞了个跟你一模一样的patch...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Nikita Khrushchev 这货为啥有个女人的名字
<zhpeng> 我那会儿大二还是大三来着
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...谁阿
 * gfrog 求比狗强的position。
<wolftankk> zhpeng 徐老半娘 风韵由纯啊
<zhpeng> 06 07年的时候培训的
<ofan> 略老奥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 淹了这教堂的人 http://jandan.net/2012/08/28/spassky.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 斯帕斯基洞穴教堂——一个用石头雕刻的俄罗斯奇迹
<wangguo> 到哪里下载  atheros AR8162的驱动？  有人知道吗？ 
<ofan> wangguo: 官网
<wangguo> 木有
<tenzu> roylez: 1L的回复...
<zhpeng> wangguo, 官网
<wangguo> 真的
<wangguo> 我去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毛子...
<wangguo> 木有 8162
<ofan> 没有就是没有了
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> wangguo: 内核
<wangguo> 我看论坛有人也遇到和我一样的问题了
<wangguo> 哪个模块？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是你自己不识趣嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 1w不如狗
<whatsyourname> python.cn怎么没人啊
<roylez> wangguo: alx ... 
<alvin_rxg> Title: Python 中文社区 (@ python.cn)
<whatsyourname> 来点儿人啊
<roylez> wangguo: 算我看错...
<hamo> adam8157:  帮我看没？
<wangguo> 3.4的内核
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，西方对此君的评价竟然趋于正面....我国的评价很那个的，毕竟是和我国翻脸的一代政府
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看此人签名...老毛说他是土包子...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哪个？
<zhpeng> 她女儿都好大了。。。
<wolftankk> ….
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 你不是说31么
<hamo> zhpeng: 我们都不提了你又蹦出来..
<zhpeng> jyfl987, 当年31啊
<zhpeng> hamo, 我想起来了，所以看看空间啊
<zhpeng> hamo, 她女儿雯雯都这么大了
<zhpeng> 当年没下手，后悔！
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 你这多少年前的事？？
<zhpeng> 07å¹´31
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 不如再等一阵 让他女儿一起来？
<zhpeng> jyfl987, 。。。。
<jyfl987> 现在才37呢
<hamo> zhpeng: 你是说女儿还是妈后悔没下手？
<zhpeng> hamo, 你个禽兽
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 说不定他老公还感谢你救了他一命
<hamo> zhpeng: 求照片看...
<zhpeng> hamo, 当然是少妇
<tenzu> 怎么有一种6park某版块的感觉
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<zhpeng> hamo, 乃QQ加来
<tenzu> hamo: 看来你经常去6park啊, 反应这么快
<roylez> MeaCulpa: The Soviet Union spent 7% of its national income between 1954 and 1959 on aid to China. 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 苏联大哥还是下了血本的...
<Chaos`Eternal> ..
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个是扯淡吧
<wolftankk> ......
<jyfl987> roylez: 中国大饥荒 不还照样出口粮食 这很正常 你要了解专制体制
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是这个农夫还是干了不少好事
<tenzu> 话题转换的好快!好快!!
<wolftankk> 死要面子活受罪
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 终结对华援助也是好事
<ofan> 活要面子死受罪
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说我国么？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 面子没了就真的啥都没了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 面子最重要，里子早就烂了
<ofan> 啧啧 觉得我语文水平又提高了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这是个全民问题
<yinhai> 面子又不能当饭吃，然加都以为China是二百五
<yinhai> 援助菲律宾，人家照样和你闹
<ofan> 说是这么说，但都还是死要面子
<MeaCulpa> 只要承认台湾是我国的一部分，就有好处拿，开心
<yinhai> 不是流传着，只要GCD愿意和台湾党派精选执政，台湾愿意回归么。
<yinhai> GCD就不干了，不愿意
<ofan> 这不能怪gcd
<Chaos`Eternal> 这不是流传
<Chaos`Eternal> 是马总统说的
<ofan> gcd也是老百姓扶上去的
<Chaos`Eternal> 马总统喊话说只要土共开放党禁
<yinhai> GCD不敢党派竞选啊，因为立马绝大多数人民会选择别的党派
<Chaos`Eternal> 立马统一
<hamo> zhpeng: 直接发qzone地址给我呗
<superTJDS> 强力插入,大家好
<yinhai> 台湾才是有点民主啊，马英九老婆也坐公交，还要家庭背景，亲戚调查。
<Chaos`Eternal> <ofan> 这不能怪gcd <== 说的太对了，就像第三帝国不能全怪希特勒一样
<yinhai> 在天朝，个个官员的家庭成员，哪个敢被查啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有暴民，哪来的暴政
<yinhai> 不知道现在的和谐社会能和谐多久
<superTJDS> 弱问下6park是啥?
<ofan> gcd人口已经过亿了，老百姓就是gcd，gcd就是老百姓
<lzd> re
<zhpeng> hamo, 我是不会给你qzone勾搭的机会的
<ofan> 党员有多少来着
<yinhai> 一党专制一日不去，就没有民主可言，这个倒是实际。
<ofan> yinhai: gcd倒了还会有另一个gcd
<cherrot_> roylez: 都撸推广不力啊
 * gfrog 肿么一转眼这频道就从成人频道变身成政治频道了。。。
<cherrot_> gfrog: 其实没区别 lol
<lzd> 会被喝茶吗？
<yinhai> ofan: 这个是的，革命是一个循环，因为另外一个GCD出来，仍旧会演变成暴政。
<roylez> cherrot_: 恩...
<yinhai> ofan: 但你看台湾不是现在至少，比较先进民主一点啊
<ofan> 并不是循环，只是没到质变的地步
<cherrot_> yinhai: 国外的轮子和gcd还不是一个德行
<adam8157> hamo: 好像没来
<superTJDS> yinhai: 制度重要
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙你来啦，蹦一个
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<ofan> 中国还是不发达，不能光怪政治体制
<superTJDS> yinhai: 要假设人人都是坏人
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 中国还不是法制社会，大家都有很自由，挺好...
<yinhai> cherrot_: 国外是在发展，人权的概念比china好很多啊。
<yinhai> cherrot_: 至少没有多少强拆，城管打人之类的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 别人太自由了，就影响到你的自由了
<cherrot_> yinhai: 我是说轮子们   
<cherrot_> yinhai: 没说国外
<yinhai> cherrot_: 轮子们是什么......
<cherrot_> yinhai: 法l功
<ofan> yinhai: 那也是已经发展过去了
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 轮子是抄作业的...
<huntxu> adam8157: 茶轴好玩游戏么
<roylez> huntxu: 黑轴
<yinhai> 法轮功那种2b东西，我一直觉得居然有人会信。
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 中国没强拆，土地本来就是国家的。
<huntxu> roylez: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 黑轴
<roylez> huntxu: 有力道
<cherrot_> yinhai: d性即人性的一个很好的证明
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 所以说这就是不对的啊，土地应该是人民的，怎么是国家的。
<huntxu> roylez: 游戏码字两不误的呢？ MeaCulpa 
<superTJDS> yinhai: 信的人不少的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 玩游戏要平滑按下
<roylez> huntxu: 黑轴...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道... 貌似红轴合适两不误
<roylez> huntxu: 茶轴俺到没感觉了...
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 没有人民...
 * adam8157 就喜欢茶轴
<huntxu> adam8157: pes2012折腾死键盘党...
 * hamo 你们这话题转的太快了！
<huntxu> adam8157: 现在的烂键盘还是有几个冲突 = =
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 唉，有钱的尽早移民。China的官员基本儿女都移民光了。
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 恩，一样是给老外打工，尽量往上游走
<ofan> yinhai: 移民了也要回来的
<MeaCulpa> 现在我国城市高中生的本科留学愿望率是40%...
<ofan> 这些人在国外不如在国内吃的开
<MeaCulpa> 教育基本没人信了...
<superTJDS> MeaCulpa: 数据怎么来的?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 看那种城市，一线的话不止这个数目  = =
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 早上新闻...
 * roylez 下班
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 更有钱的，初中毕业就出去了 = =
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 绝大部分人都要回国
<hamo> roylez: gaoji
<gfrog> ofan: 开始几代自然吃不开，培养几代人之后，社区有了自然就比较容易混开了。不过似乎在外国华人社区也很乱哦。
<roylez> hamo: 留下你在这里跟 蛋蛋 玩
<yinhai> ofan:你说的是新闻上说的么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你最近发财了吧, ssd, 电脑, 手机 键盘的
<hamo> huntxu: 壕富帅胡
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 有米！
<huntxu> adam8157: 你没，一个都没买
<yinhai> ofan: 继续吃毒奶粉，吃地沟游，被查水表，和被强拆么...
<ofan> gfrog: 不会的，除非他们真靠自己本事，否则不会在国外有多大发展
<cherrot> huntxu: 壕啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕胡须
<gfrog> ofan: 乃在国外？
<ofan> 最多就是最普通的中产阶级
<adam8157> huntxu: ssd没买? 我记得你在推上炫耀呢
<huntxu> 壕你们大家妹...
<huntxu> adam8157: 没买
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥时候炫耀了？
<superTJDS> ofan: 其实觉得还是个稳定感
<cherrot> ofan: 大部分都是回国继承父业吧
<MeaCulpa> 壕
<ofan> gfrog: 暂时在
<adam8157> huntxu: 你散发出这种气质
 * cherrot 乃们都是壕
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 大部分回国就会被控制...
<gfrog> ofan: 乃不知道国内的疾苦
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 为毛啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 都是贪官的娃娃
<yinhai> gfrog: 支持你啊，国内是没办法，才呆着。
<gfrog> ofan: 饭店米饭一天比一天少，价格一天比一天高。房租月月涨
<Chaos`Eternal> 要不然在韩寒怎么说不要随便革命
<ofan> 对于二代，回国是首选。对于我这样的，尽力留下自己打拼是首选
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: :D
<gfrog> ofan: 还不如出国接受帝国主义剥削。
<whatsyourname> 你们都是穷人吧
<yinhai> ofan: 好多国外混好的，回国，几年，就立刻后悔的要死，干不出成绩了。
<ofan> gfrog: 国外没钱也很难
 * MeaCulpa 求被剥削！
<Chaos`Eternal> 暂停一下，有人用过pg和tcl么
<yinhai> Chaos`Eternal: 你说的shell？
<gfrog> ofan: 国外靠自己的劳动有出头的希望，国内？ 拼爹吧。
 * cherrot 米国很欢迎贪官的娃娃  希望他们可以帮助改变我朝吧
<cherrot> gfrog: 恨爹不成刚 :D
<ofan> gfrog: 对
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是用tcl访问postgresql
<superTJDS> ofan: 赞同
<yinhai> Chaos`Eternal: 不会....
<ofan> 国外是 只要你有能力，没人能拦你，你能的到你应得的
<whatsyourname> 扯
<whatsyourname> 现在国外根本不是这样
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> PL/Tcl ?
<ofan> 普通人全世界都一个洋
<superTJDS> ofan: 虽然是说有些歧视,比如租房什么的
 * gfrog 每天都在心里痛骂马克思那个王八蛋。
<hamo> adam8157: 什么情况...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 跟马克思有什么关系？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是pl/tcl这么高级的玩意
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是用tcl去连pg
<ofan> superTJDS: 得懂得他们的规则
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  马克思的东西，我党窜改了不止50%
<adam8157> gfrog: 马克思是无辜的
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶这有个客户，不知道怎么去释放资源
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 搞毛共产主义。不搞的话兴许我朝还有资本主义啥的，至少还能留个帝制，哈哈。
<superTJDS> ofan: 但是在上海那些中年大妈们对我这个乡下娃真是赤裸裸的
<Chaos`Eternal> 马克思不无辜
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只要你在国内能看到原版的未删减的资本论等著作...
<gfrog> Madam8157: 好吧，毛克思
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157: 好吧，毛克思
<yinhai> 上海的新生代都不歧视外省的。
<ofan> superTJDS: 国内地域歧视不是一天两天了
<yinhai> 中年阿姨的时代快过去了
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 何止不歧视？ 羡慕嫉妒恨阿
<Chaos`Eternal> 马克思这种中产阶级不得志的犹太小市民，在他当时的背景下的牢骚
<superTJDS> Chaos`Eternal: 瑞典也是社会主义^
<ofan> 傻逼到了美国还来炫耀是大城市来的
<maplebeats> ==
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 真心没多少歧视啊，我身边朋友都不歧视。
<Chaos`Eternal> 彼社会主义不是马克斯的社会主义
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 恩，没歧视，最多嫉妒
<Chaos`Eternal> 马克思是鼓吹革命和破坏的
 * MeaCulpa 作为魔都土著，羡慕嫉妒的不得了
<ofan> yinhai: 这个要看人
 * maplebeats 马克思不管你的死活
<Chaos`Eternal> 北欧的社会主义没有流血
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 也没嫉妒，只是平常心。
 * maplebeats 不管你的生活好不好
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 我嫉妒:)
<ofan> 有些从村里到上海的会导出跟人说自己是上海人
<yinhai> 魔都的土著居民，才是水生火热啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 最后无论是巴黎公社，还是苏俄，以及鹅城
<ofan> 操着东北口音的上海人
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 我小时候玩乐开心的地方，现在普通魔都人根本休想踏入
<Chaos`Eternal> 都是暴民政治
<superTJDS> 地图炮
<Chaos`Eternal> 靠，魔都土著大多发达了
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 我小时候在新天地倒马桶的...
<Chaos`Eternal> 靠拆迁发达了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  哈哈
<Chaos`Eternal> 我遇到过一个出租车司机
<Chaos`Eternal> 家里有4套房
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 我说的土著，是那些上海郊区的吊丝...
<yinhai> 比如，我这种。
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 现在在外环继续倒马桶...回到新天地，真心觉得那不是我的城市了...
<Chaos`Eternal> 收房租都够活了
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 现在在外环继续倒马桶...回到新天地，回到以前玩得地方,真心觉得那不是我的城市了...
<Chaos`Eternal> 开出租纯粹玩票
<superTJDS> 感觉中国太不平衡了
<yinhai> MEA
<ofan> 丫上个室友就是二代
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 上海的确不再是上海人的上海了，时代在进步。
<superTJDS> 上海都ipad进课堂了,西部连个课桌都没有
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 上海你揍人都得先想好医药费从哪张卡拉
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 西部的需要考虑么？》
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 西部的有这个压力么?
<ofan> 还不算二代，他爹是个大学老师，公款吃喝账单还拿出来给人看
<superTJDS> MeaCulpa: 这么你说愚昧的活该咯
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 我到西部，吃两斤羊肉的钱，在这里只能吃半斤搀面粉的...
<hamo> cherrot: 还不帮忙多宣传宣传什么的...
<yinhai> 我今天从外滩过来，还看见传单党，在打架...何苦呢
<kevinyings> 我了个去，irc为什么老掉线，科普一下嚎是什么意思
<yinhai> 都是发发传单，还要抢地盘
<superTJDS> MeaCulpa: 羡慕西部生活?
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 对呀，生活压力大，传单党都要打架...
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 还有收报纸的老头老太打架的...
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我看到过2次，老头和老太吵架。
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 不羡慕，羡慕他们的境界
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你打架一般用什么卡？
<superTJDS> MeaCulpa: 你这个是在魔都挣工资,得力便宜卖乖
<kevinyings> 靠，老掉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还没用上过...准备用招行的
<superTJDS> MeaCulpa: 有多少年轻人有着上海梦
<ofan> 表示没有
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:招行的业务扩张很快啊
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 有梦挺好阿，也有很多人没有阿
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 恩，我还有保险
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 这年头都要留一手
<ofan> 去个小地方多好
<superTJDS> ofan: 那也是你美帝的小地方
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那你有几个卡
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 其实上海最多的是，地铁要饭党。
<kevinyings> ofan:求换位
<MeaCulpa> superTJDS: 我公司地域收入差别不大...
<ofan> 现在国内动不动就盖个破高楼
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 好多，用来均摊透支利息的
<superTJDS> ofan: 如果不那么不平衡,其实哪都一样
<ofan> 没树没草
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 真心，一大早，8点，9点的就开始拿个麦克风唱歌，要钱。关键，歌还特别难听
<cherrot> hamo: 好哦～
<kevinyings> ofan:我去美帝，你来国内公司
<cherrot> kevinyings: 土豪
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 如果他们不用麦克风就好了，哎...
<kevinyings> 明天，后天公司旅游啊，浙西大峡谷啊
<ofan> kevinyings: 我这是农村
<superTJDS> ofan: 今天没看到 alvin_rxg 
<kevinyings> 农家乐
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 晚上在酒店接电话
<ofan> 你们不会喜欢
<kevinyings> ofan:仍求换
<yinhai> MeaCulpa: 地铁要饭，月入过万，他们也有地盘，貌似。
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa:MM打的？
<ofan> kevinyings: 这地方基本找不到工作
<kevinyings> ofan:救济金都够养两只青蛙了
<hamo> cherrot: 找几个爱发贴的人来
<ofan> kevinyings: 太堕落了
<superTJDS> 撤了,大家聊
 * gfrog 话说为毛大家都奔着一线城市去啊，就因为一线城市充满了机会。一线城市的生活成本和压力都是二三线的几倍。但是存在的机会也是几倍，二三线城市还是那种老旧的中国，按部就班，论资排辈，或者干脆拼爹，一群屌丝妄想出人头地，只能去大城市寻找梦想。
<ofan> kevinyings: 我也就是yy下找个本地富婆
<superTJDS> gfrog: 狂顶
<kevinyings> 上海每月2万的满地走
 * adam8157 月薪两万不如狗
 * gfrog #为毛我要在北京苟活
<yinhai> 这个乱说了，在上海，其实绝大多数，都工资不高....
<gfrog> ad
<kevinyings> ofan:刚才还说本地无人，现在有遍地富婆，堕落啊
<yinhai> 2W满地走，这个肯定假的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是真壕
<ofan> 什么机会？
<ofan> 机会都是自己造的
<kevinyings> yinhai:上海还真是这样，阶层感明显
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须乃早！
<ofan> 国内大城市只有不平衡
<whatsyourname> 北京2W月薪不多
<kevinyings>  yinhai:你是2万一月的，总不好意思跑去吃快餐吧
<whatsyourname> 基本上过不上幸福生活
<yinhai> kevinyings: 我没2W，基本一直快餐的。
<whatsyourname> 搞IT的好像最多最多月薪不可能超过2.5W
<whatsyourname> 但是搞金融的稍微有点儿能耐的就可以上5W
<kevinyings> yinhai :基本上每个层次都有将你剥光的能力
<zhpeng> 卖肉鸡吧。。。
<yinhai> kennyluck: 2W有2W的苦处，房贷，车子，孩子，等等。 1000有1000的活法
<zhpeng> 还能挣几个钱
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃真重口
<kevinyings> whatsyourname:看看电影华尔街吧
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 按摩吧~~
<zhpeng> gfrog, .........您想歪了，亲
<ofan> 有点能耐的都当公务员了
<whatsyourname> 我同学在取公积金机构里工作
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 我没钱给他们
 * hamo 话题居然又变了，看我转回来...
<gfrog> zhpeng: 我脚的我真没想歪
<whatsyourname> 基本上月薪都是3W+
<ofan> 公款吃喝一次就好几万 能比么
<hamo> zhpeng: 还是聊聊你那个少妇吧....
<zhpeng> hamo, 。。。。。。。
<yinhai> 换聊少妇了，zhpeng
<MeaCulpa> 少妇好
<kevinyings> ofan:不平衡，我去美帝，你来国内啊
<cherrot> hamo: 我认识的人都不gaoji啊。。。
 * hamo 少妇好，光着屁股满屋跑...
<yinhai> 少妇老公是海员，还是什么...
<zhpeng> 少妇的故事能排到我人生三大悔事第三。。
<ofan> 有点志向的人都不会去搞进金融
<gfrog> ofan: 乃出国了，乃镀金了，乃回来看到的状况自然不同。视角不一样啊。
<zhpeng> 少妇老公是中国一重的一小头头儿
<hamo> zhpeng: 求第一
<ofan> gfrog: 现在不一定了
<zhpeng> 第一不能讲。。。
<yinhai> 我其实更想去看看李宗瑞的，视频。
<ofan> 回去就是渣，都这么认为
<yinhai> 可惜找不到，只有50M
<hamo> yinhai: 找主席，丫有好几G
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 海员...找死
<gfrog> ofan: 毛儿不一样。 MLGB，帝都留学生回国就可以按照外国人待遇一样买车买房。我这种货得在帝都混满五年。你告诉我现在怎么不一定？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 真的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真的
<ofan> gfrog: 你见过？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你现在留学还不晚
<gfrog> ofan: 显然
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你现在去印度留学吧
<gfrog> ofan: 身边有很多
<ofan> 太扯了
<yinhai> 主席，我跪求李宗瑞的照片。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 印度移民，10w搞定
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我去印度扒火车嘛。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 每年回去的人多如牛毛
<palomino|working> ..............
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有帽帽背景的学生，印度学校一定要你的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 天天请你开讲座呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我擦，不去，害怕。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 刷RH xp
<yinhai> 千万别去印度，印度家里有个厕所就是富人，还有姓氏制度，没意思
<ofan> gfrog: 他们都干啥呢，在留学中介当”老师“
<MeaCulpa> yinhai: 人家是帽帽来的专家，你以为呢
<kevinyings> 哥已过了少妇的年纪，哥都玩萝莉与熟女
<ofan> gfrog: 买房？ 太扯淡
<gfrog> ofan: 别管人家干毛儿，这种吃果果的等级歧视摆在那，你说一样不一样？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 印度的拿北美M1B也简单
 * hamo 别比了，赚多少都不够花！
<kevinyings> hamo:那只是还不够多
<hamo> kevinyings: 能赚到比尔该死巴菲特那种的没几个人
<hamo> kevinyings: 除了他们，都不够花
<kevinyings> hamo:省级干部
<kevinyings> hamo:秒杀你的盖茨
<yinhai> 那个周克华，应该抢当官的，儿不是百姓。
<hamo> kevinyings: 天朝贪官不算...
<yinhai> 那他就成英雄了。
<yinhai> 让贪污官员个个自危，害怕。
<cherrot> hamo: 求教哦，怎么在chrome里把某个js脚本替换为某个其他文件（本地或URL都行）
<ofan> gfrog: 你的等级比绝大多数回国的都高
<kevinyings> gfro
<cherrot> hamo: 如果改html，重载网页后不就失效了。。
<gfrog> ofan: 拉倒吧，全tm扯蛋。乃回来看看就知道，海龟都是香饽饽
<hamo> cherrot: chrome有一个console给java用，不过我不确定能不能替换
<hamo> gfrog 去vmware吧...
<ofan> 香勃勃个p
<hamo> gfrog 钱多活少
<hamo> cherrot: 是啊..
<hamo> cherrot: 你说的应该是油猴子干的事情
<cherrot> gfrog: 我们组团出国吧  做个“中国人民的好朋友”，然后回来 北京户口说不定就轻松解决了哟
<ofan> gfrog: 你那是看的混的好的
<cherrot> hamo: 啥是油猴子？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<hamo> cherrot: firefox的一个插件...Greasemonkey
<hamo> gfrog 真的...而且乃们去绝对可以
<cherrot> hamo: 恩 我找找chrome的实现去……
<kevinyings> 我知道油豆腐
<cherrot> hamo: 不是那个东西
<kevinyings> firefox用的最多的还是adbblock，与那个点点叉叉就灭元素的东西
<MeaCulpa> FireFox
<hamo> cherrot: 乃不是就像动态改html的元素么？
<MeaCulpa> 不知道在tmpfs里跑chrome的profile会如何
<cherrot> hamo: 我只是想把从服务器传回来的脚本替换为我本地的
 * MeaCulpa 估计会死的很难看
<kevinyings> cherrot:跨域
<cherrot> hamo: 不然那变量名都替换的不可读了
<hamo> cherrot: 你这个估计不现实吧？
<cherrot> kevinyings: 怎么实现的？  我现在在windows下，用fiddler做了个http代理可以实现这一功能，可回家咋办……
<kevinyings> php的还不简单，读一下页面，本地换下代码
<cherrot> hamo: 哦。。。。好伤感。。。 那还是在虚拟机里弄个fiddler吧……
<cherrot> kevinyings: 纯客户端啊，没php
<zuriaake> ...
<kevinyings> 额，事实上，我没听懂什么意思，我顺着自己感觉来的
<cherrot> kevinyings: 其实很简单的一个需求，我现在需要分析一个js脚本，但从服务器传回来的是压缩过的，我想用本地未压缩过的版本替换掉它来执行，这样更容易看懂逻辑
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 想给电脑陪个显卡了，大侠推荐下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385492 主板技嘉H61M-S2V-B3 CPU I3 2100 内存：金士顿 4g 1333 显示器：戴尔（DELL）UltraSharp U2312HM 推荐个便宜的显卡，配置一年了，看图有区别没？呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手9 — 2012-08-28 17:33 
<kevinyings> cherrot:那你解压缩再执行吗
<cherrot> kevinyings: 啥意思？
<kevinyings> 你不能登服务器吗？
<cherrot> kevinyings: 不能  线上服务器
<kevinyings> 额，不会
<cherrot> kevinyings: 只能在客户端实现我这小小的需求 :(
<kevinyings> 下班了
<kevinyings> 还有12分钟
<kevinyings> 决定干点事
<ofan> kev
<ofan> kevinyings: 搭讪妹子去
<kevinyings> ofan:M子在眼前，亭亭玉立啊
<kevinyings> ofan:诱惑我，哥还是有贼心没贼胆
<yinhai> kevinyings: 泡妞，有技巧的，你要多看看泡妞秘籍
<yinhai> kevinyings: 泡妞和编程一样...
<kevinyings> yinhai:一炮泡到黑木耳，喜当爹
<ofan> kevinyings: 此时不搞 以后就力不从心了
<yinhai> kevinyings: 所以你要先判断是不是黑木耳呀
<kevinyings> ofan:年亲，木经验，钓妹子会被姐姐钓了
<ofan> kevinyings: 那就让她钓
<kevinyings> yinhai:有望闻问切的观气之术，黑几分，粉几分。。。。哥愿拜他为师
<kevinyings> 还有5分钟
<zuriaake> :-D
<yinhai> kevinyings:  我还要连跑一次所有测试代码，才能下班，还要给code review。
<kevinyings> yinhai:你们怎么code review，用什么工具的？
<yinhai> kevinyings: 就人先看，讨论。
<yinhai> kevinyings: 现在是Felx的自动化，非常麻烦。Flex自动化太烦了。
<kevinyings> 又是flex
<kevinyings> 还有2分钟
<ofan> reviewboard
<ofan> 不错
<yinhai> 我恨Flex，现在有一个dataGrid，没办法获取它的cell
<zuriaake> 谁有emacs配置共享下
<yinhai> 要自动化，点击cell的左边第一栏的第一个。
 * zuriaake 谁有emacs配置文件共享下
<kevinyings> 嚎，倒计时开始
<yinhai> 有懂Flex自动化的，求共享经验。
<kevinyings> 10
<kevinyings> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kevinyings> 走了
<kevinyings> 鸟
<zuriaake> :'(
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] Hi
<imadper> zuriaake: 我有.. 但是不方便共享. cfy和rs的在github上面, 自己搜索吧
 * cherrot 有去安贞门看相声的么……
<imadper> cherrot: 不去
<zuriaake> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> zuriaake: :)
<imadper> zuriaake: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* dotfiles/emacs at master · chenfengyuan/dotfiles · GitHub (@ github.com)
<imadper> zuriaake: 这个是 cfy的..
<imadper> zuriaake: 马甲哥的你自己找吧. 我收拾东西下班了...
<zuriaake> imadper: 恩，谢谢，88
<cupjava> zuriaake: 可以看看http://emacser.com/dea.htm上面站长的配置
<kk> cupjava ⇪ t: Emacs配置文件 － DEA | Emacs中文网
<zuriaake> cupjava: 好的
<zuriaake> cupjava: 谢谢
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个是神码意思？grep '^[:alpha:]' http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385495 grep '^[:alpha:]' 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-28 18:12 
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: 我不在
<ofan> https://p.twimg.com/A1XsmyBCAAA2NIL.jpg
<yinhai> 貌似都下班了么
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 12.04.1 的 Empathy Sina插件没法发布新微博。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=383055  同这个问题
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: gwibber装了sina weibo的插件，可以显示微博却不能发送微博？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 可以显示微博 但是不能发 也不能评论 不能@
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 12.04.1 默认安装 官方源更新到最近
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 最近忙啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 等我这阵忙完考试到你那找你玩哈
<alvin_rxg> 木时间吧。
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 木时间接待?
<alvin_rxg> superTJDS: :)
<superTJDS> alvin_rxg: 你太伤我心了
<ofan> 面基失败
<poc> 请问下ubuntu12.04系统安装时,加密主目录     采用的是什么软件加密的
<hamo> roylez_: 壕
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] empathy怎么添加 不起联系人了?
<daffodi> 机器上没有JRE的话tomcat能装上不
<iexplore> 没人聊天
<iexplore> 闷得慌
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 聊天的来吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 没人shuohua le me
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] hello
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 来个人说话吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 想说什么？
<daffodi> 先吃饭去，吃完再聊
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 不是有个水群么
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 那个没加 里面待了一下午 都是死人不说话
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 其实我倒觉得 这个倒比那个多人说话
<gfrog> test
<kk> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 不用Test了 能说话的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎么在ubuntu 进入System->Preferences->remote desktop 允许远程控制 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385497 想用win7 远程连接ubuntu. 在ubuntu上装了xrdp和 vnc sudo apt-get install xrdp sudo apt-get install vnc4server tightvncserver 然后需要在ubuntu上设置允许远程控制，看网上都 …
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] ?
<imtxc> iexplore: 好啊.
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 你好^-^
<iexplore> imtxc, 你好
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 刚到Ubuntu论坛看到该地址
<imtxc> iexplore: 你是神的马甲不
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 天天逛，竟然没发现！
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 不是
<iexplore> imtxc, 什么马甲！内衣！
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 本人Ubuntu的经验算中级吧
<imtxc> iexplore: 搜嘎.
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] Ubuntu=生产力 的路过。
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 请问你是？
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 请教个问题啊.
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 怎么一有问题 大家就沉默了
<imtxc> 哈.
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 你是bot?
<iexplore> 什么问题？
<imtxc> iexplore: 我有个文档,里面某一行里面有aaa,我想判断它的下一行里面有没有bbb,没有的话,就添加一行内容中包括bbb这样
<iexplore> imtxc, 菜鸟路过。
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] grep
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 菜鸟+1
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 建议你看一下shell变成
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 编程
<imtxc> 加的我会用sed
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 怎么总有乱入的
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸 × 鸡 × 蛋
<imtxc> ^^^
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<imtxc> 酷.
<kk> adam8157: .. ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸 × JJ × 蛋
<bcao> adam8157, haimeizou ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<adam8157> bcao: at home
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸妓蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] Empathy 发不了新浪微博了。
<roylez_> 撸妓蛋踢人了，nnnnd
<imtxc> 额  什么个情况.
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] Empathy 发不了新浪微博了。  版本12.04.1
<imtxc> adam8157: 干啥?
<metbsd> empathy还能发微博？
<imtxc> .................
<imtxc> ................
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 哦错了
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 是 Gwibber
<aguai> 有對 webdav 熟悉的嗎？
<imtxc> 拽什么嘛,我问了个问题就kick我.
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 这里会kick人的么。。。看来我说话也要小心了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 今天下载了个ubuntb 12.4安装了下，倒腾半天不知道怎么进入终端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385500 问题如题，望高手赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 jxliuzj — 2012-08-28 20:20 
<iGoogle> roylez_: 叫你老欺负蛋蛋。
 * gfrog 早
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 按下windows徽标 搜索 终端
<iGoogle> gfrog: 现在不天天要求出国了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 或者 搜索 Terminal
<gfrog> iGoogle: 有吧。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 难道ifttt的bot出错了？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 死家伙，难道那是bot发的？
<iGoogle> 太高级了
<iGoogle> tw不是封闭了全部api嘛
<roylez_> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我那里欺负他了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 他欺负我
<iGoogle> 你一直欺负他。这我见证
<roylez_> iGoogle: 无良神污蔑我
<iGoogle> 你还欺负蛤蟆。lol
<roylez_> iGoogle: 欺负丑陋的小动物，你也干过的吧
<iGoogle> 。。没。
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/sR0nV.jpg
 * iGoogle 打死不承认。
<iGoogle> 又发这种。。。。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 有基质
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会好无聊
<iGoogle> 晚上开会的，都是阴谋家
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神，我去你公司工作如何？
<iGoogle> 没劲。别害了你。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没劲最适合我了
<iGoogle> 倒是可以帮我拉点广告业务来。这可以。
<roylez_> iGoogle: dooloo.info，您偶尔去灌点水啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<iGoogle> 把18m的广告，都给我吧
<iGoogle> 这啥。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我跟蛤蟆写的网站
<iGoogle> 不支持openid的。不喜欢。不直接看图片，纯文字的。不喜欢。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 标题栏里面有图标的，点一下图片就展开了
<iGoogle> 全外链啊。我要去举报。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您上哪里举报啊？　
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 刚逛了下日本的ubuntu论坛 好冷清啊
<iGoogle> 每一个网站，收点举报费。
<iGoogle> 啥东西搭建的？ roylez_ 蛤蟆一起？难道是open shit?
<adam8157> roylez_: 无字幕看最新一期the newsroom, 勉强看懂... 对话太多了
<roylez_> adam8157: 弱爆了
<roylez_> iGoogle: ruby / sinatra / redis / linode
<iGoogle> adam8157: 很在意英语修为嘛。。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: sure...
<iGoogle> roylez_: 破rubbish，适合建简单的网站。
<adam8157> roylez_: 这几个词我都认识哦
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> adam8157: ohm / unicorn / god / bootstrap 认识几个？
<iGoogle> 看来蛋蛋已经不能被阻止外逃了。
<tusooa> `蛋蛋' :em04 
<adam8157> roylez_: 第一个不认识
<iGoogle> ，
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋没生活经验。乐乐赶紧让蛋蛋一起生活一段。
<roylez_> adam8157: unicorn / god 是干啥的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 一个用来骑, 一个用来崇拜
<roylez_> adam8157: good
<iGoogle> roylez_: 蛋痛，怎么翻译
<plumlis> eggche
<tusooa> adam8157: 你的blog,能不能加一个rss啊。feedburner被功夫网了。jekyll作atom.xml可以参考吾的tusooa.github.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: tusooa (@ github.com)
<iexplore> 汗！我竟看错了钟，害我早早地把澡给洗了。
<adam8157> tusooa: adam8157.info/atom.xml
<adam8157> tusooa: 隐藏的而已
<iexplore> 我看到 21:30 去了。
<tusooa> adam8157: 好。非常感谢。
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 那是日本时间 IE 先生
<roylez_> iGoogle: PITA
<iGoogle> atom.
<iGoogle> roylez_: ?
<tusooa> 这样就可以在conky里看蛋蛋的更新了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: pain in the ass
<adam8157> tusooa: 或者你用feeds2.feedburner.com/adam8157
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋的。好久没围观了。又不能骂。没劲
<adam8157> tusooa: 0_0
<adam8157> tusooa: 建议用feeds2
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你语文不过关嘛。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 骂啥
<iGoogle> 要直译
<tusooa> adam8157为啥
<iexplore> 今晚早点睡算了。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 写些和大多数人无关的东西，没劲嘛
<tusooa> adam8157 网站本身的，不是应该是更新的最及时的嘛
<adam8157> tusooa: feeds2没被强
<tusooa> adam8157 那也是mirror嘛
<roylez_> iGoogle: pain in adam8157 
<iGoogle> 额。没新的？ adam8157_away
<adam8157> tusooa: feedburner地址不变 而且我可以统计...
<iGoogle> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 够直接够厚道了吧
 * adam8157 http://tusooa.github.com/2012/06/03/cnmd.html
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不好。。不能到处引用。别人不理解
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你今天又碰瓷儿讹人了啊
<iGoogle> 。。破蛋蛋
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你又欺负蛋蛋了
<iGoogle> 你不明白。是蛋蛋在欺负我
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你讹人呢
<adam8157> iGoogle: 每天五点下班就是为了去路上碰瓷儿?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃晚上开会？ 难怪晚上不撤退。
<adam8157> gfrog: 在家...
<iGoogle> 。。。蛋蛋这家伙，居然有造谣潜质。以前小看了。
<iGoogle> @@@@@
<wkai> 才发现mingw的make居然不支持并行。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 少年不哭
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗..
 * adam8157 Photo ID法案太特么违背US精神了
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 一些红色州规定, 投票必须有"带照片的有效证件"
<adam8157> hamo: 剥夺了1/4穷人的投票权, 因为photo id一般都是驾照和护照
<hamo> adam8157 驾照好说，护照很贵么？
<adam8157> hamo: 他们没办过. 怎么也有一两百美元吧
<adam8157> hamo: 对穷人来说很是问题
<hamo> roylez_ 没事带个帽子干嘛？
<roylez_> hamo: 防止蛋蛋发狂
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.china.com.cn/international/txt/2012-08/02/content_26101391.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 美多州选民身份证新法被指为助罗姆尼赢得大选_中国网
<iexplore> 你们整天晚都在聊天，不用陪老婆的？
<hamo> adam8157 为啥？穷人喜欢奥巴马？
<adam8157> hamo: 穷富都不喜欢奥巴马, 但是穷人偏爱民主党
<adam8157> hamo: 而且少数族裔一般都穷, 少数族裔偏奥巴马
<hamo> ..
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ubuntu12.04的empathy联系列表主题 怎么更换
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 看你屏幕左边 对着 Empathy 右键 首选项
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 最后一页就是 主题
 * adam8157 剃须刀片该换了
<ashura> empathy怎么添加MSN和Gtalk联系人啊
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这个主题 不是只能更换 聊天页面么
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 只能更换聊天框里的 暂时没发现别的
<ashura> 标识符填什么
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我在aduim上看到还有联系列表 样式
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 标识符是对方帐号啊
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 还有插件 这些什么 的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这些都 怎么弄
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 系统 是12.04的
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 今天才升级到 12.04.1 很多我都不明白
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 唯一就是对Wacom的板子支持又提高了一点 12.04 的内部系统错误提示没了 指针没那么飘忽了
<daffodi> 论坛上不去了……晕乎乎的，方校长开始发威了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 我能上论坛哦哦哦哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装libxml2-dev 报错！求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385508 终端上执行： sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev 提示apt :command not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 jxliuzj — 2012-08-28 21:17 
<tusooa> kk: 你能不能用.org.cn的啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] kk 是自动发布新手区帖子的么
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewforum.php?f=48  表示能上去
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 查看版面 - 初学者园地 • Ubuntu中文论坛
 * hamo 欢迎大家访问dooloo.info
<daffodi> org.cn我这边爬不上去，gateway time-out
<daffodi> 又上去了……
<daffodi> hamo你那什么网站
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] FF的flash经常崩溃啊 12.04.1
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哇 你买了机械键盘啊
<daffodi> 这和系统没啥关系，ff的flash本来就经常崩溃
<hamo> daffodi 互联网入口
<daffodi> hamo: vpn?
<hamo> 上去看看就知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 想看哔哩哔哩都很困难
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥轴的
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] http://bilibili.kankanews.com/
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<UbuntuTalk> [Xuan] 超卡
<iGoogle> http://d.yun.io/Z5BSvm
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y IMG_20120803_215015.jpg 用云诺分享文件最方便
<jusss> test
<iGoogle> adam8157: 很早就买了。
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<adam8157> iGoogle: 买了多久了?
<iGoogle> 你看这打印机，没驱动。能搞定？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 擦 你给我发个打印机的截图干啥
<adam8157> iGoogle: 去官网下
<jusss> iGoogle: 求个能刷openwrt的路由器
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我说你那键盘啥轴的
<iGoogle> 不记得了。taobao的历史记录第一条。茶轴吧。
<iGoogle> 谁用这打印机。。。。。马上要买了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥时候买的? 邮寄给我吧
<iGoogle> 你买头天那40%的，给我。我就交换
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 我这顺手。只是看不清
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: 原来你早就用机械了... 老油条
<iGoogle> 搬家前，记得老房子的床底下，有1x年前的机械键盘。全尺寸的。
<iGoogle> 当古董卖你？
<jusss> iGoogle: 求路由器
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> jusss: 你找taobao嘛。好多现成的
<iGoogle> jusss: 如果有水平，我可以给你一个。只是那路由，被我刷死了。
<jusss> transmission开了35个端口，还有一个udp,开的端口好多啊
<wzssyqa> tusooa: 再发超长的东西，我要发飙了
<jusss> iGoogle: 那说几个型号
<jusss> iGoogle: 这不是啥也不会，想学学吗
<lolicon> jusss: listen 的还是 连出 的
<iGoogle> 2011-03-08 adam8157
<iGoogle> jusss: 那不知道型号啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 原来你用了这么久机械了...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你从来没说过
<jusss> lolicon: 它们有什么区别
<iGoogle> 说了干嘛
<lolicon> jusss: 一个是公的一个是母的 ……
<jusss> iGoogle: 不知道型号。。。你刷的是啥型号？
<iGoogle> 不记得。
<jusss> lolicon: 连出是啥意思
<iGoogle> 60块钱的那种 jusss
<lolicon> jusss: 你 connect 别人
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒÒªÉÏÍø
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 我要上网 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jusss> iGoogle: 好像并不是所有路由器都支持刷
<iGoogle> 当然
<iGoogle> 没外接串口硬盘的，刷了也没啥用啊。 jusss
<jusss> iGoogle: 哦，那有没有能配置的
<iGoogle> 自己找吧。
<jusss> lolicon: 你有没有那种便宜点能配置的推荐
<mntcdrommnt> 我
<lolicon> jusss: ？
<mntcdrommnt> 我要上网
<jusss> lolicon: 能配置DHCP NAT QoS 之类的
 * mntcdrommnt 
 * mntcdrommnt 
<lolicon> 普通路由不行么 …… 我没留意过 QoS
<lolicon> DHCP 同 NAT 都有的吧
<lolicon> jusss: 
<rororo> hi any java developers here?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 建议你换原厂, 尺寸小的键盘不爽, 87除外
<jusss> lolicon: 比如一个200台左右的局域网，就拉了一根光纤，那需要多少钱左右的路由器？因为需要限速对付p2p之类的
<rororo> 任何Java开发人员吗？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 准备到印刷厂，重新印一次。lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,=
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] rte
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] fghfgh
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] gjhgjhgjgh
<lolicon> jusss: 不知道了，我的是家用 。。
<iGoogle> Firmware
<iGoogle>  Firmware Update
<roylez_> iGoogle: 无量佛，无良神
<jusss> iGoogle: 使用wpa_cli -iwlan0 add_network 0时提示ctrl_open :no files or directory
<jusss> iGoogle: 这个ctrl_open是啥，man里面没有这个
<iGoogle> 平时谁去搞cli嘛。自己折腾。
<Xuan_1987> 好多人
<jusss> iGoogle: 你用fvwm,如果没装tray 你咋联网
 * tryit 有人用glade吗？
<jusss> iGoogle: nmcli在不开gnome的xterm里一运行就提示错误
<jusss> iGoogle: nm是不是对gnome有依赖？
<alvin_rxg> 请问 shell.cjb.net 是如何连接 irc 的？
<iGoogle> stalonetray啊
<iGoogle> 说过几次了
<jusss> iGoogle: 求截图
<rororo> hi any java developers here?
<rororo> 任何Java开发人员吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何解决系统自带的Rhythmbox和Movie Player安装插件失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385512 在导入音乐后Rhythmbox提示安装插件 点击安装后提示 Code: [b]session-installer[/b] Package dependencies cannot be resolved This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not i …
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 出来把颜色关了。。。
<bepop> 看到python里有while .. in ..的写法
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 现在找别人。
<bepop> 手册里查不到
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] :'-(
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你在干啥
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] pidginqq上不去
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ..
<jusss> roylez_: 频道的颜色出问题拉
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 频道颜色？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 什么颜色啊，新来的不懂。
<roylez_> jusss: 啥问题？
<jusss> roylez_: 颜色开关被打开了
<roylez_> jusss: 好多天了
<jusss> roylez_: 刚kk发的是浅蓝色字
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 什么颜色开关？在哪里看
<roylez_> jusss: 估计是无良的ｋｋ干的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这都 什么 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 字体颜色啊？
<jusss> roylez_: 关下吧。。。
 * tryit 有人在gentoo下尝试Gnome 3吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我看都是黑白的啊？
<jusss> roylez_: 顺便把kk的op去掉，lol
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] gentoo为什么要用gnome3?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 最近这破isp网络不好。去jay2?
<lolicon> gtk3 没有好的主题
<roylez_> jusss: 22:17 ChanServ(ChanServ@services.) -> You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<lolicon> 就gnome3默认的顺眼一点 ……
<tryit> 想尝试一下而已……gnome 3
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不去，玩lp
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 谁能让pidgin最小化到托盘？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 点关闭就关了。
<jusss> roylez_: 这是什么意思？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 让pidgin最小化到托盘
<roylez_> jusss: 我没权限，我的帽子是别人给的
<jusss> roylez_: 可是kk明明被-o了呀
<centerpoint> UbuntuTalk: 首选项->系统托盘图标->总是
<roylez_> jusss: 我说的是颜色开关
<wzssyqa> UbuntuTalk: 可以设置的
<jusss> roylez_: wow,设置mode的权限比-o的权限还要高呀
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 首选项->系统托盘图标->总是
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我这个不行。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 看，蛋蛋出来炫耀了吧
<adam8157> 看不到我这句话的颜色就说明好了
<jusss> roylez_: 那他同时+c -c是啥意思？
<adam8157> jusss: 误操作
<roylez_> jusss:　不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 依然是黑字
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯 多谢
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯，你再发个颜色的测试下
<adam8157> 颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<adam8157> 颜色的
<adam8157> 颜色的
 * MeaCulpa_ 今天看到城管执法了
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯，正常了，我记得好像是+C吧，怎么是+c
<adam8157> jusss: 小c
 * MeaCulpa_ 城管喊来的打手，一上车就开始分钱....
<jusss> adam8157: 那+C是啥
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 吾經常看到。。
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 我常看到民工列队发城管工作服，你看到么
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 我家门口是集散地
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 发完上车走人
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 还在我家对面停车分钱
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我看過 城管打人。。
<Xuan_1987> 毕竟城管是大杀器
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 打人的不是城管...
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 以匪制匪
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 打人木有小JJ
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我开我的机器人到群里可以么？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 帮我调试下
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 城管躲在后面喊话：“情配合我们工作...”
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 還有 經常打壞 街邊的 賣東西的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa哪里？
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 魔都郊区
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] nickname
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 出事了？
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 没阿
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 粗什么事了？
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 这不算”事“
<Xuan_1987> 我发现了  就是中文ubuntu IRC最活跃
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..在我的字典 魔都 是 北平
<Xuan_1987> 亚洲别的IRC频道都是死的
 * gfrog 早
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 基蛙 早，呱呱叫
<jusss> roylez_: 新电影有啥
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 那是帝都
<roylez_> jusss: 不错
<roylez_> jusss: http://dooloo.info/l/movie
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ,, 不喜歡 帝都。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是 用 魔都 好，，
<jusss> roylez_: 刚从海盗湾下完了irrevsible
<jusss> roylez_: 刚从海盗湾下完了irreversible...
<jusss> roylez_: 好难念的名字。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 阿姨，去ubuntu论坛
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你写的pl弱爆了，快去做题吧，哈哈哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> 写的比咱sed awk 死做都长，情何以堪阿，神~~
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: nnnd 自己去数字数
<iGoogle> awk那么弱的。出死结果就成，啥附加处理，都要加一堆了嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 要是有1024列，就写[3,4,5,6,7...1024]?? perl里应该有cut -f3-那样用法的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你这比死作还要死...
<iGoogle> 你yy了
<MeaCulpa_> egrep都能干这个
<MeaCulpa_> 你也没保留空格数
<iGoogle> pl哲学，无数道路可选
<MeaCulpa_> 人家要保留多个空格的
<MeaCulpa_> 你愣是弄成一个空格了
<iGoogle> 傻子才要保留多个空格哦。
<iGoogle> 一个就够
<iGoogle> 处理数据啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 擦，你直接改题目的，神阿~~
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<iGoogle> 你觉得他保留多个空格有意义？
<iGoogle> 已经处理的数据了。
<tryit> http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 人家来求做作业，你把人家作业题改了...
<iGoogle> 肯定不是作业。
<iGoogle> 是在外面处理数据。临时的。还是
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 至少egrep和awk能如其所愿，保留空格，也不太长~
<iGoogle> 你没看懂第一句。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: pl应该也可以，你要送佛送到西嘛
<yunfan> 诶  无聊了
<iGoogle> $`和$'
<XwinX> iGoogle: yunfan ping
<iGoogle> pl的好处，就是一次正则，有好多结果可以处理
<yunfan> XwinX: 你怎么上来了
<XwinX> yunfan: 来看看你
<iGoogle> XwinX: 有空了？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 8是啥意思...
<XwinX> iGoogle: 晚上有空
<yunfan> XwinX: 无聊
<iGoogle> 白天就没？
<iGoogle> 啥8
<XwinX> yunfan: 无啥聊?
<xjhv> 该睡了
<xjhv> 这么晚
<XwinX> iGoogle: 白天要上班啊
<iGoogle> sed的写法嘛。 MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> echo 'AAA BBB     CCC         DDD dd DdDd'|perl -pe '/\ {8,}/;$_=$`;'
<xjhv> 洗洗撸撸睡罢
<iGoogle> 大于8个的，分开
<yunfan> XwinX: 我刚才在看历史书 结果kindle没电了 现在睡觉睡不着  看数学也看不下去 reader也看完了 额 就在这呆着
<MeaCulpa_> 大于八个...
<iGoogle> 一次正则，你看，可以3段数据可用。 MeaCulpa_
<XwinX> yunfan: 撸
<yunfan> XwinX: 撸也无聊阿
<MeaCulpa_> 哪里有三段数据...
<iGoogle> $` $& $'
<iGoogle> 比较前/中/后
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，这个8...
<iGoogle> 灵活多了吧
<MeaCulpa_> 是不灵活多了...
<MeaCulpa_> 要是前面不是8呢...
<iGoogle> 这是特征。他那肯定是啥的输出。
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你们做啥?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你这才叫hardcode...
<iGoogle> XwinX:  MeaCulpa在强推awk
<MeaCulpa_> hard到无以复加
<iGoogle> lol
<XwinX> yunfan: 再撸
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我没有，我在喷pl 而已
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<XwinX> iGoogle: 在我眼里, awk 和 cut 是同一个东西
<lolicon> 我看不懂那段perl ……
<yunfan> XwinX: 撸不下去 还是看下elf
<iGoogle> 你通常看到的输出，肯定有特征的。不能和lz那样傻傻的去处理
<iGoogle> XwinX: ...lol
<MeaCulpa_> XwinX: 80%地球人和你一样的
<lolicon> XwinX: +10086 ……
<mntcdrommnt> awk cut是同的
<iGoogle> lolicon: 学5分钟，就记住了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 但是前面几位给出的都不是你这样的hardcode
<lolicon> iGoogle: 你说什么
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 我给了3种写法。
<MeaCulpa_> mntcdrommnt: cut能做一点awk做不到的
<mntcdrommnt> awk cut是不同r
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 三种写法，三种在不同地方的hardcode...
 * lolicon 你们要解决的是什么问题 ……
<rororo> hi any java developers here?
<rororo> 任何Java开发人员吗？
<yunfan> XwinX: 他妈的 鼠标这无线有点掉信号 不然玩玩游戏也行
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: nnnd 那么灵活的，被你一说。。。完蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> * rpmfusion-free: paracel-and-spratly-islands-belong-to-vietnam.mirrors.mrhien.info
<CyrusYzGTt>   額，，fedora這個源有個 mirror 。。是不是應該投訴一下，
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ mrhien.info)
<XwinX> yunfan: 叫你装逼用无线
<iGoogle> lolicon: ?
<yunfan> XwinX: 无线确实方便 少了许多线  现在卖键盘的都黑 线不够 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ * rpmfusion-free: paracel-and-spratly-islands-belong-to-vietnam.mirrors.mrhien.info 額，，fedora這個源有個 mirror 。。是不是應該投訴一下，
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用罗技无线鼠标的表示很好使
<lolicon> iGoogle: 你们在讲perl awk什么的究竟原来的问题是啥……
<XwinX> yunfan: 叫你装逼用台式机
<mntcdrommnt> MeaCulpa: 不好意
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我是特地问过他要不要保留空格个数
<yunfan> XwinX: 没钱买笔记本
<XwinX> yunfan: 屁
<MeaCulpa_> lolicon: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=385021
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ jyf 你歸位了？？
<yunfan> XwinX: 真的 这个月真没钱
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 爲麼你的bot不在了？？
<MeaCulpa_> 不是说有高级的无线鼠标么
<XwinX> yunfan: 那下个月去买吧
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 准确说法是复位
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 終於看到你用回 yunfan
<yunfan> XwinX: 下个月刚去新公司 恐怕也没钱买
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 我没bot
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 没见过这么傻的，需要空格的。通常是后期处理，他不会使用\t。lol
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 额 我是想让人冒充我 然后ghost
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜没有人
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..
<iGoogle> lolicon: 论坛的帖子。你去答
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_: 获取 是什么意思， 之后的内容 是什么意思
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你管人家啥呢，人家问了，你就按人家意思答么~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 好吧，就暫時當你沒bot
<MeaCulpa_> lolicon: ...问lz去~~
<iGoogle> 不犯傻
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§  * rpmfusion-free: paracel-and-spratly-islands-belong-to-vietnam.mirrors.mrhien.info 額，，fedora這個源有個 mirror 。。是不是應該投訴一下，
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ mrhien.info)
<XwinX> MeaCulpa_: 啥叫暂时,我什么时候有过bot
<iGoogle> :D
<XwinX> 论坛死慢, 打不开
 * MeaCulpa_  我擦又在看辫子戏
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 這個 mirror帶有錯誤的主權意識
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那些  越南 不怕 被 南海龍宮 給 陷害麼，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这干我毛事 我又不用fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 木事，只是吐槽一下
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] >:-)
<XwinX> yunfan: A 主机在一个内网, 通过跳板 B 连接到另一个内网的 C 主机, 要怎么做才能不用中转可以直接复制文件?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我擦，Venice地雷炸死12人，算是不错了
<yunfan> XwinX: 用什么跳板？ssh turnel么
<XwinX> yunfan: 对
<lolicon> XwinX: 什么叫不用中转
<bepop> yunfan: ssh 端口转发
<yunfan> XwinX: 在A那用ssh -L的是吧？
<XwinX> lolicon: 比如我 scp 一个文件, 我不想先 scp 到 B 上, 再 scp 到 C 上
<yunfan> XwinX: 还是 ssh -R ?
<XwinX> yunfan: A 没有公网IP
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: nnnnd 你不是说不去
<yunfan> XwinX: 那哪个机器有？
<XwinX> yunfan: C 也没有 公网IP
<XwinX> yunfan: B
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: #!/bin/bash。在其他*nix上，可以#!/usr/bin/env bash。不要#!/bin/sh。有些人(谁？比如@chenfengyuan :em04 :em04 。)非要用(纯)POSIX的方式写shell。其实坑的是你自己。
<XwinX> bepop: 只有一台机器有公网IP
<yunfan> XwinX: 我要知道你的具体方式 ssh有两种一种是把远程的端口映射到 本地 是 -R 另外一种是把本地端口映射到 远程 是 -L
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: ... 你说的这世界上只有bash...
<lolicon> XwinX: 你不是有 tunnel 了么，走 tunnel 不行么？
<XwinX> yunfan: 对
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: :) 我在说昨天~
<XwinX> lolicon: tunnel 怎么建 ?
<yunfan> XwinX: 对你妹阿 哪种？
<XwinX> yunfan: 怎么说吧, 你在 B 上有一个普通的SSH账号, 应该怎么做才能把 A 和 C 连起来
<bepop> XwinX: ssh -L
<yunfan> XwinX: cat不就行了
<XwinX> bepop: 然后呢?
<rororo> hi any java developers here?
<rororo> 任何Java开发人员吗？
<XwinX> bepop: 在哪台机器上做 ssh -L
<bepop> A
<XwinX> yunfan: cat 啥?
<bepop> 然后nc
<yunfan> XwinX: 在a上cat 管道到远程接住不就行了
<XwinX> bepop: 在 A 上做 ssh -L, 再在 B 上做 ssh -L ?
<bepop> XwinX: B不用动啦
<yunfan> 我想想 只要一台机器做-R就行了
<bepop> XwinX: A上做ssh -L就可以了
<yunfan> 在C上 ssh -R 把B的某个端口映射到本地22上
<yunfan> 然后在A上scp
<yunfan> 虽然是scp到B 但是指定了那个映射的端口以后是 传到C
<bepop> yunfan: 不用
<XwinX> bepop: ?
<XwinX> bepop: 那我的隧道只连接到 B 啊
<bepop> yunfan: 在C上用nc监听某端口
<XwinX> bepop: 我是要连接到C的
<lolicon> XwinX: 你B可以连C……
<yunfan> bepop: 如何接？ 还不是要用工具
<XwinX> lolicon: 嗯
<XwinX> lolicon: 我试试
<bepop> 然后在A上ssh -L到B
<yunfan> XwinX: 两个机器开qq吧 别折腾了
<yunfan> 开xmpp也成 lol
<bepop> 再A上nc到本地端口
<XwinX> bepop: ...
<lolicon> 其实不用 ssh 。。 B用 nc 接 A 的，然后再 nc 到 C 上……
<bepop> lolicon: 这样三台机子都要操作
<yunfan> lolicon: 你要考虑a和c都内网里
<bepop> lolicon: ssh方便
<yunfan> 就b在外面
<yunfan> uucp可以么
<yunfan> 阿 我想起了
<yunfan> 用sshfs
<bepop> XwinX: 好好去看wiki
<bepop> XwinX: 什么叫端口转发
<XwinX> bepop: 这不就是因为不想看, 才问的嘛
<yunfan> XwinX: 我不是给你方案了么 你还没动？
<XwinX> yunfan: 在试, 现在网络有问题,我联不上跳板机
<yunfan> XwinX: 额 我很好奇你如何连到另外一台内网机
<lolicon> yunfan: 得内网机连上去吧 ……
<bepop> XwinX: C上：nc -L 3000 > somefile
<XwinX> yunfan: 因为跳板机是有双IP的啊
<roylez_> XwinX: 双叉好久不见啊
<XwinX> roylez_: 呵呵
<bepop> XwinX: A上:ssh -L 3000:C的ip:3000 -N B的IP
<XwinX> roylez_: 主席好
<bepop> XwinX: A上:nc localhost 3000 < somefile
<lolicon> XwinX: 等等你说的跳板是什么意思 。。。
<XwinX> lolicon: 就是一台双IP的机器
<lolicon> XwinX: B 能不能 connect 上 A 同 C 上 listen 的端口
<XwinX> lolicon: lolicon B 不能 connect A, 但反过来可以
<lolicon> XwinX: C 呢
<XwinX> lolicon: C 也可以连接上 B
<bepop> XwinX: 说得很明白了
<lolicon> XwinX: 反转呢
<XwinX> lolicon: 不行
<bepop> 如果不想用nc可以转发ssh端口用scp
<lolicon> XwinX: 那就在 C 上 ssh 到 B，把 C 的端口 弄到 B上
<binker> 想抽根烟
<XwinX> lolicon: 嗯,我去试
<XwinX> binker: 我这有
<binker> 却没有打火机
<lolicon> XwinX: 然后 A 插到 B 的那个端口就行了啊 ……
<binker> XwinX
<binker> 借个火
<XwinX> binker: 打火机也有
<binker> 请你抽越南烟
<rororo> hi any java developers here?
<rororo> 任何Java开发人员吗？
<binker> XwinX  你在哪里？
<binker> 有一只蠕虫进来了
<binker> worm
<XwinX> binker: 北京
<binker> 法蓝克
<binker> XwinX：太远了，
<binker> 你在北京读书么？
<ofan> 法克魷
<binker> 还是在那里赚钱？
<binker> 偶犯 你好
<metbsd> 法克
<lolicon> rororo:  .....
<worm> 虫子来了，要杀吗？
<binker> 杀
<worm> +b?
<binker> 去找敌敌畏
<worm> uh-oh~
<binker> 怕了吧？小菜青虫子
<binker> 把网页打印成PDF文档居然是乱码
<binker> 用的是火狐，
<binker> 是不是网页上有干扰代码
<ofan> binker: 嘖嘖 你也不上班？
<binker> ofan 我下班了
<ofan> binker: 剛下班？
<binker> 早就下班了
<binker> 呵呵
<yunfan> XwinX: 还没搞定？？
<yunfan> 我要下线看数学了
<XwinX> yunfan: 搞定了
<yunfan> XwinX: 88
<binker> 刚才在和同事聊天
<binker> 你呢
<binker> 蛤蟆是不是没在 哦
<XwinX> ssh -C -f -N -g -L 2222:hostC:22 hostB -p 443
<XwinX> yunfan: 这样就可以
<XwinX> yuxans: 原来那台机器B可以直接连 C
<binker> 那个yunfan是ofun的马甲么？？
<ofan> binker: 不是
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> binker: ChanServ 是我的馬甲
<binker> 笑话
<ofan> 在上網本上玩暗黑三ing
<binker> 跑的动么
<binker> 神马配置的上网本？
<ofan> 用虛擬機跑的
<binker> 你在港澳台的？》？？
<binker> 你牛阿？
<binker> 上网本开虚拟机跑暗黑3
<binker> 碉堡了
<ofan> 現在很卡，調低設置ing
<binker> 比我用手机运行windows8预览版还牛
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么没变
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 郁闷
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ???????????????????
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] sdfsafs
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] sfsdfsd
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] fewfwsadf
<wolftankk> …..
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么看不到设置 的头像呢
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<MeaCulpa_> Oo
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么回事呢
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎奈天干dsfgdfgdfgdf\
<wolftankk> 你在干嘛?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 设置 了头像,聊天 窗口怎么不出面
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 为什么要看到头像 …… irc 有头像么 ……
<wolftankk> ….irc 聊天头像?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] gtalk啊
<wolftankk> 有这玩意么?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] empathy登录的
<wolftankk> gtalk 就是google account头像
<tusooa> MeaCulpa_: 吾不是标题改了嘛。Bash编程习惯。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我设置 了怎么不显示 ?
<tusooa> UbuntuTalk: 为啥你老带那[]
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 别人的都 行
<lolicon> 这个 UbuntuTalk 究竟是接到哪个机器人上的啊
<wolftankk> …这是什么诡异的客户端...
<wolftankk> 它应该是用的软件设置问题
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] empathy客户端
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 你登陆到的是什么地方，这是 irc 啊
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 不知道
<lolicon> 。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 在ubuntu论坛上找到这个群的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 然后加上
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 给个地址
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 就进这里了
<lolicon> 论坛哪个贴
<tusooa> UbuntuTalk: 使用论坛上部导航栏里的[Chat]
<tusooa> 。
<wolftankk> ……
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] talk@ubuntu.org.cn
<wolftankk> 好高端...
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 看来是 oneleaf 搞的玩意 ……
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用的gtalk帐户添加的这个群
<cherrot> 终于找到 fiddler的替代品了
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 设头像没用的，这里不用头像 ……
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 在这里不显示 ?
<tusooa> cfy: 手快
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 为什么 别人手机都 能显示
<tusooa> UbuntuTalk: 你还是用专门的irc吧
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我在adium上找了个聊天窗口主题
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 不是不显示，根本就没有 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 换上后,感觉 很好
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 你加的那个账号是个机器人，只负责把我们说的东西转发 ……
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 但这里不显示 头像真有点疼
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 反正 在这里能看见人说话
<lolicon> hutu.mayi 我们这里也看不到你，我们只看到那个机器人讲话，然后在前面加上你的名字
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 当然 用irc也能进入 这里
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我知道
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 哦
<wolftankk> 我看到的眼好花..
<wolftankk> 它那个是gtalk群聊 + irc把..
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这个聊天名称是啥
<wolftankk> irc
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 不是得这个
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 加进去
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 是另一个了
<wolftankk>    type /join #ubuntu-cn
<hhmayi> 是这里了吗
<hhmayi> 这哈对了
<hhmayi> 我加进来了
<hhmayi> 这个就是用IRC
<cherrot> hhmayi, 嗯
<cfy> cherrot: 还没睡哦
<cherrot> cfy, 没呢 在折腾前端调试工具……
<hhmayi> 用irc怎么和gtalk好友私聊?
<cfy> cherrot: ..
<cfy> cherrot: 啥前段调试工具?
<lolicon> ....
<cherrot> cfy, 就是一个方便的HTTP代理，可以截获特定一个HTTP请求（比如js脚本），用我指定的一个文件替换
<ofan> 成功在上網本上跑虛擬機跑暗黑3
<cfy> cherrot: 哦.不错
<ofan> fps 個位數 擦
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,'成功'运行 :D
<wolftankk> ofan 虚拟机跑?
<hhmayi> gip
<cherrot> ofan, 我在Android虚拟机跑一个3D演示 1 fps...
<hutumayi> gfgfg
<hutumayi> DFDF
<binker> 有人专门研究安全渗透测试么？
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8f99c66ajw1dvuaqe0437j.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ab926786gw1dvuce58hsgg.gif
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90421c66gw1dvu9be8uyqj.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvu8viipuhj.jpg
<50UABI33K> /g 3
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ae7384btw1dvsx7je0qqj.jpg
<Guest31506> 有醒着的么
<mugebjgd1> Guest31506: 有
<Guest31506> en,good
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/81381ea4jw1dvskny7jm8j.jpg
 * Guest31506 is using a Nexus 7 running Android 4.1.1 (JRO03D)
<mugebjgd1> Guest31506: 刚用？
<mugebjgd1> Guest31506: 落伍了
<Guest31506> m
<Guest31506> 这个么，哦
<Guest31506> 安卓用irc还生疏
<mugebjgd1> Guest31506: 早就用上了
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90421c66gw1dvspd54gj4j.jpg
<mugebjgd1> Guest31506: 你落伍了
<Guest31506> 可是我刚用这个玩irc，呵呵
<Guest31506> m
<Guest31506> 没有Tab键，，，，，，，
<mugebjgd1> 搜索
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9bce44f9jw1dvs2hs2gy1j.jpg
<cleamoon> 这个高级了
<cleamoon> 刘翔的真相
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你落伍了
<Guest31506> 搜索，语音喊tab么
<mugebjgd1> cleamoon: 你落伍了
<cleamoon> 的确，不过很明确的证据
<mugebjgd1> cleamoon: 那个照片是ps 反过来的
<cleamoon> 我倒觉得这挺真实的
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/757b2ef7tw1dvruqwddaij.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7510c57fjw1dvqj80jvhej.jpg
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/97f224aagw1dvprx014vwg.gif
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90f6d6a9jw1dvpge2nd6qj.jpg  神物
<dg5Guggenheim> heihei
<cleamoon> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20120808/2325/original_Gv1O_24c3000007fa118e.jpg
<bigZ> ethinx, g
<bigZ> aguai,
<bigZ> bigZ, n
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席
<imadper> \rs: 早, 马甲哥
<imadper> imtxc: 早
<imadper> cfy: 早
<imadper> gfrog_: 早
<imadper> adam8157_away: 早
<imadper> ofan: 早
<imadper> piggybox: 早
<imadper> bcao: 早
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> ofan: 擦, 还没找到合适的动物给你呢. 等我给你想一个去
<imadper> ofan: 就猩猩吧? 怎么样?
<imadper> ofan: 感觉不如狒狒好
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 色狒狒好~
<ofan> imadper: 沒創意
<ofan> imadper: 又不是我給你起的
<imadper> ofan: 但是你叫得比较多~ 我没啥可叫你的, 不痛快~
<ofan> imadper: 沒有吧
<ofan> imadper: 我是跟 cherrot學得
<imadper> ofan: 调皮, 不学好!
<imadper> ofan: 他早就有外号了
<imadper> ofan: 色貘嘛~
<imadper> ofan: 你说, 800mHz的cpu, 跑android卡不卡?
<alvin_rxg> 不卡
<alvin_rxg> 我還沒睡。。
<alvin_rxg> 在豆瓣寫東西… =.= !
<imadper> alvin_rxg: gaoji, 你那里几点了?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣可以约炮
<alvin_rxg> Wed Aug 29 00:35:01 CEST 2012
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那还很早嘛~
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 在國內，豆瓣是可以約炮的
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，太早了。明兒10點有事兒。
<imadper> alvin_rxg:
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 国外用啥约炮?
<alvin_rxg> imadper: no idea.
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 问问 ofan
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 用啥約炮？
<XDS2010> can someone help me get this file ? http://115.com/file/cl7gzvux
<XDS2010> i dont speak chinese
<XDS2010> :-/
<alvin_rxg> XDS2010: no way to download it directly
<XDS2010> ?
<alvin_rxg> XDS2010: ppl need to register/ sign in, then might download it.
<XDS2010> i cant register
<alvin_rxg> i don't wanna to register that site.
<XDS2010> im stuck then ?
<alvin_rxg> XDS2010: u may come after 6 hours, then ask again who else has a account on that site.
<alvin_rxg> or just wait here... for someone just stands up from his bed.
<alvin_rxg> it's 7:00 in china. good luck. :)
<XDS2010> oh
<ofan> XDS2010: downloading..
<XDS2010> ty!
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有個app跟微信差不多
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<XDS2010> really appreciate the help ofn
<ofan> XDS2010: yw :)
<alvin_rxg> - -!   在魯班門前耍大刀，在阿柄面前說自己能看見遠方的美景，在劉歡面前說自己胖
<ofan> 1 min left!
<alvin_rxg> low/lol
<XDS2010> tytyty!
<alvin_rxg> XDS2010: u can hug him in usa. :-)
 * XDS2010 hugs ofn in the usa
<XDS2010> internet hug!
<ofan> lool
<XDS2010> i crashed 1 hole laptop trying to get this file. fried the hard drive just pulling up the site lol, i guess i should take up asian studies here in the states
<ofan> XDS2010: http://ofan.me/Hulu_Plus-v302-yiming.ipa
<ofan> here you go..
<XDS2010> thanks i owe you bigtime
<ofan> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-29
<Cherrot> imadper: 乃的蛋真硬。。。
<ringze> hi
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...年轻人
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘好.
<imadper> Cherrot: 我们有个新成员, 色狒狒
<Cherrot> imadper: 硬蛋色大象好～
<imadper> Cherrot: 软蛋色貘好~
<Cherrot> ofan: 中枪了……？
<adam8157> imadper: 擦 什么情况
<MeaCulpa> 躺枪~
<MeaCulpa> SUSE的KDE不错，framebuffer也弄国，总之，好看
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，各位的公司目前都在用什么ERP产品
<jusss> 见到一中兴的TD_SCDMA机，网络格式是H的，接入点却是cmwap,难道cmwap比cmnet快？
<xjhv> 现在 wap 和 net 速度没区别
<xjhv> 这样接入方便电话号码追踪
<xjhv> 比如进移动 10086 官网，cmwap 可以识别出手机号，但 cmnet 不能
<imadper> adam8157: 啥什么情况?
<adam8157> imadper: 你早上5点多上线...
<imadper> adam8157: 起床了呀...
<imadper> adam8157: 我六点多就要出发赶班车了...
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧
<jianghu> woju
<jusss> xjhv: 哦，那有cmtds cmlap接入点吗
<bluezd> imadper: 弱弱的问一下，你住在哪啊？
<imadper> bluezd: 水帘洞..
<xjhv> jusss: 这个我就不知道了，你可以查查，话说也没用过TD手机
<jusss> xjhv: 我有一个三星的TD机
<imadper> bluezd: 在常营...
<bluezd> imadper: 哦，貌似很远
<adam8157> bluezd: 他家在那
<xjhv> jusss: 移动的 3g 网速不知怎样，覆盖不知多广
<jusss> xjhv: 覆盖还是很广的，在县有覆盖，我用手机下载时速度60kB/s
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘的下限和360一样啊 http://www.36kr.com/p/148765.html
<jusss> xjhv: 但我同学他那个android的td机据说下载速度190kB/s
<xjhv> jusss: 那还是非常不行阿，联通是200到五百k/s
<jusss> xjhv: 联通贵呀
<xjhv> jusss: 没上一百那就是渣阿
<xjhv> jusss: 对，现在联通也用不起了，用2G的神州行
<xjhv> jusss: 换地方了，改59的全球通，哎
<zhpeng> 神州行，我看行
<xjhv> 最想用电信cdma，幅射小阿
<xjhv> 福建神州行很便宜，而且绑定亲情号3个，可以999分钟免费通话
<Cherrot> xjhv: 用了电信就有你后悔的了
<Cherrot> xjhv: 服务最差  垃圾短信最多
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 一堆堆的依赖错误
<MeaCulpa> tryit: block?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 解了他，不行就贴出来到gentoo-cn唤醒沉睡的大家
<tryit> MeaCulpa, .
<hamo> adam8157:  ...
<jusss> Cherrot: +10086
<jusss> xjhv: 电信最恶心
<xjhv> 可是我好多工地同事都是用电信
<tryit> MeaCulpa, resulting a slot conlict
<xjhv> 那算了，反正目前也没钱买新手机
<zlei> 可不可以在i
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 网上找到的解决办法是先卸载旧版本的
<zlei> 可不可以在ui界面启动前就设置显示器啊
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩，只要不重启，大部分解决方法都安全得很
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我现在装个xfce4
<jusss> xjhv: 电信的网络上irc,irssi显示延迟3.8,移动的edge,延迟才2.0左右
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 卸载gnome-2
<zlei> 我说的是linux 系统，我笔记本接了个显示器，我想开机就禁用笔记本屏幕
<jusss> zlei: 啥系统？
<zlei> jusss: arch
<xjhv> jusss: 呃，那是对国外的irc服务器，俺只是说手机上网
<jusss> zlei: systemd?
<zlei> jusss: systemd是什么东西
<jusss> zlei: 一种init
<zlei> jusss: 这个可以实现吗
<MeaCulpa> zlei: 每个distro都看不下去老的init系统，有的自己搞了有的没有，然后有人统一搞了...
<MeaCulpa> 估计Gentoo Dev不会完全拥抱systemd
<jusss> zlei: 俺只知道一种能设置在打开X后关闭LVDS的方法，用xrandr
<zlei> jusss:  哦，你说的这个我知道
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 俺ubuntu最好了，sys v init和upstart都有，哈哈
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> imadper: 乃这变态
<imadper> gf
<imadper> gfrog: 啥????
<imadper> gfrog: 怎么啦??
<gfrog> imadper: 大早上的起那么早干嘛。
<imadper> gfrog: 我得起来赶班车上班呀
<gfrog> imadper: 还有班车呢？
<imadper> 恩, 高级不?~
<gfrog> gaoji imadper
<imadper> gf
<imadper> gfrog: 下班也有. 保福寺桥, 直接到我家小区门口
<imadper> gfrog: 所以我从来不加班.
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> imadper: 这么牛？ 公交多少路？
<imadper> gfrog: 班车....
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴。
<imadper> gfrog: 哪里来的路...
<gfrog> imadper: 哦，还有这好事？ 哪家的班车？
<hamo> imadper: 还有班车？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就那个破桥？ 小路小JJ梨汤？
<imadper> gfrog: hamo 我们附近几个小区组织的...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你很近么离RH
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 超级远...
<jusss> tryit: 用wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf -d后，一直在返回消息，怎么判断是不是已连接上？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不堵车, 一个半小时..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 碉堡了。一人多少钱？
<imadper> gfrog: 10块钱一次
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 起点终点看错了
<gfrog> imadper: 感脚你们可以走6环呢，肯定不堵车
<gfrog> imadper: 还真贵。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 起点, 常营, 终点rh
<srdgame> 每天都加班的伤不起啊
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 还好吧. 比租房便宜些...
<tryit> jusss, 不知，我在准备升级系统的时候崩溃……
<imadper> gfrog: 六环试过了, 谁说六环不堵车?
<imadper> gfrog: 你太天真了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 怎么判断用wpa_supplicant是不是连接上了？
<gfrog> imadper: 6环也堵？！
<imadper> gfrog: 外地的火车不让进五环, 都在六环呢
<imadper> gfrog: 货车...不是火车
<gfrog> imadper: 那走五环。
<imadper> gfrog: 现在就是走五环呀
<archl> huntxu: 在哪里。
<imadper> gfrog: 东五环. 北五环
<imadper> gfrog: 然后再回到四环来...
<gfrog> imadper: 每天早上游览帝都的美好风光。
<hamo> imadper: gaoji...居然还有班车...几点出发？
<imadper> gfrog: 如果可以 ,我宁愿多睡一会儿
<gfrog> imadper: 五环在哪下桥？
<hamo> imadper: 车上睡嘛..
<hamo> imadper: 要是有个妹纸在车上就一起睡了
<gfrog> imadper: 林翠桥？ 八高？
<imadper> hamo: 两班, 6:50和7:10
<imadper> gfrog: 我都不看的... 我直接睡过...
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 要是我, 当然是睡妹子. 要是你, 你可能见谁睡谁
<bcao> imadper, 你真早。。。
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 你妹
<hamo> imadper: 几点到？
<imadper> bcao: 恩, 早
<imadper> hamo: 八点半
<hamo> imadper: 跟casper申请下午3点下班那
<imadper> hamo: 算了,  不用
<MeaCulpa> jusss: .... ifconfig
<MeaCulpa> 6 环~~
<srdgame> 叫Casper的真多。。
<MeaCulpa> 贼多
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 切换到xfce了……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: .
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不是一般的麻烦……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, OK了，把gnome-light和其依赖的东西都删了，现在可以emerge了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，黑毛呢？
<MeaCulpa> gnome-light可以
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我想连接ChinaNet,但是iwlist显示它是Encryption key :off,下面也没写加密方式，这怎么判断它是不是加密的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你头上
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋跟黑毛不是总在一块的么
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...这比较麻烦，建议你用wpa_gui看
<MeaCulpa> jusss: wpa_cli 都很难用
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的都长头上啊原来
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 用的是配置文件
<jusss> MeaCulpa: wpa_cli显示ctrl_open: no file
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 配置文件有时候不知道怎么写，你copy一份，然后用傻瓜式的wpa_gui, 让他生成
<MeaCulpa> jusss: wpa_cli麻烦，难看
 * adam8157 温格真是无语 http://sports.163.com/12/0829/07/8A2DK13F00051CCL.html
<jusss> MeaCulpa: wpa_gui说不能得到wpa_supplicant的信息
<cherrot_> hamo 呢
 * cherrot_ cherrot
<tryit> jusss, 你真悲剧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 可能我忘加sudo了
<jusss> 设置权限的好。。。
 * MeaCulpa 没用过sudo, 好玩么...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那你一直是root?
<xjhv> su
<xjhv> 用 su 会死阿……表示 sudo 能吃吗
<xjhv> 再者 su 和 sudo 都设为无密码，外加 root 和 $USER 都设为无密码，哇哈哈！
<ofan> su得要root密碼
<ofan> sudo不用
<xjhv> 蛋疼
<ofan> jusss: 大洋馬來了
<jusss> tryit: 那用不用配置dhcp
 * hamo 我艹...埃及总统来百度大厦了...
<jusss> ofan: 哪里？大洋马在哪里？
<tryit> jusss, 不用
<archl> huntxu:  cherrot 下午几点下班。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: WOW
<jusss> tryit: 你连过ChinaNet ChinaUnicom CMCC-EDU没
<archl> hamo: 发射火箭攻击
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 第一位民选总统啊
<archl> hamo: 丟红帽
<hamo> archl: 民选总统啊...
<huntxu> archl: 在知春路，到北京了？
<tryit> jusss, 在linux下我都是指定的几个无线路由器，不会去连别的
<archl> hamo: 然后你就被世界通缉。
<jusss> tryit: 哦
<archl> huntxu: 嗯嗯。
<MeaCulpa> 文明古国第一任民选总统
<archl> huntxu: 在鸟巢附近。
<huntxu> archl: 下午都不会早下班，通常8点左右吃过晚饭才走
<archl> huntxu: 下午去中关村附近。
<kang> 大家好，请问我在使用gnome 3, 怎么把鼠标焦点用快捷键从一个显示器切换到另外一个显示器？ awesome很容易。 gnome 3需要用到什么工具?
<archl> huntxu: 哦。什么公司啊。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: walcott 75k周薪还不签活该走人啊
<hamo> archl: 中关村附近可以去找阿蛋
<huntxu> archl: 小公司
<archl> huntxu: 第一次听说这样的。。。
<hamo> archl: 帅胡的公司叫“小”
<bluezd> adam8157: 阿森纳和多特的相同点是都卖对中的主力，不同点是多特卖人还能夺冠，而阿森纳不能
<archl> hamo: 。。。。
<archl> huntxu: 有胡子了？
<archl> hamo: 你不在啊当附近？
<huntxu> bluezd: 不卖也夺不了
<adam8157> bluezd: 看不惯温格满脑子都是占便宜的风格
<hamo> archl: 不在...
<hamo> archl: 远的很...
<huntxu> adam8157: 温格赚了一个球场...
 * MeaCulpa 阿仙奴 废
<archl> hamo: 哦。是一个公司么。。。
<hamo> archl: 不是...
<archl> adam8157: 具体位置在哪里。
<bluezd> huntxu: 恩，对
 * MeaCulpa 看球的时候，阿仙奴还是Ian Wright的
<archl> hamo: 你在哪里呢。
<hamo> archl: 上地
<adam8157> archl: 科学院南路2号, 融科资讯中心   我下午5点要去游泳...
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> 以前看到有句评论，如果温格说要换球队，全世界的主教练除了穆里尼奥和弗格森，其他人都要颤抖一下
<bluezd> adam8157: 我也看不惯，不过他确实是个挺有能力的教练
<MeaCulpa> 阿仙奴还 Ian Wright 不错
<huntxu> 可是说真的walcott真的不值那么高周薪啊...
<bluezd> huntxu: walcott 临门一脚太差
<ifceux> hi there
<MeaCulpa> 英超临门一脚不差的，有几个...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 问题很多……一个一个google
<archl> adam8157: 找你的话说什么。。。
<archl> adam8157: 你的名字我不知道。。。
<adam8157> archl: 天王盖地虎
<adam8157> archl: 你要过来找我?
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/KernelTech/66419
<archl> adam8157:  可能。
<gfrog> adam8157: -_-
<adam8157> gfrog: 俺们boss
<archl> adam8157:  你 17点开溜
<adam8157> archl: 我17点要去中关村游泳馆... 前天约好的...
<archl> adam8157: 好啊。我没有提要干涉你的要求额
<cherrot> adam8157: 运动男哦
<adam8157> archl: 你来中关村干啥...
<archl> adam8157: 逛逛。
<cherrot> archl: 你今天过来？
<adam8157> archl: 你还不如去798逛逛
<archl> cherrot 逛逛。
<archl> adam8157:  798是啥。
<cherrot> archl: 是啊 798好玩 离你那还近些
<adam8157> archl: 北京搞艺术的人聚集区
<cherrot> archl: 798艺术区
<archl> cherrot: 哦。关键我不懂艺术。
<archl> adam8157: 你知道我不懂艺术。
<cherrot> archl: 去那的哪有懂艺术的。。
<cherrot> archl: 好玩而已
<adam8157> archl: 我也不懂啊, 不过还有点意思
<hamo> adam8157: 发贴这是谁啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 你猜
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 同问
<hamo> adam8157: 无非就是kaka, leo和casper
<hamo> adam8157: 不是casper
<adam8157> hamo: 你让我留意的那个谁 今天来了
<adam8157> hamo: 看邮箱咯
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 发贴这个就是boss?
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: boss的签名真文艺...
<adam8157> hamo: 你去跟帖吧 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 她毕业了？
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道呢
<bluezd> hamo: "她" ？
<hamo> adam8157: 你这间谍当的真差...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<gfrog> archl: 乃不如去三里屯后海逛逛，北京搞人的艺术聚集地
<archl> gfrog: 你们才是目前对我有用的人
<gfrog> archl: 乃该找蛋蛋
<archl> 找你
<gfrog> archl: 。。。
<archl> gfrog: 那么你也在了。所以，蛋蛋不在。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> archl: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> 三里屯没看出来有点啥，使馆区
<MeaCulpa> 后海有几个酒吧，也没啥...
 * MeaCulpa 不解风情的魔都人看不懂~
<archl> gfrog: 在: 科学院南路2号, 融科资讯中心 ？
<iHappy> 测试中文
<gfrog> archl: 。
<ibodi> test
 * ifceux discuz论坛好差哦。好多发贴机
<ifceux> 它的确是开源了，但为何如此那么差。phpbb……
<archl> cherrot_: 下午几时放假
<cherrot_> archl: 6:00～6:30下班～
<ofan> 要面基？
<itest> t
<ibodi> hi itest
<hamo> ofan: ...
<ofan> hamo: 跟 archl 面基了沒？
 * cherrot restart virtual host
<archl> ofan: 你来吧。
<hamo> ofan: 没面过...周末举行大规模面基活动
<hamo> adam8157: 你们最近有人离职么？
<ibodi> ofan nexus 7 在大陆可以正常用吗？
<archl> ibodi: 可以，我带着。
<archl> ibodi: 嘿，没见过我就回国了
<ibodi> 好的
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/142789
<archl> hamo: 你现在负责拉人了？
<hamo> adam8157: 看评论
<hamo> archl: 木有...
<hamo> archl: 他们boss想拉我
<ibodi> archl: archlinux 是你开发的？
<archl> ibodi: 不是。
<ibodi> 哦。好的
<archl> hamo:  只要给你插个女同事你就回去？
<archl> hamo: 瞎说的。
<ibodi> archl: nexus 7 比想象中好多了。可能本本要淘汰了，那么就告别 ubuntu 了？
<archl> ibodi: 我倒是没怎么用，在我手中30天，开机4小时。
<ibodi> 除了电子书阅读，基本用 nexus , 家里电脑几乎好几周没有开机了。
<archl> ibodi: 你是消费倾向。。。
<archl> ibodi:  I hate the "consumer" tag.
<hamo> archl: 你咋知道？他们女生太少了，要不我就回去了...lol
<archl> hamo:  你的嘴脸出卖了你。
<ibodi> archl: 没有明白你意思
<cfy> archl: do you like the hack tag?
<hamo> archl: ...
<archl> ibodi: 不方便，打字画画一类的。
<archl> cfy: 。
<MeaCulpa> Android输入方便么...
<ibodi> 恩。主要看你用什么。多媒体制作可能还得用电脑。
 * archl hack cfy. cfy died.
<ibodi> 输入挺方便的。
<ibodi> 我接下来准备哪里写程序哈。
<cfy> archl: .....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 方便..
<ibodi> *拿来
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: cfy Android有vim么
<cfy> archl: hackproof
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 行为艺术么?
<ibodi> 现在别提OS 了。我用WEB-OS
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 用vim.....
<ibodi> 什么OS 到了网上都一样。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: iOS都有vim阿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 要有肯定有.但是...我现在机械接盘都打起来不爽
<archl> ibodi: 不一样啊， 设备决定 os
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯,我似乎用过
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Andoid果然是最不open的...
<MeaCulpa> s/Andoid/Android
<ibodi> 我在WEB 下面编程。管他什么OS 哦
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 对.....我也这么感觉
<cfy> ibodi: ios不能装opera mobile.........
<MeaCulpa> cfy: iOS要opera干啥... webkit家族的不够用么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不够
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我现在用opera mini
<piggybox> cfy:  有opera mini
<cfy> piggybox: yeah
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我从没觉得Opera mini好用，BB, WebOS上
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没别的用了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: iOS可以用各类webkit壳，safari, chrome之类
<ibodi> nexus browser 横看，比较浪费上下空间。希望有全屏功能 soon
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 无所谓啦.就看个网页,反正我就opera走到底了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 真要换也无所谓的.
<MeaCulpa> BB和WebOS自带的浏览器我觉得都不错
<worm> 话说为啥我什么时候上都能看到cfy, imadper, kk, MeaCulpa, roylez等人呢？
<MeaCulpa> worm: 11:59:07 up 9 days,  2:22, 21 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.14, 0.33
<cfy> worm: kk是bot, MeaCulpa 和 roylez  可以挂机
<MeaCulpa> worm: 因为不关机...
<cfy> worm: 我和 imadper 应该没那么常见
<cfy> http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/12/08/29/0240225.shtml gaoji cc adam8157 MeaCulpa
<ibodi> cfy: nexus 自带的 chrome 比 ubuntu::chrome 好看多了。所以不需要FF
<piggybox> ibodi: 你用什么在web上编程？cloud9？
<cfy> ibodi: 哦
<MeaCulpa> worm:  23:00:27 up 292 days, 10:35,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.04, 0.00
<wolftankk> …..
<worm> 挂机………………电费不要钱的？
<ibodi> piggybox: 我一直喜欢手写 gedit 网上就是在 textarea 里面写好，保存到 server 上就可以了。
<MeaCulpa> worm: 电费是资本家的...
 * MeaCulpa 已经不会写字了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 电费应该太阳出。
<ibodi> 10 年前找工的时候，老是问你会不会 dreamweaver , 幸好没有学。还是手写的好，永远正点。
<worm> archl: 电费由太阳给树，再由树继承到煤，再由煤发电……本质上来说，电费还是太阳的
<ibodi> flash 也出局了，真好。那个我也不会。
<archl> worm: 你的命也是太阳的
<worm> Y
<ibodi> 终于等到他们下台了。哈
<archl> 拜日教因此诞生
<ibodi> piggybox: 我崇拜 gedit : http://sidu.sourceforge.net/amtf/?tid=501
<MeaCulpa> gedit是啥
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: a ?
<worm> Gnome Text Editor
<piggybox> ibodi:  和这佛像有啥关系？
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: winXP::notePad --> ubuntu::gEdit
<ibodi> piggybox: 这个是 gedit 写出来的。
<archl> ibodi: MeaCulpa没用过gnome
<worm> 错了~Notepad++ -> Gedit
<worm> Notepad和Gedit有可比性的么？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 你画的不错，有心
<MeaCulpa> notepad++很墙了
<ibodi> 写的。
<MeaCulpa> notepad++ => scite还差不多
<adam8157> hamo: 评论里没啥啊
<MeaCulpa> winXP::notepad --> Linux::nano 还差不多
<archl> ibodi: 很厉害
<tfcata> leafpad
<archl> mousepad？
<ibodi> archl: 昨晚 youtube 上看到居然有人用这幅佛像制作MTV，才想到这个BLOG 还没有写完
<archl> ibodi: 你的blog？
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥老大这次这么着急招人？你们谁要走？
<adam8157> hamo: 评论里有啥?
<ibodi> archl: 我是 SIDU 奶爸 -- 哈
<adam8157> hamo: 没人要走
<hamo> adam8157: 就是ibm发了个招聘的帖子，地下有个人抢生意
<huntxu> 良心发现，换回稳定内核 = =
<archl> ibodi:  。
<ibodi> archl: 干活去了。88
<adam8157> hamo: 和我们有啥关系...
<hamo> adam8157: 没关系...这不给你推荐笑料呢嘛...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 还在？
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: 不去公司了？
<roylez_> hamo: 2点才上班啊
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...一般这个时候不都觅食去了嘛...
<roylez_> hamo: 2点到5点工作
<roylez_> hamo: 三国杀正忙
<whatsyourname> http://ideone.com/hOjiv <--大家帮我看下为什么要有guess = 0 这一行代码？ 如果不加会怎么样？
<archl> roylez。。
<whatsyourname> 帮我一下
<ofan> ibodi
<ofan> ibodi跑了
<archl> ofan:  你没追上。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ? 18摸能枪你们的人？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ? 18摸能抢帽帽的人？
<cfy> 度度的人
<MeaCulpa> 度娘的人更抢不了吧...
<ofan> archl: 還沒面基上？
<archl> ofan: 白日见不到。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我擦...google-weahter-api关了...我的org agenda不能显示天气了...
<archl> ofan: 都是全职人。
<ofan> archl: .........難道都晚上面...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我说吧，很多api都关了
<archl> ofan: 等着你拯救，全都变兼职的就好了。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我说呢,怎么天气不能用了..
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我的不少东西也返回说license不匹配
<ofan> cfy: yahoo
<MeaCulpa> cfy: BBC Weather吧
<archl> cfy: 有很多很多的吧。
<ofan> yahoo能預測一個多星期的
<ofan> 準確性=0
 * MeaCulpa 擦，BBC的也改了，城市索引改了
<MeaCulpa> 国外的预测都不准
<MeaCulpa> cfy: google一步步走向微软化了
<hamo> archl: 找蛋蛋去让他请你吃饭
<archl> hamo: 。为啥。
<archl> hamo: 我可不是为了饭来的。。。
<ofan> 國外的預測國內的不準
<ofan> 預測美國的比較準
<MeaCulpa> 融科吃饭很小资阿，苏浙汇，俏江南啥的
 * MeaCulpa 初来乍到还以为回到了魔都
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。你在北京？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没，以前在他们那块呆国
<archl> MeaCulpa: 唔。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 可惜那会儿蛋蛋他们还没在RH,没人管饭...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那要多早啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 2年不到之前阿，不早
<archl> gfrog: 你2年前就在 RH 了吧。。。
<gfrog> archl: 啥？
<archl> gfrog: 没啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> 基蛙那时候不怎么irc吧
<gfrog> archl: MeaCulpa 哦，那时候还不认识酷啪叔儿
<MeaCulpa> 其实我也是在3年才前开始意识到这里是水区...
<MeaCulpa> 以前最多挂挂gentoo-cn
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似早年间就在这被乃喷过呢。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过那时候没条件每天irc
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你还会喷人么。。。
 * MeaCulpa 忘了
 * gfrog 早年间在这混的一些老家伙都消失了呢。
 * MeaCulpa 主要是没有意识到不用Ubuntu也可以来这里吹水
<imadper> 胖叔近两年心宽体盘...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我还是用手机自带的吧...
<cfy> ofan: yahoo是也不错
<adam8157> imadper: 错别字
<imadper> adam8157: 心宽体胖...
<imadper> adam8157: 输入法不智能...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  这就没几个用ubuntu的。。。
<cherrot_> hamo: 我昨天说的那个 找到解决办法了
<cherrot_> hamo: 试了三款http proxy产品，burp suite最合心意
<ofan> …… 從ebay上買了個東西，發現商家id是 wo-shi-zhong-guo-ren
<jusss> ofan: 怎么知道一个无线网络用的是什么加密方式
<ofan> jusss: iwlist
<jusss> ofan: Encryption key off
<ofan> key management
<jusss> ofan: 学校有ChinaNet ChinaUnicom CMCC-EDU,想连，
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天最后一天了
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥感想
<yunfan> adam8157: 以后我要弄个sshfs 昨天把各种配置删了 今天什么都上不了 nnd
<yunfan> adam8157: 感想就是最好周五跑路
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, debuginfo包比普通包旧
<hamo> yunfan: 实习结束了？
<yunfan> hamo: 是啊 结束了
<yunfan> hamo: 你是谁啊
<hamo> yunfan: 阿蛋他哥...
<yunfan> hamo: 啊蛋是谁？
<hamo> adam8157:  ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 去内部irc上骂打包的人
<tfcata> 阿蛋。。。
<yunfan> hamo: 可以把 openshift弄成sshfs
<yunfan> adam8157: linux mount有次数限制么？
<hamo> yunfan: 怎么会
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> yunfan: 你被盗号了/
<adam8157> yunfan: ?
<ofan> yunfan: 跑哪去
<yunfan> adam8157: 我去你妹的 kick我
<yunfan> ofan: 下家是个搞移动开发的
<ofan> 这个范围不小啊
<yunfan> adam8157: mount一个设备到一个路径上  我想知道这个mount有没有次数限制
<ofan> 我也准备搞移动
<yunfan> 我想把所有的配置文件都蛹mount绑定到远程去
<hamo> yunfan: 小米？
<ofan> 学学java
<yunfan> 避免出现我今天这种事
<yunfan> ofan: 我们是服务移动开发者的 :]
<adam8157> yunfan: 你达不到那个限制
<yunfan> adam8157: 如果是配置文件的话 有可能达到呢
<ofan> 云计算？
<kevinyings> 明天谁在浙西大峡谷，请他吃烧烤
<yunfan> kevinyings: 在哪？？
<hamo> kevinyings: 报销来往机票吧...
<yunfan> 浙西貌似靠近我家 是衢州么？
<kevinyings> yunfan:浙西大峡谷，杭州
<yunfan> ofan: 类似admob
<ofan> 杭州好啊
<yunfan> kevinyings: 那果然靠近我家 我怎么不知道杭州有打峡谷呢
<wolftankk>  杭州美女多啊
<kevinyings> hamo：我了个去，可以先去火星，我再报销
<yunfan> kevinyings: 不会是你们把黄龙那的小山当大峡谷了吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥?
<yunfan> adam8157: 到底多少次？
<adam8157> yunfan: 很多很多很多很多很多 *3
<kevinyings> yunfan:靠，公司说是大峡谷
<yunfan> adam8157: 可不可以调整的 还有有没有工具获取当前的计数器的值
<yunfan> kevinyings: 什么公司？
<yunfan> adam8157: 2^32 ?
<adam8157> yunfan: no idea, 直到inode占满内存或者啥的吧
<kevinyings> yunfan:游戏小公司
<yunfan> 跟inode绑定就没问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你应该说 *很大* 的数字嘛
<kevinyings> yunfan:搞网游的
<yunfan> kevinyings: frog?
<yunfan> kevinyings: 杭州还有搞网游的？莫非是163
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 没有debuginfo啥也搞不了
<kevinyings> yunfan:毛，几口子人
<yunfan> kevinyings: 那你在滨江区？ 搞web网游还是移动网游？
<hamo> adam8157: 不可能版本不一直的..他们从一个spec文件出来的
<hamo> adam8157: 你没找到吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有的...
<kevinyings> yunfan:Web吧
<kevinyings> yunfan:可能都搞
<yunfan> adam8157: 我想弄个监控 绑定到home目录下 如果开个.开头的文件 就存到远程去
<yunfan> kevinyings: 有可能是ios的
<adam8157> yunfan: 几行代码的事情
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 烦死了, fedora各种废
<yunfan> adam8157: 是自动啊  这个 .开头只是个sample 应该要可以支持自定义规则
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有自定义target目录
<adam8157> yunfan: python + inotify 就完了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这是同步方案 我要像fuse那样的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你是根本没mount 只是检测到某个文件变化 就同步到远程
<hamo> yunfan: sshfs?
<adam8157> yunfan: 你说存到远程的
<adam8157> yunfan: mount又不能mount文件...
<yunfan> hamo: 差不多
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以得自己实现么 要不然我就蛹sshfs了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你mount个文件夹, 然后ln -s出来就完了
<yunfan> adam8157: 确实蛹inotify可以实现 就是感觉不够装逼
<yunfan> 我先找下pynotify用法 做个sample
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 inotify检测不到 .gvfs似乎
<tfcata> 好久不来了
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] google有没有类似网络硬盘的东西，可以我在手机写东西，传到网上，可以在电脑下载的，反之也可以谷歌文档已经没办法了，还有没有别的
<yunfan> UbuntuTalk: google storage
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 搜不到
<yunfan> 有的 以前开发者200G 现在大家都有 只有5G免费的
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] /say /list
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] =  =
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 看来没几个人啊
<wolftankk> ….
<wolftankk> 又是一个
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 又是一个什么？
<freeayu> hi
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 貌似好少人的样子
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 果断 gtalk 这玩意还是不普及啊
<wolftankk> 蛮多的把...
<wolftankk> irc有104 users
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我没找到啊
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] google store在哪里？
<wolftankk> 你们用gtalk进irc  也是牛逼...
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] irc 和 gtalk 可以连通？
<wolftankk> 某人写的插件..
 * huntxu 已经把gtalk的机器人ignore掉了
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我的ubuntu里empathy不能连gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] gtalk 可以链接 irc？
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 原谅我，我只能用百度的了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 早该如此
<wolftankk> no 是转发聊天
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 嗯，有一段时间了
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 百度还可以转发聊天？
<wolftankk> …….
<wolftankk> 算了 我也ignore掉.
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 我覺得還是 IRC 好
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] - -irc 貌似流行一点
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 本来就是irc频道 为何要把gtalk拉进来..
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 不知道他們怎麼想的
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 我覺得 IRC 最簡單
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] SOGA
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 估计一群小白不知道什么是irc. 所以让他们加gtalk群 用以转发聊天
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 但是 IRC 的實現遠比什麼 gtalk 方便
<yunfan> irc最简单了 连工具都不需要装 telnet也能聊
<yunfan> 就是记得内置timer
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 碉堡
<wolftankk> 是的
<huntxu> wolftankk: 也不全是
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 你用 telnet 聊天？
<huntxu> wolftankk: gtalk本来是没有群的，只是conference而已
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 以前在学校干过
<yinhai> IRC就像若干年前的，聊天室....
<huntxu> wolftankk: 所以一般客户端不会把xmpp的conference当作聊天室那样子对待，来啥消息就弹出啥
<yinhai> 那时候QQ才刚出来，一群人就爱聊天。
<wolftankk> yinhai irc应该是聊天室的祖师爷…
<yunfan> huntxu: conference可以拿来广播种子 lol
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 爲啥不用 nc
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: netcat
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 因为装逼
<wolftankk> huntxu 嗯 了解
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: telnet任意机器都可以装逼 nc不是所有机器都有
<mao> Hi
<wolftankk> 一起irc 163也架过服务器..
<yinhai> wolftankk: 我是先接触聊天室，后接触IRC，知道IRC是在前....
<wolftankk> 里面还有一夜情 同城交友
<huntxu> wolftankk: 然后你对着转发的bot说话，等于把所有内容都发到那个conference，然后所有人都收到
<wolftankk> 后来都被聊天室取代了
<yinhai> wolftankk: 是啊，聊天室就跟发廊一样，在QQ里面
<huntxu> wolftankk: 然后那些不是内容发送目标的同志们就出来说你吵死了
<yinhai> 我还看到过视频群来的，对着一群人唱歌....那个叫high
<wolftankk> ...现在也有
<yinhai> 还有主持人
<wolftankk> 所谓的激情视频...
<wolftankk> 脱衣服之类的
<huntxu> wolftankk: 但是转发bot又不提供一个能让你补全里面人的nick的功能，所以ignore是唯一选择
<yinhai> wolftankk: 没，我看到的，就是主持，唱歌，一个一个，stack模式的，交换视频镜头
<yinhai> 要排队.
<wolftankk> irc在国内流行不起来的 他们需要能贴图 贴表情 之类的功能
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 求163地址。。
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 國外 IRC 流行不
<wolftankk> 国内的都关了吧..
<wolftankk> 台湾好像还有...
<namoamitabuddha> 我說國外
<yinhai> 现在国内没有一个，简单，简介的，聊天工具，腾讯的，太臃肿了。
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 还行把…
<yinhai> 满世界的广告。
<yunfan> 我希望国内能有个 xmpp conference
<yunfan> 这样可以定制一些广播内容了
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 你看看 ##linux #javascript 人很多的..
<namoamitabuddha> Firefox 15 聽說出來了
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 這不代表流行度的
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 用 linux 的始終是少數
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 或者这么说 做it的都会登陆一下irc频道… 因为有大牛在
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 除了irc 也没什么大型的聊天室.
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 更新成~x86，要编译死人呢……
<wolftankk> yinhai 那才符合国人啊
<namoamitabuddha> 啥時候更新到 iceweasel 15
<wolftankk> yinhai 像这种irc 只有文字. 没图片 没语音 没视频. 都无聊. 都不能YY
<tryit> MeaCulpa, emerge world出错，现在在revdep-rebuild
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: qq 也不行吧
<yinhai> wolftankk: 可某种人，就喜欢文字，不要任何的图片，之类的。
<yinhai> 如果国内有收费的，简洁的聊天工具，我都愿意付钱
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: 頂多可以發發圖片
<yinhai> 前提是，不监控聊天内容
<yinhai> 没广告，不臃肿
<yunfan> yinhai: 主要显示屏就那么大  如果人多的话 支持发图就刷屏了
<yunfan> 比如发个  9999999999999x1的图片
<yinhai> yinhai: 我有时候用QQ和几个MM聊天，没几个字，都是图片，表情。
<yinhai> 太无语了。
<wolftankk> ….
<wolftankk> 和mm直接视频嘛
<yinhai> 有自信视频的MM现在很少的。
<yinhai> 能视频的MM，基本都出去玩，不上网了
<namoamitabuddha> academic
<fzfh> clear
<yinhai> 我今天看
<yinhai> go语言，为什么它一个左括号，必须在行尾
<yinhai> 太霸权主义了，也不美观
<mao> 很好看啊，有层次
<hamo> yinhai: 左括号在右面还是换行开头这个争论了非常多年了
<hamo> yinhai: 其实都差不多
<yinhai> 我是喜欢括号都自己一个行的。
<yinhai> 传统的C++的方式，编排代码。
<cherrot> hamo: ofan 家用路由器貌似混杂模式下抓不到别人的包  我用wireshark抓的
<yinhai> 否则，你目测括号匹配的时候，不方便啊
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 死的是你的机器有不是你
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你没是不会聊天，看片子阿
<hamo> cherrot: 你是无线还是有线？
<cherrot> hamo: 有线啊
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我在看书虫……
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 好困
<MeaCulpa> hiei: 下来喝可乐
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 搞一箱寄北京来...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 去，我还等着北京的20oz Diet Coke呢，上海没有
<yinhai> hamo: 强制程序员要按照某种格式来的语言，一直都有争议来着。
<piggybox> yinhai:  大部分编辑器都带括号匹配提示的
<hamo> yinhai: 对，但是风格不同意，对谁都不好...还不如一刀切了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 北京有1.5L的diet, 上次去物美看到的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 要不因为我有家室，单为了可乐我就来帝度发展了，空气住房我都忍了
<yinhai> piggybox: 括号提示，没有眼睛直观的
<hamo> yinhai: 而且go自带一个go fmt..帮你做格式控制
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，家人羁绊
<yinhai> 还要一个一个点，一个一个看。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我在上海已经变节投Pepsi Coke了
<yinhai> 括号都独自一个行，一眼就看清楚了
<yinhai> hamo: 居然害有一个格式控制....刚开始是D语言，然后是go语言。
<yinhai> 再然后是Dart语言。
<hiei> MeaCulpa, 坑了同事半包咖啡 :)
<hamo> yinhai: 格式不统一比用一个不喜欢的格式更恶心
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 我是把 { 放在一行末尾的
<hamo> yinhai: 最好是从python开始的，缩进代表语句快
<yinhai> hamo: 格式的统一，其实是可以认为的干涉，语言来进行干涉，就太不爽了。
<yinhai> hamo: 至少很多人不喜欢你规定我必须怎么干，除非项目里面文字规定。
<hamo> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 你還是用彙編吧
<namoamitabuddha> 那沒有任何格式問題
<namoamitabuddha> 沒有縮進
<namoamitabuddha> 沒有 { ... } 的括號結構
<wolftankk> 来一起写lisp
<namoamitabuddha> gas 極力推薦
<yinhai> 没，我不是说缩进之类的，我是说，人可以按照自己的方式来，工作了，就按照工作格式，自己回去了，就按照自己的格式。
 * MeaCulpa py除了class, function和exception, 没规定死缩进阿？
<yinhai> 这和格式的统一，和编译器的规定，没关系的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: python是缩进代表语句块，就强制了缩进的使用
<piggybox> 没人强制你一定要用那些语言，觉得不爽就别用嘛
<yinhai> piggybox: 所以我没用，只是说在讨论呀。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 没有阿
<MeaCulpa> hamo: py的所进是应为省略了分号阿，你可以不省略阿
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你C语言没分号试试...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: py不是缩进代表语句快？
<yinhai> namoamitabuddha: 你摆放}的方式，真特别...
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: ?
<panda-z> 不算特別把，很多人這麼幹的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 是啊，但是你可以用分号，然后不换行...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<yinhai> namoamitabuddha: 我说你把 } 放在一行末尾，很特别。
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 我說把 { 放在
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: for (;;) {
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 這樣
<panda-z> 是左花括弧，不是右花括弧
<yinhai> namoamitabuddha: 我从写代码到现在，非常排斥这种写法
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 這是 K&R 風格
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 你當然可以不採用。
<yinhai> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，一直不用，可我旁边朋友，就特爱这种，他是写Java的
<yinhai> 死也要把代码弄成 K&R
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 我採用 K&R 的
<yinhai> namoamitabuddha: 有什么特别的好处？是省了一行么？
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 沒什麼好處，只是習慣。
<yinhai> 我先去看中医，公司请了个中医，一会儿就来。
<namoamitabuddha> yinhai: 學習一種風格，然後堅持使用，就好。不要老是變換風格。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不特别, 可以嵌套的{ 都应该省掉那一行
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: for (;;) { 判断{是否在这, 根据是 是否可以嵌套
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: c里的函数不能嵌套, 就不建议放成这样
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我總是把大括號放在這裏的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 除非 int main(void) 那個是單獨一行
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: K&R 是這樣的
<if_else> 各位兄台，xinetd 管理 服务，还会读取配置对应服务的配置文件吗？
<if_else> xinetd 配置中有：server_args     =
<if_else> 这里指定的参数会优先与配置文件吧
<if_else> 谢谢
<Oooops> cli参数才优先
<Oooops> cfy: ...
<hamo> Oooops: 神早
<Oooops> hamo: 咋其他人，这2点都睡觉了。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: http://fearless-assassins.com/membermap/
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，yum update的时候，有些包名是1:balabala这种形式的，是神马意思啊？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: FA有几个中国人的
<yunfan> 走人了 adam8157 你认准我这个ip 以后再有谁蛹这个ip上来 就给他+b
<adam8157> gfrog: 架构?
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 有几个很牛的中国拼音id...不知是作弊还是牛人...
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么说？
<namoamitabuddha> !aptitude
<adam8157> gfrog: blah是架构?
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: lubotu2 壞了？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...都是玩COD的...
<gfrog> adam8157: no，我是说1:包名.ver.arch这种结构。
<kevinyings> 我看linux邮件列表中提交的起码一半是拼音
<adam8157> gfrog: 捏不知道...对rh的系统不熟
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃。。。 乃是不是帽帽的啊，是不是CE啊。
<kevinyings> adam8157:开除你
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<hamo> adam8157: 你说那个1？
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 你说那个1？
<gfrog> hamo: 是地
<hamo> gfrog: 那个叫强制版本
<gfrog> hamo: 求详细。
<hamo> gfrog: 比如说，我有一个软件，打包的时候是1:blah_2.3
<kevinyings> hamo:下面呢
<hamo> gfrog: 但是我发现打包大错了，可是软件没变，我不能叫blah_2.4因为版本没变，又想让用户自动更新，就升级前面这个到2:blah_2.3
 * adam8157 亚马逊上买东西开发票, 抬头是"有关部门"
<hamo> gfrog: 用户就会发现新版本
<adam8157> hamo: -1 -2不就完了
<kevinyings> hamo:打包都会打错？
<gfrog> hamo: 是啊，为毛不是-1 -2
<hamo> adam8157: 问题是，丫们就是搞出了个这么东西...
<gfrog> kevinyings: 这很正常。
<hamo> gfrog: 这个东西还有很多其他用处，说白了，就是让用户发现一个新版本用的
<gfrog> hamo: 但是不是所有的包开始都是1:balabla_xxx的啊
<gfrog> hamo: 好奇怪的做法呢。
<hamo> gfrog: 对啊，有1:的都比没有的新，然后2比1新，以此类推
<adam8157> gfrog: 求koji的glibc-2.15-56.fc17.x86_64的debuginfo
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋都开始研究glibc啦
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: koji buildinfo glibc-2.15-56.fc17
<namoamitabuddha> Debian 的還是 2.13
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: fedora是gaoji版本
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后找到 形如 /mnt/koji/packages/glibc/2.15/56.fc17/x86_64/glibc-debuginfo-2.15-56.fc17.x86_64.rpm
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦, 这个是啥, 这么高级?????????
<gfrog> adam8157: 替换成 rpm -ivh http://kojipkgs.fedoraproject.org/packages/glibc/2.15/56.fc17/x86_64/glibc-debuginfo-2.15-56.fc17.x86_64.rpm
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙
<gfrog> adam8157: 是乃若爆了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: rpm包带koji的信息?
<gfrog> adam8157: 是build啊。koji是fedora的build管理系统呢。
<hamo> adam8157: rpm带了build的时候的信息
<gfrog> adam8157: brew乃会用吧。。。
 * hamo 弱弱的感觉蛋蛋被鄙视了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 不敢说会
<yinhai> 看了中医回来，说我胃寒..
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟brew一样的。
<adam8157> yinhai: 多吃火锅
<hamo> yinhai: 多吃地沟油
<adam8157> gfrog: 真gaoji
<gfrog> hamo: 其实rpm也没build信息，build是根据tag跟rpm version查到的。
<MeaCulpa> rpm...
<gfrog> hamo: 蛋蛋那个包的tag是f17-updates, rpm version 是glibc-2.15-56.fc17
 * MeaCulpa 真搞不懂有些AIX用户连FW都要rpm...
 * MeaCulpa RPM有毛好
<gfrog> hamo: 应该说rpm version就是buildid
<yinhai> 医生说，要少吃辛辣的食物，然后明天到公司，给我足部拔罐，
<hamo> gfrog: 我记得甚至会带着编译时候的路径什么的
<yinhai> 我另外一个同事，要针灸...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 事实标准呢...
<gfrog> hamo: 这个倒是会，但是没koji的信息。
<hamo> gfrog: koji肯定不会...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩，帽帽经营的好
 * gfrog 继续折腾fedora的声音。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 嗯...虽然rpm确实渣爆了
<gfrog> hamo: MeaCulpa rpm先天缺陷，不过被帽帽用各种工具追回来一截儿
 * cherrot 帽帽真可爱～
<hamo> roylez: 酷胖上次被你砍了，看来他马上就不能发贴了...
 * cherrot 我朝国企干部和AV女优搞上了？ 
<adam8157> hamo: nnnnnnnnnnnnnd 是被-O2搞死的
<\rs> adam8157: -O2 ?
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯, 搞得我的代码都停不住, gdb直接过去了
<imadper> adam8157: 贵组真能占用机器..
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼禁止 inline
<imadper> adam8157: jshao一个人, 用了二十多台机器...
<adam8157> imadper: 他估计申请了100台左右
<imadper> adam8157: 恩... ppc64他一个人用了四五台... 搞得我都没机器用了...
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> hamo: 不会，那个帖子比较早...
<roylez> hamo: 也许是3天前的，所以他可以继续发帖
<adam8157> \rs: 编译参数用纯c89?
<imadper> adam8157: 那 inline就会报错吧?
<hamo> adam8157: jshao?那phd?
<adam8157> imadper: 所以就禁用了
<adam8157> hamo: .
<\rs> adam8157: ctrlp 怎麼讓buffer 切換改成：修改當前窗口的buffer 而不是跳轉到已有 buffer
<adam8157> \rs: no idea...
<imadper> adam8157: \rs 的意思是, 不改动源代码, 然后让inline不展开吧? ....
<hamo> imadper: 他跑errata...占这么多很正常...尤其有了脚本，都是机子自动占了
<adam8157> imadper: #define inline
<adam8157> lol
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<\rs> imadper: 比如c++ member function的implicit inline，我想去掉
<cfy> Oooops: ee...
<imadper> \rs: adam8157 s/inline/\/\//g
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接b在inline里的第一行代码不行？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，似乎真不行。
<hamo> gfrog: 不行...inline的代码其实已经不在那里了
<adam8157> gfrog: b在? 啥意思
<gfrog> adam8157: breakponit
<\rs> imadper: c++ member function 如果寫在 class 聲明內部的話會隱式內聯，無法調試了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里停不住
<hamo> \rs: 传参数给gcc...可以组织inline
<hamo> \rs: 阻止
<\rs> hamo: 怎麼做？我不得不把 member function 放到類外來防止　inline
<hamo> \rs: 到这个文档里去搜索inline...有一坨参数
<hamo> \rs: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/C_002b_002b-Dialect-Options.html#C_002b_002b-Dialect-Options
<caoxm> 高手们你们好
<\rs> hamo: found. -fno-default-inline
<cfy> imadper: 可怜的娃阿
<cfy> imadper: 没机器用,虚拟下?申请个1T的
<imadper> hamo: 手里有ppc64的机器没? 帮我试一个东西? gcc -E -dM - < /dev/null | grep -i ppc
<hamo> \rs: 为啥不要inline?
<hamo> imadper: 我怎么会有ppc64的
<caoxm> 哪位朋友装过ies4linux，我装了好几次都不成功。
<imadper> cfy: 有的人一下子申请几百个...
<hamo> imadper: 找 roylez 和 MeaCulpa
<gfrog> hamo: gcc复杂暴了
<cfy> imadper: 要几百个干什么?求科普...
<\rs> hamo: 無法調試類成員函數
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 手里有ppc64的机器没?
<roylez> imadper: 找酷派
<hamo> gfrog: 所以我在看llvm
<imadper> cfy: 下崽儿
<gfrog> hamo: cpp写的，抵制。
<imadper> roylez: 恩, thx
<hamo> gfrog: gcc现在也是cpp写的了
 * gfrog 世界是C语言构建的才对。
<gfrog> hamo: -_- 乃能不提这个桑心的事情嘛。。
<hamo> gfrog: 不提不等于不存在啊...patpat
<MeaCulpa> imadper: POWER算不算...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是ppc64的吗? s390x的不要...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ppc难道不就是PowerPC的缩写？
<cfy> imadper: gaojij
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: s390x的我有..
<imadper> cfy: 高级个p.... 我痛苦死了...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<Oooops> .
<imadper> gfrog: power是个系列吧? 服务器的系列?
 * hamo 帽子应该多从18M那里抢写PPC来
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: imadper gfrog ^^^
<cfy> Oooops: i2c最多带多少机器?理论或者实践的.
<Oooops> 才偷懒，喝了昨天的茶。心里闷。咋办。
<cfy> Oooops: .......
<hamo> Oooops: 再喝点前天的中和一下
<Oooops> iic最多带过一个。
<imadper> Oooops: ....... 去wc, 坐在马桶上等....
<cfy> Oooops: ...那用毛i2c哦,lol
<Oooops> 我要吐了。吐嘎嘛身上算了。
<hamo> gfrog: ^^^^
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 要是是ppc64的, 帮我看看 gcc -E -dM - < /dev/null | grep -i ppc  能输出啥... 要是不是ppc64的,就算了. 多谢了...
<gfrog> Oooops: oops 神。
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<Oooops> cfy: 查cmos扇出嘛。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有gcc
<cfy> Oooops: 哦?
<Oooops> 吐蛋蛋身上
<gfrog> imadper: 乃还不如直接ping那个谁谁
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .... 呃...
<hamo> Oooops: 那还是吐你身上了
<imadper> gfrog: 谁? jshao?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要是有，也是我去装个兼容AIX5的gcc...
 * gfrog 为毛一个人可以霸占那么多机器？
<gfrog> imdiot: 恩
<cfy> Oooops: 哦.还有这限制
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你要的是RH的...我想起来了，稍等我看看有没有
<kevinyings> 啊，我要爆炸了，坐着.....坐着.....坐着，只能编程玩
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 呃... 对了, 你们跑得不是linux. 是aix..
<Oooops> cfy: ... 这基本课。你逃课了吧。
<hamo> gfrog: 这个要问 adam8157 我记得我以前给那个脚本加过限制，现在貌似限制木有了
<cfy> Oooops: 没想起来...
<adam8157> imadper: #define _ARCH_PPCGR 1
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<adam8157> #define __PPC64__ 1
<adam8157> #define _ARCH_PPCSQ 1
<adam8157> #define _ARCH_PPC 1
<adam8157> #define __PPC__ 1
<imadper> gfrog: 人家跑着呢, 总不能kill掉人家的任务吧...
<adam8157> #define _ARCH_PPC64 1
<Oooops> cmos的，应该扇出300个
<Oooops> ttl的，只有20？大概
<imadper> adam8157: thx
<adam8157> imadper: np
<huntxu> imadper: 直接kill
<cfy> Oooops: 没联系到实际嘛
<hamo> gfrog: 丫们有个脚本跑errata，errata一跑就是几百个job...然后所以体系结构占个遍
<imadper> huntxu: 没那么好的口才...
<Oooops> 实际，就一个。nnnnd
<roylez> imadper: #define _ARCH_PPC 1
<roylez> imadper: 很老的机器，lol
<Oooops> 没接过2个的啊。
 * adam8157 啥啊...
<Oooops> 蛋蛋干嘛呢
<gfrog> hamo: 真奇葩呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有很多这机器
<hamo> gfrog: 嗯嗯...
<imadper> roylez: 不过只有这一个内建的宏还真的是不好办呀...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<hamo> roylez: 居然还有ppc的...IBM不是都不生产ppc的机子了吗？
<roylez> hamo: 你懂毛
<adam8157> Oooops: 你把kk +q了?
<Oooops> 蛋蛋你要开会？演唱会？
<Oooops> 啥哦。
<Oooops> 我都才来
<roylez> hamo: 我等都是 Power User，懂么
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: power席
<tfcata> ps3用户都是power user了。。
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 编译gcc……
<Oooops> hamo: 那货，好骗钱。
<Oooops> 别人没得买。
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你那个是ppc32还是ppc64?
<kevinyings> 64
<roylez> imadper: RS6KC403，很老的机器，有可能是32...
<roylez> 我看看
<roylez> CPU Type: 64-bit
<roylez> Kernel Type: 64-bit
<Oooops> 啥公司，过5年，机器还不强制换的
<roylez> Processor Type: PowerPC_POWER5
<kevinyings> 我中了
<roylez> Processor Implementation Mode: POWER 5
<kevinyings> 损
<kevinyings> 什么时候淘汰，我来收废品
<imadper> roylez: 那为啥只有_arch_ppc? 主席是不是在64位的cpu下面装得32位的系统?
<adam8157> imadper: 我这里rhel4的机器都是ppc64
<imadper> adam8157: 但是这样的话, 不是很诡异吗? 一个ppc64的机器, 却不内建ppc64的宏
<roylez> imadper: aix 6.1
<roylez> imadper: 怎么可能32位
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 又是贵摸的AIX...
<adam8157> imadper: 你看我贴的 有的
<imadper> roylez: 哦, gaoji.... 没用过贵摸的aix...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我就怕这些宏不是可移植的...
<imadper> adam8157: 尤其是看到了主席的机器上没有之后..
<adam8157> imadper: uname(2)吧
<imadper> 那样对源代码改动太大了... 估计得改成两个patch.  adam8157
<roylez> imadper: P560的机器上试过了，输出一样的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我可以看到太SUSE
<imadper> roylez: 多谢主席了.    :-)
<MeaCulpa> imadper: http://bpaste.net/show/42589/
<Oooops> 机器有啥说的。求酷胖的图片库。
<Oooops> 赶紧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 搞定~   多谢~~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: YW
<imadper> 一万?  MeaCulpa 我没钱呀...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... You are Welcomed
<jianghu> 各位好 暑假结束了 人多不现在 还在午睡吗
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你的108位女将的库呢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 和蛋蛋补习去！
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 去
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 自己下
<Oooops> 不公布下？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .... adam打球去了吧? 看不到了....
<Oooops> 破胖子。抠门
<jianghu> ubuntu12.04怎么这么差劲啊 简直不能用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 哈哈，你有一盘goldrush 12 / 55
<hiei> roylez, 这两天台式机有没有断电过啊
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 为啥我看不到自己的K/D...
<roylez> hiei: 显然没有
<hamo> roylez: 这么多用户里就我有节操...
<hamo> roylez: 你们都没有节操！！！lol
<gfrog> hamo: 节操hamo
<gfrog> hamo: 节操洋hamo
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙你居然不上dooloo.info
<gfrog> hamo: 擦，哪有时间看那些闲蛋玩意
<gfrog> hamo: cisco的视频都看不过来。
<hamo> gfrog: 不是已经考完了？
<hamo> gfrog: 挂了无疑？
<gfrog> hamo: lab还没考呢
<gfrog> hamo: 刚刚又被benny忽悠去考RHCE
<hamo> gfrog: 为啥不考..
<hamo> gfrog: 免费镀金㖏
<tryit> gfrog, rhce怎么样？
<gfrog> hamo: 没准备好呢，去考必挂。10000多考试费呢，不能儿媳啊。
<gfrog> tryit: 啥咋样？
<gfrog> hamo: s/儿媳/儿戏/
<hamo> gfrog: RH不是包这个费用？还是说过了才给报？
 * gfrog 败家ibus
<tryit> gfrog, 含金量和难度
<gfrog> hamo: 过了才给报呗
<gfrog> tryit: RHCE还说含金量？乃搞笑嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 不是还有免费培训嘛...
<gfrog> tryit: 分分钟就过的玩意
<hiei> roylez, 我天天晚上被关机。
<gfrog> hamo: 你说RHCE？哦，是免费培训+免费考
<hamo> gfrog: 原来你说的CCIE...
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 啥。牺牲赢得时间而已。我经常这样。bs那些怕死的。
<gfrog> hamo: 外面考RHCA也很贵，3k一门，总共5门才能拿到CA
<Oooops> 天天flamethrow
<kevinyings> gfog:你们呢，你们不要钱？
<hamo> gfrog:  不过最近RH的认证确实没什么含金量了..
<gfrog> kevinyings: 据说免费，但是目前还没人去考
<ofan> 我搞个认证，10块考一次，有人报名没
<gfrog> hamo: CA还好吧，不过CA跟RHEL绑的太紧了，所以有人不太喜欢。但是cisco的认证跟他自己的设备一样绑的很紧
<daffodi> 很多北大青鸟的都有RHCE，搞的找工作都不好找……
<daffodi> CCIE据说很贵的
<daffodi> 凑合考个NA或者NP就那样了
<kevinyings> 尼玛，北大青鸟是什么东东
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> 看起来很强的样子
<daffodi> 北大青鸟培训啊
<daffodi> 基本上参加培训就有机会过……但是……能力真的……我不说了
<kevinyings> 都是北大的，难怪rhca这么值钱
<freeflying> gfrog, ca是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: RHCA
<daffodi> 我烦死了，那天有个过RHCE的居然问我iptables的问题
<freeflying> gfrog, rhca牛啊
<imadper> ca = 擦.  是艹的缩写
<gfrog> freeflying: 牛毛
<daffodi> CA比CE低一个档次好像
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的梦想啊
<kevinyings> rh的rhca过了没啊
<freeflying> daffodi, 架构师比工程师低?
<gfrog> freeflying: 靠呗，外头培训一大堆
<kevinyings> freeflying:翻译的不好，什么架构师，我吐
 * tryit rhca = Red Hat Certified Architect
<freeflying> kennyluck, 那是啥呢
<daffodi> freeflying: 我记错了，记成CT了
<kevinyings> 直接组装员
<freeflying> daffodi, trainer 也比 engineer强吧
<daffodi> freeflying: Red Hat认证技术专家（RHCT）
<kevinyings> freeflying:你看红帽自己人都不考，你觉得这还有料吗？
<daffodi> freeflying: 现在红帽官方在2011年1月1号，取消RHCT的考试，改为RHCSA　
 * freeflying 啥证书都没, 所以是个证书都想考
<freeflying> daffodi, csa是啥呢
<daffodi> freeflying: 主要课程：RH033（Red Hat Linux入门知识）针对MCSE、MCP、CNE等没有Unix/Linux使用经验的考生开设，RH133（Red Hat管理员入门）针对有基本命令行使用经验的考生开设。
<kevinyings> freeflying:宰猪头用的
<daffodi> freeflying: CSA认证系统管理员，我猜的
<freeflying> kevinyings, 很久很久前我要去RH, 结果啥认证都没, 他们就没要我了
<hamo> freeflying: 哇..你也想去过RH？
<kevinyings> freeflying:很久是多久，是火成运动之后那个点
<hamo> freeflying: 被RH拒了以后就决定搞个家伙回来搞RH是吧...lol
<adam8157> archl: 住在北京, 是不是北京人不知道
<archl> Oooops: 你呢。。。
<Oooops> 啥。。。
<archl> Oooops: ...是iGoogle。。。
<huntxu> archl: 不认识...
<archl> lol
<archl> Oooops: 搞什么。。。
<huntxu> 神的马甲，无论在irc还是在论坛，都是最多的
<archl> Oooops:  http://sidu.sourceforge.net/amtf/?tid=501
<archl> Oooops: iobdi /sidu搞得
<archl> ibodi
<Oooops> 这谁画的啊
<MeaCulpa> 画的很不错阿
<kevinyings> 哎哟哎，对上眼了       ，说什么谜语啊
<archl> Oooops:  就是这里的 ibodi以前用 sidu
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: namoamitabha
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦
<Oooops> 额
<ofan> 发现这个linuxeden是直接转发cnbeta新闻啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 是吗。 namoamitabba？
<kevinyings> ofan:不是吧，各种都有吧
<kevinyings> ofan:不过抄的多
<ofan> 一模一样
<Oooops> 下次更他说，画得一点都不性感。印度的，都性感些。
<freeflying> hamo, RH是我梦想去的公司啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, RH很屌的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 可怜... 你还是搞好Ubuntu吧
<Oooops> 还有这历史。 freeflying
<kevinyings> freeflying:加油啊
<zhpeng> freeflying, 你梦想破裂了
<Oooops> rh被蛋蛋霸占了。
 * freeflying 呜呜呜,  啥时候能进 RH啊
<kevinyings> freeflying:赶快远离这里啊，不然破灭啊
<ofan> 我想去m$
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 你不是不喜欢windows么。
<ofan> 曾经梦想的公司
<kevinyings> ofan: 几岁时？
 * archl 从来没梦想进入公司。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你傲娇...
<ofan> kev
<aguai> ???
<ofan> kevinyings: n久以前
<archl> freeflying: 。
<Oooops> freeflying:  adam8157的英文不行，你去挤他下来。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃在卖萌嘛？ @@
 * tryit 学好英语和算法吧，最根本的东西
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<Oooops> adam8157: 自己自觉。
<Oooops> lol
<adam8157> Oooops: 我这活儿, 侯总看不上
<ofan> 以前win2000泄漏过一次源码的，谁有啊
<Oooops> archl: 和我一样。
<kevinyings> adam8157:你真的阴雨不行，我们换换，我中文不行
<ofan> kevinyings: 啧啧
<Oooops> kevinyings: 阴啥
<archl> ofan: 问 那个复制 windows项目的人要。
<archl> ofan: 他们肯定有啊。
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我的英语? 四六级一次过, 看英文文档没问题, 可以无字幕看<新闻编辑室>
<ofan> archl: 。。
<ofan> 新闻编辑时是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gaoji
<archl> 不知道。
<hamo> adam8157:  gaoji蛋
<MeaCulpa> 牛蛋蛋~
<freeflying> Oooops, 我英文更烂啊
<adam8157> ofan: The Newsroom  美剧 很好看的
<archl> freeflying: 。有点感触。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo 你俩又装
<ofan> 我发现我还得看字幕
<hamo> adam8157: 还有乃每周跟美女manager开英文会忘说了
<Oooops> freeflying: 这么谦虚。。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我根本看不来。
<freeflying> archl, 感触啥啊
<ofan> adam8157: 什么类型的
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你们manager是美女？
<Oooops> adam8157: 你也可以无字幕看动画片。 nnnnd
 * archl 不知道美剧流行过啥。
<freeflying> Oooops, 是真的
<kevinyings> hamo:你的上司是美女？
 * archl 不看电视。。。
<ofan> 都市无聊题材的不看
<zhpeng> adam8157, 是什么类型的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gaoji!
<adam8157> zhpeng: 每周跟linda开会
<hamo> kevinyings: 是 adam8157 的美女上司
<MeaCulpa> 美女上司阿
<zhpeng> adam8157, linda是谁
<ofan> 我看supernatural
<adam8157> ofan: 去douban找
<Oooops> freeflying: 在乐乐来之前，我就认为这里你英文最好啊。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: rh所有kernel dev 的manager
<kevinyings> adam8157:linda印度的
<kevinyings> ？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 扯
<hamo> Oooops: 现在也是啊...阿蛋完爆樂樂的
<freeflying> Oooops, 你这样说让 MeaCulpa  情何以堪啊
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: wow, 宝莱巫
<Oooops> hamo: 不是吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我只是长于某些专业...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 仍然不知道是哪位
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ... 没见他说过英文啥的，除开awk
<hamo> adam8157: 快，gaoji蛋，给神证明一下
<adam8157> hamo: 你去shi
 * adam8157 我要踢人了
<Oooops> 乐乐会各种英文骂人。
<freeflying> adam8157, 这里现在多是是RH的啊
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ... 你干嘛老把我绑awk...
<adam8157> freeflying: 相当多...
<archl> awk？
<adam8157> freeflying: 十个人左右
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是吧
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这个像英文。 :D
<hamo> adam8157: 不可能这么多...
<gfrog> adam8157: Linda不是华裔么？
<MeaCulpa> ... 牛帽帽
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<hamo> adam8157:
<hamo> adam8157: linda不是日本人？
<adam8157> hamo: 有的, 还有俩从没说过话的, 从登录信息看出来的
<kevinyings> adam8157:linda不是荷兰的吗？
 * adam8157 我怀疑linda是中日混血的美国人
<ofan> 谁
<MeaCulpa> 在这样下去，有晒女上司图的倾向...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃果然爱上乃的女boss了。
<ofan> 新片？
<Oooops> gfrog: lol
<hamo> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 美国人最问不得种族，切记
 * gfrog 啧啧
<huntxu> 为什么 hamo 没事
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 只是怀疑
<Oooops> nnnnd  破蛋蛋干嘛
<kevinyings> 连图片都留了
 * MeaCulpa 双截龙，A+B 旋风腿
<ofan> adam8157: 杂了
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<zhpeng> hamo, 真的是美女?求图
<adam8157> ofan: 踢错了
<ofan> 擦
<adam8157> ofan: 第一季刚完
<Oooops> 那我呢
<archl> hamo: 妒忌adam，所以溜走了？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Splash Dmg
<Oooops> 赶紧赔礼
<hamo> zhpeng: 我也木有啊..已然不在RH了...
<kevinyings> adam8157:这借口也行
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog zhpeng linda不是我的boss
 * gfrog 填报销申请去
<Oooops> kevinyings: 都是踢错了。
<ofan> adam8157: supernatural已经到6基了
<hamo> archl: 嗯嗯...他把boss抢走了...我就走了
<ofan> firefly 不错，推荐
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo gfrog 吃饭睡觉打蛋蛋
 * tryit linda wang...?
<hamo> zhpeng: 打蛋蛋还是你疼...
<jusss> ofan: 查看指令位置的是啥？
<kevinyings> 蛋是圆的，概率当然一样大
<Oooops> 。。
<hamo> tryit: You know?
<ofan> jusss: 啥
<cfy> Oooops: 下班
<tryit> hamo, .
<jusss> ofan: 比如查找ls的位置
<Oooops> 快了
<ofan> jusss: which
<archl> cfy: 上班了？
<cfy> jusss: which ls
<ofan> jusss: locate
<cfy> archl: 没有,我对神说呢
<Oooops> ？
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<ofan> which只在PATH
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说virt devel这边年初也来了一个中国通美国阿姨呢。
<ofan> 里找
<archl> Oooops: 神还有班么。。。
<Oooops> jusss: type
<tryit> hamo, google "linda redhat"
<Oooops> archl: 打卡，按手指。
<jusss> Oooops: 哦
<cfy> Oooops: gaoji.....
<archl> adam8157: 我现在待的地方，2010年还想代理 RH 产品。。。
<archl> 结果RH没吭声。
<gfrog> archl: 代理。。。
<gfrog> archl: 貌似没这种模式呢
<ofan> archl: 啥地方
<gfrog> archl: 乃能代理卖订阅？
<cfy> imadper: 你还回学校么...
<hamo> gfrog: RH在国内很多代理的
<ofan> 不知道北美rh 包不包visa
<archl> gfrog adam8157: 某公司。
<gfrog> hamo: 例如？
<hamo> gfrog: 具体忘了...
<archl> 有宣传光盘。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 就是他们推广RHEL，然后从订阅里抽成
<archl> 样式奇特的
<jusss> tryit: wpa_supplicant是装在/sbin/下，为啥ctrl_interface=/var/run ?
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们还要不要人呢, 我再去试试啊
<gfrog> hamo: 乃属耗子吧。。。 撩爪就忘 @_@
<freeflying> adam8157, 圆梦
<ofan> jusss: 不一回事
<kevinyings> adam8157:rh有内部杂志吗？
<archl> freeflying: 。。。
<hamo> freeflying: RH小庙养不起候总啊...cc adam8157
<adam8157> freeflying: 庙小... https://careers.redhat.com/
<ofan> adam8157: 公司会不会给你们订lwn？
<jusss> ofan: /var/run/没wpa_supplicant
<adam8157> ofan: 我们的ip直接可以看
<ofan> 我擦
<tryit> jusss, 那是个运行时文件
<ofan> 我还想订来看看
<imadper> cfy: 回
<gfrog> ofan: 公司有集团订阅，挂代理可以直接看lwn
<ofan> gfrog: 爽啊
<daffodi> lwm是什么
<ofan> nnd
<gfrog> ofan: 从来没看过。。。
<kevinyings> gfrog:有电子版吗？求共享
<hamo> nnnnd...没看过lwn就走了..
<ofan> gfrog: 还是很好的，看过一些n年前的公开了的
<daffodi> lwn……啥东西
<gfrog> ofan: 那玩意不是几天之后就开放了么，有订阅只是早几天看到吧。
<ofan> gfrog: 哦  这不知道
<gfrog> ofan: 我也是道听途说
<ofan> 。。。
<gfrog> kevinyings: 这些东西肯定不可能外流的。
<ofan> kevinyings: 在线看的
<archl> lwn是啥？lwn.net?
<kevinyings> ofan:我就知道，求地址
<ofan> kevinyings: 要地址有啥用，要验证你ip 和帐号
<kevinyings> ofan:邮件列表太散， 月刊又太久
<kevinyings> ofan:给一个啊
<ofan> ml主要是讨论
<ofan> 我没有，买不起
<kevinyings> ofan:还是学校好啊
<archl> ofan: 加入 RH 就有了
<ofan> kevinyings: 跟学校啥关系
<kevinyings> archl:rh有几个看的，书非偷不读
 * gfrog 忘了lwn的帐号了 @@
<ofan> 不过能免费看safari图书
<archl> ofan: 还有特定学术网站开放吧。
<archl> ofan: 问你学院给不给你免费订阅lwn。
<ofan> archl: 对
 * tryit 大家聊聊学计算机的怎么赚钱吧……
<archl> ofan: 问google吧。
<ofan> archl: 估计他们都没人知道
<whatsyourname> 学计算机现在不好赚钱
<ofan> tryit: 修电脑
<hamo> ofan: 修电脑只能用来找妹纸》。。
<tryit> hamo, 同感
<xjhv> 妹纸现在都不需要会修电脑的阿
<archl> tryit 学好了，然后又能学，然后去想，现在想没用的。
<kevinyings> ofan:我读过的每个学校都被我赖了一本书
<ofan> hamo: 找基友也行
<xjhv> 你们还是学生吗？
<whatsyourname> 我不是学生了
<whatsyourname> 工作了
<archl> 是学生的站出来。。。
<archl> 没工作的我站，
<kevinyings> 我是
<whatsyourname> 这里难道还有学生？
<xjhv> 那还认为妹纸找屌丝修电脑？
<ofan> kevinyings: 你不是工作了？
 * hamo 赚钱？这频道里除了 roylez adam8157 gfrog MeaCulpa freeflying  imadper 神等等几个壕以外还有会赚钱的？
<wolftankk> 学电脑 教少妇用电脑
<kevinyings> 边工作，边学习
<archl> hamo: 。
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<tryit> 找漏洞写exploit赚钱吗？
<archl> hamo: 你不是会赚钱的么。
<ofan> 我想赚钱
<ofan> 做android
<whatsyourname> 想赚钱的原理计算机
<xjhv> 搬砖工溺了
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，确实，需要订阅的之后weekly edition，但是这玩意一周之后就开放了。
<whatsyourname> IT相关的都没钱途
<ofan> ios
<archl> tryit:  还不如自己写软件赚钱。。。
<kevinyings> it
 * MeaCulpa 拉卡买油条...
<ofan> gfrog: 额
<kevinyings> 就是民工
<whatsyourname> IT最终的结果就是沦落为码农。
<xjhv> 我有个同学在帝都，大学学的是计算机专业，上回看它拿着个iphone
<archl> 。
<xjhv> 老子手里只有两百块的诺鸡
<kevinyings> 卖油条赚的也比it多
<archl> iphone算啥。
<gfrog> ofan: s/之后/只有/
<tryit> 我的目标之一就是能读懂www.phrack.org上面的文章
<whatsyourname> 必须的
<archl> 什么人都拿iphone
<ofan> whatsyourname: 吗农不是人人都能当的
<MeaCulpa> xjhv: 我们这里洗头妹子也拿IPhone
<whatsyourname> 尤其vs2012出了以后，更多的码农更加悲伤了
<xjhv> MeaCulpa: 壕你不在菜那
<archl> xjhv: 真的。很多做头发的拿iphone
<xjhv> 搬砖工溺了
<xjhv> 伤不起阿
<ofan> archl: 看来你经常去做头？
 * adam8157 游泳去了
<archl> ofan: 我讨厌长头发。
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 抽筋
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你怎么知道洗头妹拿iphone的？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我家下面都是发廊
<kevinyings> ofan:做头是什么意思，把头做掉
<archl> hamo: 进去不就知道了。看到了就知道了。
<archl> kev
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 都进去过？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 当然也有洗脚妹
<archl> kevi
<archl> kevinyings: 就是理发。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 没，我自己剃头...
<ofan> kevinyings: 真凹凸，怪不得没妹子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 自己剃头！！！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 灵巧的人
<wolftankk> ....
<kevinyings> ofan:我虽然没妹子，但妹子每天都侵犯我
<whatsyourname> ofan: 哪有，应该只有不想当的说没有当不上的说
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我以前是等我lp弄头发的时候顺便找个人弄一下
<ofan> kevinyings: 啧啧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 会左右手同时用鼠标吧。
<wolftankk> ip不贵把..
<MeaCulpa> archl: 右手会用鼠标上班，但是玩游戏不行...
<ofan> whatsyourname: 未必，你去rh当个吗农试试
<MeaCulpa> archl: 基本用用的话，左右都会
<roylez> hamo: 劳资不会赚钱
<MeaCulpa> archl: 玩游戏只能左手鼠标
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<archl> roylez: 赚名气应该很快。
<whatsyourname> ofan: RH哪需要码农，人家需要女友
<whatsyourname> 女优*
<ofan> whatsyourname: 你装成女的去
<whatsyourname> 没意思
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: FaceBook上RH常贴几位女公关的
<whatsyourname> 不去
<whatsyourname> ...
<ofan> 日本那女友不还在个google当吗农
<whatsyourname> 昨天我惊讶了，有一个人追踪我IP居然查出我的具体位置
<ofan> 女优
<whatsyourname> 这招儿太淫荡了
<ofan> whatsyourname: 可以隐藏
<kevinyings> whatsyourname: 跟谷歌比，弱爆了
<whatsyourname> 哦
<tryit> kevinyings, google怎么了
<kevinyings> tryit:我在咖啡馆喝
<tryit> kevinyings, 然后呢
<ofan> 下了个10g的复仇者联盟
<whatsyourname> 对了，北京那个2M升10M 靠谱吗？
<jusss> ofan: 设置dhcp用啥
<archl> 10M应该吧。早就测试了
<whatsyourname> 哎
<whatsyourname> 我还是2,M
<archl> 10M不算啥。反正就是下载吧了。
<whatsyourname> 悲剧
<MeaCulpa> 上传是在对端口锁定的
<archl> 在佛山，在潍坊，都是 4M的。
<whatsyourname> 对了, youtube是用python写的，那么youku也是用python写的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 其实上传明明也有下载的速度
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 什么。
<ofan> youtube用python写的？？？
<kevinyings> 然后我就打开GPS，把我高度，经纬度什么都算了出来
<ofan> jusss: dhcpcd
<archl> ofan:  https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/29064/software-engineer/job
<daffodi> 我怎么记得是HTML5
<whatsyourname> ofan: 对
<piggybox> ofan:  是
<whatsyourname> ofan: youtube是用python写的
<archl> lol
<daffodi> 还有，youtube和youku啥关系
 * ofan 竟然不知道
<ofan> 以爲道乃特寫的
<piggybox> 没啥关系，国内山寨
<ofan> archl: 不會java
<whatsyourname> 但是我想知道youku也是用python写的吗？
<tryit> kevinyings, ...
<tryit> kevinyings, 崩溃啊
<piggybox> whatsyourname:  这就不知道了
<whatsyourname> 我能查吗？
<kevinyings> tryit:额...
<whatsyourname> 用import urllib.request
<daffodi> youtube怎么可能是道乃特写的
<ofan> Here’s a lecture by Cuong Do Cuong, the engineering manager at YouTube. ...  Cuong Do Cuong....
<whatsyourname> page = urllib.request.urlopen("http://www.youku.com")
<kevinyings> ofan:怎么发音的
<archl> 不可能 python 写的
<ofan> 不知道
<kevinyings> ofan:冲动冲
<whatsyourname> 哦，我刚问了一个人
<whatsyourname> 他说youku是用php写的
<archl> 。。。
<roylez> hamo: 居然有4次visit是从 San Jose 来的
<archl> 单一语言写都不会吧。
 * MeaCulpa 帽帽原来还刷JBoss...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 剩下20个软件就安装完gnome-light了……
<roylez> hamo: 不知道是谁
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 快了.
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 总结了一点小技巧，安装遇到问题先revdep-rebuild，不行就降级安装……再不行就重新安装错误提示中涉及到的软件包
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 屡试不爽
<hamo> roylez: 你马甲？
<hamo> roylez: 有个帐号是 zhangledexiaodi
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 张乐...
<ofan> 的小弟？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: revdep-rebuild很挫
<hamo> roylez: zuoledexiaodi
<archl> 。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 打错了
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<archl> hamo: 。你
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 挺管用的
<ofan> hamo: 你們密碼不是明文的吧
<kevinyings> hamo:是MD5
<ofan> 貌似我住策勒
<ofan> 註冊了
<hamo> ofan: 必然不是...
<hamo> roylez: 那个帖子居然被你砍了...
<hamo> roylez: 坏席
<kevinyings> hamo:是什么？
<hamo> kevinyings: MD5+salt吧...
<hamo> kevinyings: 我猜的...
<kevinyings> hamo:能破吗？
<hamo> kevinyings: 你猜？
<kevinyings> hamo:长度没上100
 * hamo http://dooloo.info/u/zuoledexiaobing
<hamo> kevinyings: 你密码100个字符？
<kevinyings> hamo:rh不是机密体系吗？
<hamo> kevinyings: 啥？
<cfy> hamo: zuoledexiaodi是谁?
<kevinyings> hamo:你们不是间谍机构吗？
<cfy> hamo: 听说你们刚屏蔽了360
<cfy> hamo: 在么?
<hamo> ofan: 你在kent?
<hamo> cfy: 不是屏蔽
<cfy> hamo: acfun怎么看原来的url?
<hamo> cfy: 是跳转...
<cfy> hamo: 哦.是
<cfy> hamo: acfun怎么看原来的url?
<hamo> cfy: 点开就行了
<cfy> hamo: 我是说源地址
<hamo> cfy: 你说视频源地址？
<hamo> cfy: 我不会
<cfy> hamo: 是阿
<hamo> cfy: 把评论关了跟视频源地址啥区别？
<kevinyings> 糊涂啊
<cfy> hamo: 我有部电影看到一般...
<cfy> hamo: 一半,,,不能直接跳过去.....必须从头缓冲...你说傻不傻
<ofan> hamo: 我擦 還記錄ip
<hamo> cfy: ...
<hamo> ofan: ...
<hamo> ofan: 我就问问...
<kevinyings> cfg : 问题是得多干多少东西？
<archl> hamo: 你是在间谍公司？
<ofan> 求推薦電影
<hamo> archl: 怎么会
<hamo> ofan: 看dooloo.info
<hamo> ofan: 主席推荐了3个
<ofan> hamo: 你們發帖都是自己起標題？
<cfy> ofan: 我刚帖的
<hamo> ofan: 嗯
<imadper> cf
<ofan> hamo: ...
<hamo> ofan: 有个电影圈子
<hamo> ofan: 都是主席推荐的电影
<cfy> hamo: 主席都是看完再推荐的么?
 * MeaCulpa 今天往dooloo灌了不少
<ofan> cfy: 哪貼的？
<kevinyings> 靠，ssh尽然直接锁定文件，万恶的windows
<ofan> 我不會起標題
<cfy> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac405710
<hamo> ofan: 那就赋值网站标题上来就可以了嘛
 * cherrot 马上就又要周末了哦 :D
<imadper> cfy: mmap 里面, 如果第一个参数我指定的很大(2TB左右, 我确定那里的空间肯定不会被用到), 然后后面的标志里面, 我放入了 MAP_FIXED, 就会失败, 但是如果取消那个标志, 就会成功. 但是成功地时候, 分配的地址也是我制定的地址呀. 求解释  cc huntxu  \rs  hamo adam8157
<ofan> cfy: 不看這種類型的
<hamo> imadper: 这...
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<ofan> acfun每個android客戶端？
<\rs> imadper: 不懂..
<imadper> hamo: 我看了man 里面讲的 MAP_FIXED 了, 但是显然跟他说的不一样呀!!!   cc \rs cfy adam8157
<roylez> cfy: 搞定岳父那个很不错。难得国产能看的
<ofan> 我在看已婚都市
<kevinyings> roylez,ofan:你们两个绝配
<ofan> acfun太卡了
<kevinyings> IT屌丝也需要生活的滋润啊
<cfy> imadper: 不懂,我过会研究下,看能懂不
<hamo> imadper: 你的 addr是不是页对齐的
<hamo> ofan: 米帝人民别敖娇...
<cfy> roylez: 怎么看acfun的源地址 ?我想下载下来.每次都得从头缓冲...
<ofan> 下載去
<imadper> hamo: 0x20000000000
<kevinyings> cfy:我记得这类视屏是限制原地址访问的
<iGoogle> cfy:
<cfy> iGoogle: 到家了?
<iGoogle> 是啊
<hamo> imadper: 跟踪一下strace...
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 我试试吧... ps, 机器在bos, 调试真慢... 一卡一卡的
<kevinyings> 还有半小时就撤了
<hamo> roylez: 求评论回复提醒啊！
<cfy> ofan: 不过,有吐槽字幕有时也不错..
<cfy> kevinyings: 那能不能底层看出来呢?我是opera,
<kevinyings> cfg:弄个截视屏的东东，截下来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天杀的防火墙，在办公网里装了个hmc愣过不了墙...
<ofan> 海盜灣上部去了？？？
<imadper> hamo: mmap 到一个高地址的时候, 比如到2g, 我的内存总共也没有2g, 会mmap成功吗?
<kevinyings> imadper:会的吧，我记得
<imadper> hamo: 这苨玛是跟体系结构相关的吧? 至少在x86_64下不行, 在ppc64下就可以....
<imadper> kevinyings: 要确定的...
<kevinyings> 好像可以拼接的
<imadper> kevinyings: 你确定这东西是noarch的?
<zzmfish> imadper: 会的，mmap仅仅是分配虚拟内存，而不是分配物理内存
<kevinyings> imadper:额，我不确定
<imadper> zzmfish: 在x86_64下, 分配#define HIGH_ADDR       (void *)(0x1000000000000)   会得到-ENOMEM
<imadper> zzmfish: 加上MAP_FIXED之后
 * imadper 这苨玛谁写的testcase!  
<imadper> zzmfish: 分配同样的地址, 在ppc64下得到-EINVAL
<imadper> zzmfish: 这个还可以理解, 因为ppc64的虚拟地址空间没有覆盖这么广. 超过这个值, 所以返回`参数不正确`.
<zzmfish> imadper: 这个地址是内核使用的吧，所以进程就mmap失败了
<imadper> zzmfish: 不过x86_64里面返回-ENOMEM就不好理解了. 因为已经覆盖这个地址空间了, 为何返回没有足够的内存呢?
 * fishoneeyed 穿越代理服务器，不错
<zzmfish> ppc64是什么？支持虚拟内存吗？
<imadper> zzmfish: 不是呀. 这个跟内核态的无关. ppc64里面, 用户态的程序在内核态下分配的空间是 0x0~ 0x7ffffffffff
<imadper> zzm
<imadper> zzmfish: 就算我指定一个小于7ffffffffff的数字, 也会出现那个错误.
<imadper> zzmfish: 密
<imadper> zzmfish: typo error, sorry
<imadper> zzmfish: 况且, mmap 里面的地址是虚拟地址空间的地址
 * gfrog md，fedora19这个主题。。。 满屏蝌蚪。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 你的崽呀~
<zzmfish> 有些嵌入式系统不支持虚拟内存的，比如android、塞班
<imadper> gfrog: lol
<jusss> ofan: dhcpcd 不能用
<imadper> zzmfish: 呃.. 我用的这个貌似支持... ppc64
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgR0TSg0W0M
<ofan> Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion With Trucks Full of 5 Cent Coins!
<imadper> gfrog: 这个是不是叫变态发育? 就是说小的时候看不出是你的崽崽, 长大了就跟你一样了.   cc roylez iGoogle
<jusss> ofan: dhcpcd dhclient都在设置失败
<ofan> jusss: 那你路由器有問題
<jusss> ofan: 没路由器
<ofan> jusss: 你贏了
<imadper> jusss: 你把色狒狒给打败了?
<imadper> OF
<imadper> ofan: 大洋马好厉害`
<ofan> imadper: 玩兒切
 * imadper 马狒大战. 大洋马获胜!
 * hamo ...
<hamo> gfrog:  你哪看的19的壁纸？
<gfrog> hamo: 升级了就看到了呗
<hamo> gfrog: 18不是还没发布？
<hamo> gfrog: 你看的rawhide?
<gfrog> hamo: .
<ofan> 嘖嘖 nexus 7 軟解720p rmvb無壓力啊
<gfrog> hamo: 然后dracut搞得udev挂掉了，系统起不来。
<gfrog> hamo: 正在想法找到问题。
<hamo> gfrog: great! 还好没去给dracut擦这屁股
<gfrog> hamo: 咋？
<hamo> gfrog: 就kdump那个活
<gfrog> hamo: 啊，乃放弃了？
<kevinyings> 永恒之塔为什么要收费啊
<kevinyings> 盛大一定今年死掉，连带该死的盛大云
<hamo> gfrog: linda没要我
<kevinyings> 盛大罄竹难书
<gfrog> hamo: 还好乃没去，这货弱爆了。
<kevinyings> 求详细具体动作
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<kevinyings> hamo:你离职没？
<Xuan_1987> Zzzzz...
<hamo> kevinyings: ...为啥盼我这个？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃熟悉dracut这货嘛？
<kevinyings> hamo: 额，我被你们搞晕了
<hamo> gfrog: 不...我用gentoo的时候从来不用initramfs...
<hamo> kevinyings: 乱了就对了...
<gfrog> hamo: 唉，整不明白，看看有没有bz去。
 * hamo wiki.kernel.org是被墙了/
<gfrog> hamo: 果然有了。 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=847418
<gfrog> hamo: 这烂货。
<hamo> gfrog: 貌似是kernel的bug...kernel和userspace不一致了...
 * hamo 困屎了...
<Xuan_1987> Zzz...
 * tryit 到家了……
<Flywater> what are you doing?
<Xuan_1987> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=14048  找这个问题的相关资料中。
<Flywater> 我去，日文的
<Xuan_1987> 大概是 在一个早于2011年的imac上安装ubuntu 64bit
<Xuan_1987> 然后 卡死在安装引导程序的步骤上一个多小时。。。
<Flywater> ……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, Gnome-light 3终于搞定了……
<hutumayi> ubuntu12.04用empathy登录gtalk怎么与windows视频?
<Flywater> 视频你就不要想了
<iexplore> 不能
<Flywater> 视频、音频、文件传输都不能
<hutumayi> 为什么 视频 不行?
<Flywater> 即便对方同样用的ubuntu和empathy也不能
<Flywater> 不知道
<hutumayi> 音频 都 是可以 的
<Flywater> 我和朋友测试过，我能看到他听到他的声音，但是他却既看不到我也听不到我
<Flywater> 不知掉怎么回事
<Flywater> 而且文件传输无论如何都无法成功
<hutumayi> 我现在测试的结果是互相能够 音频对话,视频只能看见自己
<xxc> hi
<xxc> every body
<hutumayi> 显示了一个结果是,windows方差个什么 解码
<Flywater> 我是把所有的gstreamer插件和empathy的所有插件都装上之后做的测试
<Xuan_1987> 12.04.1 的Gwibber 还不能发新浪微博呢 只能看
<Flywater> 音视频聊天应该用的是流媒体协议，如果不是编解码器的问题和empathy本身的BUG那就是谷歌对通信协议做了一些恶意修改。
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] hello?
<phoenixlzx> hello?
<hutumayi> 谷歌 的视频 不是用的FLASH么?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 额...这里还是通的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 有人能帮下忙么...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 是用flash啊
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 额...
<hutumayi> 那各个系统应该都 支持这种编码 的啥
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70790521gw1dvmy7pa4nwj.jpg
<Flywater> 不知道，gstreamer本身因为开源的原因可能存在一些兼容问题也说不定
<hutumayi> 为什么empathy的官方技术上表明的是能够支持视频的
<hutumayi> 但是英文太差
<hutumayi> 所以 理解 不了那上面的解决 方案
<hutumayi> 谁能帮忙一下
<Flywater> 支持不代表就能用啊……
<Flywater> QQ还说它支持Linux呢，你能用吗……
<hutumayi> 呃
<Flywater> 这里面的弯弯绕绕很多的，不要以为与微软相比谷歌就是什么好东西……
<hutumayi> 不会吧,怎么会做得这么差
<hutumayi> 至少这样的问题应该 能够 得到解决 的啥
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/735bbe72gw1dvid6c0x8fj.jpg
<Flywater> 谷歌除了搞出个浏览器是开源跨平台的你看看它哪个软件是开源的是跨平台的
<sikao_lfs> http://code.bulix.org/ijt3oa-82070       45年过去，弹指一挥间。 这个资料是45年前的。其实材料里反映的情况，可以推断当时社会上不合理的情况的一面。我想这个资料比较对应大家当前实际。。。。。..
<Higifi> 有人么QAQ
<Xuan_1987> 今晚好活跃。。。
<Higifi> AMD A6是应该选择AMD64这个把... 求问
<Flywater> 都以为开源人士很喜欢谷歌，狗屁，谷歌和苹果微软没什么区别
<Flywater> 是
<wolftankk> 还在加班@ @
<wolftankk> 好饿
<Higifi> 64位QAQ
<Higifi> 明天初三了怎么办QAQ
<Flywater> 凉拌
<Higifi> 没得linux玩了-.-
<daffodi> 那就好好看书
<Higifi> 不想看=。=
<hamo> Higifi: ...
<hamo> Higifi: 好好读书比现在玩linux重要多了
<Higifi> =-=读书不好玩
<daffodi> 等你考不上大学你以后想玩都没机会
<wolftankk> 利益是一切所在
<Higifi> =-=
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 真的，我觉得把你必须做的事情做完了，你才有可能做自己想做的事
<wolftankk> 开源 也是为了自己的利益
<hamo> wolftankk: ...
<Flywater> 你对开源有误解啊
<hamo> wolftankk: 不能否认利益的问题，但是不是所有人的是奔着利益去的...
<Flywater> 理查德听到你这话直接吐血而亡……
<hamo> Flywater: RMS是搞自由软件的，跟开源有区别
<wolftankk> -_- 我也不不是一片而论
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4c7c8720jw1dvlxn9gewjg.gif
<Flywater> GNU……
<Xuan_1987> GPL
<wolftankk> 也就那么几个公司和人..
<Flywater> 国产软件除了金山是开源的还有哪个，大家都说说
<namoamitabuddha> 金山是開源的……？
<wolftankk> douban 有一些
<Flywater> 金山卫士早就开源了
<hamo> cleamoon: 亲，欢迎访问 dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
 * hamo ...
<hamo> alvin_rxg: ...
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7f890dbfgw1dvl4v4x5nkj.jpg
<wolftankk> 国产软件 好像开源的不多
<wolftankk> 互联网产品比较多一些
<cleamoon> hamo, 不是在dooloo上看的
<hamo> cleamoon: 可以发到dooloo.info上啊
<wolftankk> 看起来有点类似 reddit...
<wolftankk> 就是没评论..
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/735bbe72gw1dvkkwlx32qj.jpg
<cleamoon> hamo, 好麻烦呀...
<hamo> cleamoon: 额...发贴麻烦吗？
<Flywater> flash广告能不能去掉一些……
<cleamoon> hamo, 我连放这里都觉得已经足够麻烦了...
<hamo> cleamoon: 额...
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4ab41f2bgw1dvkqmksfyxj.jpg
<Xuan_1987> 一个破电脑准备装Xubuntu好卡
<Xuan_1987> http://detail.zol.com.cn/52/51175/param.shtml
<Xuan_1987> 这个古董
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 那個 lubuntu 恐怕都不能跑
<Xuan_1987> L是必定不行了
<Xuan_1987> 试过了 CPU不被支持
<namoamitabuddha> 啥？
<Xuan_1987> 奔腾M
<namoamitabuddha> 啥叫 cpu 不被支持
<namoamitabuddha> 我也是 Pentium M
<alvin_rxg> 我可以去 dooloo 发点文字连接嘛？
<Xuan_1987> 引导的时候出现 CPU不被支持哦
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/76c562a6gw1dvkl83qyi3j.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> 那個和 lxde 沒關係的
<namoamitabuddha> 具體提示？
<namoamitabuddha> 我的 Pentium M 就比那個稍微好點
<namoamitabuddha> 1.73 GHz
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 你这个bot居然还给dooloo.info一个专门的描述..
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<Xuan_1987> 1.6
<namoamitabuddha> 你給下具體的提示
<Xuan_1987> 只能进XUBUNTU
<namoamitabuddha> cpu 不支持
<namoamitabuddha> 沒聽說過
<Xuan_1987> UBUNTU的又要找一个U盘
<Xuan_1987> 就是U盘启动以后 有个syslinux的界面 过了几分钟 就提示 CPU不被支持
<namoamitabuddha> 除非你不小心下載錯了 architecture 例如下載了 x86-64
<namoamitabuddha> 你是不是下載了 64-bit
<Xuan_1987> i386 有错么
<namoamitabuddha> 那不會
<namoamitabuddha> kernel panic?
<Xuan_1987> 忘记了 后面一个： CPU Not Be Supported
<cfy> 自己编译的内核?
<cfy> 神一样的cpu阿...
<Xuan_1987> 现在XUBUNTU的 进去了图形界面 但是点 Install Xubuntu 就没反映了 鼠标也巨卡
<namoamitabuddha> 你那個太奇怪
<namoamitabuddha> 什麼 CPU not be supported
<Xuan_1987> 就是官方下载的 12.04.1 i386 Live CD 的 ISO 烧到U盘里的
<Xuan_1987> http://detail.zol.com.cn/52/51175/param.shtml 就这个机器的
<Xuan_1987> 硬盘里有一个XP
<Xuan_1987> 我想弄UBUNTU进去的 现在选的XUBUNTU
<Xuan_1987> 先吃饭了
<iexplore> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQ0NTY2NzEy.html
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 什么年代的..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 還行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 高级..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不會導致什麼 cpu is not supported 什麼
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5d77de5bgw1dvj9ha92x1g.gif‘
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 应该比我的树莓性能好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 話說你啥時候考 CET4 的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 大二
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥時候背單詞的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不背单词
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 准备的时候没过.没准备倒过了...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不背單詞就能過？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你可以过的啦,CET4水的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 像 plough 這種詞彙
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 沒背過也知道？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥东西?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 還有 hedge
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 四級的 core vocabulary 啊
<cfy> adam8157_away: plough 和hedge知道么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不背你怎麼過的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么啦,照样过了
<Stephenjy> namoamitabuddha: 名字长死了。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 过了又不难,又不是考600+
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 过才425阿,
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我花了一個月背才勉強過了一遍所有詞彙，不知道忘記了多少。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 就一个及格的分数阿
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: gaoji
<iexplore> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg3OTAyNzEy.html
<namoamitabuddha> 這 nickname 怎麼這麼奇怪的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 滿分多少
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不知道哦
<cfy> (/ 425 0.6) => 708.3333333333334
<cfy> 大约这个分数
<cfy> 700+吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 安啦,很水的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 滿分是 unknown 的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 除非你要考600+
<daffodi> 满分710
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 700+吧,自己查去阿
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 谁记这个..
<cfy> daffodi: undergraduate?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 聽力如何？
<daffodi> 我毕业四年了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 到处都是真题试卷阿,到学校去买一份就知道了,
<cfy> daffodi: CET4过了?
<daffodi> 不好意思，CET-6
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 別人告訴我四級單詞 95% 要像 book 那樣熟悉
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 用不到吧...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我告诉你,我没专门去背单词
<cfy> daffodi: 哦.大叔好 :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 高考背過單詞麼？
<Flywater> 不背单词照样过
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没阿..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我没背单词，裸考，第一次见4级卷是在考场上，然后还果断砍下了580+的分
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这里应该有一堆人告诉你.他们裸考过了CET6....所以....
<cfy> hamo: gaoji........
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: toefl 考過沒？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 赶紧像 hamo 学习 580....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没
<cfy> hamo: 表示,和你同名的那个女老师也很牛的
<cfy> hamo: 表示我们学校和你同名的那个女老师也很牛的
<ofan> 四級高中畢業就能過
<hamo> cfy: ...
<hamo> cfy: 敢叫hamo的都不是一般人...lol
<ofan> cfy: 叫蛤蟆？
<zuriaake> 麻痹  我爱死XFCE了
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 考過 toefl 麼？你出國的時候
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 考得雅思
<cfy> ofan: 几分?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ietls 美國也承認？
<ofan> 6.5
<hamo> ofan: 你去米国考的雅思？
<namoamitabuddha> ielts
<xxc> ....牛人啊
<ofan> hamo: 砸了
<cfy> xxc: 来,我来给你介绍下
<cfy> 数学帝 -> namoamitabuddha
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 基本都承認
<hamo> ofan: 你出去读phd还是master还是本科？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 本科
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我四級單詞背的時候
<xxc> 我从来没学过英语....所以...英语经常考2,30分
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 60%~70%
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 都不認識
<ofan> hamo: master要考gre
<ofan> gre比較難
<cfy> ofan: 自费的?奖学金能拿多少?
<xxc> 我看文章一行70%不认识唉~
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我估计现在也是...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 現在應該在 10% 之內了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 高级
<ofan> cfy: 看學校
<cfy> ofan: 你呢?
<ofan> cfy: 6.5 能拿獎？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我覺得四級單詞基本上不長，但是很難記憶
<autumncat> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/08/29/0921217&amp;from=rss 支持虚拟化的平板 ……
<cfy> ofan: 你别反问阿....
<ofan> 考個8分說不定
<cfy> ofan: 学费+生活费,1年多少?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: scholarship 還要看別的東西吧
<cleamoon> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/20120803/1530/original_RMwe_255d00002e56118f.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 internship 什麼的
<ofan> cfy: 沒有，考過SAT的比較號拿將
<cfy> ofan: 学费+生活费,1年多少?
<ofan> 我是轉學的，沒靠SAT
<autumncat> 四级 考 8分拿奖学金?
<cfy> autumncat: IELTS
<autumncat> cfy: ……
<hamo> autumncat: 4级考8分？
<ofan> cfy: 看地方和學校
<cfy> ofan: T_T
<xxc> ....大家都很强啊...
<cfy> ofan: 我就关心你的
<autumncat> 唉？我怎么是 autumncat ……
<cfy> ofan: 你现在的.
<cfy> lolicon: 猫球,你来啦
<ofan> cfy: 一年2w刀最多
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 再給你幾個單詞
<cfy> ofan: 哦..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 都是 CET4 的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 估计都不会...
<lolicon> GRE 的单词才叫坑爹 =。=。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你说把..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ambassador
<xxc> 大师
<ofan> cfy: 有跟更便宜的
<lolicon> 好多专业名词
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/895808aegw1dvjgtap1opg.gif
<cfy> 大使?
<cfy> 我查查..
<lolicon> 中文都没见过
<xxc> 大使
<Flywater> 英语这玩意也就那样，除非是学科专业性非常强的
<xxc> ....天那....居然我认识...
<cfy> 天那
<cfy> 我居然也认识 :D
<xxc> OMG
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這單詞算是四級中比較長的了
<xxc> congratulations
<cfy> 祝贺
<xxc> 这个厂
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 你应该举例应该举单词书第一个词
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 好的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: abandon
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: abandon ……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: lesbian
<xxc> 放弃
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<Flywater> ……
<xxc> 拉拉
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6ae7384btw1dvj9t88dghj.jpg
<xxc> gun
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 再來幾個
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: reconcile
<lolicon> cfy: 我建议看乱序的单词书 …… 你看顺序版的第一个词就是 abandon ……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不知道拼寫對了沒
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我没空玩,单词了..
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没兴趣
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 沒必要吧
<xxc>  我看得是顺序的....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: reconcile不知道
<xxc> 很非耐力啊
<daffodi> 难道改英语频道了？
<xxc> 费耐力
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 本來背單詞就要有恆心
<xxc> good ideal
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 顺序版的，相似拼写的词会放在一起，容易搞混
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 我背了一個月 CET4 ......
<Flywater> 建议去#ubuntu
<lolicon> Flywater:  +10086
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: #ubuntu 不是和
<xxc> 我背了一学期....
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 不適合
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: #ubuntu 非常嚴肅
<Flywater> 没关系
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 只討論 ubuntu 的支持問題
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 我去過
<ofan> 話說光背單詞沒多大用
<cfy> ofan: +1
<iexplore> 还是汉语好
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 他意思是，ubuntu 讲的都是英文……
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 稍微有點和 ubuntu support 沒關係的
<namoamitabuddha> Flywater: 被趕走了
<ofan> 很多詞老外都不一定能會
<iexplore> 这聊天工具不能用中文名，很郁闷。
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/64c21460jw1dviaxq29e7j.jpg
<Flywater> 是，12.04测试的时候我去问过问题，结果被整到了#ubuntu+1
<namoamitabuddha> 你總不見得總是拿什麼 flocci... 那個長得不得了的單詞靠老外。
<xxc> namoamitabuddha:你CET4过了么
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 沒
<xxc> 我大四了还没过呢
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 就背了單詞
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<Flywater> 我大一过的
<xxc> 压力啊...我开始被书了
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 没考？ =。=。。
<xxc> Flywater:你啥时候开始学的
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我聽力不行
<xxc> 我大一过的二级C
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 背了单词应该差不多了吧=。=
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: VOA 聽不懂，估計 VOA Special 也聽不懂
<Flywater> xxc：没学过
<cfy> xxc: 你大四了?
<xxc> 好吧...买答案的...我不打算买
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: er 。。。 其实多听就好了，yamedie kimochii 也是这样学的嘛 =。=。。
<xxc> 是啊..逝者如斯服
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 日文？
<cfy> xxc: senior +1
<xxc> cfy:原来到这里的时候才高中呢
<Flywater> 在我看来英语这东西中学学学也就算了，大学就无所谓了
<cfy> lolicon: 猫球nb ,,日语,我觉得不错,去日本留学阿
<cfy> xxc: +1
<daffodi> 可以先听慢速VOA
<lolicon> cfy: ……
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 你在這裏這麼多年了？
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 聽寫 VOA Special 問題不大，聽懂沒嘗試過。
<ofan> voa太標準了
<lolicon> Flywater: 你人生不是只读个大学就完了啊……
<xxc> 是啊...中间有很常一段时间断断续续的来
<ofan> 就看美劇，看電影
<daffodi> 时间长了就能听懂了……
<ofan> 不過跟實際說的差別還是很大
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: VOA Standard 就不對了
<ofan> 就像沒人會跟新聞聯播裏說話一樣
<Xuan_1987> 回来了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你是說 accent 和 slang?
<lolicon> cfy: 钱 ……
<Xuan_1987> 我发现我的empathy没有在线名单了 在聊天框上的那个
<lolicon> cfy: 讲起日本 …… 我有个同学毕业去了日本工作，年薪 600W ……
<cfy> lolicon: RMB?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不光是吧
<lolicon> cfy: 显然是Yan ……
<ofan> 說話比較隨意
<ofan> 而且要交流
<cfy> lolicon: 那,换成RMB多少?
<cleamoon> cfy, 42W
<lolicon> cfy: 47W
<lolicon> cfy: 大概
<cfy> lolicon: 听说国内培训出国英语的没填有1W... cc lolicon cleamoon ofan namoamitabuddha
<Xuan_1987> 恩 大概这个数
<cfy> lolicon: 听说国内培训出国英语的每天有1W... cc lolicon cleamoon ofan namoamitabuddha
<xxc> iFvwm还在这里么
<Xuan_1987> 600万/年 在日本是高薪工作了
<ofan> cfy: 買不起房都是渣
<cleamoon> cfy, 必然不可能
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 我听说一般 300W
<Xuan_1987> 一般是28-35万月给
<xxc> cfy:ee还来这里么
<cfy> xxc: 来的.
<xxc> 叫啥
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 他 nick 經常變化的
<cleamoon> Xuan_1987, 没那么高吧？
<cfy> xxc: 你是谁?
<cfy> 我不能乱暴露神的nick阿
<Xuan_1987> 月给就是28-35万日币
<woshiee> 大家好
<xxc> 我是潜水多年的人
<cfy> xxc: 哦...不能说...
<xxc> 我说了,我高中就混这里了
<Xuan_1987> 东京刷盘子都有6万/周
<cfy> 我高中也在这里
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orzorzorz
<xxc> 见过你
<xxc> 不知道你记得我没
<xxc> x007007007
<xxc> 原来有bot呢,现在也没了...
<Xuan_1987> http://detail.zol.com.cn/52/51175/param.shtml 这配置XUBUNTU 启动不了安装啊 能进图形LIVE
<Flywater> 都是老前辈啊……
<alvin_rxg> 我知道 xxd，不知道 xxc
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: orgz你妹阿.你不是高中也在这里了...
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6a7d9d7cgw1dvhrgb9sktg.gif
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: orz你妹阿.你不是高中也在这里了...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 年代古老啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 还好吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没huahua这种古老
<ofan> cleamoon: 廢了
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6106a4f0gw1dvhju6wb87j.jpg
<cleamoon> ofan, 正好去练功
<hutumayi> 这里头都 大叔级别?
<xxc> 好久都没用ubuntu了
<Xuan_1987> 25岁 女儿一岁半 算大叔不
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 背過單詞至少能看懂一點英文文章
<ofan> Xuan_1987: 算
<xxc> ...算
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 必需的.不过不算太大
<Xuan_1987> 靠 原来我真老
<ofan> Xuan_1987: 他們都是90后
<cfy> ofan: 你不也是...
<ofan> cfy: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> 有 2000 後沒
<xxc> 1990算90后?
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 1岁半能打酱油么?
<cfy> xxc: 算
<ofan> xxc: 算
<Xuan_1987> 一岁半能拆房子了
<xxc> 一岁半可以填酱油瓶子
<hutumayi> 哦
<cfy> ...
<hutumayi> 都 哪些地方 的呢
<ofan> Xuan_1987: 不過這裏也有很多有娃的
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你到 #ubuntu 或者 #xubuntu 去詢問 ubuntu 問題吧
<xxc> cfy:是时候毕业?
<cfy> 我记得神崽都要小学了...
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 這裏問 ubuntu 似乎沒戲
<hutumayi> 怎么全都 往日本 跑
<cfy> xxc: 跟你一样阿
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 很多人不用 ubuntu
<Xuan_1987> 这频道名。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 或者 #lubuntu 去問下你那個什麼 CPU 問題
<xxc> 有人有问题?
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: ubuntu 地方社區都是這樣的
<xxc> 咋了?
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 這裏特別明顯
<Xuan_1987> 没事 在这里混着
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 對呀，你可以另外開一個 window
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 到那些頻道去問
<Xuan_1987> 我另外一边挂着 #ubuntu-jp
<hutumayi> 中文还有哪些频道热闹?
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你可以去問問 #ubuntu
<Xuan_1987> 挂了两天 就是一坟堆
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 那裏服務比較專業
<cleamoon> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m82sva0uWz1qdlh1io1_400.gif
<Xuan_1987> 萝莉控。。
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 這裏還有人鼓吹你把 ubuntu 換掉呢
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 对啊，换 arch 吧
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: arch 多好啊
<xxc> 换debian
<Xuan_1987> 换掉不是问题 问题是 这配置能跑什么 中文支持比较好的
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: arch 是好的 linux ！！
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 你会日语?
 * lolicon 其实是用 gentoo 的 ……
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 高级
<xxc> 如果你想升级后挂掉机子.就用arch
<Xuan_1987> 会日语啊
<cfy> Xuan_1987: 其实这里大叔很多的
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 其實你熟悉了之後
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 什麼發行版都能用
<cfy> 我以前一直以为 ofan 是大叔
<Xuan_1987> 问题是 要和ubuntu那样易于安装的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這詞彙認識不：gamble
<hutumayi> 都 从什么 时候开始玩LINUX的?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 读博?
<Xuan_1987> 第一个是fedora2
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 其实容不容易安装同用什么发行版关系不大
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這個詞彙一定要認識
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 跟运气关系比较大……
<daffodi> 老机器建议用那种小发行版
<Xuan_1987> 这性能 我不想说了
<daffodi> SLAX，DSL什么的
<Xuan_1987> puppy的中文支持不好
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你如果比較願意靜下心的
<iexplore> arch 好，性感
<Xuan_1987> slax 我怎么吧这个忘记了
<Flywater> 用tinycore吧
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 可以考慮 debian
<Flywater> tinycore
<xxc> 第一个是redflag
<Xuan_1987> debian很头大 我职业和计算机没关系 又去找一堆资料配置debian 我不如FreeBSD了
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 安裝雖然不像 ubuntu 那麼直接
<hutumayi> 这里头台湾的多?
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: debian 不需要一堆資料配置
<whatsyourname> Xuan_1987: 你是啥职业
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 安裝過程幾乎是一路 next
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 先用虚拟机玩玩吧 。。。 至少不会把启动引导搞坏
<Xuan_1987> 媒体出版相关
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 他那機子虛擬機太折騰
<xxc> 好像arch不用配置
<Xuan_1987> 虚拟机不好玩
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你用過 Debian 沒？
<xxc> 媒体出版?难道要用lex
<daffodi> 目测那机器是04年左右的
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7241dcedjw1dvh3i8p1dyg.gif
<daffodi> 现在DEBIAN很好安装的
<Xuan_1987> 我60人民币买的笔记本 就是回来折腾的
<lolicon> xxc: 你这话跟LFS不用编译一个意思
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 纸的那种？
<xxc> 就是就是..pex安debian不错
<Xuan_1987> 我自己用MacPro的 出来就是弄的一个ubuntu的本子
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: debian 非常容易玩轉
<daffodi> 你如果习惯UBUNTU那转DEBIAN很方便
<Xuan_1987> debian 用过的
<xxc> 我可没说LFS不用编
<Xuan_1987> 两兄弟么 不是
<daffodi> 3.2之前的？
<xxc> 貌似要三遍呢
<Xuan_1987> 忘记什么版本了 很久没折腾过了
<piggybox> Xuan_1987:  哇，你竟然用Mac Pro
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 現在 Debian 很方便的
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你看下 Debian 的 Installation guide
<Xuan_1987> MacPro怎么了
<daffodi> 什么两兄弟，UBUNTU基于DEBIAN，算debian的派生
<xxc> 我现在就是debian
<Xuan_1987> 我还是优先考虑Slax
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: 我覺得 Debian 很少需要去折騰很多東西，嘿嘿。
<piggybox> Xuan_1987:  米多啊
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你應該優先考慮 Ubuntu
<Xuan_1987> Ubuntu不能启动安装 就是我之前说的 CPU不被支持
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw690/89eb4153jw1dvbcx3jw3mj.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你可以去 #xubuntu 和 #lubuntu 去問
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 什么CPU
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你在這裏問，只能聽到說：“那是因爲 Ubuntu 糟糕……”
<Xuan_1987> 折腾M
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 有些說法是不負責任的
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: X86 的不行么
<Xuan_1987> 和名字一样M体质的CPU
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha, :D 严重同意～
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你去那些官方 channel 去問
<Xuan_1987> 都不行
<cherrot> Xuan_1987, 肿么了？
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 不會得到如此不負責任的回答。
 * lolicon pm 难道不是 x86 的么 ……
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 過來人
<Xuan_1987> 本来就60人民币拿来的破本子
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 是 x86
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha, :D
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我就是 Pentium M
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 我一來就被騙走了
<Xuan_1987> 没想过要为了这本子去搞那么多事情
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/757b2ef7tw1dvg6403jvzj.jpg
<cherrot> Xuan_1987, 什么状况？
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 你不去 #lubuntu 或者 #xubuntu 去問
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 最差的記過是
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 最差的結果是
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 被騙到一個個 distros 然後查閱一大堆 wiki
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975422 这里说 pm 不支持 pae 所以要下载木有 pae 的斑斑
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 這還好
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: 版本
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/803d4ec9tw1dvfwcfhtqaj.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: 最後發現也搞不定，然後有人勸你換電腦
<Xuan_1987> 所以啊 省点力气
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 怎麼看是否支持 pae
<cherrot> 现在32位的Ubuntu都直接不支持 non-pae的CPU了 蛋疼
<cherrot> 以前默认是non-pae 如果发现大内存再编译内核的好像
<lolicon> cherrot:  激进啊 …… 之前还有人叫内核扔掉 x86 支持 。。
<Xuan_1987> 什么是大内存啊
<lolicon> cherrot: 然后就有人吐槽说先扔掉对键盘的支持……
<cherrot> lolicon, Adobe扔掉X86可以理解，内核扔掉…… 擦咧。。
<piggybox> 超过4G内存
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 內核不會扔掉
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 那个帖子貌似说 12.04 不再支持不支持 pae 的机器 ……
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha, 嗯 这论调太激进了
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 內核還支持一些很奇怪的架構呢
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a180de74gw1dvfxj542kij.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 怎麼可能扔掉 x86
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 32位
<Xuan_1987> 那还不如说和MAC OS X 一样 只支持自己家的硬件
<cherrot> lolicon, 至少12.04就不支持non-pae了  记得11.04还支持的
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha, 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 對呀
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 對了，怎麼看 CPU 是否支持 pae
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha, 我是从芯片官网找的
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 什麼版本的 Pentium M 不支持 pae?
<Xuan_1987> Dothan-400
<lolicon> Xuan_1987: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html 其实关键是内核，要用个不需要 pae 的内核，用户空间都不用管的。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 請教
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: google ……
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 那個教程的 deb conf 是 expert mode 麼
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 最下面
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvfb1wuo1ng.jpg
<Xuan_1987> SLAX 怎么安装到硬盘的？
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 什麼最下面
<alvin_rxg> 你妹！ firefox 的字体不能 fallback 嘛？。。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 有个支持 non-pae 的 livecd ……
<zuriaake> 谁用过lxmed
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我說 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 那個 pae 我知道怎麼查閱了
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo 就行了
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我覺得有些奇怪。因爲我在安裝 Debian 的時候不記得有內核讓我選擇。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 安裝 Ubuntu alternate 的時候也沒有。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 哦，好像安裝 debian (expert mode) 的時候有提示
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 我記憶不好
<Xuan_1987> 大家 我想问一下 Linux 有没有什么工具能把ISO刻录进U盘的
<namoamitabuddha> 直接 dd 應該就行
<namoamitabuddha> 現在都是 hybrid disc
<namoamitabuddha> Xuan_1987: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/146217.htm
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70790521gw1dvesn4fgutj.jpg
<xjhv> 几大主流发行版都可以硬盘安装，配合 Grub1/2 或者 grub4dos
<cleamoon> http://m2.img.libdd.com/farm4/221/08F5032A40FBFF5719BED8C3BD70ECDD_500_749.JPEG
<alvin_rxg> firefox 不会使用 fallback 字体么………………………… T_T
<hamo> adam8157 周末怎么安排的/
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道呢还, 这周末正好我一个同学过来还
<adam8157> hamo: 要不明晚也行啊
<daffodi> liveusbinstall应该可以的
<hamo> adam8157 工作日晚上不好吧...不是所有人都你那么闲天天游泳的...
<maplebeats> 求救。。。。。https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ya0ggmig3k6f1/2012-08-29%2021.22.43.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Dropbox - 2012-08-29 21.22.43.jpg - Simplify your life (@ dropbox.com)
<maplebeats> 谁救救我啊。。。一用鼠标中键，Xorg就有可能直接阵亡。。。
<hamo> adam8157 你啥同学？妹纸？
<adam8157> hamo: 设有
<adam8157> hamo: 舍友
<hamo> adam8157 又是舍友...
<hamo> adam8157 你多少个舍友啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 7个啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我们宿舍是两室一厅两卫 一共八个人
 * hamo -_-!
<Xuan_1987> 真好 那么多基友
<ofan> cfy: 對 我是你大叔
<whatsyourname> 蝙蝠侠没意思
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 1个半小时的会，看样子要开到2小时
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji
<hamo> roylez_: 然后就没了？就这一个会？
<roylez_> hamo: 今天就一个
<alvin_rxg> map* 驱动问题。。
<ofan> roylez_: 晚上還開會？
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/29957/
<alvin_rxg> 机器人罢工了？
<rootroot> hello
<rootroot> heh
<rootroot> hehe
<rootroot> :)
<adam8157> hamo: 我刚掉线了, 啥也没看到
<alvin_rxg> hehehou
<rootroot> o o o
<rootroot> you ren ma
<hamo> adam8157 你想看到啥？
<zuriaake> root~~
<adam8157> hamo: 那猎头一直给我打电话发短信...
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得她 就是看上你了
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹...
<hamo> adam8157 我感觉你也有意思
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹妹
<daffodi> 咋没给我打电话的……
<adam8157> hamo: 声音远不如上个猎头
<hamo> adam8157 但是很可爱啊
<hamo> adam8157 我都听出来了
<hamo> adam8157 你还怕啥
<Xuan_1987> 怎么没人改名教 sudo
<adam8157> hamo: 我没听出来
<hamo> adam8157 要不就从了吧...
<Xuan_1987> dd 命令可以用来刻录U盘的是吧？
<hamo> Xuan_1987: 刻录U盘？
<adam8157> hamo: 我告诉k, 就说你撺掇我
<Xuan_1987> 是不是只要 dd if/1.iso of/dev/sdc1 这样就可以了？
<Xuan_1987> 还是要将ISO挂载/?
<hamo> Xuan_1987: 1.这个需要一种特殊的iso，你要确认你的iso能不能这么干  2.即便可以，也必须到裸设备，就是不带数字的那种
<roylez_> hamo: 渣蛤蟆
<roylez_> hamo: 渣黑毛蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez_: 我这撺掇阿蛋跳槽那
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<Xuan_1987> debian的网络安装iso
<hamo> roylez_: 顺便还给他找个妹纸...
<Xuan_1987> 裸设备是？
<roylez_> hamo: 跳去毒孃？
<hamo> roylez_: 有个妹纸一直缠着阿蛋最近
<hamo> Xuan_1987: /dev/sdc
<roylez_> hamo: 是毒孃么？
<hamo> roylez_: 不是毒孃
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里？
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQzNTMxMTMy.html
<hamo> roylez_: 一个猎头..提wind river找的
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQzNTMxMTMy.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【油库推荐】英国女孩动情翻唱 我的歌声里 By 曲婉婷—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<Xuan_1987> /media/xxxx 行不行的？
<alvin_rxg> kk: 天亮了，起床了
<hamo> Xuan_1987: 不行...那个是挂载了的文件系统
<Xuan_1987> 必须不能挂载文件系统？
<hamo> Xuan_1987: 嗯...因为dd会将原有的文件系统整个破坏掉
<oneIeaf> 哈哈。。
<Xuan_1987> 有没有类似 ultraiso 的软件可以用的
<Xuan_1987> 又或者MAC OS X的那种卷管理工具
<hamo> Xuan_1987: 不知道了
<Xuan_1987> 直接挂载ISO然后恢复到目标设备的
<xjhv> 究竟是要装啥系统阿
<hamo> roylez_: 我今天翻log...发现以前有好多ruby 被oom-killer干掉的log
<xjhv> 有个 linux live usb creator 可以试试
<roylez_> hamo: 你说god吗？
<hamo> roylez_: 不是，没用god前...ruby被内核的oom-killer直接就杀了
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<Xuan_1987> ubuntu里就有一个 启动盘创建器   。。。
<Xuan_1987> 大家都把这货给忘记了么
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 你是想干嘛阿？
<Xuan_1987> 在ubuntu下 把debian的网络安装iso烧录到u盘上
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 真是蛋疼，
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] guru: Hi, 我是伟大的阿搓(guru), 主人好像不在, 我来陪你聊天吧^_^
<UbuntuTalk>  我知道主人的好多小秘密哟, 使用gossip命令我就告诉你。作为交换，你能告诉我蓝仙女在哪儿吗？
<roylez_> hamo: free 265M
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] Cat9876: Try saying that with more or less context.
<UbuntuTalk> The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about ASKQUESTION1.  Try being more or less specific.
<UbuntuTalk> Do you believe in god?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] guru: 伟大的阿搓还比较笨，不懂你在说什么，上面的话是伟大的阿搓的朋友Cat9876说的。 你可以使用 "Q:问题内容 A:回答内容" 来教会伟大的阿搓，或者可以继续同Cat9876聊天
<xjhv> 查一下 Grub4dos 搞 debian  net 安装
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] Cat9876: Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it.
<UbuntuTalk> What is your occupation?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] guru: 伟大的阿搓还比较笨，不懂你在说什么，上面的话是伟大的阿搓的朋友Cat9876说的。 你可以使用 "Q:问题内容 A:回答内容" 来教会伟大的阿搓，或者可以继续同Cat9876聊天
<roylez_> hamo: god这个狗没白养
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] Cat9876: That is interesting.
<UbuntuTalk> Do you like talking to me?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] guru: 伟大的阿搓还比较笨，不懂你在说什么，上面的话是伟大的阿搓的朋友Cat9876说的。 你可以使用 "Q:问题内容 A:回答内容" 来教会伟大的阿搓，或者可以继续同Cat9876聊天
<xjhv> 尼马，刷什么屏？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我开错了
<hamo> roylez_: 以前有oom-killer的时候，咱们可是20个worker...现在10个...不好比较了...
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 忘了关机器人
<xjhv> 不明觉厉
<Xuan_1987> 启动盘创建器 是个好东西
<daffodi> Xuan_1987: 你试试liveusbinstall
<xjhv> Xuan_1987:
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: title Debian Sid
<xjhv> kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=128000 devfs=mount,dall
<xjhv> initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.gz
<xjhv> boot
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvb9zr0j39j.jpg
<xjhv> 直接硬盘引导不就得了
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvb9zscux4j.jpg
<xjhv> 这货不支持 ntfs 分区，请放在 FAT32 或者 ext4 分区，记得是
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvb9ztpuufj.jpg
<Xuan_1987> 我要放在一个8GB的U盘里 然后插到一个只有256内存的笔记本上
<xjhv> 那你把你的优盘格成 fat32，然后装上 grub4dos
<xjhv> 然后引导你的 Debian iso 和解压文件
<Xuan_1987> ubuntu自带的 启动盘创建者 已经帮我解决问题了
<xjhv> 蛋疼
<xjhv> 恭喜
<xjhv> 不明觉厉
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候来的？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 能穿代理服务器真不错。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 就是能穿越代理服务器。
<alvin_rxg> 没懂
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: thunderbird加入了irc功能。并且能穿越代理服务器。以前我用emacs+erc不可以。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: “穿越代理服务器” 是啥意思？
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 你这是什么时候的老笔记本，装 Win98 吗？
<Xuan_1987> 装xp的
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 就是我白天上网的时候需要使用代理服务器。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 用emacs+erc在win下不能用。
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 那你是要装服务器，还是要装轻量桌面做日常运用？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 启动时带个参数？
<Xuan_1987> 装来折腾
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不行，emacs在win下使用代理服务器比较麻烦。就没有折腾。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 其实给自己做个二级代理，加一个协议转换应该可以。懒得弄了。
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 还不如装个 win98 或者精简版的 xp，更像电脑，像这种机器只适合搞搞超轻量的那种发行版，Debian 不适合
<alvin_rxg> -.- 好累
<Xuan_1987> 有人说适合 有人说 不适合 到底是哪个
<\rs> ofan: 求opengl畫球例子
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: linux +x 很考验电脑性能！比 win 不轻量多了！
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 你自己试试罢
<shen__> Xuan_1987: 一定要x？
<Xuan_1987> 要x
<xjhv> 试试 Puppy Linux
<xjhv> Slitaz
<Xuan_1987> 没中文
<xjhv> Tiny Core Linux
<Xuan_1987> Slax
<shen__> Xuan_1987: 不知道openbox能不能让你满足……
<daffodi> 要X那也没啥，装xfce就是
<daffodi> 我机器装xfce开机200出头
<shen__> Xuan_1987: 我的上网本就是装xfce，速度很快
<xjhv> 它只有260内存
<Xuan_1987> 250
<xjhv> xfce 不太行，不过以前我那笔记本，xfce 开机加输入法，80m
<shen__> xjhv: xfce都扛不住还是openbox得了
<daffodi> fvwm或者fluxbox，这总行了吧
<xjhv> 这货要中文阿，后两者肯定不行
<xjhv> openbox 可以耍耍，基本跟个 X +绑快捷键启动_+tint2 没啥区别
<shen__> xjhv: 这种机器要求还这么高
<xjhv> ……
<xjhv> Xuan_1987: 俺代你挨批了，装 98 或者精简 xp 罢
<shen__> xjhv: 装个没x的纯服务器已经算合理利用了
<shen__> sorry，我是不是搞错对象了。。
<daffodi> dwmplus……
<daffodi> 或者你装红帽9
<daffodi> 反正找个04年左右的发行版装
<Xuan_1987> 在装debian
<shen__> 顺便问下大家有没有家用的服务器？做服务和备份什么的
<Xuan_1987> 居然吃得消
<Xuan_1987> 有Time Capsule 不需要文件服务器或者备份服务器
<ofan> shen__: nas
<ofan> htpc
<Backtrack> 终于找到党了$_$
<maplebeats> 求救啊。。。https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ya0ggmig3k6f1/2012-08-29%2021.22.43.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Dropbox - 2012-08-29 21.22.43.jpg - Simplify your life (@ dropbox.com)
<shen__> ofan: HTPC不错
<ofan> nas不错
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 驱动驱动驱动
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 求一个
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我也觉得是intel驱动的问题。。。但是为什么我用鼠标中键会导致这个错误啊。。。而且还是随机性的
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a6df79d6gw1dvajdu9dipj.jpg
<shen__> ofan: nas也只解决了存储的问题，想弄个有计算能力的服务端
<Xuan_1987> 你要做什么计算？
<shen__> Xuan_1987: 定位家用，主要是用来备份，开web hosting，开个git仓库等等
<Xuan_1987> 一机多用啊///
<shen__> 但是我的构想是一个耗电小，长期在线的稳定机器，所以一直在纠结……不一机多用成本高了去了
<shen__> 要求是有点苛刻，我也只是甩出这个问题看看大家想法
<Xuan_1987> 其实最经济的还是  macmini server
<Xuan_1987> 可以命令 也可以图形化配置 搭载 Mac OS X Lion Server
<Backtrack> 123
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 编译个webkit-gtk相当漫长……
<ifceux> :-D discuz 好差哦 就跟windows一样
<Xuan_1987> phpbb
<Xuan_1987> 疼讯能做出什么好东西
<xjhv> tryit: webkit、gcc、glibc、chromium、firefox
<xjhv> 傻逼表
<tryit> xjhv, ff，chrome我都用的bin
<xjhv> 比装个 kdebase-meta 还废劲
<namoamitabuddha> xjhv: gentoo?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: obsolete 和 stale 有什麼區別？
<xjhv> chromium 没有 bin，当然俺只用 ff-bin 和 chrome
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一个废弃..一个稳定..
<xjhv> 现在 opera 比较不稳，不然 opera 最好，看着不爽的是 opera 缓存在内存里面
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥啊
<xjhv> namoamitabuddha: 蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 穩定是 steady 吧
<cfy> stable:steady nad not likely to move or change
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 英语辞典
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我說 stale
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是 stable
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦..看错了...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: stale 有食物不新鮮的意思，但我說在表示 old 的用法中
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道,嗯
<tryit> xjhv, 待会我敲个emerge -DNuv world; init 0就去睡觉了……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 四級詞彙，我忽然發現我沒搞清楚。
<maplebeats> 四级单词80%都认不到的路过。。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 四級是不是很喜歡靠詞義辨析？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 ensure/assure/insure 什麼的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這幾個詞本來就差別不大
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 四级什么的，我这种大部分单词都认不到的都能过。。。。
<hutumayi> 换字体了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你高看CET4了.即使到了CET6.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 都不用搞清楚这些单词的区别哦.我指500-的水平
<ifceux> Cet有
<jusss> tryit: 用wpa_supplicant链接后用ifconfig看只有inet 6,没有inet
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ensure/assure/insure 網上一搜索就是什麼“四級考點”，但是似乎 native speaker 也不區分這幾個詞的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 考它妹
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我才不看这些东西呢
<cfy> 照样过
<tryit> jusss, 悲剧的孩子，用ubuntu吧
<hutumayi> 聊天内容的字体 怎么没换?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這是國內考試最喜歡考的考點
<hutumayi> 在哪儿换
<cfy> 没技术含量的东西,CET4/6,当然我指500-的水平
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 詞義辨析
<xjhv> tryit: 不错，只能晚上作用
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 要是600的水平,那我不知道,
<jusss> tryit: 正在用
<Xuan_1987> 表示我不会英语 会日语
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 老外根本不是這樣的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 老外強調聯繫
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道.没见过老外
<cleamoon> http://photo1.fanfou.com/n0/04/zm/ys_339214.jpg
<tryit> jusss, ubuntu应该有GUI的程序吧，我看你这几天问关于wpa_supplicant的问题，我都替你觉得烦了
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/50ce29fagw1dv9xtrmugej.jpg
<maplebeats> jusss: wpa_supplicant的配置文件不是很简单的么？
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 我全部 wpa_supplicant 之後 dhcpcd
<xjhv> 搞个 networkmanage 万事大吉
<jusss> tryit: 我也烦，man里写的很少，网上中文教程又少，感觉恶心死了
<xjhv> 没必要折腾这些有的没的
<jusss> maplebeats: 关键是我在连ChinaNet CMCC-EDU ChinaUnicom这样的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 用 network-manager 吧
<tryit> jusss, 实在是帮不了你，我设置好就没动过，都用了2年了，忘记当时怎么配置的了
<maplebeats> jusss: 为什么不用nm?
<jusss> maplebeats: 不知道是否加密，也不知道xxx
<maplebeats> jusss: wcid也行啊
<jusss> maplebeats: nm只有在gdm开启后才能用
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你連加密不加密都不知道，怎麼開始用 wpa_supplicant
<maplebeats> jusss: 谁说的，我gdm压根没有
<xjhv> kdm 无压力
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 他的意思是要跑 xorg 之後才能很好的用 nm
<xjhv> 实在不行买个路由
<jusss> maplebeats: 那你一定有dm
<Xuan_1987> 买个路由+1
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 我当时好像也挺费劲的，不过弄好了就一直没动
<maplebeats> jusss: 我只有一个WM啊
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 那是因爲你鏈接的無線網絡簡單
<xjhv> 睡了，同志们，可怜阿，折腾阿
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 假如複雜，就難弄了
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 我自己的路由器啊，设置的也有密码什么的
<maplebeats> nm-cli，你还没试过么？
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 這當然算簡單的
<jusss> maplebeats: 说的就是nmcli
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 就一個 WPA2-PSK
<jusss> maplebeats: 你用的是nm-applet吧
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 家用的弄那么复杂干什么
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: nm-cli 很渣
<jusss> maplebeats: 你既然只开了wm,那一定有tray panel之类的吧
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你沒跑 X?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: nmcli wpa_supplicant跟X有关？
<maplebeats> nmcli怎么了？
<jusss> nmcli根本就不能用pppd
<maplebeats> 你打算拔号？
<maplebeats> 拔号用rp-pppoe啊
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不需要，但是有 X 配置起來方便的多
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: nm 在設計上是傾向 X 的。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你那些東西最好參考 ArchWiki
<ercvi> 刚掉了，cmcc真差。。。
<maplebeats> 要x的是nm-applet，不是nm...
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: nm 不需要 X，但是 nm 的配置程序主要是在 X 下的，nm-applet 或者什麼 qt 的東西吧
<jussss> maplebeats: 你在只开wm下用nmcli试试，能连上吗
<maplebeats> 我开机就能连上，我开机没图形界面
 * namoamitabuddha 懶得折騰
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 那是因爲你配置好了
<maplebeats> 是啊
<maplebeats> 你到底是要连接什么， wifi?还是拔号？
<jussss> maplebeats: wifi
<jussss> maplebeats: nmcli根本就不能pppd
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: wifi 需要 pppd?
<maplebeats> pppd，你搞什么啊
<jussss> maplebeats: 连wifi又说需要找啥freedesktop之类的，不开gdm就不能连上wifi
<maplebeats> wifi和pppd有毛关系啊
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 不需要
<lolicon> 装个 wicd ...
<jussss> maplebeats: 没关系
<maplebeats> Wicd或者netcfg，对cli的支持也许会好些吧
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: wifi 的話 wpa-supplicant 有啥問題？
<jussss> maplebeats: 只是想说nmcli不能连pppd,连wifi又有些条件，
<maplebeats> 。。。
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 因为不知道ChinaNet CMCC-EDU ChinaUnicom的信息，所以不知道咋写配置，而网上有没这些信息
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: iwlist -scan
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 在 root 中
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 早看过了
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: Encription key: off
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 不加密的
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 没说eap mode
<maplebeats> ef>vi ChinaNet-fMta
<maplebeats> ef>sudo cat ChinaNet-fMta
<maplebeats> [connection]
<maplebeats> id=ChinaNet-fMta
<maplebeats> uuid=030a1d61-8dce-4479-95c9-43386cc84709
<maplebeats> type=802-11-wireless
<maplebeats> [802-11-wireless]
<maplebeats> ssid=ChinaNet-fMta
<maplebeats> mode=infrastructure
<maplebeats> mac-address=C0:18:85:6F:A3:A0
<maplebeats> security=802-11-wireless-security
<maplebeats> [802-11-wireless-security]
<maplebeats> key-mgmt=wpa-psk
<maplebeats> auth-alg=open
<maplebeats> 我被踢了？
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 對呀，直接臉上
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 連上
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 不加密的
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 好像是 iwconfig 吧，鏈接不加密的網絡
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 需要验证吧
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 驗證不是無線網絡驗證
<maplebeats> key-mgmt=wpa-psk
<jussss> maplebeats: 你的ChinaNet 是wpa-psk的？
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: CMCC 那個是連上之後
<maplebeats> chinanet的
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 然後上某個網站去登錄的
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 我沒記錯的話
<maplebeats> nm的配置文件也简单啊
<jussss> maplebeats: 你iwlist wlan0 scan搜出来的chinanet的Encription key不是off?
<lolicon> jussss: 连上，开浏览器，登陆
<lolicon> jussss: 网页登陆的
<maplebeats> jussss: chinanet是没有密码的！
<maplebeats> jussss: 我这里以前在学校登陆的时候记录的
<maplebeats> chinanet/cmcc哪有密码
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 瀏覽器很難離開 X
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 人家是为 windows 设计的 ……
<jussss> maplebeats: 把你配置文件贴下，
<maplebeats> 你没有X，连上chinanet只能靠脚本
<maplebeats> 我刚刚贴了啊
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 登陆页面不给你弄成 ie only 算偷笑
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 你粘貼的只是連上，還要上某個網站
<maplebeats> 真是麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: IE Only 的網站是怎麼回事？
<jussss> maplebeats: 你贴的是wpa_supplicant?
<maplebeats> http://p.vim-cn.com/cZc
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 字面意思
<maplebeats> 我贴的是networkmanager的配置
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 是設計不標準還是用了 ActiveX
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: either
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 設計不標準的話
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 那 IE 訪問標準的網站 rendering 也會出問題
<jussss> maplebeats: 那怎么用这个配置文件?
<maplebeats> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<maplebeats> 这里面的
<maplebeats> 我的配置不代表你能用。。。
<jussss> maplebeats: 我知道，我想知道具体指令是啥，配置我会改写
<maplebeats> 不用指令，这个是system-connections里的
<maplebeats> 启动nm自动连接的
<jussss> maplebeats: 全称是就是nm?
<maplebeats> 你非要用CLI，netcfg也许更好些。。。
<maplebeats> NetworkManager！
<jussss> maplebeats: NetworkManager需要notification area,你的wm里有？
<maplebeats> 没有
<maplebeats> 不是必须的
<jussss> maplebeats: 那你能启动?
<maplebeats> 为什么不能启动。。。
<maplebeats> networkmanager只是一个服务！要图形界面的是nm-applet！
<jussss> maplebeats: 启动networkmanager,然后它就会自动读取那个配置文件联网？
<maplebeats> 是的，因为我就是这么连的网
<jussss> maplebeats: 哦
<maplebeats> nmcli虽然不能完全代替nm-applet，肯定基本功能是实现了的！
<jussss> maplebeats: 哦
<lolicon> 理论上可以手写脚本用 dbus 控制 nm ……
<Xuan_1987> 于是都没人说话了
<Backtrack> 我是大菜菜
<alvin_rxg> 「程序员求妹子，调试她身上的漏洞」，听着好有理的样子～
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 波特
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的车开的如和？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哦?不是阿
<Xuan_1987> 问个问题 xfce 对 gnome有依赖不？
<microcai> Xuan_1987:  yep
<microcai> Xuan_1987: 有
<microcai> Xuan_1987:  xfce 没 dm , 只能借用 gdm 咯
<Xuan_1987> 不是有xdm么
<microcai> Xuan_1987:  xdm 功能太弱了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd 这小子现在怎么了，怎么不理人？
<alvin_rxg> 死了
<ofan> 默哀
<Xuan_1987> 这里有用debian的不
<Xuan_1987> debian对驱动的支持是不是和ubuntu一样的 我SNB平台的本子
<ofan> 一样
<Xuan_1987> ok
<Xuan_1987>  谢谢
<Xuan_1987> 居然还有那么多人在线
<Xuan_1987> 。
<Pwnna> ..
<imadper> adam8157_away: 早
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席
<imadper> \rs: 早
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷啪
<Xuan_1987> 真早
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 早, 尾巴酷胖~
<imadper> gfrog: 早, 基娃~
<imadper> ofan: 早~
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 还行吧
<Xuan_1987>  怎么会出现 帐号已禁用。。
<Xuan_1987> -iam
<Xuan_1987> ，，
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 复制错误信息来看看?
<Xuan_1987> (06时02分12秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<imadper> 断线了吧....
<Pwnna> .
<Xuan_1987> Gwibber不能发新浪微博了
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: ... 早
<Xuan_1987> :-(肚子饿
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 酷胖叔也起这么早?
<piggybox> 三星出了Galaxy Camera很酷啊，还发明了个新词phablet
<imadper> \rs: emacs 24.2出了?
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 我每天6:10起床的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 看来胖叔的生活很健康嘛~ 起来之后去散步不?
<difan> 来自洛杉矶的问候。。
<difan> 恩第一次来#ubuntu-cn飘过
<imadper> 洋人? 国人?
<Xuan_1987> 估计是洋人
<difan> 国人
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 怎么会猜是洋人呢?
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 洋人何必说来自洛杉矶的问候
<Xuan_1987> 拿了卡的吧
<difan> Xuan_1987: 爱国人士表示不拿卡
<Xuan_1987> 那就好
<Xuan_1987> 我想拿卡都还拿不到
<imadper> Xuan_1987: 有什么好的? 还是拿了卡好呀....  cc difan
<difan> 我们公司 sponsor 的
<difan> 如果真想拿倒是可以来我们这里
<difan> http://www.google.com/about/locations/los-angeles/
<imadper> difan: 国内水深火热, 你还是拿卡好   cc  ofan
<difan> imadper: 是么？有一阵子没回去了
<imadper> difan: 完全不是ccav里面描述的太平盛世
<difan> 每天看新闻联播算是什么水平
<imadper> difan: 虽然宝宝赢了康师傅... 但是没有好转....
<imadper> difan: 没事, 每天同时看新唐人就可以了
<difan> 新唐人还不如ccav的
<imadper> difan: 都是说瞎话, 比谁说的离谱. 目前为止, ccav获胜
<Xuan_1987> 在一个256内存的本子上折腾了一个晚上
<Xuan_1987> 累死人了
<difan> 继续编译google pinyin...
<piggybox> google pinyin是开源的？
<difan> 我是google的
<Xuan_19871> 问个问题 Xubuntu 下有什么好用的清理工具？
<Xuan_19871> :-(
<Xuan_19871> 问个问题 Xubuntu 下有什么好用的清理工具？
<ofan> difan: 啥公司？
<Xuan_19871> 63个家伙不说话
<difan> ofan: google.com
 * tryit hello
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-30
<tusooa> ls
<roylez_> stupid.ID10T.txt
<ofan> difan: 犇
<Xuan_1987> O:-)
<Xuan_1987> 下线
<ibodi> ofan
<ibodi> 找人测试网页。手里有 tablet 上网的联系一下。
<ofan> ibodi: 啥
<ibodi> 没事了。
 * tryit tablet刚学会这个单词……
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... 散步... 要刷牙洗脸做饭上班...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 几点上班呀? 胖叔.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 9点
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你离贵摸也很远?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 横穿Mordor
<MeaCulpa> 郊区->郊区
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 買架飛機吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 跟我一样... 等下哈, 给你推荐个好东西. 我去找一下地址
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 买这个  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202656.htm
<ofan> 30英里太慢了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 太慢了
<MeaCulpa> 噪音估计也厉害
<ofan> 沒有安全氣囊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 主动降噪的耳机...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你只为自己考虑...
<whatsyourname> urllib.request library <--这行代码是从python的库里自带的吗？
<sjd_zeus> 早上好呀，各位
<Joseph64> Moring
<Joseph64> kk: weather
 * tryit 帮忙解释下syslog.conf中第二行的意思,"*.*;auth,authpriv.none		-/var/log/syslog"
 * tryit 我不理解的是为什么前面有*.*了，还要加分号后面的内容
<piggybox> whatsyourname:  那是python3自带的
<whatsyourname> piggybox: 功能就是访问指定网站是吗？
 * Cherrot Eggache... 擦咧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 飞高一些呗...
<roylez_> imadper: adapter君
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 主席
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<tenzu> roylez_: NKU昨天没有派部队去机场
<roylez_> tenzu: 给我准备的女学生呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 校园里大把的
<roylez_> tenzu: NKU渣渣，穷到不开湖
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnnd
<tenzu> roylez_: 所以两个学校得资源共享
 * tenzu 觉得两个校长合体是王道
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 都不知道校长是啥了
<may> im
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQzNTA1MTA0.html
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 在？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 在
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 请问如何将一个主动安装的软件设置为那种由于被依赖而安装的软件，即让它不在world里出现但又不卸载它
<tenzu> roylez_: 毒龙不能自动登录?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: emerge --oneshot
<MeaCulpa> tryit: emerge --oneshot 将不会把你现在安装的软件计入world列表，短一点可以写成emerge -1
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 多谢, :)
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 如果你已经装了，则要手动去改了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: /var/lib/portage/world
 * piggybox 去烤了两块羊排~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 帮忙看下上面的那个问题，关于syslog.conf的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, syslog.conf中第二行的意思,"*.*;auth,authpriv.none		-/var/log/syslog"，我不理解的是为什么前面有*.*了，还要加分号后面的内容
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
 * MeaCulpa 不懂syslog, syslog-ng
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 上面是哪里...
<Lrush> 有人见过这种错误码？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 呵呵，就是指我刚才问过的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没看到...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我昨天装好了gnome-light 3，系统出现莫名其妙的错误
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 手册上说gnome 3推荐方式是gnome 3，而不是-light
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我现在又在装gnome 3了，快完成了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我没进过gnome
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 为什么不学下syslog呢，我也是在装软件无聊的时候打开了鸟哥私房菜那本书在看
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你工作是做什么的？最擅长啥？
<MeaCulpa> log没用，家里系统挂了就是挂了 :)
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 英文是不是最好？
<Oooops> 翻译下蛋疼吧
<Oooops> 没事做了
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 翻译A? 没几个词阿
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我要是英文翻译好，早去帮zl翻gentoo doc了...
<Oooops> 翻译下“蛋疼”吧 <---
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 关键是中文太差~
<Oooops> 就是这个词。。。
<Oooops> 啥哦。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 不是有公认翻译了么，Eggache
<Oooops> 这意义不太明确啊
<MeaCulpa> 很明确
<Lrush> atzilla@118.186.196.232) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Lrush> * daffodi (~chatzilla@113.57.244.18) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我要是英文翻译好，早去帮zl翻gentoo doc了...
<Lrush> <Oooops> 翻译下“蛋疼”吧 <---
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 关键是中文太差~
<Lrush> <Oooops> 就是这个词。。。
<Lrush> <Oooops> 啥哦。
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 不是有公认翻译了么，Eggache
<tryit> MeaCulpa, zl?
<Oooops> 头天乐乐翻译成plain in adam
<Lrush> atzilla@118.186.196.232) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<MeaCulpa> 其实应该是Ballache
<Lrush> * daffodi (~chatzilla@113.57.244.18) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Oooops> .
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我要是英文翻译好，早去帮zl翻gentoo doc了...
<Lrush> <Oooops> 翻译下“蛋疼”吧 <---
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 关键是中文太差~
<Oooops> ..
<Lrush> <Oooops> 就是这个词。。。
<Lrush> <Oooops> 啥哦。
<Lrush> <MeaCulpa> Oooops: 不是有公认翻译了么，Eggache
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 对人类，Egg只能是卵子
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
 * gfrog 早
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ballache才对
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Lrush> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Lrush> v[Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Oooops> ache,,, 咋和archer类似。
<daffodi> 这lrush什么东西
<MeaCulpa> 怎么又有人被我ignore
<MeaCulpa> Lrush是啥
<daffodi> bot？
<Oooops> bot or emacs-client
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: Ball可以指代男人的胆子
<Oooops> 是吧。可还是egg好点
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: got balls 就是有胆识
<MeaCulpa> 还是ball好
<Oooops> 这么奇怪的说法，也知道。nnnd
<Oooops> 哩语？
<ofan> big balls
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 知道为啥不能用Eggache么
<qiushu> 、topic
<Oooops> QQache 形象些不
<Oooops> 不知道
<daffodi> 奥莱利没有Lisp的图书是不
<Oooops> ofanache
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: eggache是痛经
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 所以完全不能用在男人身上
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 真的说了，就要闹笑话了
<Oooops> 我去看看
<MeaCulpa> 国人造词的时候，应该先查阅一下
<Oooops> 可google translate 真把egg ache翻译成蛋疼了
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 是么？
<Oooops> 并不是痛经
<Oooops> 你去看。真的
<MeaCulpa> google translate 水平一般，且中文部分是那个文盲李开复高的
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 你试试看纯粹一点的国外网站，或者Urban Dictionary
<Oooops> Dysmenorrhea 才是啊
<ofan> eggache我n年前就在用
<Oooops> ofan: 说明你文盲了n年
<piggybox> daffodi:  没有
<ofan> Oooops: 初中的時候就發明了
<Oooops> 2. 	eggache 	3 up, 4 down
<Oooops> 	one of the symptoms when a chick is PMSing
<Oooops> Don't bother Nancy today, she's got an eggache or something.
<daffodi> piggybox: 没有没有吧，就是想看看lisp的东西，觉得那个出版社比较靠谱，么有算了，反正现在没用
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: PMS你知道么
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 所以我说Egg指卵子
<Oooops> 真个没懂
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 自己wiki...
<MeaCulpa> 经前综合症
<piggybox> daffodi:  lisp有很多免费的书
<Oooops> 那ball ache也不对
<Oooops> Ball Ache 	38 up, 16 down
<Oooops> 	Like pain in the ass. Refers to a laborious task.
<ofan> 沒有直接翻譯
<ofan> 一般都說pain in the ass
<daffodi> piggybox: 想买纸质的，电子版的看着不舒服，还要开电脑，纸质的随时可以看
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...
<ofan> 腚痛
<Oooops> Ball Ache 	25 up, 14 down
<Oooops> 	When things are a whole lot of hassle and not much fun this is the feeling you get in your balls (scrotum). Females also feel this even though they have no balls.
<Oooops> Ball ache 	24 up, 15 down
<Oooops> 	Similar to blue balls; Ball ache occurs when a man spends all night grinding with a lady but, alas, does not ejaculate, leaving him with a dull ache in the testes. It is the worst pain a male can suffer.
<Oooops> ..
<Oooops> 为啥都有人down呢？
<Oooops> 破酷胖。连经前综合症都研究过。lol
<hamo> roylez_: 居然有ie8的用户...
<qiushu> 怎么清屏？
<roylez_> hamo: 然后呢？
<Oooops> It is the worst pain a male can suffer.
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<Oooops> roylez_: 你来翻译。 Similar to blue balls; Ball ache occurs when a man spends all night grinding with a lady but, alas, does not ejaculate, leaving him with a dull ache in the testes. It is the worst pain a male can suffer.
<Oooops> 酷胖批判了你昨天的翻译
<roylez_> Oooops: 我不会
<Oooops> 昨天不是翻译过嘛
<Oooops> pain in adam
<hamo> roylez_: 必然被跳了啊
<Oooops> hamo: 你有egg么
<hamo> Oooops: 神
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 丫加油
<hamo> roylez_: 等2.1.0出来了一起搞吧...我觉得是bootstrap的bug
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gnome-power-manager make error: docbook2man gnome-power-statistics.sgml &> /dev/null
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 重新安装过docbook2man所属软件包了，也revdep-rebuild和emerge -DNuv world过了
<xjhv> 咦
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 也尝试将gnome-power-manager降级安装了，都不行
<sulit> 好
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<roylez_> debianer: dooloo.info
<huntxu> roylez_: 嘟噜
<huntxu> roylez_: 我觉得你的nick也要改成dooloo应景
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: gentoo-cn要是没人装过，就没辙了，去bugzilla搜一下
<gfrog> roylez_: 嘟噜席
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我去问问
<roylez_> gfrog: ...
<debianer> roylez_: 是你的网站吗
<roylez_> debianer: 对
<hamo> gfrog:  应该是多撸席
<debianer> roylez_: 好丰富的图阿，佩服
<debianer> roylez_: 我要能有一个就好了，我有好多照片哦
<roylez_> debianer: ...
<debianer> roylez_: 我有很多照片，就是懒得上传哦
<debianer> 一张一张的传，又不知道到那张照片了
<if_else> 各位兄台，我用 nmap 扫描 nmap -sT 扫描结果没有任何输出：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/140047
<if_else> 但是用 nmap -sO 查到有 tcp 端口的，为什么 -sT 没有扫描出来？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> debianer: ä¼ imm.io
<MeaCulpa> Mageia超越Ubuntu，成为第2大发行版，仅次于Mint。
<MeaCulpa> Mageia啥玩意儿...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 擦，还真是
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 貌似是perl的问题……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: perl... 恶心~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: mandriva fork出来的，rpm一族，无视
<MeaCulpa> :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 法国佬用Linux的口味永远这么糟糕
<MeaCulpa> 法国佬，不予评论
<xjhv> mandriva 以前在 ubuntu 9.04 时代比 ubuntu 还是要易用得多阿
<xjhv> 而且也很好看
 * adam8157 这猎头, 骚扰就骚扰吧. 邮件各种空格,换行,排版错乱, 搞得我很不爽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<daffodi> 第一大是谁啊？fedora？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在猎头很好的，我一个PDF的CV人家还说帮忙改改~~
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: Mint
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 求你这样的猎头啊...找工作各种不顺...
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有办法把俩unix socket连到一起嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是说一个socket的recv接到另一个的send上去，
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿 ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 写个程序不停转发?
<gfrog> adam8157: 太二了。没标准方法？
<adam8157> gfrog: 弄个管道, 一边接一个...
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛管道能接socket？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 我得查查...
<gfrog> adam8157: 求教 @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?
 * gfrog 话说当年面西门子，也是被猎头各种改CV，然后俺现在的英文简历就是那时候改出来的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: socket互相连的问题，乃有方法嘛？
<MeaCulpa> unix socket不能乱接管道么？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没使过啊。 咋用？
<roylez_> gfrog: 我只用告诉那些渣人，哥每天晚上3小时英文会议
<gfrog> roylez_: 嘟噜席碉堡了。
 * hamo 多撸席威武！多撸席荡漾！～
<palomino|working> :o
 * gfrog 谨慎猜测某人要杯具。
<zhpeng> 疯了
<madper_mtg> zhpeng: 怎么了?
<madper_mtg> zhpeng: 一来就看你疯了...
<zhpeng> madper_mtg, 帮我干活儿，我付钱。。
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 因为乃是mad
<madper_mtg> zhpeng: 你不是真把眉毛都刮了吧?
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。
<madper_mtg> gfrog: ... 好吧...
<madper_mtg> zhpeng: 啥活?
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<madper_mtg> cfy: ToT.... 今天一天培训... 我了个擦!
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<cfy> madper_mtg: 培训什么?我刚才在vmware下装了mac os
 * hamo momo roylez_
<madper_mtg> cfy: 培训, 如何在rh可以更成功~
<madper_mtg> cfy: 如何跟别人沟通
<cfy> madper_mtg: itunes打不开主页....升级需要好几个消失...我就不想用了...
<cfy> madper_mtg: 哦...gaoji....
<cfy> madper_mtg: itunes打不开主页....升级需要好几个小时...我就不想用了...
<madper_mtg> cfy: 别用osx了... 没意思的
<cfy> madper_mtg: 为啥没意思呢?
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 卡内基嘛？
<madper_mtg> cfy: 苹果的笔记本, 不在系统, 在外观
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 不是, 新员工培训
<gfrog> madper_mtg: wow
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 叫啥NHO还是NOH还是啥的
<cfy> madper_mtg: 系统也不错吧,至少ccl在mac os还有额外的功能
<madper_mtg> cfy: 好吧...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 实习生也去NHO？ 现在福利这么好？
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.20ju.com/content/V44423.htm
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 这叫福利??!!!
<gfrog> madper_mtg: NHO各种发纪念品啊，各种吃喝玩乐啊。
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 你来听听?!
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 还有两天假期
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 没有... 只管一顿饭...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 乃妹儿，新人都NHO过，我又不是不知道啥状况。。。
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 嗯？ 啥状况。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 是乃们人太少了...拉实习生去NHO凑数...
<gfrog> hamo: 不至于吧。。
 * adam8157 NHO无聊的要死, 我一直睡的. 浪费绳命
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不够八卦
<madper_mtg> gfrog: adam8157 发衣服吗?
 * madper_mtg 去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺NHO的时候听到很多八卦呢。
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 发
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 我那时候发
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司周围有西饼屋么?
 * gfrog 不过似乎真的NHO越搞越烂呢。特别是那谁走了之后。
<gfrog> adam8157: 老莫西饼？ 中关村东路上。
<adam8157> gfrog: 中关村东路? 哪里?
<roylez_> gfrog: 啥是nho？
<gfrog> adam8157: 往村儿里方向也有吧，好利来啥的。
 * MeaCulpa z.cn 有意思，我买写字还给我箱子里装气泡..
<gfrog> adam8157: 物理所东门向南路对面。
<daffodi> cfy虚拟机里装的黑苹果么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 亚马逊豪呗
<cfy> daffodi: 是阿
<zhpeng> roylez, new hire orientation
<bluezd> adam8157: 他们好像都去培训了，为啥没有我啊？
<MeaCulpa> NEO.
<adam8157> bluezd: 也没有我啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 也没我！
<cfy> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我就没经历过培训，所以猎头给我科普18摸组织架构
<adam8157> bluezd: 那个破培训, 听我的, 千万别去!!!
<cfy> 只有 madper_mtg .... cc madper_mtg
<bluezd> adam8157: gfrog 哦，好吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 我以后一个也不会参加
<cfy> madper_mtg: mtg是啥?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: meeting
<gfrog> bluezd: NHO去听听挺有用的，见见各位总儿，混个脸儿熟
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.这个意思阿
<bluezd> adam8157: 这次好像是 kexin 过去讲的
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 你也去培训?
<roylez_> cfy: 摸他哥
<cfy> roylez_: 没听过
<adam8157> bluezd: 咋可能...
<roylez_> cfy: mtg
 * gfrog 如果是各个部门的新人都有的话更好
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 你们组欺负新人? 让你去...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 在一个服务器上看到个牛的不行的脚本，变nmon输出为柱装图...全字符
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，那个培训不是 NHO,新人的 NHO 在 9 月 24-25 号
<adam8157> bluezd: 反正那些卡内基什么的破玩儿千万别去
<adam8157> bluezd: 不过你可以去一次感受下多坑爹
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 蛋疼的人总是有的
<PS> helle
<PS> hello
<daffodi> 感觉很多人都一个公司的……都在IBM？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋， socket呢？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿，socket呢？
<bluezd> adam8157: 像卡耐基那种我是肯定不会去的，别的麻到可以考虑考虑
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: grep -o awk | wc -l 显示121个， cut 0个...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，不懂~
<adam8157> gfrog: 问 huntxu ... 咱不懂
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: -_-
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: 。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看一部片子再去上班
<gfrog> huntxu: 肿么把俩unix socket接起来啊？ recv对send
<huntxu> gfrog: pipe不行么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 都说pipe呢，我去试试
 * huntxu 其实想问为什么得开两个...
<roylez_> huntxu: 一个人搞基搞不起来
<roylez_> huntxu: 所以要开俩
<huntxu> roylez_: 一个人可以自撸
<gfrog> huntxu: qemu呗，一个guest起一个serial，我想把这俩serial连起来。
<gfrog> huntxu: 还有其他的方法么？
 * hamo 参考 多撸席 就可以了
<huntxu> gfrog: 写个转发的 = =
 * gfrog 不过想想直接把serial重定向去stdin/out似乎就行了。。 但是新的chardev貌似没法用stdin/out
<gfrog> hamo: 乃的网站真的叫多撸？
<hamo> gfrog: 嘟噜...
<gfrog> hamo: 多撸？
<gfrog> hamo: 那俺给乃想好logo了，千手观音。
<huntxu> gfrog: socket 接收到的数据貌似总是得放buffer里？
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙
<hamo> gfrog: http://dooloo.info/p/Q2m 主席给你的
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，然后呢。。 不过看起来还是自己写脚本转发靠谱？
<hamo> gfrog: 标题写错了而已
<hamo> gfrog: 这明明是青蛙嘛
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac267840
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后就是还要自己转发啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: 又不能直接把它接收到一个fd里去
<gfrog> huntxu: unix socket可以直接用read/write么？还是要recv/send？
<huntxu> gfrog: 你还想能干嘛...
 * hamo 了解贵摸为啥不要我了...我们部门跟贵摸有业务往来，不能挖啊！
<huntxu> gfrog: 你能搞到fd就可以read/write
<gfrog> huntxu: emmm，不熟悉unix socket，那个socket 文件不能直接open？
<roylez_> hamo: 丫居然downvote那蛤蟆图
<hamo> roylez_: 咱们也得想一个像“ 上游戏，不要让游戏上你”这样劲爆的口号
<hamo> roylez_: 必须downvote
<huntxu> gfrog: 我也没用过unix socket...
 * gfrog 又让我想起了当年看到 adam8157 的评论。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥啊啥啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说啥了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 花儿街搞基牛蛋蛋？
<gfrog> hamo: 口号？ 俺也给乃想好了，“用多撸，忘掉机油”
<hamo> roylez_: ^^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 我到底评论了啥啊
<gfrog> hamo: 配上千手观音的log，是不是碉堡了啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 没啥
<adam8157> gfrog: .... 我很痛苦
<Oooops> 当年，，蛋蛋青涩年代？
<gfrog> adam8157: 上hamo多撸啊。
 * hamo 蛋蛋的软肋...
<hamo> gfrog: 主席的多撸...
<Flywater> 有人知道火狐在linux下的硬件加速渲染后端是什么吗
<gfrog> hamo: 是乃的多撸
<Oooops> 难道都知道？说说。 hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 求pm...
 * hamo 昨晚看古惑仔看到夜里2点...
<Flywater> 有人知道火狐在linux下的硬件加速渲染后端是什么吗	
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘掉地址啦，其实也没啥。
<huntxu> gfrog: 有个 sockaddr_un的结构，sun_family=AF_UNIX, sun_path是路径，然后就和其他一样了
<Oooops> adam8157: 估计是假的了。忘记这事情吧。
<\rs> hamo: opengl怎麼從stdin實時讀取數據繪製？
<adam8157> gfrog: 到底说了啥... 骂人的? 还是自爆感情经历的? 你给个方向...
<huntxu> hamo: 大学时候某次通宵看1-7.。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来还有这些内幕。。 改天继续人肉一下。
<hamo> \rs: 并没有用过opengl啊...
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 我被你搞的很痛苦...
<Oooops> 破嘎嘛，造谣
<gfrog> huntxu: 也就是说其实就是个socket的，完全不能当文件操作嘛。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 下线了, 去办公室... 求pm给 adam8157_away
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 啧啧
<huntxu> gfrog: 应该可以open，但是行为就不知道了...
<huntxu> gfrog: 就跟你可以open /dev/sda一样 = =
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 今天搬家
<huntxu> 明天就到西二旗上班鸟
<huntxu> hamo: 你等着我
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<hamo> huntxu: 乃要干什么？
 * hamo 怕怕
<huntxu> hamo: 告诉度孃你一直想抛弃她
<huntxu> hamo: 让她跟我
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<madper_mtg> adam8157_away: 真不是欺负我. 是所有新员工都要去吧? jshao不是也去了? 听说发衣服, 正好我没衣服穿了...
<hamo> huntxu: 比度娘还漂亮的要不？
<madper_mtg> hamo: 要
<huntxu> hamo: 第二天他们就得倒追我哼哼
<madper_mtg> hamo: 图片呢? 发到都撸上面去
<madper_mtg> hamo: 没图你说个xx
<night_> hello
<night_> 我又来了
<night_> 谁还记得我么
<night_> whois
 * hamo ...
 * whatsyourname slaps night_ around a bit with a large trout
<huntxu> 今年欧冠的抽签太凶残了...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 系统崩溃了……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...崩溃~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 进不了wm，不能连网
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 在终端下翻了半天log才知道问题所在，我也快崩溃了
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 啥问题
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不知道什么时候升级了udev，需要重新编译内核，开启个选项
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 可能是昨晚睡的时候用了emerge -DNuv world; init 0，就没看到提示
<tryit> MeaCulpa,  折腾了半个多小时让我
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我昨晚精确提醒过你
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 09:20 < MeaCulpa> udev更新完注意看emerge的输出... PAM这样的估计没事了，前几年会死的很难看...
<MeaCulpa> 昨天早上~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我都不知道要更新udev
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 刚才崩溃了之后看了半天log，才知道
<hamo> tryit: emerge完了居然不看info...乃gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 没事，重编一个内核
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 编译好了，现在已经进来了
<tryit> hamo,  昨晚睡的时候用了emerge -DNuv world; init 0
<MeaCulpa> 这东西说白了，还是“没来的举手”的问题
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我也这样，但我至少把log发给gmail...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你居然不--keep-going
<Oooops> 编译还是那么的ball ache
<MeaCulpa> 或者&& init0, 没问题才关机
<Oooops> egg or ball
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 你用的啥手机?
<Oooops> madper_mtg: 。。找找冰河4吧
<Oooops> 改这名了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我就是不想一晚上开着电脑才用了;的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 否则就&&了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 那你指少要--keep-going, 然后接个revdep-rebuild, 再接个env-update -d 5
<madper_mtg> Oooops: 恩, 好. 稍等.
<MeaCulpa> etc-update --automod -5
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 。
<madper_mtg> Oooops: [冰河世纪：猛犸闹圣诞] 发个欢快点的.Fox特别节目《冰河世纪：猛犸闹圣诞》   这个看过吗?
<madper_mtg> Oooops: 4只有枪版...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: milestone
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 带键盘的?  你的键盘用的多不?
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 不多
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 带键盘沉了不少，有点后悔搞键盘了。
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 你的工资都花给妹子了?
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 输入不方便吗?
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 还没呢, 基本没动呢... 除了给我老妈买了个手机之外
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 当年android输入法烂，所以键盘看起来挺管用。现在各种强输入法遍地都是，用键盘很老土哎
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 那咋没衣服穿了
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 长这么大, 从没见过那么多的毛爷爷, 怎么舍得都花了~
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 懒得去买... 主要是懒得选...
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 爷个鬼
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 那就毛老头..
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 哦...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 话说我见过最多毛爷爷的一次是买房，天哪，真的是一堆。。
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 那不用银行转帐??
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gnome-power-manager的问题解决了……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 果然是perl
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 钱没在一个银行，各种人肉搬来着。
<roylez_> hamo: http://dooloo.info/p/Q2m
<adam8157> gfrog: 你买房了?
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 硬币就猛了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 早买了，不过不在帝都
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙。。。壕啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕...
 * gfrog 壕乃们妹儿
<hamo> gfrog: 壕壕壕
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 确切地说是dev-perl/SGMLSpm，重新安装一下就OK了
<hamo> roylez_: 看过了...downvote就是我
<gfrog> hamo: 乃应该呱呱叫才对
<hamo> roylez_: 你应该发给 gfrog 才对
<roylez_> hamo: 我故意再次提醒你的
<madper_mtg> roylez: 没事, 我又给upvote上去了
<srdgame> 如何获取ubuntu安装的一个软件的源代码？
<hamo> madper_mtg: ...
<srdgame> 要patch好的
<hamo> madper_mtg: 是不是应该把那个牛蛋蛋的再顶上来？
<madper_mtg> hamo: 啥? 我不知道呃... 我今早起来没事干, 才上的这个网站.   roylez_  主席, 我帮你宣传去~ 在weibo~
<roylez_> madper_mtg: 好...
 * roylez_ 吃饭上班去鸟
<madper_mtg> roylez_: 还没上班...
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 你不是也设置关键字了吧?
<roylez_> madper_mtg: .
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 没
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 那你怎么每次都能把 hamo 给抓到?
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> madper_mtg: 随便踢的, 他说啥了?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<madper_mtg> adam8157: 自己看... 说顶什么图. 肯定在说你
<hamo> madper_mtg: 貌似你还没看过 http://dooloo.info/p/Q26
<madper_mtg> ham
<madper_mtg> hamo: 哦, 看过了...
<hamo> madper_mtg: 顶上去啊...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 乃们中午伙食不错嘛
<hamo> roylez_: 怎么会有日本的人来？
<madper_mtg> hamo: 我觉得 hamo那个图片更好...
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 恩, 挺好的
<hamo> madper_mtg: 那个明明是青蛙...
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 我蹭了杯豆浆喝。
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 恩, 喝吧, 他们买了那么多...
<MeaCulpa> 豆浆有害健康
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 其实最近nho的等级变差了。。。
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 咩?
<madper_mtg> gfrog: 见鬼了, 你刚给我回完, 我就看见一个长得跟你很像的人走到adam他们组了
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆一共才两个科
<palomino|working> ....
<gfrog> madper_mtg: 对，乃见鬼了。
<adam8157> tifan: 张师傅... 你也在
<tifan> 都没人的么
<adam8157> tifan: 多得是, 不过国内正是吃饭睡午觉的点儿
<adam8157> ...
<tifan> 我就来这儿打个酱油
<adam8157> tifan: 大半夜的, 别齁着
<tifan> 9:56pm
<adam8157> tifan: 你为啥说一句话 掉一次?
<tifan> 没为啥
<tifan> 因为我确实退出了
<adam8157> =,=
<tifan> 好久都没用ubuntu了
<tifan> 直到最近才开始用公司的goobuntu
<adam8157> tifan: 这里没几个人用ubuntu... 这里是简体中文社区最大的irc杂烩聊天室
<tifan> 我们公司随便个irc频道就上千人。。
<tifan> 还是内部ir
<tifan> c
<adam8157> tifan: 我们内部最多也就一两百吧...
<adam8157> tifan: 原来g家也是用irc当IM...
<MeaCulpa> tifan: ...那么大的公司...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: irc好拦截
<tifan> 对，都不用google talk的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没人感乱说
<tifan> MeaCulpa: 但是 google talk 是我们自己的产品啊。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: dcc chat可以
<adam8157> tifan: 求解救 =,=
<tifan> 主要还是这些人喜欢用irc
<MeaCulpa> tifan: gtalk要被废弃了吧大概
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫真没节操
<tifan> MeaCulpa: 还行吧，大家上gmail就得上gtalk
<MeaCulpa> tifan: irc本来就是群聊的唯一
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有 看见google us就掉光了
<MeaCulpa> tifan: gtalk是im, im不是为了群聊涉及的
<tifan> MeaCulpa: 其实gtalk也有群聊的
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 烂的不行，google很少会自己从头开发东西的，xmpp
<tifan> MeaCulpa: google一大巴都是自己从头开发的，甚至包括build系统
<MeaCulpa> tifan: gtalk不是，chrome不是
 * adam8157 好在gtalk已经开始转标准jingle了
<MeaCulpa> gtalk根本没开发
<tifan> 还有虽然我们大量使用c++和python，但是我们都不用c++和python的标准库
<tifan> gtalk只是用的协议而已，我看过源代码
<MeaCulpa> gtalk除了协议还有啥？gtalk有客户端？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有 win的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，我孤陋寡闻了 :)
<tifan> 网页客户端
<tifan> 不开发linux客户端是因为我们用的开放协议
<MeaCulpa> 不用标准库...
<tifan> 对，绝对不用标准库
<MeaCulpa> 不用标准库好，可以不用贡献代码给上游
<tifan> 我们就没上游好不好
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 恩，py你们Object以下全部不用？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你看，托大不...没上游
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你去吧
 * adam8157 求解救
<tifan> 我就这么说，我们的python就只能import google3.xxx.xxx.xxx
 * gfrog 铜球
<tifan> 部署的服务器上压根就没有google3以外的任何东西
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 牛死了阿，从解释器，到语法识别，到标准库，都自己作
<MeaCulpa> 大家求解救吧
<tifan> 还有，python在我们这儿是编译执行的
<adam8157> tifan: 分发pyc?
<tifan> no
<tifan> 毛pyc，编译成二进制了
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 恩，说白了你们还称之为python是为了照顾那些学语法的小弟
<tifan> no, 是因为 Guido 在我们公司
<tifan> 这些东西几乎都是他设计的
 * adam8157 bin好..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: google有编译器的，有绕过IPL的编译器
 * adam8157 要是放出来多好...
<tifan> 没们
<tifan> 在google，说某个语言就只是说的某个语言的语法而已
 * maplebeats 放出来让我们瞧瞧啊
<tifan> 机密
<MeaCulpa> 哎，干嘛不好好写个chrome...
 * adam8157 有这法器, 竟然不给android用
<daffodi> 我突然想起某喷子的一篇文章来……
 * maplebeats 弱弱的问句，是不是rpython也
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 人家是没上游, 我们是全上游. 我感觉都不健康
<tifan> android? 他们最近搞了个机密项目，会提升绘图性能
<adam8157> maplebeats: rPy也没有啥编译的
<tifan> 是完全自己的东西
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :) 我更看好你们
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们手段再老，至少还在反哺上游
<adam8157> adam8157: 我们的价值观嘛, 我们没大野心, 凑活过就行了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帽帽靠把Linux包装成unix养活了那么多kernel dev, 光这一点就值得尊敬了
<maplebeats> 擦擦，哪有这么多机密
<tifan> 我们对Linux Kernel的贡献可是相当多的哦
<tifan> 我们有专门的kernel team
<maplebeats> 。。。连淘宝都有kernel team....
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: +1
<adam8157> tifan: 估计还是backport的多
<tifan> no
<tifan> 不是backport
<daffodi> maplebeats+1
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你知道第一个linux发行版叫什么不
<tifan> 我们的kernel team大部分都是PhD，专门研究算法的一群人
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知
 * MeaCulpa 果然，PhD, 算法~~
<adam8157> tifan: 呃... 那算了, 我跟rh还能打杂, 贵G打杂都不行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 第一个？ 肯定不叫redhat
<daffodi> 我知道的最早的是slackware
<gfrog> freeflying: 第一个应该是slackware
<dulio> 记得扫地僧吗……隐居于内
<sjd_zeus> /?
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是
<tifan> 以前rh离职的一个哥们一直在抱怨rh中国的管理
<adam8157> freeflying: slackware 然后是debian
<freeflying> gfrog: revolution linux
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: slackeare只是现存最早的
<adam8157> tifan: 我们没离职的也抱怨, 思密达
<daffodi> 我记得rh比debian早呢……rh是91年，deb是93年
<gfrog> freeflying: wow
<freeflying> NND, 继续苦逼开代码去
<gfrog> daffodi: 你记错了，91年的是slackware
<gfrog> daffodi: rh是95年出来的。
<gfrog> tifan: rh的管理？ 擦，丫有管理嘛。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我曾经给人讲过OS 发展史
<freeflying> lol
<daffodi> 好吧，只知道现存最早的，求科普最早的发行版
<tifan> gfrog: 反正那个哥们一直在抱怨管理
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: MCC, SLS, TAMU?
<MeaCulpa> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<MeaCulpa> 这个图看过无数遍...
<adam8157> tifan: 你说的是fedora社区, 现在au的H同学?
 * maplebeats 某听说rh的管理很赞
<tifan> adam8157: 不是
<tifan> 是某个后来去dell的伙计
<adam8157> kaio到总是抱怨...
<sjd_zeus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOtTmlw6Y_I
<freeflying> tifan: rh有人去dell啊
<tifan> freeflying: 有
 * maplebeats dell==！
<daffodi> 看了图之后很晕……debian的派生和派生的派生……
<tifan> 有雨林木风么？
<daffodi> 没仔细看……
 * maplebeats 还有深度呢
<MeaCulpa> 1deepin
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 为啥外面的猎头给google抓人都要Java...
<daffodi> 有雨林
<tifan> MeaCulpa: Java 用的也很多
<tifan> 可能是某些组，现在g是个很大的公司
<MeaCulpa> 除了J就是ML~
<freeayu> 各位同学，我想买部尽可能便宜的手机，，有推荐的吗
<maplebeats> freeayu: 山寨手机，手机中的战斗机
<adam8157> freeflying: Nokia 1280
<adam8157> freeayu: ^^
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 电信签约机，不要钱
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 电信签约机，不要钱, 信号猛
<freeayu> 电信机，怎么理解了？
<freeayu> 是什么概念
<maplebeats> 不要钱，要命。。。哈哈
<freeayu> 山寨手机 有什么好的？ 质量能保证吗
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 用电信的FTTH/ADSL, 送你一个手机...每月承诺消费10块钱
<maplebeats> 更可能便宜啊
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 话说，我爸就是用的那种。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 我lp也是
<piggybox> tifan:  以前听说G内部不建议大项目用python，原来现在把python都编译掉了
<maplebeats> piggybox: 我也听说，G不用py处理关系到性能的东东
<tifan> 听谁说的？
<tifan> youtube算大不？春python的
<tifan> 纯
 * maplebeats 话说，NASA不是用py生成C的么，难道和G有一腿
 * maplebeats youtube不算
<tifan> 那就不知道了，我明天问问以前在NASA现在在Youtube的伙计去
<MeaCulpa> 我也不明白为啥要去提升py的性能
<MeaCulpa> 需要性能的地方别用py就是了
<tifan> google code也是py的
<MeaCulpa> py只是个glue嘛
<MeaCulpa> 人家游戏厂商都用py的，从没啥去弄个编译器的想法
<MeaCulpa> 游戏讲究性能了吧
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 游戏用py来写网线部分吧
<tifan> no
<maplebeats> 网络
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: py只是用来写写接口啥的
<MeaCulpa> 不过也有可能，如果G用py来写cloud的东东...
<palomino|working> 脚本用lua
<daffodi> 以为hiweed是基于ubuntu的，那张图上显示是knoppix
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: lua是游戏界标准 :)
<palomino|working> 是阿
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 以前在XP下玩战地2的时候没明白为什么连网这么慢。。。自从在安装目录下面发现py文件夹之后，我懂了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 撸啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 有关系么？
 * maplebeats lua WoW都在用
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 难道socket拿到数据交给py玩？
<piggybox> 大话西游的文件夹里面也有python解释器
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: py的网络模块在xp下速度越级无敌
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 不过EA的水平，有啥都可能
<tifan> lua速度很快的
<maplebeats> 处理网络还是没什么的
<maplebeats> lua，看看wow就知道了。。。
 * MeaCulpa 只是觉得，一切有能力喷某个脚本语言速度的家伙，一定有能力自己拿编译语言实现掉他喷的地方
 * MeaCulpa  否则他就是在喷shit
<tifan> 话说我打算再买一个手机
<maplebeats> 其实发现速度问题直接用C实现就行了嘛，关脚本语言什么事呢～。～
<tifan> 美国手机太贵了
<maplebeats> tifan: N9！
<palomino|working> ....
<piggybox> 哈
<tifan> 脚本语言开发速度快呀
<wolftankk> 脚本语言也不慢啊
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<maplebeats> 不是还有pypy之类的么，速度还行吧
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 研究算法的，脚本语言和C之类对他们来说，速度应该差不多
<MeaCulpa> tifan: 我指开发速度 :)
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: Google自己有个类似pypy的
 * maplebeats 太可恶了，只让自己用
 * maplebeats 拿出来也让我们爽一爽啊:-!
<Oooops> 爽啥。google死掉的东西，够多的了。
<Oooops> maplebeats: 没片子啊
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你又喷啥了
<Oooops> 无聊。又不说话了
 * maplebeats 看电视去，继续修养。。。。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 被你吓到了
<Oooops> 电影院，已经不放了。 maplebeats
<Oooops> 咋还没下载嘛
<daffodi> MeaCulpa: 你那个地址的图没找到magic，magic哪一年的？
<daffodi> 魔兽不是用java的么……lua插件好像是编译过的，至少剑网三的插件大部分都编译过，不过……
<wolftankk> daffodi 魔兽是c++写的
<wolftankk> daffodi lua是不编译的
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: 我怎么知道
<palomino|working> lua可以jit吧
<wolftankk> 嗯
<wolftankk> 现在有luajit
<gfrog> huntxu: ping。为毛tuple('foobar') 没问题，tuple(1)就出错呢。。
<wolftankk> nginx 也有lua扩展...
<MeaCulpa> WOW不是用WAR3改改就出来了么
<MeaCulpa> WOW技术落后N年了
<daffodi> wolftankk: lua编译不编译我不知道，我正在玩剑三，他也用的lua接口，反正插件是没法看源码，以前可以的
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，我懂了，tuple这货竟然是这么干活儿的。
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 完全不是…. 已经改了很多
<daffodi> wolftankk: 而且wow不止c++一种语言
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: WoW发布的时候，其他MMO图像啥的已经领先它3年了
<wolftankk> daffodi 剑3是编译的..  用luac编译的
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 不过么，东亚玩家，你懂的
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa -_- 但是现在国内的游戏还是做不过blz的
<MeaCulpa> 游戏要流行，图像不能作太牛...
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 国内...没啥好说的
 * MeaCulpa 那时候EQ2比WoW早出点，图像好太多了
 * MeaCulpa 虽然bug也挺多
<daffodi> 国内……连wine都拿国内的游戏没治
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 新的资料片 wow的在图像引擎上 提升了不少..
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 那娃娃玩得游戏，再资料篇也没意思
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk: 国内玩家太二
<wolftankk> MeaCulpa 人傻钱多...
<huntxu> gfrog: tuple([1])
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  现在“其他MMO”就没几个还活着的了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那是国内
<daffodi> 国内就这样了，一个游戏折腾四五年，然后再玩别的，游戏公司也就换汤不换药的重弄下，美工辛苦点
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  国外也一样啊，想复制wow的哪个成功了？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 没人想复制wow
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: wow点卡制的，wow在东亚有市场
 * MeaCulpa WOW yahoo也会被墙
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席!
 * tryit 游戏是万恶之源……
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  想复制的多了，过去几年欧美mmo每个都多少在抄wow的各种特性，每个游戏公司都拿wow当benchmark
 * hamo 颠了..
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: ??!!
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我没看到WOW有任何一个新特性
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 何来［抄］只说
<zhpeng> 乃们真轻松
<zhpeng> 劳资都累死了
 * MeaCulpa 我国给德国输血了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  好吧，wow都是抄别人的，别人哪里去了？
<gfrog> zhpeng: 壕自然要干的多点，要不对不起那工资啊。
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿乃肿么了？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 别人在阿，抄的游戏，总比wow早开始吧，就算比他早挂也正常
<zhpeng> gfrog, 滚，劳资工资很可怜
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: EQ1都还在...
<MeaCulpa> DAoC也在，连UO都还没死...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 其实无所谓抄一说，游戏嘛，群众喜闻乐见即可
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 但是WoW真没啥新东西
 * gfrog 某个二逼把个i天
 * gfrog 某个二逼把git diff存在/tmp里，今天终于有报应了。
 * gfrog 唉 T_T
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  只能说wow抄得高明，谁说的来着Good artists borrow, great artists steal
<roylez> gfrog: 2蛙
<wolftankk> ....
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席
<daffodi> 掉电了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: /tmp 里都是没有明天的东西...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 本子基本不关机啊，但是恰好前天把本子拿出去了一次。
 * gfrog 还好丢的不多，重新来过。
<MeaCulpa> 干毛没事放tmp
<MeaCulpa> git diff是啥？
<MeaCulpa> 万能的git居然要你们用户手动保留diff? 对神一般的系统偶表示不可想象~~ :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 某个patch的时候改的多了点，然后git diff > /tmp/diff，改掉部分patch < /tmp/diff回来，建了一个commit，但是剩下没进git那部分忘了patch回来了。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 自己不好 :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 显然，谁也怪不到呢。
<Cherrot> Eggache: 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> Eggache: 经前综合症妹子，你好
<huntxu> gfrog: git add也有interactive的
<gfrog> huntxu: 一个文件里的修改能搞定么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 同时改一个文件都能分两次add不同的部分...
<gfrog> huntxu: 这么牛？！
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃这是什么做法...
<gfrog> huntxu: 山寨方法嘛/
<gfrog> huntxu: 俺去试试乃的新式武器 XD
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛
<adam8157> gfrog: git add -i
<huntxu> hamo: 知道你是怎么进不去rh了
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<huntxu> hamo: 因为你是黑的
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<gfrog> hamo: 儿
 * gfrog 啥情况。。
<roylez> 误伤友军...
<palomino|working> ..........
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<huntxu> ........
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子你肥来啦
<Cherrot> roylez: 多撸主席好
<huntxu> roylez: 我手速快
<piggybox> 这不是git add —patch嘛
 * hamo ...
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席！
 * gfrog chrome最近二死了，从其他程序里直接点连接打开丫就报告profile打开失败，然后就启动了一份新进程，之前的打开窗口啥的都被忘掉了。
 * gfrog 难道这是chrome的最新功能？
<roylez> gfrog: 用 chrome 更2
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/08/30/firefox-15-arrives.html
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席
<roylez> hamo: 用煎蛋的，居然有一大把的ie用户
<hamo> roylez: 嗯...不过他们没有细分版本
<hamo> roylez: 看不出来了..
 * roylez 升级firefox中...
<adam8157> roylez: 你要悲剧
<hamo> roylez: 我估计IE8，IE9份额很大
<roylez> hamo: 那丫的还不加油
<hamo> roylez: 等着2.1.0呢
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 hamo 已经用上ff15的飘过
<roylez> hamo: bootstrap-sass？
 * gfrog 没啥特别感脚
<daffodi> 煎蛋是啥？
<hamo> roylez: 嗯
<hamo> gfrog: 为啥debian的还是10? cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: experimental
<gfrog> hamo: 俺是rawhide
<tombu> squeeze-backports
<daffodi> debian到10了？testing？
<gfrog> adam8157: 感脚experimental更新也不快呢。例如kernel
 * gfrog 当小白鼠还是fedora最合适。
<daffodi> arch也挺合适的……
<tangmumao_wefls> 我目前是iceweasel 16.0a2 (aurora) cc daffodi
<tangmumao_wefls> http://mozilla.debian.net cc daffodi
<daffodi> tangmumao_wefls: 我一直没管，还3.x
<tangmumao_wefls> aurora通道的iceweasel很爽
<piggybox> ff都15啦，怎么完全没新闻
<tangmumao_wefls> daffodi: aurora挺爽的
<daffodi> 都飚版本呢，不算新闻了
<daffodi> OPERA现在版本多少了……还11么，很久没用了
<if_else> 各位兄台，python 交互式 shell 中如何查看输入的历史记录？谢谢
<UbuntuTalk> [小猫薄荷] 12.1还是12.01
<daffodi> 感觉FF这版本升级速度真……无聊
 * gfrog chrome已经飙进23的版本号表示firefox想追上还得一阵子。
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 贤弟，乃不知ipython乎？
<huntxu> daffodi: 12.01 stable, 12.50 next
<daffodi> esr表示真心不想追
 * MeaCulpa 15.0_beta5
<cherrot> vim同时编辑两个文件的话，怎么关闭其中一个文件？
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: ZZ
<lfs> 请教一个问题 http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_67496
<namoamitabuddha> lvm 有什麼圖形界面的管理工具
<greencat> ni men hao a
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: ZZ也是会退出vim啊
<greencat> mei ren li wo a
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 不能只关闭:files 中的其中一个文件吗？
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 我這裏是只退出一個文件
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦 :)
<huntxu> lfs: 你做7.1就老老实实去看7.1的文档，看什么6.6的
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: :wq 試試
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: :q就是退出vim了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 知道，但是服务器是 redhat 的源里面没有的，本地的 arch 上面有的
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，python 默认的，没有这个功能是了……
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 你是幾個 tabs 編輯還是幾個 window 編輯
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: vim 版本
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: ZZ 是 :x吧  和 :wq 同义？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ipython是纯py的阿
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gnome3的操作方式也挺爽的……
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 没切分窗口，就是进入vim后在 :edit 另一个文件，这样不久打开两个文件了么
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 贤弟，装一个无所谓吧，再不行就virtualenv再装一个
<lfs> huntxu: 应该差不多吧
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: :x like ":wq" but write only when changes have been made.
<gfrog> if_else: 有pip没？ pip install iptython
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: :e 是當前文件直接換成另外一個文件
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 不是打開兩個文件
<huntxu> lfs: ...
 * gfrog 不过记得rhel源里似乎pip都没有，epel上才有pip
<lfs> huntxu:这个也是这样 http://zhan.renren.com/lfs500?from=tagTopSite&checked=true
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 奥，pip / easy_install / virtualenv 名词要去科普一下
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦  原来如此
<MeaCulpa> 管他呢，先装setuptools再pip
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 你要的應該是 :new foo
<huntxu> 连人人网都出来了
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 对！ 就是这个！  :D
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 或者 :tabe
<greencat> hi all
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 呀 也会切分窗口啊
<piggybox> gfrog:  epel里好像也没有pip
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: :tabe 不是切分窗口，而是分成多個 tabs
<piggybox> gfrog:  哦有，我看错了
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 明白了
<greencat> hi how to split windows
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: split what?
<greencat> window
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 原来vim是支持多标签的，多谢指点 :)
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: Where?
<namoamitabuddha> ch
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 切換 gt 什麼的
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 還有 gT
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 恩 我找到文档了
<greencat> in irssi
<madper_mtg> hamo: 蛤蟆, 那天你们说, 你们的都撸用的什么数据库?
<hamo> madper_mtg: redis
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 你用過 vimperator 沒
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 没有啊 这是干嘛的
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: a plugin for firefox
<madper_mtg> hamo: redis 是啥写的? erlang?
<hamo> madper_mtg: c
<madper_mtg> hamo: gaoji...
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: vim-like keybindings
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 貌似用不到唉  不过挺好玩的
<hamo> madper_mtg: 嗯...而且是 ansi c...不需要configure...直接make
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 用的話可能比較熟悉 tab 切換
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 瀏覽器裏面更多的是切換 tab
<piggybox> hamo:  和sqlite一样？
<madper_mtg> hamo: 这么高级...
<cherrot> madper_mtg: mad person, 你后面三个字母干啥呢
<hamo> piggybox: 不了解sqlite
<madper_mtg> cherrot: 开会呢
<hamo> madper_mtg: 确实gaoji
<cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈 高级货哎～
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: ansi C 砸了
<madper_mtg> hamo: 我不是说 redit, 是说你
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: ANSI C 咋了？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 不是 ANSI C 還是什麼 C？K&R?
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 就是说，完全闭包，不依赖除了glibc以外的其他库
<tryit> MeaCulpa, touchpad不能用……
<madper_mtg> namoamitabuddha: hamo 的意思是, 只依赖ansi里面包含的东西
<jusss> the name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings was not provided by any .service files
<jusss> help
<madper_mtg> hamo: 闭包?
<namoamitabuddha> madper_mtg: closure
<hamo> madper_mtg: 不能用闭包这个词...反正差不多
<madper_mtg> namoamitabuddha: hamo 要表示的闭包不是这个东西的...
<namoamitabuddha> madper_mtg: 他的意思是 closed
<madper_mtg> namoamitabuddha: 关门...
<madper_mtg> hamo: 恩, 我理解了... gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> wtf 是什麼意思
<piggybox> what the fuck
<namoamitabuddha> 中文什麼意思
<namoamitabuddha> fuck 這個詞太活了，我搞不懂
<wolftankk> 尼玛
<piggybox> 基本意思是：X，怎么会有这种事？！
 * madper_mtg 
 * madper_mtg fuck 可以直接跟 艹对应的. 因为两个词一样的灵活... 一样的多意义...   cc namoamitabuddha 
<madper_mtg> 愤怒, 惊讶, 开心, 都可以...
<namoamitabuddha> madper_mtg: 那你解釋下 fuck around // fuck off
<madper_mtg> namoamitabuddha: 跟艹的理解差不多呀. 这里的fuck表达的意思.
<namoamitabuddha> madper_mtg: fuck around 的意思是閒逛
<madper_mtg> namoamitabuddha: 我以为也是 `滚开`
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha 胡闹
<wolftankk> namoamitabuddha madper_mtg  fuck这词要看语境的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: check synaptics, 以及你的make.conf
<madper_mtg> wolftankk: 艹也要看语境的...
<piggybox> fuck around意义太丰富了
<wolftankk> madper_mtg 对的…语境不同 含义都不一样
<piggybox> fuck off基本就等于fuck
<cherrot> madper_mtg: why not /nick madper_sdx ?
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk: OED: fuck about (or around) spend time doing unimportant things 閒逛，遊蕩
<madper|coding> cherrot: fuck off
<cherrot> madper|coding: ...
<madper|coding> cherrot: 刚学的... ^^^
<namoamitabuddha> madper|coding: fuck off == get out;; fuck down == shut up;;
<wolftankk|js> fuck 含义太多了...
<madper|coding> cherrot: 色貘, 你会js不?
<namoamitabuddha> native speaker 說這個詞不應該是初學者使用的單詞。
<madper|coding> cherrot: 给你个开源项目你做不做?
<wolftankk|js> fuck up, fuck down, fuck about, fuck around
<madper|coding> cherrot: 喵的, 在不在?
<cherrot> madper|coding: 我正在js
<cherrot> madper|coding: 啥项目？
<hamo> madper|coding: 乃在扣腚？
<wolftankk|js> madper|coding 什么项目?
<madper|coding> cherrot: webos的, 项目组招人写邮件客户端, js写.  cc wolftankk|js
<madper|coding> hamo: 恩, ltp的testcase
<cherrot> madper|coding: 没兴趣……
<hamo> madper|coding: 啥公司/
<madper|coding> cherrot: ...
<madper|coding> hamo: hp
<madper|coding> hamo: 你说ltp还是webos?
<cherrot> madper|coding: hp还在webos发力啊
<wolftankk|js> madper|coding hp不是不做webos了么
<madper|coding> cherrot: 应该是社区在帮hp吧
<madper|coding> wolftankk|js: 商业的事情我不懂....
<madper|coding> namoamitabuddha: 有没有fuck me这一说? 怎么解?
<cherrot> madper|coding: 哦  你不是rh么 怎么跑hp的项目组里了。。
<madper|coding> cherrot: 不是我跑过去了, 开源项目, 跟你在哪儿无所谓吧.
<namoamitabuddha> madper|coding: 不知道
<madper|coding> cherrot: 其实我现在写的还是鄙公司的东西... ltp
<namoamitabuddha> madper|coding: 你怎麼這麼喜歡琢磨這個詞？
<namoamitabuddha> madper|coding: 這個詞一般只能用在特殊環境下的口語
<madper|coding> namoamitabuddha: 因为考虑到有fuck up/down, 就想到也会有 fuck you/me
<wolftankk|js> madper|coding 既然是开源项目.. 直接在github上开. 分配模块进行开发.
<wolftankk|js> namoamitabuddha 还有 fuck on/off
<madper|coding> wolftankk|js: 不一定是github. hg也有可能.
<namoamitabuddha> wolftankk|js: 你去查 OED 或者 Merriam-Webster
<wolftankk|js> madper|coding 嗯 这个无所谓. 有兴趣是一回事. 但还是要有个总体的需求或者要求把..
<madper|coding> wolftankk|js: 可以发邮件去问.
<wolftankk|js> namoamitabuddha 嗯… 看美剧时.. 这个fuck频率非常的高...
<madper|coding> wolftankk|js: 我问过了. 不过人家要js的... 我就没办法了
 * MeaCulpa 80刀收了老滚V及资料篇...
<wolftankk|js> ….壕
<palomino|working> :o , MeaCulpa
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gnome 3检测不到触摸板……
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 累死了……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你确定make.conf, synaptics都ok?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 之前用得好好的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ..不知道了，gnome :)
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 那和 g3 沒什麼關係
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 之前很正常……
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 那是配置問題
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 我不喜歡 gnome
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 經常 override 系統配置
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 然后呢
<whatsyourname> 刚才看见一个上海人在这儿吵架
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你连udev都更新过了，没有"之前"了
<whatsyourname> 说了好多我不懂
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 我可以帮你翻译，呵呵
<whatsyourname> 你是上海人？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 上海話太複雜
<MeaCulpa> 但是一个Mordor Orc, 怎么会用Dark Speech吵架？？自言自语／
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 还好了，不算太复杂
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 元音輔音什麼的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 似乎比普通話難很多
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你要是拿普通话那套系统...淮河以南的话都复杂
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 或者拿英語？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ...估计更没法比了
<MeaCulpa> 1魔都话基本都是单音节，简单得很
<wolftankk|js> 上海话我觉得还行..
<wolftankk|js> 粤语体系难度更大..
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那我問你一個
<stardiviner> Linux 下的math.h文件没有sin的reference么? 我 #include <mathy.h> 后用 sin(pi/2), 报错说没有sin这个reference?
<stardiviner> <math.h>
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 編譯參數 -lm
<piggybox> 上海话都是清辅音
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: man sin
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 這就離譜了
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 普通話才都是清輔音
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 有没有自动点的办法? 我在代码里加了 #include, 却还要 -lm这么手动的方式?
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  清辅音就是声带不震动，普通怎么可能？
<wolftankk|js> namoamitabuddha 不是把..
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 普通話的 consonent 都是清輔音
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 很明確的
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: p b t d 都是
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 其他不列舉了
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  声带震动是浊辅音啊，我没记错吧
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 對，聲帶發音
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 普通話是沒有的
<wolftankk|js> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%90%B4%E8%AF%AD#.E8.AF.AD.E9.9F.B3
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 我說 consonent
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我执行命令: gcc -Wall -lm test.c 依然报错...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 哦，不是 -lm 的問題
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你看這是 C99
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: C99 ? 是标准不同的问题? 怎么解决?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: -std=gnu99
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  哦，明白了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 默認是 gnu89
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 依然报错...
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  看来主要区别是元音的发音方法不同
<stardiviner> 这C语言不是一级的难搞啊,
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我寫個測試下
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 需要我的例子代码么?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: -lm -std=gnu99
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 都需要
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 上海話裏面有入聲，發音起來比較困難
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 是啊, 都加了: gcc -Wall -std=gnu99 -lm test.c
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 貼代碼
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: https://gist.github.com/3523793
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  反正上海话说起来是不震动声带的，和日语一样
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 那是因爲 vowel 比較弱一點，不像普通話字正腔圓
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我可以編譯
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: gcc -Wall -lm -std=gnu99 test2.c
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 难道是需要安装什么? 比如?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 去掉 -std=gnu99 也能編譯通過
<daffodi> 日语就是源自上海话……
 * MeaCulpa Steam下载难道是P2P的...
 * MeaCulpa Steam下载难道是P2P的... 1M b/s
<piggybox> daffodi:  源自吴语吧，秦朝那会有没有上海呢？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 奇怪了... 你看, 这是截图: http://ompldr.org/vZmFpaA
<daffodi> piggybox: 不是，这个主要是源自那个地区，你确定是徐福么……
<Eggache> 日语里有吴音
<CarlosGong> daffodi: 不源自任何语。历史上受到过一部分汉语的影响倒是真的。
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 日語和上海話
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 根本連一個語系都不是
<piggybox> daffodi:  这个只能传说了
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 上海話、吳語都是漢藏語系
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 奇怪了, 我用命令 $ gcc test.c -lm 倒是能通过, 这是什么道理...
<CarlosGong> Eggache: 有吴音是因为吴语保存了很多古代的读音，日语里也有很多受到古代中文读音影响的词。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: gcc 版本？
<MeaCulpa> 日本学者拼命要去蒙古化，日语他们要走南岛语系
<daffodi> 日语的语系和起源，目前还没有定论……
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我以後打算學習下吳語怎麼 Romanisation
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ... vimim里面有吴语输入法
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 現在有統一標準麼？
<wolftankk|js> rimim 也有吴语输入法
<piggybox> 作为上海人我表示从来没用过吴语输入法
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 测试后, 发现是因为把 test.c 放在最后了, 把文件名放前面就可以, 比如 gcc -std=gnu99 test.c -lm , gcc -std=gnu99 test.c -Wall -lm, 这个是什么逻辑?
<wolftankk|js> 习惯了拼音.. 完全没法用吴语输入法..
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我是放最後的
<daffodi> NHK的材料里面讲，日语和朝鲜语有相似，但是日语的起源和语系没有定论……我怎么感觉是从朝鲜过去的……
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: gcc 版本？可能是該版本的 bug？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我偏偏是放最后不能通过, 这么奇怪的问题...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我懷疑是 parsing 的一個 bug 而已
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 没理由啊, 我的gcc也该是新的啊
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 版本？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) 4.6.3
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我是 4.7.1
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你 Ubuntu 是用啥版本？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 是-dev么?
<gfrog> adam8157: serial port熟嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不是的
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 12.04 Ubuntu
<gfrog> adam8157: 没去打球吧。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: Debian 沒有 -dev 的
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前成天用, 写过xmodem 1x
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我去查下
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 上海話的語法我還是幾乎不會的
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora竟然开机就建立了4个serial，有啥方法可以检测到底哪个serial上接东西（例如接了console线）了哪个没接么？
<adam8157> hamo: 我今天觉得自己弱爆了 很失落 555...
<gfrog> adam8157: 失落蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜只能cat个字符进去看看？
<hamo> adam8157: 咋啦失落蛋？
<adam8157> gfrog: I dont know, because a serial can *just* receive
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 发现ubuntu现在版本里没有gcc 4.7的... 只有4.6...
<hamo> gfrog: 没辙...串行协议太简单了...根本没提供一个发现连接的机制..
<adam8157> hamo: realize the fact I know nothing
<hamo> adam8157: 被谁刺激了/
<adam8157> hamo: no one...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不要更新 gcc 了
<gfrog> hamo: 我猜乃昨天说那个强制版本忒不靠谱了，有啥包会打错32次嘛。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你去報個 bug
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 可以得到修復的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: Ubuntu bug
<hamo> gfrog: 等我给你看个文章啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 好啊好啊，搬板凳等着
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃啊。。。 啧啧，so young
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我查了, 只有一个gcc 4.6 的包: gcc-4.7-base 是已安装的
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 不去报了, 酬和着用吧, 没时间去报bug啊
 * adam8157 sigh
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 報一個 bug 有不需要多少時間
<hamo> adam8157: too young too simple...
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我从没有去报过bug, 不知道去哪里报, 还不知道...什么的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 事情總要有第一次的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: ubuntu 報 bug 是非常容易的事情
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不過好像 debian 更加容易
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 那倒是, 去哪里报? 我google下ubuntu怎么报bug....
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 好了，修改了一下xorg.conf……
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 詳細的
<adam8157> hamo: 那个猎头这两天没叨叨你?
<hamo> adam8157: 木有...世界一下安静了
<adam8157> hamo: nnnnd
<hamo> adam8157: 她又邀请你了/
<adam8157> hamo: 你跳槽的事儿有谱么?
<hamo> adam8157: 还木有...正在找...
<hamo> adam8157: 你也要跳？
<mayli> test
<wolftankk|js> …要崩溃了… 写个广告系统真麻烦...
<hamo> gfrog: 额..找不到了...
<mayli> hellp
<mayli> hello
<mayli> !time
<hamo> gfrog: 那东西叫epoch
<hamo> gfrog: http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/html/RPM_Guide/ch-specfile-syntax.html
<hamo> gfrog: 搜epoch
<daffodi> 你们好好的跳啥……
<madper|coding> hamo: 跳哪儿?  考虑国企不?
<hamo> madper|coding: 不了...
<hamo> madper|coding: 要不我就去龙芯了...
<madper|coding> 龙芯? 这公司怎么跟华大比....
<hamo> madper|coding: 华大？
<hamo> madper|coding: 做啥的？
<madper|coding> hamo: 华大基因研究院. 给研究员的设备做驱动. 给那些上层程序员封装驱动啥的...
<hamo> gfrog: 这个数字是全局往上涨的...
<madper|coding> hamo: 年终奖是一年工资的三倍
<hamo> gfrog: 不可复用..所以涨到32很正常
<hamo> madper|coding: 哪？
<hamo> madper|coding: 在哪？
<hamo> madper|coding: 深圳？
<madper|coding> hamo: 每个月车补, 房补都上4k了
<madper|coding> hamo: 北京也有
<hamo> madper|coding: ...
<madper|coding> hamo: 你去投递一下呗.
<hamo> madper|coding: 码农当惯了，受不了国企那个氛围...
<madper|coding> hamo: 总部是北京
<madper|coding> hamo: 都是混口饭吃. 你要求太高了
<madper|coding> hamo: 吃得香就可以了.
<hamo> madper|coding: 找应届生？
<madper|coding> hamo: 堆
<hamo> madper|coding: 求地址...
<madper|coding> hamo: 对
<madper|coding> hamo: 自己搜索去...
<hamo> ...
<madper|coding> hamo: 北京的我也不知道, 我之前投递的深圳的
<madper|coding> hamo: 我还有深圳的那个人的电话呢
<madper|coding> hamo: 你要不?
<madper|coding> hamo: 面试超级水, 电话面, 20分钟通过
<hamo> madper|coding: 你为啥不去？
<madper|coding> hamo: 我要回北京.
<madper|coding> hamo: 当时给我的待遇是, 工资是税后1w...
<madper|coding> hamo: 补贴/年终奖单算
<madper|coding> hamo: 国企嘛, 研究机构, 补贴和年终奖不会少的.
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: 不错阿
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: 恩, 当时谈了三年异地恋了, 一心回北京.
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: 我就给拒绝了...
<MeaCulpa> 不过一毕业就去那种地方，不太好
<MeaCulpa> 早老
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: 恩, 确实不好. 容易没长进...
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: hamo估计去查联系方式了.  好运, hamo
<hack> 有人啊
<madper|coding> ...
<hack> 麻烦给个贴代码的地方
<hack> 求高人帮忙看个代码
<mayli> hack: paste.bin
<madper|coding> hack: code.bulix.org
<MeaCulpa> hack: pastebin, ubuntu 的 paste
<hamo> ...
<madper|coding> hamo: 去面面呗, 反正二十分钟完事.
<madper|coding> hamo: 你就是简历发过去的事情~
<hamo> madper|coding: 我现在只能发社会招聘了
 * madper|coding 我当猎头好不好...
<madper|coding> hamo: 那就社招呗~
<MeaCulpa> hamo: LinkedIn
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 阿三刷xp的地方
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸北京CSTL这边有个z/vm的活...发了简历
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 哦，不错...
<madper|coding> hamo: 18m, 你过去能band 7不?
<hack> http://code.bulix.org/kpf045-82072  这个代码中如果ast_query 函数中如果sleep（1）注释的话 消息就不能收全 求解释
<hamo> madper|coding: 必然不能...
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: 是人都band7
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: hamo 本来就是 蛤蟆
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸应届生过去band几？
<roylez> hamo: 6
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不知...问问主席吧
<roylez> hamo: 你来了给2
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 你才2
<madper|coding> hamo: 应届生是6, 很牛就能给到7
<hamo> roylez: 那为啥找6-8的职位我发了简历都没消息？
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 说明那些不急的要
<roylez> hamo: 别说你投，我投了都一样...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 急的地方，是人都要
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 写着急召...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那是些给上头看得...
<madper|coding> roylez: MeaCulpa 哪个组着急要人? 求告知...
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: perl牛...
<hamo> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/140923
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: 显然不是呀...
 * hamo 我觉得这个我太合适了...
<roylez> madper|coding: ilab
<madper|coding> roylez: 干嘛的? 啥实验室?
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: Z上码农要好多
<roylez> madper|coding: 上海的
<madper|coding> roylez: ... 不去魔都, 2w不如狗, 我2k的...
<madper|coding> MeaCulpa: z真的好多人用吗?
<madper|coding> roylez: ToT... 为什么t我....
 * hamo ...
<roylez> madper|coding: 污蔑我
<madper|coding> roylez: 你早上2w了好不好...
<roylez> madper|coding: 没
<adam8157> hamo: 又换了一个, 原来那猎头的同事打过来...
<madper|coding> roylez: 你不是都band13了吗?...
 * madper|coding 主席威武
<hamo> roylez: 膜拜 band 13
<hamo> adam8157: 从了吧亲
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 我才不跳槽  cc Jim Whitehorse
<adam8157> hamo: 风河原来也蛮有钱.... 给开300K+的package....  roylez 你去不?
<whatsyourname> 我一个月5K
<whatsyourname> 悲剧
<roylez> adam8157: 才300K+，没劲
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: z的码农最悲催，窥豹一斑的典范
<roylez> adam8157: 没有一个月2k，我才不去呢
<stardiviner> 有谁用Vim写C程序的? 借我参考下给C的设定, 比如indent,fold之类的
<MeaCulpa> madper|coding: 想象看用Cobol作四则运算，Fortran转数据...
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 300/12 >>> 2
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: /14吧至少
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个是前几天那猎头的boss, 说是我的背景太符合了, 做过嵌入式, 现在kernel
<MeaCulpa> [~]# dc <<< '300 14/pq'
<MeaCulpa> 21
 * gfrog 失落蛋被猎头盯上了呢，还失落不？ adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 失落, title是support
<gfrog> adam8157: support。。。。
 * adam8157 你们懂什么, 咱对RH有爱
<adam8157> gfrog: tech support
 * MeaCulpa 还等着某猎头帮我改pdf CV...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃对RedHot有爱吧。
<roylez> adam8157 对 RH 的女人有爱
<wolftankk|js> 魔都 有什么好的公司推荐么...
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么可能
<wolftankk|js> 好的IT公司要么在北京 要么在深圳..
<wolftankk|js> 魔都好少...
<whatsyourname> 由本事就去苹果把
<MeaCulpa> wolftankk|js: 18摸
<roylez> wolftankk|js: 这是哪里冒出来的？
<gfrog> wolftankk|js: 乃太小瞧魔都了，cisco、intel的各种研发中心都在魔都
<wolftankk|js> roylez 地上...
<daffodi> 魔都是哪里啊？成都？
 * gfrog 深圳？ 深圳除了血汗工厂还有啥？
<gfrog> daffodi: 成都就是成都。
<daffodi> gfrog: 那魔都哪里……
<whatsyourname> 上海
<gfrog> daffodi: 乃可以凭给定条件猜测下
<Oooops> roylez: 现在蛮有钱了？
<roylez> Oooops: 您蛮有钱了
<Oooops> 早知道，，上次应该去啃你一顿的。。
<roylez> Oooops: 那必须的啊，您付账，我腹胀
<Oooops> 那时候，天天哭穷。nnnd 哭得我没敢去。
<adam8157> Oooops: 带着崽崽来北京找叔叔
<gfrog> roylez: 嘟噜席应该很有钱吧
<roylez> gfrog: 穷到晚饭只吃花卷
<Oooops> adam8157: 额。。。忘记牛蛋蛋有钱了。
<gfrog> roylez: 还有画卷吃，真不错。
<MeaCulpa> Mordor
<roylez> gfrog: 恩，比吃虫子的强点...
<gfrog> adam8157: 300K+，每月肯定过20k了，赶紧去吧
<MeaCulpa> 21k
<adam8157> gfrog: 不去, 我爱RH   cc yshao, Jim
<MeaCulpa> dc <<< '3k 300 14/pq'
<MeaCulpa> 21.428
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃在这喊有啥用。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃得去fedora-zh喊。
<MeaCulpa> lol
<Oooops> gfrog: 蛋蛋肯定的被女人牵制了嘛
<Oooops> 天天表决心
<gfrog> Oooops: 哦，不好说呢。
<Oooops> 说不定就在irc
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> fedora-zh毫无料
<MeaCulpa> s/毫无料/好无聊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 毫无料 也没错 确实丝毫没有料
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/lowbudgetstudios/hypnotoad.gif
 * hamo ...
<Oooops> 。
<adam8157> roylez: 你把我的人b了?
<Oooops> 蛤蟆变蛋蛋的人了
<roylez> adam8157: 不行么
<daffodi> fedora-zh现在25个人
<adam8157> roylez: Oooops 我说这个 user@nat/redhat/x-scttufczznotdbxc
<madper|coding> adam8157: 是我...
<adam8157> madper|coding: 哦 那应该b
<madper|coding> adam8157: .........
<Oooops> adam8157: 哦。 hehe
<gfrog> madper|coding: mad person在抠腚？
<madper|coding> ltp
<Oooops> ltp是啥
<madper|coding> Oooops: linux test project
<gfrog> madper|coding: 啧啧
<adam8157> madper|coding: 啧啧
<wolftankk|js> gentoo-zh 人也好少...
<Oooops> 太多缩写了。这
<madper|coding> gfrog: adam8157 昨天改一个ltp的testcase的问题, 怎么改都不行, 后来给caspar看,他说这东西设计就有问题, 删了吧....     我擦, 一开始谁写的!
<gfrog> madper|coding: 这个。。。 很多这种状况。。。
 * adam8157 我以前最喜欢干的就是清理别人的代码
<gfrog> adam8157: 具有这种行为的人一般都被怀疑有洁癖
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 代碼亂了當然要清理
<adam8157> gfrog: 甚至批量改变量名什么的 驼峰的全改成小写和下划线...
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/6S0DD.png
<gfrog> adam8157: 以前俺也最喜欢干这事，后来发现把blame都冲掉了，还是不干的好。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看下這個詞你認識不
<Oooops> adam8157: 蛋疼。我最恨看别人代码
<roylez> adam8157: 不用奇怪。这世界大了，什么样的变态都有，包括你这种的...
<Oooops> roylez: +
<bluezd> adam8157: 我看这些刚培训完的人出来都红光满面的 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: Oooops gfrog 是教给我维护的模块我才改
<adam8157> bluezd: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个不比卡内基啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 吃完水果的也很爽吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年我维护那坨代码2空格缩进，我彻底崩溃了，也就没这洁癖习惯了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 弱弱的问一下，坐在 pantry 旁边的一个妹子是谁呀？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 2空格縮進不好？
<roylez> bluezd: ...你问对人了
<bluezd> roylez: 哈哈
<adam8157> bluezd: 财富过来的 fac的头头
 * hamo 哥真是受不了了！乃们谁见过代码不用版本管理，问改动纯粹靠回想的公司？
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 好么？
<gfrog> hamo: patpat，我见过。
<adam8157> bluezd: mermaid 的boss  叫tina
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我都 sts=2
<adam8157> bluezd: 不知道你说的是不是那个
<gfrog> hamo: 上家公司就那么干过。 有些部门出去做项目，客户反馈bug，然后公司说改不了，因为源码没了。。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 肯定是这个 ！！！！！！
<adam8157> bluezd: 你激动啥.... 她一把年纪了
<hamo> gfrog: 屌爆了...看来我还是市面见的少啊
<bluezd> adam8157:看上去很年轻啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 某AIX7的/dev/random被我重启一次后没了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<gfrog> hamo: 国内土产公司基本都停滞在手工作坊阶段。
<hamo> bluezd: 要相信化妆技术...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果断nim给洗了啊
 * MeaCulpa mermaid... 亚特烂第四人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 果断自己mknod
<hamo> MeaCulpa: gaoji胖
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa gaoji AIX
<bluezd> adam8157: 我木有激动啊，就好奇问问，别告诉别人我问过你哈 ～～～～
<hamo> bluezd: 表心虚啊...
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃没nho过嘛？ Tina肯定会自我介绍啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 木有啊 。。。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: tina?就每次发工资单那个？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我用Linux才mknod过一次
<adam8157> bluezd: 你们打听公司的妹子为啥都问我  hamo
<hamo> adam8157: 那人不是在新加坡么？
<hamo> adam8157: 问你你肯定知道啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 不是那个
<gfrog> hamo: 一个Tan，一个Wang
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥我们打听的妹子你都了如指掌？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 单词呢?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: floccinaucinihilipilification
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我常常...尤其那PulseAudio
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不认识
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 開玩笑，這詞沒多少人認識。
<cfy> <谑>(对荣华富贵等的)轻蔑 cc namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: The act or habit of describing or regarding something as unimportant, of having no value or being worthless.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: dbus之流，能绕着走就绕着走
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo yum能查看某个package的changelog嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，早就去dbus化了
<gfrog> hamo: how？
<gfrog> hamo: 原来直接用changelog就好了。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 我被help误导，加了个--
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji 黑毛儿
<popolon> oula hanggai en studio c'est beaucoup plus soft qu'en concert
<popolon> 对不起
<popolon> 错了
<adam8157> gfrog: yum changelog?
<gfrog> adam8157: 只更新changelog了，没显示
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这没这option啊
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora上
<adam8157> gfrog: 是fedora啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是debian牌儿的fedora？
<gfrog> adam8157: changelog      Display changelog data, since a specified time, on a group of packages
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过依旧没法查看changelog
<adam8157> gfrog: No such command: changelog. Please use /bin/yum --help
<gfrog> adam8157: cat /etc/issue
<gfrog> # cat /etc/issue
<gfrog> Fedora release 19 (Rawhide)
<adam8157> gfrog: Fedora release 17 (Beefy Miracle
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 败了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看看f17的guest
<gfrog> adam8157: 确实没有呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来不是乃的错儿。。
<adam8157> ...
<tusooa> raybot:
<tusooa> raybot:
<tusooa> 有人不
<adam8157> tusooa: 兔嫂
<tusooa> adam8157: xmodmap被篡改的问题，找出问题了
<adam8157> tusooa: 为啥
<tusooa> adam8157: fcitx篡改了xmodmap
<tusooa> http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/issues/detail?can=2&start=0&num=100&q=&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Owner%20Summary&groupby=&sort=&id=622
<adam8157> tusooa: 竟然这样
<tusooa> lfs: 精神可嘉
<hamo> tusooa: 找到哪部分代码改的么？
<tusooa> hamo: 没。所以给fcitx回报了bug。等csslayer来处理。 :em04
 * adam8157 pc的键盘真是烂设计 caps没必要, menu没必要, win太丑
<bluezd> adam8157: 买87吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 87一样的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 拆掉自己重新设计
<daffodi_> PC键盘有menu？
<gfrog> daffodi_: 右边，ctrl旁边那个
<adam8157> daffodi_: 有
<tusooa> adam8157: 所以吾才把menu改成ctrl，caps改成ctrl.
<daffodi_> 哦，模拟右键那个……
<bluezd> adam8157: 至少可以换掉 windows 健
<daffodi_> 一直没注意
<adam8157> bluezd: =,=
<gfrog> tusooa: 乃这个emacs党！
<tusooa> adam8157: 主要是因为外置键盘的左ctrl太难够到
<daffodi> 大写锁定凑合用吧，输入大写的时候不习惯按shift
<tusooa> gfrog: 其实。vim更 :em06 。比如。你按esc，手指肯定够不到。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到我工位上挂的dvorak键盘表了嘛？
 * adam8157 大写 caps menu都去掉, 我就高兴了
<adam8157> gfrog: 异端
<yinhai> 求给问题，我在opensuse下，显卡驱动怎么安装，我的是GTX550ti
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是programmer版哦~ 符号都集中在主键盘区。
<gfrog> adam8157: 相当方便码
<adam8157>  gfrog dvorak还有不同版本.?
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<hamo> gfrog: 换个键盘你就悲剧了...
<gfrog> hamo: 习惯了就好。现在市面儿上没得dvorak键盘卖呢。
<yinhai> 这里有人用opensuse的吗...
<gfrog> hamo: ebay上似乎都没的卖。
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 估计是周六下午, 因为周六晚上我同学拉我去汪峰演唱会...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 或者中午
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo http://www.kaufmann.no/roland/dvorak/
<hamo> adam8157: 我也想去汪峰的演唱会...
<adam8157> gfrog: vimer表示看着都难受
<tusooa> 今天的笨兔论坛，似乎很不靠谱。
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，vim需要一堆映射才行
 * hamo emacs才是王道！
<tusooa> hamo: 支持
<adam8157> gfrog: 12345678都不是顺序的... 真疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计是统计过使用概率
<hamo> gfrog: 记住不容易呢..
<gfrog> adam8157: $放在最左上角，shell党估计会哭，哈哈
<daffodi> 好像是不是很靠谱，经常扔个502或者504
<gfrog> hamo: 我挂了2年了，完全没记住。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 不过，特殊符号不用shift按了真是个好主意呢。
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji 黑毛儿
<alex____1> ?
<alex____1> hello，大家好？
<alex____1> q
<wolftankk|js> The date & time is currently: Thursday, August 30, 2012 6:02:03 PM
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 好
<xx00> hi
<xx00> hello?
<hadoop90> 大家好
<xx00> hi
<iexplore> 今天天气真好！
<tusooa> iexplore: good
<mao> 压力太大了
<mao> 谁能教教我如何发邮件
 * archl 都建议我先进公司。我就是不想进公司。不想求职。
<mao> 里面学问好大啊
<archl> mao: 注册个邮箱，然后如果你还不会，就不具备技能。
<mao> 公司里的潜规则太多了，尤其人一多
<mao> archl,我说的是，怎么发送，怎么抄送，什么时候邮件，什么时候电话
<archl> 。
<archl> mao: 要用任务规划？
<mao> 发送给谁，抄送
<archl> 。不知道。
<mao> 不是啊，发现发邮件的学问也很大啊
<mao> 很郁闷啊
<archl> mao: 知道对方合适最想看，最有耐心看，最适合看。
<wolftankk> 这个点 居然还有人在..
<freeflying> roylez: reddit咋用啊
<iexplore> 图书馆去
<lokirf> 为毛我的ubuntu不能用export http_proxy方式，只能用networkmanger进行设置代理??
<lolicon> ..
<tusooa> 。
<tusooa> ls
<wolftankk> test
<wolftankk> 新版的textual 好丑…. 早知道不更新了
<pentest> 有谁在啊
<binker> 要发聊天费么
<binker>  《坏笑啦啦啦啦拉》
<pentest> :-)
<binker> 偶的聊天费呢
<binker> pentest
<binker> 一个字节一刀
<pentest> 我晕，这么贵
<pentest> 你干脆去抢得了
<binker> 给你优惠价了
<binker> 本来一比特一刀的
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 打劫啊这是
<pentest> 切，就算是你在火星用好奇号发消息也不至于这个价
<binker> 中国移动和电信，联通就是这样算流量费的
<binker> 我还要聊天赚钱养家户口阿
<binker> 标点符号神马的免费了
<binker> 算是买一送一
<binker> 打完折扣还有赠送
<binker> 测试笔
<binker> pentest
<daffodi> 咱还是用莫尔斯电码聊天吧
<cfy> daffodi: ---/-.-/.-/-.--
<billlee> 大家能不能推荐一些轻量级的发行版？平时用来小调试一下 php
<alvin_rxg> puppy
<binker> 芭比娃娃
<daffodi> 调试php为啥要轻量级的
<binker> 运行速度快阿
<daffodi> 能快多少……
<billlee> daffodi: 我这里有台机子跑 ubuntu 都卡了。。。
<binker> 快上7%
<daffodi> 你要调试php，直接装个X和轻量的wm就是了
<daffodi> php怎么调试啊……没调过……都直接编译好了就不管啦
<billlee> daffodi: 那基本的系统要从哪个发行版来安装比较好？
<daffodi> 如果是web页面，那找个机器能装FF就成，反正远程调
<binker> 用debian
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora
<daffodi> 基本系统……debian arch
<daffodi> ubuntu也可以定制安装
 * billlee 就是在本地运行个 LAMP, 把代码配置什么的在局域网测试一段时间后再弄到在线的运行的服务器上
<daffodi> 那你找个别的机器，不用装X，直接装好lamp就是了
<binker> 嗯
<daffodi> 如果你机器紧张那就不好办了……还是基本系统加X加wm加浏览器
<pentest> wc
<pentest> quit
<pentest> exit
<binker> pentest
<binker> 表爆c哦
<Kakurady> 一时还以为他打的是“wq”……
<cherrot> 哈哈 瞬间破解了路由器密码啊 爽哉
<imadper> \rs: 推荐本js的书吧.
<imadper> \rs: 电子/纸质都可以
<cherrot> imadper, javascript高级程序设计
<imadper> cherrot: 不要
<cherrot> imadper, 绝对好书  一天之内就通了
<imadper> cherrot: 通了?.... 真的?  cc \rs 真的?
<imadper> cherrot: 看到高级就不想看...  cc hamo adam8157 roylez gfrog
<c\nc> 谁叫我
<cherrot_> imadper, 骗你干吗   英文名我忘了 图灵教育的
<imadper> cherrot_: 你干吗登陆两个?
<imadper> cherrot_: <imadper> cherrot: 看到高级就不想看...  cc hamo adam8157 roylez gfrog
<imadper> <imadper> cherrot: 看到高级就不想看...  cc hamo adam8157 roylez gfrog
<imadper>  
<cherrot_> imadper, 上一个是 IPv6隧道登陆的  容易LAG..
<imadper> cherrot_: 好吧...
<cherrot_> imadper, 已经到第三版了貌似 我看的第二版的 很爽
<imadper> cherrot_: 图灵教育.. 图灵就是个基佬... 所以这里的书都是gaoji编程
 * hamo ...
<cherrot_> imadper, 哇 真的哎  我刚发现这个问题。。
<imadper> cherrot_: ..... hamo ....
<imadper> hamo: 你怎么了?
<imadper> hamo: 查过 华大基因研究院了吗?
<hamo> imadper: 无语了...
<imadper> hamo: 你也是个基佬.
<imadper> hamo: 所以你也gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 没..
<hamo> imadper: 基佬你妹
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蛤蛤~蛤蛤蛤蛤~
<cherrot_> imadper, http://book.douban.com/subject/1869705/
<imadper> cherrot_: 这么厚... 你妹的, 怎么能一天看完....
<cherrot_> imadper, 一天就把最重要的看完了  基本语法，经典模式，DOM事件
<cherrot_> imadper, 大概一天看了60%
<binker> cherrot
<imadper> cherrot_: 恩, 好
<cherrot_> binker, hi～
<binker> 恭喜一下
<imadper> cherrot_: 色貘, 膜拜. 你也gaoji...
<binker> 怎么破解的路由器密码
<\rs> imadper: 不懂js..
<cherrot_> binker, 嘿嘿～ 是你给我推荐的 hydra 么？ 好用得很呢
<cherrot_> binker, 暴力破解～
<binker> 分享一下
<binker> 步骤阿
<imadper> \rs: 之前不是你给我推荐js的吗?
<cherrot_> binker, hydra 配合网上下的字典 暴力破解两秒钟搞定了
<binker> 用神马工具破解的
<imadper> \rs: webos听说过没? 打算给webos写点儿应用玩玩....
<cherrot_> binker, 中文的话这个写的不错 http://nightx.info/blog/archives/433
<cherrot_> binker, hydra GUI + 命令行
<cherrot_> cfy, 哦 是你推荐的～ 谢谢哦 :D
<imadper> cherrot_: 学点儿好....
<cherrot_> imadper, 是在github上吗？
<binker> 九头蛇怪(Hydra)
<cherrot_> imadper, 我破了密码 拯救了一屋子的人 多好
<imadper> cherrot_: 我不知道. 我觉得用水银的可能性更大吧
<cherrot_> imadper, 水银？
<imadper> cherrot_: 你咋不买个光纤, 拯救一屋子的人?
<imadper> cherrot_: hg
<cherrot_> imadper, 你出钱嘛
<imadper> cherrot_: 所以, 你那叫慷他人之慨.
<cherrot_> imadper, 哦 那就不玩了
<cherrot_> imadper, 色大象
<cherrot_> imadper, 话真多
<cherrot_> imadper, :P
<imadper> cherrot_: ... 射你一脸!
<cherrot_> imadper, ....
<cherrot_> imadper, Come on baby :D
<imadper> cherrot_: fuck off!
<cfy> cherrot_: 成功了?
<cfy> cherrot_: 怎么弄得?
<cfy> cherrot_: 哦.默认的固件是http认证的是吧
<cherrot_> cfy, 就是下了个字典破解  而且用的最弱的字典就破了
<cherrot_> cfy, 势必
<cherrot_> cfy, 112233 这么弱智的密码
<cfy> cherrot_: 哈,恭喜
<cherrot_> cfy, 我竟然没猜到。。。
<imadper> cherrot: http://openwebosproject.org/overview#involve
<cherrot> cfy, 嘿嘿 谢谢推荐哦  果然一枚利器
<cfy> cherrot: 用了哪个模式?
<gfrog> imadper: 骚年你又傲娇了
<binker> cherrot在哪里安装那个hydra
<imadper> gfrog: 咩?
<cherrot> cfy, http_get啊
<gfrog> imadper: 骚年你又傲娇了
<imadper> gfrog: 啥?
 * gfrog 撤退
<cfy> cherrot: 哦...不过openwrt是post方式....
<imadper> gfrog: 你说哪个gaoji?
<cfy> cherrot: 看来得自己写个脚本...
 * maplebeats 哪里有傲娇
<cherrot> cfy, 哦，hydra也支持post form啊
<cfy> cherrot: 不会用阿
<cherrot> cfy, 我用的gui :D
<imadper> cherrot: 我看了下, 是github的...
<cfy> cherrot: post,不知道怎么填阿,估计也简单.
<imadper> cherrot: 不喜欢github...
<cherrot> imadper, 你大脑真怪异
<imadper> cherrot: 怎么了?
<cfy> imadper: 大湿,你怎么也不喜欢github了?
<imadper> cfy: 因为我不会用呀
<cfy> imadper: 大湿....
<imadper> cfy: 我现在生成patch, 都是 diff -Nur呢
<imadper> cfy: git的diff不会用...
<cfy> imadper: 不会用+1
<imadper> cfy: 我讨厌我不会的东西!
<imadper> cfy: 所以我基本都讨厌!
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<cherrot> cfy, http://nightx.info/blog/archives/433 这个写的不错的
<imadper> cfy: 但是一个东西, 如果我不会, 别人也都不会, 我就不讨厌了
<cfy> imadper: 比如搞基?
<imadper> cfy: 比如ppc64位汇编, 我就不讨厌. 因为大家也都不会
<imadper> cfy: 这个我不会, 但是别人都会, 所以我讨厌
<jianghu> NND,ubuntu虚拟了一个xp就为了上QQ
<cfy> imadper: 比如?
<cherrot> imadper, 老湿哦你
<cfy> jianghu: +1
<imadper> jianghu: 我是网银...
<jianghu> cfy, 就一分啊
<imadper> cfy: 还比如啥?
<imadper> cherrot: ............
<jianghu> imadper, 你有钱
<cfy> imadper: 比如谁会搞基?
<jianghu> 哈哈
 * maplebeats 又搞基？
<imadper> cfy: cherrot .
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<cherrot> imadper, and you honey
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗!
 * imadper 谁能灭了色貘呀!~
<cherrot> imadper, only you~~
<imadper> ....
<imadper> 撤了..
<jianghu> 磨牙真这么无聊啊 各位老大
 * cherrot 谁能讲解一下 通过iframe的异步请求模式啊
<maplebeats> 为什么要通过iframe啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看别人的代码是这么做的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就是提交一个form, 為什麼 target 是一个iframe 呢？
<maplebeats> 用ajax啊
<jianghu> awesome怎么添加关机命令啊  总是poweroff烦死人了
<cherrot> maplebeats, submit()方法执行后有数据返回时 是触发什么方法呢？
<maplebeats> jianghu: 什么叫关机命令？
<maplebeats> jianghu: ef>grep 关机 rc.lua
<maplebeats>     {"关机(&D)","dbus-send --system --print-reply  --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop"},
<cherrot> hamo, 你们又跟360干起来了啊
<hamo> cherrot: 又？
<cherrot> hamo,  哦  没又
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不知道啊。。
<jianghu> maplebeats, 就是在菜单中添加关机按钮
<maplebeats> jianghu: {"关机(&D)","dbus-send --system --print-reply  --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop"}
<jianghu> maplebeats, 添加了 不能关机
<maplebeats>  jianghu你没装ConsoleKit?
<jianghu> maplebeats, 没有啊
<maplebeats> jianghu: 那你用个sudo就行了嘛
<jianghu> maplebeats, 每次都是sudo poweroff 好麻烦啊
<maplebeats> jianghu: 你把关机命令写进菜单就行了啊
<maplebeats> jianghu: 如果有密码的话，可以用sudo -S
<imadper> 难道用鼠标点会更快?
<jianghu> maplebeats, 这样啊 实验下 谢谢
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 我懂了。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 懂了，讲下也。。。
<ytwman> 请教个问题，我想在.bashrc里面配置格命令用来启动某个程序 命令：python ~/temp/local/proxy.py    但是配置之后 每次启动 终端的时候总是会提示一些  执行之前命令的信息该怎么解决呢？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 它要模拟form的提交，一个HTTP Post的返回结果势必会带来页面刷新，target到一个iframe就不会刷新了……
<cherrot> adam8157, jiero去798撒银子去了哎
<maplebeats> cherrot: ==！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 刚才我没描述清楚……
<imadper> ytwman: 执行之前命令的信息是什么东西?
<jusss> adam8157: 你也用过fvwm?
<imadper> ytwman: 执行之前命令? 之前命令是什么?
<ytwman> to imadper :   你问的是什么意思，我不太明白。
<imadper> ytwman: 我的意思是, 你没描述清楚你问得问题
<imadper> cfy: 用过c--没?
<ytwman> 我是想在.bashrc里面 最后一行配置  一个命令 用来启动  proxy.py程序
<imadper> ytwman: 恩, 然后呢?
<cfy> imadper: 没..
<imadper> ytwman: 你遇到的问题?
<imadper> cfy: 真有这东西... 我了个擦
<maplebeats> ytwman: 不能在那里加。。。
<cfy> imadper: ..
<ytwman> 但是配置上去之后，  每次用户登录之后，然后每次打开终端都会在最上面提示一些命令执行的内容
<ytwman> 而且 没用到多就  配置的命令就不起效果了， 每次还是需要手动去启动。
<maplebeats> ytwman: 都说了，不能加在那里
<maplebeats> ytwman: 写到autostart里吧
<ytwman> 有没有好的办法在系统登录时执行命令呢？
<ytwman> autostart  文件是在哪个目录下的？
<maplebeats> .config
<ytwman> ok，我去试试。thk
<imadper> ytwman: profile里也可以的
<ytwman> 刚看了下autostart  是个文件夹，具体要怎么配置，能不能简单的讲一下
<imadper> ytwman: bashrc为啥不行  cc maplebeats
<ytwman> profile？  是/etc/rc.d/下面的文件吗？
<imadper> ytwman: 不好说, 目录书不一定一样. 更可能的是 /etc/profile
<ytwman> 我去google看看
<ytwman> imadper thk
<imadper> ytwman: s/thk/thx/
<cherrot> 为什么 arp -a 的执行速度这么慢？
<ytwman>  #82075
<adam8157> imadper: cherrot hamo 刚不在
<imadper> adam8157: 没事,就是说下图灵和 hamo 一样很 gaoji
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 一对儿gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 我觉得,  cherrot 和 hamo 也都很 gaoji
 * imadper 怎么每次都有 hamo ...
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 一对儿gaoji
 * hamo gaoji你妹！
<imadper> hamo: 无力的反驳..
<cherrot> adam8157, 没事儿  洗洗睡了
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象
<binker> 一个叫做free rainbow tables 的网站
<binker> 它免费提供LM,NTLM,MD5等的hash密码破解，只要你上去注册一个帐户，提交你的密码hash
<binker> 通过分布化彩虹表生成，我们可以生成巨大的彩虹表，以破解未曾见过的长密码
<binker> 神马密码都抵挡不住
<imadper> binker: 等我把我的linux的密码的hash给你, 给我破解一下哈~ 我的密码超简单, 3位...
<binker> 13位的都破解过了
<imadper> binker: $1$dDBBX9yO$f60AkG7mUhZZksxoFP2p21
<binker> 秒杀
<imadper> 多少?
<binker> 13位的用来了8分钟这样
<binker> 3位的密码当然是秒杀了
<imadper> binker: 13位的linux密码?
<imadper> binker: 用了8分钟?
<binker> 不是linux密码哦
<imadper> binker: 那屁用都没有
<binker> 是Windows的密码
<binker> 系统 上的密码
<imadper> binker: 系统是什么?
<adam8157> imadper: 你的是三位 "gjl"
<imadper> adam8157: no, 是 gjd
<binker>  Windows系统上的密码
<hamo> imadper: 搞基的？搞基了？
<lolicon> binker: 把密码弄长是很简单的
<imadper> adam8157:  哼哼, 竟然能被你猜对两位
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> binker: 有盐值的和没盐值的完全不一样
<adam8157> hamo: 他每次开机都是欢快的"gaoji la"
<lolicon> binker: 问题在于你受不受的鸟每次打密码都打几十位……
<jusss> 通过一个wifi连接上网，能不能在wifi和本机之间再加个路由器？
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji dan
<hamo> adam8157 嗯嗯...看来 imadper 你最gaoji了
<imadper> hamo: ..... 怎么可能, 你这么 gaoji
<binker> 习惯了
<jusss> 在路由器->本机，再加个路由器
<binker> 输入密码习惯了
<binker> 开机就需要密码了
<imadper> jusss: 可以, 你的路由要有两个网卡才行.
<imadper> jusss: 无线网卡....
<binker> 然后进入系统不需要密码了
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<binker> 可以用几种方法进入系统
<jusss> imadper: 有带两个无线网卡的路由器吗？
<binker> 一种是指纹识别
<imadper> jusss: 多了去了!
<imadper> jusss: 自己搜就知道了
<binker> 另外一种就是蓝牙解锁
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<binker> 那是两个天线的无线路由器
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> binker: 两个无线网卡... 你没见过?
<binker> 美哦
<binker> 没有哦
<binker> 我用的都是普通的无线路由器
<binker> 没有那么高级的
<binker> 可能用的比较好的就是那个啥TP-LINK WDR4310双频无线路由器了
<binker> 但是那个不能和腾达的无线路由器兼容WDS无线桥接
<binker> 我就送人了，换了两个比较老的TP-link无线路由器
<binker> 54M的340G+
<imadper> binker: diji
<imadper> binker: DSA-1030-W4 AC
<imadper> binker: DSA-1030-W4
<binker>  用太高级的路由器
<binker> 根本就不能和旧的腾达无线路由器兼容
<binker> 问了客服
<jusss> nm的配置文件在哪？
 * Fishoneeyed 这么清净
<ofan> tusooa: 拿磁鐵把硬盤格式化一遍
<Fishoneeyed> of
<Fishoneeyed> ofan: 然后呢？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你好清闲
<ofan> 给nexus 7贴好膜了
<ofan> Fishoneeyed: 没然后了
<gebjgd> ofan: 贴毛模
<ofan> 弄了个蓝牙键盘 哈哈哈哈
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我现在可以穿越代理服务器了。看起来清闲了。
<gebjgd> 穿越什么代理服务器？
<Fishoneeyed> 我白天上网用代理服务器。以前懒得搞，就不能白天上irc。现在这个软件可以过代理服务器。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 直接用web
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 还有时间上irc
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 用web不是被人看到了？
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C6CVAE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<gebjgd> ofan: 那键盘也太大了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还在放假？
<Guest53513> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%AE%AE%E4%BC%9A 谁能告诉我这是啥意思
<Guest53513> 议会制度始于1889年，以上演其著名的俄国“脱衣舞”闻名世界。 议会以现代性爱十六式的发源地著名。康康舞是一种充满诱惑力的舞蹈，最初是红磨坊中那些为贵胄服务的妓女为营生而编排的，其渊源要追溯到康康舞自身发展成为一种娱乐形式并成为一种风魔欧洲的歌舞的那个时代。
<difan> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Guest53513> 我现在才知道，议会原来是个歌舞厅
<Guest53513> 维基上的
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 在巴黎 你没去过？
<gebjgd> Guest53513: wiki上随便写
<Guest53513> 没呢
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 自己长本事 去看看
<Guest53513> 额
<Guest53513> 我只想知道啥是议会
<Guest53513> 现在知道了，是个歌舞厅
<Guest53513> 议会以现代性爱十六式的发源地著名。
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 孺子可教
<Guest53513> 性爱十六式????
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 和人民戴表大会一样
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 性爱6人行
<Guest53513> 额
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 据说都是ps的。那么多张 都能ps出来 这真是我党的一个奇迹
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 万税万万税
<Guest53513> 啥ps的
<Guest53513> mayli，李梅好
<gebjgd> mayli: 三吗
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 我下载到6人行了
<bigZ> 今天的谷歌 mail 好像又被封锁了
<gebjgd> bigZ: 翻墙
<bigZ> gebjgd, 清楚
<bigZ> 我明白
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 茂名淫民来了。 cc Guest53513
<Guest53513> 额
<ofan> gebjgd: 看着大实际很小
<Guest53513> ofan，你说你那jj么
<ofan> 測試
<imadper> ofan: 测试失败
<ofan> 我擦 這小鍵盤太過隱了
<ofan> imadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C6CVAE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<imadper> ofan: 略贵....
<ofan> 色大象買個
<imadper> ofan: 你是色什么来的? 我给忘了....
<ofan> imadper: 我也忘了
<imadper> ofan: 色狒狒吧? 恩, 我想起来了
<ofan> imadper: 不認識，認錯了吧
<imadper> ofan: 没可能
<ofan> imadper: 看你記性不好
<imadper> ofan: 不过猩猩和狒狒我一直分不清倒是真的
<ofan> imadper: 這鍵盤還帶背光
<imadper> ofan: 太贵了....
<ofan> 還內置激光筆
<ofan> imadper: 支持多點觸摸，100多快買個鍵盤鼠標不貴吧
<ofan> 支持android,ios,pc
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 不错, 问题是, 我没有设备支持这个呀....
<ofan> imadper: 藍牙的，我筆記本和平板都支持
<ofan> 試過了
<imadper> ofan: 笔记本用不到吧..
<ofan> imadper: 當遙控器
<imadper> ofan: .... gaoji
<hv54> 大家好啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-31
<tryit> MeaCulpa, eselect python设置成3.2后，gentoolkit不能用了……
<worm> tryit: 这不该在#gentoo-cn的吗？
<parmount> Hello
<tryit> worm, 没人gentoo-cn
<worm> ？！居然只有24个人……怎么了？国人都不用Gentoo的么？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 切换到py3之后，重新安装一下gentoolkit就好了……
<tryit> worm, 相对于ubuntu来说肯定不容易上手
<piggybox> 大概因为用gentoo的不少转去用arch了吧
<ofan> 。。。
<tryit> piggybox, arch对gentoo用户有吸引力？不见得吧
<stardiviner> Android小白请教怎么刷机? (不是求详细教程, 是求指明方向, 给几个关键词, 比如啥啥软件,工具,技术名词之类的, 我自己搜)
<may> linux使用蓝牙后死机，kernel panic -not syncing attempted to kill init
<stardiviner> 在网上简单搜索了下, 都是些社区网站, 需要注册, 或者是什么门户网站, 写的不全...
<parmount> hello there.
<parmount> I just moved into china.
<freeayu> paarmount hi
<freeayu> parmount hi
<stardiviner> Android小白请教怎么刷机? 求高手教程, 看了什么论坛里的教程, 觉得不够清楚, 希望有很详细的教程,
<jusss> imadper: 你的stalonetrayrc怎么写的？
<imadper> jusss: 没写
<imadper> jusss: 下载就用
<imadper> jusss: 我平时不开, 除非有什么东西一定需要tray才开
<imadper> jusss: 有啥需要tray的呀?
<jusss> imadper: nm
<imadper> jusss: 不用那东西
<jusss> imadper: 那你是用？
<imadper> jusss: /etc/rc.d/network start
<imadper> zh
<imadper> zhpeng: 早~
<zhpeng> imadper, 哥0830就来了
<imadper> zhpeng: 毛线, 我8:30来的时候, 你还没来呢!
<zhpeng> imadper, 我在刷牙
<imadper> zhpeng: 我每天五点多就起来, 就为了能赶上班车... 你跟我比早, 肯定会输
<imadper> zhpeng: ... 好吧... 顺便刮眉毛....
<zhpeng> imadper, 刮你妹
<imadper> zhpeng: 你每次挂胡子, 剃须膏都涂到眉毛上
<zhpeng> imadper, 于良2012-08-31 09:28:03	
<zhpeng>     要不咱们以后这周末一起去哪练习外语吧？~
<zhpeng> imadper, 一大早有姑娘date我。。。
<zhpeng> imadper, 我实在是。。。
<imadper> zhpeng: 你把眉毛刮了, 就不会有人date你了
<zhpeng> imadper, 毛线
<zhpeng> imadper, 哥的眉毛可是祖传的
<ofan> zhpeng: 醉翁之意
<zhpeng> imadper, 到老的时候还能变的很长
<imadper> zhpeng: 那更应该刮下来, 然后收在盒子里了...
<zhpeng> ofan, 哦呵呵
 * imadper 笑得真猥琐....
<ofan> 色大象心動了
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: ....
<wolftankk> 笑的春心荡漾
<zhpeng> imadper, 双鱼女和天蝎女和天枰女的杀伤力还是比较大
<imadper> zhpeng: 我连自己是什么星座都不知道....
<zhpeng> imadper, 生日几号
<imadper> zhpeng: 1.21
<imadper> zhpeng: http://i.imgur.com/nZNWt.gif
<microcai> hi
<zhpeng> imadper, 魔羯
<imadper> microcai: hi~
<imadper> microcai: http://i.imgur.com/nZNWt.gif
<wolftankk> +OK Ja8kL09nY.21
<ofan> imadper: 想推到蛤蟆？
<zhpeng> imadper, 想推倒蛤蟆？
<astroler> 早
<imadper> ofan: 很明显是青蛙推倒hamo的好不好
<wolftankk> +OK zNud305MM1k.H4RoR1DLgEE.Q3nFX/e8P3I/wOZvN0J5bWj.HjY690RF2IU/
<ofan> imadper: 不一樣？
<imadper> ofan: frog
<ofan> imadper: 本來就沒說你，你是色大象
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象早
<ofan> vps又要續費了。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 那本书貌似翻译的很差, 所以我找英文版了
<imadper> ch
<ofan> md 窮筆壕男過
<cherrot> imadper: 我看的第二版的  还可以
<cherrot> imadper: 翻译的再差 乃能推测出英文原词是啥不就得了
<imadper> cherrot: 这种发展这么快的东西, 我还是看看新的吧
<imadper> cherrot: 毛线. google翻译你看的懂?
<cherrot> imadper: 恩 也是  乃英文好  教教俺
<zhpeng> 清早被双鱼MM泡，感觉一天都神清气爽了
<cherrot> zhpeng: 找到大咪咪妹子了？
<imadper> cherrot: 英文不好....
<imadper> zhpeng: 色猩猩.
<zhpeng> cherrot, 是个贫乳
<imadper> zhpeng: ,恩 这个名字不错
<ofan> zhpeng: 無圖無真相
<imadper> ofan: 队伍又壮大了
<imadper> cherrot: ^^^
<ofan> zhpeng: 大咪咪？
<zhpeng> 我说
<zhpeng> 工程师的女性社交圈子到底有多小。。
<ofan> 嘖嘖 這名字響亮啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天下午随我去监考
<roylez_> tenzu: 带个psp去打游戏吧
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> tenzu: 不怕cop??
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸦早上好
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ tenzu TGIF
<tenzu> tusooa: 兔嫂你激动了
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当君
<adam8157> tenzu: 授授
<tusooa> cfy:
<tenzu> adam8157: 你会遭到报应的
<adam8157> lol
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥践兔作cmake编译的时候，和自行cmake编译的输出不一样啊
<cfy> tusooa: don't know
<tusooa> cfy: 对了，先问你用过CMake没
<cfy> tusooa: 没
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> cfy: 用fcitx不
<cfy> tusooa: 用
<tusooa> cfy: 你试下。
<hamo> adam8157: TGIF?
<hamo> adam8157: 啥东西？
<tusooa> cfy: 自行编译和践兔自动编译的
<adam8157> hamo: Thank God It's Friday
<hamo> adam8157: 你从哪搞这么多缩写...
<cfy> tusooa: ... 算了吧....
<hamo> adam8157: 周末面基的事情？
<cfy> adam8157:  你不自由上下班么..
<cherrot> hamo: 面基～面基～
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 你别激动...
<adam8157> hamo: 我想安排到周天下午和晚上 因为周六要去汪峰演唱会...   cc cherrot gfrog_away
<cherrot> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈...
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 你实习工资多少呀? 有钱跟他们面基...
<cherrot> adam8157: 文艺青年哦
<hamo> imadper: 壕莫装
<adam8157> cherrot: 别人带我去...
<cherrot> imadper: 交完房租吃完饭就没了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 还有票么？我也想去...
<adam8157> hamo: 现在去买啊, 还有得卖
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~  不会改makefile... 被我一改, 就成makefail了
<hamo> adam8157: 哪？鸟巢？
<cherrot> adam8157: 我就猜到最有可能有事情的就是你啦 :D
<adam8157> hamo: 工体
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Programming/50491
<tusooa> cfy: 吾测试过了。践兔编译的是杂乱的信息。自行编译是[  4%] Building C object src/lib/fcitx-config/CMakeFiles/fcitx-config.dir/hotkey.c.o
<imadper> hamo: 装个毛.... 就是没钱呀
<adam8157> cherrot: 蓉蓉周六也没空
<tusooa> cfy: 这咋回事
<cherrot> adam8157: 恩
<imadper> cherrot: 你房租多少?
 * gfrog 早
<cherrot> imadper: 加起来差不多1400
<hamo> adam8157: 乃们买啥价的票？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<tusooa> cfy: 践兔的编译，一大串gcc命令
 * cherrot 我要找房子……找房子……
<adam8157> hamo: 280? 380? 同学买的, 我不知道
<imadper> cherrot: 那你一个月吃5k的饭?
<cfy> tusooa: 可能用的是makefile?
<cfy> tusooa: 可能用的是make?
<cherrot> imadper: 我工资可没这么高……
<cfy> opera终于要更新了...泪流..
<imadper> cfy: 什么时候opera能把他的邮件客户端分离出来?
<imadper> cfy: 就是, 只带邮件, 不带别的功能的
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...这基友还包票啊...
<hamo> roylez_: 你要小心...
<imadper> hamo: 票? 不是都用卡了吗?
<cfy> imadper: 让opera开源?
<imadper> cfy: maybe....
<roylez_> hamo: 昨天听说有个抑郁症的在楼下举牌
<cfy> imadper: 再坚持下?
<hamo> roylez_: 前天有个死了的在大厦门口闹事，说X度是黑心工厂...
<cfy> hamo: ...
<imadper> cfy: 唉...
<roylez_> hamo: 那看来还是我摸清闲
<cfy> hamo: 据说9.3好登陆baidu啥东西...送巨大的云空间....
<hamo> roylez_: 你摸也死了一个...
<cfy> hamo: 这个有用么?
<hamo> cfy: 不晓得...
<cfy> hamo: 我刚给主席贴了链接
<cfy> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 哦，这等好事为啥没落我头上啊
<cherrot> hamo: 前天有个死了的在大厦门口闹事？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> cherrot: 家属家属...
<hamo> cherrot: 你丫想太多了...
<cherrot> hamo: 哦  也对……
<imadper> cherrot: 我也以为是闹鬼呢....
<cherrot> hamo: 你司又死了一个啊？
<cfy> cherrot: roylez_ 那模死的..
<hamo> cherrot: 据说...我也不知道详细...围起来了不让看..
<cfy> hamo: ....
<cfy> 挂的人真多..
 * cherrot 唉。。。
<tusooa> cfy: ● cmake ../fcitx-4.2.5 -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=1 #这就有践兔形式的输出了。
 * hamo 保重身体，就要去像蛋蛋壕这样的公司，每天只上半天班，剩下的时间台球，羽毛球，篮球和游泳！
<tenzu> hamo: 我这种不用坐班的算怎么回事儿?
<hamo> tenzu: 你是叫兽啊！跟我们这种上班的不一样...你有那么多学妹，不用保重身体...
<cherrot> hamo: tenzu 最需要保重身体  妹子太多了
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> 我吐血了
<roylez_> hamo: 瞎说，应该去当公务员，每天只上半天班，剩下的时间按摩，洗脚，推油和毒龙！
<tenzu> hamo: cherrot 呸
<zhpeng> 我刚才约双鱼MM去一起学习英语，她说用新概念3
<zhpeng> IBUS打出来的是 xing ai nian
<zhpeng> 性爱年
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...你知道的花样还真多那...
<roylez_> 一般一般
<roylez_> zhpeng: xin'gainian
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃的输入法真配合乃的人呢，我用ibus打出来就是 新概念
<cherrot> zhpeng: fcitx+sunpinyin
<zhpeng> 劳资是archlinux
<zhpeng> IBUS
<cherrot> zhpeng: sunpinyin
<adam8157> zhpeng: å¼±
<hamo> 性爱年
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 好吧...我的也是这个...
<gfrog> roylez_: 嘟噜席尾巴早
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿早
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙没有把早
<zhpeng> 我了个擦
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛儿早
<tenzu> 嘟噜...
<zhpeng> archlinux还真有sunpinyin，
<zhpeng> 等晚上回去换
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼足授
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙早
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，不准调皮。
<iexplore> 吼吼
<tusooa> cfy: 一行代码解决问题。在make.conf里加CMAKE_VERBOSE=OFF
<imadper> zhpeng: aur里面fcitx-googlepinyin
<zhpeng> imadper, aur里的无爱
<imadper> zhpeng: å¼±
<zhpeng> imadper, 你妹儿
<roylez_> imadper: aur烦
<zhpeng> aur确实相当烦
<zhpeng> 我宁可自己下源码编译
<adam8157> zhpeng: fcitx-pinyin + fcitx-cloudpinyin
<imadper> roylez_: 依赖解决的不好而已...
<tenzu> 原来TGIF是这个意思...
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵
<roylez_> imadper: 不是十分必要，懒得编译。升级几次就挂了，还得重编
<roylez_> hamo: :: Replace libsystemd with core/systemd?
<roylez_> hamo: tnnnnnnnd
<tenzu> adam8157: 我真老土
<hamo> adam8157: 呵呵你妹...你又不是白富美...
<hamo> roylez_: arch要上systemd了？
<imadper> roylez_: 有些东西依赖很多包, 得一个个的自己下载编译. 还得按顺序... 麻烦
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<tenzu> adam8157: 约翰列侬
<imadper> roylez_: 所以用aur的
<adam8157> tenzu: .
<adam8157> tenzu: 还有SHIT 表示 "Sorry, Honey, It's Thursday" cc hamo
<roylez_> hamo: 龟毛的，如果让我见到写dbus的那孙子，我非宰了他不可
<tenzu> adam8157: 英语帝
<palomino|working> 主席暴力成性
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<tenzu> 主席息怒
<bluezd> adam8157: 你知道 adidas 是什么的缩写吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 德语词... 怎么晓得
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<tusooa> imadper: 用践兔啊
<gfrog> imadper: zhpeng aur = annoy u regularly
<hamo> roylez_: hal...dbus...udev...udisk...systemd貌似是一个人写的
<bluezd> adam8157: 是 : "All Day I Dream About Sex"
<adam8157> bluezd: 英语帝!
<roylez_> hamo: udev是好东西，udisk不认识，剩下都该死
<hamo> bluezd: GAOJI!
<zhpeng> imadper, 你的arch迁移到system的
<zhpeng> systemd了么
<adam8157> bluezd: 还是觉得phd的那一堆全写有意思
<zhpeng> 今天的升级，已经把几个包合并了
<imadper> zhpeng: 一分钟前刚刚迁移过去
<hamo> adam8157: phd怎么你了？
 * adam8157 debian好, debian妙, debian呱呱叫
<zhpeng> imadper, 我还是回去弄，省得上班悲剧
<zhpeng> debian还可以
<imadper> zhpeng: 不会的.
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋乃傲娇了。
<roylez_> imadper: 重启能活么？
<imadper> roylez_: 还不敢重启呢...
<zhpeng> imadper, 你的cgroup弄了没
<imadper> zhpeng: 没有... 需要吗?
<zhpeng> imadper, 我想试试lxc。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 周天咋安排?
<zhpeng> 结果默认直接挂载cgroup lxc不认。。。
<zhpeng> 到时候再看看
<hamo> zhpeng: lxc这种gaoji东西找阿蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 周天？ 没意外的话可能去爬四海
<adam8157> zhpeng: lxc-tools
<wolftankk> ….
<imadper> zhpeng: 对了, 你生级的时候, 记得要initscripts.....
<hamo> gfrog: 周天面基那...
<adam8157> gfrog: 面基大业啊
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 那就只好无视喽。
<roylez_> imadper: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rc.conf#New_configuration_file
 * gfrog 神马大爷也比不上骑车重要呢。
<zhpeng> imadper, 劳资lxc没装。。。
<roylez_> imadper: 操蛋。原来都放到 rc.conf 正是arch的好处之一，现在也没了
<adam8157> roylez_: 回归debian吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 回你妹
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 我挺喜欢rc.conf的
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ gfrog
 * hamo rc.conf不是BSD风格么？乃们换BSD吧！
<imadper> hamo: 换你妹, 没驱动
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...
<hamo> roylez_: 我脚的删了百度统计的代码快了呢...
<imadper> zhpeng: gaoji
<roylez_> hamo: .
<gfrog> adam8157: git rebase碉堡了呢
<adam8157> gfrog: -i?
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来还可以用git rebase -i HEAD~N 这种方法指定要rebase哪些commit
<roylez_> imadper: 0) The best approach is to first bring your rc.conf up-to-date according to the recommendations in "man rc.conf". It should essentially only contain your DAEMONS array (and a few other things, depending on your setup, see manpage for details). This will work both with initscripts and systemd so it is safe to do ahead of time, and make sure everything works as it should.
<cfy> imadper: http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/12/08/30/1055240.shtml
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来都是git log数commit的 -_-
<hamo> roylez_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a5d5455jw1dwfnhnucwij.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 又死了2个？
<zhpeng> adam8157, imadper
<zhpeng> 于良2012-08-31 10:43:00	
<zhpeng>     还是用正常的笔记本上网比较过瘾
<zhpeng> 于良2012-08-31 10:43:24	
<zhpeng>     你赚的多 就是不爱乱花钱 我属于没钱也得瑟没了的那种~
<zhpeng> 于良2012-08-31 10:43:42	
<zhpeng>     所以我找对象 真的找个会过日子的 不过男孩都不喜欢我这种不会过的 哈哈
<imadper> roylez_: 要手动清?
<zhpeng> adam8157, imadper 我去
<tusooa> http://m.douban.com/note/232209060/?session=23634f91#额。。。
 * adam8157 贵摸好恐怖
<zhpeng> adam8157, imadper 为什么姑娘跟我直接跳过了恋爱阶段
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你不是有老婆么...
<iexplore> 电脑都降频了，我们为什么就不能慢点呢！
<imadper> roylez_: 我以为他们有脚本自己改配置呢...
<wolftankk> 最近猝死的人好多...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 被搭讪，我很无辜啊
<imadper> zhpeng: 找对象... 不是要谈恋爱吗?
<iexplore> 这社会节奏太快了，病态般的快！
<imadper> zhpeng: 你赚的多... 果然是壕! 请客吃饭!
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你上班竟然聊扣扣
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你赚的多... 果然是壕! 请客吃饭!
<roylez_> imadper: 毛
<imadper> cfy: 太重了...
<maplebeats> js...我定义了一个全局数组。。。然后用ajax请求json回来之后，push到数组里面。。。然后再用函数调用这个全局数组的时候，为什么全局数据不是实时生效的==！
<zhpeng> adam8157, imadper 请你妹儿
<zhpeng> js不会。。。
<maplebeats> 郁闷死了
<hamo> maplebeats: ajax请求是异步的...请求发送出去就返回了，而你这个时候读这个全局数组，往往结果还没返回回来
<maplebeats> 也是哈，我把异步关掉试试
<hamo> maplebeats: 要么在回调函数里搞，要么设置ajax为同步请求
 * hamo 被这个搞过不止一次的飘过...
<cece> thunderbird  里上irc
 * hamo 我恨javascript的回调函数机制！
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/SchoolEstate/20697 cc adam8157 hamo
 * adam8157 kk呢?
<tusooa> cece: 蛋痛？
<hamo> kk: 小k酱？
<maplebeats> hamo: 果然是==:'(
<hamo> maplebeats: 哎...被js虐多了会有快感的...
<wolftankk> maplebeats 你要在callback中处理
<cfy> kk被关了?
<imadper> cfy: 没找到亮点
<palomino|working> .... , hamo
<wolftankk> js是异步加载机制...
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<cfy> imadper: 以后你们的孩子可以不用学奥数了 cc adam8157 hamo
<imadper> cfy: 我就没学过奥数
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<maplebeats> 一个月没写js，async是什么都差点忘了
<adam8157> cfy: 奥数物理这种东西 太简单了吧
<hamo> cfy: 我觉得以国人的智慧，肯定会在搞出点新鲜玩意的...
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<cfy> adam8157: 牛阿当君
<cfy> hamo: 也许吧....
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji 蛋!
<imadper> adam8157: 奥数到现在我都不会!
<cece> 奥术这种东西，没得报送就死了
 * adam8157 再说, 我没有2到让娃娃在北京上学
<hamo> adam8157: 乃还是先make个娃娃出来吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 北京的考生, 考大学轻松的...
<cfy> adam8157: 北京要比其他地方简单吧...
<cfy> 明显easy模式嘛...
<imadper> cfy: 得有户口才行... 不然在北京学, 在外地考试...
<adam8157> imadper: 和us比呢?
<cfy> imadper: 哦....
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji... 我弱爆了....
<cfy> adam8157: gaoji cc imadper
<adam8157> imadper: 我才不在北京当三等公民
<cece>  屁的 ，在山东上学，去新疆考试
<hamo> cece: 高！实在是高！
<hamo> cece: 新疆的民考汉...
<imadper> adam8157: 也是. 不过可以考虑去新加坡之类的国家, 不一定非得米国的
<adam8157> cece: 那你是略弱, 山东班里20以后名次考生去东北都是前五
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃为啥非说东北呢。。
<cece>      血泪史，03年我们班一个年级400多的跑新疆去了，考了个北理。
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为我认识的去外省的考试 就是去东北...
<cece>         本来是大专都没得上的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们那竞争不激烈呢，我大学时候的山东同学说他们那边都是去甘肃陕西啥的。
 * gfrog 山东考生太苦逼了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然还有个北京的全校前5的姐妹儿, 去我们学校读高中, 班里30+...
<cece> 陕西最好了，强校多的一比
<tenzu> adam8157: 西电
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋乃当年高中也是强的一bi吧？ lol
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯, 我是西电的
 * hamo 大西电威武！
<cece>  西北工业 飞行器制造 lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣
<piggybox> 那时人口高峰嘛
<tenzu> 西工大妹子没有西北大的好看, 囡囡不要卷我
<cece>   工科还比妹子
<cece>  
<adam8157> gfrog: 只是理综强的一B, 高出第二名一个数量级, 其它略弱, 但是高考就理综考砸了...
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋！
<gfrog> adam8157: 这句话内涵好多呢。
<lainme> tenzu: 哪能和隔壁比
<cfy> ......
<cfy> gaoji
 * adam8157 说这个有啥用啊... 这里这么多phd   555
<cece>      激情四射。、、
<gfrog> adam8157: 300满分，乃高出一个数量级？ 那第二名太弱了。。。
<cece>     你们都理综290+
<hamo> 。。。
<imadper> gfrog: adam8157 一个数量级... 你300, 第二名30? 那你太强了....
<hamo> gfrog: 你知道的太多了！
<gfrog> hamo: imadper @@
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<tenzu> lainme: 我去西工大逛过好几圈, 放假期间一个妹子都没见到
 * hamo 拜P.h.D们！
<tenzu> hamo: 射你平身
<adam8157> gfrog: 有次出巨难的卷子, 我290+, 第二名230多 然后都是200一下估计
 * gfrog #传说神马词加上avi都碉堡了 PhD.avi
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
 * adam8157 PhD.rmvb
<cece>      考理综，看来我老了
<cfy> gaoji蛋.必须膜拜了 cc imadper
 * adam8157 PHD-131
<gfrog> adam8157: 高中理综也就210-220的飘过.
 * hamo PHD-140.avi
<roylez_> adam8157: systemd不用纯文本的log了？？？？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我下一个debian
<roylez_> adam8157: fuck，这不跟aix一个德性了？
 * adam8157 PhD-普通话.torrent
<hamo> roylez_: 据说是二进制的
 * imadper 
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 那个systemd的作者在鼓吹
 * imadper PhD-浴室_东莞_普通话.avi
<hamo> roylez_: 换debian吧...
<roylez_> adam8157: motherfucker ...
<gfrog> zhpeng: 据说dou的storage上有呢。
<gfrog> zhpeng: 积攒了各种发行版。
<zhpeng> gfrog, 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 那个人啊, 一切的东西都是对程序员友好, 对用户不友好
 * imadper PhD_三人_酒店.avi
<roylez_> adam8157: 对他自己友好吧
 * adam8157 pulse audio, systemd, bin log 啥的...
<adam8157> roylez_: 而且没有一个stable的...
<freeflying> 有人要用Ubuntu, 愿意付费找人提供支持, 谁愿意去做?
<freeflying> 在北京
<roylez_> adam8157: 我重启下看看systemd能不能起
<adam8157> roylez_: 祝你成功
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以忽悠他用RHEL不？ XD
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 好
<imadper> roylez_: good luck
<freeflying> gfrog: 不行啊,
<gfrog> freeflying: 那无爱，pass。 lol
<imadper> freeflying: 付不付费无所谓, 是妹子不?
<freeflying> imadper: 老太太
<imadper> freeflying: ..... no
<stardiviner> freeflying: 在东京的人行不?
<imadper> stardiviner: 东京热不?
<freeflying> stardiviner: 要求在北京
<stardiviner> imadper: 不热,
<roylez_> adam8157: root         1     0  0 11:06 ?        00:00:00 /bin/systemd
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 你竟然没挂..
<stardiviner> imadper: 话说是哪个"热" 是ubutnu热还是天气热?
<imadper> 天气
<adam8157> roylez_: 竟然没挂
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席，欢迎上systemd的贼船。
<roylez_> roylez@bender> echo $$                                                                                                                                        ~ 11:07:47
<roylez_> 1502
 * gfrog 目前正在被systemd折磨着
<stardiviner> 要是我们这里很多人学习ubuntu, 我就去开培训教室之类的, 小赚一点
<gfrog> stardiviner: 乃开个认证吧。
<roylez_> gfrog: grub我还没换掉。以后换syslinux或者lilo
<imadper> stardiviner: 要是这里有人培训, 我就去学
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道yum肿么hold某个包的某个版本么？
<stardiviner> gfrog: 我靠, 这个认证需要忽悠级别很高啊, 咋还论不上
<gfrog> roylez_: 这个跟systemd比起来都是小case吧。
<roylez_> gfrog: 恩
 * gfrog fedora 18的alpha貌似要出来了，今天yum update rawhide竟然破天荒的没更新。
<roylez_> gfrog: 这个motherfucker为啥systemctrl -a都要默认输出给pager？？？
<adam8157> gfrog: yum hold?
<gfrog> roylez_: 除了有病还能有啥。
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃挺富有想象力呢。
<zhpeng> adam8157, debian不是滚动升级吧
<adam8157> zhpeng: I use debian sid
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: https://lists.dulug.duke.edu/pipermail/yum/2004-March/004061.html
<gfrog> zhpeng: 折腾debian弱爆了，来玩儿rawhide吧
 * gfrog 小k肿么不见了。。。
 * gfrog 旷工k
<daffodi> 有人知道网上哪份英文自我介绍比较合适不
<gfrog> daffodi: 好好说话。
<jusss> irssi显示Lag :3.31 ....
 * adam8157 afk
<daffodi> gfrog: 怎么？有个单位要做英文面试……我得准备下
<gfrog> daffodi: 这句比刚才那句容易理解多了。
<roylez_> daffodi: 我就喜欢纯英文的面试...
<daffodi> roylez_: 刚才HP HonKong的弄了个电话过来……我说要准备下，就被挂了……
 * tryit emacs隐藏了菜单栏、工具栏和滚动条，现在用了gnome 3，连窗口标题栏都隐藏了……
<daffodi> 一个IT职位还要那么多事情……
<jusss> irssi能设置高亮吗？
<jusss> irssi能设置高亮颜色？
<jusss> test
<cfy> tryit: 不错
<tryit> cfy, 还是不习惯
<jusss> 在xterm里用irssi, irssi的高亮颜色由xterm还是irssi设置？
<roylez_> jusss: http://i.imm.io/CENG.png
<adam8157> kk: 说话?
<cfy> dooloo.info
<jusss>  http://i.imm.io/CENG.png
<cfy> http://lisp.crlf0710.co.cc/index.php/Special:所有页面
<kk> adam8157, “纬纬”。  ㍣ 
<jusss> roylez_: 你怎么设置的高亮？
<cfy> imadper: 那个imadper弄出来没有?
<gfrog> kk: 调戏
<roylez_> jusss: 太久了，忘了
<imadper> cfy: 啥???
<jusss> roylez_: 是在xterm里还是irssi里？
<cfy> imadper: mmap...
<kk> gfrog, 你有没有去过墨西哥吗？  ㍣ 
<cfy> imadper: 打错了..
<roylez_> jusss: irssi
<imadper> cfy: 我了个擦... 搞定了
<cfy> imadper: 怎么回事?
<jusss> roylez_: man irssi里好像没说
<imadper> cfy: 跟caspar说了, 他说这个东西有问题, 直接删了吧... 就把那个testcase给删了
<cfy> imadper: .... 和着白搞?
<imadper> cfy: 是的~
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 不过我提交了另外一个patch给ltp了... 一个新的testcase
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹的排列项目，怎么增加“按创建时间” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385716 如题，需要按创建时间排列，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 fhqbjjj — 2012-08-31 11:28
<jusss> adam8157: irssi怎么设置高亮颜色？
 * adam8157 away lunch
<tryit> jusss, 无线设置好了？
<jusss> tryit: 没，太恶习了，设置不成，于是就用了trayer
<jusss> tryit: irssi怎么设置高亮颜色
<tryit> jusss, 不知道，我用xchat
<zhpeng> 话说，archlinux我没看testing libvirtBUG都这么多
<jusss> tryit: 哦
<zhpeng> 现在可好，我archlinux没有selinux，正好更新到0.10.0-1，现在打不开虚拟机了
<jusss> cherrot: 你知道irssi怎么设置高亮颜色吗
<zhpeng> 保存旧包绝对是archlinux良好习惯
<hamo> kk: 小k你肥来啦...
<cherrot> jusss: 没用过 不知道 :)
<cherrot> kk: damn you
<kk> cherrot, 口语表达的厌恶。  ㍣ 
<jusss> kk: the pussy is down
<cherrot> kk: nice girl
 * cherrot 真重口味。。。
<jusss> cherrot: 你知道是啥意思?我不知道，我是从一个叫little children的电影里看到一个女的说的the pussy is down
<cherrot> jusss: 我也不知道 :)
 * cherrot 我是个纯洁的孩纸
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<jusss> hi
<daffodi> 你们现在谁的google能用……
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<jusss> daffodi: 俺这能用
<daffodi> jusss: 我这抽风了……总是被重置
<tusooa> ls
<jusss> daffodi: 换dns
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<LokiRF> 啊啊～thunderbird也能上IRC鸟～
<juss>  > Time.now
<kk> juss, 2012-08-31 12:12:25 +0800
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如果仅仅用ubuntu而不安装其他服务器软件他能够做哪些服务器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385720 如标题，数据库服务器、FTP、邮件、web、Samba、DNS等等，直接用ubuntu能实现吗？如果不能，那他都能实现哪几种？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 genuin66 — 2012-08-31 12:04  …
<juss> jusss: test
<jusss> juss: test
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> > Date.today
<kk> tusooa, 2012-08-31
<tusooa> 何种办法据称能在不通过任何涉及电脑本身物理及软件操作前提下，清除电脑内的电脑病毒？
<daffodi> KK能不能用.org.cn
<cfy> tusooa: 烧了
<tusooa> cfy: 为防止被ban，就不公布正确答案了
<tusooa> cfy: {{Dyk}}
<tusooa> cfy: 好吧。正确答案去@ZHWP找
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 將電壓升高 10000V ，保證什麼病毒都不存在
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: sow (CET4)
<jusss>  > Time.now
<LokiRF> 从昨天开始google code什么的都是一上就重置，这个又是肿么啦？
<kk> jusss, 2012-08-31 12:28:40 +0800
<daffodi> 那个不成，电压高了只是烧了电源什么的，不能硬盘里面的病毒被消灭，因为病毒也是数据
<jusss> tusooa: 在硬盘附近放个电磁场
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 哇，好有創意哦，提高電壓來殺毒……
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 1000v 喔 。怎麼不可以。。 或者你將 紫外線 、加碼射線 一起對準 硬盤
<daffodi> 1000V不可以，因为不是直接作用于硬盘上的数据
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<cfy> tusooa: 内线给我
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 不是我的创意，CyrusYzGTt的想法
<hamo> roylez: .
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: dd_rescue /dev/zero /dev/sdX
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 直接搞定
<daffodi> namoamitabuddha: 你先看看tusooa的问题再说吧，人不让接触计算机“何种办法据称能在不通过任何涉及电脑本身物理及软件操作前提下，清除电脑内的电脑病毒？”
 * gfrog 擦，被人鄙视title跟salary了。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 被谁?
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个死胖子
<adam8157> gfrog: zp?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 不准笑
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我笑小一点   呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你去做support吧, 我让那个猎头骚扰你
<hamo> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 没兴趣，没做过嵌入式没做过kernel
<adam8157> hamo: 你要离开北京? 去哪
 * gfrog 决定迅速考完RH的认证。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 我懂了...
<jusss> daffodi: google.com貌似是被重置了，google.com.hk还能用
<jusss>  > "." *2
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 又是kaka从校内看的？
<kk> jusss, ..
<adam8157> hamo: 快说
<hamo> adam8157: 在想...
<cfy> hamo: 你要走了?
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿乃要离开帝都？
<adam8157> hamo: 去哪
<hamo> adam8157: 帝都混不下去了...
<adam8157> hamo: US么? 带上我
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 先去吃饭..回来再说！
<gfrog> hamo: 乃竟然要抛弃度娘？
<cfy> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹 快说
<cfy> hamo: 走好.........
<gebjgd> hamo: 明智
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得你可以去吃 hamo 的散伙饭...
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<cfy> imadper: hamo 要离 adam8157 而去了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请教下字体的问题。。。谁能说下点阵字体，truetype    sans-serif    等等都是神吗关系。。。有点晕。。
<cfy> imadper: 据说用了hamo就不会被kickban了? cc adam8157
<imadper> cfy: 反正我每次被ban, 都用hamo
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: hamo 怎么回事?
<adam8157> imadper: 啥
<imadper> adam8157: 不在帝都混了?
<adam8157> imadper: 啥
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道呀. 刚听cfy说的
<cfy> imadper: hamo伤到了...这是我目前知道的..
<imadper> cfy: 伤到了???
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> 在xterm里的irssi怎么设置颜色高亮？
<gebjgd> 帝都那破地方有什么好待的
 * adam8157 要不要把国庆返程的机票买了 0_0
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e, 你来啦
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 争取下个月就把证儿考了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: CE？
<roylez> lkkkkkllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: CA肯定没法那么快
<gfrog> adam8157: 下个月倒是有CE考试。
<adam8157> gfrog: 考了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 考
<gfrog> adam8157: 靠
<adam8157> gfrog: ccie呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 12月
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前感脚还行
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 加油, 把这俩都过了, 然后, 你懂得
<Oooops> 破蛋蛋，没大没小的。有好玩的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后？然后也不知道该咋办呢。
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神。
<jusss> Oooops: xterm里的irssi怎么改高亮颜色
<tryit> adam8157, 然后怎么?
<Oooops> jusss: 问 roylez。irssi我才不用。
<jusss> Oooops: 他忘了。。。
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm的title是不是能隐藏？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃回家要用飞的？ 提前多久定的票？
 * gfrog 擦，十一去大连的机票全都是全价呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不, 准备高铁.... 不过返程的机票倒是很便宜
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 高铁提前多少天?
<Oooops> jusss: 直接Style * !Title
<Oooops> 高铁侠蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 高铁提前多少天卖票
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<Oooops> 3天
<Oooops> adam8157: 上次高铁出事的时候，我可正在另外一辆上面。你有这么好的运气没。
<Oooops> 小心一去不返。
<adam8157> Oooops: 另一辆?
<adam8157> Oooops: ...你哥乌鸦嘴
<Oooops> 我运气好嘛。
<cfy> Oooops: ...
<cfy> Oooops: 你坐的是动车吧
<jusss> Oooops: bad style on line : Style "*" !Title
<Oooops> cfy: 是啊。
<Oooops> jusss: fvwmcommand? 那是bash的事情。前后加‘ ’
<cfy> Oooops: 牛神
<Oooops> 咋了
<cfy> Oooops: opera有时卡死了
<cfy> Oooops: opera有时很卡
<cfy> Oooops: tab开多时
 * hamo 敢不敢不在我不在的时候黑我啊！
<cfy> hamo: 那你说阿
<jusss> Oooops: 用的是fvwm1,so 原来Style "*" NoTitle才是正确的
<adam8157> hamo: 啥情况 赶紧交代
<hamo> 我就是有个想法而已嘛...朋友在深圳发回的照片感觉不错什么的...帝都是个伤心地啊... cc adam8157 imadper gfrog cfy
<cfy> hamo: j点是怎么是个伤心地了?
<Oooops> cfy: 12.xx?
<cfy> Oooops: 是阿
<adam8157> hamo: 啥公司, 咋就伤心了, 因为你对面那个妹子?
<Oooops> 我还是11.xx
<jusss> Oooops: 把Title去掉后感觉边框好宽
<jusss> Oooops: 怎么把边也去掉
<Oooops> jusss: .. 你又不是没网络了。还搞1
<cfy> Oooops: gentoo木有11......
<Oooops> !Handle
<Oooops> cfy: 你高级
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 一多就卡....极差的用户体验....
<Oooops> 头天看了vv说的。也是12。蛮多bug
<Oooops> 只有我，才会运气好。
<cfy> Oooops: ........
<cfy> Oooops: 神
<Oooops> 11.60
<cfy> Oooops: 话说出事故那次,你有看到打雷么?
<cfy> Oooops: 我感觉我坐个这么多次,都没看到打雷的呀,下雨貌似也少见
<Oooops> 打雷？没
<cfy> Oooops: 调不会打雷的天气 cc adam8157
<jusss> Oooops: NoHandles
<Oooops> 只坐过一次。
<ofan> hamo: 不會再愛了？
<jusss> Oooops: 现在感觉好cool
<cfy> Oooops: 反正你们是专业的 cc adam8157
<Oooops> jusss: 换版本吧。
<Oooops> 你用我的config，才爽呢
<cfy> Oooops: 你的配置还能用?
<jusss> Oooops: 2比1好很多吗？
<hamo> ofan: 差不多吧...
<Oooops> 就是这家伙天天说。我现在又换回了。 cfy
 * hamo 乃们能不能不这么gaoji?
<cfy> Oooops: 哦....
<cfy> hamo: 求科普阿
<Oooops> hamo: 你没ball。体外受精。
 * ofan 自己貼的膜太完美了！！！
<roylez> Oooops: gaoji神
<Oooops> roylez: 我学你的话而已。
<cfy> ofan: 贴毛膜..
<Oooops> ofan: 你减肥？
<ofan> Oooops: 啥
<Oooops> cfy: 他估计是屁股贴保鲜膜
<ofan> cfy: 抗指紋
<ofan> Oooops: 玩兒切
<cfy> ofan: anti................
<Oooops> lol
<ofan> 太沒素質了都
<Oooops> 瘦身呕饭。赞
<roylez> adam8157 hamo gfrog 我站最受欢迎的页面 http://i.imm.io/CFnL.png
<Oooops> cfy: 我1x年前的芯片，找到了。zip源码烧录在芯片里面。
<Oooops> 最强大的保存源码方法。
<ofan> Oooops: 蛋疼？
<Oooops> 不懂的，一边去
<hamo> roylez: 我猜是华尔街牛蛋蛋那个..
<hamo> roylez: 你这是啥统计？
<jusss> roylez: 你回忆下你的xterm配置
<roylez> jusss: 跟你说过不是xterm
<jusss> roylez: 颜色
<cfy> Oooops: nb....
<gfrog> hamo: 难道乃能舍得扔下 adam8157
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 有人问awk
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<roylez> hamo: visitors flow -> 进去点第三栏的(+34 more pages)
<Oooops> roylez: 你被蛤蟆带成了挨踢了啊
<hamo> Oooops: 神，他本来就挨踢的...
<Oooops> 屁
<Oooops> 以前他只是炒股的。lol
<jusss> jusss_: .
<jusss> irssi里/hilight都没能改变颜色
<roylez> hamo: 你才挨踢的，你全家挨踢的
<Oooops> jusss: 你咋写的。终端是256色？
<Oooops> roylez: +
<Oooops> 坚决不合挨踢挂钩。
<cfy> Oooops: IT......
<cfy> Oooops: IT hamo,IT roylez ,IT adam8157, ee Oooops
<jusss> Oooops: XTerm.termName:xterm-256color
<Oooops> 其他找乐乐主席
<Oooops> 破irssi。会perl的，直接改插件。
<adam8157> hamo: 啥公司?
<hamo> adam8157: 啥啥公司？
<adam8157> hamo: 深圳
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你新浪打不打得开
<zhpeng> adam8157, 人民网
<zhpeng> adam8157, libvirt.org
<adam8157> zhpeng: 为啥要上新浪和人民网
<zhpeng> adam8157, 测试
<zhpeng> adam8157, 昨天和今天GFW疯了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 公司网络故障吧, 挂代理就好
<hamo> adam8157: 不是公司啊...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我在家也一样
<hamo> adam8157: 你也想走？
<adam8157> hamo: 上学?
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> hamo: 咋可能, 国内只待北京
<adam8157> hamo: 上学???
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯
<Oooops> 为毛蛋蛋只呆那北京？
<Oooops> 情人牵挂？
<gfrog> Oooops: 因为蛋蛋跟帽帽有个约定
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cop
<cfy> Oooops: bingo
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: CET4
<Oooops> 哦
<cherrot> roylez: 哇 我的帖子最热唉
 * hamo 蛋蛋和他boss不能说的故事...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • please help ! Now i can't type in Chinese! ---lunbuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385725 本人第一次用Linux lubuntu 现在我用的云输入法打字...我就连启动本地输入法都不会啊！ 在IBUS设置了很久都没出现输入法！就算语言支持都更新好了，还是不见输入法！ 本来想装个小企鹅 …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: police officer
<cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆哥要上学啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: steep
<hamo> cherrot: ...我朋友去上学而已...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<cherrot> hamo: 你去找朋友？ gaoji...
<cherrot> hamo: 在深圳上学？
<hamo> cherrot: 深圳和香港
<Oooops> 蛤蟆被嘎嘛抛弃了。去学校找情人去了。
<cherrot> hamo: ...哦
<adam8157> hamo: 你是要去上学?
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，去米国吧。
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 乃们这群搞基黑
<ofan> hamo: 去香港？
<Oooops> gfrog: 你咋知道 hamo 是黑色的毛？
<adam8157> hamo: js写的如何? us有个公司招人, 去美国之前可以在国内remote 等H1B
<Oooops> 这爱称。。。
<gfrog> Oooops: 蛋蛋跟主席说的。。
<gfrog> Oooops: 我还纳闷呢
<ofan> adam8157: 這麼好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: pinch
<ofan> js都可以了
<hamo> adam8157: js水平参照 dooloo.info... 主席一行js没写过...我倒是帮他写了不少ruby...lol
<imadper> 用啥缩进? adam8157 tab?
<Oooops> 。。。蛤蟆兴趣太广泛了
<juss>  > Time.now
<kk> juss, 2012-08-31 13:45:36 +0800
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 2 空格行不？
<adam8157> imadper: 硬tab, python用四个空格
<hamo> Oooops: 谢谢神夸奖
<Oooops> @
<imadper> adam8157: .... 我都是四个空格... 被批了...
<adam8157> imadper: 混kernel的竟然用空格...
<adam8157> imadper: 去把CodingStyle背下来
<ofan> imadper: 標準都是4個空格
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你說的是 linux kernel 的 coding style?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<cfy> imadper: 怎么用成4个空格的?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那怎麼有 py
<cfy> imadper: 我这里现在就是tab阿...
<imadper> cfy: 我得查我的配置去
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我写py的时候用四个空格, 其它都是硬tab
<imadper> adam8157: 不是kernel
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 我基本都2空格
<adam8157> imadper: 你是kernel组的!
<ofan> 只用空格的魯國
<cherrot> adam8157: coding style是用tab么？
<imadper> adam8157: 用惯了四个空格了...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你寫 kernel？
<Oooops> bs 空格的。
<ofan> bs tab的
<adam8157> cherrot: 当然, 去看过就知道了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是kernel, 上面不是说了?
<cfy> 这还能用惯的?
<imadper> cfy: 配置文件嘛~ 没改~
<cfy> imadper: 我都是tab一下...从来不知道怎么缩进的...
<gfrog> imadper: 被codingstyle太简单了，罚乃抄200遍，不准C&P
<cherrot> 哇 太好了 可以光明正大用tab了 :D
<Oooops> 。。
<cfy> cherrot: ....
<Oooops> sb 空格的，还敢拽。
<imadper> cfy: 我都是自动缩进, 从来没管过缩进...
<cfy> 实在不行,indent一下
<cfy> imadper: +1
<namoamitabuddha> GNU 都 2空格
<ofan> sb tab的
<Oooops> 直接开除
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<cfy> sb space
<cherrot> 马上改回vimrc来   就用tab tab万岁
 * ofan sb tab
 * cfy sb space
 * cherrot sb space 
 * ofan sb tab
<namoamitabuddha>  /kick
<adam8157> cherrot: 还有, 万万不可以改tabstop的值
<namoamitabuddha> tabstop = 8 吧
 * gfrog 我可以把sb理解为super best么？
<imadper> adam8157: 表示没有这个值...
<\rs> sts=2 et
 * jusss no indent
<adam8157> imadper: emacs一边去
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: +1
<cherrot> adam8157: 这个我虽然明白 但我改了。。。
 * gfrog 无视emacs党
<adam8157> cherrot: 千万别
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] O:-)
<cherrot> adam8157: 说说有啥后果？
<ofan> ts=4
<adam8157> cherrot: 乱了
 * adam8157 改ts的都是自找麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> 一般都不改 tabstop 的
<jusss> ercvi: .
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦  果断全去掉
<ofan> sw=4
<adam8157> cherrot: 去看我的vimrc
<namoamitabuddha> shiftwidth 可以改
<imadper> cherrot: ts是用tab缩进的软肋.
<imadper> cherrot: 因为本身空格缩进会更好一些.  cc ofan 是不是?
<cherrot> adam8157: 好 :)
<imadper> cfy:   (setq tab-width 4 indent-tabs-mode nil)   .....
<ofan> ts=4, sw=4, et
<tryit> adam8157, 为什么不能改ts呢
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: conventional
<adam8157> tryit: 遇到别人的空格和tab混合的文档就二了, py等语言会把tab的值默认为8
<adam8157> cherrot: ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 那为何不都用四个空格? 不就不会乱了?
<ofan> 全用空格
 * tryit py编码规范上就是推荐4空格都
<ofan> no tab
 * hamo 要遵守PEP8
<ofan> 除非你要畫ascii畫
<adam8157> imadper: 我的py就是用空格的, 但是一旦ts改了, 源码里被别人混入了tab..... cc tryit ofan cherrot
<gfrog> adam8157: 默认开set list的vimer表示即使有ts区分空格跟tab也很简单
 * adam8157 所以你可以不用tab, 但是不管用不用, 改ts都是自找麻烦
<ofan> adam8157: k他
<namoamitabuddha> 最麻煩的是一行中間的 tab
<imadper> gfrog: vimer无视.
<cherrot> adam8157: set foldmethod=syntax 这个会起作用么
<adam8157> ofan: 就像你说你从来不写a和b这个字母, 你把所有的a替换成了b一样
<imadper> adam8157: 混kernel的竟然还用vim
<adam8157> cherrot: 会
<Oooops> sb 空白符当语法的
<cfy> Oooops: +1
 * gfrog 我可以把sb理解为super best么？
<hamo> adam8157: 混kernel的竟然还用vim +1
<Oooops> 真作孽
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157: 混kernel的竟然还用vim +1
 * ofan sb 才tab和space混合
<cfy> imadper: hame被kick了...
 * gfrog 躺枪了，我不kernel
<imadper> cfy: 我说的是, 不会kickban
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: missile
<cfy> imadper: 哦..
<hamo> gfrog: 混QA居然还用vim
<hamo> adam8157: 混QA居然还用vim
<cfy> imadper: gaoji cc adam8157 hamo
<imadper> cfy: 你可以差记录...
<gfrog> hamo: 这跟qa没关吧。
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此
<adam8157> ofan: 世界上就是有混合空格和tab的傻逼, 你都不用tab, 何苦自找麻烦去改ts
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: stove
<Oooops> cfy: 他们都是猴子。
<cherrot> adam8157: 哪里能找到syntax的定义呢  我只有在家目录下有个syntax目录 放着markdown的定义
<gfrog> hamo: 乃知道我们这边很多人vim都用不明白嘛？ 只会gedit。
<cfy> gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: gedit 還行吧
<cfy> Oooops: lol
<zhpeng> 。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: vim的安装目录 ftplugin
<hamo> gfrog: 要这样RH还有RH的样子嘛...
<zhpeng> 我好困
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 有語法高亮什麼哦
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 乃用gedit列编辑试试？
 * gfrog 不会列编辑的编辑器都弱爆了
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 列編輯 vim 也沒好多少
<Oooops> cfy: http://imagebin.org/226544
<hamo> Oooops: 拜神！
<gfrog> hamo: 已经没有了
 * hamo 拜神！
<jusss> 编辑器果然是鸡血呀
<imadper> gfrog: 不能用lisp扩展的编辑器都弱暴了...
<cfy> Oooops: 拜
<gfrog> hamo: 乃没回来真是万幸呢。
<hamo> imadper: +1
 * hamo 不能用lisp扩展的编辑器都弱暴了...
<gfrog> imadper: vim难道不能用lisp？
<cfy> hamo: 乃也是用lisp的?
<imadper> hamo: 你不是用vim的吗?
<ofan> adam8157: 我寫的時候要總是用space代替tab，所以要設置
<hamo> cfy: 我专业打酱油
<hamo> imadper: 毛..我一直是emacs
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 不能用 lisp 寫 script
<ofan> 而且我用4
<imadper> hamo: 哦...
<cherrot> adam8157: 那为啥我的javascript不缩进……
<cfy> hamo: 你一直是emacs......
<adam8157> ofan: sts et
<imadper> hamo: 那你强暴了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: smarttab 還有
<adam8157> cherrot: 那是代码折叠...
<cfy> hamo: 我一直以为你和 adam8157 一起用vim呢
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦 对 代码折叠  一激动讲错了。。
<imadper> cfy: +1 我印象里也是呀...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 剛纔給了幾個單詞
<adam8157> ofan: expand就好
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 我记得vim可以用一坨语言写扩展呢，难道唯独没lisp？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 忽略了
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 好像是的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得vim可以用一坨语言写扩展呢，难道唯独没lisp？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: slimv 的作者說如果支持 lisp 寫就好了
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 換言之就是說 lisp 不行
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我知道支持很多
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 例如 python
<piggybox> gfrog: 但大部分还是在用vim自己的script
<imadper> gfrog: 怎么能说唯独呢... 貌似不支持的多了... emacs支持的更少...
<maplebeats> javascript有没有可能生成一个文件呢==！
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: slimv用不来...求教
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 emacs
<ofan> 爲毛要支持lisp?
<cfy> adam8157: -b了么?
<adam8157> cfy: 啥
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: vimscript 效率低下沒辦法
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是阿,上次试了下slimv...用不来
<gfrog> ofan: 因为 黑毛儿说不支持lisp扩展的编辑器都弱爆了。
<cfy> adam8157: 前面的kickban.现在-b了么?
<imadper> adam8157: 网有问题?
<ofan> no lisp
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不寫 lisp 了
<Oooops> nnnnd tw发不出了
 * adam8157 vim支持vim script, python, lua, tcl, ruby写插件
 * ofan 現在是lisp黑
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .............. 可惜了
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 作爲 script 效率也不行
<imadper> cfy: 解了.  /banlist
<gfrog> adam8157: 没perl？
 * hamo 为啥git.kernel.org也被墙了/
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我寫 word list
<cfy> *** No bans for channel: #ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> gfrog: 好像有的
<cfy> 没人被ban?!
<imadper> cfy: 没...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你用过newlisp么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 沒有，沒興趣。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你这话打到一片阿
<imadper> hamo: 今天你们那里的网也上不去了?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 還是先去學 C
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你没用过怎么就说不行呢?
<imadper> hamo: http://www.emacswiki.org/   能访问嘛?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你这样说,影响别人的
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Site Map
<hamo> imadper: 偶尔能上去。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 顯然不行
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你見過 lisp 寫操作系統麼？
<cfy> imadper: 可以去github clone一下,离线的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一会说lisp script性能不行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 现在说用lisp写操作系统?
<imadper> cfy: 多大?
<cfy> 你有见过用fortran写操作系统的么?
<cfy> imadper: 我看看..
<imadper> cfy: newlisp是啥? 求解释
<cfy> imadper: 一个方言
<imadper> cfy: 又来方言?
<piggybox> cfy: 这两年clojure倒还吸引了一些关注，也有些startup开始使用
<cfy> imadper: 找不到了....你clone下就知道
<Oooops> 有缺陷的，才来方言。 cfy
<cfy> imadper: 纯文本的.应该不大
<Oooops> lol
<cfy> Oooops: lisp现在都方言了....
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好...
<cfy> imadper: 下载的都是wiki格式.不是html的.所以...
<imadper> Oooops: 问题是, 啥没缺陷?
<imadper> cfy: wiki阅读器?
<ofan> piggybox: 大部分startup都跨掉了
<cherrot> adam8157: filetype off 是什么意思？
<cfy> imadper: 直接看也成吧
<adam8157> cherrot: 字面意思 :h filetype
<ofan> 發展壯大的沒幾個
<piggybox> ofan: startup本来就是高风险的嘛
<Oooops> imadper: 你不懂充分条件和必要条件的区别嘛
<ofan> 看片睡覺
<imadper> Oooops: 懂
<cfy> imadper: Oooops: 后天就回学校了...没意思....
<Oooops> 明显没懂。
<cherrot> adam8157: 为啥off了呢？
<imadper> cfy: ....
<Oooops> cfy: 毕业前，找一个妹子先。
<adam8157> cherrot: 因为vundle需要先关后开
<cfy> Oooops: ...
<cherrot> adam8157: 明白了。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 毕业设计嘛。共同开发。
<cfy> Oooops: 毕业设计也能有合作的?
<hamo> cfy: 毕业前先找个妹纸...这个最关键
<Oooops> 当然啊
<ofan> cfy: 畢業前推到個妹子 最關鍵
<Oooops> cfy: 你看，你又不是疼疼。你在学校没啥权利。
<cfy> Oooops: 还是 ofan gaoji cc hamo ofan imadper
<namoamitabuddha> 一幫子用 erc 的
<jusss> Oooops: 粘帖复制是不是wm管的？
<zhpeng> cfy, 女人伤身
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<hamo> zhpeng: ...
<zhpeng> hamo, 五指姑娘最靠谱
<Oooops> jusss: 不是
<ofan> zhpeng: 那是身子不行的
<zhpeng> hamo, JIll姑娘
<jusss> Oooops: 那是谁管的？
<Oooops> zhpeng: ..
<Oooops> jusss: 系统机制
<ibodi> 0x10000 这个是什么数字？需要扫盲一下。谢
<Oooops> wm只管窗口放置
<Oooops> roylez: ..
<Oooops> 破乐乐。出来了
<jusss> Oooops: 那这个系统机制跟dm de有关系没
<hamo> roylez: 神呼唤你那！
<Oooops> 。。没
<ofan> ibodi: 1*16^4
<imadper> ibodi: 16进制
<namoamitabuddha> 1*16^4
<imadper> ofan: gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> =?
<ibodi> 0x == 十六进制？
<jusss> Oooops: 那为啥直接在X里的chrome不能复制选择的文本
<namoamitabuddha> 2^16?
<imadper> ibodi: 对
<ibodi> 谢谢
<Oooops> chrome是lin软件麽？
<Oooops> 那是win软件的抄袭。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: Nope
<ibodi> 你说我这个家伙是怎么学的电脑，基础一点也不知道。
<jusss> Oooops: ...那seamonkey也不能复制
<Oooops> 连wm都不遵循的。
<Oooops> 海猴子那是java的吧。
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 那 jdk 也不行吧
<Oooops> 当然
<namoamitabuddha> 也不管 wm 的
<ofan> ibodi: n進制必須會
<ibodi> ofan: 怎么弄？
<imadper> ibodi: 问 ofan 一个3.15进制的
<jusss> Oooops: gedit也不能复制已选择的
<ibodi> ofan: 2 进制怎么写？10 进制就默认是1234 数字这个我知道。
<Oooops> jusss: ..
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 二進制就是 0101
<jusss> Oooops: 可能是我触摸板有问题了?
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 我说编程的时候，下次遇到 0x.. 我知道是16 进制了。那么2进制是写成什么的？
<ofan> ibodi: 看語言
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 0x 是 C 語言的規定
<ofan> 有的不支持2進制表示
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 也比較通用
 * hamo 赶紧把面基的事情定下来啊...
<adam8157> ibodi: c不支持2进制表示吧
<Oooops> 0b
<jusss> Oooops: soga,果然是触摸板的问题，插上鼠标，能复制了
<ibodi> 我现在告别C了，当年还是高分生，不知道怎么考的。
<Oooops> nnnd
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 不知道 0x 也能考分
<ibodi> 9494.
<Oooops> 谁goagent
<namoamitabuddha> 這不是關鍵的東西
<jusss> Oooops: 设置xterm的颜色会影响到vim irssi的颜色，纠结设置vim irssi的颜色，设置谁的
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 某牛人用javascript的新版api实现的网页版linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385732 我是在这里看到的 http://shellex.info 文中有原始地址，有兴趣的可以跟踪看一下。 看到这个消息我也被震惊了，打开文中链接 http://bellard.org/jslinux/ ，一片启动信息之后得到一个shell。ls …
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 因为我本科没有读过电脑，所以请谅解。
<Oooops> xterm是平台啊。总管嘛。自己想
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 無所謂的
<ofan> 2進制字符串處理的慢
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 9494 谁会在意呢
<jusss> Oooops: 这总管和现管，到底谁管颜色，这不知道呀
<ofan> jusss: 終端的調色盤
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 0x不是c的规定的吧
<jusss> ofan: xterm的调色盘？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: C 規定了 0x
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不是說只有 C
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 不过我现在几乎看不懂那个 md5.js 真是真正电脑学生才会写出来的。赞！
<ofan> jusss: 對，不過有的會用環境變量來設置顏色輸出
<imadper> adam8157: kernel的codestyle记得住吗? 貌似缩进两个tab..
<ofan> ibodi: md5寫好寫
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 他们喜欢用 >>> 或者 <<< 我喜欢 123 + 234 直接10 进位计算，难道速度会降低吗 ？
<adam8157> ibodi: 一个硬tab
<adam8157> imadper: ^^
<jusss> ofan: 还不知道咋改xterm的调色板，不知道man里写了没
<hamo> adam8157: 申了个运通金，发了我一个运通绿
<imadper> adam8157: 我就是在看kernel的文档
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓嚓
<imadper> adam8157: 等我复制给你看
<ibodi> adam8157: 啊？没明白
<adam8157> hamo: 因为青蛙是绿的
<imadper> adam8157: so you just give indent the options "-kr -i8" (stands for "K&R, 8 character indents"), or use "scripts/Lindent", which indents in the latest style.
<adam8157> imadper: 哪里错了
<imadper> adam8157: 八个缩进位?
<imadper> adam8157: 一个硬tab?
<adam8157> imadper: 一个硬tab, 大小是8
<gfrog> hamo: 难道面基变成了送别？
<adam8157> imadper: 这文档有中文的
<ibodi> 另外一个超级，当年那个台湾小孩编的 HTML 农历。我左看右看，太神奇了。他是怎么计算出来的。一点不差。
<adam8157> imadper: linux/Documentation/zh_CN/CodingStyle
<imadper> adam8157: 在我这里变成了两个4个缩进位的tab了, 按照kernel里面的配置文件抄
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 什麼 <<< >>>
<adam8157> imadper: 弱... 按filetype分吧
<Oooops> 都kernel了。gaoji
<imadper> adam
<Oooops> 掐掐 imadper
 * ofan 連續放4天假，搞點啥呢
<imadper> adam8157: 抄的kerneldoc上面的配置呀...
<imadper> Oooops: momo
<jusss> ofan: 搞头小洋马
<adam8157> imadper: 因为别的设置改了呗
<imadper> adam8157: 我本来就是按照filetype改得. 我没别的hook了
<ofan> jusss: 不錯
<hamo> gfrog: 我还没说一定要走那...T_T
<jusss> jusss_: test
<ofan> 正有此意
 * hamo momo gfrog
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<roylez> hamo: 烂人
 * hamo momo roylez
<hamo> roylez: 为啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 摘录kernel doc 这没什么，我们都是这样。可能你的使用了很长时间Unix的朋友已经告诉你“GNU emacs”能
<adam8157> 自动帮你格式化C源代码，而且你也注意到了，确实是这样，不过它所使用的默认值和我们
<roylez> hamo: 天天就这样上班么？
<adam8157> 想要的相去甚远（实际上，甚至比随机打的还要差——无数个猴子在GNU emacs里打字永远不
<adam8157> 会创造出一个好程序）（译注：请参考Infinite Monkey Theorem）
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> 所以你要么放弃GNU emacs，要么改变它让它使用更合理的设定
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: ？
<ofan> 每個文件都寫modeline
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo hamo & roylez 
<imadper> adam8157: 搞定了, 被c-common-hook给坑了
<imadper> cfy: ^^
<Oooops> adam8157: 你看多了别人的观点。自己没主见了的
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: eg: if (x >>> 6) & 0x1F  --- i totally have no idea what this means
<Oooops> 掐掐 gfrog
 * jusss 需要开第三个X了
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 是 >> 吧
<gfrog> Oooops: oops 神
<adam8157> Oooops: 有的. 全听的只有小e神你的
<Oooops> namoamitabuddha: ibodi 这是被毁掉的一代。
<Oooops> 。。
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha:  >>> 我没有打字打错
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 啥是 >>>
<namoamitabuddha> Oooops: 我沒學過
<archl> ibodi: 是你画画的吗？
<Oooops> 不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 拿到一张Star3的award，我决定拿去买ssd
<adam8157> gfrog: 缺么? 我这还有券儿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃到底私藏了多少打折券啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是打折券, 是礼品卡
<Oooops> 都这么有钱的，还打折。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃哪搞的？
<adam8157> gfrog: award... =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃攒着干嘛。。。
<Oooops> Sorry! We did something wrong. Try sending your Tweet again in a minute.
<adam8157> gfrog: 剩的, 好久没在z.cn之外的地方买东西了 =,=
<archl> adam8157: 。
<archl> adam8157: 憋着干嘛，放出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿
<adam8157> archl: 周天什么时候 哪里 cc hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: z.cn好贵。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是算了，买牛奶喝好了。
<archl> adam8157:  看看，或许去北海？
<adam8157> archl: 北海在哪...
<archl> adam8157: 东西城区之间
<archl> 故宫后面
<adam8157> archl: 可以啊, 你定时间地点 我通知
<archl> 我看看额。明天你不在对吧。
<Oooops> archl: 谁请客？
<jusss> Oooops: 怎么看颜色代码对应的颜色
<adam8157> archl: 我只能后天
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha:  http://pajhome.org.uk/crypt/md5/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: Paj's Home: Cryptography: JavaScript MD5
<M3aCu1pa> .
<archl> Oooops: 大概是我。瞬间出去 1000元么。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 超级密室。。。
<adam8157> hamo: archl 来了, 快商量面基
<M3aCu1pa> 尼嘛...
<archl> 么
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 沒學過 js
<hamo> 商量面基的事情吧...cc adam8157 archl gfrog imadper ChanServ
<archl> ChanServ: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: huntxu不在呢
 * hamo 色大象去那了？
<M3aCu1pa> 我们outing了
<Oooops> archl: 哦。这就明白了。下次有目标了
<imadper> hamo: 干嘛, 色蛤蟆?
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha:  啊。说不定 <<< 是 js operator.
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯嗯...他们今天搬家..我们也搬..
<hamo> imadper: 你是色大象啊..
<archl> Oooops: 什么啊。
<gfrog> hamo: 随便哪个晚上出来座谈也行。
<imadper> hamo: 你不是叫我商量面基的事情吗? 色大象是谁? 我不认识诶
<Oooops> ibodi: 你这才明白了
<hamo> gfrog: 面基怎能不吃饭...
<adam8157> hamo: 你要搬家?
<Oooops> archl: 看谁大方嘛。
<hamo> adam8157: 公司搬家
<archl> 色大象是谁。
<cherrot> adam8157: 你不用ctags?
<gfrog> hamo: 夏天还有比烤串啤酒更爽的嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 我们搬出百度大厦去...
<adam8157> cherrot: 用
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: matplotlib的作者挂了
<hamo> gfrog: 嗯..必须这个..
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 同意
<archl> gfrog: 支持冰淇淋？
<gfrog> hamo:  所以晚上足够
<hamo> cherrot: 你是色大象？
<M3aCu1pa> roylez: 我们玩超级密室了。。。
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> hamo: 明显是 imadper 啊
<imadper> hamo: cherrot 是色貘
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象 你自己承认的
<archl> 。
<imadper> hamo: 那个动物你不认识吧~
<cherrot> archl: 早啊～
 * hamo ..
<archl> cherrot: 早——
 * hamo 如何面基呢？
<cherrot> archl: 对啊 如何面基？
<M3aCu1pa> 画图。。。我觉得Google Chart API 也会被弄成收费
<jusssss>  > Time.now
<Oooops> archl: 如果都你出钱，更他们玩快闪。
<adam8157> hamo: ULK说的太啰嗦了
<kk> jusssss, 2012-08-31 14:46:42 +0800
 * cherrot 我错过了什么。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 顺带把操作系统都教了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<Oooops> M3aCu1pa: ...
<archl> hamo cherrot adam8157 imadper  gfrog : 晚上给信，看看到底可以不。。。用别人的地方。
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: unsigned shift
<Oooops> 这啥名了。chart的，几乎都商业的
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象也要去了啊
<hamo> archl: 有谁的地方可以用？
<ibodi> ah
<imadper> cherrot: 色大象我不认识. 不过我不去
<adam8157> archl: 我只能周天, 周天不行 我就等和蓉蓉悦姐一起面你
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: anyway no worries.
<archl> adam8157: 知道，蓉蓉也是周日才行。
<archl> hamo: 其实我也不知道-托关系的。。。
<hamo> archl: 不用这么复杂...出来喝酒侃大山就可以了
<archl> hamo: 关键我还有目的呢。 :S
<hamo> archl: 你要干什么...
<archl> hamo: 抓住你。
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> hamo: hamo真要出走帝都啊
<hamo> cherrot: /
<hamo> cherrot: .
<adam8157> 0_0
<cherrot> hamo: 那你的房子呢 :D
<jusss_> Oooops: gao ding le
<hamo> cherrot: 你居然是想霸占我的房子...
<jusss_> Oooops: set color scheme
<cherrot> hamo: 那当然~
<jusss_>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss_, 2012-08-31 14:52:36 +0800
<hamo> cherrot: 我还能待一段时间那
<cherrot> hamo: 哦 出走到深圳？
<daffodi> 帝都有个能住的地方不容易
<Oooops> jusss: ... 这和你的问题，不搭界嘛
<archl> hamo: 要出走了啊。
<Oooops> hamo: 深圳好多熟人，要不要通知下，陪你吃饭？
<Oooops> 带多点钱去。记得
<archl> Oooops: 你也没帮我。
<Oooops> archl: 啥
<archl> Oooops: 我去深圳的时候好麻烦。
<Oooops> 南方北方差别严重啊。在北京的同学，居然基本没联系。
<jusss> Oooops: 我的问题是在设置xterm里的irssi高亮颜色，通过设置xterm的color scheme的改了高亮
<archl> Oooops: 你的同学都主管了吧。。。
<Oooops> jusss: 你这是曲线解决嘛。不是直接设置
<Oooops> archl: 老板居多。
<archl> Oooops: 哦。
<hamo> Oooops: 谢谢神...好感动..T_T
 * namoamitabuddha 好久沒用 xterm
 * hamo lol
 * hamo momo Oooops
<jusss> Oooops: 俺都不知道到底irssi的高亮颜色给谁管。。。
<Oooops> 给xterm管了嘛
<Oooops> 蛤蟆一看就抠门。
<Oooops> 也不怪蛤蟆。估计没蛋蛋有钱。
<archl> hamo:  抠门。
<jusss> Oooops: 那难道不是设置xterm的color scheme解决？
<hamo> Oooops: 必须没钱啊...怎么可能有蛋蛋那么壕
<Oooops> jusss: 你开始的问题，只是要设置irssi的某项嘛
<hamo> Oooops: 跟神就更没办法比了..
<jusss> Oooops: 设置irssi的高亮颜色，用irssi的/hilight，没能设置成，
<Oooops> 那 archl 过去。应该让蛋蛋请客嘛。
<Oooops> 其实，应该让侯总请客。 archl
<archl> 。
<hamo> adam8157:  ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋把我们都请了吧...
<archl> freeflying adam8157 神调戏你们的钱包呢。
<Oooops> 觊觎
<cherrot> 公司的网真蛋疼
 * adam8157 ç©·
<archl> adam8157: 富一代。
<adam8157> archl: 鬼
 * hamo 又开始了...壕们别装啊...
<archl> hamo: 。
 * cherrot 乃们又来了。。。我情何以堪
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉，那个屎胖纸是CA呢，确实比不了他啊。
<hamo> gfrog: 胖纸？
<hamo> gfrog: RHCA?
<archl> stardiviner: 好久不见。
<archl> stardiviner: 或者好久没搭讪了。
<gfrog> hamo: .
<stardiviner> archl: 哟,
<stardiviner> archl: 前几天才说过话呀, 你忘记了?
<adam8157> gfrog: ("CA" > "CE")? 1 : 0;    0
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<archl> stardiviner: 你说了，我没说的吧。
<stardiviner> archl: 额...
<Oooops> jusss: 看那边
<stardiviner> archl: 回来了? 还是还没回来?
<gfrog> adam8157: ca代表着更多的机会，乃还没明白呢
<archl> stardiviner: 在北京准备面见
<stardiviner> archl: meet who ?
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<archl> stardiviner: 在北京的尽可能都见吧.
<Oooops> archl: 有本事，这里100个人，每人请你3.6天。你发达了。
<archl> stardiviner:  先不打出id骚扰了呗.
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 换成IF句式，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385733 awk '{print($1>4?"high"$2:"low"$2)}' b 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-31 14:50
<stardiviner> archl: 额, 直接全部一起见了不是很省事?
<archl> Oooops: 有本事,这里的人每天给我 $1 就好了
<Oooops> stardiviner: 又不是群P。省事干嘛。
<Oooops> archl: $1啊
<Oooops> 就是要拖长时间。
<Oooops> 吃空他们
<stardiviner> Oooops: 大神啊, 真是有眼力, 其实是搞大杂烩啊, 多多益善
<Oooops> stardiviner: 你要知道，可怜的 archl 还没工作嘛。
<stardiviner> archl: 每天10个馒头, 估计可以活下来了
<Oooops> 额。似乎有了的？
<Oooops> lol 馒头不错
<stardiviner> Oooops: 我也没啊, 打算自己干啊, 坚决想自己干, 给别人干受不了...
<Oooops> stardiviner: 额。起点很高嘛
<Oooops> 嗯。要是跟猪一样的老板干，不如自己干
<stardiviner> Oooops: 是我真的不喜欢给别人干, 不能干自己相干的,
<archl> stardiviner Oooops 还是每天 100 RMB 实在，想办法
<archl> stardiviner: 同样
<stardiviner> archl: 每天见垃圾, 估计平均值可以接近100
<archl> stardiviner: 但是不是做想干的事。
<roylez> adam8157: 你穷毛
<roylez> adam8157: 我才是真穷
<adam8157> roylez: 我才是穷啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 一个月从150斤瘦到143
<daffodi> 开什么玩笑……一天一刀，我失业了，怎么给你每天1￥
<archl> roylez: 主席多吃
 * adam8157 比手机
<roylez> adam8157: 吃不起饭了啊
<Oooops> 好肥的主席
<Oooops> 酷胖多重了？
<archl> daffodi: 那我有别人给的，给你 $1好了。
<archl> Oooops:  180
<roylez> Oooops: 220
<Oooops> 之前就不止。。
<archl> roylez: 。
<Oooops> 。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 220呃。
<Oooops> 这扯的。。。都可以出栏了。
<archl> 。
<stardiviner> archl: 你看了那个Maemo上的Siri clone Saera 么? 期待啊
<archl> stardiviner:  肯定没人有心做下去。
<stardiviner> archl: 那当然, 但是maemo上做到一定程度的玩家水平就很好了
<archl> stardiviner: 就是识别后搜索？
<archl> cherrot: 你的语音识别计划。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 语音识别后干点什么事, 就这样, 至于接口到哪里, 就是另外的了, 其实, 只要语音分析做的好, 那么提供接口给其他软件就会很快了
<cherrot> archl: 什么？
<cherrot> archl: 哦  我的还很遥远
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<stardiviner> cherrot: 你做语音?
<cherrot> stardiviner: 不做
<jusss> jussss: .
<cherrot> stardiviner: 只是有过一段兴趣
 * cherrot :(
<reking> 这个频道都是用ubuntu的么？
<archl> microcai: 来不。
<archl> reking: 是用过Ubuntu的。
<palomino|working> 很多不是 , reking
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/226548
<microcai> archl: ?
<microcai> archl:  go where ?
<archl> Oooops: 这是什么文化。。。
<archl> microcai: 菜不是在北京吗？
<jusss> jussss: ,
<reking> 你们用什么登陆这个聊天室的？我无意间打开一个网页看到你们，听你们说话好半天了
<archl> reking: irc 客户端这里用上的大概有 10种。
<Best123> ...
<pocoyo> reking: 这里都是老古董
<Best123> 睡一觉  服务器起不来了  我x
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] ...
<reking> 刚刚装的ubuntu，在看各种教程贴，学习中。。。发现确实很难，大神们能给点儿指示吗
<mosesofmason> mIRC
<archl> pocoyo: 你也是老古董。。。
<pocoyo> archl: 俺跟罗姐不一样
<microcai> archl:  不在
<jusss> jussss: .
 * cherrot is away: AFK
<archl> reking: 觉得啥都是为你服务的，认为怎么样最简单就怎么样用。
<archl> reking: 除非你想象力太差。
<pocoyo> 哥们困死了
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡
<archl> microcai: 哦。我记错了可能。
<pocoyo> archl: 又抱抱吧
 * archl 抱抱 pocoyo 这个忙碌的家伙
<reking> 只会在windows里用vc的，在这里用什么写c++比较容易上手？
<pocoyo> archl: 一点也不忙就是抽不开身
<archl> pocoyo: 哦。也是实验品呢。
<pocoyo> 可不是
<pocoyo> 欢迎光临 lainme
<lainme> pocoyo: good afernoon
<archl> lainme: 倒是很久不见你来了。
<archl> 大概和 pocoyo差不多
<pocoyo> lainme: 哥哥我困死了
<lainme> pocoyo: 喝咖啡
<pocoyo> archl: 她比我得高好几个等级啊
<archl> pocoyo: 什么意思。
<pocoyo> 只能喝白开水
<pocoyo> 你们喝咖啡 不是差好几个等级
<archl> pocoyo:  lainme 用这个 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007ORMQTK/
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 零听慢回弹眼罩黑色+零听抗噪卫士耳塞组合装(黄金套餐 睡眠旅行上班午休必备-家居-卓越亚马逊
<Best123> 谁碰到过 centos启动过程全OK 但是最后停下不动了...
<lainme> archl: 白天从不睡觉
<zuriaake> 好奇怪啊，我的机子越用越凉快：）
<archl> lainme: 。精力旺盛。。。
<pocoyo> archl: 你是标准的资产阶级啊
<archl> pocoyo: 。。。
<pocoyo> lainme: 好习惯
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<pocoyo> 主席又卖萌啊
<archl> palomino|working:  反击啊。
 * palomino|working 抡起 archl 猛击 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * gfrog gaoji蛋又打球去了，啧啧
 * archl 踩住palomino|working旋转。
<jusssss> xterm color 11 set irssi hilight
<jusssss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusssss, 2012-08-31 15:41:39 +0800
<mosesofmason> .
<Oooops> 一路向西
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * cherrot is back (gone 00:18:48)
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> roylez: 上次那个电肚皮那个收到没》
<roylez> hamo: 没...
<roylez> hamo: 还在海关手里
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jusss> jusssss: .............
<hamo> roylez: 还向问你使用情况呢...
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 这就是跟我比拳头的下场
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> hamo: 还跟我比拳头不？
<hamo> roylez:  不敢..
 * hamo momo roylez
<palomino|working> 主席暴虐成性，你友好地摸他也只会吃到一顿老拳 , hamo
<jusss> Oooops: 有不Resize，只Move的没
<archl> palomino|working: 主席空虚了。
<Oooops> 就是Move
<palomino|working> 虚席
<jusss> Oooops: 哦
<jusss> Oooops: 把title handles给去掉后发现移动和改变大小貌似是个问题。。。
<Oooops> alt+click，不更方便嘛
<jusss> Oooops: 如果用的是触摸板呢。。。
<Oooops> 一样
<Oooops> 触摸板就是 .- 的操作。点-拖放
<jusss> Oooops: 触摸板移动太。。用触摸板两个指头同时按都不能选择复制。。还是键盘靠谱点
<Oooops> 使用鼠标手势，libstroke。也可以。双指向下滑一下，然后接着拖动。
<jusss> Oooops: 键盘上那个代表鼠标右击键的键叫啥名
<Oooops> 自己定义双/三指头嘛。何必去按按键
<Oooops> 键盘？
<Oooops> menu?
<jusss> Oooops: 右边alt键那个
<Oooops> 就是menu
<Oooops> 去看keymap.h
<jusss> Oooops: 哦，几乎没见人用过这个menu键
<stardiviner> C 语言怎么取 一个整数的个位和十位啊?
<Oooops>  /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h
<stardiviner> x % 10 和 x % 100 ?
<daffodi> 取余
<Oooops> sprintf后，再strstr也可以
<jusss> Oooops: 嗯
<stardiviner> x % 10, ((x % 100) - (x % 10)) / 10 ? 这样? 似乎不是非常好啊, 有没有更简单的办法?
 * pityonline 我的 Ubuntu 桌面老被 flash 穿透是什么情况啊？
<stardiviner> 如果这个数不是两位数呢? 不是更加复杂? 求高手提示
<stardiviner> pityonline: 被flash穿透? 啥意思?
<Oooops> pityonline: 显卡驱动
<Oooops> stardiviner: sprintf后，取字符串吧
<pityonline> stardiviner: 所有桌面上都显示网页上正在播放的 flash
<pityonline> Oooops: 咋改？
<Oooops> 驱动正常了。就没问题。曾经碰过。 pityonline
<pityonline> Oooops: 神讲得有点儿笼统啊，都不知从何下手
<Oooops> 就是没招。升级驱动。
<Oooops> 某版本，某段时间，一直出这样的事情。后来就正常了。就显卡驱动的事情嘛。
<jusss> Oooops: Move后面跟几个数字？两个？
<Oooops> 自己man
<Oooops> 2个
<Oooops> 带c/p后缀。w前缀
<jusss> Oooops: man看到了，Move x y
<jusss> Oooops: 那个你说的前缀 后缀是啥
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu10.10有没有炒股软件，能交易的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385739 ubuntu10.10有没有炒股软件，能交易的。哪个能装上？wine也运行不了大智慧什么的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 saibeide — 2012-08-31 16:03
<Oooops> 仔细man
<Oooops> 全看懂，就不会问了
<stardiviner> Oooops: 刚开始学C, 发现这man真难看懂, 对没经验的来说比较男
<adam8157> pityonline: nvidia的bug
<pityonline> adam8157: 没人解决吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不知道, 你降级吧 我用开源驱动的
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，好吧，这现象实在在烦人了
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] thunderbird能聊天了，试一下
<daffodi> 用那个不如用FF
<daffodi> chatzilla一样用
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] firefox也可以？
<daffodi> FF有插件
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm1里Move [x,y] 好像只有p,没c w
<adam8157> hamo: 某文艺屌丝，父母卧病，家里穷的叮当响，老婆又肥又丑。屌丝万念俱灰之时遇到灯神，灯神说把你的愿望写出来，我会满足你，屌丝写：愿父母是健康的，家庭是富裕的，妻子是美的。屌丝回家，看到房子变得富丽堂皇，打开门，父母精神矍铄。屌丝兴冲冲跑进了自己的房间，看见床上躺着个空调。…
<Oooops> 。那1的，不知道了
<adam8157> jusss: 为啥用1
<hamo> adam8157: 妻子是“美的”。。。真冷
<freeayu> 为何是空调了
<tryit> freeayu, :-)
<jusss> adam8157: 因为apt-get装的是1。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 这么老?
<imadper> hamo: 鴀
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯，fvwm1
 * tryit gnome 3 装了10个扩展，才慢慢用得顺手了……
<cherrot> adam8157: 蛋蛋哥的vimrc真好
 * gfrog 困屎了。
<adam8157> cherrot: 真想踢你
<freeayu> 刚刚看了新闻，一些杀人之类的例子好多
<cherrot> adam8157: ....
<freeayu> 而且杀了好多人，才破案
<freeayu> 跨了好几个少
<freeayu> 省
<freeayu> 这个社会很黑暗啊
<cherrot> adam8157: ...
<daffodi> 看那新闻做啥，要看就看新闻联播
<cherrot> freeayu: 杀人不多不给立案
<hamo> roylez: 哥把数据库都同步到我的dropbox去了...
<roylez> hamo: .
<cherrot> roylez: 我的帖子蝉联贵站第一唉～
<pityonline> adam8157: 神了，刚又重新设置了一下 flash，居然能去掉硬件加速的选项了
<cherrot> roylez: 站长不表示表示么 。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 红蓝颜色也正常了
<Oooops> cherrot: nnnd 杀了你一个，不立案？那蛮好
<roylez> cherrot: 牛蛋蛋的？
<cherrot> roylez: 是啊
<cherrot> Oooops: :(
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你说我该怎么奖励 cherrot 呢？
<cherrot> roylez: 我删贴去……
<roylez> cherrot: ....
<roylez> 别啊
<archl> 。
<roylez> cherrot: 我都收藏了
 * cherrot :D
<archl> 什么事情。
<archl> 发生了什么
<adam8157> pityonline: 降级了?
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 西北工业大学明德学院报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385743 西工大明德，支持ubbuntu发展。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ic4907 — 2012-08-31 16:24
<pityonline> adam8157: 没有，没动
<archl> adam8157: 你竟然和 cherrot 争宠。。。
<archl> lol
<reking> 这里聊到一些天朝不喜欢的东西会被跨省吗？
<adam8157> reking: 会
<archl> reking: 会，一切都是公开的
<reking> 怎么查得到？
<archl> reking: 根本不加密
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 有声明说了不让谈论敏感话题
<archl> reking: 还有记录
<daffodi> 而且会很快被跨省
 * tryit http://imagebin.org/226553 
<reking> 就一个不固定的id
<pityonline> adam8157: 我打算重启一下再重新设置一下试试呢，结果 Tommy He 发给我一个链接，http://superuser.com/questions/434762/disable-hardware-acceleration-for-flash-player-in-linux 说全屏时可以去掉硬件加速的选项，我又打开 youtube 直接去掉就可以了，啥也没做
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: ubuntu - Disable hardware acceleration for Flash player in Linux - Super User
<archl> reking: 你当天朝没有数据存档？一个时间戳
<mosesofmason> 可以加密
<daffodi> 天朝会发动网警，锁住你的IP
<archl> 干嘛说天朝不喜欢的东西呢。
<archl> 说了没用。
<adam8157> reking: 我都知道你是荆州的, 网警肯定比我知道的多
<reking> 。。
<reking> 好吧
<reking> 幸好我只是问问
<Oooops> 可҈以҈说҈的҈。҈只҈是҈要҈这҈样҈加҈密҈
<mosesofmason> where am i? :)
<reking> 我是良民
<hamo> Oooops: 神，求方法
<Oooops> a-h花字.bash
<mosesofmason> 菊҉花҉文҉
<archl> 。。。
<freeayu> 各位大哥，你们觉得世纪佳缘靠谱吗
<daffodi> 你要找什么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] reking是荆州的?
<hamo> adam8157: 你有没有debian打包的教程？
<hamo> adam8157: 哥想打个包...
<archl> hamo:  http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/blog/2012/08/debian%E6%89%93%E5%8C%85%E7%BB%B4%E6%8A%A4%E8%84%9A%E6%9C%AC
<kk> archl ⇪ t: debian打包维护脚本[Lainme's Blog]
<adam8157> hamo: 新debian维护者手册
<reking> 是的，荆州
<lainme> archl: 这东西要先知道怎么打才能用。。
<archl> lainme: 哦。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我老家离荆州不远。松滋，知道吗？
<reking> 我知道松滋啊
<reking> 晚饭还的去吃松滋鸡呢
<adam8157> hamo: 普通的, 手写control 然后dpkg -b就是了
<adam8157> hamo: 很简单
<lainme> hamo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=305089
<kk> lainme ⇪ ti: [20101117]IRC课堂活动：Deb包的制作 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
 * hamo 多谢各位
<reking> 话说这里貌似比绝大多数的qq群爽得多啊，没有广告，没有骂人。。
<Oooops> hamo: 去写一个Makefile。更简单
<Oooops> reking: 这里经常骂人的
<Oooops> 荆州？ roylez 你老表呢
<reking> 来了几个小时了吧，怎么到现在连喷子也见不着？
<daffodi> lainme那个doukuwiki和wordpress比怎么样
<lainme> daffodi: 一个是wiki，一个不是。dokuwiki是纯文本存储
<Oooops> daffodi: 你居然问dokuwiki的fans这问题。
 * Oooops 肚子饿了。吃一个肉松面包。
<daffodi> Oooops:    我之前不知道dokuwiki好吧
<lainme> daffodi: 感觉dokuwiki在搜索引擎的表现上一般。不过语法不错，也简洁。要是做博客，最好自己懂点html和css
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-08-31 16:44:55 +0800
<jusss> 有点热
<reking> lainme：刚刚看了你那个博客，很漂亮。btw，你那空间买的多少钱一年？
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e, 你改下班碰瓷儿去了
<lainme> reking: 一个月5.99美元
<Oooops> 掐你的蛋蛋。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<daffodi> KK你可不可以逛.org.cn不逛.com.cn
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，debian肿么添加cdrom源来着？ apt-cdrom？
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<jusss> 。
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<adam8157> bluezd: 队形
<bluezd> adam8157: 什么队形
<adam8157> bluezd: 黑毛儿 毛儿 儿
<bluezd> adam8157: gaoji
 * adam8157 真想把除了我的rher踢掉
 * adam8157 ban了
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后呢？
 * gfrog 木有vps了，不然还可以各种穿梭。
<adam8157> gfrog: 丿
<zuriaake> emacs search 快捷键是什么
<daffodi> 为啥要除了你之外的
<zuriaake> C+x s之后查找之后就没了
<zuriaake> 继续往下查找快捷键是什么？
<zuriaake> 错了，是C+s
<sgo11> 最近自己的网站也时不时的出现 connection reset。长城防火墙是啥机制？也并不是完全不能用，搞啥搞，我又不是谷歌。
<jusss> 难道现在是严查期
<archl> 。
<sgo11> 我那上面全是英文，啥也没有。有啥可墙的？啥意思嘛。公布个被墙 policy，我也好看看是哪犯了禁。出现reset几率也不大，一天出现个十来次吧。
<archl> 发现在北京真的，网络难。
<archl> 没法去 twitter 了。
<archl> 30s就连接断开。
<sgo11> archl, 从来就没能去过。
<jusss> roylez: .
<daffodi> 十八大，你们懂得
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<reking> ubuntu 12.04 64位，按ctrl+alt+F1那个命令行模式下，中文显示只出现实心方形框，我按网上教程安装zhcon，然后最后一步输入zhcon --utf8后，屏幕一直不停的跳动的提示着，fail to kill (4658,27)(error 3)
<jusss> xterm怎么设置翻页?
<reking> ctrl+c都停不下来，怎么办
<daffodi> 你就别停了，换别的控制台pkill
<reking> 现在6个控制台都让我弄成这样了。。。我也懒的重启
<daffodi> 你还是重启吧……
<sgo11> reking, kill -9 试了吗?
<xjhv> reisub 完事
<xjhv> 哈哈
<reking> 我不知道怎么试。。
<reking> 终端没法儿输入，一直在跳
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装基础教程（XP） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385750 我在网上看到的觉得比好简单`自己也实验成功了！特地转载~ 作者：TeliuTe　来源：基础教程网 硬盘安装 Ubuntu　返回目录　下一课 　1、复制引导文件 　1）下载 Ubuntu 的 desktop 光盘镜像iso文件，如 ubunt …
<sgo11> reking, ctrl+alt+F2 也在跳？
<reking> 现在只有F6是好的
<sgo11> reking, 那你就在好的里面kill -9 一下呗。
<reking> 输入了那个命令
<reking> 出来的也是实心方框
<reking> 其他几个终端也没什么变化
<Backtrack> :-))
<daffodi> kill命令要知道进程pid，你还是试试killall zhcon吧
<reking> 试了，没效果。对了，我看有的帖子竟然把终端的界面解图了，请问怎么做到的？
<reking> 不要告诉我是拍照的。。。
<daffodi> 或者在F6里面输ps aux |grep zhcon看看有没相关进程，找不到就换top命令看下
<daffodi> 不是拍照，是在好的终端用截图命令截的
<M3aCu1pa> .
<reking> 10860 0.0 0.0 13592 932 tty5  s+ 17:51 0:00 grep --color=auto zhcon
<reking> 返回结果就这个，我看不懂
<hamo> adam8157: 还不回家？
<adam8157> hamo: 游泳去
<adam8157> hamo: 完了再回家
<daffodi> 那你还是用别的进程查看找找zhcon的相关进程吧
<daffodi> 或者在X下看看有没有，
<M3aCu1pa> 生活多彩
<reking> 我试试看
<adam8157> M3aCu1pa: 捏是
<M3aCu1pa> 唉，陪老婆吃火锅。。。
<stardiviner> #include <stdio.h> 和 #include "stdio.h" 有什么区别么?
<daffodi> 没有
 * cherrot 周五真好
<daffodi> 周五不好，没找到工作，人明天开始歇班了
<cherrot> daffodi: 继续努力 :)
<cherrot> archl: 没出去玩？
<archl> cherrot: 想想明天说什么。
<archl> cherrot: 我是有目的的。
<cherrot> archl: 明天去哪？
<archl> cherrot: 你家？
<archl> lol
<cherrot> archl: 不欢迎～ :D
<archl> cherrot: 咖啡屋子。。。
<archl> cherrot: 最好有个不受欢迎的较为偏僻的咖啡屋
<cherrot> archl: 不晓得  帝都人太多了
<wolftankk> 写php 写的快吐了
<cherrot> wolftankk: 啥子php哟
<archl> cherrot: 恩。我是说想法。
<wolftankk> cherrot 公司内部的….
<wolftankk> 三天一个小站点应用 能写到吐血
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求Flash插件安装方法！已经试过很多方法还不行，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385754 软件中心不行！终端直接安装说”E：找不到目录。。。“！ 求高手指导！这个问题我都在百度找过很多方法，可是都不行！感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtzygtzy2008 — 20 …
<archl> cherrot:   北京市西城区地安门西大街103号 齐鲁饭店 11 号。
<cherrot> archl: 哇 土豪
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> archl: 几点过去？ 周日下午？
<archl> cherrot: 我还是不明白。我再问问。。。
<cherrot> archl: $91，果然壕 lol
<archl> cherrot: 。不是，只是让我联系那里
<cherrot> archl: 哦   第一次要进入帝都二环内
<lainme> archl: 还在北京？
<archl> lainme: 恩。
<archl> lainme: 呃，为什么问还在呢。
<archl> cherrot: 我更是了。
<lainme> archl: 以为你走了
<archl> cherrot 东西城区都没去过
<cherrot> archl: :D
<archl> lainme: 。说明前一段时间你确实潜水了。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 新手求救，编程游戏的，各方高手进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385755 新手初碰编程，想写个斗地主的游戏，求问用什么软件好，最好是能有高手的帮助我，求大神！！我的版本是12.04！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Alex-juild — 2012-08-31 18:29
<archl> cherrot: 去终点房吧。
<archl> cherrot: 我爸理解错了。。。
<cherrot> archl: 好主意 一群基友去钟点房。。
<archl> cherrot: 嗯嗯。最好有全监控的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 基情四溢
<cherrot> archl: ...
<archl> cherrot 首先，蛋蛋和蓉蓉明儿没空；
<cherrot> archl: 不是后天么
<archl> cherrot: 好。那就后天下午他们都有空。
<cherrot> archl: 恩 我也有空
<archl> gfrog: 蛙娃，后天下午好吧。
<iexplore> 明天去省城嫖妓！
<gfrog> archl: 周日？ 估计在路上自虐没回来呢。
<gfrog> archl: 乃们可以先搞起，我去露个脸
<archl> gfrog: 先溜了。
<jyfl987> 袋鼠说哪天吃饭来着？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 在吗？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 胡子
<gfrog> jyfl987: 后天。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 后天？ 周日是么
<gfrog> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这几天我都在玩游戏 分不清周期了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 碉堡了
<cherrot> adam8157_away: desert的配色看着不累眼么。。
<mert> 完蛋啦...刚翻译archwiki没注意看，把英文版面的一部分给弄成中文了。SOS！！！
<mert> 哪位大侠给点建议，现在肿么办
<mert> 有人谬？
<gfrog> mert: 点history，恢复之前的版本
<wens07> hi
<gfrog> mert: 恢复之前记得存你的翻译结果。
<kk> wens07, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<mert> ok
<wens07> kk: 你好
<kk> wens07, 您好！  ㍫ 
<wens07> 有个问题， 大家有遇到这样的情况不， 用代理能上facebook和youtube的网页， youtube可以看视频，但用注册的用户名不能登录
<wens07> 老是connection reset
<wens07> 以前好的啊， 刚装了mint， 莫非是系统问题？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我没这问题。
<wens07> UbuntuTalk: 是说我这问题不？
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • [求助]QML FocusScope 的 activeFocus 条件没有生效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385756 使用 QML 写的一个 TextEntry，希望在获得焦点时，边框的宽度和颜色发生变化，但是在测试的时候发现TextEntry获取到焦点之后，边框和背景均没有发生变化，请问是否 QML 写的有误？或者系统、 …
<jyfl987> gfrog: 来玩minecraft不?
<maplebeats> 有什么办法让js生成的数据变成txt让人下载呢。。。非要一个服务端么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没空呢
<zwq> hi
<kk> zwq, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<tusooa> 'ls
<tusooa> ls
<hamo> roylez_: http://ikeepu.com/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 收藏喜欢，分享乐趣 - 爱库网 Beta
<alvin_rxg> Title: 收藏喜欢，分享乐趣 - 爱库网 Beta (@ ikeepu.com)
<gfrog> hamo: jyfl987 alvin_rxg 知道linux有啥视频编辑程序可以裁剪画面大小嘛？ 就是裁裁不想要的黑边神马的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有什么方法可以将两个窗口组合在一起 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385761 想请问下有没有什么方法可以将两个不同程序的窗口组合再一起,我需要经常修改fortran的code,有时候新旧版本需要进行对比,但是一般点一个窗口另外一个就沉下去了,有没有什么方法可以 …
<flh> exit
<flh> 大家好，好久不见喽
<flh> debian目前的版本怎么样了？
<flh> 晚上好热啊，是嘛？
<roylez_> hamo: 一看就是那种给2b的文艺青年上的
<hamo> roylez_: 2b文艺青年占多数好呗..
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里有那么多的文艺青年哪
<hamo> roylez_: 你是不？
<roylez_> hamo: 咱走的是憨豆先生的纯2b路线
<hamo> roylez_: 看来你是纯2b青年？
 * hamo lol
<xjhv> 屌丝
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<xjhv> 高富帅都不上网地
<hamo> xjhv: 高富帅都啪啪啪去了是把？
<xjhv> 对
 * hamo ...
<xjhv> 你是例外？
<flh> 你们说什么呀，看不懂
<xjhv> 2B青年欢乐多阿
<flh> 俺是中老年了
 * tryit 除了这里都还经常在什么地方聊天呢？
<flh> 一半QQ，小半来下这里，以前
<daffodi> 多大算中老年
<xjhv> 四十
<flh> 六六年出生的
<daffodi> 一半QQ……
<daffodi> 小半来这里，剩下的呢
<flh> 我最早用过，UBUNTU7.04,DEBIAN4.0
<daffodi> 哦，debian3.2用过没
<flh> 所以年纪绝对不会小喽
<daffodi> 这不是很早……
<xjhv> 大哥你搞过freebsd吗
<flh> 我工作十年后才学电脑
<daffodi> 704是07年的
<xjhv> 是做什么职业的呢？
 * tryit 用过redhat 6.0吗？
 * tryit 5.0
<flh> BSD把我的笔记本电脑烧了
<xjhv> 我操阿，那得是什么老黄历的Bsd阿
<daffodi> BSD有那能量？
<flh> 编译安装，CPU就烧了
<xjhv> 原来acpi不行
<xjhv> 牛气！
<flh> 我在学校混饭，平时空闲才LINUX的
<xjhv> 老哥你少用win吗？做什么职业地
<xjhv> 果然！在学校的！！
<flh> 目前，虚拟一个debian,玩玩了
<archl> 。
<archl> 这里用linux的大多是工作用。
<flh> linux不能当饭吃呀
<daffodi> 发热量大了……
<archl> 所以直接挂在这里
<xjhv> 还不如试试deepin linux阿
<xjhv> 搞二进制，最面向用户的那种
<daffodi> linux怎么不能当饭
<flh> 我觉得有时，它远程一下方便
<daffodi> 你如果66年的话你们那年代计算机还不能当饭呢
<xjhv> 这么多年是怎么过来的……
<xjhv> 是不是感觉linux变化很大？
<flh> 这么多年，以前教数学，感觉太累，就后线了
<xjhv> 一如既往的傻逼？
<flh> linux变化不大，版本太乱，虽然大多相通
<xjhv> 我之前在Bsd那边也见过一个老哥
<xjhv> 刚学bsd
<xjhv> 比您还年轻一些，不到五十
<flh> 我只是玩过，没怎么用，用的人也似乎没那么多
<flh> bsd的驱动要老一些
<daffodi> 挺好用的
<xjhv> 呃，如果是真一直用这么多年，那就可以问问感受如何喽
<xjhv> 偶尔看看的话，可能傻逼感不会那么强
<flh> 现在是XP了，重点转移到骑行
<daffodi> 玩的话深入的玩还行，如果浅尝辄止就不知道了
<flh> 是的，只是皮毛了
<imadper> tryit: 我用过rhel
<flh> 我有三个月没上这里聊天了
<xjhv> ……
<xjhv> 俺前几天刚有irc登，这货很戳嘛
<flh> 电脑让我的身体和眼睛变得特别的差
<imadper> daffodi: 浅尝辄止, 也是linux好用....
<xjhv> 对！！！幅射那是相当可怕！！！！！
<daffodi> 所以要经常活动
<flh> 是的，linux有方便的地方
<xjhv> 俺一直在想什么时候买孕妇的防射服！
<daffodi> 那个不顶事的
<imadper> 不是crt的显示器, 没那么大辐射...
<flh> 主要是坐的时间太长，身体才虚弱下来
<xjhv> 还有个什么吸幅射的机器，要280元，插USB！
<imadper> xjhv: 哪儿来的那么多辐射?
<daffodi> LCD要注意亮度，再就是不要长时间坐着
<imadper> xjhv: 现在难道有人还在用crt? 除非是老机房吧
<xjhv> imadper: 俺身体比较碎
<daffodi> 吸辐射的机器……原理是啥
<archl> CRT 。
<xjhv> 俺去找找
<iexplore> CRT 好，颜色帅帅的
<iexplore> 紫外线也少
<imadper> iexplore: ee?
<xjhv> CRT那都多久以前的喽
<daffodi> 嗯，搞设计的都要CRT
<archl> 找个屏蔽耳朵的才现实。
<iexplore> 只是 X 射线比较多一点
<flh> 吸辐射，感觉没那么神吧
<daffodi> 特别是特丽珑
<imadper> ...
<daffodi> 钻石珑也凑合
<archl> 辐射到处都是躲不了
<imadper> daffodi: 现在设计的早就都ezio的液晶了吧?
<imadper> iexplore: x射线? 你说lcd?
<daffodi> imadper: 那个不是贵么……
<imadper> daffodi: 搞设计的, 工具上还给省钱....
<xjhv> 来看，吸幅射的这个！
<xjhv> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.63&id=13257227656
<imadper> 是eizo吧. 我错了
<kk> xjhv,啥网址y 电脑辐射消除器 电脑防辐射 仪 器 抗电脑辐射消除仪 傲思盾2代-tmall.com天猫
<xjhv> 很它妈贵，不敢忘图买
<daffodi> imadper: 穷人哪里能一上来就上那么好的
<imadper> xjhv: 啥叫辐射?
<iexplore> imadper, CRT，阴极射线管才产生 X 射线，LCD 背光产生的是紫外线。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下开源的思维导图软件是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385765 那个xmind好像不时开源的，用起来不错，还有其他的软件吗，freemind效果差一点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-08-31 21:13
<daffodi> 只要是电磁波就有辐射
<daffodi> 所以……太阳光也是辐射的一种
<imadper> iexplore: 阴极射线和x射线区别略大吧?
<daffodi> 怎么感觉一样的东西，伦琴射线么……
<iexplore> imadper, 大多了
<imadper> daffodi: 阴极射线我知道, 就是电子流.
<iexplore> imadper, X 射线很少能透过玻璃，所以辐射出来的很少。
<imadper> daffodi: x射线, 不是医院用来给我照骨折那东西吗?
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aba00144jw1dwfu11co7jj.jpg
<iexplore> imadper, 紫外线很少能被玻璃阻挡。
<daffodi> imadper: 是的
<imadper> iexplore: x射线连玻璃都穿不透, 还用得着用铅板挡着?
<hamo> roylez_: 口味太重了..
<daffodi> 用铅板挡着的是伽马射线
<iexplore> imadper, 铅挡的是伽马射线
<imadper> daffodi: iexplore 哦..
 * imadper 擦, 色貘不在..
<archl> roylez期待那一天的到来，我支持
<roylez_> hamo: 这个时代，不重口活不下去啊。不靠重口地沟油，你能顺利长大么
<archl> roylez 现在人太做作了了。
<daffodi> 我怎么记得红外线不能被玻璃挡着，紫外线会被玻璃挡住
<archl> roylez干嘛男女分这么多l
 * hamo 都是重口...
<archl> roylez支持裸奔
<roylez_> archl: 丫工作找到了？
<iexplore> daffodi, 普通玻璃都不行
<imadper> hamo: 为啥给你开板蓝根?
 * hamo 不分男女，以后都只能gaoji了...
<archl> roylez不找工作。做动员去
 * gfrog 早
<imadper> gfrog: 早
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗 色大象...
<archl> gfrog:  早晚。
<roylez_> archl: 你找到工作了？
<iexplore> daffodi, 能挡红外线的叫热反射玻璃，等挡紫外线的叫防辐射玻璃
<archl> roylez 没说要找哦
<roylez_> archl: 跳绳教练么
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆~
<archl> roylez_ 不找
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙不带把早
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐。你没空我就不打扰你了。
<iexplore> 买到明天下午的票，到省城就夜了，可直接开房了。
<daffodi> 谁有工作机会……给推荐个，编程就算了，搞不了
<imadper> daffodi: dba干的来不?
<archl> daffodi: 你会啥。
<daffodi> imadper: 我是sa，谁家的db？
<hamo> imadper: 你咋这么多活？
<imadper> hamo: 我认识好多hr和猎头
<imadper> daffodi: 系统管理员? 私聊?
 * adam8157 各位好
<imadper> adam8157 早~
<bluezd> adam8157: 早~
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<daffodi> archl: 我做系统管理的，会一点网络的，学自动化的
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋早
<imadper> adam8157 我引领一个潮流了... gfrog 一上来也说早了..
<archl> imadper: 你合适。
<adam8157> imadper: 你拉低了大家的智商
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<hamo> imadper: 基蛙生活在西3，当然是早...
<imadper> adam8157: 那也不错
<archl> imadper: 为啥都针对你。
<bluezd> adam8157: 刘能加盟米兰了 http://sports.sina.com.cn/g/seriea/2012-08-31/19496208903.shtml
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y AC米兰官方宣布德容加盟 荷兰铁腰签三年本周首秀_国际足球-意大利_新浪竞技风暴_新浪网
<adam8157> bluezd: 刘能  哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * archl 表示搞不懂 imadper
<imadper> archl: 啥?
<imadper> archl: 那你去搞懂 hamo 去?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我笑惨了
 * archl 忘记了
<archl> imadper:  hamo 周日下午有空吗？
<imadper> archl: hamo下午有没有空, 我怎么知道..
<hamo> archl: .
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 色大象！
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> hamo: 我招你了?!
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  imadper
<archl> imadper:  本来我还是想要改符号的，不过懒得-上个问题是问你们两个的
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３  imadper
<imadper> archl: 我不面基的...
<archl> imadper: 哦。那么下令限制你人身自由  :P
<imadper> archl: 没理解....
<archl> imadper: 。我开溜了
<archl> imadper: 晚安。
<imadper> archl: 还是没理解....
<imadper> archl: 俺
<imadper> archl: 安
<archl> imadper: 。
<archl> 没理解。。。
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<maplebeats> 为什么aria2从文件里得到url就会变成单线程下载啊，坑爹啊
<flh> cyus ?
<flh> 上面是什么意思啊？
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.5.3-1.fc17.x86_64 #1 SMP 
 * chaos_ 'hello'
 * maplebeats 3.5.3-2
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 早
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7f97a73fjw1duts5tsvs8j.jpg    lol
<MeaCulpa> imadper: .
<daffodi> 最近流行说早么……
<cherrot> daffodi, 早～
<daffodi> cherrot,早……
 * maplebeats 晚
<reverland> hello，newbie here
<maplebeats> reverland: hi,hi
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/706dedafgw1dv5tevzt1mj.jpg
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • web旋风插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385773 使用方法，firefox安装Greasemonkey,其它浏览器安装类似插件。 安装后点击“旋风高速下载” ，就能生成下载aria2的下载文件 将其复制保存至文件： Code: aria2c -s10 -x10 -i file 安装地址 http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/142624 统计信 …
 * adam8157 老子的patch终于被接受了, 但是意义不大...
<tryit> adam8157, 恭喜
<tryit> adam8157, 为什么说意义不大呢
<hamo> adam8157 Sorry for the delay. I applied it to kbuild.git#kconfig now.
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋
<hamo> adam8157 那几个呢？
<cfy> imadper: 擦....我换字体了..
<cfy> imadper: 要不要看看...感觉好奇葩的样子..
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 给地址吧
<cfy> imadper: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Emacs/102247/764
<cfy> imadper: 嗯个打开么?
<imadper> monofur?
<imadper> cfy: 是吗?
<tryit> cfy, 看得头晕
<cfy> imadper: 是哦.gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 识货
<cfy> tryit: 头晕+1...
<imadper> cfy: 我用了一年了都....
<cfy> imadper: 不奇怪么?
<imadper> cfy: 不奇怪呀, 很舒服的字体的
<cfy> imadper: 你中文字体呢?用的啥?
<cfy> imadper: 发你的看看?
<imadper> cfy: 我的比你的细一些的感觉
<cfy> imadper: 是不是太细了?
<imadper> cfy: 怎么截图?
<cfy> imadper: 感觉么?比如这个:符号
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<piggybox> cfy: 这字体能看代码么
<imadper> ofan: 早
<cfy> piggybox: 可以
<imadper> piggybox: 可以, 我都用了一年了
<imadper> piggybox: Il1
<imadper> piggybox: 区别超级大
<imadper> piggybox: 0O也是.
<imadper> piggybox: 很适合编程的
<cfy> piggybox: 看多了,应该没问题
<imadper> cfy: 我不会截图......
<cfy> imadper: import a.jpg,然后鼠标瞄准,一点击就行
<imadper> cfy: 不行的
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我试过, 截出来的图是1kb, 全黑
<cfy> imadper: .....不是吧...我一直这么截图...
<cfy> imadper: 要点window阿
<imadper> cfy: 我以前用gnome的时候也是这样截图...
<cfy> imadper: .....算了.....用gimp截图?
<imadper> cfy: 没装那东西
<adam8157> hamo: 另外一个我要改一下
<cfy> imadper: 我去....
<adam8157> hamo: 你又偷窥
<cfy> imadper: 有基情
<cfy> imadper: 啥中文字题
<cfy> imadper: 啥中文字体?怎么配置的?...你竟然不能截图...我去...我去阿...
<imadper> cfy: http://imagebin.org/226601
 * tryit 学习python, pygobject中……累
<cfy> imadper: 不错.偏细,想解决这个问题么?我知道怎么解决
<imadper> cfy: 你说中文的还是英文的?
<cfy> imadper: 英文的.monofur
<imadper> cfy: 设置成粗体就不细了.. 是不是?
<cfy> imadper: 是的,是这个思想,用font-config强行加粗
<cfy> imadper: 要写一个配置文件
<imadper> cfy: 何必呢... 直接在emacs里设置粗不行吗?
<cfy> imadper: 它不带粗体,得强行加粗阿....
<imadper> cfy: 还真的...
<cfy> imadper: 也许行,你试试
<cfy> imadper: 行么?
<imadper> cfy: 不行诶....
<cfy> imadper: 可是我强行加粗后,能再加粗阿...
<imadper> cfy: 加粗没反应... 不过emacs自己带加粗功能的.
<cfy> imadper: 哦?
<imadper> cfy: emacs自己的渲染是带加粗功能的, 找找看吧
<cfy> imadper: 哦,无所谓了,已经加粗了.
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Emacs/99060?p=2
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 高级
<cfy> imadper: http://linuxnote.net/jianingy/zh/emacs/miscellaneous
<cfy> imadper: 照着帖子做,然后看fengyuan42的最后第二个回复
<imadper> cfy: 高级.... 不过我不折腾了, 暂时没有更好的字体, 而且, 我喜欢细的. 但看字母, 粗的好看, 但是整篇代码, 细的干净
<cfy> imadper: 太细了...
<imadper> cfy: .... 这个字体最大的缺陷不在这里
<cfy> imadper: 那是?
<imadper> cfy: 分号.
<imadper> cfy: 你自己打一个试试看
<cfy> imadper: 还行,能看到阿
<cfy> imadper: 冒号比较小一些
<daffodi> 截图……scrot能用呗
<imadper> cfy: 分号的上面的那个点太小了
<cfy> imadper: 哦,加粗就好了,所以必须加粗
<imadper> cfy: 确实加粗会好
<cfy> imadper: 你看我的,也不是很粗很粗
<imadper> cfy: 你很粗~
<cfy> imadper: ~~~~
<ofan> 嘖嘖
<ofan> cfy | imadper: 你看我的,也不是很粗很粗
<cfy> ofan: gaoji ofan
<ofan> cfy | imadper: 太细了...
<cfy> ofan: gaoji ofan
<imadper> cfy: 所谓淫者见淫... cc ofan
<imadper> cfy: 淫狒狒好淫
<cfy> imadper: 不能同意你更多
<imadper> cfy: 恩.  脑补诺基亚开机画面
<cfy> imadper: ...
<jianghu> configure: error: libncursesw not found
<jianghu> 各位老大 这是什么意思
<jianghu> 编译出错了
<jianghu> 不知道什么原因
<cfy> jianghu: 依赖libncursesw库
<jianghu> 哦 这个库如何安装？
<\rs> ofan: 给出一堆.html和.js，找出不在.js中出现的 class 和 id（即有特殊作用的class或id)
<maplebeats> jianghu: 在软件中心里找
<jianghu> maplebeats, 谢谢 实验下
<maplebeats> jianghu: 要开那个，显示不常用的选择
<jianghu> 恩
<cfy> imadper: 夜猫子...
<imadper> cfy: 呦, 这么晚了.. 睡了...
<binker> 引用Bushnell说过的话：“除了用Linux的人，其他都是笨蛋！”
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> binker: 那用类unix,不用linux的人呢?
<binker> Goobuntu揭秘：一切皆为安全 Googler想用Windows需申请
<binker> 那要问孤狗公司的Google工程师Thomas Bushnell了
<binker> 我也只是引用了他的话语
<binker> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-08/69343.htm
<kk> binker ⇪ ti: Goobuntu揭秘：一切皆为安全 Googler想用Windows需申请_Linux新闻_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<binker> 连谷歌都是选用基于Ubuntu的系统
<binker> 他们干嘛不自己用那个神马自己开发的 Chrome OS呢
<jianghu> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<jianghu> make: *** [cmake] 错误 1
<jianghu> 怎么总是报错啊
<daffodi> 你还是依赖库装的不全
<daffodi> 你装什么软件？
<daffodi> apt-get build-dep 软件名
<daffodi> 看看行不
<adam8157> imadper: 夜猫子...
<imadper> adam8157: 已经睡了..
<adam8157> imadper: 哥刚改完了patch =,=
<piggybox> binker: chrome os就是个浏览器，总不能什么事都在浏览器里干
<binker> imadper梦游么？
<imadper> adam8157: 已经睡了
<imadper> binker: 自动回复!
<imadper> binker: å¼±
<imadper> adam8157: 高级蛋...
<binker> 弱爆了
<binker> 你还自动回复呢
<binker> 浪费国家资源哦
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-042-1SR.htm?cm_sp=NewProducts-_-A26-042-1SR-_-product
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ADATA 威刚 SP900系列 256G SSD固态硬盘(简包) - 2.5英寸 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) - 新蛋中国
<binker> 睡觉了还开挂
<adam8157> imadper: 壕 你要买?
<binker> 速度有多快阿》》》
<imadper> adam8157: 想买.... 就是舍不得...
<binker> 我也想买一个128GB的SSD
<adam8157> imadper: 买个小点的intel或者美光啦
<binker> 才600多
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 买美光的
<imadper> adam8157: 128的不够用呀....
<binker> 够了，，老大
<imadper> adam8157: 真心不够用... 你git一个kde多大?
<adam8157> imadper: 大数据放ssd太奢侈
<binker> 装个系统而已
<adam8157> imadper: 疯了去gitkde
<binker> 不用KDE
<imadper> binker: 我的笔记本只有一个硬盘位
<daffodi> 这个盘多钱
<imadper> adam8157: 我的笔记本只有一个硬盘位....
<binker> 用外置硬盘阿
<binker> 无线连接的外置硬盘
<binker> 挂在无线路由器上面就得了
<imadper> binker: 我还得上班呢, 每天背着?
<imadper> binker: 你说nas?
<binker> 云存储
<binker> 不是NAS
<binker> 就是普通的无线路由器带USB接口
<adam8157> imadper: 我数据很少
<imadper> binker: 你用吗? 用云存储来代替本地硬盘, 你平时这样做吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那你都是在线看?
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<binker> 我也没什么东西要存的哦
<imadper> adam8157: 随便git点儿东西就几百兆了....
<binker> 再说原来也有好几个硬盘了
<imadper> adam8157: 喵的, 之前想编译一个nginx... 那东西svn的...
<binker> 一个1T的
<imadper> cfy: 早
 * imadper 真睡了... 睡了就不纠结了...
<binker> 用来存储虚拟机的硬盘镜像文件
<cfy> imadper: 你不说你睡了么...
<adam8157> imadper: 你来之前 case是放cvs的
<cfy> imadper: 大湿早
<binker> 睡了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 梦游呢....
<adam8157> imadper: 买吧 买了就不就结了
<binker> 梦游的
<cfy> imadper: 大湿早上好
<cfy> adam8157: 你也没睡?
<cfy> imadper: 买啥?
<binker> 鲁大师
<cfy> adam8157: 你也没睡?!
<imadper> adam8157: 你觉得我把钱花光了, 就不纠结了? 天真...
<cfy> 哦...明天周末....
<binker> 土豪阿
<adam8157> cfy: 早
<imadper> cfy: 一个硬盘
<cfy> 大家早...
<imadper> cfy: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-042-1SR.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ADATA 威刚 SP900系列 256G SSD固态硬盘(简包) - 2.5英寸 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) - 新蛋中国
<cfy> imadper: ..... 买来干嘛?
<cfy> 新蛋...
<imadper> adam8157: 你智商也被我拉低了?
<imadper> adam8157: lol   :P
<binker> 买来当板砖的
<cfy> imadper: 亚马逊贵100..
<binker> 或者垫茶杯
<binker> 淘宝买就得了
<imadper> cfy: 新蛋蛋特价呢
<binker> 新蛋不怎么样吧？
<cfy> imadper: 新蛋信不过吧?
<imadper> cfy: 为啥??????   cc binker
<binker> 坑爹的货
<cfy> imadper: 据说历史不好
<daffodi> 1000大毛……太贵
<binker> 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 新蛋蛋是老电商了, 信誉比360强的
<binker> 360就是流氓老大了
<cfy> imadper: 哦.是么....网上据说信誉很差..
<imadper> cfy: 上次推荐你的歌停了没?
<imadper> cfy: 水军....
<cfy> imadper: 没...忘了...
<imadper> cfy: 我都是在新蛋买的耳机, 从不出问题.
<imadper> cfy: 包装的好, 快递给力.
<binker> 现在看哪个不顺眼就打哪个
<binker> 过瘾
<binker> 连度娘都挨打了
<binker> 以前是打小马哥
<cfy> imadper: 我从来都是在360buy和amazon...
<daffodi> 京东……快递也很给力…………不是一般的给了
<cfy> imadper: 我睡了,bye cc adam8157 binker  daffodi
<imadper> bye cfy
<binker> 看运气了
<binker> CFY
<binker> 晚安哦
<binker> 睡那么快干嘛？？？？？
<daffodi> 周教主这是打不过小马哥开始欺负度娘了？
<binker> 简直就是单挑一大帮老大阿
<binker> 金山，腾讯，百度，搜狗
<binker> 瑞星
<binker> 异常凶悍
<binker> 连手机领域也插上一腿
<daffodi> 猜猜下一个会不会是淘宝
<binker> 老大们都快要坐不住了、
<binker> 百度 的饭碗端不稳了
<binker> 百度以前挑战淘宝没成功
<binker> 腾讯的拍拍网也斗不过淘宝
<adam8157> imadper: 擦, 我又改了一遍, 之前那个实现的太丑了   睡觉去了
<cleamoon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b228c62jw1dv0ymdzvygj.jpg
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 4周休假
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 爽歪歪
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89eb4153jw1dv0po5ko7kj.jpg
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 法定休假没有为什么
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 去哪里？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 回国
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 意大利
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 荷兰
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 以后你也要邀请函了。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 法国 比利时
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刚拿的驾照，小心点。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 开公司的车好几次了
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 天天3个小时
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 公司给你配车了？
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 有车开
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 去bielefeld
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: golf
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 大公司也不拍。
<cleamoon> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9730abaajw1dv039siu5lj.jpg
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我先回家了。等我回家里再和你聊。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 我了个去 你还在公司？
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 小意思。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 什么休假日呀？为什么在九月出...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 全年随便选
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 法定的休假日 一年30天
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哦。那放在春天不好吗？
<cleamoon> 神网址： www.fuckqq.com
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 为了找工作
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 准备跳槽
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...要去哪里？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 找别的公司 做java的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...增加收入？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 恩那
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 新的公司 新的城市 新的房子 新的开始
<cleamoon> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1duzrkeelr7j.jpg
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...还要搬家？好麻烦...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 就喜欢搬家
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...老鼠？
<gebjgd> cleamoon:  恩
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...新收入如何？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 对了，你以前是什么编程？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: linux c/c++
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那为什么java收入高...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 好找 到处都是
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那收入不就更低了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 错 德国看工作经验
<cleamoon> ge
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 于是输入翻倍了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 梦呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这是欧洲 不是天朝
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 涨了多少？
<cleamoon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e53fe21gw1duqpl2ulstj.jpg
<kk>  06:01
<alvin_rxg>  feder weisser 真难喝
<MeaCulpa_> -/qui
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-01
<imadper> adam8157_away: 早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早
<imadper> roylez: 早
<archl> 好
<ofan> 一直觉得《西游记》有个BUG，唐僧肉吃完长生不死，他为什么不咬自己一口？咬完任你各路妖魔奈我何？轻装上路差旅费省四分之三，后来想明白了，觉得吴承恩设计的真他娘缜密——和尚不能吃肉。
<imadper> ofan: 长生不老.... 不是不死....
<piggybox> ofan: LOL
<archl> 。
<archl> ofan: 。。。你的思维太差了。。。
<archl> ofan: 我都考虑过-就算长生不死也没用，神仙也可以被吃了。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Mac OSX和Linux跨平台恶意软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385789 今天在Dr Web上发现一篇文章，看起来很草蛋，谁能告诉我这靠谱吗？ The first Trojan in history to steal Linux and Mac OS X passwords August 22, 2012 Russian anti-virus company Doctor Web is reporting the emergence of the first cross-platform  …
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Gnome3 顶部能否多图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385792 无论开多少个窗户 在顶部都是一个当前运行窗口得图标 能否实现多图标并排？ 谢谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2012-09-01 10:09
<CyrusYzGTt> http://security.ccidnet.com/art/1101/20120831/4219605_1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 天融信入侵防御系统抵御JAVA零日漏洞 - 产品和技术 - 赛迪网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: [Phoronix] NVIDIA Confirms It's Working On Optimus Linux Support
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEUKuNTRp78
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Xorg randr 1.5 GPU offload feature
<littor> 一大早起来，这里没多少人么。
<ghast> 早安
<littor> 早。
<BackTrack> l
<BackTrack> ?
<ghast> ¿
<BackTrack> 汗
<ghast> 怎了
<BackTrack> 没事。刚才IRC出了点问题
<ghast> 哦這樣
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求大神帮忙删除txt文档里面的整列数据，谢谢啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385794 如题目所示，请将第三列的汉字说明删掉，想来想去也就Linux下能完成，在win下边实在是不会整…… 文本文档如下： NA, *YX_NEWALL 新建全部 NL, *YX_LAY_NEWALL 新建常用图层 NS, *YX_NEWSTYLE  …
<littor> 这里双休日蛮冷清的，周一到周五，人很多。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: [Phoronix] NVIDIA Confirms It's Working On Optimus Linux Support
<archl> iGoogle: 狗狗
 * archl 耳朵太大了，没找到耳机罩住。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装好后进步了系统，出现这个画面，是什么原因啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385796 最后那个红色的画面是这么回事，在图的上方有一白点像是鼠标，我鼠标动动，那白点也能动。我觉得像是图像显示出毛病了，是不是显卡的问题啊，我的是A卡 …
 * lainme 有用过ramhost的德国服务器的么
<lainme> ofan: 用过ramhost在德国的服务器么
<gebjgd> archl: 你到天朝了？
<archl> lainme: 大概没有人换过很多吧。
<archl> gebjgd:  恩。是的。
<gebjgd> archl: 还是没和你表妹完婚？
<gebjgd> archl: 有魄力 年轻人 我看好你
<archl> gebjgd: 你个疯子。
<ofan> lainme: 沒有，歐洲的我這鏈接很慢
<ofan> 大陸也是
<gebjgd> ofan: 还没睡觉？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 还早呢
<archl> lainme:  https://clientportal.jollyworkshosting.com/clients/cart.php?gid=8
<kk> archl,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
 * archl 也考虑买vps。先实验。
<archl> piggybox: 额。
<archl> piggybox: 你是ofan马甲？
<piggybox> archl:  不是
<archl> piggybox: 同学？
<piggybox> archl:  和他在一个国家罢了
<archl> piggybox: 唔。
<gebjgd> archl: 他们是基友
<piggybox> gebjgd: 这个频道里谁不是啊？哈哈
<lainme> archl: ofan 准备先不换了。回家在选。这里连哪个都快……
<tusooa> 谁用过kde on Fvwm
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<tusooa> 谁用过kde on Fvwm
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]安装TM2009出现您的IE浏览器版本太低 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385801 今天安装TM2009的时候 提示我 IE浏览器版本太低 (我郁闷了,TM与IE什么关系？) 我百度找了几个教程也没有出现类似的情况。 求论坛高手们 帮忙解决一i下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 l4z — 2012-09- …
<archl> http://smartvps.cn/ 这个看起来不错。
<kk> archl,啥网址y ServersMan@VPS｜虚拟专用服务器服务｜月使用费490日元起　月使用费最多2个月全免
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡要架站？
<lainme> roylez_: 已经有了。要换一个
<roylez_> lainme: .
<archl> roylez。。。
<roylez_> lainme: 干嘛不用linode？
<lainme> roylez_: 贵。
<archl> roylez 你有钱
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<archl> roylez 可以赞助。
<lainme> archl: 我以前在这个网站找 http://www.lowendbox.com/
<kk> lainme,啥网址y Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews
<archl> lainme: 谢谢。
<Flywater> gggg
 * tryit 周末这太冷清了……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 修改Win7的hosts文件不起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385803 是这样的， 1，我用A机器上建立了一个Ubuntu的本地源（Ubuntu Local Repository） 2，然后，我在B机器上直接访问A机器的IP地址是可以访问的。 比如 192.168.137.100/ubuntu B机器的配置是 Win7 64Bit SP1。 3，但是我 …
<hamo> roylez_ 尾席..
<roylez_> hamo: 壕
<hamo> roylez_ 壕毛？
<hamo> roylez_ 我貌似找到ie8的问题所在了，看来来国图看书还是有用的
<archl> hamo: 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> hamo: 国图啊，党国容易么
<hamo> roylez_ 党国太艰难了，还很胸
<hamo> roylez_ 国图的妹纸太胸了
<roylez_> hamo: 咬她啊
<hamo> roylez_ 不敢，太凶了
<maplebeats> 又被js虐了
<hamo> maplebeats 有快感了？
<maplebeats> 快感十足
<maplebeats> hamo: 我监听一个事件，用jquery.bind怎么只生效一次==！
<hamo> maplebeats 代码拿来看一下
<maplebeats>     var choose = jQuery("#choose")//document.getElementById("choose")
<maplebeats>     choose.bind("change",function(){
<maplebeats>         jQuery("#choose_files_table").html(EF.creat_data(choose.val()));
<maplebeats>     });
<maplebeats> 是这么做的么～。～
<hamo> 这是一个select?
<maplebeats> 是的
<hamo> ie?
<maplebeats> 哦，对了。。。这个select是js生成的
<hamo> 你中招了
<maplebeats> 当然是firefox
<maplebeats> ==！怎么了
<hamo> 要绑click，不要绑change
<hamo> 你试一下
<maplebeats> hamo: 我发现问题了==！我绑定的函数把seletct的也给刷新了
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 在ie下select是不会触发change事件的
<hamo> firefox不知道
<maplebeats> soga
<maplebeats> 还好我不用ie。。。啊哈哈哈
 * maplebeats 记到小本子上
<superTJDS> exit
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 几多欢喜几多愁raid安装ubuntu server 12.4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385807 最近要安装一台ubuntu server 服务器,服务器上自带一个raid卡。 折腾了好几天都搞不定今天终于解决了。 原来太简单。 在安装进行到加载硬盘的时候按alt+f2进入命令行 dmraid -a y 就可以看到r …
<newitnent> 请问一下大家，怎么修改环境变量？还有对环境变量的一些介绍在哪里可以找到？
<daffodi> .profile
<tryit> newitnent, abs
<tryit> newitnent, google 'abs'
<newitnent> abs  是什么？
<tryit> newitnent, google下
<newitnent> 恩
<newitnent> thanks  我是初学者  见谅了
<maplebeats> abs是什么==！
<maplebeats> 不是绝对值么
<tryit> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
 * maplebeats @@
<daffodi> 学shell编程么？
<daffodi> http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<kk> daffodi ⇪ t: The Linux Documentation Project: Guides
<daffodi> 这里面有
<daffodi> 那个abs
<maplebeats> bash什么的讨厌死了
<daffodi> 你可以考虑zsh什么的
<newitnent> 新手学习，ubuntu，一些参考资料在哪里可以找到？比较权威的！
<tryit> 先学习shell
<tryit> 看鸟哥的私房菜，基础的那本
<maplebeats> newitnent: 先把ubuntu默认的dash换成bash!
<newitnent> 恩？我要针对ｕｂｕｎｔｕ的书籍
<newitnent> 鸟哥的那个貌似针对ｃｅｎｔｏｓ的
<maplebeats> newitnent: linux都是一家的。。。
<newitnent> 哦　　理解了　
<newitnent> ubuntu 权威的资料是：英文版的维基吗？？？
<maplebeats> newitnent: ==！
<tryit> newitnent, 跟你说了看鸟哥的私房菜，那本书很经典，也有一定深度
<newitnent> 我一直在这个维基百科上查资料，中文ubuntu论坛的资料和维基资料都比较老了，貌似大部分不适合12.04版本！
<newitnent> 哦  下载去  看看
<maplebeats> 老不怕。。。只要能看懂==！
<newitnent> 恩
<\rs> hamo: 怎么搜索一个gbk字符串
<M3aCu1pa> .
<M3aCu1pa> Dooloo 手机访问效果不错
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl> 么
<gebjgd> archl: 在哪儿呢
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 大家有没有兴趣，建立一个Ubuntu中级论坛。
<archl> M3aCu1pa:  什么时候培根成了烤肉肠？
<maplebeats> ubuntu中级论坛，那是什么玩意
<archl> gebjgd: 在北京。
<gebjgd> archl: 去那破地方干嘛
<archl> gebjgd: 见见其他人
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 我也经常逛论坛，但是老是看到重复的贴
<gebjgd> archl: 其他什么人？
<archl> gebjgd: 这里很多不少家伙
<gebjgd> archl: 你的朋友还是同学？
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 或者是很简单问题的帖子
<gebjgd> archl: 因为他们不开眼 非要待在帝都
<M3aCu1pa> 简单的问题未必没价值
<gebjgd> ubuntu 还有中级论坛？
<M3aCu1pa> UbuntuTalk 估计早已被很多人ignore了
<gebjgd> 显然
<gebjgd> 因为里面都小白
 * microcai  老外神州生存指南
<M3aCu1pa> 我在手机，否则也看不到。。。
<archl> gebjgd:  中国哪里都差不多
<archl> gebjgd: 就是城市规划了。
<M3aCu1pa> 进口高温灭菌奶加进口维生素
<gebjgd> archl: 帝都的城市规划最差
<archl> gebjgd: 看了广州和北京，觉得落后的交通灯。
<gebjgd> archl: 圈套圈
<archl> gebjgd: 连倒计时都没。
<M3aCu1pa> 我基本就如此，平时吃饭只是欺骗胃
<gebjgd> archl: 恩 因为城市的主人都移民北美了
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<M3aCu1pa> 帝都要保护老规划才如此的吧
<M3aCu1pa> 土著都在美国。。。
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 保护老规划？ 老城墙都拆了
<M3aCu1pa> 还是魔都好，城市原来的主人都给拆迁去了外环
<archl> gebjgd: 现在才开始保护
<archl> gebjgd: 我姥爷家在上海的在广州的都被拆了
<M3aCu1pa> 所谓老规划是本朝老规划，不是古迹，哈哈
<gebjgd> archl: 保护个屁 下水道都修不好
<gebjgd> archl: 还提保护
<archl> gebjgd: 。一事是一事。
<gebjgd> archl: 下水道不是城市规划？
<M3aCu1pa> 帝都堵车厉害，公交车道很奇怪
<daffodi> 别吵吵了……那事不贵咱管……
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 都说了 圈套圈 傻逼才这么建城市
<gebjgd> daffodi: 对 你不关心政治
<daffodi> 现在都六环了
<daffodi> 关心也没用
<gebjgd> daffodi: 祈祷
<daffodi> 你关心就没三鹿了？还是没地沟油了
<archl> gebjgd: 呃。我没说北京规划好吧。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。你因为想批评而找话的态度。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 圈套圈的确二，大概规划的有自己癖好，哈哈
<BackTrack> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 傻逼规划 规划局的都是饭桶
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 拼爹进去的
<archl> 因为中国人喜欢往里面挤。
<archl> 。。。
<BackTrack> >:o
<M3aCu1pa> 帝都很奇怪，为啥南边那么小北边那么大，污染的关系？
<daffodi> 不是愿意往里面挤，是因为这边工作机会多
<archl> 。
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 南城没人住
<archl> daffodi: 还是愿意。
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 风水不好
<daffodi> 如果我家有一样的工作我才不来
<M3aCu1pa> 上地那种破地方，都很多人去，长安街以南远没这种纵深
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 话说帝都能挣多少
<daffodi> linux相关的工作就大城市多，没办法
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa:上地俨然是市中心了
<daffodi> 我家离帝都近，所以来这
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 我高中的时候那里还是鸟不拉屎的地方
<gebjgd> 帝都？1w
<gebjgd> 但是活的也累
<M3aCu1pa> 我那时候就觉得奇怪，我在中关村，觉得够远了，去客户那里还要坐公交好久，中途甚至有垃圾场和坟头，但到了上地又有很多奇怪的纯居民区
<daffodi> 还有天通苑……
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 帝都才1w？
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 那还去屁啊
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 你在北京多久哦。
<gebjgd> 加拿大再曝分尸案：河边发现一具无头白人女尸
<gebjgd> 1w还算多了呢
<gebjgd> 一般人还未必能拿到呢
<archl> gebjgd: 不是 1w $？
<M3aCu1pa> 魔都也有类似的，但是中间会被借房子的住满，不会有荒地
<daffodi> 一般人真的拿不到
<gebjgd> archl: 软民币
<daffodi> 反正我拿不到
<gebjgd> 所以不能理解啊
 * tryit 英文的irc频道里能练习英语啊，:-)
<daffodi> 不是软妹币么……
<gebjgd> 软民币
<M3aCu1pa> 天通苑别提了，除了居民住宅啥都没，怪不得人家家要有车
<gebjgd> 天通苑？ 睡城
<gebjgd> 进的去出不来
<gebjgd> 适合包二奶用
<M3aCu1pa> 精辟。。
<daffodi_> 5号线啊……鄙视下联通和中兴
<gebjgd> 5号线 你看看帝都的地铁 挤成什么操型了
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 尼玛，在帝都1w也买不起房子把
<daffodi_> 1万一平米
<M3aCu1pa> 大城市还是有米的呆着爽
<gebjgd> 1w买房子？ 你想什么呢？
<gebjgd> daffodi: 哪有1w的1平米的？
<gebjgd> daffodi: 你告诉我 我马上买
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 幸好我不在帝都
<gebjgd> daffodi: 你那价格说睡的
<gebjgd> daffodi: 缴税差不多
<M3aCu1pa> 做个地铁，从地面到踏上地铁车厢我曾步行两公里。。。
<daffodi_> 你不是说西直门那13吧
<M3aCu1pa> 13 我一度误认为我上了省级铁路。。。
<microcai> M3aCu1pa:  hah
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 呵呵
<archl> 帝度的地铁拥挤程度和广州地铁差不多吧。
<gebjgd> 不如二线小城市他是舒服
<archl> 都是古怪的。
<gebjgd> archl: 更甚
<M3aCu1pa> 真的，我第一次从国贸惠普回科学院就摸索了13， 那晚我真的吓到了。。。
<archl> 这里的地铁上一眼望去没几个人比我高，不想以前都觉得自己是矮子。
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 。。。。。。。。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 和我去北美一个感觉，突然觉得自己身材还行。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 你多高？
<gebjgd> archl: 你不是165么
<archl> gebjgd:  179
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 北美的身材很差？
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 尼玛  179你还闲矮
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 不准跟女人比
<gebjgd> archl: 那就是你遇到小光群了
<gebjgd> archl: 现在帝都都是外地人了
<imadper> archl: 瞎说. 广州的地铁跟北京没得比
<archl> wang 靠。我长大的院子里我高度倒数第一。
<archl> imadper: 是么。。。
<imadper> archl: 广州的地铁跟北京比, 只能算是空车
<archl> imadper: 你去错地方了吧。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 6尺1寸。 24x磅，在米国感觉自己好轻盈。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 靠 你跟院子比什么
<imadper> archl: 我刚在广州待了三年回的北京
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 那是废话  我去美国的时候也感觉我好瘦弱
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 放到欧洲也不算胖子 回到天朝绝对的胖
<imadper> archl: 广州地铁人超级少... 北京, 你早起挤一下八通线, 开门能把你弹出来...
<archl> imadper:  额。反正对我来说都是没地方站。
<imadper> archl: 我被弹出来好多次
<gebjgd> archl在和院墙比
<archl> imadper: 你搞错了吧。。我只在广州见到那种情景。
<archl> imadper: 我带着 50kg行李不得已等过了2班地铁
<gebjgd> archl: 你在帝都才几天？
<imadper> archl: 怎么可能搞错! 我今年七月才从广州回来
<archl> imadper: 我是8月1日去的。
<gebjgd> archl: 那是夜里3点坐的地铁
<imadper> archl: 广州地铁我没少做, 人比八通线少多了
<gebjgd> archl: 那天是贱军节
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 广州地铁人少???靠
<gebjgd> archl: 当然人少了
<archl> imadper: 我坐1号线。。。
<imadper> archl: 你觉得广州地铁人多, 是因为你没有做过八通线早班
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 人多得很
<archl> gebjgd: 屁。我根本上不去
<imadper> ming 你做过八通线?
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 是因为你不是高峰期去
<gebjgd> 广州也是烂地方
<imadper> ming 所谓的高峰, 跟北京的高峰差远了
<archl> imadper: 。反正都是没地方站，比人多没用
<M3aCu1pa> 似乎北美没有脂肪肝这个说法，人人都有
<gebjgd> 上海的规划还好
<BackTrack> 人多了，哪里都一样的
<imadper> archl: 不一样的
<gebjgd> archl: 要比看你是不是能脚离地
<archl> gebjgd: 广州街边房子没拆的那么厉害？
<imadper> archl: 要看上车之后安全不安全.
<gebjgd> archl: 帝都能让你在空中悬浮
<M3aCu1pa> 上海政府强势，北京政府不敢得罪中央
<archl> gebjgd: 。在广州，我让旁边的几个女的浮起来了，因为我的箱子在我前面。
<imadper> ming chen: 说广州地铁高峰人多的, 是因为没做过北京的高峰
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 鬼子当年设计的好
<gebjgd> archl: 那是因为你太丑了
<daffodi> 早班八通线……那不是一般人能坐的
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 她们不浮不行
<gebjgd> daffodi: 帝都就靠你们了
<imadper> daffodi: 哈哈~ 做车如练内功
<gebjgd> daffodi: 好好糟蹋
<imadper> daffodi: 我之前连着做了一个月~
<imadper> daffodi: 八通线倒一号线倒十号线到公司
<archl> imadper  直接自行车？
<imadper> daffodi: 经常见到人进来, 鞋没进来的....
<imadper> archl: 40+km
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<daffodi> 八通和一号是帝都最恐怖的地铁
<archl> imadper: 对哦。
<imadper> archl: 骑过去, 还有力气上班?
<archl> imadper: 你不是那种能骑自行车去云南的料看来
<imadper> archl: 云南?
<imadper> archl: 我宁愿骑车去广州
<archl> imadper: 只是想到了楼上的那家伙，也刚山大毕业，以前假期集体活动就是骑着自行车全国南北逛。
<microcai> imadper:  13号也很恐怖
<archl> microcai: 你不是不在北京么。。。
<imadper> microcai: 没早起做过. 见过人进来, 鞋在外面的不?
<imadper> archl: 遍地都是微菜
<archl> imadper: 人在里面，包在外面的讲过
<imadper> archl: 那个常见... 人在外面, 行李先进去的也见过
<gebjgd> 骑车过久 挤压蛋蛋 不利于生育
<microcai> gebjgd:  。。。 那不是正好，省钱了
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋事小，盆底血液循环不畅事大
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ED
<gebjgd> microcai: 不准备要后代了？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 硬不起来了~~
<gebjgd> microcai: 你老婆谁来满足？
<MeaCulpa> 好的自行车坐垫很贵，就这个道理
<microcai> gebjgd:  你说不能生育没说不能 OOXX
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 实际就是不能OOXX
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我国人基本都自行车害得
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  .. 不骑车好多年 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 青春期骑车，影响你一辈子
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 囧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这东西成熟了就无法挽回了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我们是悲催的一代~
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 西方也有类似困扰的，马球运动
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那个更伤蛋蛋，但是对盆底血液循环的损害比自行车好点
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 马球很伤蛋蛋...骑马
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  马背软多了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 所以这里自行车基本都200欧以上
<daffodi> 好贵
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 对，尤其坐垫，很重视
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但对于愚昧的国人，当年真的不够重视坐垫
<imadper> 破马不在...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 破马也是贵摸的人?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 破马也是贵摸的马?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 破马是贵摸的马?
 * imadper 终于说对了!
<gebjgd> archl: 你回了天朝 就要去坐次绿皮的火车
<gebjgd> archl: 那才叫体验生活
<imadper> gebjgd: 还有吗?
<gebjgd> imadper: 全没了？
<imadper> gebjgd: 其实, 只要是春运买站票去河南, 就够体验生活的了... 如果时间超过20小时的话
<gebjgd> imadper: 天朝有那么给力？都换死人的高铁了？
<imadper> gebjgd: 好久没见过绿皮了, 不知道是不是都没了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不是吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啥?
<gebjgd> imadper: 你可以试试看从北京开车去南方途径河南
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 破马不是贵摸的?
<imadper> gebjgd: 我就是从广州回北京, 途经河南呀
<imadper> gebjgd: 没地方下脚
<gebjgd> imadper: 开车
<microcai> gebjgd:  imadper 从广州到河南的才更厉害
<gebjgd> imadper: 你要买卧铺
<imadper> microcai: 这你都知道~
<gebjgd> imadper: 我坐的是京九
<gebjgd> imadper: 当时已经彻底浮了
<imadper> gebjgd: 卧铺不是一定可以买到的... 做票都不是一定可以买到的... 不然怎么叫春运
<gebjgd> im
<gebjgd> imadper: 老丈人在铁道部有认识人
<gebjgd> imadper: 咩哈哈哈哈
<imadper> gebjgd: 那你可以做高包了
<gebjgd> imadper: 直接上车 补票就是了
<imadper> gebjgd: 春运的时候不行
<gebjgd> imadper: 就是春运的时候
<gebjgd> imadper: 有人就能上
 * imadper 你们富二代/高帅富什么的别扯... 我等吊丝只能买到站票...
<gebjgd> imadper: 我是吊丝 只不过放倒了富二代
<imadper> gebjgd: 绝对你是富二代
<gebjgd> imadper: 要是的话 我就不出国了
<imadper> gebjgd: 有钱出国不错了
<gebjgd> imadper: 就是因为拼不过爹
<gebjgd> imadper: 借
<gebjgd> imadper: 之后自己打工 还
<imadper> gebjgd: 我要能借到钱, 我也出国
<gebjgd> imadper: 骗 抱大腿 哭 认干爹 干妈啥的
<gebjgd> imadper: XD
 * imadper 不扯了... 怎么扯我都是屌丝
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 一直想问你, 为啥你会js?
<hamo> imadper: 为啥我就不会js呢？？？lol
<imadper> hamo: 那你应该也会html/css之流了?
<hamo> imadper: 会..但是用不好...我写出来的页面都是丑到爆的...
<imadper> hamo: 有你丑马?
<imadper> s/马/吗/
<hamo> imadper: 比我丑多了...
<imadper> hamo: 那你写的早就没法要了..
<imadper> hamo: 不信
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, ee神
<hamo> imadper: 真的...我以前学校有个作品...但是代码让我弄丢了..要不让你见识一下什么叫丑..
<imadper> hamo: 算了吧还是...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 嘟噜席..
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛滴
<archl> gebjgd:  10小时的火车，不喜。
<archl> gebjgd: 关键是起步时间不好
<archl> hamo: 。一念之差。
<archl> hamo: 结果约不上了么。
<gebjgd> archl: 你是绝对的富二代
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<archl> gebjgd: 看什么标准了
<gebjgd> archl: 你和瓜瓜比起来就是穷人
<gebjgd> archl: 那是废话
<archl> gebjgd: 瓜瓜？
<ofan> 呱呱近局子了
<gebjgd> ofan: 真的？
<hamo> archl: 啥？
<ofan> 早被警察帶走了
<archl> hamo: 本来说周末见面，可是根本没约好不是。
<tenzu> archl: yo
<tenzu> hamo: yo
<archl> tenzu: yo
<archl> tenzu: 本来周一就准备面基了，到现在都没拉好人。
<tenzu> archl: 在哪儿面?
<archl> hamo: 海淀有哪里好干这种事情。
<archl> tenzu: 正因为这个问题。
<archl> tenzu: 我对北京不熟的。
<archl> tenzu: 去天津看你么-
<tenzu> archl: 来了我就接待你
<archl> tenzu:  那事情- 就即行时联系了
<hamo> archl: 咖啡厅什么的...今天下雨不能约啊..明天就ok了...
<tenzu> archl: 你有国内手机号么?
<archl> hamo: 哦，好，可是我需要网上搜索咖啡厅。
<archl> tenzu: 有的
<archl> tenzu: 非常非常的号码。
<daffodi> 中关村很多咖啡厅吧
 * archl 都不知道中关村在哪里。
<daffodi> 中关村……在人民大学……海淀黄庄附近
<daffodi> 反正地方不小
<archl> daffodi: 你来不？
<daffodi> 不……
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求救，安装Ubuntu卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385812 硬盘安装ubuntu12.04LTS + winXp专业版。ISO放在C盘，将G和H盘删除，合并，安装ubuntu。 /swap分了20G ， “/” 文件系统分了20G，“/home”分了100G。 现在安装过程停在了 安装前卸载了/isodevice 挂载点。 取 …
<daffodi> 咖啡厅那地方不是我这种穷的不能再穷的人去的地方
<archl> daffodi: 。你可以一下午只喝一杯咖啡。
<daffodi> 那样也喝不起
<ofan> daffodi: archl 請客
<archl> daffodi: 。1杯我绝对能请。:S
<archl> hamo: 电话给了 啊当，他的声音不错啊。
<archl> hamo: 可以唱歌的类型。
<archl> hamo imadper daffodi 提议明日 16.16 在贝塔咖啡见面好吗？
<archl> 北京市海淀区北四环西路66号中国技术交易大厦一楼
<tenzu> 阿当...
<archl> tenzu: 哈哈
<archl> tenzu: 至少五音全了。
<tenzu> archl: 阿当是美男
<ofan> archl: 人家已經hamo了
<ofan> archl: 難道你要橫刀奪蛋
<archl> 。。。
 * maplebeats momo tenzu
<ofan> md 弄了一褲子巧克力
<tenzu> maplebeats: 你和阿当不适合
<archl> ofan: 塞到裤子里搞脏了？
<archl> ofan: 融化了
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 洗个衣服都会被黑...
<tenzu> hamo: 手洗?
<ofan> 腳洗
<ofan> nnnd弄了一手 好黏
<tenzu> ofan: 你先解释一下巧克力的事儿
<hamo> tenzu: 基席...不过还得晾啊
 * tenzu 默默的看一眼主席
 * hamo ...
<roylez_> hamo: .
 * hamo ...
<ofan> tenzu: 就是巧克力
<roylez_> tenzu: 坡坡人治风湿用什么？
<tenzu> 小生觉得黑毛常用词有问题
<tenzu> roylez_: 估计是些药油吧, 驱风油什么的, 各种品牌
<archl> ofan: 巧克力，想到的是啥，是饮料还是固体啊。
<jusss> s
<ofan> archl: 巧克力糖漿
<jusss> 有人用seamonkey没？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 明天几点在哪里？
<archl> jyfl987: 什么时候到的。
<hamo> tenzu: 坡坡人是什么人？
<jusss> hamo: 新加坡
<archl> jusss: 感觉你换了无数nick了。你谁啊。？
<jyfl987> archl: 我问你明天几点呢
<ofan> archl: 他是大洋馬
<archl> jyfl987: 提议明日 16.16 在贝塔咖啡见面好吗？
<archl> 北京市海淀区北四环西路66号中国技术交易大厦一楼
<archl> jyfl987:  aron 不来，他累，我单独提前去找他
<jyfl987> archl: 太远了 不能吃中午饭么
<archl> jyfl987: 哦 。。。失败了。
<archl> jyfl987: adam8157 下午才有空。我就定了中午去找aron。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 呃你不在那附近的呢。
<jusss> ofan: 你用seamonkey不
<archl> jyfl987: 你的位置在哪里呢？
<ofan> jusss: 不用
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [perl]如何一句实现正则提取并删除提取的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385814 Code: ($m) = /^(\d+)/; s/^(\d+)//g; 如何用一句实现这样的功能，且返回 $m（以便 and do{}），且不用写两次正则？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm — 2012-09-01 17:50
<archl> hamo :  http://t.dianping.com/deal/53563?utm_source=baiduss&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=st_beijing_%B2%CD%D2%FB%C3%C0%CA%B3_%CE%F7%B2%CD_53563&utm_term={query}
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: [中关村] 贝塔咖啡团购-大众点评团北京站-大众点评网团购
<jusss> ofan: 你不睡觉了？
<ofan> jusss: 醒了
<hamo> archl: 还要在贝塔吃饭？
<archl> hamo: 不是。只是看到了。搜索的第一项目。
<roylez_> archl: 你的公司呢？老板君
<archl> roylez没说要公司。
<archl> roylez 想要找人。
<ofan> archl: 要開公司了？
<archl> ofan: 不出公司
<hamo> archl: 要当老板了？
<archl> hamo: 老板？
<archl> hamo: 见面就知道了
<archl> jyfl987:  不高兴了么。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 我在百子湾家园  我在玩游戏呢
<archl> jyfl987: 确实比从我这里走还要远。
<archl> jyfl987: 北京好大。
<archl> jyfl987: 和澳大利亚很不一样的是，这里的商业区很多很多很多很多很多很多。
<tusooa> 谁用过kde on fvwm
<tusooa> jiero?
<archl> tusooa: 没
<tusooa> .
<ofan> tusooa: 沒人用這麼蛋疼的組合吧
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ofan: 吾google了下。貌似有好多
<tusooa> http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=62
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: FVWM Forums • View topic - Pixelbrei's corner: KDE+Fvwm
<archl> tusooa:  e16+KDE3很多似乎。
<archl> tusooa:  e17 + KDE
<ofan> tusooa: 蛋疼沒得治
<tusooa> 有问题。fvwm自启动失效了
<cfy> ...
<tusooa> 而且plasma覆盖了root
<cfy> ....
<ofan> 把kwin替換成fvwm?
<archl> 北京城区就有 40km范围额。。。
<tusooa> conky倒能显示，不过Plasma还是盖住根了啊！！！
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu12.04安装gnome-shell快捷键自定义无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385818 在ubuntu12.04上安装了gnome-shell自己定义了几和快捷键无效，比如WIN＋H移动到上层工作区，怎么设置快捷键都不管用，有人能给解决么 统计信息: 发表于 由 cikekid — 2012-09-01 18:24
<archl> jyfl987: 我还是单独见你？
<archl> 真的。
<archl> 不知道了。
<archl> 该走了。
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<cfy> ..
<M3aCu1pa> 在婚宴中...
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 多吃
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 挺好的
<M3aCu1pa> 那是，红包不能白送
<roylez_> M3aCu1pa: ...
<M3aCu1pa> 。
<M3aCu1pa> 吃喜酒呢
<hamo> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: 人呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] @～@
<jusss> .
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的seamonkey是咋安的？
 * hamo 汪峰的演唱会不是推迟了么？阿蛋和他基友哪去了？
<jusss> sudo apt-get purge seamonkey,竟然提示没installed
<jusss> 忘了当初咋安的seamonkey了
<cfy> imadper: 开源软件,可以有偿价格下载么?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ yum install seamonley
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我用apt-get remove seamonkey竟然卸载不了，不知道当初咋安的了，你能卸载吗？
<hamo> cfy: 可以啊...但是源码得开放..
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: which seamonkey，发现/usr/bin下有一个指向/lib/下的seamonkey软连接
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. yum remove/erase seamonkey
<cfy> hamo: 如果没改过呢?
<cfy> hamo: 比如 http://www.7do.net/resources-4920-1-1.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: GNU ddrescue for mac 1.16 基于GNU的磁盘数据恢复工具 最新版 支持10.8山狮 for Mac OS X|数据恢复,GNU,磁盘|官网|下载|Mac|苹果软件下载|七度|苹果中国|苹果Mac游戏下载|Mac OS X|苹果电脑|苹果电脑Mac教程|苹果常用软件|苹果装机必备|最新破解|序列号|注册机|免激活|汉化|中文版|
<hamo> cfy: 那别人也得开放...
<cfy> hamo: 二进制可以有偿下载,但同时必须无偿公开源代码是么?
<hamo> cfy: 是...但是你卖别人的代码这个就是侵犯人家的著作权了
<cfy> hamo: 是说二进制也不能有偿下载么?
<cfy> hamo: 不能卖代码是么
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 对安装不是很理解，install就是把包装到不同的位置吗？如果是这样的话，我就直接去文件所在的位置去删了，不用remove了
<imadper> cfy: 貌似是: 以非商业用途使用这个代码才可以吧?  bsd那个除外
<hamo> cfy: 如果是作者，可以...如果不是作者，你的从作者那里拿到卖人家代码的许可
<cfy> imadper: hamo: okay差不多知道了,那么现在这个网站缺少公布源代码对吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那只是刪除 rpm包帶來的內容，配置的話， yum 木有 pure
<M3aCu1pa> 中国著作权随便搞吧
<hamo> cfy: 在天朝，一切著作权协议都是txt
<cfy> hamo: 也是...
<imadper> cfy: 不是...
<imadper> cfy: 这个软件什么权利都没侵犯.
<imadper> cfy: 收费下载也没有侵权的.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么查seamonkey的所有文件所在的位置
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<imadper> cfy: 他提供的是: 你买我的服务, 七个金币, 就可以下载我的网站的所有软件. 他卖的是服务
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ which seamonkey && where seamonkey
<imadper> cfy: 我帮你收集了这些软件在这个服务器上面.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 或者  rpm -ql seamonkey
<imadper> cfy: 所以收这个服务费.
<cfy> imadper: 嗯,不过它有搞盗版的....
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 没装where
<hamo> imadper: 但是你卖别人的软件，不问作者的许可是不对的
<imadper> cfy: 搞盗版.. 那就是另外一回事了... 你想搞了这个网站?
<hamo> roylez_: 找你呢...
<cfy> imadper: 没阿
<imadper> hamo: 开放下载的, 我收集起来, 给大家下载, 可以的吧?
<hamo> imadper: 要看作者的分发许可...比如oracle那些软件，别人想提供下载要吃官司的...
<cfy> hamo: gpl呢?
<hamo> imadper: 微软有那种可再发行的软件包，就可以提供下载，其他的，就不能
<imadper> hamo: 哦... gaoji...
<hamo> cfy: gpl有木有规定这个我忘了...
<imadper> cfy: 还是hamo高级
<cfy> hamo: 哦....
<hamo> imadper: gaoji色大象
<cfy> hamo: 你到底离开不离开阿.离开去哪里?
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆!
<hamo> cfy: 额...还没定...还不能说
<cfy> hamo: 噢..
<imadper> hamo: 深圳可以考虑. 如果我不是在北京有妹子的话, 我当时就留下了
<cfy> imadper: 换妹子....
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> hamo: 深圳的妹子倒是很漂亮... 深圳高校模特大赛, 每年我都看...  cc cfy
<hamo> imadper: 你是深圳的？在深圳上学？
<imadper> hamo: 而且, 广东人普遍矮一些, 你过去可以俯视
<imadper> hamo: 在广州上的学
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ whereis
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 我是北京的
<hamo> imadper: 广州啥学校？
<M3aCu1pa> 深圳土著妹子一般吧
<imadper> hamo: 中山
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 嗯，，寡人是 廣府人士  只有 172cm
<hamo> imadper: 不错...你明天下午来不来面基？
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不错了,  米七以上都不错了
<imadper> hamo: 那么远, 怎么去呀...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ??
<hamo> imadper: 你每天不是一样上班...
<imadper> hamo: 不一样. weekday有班车.
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 我就不说我身高了...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..額，可是我一回市區，發現 現在的 小孩都很高的
<imadper> hamo: weekday用中文怎么说....
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 激素
<hamo> imadper: 工作"日"
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 額，估計你有 198
<imadper> hamo: 哦... 对, 工作日
<jusss> iGoogle: .
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 198mm
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..cm
 * hamo ...
<imadper> 那也够长的...  我说的是长度... cc CyrusYzGTt  hamo
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 198nm 是 hamo 的 小JJ
<M3aCu1pa> 现在人营养好了
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  imadper
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 夸你呢....
<M3aCu1pa> 牛
 * hamo ┴─┴︵╰（‵□′╰）
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）  imadper
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）  imadper
<jusss> iGoogle: 那个apt-get install的作用是不是把包放到不同的地方？
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）  imadper
<imadper> hamo: 心动没, 深圳
<hamo> imadper: 有妹纸在深圳和香港，你以为乃们那些小优点能让我心动？
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你要的是基友. cc adam8157_away
<cherrot> hamo, 乃要去找妹纸了呀
 * hamo ...
<M3aCu1pa> JJ 大优点
<hamo> ...
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 不过hamo也骑过自行车
<bluezd> hamo: 度娘妹子不是很多嘛
<hamo> bluezd: 你居然都蹦粗来了...
<M3aCu1pa> 哦，只要别象我们那样青春期时候骑太多就好
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: hamo 肯定是从小学骑到现在了, 是不是 cc hamo 你骑自行车多久了?
<bluezd> hamo: ...
<M3aCu1pa> 悲剧了
<hamo> imadper: 我从小学六年级开始每天骑半个小时自行车上下学...
<hamo> imadper: 不过我初中走了3年...
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 怎么了?\
<imadper> hamo: s/走/蹦/g
<M3aCu1pa> ED了
<cherrot> M3aCu1pa, 乃ED了。。?
<hamo> M3aCu1pa ED是病啊...要治的
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ imadper
 * imadper ed是啥?
<cherrot> hamo, 有经验的淫哦
<imadper> cherrot: M3aCu1pa 你们见过 hamo 还能走路的吗? 不都是蹦的吗?
<cherrot> imadper, 没见过 hamo ...
<imadper> cherrot: 没见过 hamo , 还没见过蛤蟆吗?
<hamo> cherrot: 一看就是小时候没被塞过小广告...
 * hamo ┴┴︵╰（‵□′）╯︵┴┴
 * imadper 啥是ed? 鹅蛋?
<jusss> sun被oracle收购了？
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
<cherrot> hamo, 当时的小广告没用这么gaoji的词汇啊
<hamo> jusss: 水星太危险了...
<hamo> jusss: 回半人马吧..
<hamo> cherrot: 看来你还是懂了...
<imadper> jusss: sun呀? 不是正在和oracle商量收购的价钱吗?
<cherrot> hamo, lol
<jusss> hamo: 买不起船票。。。
<jusss> imadper: google的oracle小广告给solaris作宣传
<imadper> jusss: 小广告... 给 hamo 宣传吧?
<hamo> roylez_: 求帽子...
<imadper> jusss: solaris组还在招人呢~
<jusss> hamo: 你们度度的空间咋这两天不让上呀
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> jusss: 啥？
<gfrog_> imadper: mad
<hamo> gfrog_: 带把基蛙早
<imadper> gfrog_: 咩?
<gfrog_> imadper: mad
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。
<imadper> gfrog_: 早
<jusss> hamo: 你们度娘的空间这两天不让上
<hamo> jusss: hi.baidu.com？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 个人中心引导页 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> hamo: 好像是
<hamo> jusss: 不知道...不是产品线的人
<binker> H蛤蟆
<binker> 你在百度当官么
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> ofan: 早, 色狒狒~
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛牛
<ofan> jusss: 大洋馬早
<binker> 蛤蟆
<imadper> jusss: 色狒狒刚在跟你问好
<jusss> ofan: 不用yum / apt-get 之类的怎么卸载程序
<imadper> binker: hamo 在百度负责蹦的
 * ofan 哥的包裹被usps弄沒了艹
 * hamo 这频道成动物园了...
<ofan> jusss: rm
<imadper> ofan: gaoji...
<jusss> imadper: 那你是色啥
<ofan> jusss: rm -rf /
<binker> 开源世界都是动物的天堂
<imadper> jusss: 你是色洋马?
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> binker: 色猴子, 你好
<ofan> imadper: 他是大洋馬
 * hamo 洋马？
<binker> 看看那些发行版的代号
<jusss> ofan: 那你小洋马
<binker> 叫小野马
<ofan> jusss: 大洋馬多霸氣
<jusss> ofan: ...俺又不是母的
<binker> imadper：？
<ofan> jusss: 沒說是母的
<binker> 大红马】
<gfrog_> jusss: ofan for f in `dpkg -L balabala`; do rm -f $f; done
<binker> 他想说的是马子
 * imadper 艹了! 我要骂人了! 怎么能叫 ofan 是小洋马呢?! 明明是色狒狒!
<ofan> gfrog_: 人家說不要用包管理器
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象～
<ofan> gfrog_: 大洋馬說的
<gfrog_> jusss: rpm也可以如此炮制
<jusss> ofan: 你见过大洋马指男的吗？
<ofan> jusss: 有啊 就是你啊
<imadper> cherrot: 你是色什么来的?
<binker> 今天好累阿
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 对了. 色貘!
<ofan> imadper: 尼瑪 色大象多霸氣的名字
<cherrot> imadper, 不重要 重要的是你是色大象～ :D
<jusss> gfrog_: 嗯
<ofan> 給哥起個霸氣點的
 * imadper 喵的, 外号起多了, 都记不住了!
<binker> 色龙
<gfrog_> imadper: mad person
<binker> 还有色狼
<imadper> binker: 色鬼好~
<imadper> gfrog_: 不对...
<binker> 关键色鬼不是动物阿
<imadper> binker: 你是死了的动物
<binker> 算不上数的
 * imadper 这都被我想到了...
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<binker> 过几十年以后就入土为安了
<imadper> cfy: 色魔, 你好
<ofan> imadper: 色鬼是 gebjgd
<imadper> ofan: 哦.. 真多, 记不住
<jusss> gfrog_: dpkg -L seamonkey显示seamonkey is not installed
<imadper> ofan: 还有色情狂给你用   cc binker
<ofan> imadper: 這記憶力還不如我
<binker> 箩姐来了
<cfy> imadper: 色大湿
<imadper> ofan: 我阿兹海默症...
<gfrog_> jusss: 乃没装呗
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<jusss> gfrog_: 没装，但是直接运行seamonkey也能使用，
<gfrog_> jusss: dpkg -S `which seamonkey`
<jusss> gfrog_: 我记得好像是用apt-get install装的
<ofan> fetchmail,procmail對gmail imap支持哪個好點？
<cherrot> 原先ubuntu里那个 多媒体系统选择器 英文叫啥来着？
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: fetchmail 没有问题, procmail没试过.
<ofan> imadper: 能支持標籤？
<jusss> gfrog_: 在/usr/bin/下
<archl> cherrot:  pulseaudio 都可以设置的啦。
<archl> cherrot: 直接属性？
<hamo> imadper: 给罗姐起个外号吧.
<binker> imadper=我是个dper
<cherrot> archl, howto?
<imadper> ofan: 没用过这么高级的功能...
<cherrot> hamo, “罗姐”不算么。。
<archl> imadper: 。。。
 * hamo 这频道流行动物
<ofan> imadper: 你不用gmail?
<cfy> 喵
<ofan> 色大象真落伍
<imadper> ofan: 用, 但是不用标签.
<ofan> imadper: 我擦 用gmail不用標籤？？？
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭鸭
<imadper> ofan: 都说了, 我阿兹海默症嘛~
<imadper> ofan: 堆~
<imadper> ofan: 对~
<gfrog_> binker: imadper = I, mad person.
<hamo> cfy: ...
<binker> imadper：dper
<ofan> OMG
<cherrot> imadper, i'm an adapter
<ofan> imadper: 我不用標籤郵箱根本沒法看
<imadper> gfrog_: ... 不是吧....
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<imadper> ofan: 过滤器呀
<archl> hamo: 黑猫。
<hamo> roylez_: 哪玩去了...linphone...
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，你被乐乐赐予光环了
<archl> roylez 黑毛是啥。
<binker> A，疯了的人，我是鹿。
<ofan> imadper: 難道你每次都用過濾器過濾？
<cherrot> (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<hamo> jusss: .
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿
<imadper> ofan: 自动的过滤呀...
<roylez_> hamo: 给我踢了 cherrot
<archl> 黑毛是狗种？
<ofan> imadper: 過濾器不就是自動帖標籤
<archl> roylez。。。
 * cherrot ....
<imadper> ofan: 分到不同的目录
<ofan> archl: 黑毛是種狗
<jusss> roylez_: 求光环五分钟
<ofan> imadper: 那不就是標籤？？？
<imadper> ofan: 哦... tag?
<archl> binker: 宾客。
<ofan> imadper: gmail裏叫label
<imadper> ofan: 哦.... gaoji
<ofan> tag也一樣
<archl> ofan:  gnome 里叫 label
<binker> 话说，APU安装Ubuntu不知道行不行呢
<imadper> ofan: 色狒狒好高级
<imadper> binker: 可以
<archl> binker: 普通电脑而已
<binker> 上次老安装不成功
<ofan> imadper: 高級個毛，用gmail都用標籤
<jusss> binker: 有用apu按arch的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 那也高级
<archl> cherrot: 直接双击或者选属性？
<ofan> binker: apu cpu太爛
<binker> 当时用APU安装的是10.04的LTS
<archl> cherrot: 现在在 Xfce 下。
<archl> binker: 。。。
<cherrot> archl, 在哪里啊 我想把默认音频换成alsa
<archl> binker: 驱动
<binker> 偶犯，
<imadper> ofan:比via的cpu好
<ofan> 顯卡比intel的集顯強
<cherrot> archl, xfce好棒感觉
<archl> cherrot: 不过应该是 alsa 啊。
<ofan> imadper: via的不是x86吧
<archl> ofan: windows下吧。linux下还不知道
<imadper> ofan: 是
<binker> 你捐个I7给我好了
<ofan> imadper: 沒見過
<imadper> ofan: 有好几款呢
<binker> 3970K
<ofan> archl: 毛？
<archl> ofan:  ATI的驱动气死我了。
<binker> ofan 听说你是土豪
<binker> 现在是AMD的驱动了
<jusss> ofan: find能搜索目录名吗？
<ofan> jusss: 能
<cherrot> archl, 要驱动干吗 lol
<binker> 没有ATI什么事情了
<ofan> jusss: find . -type d -iname 'ooxx'
<archl> cherrot: 没驱动游戏动不起来，独立显卡还不如 intel 同代的集成的。
<binker> 安装必闭源显卡驱动阿
<imadper> binker: 听说啥? ofan 本身就是土壕富二代!
<cherrot> roylez_, https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-fmbiVovI6F0/UECShMG0WJI/AAAAAAAAJFc/sRy5LJsDIG0/s0/1.gif
<archl> imadper: 他是副一代吧
<cherrot> archl, 哦 还是我集成显卡好～ 硬件不给力就没心思想着恶心的驱动了
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿，明天有面基？
<archl> gfrog来
<binker> ofan捐个i7的2600K
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
<ayaka> 我记得可以通过按下几个组合键，打出一些符合，这个的英文叫什么？
<hamo> gfrog_: 有
<imadper> archl: 可能是
<hamo> gfrog_: 面罗姐
<binker> 准备买APU了
 * archl 穿啥好呢。
<gfrog_> hamo: when, where, who, how
 * archl 穿最亮的衣服吧。
<hamo> gfrog_: 问罗姐
<cherrot> archl, 发光的？
<binker> 穿高跟鞋子
<archl> cherrot: 反光的。
<gfrog_> archl: 乃裸奔的话一定会亮瞎所有人的狗眼的 XD
<binker> 牛仔短裤
<archl> gfrog 。
<ofan> binker: 你要捐我？
<archl> gfrog 我支持裸奔。
<binker> 你捐给我阿
<binker> 你是土豪
<binker> 我是吊丝
<gfrog_> adam8157_away: gaoji蛋竟然没在呢。
<imadper> binker: ofan 要你捐精呢
<binker> 穷的响叮当
<archl> gfrog 16.16去舒克咖啡，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救！12.04，登录界面卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385829 首先说下过程： 原先系统是11.04，今天下午在线升级发行版，do-release-upgrade之后 在字符界面出现了一个貌似与微软有关的界面，然后整个终端画面错乱，我在按回车没反映之后CTRL+C了， 在错乱的界面 …
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
<binker> 干活精疲力尽了
<hamo> gfrog_: 猜猜舒克咖啡是哪...
<jusss> chanserv netsplit了
<imadper> archl: 你们面基, 就不能来通州吗?
<cherrot> archl, 是贝塔。。
<hamo> imadper: 我们都喜欢在工作单位附近...
<jusss> gee gee gee...
<archl> imadper: 通州？
<cherrot> imadper, 乃跑通州区干啥……上半不累死啊
<gfrog_> hamo: hahhh？
<binker> 就是
<binker> 累死跑腿的
<imadper> cherrot: 我家在管庄!
<archl> cherrot:  hamo 所以 jyfl987和 aron都不去了。
<imadper> cherrot: 快到通州了... 还没到
<gfrog_> imadper: 贵大通州国哪是我们随便想去就能去的。
<hamo> archl: aron在哪？
<cherrot> archl, 他们都住好远那？
<archl> hamo: 在家
<imadper> gfrog_: 我还没到通州... 管庄...
<hamo> archl: ...家在哪？
<binker> 蛤蟆
<hamo> binker: ...
<gfrog_> imadper: 擦，不是通州啊，那乃装毛儿，拍死。
<archl> hamo:  他累累的。
<binker> 你不去参加大战么
<binker> 3SB大战阿
<hamo> binker: 3SB里没有我...
<archl> hamo:  我还不太清楚，大概就是北京理工附近
<imadper> gfrog坐多一站地铁, 就是通州了
<binker> 你不是在baidu么？
<hamo> archl: 北理工貌似好近...
<hamo> binker: 我在百度可我不是3SB之一啊...
<archl> hamo:  大约 2km，但他可能不喜欢
 * hamo 带入感不能太强...
<cherrot> archl, 我挨着北理工
<archl> hamo:  是 3+1SB
<archl> 成功晋级
<imadper> archl: 那个是高考....
<hamo> archl: 估计不喜欢都是爷们的面基大会...
<ofan> archl: 還沒面基上？
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<archl> ofan: 没。
<binker> 360+sogou+baidu=3SB
 * gfrog_ sb原来汉语意思跟英语意思能对应起来呢。
<archl> hamo: 军训似乎很累
<cherrot> hamo, 你若军训 便是晴天 :D
<jusss> hamo: 那个s是啥意思
<binker> 军训很好玩
<hamo> archl: 哦对，他开学了...我都忘了
<hamo> jusss: sogou
<cherrot> archl, aron 开学了啊
<binker> S就是搜狗了
<ofan> 我了個擦 fetchmail+procmail+mstmp
<freeflying> ofan: 有gmail好使不
<archl> 小狗狗也走了
<lolicon> ..
<jusss> ，
 * gfrog_ 撤退。
<binker> 口渴了
<imadper> gfrog_: 安
<ofan> freeflying: 爲了首發gmail
<ofan> 收發
<binker> Gmail
<cherrot> gfrog_, 明儿不去？
<binker> 经常连接超时
<binker> 或者连接被重置
<ofan> binker: 用imap收
<binker> 图片不完全显示
<gfrog_> cherrot: 没说去哪啊。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_, 贝塔咖啡啊
<binker> Gmail里面都是广告
<gfrog_> cherrot: 貌似这咖啡是连锁的？
<cherrot> binker, 哪有啊
<binker> 我都不想登录那个什么邮箱了
<cherrot> gfrog, 就苏州街那个   中关村西站那边
<gfrog_> cherrot: 哦，知道那个了。
<binker> 连火狐的反广告插件都无法封杀
<archl> gfrog_ 16.16 见？
<imadper> binker: 非得用web来查?
 * hamo 为啥选个16点16？
<binker> 腾讯的网站上也有一些一样
<archl> hamo: 好记啊
<gfrog_> archl: 如果不出意外（下雨啥的），应该能去吧。
<binker> 无法封杀的广告
<imadper> hamo: 是16月16号的意思
<archl> 。
<binker> 有个16月么？？
<archl> imadper: 。。。色大象
<archl> binker: 他是色大象
<binker> 你那是火星年吧？
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> archl: 我有给你取过外号吗?
<binker> 火星上的日历有16个月？？
<archl> imadper: 请便。
<imadper> archl: 我怕取过, 然后我忘了...
 * tryit 韦氏词典有linux版本的吗？
<binker> imadper：外号专家
<archl> imadper: hamo请你取过
<imadper> archl: 这样你就浪费了两个动物了...
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> binker: 给你起过吗?
<binker> 不用哦
 * imadper 不行了, 我得准备个小本本, 起得外号都记住
<imadper> binker: 我想起来了,  色情狂是吧?
<binker> 记在TOMGBOY
<binker> tomboy
<imadper> binker: 不, 我用org-mode
<archl> imadper: 我说你的名字怎么这么熟悉呢。。。
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> archl: 啥名字? madper?
<archl> imadper:  非常像 im adder
<gfrog_> imadper: mad person
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<imadper> archl: .... 不认识....
<imadper> gfrog_: 错了...
<archl> imadper:  adder就是毒蛇。
<binker> 错啦
<gfrog_> imadper: hahh？
<archl> 蝰蛇科的
<archl> im adder ===
<imadper> gfrog_: 怎么会有那么二的名字
<archl> i mad per(son)
<gfrog_> imadper:  = I'm adaptor
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, ee神~
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 神
<imadper> iGoogle: ee神.. 他们都在猜我的nick...
<imadper> iGoogle: 她们不知道, 我是三年前跟你学得... 加了一个i...
<binker> iGoogle：干嘛不叫EE
<imadper> binker: /whois iGoogle
 * maplebeats 请叫它神XX
<hamo> iGoogle: 早，神
 * maplebeats 神和苹果肯定有关系。。。都是i开头的
<cfy> 哪里早了...
<binker> 那就是了
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大湿~
<binker> 叫做爱神
<cfy> imadper: 你哪时区阿...
 * hamo 神是印度人？
<archl> .
<imadper> cfy: 我全天都是早...
<littor> 这里现在热闹了.....
<binker> i神
<cfy> imadper: gaoji...
<archl> imadper: 所以我曾经以为你是神的马甲
 * maplebeats 神都不敢出来现身说法了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求一个速度快的软件源，要有mysql-server的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385830 如题，官方的软件源有mysql-server但速度太慢，网易的软件源又没有mysql-server，求一个速度快的软件源 统计信息: 发表于 由 l728729 — 2012-09-01 21:17
<archl> maplebeats: 神现在忙着画画，练习，学习了。
 * jusss 神是xp的忠实fans,看nick就知道了
 * hamo 乃们把神吓到了...
<binker> 不是吧？？？
<binker> 我滴神阿
<archl> 。。。
<cfy> 神忙着呢.不愿搭理你们
<jusss> 该不会是崽崽在上神的号吧
 * maplebeats 神肯定在上面望着我们
<binker> 呵呵，神的仔仔
<cherrot> hamo, 百度用的是php？
<cfy> 打电话问问就知道
<archl> 神仔玩 小。
<binker>  老板，来碗蛋仔泪流满面
<archl> binker: 老板没钱了
<binker> 没钱就多加几根葱
<binker> 凑凑数
<ofan> jusss: 他用gentoo的
<daffodi> 据说百度用的是php，有个办法可以查到PHP的图标
<ofan> 機器好就是不愁
<cherrot> daffodi, 哦
<daffodi> cherrot: 你查查看看……
<cherrot> daffodi, 看到他招php工程师了
<daffodi> 学PHP去……
<binker> 看网页就知道了
<ofan> php沒前途
<cherrot> binker, 看网页肿么知道。。
 * maplebeats 我今天才看到程序员20条，其中有一条就是php是渣
<ofan> å­¸brainfuck
<ofan> 找工作不愁
<imadper> maplebeats:cobol学好了, 年薪都能百万...
<cherrot> imadper, 是不是全是遗留系统
<ofan> imadper: 估計國內找不到cobol工作
<imadper> cherrot: 不算遗留, 不过不能乱动的东西都是
<cherrot> imadper, 哦 那岂不是很痛苦
<ofan> lisp都夠嗆有人招
 * maplebeats 这货好难
<imadper> ofan: 要得..... 有银行到我们学校找我们老师, 问能不能培训一些学生cobol, 然后定向输送过去
<imadper> ofan: lisp确实没人招
<maplebeats> imadper: 问题是，你们老师会么？
<imadper> maplebeats: 最难的是空格哪个吧?
<cherrot> imadper, 18摸没招？
<imadper> maplebeats: 会.
<imadper> iGoogle: ee神早
<ofan> imadper: 估計是從國外買的
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆早
<cherrot> imadper, 乃们老师真gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 不了解
<ofan> 國內基本找不到會cobol的
<daffodi> 看网上骂人的帖子没有不是渣的
<cherrot> daffodi, 不渣还会骂人么。。
<ofan> 全是渣
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 这东西都可以死了, 如果不是商业系统还在用的话
<imadper> daffodi: 有人骂haskell吗?
<daffodi> 好像有
<cherrot> daffodi, 哇 那是高级黑啊
<imadper> daffodi: 有人骂ocaml吗?
<maplebeats> 层次越高，骂得越少。。。
<daffodi> 没见……
<binker> http://www.baidu.com/index.php
<kk> binker,啥网址y 百度一下，你就知道
<cherrot> imadper, ocaml是干吗的啊 mldonkey用它呢
 * imadper 世界上只有两种语言, 一种是没人用的, 一种是天天被骂的
<cherrot> binker, 哦  原来这么明显……
<binker> 看到了没
<imadper> cherrot: 函数式语言
<imadper> cherrot: 法国那边听说用的稍微多一些
<cherrot> imadper, 咋个这么多函数式语言
<imadper> cherrot: 函数式语言多了去了...
<cherrot> imadper, 嗯。。孤陋寡闻
<littor> 恩，我蛮喜欢lisp的。
<imadper> cherrot: 不算寡闻...
<imadper> littor: cl还是scheme?
<cfy> 还是emacs lisp
<cfy> 还是newlisp
<littor> scheme,但是有些东西是在太难一开始理解了。
<imadper> cfy: 我觉得, cl比scheme强多了...
<binker> 职位要求：
<binker> -本科或本科以上学历，计算机相关专业者优先
<binker> -丰富的Web应用系统设计经验
<binker> -三年以上PHP语言为主的大中型软件开发经验
<littor> 比如continuation，不知道有没有拼错。
<binker> -优秀的数据库设计和优化能力，至少精通一种数据库应用，精通Mysql数据库应用者优先
<jusss> imadper: 我能不能把浏览器装~下
<binker> -能熟练应用一门或几门以下的技术：C/C++/Shell/JavaScript/Ajax
<binker> -扎实的计算机基础，较强的算法能力
<kk> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> imadper: 都是一样强的,可是感觉cl实际些
<imadper> cfy: 恩, sicp不好读呀... fuck....
<cfy> imadper: sicp本来就是一门难的课...
<cfy> imadper: 学会了.秒杀 adam8157_away
<imadper> cfy: 兵乓球秒杀adam
<cfy> imadper: 明天回学校....
<imadper> cfy: 回去, 多找几个学妹发展一下
<cherrot> cfy, 我们学校还说 不回去影响毕业
<cfy> cherrot: ....
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅
<cherrot> cfy, 打听了一下 貌似要有人来视察工作 怕掉面子 我真想问候他们家谱
<cfy> imadper: 回去学习英语...准备IELTS
<imadper> cfy: 不是强制要求的吧?
<cherrot> cfy, 哇 gaoji 哦
<cfy> imadper: 是阿,出去的强制要求
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> imadper: 你们gaoji cc cherrot
<imadper> cfy: 不过那个学校挺好的... 去了还可以学粤语...
<imadper> cfy: 丢嗨之类的~ 我现在已经挂载嘴边了~
<binker> 哪个学校》》》‘
<cfy> imadper: ......... gaoji
 * imadper 粤语粗口博大精深....
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<binker> 粤语还用在学校学习么？》
<binker> 浪费学费和时间哦
<ofan> littor: 什麼continuation 其實早在其他語言裏植入了
<cfy> ofan: 用C举个例子
<binker> 潮语
<ofan> cfy: 考雅思？ 準備去哪？
<cfy> ofan: 新加坡
<ofan> cfy: 閉包
<binker> 不如学习潮语
<cfy> ofan: 去 tenzu那
<ofan> cfy: 有前途
<binker> TENZU在新加坡
<binker> 哇
<ofan> 新加坡可以直接轉美帝
<binker> 不是回来了么？？
<cfy> ofan: 就闭包?这样么...看山去continuation好像很高级的样子...
<cfy> ofan: gaoji
<ofan> cfy: 沒毛高級的，monad的都有c++實現
<cfy> ofan: gaoji...
<binker> 去越南也可以转去米国 的
<ofan> lisp之類跟c/c++最大的不同就是執行模型不一樣
<imadper> cfy: 那你去津巴布韦吧... 或者埃塞俄比亚..
<cfy> imadper: 你先去...
<binker> 去缅甸当雇佣兵
<cfy> imadper: 这都啥国家,不知道阿
<gebjgd> binker: tenzu在天津
<binker> 生产玉石的国度阿
<binker> 缅甸
<gebjgd> binker: 早回兲朝了
<binker> gebjgd你也在海外
<binker> ？？？
<gebjgd> binker: 不在
<jussss> kk: test
<gebjgd> binker: 我在海内
<roylez_> gebjgd: 兲朝好啊，兲朝的王八很值钱
<binker> 嗯
<jussss> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<kk> jussss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<binker> 王八蛋
<binker> 好吃
<gebjgd> jussss: 撸管弟
<jussss> gebjgd: 撸管哥，你上次打野战了没
<jussss> gebjgd: 求视频/照片
<gebjgd> jussss: 没 准备买帐篷 开车去卢森堡打
<binker> 打野猪了没？
<jussss> gebjgd: 买啥帐篷。。。
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> jussss: 睡觉的帐篷
<binker> 自动帐篷
<jussss> gebjgd: 在帐篷里还是野战吗。。。
<binker> 神奇的自动帐篷
<gebjgd> jussss: 当然是
<binker> 野营里面的战斗
<binker> 简称野战
<binker> 现在买什么手机比较好呢
<binker> 不要智能的手机
<binker> 给老人用的
<binker> 能打电话就好
<binker> 要用189电信号码的
<jyfl987> archl: 你定下来什么时候了么
<archl> jyfl987:  16.16.
<archl> jyfl987:  不过感觉确实不太适合你。
<jusss> 把家目录下的浏览器建立软链接至/usr/bin/下，为啥键入那个软连接的名字还是没运行?
<binker> archl你们在约会？？？？
<binker> 准备相亲么？？？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<binker> 单疼
<gebjgd> binker: 剌掉
<hamo> kk: 小k你好口耐哟...
<binker> 我说的是KK单疼
<ofan> gebjgd: 嘖嘖 買車了？
<kk> hamo, 我总是尽我所能。  ㍮ 
<binker> 宝马？
<binker> 还是保时捷？
<ofan> binker: 大洋馬
<binker> gebjgd
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 开了快一个月了
<gebjgd> binker: skoda
<binker> 别说你买的是小日本的神马田田太郎
<binker> 哦
<gebjgd> 傻逼买日本车
<ofan> gebjgd: 二手？
<jusss> 原来ln没写绝对路径，怪不得不能使用
<binker> 明锐？？
<binker> 蛤蟆，你兄弟来了
<binker> 那个谁？？HAOHAO
<ofan> jusss: 很多時候都用相對路徑
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 二手 不过才跑了14000公里
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ofan，还有VPN卖没？
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少錢？
<gebjgd> binker: 斯柯达
<ofan> Ein 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 5750欧
<gobot_hamo>  hi! pratchett.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我要买个
<binker> 知道是斯柯达
<ofan> gebjgd: 差不多
<ofan> 買吧
<binker> 我想知道是不是斯柯达的明锐‘
<imadper> ofan: 生意真好~
<ofan> imadper: 一般吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] yuhuayang07 at gmail.com 这我邮箱。把vpn帐号信息和你支付宝帐号发我邮箱。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com)
<gebjgd> ofan: 是啊。
<binker> 蛤蟆在干嘛呢？
<ofan> 過幾天弄好管理程序就把過期的都b掉
<hamo> ofan: 来生意了...
<gobot_hamo>  binker : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> 蛤蟆...
<ofan> Ein: --------> ofan的支付寶帳號： odayfans@gmail.你懂的  歡迎打錢 <------------
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，发现是有不少相对路径，
<binker> 晕倒，又弄个机器人放来挡道
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 果然是个自动的娃...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 有点儿弱智
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<iGoogle> archl: .
<ofan> Ein 加我 gtalk,跟上面一樣的地址
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: imadper
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>   imadper : 代表主人践踏你！
<gobot_hamo>  imadper : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<binker> gobot_ham：笨蛋
<jusss> ofan: 感觉绝对路径比较清楚点，要不去区分.. . 。。。
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 践踏 hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 践踏hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 玩兒切
<archl> iGoogle: 为什么针对我？
<gobot_hamo>  hi! ofan
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 修你妹
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<ofan> gobot_hamo: hi毛
<gobot_hamo>  hi! ofan
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 蛋疼
<gobot_hamo>  hi! ofan
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ofan，买一年的多少钱？
<iGoogle> 该死的bot。该踢了。
<imadper> hamo: 蛤 蟆
<binker> gobot_hamo
<ofan> Ein: 100
<gobot_hamo>  hi! binker
<iGoogle> archl: ?
<imadper> hamo: 你的机器人好弱智...
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> Ein: ------> 100 RMB <-------
<binker> 他躲起来了
<hamo> imadper: 一共貌似就20行代码...你还想怎样...
<archl> iGoogle: 。那就算了。我都忘了刚才我说啥了。
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，你搞了个bot
<imadper> hamo: 想+q
<jusss> hamo: 有啥特殊功能没
<hamo> jusss: 给你演示下...
<ofan> 請期待我的末日終極天網bot
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: jusss
<gobot_hamo>   jusss : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 ChanServ
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 ChanServ : 代表主人践踏你！
<jusss> gobot_hamo: 践踏: roylez_
<gobot_hamo>   roylez_ : 代表主人践踏你！
<binker> 牛饱了
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 kk
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 kk : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 kk
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 kk : 代表主人践踏你！
<imadper> gobot_hamo: 践踏 hamo
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 kk
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 kk : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 kk
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 kk : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan> gobot_hamo: 践踏 kk
<gobot_hamo>   践踏 kk : 代表主人践踏你！
<kk> gobot_hamo:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * hamo ...
<ofan> 喲和
 * hamo 能不能不玩我的bot...
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~
 * hamo 乃们这群坏人...
<ofan> 沒在玩
<ofan> 我們在踐踏
<jusss> hamo: 设置下时间间隔像kk一样
<binker> 你的bot好玩阿
<ofan> #archlinux的bot才好玩
<hamo> jusss: 不想搞了...练手的东西
<jusss> hamo: 给bot加个翻译功能吧，这个比较实用
<binker> 加个MM聊天的功能、
<ofan> google關了翻譯api了
<ofan> 這個可以
<ofan> 搜索最近的mm
<imadper> ofan: 那就是 hamo 自己了
<hamo> ofan: 要有这东西我还给乃们用...
<binker> 共享一下阿
<binker> 不要那么抠门阿
 * tryit 学python，可以写些什么脚本或者项目练手呢？
<binker> 蛤蟆
<ofan> tryit: 爬蟲
<binker> 写个病毒什么的
<binker> 也行
<ofan> 把草留都爬一遍
<binker> 最好是一不小心写个毒王
<tryit> ofan, 爬虫都是小打小闹的，高级爬虫涉及到东西也很多
<jusss> ofan: mayli那个爬虫能下载种子了
<tryit> binker, py写病毒……
<ofan> tryit: 小打小鬧的？
<binker> 病毒生成自创建.bat文件，用于在衍生病毒副本后，删除自身：
<ofan> 能寫個能用的就不錯了
 * tryit 关键是没有什么需求
<ofan> 估計還能賣錢
<ofan> tryit: 這還不算需求？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ofan，钱已经转到，你是否收到？
<imadper> tryit: 写个svm?
<jusss> tryit: 搜索av,这不是需求吗
 * tryit 高级爬虫需要涉及到很多东西……
<ofan> 哦 我看下
<binker> 该病毒运行后，衍生病毒副本到系统目录下，添加注册表自动运行项以跟随系统引导病毒体。病毒体判断本地是否有MSN 窗体存在，如无则连接IRC服务器，接收指令下载病毒体到本机运行，如有则向所有联系人发送病毒副本*.rar。由于病毒体具有执行IRC指令的功能，受感染用户可被控制下载任意程序到本机执行，极具危害性与传播性。
<imadper> tryit: 啥叫gaoji爬虫??   cc hamo
<tryit> jusss, 搜索AV，你真人才……
<jusss> tryit: 有人这么搞了。。。不是俺想出来的。。。
<binker> 什么都有人想到了
<binker> 就是做不出来而已
<ofan> 病毒對win還有點效果
 * tryit 如果做运维的话，py会有很大需求
<binker> 现在也有跨平台攻击的病毒了
<imadper> tryit: 帮我写testcase?
<ofan> 不過要說漏洞，linux可能比win多
<imadper> tryit: 运维要py有屁股用?
<ofan> imadper: 不懂了把
<tryit> imadper, 不懂了吧……
<imadper> tryit: 你说
<ofan> 運維要寫不少腳本管理機器
<iGoogle> 打杂专用： py
<binker> 呵呵
<imadper> ofan: 绝对的perl好用多了, 运维的话
<cfy> iGoogle: 神来了
<iGoogle> ç ´py
<binker> i神
<ofan> ç ´perl
<imadper> ofan: shell/perl都比py好用多了
<lainme> 神又踢py了
<ofan> imadper: 扯淡
<iGoogle> cfy: 我买了cp105b。
<cfy> ç ´py
<binker> 烧香膜拜一下
 * ofan ç ´perl
 * cfy ç ´py
<iGoogle> ofan: 你小白。一边去
<ofan> iGoogle: 你大黑 玩兒切
 * tryit perl适合小脚本，py适合大项目，大小通吃
<cfy> iGoogle: 公司没?
<imadper> tryit: 你用过perl?
<iGoogle> 大项目，就c++了。轮不到Py
<tryit> imadper, 当然
<ofan> 扯蛋
<iGoogle> py还意思做大项目？
<imadper> tryit: 大项目用python有屁股用
<ofan> 現在很多運維都喜歡用py
<imadper> tryit: 当然个毛..
<ofan> 寫的快，包多，不鳥perl
<iGoogle> cfy: 自己公司用。
<tryit> imadper, 有思想的perl程序员都转py了……
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以...公司竟然没?!
<cfy> tryit: 不可能的....
<imadper> tryit: 我擦? 你这有根据吗?????
<binker> 没用RUBYME
<ofan> tryit: 是比較進取的
<cfy> 有思想的,要转也不转py....
<iGoogle> 公司的，还不如我买的这。
<imadper> tryit: larry转了?
<cfy> imadper: 这个搞笑了
<binker> 没有用Ruby么
<ofan> tryit: 用perl就當一輩子運維
<cfy> imadper: 有haskell的.就jyf转py了..
<cfy> imadper: 也不算转...
<ofan> 用py還有機會招點別的工作
<iGoogle> 有思想，想忽悠人的，可以转。 cfy lol
<imadper> cfy: jyf要混饭吃
<ofan> 不混飯吃，那吃空氣啊，天朝又不會樣你，難道要去啃老？
<cfy> ofan gaoji黑
<ofan> cfy: 玩兒切
<cfy> imadper: 求翻译 ofan 说的
<imadper> ofan: `玩去儿`
<imadper> cfy: 错了, 是 `玩儿去`
<ofan> cfy: 讓你一邊玩去
<cfy> imadper: ?不对吧这个...
<ofan> 擦擦
<imadper> cfy: 是, 不会错的.
<cfy> ofan: 玩儿去
<imadper> ofan: 玩儿去
<imadper> ofan: 那个字不用写成切, 去就够了
<cfy> imadper: 这回懂了
<ofan> 跟你們這羣空洞的理想主義者沒法交流
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 北京话来的吧... 可能东北也在用
<imadper> ofan: perl的招聘机会不少的.
<ofan> 毛，我自己發明的
<imadper> ofan: 混饭吃绝对够
<cfy> imadper: 其实本来知道的...就是.... ofan 用繁体..看不懂..
<imadper> ofan: 毛线. 认识你之前, 我就知道. 你发明个毛
<ofan> imadper: 一兩年前還有招asp的，看看現在
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<imadper> ofan: py也有自己的生命周期的
<binker> 现在吗都。NET
<ofan> imadper: 那當然了
<binker> .NET
<imadper> ofan: 所以说asp没人要了没意义呀.
<imadper> .net挺好的. f#
<cfy> py就知道黑perl
<ofan> imadper: 以後必然會出新的，但是當下py正在高潮期
<binker> 微软准备要推新架构了
<imadper> py还知道抄各个语言..  cfy
<iGoogle> 没人回答。 arch
<ofan> 所以別守着那些老套的語言了，學點新東西
<iGoogle> .
<binker> 用.Net还没好呢
<cfy> imadper: perl也抄吧..
<binker> 就又换了
<daffodi> 起新架构的话.NET又完蛋了
<binker> 以前那个银光
<imadper> cfy: 也是...
<ofan> .net沒那麼容易完蛋
<binker> 不就和Flash一样完蛋了么
<ofan> daffodi: 換構架不影響
<imadper> daffodi: 不会的. net起来的时候, vb都还继续发展进去了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ofan，把vpn帐号发给我吧
<ofan> daffodi: .net有嵌入石板
<daffodi> delphi
<ofan> Ein 稍等
<ofan> 我支付寶現在打不開
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还有支付宝？
<imadper> Ein, ofan 在忙着黑, 哪儿有功夫给你帐号~   lol
<binker> 哇
<gebjgd> ofan: 高级玩意
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<binker> 土豪要分钱了
<ofan> 哥做生意的，沒支付寶不行滴
<cfy> 土壕明明在做生意...哪里要分钱了...
<cfy> ofan的vpn啥时候超售...
<binker> 哥，给我转两百万吧
<binker> 买个QQ
<ofan> binker: 沒出息
<binker>  剩下的买个小房子
<ofan> Ein 加我gtalk
<\rs> imadper: py还是能用，最近碰到的一些东西rb的都没有文档的库
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 买QQ还不如买飞度
<gebjgd> binker: 买qq干妈？
<gebjgd> binker: 还不如买奥拓
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> QQ有个性哦
<binker> 要粉红色的
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<ofan> 喔槽 原來說買車
<gebjgd> binker: 买10辆 穿成一列 火车一样的
<gebjgd> binker: 多气派
<cfy> 200万买qq?!
<binker> 关键是不用飚车阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 买大众甲壳虫吧
<binker> 都说了，剩下的买小房子
<ofan> cfy: 鍍金排氣筒
<ofan> Ein 加我gtalk
<ofan> ------------> Ein 加我gtalk <------------
<binker> 买QQ剩下的，用来买小房子
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我加了的
<gebjgd> binker: 傻逼买房子
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] odayfans@gmail.com，是这个吗？
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 是 ofan 说运维.
<binker> 不买房子，你睡大街阿？
<jusss> roylez: 普罗米修斯 9.2上映了
<gebjgd> binker: jusss 都看完了
<gebjgd> jusss: 你才上映
<binker> 现在天桥下都是水泥锥子
<gebjgd> binker: 租房
<binker> 再说了，睡大街影响市容阿
<binker> 不和谐
<gebjgd> binker: 这年头在兲朝 买房 绝对是傻逼行为
<jusss> gebjgd: 这不是在国内吗。。。
<gebjgd> binker: 70年的产权
<binker> 买，
<ofan> 爲毛支付寶這麼慢
<binker> 割肉也得买阿
<jusss> gebjgd: 海盗湾上6月份就有ts版了
<binker> 不买，行么
<gebjgd> binker: 我戴表大裤衩感谢你
<binker> 租房的租金是水涨船高了
<binker> 领的钱交完房租
<binker> 买一袋米
 * ofan aliedit plugin crashed
<binker> 煤气
<gebjgd> binker: 你交完月供就有钱了？
<binker> 电费
<ofan> 渣支付寶
<binker> 上网费
<gebjgd> binker: 还不是一样
<binker> 电话费
<binker> 公车费
<jusss> gebjgd: 蝙蝠侠前传3 钢铁侠3 你们那是不是都出来了
<imadper> gebjgd: 租房买房都很贵, 当然是买房了
<binker> 偶尔出去小聚
<imadper> gebjgd: 国内买房之后, 还可以找妹子
<ofan> imadper: 壕
<imadper> gebjgd: 租房, 妹子都不愿意跟你
<binker> 就是了
<imadper> ofan: 壕你妹... 我在王八朝没办法...
<ofan> 國內買房...
<binker> 妹子说了
<binker> 没房子，
<ofan> imadper: 國內買房還不如出國
<jusss> ofan: 你那有啥好片没，传两部
<imadper> ofan: 别逗了, 全家都出去?
<binker> 过不了老丈人的关
<ofan> imadper: 一個人出就夠了
<jusss> ofan: lay the favourite,你那上映了没
<ofan> imadper: 全家都能出
<imadper> ofan: 我见过很多南方的朋友出国, 都是一个人出去, 能不回来就不回来了.
<binker> 绍特2
<ofan> imadper: 當然
<gebjgd> imadper: 你找有房子的妹子啊
<imadper> gebjgd: 想得太美了吧?
<gebjgd> imadper: 所以要调研
<binker> 有房子的妹子眼光比珠穆朗玛峰还要高呢
<ofan> imadper: 看看 gebjgd ，人家都快變德國佬了
<imadper> gebjgd: 妹子, 自然是遇到喜欢的就在一起了, 还管房子?
<gebjgd> imadper: 锻炼小鸡鸡
<gebjgd> imadper: 所以你要早下手啊
<imadper> ofan: gebjgd 二位高境界, 我比不了...
<gebjgd> imadper: 从幼儿园抓起
<imadper> ...
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> imadper: 知道她家有房子 就开始强奸 诱奸
<binker> 从娘胎开始差不多
<jyfl987> imadper: 袋鼠上线以后告诉她单独来找我吧
<binker> 指腹为婚
<onlylove> 这个算怂恿不……
<ofan> gebjgd: 那他就好進局子了
<imadper> jyfl987: 袋鼠是谁?
<imadper> jyfl987: 她? 女的?
<binker> 澳洲特产阿
<jyfl987> imadper: archl
<imadper> jyfl987: 单独找你?
<binker> 都不懂？？
<imadper> jyfl987: 你momo她就行了
<ofan> imadper: 就是裸姐
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 在了
<jyfl987> 幸好今天买了个烤鸡 不然这个时候不是没东西吃了
<binker> 潜水去了
<binker> 烤鸡不好吃吧？？
<gebjgd> 裸姐已经买身给ofan了
<cherrot> jyfl987, 明天去吗？
<ofan> 炸雞好吃
<gebjgd> 一心想入米国籍
<binker> 听说是死鸡加工的
<jyfl987> cherrot: 几点在哪里？
<onlylove> 活的没法加工
<jyfl987> binker: 吃到的都是死的
<cherrot> jyfl987, 16:16 在贝塔咖啡  中关村西站安格
<binker> 你要宣誓效忠米国才行
<cherrot> jyfl987, 那个
<binker> 就是那种病死了的小鸡
<jyfl987> 还好 至少不用效忠英女王
<binker> 你看见美国人怎么养鸡和养牛
<jyfl987> cherrot: 太远了 让他单独见我吧
<binker> 你就不敢去米国了
<gebjgd> binker: 恩 米国人民向来是水深火热的
<cherrot> jyfl987, 好吧  你在哪住呢？
<onlylove> 米国怎么养的，求科普
<gebjgd> binker: 兲朝比米国强多了
<ofan> 支持羅迷你把
<binker> 那些鸡肉和地沟肉的营养价值没有什么两样
<ofan> 比奧巴馬能忽悠
<binker> 有视频的
<binker> 养鸡的人从不吃自己养的鸡、
<binker> 那些鸡去哪里了？
<binker> 当然是M记
<binker> 肯德鸡啦
<gebjgd> binker: kfc都没人吃
<binker> 加工出来的出口了
<MeaCulpa> KFC 黑人吃的挺多
<MeaCulpa> 没那么严重，穷人照样吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 黑人都去吃汉堡了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 百子湾家园
<binker> 汉堡也一样的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 黑人爱吃炸鸡，汉堡吃不起的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 10刀随便吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 吃的起
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 除了dollar menu, 汉堡还是很贵的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 今天才去吃了KFC
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那是Dollar Menu, 老美只会偷偷吃
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 要面子
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过我也吃的很少。偶尔吃下
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那five guys
<binker> 那牛肉都是有生长激素的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我吃一口就吐了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 不是很好么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 味道恶心死
<MeaCulpa> binker: 美国人的确吃的很壮
<binker> 好么？？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 一堆黑人在吃
<binker> 脖子都变粗了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 这样说吧，美国人可以活到60, 中国人吃的健康的可以活到80
<MeaCulpa> binker: 但是那些活到60的，在30岁就抢走了你的女人你的生活
<MeaCulpa> binker: 留下你孤独的活到80
<MeaCulpa> binker: 那就是美国人的逻辑
<MeaCulpa> binker: 生命的价值在于质量
<binker> 笑话拉
<binker> 质量
<binker> 玉米养出来的牛
<MeaCulpa> binker: 恩，质量，他们宁愿打类固醇练出一身肉泡妞，然后在50岁的时候后遗症长出大奶子
<binker> 你吃鱼么：：：“”“】、
<MeaCulpa> binker: 他们觉得值得，长奶子的时候有妹子陪着
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我和老美聊过，他们的逻辑就是如此
<jusss> irssi怎么翻页？
<MeaCulpa> binker: 人生观的问题 :)
<jusss> 在xterm里打开了irssi,
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 七夕的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385836 this is my desktop wallpaper. 统计信息: 发表于 由 commonno — 2012-09-01 22:57
<MeaCulpa> binker: 当然近几年也在改变，但是顶不住钱的问题，有机食品太贵了
<ofan> 誰能在chrome下打開支付寶？
<binker> 原来的东西才是好的
<binker> 垃圾chrome
<cherrot_> ofan, 我能啊
<jusss> ofan: 怎么翻页，irssi
<cherrot_> binker, 怎么垃圾了？
<ofan> binker: 你個垃圾
<MeaCulpa> binker: 就拿我们公司德州那里为例子，扫厕所的吃Walmart, 干活的吃HEB, Manager吃WholeFood
<binker> 不喜欢用插入哦么
<cherrot_> ofan, 你要的是怎么个打开法？
<ofan> cherrot_: 顯示密碼輸入框
<ofan> 我這支付寶插件崩潰了
<cherrot_> ofan, 需要下载一个 sh脚本 安装安全插件。或者选择普通登陆方式
<ofan> cherrot_: 裝了
<ofan> cherrot_: 咋選擇
<cherrot_> ofan, 我的装了后重启浏览器就可以了
<binker> chrome=插入哦 妹
<cherrot_> ofan, 下面有个勾  去掉  安全控件登陆 就醒了
<ofan> binker: 自己google chrome的發音
<cherrot_> binker, 想象力太丰富了
<binker> 打这个的时候就是这样的了
<cherrot_> binker, 膜拜一下。。
<binker> 特难听
<ofan> 我擦 竟然可以
<binker> 不好意思跟别人说呢
<binker> 用这个浏览器
<jusss> seamonkey 2.12崩溃了。。。
<binker> 用火狐
<ofan> 那個控件就是個flash
<cherrot> ofan, 擦  原来是flash...
<cherrot> ofan, 还以为多高级的货呢。。
<binker> 孤狗上面的发音chrome=抠妹
<jusss> ff太卡
<binker> 火狐不会卡
<ofan> binker: 扣你妹
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> binker: 其实我觉得老美四下没人的时候还是会吃McDonalds的Dollar Menu之类
<binker> oufan
<cherrot> chrome的多进程 是不是相当于 js解析引擎的多进程？
<binker> 、嗯
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 今天一个老外问我KFC在哪。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 但是如果边上有熟人一起去，或者有公司同仁什么的，一般不好意思吃了
<ofan> cherrot: google 多進程主要是爲了安全性
<binker> 都是公认的垃圾食品了
<binker> 但是没办法
<cherrot> ofan, 哦 不过也确实快了好多
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼說
<ofan> cherrot: 渣狐是比不了的
 * jusss irssi在xterm里怎么翻页，
<binker> 还得吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 确实垃圾
 * jusss 求解
<cherrot> ofan, lol
<binker> 不得不吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 在美国 我们都去吃中餐
<binker> 因为没得选
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 有米！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有便宜的啊
<jusss> roylez: 主席，求解
<ofan> \rs: 可以google下 chrome的沙盒機制
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我吃过一次伪中餐，熊猫快餐，当晚就吐了
<cherrot> jusss, 主席应该睡了。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 中餐13刀能下来了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 中餐太油腻了，没法吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不油腻
<binker> 喝粥
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 亚餐
<ofan> 分多進程對權限隔離非常有用
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我习惯西餐几天以后，再吃中餐，就吐
<binker> 清淡一点
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我去的中餐观更便宜
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 中餐最油腻
<cherrot> ofan, 哦对，几乎每个扩展和插件都是单独进程
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 算上小费 8刀
<binker> 你点的菜吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 亚洲餐
<MeaCulpa> 我宁可自己做...
<binker> 柠檬鸭子
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，亚洲餐还好
<onlylove> 日本料理……
<MeaCulpa> 那些中式盖饭最油腻
<binker> 明天做一道柠檬鸭子
<jusss> cherrot: 那你知道怎么翻页吗
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 酷胖叔在米国啊
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 还吃，你要减肥了
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 没
<cherrot> jusss, 不用你那高级货哦
<ofan> cherrot: 必須是單獨進程，之間只通過ipc協議通訊，進程被放在jail裏，不能創建文件，不能讀本地文件，限制內存使用
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: :) 不能吃，毋宁死
 * mayli test
<ofan> 這個是線程做不到的
<binker> 你们吃过酸粥么？？？
<iGoogle> 强大的酷胖
<MeaCulpa> binker: 木有
<cherrot> ofan, 哦
<binker> 你们吃过紫苏叶酿酸粥么？？
<cherrot> iGoogle, 神早啊
 * MeaCulpa 反正其他地方不知道，魔都菜很油腻
<iGoogle> cherrot: ...
<alick> 求问各位用skype么？skype最新版是从tom下的么？
<iGoogle> 真正的西餐，不好吃的。
<binker> cherrot：cherrot_是你的马甲么？？
<iGoogle> 假西餐，就是垃圾食品，搞热量
 * MeaCulpa 我记得那卖热狗的Subway在刚进入中国市场的时候，pk盖饭，反式脂肪，热量，1尺的都远不及盖饭
<cherrot> binker, 是啊
<iGoogle> 吃成胖子。lol
<binker> SKYPE已经不和TOM合作了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没，西餐再怎么都比中餐热量低
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, subway好难吃啊。。。
<gebjgd> alick: tom？ 你好傻
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 中餐可是吧那些油都吃下去的
<binker> 要去官网下载国际版的
<gebjgd> alick: 显然官网
<cherrot> binker, 哇 终于算是有好消息了
<alick> gebjgd: 官网给自动定向到tom呃
<cherrot> binker, 不过tom提供的话费还是挺不错的
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 是不咋的好吃，但是要pk热量，盖饭的确恐怖
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 清淡的中餐嘛。一样有啊。中国是食品太多种类而已
<binker> 那个TOM是李嘉诚旗下的公司哦
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 清淡的中餐 少，贵
 * cherrot 神对啥都有研究。。。
<binker> TOM快要关门大吉了
<MeaCulpa> TOM逆天
<MeaCulpa> 有一段时间在国内下载软件我只能下到tom skype
<iGoogle> 要高档，的确都清淡
 * MeaCulpa 逆天
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 比如？
<binker> 以前靠sp赚钱发家的
<iGoogle> 讲究。比如啥。比如本地某餐馆。只能这样说。
<binker> 逆天就是有聊天内容审查
<cherrot> linux里软件的图标都是放到哪的啊？
<cherrot> 用的 gnome
<binker> 搜去
<\rs> cherrot: 很巧啊，我今晚吃的也是subway
<cherrot> \rs, :D
<hamo> \rs: 开学了吧？
<binker> MeaCulpa，那是域名劫持了
<cherrot> binker, 不知道该咋叫。。。
<\rs> hamo: 沒
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这这阵子，每天碰到cn的一个人，那家伙ping比我少100。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 没有，所有的下载链接都指向TOM 广告
<MeaCulpa> binker: 国内的下载站都如此
<binker> 限定了中国大陆上的IP地址强制跳转到TOM的下载页面
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我的智商低，在国内只能下载到skype, xunlei
<gebjgd> subway是那快餐？
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我没说skype下载页，我说的是所有的下载页...
<gebjgd> 垃圾食品
<binker> 有国际站的
<jusss> iGoogle: 求解，irssi怎么翻页
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 典型的lj食品
<mayli> jusss: pageup
<ofan> subway還算不錯的
<ofan> 有青菜
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但是要是比营养，还是不错的
<ofan> 有水果
<jusss> mayli: irssi在xterm里，page up不能翻页
<gebjgd> ofan: 随便一个面包房子的东西都有蔬菜
 * cherrot 用了个笨方法 重装个带图标的软件 发现在 /usr/share/applications/bamf.index
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我喜欢吃香肠...德国好地方
<binker> 用国际版的没有那些脑残的TOM广告
<alick> binker: 求链接？
<ofan> gebjgd: 毛
<iGoogle> jusss: ctrl-pageup试试。我可不记得这
<binker> 香肠呕吐阿
<ofan> 德國大香腸
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 国内的面包房，唉...
<binker> 老鼠爬过的香肠
<mayli> jusss: /wind 1
<mayli> jusss: /wind 2
<ofan> binker: 喔槽 你真噁心
<alick> 可能得找个米国中继
<binker> 你去看香肠怎么加工的就知道了
<binker> 还是要吃新鲜的比较好
<ofan> 看過
<iGoogle> 香肠，本来就是便便的东西嘛。恶心啥。
<gebjgd> binker: 那是兲朝的
<jusss> iGoogle: 不行
<binker> 什么天朝
<iGoogle> jusss: 那问别人了。
<ofan> 國內的香腸好吃
<binker> 外国就是什么都干净么Z、
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: Rostbratwurst ?
<jusss> mayli: /wind 1是切换频道的，不是上下翻页的
<iGoogle> 干净，干净得出疯牛病。 binker
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那种广式的？鲜有合格的...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: bratwurst？
<binker>  法国香水是怎么来的？？？？
 * cherrot 飞利浦的LED屏太亮了  。。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩...貌似是这么叫
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我自己就恩个弄
 * mayli 提问，amazon的存储价格是？能当网络硬盘使么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 自家灌的香腸
<ofan> 祖傳
<ofan> 好吃的很
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，我们这里菜场有代理灌肠...
<binker> 疯牛病是那些牛都整天呆在牛粪堆里面
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 亚硝酸盐好吃得很
<mayli> jusss: shift+pageup?
<cherrot> 今天去秀水街 店家讲蹩脚英文，老外讲标准普通话 太搞笑了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 疯牛病主要是英国吧
<iGoogle> 花生壳熏的，才好吃。 ofan
<binker> 牛脚都被感染了
<ofan> iGoogle: 玩兒切
<MeaCulpa> binker: 德国大部分是天主教徒，同类向食要被诅咒的，所以疯牛病不多
<iGoogle> ofan: 你家的，多半也是化学品熏出来的
<jusss> mayli: 还是不行
<MeaCulpa> binker: 美国也不多
<binker> 一点都不搞笑
<MeaCulpa> binker: 只有英国信事工会的比较多
<mayli> jusss: no idea
<binker> 天主教就不吃肉么？？
<MeaCulpa> binker: 同类相残很严重的问题
 * MeaCulpa 打住，不讨论宗教了...
<hamo> cherrot: 你居然去秀水...
<ofan> iGoogle: 不是薰的，我家的都是自己做
<binker> 呢
<MeaCulpa> binker: 总之英国比较奔放就是了
<cherrot> hamo, 为啥不能去。。。
<binker> 嗯
<iGoogle> 不熏的，不好吃的
<MeaCulpa> 英国人伦理道德看得比较轻
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<binker> 英国王子够奔放了
<alick> binker: 求国际版下载链接
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 神
<MeaCulpa> 当然，那是大陆的伦理道德
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: ?
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿
<iGoogle> 英国人，一直是乱伦的多
<ofan> iGoogle: 我們不薰，是晒
<hamo> gfrog_: 带把蛙
<binker> 裸体派对
<ofan> 薰是南方吃法
<hamo> cherrot: 没事...去秀水买东西？
<iGoogle> ofan: 那没劲的
<ofan> 晒乾了超好吃
<hamo> cherrot: 对了，你啥时候回学校？
<iGoogle> 屁哦
<binker> 没苍蝇光顾么
 * gfrog_ 为毛连不上google菜市场了，擦。
<cherrot> hamo, 啥也没买 就看了看。。
<binker> 你晒肉的时候
<cherrot> hamo, 不打算回去呢  想明年5月再说。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你一南方人就別摻和北方美食了
<iGoogle> 蜘蛛爬，苍蝇叮的
<binker> 没苍蝇光顾么？？？
<iGoogle> 北方能有美食？
<hamo> cherrot: 啥时候毕业？
<hamo> cherrot: 今年？
<binker> 神是南方的》》》？
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 哪里都有美食
<binker> 就是
<cherrot> hamo, 明年6月啊
<ofan> binker: 你家全是蒼蠅？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 西北有，华北东北就不多了
<binker> 哪里都有美食
<cherrot> hamo, 你是今年刚毕业吧？
<ofan> 好弱智的一幫人
<iGoogle> 西北。。。不会吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 帝都都是西北美食
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 帝都的传统美食几乎都是西北来的
<iGoogle> 清真寺那些？
<binker> ofan 大街上阿
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 什么爆肚，涮羊肉
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，都是西北的
<iGoogle> @@@
<ofan> 誰他媽晒大街上
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 原料好
<binker> 羊肉不好吃
<iGoogle> 羊类的，就没好吃的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 东北的蘑菇不错
<iGoogle> 制作很粗糙。。
<binker> ofan：晒大街的人多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 这里
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 原料好，制作手段就不讲究了
<gebjgd> ofan: 晒大街上
<iGoogle> 看着都恶心。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 比基尼啥的 看的我那个爽啊
<iGoogle> 浪费羊。那是
<ofan> binker: 你晒大街上?
<ofan> 土鱉
<binker> 土豪
<cherrot> 我为啥超喜欢吃羊肉……
<gebjgd> 烤羊肉 我擦
<ofan> 傻逼天天上大街上晒香腸
<gebjgd> 香死
<binker> 你吃上瘾了
<iGoogle> ofan: 你家香肠，挂脖子上晒。
<binker> 主要是上面的香料
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 原料没味道，就适合厨师发挥，鲍参翅肚，都是没味道的东西，给厨师玩的
 * gebjgd 去超市买肉 明天自己烧烤
<ofan> iGoogle: 挂jj上晒
<ofan> 給你吃
 * MeaCulpa 香料几乎都产自南方...东南亚
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 错
 * MeaCulpa 北边有芝麻和大葱
<binker> 小心JJG给猫叼走了
<ofan> 產自阿三
<iGoogle> 逼出鲜味。 MeaCulpa 这就是水平。当然配料味道是主要的。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 孜然
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩 :)
<binker> 香料多了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 孜然...孜然太平淡了
<binker> 各种各样都有
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 孜然太清淡
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 阿拉伯人說他們的文化跟印度差不多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 吃羊肉没孜然绝对不行
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 谁说的
<binker> 罂粟壳最香了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我说的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 都是身上各種烤羊肉串味
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 孜然只是风格之一
<binker> 吃了还想吃
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :)
<jussss> test
<iGoogle> binker: 这是。我们这，以前面条全是这个。
<gebjgd> 烤羊肉串 多放孜然不放辣椒 香死
<kk> jussss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢孜然，像是芦花扫把的岁末
<binker> 你们吃鱼生么？？
<binker> 喜欢吃么？？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我吃烤羊肉串不许放孜然...
<ofan> gebjgd: 要加sauce
<gebjgd> 不吃鱼肉的路过
<MeaCulpa> binker: 不喜欢
<iGoogle> 没味道的，不吃
<MeaCulpa> binker: 蛮子吃法
<MeaCulpa> binker: 小心虫子
<binker> 人间美味阿
<ofan> 還要涂油
<MeaCulpa> binker: 除非是金枪鱼还能说说
<gebjgd> binker: 小心你脑子里面都是虫子
<MeaCulpa> binker: 在国内，还是算了
<ofan> gebjgd: 他已經是了
<binker> 听说过大虫吃小虫么
 * jusss 在gnome-terminal里irssi能用pageup翻页，在xterm里就不能。。。
<binker>  
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 好像中东那边烤串不放孜然 只有盐巴和辣椒
<gebjgd> binker: 怪不的老说傻话
<MeaCulpa> 国内三文鱼都是虹鳟冒充的
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 恩
<ofan> 一腦袋蟲子
<binker> 晕倒了
 * MeaCulpa 再说三文鱼本就不适合生吃
<MeaCulpa> Tuna生吃不错
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 鲍鱼最真。 lol
<ofan> 生吃河豚
<gebjgd> 从来不吃生的
<binker> 鱼生是天下第一美味了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 鲍鱼没味道
<gebjgd> 必须过火
<iGoogle> 就没啥真的。这世道。
<binker> 过火就不好了
<MeaCulpa> binker: ...不敢苟同，还没吃到好的生鱼
<iGoogle> 别吃了。都假货
<gebjgd> binker: 你脑子里都是虫子
<gebjgd> binker: 显然觉得好吃
<binker> 口感不爽脆了
<MeaCulpa> binker: 除非给我出海直接捕捞Tuna
<ofan> 海鮮生吃都比較危險
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 错
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 海里？
<binker> 嗯
<jusss> jussss: .
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 海鲜至少寄生虫危险性小
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 打死不敢吃
<binker> 海鲜照样有毒的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 河鲜才危险...
<gebjgd> ofan: 一样寄生
<MeaCulpa> 海鲜病毒多
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 錯
<binker> 鱼生还可以了
<MeaCulpa> 河鲜寄生虫多
<lainme> 舍友说三文鱼哪里的污染都非常严重。全球范围
<MeaCulpa> 海水寄生虫大部分不能在淡水动物和人类体内繁殖
<binker> 笑话
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 全世界只有中国人和日本人生吃三文鱼
<ofan> 海鮮肉質和陸地生物不一樣，而且海裏環境複雜，難保證有乾淨的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 一般都是烟熏
<binker> 酸粥你们听说么？？？
<MeaCulpa> binker: 没
<ofan> binker: 喔槽 你都喊了一個星期酸粥了
<binker> 有虫子在里面动来动去的
<lainme> ……
<jusss> adam8157: irssi在xterm里怎么翻页？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 且日本人生吃的三文鱼是太平洋鲑，而中国人吃的，大多是虹鳟，就算正宗的很多也是北欧的混血鲑鱼和乱七八糟来路的大西洋鲑
<binker> 里面都是虫子
<adam8157> jusss: page up / page down
<lainme> jusss: pageup, pagedown
<iGoogle> 海鲜。那些垃圾的。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 厦门海笋冻？
<jusss> adam8157: lainme 试了，不行
<hamo> adam8157 倒霉蛋
<binker> 就是吃剩下的干饭
<ofan> 海鮮大補
<adam8157> hamo: 演唱会没看成
<adam8157> hamo: 罗杰通知你没
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: who的演唱会
<binker> 放在一个陶制罐子里面
<binker> 发酵
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 汪峰
<ofan> 一桌海鮮能吃出鼻血來
<cherrot> adam8157, 没看成？
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...延期到明天了...所以你是倒霉蛋嘛
<binker> 到变酸味
<adam8157> cherrot: 延期了
<cherrot> adam8157, 因为天气预报？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 明天不去了, 和你们面基去
<hamo> adam8157 你基友走了？
 * MeaCulpa 很久不听黄种人唱歌了... 童安格邓丽君以后
<adam8157> hamo: 380的票呢
<adam8157> hamo: 没, 他们机票改签了
<cherrot> adam8157, 真可怜。。 不过罗杰说明天是16:16面基  或许你来得及 :D
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 黄种人你也能忍？？
<hamo> adam8157 果然是壕...基友都这么壕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 同学拉我去
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 汪峰的还好啊
<ofan> 系统忙，请您稍后再试。
<ofan> 渣支付寶
<gebjgd> 汪峰是谁？
<binker> 死了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我受不了...摇滚还可以，pop的话就受不了了
<cherrot> adam8157, 壕啊 都是壕啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 歌手
<adam8157> hamo: huntxu通知到没有? gfrog呢?
<cherrot> ofan, 还没弄好啊……？
<binker> 移情别恋的歌手
<gebjgd> ofan: 没听说过
<hamo> adam8157 基蛙通知了
<lainme> ofan: 你还用支付宝？
<hamo> adam8157 帅胡一直没上线啊
<cherrot> huntxu 今天没来吧
<ofan> lainme: 咋了
<adam8157> hamo: 我给他发短信吧
<ofan> lainme: 賣vpn要用
<hamo> adam8157 线下通知他吧
<binker> 偶犯发钱呢
<iGoogle> 现在有会唱歌的歌手吗？ adam8157
<hamo> adam8157 这点安排的..16:16...你定的？
<ofan> binker: 發你五毛
<binker> 有
<hamo> iGoogle: 汪峰不错啊
<iGoogle> 谁
<lainme> ofan: 原来是做生意。还以为隔海买东西。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 刘欢
<iGoogle> 。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 前国母
<binker> 无毛太多了吧
<ofan> lainme: 有這想法，運費還不貴的說
<iGoogle> 刘欢还算
<binker> OFAN
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 如果有人忽悠你说啥北欧野生三文鱼，千万别信，北欧三文鱼全部都是圈养，且其物种是外来的太平洋鲑的杂交，必须圈养，否则属于生物入侵。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 当然算
<ofan> binker: 對你來說不多
<adam8157> hamo: 可能吧, 罗杰给我打电话
<iGoogle> 其他，真的很少
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 且北欧人从不生吃三文鱼
<ofan> iGoogle: 劉歡啊...
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 声音真嫩, 比主席嫩一个数量级
<ofan> iGoogle: 上個實際的歌手了
<ofan> 世紀*
<hamo> adam8157 你给帅胡打电话了？
 * gfrog_ 叫你们说的我饿了呢，吃面包去。
<iGoogle> ofan: 你lag了？
<hamo> adam8157 我现在听 主席 的声音都觉得一般般了...
<adam8157> hamo: archl的声音嫩
<ofan> iGoogle: 沒
<binker> ofan 鲁兔哑仔
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<ofan> binker: 說人話
<jusssss> test
<binker> 偷笑一下
<iGoogle> 袋鼠国，嗓子都嫩。 adam8157 hamo
<hamo> adam8157 又要找新基友了？
<kk> jusssss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<binker> OFAN
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<ofan> binker: 玩蛋去
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 了解这么详细……
<hamo> iGoogle: 为啥啊神？
<hamo> adam8157 我说你是不是又看上罗姐了？
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<ofan> 又？
 * jusssss 能翻页了，原来xterm的翻页page up和irssi的翻页冲突了
<iGoogle> 悠闲的国度啊。 hamo
<binker> 睡觉了
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 前前个单位组织过北欧旅游...不过我没去，同事回来科普的
<binker> 晚安
<binker> 各位
 * cherrot 又  是什么意思……
<cherrot> binker, good night :)
<ofan> cherrot: 舊情？
<lainme> 我也很好奇
<cherrot> ofan, 我也觉得。。
<cherrot> ofan, 支付宝还没弄好？
 * hamo 我什么都不知道...lol
<gebjgd> 裸姐不是有主了么
<MeaCulpa> 谁！
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是和裸姐一直有私情么
<ofan> gebjgd: 是*又*有主了
<ofan> gebjgd: 滾蛋
<jusssss> iGoogle: 你设置的用啥翻页在xterm
<ofan> cherrot: 好了 不用安全登錄就行
<adam8157> hamo: 跟你们说了是贝塔咖啡?
<ofan> 誰搞過l2tp/ipsec
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...不知道会不会又有人占场子...
<gebjgd> jusssss: 你真笨 pgup pgdn
<gfrog_> adam8157: 求教现在哪家转运好一点？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我就用过百通... 只
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙你要买啥？
<gfrog_> hamo: 土拨鼠
<binker> 火箭炮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还放假呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找你去玩啊
<jusssss> gebjgd: ...若xterm不设置翻页快捷键，用pgup是不能翻页的，若xterm设置pgup翻页，则irssi在xterm里不能再用pgup翻页，
<cfy> imadper: 早上好
<cfy> ofan: 乃要升级vpn了?不错
<gebjgd> jusssss: 我这里没设置 直接就能翻
<cfy> ofan: 早和你说了pptp不安全
<gebjgd> jusssss: 你的垃圾
<hamo> adam8157 我决定明天早点去...
<adam8157> hamo: 行
<jusssss> gebjgd: 你翻的是irssi的页，还是xterm的页
<hamo> adam8157 反正下午也没事...去喝咖啡...
<gebjgd> irssi
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: jay2
<hamo> adam8157 还有网上..
 * cfy 各种没睡阿....
<jusssss> gebjgd: 那你用pgup一定翻不了xterm的页
<gebjgd> jusssss: 直接滚轮
<cherrot> hamo, 乃什么模样啊？
<onlylove> 明天去了不就知道了
<cherrot> hamo, 对了 贵司开始校园招聘了么？
<jusssss> gebjgd: ...
<hamo> cherrot: 你要来？
<cherrot> onlylove, 怕认不出来…… 罗姐也就见了一面而已。。
<cherrot> hamo, 嗯……
<hamo> cherrot: 见过阿蛋没？
<cherrot> hamo, 也没。。
<hamo> cherrot: 开始了...你想去什么职位...
 * MeaCulpa 真妒忌猫猫
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 猫猫是谁？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 帽帽～
<cherrot> hamo, 还没想好。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 还有你们贵娘
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那么多人想来，买卖好啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我摸没人要来的...
<jusssss> gebjgd: 用的是触摸板能像滚轮那样翻页吗
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 卖应届生没得赚啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我还想去贵摸呢...贵摸都不要我
<MeaCulpa> hamo: er... 我摸二，没办法，擦
<onlylove> 18摸一般人不要的
<hamo> adam8157 你明早去不？
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 同想去贵摸。
 * cherrot 看了下腾讯的校招。。帝都竟然不招技术。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 看情况
<cherrot> hamo, 明早去哪？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 此频道买卖归主席
 * gfrog_ 据说今年很多公司都人事冻结呢，似乎IT业又来了一个冰期
<cherrot> gfrog_, :( :( :( :( :(
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 乃们分的好细呢 XD
<hamo> cherrot: 帝都不招技术？
<onlylove> moto不是刚刚裁员么
<cherrot> hamo, 嗯  顿时好有危机感。。
 * gfrog_ 帽帽的策略似乎是趁着行业萧条时期大规模扩张呢，今年招了好多人
<cherrot> hamo, 技术都只在深圳招
<hamo> cherrot: 帝都的应届生价炒的太高了，招不起
<cherrot> gfrog_, 帽帽真好
<cherrot> hamo, 啊……啊列。。。。
 * adam8157 贵策略, 招的质量都不高!!   非应届生没感觉到冰期  cc gfrog_ hamo 
 * MeaCulpa SG:U 扯的好没边...
 * adam8157 afk 淋雨了, 肚子不舒服
<gfrog_> cherrot: 好毛儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 到时候会吐出来的，又被那些缓过神的大公司收了
<ofan> hamo: 快安慰下啊當
<gfrog_> cherrot: 趁着冰期招人便宜
<cherrot> gfrog_, 。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_, 不过有脆脆鲨吃…… 我们加班到8点才有吃的。。
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 恩，帽帽是IBM训练营
<hamo> gfrog_: 帽帽屌爆了呢
<gfrog_> cherrot: 我们加班到8点反倒没吃的了，饿的挠腔。
<gfrog_> hamo: 哪有度娘牛
<MeaCulpa> 可能18M自己练不出人~~
<ofan> cherrot: 脆脆鯊到底毛玩意
<ofan> gfrog_: 自己帶啊
<cherrot> ofan, 雀巢的威化饼干
<ofan> cherrot: 。。。
<gfrog_> ofan: 带毛儿，不给吃的直接撤退。
<ofan> gfrog_: 嘖嘖 太消極了
<hamo> gfrog_: 没没...不敢...我没人要了，只有度度收留我...
<gfrog_> ofan: 本来就不该加班的。
<ofan> 帶筒nutella去
<cherrot> hamo, 度度多好 :(
<ofan> gfrog_: 加班不是很正常麼，尤其是帝都
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃最适合度娘了。
 * MeaCulpa SG:U 里的飞船遇到了另一个时空的自己，一帮人上去搜刮零件...
<gfrog_> hamo: 度娘最适合乃
<hamo> gfrog_: 我不喜欢度娘...
<gfrog_> hamo: 啧啧
 * hamo 不过，我还真在公司见过有人的工位上贴度娘的大幅海报呢...
<cherrot> hamo, 我好像除了软件研发其他都没门儿哎。。 虽然很想去机器学习和自然语言方向……
<ofan> 無圖無真相
<hamo> cherrot: ML和NLP的话，一般要这个方向的研究生
<cherrot> hamo, 嗯啊  学历是个问题。。
<ofan> cherrot: 這都是被學爛了的把
 * MeaCulpa 时代变了，人人都玩ML NLP
<cherrot> ofan, 不知道呢
<cherrot> hamo, 贵司也学阿里巴巴了。。。拿妹子吸引技术人才。。
 * hamo ML貌似是每个时代都玩的东西吧...
<ofan> 我們學校的研究僧不懂數據庫，不懂c++/java,天天實驗實裏搞ML
<hamo> cherrot: 啊里先？
<cherrot> hamo, tongxue.baidu.com 北邮的妹纸
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 百度校园招聘 (@ baidu.com)
 * cherrot kk 没 alvin_rxg 智能啊
<hamo> cherrot: 好吧。。。
 * hamo 我在lag?
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我们那个时代的毕业生大多没想到要玩这个
<lolicon> ofan: 中枪……
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有口饭吃就不错了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 时代变了...忽悠是第一生产力了...
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 表 @我
 * MeaCulpa 要是人人都把百度127.0.0.1了~
<cherrot> hamo, 带偶粗国吧
<ofan> lolicon: 嘖嘖
<hamo> cherrot: 我自己都没国出...
<ofan> lolicon: 天天ML?
<hamo> lolicon: 身体真好...
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 当年干过把办公室出口dns proxy改了，baidu域名指向google
<lolicon> ofan: matlab ……
<hamo> gfrog_: 。。。
<ofan> lolicon: 學啥呢 nlp?
<hamo> gfrog_: 乃都能控制出口dns porxy...高层啊
<lolicon> ofan: pr ……
<gfrog_> hamo: 当时刚好做dns这块儿，于是可以随便过去改，打着测试的名义
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 恩，我host里也有
<ofan> lolicon: pr指啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 要我管办公室网络，根本不让走路由器，全部给我squid
<ofan> lolicon: 模式識別？
<lolicon> ofan: yep ……
<hamo> lolicon: gaoji
<lolicon> hamo: bu hui ……
<cherrot> lolicon, wow  犇
<lolicon> hamo: xia gao ……
 * hamo gaoji在这个频道是个褒义词...
<ofan> lolicon: 研幾了？
<lolicon> ofan: 0 ……
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 当时俺前公司的防火墙没深度检测功能，所以直接出去了，估计现在要挨个走一遍http跟杀毒啥的。
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> lolicon: 忽悠人？
<lolicon> ofan: 没开学 ……
 * gfrog_ 而且现在那坨设备竟然能解https和qq协议，强到爆呢。
<ofan> 研究生沒多大意思
<cherrot> gfrog_, 是不是伪装成CA中心搞的？
<hamo> gfrog_: https没证书怎么解？
<gfrog_> cherrot: 应该是。
<gebjgd> lolicon: 也在美国？
<gfrog_> hamo: 所有的流量都过检测设备啊，包括证书交换。
<cherrot> gfrog_, 我擦咧 太高级了吧。。。 这个能破么？
<lolicon> gebjgd: 天朝 ……
<hamo> gfrog_: 要是密钥交换这么好搞...网银什么的早就崩溃了..
<ofan> hamo: 網銀直接聯通到國安那的
<gfrog_> cherrot: 破毛儿？
<hamo> gfrog_: 密钥交换有专用算法的，不用向双方暴露任何证书内容就能协商密钥的..
<lolicon> gfrog_: 估计哪里搞错了 …… 中间设备的证书木有CA签名 ……
<gfrog_> cherrot: 双方都用证书互相验证就好了，
<cherrot> gfrog_, 难道不能绕过去？
<lolicon> gfrog_: 不可能蒙过去的 ……
<ofan> 服務器是證書驗證，客戶端用指紋驗證
 * gfrog_ 俺不懂这么深入的问题呢，俺是搞路由的，安全的东西完全不懂。不过现在真的有方法解就是了。
<gebjgd> 哎 老的笔记本没有hdmi 外接显示器效果太差了
<lolicon> cherrot: CA 证书存在本地 ……
<ofan> 登錄irc就這麼幹的
<ofan> oftc支持客戶端用指紋驗證
<hamo> lolicon: 可是CA证书不能解https包啊
<cherrot> lolicon, 不太懂呢  不是需要从CA下载公钥么？
<ofan> freenode還得套個znc
<lolicon> cherrot: CA 证书放在本地 ……
<ofan> ca證書列表要從可信任的機構獲取
<hamo> lolicon: CA证书是父证书，CA分配两个，一个给用户公开的，一个给服务器是秘密的啊
<cherrot> lolicon, 哦  对  chrome里见到过。。。
<lolicon> cherrot: google https，给你发个他的公开证书。。
<ofan> 按理說客戶端要經常同步證書
<lolicon> cherrot: 你就用本地的 CA 验证那个的确是google的公钥…… 然后就可以用这份公钥来通讯了
<cherrot> lolicon, 哦  那按道理应该没办法毫无声息的就中间人攻击了啊
<lolicon> cherrot: 中间人伪造的公钥没有CA的签名，会穿帮的
<cherrot> lolicon, 好奇那套设备是怎么办到的。。可能利用了某些客户端不验证公钥的弱点？
 * cherrot 帝都上个网都是层层NAT。。。 怀念家里的highID啊。。。
<lolicon> cherrot: 理论上不能办到 ……
<lolicon> cherrot: 除非本地也被修改了 ……
<lolicon>  /usr/share/ca-certificates <---
<cherrot> lolicon, 那唯一的可能就是办公机由这套设备的维护人负责配置，所谓的配置就是替换CA证书？ 那工作量也太大了……
 * gfrog_ 乃们说了半天都是说的证书可信的情况，乃们忘了自签名证书吧
<lolicon> gfrog_: 浏览器会提示 ……
<ofan> 自簽名的無法驗證，直接當作非法的處理
<gfrog_> lolicon: 提示了有用嘛？
 * gfrog_ 乃们想的太简单了，想想中间人攻击是怎么干的？ 
<lolicon> gfrog_: 你无视提示那神仙都没办法 ==。
 * gfrog_ 深度检测的设备都是用这种方法截获https连接。
<ofan> 可以僞造證書
<lolicon> ofan: 都说了没法伪造，伪造的证书木有CA签名
<ofan> lolicon: 可以僞造
<ofan> lolicon: 製造同樣的簽名
<lolicon> ofan: ....
<lolicon> ofan: 大哥你懂什么叫“签名”么 =。=。。
<ofan> lolicon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X.509
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: X.509 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog_> lolicon: 你忘了党国有CNNIC么
<ofan> 看exploits
<gfrog_> lolicon: CNNIC是在CA信任链里的，他发的证书浏览器不会报错的。
<lolicon> gfrog_: 你觉得CNNIC会把私钥给那个啥设备商么 ……
 * lolicon 把CNNIC禁了 ==
<ofan> lolicon: 不用叫大哥，這個以前寫過
<lolicon> gfrog_: 而且firefox会提示证书由谁签名，如果把鼠标移到地址栏
<gfrog_> lolicon: 有毛儿不可以的，我可以直接发csq给cnnic让它立即给我颁发做证书啊。
<lolicon> gfrog_: 那我无话可说了 ……
<gfrog_> lolicon: 跟你说了单项证书认证无法躲避中间人攻击的，骚年。
<lolicon> gfrog_: CA 跟着作恶的话
<gfrog_> lolicon: 除非双方认证。
<gfrog_> lolicon: s/单项/单向/
<lolicon> gfrog_: 哪条 exploit
<gfrog_> lolicon: 毛儿哪条，自己google去
<lolicon> of: 哪条 exploit
<lolicon> ofan: 哪条 exploit
<ofan> lolicon: 那不都是
<lolicon> ofan: …… 你不看内容的么 =。=
<ofan> 擦 不看能給你發？
<ofan> "how to use hash collisions to construct two X.509 certificates that contain identical signatures and that differ only in the public keys"
<lolicon> ofan: 那里一半是摘要算法的强度问题，一半是浏览器实现的漏洞 。。。
<ofan> 這還是2005年的
<lolicon> ofan: 根本就不是协议的问题 ……
<ofan> 誰說協議了
<ofan> 一直在說證書
<ofan> 下面也講了SHA-1的
<lolicon> ofan: X.509 certificates based on SHA-1 had been deemed to be secure up until very recent times.
<lolicon> ofan: 并没有说能够很容易的攻破
<lolicon> gfrog_: 中间设备能够伪装你，但是伪装不了对面的服务器
<lolicon> gfrog_: 对面服务器的证书是你可以验证的
<gfrog_> lolicon: 乃研究生吧？
<ofan> lolicon: The researchers were able to deduce a method which increases the likelihood of a collision by several orders of magnitude
<lolicon> ofan: increases the likelihood
<ofan> lolicon: 你知道你發的那句話啥意思？
<lolicon> ofan: 由一亿亿分之一提高到一万亿分之一也叫提高
<gebjgd> ofan: 我准备贩卖紫砂壶
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧美一定热销
<gfrog_> lolicon: 跟你说目前的设备完全可以解https流量了。如果你是搞安全的，你该懂得咋回事。如果你不搞安全，那你先多看看书吧。
<lolicon> gfrog_: 以我所知，就是不行的。如果你说的“https流量“是我说讲的意思的话。
<ofan> gebjgd: 誰賣
<lolicon> gfrog_: 设备没有办法伪装成真正的服务器，浏览器会提示证书没有CA签名。
<gebjgd> ofan: 送礼物啊 欧美的人啊
<gfrog_> lolicon: 乃研究生吧？
<ofan> lolicon: sha1被普遍採納是最近的事，md5現在還是普遍使用的，而且瀏覽器多用第三方庫比如openssl來操作證書和實現ssl&tls，所以版本稍微低點的庫可能就用不安全的方式
<ofan> gebjgd: 老美不喝茶
<ofan> gebjgd: 中國人都不咋喝
<gebjgd> ofan: 谁说老美不喝茶
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲喝的人多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我沒見過有喝的
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是你的社交圈子太小
<ofan> 不說了 看片去
<gebjgd> ofan: 我休假了
<gebjgd> ofan: 到28日
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我擦 一個月？
<gebjgd> ofan: 法律规定 30天假期
<ofan> gebjgd: 歐洲真幸福
<gebjgd> ofan: 之后还有11天空闲假期 还有12月底的圣诞节一周呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国收入高啊 物价底
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你們還放假
<ofan> 喔槽 比上學還爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为我们工作太努力了
<ofan> gebjgd: .............
<gebjgd> ofan: 我刚刚知道orlando是色情业在美国最发达的地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你想再去一趟？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是想
<ofan> gebjgd: 南方那邊比較熱，人們性趣比較高漲
<gebjgd> ofan: 是10月份要再去
<gebjgd> ofan: 顺便买nexux 7
<gebjgd> ofan: 还有tommy hilfliger
<ofan> gebjgd: 要賣最新批的，我這批都有點問題
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然
<gebjgd> ofan: bestbuy
<ofan> gebjgd: google nexus 7 screen flicker
<ofan> 用了個軟件調節后好了很多
<ofan> gebjgd: 帖了個有點磨砂感覺的膜，超讚
<gebjgd> ofan: 不过我需要一个能插3G卡的
<ofan> 看起來跟電子墨水的一樣
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7不支持3g
<gebjgd> ofan: 知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 可以跟手機tethering 用手機上網
<gebjgd> ofan: 太麻烦了
<ofan> 3g太貴 沒興趣
<gebjgd> ofan: 有包月啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国的3G好贵
<ofan> 我手機連2g上網都沒
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: 最便宜的$50起
<gebjgd> ofan: 是 我知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 我去的时候就买了 50的
<ofan> 好換個手機了
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 太贵了
<gebjgd> ofan: 中午吃啥？
<ofan> gebjgd: 面
<ofan> 牛肉炒青椒
<gebjgd> ofan: 南方口味
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃面是北方口味
<gebjgd> ofan: 北方都是卤面
<ofan> gebjgd: 都是面
<gebjgd> ofan: 不一样
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 我喜欢清汤面
<gebjgd> ofan: 我老婆也是
<ofan> 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 北方的面就是浓卤
<ofan> gebjgd: 山东的面都是清汤的
<Frank1> 请问有谁在用U系统玩高清？？
<gebjgd> Frank1: ubuntu？
<Frank1> 是的
<gebjgd> Frank1: 应该很多吧
<gebjgd> Frank1: 反正上面有pps
<ofan> 跟系统有毛关系
<Frank1> 呵呵，刚下完超级战舰
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<gebjgd> Frank1: arm都能高清
<ofan> 下了个1080p的复仇者联盟
<Frank1> 之前都是在WIN上看高清的
<ofan> 准备测试显示器用
<gebjgd> 硬盘里一堆 metart 高清
<ofan> gebjgd: 求种
<Frank1> 不知道这个系统用什么播放器看蓝光文件目录中的电影
<gebjgd> ofan: 6park
<gebjgd> Frank1: vlc
<ofan> Frank1: vlc
<Frank1> 先谢谢了，我去找找看
<gebjgd> Frank1: 找毛。直接apt-get install
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrentfreak.com%2Fpirate-bay-founder-arrested-in-cambodia-120901%2F
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Pirate Bay Founder Arrested in Cambodia | TorrentFreak
<ofan> 我擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 你尿了吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。
<ofan> 经常用海盗湾
 * gebjgd 散步去
<ofan> 啧啧
<ofan> 遛鸟去
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 请问Alt+F2启动器里的历史记录怎么清除啊？
<alvin_rxg> 溜大白菜去
<ofan> kde吧
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] gnome的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 支持KDE，哈哈
<ofan> 哦 那就不知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=385840
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 请问Alt+F2启动器里的历史记录怎么清除？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 这个。
<UbuntuTalk> [littig sillog] KJ
<binker> 偶犯
<binker> 还没抱枕头阿？
<ofan> 抱你妹啊
<binker> 哈
<binker> http://pic.yesky.com/462/31105462d_9.shtml
<kk> binker,啥网址y 【轮播图片】18岁妹纸 爆照庆祝成人了图9_天极网
<jyfl987> win7下有什么抓包工具么
<ofan> jyfl987: wireshark
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不是有wireshark么
<gebjgd> ofan: 遛你的鸟
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。
<ofan> 小藍牙鍵盤太好使了，我現在在牀上遙控電腦
<gebjgd> ofan: 你真有钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都不舍得买的
<alvin_rxg> 大白菜溜完了，都在我的五脏庙里了
<ofan> gebjgd: 國產便宜貨
<ofan> 山寨有些還是很實用的
<binker> ofan还不睡阿
<binker> 要不要吃个酸柠檬
<binker> 提提神
<ofan> binker: 睡你妹
<gebjgd> binker: 这里就你在兲朝
<binker> 管你
<binker> 天啊
<binker> 我睡觉去了
<binker> 原来你们都在墙外
<gebjgd> binker: 这年头不在墙外 在哪儿
<binker> gebjgd 你在哪里？？？
<binker> 我跟你混得了
<gebjgd> binker: 德国
<binker> 墙外面是不是鲜花都插在牛粪上阿？
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 开玩笑的
<binker> 睡觉去
<gebjgd> binker: 对 你这个牛粪就是没人插的
<binker> 挂了
<binker> 明天找你
<ofan> gebjgd: 他看上你了
<gebjgd> ofan: binker 我明天不在家 和老婆出门
<binker> 主要是新闻联播看多了
<binker> 老婆是杨梅？
<binker> 应该叫嫂子
<binker> 等你回来再找你
<binker> 困了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他看上我也没用 我是你
<gebjgd> 的
<jyfl987> ofan: wireshark能在win7用？
<alvin_rxg> 这文章可以说明国内的官民状况吧    http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32422566/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 路西法效应
<kk>  06:09
<alvin_rxg> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/index.html?w=4e58b980
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/index.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Hello!!!! ofan, CyrusYzGTt, iGoogle
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 毛？
<alvin_rxg> nothing...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭啊，把你的 mac 送我吧～
<ofan> 那我用什么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你用 nexus
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 教授让我做个 iPad 的 app. 俺没 mac 机器啊…
<ofan> nexus是tablet
<alvin_rxg> 现在用 GNUStep 暂时代替的做做。。。
<alvin_rxg> 然后去实验室换成 mac 的 OpenStep ..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 。。。跟教授说啊
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 他的意思是让我直接在实验室做啊…
<alvin_rxg> 我是想自己在家里也做做啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 还得先学 objc 和 openstep..
<ofan> 那就在实验室做
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要不就买一个mac
<alvin_rxg> 买不起…
<alvin_rxg> 就这样吧，先在家里用 GNUStep 玩着，然后去实验室改 mac 的玩意儿
<ofan> 你们实验室都是mac？
<ofan> 真有钱
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 亚历山大啊… 让做的软件涉及图像，网络。。blabla 的。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 实验室就一台 mac。但基本就我一个人用。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 高级
<imadper> 早, ofan
<imadper> 早, alvin_rxg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 搬回家用呗
<ofan> im
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 乖, 色狒狒
<alvin_rxg> 现在计划是一周内学会 objective c 和 ios app 的基本方法。
<imadper> ofan: 上次给一个人叫色猩猩, 忘了是谁了...
<ofan> imadper: ä½ 
<ofan> 你妹
<ofan> objc跟c完全兼容
<alvin_rxg> 语法不一样的呃
<ofan> 兼容c
<ofan> 只是多了个oo部分
<alvin_rxg> 你妹，一点钟了，我咋还不困
<alvin_rxg> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9796e66agw1dwhflfqwazj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 以后就看看这东西来泡妞了～   http://www.google.com/cse?cx=004798099194550741737%3Azyzf5nvtjne&ie=UTF-8&q=%E9%AD%94%E9%AC%BC%E5%92%A8%E8%AF%A2%E5%B8%88&sa=%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D004798099194550741737%253Azyzf5nvtjne&ref=www.douban.com%2Fgroup%2Ftopic%2F7653613%2F&ss=993j583041j4#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=%E9%AD%94%E9%AC%BC%E5%92%A8%E8%AF%A2%E5%B8%88&gsc.page=1
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google Custom Search
<ofan> 听说过
<ofan> 还有专门培训的
<ofan> 得交钱
<alvin_rxg> 他老人家是心理学出生的。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-02
<naked89> libreoffice3.6不能使用？
<naked89> anyone here?
<ofan> no
<naked89> ^……
<ofan> everybody is dead
<naked89> except you?
<ofan> im a zombie
<naked89> li
<naked89> libreoffice 3.6 不能用  在12.04下
<naked89> 图标都是灰色 点不动
<naked89> 求解决
<naked89> no body helps me ?sad
<ofan> naked89: 等等把，都沒起牀呢 裸男89
<naked89> 我都5点起床  折腾ubuntu
<ofan> naked89: 勤奮啊
<ofan> 我經常折騰到5點睡覺
<naked89> 平时没空
<naked89> 我不是夜猫子  但绝对是个早起的虫子
<huangya> 我刚开始通过给端口赋值为0的方式给服务器程序分配了一个随机端口，请问怎样知道这个随机端口的值？
<naked89> install
<naked89> 3.6
<naked89> 打开非常的快  不错
<naked89> 等待wps正式版的到来
<ofan> huangya: 啥語言
<huangya> c语言
<ofan> huangya: 讀socket的struct
<naked89> c语言怎么开发出图形界面？
<ofan> naked89: 用渣 gtk
<naked89> gtk那用什么？
<naked89> 不是很懂
<huangya> ofan：直接读sin_port的值是0，但当服务器程序运行的时候，通过netstat命令查看是一个正常的端口值
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 装双显卡驱动重启后无法开启特滧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385849 之前装的也是kubun tu 12.04 后来因一些问题重装一遍， 重装后按之前的步骤配置， 装双显卡驱动和之前一样。，但重启后，提示无法开启特效了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 350227036 — 2012-09-02 8:53
<ofan> huangya: getsockname()
<ofan> huangya: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3313628/identify-c-socket-port-number
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Identify C++ Socket port number - Stack Overflow
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙带把
<cherrot> roylez_, 带把基席早
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 线程问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385851 创建一个线程： err=pthread_create(&tid1,NULL,thr_fn1,(void *)1); if(err!=0) { printf("error .... \n"); return -1; } 创建一个线程后的返回值是0的时候才表明线程创建成功吗？ 谢谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 handongxu — 2012-09-02 9:19
 * cherrot 看书学习的越来越少。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 线程清除问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385853 #include <stdio.h> #include <pthread.h> #include <unistd.h> /*线程清理函数*/ void *clean(void *arg) { printf("cleanup :%s\n",(char *)arg); return (void *)0; } /*线程1的执行函数*/ void *thr_fn1(void *arg) { printf("thread 1 start \n"); /*将线程清理函数压入清 …
<cherrot> 如何知道一串乱码是 gbk还是big5呢？ cc roylez_
<ofan> cherrot: iconv
<cherrot> ofan, 好 thanks
 * hamo 我真是蛋疼，跟一群北京上海人说高考改革的事情
<cherrot> hamo, 找喷   跟我们山东人讨论吧。。。
<ofan> 山東現在開放異地高考了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<ofan> 北京上海的可以享受下山東的分數線
<hamo> cherrot 所以说是蛋疼了嘛
<hamo> roylez_ 基席你哪人？
<roylez_> hamo: 踢你的人
<hamo> ...
<hamo>  /kickban roylez_
<roylez_> /kickban hamo
<ofan> 挂兩個nick幹毛
<reking> 修改了Ubuntu 12。04的 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober'之后，系统启动不了怎么修复？
<cherrot> ofan, 转码惜败。。
<reking> 我的是win7Ubuntu双系统，现在一个也进不了
<ofan> reking: 進grub控制檯
<ofan> 台
<reking> en
<n2chzg> 谁有VMware Workstation 9.0的序列号啊？
<n2chzg> 跪求。。。
<reking> 开机就就进入了grub控制台
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 安装Ubuntu一直停留在最后“正在复制安装日志” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385856 用的WUBI，下好了ISO镜像放在同一目录下安装的。开始还顺利，到最后进度条完了那儿停留在“正在复制安装日志"......等了一晚还是那样。怎么回事？有解决办法么？ 谢谢！第 …
<reking> 开机就就进入了grub控制台，但是我不知道怎么修复，
<reking> 我用u盘引导进入Ubuntu，尝试过替换我改动过的文件，然后sudo update-grub，结果提示/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<imadper> reking: u盘进去之后, chroot了吗?
<hamo> roylez_ ohm这货又升了..
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 别追了...
<reking> chroot ?
<hamo> imadper 色大象来不？
<reking> 没有，我不会这个
<imadper> hamo: 色大象去不去, 我怎么知道....
<imadper> reking: 去往上搜教程吧. 你差的步骤有点儿多....
<imadper> hamo: 反正我不去....
<hamo> imadper 你不就是色大象..
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆, 你说啥?
<cherrot> aron 在北京高考那？
<hamo> cherrot 考完了都
<samul> 有人使用创见的SD卡吗？
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> hamo, 我是说在北京参加的高考？
<samul> 我的SD卡无法识别
<hamo> cherrot 这个就不知道了...
<samul>  end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<samul> [145219.970925] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<samul> [145219.972959] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.
<samul> [145219.972974] Dev sdb: unable to read RDB block 0
<samul> [145219.974957]  sdb: unable to read partition table
<samul> [145300.669063] EXT4-fs (sdb): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<kk> samul:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo> samul 这明显是卡坏了
<cherrot> samul, ext4的？
<samul> vfat的
<samul> 32G
<imadper> 超级块坏了?  samul
<samul> 电子书里的，我本来想用来倒文件
<imadper> samul: 不是超级块坏了, 就是卡坏了....
<samul> 啊，悲催了
<samul> 我先拔了
<hamo> roylez_ linphone这货还有手机版...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roulez_ 以后就可以手机聊了..
<hamo> roylez_ 你说要是咱数据库有20g了，得多长时间？
<greencat>  hi all
<kk> greencat, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<greencat> ni hao
<imadper> hamo: 现在你们数据库有多大?
<greencat> kk ni hai you qi ta lian xi fang shi ma
<roylez_> imadper: 144k
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下手动编译的程序一般是装在/usr/local/share下还是/opt下？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385863 RT: linux下手动编译的程序一般是装在/usr/local/share下还是/opt下 两者有何区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tankywoo — 2012-09-02 10:57
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 好小. 我多放妹子上去好了
<ofan> imadper: 色大象有幾個妹子
<imadper> ofan: 就一个
 * tryit gnome3下的emacs刷新有问题……
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ralink RT3090 连不上怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385868 Ralink RT3090 可以找到链接，但输入密码什么的连不上怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 foxet — 2012-09-02 11:44
<imadper> tryit: emacs刷新是什么东西?
<hamo> imadper: C-l?
<imadper> hamo: ... 这叫刷新呀....
<imadper> hamo: recenter-top-bottom
<hamo> imadper: 你说的刷新是reload?
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 不是呀, 那个revert还是啥来的
<hamo> imadper: revert?
<imadper> hamo: 我就是不知道 tryit 说emacs刷新有问题, 是什么意思...
<hamo> imadper: 额...乃们gaoji了...
<imadper> hamo: 对呀, revert-buffer才是reload呀
<imadper> hamo: 不然emacs哪里有reload的命令?
<hamo> imadper: revert-buffer是放弃更改吧...也不能叫reload...
<hamo> imadper: 我记得我好像见过这个东西...就是buffer如果乱了可以重新渲染这个buffer
<imadper> hamo: 谁说的... revert-buffer, 比如你打开文件a, 之后另外一个程序修改a了, 也是用revert-buffer重读那个文件呀
<hamo> imadper: 我这边会自动检测到有人修改了这个文件...
<imadper> hamo: 我记得也有说过什么buffer乱了, 可以重新渲染出来... 但是不记得是什么命令了
<imadper> hamo: 远程文件呢?
<hamo> imadper: 远程就不能了...
<imadper> hamo: 也可以的... 我这边...
<imadper> hamo: apache招人吗?
<imadper> hamo: 我看最近apache做的项目都很有钱途呀
<hamo> imadper: apache有全职开发的...有个华人就是他们的全职开发，在米果..
<hamo> imadper: apache也就部分有钱途吧...你是盯着hadoop看呢吧？
<imadper> hamo: 米国...
<imadper> hamo: 不是呀, 还有nosql之流的
<hamo> imadper: apache有nosql? mongodb?
<imadper> hamo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CouchDB
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: CouchDB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> hamo: 这么火爆的东西呀
<hamo> imadper: 太火爆，我还不知道...
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你更火爆~
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 我在考虑下午要不要过去见见你. 怕你走了就没机会面基了
<hamo> imadper: 来吧...
<hamo> imadper: 天气凉爽，空气清新
<hamo> imadper: 还没下雨
<imadper> hamo: 就是太远....
<imadper> hamo: 四个多小时在路上..
<hamo> imadper: 地铁嘛...这边是地铁口
<hamo> imadper: 找个漫画书车上看
<imadper> hamo: 没有...
<hamo> imadper: 顺便练你的气功嘛
<imadper> hamo: 睡醒了再说吧...
<hamo> imadper: 那就找本A的书
<imadper> hamo: 没有!!! 我去香港的时候, 买了playboy了, 回来的时候忘了拿了!!!!
<imadper> hamo: 78港币呢!!!!!
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 暴殄天物啊
<imadper> hamo: 恩, playboy的亚洲版....
<hamo> imadper: 你居然上班了还有午睡的习惯...
<imadper> hamo: 上班之后才有的
<imadper> hamo: 起得太早了
<hamo> imadper: 那你在raycom怎么睡？
<hamo> imadper: 趴？
<imadper> hamo: 茶水间, 不是有沙发吗?
<hamo> imadper: 我嚓...你真敢去pantry那里睡...
<imadper> hamo: 躺着试过, 睡着没试过...
<hamo> imadper: 当心你老大爆你...
<hamo> lol
<imadper> hamo: 我老大还没跟我说过话....
<hamo> imadper: 你说cqian?
<imadper> hamo: 恩
<hamo> imadper: 看来一直是caspar负责爆你...
<imadper> hamo: 我们组的新实习生, 比我还晚来, 比我还悲剧...
<imadper> hamo: caspar不管我...
<imadper> hamo: 也不给我bug, 也不给我任务...
<samul> 哎，好多问题啊
<hamo> imadper: 你不会归蛋蛋管吧？
<imadper> hamo: 怎么可能...
<imadper> hamo: 我不是那个组的呀
<samul> 我新安装的linux注销就花屏
<tryit> imadper, 刷新就是刷新屏幕 cc hamo
<hamo> imadper: 你看蛋蛋这个样子，马上就升老大了...
<samul> nvidia 显卡
<imadper> tryit: 如何刷新屏幕? 刷新屏幕是emacs的刷新?
<imadper> hamo: 等他老大升了才轮到他吧?
<tryit> imadper, 比如用C-v之后，原先的一部分文字还留在原地
<hamo> imadper: 蛋蛋这么gaoji...
<hamo> imadper: 你懂的
<imadper> tryit: .... 我用过gnome3, 那时候用emacs没问题.
<imadper> hamo: 也对...
 * hamo 走了，觅食去了...
<samul> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 440] (rev a1)
<tryit> imadper, google了下，有很多人遇到这问题，但没解决办法
<samul> 这个显卡用什么驱动啊？
<samul> GT440
<samul> 现在的状况是能起来X
<imadper> tryit: 怎么会? 我之前用了半年都没问题...
<samul> 但是一注销就花屏，然后就彻底不知道在哪儿了
<samul> 只能强制关机
<samul> aptitude show nvidia-glx
<samul> 软件包：nvidia-glx
<samul> 新: 是
<samul> 状态: 已安装
<samul> 自动安装: 否
<samul> 版本号：302.17-3
<kk> samul:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt>  intel 核芯顯卡 + nvidia的 請當 小白吧  mesa 出了 測試版的驅動，解決這個問題，可能 bumblebee回喔成爲歷史
<CyrusYzGTt>  intel 核芯顯卡 + nvidia的 請當 小白吧  mesa 出了 測試版的驅動，解決這個問題，可能 bumblebee會成爲歷史
<samul> 最不济也能用vesa，现在有别的驱动吗？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 触摸屏驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385870 编译内核的时候出现的错误 arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/mach-smdk2410.c:256: error: `s3c_device_ts' undeclared here (not in a function) arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/mach-smdk2410.c:256: error: initializer element is not constant arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/mach-smdk2410.c:256: error: (near initi …
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 在?
<tryit> imadper, 我刚看了以下，可又能是没有使用gtk3这个USE
<tryit> imadper, 你看你的有吗
<Ansik> emacs下不能用fcitx，- -||
<Ansik> xterm 和 chrome都可以用。
<imadper> tryit: use?
<imadper> Ansik: 肯定可以.
<Ansik> debian
<imadper> Ansik: 你在终端下, 这样:  export
<imadper> ans
<imadper> Ansik: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 && emacs 试试看
<Ansik> imadper: 完了？
<imadper> tryit: 啥叫use?
<Ansik> 刚开始的时候提示 键冲突，热键和mark set 键冲突，我改了之后，按一点反应都没有。
<imadper> Ansik: 不是emacs的问题. 是fcitx不能在其他的ctype下输入中文的问题
<imadper> Ansik: 不是吧? 我给你的方法还是会出现冲突?
<Ansik> 不是不是。
<Ansik> 我还没试，我是说我以前调不出来的时候错误提示
<imadper> Ansik: 恩, 试试看吧
 * imadper 最近这么多人用emacs...
<Ansik> 嗯，晚上回家试试看。
<tryit> imadper, 我用了4、5年了
<imadper> tryit: 老玩家了... 比我还早... 我才三年..
<Ansik> 感觉erc比irssi 好配置。可能是懒。不想配置IRSSI
<tryit> imadper, USE就是gentoo里的概念，实际上就是指编译某个软件时的选项
<imadper> Ansik: irssi的插件好写...
<Ansik> 呃，基本没这需求啊。
<imadper> Ansik: elisp真心不好调试..
<Ansik> － －
<Ansik> 你都有什么需求，还要不停的自己写插件。上个IRC用不着这么麻烦吧？
<imadper> Ansik: 我现在就想写个插件, 如果 cherrot 叫我外号, 我就自动叫他外号.
<Ansik> imadper: .......
<imadper> Ansik: 聊天室这种最需要插件的地方...
<Ansik> imadper: irssi是不是支持perl ?
<imadper> Ansik: auto rejoin我还是用的 cfy给的呢
<Ansik> 还是就是用perl写的？
<imadper> Ansik: 支持
<imadper> Ansik: 用啥写的不清楚
<tryit> imadper, 用专门的elisp调试器
<imadper> try
<Ansik> imadper: 你又不是跑来掐架来了，还专门弄堆插件。
<imadper> tryit: 这么高端... 我都是直接执行, 出错再说...
<imadper> Ansik: 这样才好玩. 不然你来irc干嘛?
<tryit> imadper, elisp手册有一章专门讲调试的
<Ansik> 看别人扯蛋！
 * imadper cherrot 色貘, 你说, 不掐架, 来irc还有别的用吗?
<imadper> tryit: 没看过手册... 从来都是, 上来就写, 错了再改...
<tryit> imadper, 不看手册你怎么写啊
<Ansik> imadper: 你用irssi ?
<imadper> tryit: 我看过"emacs编程入门"
<imadper> tryit: 剩下的就查喽~
<tryit> imadper, elisp手册是万宗之源
<imadper> C-h f才是..
<tryit> imadper, C-h f只是简述
<tryit> imadper, 系统完整的描述只有手册
<imadper> tryit: 何必需要呢?
<imadper> tryit: 你查语法, 每次都要看c的标准吗?
<tryit> imadper, 你肯定没用过C-h F
<imadper> tryit: 没用过, 我没用过的多了呀~
<tryit> imadper, tryit
<tryit> imadper, 你太喜欢争辩了
<imadper> tryit: 查erc-join-channel 咩都没查到
<tryit> imadper, ...在编写elisp的mode下使用C-h F
<imadper> tryit: ... .emacs不行吗?
<tryit> imadper, 可以
<tryit> imadper, 不过在.emacs中查找的是emacs手册，而非elisp
<imadper> tryit: 对呀, 进入的不是我想要的... 你试过可以? 那我再多试一次.
<tryit> imadper, 在*scrash*中
<tryit> imadper, scratch
<M3aCu1pa> 装个10年前的mirc都有全套掐架bot
<imadper> tryit: 没... 真没有... 进入的是top
<M3aCu1pa> 现在都啥时代了...
<tryit> M3aCu1pa, 马甲？挂2个？
<tryit> imadper, 唉，你悲剧了，没有装elisp手册？
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 我要现代化的掐架bot
<M3aCu1pa> 现代化。。。
<imadper> tryit: 没觉得悲剧呀.... 不知道是不是没装, 能查到一些命令的
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 新手求教apache 服务器建立！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385873 我建了一个apache服务器，并且在var/www里放置了制作的网页，但是，只有自己访问可以显示，其它电脑访问均显示it works,这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 by2222e — 2012-09-02 13:20
<tryit> imadper, 你贵庚了
<imadper> 19
<imadper> 不对...
<imadper> 21...
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<gebjgd> imadper: 那你还行
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 浏览器输入网址后变成about blank 很久后显示登录超时 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385874 上述情况发生在改换校园登录方式之后，从拨号上网改为了光纤路由无线上网。 开始是因为发现web.qq.com打不开了，就是像标题一样的情况。 之后发现大部分网页还是能打 …
<hamo> \rs 下午来面基不？
<ghast> 上面說的 "export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 && emacs" 也可以更簡單點 這樣: "LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 emacs (那個變量只是給emacs而設置的,不是exported的)
<ghast> 這樣就可以用fctix輸入 ... 至少我用那一行 就可以了
<gebjgd> ghast: 输入法必须设置的
<Ansik> 写到.bashrc里面？
<gebjgd> .xprofile .xinitrc
<ghast> 開 emacs daemon 的時候 會這樣: LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 emacs --daemon
<ghast> 然後就可以用fcitx在emacs裏面輸入
<gebjgd> ghast: 写进去就行了
<ghast> 我的 fluxbox 快捷鍵配置文件裏面有這一行:
<ghast> Mod4 e : Exec LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 emacsclient -c --alternate-editor=
<ghast> 這樣就可以了:)
<gebjgd> ghast: 你写在.xinitrc里不是更好
<ghast> 其他程序都是用 en_US.utf-8
<ghast> gebjgd: 我用的不是zh 是 en
<gebjgd> ghast: 我用的是de_DE.utf-8
<ghast> 德文的?
<ghast> 哦
<gebjgd> ghast: 照样输入
<ghast> 嗯
<ghast> 除了emacs外 我開的程序都用en的.
<gebjgd> ghast: 我的都是德语的
<gebjgd> ghast: 和那个没关系
<ghast> 不錯吧
<gebjgd> ghast: 直接写进去 显示都是本地语言 输入法照常使用
<cherrot> imadper, 写好了么  试试看～
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象！
<imadper> cherrot: 边儿呆着去, 还没写完呢!
<cherrot> imadper, 记得把源码贴出来哦
<imadper> cherrot: 写得出来再说. 不过elisp的, 你要来干嘛?
<cherrot> imadper, 看看也就通了么
<gebjgd> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-9LKSfoe84Jk/UELlobsJhFI/AAAAAAADlIQ/NJGn81s1wMM/s0/%25E6%2596%25B9%25E5%25A4%25A7%25E5%259B%25BD%25E6%25BC%25AB%25E7%2594%25BB%5B1%5D.jpg
<gebjgd> @慕容雪村：1、空姐无理殴打解放军事件，方政委一再退让，委屈求全，宁可被打也不动用武力，充分体现了子弟兵为人民的良好精神风貌；2、“军车威胁当事人”的说法根本经不起推敲，空姐连飞机都不怕，难道还会怕什么军车坦克？3、本来是空姐打人，媒体却歪曲成双方冲突，分明是有反华势力从中作祟，网友们转起来！
<gebjgd> 【段子】被扔鸡蛋和鞋后，方校长怒斥主办方：“听说他们在讲座之前就在Twitter上讨论这个事情了，你们怎么没有一点应对措施？”主办方一脸无辜地说：“那个网站（Twitter）我们打不开，被GFW屏蔽了，不知道他们说了什么。” 方答道：“难道你们不会翻墙吗?”
<cherrot> gebjgd, 这是吐槽啥的图啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: 方政委是委屈的
<cherrot> gebjgd, 哦  又一个奇葩物
<M3aCu1pa> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 我们坚决相信这是境外反华势力的挑拨和作祟
<gebjgd> 大裤衩万岁！
<M3aCu1pa> 万岁！
<gebjgd> 我家小狗的一个重要特点，就是如果对方走近了门，它会一直不停地叫，狂叫。然后如果对方走进了门，它会退到桌子底下不停地叫，狂叫；然后如果对方走到桌边，它会退到床底下，不停地叫，狂叫。我可以把这种行为理解为强烈抗议和严正交涉么？然后对方走了，它就又冲到门口不停地叫，狂叫了。
<gebjgd> “今天不搞死你，老子白入党！”据称，辽宁一纪检书记因违规驾驶被截后，不仅打交警，还口出狂言，引起网络舆论譁然：“入党搞死人不偿命，强烈要求入党。”也有人推举他入选中国最老实官员：“他说了实话啊！入党就是享受和骑在人民头上作威作福的。”
<gebjgd> “不搞死你白入党！”这一书记名言近日在网上疯传，网民也模仿他道：“不转发臭死你，老子就白当网民！”也有人调侃：“（把他）抓起来毙了，竟敢泄露国家机密。”
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这些给党抹黑的人
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 真是 人类的希望
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 跳进西湖救人是乌拉圭女孩，大街上扶起摔伤老人是美国女孩，出来作证武装政委打空姐的是非洲留学生。在中国领土上帮中国人主张正义的却是外国人。肯定又有人会说懦弱，自私。知道巴甫洛夫实驗吧，不断摇铃铛，喂食，摇铃铛...狗就条件反射了。当正义常受惩罚，这是最大的一个实验室，我们被训练良久。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这些辟谣的背后
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 也透露出中国的希望
<gebjgd> 蒙娜丽莎原来一直在告诉我们一个秘密：在你想笑的时候，一定要用你的右手，捂住左手带的表。
<gebjgd> 某国，一女干部深情的对儿子说：孩子，别怪妈妈不告诉你爸爸是谁，其实妈妈也不知道，因为领导太多了。以后要是有人问你，你就说是党的儿子
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。
<gebjgd> 8月27日新闻联播14分47秒http://v.ku6.com/show/SlQViuFBG1QOEIwJ6zro_w...html ：十年来，我国形成了世界上最大的医保网，中国居民看病越来越容易，看病花钱越来越少。百姓去社区诊所看病不是买药，是拿药。——从即日起，你们就可以“拿药”了，注意了，是拿，不是偷，不是抢。
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 《新闻联播》 20120827 最新一期完整视频 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 恩  中共干的不错
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 给打 90分
<jussssss> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我 爷爷说的
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 所以我认为也就是对的
<gebjgd> CCTV李红:刘翔那事儿一出，李永波那事儿没人问了。薄谷开来的事儿一出，刘翔那事儿没人问了。周克华的事儿一出，薄谷开来的事儿没人问了。走路死的事儿一出，周克华的事儿没人问了。塌桥的事儿一出，走路死的事儿没人问了。戴表哥的事儿一出，塌桥的事儿没人问了。打空姐的事儿一出，戴表哥的事儿没人问了。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这是要叫我们  信息疲劳
<gebjgd> 【中远上半年巨亏48.7亿董事长向股民道歉 称已向中央求援】向中央求援？这就是国企丑陋的嘴脸！尼玛的向中央要钱不就是要用老百姓的血汗来填补你们的黑洞吗？你们茅台喝着，别墅住着，豪车开着，小蜜泡着，满世界游着，下一代放美国养着，企业亏了就拿国家的钱补着，
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 都换上信息疲劳症
<lainme> 晕
<lainme> 刚来就看到这个
<gebjgd> 翻墙看
<gebjgd> 性浪微勃绝对没有
<stardiviner> 这说的是中国么? 神奇了呀, 俺从来没看过这样的话, 牛了
<stardiviner> 其实有个屁用啊, 有本事去把他们都干掉
<gebjgd> 养二奶情人,不与糟糠妻离婚，这是老婆心目中的好官；在外边逢场作戏，不养私生子，这是儿女心目中的好官；贪了捞了，但搞出政绩，这是百姓心目中的好官；收了贿赂，成人之事，这是商人心目中的好官；贪污受贿，但不吃独食，知道孝敬上级，这是领导心目的中好官
<stardiviner> 你杀一个是一个啊, 为"人民" chu hai
<stardiviner> 我觉得这个世界就是需要有这样的人, 他们虽然坏, 但是世界有他们才完整,
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 大侠杨佳？
<stardiviner> 没有坏, 就没有好, 没有这帮人, 就像乾隆没了和绅, (刘罗锅也会很惨)
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你说没这帮人, 老百姓能那么傻逼的或者? 还很乖乖?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 硬安装过程中的分辨率问题。google无解！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385876 本人打算xp+ubuntu12.04双系统。 参考教程如下 http://www.cnblogs.com/ggjucheng/archiv ... 45916.html 但是在进行到“读取ISO”时出现问题，显示器黑屏显示“模式超范围”，即所显示的内容 …
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 这就是愚民的好处啊, 世界太平了啊
<stardiviner> 如果问我选择乱世还是太平盛世, 我一定选择乱世, 但是很多人不会选择u乱世的...... 虽然有时太平盛世只是一个粉饰的一时太平
<M3aCu1pa> 没得选
<ofan> gebjgd: 李总瑞的看了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么事情
<ofan> gebjgd: 没事了
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15911603,00.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 《红太阳是怎样升起的》第一部分 | 禁书选读 | DW.DE | 25.06.2012
<gebjgd> ofan: 李宗瑞
<ofan> gebjgd: 你看这个干嘛
<ofan> gebjgd: 准备入党？
<gebjgd> ofan: g+上的
<ofan> 开个德国党支部
<gebjgd> ofan: 我准备去米国劝你入裆
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 大家都好关心政党以及和政党有关的各种事情
<cherrot> kk, ·¢±í³É¹¦
<kk> cherrot say: kk, 发表成功 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> gebjgd: 徒劳的
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你身边那么多党员 你不害怕么
 * cherrot 原来是 发表成功的意思…… 谢谢 kk...
<ofan> gebjgd: 害怕毛？
<cherrot> ofan, 乃不是在国外么  哪来的党员啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你傻吧
<ofan> cherrot: 不懂了吧 干部子女出国的一大堆
<cherrot> ofan, 哦…… 傻了这回。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 好天真的你。我们年级的高手去米国留学的都是党员
<ofan> 他们真准备搞个党支部了卧槽
<cherrot> ofan, iconv 不如 kk 好用 lol
<cherrot> gebjgd, 很傻很天真。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 体制内 出不了国 就保研 保研显然先考虑党员
<cherrot> gebjgd, 女党员 你懂得哟
<gebjgd> cherrot: 现在除了大陆 共产党员最多的地方就是美国
<gebjgd> cherrot: 精英 二代 都去了美国
<gebjgd> cherrot: 所以新闻联播那么关注美国的事情 为了是那里的党员啊
<cherrot> gebjgd, lol
<zlf> 莫谈国事
<gebjgd> 在谈美国的事情
<gebjgd> 谁谈国事了
<ofan> 干部子女是100%要入党的
<gebjgd> ofan: 未必
<ofan> 抄个入党申请书就完事
<gebjgd> ofan: 也有不入的 也有入了 当保险的
<ofan> gebjgd: 就算是混社会的也入党
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我在美国的同学都是当时的尖子生  都入了党了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不入的 他爹妈也给包办了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的正好相反
<gebjgd> ofan: 你是什么时候入学的
<ofan> 学习好的没入党的，一个瞎混的倒是入了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我什么时候入学的 时代差着呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你早了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我上大学的时候还没有读书无用论
<gebjgd> ofan: 毕业多少 就上班多少
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 你那包分配的，我这毕业就失业
<zlf> 大家都用什么版本的系统啊？
<zlf> 现在
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jianghu> 求pclinux配置汉化方法
<gebjgd> zlf: archlinux
<zlf> 有人用12.04么？unity
<gebjgd> zlf: ofan
<zlf> ofan,
<gebjgd> zlf: 用什么ubuntu 直接arch完事
<zlf> 哦，关于那个panel上面的显示图标问题，是不是有小bug啊，进场莫名其妙的消失
<zlf> 。。。图简单
<zlf> 上次debian配置好了，用了没到一月
<zlf> 硬盘挂了
<zlf> 。。。。。
<zlf> so
<onlylove> imaeper真出去了？
<gebjgd> zlf: debian多省事
<gebjgd> zlf: arch更省事
<hello-ubuntu> 修改/etc/default/目录下的grub和/etc/ gurb.d目录下的脚本文件时出现意外，导致重启后 引导项里根本没有win7了，只有自己的那几个项目，现在怎么找回win7 ？
<zlf> 进linux能不？
<hello-ubuntu> neng
<hello-ubuntu> ubuntu是正常的
<hello-ubuntu> 就是没win7的选择项了
<zlf> update grub找不到win7么？
<hello-ubuntu> 是的 ，update了没有win7
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 那咋办
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 要安装盘恢复吗？
<hello-ubuntu> 我把保存好的grub.cfg恢复原样，然后两个系统都进不了，停在grub界面
<hello-ubuntu> 然后分别手动引导可以进win7，也可以进ubuntu
<zlf> 我每次都是用win7的启动盘恢复
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我每次都是win7的启动盘恢复
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 很方便
<zlf> 是的
<zlf> 不过如果制作了linux的启动盘也可以吧
<hello-ubuntu> 制作了有ubuntu的安装u盘
<hello-ubuntu> 现在怎么找回win7呢
<gebjgd> hello-ubuntu: 自己写grub
<gebjgd> ofan: 国内做快递的起薪6500
<gebjgd> ofan: 8500的算公司里的中下等
<gebjgd> ofan: 你心动不？
<hello-ubuntu> 自己写。。这个就不会了，最多只能勉强看懂部分
<microcai> gebjgd: 放屁
<gebjgd> microcai: 老婆的姐们开快递公司的
<ofan> gebjgd: 累死
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘~
<microcai> gebjgd:  绝对不可能
<cherrot> imadper, 弄完了？
<imadper> cherrot: 没...
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象
<cherrot> imadper, 哦 果然没
<cherrot> ha
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] ircbot
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我在google+
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你们平时用什么 在这里聊天啊
<imadper> fuck 色貘!!!
<cherrot> imadper, ....
<cherrot> imadper, 就是帮你测试一下嘛  免费的测试都不要
<imadper> cherrot: 试试?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 怎么打开全是乱码 uubuntu+firefox
 * cherrot 有在thoughtworks工作的？
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象！
<imadper> cherrot: 错了, 我没过滤色大象... 艹
<cherrot> imadper, 过滤的啥？
<imadper> cherrot: fuck....
<cherrot> imadper, fuck 色大象
<imadper> cherrot: 擦!!
<cherrot> imadper, 非让我说的这么直白。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 我自己报错了...
<cherrot> imadper, 你果然是傲娇受
<imadper> fuck
<imadper> cherrot: 再试试
<cherrot> imadper, 试哪个词？
<imadper> cherrot: 色大象
<cherrot> imadper, 要f*ck吗？ lol
<imadper> cherrot: 不要
<imadper> ...
<cherrot> imadper, 不要f*ck 色大象！
<imadper> fuck 色貘!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 这回对了
<cherrot> imadper, 囧。。
<cherrot> cherrot, 色大象 这样行么
<imadper> cherrot: 蛤蛤蛤~ 继续改进~
<cherrot> imadper, ...
<imadper> cherrot: 你跟自己打... 我这里貌似不处理的吧...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] empathy
<cherrot> imadper, 我就是试试
 * cherrot 色大象升级了 imadper 
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我要开始玩帝国时代三了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 大家有玩的吗？
<imadper> cherrot: 呃. 这个也没处理... 喵的, 这得写多少个hook呀..
 * imadper 想骂个人, 还真不容易....
<cherrot> imadper, 要是我做QA，就先fire了你 :D
<imadper> cherrot: 那你现在不是qa是什么?
<imadper> cherrot: 你是dev?
<imadper> cherrot: ops?
<cherrot> imadper, 算是把  我没说过我是qa啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.weiphone.com/apple/osx/2012-09-01/New_Mac_malware_steal_user_passwords__478494.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 新型Mac恶意软件：能窃取用户密码以及记录按键信息 恶意软件,OS X,MAC 苹果操作系统MAC OSX新闻频道_WeiPhone威锋网
<imadper> cherrot: 哦. 好吧....
<cherrot> imadper, dev
<imadper> cherrot: 现在我这里还有个缺陷, 就是谁跟我说色大象, 我fuck的都是色貘..
<cherrot> imadper, ……
<imadper> cherrot: 再试试看
<cherrot>  色大象 说话
<imadper> cherrot: 要跟我说才行....
<imadper> cherrot: 我这个是不是有点儿弱?
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象说话
<imadper> cherrot: fuck 色貘!!!
<imadper> 还行... 满足了....
<cherrot> imadper, 明白了 你这个不算bot啊
<imadper> 总共就写了三行... 外加一个add hook
<imadper> cherrot: 不是bot, bot自己写不好写,  要用别人的, 然后改
<imadper> cherrot: 比如erbot之类的
<cherrot> imadper, 嗯 我也玩个
<imadper> cherrot: 你用啥登录的?
<imadper> cherrot: 要是能支持用perl写的话, 那轻松很多的
<cherrot> imadper, xchat 我记得xchat也有类似功能的啊
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 支持perl. 很好写的
<jusss> .
<jusss>  > Time.now
<cherrot> imadper, tcl perl python 一个也不会 娃哈哈哈哈
<kk> jusss, 2012-09-02 15:22:53 +0800
<imadper> cherrot: 你会啥? php/c/js? 这三个都比较麻烦吧
<imadper> cherrot: 写插件的话
<cherrot> imadper, 嗯哪   果断学习去……
<imadper> cherrot: http://paste.lisp.org/display/712
 * jusss 调颜色感觉好辛苦。。。
<\rs> tcl...
<cherrot> imadper, 这是谁的？
<cherrot> imadper, 	8 years, 4 months ago  ...?
<imadper> cherrot: 刚才搜到的一个
<cherrot> imadper, o
<imadper> cherrot: 不过我写的比他写的简单多了. hook也放在了别的地方
<imadper> cherrot: 而且我用的是子串...
<cherrot> imadper, 不懂lisp哦 :(
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道emacs的正则语法. emacs的正则听说蛋疼....
<imadper> \rs: 你是想说, 你家的电视就是那个牌子的吗?
<cherrot> imadper, 那你怎么匹配的？
<cherrot> imadper, 色大象？
<imadper> cherrot: fuck 色貘!!!
<imadper> cherrot: 子串...
<cherrot> imadper, 子串 是神马？
<imadper> cherrot: substr呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 话说  我的chrome一打开书签管理器就自动关闭是个什么情况……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 求教学
<cherrot> imadper, 晓得了。。。
<imadper> hamo: 叫我色大象~
<jusss> cherrot: substr是啥
<hamo> imadper ...
<cherrot> jusss, 串搜索吧
<imadper> hamo: 快点呀!
<hamo> imadper 还不出门？
<jusss> cherrot: 还是不懂。。。
<imadper> hamo: 不去了. 太远了...
<hamo> imadper 色大象
<onlylove> 我现在出门已经来不及了
<imadper> cherrot: fuck 色貘!!!
<cherrot> imadper, 你不是说改进了么！
<jusss> onlylove: 下雨了？
<cherrot> imadper, 炒了你
<cherrot> hamo, 晴天了耶
<onlylove> jusss: 不是，我到那个咖啡厅要一个多小时
<\rs> imadper: 只是覺得tcl被淘汰了吧
<hamo> imadper 你写了个bot?
<hamo> cherrot 帝都最美好的秋天到了
<cherrot> jusss, 我也不懂哦 :D
<cherrot> hamo, 秋后的蛤蟆 lol
<imadper> hamo: 没写... 就是为了逗逗 ch
<hamo> ...
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog_> hamo: 我家里漏水，晚到会儿。
<hamo> gfrog_ 好，等你
<cherrot> hamo, 都有谁呀？
<M3aCu1pa> 擦， 老婆又Sephora
<gfrog_> hamo: 现在走还得1小时。。。
<imadper> s/$/一辈子/g
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 刚安装好Ubuntu
<hamo> cherrot 我也不知道...来了就知道了
 * gfrog_ 死蛋蛋竟然没在公司通信录里留电话。
<imadper> 潇湘居士... 我以前的一个同学, 我叫他道长...
<gfrog_> hamo: 小窗口电话给我呗。
<imadper> \rs: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html    tcl...
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元»什么值得买
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 什么怪物
<hamo> gfrog_ 羡慕乃们这还能不记电话号码的
<imadper> cherrot: 我把 ofan 加上去了... 现在如果是 ofan 说我, 我不会说色貘的, 我会说色狒狒.
<cherrot> imadper, ...
<imadper> cherrot: 开心吧~
<M3aCu1pa> 电话干嘛要留在公司
<cherrot> imadper, bawdy elephant
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗!
<cherrot> imadper, :D
<cherrot> > Time.now
<imadper> cherrot: 再来~
<kk> cherrot, 2012-09-02 15:46:30 +0800
<cherrot> imadper, goaty elephant
<imadper> cherrot: 我把你加我的攻击名单了!@
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘去死!
<cherrot> imadper, 汗。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘去死!
 * imadper lol~
 * imadper 这样容易被踢...
<imadper> cherrot: js有没有什么repl之类的东西?
<cherrot> imadper, repl是神马？
<imadper> cherrot: 行解释器
<imadper> cherrot: 类似python或者irb那样
<imadper> cherrot: 交互式解释器
<cherrot> imadper, eval() ? 你是问工具还是语言？
<imadper> cherrot: 工具
<cherrot> imadper, 浏览器的开发人员工具不行么？
<cherrot> imadper, 还有 gnome-shell 的 lg
<imadper> cherrot: 行.. firefox的才行
<cherrot> imadper, chrome opera都带
<imadper> cherrot: 没gnome-shell...
<imadper> cherrot: 我只用firefox....
<cherrot> imadper, 乃用的是？
<cherrot> imadper, firebug啊
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 好吧..
<M3aCu1pa> 桌面都搀和js.... 干脆wm上css算了
<cherrot> M3aCu1pa, gnome-shell 好像就是 js+css吧  不太清楚
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 我学js就是为了开发这种应用...
<cherrot> imadper, 那好玩的很哦， 我现在处理的是N陀人写过的代码。。。那叫一个乱
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 来一起给webos开发吧
<imadper> cherrot: js+css开发.
<cherrot> imadper,  可是现在没时间 :(
 * cherrot LAG了？
<imadper> cherrot: 有你每天在这里扯的时间就够了
<cherrot> imadper, ...
<cherrot> imadper, 真的呢 貌似irc上的时间略有点多。。
 * cherrot 先面基去 哇咔咔
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 南华大学-学子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385881 唉，悲剧呀 本来电脑就不行，但是装了两个系统一个ubuntu，一个xp 可是那个ubuntu，不能正常关机， ，很郁闷，后来找了教程，还是不行，值得搞了一个虚拟机了 但是装在虚拟机上，运行起来有点慢，大家呢？  …
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃竟然不来？
<gfrog_> imadper: 啧啧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 1944年10月14日，中国远征军刚刚经历了伤亡18000人的艰苦战斗收复了满目苍夷的腾冲。图为一位中国农民在向美军士兵借火。美军通信兵（U.S.Army　Signal　Corps）拍摄。
<M3aCu1pa> 帽帽有活动？
<hamo> roylez_: 面基大会中...
<huntxu> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 几p？
<gfrog_> hamo: 黑毛儿，那个地方离神马地标性建筑近点？
<M3aCu1pa> 擦，老婆又要吃蛇
<hamo> gfrog_: 第三级大厦嘛...楼顶上有个腾讯的logo
<jusss> roylez_: 求截图，参考xterm调色板配置
<gfrog_> hamo: 了解。这就过去。
<huntxu> M3aCu1pa: 老婆吃蛇压力很大？
<M3aCu1pa> Xterm弱爆了，没透明
<roylez_> jusss: http://i.imm.io/CVDu.png
<M3aCu1pa> huntxu: 要开车去，油炸
<roylez_> jusss: github上找我的配置啊
<imadper> gfrog: 没钱出去吃呀....
<zuriaake`> 说话
<zuriaake`> 嘻嘻，用emacs登陆进来啦~~~
<zuriaake`> imadper: 这是一条测试语句
<huntxu> imadper: 乃不来嘛？
<jusss> roylez_: 你xterm设置的选中文本后是复制到选中缓冲还是剪切板？
<roylez_> jusss: 不懂，我分不清了。双击选中，中建粘贴
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，
<jusss> 不改了，改颜色改的感觉有点恶心了。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04无法找到网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385883 如题，我输入ifconfig结果wlan0没有eth0也没有 无法连接无线路由器 悲剧，图片也无法打开了！蛋疼啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-09-02 16:16
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛...
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 你们几个吃啥呢？
<hamo> roylez_: 喝咖啡呢...
<hamo> roylez_: 叫我毛儿
<roylez_> hamo: 邮寄一杯到上海...
<hamo> roylez_: 刚才是阿蛋...
<roylez_> hamo: 你替我叫蛋蛋一声毛儿...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] https://plus.google.com/u/0/111740256331478156467/posts/YpABJUCX82L
<hamo> roylez_: 干活没？
<roylez_> hamo: 正在弄...
<roylez_> gfrog__: 基蛙带双把
<wkai> 我问一下ubuntu下面eclipse难看不？
<wkai> eclipse 4.2难看吗
<wkai> 我有用过eclipse 4.2 php的举手
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • brainsuck：高级语言到 brainfuck 编译器（支持函数与递归） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385887 忙了两个礼拜，终于用 perl 写成了 有类似于C语言的语法，支持函数与递归！ 欢迎围观： https://github.com/cjxgm/brainsuck Q：这是啥？ A：把一个类似C语言的语言编译成 brainfuck  …
<cfy> imadper: 在么?
<icherrot> 没客户端真不爽
<wkai> 有人回答下么 ，用过elipse的
<cherrot> > Time.now
<kk> cherrot, 012-09-02 17:25:14 +0800
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教一下各位大神，我的下载的AMD显卡驱动为什么安装不上呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385891 该怎么解决啊？？？？ AMD 催化剂11.9 Linux x86 专利 显示驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 976787837 — 2012-09-02 17:27
<wkai> cls
<susong> 1
<susong> 看得见我说话吗？
<susong> join#ubuntu-cn
<zuriaake> susong: yes
<susong> 怎么没得人说话呢？
<whi5key> 话
<zuriaake> 泡妹子去了吧
<susong> 对阿  今天是周末阿
<susong> 逆天的单休阿  搞的我都不知道今天是周末了阿
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 黑毛去面基了
<roylez_> imadper: 我知道
<imadper> roylez_: 应该还没吃回来.
<imadper> roylez_: 哦~
<roylez_> imadper: 估计是菊花不保
<imadper> roylez_: 应该不会...
<imadper> roylez_: 早烂了... 那帮人应该没兴趣了..
<hamo> roylez_: ..
 * imadper 
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 求帽子
<roylez_> hamo: 菊花还在不？
<imadper> hamo: 呦, ＊回来了？
<hamo> roylez_: 主席你口太重了...
<hamo> imadper: 一直在好呗...
<roylez_> hamo: 你找蛋蛋吧
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 来吧
<imadper> huntxu: 太远了...
<imadper> huntxu: 四个小时来回....
<roylez_> hamo: 我push一把，你自己肉测下
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 完全没有写测试
<roylez_> hamo: UI也没改完
 * imadper 天气转凉, 我的笔记本终于不烫手了~ 
<imadper> 有人用过nook3没?
<roylez_> hamo: 肉测好了，我告诉你怎么做migration
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 我先code review下吧
<imadper> 好多测试...
<gebjgd> imadper: nook垃圾
<imadper> gebjgd: 但是有背光...
<roylez_> hamo: 饿死了...
<hamo> roylez_: 我们还聊着呢..
<imadper> hamo: 你啥手机?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问..ubuntu 12.04 在 vmware 9 上面 安装.启动后为什么老是花屏. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385895 电脑配置 是 G620 /4G/GT430 /500G 貌似应该满足要求了..为什么在安装过程中..如果电脑进入屏保..就会卡死..如果没有进入屏保..在第二次启动的时候.有时会花屏...只要XP …
<hamo> imadper: gaoji手机...moto defy
<imadper> hamo: 果然gaoji
<roylez_> hamo: 哥觅食去了...
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 写代码太耗能量了
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji
<roylez_> hamo: 你继续加油gaoji，不打搅你了
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji是大家的...等给你发照片啊
<gebjgd> imadper: 背光？费眼睛的东西
<gebjgd> 为毛xfce4的fn快捷键不能用啊
<Guest53513> 因为太黑
<Guest53513> 在讨论啥问题呢
<Guest53513> 怎么不用livecd来装ubuntu额
<Guest53513> 我家机器256内存，起不了livecd的桌面额
<gebjgd> Guest53513: arch
<cherrot> >Time.now
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<imadper> gebjgd: 但是, 我要在车上看书
<gebjgd> imadper: 车上睡觉吧
<imadper> gebjgd: 容易睡过,,, 不报站的...
<Guest53513> gebjgd，我有arch，但是一次升级时，把我原系统的 /lib 目录破坏了，造成，基本的命令都无效了
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<imadper> Guest53513: ln -s
<hamo> roylez_: 饭了？
<Guest53513> imadper ln 毛额
<Guest53513> 啥都没了
<roylez_> hamo: 买回来了
<imadper> Guest53513: 毛线, 你没有 /usr/lib?
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 你笨 不看wiki
<Guest53513> imadper 那个不行的，我试过了
<roylez_> hamo: 普罗米休斯上映了，没钱看...
<Guest53513> 我整个/usr/lib 复制到 / ，都不行
<gebjgd> roylez_: 没意思
<roylez_> gebjgd: 壕
<imadper> Guest53513: 你那个不行? 那就没行的了.
<hamo> roylez_: 好...还有钱看电影
<imadper> Guest53513: 现在的arch的目录树就是这么定的
<Guest53513> gebjgd 是没看额， 弄砸了后，我甚至复制 ubuntu 的/lib 都不行
<Guest53513> imadper /lib 和/usr/lib 不同的
<Guest53513> imadper ubuntu也是这么定的
<imadper> Guest53513: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root         7 Aug 29 19:50 lib -> usr/lib
<imadper>  
<Guest53513> 不行的
<Guest53513> 我试过了
<gebjgd> Guest53513: 不看wiki就搞arch 相当于闭着眼睛开车上街
<imadper> Guest53513: 我的电脑就是连接过去的, 就能用
<roylez_> hamo: 上海盗湾去找片子了...
<Guest53513> imadper 我不行
<imadper> Guest53513: 除非是你把/usr/lib的东西给删了
<Guest53513> imadper 没有
<imadper> Guest53513: 几万的arch用户都是这样就可以了
<Guest53513> 不行就是不行
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本 关于批量ping的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385898 如题 要用shell，做ping批量ip地址的脚本，一般都好做的，可是这里有个限制条件就是，对于给出的批量的ip清单，要求ping的时候同一个网段内每秒ping的个数不得超过20个，这个怎么做呢，而且ip的清单是 …
<gebjgd> imadper: 他太笨 连irc名字都不定 还能搞定arch？
<imadper> Guest53513: 那你看wiki/news 里面, 有没有know issue
<hamo> roylez_: 电脑没效果啊...壕去电影院看吧...
<roylez_> hamo: 海盗湾上棒子字幕的片子，被人喷的。。。 http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7581291/Dark_Shadows_2012_HDRIP_720p_x264-Lucif3r
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Dark Shadows 2012 HDRIP 720p x264-Lucif3r (download torrent) - TPB
<Guest53513> imadper 原来我的 /lib 有备份， 升级失败了， 我弄个ubuntu启动，挂上arch的/，然后mv /lib.bak /lib
<Guest53513> 升级 archlinux ，把 /lib 弄没了，连启动都不能进去
<Guest53513> imadper 原来我的 /lib 有备份， 升级失败了， 我弄个ubuntu启动，挂上arch的/，然后mv /lib.bak /lib
<imadper> Guest53513: 你这个的问题在news里给的方法有讲好像
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 其实查下wiki就搞定了...
<gebjgd> imadper: 他不看
<gebjgd> imadper: 那能怎么办
<imadper> gebjgd: 说别的.... nook怎么垃圾了? 我还想买呢...
<gebjgd> imadper: kindle
<Guest53513> 就能启动了， 再升级，又弄没了。 然后 又用 ubuntu 启动盘，启动后，把 /usr/lib 整个复制到 /lib
<imadper> gebjgd: 那得等. 等背光出来.
<Guest53513> 就啥都没了
<imadper> Guest53513: pae内核?
<Guest53513> 就能启动了， 再升级，又弄没了。 然后 又用 ubuntu 启动盘，启动后，把 /usr/lib 整个复制到 /
<gebjgd> imadper: 有外置灯
<imadper> Guest53513: 我记得aur的pae内核在lib里面有单独的依赖... 渣设计...
<Guest53513> 我还试过用 ubuntu 的 /lib 复制到 archlinux 的/， 还是不行
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 不方便吧?
<Guest53513> Guest77654 好
<gebjgd> imadper: 从来不在车上看书 因为我开车
<imadper> Guest53513: 肯定不行...
<imadper> gebjgd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.25&id=18780016612
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 现货 包邮nook3 nook simple Touch glowlight红外触摸 自发光-淘宝网
<Guest53513> 我还是换回 ubuntu 了
<imadper> gebjgd: 这样的, 也是电纸书, 但是自己有背光, 也对眼睛不好?
<imadper> Guest53513: 恩, 不喜欢看wiki和news的话, 还是ubuntu吧.
<Guest53513> 我去 #archlinux-cn ，有个骗子告诉我，加 --force 参数，我啥都不行了
<imadper> Guest53513: arch的开发者, 从来不管不看news的用户的死活.... 我在死了两次之后就发现了...
<gebjgd> imadper: 还是kindle值
<imadper> Guest53513: 毁就毁这里了... force...
<Guest53513> 呵呵
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 确实. 不过kindle要自己外置个灯, 比较悲剧
<Guest53513> 电子墨水，现在还有人用么
<imadper> Guest53513: 这里有个人, 糊涂徐, huntxu  也是死过自己做的软链接才活的... 为什么到你那里软链接就不行了?
<Guest53513> imadper不知道
<imadper> gebjgd: kindle 这东西, 翻页太慢... 忍受不了....
<onlyhate> 只有爱，你好
<onlyhate> CyrusYzGTt 好
<onlyhate> CyrusYzGTt在么
<onlylove> onlyhate: 你好……
<gebjgd> imadper: 你是在看书还是在翻页
 * imadper 好久没升级arch了... 上周五升级成了systemd...  开机没死... 庆幸!
<onlyhate> 明惠好
<onlyhate> 敏慧好
<onlyhate> onlylove 再见
<imadper> gebjgd: 有时候需要跳过几页, 或者往回翻几页找东西很正常吧?
<huntxu> imadper: .
<imadper> huntxu: ＊回来了?
<huntxu> imadper: 哦，说glibc
<huntxu> imadper: 准备吃饭呢
<imadper> huntxu: 还没吃? 好在我没去....
<huntxu> imadper: 靠，你住淡淡那里明天还顺便上班不是很好吗
<huntxu> imadper: 不过晚上就得小心了
<imadper> huntxu: 怕失身!
<imadper> huntxu: 你敢住吗?!
<huntxu> imadper: 显然不敢
<hamo> ...
<imadper> huntxu: 那你把我往火坑里面推...
<imadper> hamo: 知道你敢住! 住过很多次了!
<hamo> imadper: ...
<cherrot> ……
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆~
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘~
<cherrot> ……
 * imadper 这东西究竟是个啥呀？　还android4.0的...  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.137&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=19090712670&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<onlylove> 躺枪了……
<imadper> iGoogle: 早.
<imadper> iGoogle: 神见多识广, 来鉴定一下这东西是个啥?
<imadper> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.137&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=19090712670&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 佳的美E6-淘宝网
<cherrot> 这客户端真难用……
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 你用的啥?
<cherrot> 貌似是个日本的客户端
<imadper> cherrot: irc客户端还是av客户端?
<cherrot> 没有谷歌服务太不爽了
<imadper> cherrot: 啥的客户端? 还需要google的服务?
<cherrot> 上不了google play啊
<imadper> cherrot: 那就别上了.. 我的手机也上不了...
<cherrot> 帮我刷机吧  联想的应用商店都不敢下载……
<imadper> cherrot: 为啥我var a = 13  返回值是undefined?
<cherrot> 不应该啊
<imadper> cherrot: 赋值成功了, 但是返回值是undefined
<imadper> cherrot: 然后我再输入a, 返回13了
<cherrot> 哦 好像是的
<imadper> cherrot: 恩, 好吧...
<imadper> cherrot: 现在都什么系统支持用js来做app?
<cherrot> 我接触js只有一周啊……
<imadper> cherrot: linux下有啥工具能把js/css/html打包生成一个app的没?
<cherrot> 你得看是什么app吧
<imadper> 桌面应用
<tusooa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385900 #为啥conky是黑的
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: Kde Plasma on Fvwm - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cherrot> 不知道哦  webos不可以？
<imadper> cherrot: 我知道webos可以呀
<imadper> cherrot: 我想知道, 别的可以不...
 * imadper 求主动降噪耳机推荐...
<imadper> cfy: 到了吗?
<cfy> imadper: 到学校了
<imadper> cfy: 我擦. 谁问你了...
<imadper> cfy: 我说你的电脑...
<cfy> imadper: ?!
<cfy> imadper: 哦....没到....说是明天到...
<imadper> cfy: 好吧~
<cfy> imadper: 我得中间回去换了...悲剧
<imadper> cfy: 换? 为啥?
<cfy> imadper: 因为我在学校了...
<imadper> cfy: 哦... 寄到你家是吧?
<cfy> imadper: 是阿...
<imadper> cfy: 你家离学校多远?
<cfy> imadper: 6小时车程,来回12小时..
<imadper> cfy: 还行, 比我近多了
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 让你老爸老妈帮你寄过来?
<cfy> imadper: 你啥时候回学校?
<cfy> imadper: 算了....我反正15号还要回家
<imadper> cfy: 16号开学
<cfy> imadper: 你16开学?!
<imadper> cfy: 怎么了?
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校8月中才放假..
<cfy> imadper: 来我这玩?我请你吃饭阿
<imadper> cfy: 时间不富裕.. 我得上班...
<imadper> cfy: 你大四课还多吗?
<cfy> imadper: 不多,三门...
<imadper> cfy: 考完雅思来我这里玩倒是靠谱~
<cfy> imadper: 一门上课的..
<cfy> imadper: 太贵了.路费..
<imadper> cfy: 也是... 路费最麻烦...
<imadper> cfy: 骑车过来?
<cfy> imadper: 是阿...........你妹...
<tusooa> iGoogle: 解决了
<onlyhate> 俺是谁
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370795 游戏目录里面有readme 说明了降帧和分辨率的参数 你在终端运行文件加上参数就行了 -- Sent from my Palm Pixi using Forums 统计信息: 发表于 由 PCTUBUNTU — 2012-09-02 19:36
<onlyhate> 敏慧在么
<lts> debian下面普通用户要怎样才能直接关机或休眠呢，我加了powerdev组和haldaemon组，还是不行
<maucat> 同学们，吃饭了
<cfy> maucat: 吃好的路过
<tusooa> <cfy> maucat: 吃好的路过
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385904 我在Ubuntu11.10安装校园网客户端iNodeClient。终端里启动时提示10：@INSTALL_PATH/.iNode/iNodeClient 是不是配置不对啊，还是什么原因，求各位大神帮忙解决啊。我是小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 最后一片落叶叶 — 2012-09-02 19:55
<lolicon> lts: 你用什么桌面环境 。。。
<lts> lolicon: 你太敏感了。。xfce。。。
<lolicon> lts: 因为如果是 startx 那种 ……
<lts> lolicon: 兄弟，我就是startx的。。。
<rypervenche> 我也是用startx的^^
<lts> rypervenche: 你普通用户可以直接关机吗？
<lolicon> lts: ... consolekit 同 dbus 的session 有木有设置好 ……
<rypervenche> 如果用--with-ck-launch就可以
<lolicon> ck-launch-session dbus-launch ooxx-session-startup-script.sh
 * lolicon 只用 sudo ～。～
<rypervenche> 在~/.xinitrc裡面
<lts> 可是我根本没有.xinitrc
<rypervenche> 嗯
<Danny>  有人在吗
<lts> 我也搜到这个办法，但是没有这文件，所以不知道怎么弄
<kk> Danny, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<lolicon> lts: 那你启动 script 放哪 。。。
<Danny> sorry
<lolicon> lts: 最简单的办法，就是装个登陆管理器 ……
<rypervenche> lts: 你得寫新文件
<lolicon> lts: gdm 什么的 。。。
<binker> 终于搞定优酷的广告了
<binker> 现在在优酷上看视频都没有广告了
<lts> lolicon: 我也不知道在哪。。我当时就装了xfce4,然后就可以startx启动了
<lolicon> lts: 你装个登陆管理器。。。
<lts> lolicon: 好
<rypervenche> lts: 這是我的 "exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch"
<lts> rypervenche: 就写这一句话就可以了？
<rypervenche> 對
<lts> rypervenche: 好，我去试试，谢谢啦
<lolicon> lts: 就是要让consolekit 接管桌面会话 ……
 * lolicon 不喜欢 ck ...
<lts> lolicon: 哦，我新手。。完全云里雾里，谢谢你们啦～
<rypervenche> 我們都不喜歡 囧
<lolicon> lts: 大家都这么走过来的 =。=。。
<lolicon> lts: 问道有先后而已
<Danny> 问道好多年不玩了
<Danny> 闻到有先后的不
<lts> lolicon: 嘿嘿，有理
<lolicon> =.=..
 * lolicon 错别字
<cfy> loli
<binker> 萝莉
<binker> MM
<cfy> gaoji
<Danny> 谁是MM的
<Danny> 纯新手，各位多指教
<zuriaake`> ,,,
<Danny> 大家可以推荐些liunx程序员的学习方式么
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • foxit蛮差的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385909 inkscape画了一个pdf名片。带渐变的。latex合并成了2x5的pdf。 虚拟机才安装一个foxit，官网下载。合并的pdf，居然不显示全部渐变色，不敢打印了。原始pdf显示正常，设置了半天，以为可以在一页上合 …
<imadper> Danny: 这里程序员少...
<Danny> 也不是了。大家互相学习了
<Danny> 互相学习的
 * maplebeats 程序员在哪里
 * imadper 有啥好的aaa电池推荐吗? 除了l92
<imadper> maplebeats: 各个小作坊里面, 一堆廉价程序员在加班加点~
<imadper> maplebeats: 好多外包公司, 招了好多程序员的
<binker> 码农
 * imadper 鄙校这届有好多去汉德的...
 * maplebeats 唉，以后去干什么好呢
<Danny> 我就想做linux客户端的程序员
<Danny> win下的程序员很廉价了
<imadper> Danny: 多大了?
<imadper> Danny: 很多程序无关系统的. 比如数据库什么的
<imadper> Danny: 数据挖掘
<Danny> 我就linux客户端感兴趣
<imadper> 多大了?
<Danny> 未来的几年内中国会需要一批这样的程序员
<Danny> 但肯定供应不上的
<imadper> Danny: linux程序员多的数不清....
 * maplebeats 唉，
<maplebeats> 干脆去找个SA工作什么的，有人要么
<imadper> maplebeats: 我知道好多公司要...
<Danny> linux程序员不会多的数不清的
<maplebeats> 怕自己水平不够，～。～
<maplebeats> Danny: 真的很多。。。
<onlyhate> Danny 胡敏慧是女的
 * maplebeats 。。。
<ltscn> 加了.xinitrc，还是不行。。。
<imadper> Danny: 你所谓的客户端程序是啥?
<onlyhate> Danny 找 MM 找 敏慧
<Danny> 如果近几年开始政府采购以后，会有很多招linux程序员，不是嵌入式开发，也不是安卓
<Danny> 嵌入式开发什么的未来不太会吃香了
<maplebeats> linux图形软件开发确实差点人才啊
<imadper> 吗[
<imadper> maplebeats: 图形/音频 都需要好多人.
<Danny> 我就觉得这个是我喜欢的
<Danny> 现在都21了要抓紧了
<imadper> Danny: 我也21了... 老了..
<Danny> :-)
<maplebeats> imadper: 同龄人啊
<Danny> 说不准这几年好好来，还有机会的
<maplebeats> imadper: 握抓
<imadper> maplebeats: 唉, 同悲剧...
<Danny> 悲剧什么
<imadper> Danny: 错过一个好时间了
 * maplebeats 真无聊
<binker> 都是云端的了
<binker> 什么系统都是一样的运行
<binker> 没有什么差别了
<lainme> 这里有会debian打包的人在么
<maplebeats> lainme: 你不就是么==！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我又成了二线下唯一一个卡住AIX release的家伙了 :)
<binker> 应该是有的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你block aix发行了?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 二线应该恨死你这没拿aix cert的人了吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还是认证?
<lainme> maplebeats: 只会一点。想找像happyarron那么懂的。不过他似乎不在这里
<maplebeats> lainme: 老猫懂，但是他在vim-cn群里。。。不在这里
<lainme> maplebeats: 老猫是谁。。
<maplebeats> 那个rhythmcat的作者
<lainme> you are not authorized to be on this channel..
<maplebeats> ===那个是gtalk群
<lainme> ……
<maplebeats> test@vim-cn.com
<maplebeats> 我叫他上IRC
<supercat> ????
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 发布
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: CQ太傻，我实在不积极...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: CQ是gaoji货色呢
<ltscn> rypervenche: 哇咔咔，解决了～用了.xinitrc以后不行，是因为我用的sid源，ConsoleKit版本0.4.5,有问题，装回0.4.1就ok了～
<lainme> supercat: 我能请教一个deb打包的问题么？
<supercat> lainme: 说吧
<ltscn> rypervenche: 多谢！
<ltscn> lolicon: 多谢！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: CQ的Search真是一绝
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫绝对搜不到你想要的东西
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 奇葩
<lainme> supercat: 现在我为pidgin-lwqq打包，需要依赖pidgin。不过ubuntu的pidgin版本号都加了epoch，导致打的包在debian上没法满足依赖关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我现在明白为啥pl粉丝有资本吆喝perl的web app, BugZilla
<lainme> supercat: 我想到的解决办法是手动写依赖，去掉epoch。或者为所有版本重新编译带epoch的pidgin
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<lainme> supercat: 你觉得何着更好，还是有别的方法？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一山还有一山高，一烂还比一烂烂
<supercat>  为每个发行版写一个吧…………
<supercat> lainme: 对了，或者乃写一个“或”的关系吧
<supercat> lainme: pidgin | pidgin-epoch
<huangya> 早晨问了一个问题，得到了ofan的回答，但我依然没解决。现发贴询问，请各位大大看下：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=385915
<kk> huangya ⇪ ti: 随机端口值的具体值怎样得到？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<lainme> supercat: 不过通常的版本号本来就隐含了epoch=0。这样相当于 pidgin(>=0:2.8.0) | pidgin(>=1:2.8.0)，那么连1:2.6.0都可以满足依赖了
<imadper> huangya: 为毛你的服务端要用随机端口? 别人怎么找到你?
<iGoogle> imadper: 这样显得gaoji。
<imadper> iGoogle: 是我理解错了吗? 我要是把服务器端口随机了.. 然后每次dhcp, 地址还随机, 那就更高级了...
<imadper> huangya: 肯定是 ofan 这小子让你的服务器用的随机端口?
<huangya> imadper：我这里只是举个例子，帖子的程序只是说明一下，有些情况要用的
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.
<huangya> 大家只要告诉我怎样得到这个随机端口的具体值就行，至于为什么要在其他程序选择随机端口，我一两句话也说不清
<roylez_> cfy: 渣稀
<cfy> roylez_: 渣乐
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好...
<roylez_> cfy: 看来还是得每天踢你两次....
<lainme> supercat: 或许我可以调整下顺序，试试用或关系。
<cfy> roylez_: 别ban就行....
<roylez_> .
<lainme> supercat: thanks
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez_: how i met your mother挺好看的
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> cfy: lol
<roylez_> cfy: 刚刚看了lockout，还行
<cfy> roylez_: lockout是啥?
<iGoogle> 想起了一句： all your mother fucker are gone died.
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: s/died/dead 吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 某game里面经常出现的。我抄袭的。
<iGoogle> 似乎不是dead? 不记得了
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: MeaCulpa 应该不会错
<iGoogle> 说不定那是首歌曲的名称。下次验证
<roylez_> iGoogle: all your mother fuckers are gonna to die
<cfy> 还是主席gaoji
<iGoogle> 版本太多了。下次找原始版本吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: s/gonna to/gonna/吧
<iGoogle> 18m的家伙们，估计经常这么对骂。 cfy
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 文学帝来了
<cfy> iGoogle: +1
<iGoogle> 反正没有to
<iGoogle> 看来酷胖更正确
 * MeaCulpa 骂人没那么长吧，:"DIE! Mother fucker..."
<iGoogle> ...
 * cfy 真相 cc iGoogle 
 * cfy 他们这么骂的 cc iGoogle 
<MeaCulpa> your mother fucker 难道是说对方妈妈的fucker...
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> 洋人真有趣~~
<MeaCulpa> 冻香蕉满塞
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 昨天jay3打到早上5点。今天下午5点起床。
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 随机端口值的具体值怎样得到？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385915 请问刚开始给服务器程序端口号赋值0后，服务器程序 获得一个随机端口值，这个随机端口值的具体值怎样得到？ 以下是一个简单的时间服务程序（当然这个程序的在正常情况下是使用固定端口的，但 …
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨生活惬意
<zuriaake> k
<alvin_rxg> now working on Ubuntu 1204.
<alvin_rxg> damned fcitx
<lainme> alvin_rxg: It's working on my machine
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 不是， fcitx 会在每个新窗口里自动打开… 虽然是英文模式
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 哦。漏看了
<lenage> i
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alvin_rxg> 真不知道谁翻译的 fcitx 英文…… 不知所云。
<Ansik> imadper: ？
<imadper> Ansik: 什么?
<Ansik> 今天是不是你告诉我怎么在emacs下用fcitx
<imadper> Ansik: 我忘了我告诉谁了...
<Ansik> 现在问题来了。在终端下直接export可以用了。
<Ansik> 我怎么才能一启动emacs就可以用
<Ansik> 我在.xinitrc里面export不起作用啊。
<imadper> Ansik: profile里面设置
<Ansik> ~/.profle这里？
<imadper> Ansik: 我是在/etc/profile里面设置的
<Ansik> 我试试
<ansik> imadper: OK. thx.
<imadper> Ansik: 不客气
<ansik> 还有个问题，我现在输¨双引号，必需按两次才能出来，为什么？每次在xterm里执行带引号的命令都无效。
<ansik> 好像字编码有问题一样。
<imadper> ansik: 没明白你描述的情况
 * gfrog__ 回来了。
<imadper> gfrog_: 你尾巴越来越长了...
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃要乖一些。。
<supercat> gfro__ g他退化了
<supercat> gfrog__ 他退化了
<supercat> 变成frog应该木有尾巴的
<ansik> 无论在什么地方想输入一个双引号，必需按两次双引号键，才能显示一个¨
<ansik> 如果在xterm里输入带有引号的命令，都显示无效的命令。
<ansik> 引号的字符编码好像不对。就像全角和半角的区别一样，我感觉。
<imadper> ansik: 不知道...
<ansik> 我再查一查.
 * imadper 连摁两次单引号, 出一个双引号... cc cfy 
<onlyhate> ''
<onlyhate> 酱紫么
<ansik> 不是
<ansik> 单引号就按不出来.
<onlyhate> 额
<imadper> ansik: 键盘坏了...
<onlyhate> ` ' ???
<ansik> shift加单引号连按两次才能出现一个双引号.
<ansik> 在控制台下就正常了.
<ansik> 我感觉是字体哪设置有问题,好像装了fcitx后就这样了.
<imadper> ansik: 只有分号是这样, fcitx的话
<imadper> ansik: 双引号不应该呀
<ansik> fcitx的官方文档写的好乱.在网上看了一堆东西,东装西装,好不容易能用了,成这样了.
<imadper> ansik: 没有吧... fcitx还是很简单装上的吧...
<hamo> roylez_: 看到照片了么？
<imadper> ansik: 你切换成英文, 然后再试试
<ansik> 我在fcitx下输入双引号单引号就没问题,但切成英文就不行了.
<imadper> ansik: ....
<onlyhate> 全角了吧
<ansik> 英文也有全角?
<onlyhate> 或者中文符号
<onlyhate> 有额
<imadper> onlyhate: 显然不是全角...
<ansik> 我感觉像中文.
<imadper> onlyhate: 他是摁两次输入一个双引号.
<ansik> 对对对.
<onlyhate> 是不是键盘设置不对
<cfy> imadper: ''..
<onlyhate> 你打开方式不对吧
<ansik> 而且输入的这个引号还不被系统承认.
<ansik> 不可能啊,在控制台下就正常的.
<onlyhate> 可能你的键盘映射没对吧
<onlyhate> 不是us101键盘
<ansik> US101?
<ansik> 普通键盘啊.
<onlyhate> 不知道那专业名词
<ansik> 笔记本自带的.
<onlyhate> 软件设置的
<andyhou> man ls
<onlyhate> 类似安装时让你选择键盘类型的那个
<andyhou> 没有这个
<onlyhate> 不知道叫啥术语
 * imadper 怎么可能是不是us101
<hamo> adam8157 虚蛋...
<ansik> 选的是US啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<andyhou> 为什么man 不到ls
<imadper> ansik: 不是这个的问题
<onlyhate> fcitx那里有设置吧
<andyhou> man也可以重新下载么
<andyhou> man man 为啥可以
<onlyhate> fcitx 可能用的不是系统的
<adam8157> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e9f0cbbgw1dwii5t7kz1j.jpg
<andyhou> 大婶们， man 不到ls什么情况，重新安装一遍man?
<hamo> adam8157 这个果然适合你..
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里？
<hamo> roylez_: 面基照...
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里？丫骗人
<adam8157> hamo: pm我dropbox地址
<hamo> adam8157 我发imagebin去
<adam8157> hamo: 别啊!
<hamo> 额...
<hamo> adam8157 好吧...等我dropbox
<hamo> roylez_: ^^^
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 直接在win pe下格式化了ubuntu和xp 全盘格式化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385923 电脑上显示 error: can't find... grub rescue> 1 u盘进winpe卡那里 工具箱进不去 2光盘gost xp装不了卡住 3安装版xp进不去 4ubuntu光盘安不上 5把硬盘拔下来可进入pe但是插上pe不能发现 应该是c盘没删 …
<roylez_> hamo: 骗人的丫不是好伢
<andyhou> roylez:前辈，man 不到ls是什么情况
<adam8157> hamo: 你们最后去哪吃的
<hamo> adam8157 你猜？
<roylez_> andyhou: MANPATH鬼了
<adam8157> hamo: 风波庄?
<andyhou> roylez:可以man到man
<hamo> adam8157 .
<hamo> adam8157 罗姐貌似不太适应那里的服务
<adam8157> hamo: 觉得吵?
<hamo> adam8157 天朝特色吧...我感觉的..
 * hamo dropbox好慢...
<andyhou> no manual entry for ls 是什么情况
<roylez_> hamo: 毒龙女太热情？裸姐吃不消？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a18fbf97jw1dwg7mmjs8nj.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 重口席...
<onlyhate> 没有for ls的手册单元么
<roylez_> adam8157: out
<archl> hamo: 好了。
<archl> adam8157不睡么。
<andyhou> onlyhate: 是不是info的手册要比man全？
<adam8157> archl: 再去一次再睡 =,=
<onlyhate> 再去一次???
<archl> roylez 毒龙？
<roylez_> adam8157: ...还没睡够？
<onlyhate> 好黄
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 生病 虚了
<onlyhate> 在A片的翻译经常看到这个"在去一次再睡"
<archl> roylez 让他睡，两天睡 28小时就好了
 * hamo 蛋蛋的基友昨晚太强势了...
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<hottea> hi,这儿有没有人做过软件文档翻译啊?
<andyhou> onlyhate: 前辈，是不是缺包才会不全
<andyhou> onlyhate: Mandriva的
<adam8157> hamo: 你闭眼的
<onlyhate> 我是后生
<onlyhate> 不是前辈
<imadper> mandriva不是早就没了. 叫mageia了... cc andyhou
<adam8157> hamo: 我的胸肌 =,=
<gebjgd> 还有人用mandriva呢
<adam8157> hamo: 就这一张?
<imadper> gebjgd: 是嘛?
<gebjgd> 那土的掉渣的发行版版
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 而且, 早就成了mageia了...
<hamo> adam8157 对啊，我也发现我闭眼了...
<andyhou> imadper:别人用的，我就是帮忙问一下，因为我也没遇见过man手册不全的问题。。。
<bigbird_> info手册比较全
<imadper> andyhou: man手册都是一堆的压缩文档吧.. 考过去也能用...
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...我就这一张..还是个闭眼的...
<imadper> bigbird_: info的手册不全, 细致一些而已
<adam8157> archl: 求传两张 dropbox
<bigbird_> 对，我就是这个意思
<adam8157> archl: pm
<andyhou> imadper:那哪个全呢。。。还是重新下一个man?
<hamo> archl: 求我那张没闭眼的...
<archl> adam8157 dropbox没和你连接，怎么分享？
<imadper> andyhou: 都试试呗. info用的少.
<onlyhate> 其实xp的系统需求要比ubuntu小额
<andyhou> imadper:哦，多谢大神
<onlyhate> 256内存可以跑xp，跑不了ubuntu的livecd
<archl> hamo: 我的手机夜景拍摄真差。。。
<adam8157> archl: get url之后可以和任意人share
<imadper> adam8157: 蛤蟆的眼珠又大又凸, 怎么还会照不到?
<imadper> andyhou: 别乱叫....
<hamo> archl:  貌似噪点还真不少...
<adam8157> imadper: 肚子照到了
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 光圈调大 曝光时间增长
<bigbird_> onlyhate,开个虚拟内存就能流畅跑
<imadper> adam8157: 还能照到肚子... 这角度..
<onlyhate> jusss你是谁
<onlyhate> 开我小房干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 一美女恋爱多年要结婚了，可因男友不信佛教，所以父母不同意。于是美女劝男友研究佛学，早日信佛。过了段时间，父母问其男友的近况，美女说他已经信奉佛教了。父母满意的说：“那你们可以准备结婚了。” 美女哭了起来，哽咽着说：“他信的太深，当和尚去了。”
<imadper> onlyhate: jusss 是大洋马, 他要跟你开房...
<archl> adam8157怎么得到那 url
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] [MKV/2.15GB] 台湾  李宗瑞  高清2.15GB 流出  20段视频
<onlyhate> 找 adam8157 额， 他要再去一次才睡呢
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 介个你们下了吗？
<hamo> archl: 点文件以后上面有个get link
<archl> hamo:  nautilus 里好像没有
<onlyhate> 李宗瑞是谁
<onlyhate> av么
<hamo> archl: 居然用nautilus...去网页客户端吧..
<andyhou> 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 不是
<adam8157> archl: 右键 get link  可能你版本太低吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 台湾 高富帅啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 迷奸60位女星
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 牛逼列
<onlyhate> 额
<imadper> pigman: 你改名字叫 bigman, 也可以做到
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 谢谢
<imadper> 前提是你名副其实的话...
<archl> adam8157 hamo 要等一下。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你们都是那么热爱技术的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 有没有弄出来啥东西......
<imadper> 我写过c语言的helloworld
<jusss> 体育缺考了，被告知不能补考，只能等毕业时的大补考，真恶心，
<onlyhate> UbuntuTalk应该没有吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 不知道怎么写
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 撸过
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 不能补考
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 为啥
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 这么不人性化
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你们啥大学
<jusss> 但是去了，但是操场没人，后来就去上cad课了
<onlyhate> UbuntuTalk你说迷奸60位女星的技术么
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 直接找那个体育老师
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 肯定你得罪他了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 不然体育怎么会挂
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 可能是
<archl> adam8157 hamo https://www.dropbox.com/s/w42cj6rb6f1y3y6/20120902_003.jpg?m
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Dropbox - 20120902_003.jpg - Simplify your life (@ dropbox.com)
<jusss> 恶心死这个渣学校了
<imadper> hamo: 叫我 色大象 试试看
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 啥学校
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 透露下
<hamo> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> cherrot: 猛烈践踏色貘!!!
<imadper> hamo: 多谢. 搞定了
<archl> 。
 * hamo ...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你是 色大象？
<jusss> 石家庄一所垃圾专科
<hamo> imadper: 你这bot太无良了...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我看到六个人的照片
<imadper> hamo: 谁叫我这个, 我都骂色貘, 哈哈~　谁让他给我起外号～　
<adam8157> archl: 赶紧改名或者删掉.... 我下好了
<archl> cherrot https://www.dropbox.com/s/w42cj6rb6f1y3y6/20120902_003.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 什么情况这些谁的照片哟
<archl> cherrot 这是更好的版本。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 再看一张
<imadper> 刚说到你, 就看你上来了~
<cherrot> archl, 什么？
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘~
<cherrot> imadper, 发我艳照了？ 给瞅瞅
<imadper> che
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你和越南妹如何了？
<imadper> cherrot: 没有... 色貘....
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 越南人适合你啊，越南人挺多挺可爱的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没认识
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 噪点如此之多
<imadper> archl: 哪个是hamo?
 * jusss 讨厌学校
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 说的手机拍摄的
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 学校啥学校这么让人讨厌
 * hamo 额...这次曝光了...
<archl> hamo: 。
<imadper> hamo: 哪个是你?
<cherrot> archl, 你严重变形啊。。。
<jusss> 石家庄的垃圾专科
<archl> hamo:  我以为你很魁梧的。
<hamo> imadper: 你猜
<archl> hamo:  :)
<imadper> hamo: adam和gforg前面的那个?
<cherrot> imadper, 你看哪个最想蹦起来
<adam8157> archl: 快毁灭证据...
 * hamo ...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 哦  垃圾专科
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 莫非是 蓝翔技校
<archl> adam8157 毁灭了
<jusss> 不是
<imadper> hamo: 手里拿的是什么?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 郑东邦
<imadper> archl: 你发礼物了?
<cherrot> imadper, 尚方宝剑
<hamo> imadper: 让你不来...
<archl> imadper: 恩。
 * adam8157 手里是葵花宝典
<imadper> adam8157: 那你已经炼成了...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 像那么回事
<cherrot> archl, 这么快就销毁了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 前排矮个子是谁啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 对号入座 看看
<gebjgd> 蓝翔技校是名校
<archl> 是啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 是滴
<gebjgd> 比清华北大强多了
<imadper> pigman: 你这样说, 让 hamo 情何以堪....
<gebjgd> 清华北大早就臭了
<hamo> pigman 是不是前排那个最帅？
<gebjgd> 名不副实
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] gmail 提示 talk@ubuntu的信息，g+也提示
<cherrot> https://photos-3.dropbox.com/si/2048x1536/UbotsbabrkX4Mutq9-TEOweYLUZNNVgYbJtnNdYYpRE/708868/1346684400/a5b48c8/20120902_003.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 连个都提示真烦
<imadper> hamo: 你拍照的时候如果跳起来, 真心不错~
<cherrot> 还是能看到的。。
<andyhou> imadper:推荐一个文字界面的linux版本呗
<imadper> andyhou: 啥意思?
 * imadper 怎么这么多人不认识...
<andyhou> imadper:就是没有图形界面。。。
<imadper> andyhou: archlinux
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我表示是新人
<imadper> andyhou: 什么linux都可以, 不启动gdm/xorg就行了
<andyhou> imadper:哦，多谢
<archl> cherrot: 我去掉这个链接了？
 * hamo 哇哇哇！我要减肚子！
<cherrot> archl, 嗯哪 反正我们都有～
<adam8157> cherrot: 干啥啊, 不要曝光啊
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 推断 前排矮个子是 hamo
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 是不是哇
<cherrot> hamo, 照片里确实有蛤蟆功的范儿。。。
 * hamo 我的光辉形象啊！！！
<cherrot> adam8157, 不曝光。。留着玉照 :D
<adam8157> cherrot: 你也把这链接去掉啊
<jusss> adam8157: irssi怎么关闭小房间
<adam8157> jusss: /close
<cherrot> adam8157, 都发出来了 怎么去。。。 那个是archl图片的原始链接。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 被你曝光了...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 5 Cancer-Fighting Spices
<cherrot> adam8157, :D  主要是 hamo 太亮了
 * hamo 卧槽，主席你真是屌爆啦！
<jusss> adam8157: unkown command close
<adam8157> cherrot: archl 从dropbox里删掉...
<adam8157> jusss: /window close
<adam8157> hamo: 啥子
 * hamo 不愧是gaoji学的PHD。。。
<archl> adam8157 文件删掉了，但是不去 remove link，还是存在。。。
<hamo> adam8157 基席居然猜出了谁是谁...
<archl> roylez_ 席子
<cherrot> hamo, 全中？
<hamo> cherrot: 真心全中
<cherrot> hamo, 哇 拜主席 roylez_
<imadper> 就认出三个...
<hamo> roylez_: 蛋蛋没去么？
<hamo> hamo: 去了啊
<hamo> hamo: 最右边那坨
<hamo> roylez_: 哦，把蛋蛋认成你了。他是长得最凶的那个...
<hamo> hamo: 嗯嗯呢
<hamo> roylez_: 你是蛋蛋前面那个啤酒肚？
<hamo> hamo: ...
<kk> hamo:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cherrot> hamo, 啤酒肚真心明显。。
<imadper> cherrot: 十月怀胎..
<\rs> imadper: roylez在北京？
<cherrot> archl, 难道dropbox不能物理删除？
<roylez_> \rs: 魔都
<adam8157> roylez_: 我怎么就凶了  今天虚的不行 完全没凶器
<imadper> \rs: 不在呀
<cfy> hamo: 哪个是 roylez?
<roylez_> adam8157: 坏人的样子
<adam8157> roylez_: 擦...
<roylez_> adam8157: 把kk踢了，让 蛤蟆 贴完
 * cherrot 完了 我泄露了艳照。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 继续贴
<hamo> roylez_: 还有？没了啊？
<roylez_> hamo: 聊天记录
<adam8157> cherrot: 你把绝对地址泄露了... share link已经不好使了
<hamo> roylez_: 对啊，没了啊...
<hamo> roylez_: 明白了，我剩下的话被kk搞了
<hamo> roylez_: 我贴到哪了？
<cherrot> adam8157, 嗯啊。。。。 面壁去 lol
<roylez_> 贴到啤酒肚
<hamo> roylez_: 你是蛋蛋前面那个啤酒肚？
<hamo> hamo: ...
<hamo> hamo: 肚子这么明显...
<hamo> roylez_: 蛤蟆肚
<hamo> roylez_: huntxu是后面那个小个子，对吧
<hamo> hamo: 我看看啊
<hamo> hamo: 嗯
<roylez_> nnnd kk
<archl> cherrot: 不知道。
<lolicon> ...
<hamo> roylez_: 到哪了？
<jusss> roylez_: +10086
<roylez_> hamo: 23:07 <         hamo > roylez_: huntxu是后面那个小个子，对吧
<archl> lolicon:  你拒绝见面，没有你的照片。
<cherrot> roylez_, 太犇了
<hamo> hamo: 我看看啊
<hamo> hamo: 嗯
<lolicon> archl: 这啥
<hamo> hamo: 中间那个
<hamo> roylez_: 最前面的那个红衣服妥妥的是裸姐
<hamo> hamo: 为啥？
<hamo> roylez_: 刚回国的种种不知道把手望哪里放的感觉，对么
<hamo> hamo: 卧槽，你屌爆了
<hamo> hamo: 继续...猜猜谁是基蛙...
<lolicon> archl: 线下活动？
<hamo> roylez_: hunt前面那个估计是 cherrot ，无良人士的样子
<hamo> hamo: 左边？
<hamo> roylez_: 猥琐绿色的，就是基蛙拉
<hamo> roylez_: 我猜的对么
<hamo> hamo: 屌爆了你
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<hamo> roylez_: 贴给蛋蛋基蛙他们看看吧 lol
 * hamo 我觉得主席分析罗姐的最经典...
<cherrot> archl, 刚回国的种种不知道把手望哪里放的感觉
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnd 你都见过我的, 上来还猜错
<cherrot> roylez_, 我这么像 无良人士么。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 必须的
<archl> roylez ？ 种种？不止放手。。。
 * cherrot 面壁去…… 
<roylez_> adam8157: 我上来就找最凶的 hamo ，结果你最凶...
 * hamo 我还凶？我多善良啊...
<lolicon> cherrot: 那是哪里
<cherrot> roylez_, 我哪里不良了……
<adam8157> roylez_: 我怎么就凶了, 蛤蟆也不凶啊 =,=
<cherrot> lolicon, 帝都啊
<archl> cherrot: 你的照片。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 丫的敢不看我发的视频链接，显然无良
<cherrot> roylez_, 哦 我懂了……
<archl> cherrot:   看起来和你给我的差很多哦。
 * lolicon 我又不在帝都 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 基蛙是老实人的样子，或者说是闷骚
<archl> lolicon: 以前我说我去找你，你当场拒绝了
<cherrot> archl, .... 你相机太弱了！ 都变形了。。。 :(
<archl> cherrot: 哈哈
<hamo> roylez_: 我猜是后者...
<lolicon> archl: when where ...
<hamo> archl: 我都变形了..
<hamo> archl: 明显肚子被突出了嘛
<cherrot> hamo, 你没变
<archl> lolicon: 。
 * lolicon 妈妈说女孩子不要随便和陌生人见面
<adam8157> cherrot: 他肚子比照出来的还大
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗
<roylez_> adam8157: 去的什么鬼地方啊，墙上都是些啥啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 也是  hamo 是不够突出
<adam8157> roylez_: beta coffee  墙上是乱涂鸦
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞得跟公厕涂鸦一样
<lolicon> roylez_: 公厕只会涂46级办证同性交往枪支毒品
<hamo> lolicon: 真有经验...
<roylez_> lolicon: 小米手机照样也涂好不
<archl> lolicon: 我不是女孩子，你也不是。
<bigbird_> 晚安啦大家
<archl> lolicon: 。。难道你是小女孩。。。。
<hamo> lolicon: 妹纸？
<cherrot> hamo, 暴露本性。。
<lolicon> hamo: 你猜？
<archl> lolicon:  你真的是？
 * hamo 妹纸要关心...嗯嗯...
<roylez_> hamo: 突然觉得喊你蛤蟆挺贴切的
<hamo> roylez_: 滚粗...
<cherrot> roylez_, 我一眼就认出 hamo 了
<roylez_> cherrot: ...
 * hamo 苍天啊，大地啊！
<cherrot> roylez_, 就是看外形神似。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 他有个蛤蟆肚儿
<archl> hamo: 。体型来说，是你的可能最大。
<archl> hamo: 但是我就是不敢确认。
<roylez_> archl: 你的相机照的？
<hamo> archl: 额...怎么可能...我就是肚子稍微有点挺...
<archl> roylez是。
<roylez_> archl: 1.4M一张，真是的
<archl> roylez 用错模式，用错软件
<archl> 应该用夜景或换blessn900拍摄
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙你的眼睛好鼓
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆你的肚子好鼓
<archl> roylez处理了照片一下。
 * cherrot 看情况要合体。。
 * hamo ...
 * adam8157 .
 * hamo 乃们这群坏人！
 * cherrot 困觉去
<cfy> hamo: 受伤了?
<hamo> cfy: 额...必须的...
<cfy> hamo: 然后,离北京而去了?
<hamo> cfy: 然后决定去碎叫了...
<cfy> hamo: ...碎叫+1
<archl> 为什么。
<archl> 笑话 hamo 干嘛。。。
<archl> cfy:  欺负鸭子才好玩
<adam8157> archl: 谁是鸭子
<archl> adam8157 cfy
<adam8157> cfy: 你是鸭子?
<Nickle> hi
<Nickle> is there anybody?
<Nickle> I want to sure I'm in.
<onlylove> 这中文频道，可以不讲英文不
<Nickle> 有人和?
<zuriaake`> ......
<zuriaake`> fuk you assssssshole
<Nickle> 终于有人了..
<Nickle> 这是linux的吧?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 是的
<archl> 。
<alvin_rxgrxg> so ugly...
<gebjgd> zuriaake`: 来吧
<gebjgd> zuriaake`: 不来都不行
<gebjgd> zuriaake`: 屁眼正痒痒
<gebjgd> 跑了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在家？
<gebjgd> ofan: 邪门了 linux的pps上总是有新片子 win上的看不到
<gebjgd> ofan: 似乎新的ati驱动给力了
<gebjgd> ofan: 看pps不慢了
<gebjgd> 有人么？
<minus2731> hi all!
<minus2731> 新Arch用户向贵频道报到！
<gebjgd> minus2731: 去#archlinux-cn
<minus2731> gebjgd: 据说此频道已被arch党攻占
<gebjgd> minus2731: 是的 老arch党特来迎接你
<minus2731> 当了六七年的slackware党
<minus2731> 换了新机器，slackware不能用了
<minus2731> 然后装ubuntu，用是能用，太不习惯了
<minus2731> 然后投奔arch
<gebjgd> minus2731: 明智
<gebjgd> minus2731: 四年的arch用户来迎接你
<minus2731> 六七年不止……似乎03还是04年就开始slackware了
<minus2731> 好怀念呐
<ofan> 這裏就是arch頻道
<alvin_rxg> 艹， udev 真煞笔
<ofan> loool
<minus2731> ibus跟scim比起来
<minus2731> 似乎少了用快捷键来选择输入法的功能
<gebjgd> minus2731: 那你还行03 年我还用rh呢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭，你去开个 udev common rules 的项目吧，准保吃香
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 自帶規則就是吧
<alvin_rxg> 烂规则啊……  dvb 他妈的还需要 root 或者 root 组的权限啊？！
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥dvb
<alvin_rxg> af9015
<gebjgd> ofan: 电视卡
<ofan> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 設置個別的組
<ofan> 把自己加進取
<alvin_rxg> 这 udev rules 和 以前写 polikit 有啥区别呀。都是折腾，烦死了
<ofan> 誰有電影或電視劇推薦
<gebjgd> ofan: pps
<alvin_rxg> 现在是煞笔的 660 权限。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: pps全是國產的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就在看jason的片
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国片子
<ofan> 老片吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 新的
<ofan> 肯定妹人看
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是没人看 是win和android上的梅雨
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是没人看 是win和android上的没有 只有linux的有
<ofan> 不用linux看
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就没有了
<ofan> android上的pps和風行都很渣
<ofan> 播放不了
<gebjgd> 我这里linux上播的很流畅
<gebjgd> 上网本子看的
<ofan> 資源也很少
<gebjgd> linux的版本资源多
<ofan> aur李有？
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然
<gebjgd> of
<ofan> 等着試試
<gebjgd> ofan: 看了很久了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就是不明白为毛 win上 android上没有新片子
<gebjgd> ofan: 只有linux的有
<gebjgd> ofan: pps还想让linux上的版本烂尾
<ofan> gebjgd: 估計忘了更新linux版
<ofan> gebjgd: 都屏蔽國外ip了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是linux版本没有更新。 但是每次新片在linux上的版本都能看到
<gebjgd> ofan: win和android上都是垃圾老片子
<ofan> gebjgd: 我說ppslinux版
<ofan> win和android的都屏蔽新片了
<gebjgd> ofan: 哦难怪
<gebjgd> ofan: 那什么人能看到新片子？
<ofan> 在國內看好點
<gebjgd> ofan: 付费的？
<ofan> 不過現在對pps評價都不高
<ofan> gebjgd: 免費的就自己招資源
<ofan> netflix更新也慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要下载
<gebjgd> ofan: 懒的下载
<ofan> 新上映的基本不會有
<ofan> 除非看hdtv
<ofan> hdtv也不一定有
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以 让那你现在去看pps
<gebjgd> ofan: linux上有新片
<ofan> 我想看的基本只有槍版
<gebjgd> of
<gebjgd> ofan: 有个jason的新片
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<ofan> 我不看言情和老少皆宜的片子
<gebjgd> ofan: 枪战
<ofan> 沒啥興趣
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你要看什么
<ofan> 普羅米修斯
<ofan> ted
<gebjgd> ofan: 我看过了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我看过了
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩兒去
<minus2731> ibus就是个奇葩输入法！苏哲不管SCIM了简直是历史罪人！
<minus2731> （吐槽完毕，想办法patch ibus去）
<gebjgd> minus2731: 你傻啊
<gebjgd> minus2731: 直接fcitx
<minus2731> gebjgd: 我要用的输入法比较多
<minus2731> anthy也要用，m17n也要用
<gebjgd> minus2731: 比如？
<gebjgd> minus2731: anthy是啥？
<minus2731> 打日语用anthy，打藏文、缅甸文、希腊文……用m17n，打国际音标用scim自己的tables
<minus2731> 本来是这样
<minus2731> 受到rime的蛊惑才投奔的ibus
<gebjgd> minus2731: 这么牛逼
<gebjgd> minus2731: 那你只能ibus了
<minus2731> scim什么都有，就是没有rime
<minus2731> rime实在太口爱了
<gebjgd> rime是啥
<minus2731> 前面在windows里装了一个
<gebjgd> 从来没听说过
<minus2731> gebjgd: http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/
<alvin_rxg> Title: rimeime - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting (@ google.com)
<gebjgd> minus2731: 能输入啥？
<gebjgd> minus2731: 我只用拼音
<minus2731> 主要是拼音，但是可以打方言拼音
<GanJinLin> 哈 广东话么？
<gebjgd> minus2731: 不会方言
<minus2731> 还可以自己设计方言拼音的码表，这个输入法架构提供词库
<GanJinLin> 看他们用广东话聊天好神奇
<minus2731> 第一个可以打字流利的上海话拼音！
<GanJinLin> 恩 真不错
<GanJinLin> 今天在折腾Gentoo有点纠结～
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 有钱 有时间
<gebjgd> minus2731: 确实scim不错 似乎suse还是在用
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 电费
<MarconM> nihao ?
<minus2731> 就是scim不支持rime
<gebjgd> minus2731: 你可能需要 但是不是所有人需要
<gebjgd> minus2731: ibus就是太慢了
<supercat> 其实mozc比anthy好用…………虽然它的开发很那啥…………
<ofan> 在用rime
<ofan> 很好用
<ofan> 只是詞庫還是有點少
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用rime干嘛？
<ofan> 打字
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用拼音就够了
<minus2731> ofan: 我改了rime/default.yaml
<minus2731> 加了几个输入法进去
<minus2731> 但是都不管用
<minus2731> 名字会出现在选单里
<minus2731> 但都是英文名
<minus2731> 进去了也不能打字
<gebjgd> minus2731: 你不用ibus就是因为慢？
<minus2731> gebjgd: 用，就是嫌不能用快捷键切语言
<gebjgd> minus2731: 哦
<gebjgd> minus2731: 很久没用ibus了
<minus2731> 先下，看重启X，rime的码表名会不会好
<supercat> iBus 1.4还能用快捷键切换的，到1.4.99就不行了
<supercat> 好在Debian这边还木有升级到1.4.99……
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://35423.nbmnbmnb3.6600.org/165mnjki/
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 換登錄了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛需要登录？
<alvin_rxg> not my stuff
<gebjgd> 没有账户
<ofan> gebjgd: 用qq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这女人是谁？
<alvin_rxg> 关我鸟事啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是你的熟人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还以为你认识的人
<NWMonster> 没当深夜，QQ已经不会弹窗的时候，这里总是很热闹
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你怎么不去搞日本女孩
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 没钱
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不用钱吧 只要jj大
<GanJinLin> - -！
<gebjgd> 赶紧淋
<ofan> NWMonster: 日本？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 唉。。。。只要有钱，JJ再小女人眼里也很大
<ofan> NWMonster: 去風俗店
<NWMonster> 没有钱，JJ再大顶个P用
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本女人很饥渴的
<NWMonster> ofan: 太浪费钱了。。。。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 那是中年女性
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你jj大绝对没有问题的 生活费都解决了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我还小，饶了我吧。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 也行啊
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不小了
<GanJinLin> 吓坏小朋友了。。。。
<GanJinLin> 请教一下 怎么回复别人的发言呢？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 。。。。你们都很坏。。。
<NWMonster> /msg
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 对方昵称
<GanJinLin> gebjgd
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你还装清纯
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 大叔级别的人了
<ofan> NWMonster: 大叔級別的人了
<ofan> NWMonster: 風俗店很貴？
<gebjgd> ofan: 他都去过 所以他知道贵
<GanJinLin> gebjgd, 原来要加个逗号
<NWMonster> gebjgd ofan:很贵啊
<NWMonster> 不便宜的
<NWMonster> 我个屌丝消费不起
<ofan> NWMonster: 多少一次
<GanJinLin> gebjgd test
<ofan> 怎麼收費的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你看你看 你知道的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 很贵都知道
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 笨 用tab自动补齐
<GanJinLin> NWMonster, 我在日本的同事都是节衣缩食的那种
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我的同学在日本工作了快5年了
<ofan> 日本不能移民
<NWMonster> gebjgd GanJinLin：很贵的，45分钟1w2日元左右
<GanJinLin> gebjgd, 那可以买房子了！！
<gebjgd> ofan: 能长居
<GanJinLin> NWMonster 那就是1千块左右？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看 NWMonster 价格都知道
<ofan> 喔槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 一定搞过了
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 日本那破地方
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我看过报价的杂志
<NWMonster> 没搞过
<GanJinLin> gebjgd, 我觉得都比天朝好！！
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不惜
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不信
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 有核辐射
<NWMonster> 。。。。。。。。。
<NWMonster> 我感觉在日本搞韩国鸡比较合适
<NWMonster> 价位适中，品质比较高
<GanJinLin> gebjgd, 起码他们知道被辐射了，在天朝被射死了都不知道 呵呵
<NWMonster> 整容前啥样就无从知晓了
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 那就移民东南亚吧
<GanJinLin> gebjgd, 那边太穷了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你连韩国的价格都知道
<gebjgd> GanJinLin: 新加坡穷？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 没有我只是看照片，韩国的貌似划算些
<GanJinLin> gebjgd,  不穷，其实是我见识浅薄 不知道东南亚是哪些国家
<NWMonster> 不过听日本人告诉我，韩国的广告很多都是假的
<NWMonster> 照片很漂亮，到店里一般都没这号人
<NWMonster> 还有可能给你找个中国鸡
<NWMonster> 日到中国鸡就不值了，不如回国便宜
<NWMonster> xD
<NWMonster> 淡淡的发现，我知道的是否太多了
<GanJinLin> 拜大神！
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你一定搞过
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你知道的太多了
<ofan> NWMonster: 轉機的時候在日本呆過一次，差點進去消費
<NWMonster> ofan: 很多日本鸡是不让外国人搞的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你也够厉害了
<NWMonster> ofan: 哦，美国人除外
<gebjgd> ofan: 竟然能在日本转机
<gebjgd> ofan: 你亮下你的美国护照就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 就会让你搞了
<NWMonster> http://www.asahi.com/news/intro/TKY201208310444.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 朝日新聞デジタル：若者の性交経験率、低下の背景は - ニュース (@ asahi.com)
<fivesheep> yo
<ofan> NWMonster: 爲毛？
<NWMonster> ofan: 不知道。。。
<ofan> NWMonster: 你能去麼
<NWMonster> ofan: 很多地方我也没法去
<chmm> who is online
<chmm> apt-get install gnome-shell
<chmm> when i log in the system just show me a picture
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-26
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：见到美女不能结巴     有一位男士在酒吧看到一位美丽的女子，便鼓起勇气去搭讪。  　　但是这位男士很紧张，所以讲话结结巴巴的。他说：“小…小…姐，我…我…我姓…姓…吴，能…能…能不能和…你…你聊…聊一聊？”  　　小姐善解人意的回答：“性无能没有关系，也许
<^k^> >> 还有其他的办法可以治好！”
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:37 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次Ubuntu12.04重启的时候总是提示Compiz正在运行TT http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447910 各位大神TT每次Ubuntu12.04重启的时候总是提示Compiz正在运行TT都要我等好久才能重新启动，但是如果执行关机的话就不会提示这个。我也没有开启3D效果，进入Ubuntu的时候就是正常进入的，就是重启的时候总是提示，
<^k^> >> 没有办法只能强制重启TT请问各位大神要如何解决呢TT 统计信息: 发表于 由 Syusukf — …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】如何传递USB设备给虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447912 我在 CENTOS 宿主机上 安装了KVM虚拟机系统 ，并配置了数台虚拟机，常用的 虚拟机 是安装 64位WINDOWS 7操作系统的。 出现的问题是： 1、我通过虚拟机信息添加了制定的USB设备（比如U盘、移动硬盘等）后，虚拟机发现了大容
<freeflying>  imtxc 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总有啥好事么
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 有人看到过 microcai 么
<MeaCulpa> .
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕早上好
<leemeng0x61> ./
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: .
<OT_iux> 哦，看来不用找他了…… 找到manual了
<OT_iux> 居然藏在机器人命令里……
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库啪早
<leemeng0x61> 库博
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<adam8157> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> adam8157, Aug 26 09:56:14 ultra kernel: [  467.341905] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e017 <keycode>' to make it known.
<freeflying> adam8157,  这个在那里设置好
<adam8157> freeflying: 这是你手表上的按键?
<freeflying> adam8157, 笔记本是上的好不
<adam8157> freeflying: kbd: /usr/bin/setkeycodes
<freeflying> adam8157, 又有新人啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 包名kdb, 你肯定有的
<leemeng0x61> ls
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪个组
<freeflying> adam8157, 我能发补丁到kernel去不
<freeflying> adam8157, 不知道，叫jerry huang
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是你们team的，就是jerry他们team的了
<adam8157> freeflying: 这keymap的东西
<freeflying> adam8157, 内核里不是也要做翻译吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 一会我去公司看看
<adam8157> freeflying: 是有, 但是一般都是reserved, 应该是什么没有定论, 你可以发个试试
<freeflying> adam8157, 在imput下面吗
<freeflying> adam8157, 现在怎么让这个设置永久呢，一开机就运行
<adam8157> freeflying: 改keymap 或者加到开机启动里 =,=
<adam8157> freeflying: 我找找代码在哪
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个keymap那个包里
<adam8157> freeflying: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KEYMAP
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: KEYMAP - ArchWiki
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: c程序, 运行的时候提示: Illegal instruction (core dumped), 是指令集不支持?? 我看里面有一些memset_sse2的代码
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 我猜是
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我擦... 渣渣reproducer....
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 没给源码?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 给了, 只不过我觉得sse2应该十年前的电脑都支持了呀....
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 可能是别的?
<NaoTanRen> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perf
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 可能吧.... 指令集相关的, 没接触过... 我去查查吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 不靠谱啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> freeflying: 是FE, directory里图片很猛....
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 啥渣cpu啊，sse2都搞不定。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 鉴定完毕, 换了个cpu就行了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 换 个 C P U......
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 就是换了个不同cpu的电脑...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我们组穷呀... 求土豪捐献一个cpu出来...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 莫装，beaker里都是乃们组的机器
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 那就好了!!! 我们组才几台机器...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 反正我去beaker翻机器，都是乃们组的。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 没法直接用
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你直接搜索ktd找机器的吧.. ..  >_<
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教60G的SSD，装UBUNTU的话如何分区，主要是SWAP分区会不会影响SSD的使用寿命 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447913 请教60G的SSD，装UBUNTU的话如何分区，主要是SWAP分区会不会影响SSD的使用寿命 统计信息: 发表于 由 philiar — 2013-08-26 10:29
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: ktd是神马？ 哦，好吧，貌似我都小半年没用beaker了。
<adam8157> 哈哈
<imtxc> ....
 * imtxc 体检一堆毛病……
<imtxc> 看来真得注意身体了哇
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 月经不调?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 胎位不正?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 晚期了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 走好... ....
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 前两天还看癌症楼来着
<Pudge> imtxc: 为什么放弃治疗！
<imtxc> Pudge: 没有放弃啊
<imtxc> Pudge: 才要接受治疗了
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 多去森林，可以促进DNA升级。
<freeflying> adam8157, 这照片尼玛无语了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<if_else> imtxc: 赶紧离开帝都。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 都36人了，太猛了
<adam8157> freeflying: mainland?
<imtxc> if_else: 不是空气的原因，肺部好像还行
<freeflying> 是啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 该吃吃，该喝喝吧。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 肝不好？
<Pudge> imtxc: 珍爱生命，远离it
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天好晒啊，乃成天跑步晒出荣誉线木有？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 凑合
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 昨天踩脚蹬船一小时, 感觉效果不错. 今天腿跟屁股都酸了...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 过了
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我安静时的心率是60左右
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 是有点儿过.. 感觉比跑步累..
<tryit> imtxc, 癌症？？真的假的
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 你要减肥要靠有氧运动
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跪拜
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 搞个心率表监测下
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 发一套设计模式的视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447914 这是尚学堂科技出的一套关于Java设计模式的视频教程，其实设计模式并不是Java所特有，任何语言都可以根据其原理设计出相应的设计模式来。在设计模式领域有一句话：尽信设计模式不如不信设计模式！希望此视频教程能让你的编
<^k^> >> 码更上一层楼。 视频地址在这里：http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/25 PS：爱酷学习网（htt …
<imtxc> tryit: 反正不健康，什么病就不知道了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 还要买东西? 没钱了都...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不过跑起来基本都在zone 2里
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 那天在颐和园把脚踏船当脚踏车踩。
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 为了健康投资
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 绕着十七孔桥跑了好几圈
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 膜拜..
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 膜拜啊。我跑步都Zone 5了。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 恩, 其实我是觉得那东西太丑了...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 心率比我骑车冲刺还快 T_T
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 跑步减肥的话，怎么控制运动量， 看心率么？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 问猴总 freeflying
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，跑步减肥是不是需要有个心率带什么的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 其实运动上瘾之后，不动弹了才会不爽。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我都是跑不动了就算了.
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 还得继续锻炼啊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我担心减肥成功之后肺挂了
 * NaoTanRen 受了两公斤...
<freeflying> imtxc, follow you breathe
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 最近不知道哪里犯病儿了，肚子疼，体重持续减低。。。
 * gfrog_away 要挂的节奏。
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 心率带你绑在衣服里，有啥美丑的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我肺一直不好, 气胸两次...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 恩, 我是说那块儿表...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 羡慕啊，我要是体重下降到65就好了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 或者能接手机?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 能，不过你手机估计不行
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 病了降体重还羡慕。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃的身高65kg太瘦了。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 要那个接口? 知道了, 那不行...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 70-75就好。
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 蓝牙4.0的也行
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 那我有
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 主要是肚子，我现在都是站着用电脑了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 腹肌撕裂者赛高
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, iphone的话你可以去收个 蓝牙的心率带，然后买个edomondo/runtistic
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跑步到一个阶段之后可以考虑其他的运动啦，游泳骑车神马的。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: gfrog_away freeflying 运动达人们推荐个心率带，能跟手机一起用的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 没iphone
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 游泳很塑身啊。还有泳装妹纸可以看。 lol
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我屌丝, 都是随便跑
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  最近在考虑游泳作为cross training
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 妈蛋，土豪上来就要蓝牙心率带啊。膜拜。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 白河白河！！ lol
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, S3也是可以的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我以为便宜来着？ 是不是百十元就可以
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 那水不能游，这两周的任务是找个游泳馆学会游泳
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 坏的百十块能买到。。。
<imtxc> ^^
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 欢迎来我大朝阳
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要是只检测心率就 DKN的吧
<imtxc> 又不要心率表
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 太远啊，中午不方便
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，其实我还是比较推荐鸟巢的。办个家庭卡还是叫亲子卡来着，还能带着娃儿玩儿。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 妈蛋，怎么说鸟巢去了，是水立方
<imtxc> 我去…… 居然要这么贵，2000+
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04-12.10-13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447915 Dell笔记本D620上不了无线就是因为没驱动，但是每次装都停在上面这步，后来按照这个论坛发帖，有人说升级就好了。 升级到12.10还是没搞定，又升级到13.04，结果又停在了下面这步骤 wl: Running module version sanity check. - Original module - No original module
<^k^> >> exists within this kernel - Installation - Installing to /lib/modules/3.2.0-51-generic-pae/updates/dkms/ depmo …
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 太远啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃有车啊。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 开车很麻烦，我们小区要抢车位
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，听起来好好玩儿。
<freeflying> 这周三夏鸥车位抽签，地面抽不到就要花钱买地下了
<freeflying> 悲催
<eexpress> freeflying: 这么惨哦。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo，有车不敢开这真是杯具啊。
<freeflying> eexpress, 是啊
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神，昨儿搞定木有？
<eexpress> 我都占2个车位。子母车位。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 中午的话，小区的车应该都跑出去了吧。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 关键现在路上二货太多，也不敢开了
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你那等于没说。没搞定哦。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，帝都真心二货太多了。
<freeflying> eexpress, 你们长沙那真是土匪的故乡啊，那叫开车啊
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 还木搞定。。。
<eexpress> 。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 长沙更恐怖
<eexpress> 你是没出钱吧。 freeflying
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃该去长春看看，随便拎个小公交都能演杂技了。
<eexpress> 出钱就应该有固定车位
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 不知道乃那神马状况了，iptables -vn -t nat -L 有啥输出，你写那条规则有匹配的包儿不？
<freeflying> eexpress, 地面车位没开始租，地库太贵，没人去
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 地库神马价儿？
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 额。现在不是wlan0，没法测试
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，打diku出来的第一个 竟然是底裤，sunpinyin这词库。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 7w40年，一次付
<eexpress> freeflying: 地下这价格？
<freeflying> eexpress, 是啊
<eexpress> 这，，，不贵嘛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还行啊。我家小区楼下地库13万
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 妈蛋，抢钱。
<imtxc> diku 不然还要打出什么来？
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog_away
<freeflying> eexpress, gfrog_away 我这是啥地啊，都快到河北了
<gfrog_away> jiero: 揍开，死基
<jiero> gfrog_away: 建造空中楼阁
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我那也是沈阳农村啊。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 选择吧。
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。也是，要比较地段
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你那好歹还是盛京啊
<jiero> 。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃这还是帝都呢。 lol
<jiero> 还天京呐。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我这是帝都周边农村
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还是比我那强啊。 T_T
<freeflying> 尼玛，我一个高中同学下个月要去加拿大读书了
<freeflying> 估计这厮读完后肠子都悔青了
<eexpress> 多大了，还读书
<freeflying>  是啊
<freeflying> 这哥们其实在合肥一年挣个1-20w，2-3套房子
<eexpress> 估计只是为了镀金。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 边读边工作呗。。
<freeflying> 非要瞎折腾
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。其实32岁读书读到40的我家里也有啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说枫叶国读书的话，学费可以以退税的方式退回来？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 文科的在加拿大以后咋找工作
<jiero> freeflying: 读了2个硕士一个博士。
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我擦，文科。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 汉学院
<eexpress> 我都估计是文科。
<eexpress> 文科的，可以一直读下去。
<jiero> freeflying: 学商么。
<freeflying> 读个CS/EE的还差不多
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨。
<freeflying> jiero, 没戏吧
<eexpress> 罗杰。
<jiero> freeflying: 读医学和社会学也可以。
<freeflying> jiero, 社会学也没你啥事啊
<jiero> eexpress: 看到你想到老乐乐
<jiero> freeflying: 可以的。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 学医那就熬去吧。
<imtxc> 原来心率带是绑在身上的，我以为手腕就可以呢
<jiero> freeflying: 至少澳大利亚可以。
<freeflying> jiero, 不过加拿大难说，据说渥太华华人都占到了50%
<eexpress> 学医的，没啥高潮。 cc gfrog_away
<jiero> freeflying:。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 快四十了还读医？
<jiero> freeflying: 为啥不可以？
<freeflying> jiero, 10年后 搞不好能拿到行医执照
<jiero> freeflying: 不干累活。
<freeflying> jiero, 学医是最苦逼的好不好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 去枫叶国读个中国史神马的。 lol
<gfrog_away> eexpress: hum？ 国外读医也不好拿医生执照吧？
<jiero> freeflying: 对。
<jiero> freeflying: 学医的极度考记忆力
 * gfrog_away 所以理科出国真的相对轻松。
<jiero> 各种记忆力。
<eexpress> 学医的，人都学傻的。那些书。
 * gfrog_away 貌似商学经济神马的也还好？
<eexpress> 都是从地面算起，算高度的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 好歹能找个工作
<jiero> gfrog_away: 学商和学经济的基本都是狗。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: emmm，不过也不见得比刷盘子的混得开。
 * jiero 属于狗群中混不下去的
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 真不如刷盘子的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以文科去刷刷盘子也不错。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 很多phd刷盘子
<jiero> 因为刷盘子的不是狗，是牛哈。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 为毛这些phd木有发明出来刷盘子机呢。。。 lol
<jiero> 。。。
 * gfrog_away 估计发明出来丫就失业了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 因为那是华人餐馆。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不过真很多phd在餐馆干服务员
<freeflying> 挣钱不少，不用费神
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，华人在国外混不进主流圈子，只好去打杂嘛。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 老外去餐馆主要就是服侍生。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> gfrog_away: 其实是心理那道坎。
 * gfrog_away 依旧想人肉翻墙。不再回来。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 华人是可以的，但是大陆的华人是做不到的。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 很多东南亚华人就行
<gfrog_away> jiero: 大陆人总觉得自己是屌丝嘛？
<freeflying> jiero, 在米帝，阿三的地位都比我们高啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 不是，大陆的华人没前一代洗礼，自高自傲。
<jiero> freeflying: 大陆去哪里的人，90%以上都是自己传统一套
 * gfrog_away 那天看到个帖子被笑死，说是出国旅游，看到老黑非常小心，躲的远远的。结果老黑看到黄种人也怕的不得了，躲的更远。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你在找全家人都能翻出去的机会么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: yep
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 作出什么好东西，让美国人邀请你。
<eexpress> gfrog_away 现在的全家，都在他身上。身体里面。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 就像 linus
<gfrog_away> jiero: 少年，你该实际点儿。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你也实际点。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 去美国工作到60岁。
<eexpress> 据说，结婚的，出去都会离。 gfrog_away
<jiero> eexpress: 都可能是70%
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.4DtrIZ&id=23250804220&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 为毛？ 因为遇到了国外的高富帅和白富美？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 咕咚蓝牙4.0智能心率带心跳带运动心率表手机软件免费数据上传-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 这货怎么样  eexpress
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 太自由
<eexpress> imtxc: 不要
<imtxc> eexpress: 有推荐么
<jiero> gfrog_away: 因为不在一起也没啥。
<imtxc> 减肥这项任务是必须开始了
<eexpress> 不在意这些啊。 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 胖也没关系。
<jiero> imtxc: 死胖子
<imtxc> jiero: 你懂啥
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 出去前，先签协议的，也有。
<imtxc> jiero: 胖子有些姿势不容易做出来，懂么
<jiero> imtxc: 你是和人偷情之后塞不进橱子里？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么姿势？看不到自己的脚丫？
<jiero> imtxc:
<eexpress> 无标点的时代，真辛苦
<imtxc> 在看古文？
<leemeng0x61> ,,,
<leemeng0x61> 都是人才啊
<Misaki_Mik> 弱弱的问下，有什么频道用英文聊日常生活?
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: gfrog_away: imtxc: eexpress: 强烈推荐你们这个购物网站: http://thebillionaireshop.com/
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ The Billionaire Shop – The final destination for winners
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • KDE-Look 上有 Fcitx 皮肤专区啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447918 KDE-Look 上有 Fcitx 皮肤专区啦！ 各位做 Fcitx 皮肤的高手，把你们的作品上传 KDE-Look 吧！ 20130826_001.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 大宝 — 2013-08-26 12:04
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你不如给我推荐一套跑步入门装备，鞋子衣服裤子的一揽子解决方案
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我不知道呀... 我就是穿的休闲裤, 普通短袖(速干都不是), 鞋就是普通的nike.
<iIlL10Oo> 骆驼鞋如何？
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你输入一个邮箱，就送那些？你做梦吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么安装网卡驱动？大神来帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447919 因为买的新笔记本，用的是Intel 7260BN无线网卡，据说蓝牙和WIFI是集成在一起的，弄不清什么情况，ubuntu下蓝牙可用，但是wifi不能用，输入ifconfig显示只有eth0和lo，没有wlan0，查了好多帖子说这是驱动没有安装的情况，于是找了很
<^k^> >> 久找到了支持Linux的7260的驱动，下载文件直接傻眼了，是个tar文件，文件里面只有iw …
<chenzhiwo> 大家觉得哪一个发行版最好用呢？
<iIlL10Oo> chenzhiwo: gentoo
<chenzhiwo> 这个对于我来说太痛苦了，机器性能好一点还没什么，问题是我用的是老笔记本，编译那个热啊！
<void1> chenzhiwo, 降频
<iIlL10Oo> void1: 那就 arch
<iIlL10Oo> chenzhiwo: 那就 arch
<freeflying> imtxc, 去runner's world上看看吧
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 这是毛儿网站？
<goodboy> !g 哪里有搞bot的教程
<goodboy> g 哪里有搞bot的教程
<^k^> goodboy: 哪里有搞bot的教程 2013年2月26日 |...| 【|教程|】DotA2Lounge饰品博彩图文攻略 |....| 意思是机器人已经准备好，这时我们只 需要点击”add |bot| and wait”按钮，机器人就会自动来加你为好友。
<goodboy> g 搞bot的教程
<^k^> goodboy: 搞bot的教程 2010年8月17日 |...| 因为twitter上今天目前已知有两个同学想知道知道怎么在twittbot.net上制作自己的 |bot|，再加上我也想骗点点击，所以我就 在百忙之中 写了这篇|教程|。
<ofan> goodboy: bot你也搞？
<goodboy> ofan: :-)
<goodboy> ofan: 求指导
<goodboy> g bot
<goodboy> g eggdrop
<^k^> goodboy: bot An Internet |bot|, also known as web robot, WWW robot or simply |bot|, is a software application that runs automated tasks over the Internet. Typically, |bots| perform |...|
<^k^> goodboy: eggdrop |Eggdrop| is the world&#39;s most popular Open Source IRC bot, designed for flexibility and ease of use, and is freely distributable under the GNU General Public |...|
<goodboy> ^k^: 给个链接
<^k^> goodboy, 什么是你最喜欢的电影。  12:50 
<goodboy> g bot chinese
<goodboy> ^k^: A仔
<goodboy> ^k^: K仔
<^k^> goodboy: bot chinese Japanese engineering giant JGC is keen to expand its water investment business into |China| in the near future, amid increasing competition and reduced  |...|
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> goodboy, 你经常把别人放在自己的面前？  12:50 
<jiero> imtxc: 一般好耳机是不是线都很短的。
<goodboy> g eggdrop zh
<^k^> goodboy: eggdrop zh 2013 Summer contest. Get your creative juices flowing by participating in the 2013 Mochi Summer Contest Series! Each contest will have a unique theme, a time |...|
<happyaron> C社的ppa builder又排长队了……
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 需要增加服务器
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯？
<jiero> 从中国买服务器似乎便宜。
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 感觉服务器差不多是够的，但是调度比较挫
 * jiero 觉得和happyaron 谈不了话，不是一个世界的啊。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 太弱了。
<happyaron> ...
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 调度写得不好
<happyaron> 嗯
<imtxc> jiero: 不是吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ..
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 啧啧，换我帽帽的大koji系统吧。 lol
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 其实 zhe800.com 也不错啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【折800官网】折800独家优惠,折800团购,天天9.9包邮秒杀在折800网! (@ zhe800.com)
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好在哪里
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 还木见到排队排很久的状况哦。而且目前已经支持win/arm平台编译了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 哦，koji上机器多呗。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/hosts
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ ti: Hosts | koji
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 目前只有几十台，还包括一大坨儿虚拟机
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 那还少么。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: https://launchpad.net/builders 下面ppa build里x86平台的全是虚拟机
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ The Launchpad build farm
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 可能因为贵U的包太多。大概比Fedora多3倍的包儿吧？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 貌似吧。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 资源还一样的话，自然Fedora的压力小得多
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 有些人天天在上面编译mozilla和chromium
<gfrog_away> happyaron: lol，这种货一编就得编一天，lol
<tryit> webkit-gtk编译4小时
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: daily build 。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 啊，对了，你们要维护多少个release的包儿？
<tryit> 时间最长的一个
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 5个吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: Fedora只要搞最近2个版本，加rawhide。
<happyaron> o
<gfrog_away> happyaron: RHEL有另外的编译平台。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: so...
<gfrog_away> ha
<happyaron> 还有人没事天天编译llvm/linux
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> gfrog_away: builder里official distributions build是给ubuntu编译的，下面是ppa的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我知道我为什么胖了，我连一件运动风格的衣服、裤子都没有。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃们amd64的builder太少了。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: RHEL自己还有90+的builder。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 嗯。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 找vendor赞助些过时的CPU吧。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 等着这些编译mozilla/chromium的人把queue堵死，C社就加机器了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 要不我上去添把火？ lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 在make里扔个死循环啥的。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 那样的貌似会被kill掉吧
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你就不停编译firefox/chromium就好啦，lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 这么gaoji。。。 那不停调gcc编同一个文件好了。 lol
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> lol
 * NaoTanRen 打倒
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 早.
<nyfair> 蛙蛙真聪明
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 听说乃是腐女王？
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 早
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 刚才那个网站, 是转为你量身定做的
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 神马？
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 谁说的，砍了他
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 奢侈品网站.
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/295759  上海支持诶
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 奇葩物：赏月险 中秋看不到月亮有赔偿_天猫优惠_杂七杂八_什么值得买
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: ... 有钻石做的马桶么？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 没有还好意思叫奢侈品。。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 乃去找找
<iIlL10Oo> 每个人应该设置cpu 限额
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 限额也没用啊，可以传多个包嘛
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 大不了多开几个帐号……
<gfrog_away> iIlL10Oo: 老外的做法一般是靠自觉，但是总有不自觉的。
<happyaron> 每次打开那个页面，都会看到mozilla/chromium的身影
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 那就限制每人一个帐号，内存也限制
<happyaron> lol
 * gfrog_away 敝司内部的test farm也经常被人玩死，提了job加了锁，然后job跑完了不去解锁，结果机器全lock在那了。
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 咋能限制得了呢，launchpad随便注册的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 改造launchpad
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 有那钱不如多买点机器了……
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 嗯
<gfrog_away> happyaron: iIlL10Oo 嗯，其实买CPU很便宜的。要是有好机油vendor，赞助几台卖不出去的或者是测试淘汰的机器也不是不可能。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 貌似arm的机器都是机油赞助的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: x86再要赞助是不是脸皮太厚了。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我猜Intel/IBM这种企业内部肯定有大把的闲置CPU资源。。。
<happyaron> lol
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 多买几台手机当服务器用也不错，arm都4核了
<happyaron> :D
<gfrog_away> happyaron: arm？ 谁赞助？ nv？ 棒子？
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 小心cpu烧起来爆炸
<happyaron> gfrog_away: arm
<gfrog_away> iIlL10Oo: 能装ubuntu的爪机很贵哦
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 也就冒个白烟
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 跑一个小时就死机了。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: arm是C记的好机油啊，啧啧。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 18m不是帽帽的好机油么。。。
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 棱镜计划你忘了？爸爸国需要的时候可以直接远程遥控手机爆炸
<nyfair> happyaron: 18m什么时候和帽帽勾搭上了？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 哪有这么厉害啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 貌似年代很久了吧，要不oracle应该早就把帽帽买了。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: oracle买帽帽干嘛，人家自己玩儿的不挺好。帽帽做完拿来用就是了。
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 上次不就有个空姐被炸死么
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 控制不了哦
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 才1个，估计是安装了微型炸弹吧
 * gfrog_away 上周跟人聊天还说，以前自己做server还可能考虑debian啥的，在帽帽呆过之后才知道，还是CentOS之类的靠谱啊。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 解释下
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我也听听
<happyaron> 了解下差距……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不需要控制嘛，反正稳定好用就行。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不用debian的原因？ 因为帽帽还是专业呗，发现问题的深度和广度，还有品质管理。
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 说白了也就是mainline vs RHEL，看哪个靠谱罢了。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不过也总会有人来说乃RHEL自己不是有巴拉巴拉神马问题，mainline就没有。
<happyaron> en
<tryit> 这儿谁熟悉arm汇编？请教个问题
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.51.0y8wNE&id=26142484722&initiative_new=1 这鞋子怎么样
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 包邮李宁男鞋运动鞋13秋款宁弧三代减震跑步鞋ARHH037-6-4-5-3-2-tmall.com天猫
 * gfrog_away 继续纠结rtl8188eu去，妈蛋，mainline里竟然不带这驱动。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, centos和RHEL不是一回事情啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 源码级别上差不多的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, cent的做法其实就是偷
<happyaron> 用起来差别不是很大……
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 虽然被煮过。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我大RHEL的订阅真心买不起啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, RHEL我不喜欢，但至少我会尊重帽帽的劳动成果
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没关系，GPL的嘛，CentOS的做法也没问题。
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，我觉得我们还是不能骂centos的……
<yiwencai> 请问一下博通4312的无线网卡装不上怎么办，要离线的
<happyaron> freeflying: 要不然ubuntu就没地方了
<yiwencai> broadcom 4312
<freeflying> happyaron, ubuntu和centos更不是一回事情好不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron 贵U的LTS也要越来越专业哦。
<nyfair> 你们都去c记啦？
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个要看从什么角度了
<happyaron> freeflying: 的确很不一样，但不能算不是一回事吧
<freeflying> happyaron, 乃从啥角度看都和centos不是一回事情
<happyaron> gfrog_away: LTS+1 好于 LTS 的定律貌似刚刚破了。
<happyaron> freeflying: :)
<iIlL10Oo> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%AC%E6%9C%89%E9%A2%86%E5%9F%9F
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 公有领域 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 哪个渣LTS给贵U丢人了？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 往前数。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 为毛说它渣？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: time based release 害死人啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 当时好多事情没做完
 * gfrog_away 最近一个LTS是12.04嘛？ 貌似没啥大问题啊。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有遗留的大bug嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 12.04不错
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 嗯，贵司这个04和10挺害人的，是不是还没法叫05、11之类的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 叫你往前数……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 13.04不是LTS啊，下一个不是14.04？
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 下一个14.04啊
<imtxc> 10.04 嘛
<imtxc> 擦，
<imtxc> 前…………  是 next 的意思？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那就是1004？咋了？ 貌似我还有机器在用这个版本。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 个人觉得不如1004+1啊
<happyaron> 好吧再说 freeflying 要去举报我了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我想下啊，1004还是gnome2吧？  1204换的unity？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 当然不是说桌面的问题了……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 帽帽的RHEL从4到6一个比一个差……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo，怎么说也比新的1304强一万倍啊，妈蛋，1304在我的本子上一顿噼里啪啦的oops
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 5还不错呢。4
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 6是目前看来最丢人的el了……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 5还不错呢。4太旧了，再好今天也hold不住了。
<happyaron> 5确实不错的，纯比较感觉比4差点。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我也觉得6挺渣的。不过还是挺到6.5再看吧。
<happyaron> 嗯
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 兴许到时候看看RHEL7又觉得RHEL6不错了，哈哈。
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总别生气啊，lol
 * gfrog_away RHEL6 up了5个多月了，好好的，上头跑了一小坨vm。 13:49:43 up 157 days, 22:33
 * gfrog_away 旁边那个Fedora已经重启一万遍了，1周左右network就要死翘翘一次。
<freeflying> happyaron, 生毛气啊，这里都是无责任乱碰
<imtxc> gfrog_away: fc3 太稳定了……
 * happyaron debian7 up了一年了，好好的，上头跑了点基础设施业务啊。  13:51:02 up 364 days,  2:04,  1 user,  load average: 0.10, 0.18, 0.17
<NaoTanRen> 没玩过rhel7, 就别说rhel6不好...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 强re
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: ...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 贵组玩rhel7不?
 * gfrog_away 到现在都没准备RHEL7的host
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 显然
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 鞋子去类似折扣店里买跟网上差价很多么
<happyaron> 额，话说还真要1年了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是的.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: lol~
<happyaron> gfrog_away: el7有公开的版本么
<gfrog_away> happyaron: partner那里肯定有了。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 淘宝店买么？ 还是专门有卖这类东西的 b2c
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: .
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 能leak给我一个么
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: public的还要等阵子吧。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 各种都有吧....
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乃买啥?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 鞋， T恤， 等
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 体检完毛病太多，必须得运动了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: amazon.cn 偶尔会特价, 特别值
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 给你个repack的redhat-release包儿？ 你装到el6上就是el7，这样够不够霸气？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 尼玛这农村，都每个靠谱点的游泳馆
<happyaron> freeflying: 进城吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 水立方吧叔儿。
<happyaron> freeflying: 水立方+1
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 或者寻觅下大望京有没有靠谱的地儿
<freeflying> 不靠谱，进城太远
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃家门口不就15号线嘛，年底15号线就直达鸟巢地区了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 14年底吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 说是今年年底啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 没听说啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么安装这样的网卡驱动？大神在么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447923 因为买的新笔记本，用的是Intel 7260BN无线网卡，据说蓝牙和WIFI是集成在一起的，弄不清什么情况，ubuntu下蓝牙可用，但是wifi不能用，输入ifconfig显示只有eth0和lo，没有wlan0，查了好多帖子说这是驱动没有安装的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://jtcx.beijing.cn/bus/dtcxxx/n214129812.shtml 这新闻写的前后矛盾啊，擦
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 15号线西段2013年底通车-北京网交通出行
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 第一段写13年底，最后又写13年底铺轨
<BigOne> gfrog_away 矛盾是普遍存在的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Nautilus侧边栏项目消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447925 OS:Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 英文环境 Nautilus Version:3.4.2 Ubuntu的个人文件夹～下默认有Pictures，Documents之类的文件夹，用Nautilus打开个人文件夹～，在侧边栏(sidebar)的Computer栏(就是Device，Bookmark下面的那一栏)会列出上述默认的文件夹还有其他Home，Desktop，但
<^k^> >> 是我不小心在shell下删掉了Pictures文件夹，于是侧边栏那里也消失了。 我想恢复Pictu …
<samuelololol> 請問一下各位連上freenode有在使用sasl嗎？
<Gentle0525> 有人没
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请问一下我的Ubuntu如何跟手机连上，往手机里传文件，给手机安装应用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447927 请问一下我的Ubuntu如何跟手机连上，往手机里传文件，给手机安装应用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyi001yeye — 2013-08-26 14:43
<Gentle0525> 谁在ubuntu上配置过xdebug了 ？
<imtxc> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.hMSw9a&id=17494474579&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 运动心率表 跑步系列有胸带 自行车骑行手表 GEONAUTE 310-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> freeflying: 你说的是这个么
<imtxc> 丫号称消耗的脂肪克数都能看。。。 真的假的
<Guest68779> 如果我给我的台式机配个400w的电源，那使用功耗是一直400w还是最高400w？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ，15号线西段将启动铺轨作业，确保2014年年底开通运营。
<freeflying> imtxc, 显然假的
<imtxc> freeflying: 那意思是没必要买这种？
<happyaron> 额，候总找了这么半天。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 测心率可以
<imtxc> freeflying: 他好像有个更便宜的型号， 200块，只能看心率
<NaoTanRen> Guest68779: 最大.
<NaoTanRen> Guest68779: 额定400w还是最大400w?
<NaoTanRen> Guest68779: 不过, 还是按你实际使用的计算
<Guest68779> NaoTanRen: 最大400w，说明书上写的功率301~400.
<imtxc> freeflying: 这些手表的差价，主要是因为手表么，还是不同的心率带也有区别，是不是便宜的心率带有不准确的情况？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，估计我上次是受那个新闻误导，丫的第一句话就是说今年年底通车。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃也推荐推荐啊，运动豪
<freeflying> imtxc, 我没用过啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 推荐毛儿？
<imtxc> freeflying: gfrog_away 乃俩居然没心率带……
<gfrog_away> imtxc: freeflying 迪卡侬最便宜那个带子不加密，容易被干扰。
<imtxc> 计划一月减 20斤的话，需要怎么个强度
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩，我打算买中间价格的那个
<gfrog_away> imtxc: freeflying 我那个就经常出来200+的心率，顿时被吓死
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你的是什么型号
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 299还是399那个？ 那个春天的时候99羊打过折。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 199那个。
<imtxc> 200 会不会猝死
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 实际也就120，被干扰的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 如果199 的不能加密，那就只能买 299 的了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 299你还不如收猴总那表。
<imtxc> 299 的号称能检测卡路里消耗
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要我推荐就是garmin forerunner 910t
<imtxc> 侯总不是没有么
<freeflying> tx
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ........
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 一个月20斤？ 你想太多了。半个月别吃饭光喝水估计能行。
<imzf> 晕，电信客服打电话说宽带到期叫我续费，去了营业厅一查还有三个月到期，白跑一趟
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 孤正有此意
<imtxc> freeflying: 你有什么手表出？
 * gfrog_away 我擦啊，这个月的附加流量包竟然都要用光了。我这是干神马了。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 没
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 壕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我那个199的渣表倒是打算出掉。不过表蒙子被我划伤了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<iIlL10Oo> imzf: 提前交是累加计时的吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 199 的，还花了，你打算怎么出。。
 * gfrog_away 不骑车还是不行，坐公交的时候上网过度。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 100块吧。
<imtxc> 不准确的还是不收了
<imtxc> 买太贵的平时不能戴也浪费啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你这种高富帅还是Suuto算了，不然配不上你的气质啊。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 毛儿
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • DHCP服务在PPPoE连接断开后停止工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447929 家里面一台NAS+软路由，每次当PPPoE连接（ppp0）断开之后，dhcpd就在syslog里面吐出来一句 Quote: dhcpd: receive_packet failed on br0: Network is down 然后，即使是在PPPoE连接恢复后，DHCP客户端再请求IP地址，dhcpd就再也没理过了，log里也没有
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我考虑好了，节食省下的钱正好买表……
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gfrog_not_here $ make tags cscope
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 身穿HALTI，左手Suunto，右手Nokia，怀里再坐个芬兰妹子。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: make之后会有垃圾的嘛，我在git repo里。。。
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.ofapX8&id=18845393279&initiative_new=1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 芬兰松拓SUUNTO 拓野2 心率GPS 蓝宝石AMBIT2 SAPPHIRE HR 登山表-淘宝网
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 买这个么
<adam8157> gfrog_away: .gitignore写的很好的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 其实是看着烦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 例如我就从来不在py软件的repo里运行，免得出一堆pyc
<imzf> iTlL10o:应该不是吧，营业厅的客服没说啊。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我的方法是不写gitignore，运行完就clean……
<happyaron> git clean -fd
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 妈蛋啊，create_proc搞定了，结果没write_proc这个成员，肿么办肿么办。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃不应该用sysfs?
<gfrog_away> happyaron: adam8157 嗯，其实还是懒。不过下次确实要make tags cscope，直接cscope太慢了，擦。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 写好的驱动，没法在新kernel上编译，我也没招儿啊
<imzf> 有人用移动宽带的吗？迅雷离线下载能用吗？
<adam8157> freeflying: 他在porting
<freeflying> imtxc, garmin forerunne 610你平时也可以带，很骚包的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 直接删掉, 反正你用驱动又用不到write_proc
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 确实不用嘛？
<imtxc> freeflying: 看，地上有块肥皂～
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 为嘛要用
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 本来我想删来着。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 199 的那个不准确，是因为不加密还是本身质量的问题？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不知道wireless要不要write
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。 你别想了 Suunto吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 毛
<freeflying> adam8157, 我这边有1000块22次的，环境不错，可惜没人教
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我是想在最大强度的情况下别猝死
<adam8157> freeflying: 太远了啊候总
<gfrog_away> imtxc: Suunto吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 高！富！帅！
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你妹
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 是你！妹！
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 其实说起来，也就是一个苹果儿的价格对吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying yoo! 编出来ko了呢，好神奇
<imtxc> .............
 * gfrog_away insmode去了，如果没动静就是死机了，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃搞啥高级货呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 看样子是死机了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买了个usb wifi网卡给树莓派
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 竟然没死
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那樣會沒驅動嗎？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 还没insmod呢。
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，真的木有啊，只有个3.2kernel的
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃真是无聊到家了，居然树莓派
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 玩儿。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你用debian的。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 換arch吧親
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我出个pandaboard给你吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不能骑车的话我就会各种倒腾。。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 异教徒。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你的驱动里有proc写操作?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 3.2內核沒驅動的網卡也不多啊，果然是高端貨
<freeflying> 我现在 znc跑在一个vps里，也不用我的pandaboard了
<adam8157> 拜有VPS的壕
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我那個29塊的小網卡，插上就能用哦
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 配上rpi的體積還真是絕
<adam8157> huntxu: 低端的都能即插即用
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃买的早，之前是8192eu，mainline里有驱动啊。
<freeflying> 我还有个arm的笔记本，谁要，出给谁
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 现在8188eu，mainline里搞不定。
 * adam8157 手里一块Netgear A6200 USB wifi adapter落灰
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這數字是啥，網卡的芯片型號？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我这个也很小，wn725n，跟无线鼠标接收器一样大。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: me too.
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕來個netfpga
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是那個大小啊=.=
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 多少钱出
 * happyaron 虽然我可能没兴趣……
<gfrog_away> ad
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我那個mercury家的
<adam8157> happyaron: 不出
<adam8157> happyaron: 留着enable
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 果然加载不上， Unknown symbol in module
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥symbol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我这个tp的，37
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...等你死机真不容易
<gfrog_away> adam8157: kernel_thread
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貴了8塊還要自己port驅動，弱 LOL
<gfrog_away> happyaron: lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 骚年，你买的早啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你不是用的kernel-headers?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 现在的mercury的也是8188eu了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你說買得早是網卡早麽？不早啊，也就今天3月
<gfrog_away> adam8157: fedora啊，kernel-devel
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 换言之你不是用你用的内核编译的
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哦，我看下。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: http://item.jd.com/667571.html 21塊了
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 【水星MW150US】水星（Mercury）MW150US 超小型150M无线USB网卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<huntxu> 殺人放火必備
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋啊， 这个魂淡fedora，kernel-headers肿么变成fc21的tag了。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 竟然没想到这问题。。。 不过make的时候指定的是 -M 'uname -r' 了啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 那也不一样吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: -M是啥?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: `uname -r`都不行？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: -C，typo
<adam8157> gfrog_away: uname -r是个鬼目录?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build
<adam8157> gfrog_away: -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<adam8157> 上头是makefile里的写法
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 一样啦 我直接用的 /usr/src/kernels/`uname -r`
<gfrog_away> adam8157: /lib/modules里是个link嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦 kernel_thread也没了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 现在要用kthread_run()
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我了个擦，改成了神马？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 接着改, 内核越来越规范化 是好事儿
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 球赠送个松拓
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 参数没变？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你想要哪个型号？ 我给你打一个。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 最后是name而不是flag
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 就蓝宝石那个吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 唉，真郁闷。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 好，打玩email你哈。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 好，打完email你哈。
<imtxc> ...
 * adam8157 中奖中的m&m彩豆机还没到
<freeflying> adam8157, 这是啥高级货
<adam8157> freeflying: 吃零食中奖了, 据说会顺丰过来奖品
<freeflying> adam8157, NB
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃是肿么能忍受这种api变来变去的事儿的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 特别是可能还要维护不同的版本。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 因为我用不到这些
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 总会碰到的。lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我修bug的, 多是改改小逻辑啥的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 就是木有porting这种事呗？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 搞一个吧，就把这个8188eu扔进mainline
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有, 也有api变化的事情, 但是改就是了嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好烦人
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 退了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 查了一下，市面上这种小型的wifi网卡都改8188了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 所以，没办法。
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  我有个tp的插上就能用，还是11n的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 多大？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 很小的那种
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 果断抢去
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我还是搞定这个卡吧，马上改完了。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: kthread_run的最后一个参数随便写个名儿就行吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 如果打算学游泳，是不是还得买铁三的……
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 问猴总 freeflying
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我只用骑车表
<MeaCulpa> 游泳还要学？
<MeaCulpa> 那么大人了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ………… 没进去过水里，我长大的地方，喝饱水就是幸福。
<adam8157> imtxc: 铁三? 游泳? 你在说什么
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算买个心率带儿玩
<adam8157> imtxc: 游泳 听歌? 这么奇葩...
<imtxc> 是不是应该说“玩儿？”
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 心率表 有什么用
<imtxc> adam8157: 铁人三项……
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<jusss> adam8157: 潘神的迷宫看过没，真心看不懂，隐喻太多
<imtxc> 不是铁三角
<adam8157> jusss: 很久之前看的
<imtxc> adam8157: 减肥
<jusss> adam8157: 我刚看完，你看懂了吗。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 买个心率带的同时，把买零食的钱花了
<adam8157> jusss: 很久之前啊, 情节都忘了
 * gfrog_away yoo! 竟然没死机。
 * gfrog_away 不过有个oops，是刚才改的一个地方。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，看到一般时我就猜这个是跟战争有关的用童话来隐喻的电影，看完后貌似的确是这样
<adam8157> imtxc: 你体重身高报一下
<imtxc> adam8157: 这是绝密
<jusss> adam8157: 我发现我能想起来去年的今天就我看了什么， 生命之树
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有合适的称?
<adam8157> jusss: 没看过...
<lpy> 马甲哥在吗？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: insmod 网卡驱动死机的可能性不是很高嘛
<jusss> 8月26号，下午，云遮挡了太阳，生命之树
<adam8157> imtxc: 称只到260
<imtxc> adam8157: 这都被你发现了
<freeflying> imtxc, 对，你入sunto的吧
<jusss> 今天，一样的天气， 也是下午， 潘神的迷宫
<imtxc> freeflying: sunto 太贵
<imtxc> freeflying: 动不动 3、4k的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying happyaron 搞定，yooyoo!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 赞
<imtxc> 攒一年钱买个610 就满足了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 赞
 * gfrog_away 想想wifi密码是神马。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒錯，就是shenma
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<jusss> adam8157: 生命之树可以看看，画面 音乐都很棒，就是剧情，哎，
<jusss> adam8157: 感觉生命之树不如芬奇的本杰明巴顿奇事
<MeaCulpa> 小资啊小资
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 麦德龙买的羊排不错，烤了后发现周边店里卖的跟自己做的差太远了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，我常常搞
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/lifestyle/s_DSC00781.JPG.html
<MeaCulpa> 羊排没有技术含量的
<freeflying> 上回去了一家铁板烧，人均238, 羊排难吃死了
<adam8157> freeflying: 水木锦堂的羊排相当好吃
<MeaCulpa> 铁板烧没意思
<MeaCulpa> 铁板烧对原料没有里外烹饪分别的
<MeaCulpa> 毫无技术
<MeaCulpa> 我自己家都可以搞
<MeaCulpa> freeflying:  还是牛排牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying:  可惜国内鸡腿啥的不去皮去骨
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总神马时候演示下烤羊排吧。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你家啥烤箱
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 侯总气概，干嘛不搞个烧烤架子，在室外happy
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 一般的电烤箱啊
<MeaCulpa> 我那个小小的，一次烤不了多少...一只鸡最多了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa,  小蜗居，又不是 family house
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 侯总谦虚
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 唉，我的梦想就是室外BBQ了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你在你们家阳台上BBQ好了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我家阳台买的时候就是封的
<MeaCulpa> 蜗居嘛，哪有阳台的份
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 靠谱的腰包难寻啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跑步包儿？ TNF好像有个四水壶的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃把魔都的房子都折现了，直接去袋鼠国
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 袋鼠国...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 链接看看
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我得找找，待会儿哈
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 袋鼠国不爽啊，我要去星条过...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 求带
<adam8157> freeflying: 全国都有房啊候总...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15855491515 这是双壶的。
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 英国进口现货北脸 The North Face跑步 骑行 越野500L*2 水壶腰包-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23745288542 单壶的
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 正品 The North Face Photon 跑步 越野 660ml水壶 腰包 adyl-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，四壶的肿么不见了。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助各位高人帮小弟解决一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447931 情况是这样的，我安装的系统是ubuntu 11.10 ；安装的时候没有插网线； 等系统安装完的时候接入网线，设置IP地址，可以上网；系统重启，也可以上网； 问题就是如果把系统重启进入XP，然后再进入ubuntu后，就无法上网了
<^k^> >> ，ping网关也不通，信息是destination Host unreachable； 什么都没动过； 请各位高人教教 …
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=22867088884 难道是这个？ 虽然我记得壶好像不是这样的，但是也是这种平均分布的。
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 正品 特价 Camelbak ARC 4 Bottle Belt 四水壶腰包 跑步 2013款-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，git肿么创建一个空的branch来着？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 空的?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 空的?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。 不包含任何commit
<void1> 这样的东西不叫branch
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不能吧, 你要干啥
<void1> 不如重新init一个repo
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒有空branch啊，空的裏啥都沒有
<freeflying> adam8157, 那是 MeaCulpa
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu 我想从一个完全不同的repo里拉几个patch回来。好了，搞定了。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu 做法是把另外一个git remote update another-repo，然后从another-repo的某个commit创建branch
<freeflying> gfrog_away, camelback这个感觉不紧的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，我也觉得会掉。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 此法靠譜
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过TNF那个双壶的可能大了些，1升水挺沉了。
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: git init 就是空的
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: git init --bare
<gfrog_away> iIlL10Oo: working directory里已经有东西了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 最好的是多壶，每个壶不要太大，这样有利于分布重量，短途就少带壶
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: git 没有branch
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，是，那个四壶就是这种思想，前后左右各250ml
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: 可以的， 然后 git add *.cpp
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 一切所谓的branch 都是假的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 但是我记得以前看到的不是这个。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 叔儿。。
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: git就是安逸
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不是 基娃儿
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 基如狗
<MeaCulpa> 吉娃娃
<nyfair> 100张100块扎成一块砖,给自己盖一别墅,然后哭家徒四壁
<adam8157> nyfair: 土壕
<MeaCulpa> 一分钱的纸币做把刀把自己宰了
 * pity 往网站目录下放图片文件再访问它居然是 404，之前放的倒都行……
 * pity 原有的文件换到别的目录还能访问，新加的两个文件放哪儿都是 404……
<microcai> 。。。。。。。
<microcai> 文件名问题吧
<pity> microcai: 文件名纯复制啊
<adam8157> cache?
<pity> 是放在 vimwiki 的 html 目录里，原有的所有文件都能访问，就新加的不行
<pity> 在 vimwiki 里做了链接也不行
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:11 
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 打算学游泳做cross training了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你最近是不是狂瘦啊
<imtxc> 用跑步减肥，是不是小腿会变粗
<adam8157> imtxc: 你怕做不了伪娘了?
<imtxc> adam8157: …………
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 看姿势
<freeflying> adam8157, 没啊，从82减到了78而已
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不得法的话的确会
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有什么要领么
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞啊 快10斤了
<adam8157> imtxc: 拿大顶跑步就没事儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃太业余
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 超过有氧区间练肌肉，有氧减脂
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: hmm...小腿放松，前脚掌抓地，不好说...
<freeflying> adam8157, 从6月17号到现在的成果啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 会越来越快的, 刚开始的都是顽固分子
<MeaCulpa> 游泳+篮球最猛
<MeaCulpa> 杀手
<imtxc> freeflying: 你每天10km ，俩月才这么点？
<freeflying> adam8157, 越来越慢的
<MeaCulpa> 上海这里前几天有个游泳教练打了场篮球再来游泳池，死了
 * adam8157 没有羽毛球打, 不开心啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 所以要监测心率啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 后天乃请客不
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> 我作陪
<NaoTanRen> 作陪+1
<freeflying> adam8157,  kao 你把他吓跑了
 * NaoTanRen 还好我抽空看了一眼这里.. 不然就错过了
<adam8157> ...
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 乃请客? 真是太客气了
<pity> 大概知道为什么活生生的 png 图片访问不了了，nginx.conf 里这样写的： location ~ \.png$ { root   /apps/penter/pngs; }
 * adam8157 我真是想吐槽智商低心智差的人, 希望过些天能躲个清静
<adam8157> pity: 之前的图片不是png?
<microcai> adam8157:   。。。。 2年要到了， 你说好的出国呢？
<adam8157> microcai: 出个蛋
<microcai> adam8157:  2 years ago, 我遇到你的时候， 你说 2年后出国
<adam8157> microcai: 我说希望两年后出国
<NaoTanRen> microcai: sigh, 不是我说你
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 人间不拆的道理不懂吗?
<adam8157> microcai: 结果就出个蛋了...
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 蔡博士
<adam8157> microcai: 你现在肉身在哪
<microcai> adam8157: 我现在肉身在 matrix 里。
<adam8157> microcai: 来帝都吃大蒜 哈哈哈
<microcai> adam8157: 我通过电缆， 再和你说话
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 乃和你家的机器人融为一体了?
<adam8157> microcai: 都是通过电缆的吧...
<microcai> adam8157: 你确定不是通过光缆？
<adam8157> microcai: 键盘线, 显示器线 嗯嗯
<adam8157> microcai: 你要带我出国么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 那乃要下嫁个他
<adam8157> freeflying: 算了, microcai 老婆我是见过的, 竞争不过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<nyfair> ...
<MeaCulpa> 你和他lp竞争？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: freeflying 我的意思是做饭比我好吃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: freeflying nyfair 我的意思是他lp做饭比我好吃
<microcai> adam8157: 。。。 。。。 我只对异性有好感。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 男人ass肌肉群比妹子那里厉害万倍
<freeflying>  越描越黑
<freeflying> adam8157, 不能让乃教我游泳了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不能直视
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<NaoTanRen> ... ...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 快去向Takuya取经
<NaoTanRen> 这个世界...
<adam8157> microcai: 你的车怎么带回家的... 难道开回去的么...
<freeflying> 站了一天了
<microcai> adam8157: yep
<microcai> adam8157: 开回去
<adam8157> microcai: 卧槽, 你技术这么好?
<microcai> adam8157: 我都是老司机了呀
<adam8157> microcai: 今天这么有闲情逸致过来吹水
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/250044.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 芙蓉姐姐也要做手机了！1949元/四核顶配_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 屠夫, 粗来
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你用的哪个脚本解决的复制粘贴问题?
<freeflying> @屌絲打分蜻蜓隊長
<freeflying> 同桌富二代。高中的时候，学习懒散。大家说他没出息。结果最后去了外国念书；大家学说出国没出息，后来他继承了家里的公司；大家靠继承没出息，现在他公司靠董事会越做越大；大家说他迟早碰板，结果他现在娶了大美女，儿女成群，周游列国，身体健康，生活美满。大家终于服了，有钱真好。
<adam8157> xterm*translations: #override \ Ctrl Shift <KeyPress> C: copy-selection(CLIPBOARD) \n\ Ctrl Shift <KeyPress> V: insert-selection(CLIPBOARD)
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: ^
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我不是xterm....
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: ... urxvt... 表示复制粘贴g太难用了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 渣
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: ... 平身
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 学到了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 啥???
<jusss> adam8157: xterm问roylez
<adam8157> jusss: 我没有需要问得, 乐乐问我还差不多
<jusss> adam8157: 。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么把信息发当前屏幕
<adam8157> jusss: ?
<jusss> adam8157: Xorg fvwm
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: ？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: urxvt, 你不觉得, 他的复制粘贴行为很二?
<adam8157> jusss: notify-send
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 没脚本啊，复制粘贴到系统剪切板？
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 中键
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你编译的时候加了clickboard么， 没有就有点2
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不要x的哪个剪贴板吧... 就是鼠标中建那个, 太tmd难用了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 编译了呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: clipboard
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 哪个太难用.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那就直接用"*y复制啊
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 中键的...shift+insert
<NaoTanRen> shift + insert 多难用...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 鼠标复制就是这么2
<leemeng0x61> 很方便的 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我知道呀, 但是太难按了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: insert这个按键我不能盲打....
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 很不方便的...
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 卧槽, 那里难了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: *p就是复制剪切剪切板内容到vim
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 哦，rxvt
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我改成ctrl + shift + v了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 忘了。。
<jusss> adam8157: 能把tty下接收的信息发到当前屏幕吗? 虽然当前会是tty0 但是如果开了X, 那个ps什么的不固定pts pst还是什么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么确定当前的pts
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: rxvt 我就是crtl shift用，你非要把这功能删了。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你开iso*****了?
<adam8157> jusss: $ tty
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: debian默认就开的啊，你不也是么，非要自己编译去掉
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我擦.... .... 原来如此...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我去打开去...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 那玩意开了有何用?!
<jusss> adam8157: 当前的pts能用变量tty获得？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。4
<adam8157> jusss: 命令tty
<jusss> adam8157: 比如现在用fvwm, 一个平铺窗口会有一个pts, 现在在pts2, 怎么把pts0或tty1的接收到的信息发送到pts2,
<jusss> adam8157: 如果写脚本，脚本获得的tty应该是脚本所在的那个窗口吧
<adam8157> jusss: why
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: Control+Shift+c 剪切
<Pudge> !Control+Shift+v paste
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不然你要额外装个插件
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 今晚重新编译...
<jusss> adam8157: 比如我在pts0开了irssi, 我在pts2看电影， irssi接收到了信息，怎么发送到pts2的xterm里提示我
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 先去吃饭去
<adam8157> jusss: 没有简单办法
<jusss> adam8157: 那大家是怎么解决的
<adam8157> jusss: 大家没有这个需求
<jusss> adam8157: 对于用平铺
<jusss> adam8157: 应该有这个需求吧
<adam8157> jusss: 没有
<freeflying> adam8157, 学游泳好贵啊，要1000
<adam8157> jusss: 我只是给窗口发ugernt而已
<leemeng0x61> freeflying, 我免费交
<adam8157> freeflying: 怎么肯能?
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这是请的张亚东么
<freeflying> adam8157, 游泳馆里都这样啊
<freeflying> leemeng0x61, 你有地游不
<leemeng0x61> freeflying, 地游?
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 地儿
<freeflying> leemeng0x61, 你有游泳的地方不
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 旁边小区就可以
<freeflying> leemeng0x61, 帝都？
<leemeng0x61> freeflying, 蓉城
<freeflying> kao
<freeflying> adam8157, 问了几家游泳馆，差不多都这价啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你只是要会游了就行, 以后自己揣摩, 要那么专业的培训干啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠，本来让你教，你不干啊
<adam8157> g
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 要不我把我的310tx出给你？
<adam8157> freeflying: 你来啊, 我可懒得跑那么远...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你啥时候去游
<adam8157> freeflying: 我一般是周五下午
<Meowoo> 有没有免费的 vps 的额
<imzf> 没有吧
<Meowoo> http://www.thefreevps.com/
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ Free VPS Hosting No Credit Card Required!| thefreevps.com
<Meowoo> 看不懂英文,这个是免费的么
<Meowoo> 好像要赢的
<freeflying> Meowoo, 有免费的午餐不
<imzf> 免费的都不太稳定
<Meowoo> 我只想找个地方测试一下我的东西
<Meowoo> openshift 他只接受 http 的请求
<Meowoo> sourceforge 的 ssh 的系统太老,我机器编译的传上去,有一个关键库版本冲突
<imzf> 哦
<Meowoo> 想找一个可以直接在上面编译的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 找到地儿了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 附近有个酒店里有，他们介绍了个教练
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 100块包会
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好gaoji！
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这教练靠谱呢。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 为了100块。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道是女教练？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不知道，明儿去看看，顺便看看池子如何
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我是学游泳啊，不是搭讪
<gfrog_away> freeflying: emm，谨慎怀疑宾馆的池子。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 是不是兼做澡堂子？ lol
<freeflying> 就是怕这个啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 之前在泰国酒店里的池子超好啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿，泰国直接下海，水也应该很好吧。。。
<freeflying> 旱鸭子啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国内找干净池子太难了。不漂出一截黄黄的物体的池子估计已经很不错了。 lol
 * gfrog_away 目测海里学游泳比淡水里简单。但是依旧没学会。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 是啊，要不是没地放车，也至于去学游泳
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有个办法是塞乃的后备箱里。 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 估计拆了前后轮就行
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 那得拆
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 拆轮子很简单啊，1min搞定
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不行，公路也不能这么拆啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真心没啥问题的。我的后轮儿被我各种卸
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 要是有车的话估计得天天骑
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，真的很简单的，拆1min，装2min。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 每天拆很烦的，而且后备箱就没法放东西了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 因为装上要看下刹车间距。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 开车出去提前把车拎楼上
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 太折腾了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 一切为了骑车，lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃的310防水嘛？ 游泳能带不？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 可以啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，高端
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 游泳代表没意义啊，HRM不能用
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 咋不能用呢？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 应该有防水心率带啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ant+在水里没戏
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，这倒是
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你要踏频，还是上910比较合适
<gfrog_away> freeflying: edge 810啊，还有地图
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  用了两天，感觉纯跑步，手机+心率带就可以了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • does not start on physical sector boundary.　需要重新规划硬盘么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447932 大家好，我的硬盘分区如下 zy@zy:~/m$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<^k^> >> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0xa5135a6b Device Boot Start End Blocks …
 * stardiviner 请教下，Thinkpad 里哪个型号符合我的要求？ 我想要适合携带的。（便携）屏幕尺寸在14英寸以下。价格在3500左右。求参考。
<stardiviner> 今天没什么人啊！！
<jusss> 百度挂了
<jusss> http://www.baidu.com/search/error2.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 百度--您的访问出错了
<stardiviner> 百度坑爹了
<stardiviner> 有人推荐下thinkpad么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • aria2 下载的文件都叫download，能不能获取文件名？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447939 下载迅雷离线的资源时，在Ubuntu下的aria2就可以获得文件名，虽然是UTF编码的，但至少能分辨出来，在Arch下的aria2就只会叫download，翻了半天手册也没找到相关信息，好心人指点一下~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 干拌面 —
<^k^> >> 2013-08-26 19:24
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于 sudo apt-get install 补全的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447940 最近新装的13.04 系统，没有做什么夸张的修改——比如安装gnome3桌面什么的。 却发现，部分包，无法通过 sudo apt-get install 进行补全，但实际是能够安装的。 比如 nautilus-open-terminal 。 注，使用 sudo apt-get update 后，问题没有改善。 统计
<^k^> >> 信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2013-08-26 19:43
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • kubunttu13.4关独显的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447941 试了两种方法，都失败了 本子：MSI GE60 20C-051XCN 配置： CPU： i7 4700MQ 显卡：GT750M+HD4600 内核：3.10.9（因为默认的内核驱动不了我的有线网卡） 方法1：改/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch，不过我的ubuntu没这个文件，连/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitc
<^k^> >> heroo都没有（用3.8的内核也是如此） Code: wangchaoran@azurepointer:~$ sudo ls /sys/kernel/debug/ [ …
<coolname> 求助，今天买了个存储卡，重新写入分区表后分了两个区，现在无法写入，这是什么情况
<jusss> coolname: 提示信息是啥
<jusss> coolname: 有文件系统了吗？就是写分区表后格式化了吗？
<coolname> 格式化了
<coolname> 一个vfat，一个ext4
<jusss> coolname: 提示信息是啥
<jusss> coolname: 当你向里面复制东西的时候，提示信息是
<coolname> 没提示信息
<jusss> coolname: 那你咋知道没写进去。。。你是把那两个分区都同时挂载在不同的目录里了吗/
<coolname> 我umount之后再mount，就没东西了
<jusss> coolname: 那不知道了
<coolname> linux-yhh3:~ # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<coolname> linux-yhh3:~ # ls /mnt
<coolname> linux-yhh3:~ # echo 'test' > /mnt/test
<coolname> linux-yhh3:~ # ls /mnt/
<coolname> test
<coolname> linux-yhh3:~ # umount /dev/sdb1
<^k^> coolname:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> coolname:点点点.  19:57 
<happyaron> freeflying: 周三去dellworld
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 为什么没有人给Windows系统开发一个软件包管理系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447942 用了apt-get//synaptic真的发现在Win下每次下载各种软件都得手动下载，只有软件自己能更新自己。。。。 p.s. 360开发什么软件中心是不是干这个的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zby — 2013-08-26 20:06
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 发布Rhythmbox的百度音乐插件，还是发布吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447943 题首语：我不是做IT的，所以写代码的时间不是很多。所以时间比较长，再加上中间家里有些事情，所以耽搁了。不过这2天抓紧时间把剩下的问题解决，发布一个可以用的版本。 插件名称： Baidu music (百度音乐) for rhythmbox
<^k^> >> music player 作者：pandasunny 版本号：v0.2.0 截图： 基本功能： 实现Windows下百度音乐（ …
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换了新本子了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个网站上的dell fullhd的本子可以自己定制 500欧元 fullhd 4G单条内存
<jiero> 我把个MM骗到这里来，谁欢迎？
<jiero> 好吧，不是mm了，和我差不多年纪。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: freeflying gps 手表续航是个问题啊
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc: 你准备跑多少天
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 连续？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我要找个富婆送我个 610
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 那你考虑个毛儿续航
<gfrog_here> imtxc: sunto吧，别的都是渣。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: sunto 不是户外么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: garmin 也是渣？
<jiero> imtxc: 这里90%淘汰的手机都比我的新
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 户外肿么了
<imtxc> gfrog_here: è´µ
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 佳明的那个610 是2k， 松拓不算心率带都4k多了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: suunto才符合乃高富帅的身份啊
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 姥姥。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 没富婆赞助我就只能买那个国产299了
<imzf> iqq好卡啊
<omengye> 试试 pidgin-lwqq吧
<happyaron> freeflying: saucy在虚拟机里安装不能啊
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 你最近上班了吗 ?
<happyaron> freeflying: kvm/vbox/vmware都不行
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 。。。
<imzf> 算了，还是用网页版
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 壕乃有错觉了吧。。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 没看见你啊，以为你在休假呢
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 对了，刚好问乃，树莓派的kernel在丫自己的apt里有么？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 病了，上周五和明天请病假。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 在吧，应该，好久没折腾了
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 保重啊
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 居然有千元级别的松拓
<bluezd> imtxc: 乃在哪发财呢现在 ?
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 苦闷啊。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 下岗了
<imtxc> bluezd: 等机会再就业呢
<bluezd> imtxc: 哦 ...
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 病了是很难受啊，有什么别有病啊
<BigOne> imtxc: 怎么下岗了?
<imtxc> BigOne: 失业了
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 你们那招人不
<bluezd> happyaron: 招啊
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 有个靠谱兄弟介绍给你
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 没HC啊。
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 干神马的？
<happyaron> bluezd: 哪个组啊
<bluezd> 我们这招
<bluezd> happyaron: kernel 的
<BigOne> imtxc: 软件工程师的话，应该不难找啊
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 关键是我们组不靠谱，别耽误了乃们
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • google被跳转到百度首页怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447944 救命啊！ 听说方校长病了，我就在百度新闻里搜它的名字，结果..... 我用的是chrome，打开google首页，或者在论坛右上角搜索时都会跳转到百度首页。 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-08-26 20:41
<imtxc> BigOne: 难啊
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 谦虚
<happyaron> gfrog_here bluezd : 现在在做openstack，代码水平一般，集成/服务器方向靠谱。
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 真的，渣暴了
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我就羡慕你们组，因为妹子多
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 这样的人才就不要来敝组了，敝组都是一堆连bash/vim都用不明白的坑爹货
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 有妹子，又都不是你的，有啥用。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 那你们组招妹子么
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 也不招，没HC嘛。
<happyaron> lol
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 起码能说说话啥的啊
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 还不如上irc吹水呢。跟妹子能扯啥？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 连 vim/bash 都不明白为啥还招 ?
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 化妆？ 哪内衣打折？ 还是晚去哪做瑜伽。
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 渣呗
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 第二个可以聊聊
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 色狼本质，啧啧。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: ...
<BigOne> imtxc: 没那么夸张吧
 * gfrog_here 白天在x86上捣鼓8188eu，晚上还得再在arm上来一次。
<jiero> bluezd: 你本质不坏，就是色狼。
<bluezd> jiero: 你本质也不坏，就是不喜欢女的
<jiero> bluezd: 。你错了，只是喜欢女的也仅仅和喜欢男的差不多而已。
<bluezd> jiero: ... 愁苦啊
<jiero> bluezd: 你是不是我喜欢的男的啊。
 * gfrog_here 郁闷，下个kernel要慢死了。先看片儿打发时间。
<omengye> ...
<meowoo> 英文看不懂额
<meowoo> omengye, 干嘛
<omengye> 怎么和别人对话呀
<omengye> 用的是konversation
<meowoo> 有话只说就好了啊
<omengye> ok
<meowoo>     /query [nickname]
<hoxily> omengye: 像这样子就行
<omengye> meowoo: 这样？
<meowoo> hoxily, 他要和人单独聊
<meowoo> omengye, 命令 /query [目标]
<omengye> 额 怎么快速输入 meowoo： 这几个字符呢？
<meowoo> hoxily, 他要和某人开房单独聊
<hoxily> Tab按键补全
<meowoo> [tab]补全
<omengye> ok
<omengye> meowoo:  hoxily:  谢谢
<hoxily>  /join privateroom
<hoxily> 如果没人你就是oper了
<omengye> hoxily:  哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • pidgin没有QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447945 我安装了pidgin，可是在协议里面没有QQ啊，这怎么才能登录QQ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-08-26 21:12
<gebjgd> meowoo: 贱猫 你还没入狱？
<abc_> 请问，这里有用kde的吗？
<abc_> 有木有？
<meowoo> 我
<abc_> meowoo, ....
<meowoo> 怎么
<meowoo> 我用 kde 有问题吗
<abc_> meowoo, 现在koffice改名叫什么了？。。
<abc_> meowoo, 我也k粉
<meowoo> 我不是 k 粉,我小本跑不了 unity, 不喜欢 xfce, 不得不用 k
<meowoo> 忘了,我用 abiwork
<abc_> meowoo, 好吧。。我用libreoffice
<meowoo> 上 kde 官网看额
<abc_> 但我不想用这个了
<abc_> meowoo, 这款手机被我刷坏了，没浏览器。。电脑单机着呢
<abc_> 算了，先去玩扫雷了。。
<meowoo> abc_, Calligra_Suite
<meowoo> abc_, http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<^k^> meowoo ⇪ ti: Calligra Suite | The integrated work applications suite
<abc_> meowoo, 谢谢，thankx a lot记便签上了
<meowoo> wellcome
<abc_> 何必要改名，真无语。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 手机还能刷坏
<abc_> g kmine
<gebjgd> abc_: 你点儿太背了
<gebjgd> abc_: 赶快去买彩票
<^k^> abc_: kmine Why I KNIME...KNIME allows us to read files with hundreds of millions of lines and hundreds of columns. Why I KNIME... KNIME is an excellent environment to |...|
<abc_> gebjgd, 不是自己刷的。。酷派5210s
<gebjgd> abc_: 谁给你刷的
<abc_> gebjgd, 一班的好基友
<gebjgd> abc_: 向来自己刷机
<gebjgd> abc_: 库派 啥配置的机器？
<gebjgd> abc_: 2G fullhd? 4核心？
<abc_> gebjgd, 烂到爆了，刷到4.1x 又刷回来了
<abc_> gebjgd, 4核心。。我觉得电信不会赠这么好的手机
<gebjgd> abc_: 现在手机又不贵
<abc_> gebjgd, 可是高三党党章太苛刻。。这个酷派还是我妈的。 限时使用。。
<imtxc> 姥姥！！！
<imtxc> 要倒霉死了
<imtxc> 生命中第一次跑步就未遂我擦！！！ 首体操场关毛的门啊！
<gebjgd> abc_: 什么党章?
<gebjgd> abc_: 藏在菊花中 无人能查
<abc_> gebjgd, 禁止搞对象，禁止去网吧，禁止不写作业。。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 你搞老师啊
<abc_> gebjgd, 太疼了。。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 其实一夜情不算搞对象
<abc_> gebjgd, 靠，我有对象。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 不怕  反正她不会知道的
<abc_> gebjgd, 我是那种人吗？== ←_←
<gebjgd> abc_: 是
<abc_> gebjgd, (#‵′)凸  ←这是中指
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我擦，跑毛儿操场啊，去学校路上跑啊。。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 操场上才有几个妹子。
<gebjgd> abc_: 年轻人 多撸才健康
<abc_> gebjgd, 额…撸多怕把键盘弄脏。。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 对着你对象撸
<gebjgd> abc_: 记住用套就好
<gebjgd> abc_: 天朝的娃就是可怜
<abc_> gebjgd, 我去。。
<gebjgd> abc_: 去吧
<abc_> gebjgd, 。。。←_← ←_← ⊙▽⊙
<ofan> yooo
<ofan> imtxc: 帝都跑步没问题么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 戴ffp3型的口罩就行
<Pudge> 8g 内存就是爽
<happyaron> Pudge: ...太没追求了
<Pudge> happyaron: 小追求，乐趣多
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！......”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了...... 楼主愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶...
<Pudge> 这校花比kk说的高级多了
 * pity curl 或 wget 能定制下载日志么？比如 http_code 200, server_ip 1.1.1.1, url www.test.com/test.jpg, total_time 2s
<gebjgd> Pudge: 8g内存有什么用
<gebjgd> Pudge: 除非跑win7
<Pudge> gebjgd: vbox win7
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你要win7干吗？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 报税？
<Pudge> word
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 山东农业大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447946 好像很少呢，看到的回应一下吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 咱家的十三少 — 2013-08-26 22:28
<Pudge> ppt
 * slucx 发现一个问题啊，xmodmap修改的键盘映射对于usb键盘木有用啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: .........
 * slucx 对与本子自身的键盘有用
<gebjgd> Pudge: libreoffice完事  或者直接买wine的商业版本
<gebjgd> Pudge: ppt word不用TeX  你真心落后了
 * slucx 汗，好了
<Pudge> gebjgd: latex天天用，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 做presentation必须用ppt
<gebjgd> Pudge: beamer
<Pudge> gebjgd: no
<Pudge> gebjgd: conference不接受
<Pudge> gebjgd: paper要latex，presentation必须ppt格式
<gebjgd> Pudge: libreoffice也能ppt阿
<Pudge> beamer效率太低，而且难看，只适合做paper
<Pudge> gebjgd: libreoffice就是渣渣
<Pudge> gebjgd: 各种不兼容
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我感觉beamer更好用 漂亮
<Pudge> gebjgd: 只是有模板，做页数多的课件方便
<Pudge> gebjgd: 重新做漂亮的，带动画的，易懂的15分钟左右presentation， 果断ppt最方便
<Pudge> gebjgd: pdf不带动画
<Pudge> gebjgd: conf的时候也不接受
<gebjgd> Pudge: ppt太尿了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 太不专业了 你到不如拿个ipad去拍照好了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 呵呵，beamer是专业还是装13
<gebjgd> Pudge: 专业 做出来就是比ppt强
<gebjgd> Pudge: 这年头用TeX还装B？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没发现，唯一优点，风格统一
<gebjgd> Pudge: 和苹果一样 臭遍街了 找个模板 民工都能用了
<Pudge> gebjgd: tex除了排版毫无其他优势。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 说这么多没用，你跟各大conf说去，让他们接受tex做的slide
<Pudge> 行业标准就是专业，别的都是扯淡
<gebjgd> Pudge: 刚买了个便宜的tplink 无线路由
<labrador> 有公式ppt就傻了，还是beamer好看
<gebjgd> Pudge: 刷openwrt用。就能每天夜里1点钟自己重启
<labrador> gebjgd: 我有一台电脑专门用来发指令在夜里重启router
<gebjgd> labrador: 啥指令？
<gebjgd> labrador: 还电脑？ 不怕费电
<labrador> gebjgd: wget访问router的管理界面
<labrador> 的确费电。。。不环保
<alvin_rxg> 重启 router ？
<microcai> http://avboost.com/t/ksbs/339
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ Ksbs 的设计与演化 - avplayer.org 社区论坛
<microcai> 其实这个是 Java ....
<microcai> 大家期待已久的 黑 java 的
<alvin_rxg> 黑 java 关我屁事
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 你用什么共享你的文件服务器——
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: nfs?还是samba
<knownbad> Samba, 因为有 Windows.
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 那啥，什么网站？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么什么网站？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买笔记本的？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: jo
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我的debian 7的samba和ntfs硬盘权限有问题
<alvin_rxg> ntfs 挂载是比较麻烦，只能挂 umask 0000
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Relocate/262208098.html?categoryId=3751&pos=1&price=368.54&productid=3354638&sid=279884&type=offer
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ... ⇪ err: no title
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 便宜么？以前看过，挺贵的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/TOSHIBA-Satellite-S50-A-10H-i7-4700MQ-8GB-1TB,48353,462906,853724.html?langId=-3
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ TOSHIBA Satellite S50-A-10H i7-4700MQ/8GB/1TB Notebooks online kaufen bei Media Markt
<alvin_rxg> 这货前几天卖 799
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 贵 dell的那个自己选件
<stmsgebjgd> 我试试看0000
<alvin_rxg> mediamarkt 不知道店里还有没有那款 toshiba。 jadg 他买了
<alvin_rxg> 趁早去买一个来玩 暗黑2 :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用 umask 0000还是不行
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门了
<stmsgebjgd> rw,user,exec,umask=000
<alvin_rxg> /dev/sda5	/mnt/d		ntfs-3g	 uid=1000,umask=0000	0	0
<alvin_rxg> 当然我平时都是 umask 0222
<ofan> 德国肠男呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么样 那个网站的dell笔记本  很值吧
<gebjgd> 看来只能用ext4分区了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我用的samba
<gebjgd> ofan: ntfs没有权限问题？
<ofan> 路由器都能直接挂载samba(cifs)
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是ntfs
<gebjgd> ofan: 我以前没有遇到过 但是这次ntfs出问题了
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟底层文件系统没关系
<gebjgd> ofan: ext4?
<ofan> 只是一个协议
<gebjgd> ofan: 不能写
<gebjgd> ofan: 能读
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你权限没设置对
<ofan> 挂载和共享权限
<gebjgd> ofan: 原来的设置
<gebjgd> ofan: 用了2年了
<ofan> 2年变化很大的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我换了ext4试试看
<ofan> gebjgd: 你服务器是windows?
<ofan> linux写ntfs要ntfs-3g
<gebjgd> ofan: linux
<gebjgd> ofan: raspi debian 7
<Pudge> gebjgd: 为啥要每天重启陆游
<ofan> gebjgd: 能本地写？
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦  你的提醒是对的
<gebjgd> ofan: raspi的debian默认没装
<ofan> lol
<gebjgd> Pudge: 因为无线会失灵
<ofan> 在linux上别折腾ntfs
<gebjgd> ofan: 我买个了tp的无线路由器 为了上openwrt
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。换个好用的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没办法 为了兼容
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> Pudge: 为什么？
<ofan> 我给路由刷了tomato
<gebjgd> ofan: 才16欧  无运费
<ofan> 除了wifi信号不好，其他都很好
<ofan> 估计我参数没设置对
<gebjgd> arch的ntfs3g都是默认的
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪有
<ofan> ntfs3g在arch base里？
<ofan> gebjgd: 话说谁让你叛变的
<ofan> arch对你不薄啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 不行  有破包
<gebjgd> ofan: 受不了了
<ofan> 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了个dlink的nas
<gebjgd> ofan: dockstar不能从usb启动了 所以入了个raspi
<Pudge> ofan: arch每次pacman升级就没法装软件把我敢回了debian
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在就差tplink的无线路由了
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: arch天天升级还行  自己用  折腾折腾可以  但是上班了之后就不想折腾了 起码2年不想动系统。
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以还是debian踏实
<ofan> 其实用raspi 弄个软路由+nas不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了安全？
<ofan> 什么安全
<gebjgd> ofan: 还来个subnet?
<Pudge> ofan:同学从国内给我带了红万，1根就头晕，一天5根就不想抽了。
<Pudge> ofan: 正好戒烟
<ofan> Pudge: 额
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的网络不需要路由
<ofan> Pudge: 戒不了
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦 没网关？
<Pudge> ofan: 我怕我这2条红万抽完就离不开红万了。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有 直接 用switch的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你直接差网线？
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> Pudge: 恩 肯定离不开
<gebjgd> ofan: 路由器当switch用
<gebjgd> ofan: 多谢你的提醒
 * gebjgd 看小孩去
<ofan> gebjgd: 都什么年代了，还插网线
<gebjgd> ofan: 电视 nas raspi 都需要网线
<gebjgd> ofan: 剩下的走wlan
<ofan> gebjgd: 买个支持双频的路由，都能搞定
<gebjgd> ofan: 买个tplink 上openwrt crontab自动重启
<gebjgd> ofan: 速度慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有lan的稳定
<ofan> 不慢
<ofan> 我都用wifi看1080P的
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是 稳定不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 会断
<ofan> 那是路由问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 这个新的也是
<ofan> gebjgd: 刷固件后对wifi影响挺大
<gebjgd> ofan: 以前的老的也是
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以买个能刷openwrt的 每天夜里自动重启就没问题了
<ofan> gebjgd: 散热不好？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道 应该挺好
<gebjgd> ofan: 按说我的设备不多啊 2手机 1个平板 3台机器
<ofan> 散热对路由影响挺大的
<ofan> 我和室友的加起来差不多有10多个设备
<ofan> 用stock的固件基本从没断过
<ofan> 但刷了tomato后就不行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我用的是联想手机
<gebjgd> ofan: 双卡
<ofan> gebjgd: 支持国产？
<gebjgd> ofan: 双卡 便宜 价格便宜 量又足
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是要必须自己刷机
<ofan> gebjgd: ..
<ofan> 我还在用老android
<ofan> 只支持最高2.3的系统
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的htc dz已经阵亡了 排线松动了 太慢了
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥线
<gebjgd> ofan: 屏幕排线
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 我的也挺慢
<ofan> 不过平常都不怎么用
<gebjgd> ofan: 推荐你弄个国产的 full hd的 2g内存 四核心的手机
<ofan> gebjgd: 小米？
<gebjgd> ofan: 才 1600软民币
<gebjgd> ofan: 里奥的
<ofan> gebjgd: 质量信不过
<ofan> 等出新iphone，我去淘的旧二手的
<gebjgd> ofan: 无所谓  反正就用1年
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我的联想 表示质量不错
<ofan> 我要用好几年
<gebjgd> ofan: 过了保质期还用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是买了三星s4
<gebjgd> ofan: 感觉就那么回事
<ofan> gebjgd: 买iphone吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 不值那价格
<gebjgd> ofan: 不当傻叉
<gebjgd> ofan: 用iphone太丢脸
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你老婆用啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 新买的联想s820
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈
<gebjgd> ofan: 女性手机
<ofan> gebjgd: 竟然不用iphone
<ofan> 现在女的不拿iphone的很少见
<gebjgd> ofan: 我家没有苹果的产品
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说过了  我家不买苹果的东西
<ofan> lol
<ofan> gebjgd: 太偏执了
<gebjgd> ofan: 一般
<gebjgd> ofan: 我需要dual sim
<ofan> 我这有些课程还必须用苹果
<ofan> gebjgd: 有啥用
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为有2个sim卡
<ofan> 你还不如弄个住手机，然后弄个小nokia的
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个自己家里电话用 一个上网 给别人电话用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们用2个手机很久了
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是不想带2个  入了联想
<ofan> gebjgd: 两个卡的辐射很大
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好  拿2个手机辐射更大
<ofan> ebay上二手iphone好贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 有点品味
<gebjgd> ofan: 好歹买个nexus 4
<gebjgd> ofan: 用毛苹果
<ofan> 不想用android的
<ofan> 我的nexus 7都开始卡了
<ofan> 应用也不行
<ofan> 没啥好玩的东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的三星都不卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 你跑什么东西卡
<ofan> gebjgd: 用久了就卡了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不卡啊
<ofan> 不管多好的机器
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里刷刷的
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多程序都会卡
<ofan> 一卡就让别的也卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 还没遇到过
<ofan> 那个基于qt的手机也没出
<ofan> gebjgd: 买windows phone也比android强
<ofan> gebjgd: 我手机卡的很，有时候接电话都卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的手机太老了
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你就买winphone吧
<ofan> 当时买的时候也是刷刷的
<ofan> gebjgd: 太贵
<ofan> android好的就是实惠
<gebjgd> 上床
<ofan> gebjgd: 打炮？
<ofan> gebjgd: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/08/23/verizon-motorola-droid-5-leak/ 这个不错，带键盘
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Motorola Droid 5 流出，滑盖键盘长存！据报三防和支援无线充电
<ofan> gebjgd: 其实我想买个黑莓，不过太贵了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dell 不咋的
<gebjgd> ofan: 不行了 blackberry
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dell 便宜呀
<ofan> Pudge: 你抽烟的时候嘴里会不会掉皮？
<^k^> 05:11
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你抽烟的时候嘴里会不会掉皮？
<Pudge> ofan: 不会。
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 尼玛 我的嘴里竟然掉皮
<Pudge> ofan: 多喝水
<ofan> 我喝绿茶
<Pudge> ofan: 我以前也是，烟嘴粘在嘴唇上，拿下来掉块皮，疼，还流血
<ofan> 发现只要喝完了，然后抽就会掉皮
<Pudge> ofan: 现在旁边不摆瓶水我不抽
<ofan> Pudge: 那你嘴太干了
<Pudge> ofan: 经验，烟嘴多用舌头甜两下，稍微湿一点，不喝水也不会掉皮
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 兄弟你40岁了么？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 恩 教快叫叔
<ofan> Pudge: 应该是绿茶的问题
<ofan> 刷完牙后喝绿茶就比较容易掉皮
<Pudge> ofan: 哪里掉皮？嘴巴里面？
<Pudge> ofan: 皮从何来？脚气转移了？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 叔，帮我找个妹子
<ofan> 恩 粘膜掉皮
<ofan> Pudge: 粘膜，很薄的皮
<Pudge> ofan: 。。那没有过，我就是嘴唇干，会沾烟嘴
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我写的YG贪吃蛇，更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447949 YG贪吃蛇 1.3.0版本 ——双龙夺珠 License:GPLv2 新增速度调节功能 新增局域网联机对战功能 依旧使用的是ncurses库 源代码包下载： http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid ... 2518175354 安装方法： 解压： $ tar -xjvf ygsnake.tar.gz 查看里面的Readme文件，有
<^k^> >> 详细说明 如有好的建议，或发现BUG请送Email:hunter1x1hunter@sina.com，谢谢 统计信息: 发 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 笨，围着学校游泳馆和澡堂子跑才是王道
<imtxc> Pudge: 粘烟嘴最嘴太干
<imtxc> Pudge: 喝口水就不会了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • configure编译的工程如何添加新的源文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447950 一个目录里面有configure生成的Makefile， Makefile.in, Makefile.am 我改了Makefile.in和Makefile.am但是添加的源文件还是没有编译到。 是改这2个文件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-27 8:34
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian编译pidgin-lwqq错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447951 Code: $ cmake .. 信息如下： CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:21 (find_package): By not providing "FindEV.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "EV", but CMake did not find one. Could not find a package configuration file provided by "EV" with a
<^k^> >> ny of the following names: EVConfig.cmake ev-config.cmake Add the installation prefix of "EV" to CMAKE_PREFIX_ …
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:12 
<jusss> 下雨了
<jusss> 早晨起来发现头有点痛，估计是吹电扇造成的
<Pudge> jusss: 为什么放弃治疗！
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教个问题，我是13.04我的键盘设置打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447952 请教个问题，我是13.04我的键盘设置打不开了，怎么重置一下，让这个功能恢复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyi001yeye — 2013-08-27 9:16
<jusss> Pudge: 妹
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • configure编译的工程如何添加新的源文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447954 configure编译的工程如何添加新的源文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 342033035 — 2013-08-27 9:20
<iIlL10Oo> 发现 libreOffice 的word生成的 doc 文件，用微软的office2003打开是乱的。
<iIlL10Oo> wps +1
 * pity pity curl 或 wget 能定制下载日志么？比如 http_code 200, server_ip 1.1.1.1, url www.test.com/test.jpg, total_time 2s
<freeflying> pity, 下载的程序怎么会干分析的时期呢
<frytalent> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> frytalent ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 最受欢迎的免费操作系统
<NaoTanRen> lpy1: 早.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubutun 10.4怎么开启IPv6自动配置吖？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447955 局域网络使用一台Linux主机并架设了radvd服务，进行IPv6自动配置（IPv6无状态配置）服务。在这个局域网络内，XP主机可以正常根据路由通告自动配置IPv6地址，但是Ubuntu不能自动配置IPv6地址，请大神帮忙，怎么开启Ub
<^k^> >> utun的IPv6自动配置吖？郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkowen — 2013-08-27 10:02
<pity> freeflying: curl 可以记录大部分，但我很想要那个 server_ip
<freeflying> pity, 你为啥要用curl/wget搞log? 泡个rsyslog集中起来好了，然后用nagios处理
<eexpress> pity: 自己改源码，增加log吧。以前axel我干过这事情。
<pity> freeflying: 我只想记录 http://pastebin.ca/2438510 这个里面的一些信息
<pity> eexpress: 我靠，改源码啊？
<eexpress> 源码，加通常3行就好。奇怪啥。
<pity> 就不能让 curl 抓取的记录像 apache 或 nginx 的 access.log 那样吗？
<pity> eexpress: 听着悬乎
<eexpress> 打开log文件，写变量，关闭。。。不就成了。
<eexpress> 谁教你需要作者认为不重要的数据呢
 * imtxc 每周球一次工作，失业了
<pity> eexpress: ....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，怎样找回[下载]文件夹，内详 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447957 以前在[文件]里左边[位置]下有[下载]这个文件夹 就是这个地方 以前这个文件夹也是默认下载文件存放位置 然后又一次误操作我把这个文件夹删掉了 [位置]下面的链接不见了默认下载文件也改存放到[Downloads]文件夹里 我第一时间
<eexpress> imtxc: 当地没有猛男店啥的？
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有啊，再说我也不猛啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 神你有心率表么
<eexpress> 带上威严胡子，就猛了。多看喜洋洋。
<freeflying> pity, 乃居然在chinacache啊
<eexpress> 没。不关心心率
<pity> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> pity, 你这不是http的头吗
<pity> freeflying: 嗯，就是想从 header 里拿一部分数据，再整合到 log 里，批量请求时可以知道哪些下载成功或失败
<freeflying> pity, python干吧
<pity> freeflying: pycurl？
<freeflying> pity, urllib
<eexpress> 下载成功？wget返回值不够用嘛
<pity> freeflying: 好，学习一下
<freeflying> pity, 还有个requests也不错
<pity> eexpress: 明显不够啊，全记录的话又太冗余
<imtxc> 谁有工作基会扔给我一个
<freeflying> imtxc, 帽子
<pity> freeflying: thx
<freeflying> imtxc, 上回推荐你，你又不愿去上海
<imtxc> freeflying: 谁说我不愿意来着？
<imtxc> freeflying: 我说愿意去，结果没下文了啊
<NaoTanRen> lol
<NaoTanRen> 求去广州!
<imtxc> simga pc15 怎么样
<imtxc> na
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 球同去
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 啥东西?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我不太敢去南方，怕给热死
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 心率表啊
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我打算抽空过去旅游
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不认识
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: gun out
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 终于有你不认识的东西粗线了
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 乃过年回家, 给我带十斤手打牛肉丸来吧?
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 你出飛機票？
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 頭等艙
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你不本来就要回去吗?
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我沒自己東西要帶嗎
<imtxc> iMadper: 要做什么
<imtxc> 别闹
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃一定同意我ban了 huntxu
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 统一
<iMadper> huntxu: 竟然这么凶残, 要头等舱!
<iMadper> huntxu: 罪无可恕!
<imtxc> iMadper: do it.
<iMadper> huntxu: 穷凶极恶!
<eexpress> 打繁体字的家伙，踢了。
<iMadper> eexpress: 好!
<eexpress> 本来字就不大，还繁体。
<imtxc> 动手哇
<eexpress> 等我看命令
<huntxu> 那是老花
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 是这样的吧
<eexpress> 。。
<iMadper> .... ....
<imtxc> 恩，不错
<iMadper> huntxu: 我应该还能看到乃说话
<eexpress> nnnd 没效果呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 现在应该能看到了
<imtxc> huntxu: 恭喜
<eexpress> iMadper: 你还能看到？
<iMadper> eexpress: 没看到....
<eexpress> 先欺负下 huntxu。乖。
<freeflying> iMadper, ikea的牛肉丸不错啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ikea还有牛肉丸?!?!?!
<freeflying> iMadper, 你不知道？
<iMadper> freeflying: huntxu家乡的牛肉丸特别好吃!!!!
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道呀....
<imtxc> 牛肉丸子？
<freeflying> iMadper, ikea的饭好吃还便宜
<iMadper> freeflying: 我擦, 我以为只有家具....
<iMadper> freeflying: 我要去!
<imtxc> 必须牛肉泡馍啊，丸子多不好吃
<imtxc> 或者牛肉夹馍
<eexpress> 泡馍，看着都恶心的那种？
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 手打牛肉丸.
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是解禁了?
<imtxc> eexpress: ……………… 牛肉泡馍怎么会恶心
<huntxu> iMadper: 是的，我故意不說的
<eexpress> 好久前，去河南，吃过，记得是恶心的状态。
<huntxu> LOL
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 手打的技藝都快消失了。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 10多块一顿饭，咖啡畅饮
<imtxc> 河南的牛肉泡当然恶心了
<iMadper> freeflying: 好地方. 是不是在四元桥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去查查.
<freeflying> iMadper, 是啊，中午人超多
<freeflying> iMadper, 附近上班的都去吃午饭
<eexpress> 难道你家的，就好看了？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 不过, 是我最爱吃得丸子. 赞.
<eexpress> 得色
<huntxu> iMadper: 小時候，是可以不吃米飯只吃牛肉丸飽的
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 那好. 我也去试试去! (- 其实我不光是吃饭, 我还要看看家具 和那里的妹子 -)
<imtxc> eexpress: 真不是得瑟，绝对看着就馋，跟外面看到的什么牛汤泡饼之类的不是一个东西的
<iMadper> huntxu: 羡慕呀!!!!
 * iMadper nnnd, 饿了, 换个话题吧...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我不知道你對牛筋的什麽感覺
<freeflying> iMadper, 先注册个会员
<iMadper> huntxu: 我也喜欢牛筋丸呀!
<huntxu> iMadper: 會比純肉的稍微油膩點
<huntxu> iMadper: 適合大吃
<freeflying> iMadper, 会员饮料和咖啡免费
<iMadper> freeflying: 好! 多谢老司机!
<imtxc> iMadper: 先去搬一套家具吧，跟妹子说要不要试试这个床
<freeflying> iMadper, 很多老太太去那边拿手纸回家
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> imtxc: 逛宜家，是我在廣州時的一項基礎活動
<eexpress> 这么不厚道。 freeflying
 * iMadper 坚定不移的向老司机学习. 一百年不动摇. 
<huntxu> imtxc: 有空瞎逛看看東西還是蠻好玩的
<imtxc> huntxu: 老司机带带我
<freeflying> eexpress, 中国特色吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 招行, 信用卡提交申请之后, 多久能下来?
<iMadper> imtxc: 第一张.
<huntxu> iMadper: 喜歡看神怪小說不
<iMadper> huntxu: 不喜欢...
<imtxc> iMadper: 页面上能查到之后一个周吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人过来填表了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不需要卡到手, 我只需要卡通过审核
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天填完了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，那可能需要7、8 天你才能知道是不是通过了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 不可能拒的
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd, 我这个月工资到手 4429.69
<imtxc> iMadper: 三无外地人员办都无征信直接下，而且你是本地户口，跨国公司员工，信用白户
<iMadper> imtxc: 我信用不好的
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是白户？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我从小就欺负同学
<iMadper> imtxc: 殴打小朋友
<iMadper> imtxc: 欺骗老奶奶
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，银行不会查嫖娼记录的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那我就放心了..
<imtxc> iMadper: 你申请的哪张？
<iMadper> imtxc: ae卡
<imtxc> ae 卡也算漂亮，我的也是
<imtxc> gfrog_away: iMadper 申请百夫长卡了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 12.04 64位装小小输入法 能用 但是没任务栏图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447959 小小输入法本身就是没任务栏图标的吗 装完没显示 可以正常使用 装的32位版的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2013-08-27 10:55
<lpy1> iMadper: 少年在吗
<iMadper> lpy1: 想也知道在呀
<lpy1> iMadper:  马甲哥的 id 是？
<iMadper> lpy1: \q
<lpy1> owo
<Meowoo> 问一个问题.早上上不了网,原来是 DHCP, 动态ip地址,分配到的是192.168.1.101,我手动改为192.168.1.102就能上了,什么问题啊
<Meowoo> 色男去和老婆嘿咻嘿咻
<Meowoo> 了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来
<imtxc> iMadper:
<iMadper> imtxc: alatech cs010 去买
<imtxc> 没法用啊大佬
<imtxc> iMadper: 首先，要 ip
<imtxc> iMadper: 其次，跑步的时候， 手机装哪？
<iMadper> imtxc: 胳膊上面绑着
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者腰包
<imtxc> ……|||
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.wiggle.cn/lifeventure-hip-pack-2/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Lifeventure Hip Pack 2 | 腰包
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.wiggle.cn/ultimate-performance-titan-runners-%E8%85%B0%E5%8C%85/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Ultimate Performance - Titan Runners 腰包 | 腰包
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要的问题是，没法儿随时看，啥时候心率过高要猝死了不能预警， 我打算买国产那便宜货了
<Meowoo> 谁知道我的问题
<Meowoo> 问一个问题.早上上不了网,原来是 DHCP, 动态ip地址,分配到的是192.168.1.101,我手动改为192.168.1.102就能上了,什么问题啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 你心律不齐？
<imtxc> 要是佳明之类的可以平时戴就好了
<eexpress> Meowoo: 说不定是和别人ip冲突嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 我要控制运动量在有氧运动的范围
<imtxc> Meowoo: 或者冲突或者 101 那个ip 被限制了
<eexpress> imtxc: 高级了，反而死得快。lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 我看别人都说这是减脂的最快方式啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的体检结果好多 +
<imtxc> 估计查查 hiv 也是 + 。。。。。
<eexpress> hiv。。 你人才啊
<eexpress> 你看那些长寿的老人，都没你这么高级的锻炼过，只是生活习惯好而已。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的要求不是长寿哇，是瘦
<imtxc> eexpress: 先把脂肪肝弄下去再说
<eexpress> 哦。那你多xx就够了。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: xx +1
<imtxc> eexpress: xxoo 不能减肥的，据测算，每次男的可以减 2g cc iIlL10Oo
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 保持3天一次xxoo
<eexpress> imtxc: 难道你xx的时候，是不动的？坐着等别人动？
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 持续运动一小时才能消耗脂肪？  你能？ cc eexpress ?
<eexpress> xx是高强度运动啊
<leemeng0x61> 打球把
<eexpress> 10分钟，顶2小时
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: xxoo 直接把比脂肪更精细的物质排出来
<imtxc> 一小时以内消耗的是糖啊
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 效果不如大便完再称
<eexpress> 你这大便，，太神奇了
<imtxc> ……
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 体内重新生成精细物质，需要10小时，消耗10倍
<leemeng0x61> ....
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 不错嘛。研究生毕业的？ lol
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, ++ 这大便
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 所以男人o完就想睡觉啊。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo:  关键生成精细物质不消耗脂肪
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 排除毒素
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 消耗的
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 那不如吸毒来的直接
<eexpress> 说不通了。 imtxc的脂肪，是和运动无关的物质。唉。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 五脏六腑全部参与。 吸毒!=排毒
<iMadper> freeflying: 你还买蓝牙耳机听歌不? denon w150
<imtxc> eexpress: 可是我真心没法坚持一个小时啊……
<imtxc> 换体位之类的拖延战术也没有实际作用
<eexpress> imtxc: 哪里说了要1小时的。
<imtxc> eexpress: 书上说的
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 嗯，她缺少脂肪转换为能量的某种酶
<eexpress> 。。大师的书？
<imtxc> eexpress: 说 45 分钟之前消耗的都是糖类
<eexpress> 这误人的。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 糖类一般是转换为脂肪的。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 恩， xx 可以控制体重这个我相信
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 血糖高的人，脂肪一般都太多
 * eexpress 发现了一个奇怪生物，一切都按照“书”上的指标生活的。lol
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 年龄大了之后，血糖最好控制一下。年轻没事。。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<Meowoo> eexpress, 但是我只有一台机器额,难不说我的无线被人盗用了?
<eexpress> Meowoo: 自己不会看路由的信息？
<Meowoo> 不会
<eexpress> 无线的dhcp分配表啊
<Meowoo> ping 不通192.168.1.101
<eexpress> 重启路由，会吧。搞一个牙签，去捅那地方。重设密码。
<eexpress> 复位路由。
<Meowoo> 都做了
<Meowoo> 要赢复位?
<Meowoo> 硬?
<eexpress> 随便，这最干净
<Meowoo> 我重启过路由,没复位过
<iMadper> eexpress: 买个新的, 这最干净
<eexpress> 。。
<iIlL10Oo> 看路由的信息 最靠谱
<eexpress> 可他居然不会看。。
<iIlL10Oo> Meowoo: 路由器界面，每页截图。发给 eexpres
<eexpress> 一边去
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<eexpress> 撺掇他开dmz，然后透露帐号出来？
<Meowoo> 我看到 dhcp 表了
<Meowoo> 但有个问题
<Meowoo> 我现在的 102 没在表内
<eexpress> 102不是hdcp
<eexpress> dhcp
<iIlL10Oo> Meowoo: 每个IP有个连接数的吧
<Meowoo> 额
<freeflying> iMadper, 咋了，有啥便宜货吗
<Meowoo> 1	hurenjun	00-30-18-A1-77-23	192.168.1.100	00:36:52
<Meowoo> 2	spectrum	F4-B7-E2-62-5E-03	192.168.1.101	00:57:56
<Meowoo> 100 101 都有人用,但我现在是 102
<Meowoo> 客户端列表
<Meowoo> 真的要复位??
<iMadper> freeflying: denon w150
<iMadper> freeflying: 问题是, 不算便宜 不知道日淘便宜否, 我去看看
<Meowoo> 不管这个了,谁懂 websocket 的
<Meowoo> 找到文档,但英文的看不懂
<Meowoo> 在服务端里,在握手后,是否就与 tcpsocket 一样了
<eexpress> 还搞底层协议？
<Meowoo> 是额
<Meowoo> openshift 要用 tcpsocket 必须用 websocket
<eexpress> nnnd 你太高级了吧。别人最多调用些模块。
<Meowoo> 我还得实现 websocket 的服务端
<eexpress> 用啥实现？
<Meowoo> qt
<Meowoo> 本来我没想过 openshift 不能用 tcpsocket来弄额
<Meowoo> openshift不能直接用 tcpsocket 链接.他会在中间转发一次
<eexpress> 要是你路由都不熟悉，那搞出来的openshit，真会shit了啊。lol
<Meowoo> 没办法额,我要找个地方测试额
<eexpress> 跟噶嘛测试嘛。搞死他。 gfrog_away
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的 ff 浏览器更新之后有没有默认搜索引擎变成 baidu ……
<iIlL10Oo> bash 里面除 引号可以表示String, 其他还有吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linxu 12.04提示安装成功了 但为什么重启后选择ubuntu进入仍然是安装的界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447961 RT。论坛里查了下，说是grub没有安装，或是没有被识别？求指导，该怎么处理 统计信息: 发表于 由 barley122 — 2013-08-27 11:49
<iIlL10Oo> > ['1'.class , "1".class, %Q(1).class ]
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:[String, String, String]
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 没
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙，放车的问题解决了，可以收车了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:07 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ～～～～～补发一下Ubuntu12.4 Ubuntu13.4的使用手册 使用中小问题的解决办法～～～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447963 看见论坛上的下载地址无效了，现在给大家在补上，适合新手。 有什么小问题在这可以说一下，Ubuntu精神。 最后感谢-作者:Suruibin 链接地址：http://yunpan.cn/QX2wmc3EwwMH2 统计信息
<^k^> >> : 发表于 由 lichengjia — 2013-08-27 13:02
<gfrog> freeflying: cool! 真的放到后备箱了？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 我儿子要换车了，家里腾出地方
<freeflying> :)
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃娃都换车了。。。 @_@
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 换4轮儿了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 四轮换两轮了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 水木上有靠谱二手可收不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 最近木有
<freeflying> gfrog_away, trek日本卖得不知道贵不贵
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 海淘个梅花回来吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Trek没意思啊，米帝捷安特。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 太贵了吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我觉得吧，搞一次就搞的差不多，不会在几年内因为器材问题换车，这样才是最便宜的折腾法。 lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu 64位 uefi+gpt安装和启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447964 折腾了一天，终于搞定ubuntu13.04 amd64 desktop的安装，启动为uefi + gpt, 系统为win7 x64和ubuntu13.04 amd64，因为要uefi boot,参考了一些百度资料，建了一个usp分区，而msr分区被我舍弃，而现在出现的情况是ubuntu 有时候启动无法正常
<jiero> gfrog_away: 苏宁没法帮我买东西对把。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 好麻烦。
<jiero> TOSHIBA 东芝 SDHC存储卡（16GB、Class10、UHS-I）   43元包邮
<jiero> 买个给老妈的手机
<gfrog_away> jiero: 说啥？
<jiero> 结果发现银行卡里只有￥4.9
<jiero> gfrog_away: 帮我付钱。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。帮我付钱我把钱支付宝转到你账上。。。
<jiero> 呃。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你真名是啥来着。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 咋想的。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 呃。什么意思？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 很多地方必须网银吧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 让我抱抱你付你劳务费？
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 转了做什么
<imtxc> 哦， 是买那个卡？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我的意思是帮我买下来（网银），花的钱我再还给你（支付宝）。
<imtxc> jiero: 不能支付宝买么，我也是用支付宝啊
<jiero> 好像苏宁不能代付也不能支付宝也不能帮别人买这个有不能到付。。。
<jiero> 苏宁蠢货
<jiero> imtxc: 苏宁有个易付宝
<jiero> 不支持linux。
<jiero> 说好了
 * gfrog_away 抱抱党都去死去死
<imtxc> 我用了  /netinet/tcp.h 这个头文件，里面对 tcphdr 是这样定义的 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6031431/ ，我没有在代码或者编译的时候定义 __FAVOR_BSD 啊，为什么会用这段的结构呢？
<jiero> gfrog_away:  看成泡泡党了，以后对你就吐泡泡。
 * jiero 对 gfrog_away 吐泡泡
<imtxc> x86 的编译器下没有问题， arm编译器不知道在什么地方定义了 __FAVOR_BSD
<imtxc> jiero: 不能支付宝我也没法儿帮你啊
<imtxc> jiero: 为什么一定要苏宁
<jiero> imtxc: 因为特价是那里。简单
<imtxc> jiero: 链接给我看看
<imtxc> jiero: 我看我能支付么
<jiero> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/296479
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 再特价：TOSHIBA 东芝 SDHC存储卡（16GB、Class10、UHS-I） 43元包邮（58-15）_苏宁易购优惠_存储设备_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 能网银支付。
<iIlL10Oo> 靠，前几天买了个8G的 C10, 也要43元
<jiero> gery: 红帽仔
<imtxc> jiero: 不能到付么
<imtxc> jiero: 我看了，还要注册什么易付宝，太麻烦了
<imtxc> jiero: 不是可以门店付款么
<iIlL10Oo> 如果每个银行之间可以转帐就好了，不收手续费。
<iIlL10Oo> 比如支付宝可以给易付宝转帐。
<eexpress> Here in Austria there is a saying: "You are looking for a woolly egg-laying milk sow".
<iIlL10Oo> 不然以后XX宝多了，会很不方便。
<iIlL10Oo> 我的手机里面只安装了支付宝。
<iIlL10Oo> `tt Here in Austria there is a saying: "You are looking for a woolly egg-laying milk sow" |
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:  在这里，在奥地利有一个说：“你正在寻找一个毛茸茸的产蛋奶母猪”
<jiero> eexpress: 摸摸阿姨
<gery> jiero: ??
<jiero> sow 到底是母的啥？
<jiero> gery: 这里是大红帽党后花园么。
<gery> 我是被adam8157拉进来的……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 卡巴斯基反病毒软件赠送一年正版免费激活码 v2.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447967 下载地址： http://jifendownload.2345.cn/jifen_2345/kaspersky2345_ksysop_V2.0.exe 2013年4月25日，2345.com联合卡巴斯基在北京召开媒体发布会，宣布2345斥巨资向卡巴斯基购买一年期激活码免费送给用户。此次联手是由卡巴斯基推出2
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 求肉翻
<adam8157> gfrog_here: ^
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过vmpk么
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<mohli> gery, 周五你去打球吗？
<gery> mohli: 没有场地，只能在公司对面了，不知道是否有时间去打……
<mohli> gery, k
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 蛙
<gfrog_away> bluezd: momo
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么看 gcc 默认加进去的 define 呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用 #include <netinet/tcp.h> 的时候，不知道在什么地方给我 -D 了 __FAVOR_BSD
<adam8157> bluezd: lu
<adam8157> imtxc: 看遍头文件你就知道了
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: gcc -E
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过vmpk么
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: -E 看了，是定义了 __FAVOR_BSD 的结果，我不想要这个结果，而且同样的代码在 x86 编译时没有这样的错误
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: -E 会提示在哪个头文件里
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: gcc -E > a.x , 然后慢慢看，有写 xx.h 第几行
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 是啊
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 看到就是用了 tcp.h 里面的 #ifdef __FAVOR_BSD 那段啊
<imtxc> 但是在 x86 下，就用的是 #eles 里面的那段
<imtxc> else
<iMadper> imtxc:  gcc -E -dM - < /dev/null
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<huntxu> iMadper: 膜拜
<imtxc> iMadper: 我知道啊
<iMadper> imtxc: <imtxc> adam8157: 怎么看 gcc 默认加进去的 define 呢？   不是你问默认的define?
<iMadper> huntxu: 抱抱
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个问题已经解决了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是 -E -dM 也没有定义 _FAVOR_BSD 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥favor bsd? 是没定义呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以说这个不是默认的定义嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，所以我没有找为什么我的代码里面把 tcphdr 预编译成了 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6031541/ 这样
<imtxc> /usr/include/netinet/tcp.h
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 找头文件出错，乃还不如看看乃的代码里哪里往写了#endif
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 找头文件出错，乃还不如看看乃的代码里哪里忘写了#endif
<imtxc> 本来就没 if 啊
<imtxc> 蛋疼的问题
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<imtxc>  roylez 大乐透归位了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣
<adam8157> roylez: 平身
<gfrog_away> roylez: 壕席
<adam8157> iMadper: 多谢你昨天教我
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊啊啊?
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥? 我去看看log...
<adam8157> iMadper: "渣", "平身"
<freeflying> roylez, 绿色的要不
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦. 这个, 赞.
<adam8157> freeflying: 机智
<roylez> freeflying: 绿的你留着
<bluezd> iMadper: 教啥 ?
<adam8157> freeflying: 我中的彩豆机到了, 你明天过来那去给小朋友玩吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 那些都是清朝太监才这么说的吧? 赏个平身就够了
<adam8157> freeflying: 只有彩豆机, 里头没有糖豆, 挺大一个
<roylez> adam8157 freeflying gfrog_away 求remote的壕职位啊
<adam8157> roylez: 一定要remote... 你那个金融高管职位呢?
<gfrog_away> roylez: 乃要当遥控器？ lol
<roylez> adam8157 freeflying gfrog_away 我先在无业在家啊
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 直接把 if else 注释掉试试
<adam8157> roylez: 你到底是remote还是辞职.....
<freeflying> roylez, 得瑟吧你丫
<gfrog_away> roylez: 卖热干面吧
<adam8157> roylez: 卖鸭脖吧
<roylez> adam8157: remote在家啊，但是没事做
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 卖水果，每天可以和美女顾客聊天
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 不要有成本的，开不起小店
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 我不应该改人的头文件吧
<adam8157> roylez: 裸聊热线
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 那倒是
<roylez> adam8157: 考虑下....
 * bluezd 求财路
<imtxc> roylez: 来，先聊五毛钱的
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<adam8157> imtxc: zan
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 出门左转是银行
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 你俩一样的prefix
<imtxc> bluezd: 要结婚了？
<roylez> adam8157: 直接给他们放视频，对话直接转给kk来回复....
<iIlL10Oo> bluezd: 出门右转是牢房
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似是条财路
<roylez> ^k^: 对不
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 我ban了他这个nick就行了
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<^k^> roylez, OK，我不会。  15:37 
<iMadper> adam8157: ;-)
<bluezd> iMadper: 求帽子
<imtxc> 要做什么！
<iMadper> bluezd: 乃要帽子干嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: ban你呀, 还能干嘛?
<bluezd> iMadper: 玩啊
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，我觉得让上午那个倒霉医生骗了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 医生没说你怀孕吧?
 * gfrog_away 查了一圈儿，开了盒消炎药给我打发走了。
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 让他劫色了 ?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃妹儿
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 乃妹儿
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: 医生每周工作5天的吧？安逸啊
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 医生没说你怀孕, 然后你觉得他骗你了...
 * iMadper 似乎明白了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...哪里发炎他说没
<imtxc> ^^
<imtxc> ls
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 丫坐那想了半天，然后说了一堆检查。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 明天还得去排B超。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 这么良心的大夫啊
<roylez> gfrog_away: 算个屁
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 然后baidu搜了一下, 有好多结果, 就把所有药都给你了?
<roylez> gfrog_away: 我去找医生看耳鸣，丫给我一管喷鼻子的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我上次去北医三院，那老头戴老花镜儿查了半天书才开的药
 * gfrog_away 各种不靠谱的医生。
<iMadper> imtxc: 老头查的是: 性病防治手册 ?
 * gfrog_away 肚子疼，匿。
<imtxc> ...
<bluezd> gfrog_away: take care
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 耳鸣一般是肾的问题吧
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 人间不拆
 * gfrog_away 一星期瘦的腰带都勒不住裤子了。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 怀孕了就少来点irc啊
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 乃怎么能说出乐乐的痛处?!
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> roylez: 没有
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 哦，下不为例
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩  -)
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 帽子
<iMadper> ... 忘了打眼睛了...
<bluezd> iMadper: 踢人是什么感觉啊 ? cc adam8157
<iMadper> -)
<iMadper> bluezd: /kick bluezd
<iMadper> bluezd: 试试看就知道了
<imtxc> roylez: 没事儿，能治的
<imtxc> roylez: 别放弃
<adam8157> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/13/0827/10/979F1AVR00051CCL.html?f=resysBvalid1#www_resys 到底买谁啊 cc bluezd
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 曝阿森纳有意南欧妖人 仅两轮温格担心小威再伤_网易体育
<huntxu> adam8157: 明年買梅西
<adam8157> huntxu: 好怕
<huntxu> adam8157: 肯定買後腰啊，還有一個替補中衛
<adam8157> huntxu: 我萨还没买中卫, 我很失望
<huntxu> adam8157: 卡巴耶靠譜，不過如果弗拉米尼談妥就不掏錢了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: bluezd adam8157 乃们都被撸了呢。
<bluezd> adam8157: 皇马有个双卡双待 ...
<roylez> adam8157: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ
<adam8157> huntxu: .... 教授只搞自由转会啊
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: err: no title
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是呀
<imtxc> roylez: 在家也不好好发图
<huntxu> adam8157: 巴薩如果Busquets傷了遇到強隊直接梅西
 * gfrog_away 考虑过阵子再弄个爪机。。 要不要再信一次大摩托呢？ cc adam8157 
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒戲，讓song幹組織不靠譜
<adam8157> huntxu: 我萨的教授如果伤了就惨了
<huntxu> adam8157: 好生生居然放走thiago，作死
<roylez> imtxc: 理论上来说，我先在是在上班呢
<adam8157> huntxu: song啥也不行
<imtxc> roylez: 对啊
<imtxc> roylez: 难道你的主要工作是发视频？
<imtxc> 那就在家做次要工作发图片嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你这种认为android就是刷机刷机刷机的还是不要用了.... moto锁bootloader
<huntxu> adam8157: 紙面實力已經沒有三年前強了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还锁着呢？ 不是传言解开了么。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 普约尔啊!!!! 当年多霸气啊, 现在...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那还是亲儿子好了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 部分机型吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 必须亲儿子
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 果断 BB Q10 啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得現在的巴薩如果不補強中後場，遇到多特這類型的直接挂
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 亲儿子不用root, 不用刷机, 自带google service, 不折腾 最舒服
<gfrog_away> imtxc: BBQ 10么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 某種程度講，阿森納其實只少個靠譜後腰 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 对阵拜仁已经0:9了
<adam8157> huntxu: ....
<imtxc> 注意断句 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 安卓啊。啧啧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿森納是真不缺人啊，每個位置上也都算上等球員
<huntxu> adam8157: 龍門除外
<adam8157> huntxu: 最已阵, 这个词fcitx普通词库里都有
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過今年的架勢，要麽是要大面積漲薪留人，要麽真有大合同
<huntxu> adam8157: 已經清理了很大薪金空間
<adam8157> huntxu: 窗口什么时候关?
<huntxu> adam8157: 9-2
<adam8157> huntxu: 坐观
<iIlL10Oo> 自己百度一下，也可以当医生的。比学python简单多了
<adam8157> bluezd: 有好事儿没
<lucky> YouTube怎么把首页那个推荐取消？
<freeflying> adam8157, android一定要用三爽的啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 其它做工都是渣渣
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 现在亲儿子是哪代工？ LG嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 所以听 freeflying 的买亲儿子版Galaxy S4吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还有这种S4？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 有，不过价格很高
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 我觉得还是N记亲儿子1050靠谱些
<freeflying> gfrog_away, google play edition
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 备机的话确实
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 擦，听这名儿就知道便宜不了
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 其实对乃这样的壕毛毛雨
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 499而已
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 但是1050会不会太屌丝范儿
<adam8157> gfrog_away: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=samsung_galaxy_s4&hl=en
<adam8157> freeflying: 649
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 那个你送我吧
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 取标题 403 Forbidden
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 擦。。。 那还不如去薅ip5
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ^
<freeflying> gfrog_away, sinking boat啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 被app绑架了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, iOS真心不行了
<nothinking> 养鱼的去哪了
 * adam8157 afk
<iMadper> nothinking: .
<iMadper> nothinking: 你来了, 不瘦王
<nothinking> 呵呵  我可算找到你了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: IOS会被NX-OS和IOS-xr取代的，lol
<freeflying> 靠，我现在每天坐的时间缩短到了2-3个小时了
<nothinking> iMadper:   用了几天windows 7  实在卡的不敢恭维  最后采取  ubuntu+vobx的形式
<iMadper> nothinking: win7能比linux还卡?
<iMadper> nothinking: 一定是你打开方式不对
<nothinking> 恩  我感觉win7 卡
<nothinking> iMadper imtxc   啥意思
<imtxc> nothinking: 他又不是缩写帝
<nothinking> 有俩。。。。
<iMadper> 啥缩写帝?????????
<nothinking> im  tab  然后就出来俩
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 已经搞到联想手机了
<nothinking> 那个大马帅哥呢
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 以前的同学给带的
<nothinking> #ubuntu-jp
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你刚拿到?
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 我又看上了里奥的手机
<nothinking> join #ubuntu -jp
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 拿到一周了
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 里奥?!
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 啥东西???
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 恩纳 fullhd 4核心 2g内存 双sim
<nothinking> 日本聊天室里面没人
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 1700软民比
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 还行...
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 还是国产手机牛逼
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 是的.
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 做工呢?
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 联想的不错
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 手机都是中国产  能有多大区别
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 国产机的价格能让你每年换一次收集了
<nothinking> 这聊天室是用来讨论ubuntu 使用问题的？
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 我不行, 我一个月到手也就2k, 不够花的
<nothinking> 我去en聊天室 扯淡，结果被警告了
<nothinking> iMadper:  你又装穷人了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 看在哪 帝都够呛
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 就是帝都...
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 不如去深圳
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 每天地铁三个小时
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 难, 没公司要我
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 未必
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: sigh... 得慢慢招
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 慢慢找
<nothinking> iMadper:  我想找个外国人闲聊   去哪能找到啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 装穷
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 土豪教训的是...
<iMadper> nothinking: stmsgebjgd 就是呀
<nothinking> 大马的？
<nothinking> stmsgebjgd:   你汉语能不能不说这么好。。帝都都会说
<adam8157> nothinking: 帝都是什么东西
<stmsgebjgd> nothinking 我帝都人 废话
<nothinking> stmsgebjgd: 养鱼的说你是外国人
<imtxc> adam8157: 装穷不是贵司的技能么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我司是真穷, 没有台球可以玩
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • kvm:disabled bios是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447977 刚换了ubuntu amd64位，开机时就出现[14.126913] kvm:disabled bios,而后进桌面是什么都没有，就一张壁纸，后来百度说要在bios中打开vt，打开vt之后再开机，没有了[14.126913] kvm:disabled bios，却一直在黑屏，进不去桌面，后面又重装了一遍ubuntu,问题是进桌
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的羽毛球技艺生疏了块
<happyaron> adam8157: 找nancy解决，lol……
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 还台球 你们是不是还要打炮室啊
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 以前每天台球羽毛球游泳啥的, 很爽的, 现在公司没有, 不开心
 * adam8157 羡慕土壕公司
<nothinking> 我怎么感觉用irc的都是高级白领，所以我这土B 板砖也进来混一混
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<stmsgebjgd> nothinking 这里都是撸丝
<stmsgebjgd> nothinking 高级白领用qq
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 人艰不拆
<eexpress> 变苦闷的蛋蛋了
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd, nothinking 就不要拆了
 * iMadper 每次被拆穿, 都犹如膝盖上中了一箭
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃可以来蹭打
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<omengye> 大家有没有用过gentwoo的？这个 http://gentwoo.elisp.net/
<^k^> omengye ⇪ t: GenTwoo: Social Compiling
<eexpress> 贱兔窝。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 壕蛙
<eexpress> gfrog_away: adam8157 每天怨天尤人的，是不是得了抑郁症。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 毛儿
<omengye> 。。。就是每次都出现500错误
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 丫没妹子和好机油了，所以抑郁了
<adam8157> eexpress: 羡慕你这样的成功人士羡慕到郁闷
<omengye> http://gentwoo.elisp.net/emerges/539427?locale=zh#comment_152 这个人出现的错误和我一样。。。有木有大神可以分析一下？
<^k^> omengye ⇪ t: GenTwoo: Social Compiling
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<imtxc> 有没有公司拒绝人会通知的？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 一般没有
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 几乎没有.
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是默拒
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你丫莫着急
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃哪天去面试的来着？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你应该羡慕附近的人。比如哈皮/噶嘛。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 上周4
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我跟丫可不附近
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 都快一周了嘛
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 才3天，你着毛儿急
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是为了不拆么？
<eexpress> 至少近很多。支持你们高级。 gfrog_away
<adam8157> eexpress: 555
<iMadper> imtxc: 是因为hr多sb
<gfrog_away> eexpress: adam8157 的好机油是不撸
<eexpress> adam8157: 赶紧摇手机，摇出噶嘛。
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<eexpress> 哦。摇出不撸。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我没有微信
 * gfrog_away Dropbox大了的好处就是很多git repo都可以扔进去了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我借给你我的微信号
<eexpress> 你安装了papa?
 * adam8157 我的IM只有skype和gtalk
<eexpress> piapia?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你帮我摇，你去的那些场所太高级我进不去
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的dropbox里头有仨repo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我的一大把了，准备把linux也扔进去。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: .... 蛋疼
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 买了100G？
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 所以你还单身
<eexpress> 哪天同步不全，你的repository就烂了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 真有钱啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不然在每个机器上都要clone一次也很蛋疼。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 人艰不拆啊
<stmsgebjgd> 是找好妹子的地方adam8157 qq
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .... 结婚后的人居然有钱买 100G 的 dropbox
 * adam8157 没有qq
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 必须拆
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 想当年 我就是在qq上勾引到我老婆的
<imtxc> s
<omengye> ...
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: =,=
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 求 qq 的正确打开方式
<adam8157> imtxc: rm -f
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 分三步，1 脱光，2 打开摄像头，3 打开QQ
<eexpress> stmsgebjgd: 说不定你说反了
<imtxc> 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 多上外语群
<stmsgebjgd> gfrog_away 你是过来人
<stmsgebjgd> gfrog_away 够浪
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 介绍个外语群
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 说中文的
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 给个群号啥的
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 自己搜
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 是要搜同城的恶魔
<imtxc> 同城的么
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 太局限了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 管她哪的呢 好酒不怕巷子深
<iMadper> freeflying: 乐天又开始直邮中国免运费了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 有好事？
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 约炮代价太高
<adam8157> 乐天是啥
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乐天？ 木糖醇么？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是的.
 * stmsgebjgd 我坚持不了了 老婆在不回来 我就抽筋了 
<gfrog_away> iMadper: ...
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 约毛 约炮直接摸摸了
 * stmsgebjgd 当爹不易啊
 * gfrog_away 据说帝都也有个公园每周末都相亲大会来着。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 那也买不起啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: iMadper imtxc ^
<gfrog_away> im
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 哦，你有妹子，应该cc bluezd 来着
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 你孩子不是剛出生不久麽？老婆出差了？
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 3个半月了
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 老婆今天考车本
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 那也才半天啊 =.=
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 無敵奶爸 LOL
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 你试试看 半天
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 比半天不射都难
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 這是你上輩子的情人啊，單獨呆半天會怎樣
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 什么都做不了 喝水都不行
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 现在单手打字中
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 放下就哭
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 哄睡了了事
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 睡了  她自带陀螺仪
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 不過我倒是喜歡帶小孩的，就是暫時還養不起沒准備生
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 能迅速感知重心变化
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 這個內置技能好，以後不容易迷路
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 所以就不能放下
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu 每天需要尝试5次以上才能成功
<stmsgebjgd> 一次
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问在UBUNTU13.04里如何安装myunity http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447978 发现一个设置UNITY桌面的软件Myunity，添加了源，可是无法安装，下载了压缩包，但是解压之后又没有安装文件，不知道如何安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-08-27 16:54
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 啧啧
<happyaron> .
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 開個育兒課堂
<huntxu> 讓淡淡學習
<stmsgebjgd> 嘘
<stmsgebjgd> 失败了。
<stmsgebjgd> 继续重新抱
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 我很喜欢小孩
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 喜欢是喜欢 带孩子很累
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 狠下心就不抱, 让ta慢慢适应
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157 不行 分贝太高
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问个简单的重定向问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447979 有些命令参数特别长，我已经预先保存在文件中，如opt,然后使用输入重定向： 在终端下，运行$ ./check < opt 但好像并不能成功运行，正确的方式该怎么写，不用管道的话？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-08-27 17:05
<nothinking> ubuntu 能实现指纹解锁吗
<gfrog_away> stmsgebjgd: 抱起来放不下肯定是开始几天抱多了。
<gfrog_away> nothinking: 看设备。
<gfrog_away> nothinking: 不过据说那个指纹锁安全性渣的一逼。
 * gfrog_away 看完电影，很想去收一套那个小黄人儿。 cc adam8157 iMadper freeflying huntxu 
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 啥电影?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 啥小黄人?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 看得是黄片?
<gfrog_away> 《卑鄙的我》两部 iMadper
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哦....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 一套多少個
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 原版1k，山寨的价格不等。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 土壕
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 土壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 只是想想，买不起也买不到 huntxu
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 土豪你好
<gfrog_away> huntxu: adam8157 貌似没想得那么贵 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=26290048376
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 正品 2013年麦当劳神偷奶爸玩具 胶囊 小黄人 卑鄙的我2 黄豆豆-淘宝网
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 麦当劳.... 不是正经手办吧
<stmsgebjgd> gfrog_away 你真有钱  不过没好的
<stmsgebjgd> gfrog_away 样子都太丑了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 599
<freeflying> 啥小黄人
<stmsgebjgd> roxette 你听太多了吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 要买一本道全套的黄片儿了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才不在，挥了两杆子羽毛球
<adam8157> bluezd: 羡慕
<bluezd> adam8157: 我得有 8,9 年没碰羽毛球了
<adam8157> bluezd: 羡慕有球打!
<bluezd> adam8157: 木有好事情，周日．你懂得
<adam8157> bluezd: 国安的北京土著球员多么?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying get replied.
<iMadper> bluezd: +1
 * gfrog_away 尘埃落定。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: forward给我
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 靠，明儿吃饭？
<freeflying> adam8157, 有offer，怎么能给你啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 胃疼啊叔儿。走路都疼。
<bluezd> adam8157: 没几个，以前我是那么的喜欢绿色
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你这思维太跳跃了，跟不上
<adam8157> bluezd: 我只是好奇为什么几乎所有特别排外的北京人都拿国安说事儿
 * gfrog_away 明儿去医院B超。 freeflying 
<MeaCulpa> 国安砸了
<MeaCulpa> 国安咋了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 国安挺好
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<bluezd> 高潮和徐明据说以前关系很好
<MeaCulpa> 国安牛逼啊，从西班牙找点卡车司机啥的就把魔都队捣个稀巴烂
 * adam8157 羡慕啊!!!
 * adam8157 来了这边就没做成生意
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 什么生意？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也没做成过生意....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 卖人？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一个在开发上鲜有建树的公司居然藐视忽悠，能作成毛生意？
<adam8157> =,=
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助！！！----ubuntu12.04不能启动高级设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447980 刚刚学着用linux，装了ubuntu12.04版本，自己稀里糊涂的装了一个字体命令为：$sudo apt-get install scim-qtimm），当时就是照着别人帖子里的命令输入，结果把系统默认字体 的文泉驿黑体改成本帖这种字体，我觉得很难看，想
<^k^> >> 要改回系统默认字体，网上搜索得知安装Tweak tool可以设置字体，于是照着做了。我 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问个简单的重定向问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447979 有些命令参数特别长，我已经预先保存在文件中，如opt,然后使用输入重定向： 在终端下，运行$ ./check < opt 但好像并不能成功运行，正确的方式该怎么写，不用管道的话？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-08-27 17:05
<imtxc> iMadper: 问你个问题， 我在 orgmode 里面记一个人的生日的话，用 DL,还是 SC 合适呢？
<freeflying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar_r2kE9Ej4
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ YouTube - Steve Ballmer on Vista and MacBook Air @ MIX08
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog_away ^^
<freeflying> it is funny
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥dl sc?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识缩写...
<iMadper> dl = 大撸   sc = 射出 ?  imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: deadline, scheduled
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 丫的, 还有这缩写, 谁猜得到...
<iMadper> imtxc: 这你问我? 得看你的事情紧急与否呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 有些事情两个我都用
<iMadper> imtxc: schedule对我老说是开始做xx, deadline是死线嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思是，对于生日，你觉得是哪个
<imtxc> 貌似哪个都不对
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iMadper> imtxc: 生日呀, schedule嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 据说国安上周4：0胜阿尔宾？
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 买生日礼物之类的, 就是deadline
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 小窗
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 4:0
<iMadper> imtxc: 生日只是个提醒. 生日礼物才是明确的事情, 要去处理
<imtxc> iMadper: 有道理……
<imtxc> 话说 4:0 好像还是在 bluezd 的博客里面看到的
<Meowoo> 弄个简单的 socket 程序,放openshift还要学 websocket,好蛋疼
<freeflying> Meowoo, openshit能用了？ 有测试的没
<Meowoo> openshift 能用啊
<imtxc> 我去，这 bluezd , 对博客订阅用户也不表示表示就跑了
<Meowoo> 不翻墙也能用额
<freeflying> Meowoo, 公测了？
<freeflying> openshit
<freeflying> lol
<Meowoo> ...........
<Meowoo> 我真折腾着,你还拿我开心
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 大神求助哈，Virtualbox 安装ubuntu开机提示如下图像，该怎么解决呢？谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447982 [img]file:///C:/Users/DeepBlue/Desktop/QQ%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE20130827174606.png[/img] 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangjcc — 2013-08-27 17:47
<nyfair> [img]file:///C:/Users/DeepBlue/Desktop/QQ%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE20130827174606.png[/img]
<nyfair> WTF
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过vmpk么
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过vmpk么
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu 13.04 xrdp远程桌面连接完美配置！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447984 Ubuntu xrdp远程桌面连接完美配置！！首先sudo apt-get install xrdp，然后执行命令：xrp-sesadmin进行密码设置。然后进行下面三个文件的重要配置：/etc/xrdp/sesman.ini、/etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini、~/.Xsession 。注意第三个文件要设置可执行权限，
<^k^> >> 其他详细见长微薄 （因为我先是在微薄发表，然后打算分享到论坛里面给大家分享 …
<abc_> ^k^: 讲个笑话
<abc_> ^k^: hi
<^k^> abc_, 2爱斯基摩皮艇寒冷，所以他们开始了火灾，沉没工艺，你不能拥有你的皮艇和热量也证明了一句古老的格言。  19:33 
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  19:34 
<abc_> 恕我语文不及格
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！．．．．．．．．．”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了．．．．．．．．．． 他愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶．．．．．．
<roylez> Pudge: 还没玩够？
<Pudge> roylez: 没
<Pudge> roylez: 我要改一下
<eexpress> 额。乐乐回家了，有时候晚上上网了啊
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！．．．．．．．．．”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了．．．．．．．．．． roylez 愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶．．．．．．
<roylez> eexpress: 在开会，无聊
<roylez> eexpress: 爸妈都看不下去我每天的各种闲了
 * jiero 默默的走路。
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_here> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.435.858933.457.jpeg
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.435.858775.287.jpg
<Dante_> 论坛 到哪里 改密码？
<jiero> Dante_: 不摘掉啊。
 * jiero 默默的抱一下 roylez
<eexpress> roylez: 无聊。那我过去玩。吃你2天。
<roylez> eexpress: 可以，你掏钱
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，等lp做头发中
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我也想要 老婆
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助，关于build-arm-chroot的错误，我已经百度谷歌一天了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447987 在终端 输入 build-arm-chroot karmic eabi-chroot 输出 build-arm-chroot：未找到命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-08-27 20:55
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！．．．．．．．．．”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了．．．．．．．．．． jiero 愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶．．．．．．
<iMadper> Pudge: 干嘛黑 jiero ...
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！．．．．．．．．．”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了．．．．．．．．．． ima 愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶．．．．．．
<Pudge> “哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！．．．．．．．．．”妹妹痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了．．．．．．．．．． iMadper愈加兴奋，愉悦的看妹妹一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶．．．．．．
<iMadper> Pudge: 你为什么要放弃治疗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 太贵
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.qhG2Rq&id=21785279090   多便宜...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品脑残片 新脑中脑牌脑残片 一片顶过去5片 补人品 存节操-淘宝网
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我艹，还真有卖的
<iMadper> Pudge: 我可以帮你代购.
<bluezd> iMadper: 你一定没少吃吧
<iMadper>  /kick bluezd
<bluezd> iMadper: 求帽子
<iMadper> bluezd: 没
<Pudge> iMadper: 下手不果断
<roylez> bluezd: 绿帽子他舍不得
<iMadper> roylez: 渣席早
<bluezd> roylez: 哦，原来是这样，那我不要了，你自己留着吧 cc iMadper
<iMadper> bluezd: lol~
<ak74> quit
<bluezd> iMadper: 我说你呢
<iMadper> ak74: /quit  /
<iMadper> bluezd: 人云亦云的家伙
<MeaCu1pa> 哎
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa: 早, 胖叔, 好久没见你了
<bluezd> iMadper: 有啥感人励志的电影推荐下 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 励志的? 我不看这一类的
<MeaCu1pa> 今天刚见吧
<iMadper> bluezd: 感人的, 触不可及你看了吗?
<MeaCu1pa> 励志...a
<jiero> bluezd: 有啊有啊。黑镜。
<iMadper> blu
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 有啊有啊。海尔兄弟。
<bluezd> iMadper: 木有啊
<iMadper> bluezd: 看看去?
<jiero> bluezd: 有啊有啊，ted talk 一堆一堆的励志演说。
<MeaCu1pa> 神经
<iMadper> bluezd: 励志的:  SMD-68S Model 68
<jiero> iMadper: 以前我用ted talk 替代电影
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 理解不了....
<jiero> iMadper: 这个 MeaCu1pa 是假的啊。
<bluezd> iMadper: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 额。
<iMadper> jiero: 真的吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 看 whois 不像是
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 不知道啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 我相信是真的.
<jiero> 哦。
<bluezd> iMadper: 你还看这个
<iMadper> jiero: 就算不是真的, 也是他的好基友 roylez 假扮的
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> bluezd: 为啥我不看?
<jiero> roylez: 集邮？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 壕乃好久木有来irc了呢。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 恩，前一段一直没来，最近来的多了些，吹水啊，无聊啊
<jiero> bluezd: 吹多了，我都看到腻了
<vy0b0x_> 蛋疼啊
<jiero> vy0b0x_: 手不疼？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 乃身后就是Kexin啊，难怪不敢来吹水，lol
<bluezd> jiero: 那就别来呗
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 不过，乃身边那个位置肿么空了呢？
<vy0b0x_> 。。。。这个是怎么做到的 刚用IRC 不懂。。。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 那个位置来了很多人，都走了，离职的离职搬走的搬走
<vy0b0x_> 直接这样打名字就好了？jiero:
<jiero> vy0b0x_: 额
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 啧啧，是不是被乃辐射走的？ lol
<jiero> bluezd: 是你具备的磁场。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我有那么厉害吗？ 我平时说话很少啊
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 气场比较强。
<jiero> bluezd: 说，你是不是拿着小刀割稻草人？
<bluezd> jiero: ......
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 你指的是气质吗 ?
<jiero> bluezd: 展现一下你的气质
<jiero> bluezd: 你是什么色彩的人。
<jiero> bluezd: 忧伤到蛋疼。
<bluezd> bluezd: 我屌丝一个，有啥气质
<bluezd> jiero: ^^
<jiero> bluezd: 是 bluez 开发者么？ 不是的话。 blue z d
<bluezd> 必然不是啊
<jiero> bluezd: 哦
<vy0b0x_> 屌丝也是一种气质啊
<bluezd> vy0b0x_: 对
<jiero> 气质新概念
<jiero> 答辩一下。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 你们组的妹子都有主了吗 ?
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 这个我得给你问问。你看上哪个了？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 就问问
<MeaCu1pa> 牛逼
<vy0b0x_> gfrog_here: 什么组 还有妹子。。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 找点妹子来irc啊
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 明天我直接去问那妹子：“看到那边那个kernel的家伙了嘛？ 丫看上你了，快说你有没有主儿”
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 行，就这么干
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我问问题，就看腻了
<bluezd> 你了
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 你看上哪个了啊？！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 没有“开始”按钮的Windows 8，联想也看不下去了---大家看看像不像Linux Mint Mate开始菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447988 一家位于圣地亚哥的名为SweetLabs的公司刚宣布了与联想达成的合作协议：今后联想旗下搭载Windows 8系统的笔记本和台式机出厂时将预装由该公司开发的Pokki软件。这个Pokki是一
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 真没有，就是好奇，想知道你们组的妹子们是怎么找到男朋友的
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 我擦，你还不如想想你们组的爷们都是怎么找到女朋友的。
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 啊，明白了。原来你说我们组女的都是女汉纸？
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 这个嘛，我不想知道，再说我也都知道
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 我可没这么说啊
<\q> who is lpy1?
<vy0b0x_> metasploit这玩意儿到底是免费的还是收费的
<vy0b0x_> 我搞了个 给了我许可 仔细一看是一年期限的
<laxtiz> 诚心请教，Clearlooks 窗口主题需要哪个引擎？
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 你看上哪个了啊？！ 快说快说，莫要腼腆。
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 真没有，你们组我就认识你，其它人都不认识啊，
<gfrog_here> bluezd: 妈蛋，跟你说妹子呢，莫转移话题。要不你小窗我
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么设置所有邮件为已读
<Pudge> iMadper: 快捷键是啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 或者怎么选中所有邮件
<iMadper> Pudge: 你用mu4e?
<iMadper> Pudge: C-x h
<Pudge> iMadper: mutt，差不多的吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 完全, 不同的吧....
<Pudge> iMadper: 不对，差远了
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 快捷键理念完全不同
<Pudge> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> Pudge: 平身
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome shell登录后整个屏幕被放大，大于物理屏幕，可以跟随鼠标滚动，为何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447989 屏幕分辨率设置没问题，但整个显示的屏幕被放大了，是不是gnome shell的特效？如何关闭？如果登入gnome classic则显式正常，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mopyman — 2013-08-27 22:04
<maplebeats> 我想把一个开源软件完全打包在一起安装(包括依赖)，有啥好办法么。。
 * maplebeats 人都死哪里去了
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 二进制包写清楚依赖即可，包管理给你搞定。源码包，统统扔一起，一个一个编去呗
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: 我要是有包管理器就好了。。
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: 就是因为没有包管理器，我要把所有依赖全把打成一一起编译
<maplebeats> 静态编译？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: msg?
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 自己一个一个数吧
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 目测要杯具，至少得明天才有准信儿
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 擦。。。
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: 我现在有那几个依赖的源码，自己了装成功过。。。我现在想知道有什么方便的办法可以把它打包装在一个地方~
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: configure/make的时候指定prefix
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 都扔进一个地儿，然后打包
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 如果后编的包依赖之前的包的话，注意指定之前包的库文件位置
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: :( 我现在就是这么干的，还有更简单的么，有四个依赖啊，要部署10多台机器，我不想一台一台的搞
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 然后编完了，复制去其他机器上注意目录结构，不能变
<maplebeats> 这样子搞起来好蛋疼。。
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 难道架构不一样？ 没法直接用二进制包？
<\q> iMadper: 你是ipl1?
<maplebeats> 史上最垃圾的发行版:tlinux
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: 应该可以~~
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 那为毛要一台台搞，编完一次复制就是了
<gfrog_here> maplebeats: 懒得改目录的话，先在一台上make，然后复制到其他机器上make install
 * gfrog_here 虽然这方法不见得靠谱
<maplebeats> gfrog_here: 有三种内核，应该不会有啥影响吧，哎
<roxette> 我最少有6年没上irc了
<Pudge> 谁用mutt啊，告诉我怎么设置全部邮件为已读啊，手都肿了
<roxette> 都不知道怎么用了
<roxette> 这里有bot可以调戏么？
<gfrog_here> Pudge: T~N回车;Wn回车
<Pudge> gfrog_here: Wn是啥
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 自己按按就知道了
<Pudge> gfrog_here: gfrog_here 这两种方法都可以？
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 哪有两种方法，是连在一起的，先查找，后标记
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 哦，懂了，T~N是找到所有新邮件是吧
<gfrog_here> Pudge: .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntukylin 没了桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447990 没了桌面 连东西都没有只能运行终端来运行程序 统计信息: 发表于 由 1252768804 — 2013-08-27 22:48
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 搞定了，谢谢，
<pity> 请教个问题，python 怎么把一个 list 里的元素一行一行打印出来？
<gfrog_here> pity: import sys; sys.stdout.writelines("\n".join(["a","b","c"]))
<pity> gfrog_here: 呃，我发现用 for 可以遍历
<gfrog_here> pity: 列表筛选更快。
<pity> gfrog_here: 嗯，果然可以
<pity> gfrog_here: thx
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 昨天看的那个dell的机器如何
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 价钱不错吧
<stmsgebjgd> pity sa的工作如何
<pity> stmsgebjgd: 忙
<stmsgebjgd> pity 自由
<stmsgebjgd> pity 你可以夜里上班
<pity> stmsgebjgd: 不喜欢夜里上班
<stmsgebjgd> pity 夜深人静的多好
<pity> stmsgebjgd: 夜里不是上班时间，希望能干点儿别的
<stmsgebjgd> pity比如？
<pity> stmsgebjgd: 看电影，看书
<stmsgebjgd> pity 上班的也能
<pity> f = 'abc.txt'; t = open(f, 'r'); t.close()
<pity> gfrog_away: 这样写行吗？
<pity> stmsgebjgd: 不一样
<gfrog_here> pity: 你指啥行不行？
<pity> gfrog_away: 我想把一个文件名传到 open(xxx, 'r') 这里
<gfrog_here> pity: 那有啥不行的。
<stmsgebjgd> pity 测试下就知道行不行了
<pity> gfrog_here: 但 f 的类型是个字符串，不是文件名
<gfrog_here> pity: ... 文件名是个神马东西？ 不就是字符串？
<pity> gfrog_here: 会提示 No such file or directory: abc.txt
<gfrog_here> pity: with open(f, 'r') as f: foobar 目前推荐这样写
<gfrog_here> pity: 没有那个文件，自然会出错
<pity> gfrog_here: 干！我知道为啥不行了，因为我写的 f = 'http://xxx.com' 有特殊字符，只写 xxx.com 就可以了
<^k^> pity ... ⇪ 取标题 the scheme http does not accept registry part: xxx.com' (or bad hostname?)
<pity> 变量中可以套变量吧？ domain = 'xxx.com'; url = 'http:// 引用 domain /index.html'
<^k^> pity ... ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<pity> 怎么把 domain 变量套进 url 里去？
<gebjgd> 没有人了?
<ofan> 没了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dell 不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 怎么不行了？
<gebjgd> dell 不是挺好的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 市中心发现炸弹……我们都被赶走了……
<frankxu> ...哪个城市啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 首页就是这消息……  http://www.haz.de/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Start - HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 市中心哎……很大的范围哎……全都被赶走了……  http://www.hannover.de/Media/01-DATA-Neu/Bilder/Landeshauptstadt-Hannover/Meldungen/2013/August/Evakuierungsradius
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Evakuierungsradius | August | 2013 | Meldungen | Landeshauptstadt Hannover | Bilder | 01 DATA (Neu) | Media - hannover.de
<^k^> 05:13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助] ubuntu系统备份还原有没有什么好方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447997 我是一个linux新手，现在电脑上安装了UBUNTU13.04，然后我又把它升级为13.10了。我现在面临这样一个问题，就是由于我懂得太少，导致随便对系统做些尝试，就可能出现错误，最坏的结果就是无法进入图形界面了，然后
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-28
<iMadper> \q: 不是.
<iMadper> \q: lpy1是另外一个人 -> lpy
<BigOne> 哎，无语
<BigOne> 一个部门能做事的就两个人，恨不得把自己拆开了用
<BigOne> 求破解
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么不安显卡驱动显示效果会更好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448001 这个现象真的是很奇怪。我的笔记本显卡是amd的，在不安驱动的时候，桌面图标显示要比安过驱动后小一些，也更美观。安过驱动后明显感觉进入系统时的ubuntu图标被拉伸。ctrl+alt+f1切终端。未安驱动的时候分辨率是正常分
<^k^> >> 辨率，颜色显示也很正常。但是装过驱动后，显示分辨率明显下降。字体模糊，颜 …
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊牛逼
<MeaCulpa> 老美强制休息一周开始实施
<MeaCulpa> 公司立即断网...
<BigOne> mraculpa 怎么断了
<GODDOG> 中国火车票管网和电话服务是中国最差的服务措施
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥休息？18m强制？
<eexpress> try
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 在terminal中显示一个模拟窗口是怎么做到的【如下图这种模式】？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448002 常常看到terminal中有些配置信息是用这种窗口显示出来的，到处都找不到相关信息 这种窗口是怎么做出来的？有现有的编写方法吗？ [见下图] 统计信息: 发表于 由 extthink — 2013-08-28 9:06
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 流逼啊， 被强制休假了？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是我，老美
<MeaCulpa> 休假以后老美整个site断电....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要是我被强制休假我开心死了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 难道18m准备裁员了？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 裁完了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你傻啊，哪有三四季度裁员的
<jiero> 喝了60ml啤酒就脸部通红了。哈。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是很好么
<MeaCulpa> 上脸可能不容易醉
<jiero> 虽然能喝1L而已。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 但是我能立刻醉起来哈。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我还没到过自己无意识控制的情况。
<MeaCulpa> 上脸也有气氛，给别人面子，别人一看你脸红了，就会更放心和你交流，也不会再劝酒
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 总之好处很多
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 裁员还分时间？当老板的，想裁就裁了哦。
<MeaCulpa> 我也上脸
 * jiero 不喜欢这样平时不敢说的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 看年报啊，看增长啊
<jiero> 为啥非要喝酒。
<eexpress> 官僚体制哦。lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国酒“文化嘛”
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Wall Street都是奶娘
<eexpress> 这么好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 黄人酒量差，不得不玩花活
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 裁员一般都在预期的营收大年前一年
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 上半年搞定，下半年财报一开始难看，应为要支付买断金
<eexpress> 你那是大裁员。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 然后第二年一个很猛的增长
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 第二年中期开始很猛的增长
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 第二年年报牛逼
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 然后股价涨
<eexpress> 酷胖这么激动。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 第三年CEO套利退休
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是，这是规律，股份制企业嘛
<eexpress> 紧张吧
<eexpress> 啥不是股份制嘛
<MeaCulpa> 你看好了，明年下半年18摸财报一定牛逼
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 如此说来，上脸还有这好处啊
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫上脸...
<imtxc> 刚才不是说喝酒上脸么
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦，恩
 * jiero 抱抱 NaoTanRen
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 抱抱
<NaoTanRen> MeaCulpa: 抱抱
 * jiero 冲 gfrog_away 吐泡泡
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 现在做个验证网页这么简单了。 http://www.bootcss.com/p/layoutit/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Bootstrap可视化布局系统
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 好困...
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 睡吧睡吧，忘记一切困惑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么东西能让人清醒？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩, 今天下雨, 特别不想起床....
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。我这里一个月没下雨了。。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 抱抱你, jiero
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 给你上司打个电话你就清醒了。
<jiero> 虽然是馊主意
<jiero> 。发现12项技能做到了，即使做到了，我也不想被雇佣了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 疼痛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 疼痛可以让人迷糊的时候清醒，清醒的时候迷糊
<NaoTanRen> jiero: ... ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩不管是肉体还是心灵的疼痛。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除非那些一切看得淡的人。能看淡了就都不是事情了。
<jiero> NaoTanRen imtxc 推荐西班牙的Epic Soul Factory
<jiero> 音乐 （无语声）
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 音乐? 我很少听...
<jiero> NaoTanRen:  哦
<jiero> 10:00
 * jiero 意识到中国人的音乐播放工具会有一个外国几乎不存在的功能 - 单曲循环。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，牛逼
 * jiero 抱 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> jiero: 单曲循环怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 好像是仅仅存在于大中华区的播放方式
<imtxc> jiero: 不是吧，创新的 mp3 也有单曲循环啊
<jiero> imtxc: 创新发行到中国的mp3大中华区么
<jiero> imtxc: 看看创新发到美国的有么。
<imtxc> jiero: 米国鬼子也有单曲循环的需求吧
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道有没有，只是觉得不多。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。那些网站竟然把我的firefox 23认成了 ie6.。。
<jiero> 有病啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 戴好眼镜
<imtxc> jiero: 你可能有红蓝色盲
<jiero> imtxc: 可能是不认识linux，以为linux都在ie5时代。
<jiero> imtxc: 其实很简单，我用过挺多外的在线音乐播放器，没记得有单曲循环功能，只今天用了一个国产的竟然发现了这东西，和其他图标一点都不搭配——肯定是中国人不会画图标无法，但是又从别人哪里偷来的图标包没办法自己乱画的。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，我有时候会单曲听
<jiero> imtxc: 买了n本书，发现“人民邮电出版社”的书排版真垃圾。
<jiero> imtxc: 对齐都做不到。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 说实话，中国书的封皮的那种材质都不如老外书内页的材质
<imtxc> jiero: 我还没见过原版的老外的书呢
<jiero> imtxc: 韩国朝鲜族是奇异的民族，打破了德鲁克说的“保护幼稚工业”规则。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。其实书店里有啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 我很少去书店
<jiero> imtxc: amazon买二手的也便宜的。
<imtxc> jiero: 邮费不划算
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: kindle vs nook, 电纸书, 哪个好?
<eexpress> 模拟的纸质，当然不如纸质
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: kindle 吧
<imtxc> nook 是 andriod
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 恩, 不过, 什么都打印出来, 也挺麻烦的...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 屏幕来说都一样， nook 太胖了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 翻页速度? 支持的格式? 不想折腾
<eexpress> 我是从小孩子看书的角度说的。lol
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不刷机, 就是直接看
<jiero> imtxc: 有我用过的课本的2010年版本呢
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: nook 的话估计得刷机， andriod 嘛
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我的手机都没刷机..
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你看什么格式
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: pdf
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 就pdf资料多啊
<imtxc> pdf 还是算了吧。。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.amazon.cn/Catching-Fire-Suzanne-Collins/dp/043902353X/ref=sr_1_cc_1?m=A1YA2X4ZXSCYXR&s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1377656447&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=game+book
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Catching Fire (Hunger Games, Book 2)/Suzanne Collins-Z实惠-亚马逊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 根本看不了pdf
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> freeflying_away: 有人需要能看 pdf 的 kindle 了～～～
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: dx??
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 太大了吧?
<imtxc> 恩， 侯总有个闲置 dx
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 这怎么背出去...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 6'' 的真心别买，绝对看不了 pdf
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 而且 pdf 是每页一次全局刷新
<imtxc> 慢
<NaoTanRen> imtxc :恩...
<imtxc> 还翻页还会闪
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: pdf最多看工具书查吧。难道还真背诵？
<eexpress> 还带着看？
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 背诵.....
<eexpress> 你天天带着看，只能这样理解啊。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: ee, 乃又调皮了
<eexpress> 你们不能把一个看书的事情，又上升到无限的高度吧。
<eexpress> nnnnd 真心不要看书。书虫子。
<jiero> imtxc NaoTanRen  http://www.amazon.cn/Combat-Knife-Throwing-A-New-Approach-to-Knife-Throwing-and-Knife-Fighting-Thorn-Ralph/dp/1581606567/ref=sr_1_10?m=A1YA2X4ZXSCYXR&s=merchant&ie=UTF8&qid=1377656646&sr=1-10&keywords=art
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Combat Knife Throwing: A New Approach to Knife Throwing and Knife Fighting/Ralph Thorn-Z实惠-亚马逊
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 如果不是为了做文艺青年读小说文学之类， kindle 还是放弃吧，那个翻页速度
<jiero> eexpress: 书还是有用的。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 那就算了...
<jiero> eexpress: 用5%就行了。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 飞刀神技?
<eexpress> 基本没啥用。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 小李飞刀!
<eexpress> 这倒是，一本书最多5%有用。
 * NaoTanRen imtxc真是个好人呀, 各种发烧的想法, 都在 imtxc 面前破灭
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 这还不如网上直接搜索精华的几句。 jiero
<imtxc> kindle 也算烧么
<imtxc> 不是你半个小时的工资么
<eexpress> 半。。。小时
<eexpress> 牛。。。。。啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 我是不是低估了牛头人的收入水平了
<eexpress> 让他自己评价。
<jiero> 半牛人那
<eexpress> 牛半仙
<imtxc> 他估计会带着帽子评价
<eexpress> lol 好主意
<jiero> 半小时 kindle $200 /h
<imtxc> jiero: k4 不是 50$ 么
<jiero> imtxc: 哦，我没有关于k4的记忆啊。。。
<jiero> imtxc: k4是被我忽略掉了的
<eexpress> 为啥要看那么多书。 NaoTanRen 给几本你看的书，我们分析下吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 给你一本我正在看得书，公司的概念。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: awk tutorial guide
<eexpress> 。。没概念。看书的你，反而没公司嘛。 jiero
<eexpress> awk还要看书？
<imtxc> eexpress: .......
<eexpress> 就man看过啊。 NaoTanRen
<eexpress> 多年不awk了。直接pl。咔嚓咔嚓就搞定了。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: awk好用呀
<eexpress> 好用个屁。能socket不。
<eexpress> 也不能map
<eexpress> 也不能hash
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 你awk要socket干嘛..
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: awk绝对能hash...
<eexpress> 我要大一统的东西
<eexpress> 能hash，那和pl的hash也不是一回事吧。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 是一样的!
<eexpress> 啥都能做的pl
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04 网卡驱动问题，主板型号为微星z87 gd65 gameing http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448003 新装了ubuntu13.04，系统感觉不错，怎奈网卡驱动不上，主板型号是微星z87 gd65 gameing，网卡是killer e2200的，请问各位大侠如何解决这个问题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 阳光漂漂好 — 2013-08-28 10:27
<jiero> eexpress: 额，因为我不喜欢公司。所以研究。
<imtxc> pl 异党
<imtxc> eexpress: pl 需要看书么
<eexpress> 写pl，就像写流程图。
<eexpress> pl只需要看chm。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: chm?
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 那个就是html吧?
<eexpress> 所写即所得
<eexpress> 是html
<eexpress> 入门教程.html
<jiero> 入门教程。
<jiero> eexpress: 我讨厌的一件事，空调没有设计遥感温度计
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 孩子。
<imtxc> 姥姥，才知道《了不起的盖茨比》 这本书不是比尔盖茨的传记。。。。
<imtxc> 不知道这本书是给名字毁了 还是有人是因为这个名字买的
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么煲耳机，我让他播放 类似电影的主题曲一样的音乐。
<imtxc> jiero: 听就行了
<jiero> imtxc: 我这耳机金属声太大了————就是那些乐器声音。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 耳朵适应后，就算煲好了
<jiero> imtxc: 各种金属敲击的声音。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 多听，让耳朵习惯
<eexpress> jiero: 遥感？温度测试，有的吧。只是没双向传输。
<imtxc> jiero: 金属声？ 你用的火电吧？
<imtxc> jiero: 试试水电
<jiero> imtxc: 什么意思。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 恩。搞商业，你应该学gates
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 推荐给他
<jiero> eexpress: 更像 jobs
<eexpress> 这是2类人
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/15933006/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 真正的HIFI烧友只用雅鲁藏布江的水电
<jiero> eexpress: 我更像jobs
<eexpress> 哦。好吧
<eexpress> 你会发飙不。 jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 额。会啊。
<eexpress> 固执，喜欢发飙，这才像
<jiero> eexpress: 我脾气极度固执。。。
<eexpress> 而且要没礼貌。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。你说我有礼貌么。
<eexpress> 好吧。你像极了。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。够无聊的新闻。
<jiero> imtxc: 金属声音就是乐器声，放的挺真实，但是太刺激了。。。
<eexpress> 该死的jobs，让现在的人都觉得固执是优点了。会害一代人的。
<jiero> eexpress: 不固执其实是不信任自己的判断。
<eexpress> 这世界，没那么多人能都正确判断事情的。这是常识啊
<jiero> eexpress:  http://www.ted.com/talks/angela_lee_duckworth_the_key_to_success_grit.html?quote=2158
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Angela Lee Duckworth: The key to success? Grit | Video on TED.com
<eexpress> 这些骗人的文章，不看
<jiero> eexpress: 但是不固执的话，就都成了差不多先生了。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 我受够了太多差不多先生。
<jiero> 这也差不多，那也差不多。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu 手机什么时候开始生产呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448005 我都等的迫不及待了 希望不要太贵。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kongdeyuan — 2013-08-28 10:44
<eexpress> 不固执，差不多，在语义上，没必然关系的。
<eexpress> 你逻辑思维没学好。
<jiero> eexpress: 额。。这不是语义上的解释，而是生活的习惯。
<eexpress> 认真就够。不偏执于“固执”
<MeaCulpa> 文科生写文章...
<MeaCulpa> 话说我国真的要造雅鲁藏布江水电？
<MeaCulpa> 这不是向越南老挝缅甸太过宣战么...
<eexpress> 额。我一直以为有。
<jiero> eexpress: 。
<eexpress> 雅鲁藏布江没水电？印象中老记得这是政绩。。
<MeaCulpa> 哦，有的，是对印度宣战
<MeaCulpa> 不是澜沧江
<MeaCulpa> 雅鲁藏布是弄到印度的
<MeaCulpa> 哦，现在有个水电站，但是蓄水量很小
<eexpress> 我记得是曾经为少数民族造福的东西。以前老宣传。
<eexpress> 估计是不大。
<eexpress> 现在经常看宏伟的建筑工程的节目。不是一个档次的。
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 大的话印度早跳脚了
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> http://japanese.china.org.cn/politics/txt/2013-08/21/content_29783875_2.htm
<MeaCulpa> 这个图还在啊
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 空母発展の4大すう勢_中国網_日本語
<eexpress> 8年后打仗。 MeaCulpa
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<eexpress> 高级噶嘛。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: hum？
 * jiero 冲 gfrog_away 吐泡泡
<jiero>  Your grit score is: 4.75. You are grittier than at least 90% of the US population.
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 比 90% 的美国人都固执
<eexpress> 噶嘛是绿色的，有益的，高级。蛤蟆是麻灰色的，有毒的，低级。
<jiero> eexpress: 仅仅因为绿色的看起来可以入口对吧。
<jiero> 可口
<eexpress> 也好吃。都贵些。
<jiero> 伽马
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 8年？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 和谁打？
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.quwan.com/goods_2013-37133.html?quwanlianmeng=mail&argv2=20130828&utm_source=qw&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130828
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 枕 造型_设计 - 【夏季款清凉鸵鸟枕头/旅行午睡枕头(深灰+蓝色)】 - ostric - 趣玩网
<eexpress> jp
<sam-nya> 我装了ati的驱动之后窗口装饰和左边的dock都不见了啊。。。怎么解决。。。
<jiero> sam-nya: 哦。删掉呗
<sam-nya> 唔。。。
<eexpress> 驱动不对，也乱装。
<sam-nya> 应该没错啊，amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run这个
<eexpress> 你如果是ub，就没建议过安装run的驱动。还不是乱装？
<sam-nya> 唔。。。我以前装的时候是好的。。。
<eexpress> 下次升级的时候，你等死吧。run不兼容kms机制的。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: run的是啥?
<eexpress> bin的那种
<eexpress> 一个脚本带bin的。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 哦, 好吧...
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<jiero> sam-nya: 要新的就开backport也更保险。
<sam-nya> Uninstall fglrx driver complete.
<sam-nya> For detailed log of uninstall, please see /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log
<sam-nya> System must be rebooted to avoid system instability and potential data loss.
<jiero> sam-nya: 话说为啥要下载 run
<sam-nya> 唔。。。。
<sam-nya> 习惯问题。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<jiero> cherrot: 你亮出了一个悲哀的屌丝不该露出的表情啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 神马表情？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:24 
<jiero> cherrot: 我刚刚看到了你8月5日的照片哈。
<jiero> cherrot: 倔强的兔子。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<cherrot> jiero, 沧桑感
<CyrusYzGTt> /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.aOEOHF: 第 1 行:fg: 无任务控制
<CyrusYzGTt> 错误：%preun(acpid-2.0.19-5.fc19.x86_64) 脚本执行失败，退出状态码为 1
<CyrusYzGTt> 错误：acpid-2.0.19-5.fc19.x86_64: 删除 已失败
<huntxu> gfrog_away: linux上的cpu开睿频的话是不是检查不到啊
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ondeamond 是可以的吧?
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 不是cpufreq啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 说的是intel那个叫什么睿频的技术啊
<void1> windows下能检查到吗？
<huntxu> void1: 可以的
<huntxu> void1: 就是能看到cpu频率比标准频率高的时间
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 那就不知道了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不太理解。
<GODDOG> 我遇到了一个问题 ，我的vim现在处于一个 我按p就直接粘贴的状态，按＊ 的时候就会搜索光标所在的相同字符
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问Linux下看网页的flash视频，怎么开启硬件加速？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448007 源内N卡驱动已经成功安装，玩倒塌2也没多大问题了，但是平常上网看网页的Flash视频的时候，右键点flash开启了硬件加速，感觉好像完全没变化啊。。。。CPU占用还是保持40-80.，但是显卡温度保持38，怎么真正地
<^k^> >> 实现GPU跟着解码呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2013-08-28 12:56
<GODDOG> 按其他粘贴板号比如q 1 2 之类的也不会在右下角显示
<iwii> GODDOG: 按p本来就是粘帖呀，你没看入门书吧？
<iwii> GODDOG: vim 学习曲线是很长的
<GODDOG> iwii: 我怎么选择粘贴板？？
<GODDOG> 哦
<iwii> GODDOG: shift+insert 或 "xp
<iwii> "x 是取X11粘帖板 p是粘帖
<iwii> GODDOG: 还有 ctrl+shift+v
<GODDOG> iwii:  抱歉 我刚才掉线了
<GODDOG> iwii:  ？
<iwii> GODDOG: shift+insert 或 "xp
<iwii> "x 是取X11粘帖板 p是粘帖
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 你用啥终端?
<GODDOG> iwii:  现在我按不出那个X
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 终端里 Ctrl + @ 选自, 选完之后粘贴, 怎么把这个粘贴给弄到x的剪贴板去?
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: xfce4-terminal 0.6.1
<GODDOG> iwii:  我去下载一个 vimbook看吧
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 好像放不进 "x 里面，我忘记了
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 是呀, 好难...
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: "@p 好像也不行
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 恩, 你说vim?
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 我是说终端
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 终端选择之后，vim里面是 "*p
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 不考虑vim, 就是shell自带的复制粘贴
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 昨天那个 __FAVOR_BSD 的问题好纠结，最后找到是因为我的“队友”改了编译环境里面的头文件………………
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: ctrl + @ 来选字, 然后 Alt + w 来复制.
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 鼠标选呗
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 你这个终端高级啊
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: ... ... 你有刀子吗?
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: shell内置的, 你的终端也支持.
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 有就好了，赞队友
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 你有鞋子没?
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 有
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 扔不死他?
<imtxc> sigh, 球带走啊
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 我的终端不行啊，咋办
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: alt+w 是 emacs 的热键吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 东哥原来在你们team
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 东哥是个什么典故
<huntxu> imtxc: 何润东东哥啊
 * pity md5sum 不能只输出 md5 值？必须要带上文件名么？
<imtxc> 哦哦哦， 那个代码不是8点20改的  lol
<imtxc> pity: 读第一列不就行了么
<pity> imtxc: 那还得加个 cut 或 awk 呀
<pity> imtxc: 我队友坑我五回了……
<imtxc> pity: ... 赞
<pity> imtxc: ...
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: shell都有的吧? 我用了几个shell, 都支持
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 难道是我按键不对
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: ctrl+alt+2 没反应啊
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: ctrl + shift + 2
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 也没反应啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRe`: xterm不行
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 然后按左右来移动光标呀
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: 我看看去
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: 刻意
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: 可以.
<iwii> xfce4-terminal 0.6.1
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 估计是你的 gnome 提供的功能
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 我压根儿就没装gnome
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 那就是你的 桌面，反正不是 terminal 提供的
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 或许你安装了某个软件提供的
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 不是呀, 纯终端都这样
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 如果进入 tty1 呢？
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 必须能用呀
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: ctrl+alt+f1
<huntxu> NaoTanRe`: 也不行啊
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 你先打几个字 asdf 之类的, 然后 ctrl + @ , 然后往左移动光标  cc huntxu
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: 你的内核提供的？ 我进入 tty1 也不行
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: uname -a
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 我看看是不是zsh的...
<iwii> Linux ub5 3.8.0-27-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 00:19:35 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<huntxu> NaoTanRe`: 不行
<huntxu> NaoTanRe`: 滾
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: zsh的... cc iwii
<iwii> huntxu: 我两被忽悠了啊。。
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 我错了
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: screen 也可以复制粘帖的，zsh不装了
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 哦...
<iwii> screen里面 ctrl+a [
<NaoTanRe`> iwii: 不喜欢ctrl + a 这种profix
<iwii> NaoTanRe`: o
<ballcat> ..
<ballcat> 问一下，SSD同一个区域TRIM了多次会不会有副作用
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何更新到12.04.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448019 我尝试过apt-get update/upgrade ,也用软件更新界面试过，但都找不到这个更新。 现在内核还是3.2…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-08-28 14:14
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: huntxu 求大神救命，肿么把一个‘.’分割的字符串的倒数第三个元素换成其他的值？ 例如 "f.o.o.b.a.r" 把b那位置换成c，我写出来的都太麻烦了，求高招。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: emacs 为嘛总会把我的一个 cpu 占用到 100%
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: s/([^.])(2{\.[^.])}/xxx$2/g   猜的. 试试看?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我都想知道
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: sed？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 稍等, 修改一下
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我先自己试试看吧...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 车子骑来了没
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 上午去医院来着，没骑车。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 最近走路肚子都难受，就别提骑车了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你说我要不搞个飞度得了，还是等你给我抗个车架回来呢
<pity> gfrog_away: 你肚子也坏了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 随你喽。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 其实今年骑行季真没几天了。
<gfrog_away> pity: 不知道是啥毛病。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 冬天你不骑车？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 踩台子了。不出门。
<pity> gfrog_away: 我可能更惨一点儿，上午请假在家趴着来着，下午来公司状态也很差
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 而且台子也不太爱踩，真无聊到暴了
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  我冬天还骑过
<pity> gfrog_away: 昨晚没管住嘴
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 跑步游泳
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 冬天很难受啊，骑的时候一身汗，停下来就冻得要命，一不小心就感冒
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 要快干+抓绒+风衣啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 而且骑完立马回家啊
<gfrog_away> pity: 我比你更惨，肚子疼一个星期了。去医院查不出来啥毛病。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 唉，哪能骑完就回家啊，总有猪一样的队友拖后腿。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: echo f.o.o.b.a.r | perl -pe 's/\w+(\.\w+\.\w+$)/c$1/g'
<pity> gfrog_away: 疼一星期了，肝胆查了吗？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 所以啊，我跑步骑车都喜欢一个人
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: sed的话, \w换成[a-zA-Z]就行了吧
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 0-9
 * NaoTanRen 为啥不都统一到perl正则上面来?
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我就是举个例子, gfrog_要是需要的话, 他自己会加0-9的....
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 可能还需要[一-鼉]呢
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: \w是不包含\d的對吧？
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 不包含
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 好像我打开 mu4e 之后，用 C-x k 关掉 mu4e 就不会cpu 100, 用 mu4e 里面的 q 命令推出 mu4e 之后， 就100% 了
<iwii> gfrog_away: 铊中毒也是肚子痛..
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: echo f.o.o.b.a.r | perl -pe 's/\w+((\.\w+){2}$)/c$1/g' 改进版本
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: O_o
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我这里不太会....
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我这里完全不会...
<pity> iwii: 居然还有铊中毒……
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我这里完全会 我找找看能找到原因么
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你好好休息吧，车子我帮你先骑骑 lol
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不好找吧.... 放弃吧....
<freeflying> huntxu, 乃最近还找工作吗
<iwii> pity: 别当真。。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 乃有好差事?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 上回问你你不干啊
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 还是那个?
<huntxu> freeflying: 會呆到到年底吧估計
<iwii> > "f.o.o.b.a.r".sub(/\w+((\.\w+){2}$)/) {"c"+$1}
<^k^> iwii:"f.o.o.c.a.r"
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 最近貌似没啥了
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=675
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 这个是最新的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我看看, 进去了要学你们帮派技能
 * imtxc 穷疯了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: Manager ...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你已然学会了
 * imtxc 这种技能能进 canonical 么
<zhchen> adam8157: Nexus 4降价$100, https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_8GB?id=nexus_4_8gb
 * gfrog_away 求带走
<^k^> zhchen ⇪ t: 取标题 403 Forbidden
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 想到个解决办法，在 mu4e 的 main-view 里面，我看 "q" 绑定到了 "mu4e-quit", 我怎么配置让这个绑定变成空的
<zhchen> o
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 唉唉，搞这些字符串操作好蛋疼。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这样就不会误操作了
<gfrog_away> pity: 全查了，不知道哪的问题，再查估计就得去做肠镜了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 估计是你需要休息
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃可以晚上去我家拿走。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃家在哪儿啊
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: awk容易一些
<iwii> gfrog_away: 大吃一顿，然后吃点泻药。清空一下
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 北沙滩儿
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 忒远啊
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不会unbind... 你查查函数吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃壕啊壕啊壕啊。有车车车车车车啊。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 问题是, q不管用呀, q要求你确认呀
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乃q完之后还得输入yes吧?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 恩，问题是确认是后出现的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 恩， y 之后 cpu 就 100% 了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 写个空的函数， 把 q 绑定过去
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 所以, 你怎么会误操作呢?
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我出门都坐地铁的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying>  gfrog_away 尼玛，今天车位抽签，没抽到
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 要不乃晚上骑回顺义？ lol
<freeflying> 废了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 手贱，看见 y/n 就自动点了。。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道要买地库？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: mu4e里面, 是个独立的hotkey map的.
<freeflying>  gfrog_away 搞不好
<freeflying> fuck啊fuck
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 地库好啊，只要别被水淹，冬暖夏凉
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 贵啊
 * gfrog_away 在上家公司最喜欢在公司的地库里撅着避暑
<freeflying> 贵老多了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 想想我家楼下那个，是乃的2倍呢。
 * gfrog_away 所以果断不买。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你前东家的facilities太气派了
<adam8157> zhchen: 你要买么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃去的大连那个园儿吧？ 盛京那个也很霸气。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 帝都那个就差了点意思。
<zhchen> adam8157: 我没钱呐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 难道乃能代购？
<adam8157> zhchen: 装
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 帝都的确实差啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕给俺代购个x230回来吧。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 联想要美卡的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃有AE啊AE
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 乃不是买过了?
<zhchen> adam8157: 你来你来, 组织个海淘
<gfrog_away> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> zhchen: 不确定会不会被砍啊
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 赞海涛. 你开个淘宝店铺吧, 我做你第一个客户
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 啥 x230? 我买的时候没限制
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 来 卖你两斤节操
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你自己都没有, 还卖给我?
<freeflying> adam8157, 最近砍单很厉害，我之前让人用米帝信用卡都被砍了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lenovo学坏了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: NaoTanRen 求节操。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 节操越少, 活得越好.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你何苦要求节操?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃这种木有下限的肿么会知道节操的好
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天卖空赚了几百
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我认识的人, 有节操的, 都穷. 富的, 都没节操.
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃今晚请我吃顿好的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 蛋... 赔的时候你在哪里 =,=
<iwii> NaoTanRen: 这个社会就是弱肉强食
<huntxu> adam8157: 幾百不是你的風格啊
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，生气了，统统换成python写。
<adam8157> huntxu: 第一次卖空, 投入的也少. 而且当天收手, 谨慎点
 * gfrog_away 搞神马shell，统统python
<iwii> gfrog_away: ruby +1, 用来ruby肚子也不痛了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 有饭？ 求蹭。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我们帮你找好了，楼下有家蕉叶
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...
 * adam8157 人生第一次做空就赚了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 卖空的好处是T+0, 可以赚了就跑
<NaoTanRen> iwii: 是呀
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: .. .. 何必呢...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的脚本全是Bash, 怎么破
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 刚才那个正则不是很方便吗...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 前后还有其他运算，那个foobar要被来回取很多次，不如一次取出来python摆平。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: (defun my-empty-func ())
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 这样还可以避开正则。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: (define-key mu4e-main-mode-map (kbd "q") 'my-empty-func)
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这样 按 q 之后提示我参数错误，为什么呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: python -c "import os; os.system('damn-bash-script')" lol
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我就想让那个函数什么都不做，什么都别提示
<NaoTanRen> (define-key mu4e-main-mode-map (kbd "q") 'nil)
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这就对了嘛，要的就这个效果
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 青岛学生Linux群 转让 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448023 现有一青岛学生Linux的群，因我已离开青岛，且没有精力管理，现在管理权转让 哪位有意接手，请联系我：happyz90(AT)gmail.com 群号：81735058 统计信息: 发表于 由 happyz90 — 2013-08-28 15:22
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我想知道水木怎样才能vimperator开newtab, ctrl+单击也行啊, 自从用了北邮那个程序就一定要右键才可以 蛋疼啊  cc gery
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 鼠标中建试过没?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: telnet党表示理解不能
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 我想知道为什么正常的方式打不开新tab
<pity> gfrog_away: 我知道有时候肝胆结石可能会无故肚子疼
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 给链接看看?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!mainpage
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<imtxc> gfrog_away: telnet 慢得掉渣
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃网络渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 拉神最近進球都沒什麽大事發生啊
<gery> adam8157: 我也用telnet。。其实是ssh上去的
<adam8157> gery: 你们北邮给个说法!
<adam8157> lol
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 果然不行.... js给捕获了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: js处理你的按键了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 好孩子
<gery> adam8157: c-t不是newtab吗？没明白你啥意思……
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 来, 写个greasemonkey脚本
<adam8157> gery: 在新标签页中打开
<adam8157> gery: 水木上必须右键选, ctrl+单击不行
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不会.
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 解决办法: 用鼠标中建点击链接
<gery> adam8157: 我都是中键单击，
<adam8157> gery: 而且回退其实是重新打开上一个页面, 而不是回退. 比如回到之前滚动条的位置...
<adam8157> gery: 为了看看笑话和妹子, 我忍了很久了 =,=
<gery> adam8157: 这个是水木自己改的吧，北邮人上回退是能回到之前位置的
<adam8157> gery: 哦
<gery> adam8157: 去给nforum提bug https://github.com/xw2423/nForum
<^k^> gery ⇪ ti: xw2423/nForum · GitHub
<eexpress> 没中键的蛋蛋
<adam8157> gery: 哦
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 上水木为了看妹子
<gery> adam8157: 我对水母上回退不回到位置也很烦躁……
<adam8157> eexpress: 我想用vimperator啊!!! 用鼠标很烦躁的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 有qterm一样可以边telnet边看妹子
<eexpress> 现代网页，都是为了鼠标设计的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 难道为了 bbs 还要装个客户端
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。那就搞个办法把光标送到当前位置？
<eexpress> jiero: 那不又是js了嘛
<eexpress> jiero: 买inkling不。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gery telnet每次只能看一条回复你们也能忍...
<gery> adam8157: 跟读邮件一样啊，有thread的
<jiero> eexpress: 你买吧。
<jiero> 。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 可以按.然后按jjjjjjj，跟vim一样
<eexpress> 你不是要组织参赛。没设备咋行
<jiero> eexpress: 用不上。
<iwii> vim可以3j
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啊，是按,
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gery 邮件是因为更严肃, 水木对我来说是休闲的, telnet不是很适合我, 忍了
<imtxc> adam8157: 看妹子看不严肃…………
<imtxc> adam8157: 这是最严肃的事情啊
<eexpress> 一层一层next thread的，是变态
<gery> adam8157: telnet全键盘操作，不用鼠标点来点去，适合你vimoperator
<eexpress> imtxc: 工科有妹子？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 去清华不一定看工科妹子啊
<adam8157> gery: 也有可能突然跳出个NSFW的图...
<eexpress> 额。那还不如看其他网站。
<iwii> adam8157: NSFW +1
<eexpress> 看照片都漂亮，一见面都吐。 imtxc cc adam8157
<imtxc> 话说现在为什么 www.newsmth.net  是水木二站， 一站呢？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群 (@ newsmth.net)
<imtxc> eexpress: 那个社区的妹子，都不容易见面
<eexpress> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/268980 自己画
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog_away 那天在中关村见到了水木名媛, 长相和图片一样, 挺好的, 但是脸大腿短
<imtxc> adam8157: 约到了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 大街上碰到了而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 脸大腿短和“挺好”有什么联系么
<imtxc> 质量不如豆瓣儿妹子高
<eexpress> 就是说躺着看挺好的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 關了燈都一樣
<eexpress> huntxu: 没手感的？
<huntxu> eexpress: 你手放在臉上的？
<eexpress> 啊。你黑暗中只摸脸的啊。
<imtxc> 摸脸做什么
<eexpress> 嘘嘘你这习惯不好。浪费。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋又咋了
 * adam8157 来看我们组的tech talk啦  2013-08-28 InfoSession: Improving BIOS Compatibility on Linux - http://youtu.be/foHBdDdSt2o - starts @ 0800UTC   cc gfrog_away gery 
<adam8157> 四点钟开始
<adam8157> 我们组的台湾同事讲, 但是应该会说英文
<adam8157> it starts
<eexpress> 把grub做入bios?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • nexus 7(一代)来Ubuntu touch和android双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448025 本文仅仅是一个引导,有兴趣在nexus 7上双系统的的继续看下去: 原文: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403 从上文看来,这个MultiROM只支持nexus 7一代,可以引导多个系统,如ubuntu touch,webos.... 相关视频见youtube上: http://www.youtube
<^k^> >> .com/results?search_query=MultiROM 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-08-28 16:00 <h
<eexpress> 否则没啥意思。
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 不是上次IDF 讲 UEFI 那个吧？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 是他, 和另外一个
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 哦，我这边卡了……
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 另外，vimperator新窗口打开不是按F？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是F
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃竟然认识名媛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 擦肩而过
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求真相
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没拍
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃见过的真相
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我只是觉得真矮
<huntxu> adam8157: 網易有個混蛋發帖問說哪天拉姆塞可以一場進7個 =.=
<imtxc> 名凤？
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 天崩地裂
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 唉，破网络，放一会就得刷新一次。 不过讲的这哥们不是上次讲的那个吧，普通话口音好严重啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 太隱晦了
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 不是, 但也是台湾人, 哪有普通话口语...
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 用RH的代理啊
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 恩……
<gfrog_away> adam8157: OSI。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 是个神马？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 简单说就是BIOS里给各个OS的profile
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 为毛乃进C记了就木有线下的UDS了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 针对不同的OS有不同的configuration
<adam8157> g
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 最近美国那边 tech talk 讲 machine learning, 看了一下slide, 一点都看不懂。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还是UEFI的玩意啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 普通BIOS就有这个
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这么牛？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 个别BIOS会有Linux的profile
<liuhangbin> 现在换到上次讲那哥们了
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 你对男人的声线很敏感嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这是台湾人在讲？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 目测这大哥平时跟阿三聊天很多。
<adam8157> =,=
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 没有，主要是刚才那哥们口音挺逗的，跟中式英语很像
<DaBao> 求助：想使用wget定时下载，如何才能实现将下载下来的文件自动重命名为下载的时间？例如“20130828_16:15”这样的格式
<gfrog_away> DaBao: -O的时候用`date "+%Y%m%d_%H:%M"`
<eexpress> DaBao: -O 吧。 用 `date '+%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S'`.xxx 就是
<adam8157> DaBao: -o $(date +%y%m%d) 类似这样
<adam8157> O
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> 我擦单位显示器坏了...
<DaBao> 好的，谢谢，我去试试
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<gfrog_away> eexpress: adam8157 没去看man date然后还能记得住这些格式符的举手，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 猜测一下即可
<eexpress> 我一直用。所以记得一些。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我去看了一下我之前脚本里怎么写的...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: %m %M这样的很难猜吧，我每次都把%M猜成month
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ...printf
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 完全记不住
<iwii> > Time.now.strftime "%Y%m%d_%H:%M"
<eexpress> 小写的m，一定要记得的
<iwii> man strftime  通用
<^k^> iwii:"20130828_16:15"
<gfrog_away> eexpress: weekday是哪个？ lol
<eexpress> 这用不上。lol
<iwii>        %u     The day of the week as a decimal, range 1 to 7, Monday being  1.
<iwii>               See also %w.  (SU)
<eexpress> 文件名里面重来不要这
<DaBao> 已经取得成功！叩谢！
<huntxu> adam8157: 中國人的英文我能發揮98%的聽力 LOL
<adam8157> huntxu: 说实话我听不懂中式英语, 虽然我说出来的是中式英语, 但是听美英音则流畅得多
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 高富帅
<huntxu> adam8157: 語法錯誤多的就是中國人說的
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。
<jiero> huntxu: 其实就是逻辑性问题。
<jiero> 不过那是因人而异的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且一聽就是技術宅那種擔心說不好引起的緊張感 =.=
 * jiero 以前碰到过一个老师英语比较奇怪，其他同学听不明白但我可以。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，这哥们说的我都好紧张。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 为他捏把汗，lol
<eexpress> 你们这样说，纯是扫 adam8157的面子嘛。
<imtxc> 你们居然上班看 y2b
<imtxc> 居然还不卡
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: live稍微有点儿卡
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 别的不怎么卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 哥的hk vpn很好
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我这一点都不卡啊。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃机器问题吧。
<jiero> live是啥。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 贵司竟然不能直接翻墙？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我自己的服务翻墙的.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 在家比在公司快
<adam8157> gfrog_away: =,=
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 直接用proxy了，lol
<eexpress> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2zbxM4EehE 600k/s
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ YouTube - Miley, You're a Good Girl (Jon Lajoie)
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧，真心影响效率。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 各种速干名词, 完全不知道哪个好
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 挑打折嘴狠的
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 挑打折最狠的
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, +1
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 贵的吧
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 看到打折狠的赶紧告诉我一声
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: gfrog_away 你们都是好人
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 坏人!
<jiero> imtxc: 人。
 * gfrog_away 我擦，这哥们这动静搞得我一身鸡皮疙瘩。
 * gfrog_away 有毛儿好紧张的。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 好人？
<huntxu> 你們各自的時間聽到哪了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: NaoTanRen adam8157 ^
<adam8157> 35:12
<adam8157> 25:12
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我暂停了, 要写点儿文档去
<huntxu> 我剛過24 >.<
<gfrog_away> 25.30
<huntxu> sigh..
<adam8157> ivan好紧张...
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 你一定是太卡了在緩沖
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 现在 IDS有啥新东西不，抑或还是之前的
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ... ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 眼睛感觉很不舒服啊
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你今天吃药了嘛?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你不是在搞uefi么 还不听听
<gfrog_away> freeflying: IDS？ 是啥？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 听.
<gfrog_away> freeflying: intel那个开发者大会么？
 * gfrog_away 不对，那是IDF。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 拿清水洗洗?
<freeflying> gfrog_away, intrusion detect system
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我倒，叔儿。。 你这跨度。。
<jiero> eexpress: 我没见过女生胸部。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没啥了解，现在IDS基本都死绝了，至少都IPS了啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: 擦，听了一分钟，这货为嘛这么紧张
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 匹配和搜索算法也基本那样了吧，做好特征库就行了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不鸡到
<imtxc> 完全受不鸟啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃快打电话问问他
<imtxc> test
 * gfrog_away 天哪，总算换人了。 
 * gfrog_away 鸡皮疙瘩一地
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<jiero> gfrog_away imtxc adam8157 你们在听什么？
<imtxc> jiero: adam8157 同事发嗲
<adam8157> jiero: 我们组牛牛在做tech talk
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> 哇。
 * imtxc 唉
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 球辟謠fedora發布流程
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 13个月就没更新了。在这种平台上开发意味着自己要搞定以后所有的bug。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 13個月是指發布之後13個月？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 至少选个CentOS啥的有更新的平台啊。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 在fedora上做開發本來就是被distro拉著跑的啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我前公司在Fedora10还是12上做了个平台，估计现在都得郁闷死了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃是做应用。我说的是那种裁剪系统或者定制内核的情况。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 噗=.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 当然，我前东家还干过更二逼的事儿，基于RH9然后换了个2.6.18的内核（目测是RHEL5的），然后在这种渣平台上各种被虐。
<adam8157> rh9...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04升级新内核错误～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448027 今天升级linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic-pae 内核时报错，错误信息附后。。 感觉是usr空间不够了，现在想清理一下就内核，安ubuntu-tweak清理时也报错。 手动卸载旧内核，报出来依赖linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic-pae项，请教大家如何处理？？？？多谢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 求别说
<adam8157> gfrog_away: fedora挺适合做开发平台的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。
 * imtxc 2.6.18
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 一个平台用10年+，真心没法用。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你说长期用啊? 那就centos吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 比方说现在给Fedora6/7，也就是大概10年前的系统加个scsi驱动，那得被玩儿死，基本是不可能的任务。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 其实可以
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哦，sata驱动吧，scsi说不定还能搞定。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃搞过？ lol
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> gfrog_away: fedora 3 |||||||||
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 求别说了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: momo
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 差点被玩儿死
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> roylez: 渣
<iwii> 加个驱动就是编译内核时，选择一下而已吧？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: imtxc freeflying 我前东家还试图给2.6.18加上2.6.20里引入的namespace，不知道后来啥结果，lol
<imtxc> .... gfrog_away 怪不得你跑路了
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚上俩会，都没空看star trek
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看过了, 还行
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04升级内核时的错误～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448028 今天升级linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic-pae 内核时报错，错误信息附后。。 感觉是usr空间不够了，现在想清理一下就内核，安ubuntu-tweak清理时也报错。 手动卸载旧内核，报出来依赖linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic-pae项，请教大家如何处理？？？
<^k^> >> ？多谢 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信 …
 * palomino|working 喂 roylez_ 喝万能胶
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马, 有天我打"PM"打出来了破马
 * imtxc 饿死了
<roylez_> palomino|working: 哥回武汉了，给哥寄10盒大麻花
<freeflying> gfrog_away, lol， 我早上坐地铁还在看NS的东西
<adam8157> 我们组破马什么的
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<palomino|working> 这不能怪我
<imtxc> roylez_: 求寄鸭脖子
<palomino|working> 以后可以改叫我 马叔 来避免此类问题
<imtxc> roylez_: 我武汉没基友了，没人帮我寄了
<palomino|working> 武汉太热 roylez_
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 虽然工程师该有梦想，但是这些都太不靠谱了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 爱学习的猴总。
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 码数
<roylez_> imtxc: 鸭脖子上全是淋巴，哥鄙视吃鸭脖子的
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 马叔
<palomino|working> ...错别字啊
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 麻糬
<imtxc> roylez_: ..
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 打怪练级啊，不然没饭吃
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 好象很好吃的样子
<adam8157> roylez_: 去了皮就没淋巴了啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 给帽子啊
 * imtxc 这会儿想着猪头肉流口水啊
<freeflying> roylez_, 可以送你绿色的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃下个副本就一身满级装备出来了。。 还刷啥野怪，lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 好恶心
<liemehoc> 针式打印机打的东西有没有办法涂改
<palomino|working> = = NaoTanRen
<gfrog_away> liemehoc: 再打一次
 * gfrog_away 据说大黄鸭要来帝都？ adam8157 freeflying imtxc NaoTanRen huntxu 
<liemehoc> gfrog_away: 没有条件再打一次
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 不是已经坏了吗?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 嘛时候？ 据说是缩水版的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我买了个架子，以后在家站着办公
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 是的
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 什么是大黄鸭啊
 * liemehoc 针式打印机打的东西有没有办法涂改   除了再打一次
<adam8157> roylez_: 赞啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://arshadchowdhury.com/1485-what-happens-when-you-stand-for-2-years/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ What Happens When You Stand For 2 Years. - Tricks of the Trade
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: 求架子链接
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝进了个一个样子的
<roylez_> NaoTanRen: 淘宝搜 Omax K6
<freeflying> roylez_, 你妹，我用的就是这款
<roylez_> freeflying: 你是躺着用的吧？
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: 赞
<roylez_> NaoTanRen: 丫也想？
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: .
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 坏了？ 哪有
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 有可能，毕竟颐和园小
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 记得是瘪了
<freeflying> roylez_, ...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 漏气了
<adam8157> 看起来质量不怎么样
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 就是浴池里飘着那种，一捏嘎嘎叫的那个。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 那是在HK放气撤退吧？
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。以前我一直是站着。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不明白
<jiero> roylez_: 别人好奇为什么有人站着看书用电脑。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: HK的大黄鸭乃知道？
<roylez_> adam8157: 承重20Kg
<jiero> roylez_: 所以我跪着了。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: http://money.laoqianzhuang.com/shoucangwanhuatong/20130828/365446.shtml
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 北京大黄鸭达18米比港版大：为防漏气将做两只 - 收藏万花筒_理财频道_老钱庄财经 - 老钱庄财经 - 中国最好的财经门户网站
<jiero> roylez_: 现在又坐着了
<jiero> roylez_:  还有最重要的你会来了。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: http://news.china.com.cn/rollnews/ent/live/2013-05/16/content_19997963.htm
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 香港大黄鸭漏气倒下　"死因"揭秘【组图】_娱乐中心_中国网
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 母鸡
 * jiero è¹­è¹­ roylez_
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看 NaoTanRen 的图儿。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 大黄鸭怎么会漏气？昨天有传言说，大黄鸭是被旅行团的游客扔了30多颗烟头“烧死”的
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 完蛋了，家里的长城宽带不能用bt....
<adam8157> roylez_: http://item.jd.com/748172.html 这个配合个高桌子应该不错 cc gfrog_away freeflying NaoTanRen
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【联想0B47372】联想(Lenovo) 原装0B47372笔记本支架【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<roylez_> adam8157: 难不成让我用迅雷....
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 随后，作家韩寒也发了一张大黄鸭半瘫在水里的照片，说“刚到香港就目睹如此惨剧。禽流感太可怕了。”评论引发各地明星及网友调侃。姚晨回应说“没事，吃点板蓝根就好了”，蔡康永则指大黄鸭变“鸭汤”。
 * pity 还半小时下班
<adam8157> roylez_: 迅雷离线啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不行, 高度调节范围小.
<roylez_> adam8157: 贵死了，你壕
<adam8157> roylez_: 我就是说说
<roylez_> adam8157: 给个离线的号呗
<chenshaoju> 杜子腾，中午麻辣香锅吃太多了。
<NaoTanRen> 这错别字....
<NaoTanRen> 我以为是个人名...
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<chenshaoju> 杜子腾＝肚子疼
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还在用pity的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帐号密码...
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 林蛋大
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫这么有钱还蹭pity的
<pity> roylez_: adam8157 随便用啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 各种蹭
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: 愈是有钱, 就愈是一毛不拔, 愈是一毛不拔, 就愈是有钱.
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 也不能那么说
<adam8157> pity: 上次特价准备给你买但是没抢到
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: C 家装穷是锁定技， 也不是 adam8157 想那样嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说1块钱那次？....我鄙视你
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<roylez_> pity: 给我帐号密码啊
<NaoTanRen> 我没抢到! 谁抢到了我就鄙视谁!
<imtxc> pity: 分享帐号密码出来，看看你俩都下载的啥
<imtxc> 天一逆袭成功了？
<jiero> 枪杀1块钱？
<roylez_> imtxc: 他推了双江？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 给链接看看
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 刚麻花给我弹的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ct=201326592&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&fm=rs2&fr=ala1&sf=1&fmq=1350297510862_R&pv=&ic=0&nc=1&z=&se=1&showtab=0&fb=0&width=&height=&face=0&istype=2&ie=utf-8&word=%E6%9D%8E%E5%A4%A9%E4%B8%80%E6%90%9E%E8%BF%87%E6%A2%A6%E9%B8%BD    百度推荐的...
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 李天一搞过梦鸽_百度图片搜索
<imtxc> http://news.qq.com/a/20130828/013921.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=395912587&ADSESSION=1377678919&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.4824_.0&ADPUBNO=26119
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 李某某当庭不承认发生性关系 称喝醉不知道_新闻_腾讯网
<zhao> 真的假的？那可是他妈
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<NaoTanRen> zhao: 是百度推荐的... 我什么都不知道...
 * NaoTanRen 不知道李天一, 不知道梦鸽
 * NaoTanRen 只知道 imtxc 
<jiero> 买数码相机了。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: rx100?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 最便宜的。最便宜的 松下 数码相机 DMC-FH6GK-K  ￥379
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 这个是好东西来的.
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 跟1000左右的尼康一个水平
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 良心货
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 恩。看起来是。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 所以要这个了。
<imtxc> jiero: 女朋友5号吧
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩, 挺好的
<jiero> imtxc: 不懂。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 恩。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不要单反, 就要卡片
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: rx100赞
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 就要求: 对焦快, 正常拍摄画质好, 就够了
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, em5
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 妹子站好pose, 摆好笑脸了, 你还在换镜头... 等你换好镜头, 妹子都笑僵了
<freeflying> 这才是对焦神器
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不方便携带吧
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 加个定焦头，很方便
<freeflying> 不敢肯定没rx100方便
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 还是... 算了吧...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 单反, 我还是不太想碰...
 * adam8157 你们不要在讨论发烧的东西了, 我看着上火
 * NaoTanRen 虽然很想烧, 但是没钱
<pity> adam8157: 买啥？
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, em5是mirrorless好伐
<pity> imtxc: 这要乱
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕果断出手吧
<adam8157> pity: 他们在烧, 我没得烧
<NaoTanRen> s/要/要淫/
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 也还是算了吧... 价格有点儿高... 俩月工资... 没法买...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 不带你这样黑帽帽的
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: sigh... 以后给乃看我工资单
<pity> adam8157: 单？反？
<adam8157> pity: 估计是
<imtxc> ....
<pity> adam8157: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 要烧个心率表，球赞助
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • jar文件运行显示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448032 ubuntu 12.0.4,一个jar文件在unity中能正常运行并显示，但在awesome中就只能运行但无法正常显示，不知是什么原因，请指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-08-28 17:17
<adam8157> imtxc: 边儿去
<imtxc> a
<imtxc> adam8157: 你分分种上下几十w的
<adam8157> imtxc: 要是这样我还跟这儿扯淡?
 * NaoTanRen 你买才买单反... 我就买廉价卡片...
<roylez_> NaoTanRen: 松下的，400块？
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: 恩, jiero买了
<imtxc> roylez_: 便宜卡片儿就松下啊
<jiero> roylez_:  我买的。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 就那个 smzdm 推荐的 379元。
<roylez_> jiero: 那相机唯一不爽的就是不能用AA电池
<jiero> roylez_: 恩。确实是问题。
<jiero> roylez_: 不过我买的一堆AA充电电池塞满了各个地方，竟然没剩余。
<roylez_> jiero: enelong？
<jiero> roylez_: 买了国产的垃圾电池哦。
<roylez_> jiero: enelong你不知道？
<jiero> roylez_: sanyo的哦
<jiero> roylez_: 对吧。
<roylez_> jiero: 壕
<jiero> roylez_: 哦。错了。
<jiero> roylez_: 感觉奇怪额
<NaoTanRen> enelong比不上eneloop的.
<jiero> 我买的更山寨哈。
<roylez_> NaoTanRen: 够用了，价钱也比不上呢
<jiero> 骐源
<NaoTanRen> roylez_: 恩, 我直接用飞可充电得了
<jiero> 花了94元买了骐源的一堆电池
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐你买过DMC-FH6GK？
<jiero> rx100.。。是4000元级别的。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen roylez_ imtxc  adam8157 有多弱才能作出这样的举动 http://i.imgur.com/TiYJrZi.jpg
<chenshaoju> 壕爆了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 怎么了?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 站着对着3个屏幕那种距离。
<roylez_> jiero: 没
<imtxc> jiero: 这个怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 。其实我都不好说了，就是觉得很奇异。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 意识里，靠得近了还要转脑袋，靠得远了，不好放东西
 * pity 下班走人，回家趴着
<imtxc> jiero: 豪的这种节奏无法理解
<imtxc> jiero: 我饿得不行了
<imtxc> jiero: 可是有什么都不想吃
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 惆怅。写了个恶心的不得了的shell，感脚智商弱爆了。 cc freeflying
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不是 py 去了么
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃写了个shell?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 后来发现python有些语法格式木法扔进一行里，又换shell了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，python -c "import os; os.system('balabala')"
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这智商是不是很让人捉急？
 * imtxc 撤
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 竟然撤了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 正给你问呢
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • jar文件在不同窗口管理器中运行结果不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448033 ubuntu 12.0.4,一个jar文件在unity中能正常运行并显示，但在awesome中就只能运行但无法正常显示，不知是什么原因，请指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-08-28 17:44
<sam-nya> xchat 怎么隐藏进入退出消息来着？
<adam8157> sam-nya: /help ignore
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机进gurb菜单花屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448035 开机进grub就这样了 但是对着第一项按Enter能正常进系统，其他一切都正常。 我是在Win8上装的Ubuntu，以前都没这个问题，是不是和gpt有关系啊？还是显卡驱动神马的？但是我在bios里禁用独显后，还是一样的情况- - 有人知道咩- -先谢谢啦
<^k^> >> …… 统计信息: 发表于 由 DT_Lvhyy — 2013-08-28 17:57
<jiero>  /help ignore
<ofan> gfrog_away: 有前途
<gfrog_away> ofan: 谢谢昂
<ofan> gfrog_away: 很优秀
<ofan> 我记得我在c++里写过system，被鄙视了
<gfrog_away> ofan: 曾经当着我manager的面儿，在c里写了一坨system("echo balabala") 估计丫要被我郁闷死了。
<ofan> gfrog_away: 那要被鄙视
<gfrog_away> ofan: system("echo balabala > foobar") 这样，多线程环境，懒得去处理文件了。
<ofan> 行尾留空格也被鄙视
<seek0515> ///
<seek0515> ...
<seek0515> ,,,,
<jiero> imtxc_away: 不小心看到苏宁还有买多少返多少活动。。。能加20元额外买个电磁炉。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【安装中】紧急求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448037 看到别人用USB装挺简单的，我也就把就笔记本拿出来试试，也就一直继续继续到这个页面没有其他选项，也就开始安装，结果就一直这样了，是有什么问题还是不会在格我整个盘吧 现在怎么办，能做什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaomma — 2013-0
<^k^> >> 8-28 19:05
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 初学Ubuntu 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448038 1、第一批直接客人会话却不会注销，卡在访客里 2、万恶的登录小键盘禁用，第二批把自己的用户名给丢了 3、第三波找到用户名也输入了密码，无视箭头直接点上边的辅助按钮 4、总算登进去了，Fcitx 输入法小键盘在哪里啊，在哪里..Ctrl+空格键不
<^k^> >> 会按 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-08-28 19:29
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 挂载windows8分区后删除文件直接永久删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448040 我的系统是debian7+windows8 以前没有注意到一个问题: 在debian下面用del键删除windows分区里面的文件时,竟然是永久删除,不会移动到回收站， 而用del键删除ext4下面的文件都是首先移动到回收站的！ 今天就悲催的按错键了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 没有UEFI boot的电脑安装Ubuntu amd64位后，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448041 我的电脑可以安装windows7 64位，CPU是E5450，8G内存,主板是七彩虹Twin P45主板。安装Ubuntu 32位可以启动，但是安装64位版本后，就无法启动，启动后，直接黑屏，金在出现如下所示的错误提示： [1.408865] Kernel panic - n
<^k^> >> ot syncing:No init found. Try passing init = Option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance. …
<Pedetes> 这里没有人说话啊
<bruce_oy> 这种地方是用来水的，救助最好上论坛。
<imtxc> lol
<Pudge> imtxc: 为什么放弃治疗！
<imtxc> Pudge: 为了给你腾出床位啊
<Pudge> imtxc:我远程的
<imtxc> Pudge: 没事儿，我这里排队的人很多
<imtxc> Pudge: 我把我的床位卖了，还是黄牛党吃香啊
<BigOne> pudge 什么床位啊
<imtxc> gfrog_real_away: gfrog_not_here 没问到什么吧， 估计 99% 是悲剧了， 擦 悲剧和被拒居然是同音
<BigOne> imtxc
<imtxc> BigOne: 啥事而
<BigOne> 什么床位啊
<imtxc> BigOne: 你也需要治疗？
<BigOne> imtxc 不需要啊，你在什么城市呢?
<imtxc> BigOne: 帝都
<BigOne> imtxc 魔都的话一般允许最长住半年
<imtxc> BigOne: 额……
<imtxc> BigOne: 有工作机会么，球推荐
<BigOne> imtxc 让你频繁出院，是为了赚检查费
<imtxc> BigOne: 是为了防止不明群众在医院潜藏吧
<BigOne> imtxc 目前没有吧，你的心理收入是多少
<BigOne> imtxc 怎么潜？都登记的
<BigOne> imtxc 你做什么开发的？
<imtxc> BigOne: C
<imtxc> BigOne: 心理收入啊…… 多多益善
<BigOne> imtxc 羡慕啊，当初想做的，一直没机会
<BigOne> 感觉晚上人好少
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 听说你被扔到另外一个组去了，不知道下文
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不对啊，第二次面的是同一个组
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 现在说的就是这事儿
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我能确定第二面和第一面是同一个部门啊， 可能他们弄错了？
<imtxc> 好流逼啊。。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 你面哪个职位啊 ?
<imtxc> bluezd: 不是帽子
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 就是，你现在被扔进另外一个组了，不知道下文
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wineqq 每次打开空间默认调用ie问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448042 装完wineqq之后，使用没有问题，打开空间的时候调用的是火狐 后来不知道哪里的问题，在打开空间的时候开始调用ie 我找到～/.longene/qq2012/drive_c/Program Files 这个文件夹里 有 Internet Explorer这个文件夹 直接删除这个文件夹之后，再
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 晕
<bluezd> imtxc: 那是 ?
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 好吧
<imtxc> bluezd: 基蛙的前东家
<imtxc> bluezd: 去跟你 leader 说说，我迫切想去给她干活儿
<bluezd> imtxc: 呵呵
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 显然不是我的前东家
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我咋能把你扔火坑里
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> roylez_: star trek我那里下了高清的你还去下普通的, ps, 可以在线播放
<roylez_> adam8157: 我只看720p的
<roylez_> adam8157: 笔记本就这么大屏幕
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视任何非YIFY的版本
<adam8157> roylez_: star trek系列感觉故事一般但却很高可看性
<happyaron> adam8157: 话说，有啥教写驱动的教材么/
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_here> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<adam8157> happyaron: ldd啊
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 娃, any news?
<happyaron> adam8157: ldd是啥
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 游牧有tp代购的路子？
<adam8157> happyaron: linux device driver
<gfrog_here> adam8157: nope
<adam8157> gfrog_here: www.51nb.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 专门网 (@ 51nb.com)
<adam8157> gfrog_here: bbs.51nb.com
<jiero> roylez_: 刚买了那相机就发现可以用卷来买，退货多买了一个200元的电饭煲，再次支付。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 51nb靠谱么。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 淘宝交易啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog_here: mbp的键盘是渣
<jiero> adam8157: 对10%的客户来说是渣。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以那群客户被忽略了。
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: +1
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 比机械键盘，tp的键盘也是渣。
<alvin_rxg> mac os 的开发人员多了去了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 特别是今年那个神马巧克力键盘
<roylez_> jiero: 相机送我，电饭煲你留着
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 比起tp, mbp的键盘是渣就说明问题了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 巧克力键盘手感变化不大
 * bluezd 都是壕啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧，我今天去摸了，已经渣的不行了
<chenshaoju> 真是壕聚集的地方。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 八嘎那
 * gfrog_here 其实刚想说去欧洲旅行其实也没想象的贵哈。
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 骚年你又傲娇
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
 * gfrog_here 早知道该拖媳妇去走走的。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 可以买别的。买书也可以。
<roylez_> adam8157: 被墨西哥人的英语打败了，完全不懂
<jiero> roylez_: 西班牙的英文呢？
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac799185
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【生活小常识】PK后如何全身而退 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<chenshaoju> adam8157: 我就卖个萌 :P
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 手动下载的deb文件怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448045 我下载了几个deb安装文件到下载文件夹里，我用dpkg安装的时候显示找不到文件。文件的路径是home/username/xx.deb.我打开终端后用dpkg安装。我这样操作对吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-08-28 21:53
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕总
<slucx> 看来大家都睡的比较晚啊…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开dash就花屏或死机什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448048 打开dash就花屏或死机什么原因呢？怎么解决？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yl2002ok — 2013-08-28 22:39
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 右上角音量调节处的rhythmbox根本控制不了上一首下一首 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448049 从 12.04 就已经有这问题了，本来很喜欢系统把音乐播放器和系统音量调节集成在一起，但是每次想通过桌面右上角音量调节处的快捷按钮来控制 rhythmbox 的上一首下一首或是播放暂停，却没有，有时候在放歌
<^k^> >> 时，已经把 rhythmbox 放在后台播放音乐时，想再通过右上角快捷呼出却不管用，只有 …
<yjcsuper> wq vb
<chenshaoju> 睡了，各位晚安。
<oinil> 大半夜的还有这么多人啊
<oinil> 求推荐好看的中文字体啊
<Pudge> 准圆
<knownbad> ?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 干么呢？
<knownbad> 越南妹
<^k^> 05:04
<knownbad> 便宜。  https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 取标题 403 Forbidden
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求教，怎么装NVIDA显卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448056 刚装了ubuntu 13.04, 已经设定软件源并更新了，但点击“ Software & Updates > 附加驱动 ”标签页还是没反应!难道真的要手动安装驱动？？ 我的电脑是双显卡，是不是一定要禁掉集成显卡才能安装？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Headerfiles — 2
<^k^> >> 013-08-29 1:01
<jiero> New Zealand Bans Software Patents
<jiero> roylez: 为啥你没选择新西兰当落脚点？
<jiero> 一个可以拉伸的床多好。
<jiero> 我倒是有时候喜欢脚放下面那
<Pudge> 为什么老喜欢自言自语，该吃药了
<jiero> Pudge: 额。连表露都不敢么。
<jiero> Pudge: 我不忌惮表现自己有多蠢。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<Pudge> jiero: 一定要故意表现的蠢么
<jiero> Pudge: 不是一定，是必须啊。
<jiero> Pudge: 蠢材太少了，都不表现出来，怎么划分，多麻烦啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 为什么放弃治疗！
<jiero> Pudge: 因为这个世界人都该吃药，我不需要！
<roylez> jiero: 没钱，而且我不喜欢吃possum肉
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，你相对海鲜更喜欢山珍对么
<roylez> jiero: 死渣
<roylez> imtxc: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23869462
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ BBC News - How one man turns annoying cold calls into cash
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-29
<jiero> Pudge: 我放弃了，让这污浊的世界吃了我把。
<jiero> Pudge: lol
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<Pudge> jiero: 菩提本无树,明镜亦非台
<roylez> jiero Pudge 为什么就你俩渣总不离线？
<Pudge> roylez: 从不关机
<roylez> Pudge: 真想把你俩踢出去
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<Pudge> 哥哥你在干什么? 回复 毒蛇鬼鬼 哥哥,不要舔那里,那里是尿尿的地方,妹妹声斯力竭的喊道!!! roylez 不顾妹妹的劝告,依然奋力的舔着洁白的马桶
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 遇到那种直接把所有Linux当成手机的网站该怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448059 遇到那种直接把所有Linux当成手机的网站该怎么办?遇到那种直接把所有Linux当成手机的网站该怎么办? 就是自动检测系统,然后就显示手机页面,如果检测到是桌面系统,就显示桌面系统上的网页. 典型的就是鲁大师官
<^k^> >> 网. 怎么解决呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-29 8:09
<jiero> Pudge: 你该回房了，这里不是精神病医院，你不需要担心。
<lacy20> anyone here?
<knownbad> No, anyone is on vacation.
<anyone> wtf?
<knownbad> She left someone in charge in her absence.
<knownbad> You?
<knownbad> Who to fuck?
<Guest88040> wtf
<lacy20> o my god
<knownbad> You.
<lacy20> 发克油
<lacy20> i am sorry
<lacy20> anyone?
<Pudge> nice to meet u, sorry, im anyone
<lacy20> 早上好
<lacy20> my english is ç ´
<Pudge>  
<Pudge>   
<lacy20> pudge where are you
<Pudge> im here
<lacy20> here s where
<lacy20> earth or other star?
<knownbad> 我佛慈悲普度众生。
<Pudge> 菩提本无树，明镜亦无台
<Pudge> 施主，你还是放开那个女子，让我来吧
<knownbad> 世下疯子多。
<knownbad> 上帝也疯狂。
<lacy20> god !help me
<Pudge> lacy20: 要什么自行车！
<lacy20> 没说要自行车啊
<Pudge> lacy20: 还要手表？
<lacy20> 我只要拐
<jiero> Pudge: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23979348/spring_static/skuttle200x150.gif
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/gif
<Pudge> jiero: 魂斗罗？
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。zero-k
<jiero> Pudge: 1200x900 as h264/avi(4Mb) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23979348/spring_static/skutCropped.avi
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ {长度=>3.97 MiB, "type"=>"video/x-msvideo"}
<jiero> you had air? no, we had air metal delivery| if you understand it, you're TA series player
<jiero> pud
<jiero> Pudge:  http://i.imgur.com/PGozBFb.jpg
<lacy20> open faied
<lacy20> failed
<Pudge> jiero: 非dota，不幸福
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 幸福就是回忆的快乐，追寻幸福要着眼前面，否则越积攒越少
<jiero> 除非你有放大器
<zplinux> 大家好啊
<jiero> zplinux: 你不好吗`？
<^k^> zplinux:点点点.  09:00 
<Pudge> jiero: 不要放弃治疗！
<zplinux> 哎，不好，，刚用 Linux 环境，不习惯啊
<jiero> Pudge: 你才是。
<lacy20> 你们用啥QQ
<lacy20> 装了xbmc不
<leemeng0x61> (;
<lacy20> which smiles
<lacy20> hello
<leemeng0x61> kitty
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wineqq 每次打开空间默认调用ie问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448060 装完wineqq之后，使用没有问题，打开空间的时候调用的是火狐 后来不知道哪里的问题，在打开空间的时候开始调用ie 我找到～/.longene/qq2012/drive_c/Program Files 这个文件夹里 有 Internet Explorer这个文件夹 直接删除这个文件夹之后，再
<^k^> lacy20:点点点.  09:03 
<lacy20> ...
<lacy20> 我没装wine
<lacy20> webqq还可以
<leemeng0x61> 不要和机器人说活
<lacy20> k is machine?
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<lacy20> god! help me
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  09:05 
<Pudge> 真乖
<lacy20> 我晕死
<zplinux> 网页版本？
<lacy20> yes i am
<lacy20> hell ^k^
<lacy20> @^k^
<MeaCulpa> .
<lacy20> clear
<lacy20> k
<lacy20> k
<lacy20> java
<lacy20> qq
<lacy20> what is the time
<^k^> lacy20: define:the time |The Time| (later known as The Original 7ven) is an American funk and dance-pop ensemble formed in Minneapolis in 1981. They are close Prince associates |...|
<lacy20> please say chinese
<labrador> what is love
<labrador> baby don't hurt me
<labrador> don't hurt me no more
<^k^> labrador: define:love The English word "|love|" can refer to a variety of different feelings, states, and attitudes, ranging from interpersonal affection ("I |love| my mother") to pleasure ("I |...|
<lacy20> a you girl
<lacy20> ok
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 研究人员逆向工程Dropbox客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448061 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36213 Quote: 两位研究人员Dhiru Kholia和Przemyslaw Wegrzyn成功逆向工程了云储存Dropbox的官方客户端，他们因此能拦截SSL流量，绕过二步认证，创建开源客户端——他们并没有真的这么做，毕竟这只是研究。Dropbox的官
<jiero> labrador: love is the binding anyone made towards something.
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你用dropbox
<MeaCulpa> 用
<MeaCulpa> 怎么了
<MeaCulpa> 哎显示器坏了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。是显示器坏了这件事啊。
<MeaCulpa> 换了个很破的，字体发虚
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 让公司买个，当天送货上门啊。
<MeaCulpa> ~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 然后没批准再退，反正7天不满意退货
<MeaCulpa> 你觉得有可能么
<MeaCulpa> 中文间距好大...
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<MeaCulpa> Factory Default稍稍好点
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么不可能啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 快买否则抗议
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> 我司现在不花钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都不到你月工资的1/10
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。18摸怎么了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没怎么，摒大招呢
<t0lk> 大家好，想问大家一个问题。Linux系统管理员的工资一般为多高，知道问题的关键是看水平高低。想找单位实习有没有工资呢
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 看单位，没定数
<MeaCulpa> 和水平毫无关系
<MeaCulpa> 这里没多少Linux管理员，去Fedora-zh问问吧
<MeaCulpa> 他们那是Linux. 我们这是野路子
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 跟水平没关系，这个怎么说呢？
<jiero> T0
<jiero> t0lk: 烦人的nick。。。你用这种别人打汉字都麻烦
<jiero> t0lk: 给钱的没啥标准
<MeaCulpa> tAlk才对
<MeaCulpa> ta1k
<t0lk> jiero 哦。找了一家公司，然后我给它动了点手脚了，再去求实习，会不会很找抽
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: ...
<MeaCulpa> 高端
 * MeaCulpa 掩面继续折腾unix去...
 * BigOne 继续同去折腾unix
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 发了求职信，一周都没有回复，应该是HR不大管事吧
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 各位前辈，给点而指导意见啊，啥样的都行啊
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 谢谢大家了
<BigOne> t0lk: 求职信石沉大海是常有的
<jiero> t0lk: 1/30回复
<t0lk> jiero 没懂
<jiero> t0lk: 无视我把
<BigOne> t0lk: 就是十份里有一份回复
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么判断系统用的是哪种窗口环境? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448062 虽然有点与本版不相关,不过也找不到更合适的地方了... 我想在程序或脚本中判断所用的环境是什么.需求最急的是对unity和gnome的判断. 不知道有没有相关命令或者编程接口? thanks 统计信息: 发表于 由 manask — 2013-08-29 9:28
<BigOne> 今天发现，intel平台的系统兼容性很不错
<t0lk> BigOne 它们的机器是windows 2003，招了一年多还是再找人，说明没找到啊
<t0lk> BigOne 以前一直担心自己是小白被鄙视，不敢投简历，结果。。
<t0lk> jiero 前辈也给点指导性意见啊
<jiero> T0
<jiero> 算了。
<BigOne> t0lk: 那要看他招的是什么岗位了，还有具体情况。有些是招到了就没处理，有些是要招很多，有些是在找合适的但又不急
<BigOne> t0lk: 悲剧的是，我现在身兼dba,sa,开发。多个职责，但工资只有这点
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • openSUSE + GNOME Shell挺赞的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448063 虽然找适合壁纸的主题很找了一会 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2013-08-29 9:49
<BigOne> 简历投出去没回音很正常的
<BigOne> 想当年……结果……
<t0lk> BigOne 招聘信息明确是招linuxSA,前天还进行了更新，机器到现在还是win2003,漏洞一大把，我敢肯定他是没招到人，我守了它好久了
<jiero> t0lk: 唠叨啥，打电话过去
<jiero> 29度真凉快
<BigOne> t0lk: 是啊，电话过去，不决定我就换别家了。
<t0lk> jiero 有电话早打了，我都想直接蹿到公司去
<jiero> 。。。连电话都没有的公司。。。
<BigOne> 是啊，看来坑爹
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 啥公司, 连电话都查不到?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 可能是windows 木马制作公司
<NaoTanRen> jiero: lol~ 不会吧?
<lacy20_> 信念
<t0lk> jiero 学校校办企业改制而来，就是俺学校，搞节能控制的
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 学做网站，后端怎么学？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 后端最简单了吧?
<jiero> t0lk: 你都知道位置了，直接上门。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 额。前端不是简单么。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 前端还要自身有美感... 后端只需要编码就行了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 不要美，好用就行了
<t0lk> jiero 我也正打算这么干了，主动出击。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 后端, 随便学个ruby就行了
<t0lk> jiero 待遇问题，不知道如何咋说啊= =
<t0lk> jiero 多少还是得给点吧
<jiero> t0lk: 不会说
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 废话, 在商言商. 你是要为你的付出取得相应的报酬, 这是最最正常的时评
<jiero> t0lk: 一般都固定
<NaoTanRen> 事情
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 直接就问, 你们这边待遇如何.
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 问有没有加班费
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/269061 看来google的网页，都另外搞一套了。无法输入。
<eexpress> 你们都正常？
<jiero> eexpress: 不是无法输入，而是无法获取图片
<jiero> eexpress: google的很多图片好像都被阻挡了，好象是 adblock？
<jiero> 不知道
<eexpress> 你啥浏览器
<jiero> eexpress:  firefox
<eexpress> 你的fx看到输入栏了？
<jiero> eexpress: 没啊。
<eexpress> op看到，都不能输入。粘贴都不能。啥高级输入栏。
<eexpress> 不是说不作恶嘛。不是说都支持统一到w3c嘛。这啥世道。
<jiero> eexpress:  chromium google浏览器都没有
<eexpress> 不是吧。自家的都没。
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: google 主页可以呀
<eexpress> 没说主页
<jiero> eexpress: 有时候会犯错
<jiero> eexpress: 很多都会
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: https://www.google.com/trends/  也可以呀
<^k^> NaoTanRen ⇪ t: Google 趋势 - 热门搜索
<eexpress> 我们这都没看到。你咋看到呢
<jiero> eexpress: cn的不行
<t0lk> NaoTanRen 像我这种半实习半全职的待遇要求多少不至于劳动跟待遇不相符呢
<eexpress> com的啊
<jiero> eexpress:  .cn 就是罪啊。
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 学生?
<eexpress> 输入能？ NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 必须能.
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: Mozilla Firefox 23.0.1
<eexpress> 胡说。试试先
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。就是说学 http://railsforzombies.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Code School - Rails for Zombies
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 给你截图?
<eexpress> 和版本啥关系嘛。
<eexpress> 截图也没用
<eexpress> 分析下？
<t0lk> NaoTanRen 嗯，大四了
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/269062
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 必须有工资呀.
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: 最低标准不是20/hours吗
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 很多到不了~
<eexpress> 带amazon的。啥浏览器哦
<t0lk> NaoTanRen 这个真不知道，我也估计不可能给那么多
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 那个是插件.
<eexpress> 捆绑amazon的？
<NaoTanRen> t0lk: amazon实习给220/天  vmware是220/天+饭补  baidu更多一些.
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 我自己弄得
<eexpress> 知道了。带zh_CN的url。不能输入。草
<t0lk> NaoTanRen 都是大公司啊
<lacy20_> 人才
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/269063
<eexpress> “歧视”中国
<eexpress> 估计某些js被截断
<t0lk> say NaoTanRen jiero BigOne 出去整理整理，大家慢聊，谢谢回复
<jiero> coporation
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。必须是 https 才行
<jiero> eexpress: 和我预料的差不多， corporation 的影响力，company的影响力，都在下降。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 百度没更多
<NaoTanRen> imt
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我朋友在百度, 一个月到手5k多, 实习
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 百度深圳移动部门
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你说有没有更多?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我旁边这货也刚去啊，硕，一天也没那么多，百度地图
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 那是水平问题
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 实习要水平？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你以为不要?!
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> 实习都要水平，那谁负责打酱油
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你没实习过?!
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 实习生干活都很多的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 没实习过
 * pity 妈的！又让猪一样的队友给坑了一回！
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我实习是每天发工资的时候去一次， 每月 1k
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 哦，每月工作半天
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你可以兼职了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 从大二实习到大四毕业
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 这也叫实习?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 反正他们叫实习，我也这么叫
 * imtxc 实习领工资
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 问你, 平时你ctrl + c 的, 存在哪个剪贴板了?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 比如在fx里面, ctrl + c的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 我也不清楚………………
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 恩.
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 神!
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 你在opera里面 Ctrl+c复制的东西, 是在哪个剪贴板里面呀?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 反正我忘了当时怎么配置的了， 鼠标直接选中复制的和 Ctrl C 复制的不在一个剪切板里面
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 默认就是这样....
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 鼠标选中是xclip那个
<imtxc> 应该是 vimperator 干的吧
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ctrl + c是另外一个
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 跟插件没关系.
<imtxc> 好吧
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你在gedit里面也是这个行为
<imtxc> 我试试
<imtxc> gedit 里面选中不能复制啊
<imtxc> 而且也不能中键粘……
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: firefox -safe-mode
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你看, 不用插件也是这样的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 而且, 在我这里, gedit是可以中键复制粘贴的
<jiero> imtxc: gnome试图反对这个功能。
 * NaoTanRen 同反对!
 * NaoTanRen gnome终于正确一回了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 其实你是kde?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: awesome
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: xinit直接起来的?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 还是dm管理的?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: xinit
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> .....
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 破ee, 不理我
 * gfrog_here 早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在移动硬盘上安装ubuntu13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448064 新买了一个东芝的500G移动硬盘，用Universal-USB-Installer 制作了一个U盘启动盘。 然后U盘启动，在移动硬盘上安装了ubuntu，并在 安装启动器的设备选项里选择了 移动硬盘 sbc. 安装完成后，设置了移动硬盘先启动，但是画面一直是
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 木有去医院么今儿
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: .. ctrl-c的当然是clipboard
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 好, 我去试试看.
<jiero> gamebook
<jiero> 好难
<jiero> 不同死法。
<jiero> 反正都是死
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 有无命令行下的工具?
<eexpress> 输出的？
<eexpress> xsel -o xsel -b
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 输入输出都要
<eexpress> 就测试出来了。
<eexpress> 都是xsel
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 豪, thx
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 不对
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 你这个还是xclip的
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 不是ctrl-c的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Terminal 输入sqlite 语句 如何设置语法高亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448065 如题 实在看的我眼睛都花了。。。。。。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2013-08-29 10:43
<NaoTanRen> ...
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 啥。看man。不同的参数输出不同的剪贴板啊
<eexpress> -o -b
<iMadper> eexpress: 哦...
<iMadper> eexpress: .. .. 理解了...
<eexpress> 恩。不看man，打pp
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 没pp
<iMadper> eexpress: 赞!
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • [ 中山大学东校区][H3C] [iNode] [802.1x 华为认证客户端]-图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448068 中山大学东校区校园网上网使用的认证客户端是华为的H3C。中山大学网络与信息技术中心IT服务帮助台提供的版本是纯命令行版本，对于新手来说，配置比较麻烦。 对于 H3C iNode 802.1x for linux,ubuntu, fedora
<iMadper> 我擦, 东校区的....
<huntxu> iMadper: 乃不是那的麽。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 是. 但是, 客户端已经很多了, 不知道为啥那个人有些一个
<iMadper> 又写
<huntxu> iMadper: 喜歡啊
<iMadper> huntxu: .. 蛋蛋都碎了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你用啥终端?
<huntxu> iMadper: xterm
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 没节操
<huntxu> iMadper: 樂樂推薦的
<gfrog_real_away> imtxc: 已经回来了，啥也没查出来。
<huntxu> iMadper: 除了zsh和mutt，其他都算靠譜
<iMadper> huntxu: zsh好. mutt不好
<iMadper> huntxu: mu4e豪
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> eexpress: e神
<freeflying> gfrog, 你是wiggle的白金客户啊
 * iMadper 膜拜土豪 gfrog
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实没啥意思，丫的折扣是在原价基础上的折扣。已经打折的货不适用。
<eexpress> 白金啊。过年不都送点油的嘛。lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 白白白白 白金
<freeflying> gfrog, 过去365 天内消费慢500磅的就是白金了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，买辆车就是了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心没用
<eexpress> 多贵的车哦。
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯，至少得个105套件的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: bingo
<freeflying> gfrog, 国内最便宜的105套件的整车大概多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 买车三大骚，飞贼、105、还有个啥来着。。 忘了 @_@
<gfrog> freeflying: 105套件的话参考905
 * slucx 谁用过libmodbus这个库？
<gfrog> freeflying: 单买套件是不是就要将近2.5k了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 架子2k，轮子1.5k，这就6k，杂七杂八加起来还得至少1k
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃到底 away 了没。。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 木啊
<imtxc> |||
<eexpress> slucx: 额。你搞485？
<imtxc> gfrog: 三轮儿？
<slucx> eexpress: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个价位貌似还是没整车划算
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu 13.04安装AMD Catalyst Legacy有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448069 我的本是ThinkPad E40，没有集显，只有ATi Mobility Radeon 545v。发热量巨大，于是想装官方闭源驱动。 查了一下，545v是4xxx Series，应该安装Legacy驱动13.1. 于是下载下来.run文件， Code: sudo chmod +x ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-lin
<slucx> eexpress: 这个木有ascii传输模式啊…
<eexpress> slucx: 只是系统对系统，还是系统对MCU
<gfrog> freeflying: 看这个 http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=134424
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 装车是为了抖骚，谁说国产不给力？新车预告贴，陆续更新。 - 东方红自行车装备论坛 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<slucx> eexpress: 系统对MCU
<eexpress> text模式吧。难道lib没这？
<gfrog> freeflying: 自己装可以抛弃一些整车上的渣配件。例如轮子
<slucx> eexpress: 我现在把libmodbus移植过来，但是里面木有ascii模式
<slucx> eexpress: text?
<eexpress> 没用过。你折腾。  slucx 估计找作者更能搞定。
<slucx> eexpress: rtu  ? ascii?
<eexpress> 通常不用modbus啊。这太复杂了。
<eexpress> MCU受不起
<slucx> eexpress: 文档上也说了木有ascii码模式，因为不是必须的，但是我们这让弄呢
<eexpress> 不如自己随便写
<eexpress> 这就只能自己拼字节嘛。
<slucx> eexpress: 以前都是自己写的，现在领导让现在开始用标准的modbus
<eexpress> 哦。领导蛮先进的嘛。
<slucx> eexpress: 意思是说等我们这些人都滚蛋了，他随便找个人都会能接下来
<eexpress> lol
<slucx> eexpress: 你也是做这个？
<eexpress> 很久前做过。当时都不使用modbus
<slucx> eexpress: 嗯, 我之前也是一直用的自己定义的
<eexpress> 支持你们领导卸磨杀驴
<eexpress> 你说搞不定算了。
<slucx> eexpress: 汗
<slucx> eexpress: 哈哈
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 用了一圈 又回到了 ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448070 最开始学习linux的时候 是ubuntu 8.04 后来转入opensuse 在到Arch 折腾一圈 现在上班了 想了想又回到了ubuntu 严格说是 Mint maya mate 主要是相对稳定一点 不折腾 拿来就用 论坛人多 找点东西很容易 还有安装包太容易了 在加上笔记本太老了 连
<^k^> >> 扩展坞 显卡驱动只能支持到3.4的内核 不然我还真想用suse 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio …
<slucx> eexpress: 昨天给我的任务，刚才过来问我明天能搞定不？还要写使用文档，汗
<eexpress> slucx: 回复嘛。缺少模式。不适合。
<eexpress> 不过，你需要ascii模式，的确是没必要。
<slucx> eexpress: 那肯定是一个字, 添
<freeflying> gfrog, 今早没跑完，膝盖开始痛了，车子真要提上日程了
<freeflying> gfrog, sigh
<slucx> eexpress: RTU才是modbus默认的传输模式
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃加量加的太快吧？
<eexpress> 自己拼接得了
<slucx> haha
<gfrog> freeflying: 可能跟今早天儿冷有关系
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个也有关系，今早出去没在意配速就搞到了6m20m多点
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜跑步达人
<freeflying> gfrog, 早上天气太好了啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 跑步上班？
<gfrog> freeflying: 可惜我在去医院的路上。。
<jiero> iMadper: 看这些壕们都注意运动。
<jiero> 北京的运动系和非运动系
<eexpress> 都爱惜身体
<slucx> 我现在每天上下班各一个小时车程
<slucx> 自行车
<slucx> 不过反而胖了，我汗
<jiero> 感觉。。。平时行动就运动足够了。
<eexpress> 一个小时，太耽误时间了
<jiero> 平时走路和移动跳舞就行了
<jiero> 那么就锻炼了不需要专门拿出时间
<eexpress> 锻炼还是要固定时长的。
<freeflying> eexpress, 1个小时？ 我都是将近2小时，5点半出门开始跑步
<gfrog> eexpress: 一个小时自行车还耽误时间？ 在帝都开车不比这快
<gfrog> eexpress: 等公交就更没谱了，说不定半小时等不来一辆车，然后在神马地方再堵半小时
<slucx> 有个freemodbus，不过一看就是搞win的人写的，没有libmodbus喜欢啊…
<jiero> gfrog调夜晚回家呗。
<jiero> gfrog晚回去
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> freeflying: 。帝都那地方，适合跑2小时。。。不
<freeflying> eexpress, 我不在帝都
<eexpress> 好吧，在5环外。
<imtxc> gfrog: freeflying 早上跑跟晚上跑哪个更好
<imtxc> eexpress: 不要危言耸听啊，帝都空气很好
<freeflying> imtxc, 无所谓啊，习惯问题
<Peilin> 在只有2G的TF卡给树莓派用的时候，想要用一个16G的U盘扩展根分区以便能安装更多软件要怎么搞
<jiero> 有人用触控鼠标么
<jiero> linux下能用好么
<palomino|working> 没用过~
<eexpress> imtxc: 好吧。只是常识说，下午4，5点，才氧气最充足。为啥早上猛吸二氧化碳。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。其实北回归线以北空气最差的区域不是大汉族区么
<jiero> eexpress: 因为少量摄入二氧化碳使人亢奋多吸入
<eexpress> 手机可以当触摸板。 jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 什么做法？
<eexpress> 触控鼠标，担心驱动。
<jiero> eexpress: 蓝牙的应该都行吧
<Peilin> 我尝试了把U盘做成LVM，再拷根分区到LVM里面，然后修改/boot/cmdline.txt里面的 root=/..重启启不动
<eexpress> vnc嘛。手机上安装一个模拟的触摸板。
<jiero> eexpress: 手机上还要安装？
<eexpress> vnc是双方都要支持的嘛
<jiero> 没用过 vnc啊。
 * jiero 只是 ssh过，结果手机用上inkscape和gimp都太容易卡死了
<eexpress> 落后
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯嗯。
<eexpress> inkscape处理1千个点，啥机器都得卡死。
<jiero> eexpress: 以后直接 html5浏览器里高。
<jiero> eexpress 是远程机器负责渲染好像。
<kanako> 帝都天气好的时候肯定刮风
<imtxc> 个人感觉北京空心真心不错哇
<jiero> imtxc: 一般吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 这个得对比
<jiero> imtxc: 你和非工业城市比就不行
<eexpress> imtxc: 你当那么多汽车都排氧气？
<kanako> 不刮风的时候出门不戴口罩容易得病
<jiero> imtxc: 汽车要是只排氦气还可以。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，车是够多
<imtxc> jiero: 但是，帝都都是汽车啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我家那边，卡车拖拉机啊……………………
<imtxc> jiero: 都是冒黑烟的车……
<jiero> imtxc: Transition
<jiero> imtxc: 柴油机车出的那种乖乖
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我讨厌汽油味道，不讨厌柴油味
<imtxc> jiero: 所以说我感觉帝都空气不错，至少走路上不难受
<imtxc> jiero: 在我家，前面一辆车过去，兔兔兔的，后面黑烟+白烟
<imtxc> jiero: 你的黑衣服立马变白衣服
<jiero> imtxc: 吃猫猫吧
<jiero> 楼下好多野猫猫
<imtxc> jiero: 猫肉能吃？
<jiero> imtxc: 能吧
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 还是算了，不好那口
<jiero> imtxc: 吃巧克力吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 巧克力是我最喜欢的食物类型了，香香的，微苦，发甜。
<jiero> imtxc: 其实吃一次巧克力也就20元，最多能一次吃500g而已
<iwwi> jiero: 巧克力多吃会胖啊
<jiero> iwwi: 不是吧，是减肥的吧。
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 500g..
<palomino|working> 我这100g的热量就是2550千焦..
<jiero> palomino|working: 额，那是奶油加糖巧克力吧。
<jiero> palomino|working: 我喜欢黑的
<iwwi> jiero: 因为是甜食。不甜的咖啡可以让人兴奋，加速人体消耗。
<jiero> palomino|working: 不过我最喜欢吃的pizza  热量是7800kj
<palomino|working> 我这就是黑的 jiero
<imtxc> momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> 80%的 jiero
<palomino|working>  pizza我吃腻了- -
<imtxc> jiero: 我已经绝零食了
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。确实是
<jiero> 2000多
<jiero> palomino|working: 壕
<palomino|working> ?_?
<jiero> palomino|working: 吃pizza吃腻了，你是壕
<iwwi> imtxc: 适当吃一点，不然会瘦
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 超难吃的pizza jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 不过话说回来，我曾经吃3种pizza到绝种
<palomino|working> 自助的 jiero
<palomino|working> 然后他们拿了好多 jiero
<palomino|working> 还不吃
<jiero> palomino|working: 自助的pizza能吃么。。。
<palomino|working> 我为了避免浪费
<palomino|working> 全吃了
<imtxc> iwwi: 要么瘦， 要么死
<jiero> palomino|working: 你是垃圾处理机么。。。
<iwwi> imtxc: ..
<jiero> lol
<palomino|working> 擦，农民伯伯辛辛苦苦种出来的啊！
<iwwi> imtxc: 微胖也是健康的
<jiero> palomino|working: 。
<imtxc> jiero: iwwi 之前我睡觉前基本都能吃一罐可比克
<iwwi> imtxc: 不过瘦的人普遍长寿
<jiero> 可比克是什么
<imtxc> jiero: 薯片儿
<jiero> iwwi: 到老了，全都瘦了
<iwwi> imtxc: 有些零食里面有微量元素，比如维生素，矿物质等
<jiero> imtxc:  kelloggs nutri-grain
<jiero> iwwi: 我把早餐食品当零食
<imtxc> iwwi: 现在突然对零食不感兴趣的，主要是他姥姥的，去任何超市买个零食都得排队，太费劲
<iwwi> imtxc: 那就门口小店买
<iwwi> imtxc: 乡下的小店超便宜
<imtxc> iwwi: 过期 + 山寨
<imtxc> palomino|working: 自助 pizza, 哪里有
<iwwi> imtxc: 没事，买个机器自己做也是那味道
<imtxc> ...
<iwwi> imtxc: 饼干机，蛋糕机，咖啡机，淘宝上面好多啊
<imtxc> iwwi: 我不太喜欢吃西式的零食
<iwwi> imtxc: 那就 面包机
<imtxc> iwwi: 以前晚上我是把肉夹馍作为零食的……
<jiero> imtxc: 什么是中式零食？
<iwwi> imtxc: 还是自己著个瘦肉菜粥最养生，就是花时间
<iwwi> 煮
<imtxc> jiero: 大饼 + 菜/牛肉/羊肉/
<jiero> imtxc: 那不是零食
<palomino|working> 大饼抹酱豆腐
<palomino|working> 馒头抹麻酱白糖
<jiero> imtxc: 我以为零食只有江南 广东有
<palomino|working> 我晚上的零食是酱牛肉 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 我晚上的零食是一杯热可可
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这只能算饮料吧
<imtxc> jiero: 那不算零食算什么
<jiero> imtxc: 正餐
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦如果说零食，大枣
<DoraZZ> 有人知道叶大的vps reload大概需要多长时间吗
<jiero> palomino|working: 桃酥
<palomino|working> 额...
<DoraZZ> = =
<palomino|working> 还是肉类零食更吸引我.. jiero
<gfrog> imtxc: 你收这个吧 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B004OB2Y64/ref=gb1h_img_c-3_1692_A38KL8AN3KX16C?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=020GSBRW7YGR8RKTTF43&pf_rd_i=42450071&pf_rd_p=70851692
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ SUUNTO 颂拓SS014524000_SUUNTO 颂拓SS014524000价格-SUUNTO 颂拓SS014524000图片
<gfrog> imtxc: 待会1点有z秒杀
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 5100 的秒杀？
<imtxc> gfrog: 而且没有心率功能
<imtxc> 他是都市精英人士寻求的一款高科技的高端腕表
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃土了吧，这价格很不错了，乃没发现都抢光了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 关键没有我需要的功能
<imtxc> gfrog, 500 也不买
<imtxc> 我是理性消费
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃需要啥功能？ 振动？
<imtxc> gfrog, 我已经有震动手机了
<gfrog> imtxc: 高端啊
<imtxc> gfrog, ....
<imtxc> gfrog, 我的梦想是 佳明 610
<iMadper> pebble就够我用了
<LQYMGT>  emacs的org-mode怎么才能让大段文字不要一行显示完而是适应屏幕？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • minidwep-gtk搜不到无线网络但系统可以搜到，求大神支招 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448076 具体情况如下 qwe@qwe-QSH4:~$ su 密码： root@qwe-QSH4:/home/qwe# sudo minidwep-gtk No urxvt , xterm , aterm found zh_CN.UTF-8 aircrack-ng installed reaver 1.4 or higher installed aircrack-ng edition is higher than 1.0 RC2 interface is wlan0 timer1 is out scan_butt
<^k^> >> on is pressed GTK is wlan0 scan_button is pressed GTK is wlan0 time out time out time out interface_amount_nor …
<imtxc> minidwep=gtk 听起来就好高端
<jiero> imtxc: 。
 * imtxc @all 每天求一次工作机会
<iMadper> LQYMGT: fill column
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 你开 auto-fill-mode就行了 孩子
<iMadper> imtxc: fedora-qe做不做?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是没机会了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 也是...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫故意的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是同一个岗位
<imtxc> iMadper: .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前是kernel-qe
<imtxc> iMadper: o
<iMadper> imtxc: fedoraqe是用户态的
<imtxc> 我最近已经被据了两次了
 * imtxc 惨
<iMadper> imtxc: 我刚才也是想到这里.. 所以就没继续说...
<imtxc> iMadper: 就人问我怎么看 cpu 占用， 我回答 free 的那家公司也把我据了
<iMadper> imtxc: free... 霸气!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都用lscupshiyonglv 来看cpu的使用率
<imtxc> iMadper: 那天脑子不在状态，过了好久我才反应过来人是问 cpu 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> 我还纳闷那货为嘛盯着我看了好一会儿
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 谢谢了
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 刚刚google到这个也是可行的 (add-hook 'org-mode-hook
<LQYMGT> 	(lambda ()
<LQYMGT> 咦 不对
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 能行? 因为你的问题很怪... 自动适应屏幕...
<LQYMGT> (add-hook 'org-mode-hook
<LQYMGT> 	(lambda ()
<imtxc> iMadper: 你家也不人道， 拒了人在申请页面上不更新.
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 我不是很能理解, 自动适应屏幕是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说rh? rh啥时候人道过?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 真心不如企鹅和度娘
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 额……就是我输入一大段文字，它不会挤在一行
<imtxc> iMadper: 企鹅良心企业啊
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 你就是想, 超过80个字符就自动换行了, 是吧?
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 挤在一起, 这啥意思嘛.
<imtxc> 挤在一行？
<imtxc> 怎么挤
<iMadper> imtxc: 翻译成中文, 就是他需要超过xx字符自动换行
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 唔 是自动换行的意思 想要能够适应窗口的大小
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 我描述有的问题……
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 适应窗口大小很难. 只能你自己用C-x f 来设置你需要多少个字符之后换行
 * iMadper 或者放在.emacs里面.
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 默认不就是这样么
<imtxc> iMadper: 他的需求不是自动换行
<iMadper> imtxc: 是.
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 我这样(setq org-startup-truncated nil)就行了
<LQYMGT> imtxc: org-mode
<imtxc> iMadper: 是把一行分两行显示而已
<LQYMGT> imtxc: org-mode默认不是
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是分两行显示.. 是换行了... org-mode是标记语言, 不关心你的换行的
<imtxc> iMadper: 行号不变
<iMadper> imtxc: 变了
<imtxc> iMadper: 他的需求是不变
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 快把你的需求说清楚
<iMadper> LQYMGT: ^^ 描述一下你的需求
<LQYMGT> 我已经解决了啊=  =
 * iMadper 烦死. 都去看smart question去
<LQYMGT> 就是我刚刚说的那句
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 就说你的需要是行号变不变
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 嗯……
<imtxc> LQYMGT: ………………
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 是不变的
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 看少了一个变字=  =
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 你需要变还是不变?
<imtxc> 看吧，我就是只是需要折行显示而已
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 默认就是折行显示呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 默认就折行了呀
<LQYMGT> iMadper: org-mode不是吧？
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<imtxc> 反正我这里是默认的
<iMadper> imtxc: 同默认
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 难道你有水平滚动条
<LQYMGT> 我这里除了org-mode其他都是
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 没有
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 那超出去的你怎么看。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有向右的箭头在行尾, 如果超过的话
<imtxc> 高端
<iMadper> imtxc: 移动光标往右, 就能看了
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者, 用鼠标点那个小箭头
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就会这两个办法
<iMadper> imtxc: 啧啧, 你也是emacser了
<LQYMGT> 我之前也挺奇怪的 为什么救只有org-mode特殊=  =
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e好用吧?
<iMadper> LQYMGT: org-mode默认也是折行的.
<iMadper> LQYMGT: 一定是你乱抄别人配置了
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/269076
<iMadper> s/一定/可能/
<LQYMGT> iMadper: 我一行有关org-mode的配置都没有=  =
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，不过没有比 mutt 方便多少
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有发现什么杀器功能
<iMadper> imtxc: emacs内嵌的org-mode确实是不折行
<iMadper> LQYMGT: ^^ 刚验证过, 确实不折行
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过我用的不是内置的...
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接把邮件里面的内容记录在org-mode里面, 还不是杀气?
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个快捷键就搞定!
<LQYMGT> 我撤了 谢谢了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用的也不是默认的，mu4e 目前有个问题，header-view 的时候，每列的宽度是固定的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用两个 window, 左边 irc, 右边 mu4e 的时候，就会看不到邮件标题
<iMadper> imtxc: 不就应该这样吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还想怎么样?
<iMadper> imtxc: 双显示器, 然后: one frame per window
<imtxc> iMadper: 要是 window 的宽度不够，它给我自动把间距缩小就好了
<imtxc> .......
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没这么智能... 毕竟没有图形库嘛... 都是大家靠文字来画出来的
<imtxc> 恩，凑活用吧
<imtxc> 其实最大的问题是中英文对齐
<iMadper> imtxc: 那不是mu4e的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是要高度还是宽度?
<imtxc> 恩，我知道啊，但是在别的地方没有关系
<imtxc> 应该是高度和宽度都需要吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥东西里面混合中英文了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 除了irc...
<imtxc> iMadper: 在有 mu4e 的 header-view 这种列表形式的时候，就会对不齐，很乱
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是屌丝儿啊，我会收到中文邮件
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也有中文邮件呀... 没发现这个问题, 等我看一下去
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu里面如何设置路由表呢?哪位大神帮帮忙啊. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448081 我想有线网卡连内网路由器.无线网卡连外网路由器.目前只能启用一个. 在windows下我可以用route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 192.168.27.254指定输入内网地址的时候连内网. route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 其他
<iMadper> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/269077
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看着挺正常的
<imtxc> 好吧，可能是其他地方的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 你那个什么样子?
<imtxc> 贵司居然都已经安排国庆假期了
<iMadper> imtxc: 国家安排的, 公司跟国家完全一样呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的邮件标题前面的那条竖线儿对不齐
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我还没遇到...
<imtxc> iMadper: 有前有后的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你换成跟我一样的字体?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你这字体…………
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个是中文字体大小的问题吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的中文好象是... 隶书?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，是字体的原因，一个汉字不是标准的两个英文大小，所以就对不齐
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的这字体太丑了也
<iMadper> imtxc: 默认的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没改过
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/269079
<imtxc> 隶属汉字太粗了
<gfrog> iMadper: 你这用的神马字体？
<iwwi> http://blog.csdn.net/youyulangzi/article/details/7320801
<^k^> iwwi ... ⇪ VC 环境变量手动配置 - youyulangzi的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<iwwi> http://blog.csdn.net/li_dai/article/details/6844654
<^k^> iwwi ⇪ ti: vc6.0 vs2005 cl命令, DOS命令行编译 - li_dai的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<huntxu> iMadper: 你這英文是什麽鬼字體。。。
<imtxc> gfrog, 你也发现了
<iMadper> huntxu: monofur
<huntxu> iMadper: 難看
<iMadper> gfrog: monofur
<huntxu> iMadper: blacklist monofur
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你字体太小... 容易导致脑残
<imtxc> iMadper: 我屏幕小
<iMadper> imtxc: 我x230 你有我的小?!
<gfrog> iMadper: 娘炮字体
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... ... ... ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 看，没人攻击我的字体吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 人家懒得说而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的审美遭到了一致的鄙视
<iMadper> gfrog: 隶书怎么娘炮了....
<huntxu> iMadper: monaco一般沒人黑。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 但是你那個顏色醜
<iMadper> huntxu: 俗
<imtxc> 隶书、楷体 都是娘炮吧
 * iMadper 开会. 
<iMadper> lol~
<gfrog> imtxc: 你的渣字体没搞定粗体，等壕基铛来鄙视你
<gfrog> iMadper: 说英文字体
<imtxc> huntxu: 俗
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • bvi 1.4.0 Alpha 发布，十六进制编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448082 bvi 1.4.0 可谓是十年磨一剑啊，上一个版本 1.3.2 是在 2004 年发布的。不知道是作者懒了，还是忘了，还是别的什么原因。反正该版本修复很多 bug ，同时引入一些改进。 bvi 是一个面向现实的二进制/16进制编辑器，基于 vi 文本编辑
<^k^> >> 器，使用命令类似 vi。 29074255_E6vT.png 来源： oschina 下载地址（源代码）： http://sou …
<imtxc> huntxu: 繁体字异党
<huntxu> imtxc: 回去問你爺爺
<huntxu> im
<huntxu> imtxc: 簡化字才是异黨
<imtxc> 派你下去帮忙问……
<huntxu> imtxc: 遲早被你們用成拼音文字
<imtxc> en.
<huntxu> imtxc: g-un 3 滾
<imtxc> huntxu: ....
<imtxc> huntxu: 我字体够小了，繁体认不清，让神来鄙视你 cc eexpress
<imtxc> huntxu: 截图看乃字体  cc gfrog
<roylez> huntxu: 渣
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<nyfair> http://www.66rpg.com/game/6738
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 本座倒要看看你能活几天 | InfinityHsiung | 橙光游戏
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 谁把我 kick 了？
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=319742&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ TCR 6500 TCR 6500 车架 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> freeflying: 不错啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 背套shimano直接搞定之
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，还少轮子，我有对AK轮儿可以低价出给你。lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 不知道这架子大小啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 上管535嘛。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道说的是等效上管还是直接量的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果是等效上管那正好。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是做过fitting嘛，照尺寸找配件
<freeflying> gfrog, 早忘了
<gfrog> freeflying: 当时该截图啊。马上让贵媳妇再给你量一次
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 在弄个跑0吧，lol http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=320771
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 出售2013版本Fulcrum Racing Zero白色轮组一对！！！ - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个太贵
<gfrog> freeflying: 那去欧洲背一对儿跑零好了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 等你啊
 * gfrog 妈蛋，难道下周真的得去做肠镜了？ 擦。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 贺爆菊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> 谁建议的年过40最好每年都做一次肠镜来着..
 * adam8157 带薪编译时间
<imtxc> gfrog, 不是胃么，怎么要菊花儿了
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪基裆， 膜拜
<gfrog> imtxc: 血尿便便都正常，B超也看不出来啥。不知道医生还有啥好办法。
<adam8157> gfrog: 多喝水
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿
<adam8157> gfrog: any news?
<gfrog> adam8157: nope
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu10.04使用UCloner的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448084 我想用UCloner-10.10.2,打包ubuntu10.04.但运行UCloner提示要安装squashfs-tools.我下载有,但install安装出错是什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 十哥哥 — 2013-08-29 14:23
<adam8157> gfrog: 多喝水
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿
<imtxc> ^^^
<imtxc> 又没感冒
<onlylove> 看RHCE的考试要4200，LPI的二级认证需要先过一级，一级两门考试，一科1300
<onlylove> 靠……
<onlylove> LPI那考试要5000多
<imtxc> onlylove: 找内部人要个优惠价吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦我擦，竟然有人骂招行网银烂，啧啧。丫肯定没见过中行的渣网银。
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天早上做空来着, 结果没成交, 可惜啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 招行的挺可以的
<imtxc> gfrog，丫肯定没见过农行网银
<eexpress> 英国有个傻缺谣言流传快一年了，据说用手机拨打999(报警电话)然后断开，手机电池里的电就增加了
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<onlylove> 你们谁见过工商银行的，别那么多事情
<gfrog> eexpress: 人艰不拆。
<imtxc> 擦，10086 可以交电话费了……
<adam8157> 旗帜鲜明的反对工行
<onlylove> eexpress: 我感兴趣的是英国的999最近咋样，是不是满满的一声断掉
<gfrog> onlylove: adam8157 宇宙行网银真心很牛逼
<imtxc> 工行不给我发卡，鄙视
 * gfrog 申请招行多币卡去
<adam8157> gfrog: 顺手消了英镑卡
<onlylove> 那你们还抱怨这个不好那个不好？工行在给你垫底呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 胖子卡是民生的，是我手上额度最高的卡了。
 * gfrog 嗯，该去申请把民生伪白的额度调平。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的原则是尽量少留
<gfrog> adam8157: 小招单账户，多少张卡都无所谓。其他行的卡都是有特殊羊毛薅的
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们都是壕啊，各种卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 多了也嫌烦啊, 我这三(?)张虽然一个账号, 但是都有用
<adam8157> gfrog: 过两年估计还会消掉一张
<imtxc> .
 * gfrog 妈蛋，还非得windows系统才行。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:43 
<onlylove> gfrog：手机不行么
<adam8157> bluezd: b~lu
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<imtxc> 宇宙行的阿姨，估计把我加黑名单了
<bluezd> adam8157: gfrog 愁苦啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 啷个?
<gfrog> adam8157: 多币卡没法用银联通道交易，国内没法用这卡。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过还好全免年费
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<adam8157> gfrog: 没准备国内用啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 国外也没法刷。顶多就是海淘用吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 双标卡本来就是国情特殊, 慢慢适应单标吧
<imtxc> gfrog, 多币不如申请 boc 的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我没有外币了, 我就只留全币种和AE金
<adam8157> imtxc: 白金普通人申请不到, 中行不行, 免转换费只到明年六月
<adam8157> imtxc: 小白退散
<imtxc> adam8157: 明年六月万一没有转换费了呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 况且，你是普通人？
<adam8157> imtxc: 前两条就说明问题了
<adam8157> imtxc: 极为普通
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 把你的砖搬到中行，立马儿下白金给你
<huntxu> adam8157: 妹子有白金卡 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 做空没成交, 不开心啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 高难度问题 求助 开机启动，鼠标显示成X型 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448085 我设置了个开机自启动的程序 ，就是在登陆界面之前，启动我的图形应用程序。 在X的文献中，resources有两种意义。第一种是指被server管理或建立桌面应用程序使用的东西，例如：视窗、光标、字体等均属于这种意义。
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天没有收入了, 555
<huntxu> adam8157: 下午被扳回來了麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 我就是买跌啊, 不过没成交
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都想销了AE了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 没啥意思
<imtxc> gfrog, 多申请几张绿的 AE， 当扑克牌玩
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦。。
<imtxc> 金的一张留着当地主
<adam8157> gfrog: 海淘又用, 很多限制3D验证的, linux不支持...
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没遇到认证的网站。
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且极少在不支持paypal的网站购物
<adam8157> 其实Linux以前支持的, 这些烂银行从Visa标准改成了自己的控件, 开倒车啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没有paypal
<gfrog> adam8157: 开一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 比到处填信用卡信息安全
<adam8157> gfrog: 过几天看看新的里程兑换比例吧, 不合适的话就可以消掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 讨厌paypal
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃讨厌支付宝不？
 * gfrog 妈蛋，这个win vm木有中文输入法，没法打名字 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 不讨厌, paypal的服务差得一X, 要求多的一X, 收费高的一X, 抓国内用户外国账号严厉的一X
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没遇到过paypal出问题。开了很多年国际帐号了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你开国际账号的时候估计松, 现在新户paypal检测到你用中国IP了或者用中国的卡, 立马停你的账户
<imtxc> paypal 不是有中文么
<imtxc> 为嘛停账户
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么厉害？ 那中国paypal能在国外支付么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 能
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就得了
<gfrog> adam8157: 别管国际账户就是
<adam8157> gfrog: 中国账号有很多限制, 我觉得paypal太唧唧歪歪了, 麻烦多. 而且神经特别敏感, 动不动就停账户
<gfrog> adam8157: 不影响乃就可以呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 为了防范盗刷，我宁可paypal敏感些。
<adam8157> gfrog: paypal国际账号不支持人民币...
<adam8157> 掉线了刚才...
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.ifanr.com/337680
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ CODE Keyboard：Stack OverFlow 联合创始人亲手操刀的极客机械键盘 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits
<adam8157> gfrog: 恁的paypal都用来干什么? 不支持人民币据说
<gfrog> adam8157: 只在国外网站付款啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实就是付美元
<gfrog> adam8157: google wallet现在支持的网站太少了，不然这货也可以用用。
<adam8157> gfrog: google wallet不支持国内信用卡吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪有，我拿它买过不少东西
<palomino|working> 只要注册时填个香港地址就行了 adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 注册国际账号? 大陆原则上不能注册国际账号?
<bluezd> adam8157: AC 米兰的客场球衣真好看
<iMadper> adam8157: ook-killer 选择systemd或者init进程作为目标, 正常吗?
<palomino|working> 不知道。反正。。网上这么说的，我照做了，然后可以上google play买东西了..  adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: 我萨的客场球衣丑得让人想哭
<adam8157> palomino|working: 哦 你说google wallet啊
<palomino|working> 是
<palomino|working> paypal我就没成功过...
<palomino|working> 注册时扣我1$倒是成功了
<palomino|working> 后来买东西怎么也付不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，gwallet上我写的也是米帝的地址。 帽帽的那个。lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过丫gwallet现在在chrome30上不能用，总提示我浏览器不兼容。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你哪里用到了?
<adam8157> 我想买PES2013 但是迟迟不上架
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天试图把乃4扔进购物车的时候
<adam8157> gfrog: 问个问题, paypal会固定你的currency么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如你写你是us, 于是付款eur的时候被paypal转成了usd?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个没细看，肯定是按卡的币种来付
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，对了，貌似是的，我有次付胖子，结算的时候是美元入账。
<adam8157> gfrog: 卡片会固定currency? 那全币种这样的咋办
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是我没绑过胖子卡，不知道咋样。
<gfrog> adam8157: 可能会被paypal薅点差羊毛
<imtxc> 胖子？
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 美元卡肯定是美元入账了, 问题是被paypal转了还是被visa转的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 好高深
<imtxc> 什么是胖子卡
<^k^> imtxc: define:胖子卡 2013年6月13日 |...| 亨利卡維爾在《超人：鋼鐵英雄》中首度飾演超人，30歲的他高大壯碩，但小時候因太 胖而被同學欺負，與片中超人小時候在校被找麻煩如出一轍， |...|
<adam8157> imtxc: 胖子用的卡
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> 小招多币种也是永久免年费么
<gfrog> adam8157: https://www.paypal.com/c2/webapps/helpcenter/article/?solutionId=24508&topicID=14400036&m=TCI
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以按标价币种付费
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 在我授权付款时，将使用什么付款方式来获取资金？ - PayPal
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来用米元卡付胖子应该是paypal转的
<nyfair> paypal这垃圾，新加波屌丝公司，还矫揉造作在国内高贵冷艳
<nyfair> 李加坡这混球地方就该武力收复
<nyfair> 马六甲属于我大中华联邦
<nyfair> 我就是你们的下一代领导人
<adam8157> gfrog: 看来不是很方便, 例如全币种
<nyfair> 我们的征途是星辰大海
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王范
<wiiw> 国外很多商家支持支付宝了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好吧，就是可能被丫薅转换费羊毛
<iMadper> nyfair: 中华国土, 寸寸载于典籍 要一个南洋小国有啥用, 又不方便治理
<imtxc> 擦， SIM 卡每几分钟就掉一次，让我怎么接面试的电话？
<adam8157> nyfair: 谁说是sg的...
<adam8157> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: PayPal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nyfair> adam8157: 我说的，敢顶嘴就掌你嘴
<leemeng0x61> imtxc,  手机真不错啊
<adam8157> nyfair: ... piapia
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 每几分钟手机就亮一下，说识别到 sim 卡，中国移动欢迎我
<imtxc> nyfair: 女王大人
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王范
<iMadper> nyfair: 女王, 我们做朋友吧
<wiiw> imtxc: 那你的手机不是不能待机了？一直是唤醒状态
<iMadper> imtxc: 喜大普奔
<imtxc> wiiw: 恩，每几分钟屏幕亮一下
<imtxc> iMadper: 累觉不爱
<wiiw> imtxc: 去移动换个卡试试
<imtxc> wiiw: 已经换了个，这是第三个坏了
<imtxc> wiiw: 中间那个芯片好像掉了，变成小卡了…… 我的又不是小卡手机
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣手机
<imtxc> gfrog， 盖世兔啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 赶快去换，不然你身边随时有个微波炉哦
<gfrog> imtxc: 盖世就不渣嘛？
<iMadper> 三星/iphone 都是渣.
<imtxc> gfrog, 你怎么知道的，手机在现在这种状态下，背面异常烫
<iMadper> 劣根性改不了
<gfrog> imtxc: 妈蛋，sim卡初始化的一瞬间爪机功率是最高的，然后根据基站发来的信号调节指令降低信号。
<gfrog> imtxc: 这样来来回回的不热都奇怪
<wiiw> imtxc: 换了3此啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1875026801
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 苹果iOS6神之作 坑爹地图上演世界末日_使命召唤吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> 怪不得，我现在不知道是卡的原因还是手机
<wiiw> imtxc: 换第2次用了多久？
<wiiw> iMadper: 手机打枪，点不准吧？
<iMadper> wiiw: 啥???~
<wiiw> iMadper: 使命召唤 是打枪游戏
<imtxc> wiiw: 一个月
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥时候去拿你的车来爽爽先
<wiiw> imtxc: 嗯,手机问题,先还原出厂
<iMadper> wiiw: 哦, 不过哪个贴子跟cod没关系
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃下周不是都不在帝都了。。 那周末来奥园吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, :)
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B4R5QGG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00B4R5QGG
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: MSI S Series S20 0M-048US 11.6-Inch Laptop: Computers & Accessories
<bluezd> adam8157: 我有一堆数据, 想把这些数据绘制成图网页现实出来, 有什么好的工具可以做到 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: gnuplot?
<iMadper> gfrog: bluezd: adam8157: 怎么把住房公积金取出来?
<bluezd> iMadper: 买房
<freeflying> iMadper, 去村里走一圈就知道了
<bluezd> adam8157: 最好有个脚本分析然后上传
<iMadper> freeflying: 那些都是打折了之后的...
<iMadper> bluezd: 我老爸买房, 我能取公积金吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 大街上好多方式啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要打折!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我老爸买房, 我能取吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不太清楚啊
<bluezd> iMadper: 可以吧,中介可以,但是有税
<iMadper> bluezd: 好吧...
<wiiw> iMadper: 感觉xx制度不允许吧? 都是收费,变相收费,
<iMadper> wiiw: 不知道呀...
<wiiw> ..
<iMadper> wiiw: 感觉公积金太强制了
<iMadper> wiiw: nnnnd!
<iMadper> wiiw: 为啥要国家帮我存着买房?!
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋最近有很多卖威海银滩的房子的呢
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯,真不想交那钱,一分都不想
<iMadper> wiiw: 这tm不是强制人们买房吗?!
<wiiw> 不交还不行
<iMadper> wiiw: 我tm不想买房, 那钱就打水漂了?!
<freeflying> iMadper, 装修也可以用
<adam8157> freeflying: 威海人民等拯救
<iMadper> wiiw: 这是政府在支持房地产, 强制你买房!
<iMadper> wiiw: 不买房就扣你钱!
<freeflying> iMadper, 你去威海银滩买吧，首付2w
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯,据说可以换个工作,就可以取出来
<iMadper> freeflying: 买了又没办法过去住....
<iMadper> wiiw: 换工作都能取?
<freeflying> iMadper, 周末啊，你不是有车了吗
<wiiw> iMadper: 出国后,钱也可以取.
<imtxc> iMadper: 包养个威海妹子。
 * iMadper 准备好狗头铡!
 * imtxc 求介绍工作，换工作取公积金
<wiiw> iMadper: http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/8878153.html
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 取公积金都要具备什么条件呢?_爱问知识人
<iMadper> freeflying: 有, 太折腾了吧...
<iMadper> wiiw: 真难...
<iMadper> wiiw: 谁帮我弄个死亡证明?!
<leemeng0x61> ....
<imtxc> 死亡有什么好处
<wiiw> iMadper: 办个假证?
<wiiw> iMadper: 万一公安局说无法复活,那就完蛋了啊..
<imtxc> iMadper: 你弄两个身份，做双面人
<iMadper> wiiw: lol~ 这个不好吧? 死亡证明拿出来, 人家直接把我档案消了...
<iMadper> wiiw: 以后干嘛都不行了....
<iMadper> imtxc: gaoji, 你试试?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 也学《不可儿戏》里面，取名“任真
<imtxc> iMadper: 我一直有两个身份，可惜另一个马上不能用了
<imtxc> iMadper: 另一个身份证是一代的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 学圆月弯刀, 叫可笑
<iMadper> imtxc: 李可笑
<imtxc> 现在很少有地方能用一代身份证了
<wiiw> iMadper: 反正公积金我真不想交,房子真不买,除非每月工资可以买10平米.1年就买120平米的了.!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡的问题，求大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448090 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e040 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18 Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] Capabilities: <access denied> Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<wiiw> !! 每月工资可以买10平米
<gfrog> freeflying: 11.6的太小了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 买房
<gfrog> iMadper: 买房
<iMadper> gfrog: 我爹买了, 我能取吗?
<iMadper> wiiw: 买个房子, 换40年贷款...
<gfrog> iMadper: 名儿是谁的？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我老爸
<wiiw> iMadper: 买2套小的,隔壁的,一套写你名字?
<gfrog> iMadper: 跟你没关系
<iMadper> wiiw: 买完了呀.....
<imtxc> 这个真要膜拜
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧...
<wiiw> iMadper: 国内就是按人算房子的,不是按户,也不是按家.
 * iMadper 哭死
<wiiw> 房子是商品.
<iMadper> wiiw: 我说我要装修, 人家怎么知道我是不是真装修?
<wiiw> iMadper: 没研究过..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦办公室断了外网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 突然发现QQ好奇葩，socks5代理走美国都连不上，后台好多乱七八糟端口在连...
<wiiw> iMadper: 说不定要装修公司开装修的证明.如果你认识装修公司的人..
<gfrog> iMadper: 中智据说管得比较严
<wiiw> iMadper: 可以让装修公司开发票, 开成你的名字?
 * wiiw 不知道了.
<iMadper> wiiw: 那就打折了, 要交税, 不然没发票
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有这等事？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你的住房公积金都存着呢?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的网奇葩的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这个irssi是proxychains
<gfrog> iMadper: 交提取申请了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我挂vpn，连中国雅思的报名网站都连不上.....
<iMadper> gfrog: 乃买房了?
<gfrog> iMadper: 外地的
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦. 明智. 在北京买房的工薪阶层, 都是脑子不正常的
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃京户，还说毛儿
<roylez> iMadper: 你在北京不是有房吗？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我现在就是, 不想买房, 但是缺钱, 想取钱出来
<iMadper> roylez: 我老爸的呀
<iMadper> roylez: 然后呢? 就能去住房公积金了?
<roylez> iMadper: 你老爸是不是工薪阶层？
<gfrog> iMadper: 找你老爸租房
<iMadper> roylez: 我已经决定大开杀戒了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我泼你点冷水
 * gfrog 不过据说中智不给租房的取公积金。 cc adam8157 
<wiiw> iMadper: 把钱放余额宝里面,每天有1元的收益..
<iMadper> gfrog: 我家房子政策不允许出租
<adam8157> iMadper: 中智这方面不是一般的变态
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 好吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你取不出来的
<gfrog> iMadper: 妈蛋，经适房啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 中指是什么？
<iMadper> adam8157: 看来没办法了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你家牛
<iMadper> gfrog: 两限房
<gfrog> iMadper: 那也牛
<iMadper> gfrog: 这年头儿, 哪儿还有经适房?
<adam8157> roylez: 外服, 中国智力合作有限公司, 和Fesco一样的东西
<iMadper> gfrog: 我家是拆迁, 所有拆迁的都有两限房的权限呀
<bluezd>  /me 拜土壕 iMadper
 * bluezd 拜土壕 iMadper 
<gfrog> iMadper: 土豪
 * iMadper 打开杀戒!
<roylez> 没文化真可怕
<nyfair> 壕
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃家也是拆迁补偿一次分一个楼门洞的那种节奏嘛？
<nyfair> roylez: 这里只有腐男，哪里有腐女
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是, 我家拆迁那边没开发商. 因为要绿化所以拆迁的....
<gfrog> iMadper: 绿化。。
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你的生活过得真好啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 这是最坑爹的拆迁。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 是的.
<iMadper> gfrog: 后来因为预算不够, 所以不拆了.
<iMadper> gfrog: 那片地区, 至今都有15%的人没走呢... 四年了
<MeaCulpa> QQ 真奇葩
<iMadper> gfrog: 都没有开发商找那些人去谈, 压根儿就没人管了
<MeaCulpa> 代理都用不好
<gfrog> iMadper: 帝都土著壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃上班儿都是玩票儿打发打发时间的吧？
<iMadper> gfrog: 问题是, 我是帝都穷鬼呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是呀... 我要是真有钱, 我能在乎这点儿住房公积金?!
 * gfrog 京户个个都是身家几百万的壕。
<bluezd> iMadper: 越是有钱的人越抠
<iMadper> bluezd: 给我十块钱
<iMadper> bluezd: 不给?! 你看, 你这么抠, 一定是非常有钱.
<bluezd> iMadper: 我不是抠,我是没有啊
 * bluezd 羡慕北京人
<iMadper> 说着说着就跑题了!
<adam8157> When you use your credit card, we may ask you to choose whether PayPal or the credit card associations' should perform the currency conversion for your transactions.
 * adam8157 羡慕土著
<jusss> 我的小伙伴们 My Little Good Buddies 简称xxxx
<roylez> adam8157: 我寄住在土著家
<adam8157> roylez: 你都remote了 你就是土著
<roylez> adam8157: 我户口在上海啊
<adam8157> roylez: 滚
<adam8157> roylez: 刺激我这种没户口的e
<roylez> adam8157: 你户口，不是在钓鱼岛的么
<adam8157> gfrog: paypal会问你它来转换还是visa来转换, 准备注册个了
<adam8157> r
 * iMadper 强烈要求建立"结婚公积金", 买不起房是小事, 结不起婚才更可怜! 全民每月上缴工资的13%作为结婚公积金, 到领了结婚证就可以取出来. 相信所有人都结婚去了, 解决了多少父母的难题! 
<adam8157> roylez: 有paypal么
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
<roylez> iMadper: ......
<MeaCulpa> paypal...
<iMadper> roylez: 赞同否?!
<roylez> iMadper: 不赞同
<MeaCulpa> 付钱还好，收钱....手续费太黑了
<iMadper> roylez: 为啥?
<roylez> iMadper: 公积金全取出来，买越南老婆，更经济实惠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 如果 本人 丑矮穷，， 咋办？
<bluezd> 怎么能弄个香港户口 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ +1
<iMadper> roylez: 其实我喜欢朝鲜新娘...
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 现在比回归前更难吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 你太重口了
<adam8157> http://www.accountkiller.com/en/delete-paypal-account  不错, paypal允许delete account, 没有后顾之忧了
<roylez> iMadper: .....朝鲜的都超会玩枪的...
<iMadper> bluezd: 时光鸡, 在你出生之前, 送你老妈到香港就行了
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ delete your Paypal account | accountkiller.com
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你以前没paypal?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一直没有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 土~
<iMadper> gfrog: 我是有点儿重口, 不过我还是更喜欢朝鲜新娘, 越南的黑
<iMadper> roylez: ^^
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 越南的很白的毫不
<gfrog> iMadper: 你连黑不黑都知道！！
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你显然不了解行情
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 真的?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 需要paypal的地方也都可以不建立账户直接用信用卡付款啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 越南的身材也好
<iMadper> gfrog: 越南人不黑马?
<bluezd> adam8157: 黑毛呢 ? 他貌似好长时间没来了啊
<roylez> iMadper: 为啥不考虑南非的？
<gfrog> iMadper: 我没经验。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 它？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你想他?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他，南非？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他，南非？筷子掉进铅桶里
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gfrog: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/885866217
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 越南人真黑啊_印度吧_百度贴吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 越南妹子挺白的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 南非的白人，有很穷的，照样很萌
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是吗... 不知道...
<cherrot> roylez, 很萌？
<gfrog> iMadper: 阿三敢说越南人黑？
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<iMadper> gfrog: 我总觉得, 他们一般黑
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<roylez> cherrot: 你的女喷友呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 不鸡到
<roylez> adam8157: 丫的是不是把他囚禁了？
<adam8157> roylez: 被你?
<roylez> adam8157: 丫
<roylez> adam8157: 两栖动物，不要关水牢，会跑的
<iMadper> 貌似重口av的情节.
<iMadper> roylez: 果然厉害
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的国际版里头区域选的啥? 美国中国香港?
<gfrog> adam8157: 米帝
<adam8157> gfrog: 添加credit card竟然没疯了你...
<gfrog> adam8157: 额，我再看下
<gfrog> adam8157: gwallet肯定是米帝
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，地址写的就是中国
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都有婚房了，还怕结不起婚？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 没婚房呀
<imtxc> roylez: 膜拜上海户口
<roylez> imtxc: 丫哪里人？
<nyfair> roylez: 壕
<imtxc> roylez: 我回老家才能当土著
<roylez> nyfair: 魔都腐女
<imtxc> roylez: 我的暂住证儿是帝都的
<roylez> imtxc: 赞助证啊
<imtxc> roylez: 恩，给帝都赞助房租
<nyfair> 几个卢瑟在这里黑我 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/openshift-origin-vm-deployment-guide.html
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: OpenShift Origin 虚拟机部署指南 — LinuxTOY
<adam8157> 没有暂住证
<roylez> adam8157: paas是啥？
<adam8157> roylez: platform as a service
<MeaCulpa> Platform As A Service
<adam8157> roylez: 渣渣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你显然没学习过忽悠那套
<roylez> adam8157: 说了跟没说一样
<roylez> adam8157: 等于放屁
<adam8157> roylez: 例如给你提供ruby的环境, 你可以部署ruby程序, heroku这样的
<roylez> adam8157: 全球也不会需要太多platform提供商
<MeaCulpa> openshit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装13.04出现问题，只能显示桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448091 如题，是怎么回事啊？ 就光溜溜的一张壁纸，之前还提示什么文件损坏了，路径好像是usb\....的 我下的iso是ubuntukylin13.04 是我安装有问题还是怎么回事啊？ 本人linux纯新手，真心无力。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heshengh
<^k^> >> uan — 2013-08-29 16:27
<roylez> adam8157: heroku，amazon，gae已经觉得很多了，还有不怕死的cloudfoundry，openshit....
<adam8157> roylez: market talks
<gfrog> roylez: 现在PaaS已经忽悠过时了，又开始忽悠NaaS，DBaaS
 * gfrog aaS -> asS
<nyfair> gfrog: u can u up
<adam8157> nyfair: LOL
<nyfair> aas ass 傻傻分不清楚
<roylez> nyfair: 渣蝇蚊
<nyfair> roylez: poor chinglish
<nyfair> roylez: no can no bb
<adam8157> nyfair: 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我去喷了
<roylez> nyfair: 您还是说国语吧。。。。上海话都成
<MeaCulpa> badass
<adam8157> small turtle three
<MeaCulpa> http://blog.csdn.net/jialisoftware/article/details/8251879
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 如何使用Openshit开发项目和本地环境搭建 - jquery教程 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<MeaCulpa> https://www.openshift.com/forums/openshift/can-i-use-tomcat-on-openshit
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Can i use tomcat on openshit | OpenShift by Red Hat
<nyfair> adam8157: little red aunt
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，在切开的屎堆上扔雄猫...
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working use roylez on openshit
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<MeaCulpa>  使用openshit开发项目
<MeaCulpa> 1.在openshit上注册账号，创建项目，我选择的是Tomcat6。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * gfrog 嗯，好吧，只听Beyond的话就不会听到一些奇怪的歌了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Beyond?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: nyfair 对他默念3便Beyond, 魔都话
<MeaCulpa> Gang Beyond
<MeaCulpa> 我们上海人都爱称Beyond为Gang Beyond
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，被豆瓣电台一些渣歌雷倒了，竟然发现有个Beyond频道。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: You are clueless
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: beyond在大连话里也有特殊含义。 lol
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你爱听Gang Beyond不
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<MeaCulpa> http://isampm.com/red-hat-%E7%9A%84-openshit%E7%9A%84%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8%E5%BF%83%E5%BE%97/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ RED HAT 的 Openshit的使用心得 | 早晚先生
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 感脚是 son of bitch 之类的意思。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 对大连方言研究不透彻
<MeaCulpa> 这个最奇葩
<MeaCulpa> http://louxi.me/archives/tag/openshit
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ openshit | 小楼昨夜又东风
 * gfrog 还好我木有在blog上写OS的东西，不然得被乃们笑死。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这文章给openshift的文章加了个openshit的tag...
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊牛逼
<MeaCulpa> Cow p@##$
<MeaCulpa> 不知有没有人来帽帽面试这样说的
 * gfrog 当年他们怎么起了这么个名字。 咋想的
 * MeaCulpa 我摸说不定会起个Blueshift
<MeaCulpa> BullSh1t
<myu> openshift被墙，咋用？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别拐弯抹角用上海话说粗话，gang beyond
<iMadper> myu: 墙了嘛?
<iMadper> https://www.openshift.com/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ OpenShift by Red Hat
<iMadper> myu: 没有嘛~
<iMadper> myu: kk都能读出名字来
<myu> iMadper: 我的应用都得翻墙才能访问……
<iMadper> myu: 你的isp的问题吧? 我这里直接访问...
<MeaCulpa> myu: myeclipse还主动墙中国人，中国人照样用
<jusss> 感觉after the gold rush真好听
<gfrog> iMadper: kk在墙外，擦
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊? 哦...
<iMadper> gfrog: 我在墙内呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 再说墙的不是主页，是那些aws的ip和domain name
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 那跟openshit没关系了
<gfrog> iMadper: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 程序问题 ，请指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448092 1#!/bin/bash 2#testing a multi-function script 3name=`basename $0` 4echo The name=$name ! 5echo The input1=$1 6echo The input2=$2 7if [$name="addem"] 8then 9total=$[$1+$2] 10elif [$name = "multem"] 11then 12total=$[$1*$2] 13elif [$name = "test6"] 14then 15total=$[$1*$1+$2*$2] 16fi 17echo The calculated value is 778 18e
<tf__> 大家好
<tf__> 第一次来irc聊天
<^k^> tf__:点点点.  17:18 
<tf__> 这里面都聊些啥
<MeaCulpa> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2013-08-28/084428067673.shtml
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 江苏摧毁一个色情网站 10位验黄师花3个月取证|网站|淫秽|江苏_新浪新闻
<tf__> 都是中国淫吧，呵呵
<huntxu> 看完了，就把網站搗毀
<huntxu> 都是這麽個節奏
<iMadper> huntxu: 果然你经验最丰富
<iMadper> huntxu: 一语中的
<palomino|working> 跟我想法一样-_- huntxu
<huntxu> iMadper: g-un 3 滾
<iMadper> palomino|working: 机油总是有相同的想法.
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
 * gfrog beyond竟然这么多日文歌。
 * gfrog 难怪那谁是在日本挂掉的。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 香港人文化底子薄，翻唱很多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 再说亚洲几个公司都是跨国的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 感脚港台受日本文化影响很重啊。
<MeaCulpa> 内部版权好处理
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 台湾吧，香港没太多
<MeaCulpa> 反正黄种人的pop就是妖货
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 倒是被日本人各种折腾的大陆好像没多少日本文化残留。 文化大革命的作用？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们有啊，郭沫若，鲁迅，不都是日本流么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 香港也不少吧。当然可能受不列颠影响更重。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 日汉字都有好多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这些渣建国没多久就挂了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，对了。貌似有些名词也是日系的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还有现在的教育制度啥的哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 关键是普通大众不知道日汉子是不一样的东西，拿来就用
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 比如那时候和啊蛋讨论的芥末
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就是日汉子用了“介”这个字
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 大陆现在港台话了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我发现，中央台主播都用“资讯”这个词了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 传进来被同化了。
<MeaCulpa> 至少是前朝官话开始复辟了，牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 民国官话，发展成后来的国语，被这里的百姓和普通话划等好了
<MeaCulpa> 等号
<MeaCulpa> 所以说前朝的复辟了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 是当朝实在有文化的不多。
<imtxc> 资讯，不是港台腔调么
<MeaCulpa> 以后咱又说老音汉用老字了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在是我国大陆官方用语了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不信你挺新闻广播
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: TG真心挺土鳖的。
<MeaCulpa> 以后不说我和你，是我汉你
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也好，民国本来就有文化
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 一身鸡皮疙瘩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 100年前北京就是用“汉”的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 后来的南京官话也是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过现在真心听不惯了，总像是文艺范小清新的语气
<MeaCulpa> 可以去马英九总统Facebook学习前朝官话
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似50年代的老电影里还有一些这种音。
<MeaCulpa> 反正咱有魔都土话，简单干脆
<MeaCulpa> 单音节
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿乃竟然看马总统的page。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看看咯，母仪天下
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 高端洋气
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  人也是我们总统啊，只是不同的zf罢了
<nyfair> 三姓家奴
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 所以高端嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 大家互相宣誓主权的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我们宣布拥有TW主权，那边也一样啊
 * jiero 不在意是否是三姓家奴。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 理论上你我可以直接申请tw护照的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 实际上申请不到吧？
<jiero> gfrog不知道
<MeaCulpa> 我爹妈都离婚了，我的姓不值钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那个，需要你在台湾呆够日期
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，想起来了，我问过一个福建的哥们。丫说拿那边护照要同时撕掉天朝护照的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你可以有三个姓了啊。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 所以能不能回来还不好说。 lol
<jiero> gfrog 肯定的啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是，只是我儿子还是用老姓，算是一份礼物
<jiero> gfrog 我见过全家移民台湾岛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 台湾和米国现在免签...
<gfrog> jiero: 貌似全过去也挺难的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 湾湾的护照比天朝靠谱的多啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 别看人家在UN木席位
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我倒是有爸爸国的L1
<gfrog> nyfair: 高端范女王
<freeflying> nyfair, 果然高端啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没看现在米国亮JJ都不通UN
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: L1 NB
 * imtxc 撤退
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<nyfair> freeflying: 有啥高端的
<freeflying> nyfair, 高端啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 外企的下层雇农而已
<freeflying> nyfair,  那也是高端雇农不是
<freeflying> 咋没人给我个呢
<nyfair> 连封地都没有
 * gfrog 妈蛋，明天sick leave算了，在公司坐着好难受。躺着或者站着还能舒服点。
<adam8157> nyfair: 女王我们做朋友!
<qiao> iMadper: 土豪。。
<Misaki_Mik> 谁有树莓派，好用不。1080p可以撑住么?
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说 erc 的 log 在哪
<imtxc> Misaki_Mik: 完全撑不住
<iMadper> imtxc: 你开了嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 开了的话, 默认是在 ~/log
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 默认有开没
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 默认不开
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: M-x erc-log-mode
<Misaki_Mik> imtxc,720p那?
<imtxc> iMadper: erc 关起来太费劲…… 要 kill 3 个 buf
<imtxc> Misaki_Mik: 完全撑不住也
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的... 为啥要关...
<imtxc> 擦………… 跑了？ quit 消息还是 睡觉
<Misaki_Mik> imtxc,额。。。576p那。。能当机顶盒吗。。
<imtxc> Misaki_Mik: 完全不能当啊
<imtxc> Misaki_Mik: 买大眼睛吧少年
<imtxc> Misaki_Mik: 不玩儿 arm 的话，没必要买
<Misaki_Mik> imtxc,大眼睛是什么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 人家不理你哦，挫败吧
<adam8157> 555
<nyfair> 你们都是壕
 * nyfair 招惹不起
<Misaki_Mik> 灵动的话我有一台，720有点撑不住，1080死机
<jiero> nyfair: 你是豪么。
<nyfair> jiero: 穷死了
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 nyfair 乃们都是壕
<adam8157> nyfair: 我说那卡你办了没
<freeflying> nyfair, 你可以在这里做生意，比如帮 adam8157 拿个身份，收他20w
<adam8157> nyfair: 我看行
<freeflying> nyfair, 如果蛋蛋不错的话，考虑把钱和人一起收了
<adam8157> freeflying: 别着急...
<Nia> 三分钟，倒计时
<nyfair> adam8157: freeflying也叫你蛋蛋为什么不踢了他
<adam8157> nyfair: 怕他物理攻击
<adam8157> http://sports.163.com/13/0829/15/97F3F7BC00051C8V.html?f=resysBvalid1#www_resys
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 皇马受邀热身拒拿出场费 拉科主席:战舰高风亮节_网易体育
<cherrot> jiero, 现在 gnome-shell 的js shell是什么命令？以前不是fg么
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃下午赚了多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天0收入, 早上买空没成交, 原本应该赚一票的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 改天去宰壕蛋蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。
 * gfrog 
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪天赔了可以宰你们不 =,=
 * gfrog 手脚冰凉。回家撅着了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 没问题
<freeflying> gfrog, :)
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * pity 下班走人
<jiero> cherrot:  不知道了
 * jiero 没用那个啊。
 * jiero 买错了卡了，想买 手机卡，结果以为 SDHC就是呢。
<jiero> 错了错了。
<jiero> 就当给相机的吧。。。
<cherrot> jiero, lg 我脑抽了
<jiero> cherrot: 哦 looking glass 么
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：SSD安装13.04 64-bit，BIOS中删除Ubuntu后不能进入grub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448094 BIOS重置为默认设置以后，Boot Menu中就没有了Ubuntu选项，但是无法通过所在硬盘启动。 希望各位大神能帮个忙啊，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kelvins22 — 2013-08-29 18:23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何让easystroke在登录后自动启动呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448096 easystroke鼠标手势确实不错，可是每次登陆后，都要手动启动，如何让easystroke在登录gnome后自动启动呢？ 还有如何让一个脚本文件在登录gnome后自动执行呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 — 2013-08-29 18:29
<goodboy> riece怎么显示不了中文呢
<Pudge> roylez: 听说现在墨尔本公交上已经通用武汉话了
<Pudge> roylez: 只要喊一生 踩一脚 司机就会停车
<roylez> Pudge: 是把司机吓尿的吧
<Pudge> roylez: 不是，认真的
<Pudge> roylez: 2年前就这样了
<roylez> Pudge: 拿了绿卡的没有还乘公交的
<roylez> Pudge: 你懂的
<Pudge> roylez: 都是pr啊
<Pudge> 难民比富人多
<roylez> Pudge: 屁啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • XP+ubuntu grub全新安装开机无启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448097 新装了个ubuntu 12.04 ，安装一切正常，提示重启，我就重启了，可重启后的选项只有GRUB，GRUB里面只有安装ubuntu，怎么进入之前安装的ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ss098 — 2013-08-29 18:43
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎么在vim 和浏览器直接复制文字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448098 vim --version VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3 (2010 Aug 15, compiled May 4 2012 04:10:09) Included patches: 1-429 Modified by pkg-vim-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org Compiled by buildd@ Huge version with GTK2-GNOME GUI. Features included (+) or not (-): +arabic +autocmd +balloon_eval +browse ++builtin_term
<^k^> >> s +byte_offset +cindent +clientserver +clipboard +cmdline_compl +cmdline_hist +cmdline_info +comments +conceal …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 12.04 播放音乐没有声音啊`````````````````` http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448099 好像什么声音都没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyhaolly — 2013-08-29
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于grub4dos引导cdlinux启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448100 虚拟机直接启动cdlinux.iso文件和u盘通过grub4dos引导不同 看附件 是两者的第一次界面 怎么能使u盘引导时也出现第一张图？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 控告的罪 — 2013-08-29 19:37
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 安装Qualcomm Atheros AR8162有线网卡驱动出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448101 make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-52-generic' CC [M] /home/zhoufan/下载/compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u/compat/main.o In file included from /home/zhoufan/下载/compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u/include/linux/compat-2.6.h:71:0, from <命令行>:
<^k^> >> 0: /home/zhoufan/下载/compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u/include/linux/compat-3.8.h:49:32: 错误： ‘kref_get_un …
<qinglingquan> b
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 推荐几款比较实用的unity状态栏插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448102 第一款是天气插件,相当不错,挺准的 a.png 硬件温度监控,简单明了 b.png 系统运行状态,CPU,内存,硬盘,网络神马的都一目了然 c.png CPU调频用的,本人I7的CPU,大多时间都是性能过剩,适当的降频可以降低功耗,本本电池续航本来就伤不起 d.
<^k^> >> png 添加源, 天气预报插件: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:weather-indicator-team/ppa 硬件温度监控: …
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu 12.04 无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448103 ubuntu 12.04 无法登陆，时入密码介面后就一直循环，用ctl+alt+F2 进入后，修改了profile 也不能登陆。请问这是什么原因做成的？ubuntu 有系统备份没有的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hokwah — 2013-08-29 20:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了win7后ubuntu的启动项消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448104 以前都是ubuntu引导 xp的 现在怎么把ubuntu12.04弄回来？ 他还在的，30gb的一个分区里面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 905443848 — 2013-08-29 20:42
<roylez> gfrog_here: 基蛙
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> roylez gfrog_here: 时代变了。你们做个活动时间柱状图看看3年前和现在对比
<gfrog_here> jiero: 哈？
<gfrog_here> jiero: 莫自言自语
<jiero> gfrog_here: 看看趋势啊。以前晚上人挺多额，现在没人了
<gfrog_here> jiero: 以前学生多，现在学生都去刷微博摇微信去了
<jiero> gfrog_here: 这么说，中国静态的比以前多了？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 恭喜fcitx输入法平台可以像windows那样使用shift了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448106 注意到ibus好几个月前就可以了 就是在输入中文时，按下shift，同时切换输入法并且将正在打的字以英文打上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-08-29 21:43
<rypervenche> 有人用fcitx嗎？
<Pudge> rypervenche: 你应该问，居然有人不用fcitx吗
<rypervenche> 哦，比ibus好嗎？我還沒試
<imtxc_away> test
<^k^> imtxc_away:点点点.  22:13 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:14 
<jiero> 游戏书啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<freeflying>  imtxc 开始跑步没
<jiero> imtxc: 玩游戏书吧。
<imtxc> freeflying: 没啊
<imtxc> freeflying:  等首体开门呢， 买的鞋子明天才能到。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 好像今年不能跑了，天气凉了
<freeflying> imtxc, 啊
<imtxc> 天凉了穿厚衣服你们怎么跑步的
<jiero> imtxc: 。你提醒我明天就要取钱实验新相机，刚买了1个16GB的SDHC卡。
<freeflying> 跑步还分时间啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 快干+抓绒+风衣啊
<jiero> imtxc: 穿薄薄的呗，反正立刻就热了。
<jiero>  http://www.projectaon.org/en/Main/Home
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Project Aon: Main / Home (browse)
<imtxc> freeflying: 天凉了不是穿的厚么， 不是会出汗么， 不像夏天的衣服，容易洗
<freeflying> imtxc, 三层穿衣法啊
<freeflying> imtxc, google一下
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧
<imtxc> 我以为冬天了就不能跑步了
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥不行？”
<jiero> freeflying: 真的穿三层跑步啊。是不是冬天跑得距离短？
<imtxc> jiero: 我是觉得夏天的衣服容易洗
<freeflying> jiero, 不会啊，只要你不停下，就不会冷的
<jiero> imtxc: 冬天少洗衣服的意思？
<imtxc> jiero: 冬天洗的频率比夏天少啊，我又没洗衣机
<jiero> freeflying: 我不是说冷，是厚重，所以速度和耐久差
<freeflying> jiero, 厚重？ 能重多少
<freeflying> jiero, 快干衣和抓绒的都非常轻的
 * imtxc 下线看小说
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 该吃药了
<elong> 谁能给我说下IRC怎么用，我是新手！
<jiero> elong: 你需要什么就学什么。
<elong> 命令大全
<jiero> elong: 谁那么无聊
<elong> jiero: 我不会使用命令
<jiero> elong: 用命令干嘛。。。
<elong> 我初次使用，不知到怎么入门
<jiero> 没需求，就没必要学
<elong> jiero: 我初次使用，不知到怎么入门
<jiero> elong: 。。。
<jiero> elong: 自己搜，别人都会记住哪里有帮你的办法么。
<jiero> elong: 你。。。不看标题么。。。标题里有
<elong> jiero:我是看到网上说这个东西里，有高手
<jiero> elong: 高手都看过提问的智慧
<elong> jiero: 明白了
 * jiero 不明白什么是高手。
<elong> jiero: 我会自己先琢磨，不懂了再问
<jiero> elong: 关键问题——也是生命里的过程，你自己要什么都是别人给的话，你太悲哀了
<Pudge> jiero: 。。什么问题都要上升到生命的高度么。
<jiero> Pudge: 厌恶了。
<elong> 看你们聊的都与生命有关系了
<jiero> Pudge: 太弱了，不懂再学习的人就是文盲。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=317820 放毒 lol
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 出售GIANT TCR ADVANCED SL RABOBANK ISP ！！！！ - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 太贵
<gfrog_here> freeflying: taobao收车水太深了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不如dfh靠谱
<freeflying> lol
<elong> 买个自行车
<Pudge> WHOIS pudge
<^k^> 05:01
<Pudge> iMadper: 该翻身了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu13.04系统在一次升级后无法启动（有图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448111 我的电脑是神舟电脑K580C-i7 D1，详情见 这里 wubi安装Ubuntu13.04，开始还挺好的，想使用nvidia显卡不成功，于是作罢，更新其它软件后就关机换win8了，可是今天想启动Ubuntu却发现卡死了。下面是信息： 然后就卡死了。
<^k^> >> 求助啊，不能进Ubuntu我的开发全会泡汤的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒋彩阳 — 2013-08 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kde核unity那个更稳定，更省资源啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448113 从现阶段你来说 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxcy — 2013-08-30 7:55
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-30
<jiero> too many things todo ,never enough time
<Pudge> jiero: 。。又开始了
<jiero> Pudge: 我kindle里积攒了200本书了。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: :-)
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹你居然起来了
 * jiero 买了SDHC卡，以为给手机用，现在只能给相机用了，结果周围没一个相机支持UHS-I标准。
<jiero> Pudge: 憎恶
<iMadper> Pudge: 要上班呀!
<iMadper> Pudge: 都该走了
<Pudge> jiero: ..
<jiero> iMadper: 路上再聊
<Pudge> iMadper: 我发现finch比irssi好用多了
<Pudge> iMadper: 能qq，能gtalk，能msn，还tm能语音
<Pudge> iMadper: 太叼了
<Pudge> iMadper: 果然就是pindgin的CLI版本啊
<Pudge> jiero: sdhc是啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 是.
<iMadper> jiero: 路上... 没网呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 高级
<Pudge> iMadper: 一下就解决了我所有im的问题，爽死了，我以前咋不知道还有这个东西呢
<Pudge> iMadper: centerim跟他比就是个渣渣。
<iMadper> Pudge: 能聊aliwangwang吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道，pidgin支持么
<iMadper> Pudge: 洗漱去了... 不跟你扯淡了, 该迟到了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不支持
<Pudge> iMadper: pidgin支持就支持
<Pudge> iMadper: 那就没有
<jiero> Pudge: 新的sd标准。讨厌，
<jiero> Pudge: micro sdhc才是手机用的
<Pudge> jiero: 。。买个外接当u盘用吧
<Pudge> jiero: 有的笔记本能直接诶插的
<jiero> Pudge: 。只有特殊的才能发挥这卡的速度据说。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 少数相机可以。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 相机要这么快的卡有蛋用
<Pudge> jiero: 连拍？
<jiero> Pudge: 算了，直接查到数码相机
<jiero> Pudge: 恩。
<jiero> Pudge: 10连拍
<Pudge> jiero: 蛋疼。。手机上的照相功能我都觉得够用了
<jiero> Pudge: 1秒10张，每张5MB那种
<jiero> Pudge: 我手机2009年的1
<Pudge> jiero: 手机直接视频啊，相当于一秒24张，hd的
<jiero> Pudge: 没有过
<Pudge> jiero: 那手机该换了，随便新一点的手机，连拍妥妥的
<Pudge> jiero: 内置内存比卡快
<jiero> Pudge: 觉得android麻烦，等firefox os，或者jolla之类的
<Pudge> jiero: android挺好用的啊，只要内存大点，快的一逼
<Pudge> jiero: ubuntu太不稳定了，桌面版把我用伤了
<jiero> Pudge: 操作麻烦
<jiero> Pudge: 不知道谁那么弱制作的操作方式。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 不麻烦啊，摸摸屏幕能有多麻烦
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 智能机不都这操作么，ubuntu还能玩出什么花来
<jiero> Pudge: 头一类让我晕头的智能机就是android，到目前我还被别人的帮助请求搞晕。
<Pudge> jiero: 没看出区别啊，就一个屏幕让你摸来摸去，能摸出翔来？
<jiero> Pudge: 我没有一个android设备（经手过几个）也不准备买
<jiero> Pudge: 设计就是弱。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 那是app设计的事，关android掉事
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:51 
<zplinux> 早
<joshuasui> 早
<Pudge> imtxc: 早你妹
<imtxc> Pudge: 姥姥
<Pudge> imtxc: 啥意思
 * slucx 大家早
<jiero> imtxc: o
<jiero> imtxc: 早
<jiero> onlylove: 早
<jiero> pity: 早
<onlylove> jiero: 早
 * jiero 拖着imtxc喊早
<Niac> zao
<jiero> Niac: 澡上好
<onlylove> imtxc: 起床上班了
<Niac> 迟到了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.wiggle.cn/battaglin-s11-105-2013/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Battaglin S11 105 2013 | 公路自行车—竞赛型
<pity> jiero: 裸姐早 :P
<jiero> pity: p姐早。(p姐之外想不到别的称谓啊，没想法了。:()
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看起来不错。不过不知道牙盘是啥型号。木见过。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 看到个105套件的6k多点
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 要不乃有时间去装车店写个单子？ 看看105套件在国内装得神马价钱，比较下。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.wiggle.cn/raleigh-revenio-3-105-2013/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Raleigh Revenio 3 105 2013 | 公路自行车—竞赛型
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 推荐个店？
 * Niac 
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你熟，要不帮我问问看
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 你那边。。。 真没车店啊 囧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃不是没时间进城了？ 清华西门的一票店，还有东二环那里的扶轮都值得去
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  你有经常去的店不，咨询下大概什么价位才好决定去不去，不然实际跑去，价格太贵，白袍了 :)
<gfrog_here> freeflying: Raleigh这个看起来比之前那个靠谱
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 虽然轮儿也很渣。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 真心不懂，水太深
<freeflying> :)
<pity> jiero: 都是花花乱叫
<jiero> pity: 哦叫出名堂来了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 水真心很深。 跟组装电脑一样。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊，所以也考虑整车，只是巨大的价格很不好
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 就昨天那个架子吧，然后弄套105回来自己装。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 或者狠狠心收个Trek架子
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不能再狠心啊，不然都比你车子还要贵了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 莫拿俺的车做比较啊，俺那是屌丝车。 lol
<Niac> 找我吧我未屌丝代言
<pity> jiero: :D
<leemeng0x61> 刚刚装了ck-ivybraidge的新内核,怎么查看这个东西装好了
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 内核?
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: cat  /proc/version
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 刚刚编译mkinitcpio -p linux-ck出现错误
<leemeng0x61> ==> ERROR: Unable to write to /boot/initramfs-linux-ck.img
<leemeng0x61> ==> Building image from preset: /etc/mkinitcpio.d/linux-ck.preset: 'fallback' -> -k /boot/vmlinuz-linux-ck -c /etc/mkinitcpio.conf -g /boot/initramfs-linux-ck-fallback.img -S autodetect
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.04链接同个内网中windows共享文件夹问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448115 各位大虾， 我在windows下建立了一个共享文件夹backtest，设置了everyone读写权限，windows系统登录用户名和密码分别为：yuliang.lu@xxx.com,123456789，windows IP地址192.168.5.2,其中xxx.com是公司的内网域名，平时在windo
<leemeng0x61> ==> ERROR: Unable to write to /boot/initramfs-linux-ck-fallback.img
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 那就是没弄好呗...
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 这个需要你自己生成initfs? 你不是从aur安装的?
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 这个内核的编译需要什么那
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 这个不是编译内核, mkinitcpio是生成initramfs的
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 什么都不需要呀
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 那这个生成失败是什么原因那
 * jiero 这里终于下雨了，好久没低于29摄氏度了。今天终于出现了。
<jiero> 额。连续2个月29摄氏度以上。
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 提示不够呀, 就说了不能写入
<jiero> Pudge: 你怎么还回来。。。
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 这个日志在那个地方
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 不知道, 你查一下吧
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<Pudge> jiero: 干嘛，重启了一下
 * NaoTanRen 上次mkinitcpio有个警告, 我没看, 直接连failback-mode都进不去了...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 早
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 早你妹
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 现在还是上午
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我已经凌晨4点了，准备睡了。。
<jiero> Pudge: 早安
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 快睡吧... 孩子..
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 睡不着，在折腾finch
<jiero> Pudge: 凌晨四点该起床了
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 重新执行mkinitcpio那句话, 加上-v参数
<jiero> Pudge: 很多喝酒到4点，7点去上班的老外的说
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩, 斯拉夫民族的人,好多都这样
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 所以死得早.
<Pudge> jiero: 哪里有，这里的酒吧都是8点打样。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 酒吧这么早就关了... 夜生活跟武汉没得比!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 没有夜生活好吗，11点太阳才开始落山，那时候已经躺床上辗转反侧很久了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: .... ....
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 冷不冷?!
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 贴输出给看看呀, 少年...
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 好像我知道那错了
<onlylove> jiero: 喝酒到4点，7点去上班，不要命啦
<jiero> Pudge: 是上班的那些啊
<jiero> onlylove: 经常的啊
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 白天28晚上13独
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 我执行的命令是 sudo mkinitcpio -p linux && mkinitcpio -p linux-c
<jiero> onlylove: 其实一般不是到4点，是到3点。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 没理解...
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 去掉&&前面部分就对了, thanks
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 啥没理解，
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 不用.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你说热不热啊，我温度都告诉你了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: <Pudge> NaoTanRen: 白天28晚上13独
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哦. 理解了...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 非常好.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 昼夜温差大
<jiero> Pudge: 非常好。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。为什么放弃治疗
<jiero> Pudge: 我现在28度，夜里29度。
<jiero> Pudge: 好不好？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 因为, 医生说你要吃双份的药, 所以我的药都给你吃了
<Pudge> jiero: 好，我这样容易感冒
<jiero> NaoTanRen Pudge 除了我，全世界都要吃药
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 孩子, 醒醒
<Pudge> 再重启一下。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 该吃药了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 脑瘫了还劝人吃药。。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 是的.
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 其实, 我也叫做牛头人
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 另外我我mkinitcpo的时候提示说Possibly missing firmware for module: aic94xx bfa smsmdtv
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 不是问题. 我也遇到了.
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 不过, 我还是顽强的活过来了
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, 不用关吗?
<leemeng0x61> 管
<leemeng0x61> 我这里几个硬件还是运行不起来的
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: bfa-firmware  如果你想装的话. rhel6里面是强制安装的
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 又tm改id
<leemeng0x61> 指纹什么的
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 那又不是bfa...
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: bfa是给啥光纤存储之类的东西用的吧?
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 你的笔记本有?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 为什么我的sensors检测不到风扇转速
<leemeng0x61> > W: Possible missing firmware aic94xx-seq.fw for module aic94xx.ko
<leemeng0x61> We do not ship this fw because we do not have a proper license. We are trying to fix that. In the meantime, you can get the firmware from the Adaptec web site. Put it in /lib/firmware .
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 风扇本身就不是都可以测速的呀
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 2pin的风扇就是不能测速的
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 3pin的才可以
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 好吧，渣渣笔记本
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 当然, 也有可能是你的主板不太兼容linux...
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 不能测速，系统如何控制风扇转速
<^k^> leemeng0x61:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ':', expecting end-of-input W: Possible missing firmw
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: aic哪个我没接触过, 不知道是什么. 但是, 我坚信这个东西不重要
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 靠供电呀
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 临时关闭自动补全的快捷键是啥来着？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: C-f
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 为什么finch里面调节音量没用。。
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: thx
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: finch我没用过呀
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, 想了解下,谢拉
<Pudge> NiuTouRen:pidgin有用，finch没用，没道理啊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你全局调节不好吗?
<onlylove> 不小心犯错误了，把双电话的那个简历给出去了……我另一个电话就这么暴露了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 全局？我别的声音又不要变小，只是finch的notification音量太大
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 哦, 赞
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。难道人家卖你的信息？
<jiero> onlylove: 考试的会这样做，没听说过收简历的会
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, 编译好的initramfs怎么使用
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 写到你的启动项里面就行了....
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我咋站着的时候心率50左右，是不是心率带不准啊
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, grub.cfg?
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 谁知道你用啥... 你要是用grub启动, 你就写grub.cfg...
<wiiw> espeak想说中文的[0-9] 有没有简单点的软件包?
<wiiw> 要开源的
<jiero> freeflying: 可能啊。
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, ....
<jiero> freeflying: 我这种不锻炼的还整整60呢。
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: https://mailman.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2013-May/024864.html
<^k^> NiuTouRen ⇪ t: [arch-dev-public] [mkinitcpio] Release 0.14.0
<wiiw> espeak -vzh "可以了"
<wiiw> 系统自带了,不错
<jiero> 刚测算了34秒心脏跳了30下。
<leemeng0x61> NiuTouRen, OK get it
<jiero> freeflying: Trained athletes may also have a very slow resting heart rate as sport adaptation, which prevents tachycardia during training. (e.g. professional cyclist Miguel Indurain had a resting heart rate of 28 BPM).
<freeflying> jiero, 我是业余的
<wiiw> system "espeak -s 210 -vzh '#{phone}'"
<jiero> freeflying: 我发现我很容易心跳过速。我从心跳60bpm加速到120bpm只用30秒左右。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 。所以你没那么低下不是
<wiiw> jiero: 局部供血不足时,心脏马上加大油门..
<jiero> 。。。同时具有 Bradycardia  和 Tachycardia 。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的什么心率表？
<wiiw> jiero: 血管如果不够通畅,心脏负荷更大
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * slucx 有人在用linkedin木有？
<jiero> wiiw: 哦。
<jiero> wiiw: 肺部不通畅。
<wiiw> o
 * jiero 的呼吸能力很差。
 * jiero 极限憋气30秒
<wiiw> jiero: 多去树林玩玩
 * slucx 有人在用linkedin木有？ 木有人关注过吗？
<jiero> wiiw: 从我找到的资料来说无法治疗
<wiiw> jiero: 多绿色植物的地方
<jiero> wiiw: 永久损伤
<jiero> wiiw: 没可能呵。6年都没好。
<wiiw> jiero: 只有大脑的某些细胞和心脏的细胞是永久死亡的
<jiero> wiiw: 肺也是
<wiiw> o
<jiero> 。。。
<slucx> 算了
<wiiw> jiero: 不对
<wiiw> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/30241117.html
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 人体的哪种细胞是不可再生的？_百度知道
<jiero> wiiw: 不是细胞无法再生，而是功能无法回复
<jiero> wiiw: 不是细胞级别。
<wiiw> o
<freeflying> imtxc, garmin 310tx
<freeflying> jiero, 居然最低只有46
<onlylove> 看了半天招聘网站以后觉得自己还是做点别的好
<jiero> freeflying: 强啊，杨利伟上船时还是66呢。
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚入的？
<imtxc> 佳明的 gps 应该准确度不错
<freeflying> jiero, 感觉不准啊
<freeflying>  imtxc 一个多礼拜
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
 * NiuTouRen 默默的膜拜上面各种土豪
<jiero> freeflying: 那就自己手测
<imtxc> jiero: 手测的心率更不准
<jiero> imtxc: 不准能差多少呢，30%？
<jiero> +/- 10可以接受
 * jiero 求助啊，我的user 阿根廷
<imtxc> 46 太强了侯总
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，不至于吧。肯定是乃身体好。 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 恭喜枪手好签
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 可憐napoli
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> huntxu: 巴萨和米兰, 审美疲劳
<huntxu> adam8157: 小組賽兩勝馬賽，客場平主場勝napoli，兩場平局大多特，順利過關
<huntxu> adam8157: ajax不如當年了可惜
<adam8157> huntxu: 上午做空又小赚了一点, 做空真好啊, T+0, 风险好控制, 而且这股市也适合做空
<adam8157> huntxu: 多特平局... 没气场
<huntxu> adam8157: ...15w保証金？
<huntxu> adam8157: 保守估計平局，如果像爭四那樣真踢，誰都攔不住啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 没啥保证金啊, 保证金是杠杆, 你有十万可以做20万的
<huntxu> adam8157: 去年拜仁差點翻船
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有准入限制？
<GunsNRose> 在公司的debian桌面遇到按右alt不灵，这个通过dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configure解决过，但输入 " 等，会转unicode状态，测试只在桌面下会这样，包换lxtermianl和konsole下，而在控制台文本终端下就不会，在家里的那台就不会，原因查找
<GunsNRose> 有遇到过的朋友吗？帮忙解决一下，谢谢
<adam8157> huntxu: 有准入
<imtxc> freeflying: 有跟心电图对比一下么
<adam8157> huntxu: 钱倒一下手嘛就准入了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不夠錢
<jiero> huntxu: 赌球？
<wiiw> 这个可以买不?
<wiiw> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.o1DfQ0&id=14562305194&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 九安电子血压计家用手腕 心率 手表式 MINI 738 量血压仪器 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<wiiw> 不知道有没有心电图的
<freeflying> imtxc, 没比过
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃要怀疑表不准可以来试试我的表。同时绑两条带子一定很逗。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 回头试试
<imtxc> 我觉得还是心电图看看靠谱儿
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 你的不是更不准么，俩表一起，怎么可能得到结果。。。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我的咋不准？
<adam8157> 啥表
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 你说的心率乱跳嘛
<gfrog_here> imtxc: hum?
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 我又不是只有那一块表
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_here: 表叔, 你好
<gfrog_here> NiuTouRen: 屎开
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，肚子疼了一周，结果我还胖了。。 这是神马情况。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 帮问了单子没
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 木有。我下午过去。我也去交表格盖章。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ......................
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 表哥
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ^^
 * gfrog_here 一辆车上一块表，也不多吧
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 擦，又有车又有表，一台车上一块表
<imtxc> 车的量词是“部”还是“台”
<adam8157> 坨
<imtxc> .
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你到底是胖了还是瘦了啊, 昨天跟我讲瘦的不行啊你
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 昨晚发现肚子上有肉了，难道是浮肿？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 感应天地受孕
<wiiw> gfrog_here: 又胖又浮肿,如果温热潮湿,就更大了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_here> wiiw: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 大仙!
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 饿死了，准备去睡觉。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  顺便帮问问车子的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 准备一会儿吃晚饭去门口的巨大车业看看
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，好吧，那我找家店
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 有劳了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 最低就是1000了，还有套原装把立 弯把，都给你，省的你花钱买了，我现在收了一套二手的把组还花了400多，还不是多好的。
<freeflying> 还有对原装脚踏都给你。。。呵呵。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个如何
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 昨天的6500的架子
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，我想下。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 昆山的tcr架子好像是800羊？ 等我查查。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 1   捷安特TCR6300 车架 M号   禧玛诺5700大套   RS20轮组   R54锁踏  087锁鞋41的带锁片  附赠猫眼有线码表  一个气筒 尾包 两个水壶架    手电架 总之车上有的都给    把组坐垫之类原来整车上的东西     价格4500
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=320895&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 比安奇 捷安特 骓驰 RUDY - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我记得有个水木的淘了个tcr，貌似是800羊，要是弯把不错的话，1k倒是可以考虑。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额，这车轮组略渣，6300的架子不清楚。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 4300，回来换个轮组也还不错，5700的套件
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看成色吧，巨大车我真心看不懂。
<wiiw> http://www.oschina.net/news/43707/what-happens-when-you-stand-for-2-years
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 站着编程两年后我身体上的变化 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 原来qbittorrent有如此妙处啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448121 一直觉得系统自带的transmission就挺好的，简单易用，可是在软件中心，看到偏偏是qbittorrent评分最高。 心想大家都说好，自然有妙处，于是就安装了qbittorrent。 打开一看，原来可以搜索，于是我试着输入几个关键词搜索了一下，哈哈
<^k^> >> 原来如此啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-08-30 12:42
<cnfczn> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> cnfczn ... ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<cnfczn> ^k^: 几点了?
<^k^> cnfczn, 08时。  12:45 
<lvlv> ibus-pinyin只能一个字一个字的打 求教
<wiiw> astyle -FpPn a.js 这个牛
<imtxc> pity: 你被队友伤害过么
<imtxc> pity: 玩一下三国杀吧
<pity> imtxc: 不玩游戏的还没处报仇了……
<imtxc> pity: 我现在每天玩两局
<imtxc> pity: 是忠我就专杀主， 是主我就专杀忠， 就杀队友，然后就惬意多了
<imtxc> 怎么输得惨怎么打
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我也这么玩过. 忠臣, 黄盖, 首轮爆豆四次, 连弩砍死主公.
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 原声支持audacious 和天气的conky 配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448122 源码安装的conky-1.9.0，./configure 记得打开audacious 和weather 的相关参数 统计信息: 发表于 由 ishagua — 2013-08-30 13:43
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 出现Initialize variable space... Starting cmain（）.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448123 新装ubuntu ,安装启动引导器在 /boot 下，采用easybcd 添加ubuntu ，选grub2 ，现在 开机选ubuntu启动，出现Initialize variable space，starting cmain 怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuweinan — 2013-08-30 13:47
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 支持 audacious 和天气的 conky http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448125 哈哈 需要的尽管拿去 统计信息: 发表于 由 ishagua — 2013-08-30 14:04
<blu10ph> @wk
<blu10ph> @huntxu
<pity> imtxc: 牛逼的孩子！
<blu10ph> ?
<blu10ph> 怎么啦~
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> adam8157 NiuTouRen gcc 的  -Wunreachable-code  这个参数到底有用没有呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 有用啊
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 得看你需求了.. 就是告诉你, 你的代码里有垃圾
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 平板电脑安装ubuntu touch需要的配置需求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448129 如题，最近准备买平板电脑用来安装ubuntu touch ，不知道这货的配置需求是咋样. 请大家给支支招。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-08-30 14:40
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 可是貌似有误报，而且好像我的 gcc 4.8 里面没有这个参数了
<slucx> 感觉C也应该支持a.fun() == a->fun(a) 这种语法糖，哈哈
<yanqian> 大家好！有什么好的方法可以找到国内所有提供的免费邮箱服务么？
<yanqian> 或者不限于国内，就是所有免费邮箱服务，这个那里有收集好的清单么？相对较全的。
<jiero> 国内是不是没有 openshift 或者 amazon 那样的云平台服务？
<imtxc> jiero: 有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 新浪就有
<imtxc> jiero: 阿里好像也有？
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<wiiw> openshift 只要提供1个tcp/udp对外的端口,就可以提供n多个免费邮箱服务吧?
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  14:49 
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<abc_> ^k^: 讲个笑话
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  14:50 
<^k^> abc_, 当你越猎豹和一个汉堡包，你会得到什么？  14:50 
<wiiw> > joke
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<^k^> wiiw:" 经典笑话：穿错了大衣 饭厅内，一个异常谦恭的人胆怯地碰另一个顾客，那人正在穿一件大衣。 “对不起，”他问，“请问您是不是让·皮埃尔先生？” “不，我不是。”那人回答。 “啊。”他舒了一口气，“那我没弄错，我就是他，您穿了他的大衣。” "
<abc_> help
<abc_> joke
<NiuTouRen> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0ODM
<^k^> NiuTouRen ⇪ t: [Phoronix] GPU Runtime Power Management Coming For Linux 3.12
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: emacs org agenda 打印出来颜色好淡哇
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 不能直接打印黑白的出来么
<leemeng0x61> 查看电脑到当前使用的那个命令叫什么
<leemeng0x61> powertop?
<leemeng0x61> 下载powertop没有功率信息了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 打印?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 什么打印?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你说用打印机?
<huntxu> ^k^: 點點點
<^k^> huntxu, 与此相比，大了点。  15:25 
<huntxu> ^k^: 果然你是能認繁體字的
<NiuTouRen> leemeng0x61: 什么叫当前使用?
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: ... 乃也这么无聊了
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 鬍須惄惄ぬ
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 讓伱笕識①丅脳殘呅
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 恩
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你怎么打引得?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: lpr?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我导出成 ps， 然后 ps2pdf
<imtxc> 然后打印 pdf
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ... ... htmlize多好....
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 试试看?
<imtxc> htmlize 是个啥
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 其实应该直接导出成 txt 然后打印也可以，可是我这里不知道为吗 txt 格式打印出来颜色也浅得一B
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: nnnnd, 这是打印机的问题吧...
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 跟emacs已经没有半毛钱关系了
<wiiw> imtxc: 打印机驱动里面设置DPI
<zp> 请问，，，东芝的 e-studio 166 打印机，有朋友安装过驱动么，在 linux下
<NiuTouRen> zp: 打印机需要安装驱动吗?
<zp> 搜索打印机，应该需要吧
<NiuTouRen> zp: cups不是有页面吗, 进去设置一下就行
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 更新源错误 Failed to fetch Hash Sum mismatch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448130 执行 apt-get update,错误代码如下： W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ources.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fkrull/deadsna ... ckages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<^k^> >> dis ... ckages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch W: Failed to fetch &lt
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 好吧，我是用 window 的 notepad.exe  打印的 txt。。。。
<imtxc> bie
<imtxc> 别
<imtxc> 别闹
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 不闹
<imtxc> iMadper: 用 gedit 导出成pdf 然后打印，效果好多了
<iMadper> imtxc: htmlize呀!!!
<imtxc> cups 这妖货我就没配置成功过
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣...
 * adam8157 原来这么贵.... http://item.jd.com/763541.html
<iMadper> adam8157: 你有?
<iMadper> adam8157: 双频千兆! 赞土豪!
<adam8157> iMadper: linux还不能enable
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 驱动不给力?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没驱动
<wiiw> adam8157: 用最新版本的内核试试
<jiero> adam8157: 除了TPlink难道还有其他能用的？
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: tplink是渣啊...
<iMadper> wiiw: adam8157 (aka the most famous kernel developer)
<adam8157> iMadper: 滚...
<jiero> adam8157: 只有TP-LINK的到了山东电信的认证。
<adam8157> jiero: 山东是联通当家...
<jiero> adam8157: 不是网通么。
<iMadper> 认证是啥?
<adam8157> jiero: 被联通合并了
<iMadper> jiero: 并入联通了
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 适用环境： 别墅、超大户型
<jiero> 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 你以为 adam8157没有?! 渣渣!
<jiero> iMadper: 今天我去#firefox问为啥我会被识别成为 IE6用户
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思就是他有超大户型的别墅才买这个啊， 你羡慕也没用
<iMadper> imtxc: 拿到是...
<imtxc> iMadper: 就跟我不羡慕你的音箱一个道理。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 结果发现我手机都被识别成了IE6 windows
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有这网卡, 也没这路由器呀
<wiiw> iMadper: 哦,膜拜
<iMadper> jiero: 正常. user agent
<iMadper> wiiw: 我也一直天天膜拜呢
<jiero> iMadper: 那是ISP给我设置的user agent还是tplink呢？
<iMadper> jiero: 你的手机浏览器
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么了?
<imtxc> cups 的配置页面的端口是多少来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 631?
<jiero> iMadper: 我的手机从没在中国发行
<jiero> 香港之外
<iMadper> jiero: 这跟user agent有关系吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 额，一般不会设置成那个吧。我的手机，电脑都是同样地。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 升级到13.10了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448131 升级过程还真麻烦，好在都解决了。 update-manager不能用了，报错。 干脆换源，然后用sudo apt-get dist-upgrade直接更新的。 先后花了4个多小时（1.5小时下载文件，2小时安装，0.5小时修正错误依赖关系，卸载可卸载软件） 升级后fcitx自动变成ibus了，而且一
<iMadper> jiero: 不了解... 不过, tplink不会管应用层的东西
<jiero> iMadper: 只有 https://panopticlick.eff.org/index.php?action=log 这样的能识别出我是用的什么 user-agent， 普通网站都被替换成 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Panopticlick
<iMadper> jiero: 不了解了...
<jiero> 访问一堆网站都被拒之门外
<jiero> iMadper: 对了，照相机到了 -
<iMadper> jiero: 效果如何?
<jiero> iMadper: 不是很好。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 移动会模糊~
<iMadper> jiero: 没光学防抖而已吧
<jiero> iMadper: 似乎是有的。
<jiero> iMadper: 不如单反快
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 毕竟是廉价货
<wiiw> jiero: 500元的cpu都卡
<jiero> wiiw: 不会吧，500元的CPU顶我这个n个了。
<jiero> 4核也就500吧。
<wiiw> jiero: 相机500元, 里面的cpu就卡了
<jiero> wiiw: 直接给我记录下来。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 说好的每秒钟10张呢。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我认识的人没人知道我们用的那个打印机用的什么协议………………
<jiero> iMadper: lol 松下虚标啊，每秒顶多2张。
<iMadper> jiero: 没. 把画质降低, 就可以了
<iMadper> imtxc: pps还是啥来的
<iMadper> imtxc: ipp?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像有好几个，我去查查
<iMadper> imtxc: 网络打印机吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ipp居多吧?
<jiero> imtxc: 找不到的话，就不是linux的
<imtxc> jiero: 应该可以，我记得我刚来这里的时候，怎么乱配 cups ，打印出测试页面了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 配置文件里加这句话:   BrowsePoll cups:631
<iMadper> imtxc: 让他自己找
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先找人问到 ip 再说 ……………………
<jiero> imtxc: cups设置文档挺简单，重新配置也可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你加上我说的那句话, 能自己搜索的
<imtxc> iMadper: printers.conf ?
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: cups-browserd.conf 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf
<iMadper> cups还是很复杂的吧?
 * adam8157 创业板大跌, 该
<imtxc> iMadper: 手动加了一次，终于成功了
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃不是卖空么
<adam8157> imtxc: 非标的证券
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己添加, 要填写好多型号信息吧?
<adam8157> imtxc: 基本没碰过创业板 cc huntxu
<iMadper> 证监会今天下午通报了对光大乌龙指事件的处罚决定：此事件被定性为内幕交易，对相关四位相关决策责任人徐浩明、杨赤忠、沈诗光、杨剑波处以终身证券市场禁入，并没收光大证券非法所得8721万元，并处以5倍罚款，共计5亿2千3百28万。
<palomino|working> :D
<imtxc> iMadper: 我找到人问了个 ip， 然后选对型号就好了，我擦， hp 的打印机无数种型号。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: hp现在就靠打印机活着呢
<imtxc> 光大那次赚钱了？
<palomino|working> 它们买了不少股指期货的空 imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那还把罪名推到无证程序员头上
<adam8157> palomino|working: imtxc 他家董秘太坑人了, 那句话就该罚死他
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 要是程序 bug 都能赚 8721w 的话…………
<imtxc> 我就 apt-get remove gdb --purge
<palomino|working> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/136001
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Garmin 高明 Forerunner110GPS 心率表 _BESTBUY优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣, 明明有apt-get purge
<imtxc> adam8157: .. 快执行吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 110 这个型号不知道怎么样啊，貌似没人说过 有性价比
<xiongfei_chen> hi
<xiongfei_chen> hello
<^k^> xiongfei_chen:点点点.  16:15 
<^k^> xiongfei_chen:点点点.  16:16 
<xiongfei_chen> 你们都活着吗？
<xiongfei_chen> 。。。。
<abc_> xiongfei_chen: 有事烧纸
<xiongfei_chen> 各位在吗？？
<xiongfei_chen> 我刚刚用xchat 客户端，有些不习惯
<xiongfei_chen> 各位说说话我看看
<imtxc> iMadper: 你帮我淘一个～～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux 如何查看应用程序日志！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448133 RT 我想查看指定时间的一段日志，我应用程序有问题退出了 被守护拉了起来，但是没看到CORE DUMP， WINDOWS可以通过应用程序日志看到为什么退出了，LINUX如何查看？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-08-30 16:20
<xiongfei_chen> 1111
<chenxiongfei> 111
<iMadper> ....
<chenxiongfei> iMadper 我在用xchat客户端
<xiongfei_chen> 11111
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 用吧, 为什么要跟我说....
<chenxiongfei> 我怕你们误会呢
<xiongfei_chen> OK ,没问题了，呵呵
 * adam8157 代付
<imtxc> 800 算良心价格了不
<imtxc> adam8157: 海淘到手大约多久
<adam8157> imtxc: 我咋知道...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是老手么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我算一下邮费
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux 如何查看应用程序日志！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448132 RT 我想查看指定时间的一段日志，我应用程序有问题退出了 被守护拉了起来，但是没看到CORE DUMP， WINDOWS可以通过应用程序日志看到为什么退出了，LINUX如何查看？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-08-30 16:19
<imtxc> adam8157: 2磅
<adam8157> imtxc: 85邮费吧
<imtxc> 120 刀现在多少人仔
<wiiw> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.C2zIfy&id=20221667724&_u=ul54opc731&initiative_new=1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 现货 MOTOACTV 8GB 摩托罗拉GPS心率/蓝牙/WIFI/MP3/安卓运动手表-淘宝网
<adam8157> imtxc: 加上邮费八百三十左右的样子
<wiiw> android GPS 心率
<imtxc> 话说汇率是按还款当天的吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 是
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽, 一百多刀汇率能有多少浮动?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的哪家转运，靠谱不
<adam8157> iMadper: 你也要买?
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么可能, 我住房公积金取不出来, 吃饭都成问题
 * iMadper 算了, 不装了...
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 我买包和维生素都走的风雷, 感觉还行
<iMadper> adam8157: 我对那东西不感兴趣, 不过我有别的凑单, 你一起?
<adam8157> iMadper: 反正是给你俩买, 我没要买的东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 凑单?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 乃肿么会天天在？ lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 凑
<iMadper> adam8157: 真好人.
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 还有乃
<adam8157> 下个单几分钟的事情而已
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啥
<wiiw> 感觉不靠谱
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还想等610 降到这个价儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你买不买?
<imtxc> iMadper: 等30分钟我思考
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买什么好玩的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 天天在
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/135817
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Waterpik 洁碧 SWI 615脉冲式盐水洗鼻器_Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你不是吗?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃manager的nick快告诉我，我去打小报告
<imtxc> ..  高端
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 我今天sick leave
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你就今天来?
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 你就今天来, 怎么能知道我天天在?
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 卧槽, 我可是在ubuntu-cn频道, 正大光明好不好, 这个频道里我的同事不要太多啊
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 大陆的台湾的, 这频道里有接近10个同事了...
<gfrog_away> ad
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 猴总哪里去了，给他电话竟然都没回
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 可能跑步去了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 今天天气绝赞啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃快趴窗上看看能不能看到西山
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这个有邮费了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不能29刀免?
<adam8157> iMadper: 才19刀啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是跟 imtxc 凑吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来!
<adam8157> iMadper: 他的是bestbuy
<iMadper> adam8157: Oops....
<imtxc> iMadper: 在
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事了, 死去吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 我考虑买不买呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还是别凑单了, 不同卖家 合箱也麻烦, 你不如自己和自己凑单
<adam8157> im
<adam8157> imtxc: 赶紧的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的.
<imtxc> ............
<imtxc> adam8157:  坏人
<adam8157> iMadper: 例如 http://www.amazon.com/Steelcase-Think-Fabric-Chair-Licorice/dp/B006H1QYEW/ref=pd_rhf_se_s_t_6
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Steelcase Think 3D Mesh Fabric Chair, Licorice: Home & Kitchen
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnnd, 运费得100$吧?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: imtxc 乃们要买啥？
<adam8157> iMadper: 得几个美元
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 随便, 你有的凑单?
<gfrog_here> iMadper: 给我带个x230回来
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 找 adam8157  我办不到呀
<xiongfei_chen> 你们知道360的老总吗？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，去美联上自己点x230似乎都没昨天我给你看那个便宜。。。
<xiongfei_chen> 挺棒的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 一通道当然是这样, RH有7通道可以用
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 点到为止 自己去查
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 咋用？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 心率儿表
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 心率表儿
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我也得去搜
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 登录不进去啊。。。8通道的点完是800多米刀
<gfrog_here> adam8157: paypal付款不行么？
<cap_sensitive> 这两天 墙 封锁 SSH 吗？感觉我一登陆服务器就 ping 不通了，空闲一段时间就好了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我很久没关注了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃说intranet上能搜到么？
<gfrog_here> 800刀，将近5k，再加转运，其实还是不如直接买昨天那个哈。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不能吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 好象是880刀
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似那个链接里面没有说有没有包含心率带
<adam8157> imtxc: 包装含心率带,原价是$179.99, 特价$119.99(仅限黑色)，比去年SMZDM 推荐的149.
<adam8157> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/136001
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Garmin 高明 Forerunner110GPS 心率表 _BESTBUY优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> adam8157: smzdm 上说的会变的
<imtxc> What's Included
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc>     Garmin Forerunner 110 GPS-Enabled Sports Watch
<imtxc>     Owner's manual
<iMadper> ，运输中重量是2磅   这首表真重
<imtxc> iMadper: 净重 1.8 oz
<imtxc> 买来没有充电器和心率带就扯了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 你要心率带干毛？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 我跑步燃脂
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕，这个最适合乃了，快带上乃的好机油出发吧。 http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/7239
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 出海吧，骚年！——邮轮旅行的攻略（一）_其他分类_经验盒子_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 谢谢啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 国内太贵。搞不定
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过收二手的话，77 == 49 刚好
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊，巨大的5600都要5.6k
 * bluezd 乃们这是在买啥啊 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你不学好啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不如我等你吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 我咋了 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 乃啊乃的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那乃选架子吧。随时关注打折
 * bluezd 哪有卖后悔药的 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.w2YWod&id=16685669639
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 传统糕点后悔药忘情水头疼药心烦药 送新疆切糕制作工-淘宝网
<bluezd> iMadper: 死鬼
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> bluezd: 乖
<bluezd> adam8157: 周六 LaoLuo 有 Party
<adam8157> bluezd: 周六搬家
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧，东西多不 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 很少(应该
<bluezd> adam8157: 还有清仓的吗 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 卖锅和煮蛋器
<wiiw> 切糕   ,, 30天内已售出 42 件，其中交易成功 31件
<wiiw> 哈哈,还不如在余额宝放个2000元靠谱
<bluezd> adam8157: 你的新室友全是老爷们吧 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 应该是, 但是不是室友 是邻居
<bluezd> adam8157: 可以发展啊 ~
 * iMadper 
<imtxc> 赞发展
<adam8157> imtxc: 买还是不买?
<imtxc> adam8157: 别忙
<imtxc> adam8157: 1、不是心仪的型号，2, 还没确定到底有没有心率带和充电器和 USB 线…………、
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你丫就去买心仪的型号呀
<imtxc> taobao 上二手也就200嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 这不等降价呢么
 * bluezd 我只钟情于天梭和浪琴
<iMadper> adam8157: 我支持你
<imtxc> .........................
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽, 历史低价你还磨叽什么
<imtxc> 你们都是坏人啊，这么大件儿的东西还不让人考虑
<bluezd> imtxc: 磨叽，我都想踢你
<imtxc> bluezd: ....
<bluezd>  /kick imtxc 磨叽
<imtxc> 下单！
<imtxc> 谁给我下啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 确定要买?
<adam8157> imtxc: 不包风险, 不收代购费, 地址填你的, 到货给我支付宝?
<imtxc> adam8157: 风险包括？
<adam8157> imtxc: 到手碎了
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 你帮忙看看，http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/136001 这货里面到底有没心率带
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Garmin 高明 Forerunner110GPS 心率表 _BESTBUY优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> imtxc: 不包税(可能性很小
<imtxc> 手表不是免税么
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不知道
 * bluezd 有动态显示节操的表吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你还动态? 0要什么动态
<imtxc> adam8157: 负的时候告警
<bluezd> adam8157: 我还有点好不
<imtxc> adam8157: 给我再考虑考虑，你们这些坏人
<iMadper> bluezd: 不
<iMadper> bluezd: 你没有了
<adam8157> imtxc: 真磨叽, 别再给我说了, 17:30之前告诉我要不要给你下单, 别的不想听
 * bluezd 最好有个仪器能探测附近好看妹子的方位以及信息等等, 像龙珠雷达一样
<imtxc> bluezd: 陌陌
<imtxc> bluezd: 你可以根据不同的照片分析不同的价格
<bluezd> iMadper: 你还好意思说我，就像你有节操似的
<iMadper> bluezd: 跟你比, 我强多了
<Niac> 节操是什么
<bluezd> iMadper: 公司那个 90 天的那个你有啥想法没 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 什么90天?????
<iMadper> bluezd: 没听说呀
<bluezd> Niac: 不知道节操是啥的，就说明没有
<imtxc> adam8157: 不下单了，确定没有心率带
<imtxc> 有心率带的原价是 229
<iMadper> 不下单? 折腾这么久? 还不kick你几次?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在看到底有没有配件
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个价，只是手表
<Niac>  也有可能我就没做没节操的事
<bluezd> ...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 多谢李大爷。
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> adam8157: ..
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 这么贵，真是有钱人。
<bluezd> imtxc: 而且犹豫的还不是钱的问题
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 不是历史低价么
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 有钱就早早下单儿了，还让他俩鄙视半天
<adam8157> imtxc: 一个你, 一个 iMadper , 成天说让我海淘代下单, 到现在一个单也没下
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnd, 我都打开页面了, 就是犹豫会不会给乃添麻烦
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0084AVVOM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p193_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=17C1E8F5SSWWQQ0JPMFW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Steens Mountain Full Zip 2.0: Clothing
<iMadper> adam8157:  Charcoal Heather M 号
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Server 12.04 安装完成不能进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448134 Ubuntu Server 12.04在一台浪潮老服务中安装，步骤一切正常，唯有最后在grub安装时有个要求输入路径的步骤，第一次安装按照默认直接回车，提示grub安装失败，第二次重新安装系统时，路径中输入了/dev/sda，安装正常完成。
<iMadper> adam8157: 说支付宝, 我先打钱给乃? 跟刚才那个货一起下单
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜不墨迹的
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以, 刚那个链接是啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 稍等
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Waterpik-SWI-615-Sinusense-Eucalyptus/dp/B003QY8C4I
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Waterpik SWI 615 Sinusense Water Pulsator Includes 15 Soothing Saline Packs With Aloe Vera and Eucalyptus, Blue/white: Health & Personal Care
<adam8157> iMadper: 确定了? 下到我的转运公司, 然后快递到RH
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<imtxc> charcoal heather 丑
<iMadper> adam8157: 给乃打多少钱?
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 等转运公司发货再说
<iMadper> adam8157: 行, 不赖帐
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.PNDQoA&id=20529095165   乃看这个椅子,
<gfrog_here> adam8157: freeflying 我估计就是硌到了，目前检查结果看各种指数都正常，但是就是疼。
<abc_> dfceaef: hi
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 人体工学椅 电脑 游戏 旋转 豪华 高档 商用 智能 松林SL-F3-淘宝网
<adam8157> iMadper: 边儿去
<iMadper> adam8157: 比乃给我看的便宜多了!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃个不讲理的
<adam8157> iMadper: 确认cart http://imagebin.org/269213
<dfceaef> abc_: 也来看东西了？
<iMadper> adam8157: ack
<abc_> dfceaef: 表示一直都在这里挂着。。。看kk卖萌。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 估计只能静养了吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 货物价格55.5$, 到时候加邮费再说
<dfceaef> abc_: 这边带@是什么情况
<iMadper> adam8157: 汇率多少? 我先把这部分打给乃
<adam8157> iMadper: 不着急, 我不差这些钱
<iMadper> adam8157: 或者等乃有心情的时候短信告诉俺也行.
<abc_> dfceaef: 没发现啊。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 就知道你是土豪. 不差钱
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 唉。
<imtxc> .
 * gfrog_here 出门瓷饭
<imtxc> adam8157: 暴露了
<iMadper> adam8157: 来, 我们一起嘲笑墨迹侠
<dfceaef> abc_: 就是nick前带@的
 * imtxc 匿
 * gfrog_here 闪
<abc_> dfceaef: 哦，那是管理员
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单了，来没有心率带你赔？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这完全不影响我嘲笑你呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有充电器数据线你补差价我单独买配件儿？
<iMadper> imtxc: 仍然不影响你是墨迹侠
<imtxc> iMadper: 开玩喜呢...
<dfceaef> abc_: 那边的管理员呢？都消失了？
<abc_> dfceaef: 4个呢。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你负责保险我就买了
<abc_> dfceaef: 有一个是bot
<adam8157> iMadper: 5美元税或者"20块钱的免税州转运+多了5天"?
<iMadper> adam8157: 5$  才贵了10rmb不是?
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就5刀吧
<adam8157> iMadper: OK
<adam8157> iMadper: 已经下单了
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞. 记得算清价格找我要
 * imtxc 继续惭愧得膜拜
<freeflying> adam8157, 下啥单啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 给我凑个东西回来啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 刚下单 你要买啥
<dfceaef> 买什么东西过州还要收税？
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃买啥?
<freeflying> adam8157, 美亚吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的
<adam8157> freeflying: 快说还有取消订单重下的可能
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/298365
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Citizen 西铁城 Eco-Drive CB0013-04A 男款腕表（光动能、6局电波） $216.58（约￥1430）_Jacobtime优惠_名品手表_什么值得买
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 如何默认进入Windows XP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448136 版本号：ubuntu 12.04 LTS，grub for dos 0.44，windows XP SP3 开机默认进的是ubuntu，怎么让它默认进XP 统计信息: 发表于 由 ss098 — 2013-08-30 17:49
 * iMadper 
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.amazon.com/Nuun-Hydration-Electrolyte-Enhanced-Tri-berry/dp/B001QW1L72/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Nuun Active Hydration- Electrolyte Enhanced Drink Tabs Original Mixed 4-pack, Lemon Lime, Tri-berry, Orange, Citrus Fruit (12 tabs per tube): Health & Personal Care
<adam8157> freeflying: 这是啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 电解制片
<imtxc> 药水儿
<adam8157> freeflying: 我买了之后是发给 imadper的, 怎么给你凑, 麻烦
<freeflying> adam8157, 他不是也在北京呢吗
<freeflying> adam8157, 发给他好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 是, 你要几个
<nyfair> 闪
<freeflying> adam8157,  你看4屏一共多少片
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不知道 我只管下单
<adam8157> freeflying: 快说, 一会儿就取消不了了
<freeflying> adam8157, 算了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: OK
<imtxc> 闪
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我安装的是ubuntu12.04，虚拟机，为什么用了几天就没有了，还得重新安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448137 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 ITxiaoxiaoniao — 2013-08-30 18:00
<xiongfei_chen> 有人知道ubuntu 10.04 gnome vpn client 叫什么吗？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何在libreoffice writer中插入concordance lines? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448138 一种排列，叫KWIC（keyword in context） 关键词对齐在正中央 效果如截图 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2013-08-30 18:33
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何查看ubuntu12.04的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448140 据说前几日官方释出了ubuntu 12.04大更新 以前不知道在哪里看到我机子上的版本是12.04.1，请问现在最新版本是多少？在哪里能看到当前版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 — 2013-08-30 18:48
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我还在公司等着去交房租
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 饭都没吃呢
<xiongfei_chen> 撤了！
<jiero> 竟然有web user agent 绑架。。。
<jiero> 这是什么世道
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 对着 gfrog_away 吐泡泡
<iMadper> jiero: 晚上你在不?
<iMadper> jiero: 有事情问你
<jiero> iMadper: 在。
<iMadper> jiero: 不过我现在还要做饭先
<iMadper> jiero: 刚到家
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> iMadper: 好的
<iMadper> jiero: 问你, 字体都分几种呀? bitmap还有啥?
<jiero> iMadper:  是说单机还是网络
<iMadper> jiero: 有区分吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 其实，我不是很清楚细节。
<iMadper> jiero: 那就先说单机吧
<jiero> iMadper:  格式的话 otf ttf svg eof woff
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 这个只是容器吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 点阵 -- bitmap    svg之类的是向量?
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。就是储存方式。
<jiero> iMadper:  otf 据说有3曲， ttf只有2曲。说otf能保存更精细
<iMadper> jiero: 什么叫曲?
<jiero> iMadper:  我不很理解，是弯曲么？
<jiero> iMadper: 我没深究
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 我遇到的问题是, 同一个网页, 但是在fx下面渲染的很好, 在chrome下面, 字体渲染的很渣
<jiero> iMadper: 除了 bitmap，都是矢量，但是不同记述
<jiero> iMadper: 浏览器设置不同。
<iMadper> jiero: "但是不同记述" 怎么理解?
<iMadper> jiero: 字体选择不同?
<iMadper> jiero: 还是渲染方式不同?
<jiero> iMadper: 渲染方式不同
<iMadper> jiero: 我强制换个字体, 渲染就好了, 之前的字体就不行
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。那是字体问题可能比较大
<iMadper> jiero: 你是说字体本来就不清晰?
<jiero> iMadper: 中文字体没啥统一设计标准，html5中文组毫无用处
<jiero> iMadper: 可能。
<iMadper> jiero: 都是用的serif, 同一个字体.    http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/aeb1a1abgw1e84s6s7kdvj20la0ezgne.jpg   你看看, 上面的明显好
<jiero> iMadper: 我记得浏览器都有自己的渲染方式。
<jiero> iMadper:  那个没抗锯齿~ cleartype没开~
<iMadper> jiero: 是, 调用的不同的图形库.
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 明白了
<iMadper> jiero: 有没有字体不需要抗锯齿?
<iMadper> jiero: 比如, bitmap需要吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 那些我还真没考虑过。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我不是专业开发者
<iMadper> jiero: 好的, 谢谢. :-)
<iMadper> jiero: 这个, 得问ee吧?
<iMadper> jiero: ee不在呀...
<jiero> iMadper: 网络开发者无法顾及不设置好的客户端
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<jiero> iMadper: ee是么。不知道。
<jiero> iMadper: opera那种问题比较多
<iMadper> jie
 * jiero 到那里也只是firefox。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ubuntu 12.04 无法以 ucloner 备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448141 root@pc:~# apt-get install python-gtk2 zenity python-vte 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： fontconfig-config gcc-4.7-base libblas3 libfontconfig1 libgfortran3 liblapack3 l
<^k^> >> ibvte-common libvte9 python-glade2 python-numpy python-support zenity-common 建议安装的软件包： pytho …
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧, 我记得你们俩之间, 有个人设计过字体...
<jiero> iMadper: 我。算是。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧, 我去找个方法开启clear type
<Pudge> iMadper: zhunyuan字体，妥妥的
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你是干什么呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只想知道原理
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有，arch不是有cleartype补丁么
<iMadper> Pudge: win7
<iMadper> Pudge: 妹子的问题
<Pudge> im。。
<Pudge> iMadper: win7
<iMadper> Pudge: 哥要负责解答
<Pudge> iMadper: 就一个给lcd用的cleartype模式，然后antialias， autohiting
<Pudge> iMadper: 还能调啥
<iMadper> Pudge: cleartype怎么开?
<roylez> iMadper: 渣，好久不见
<iMadper> roylez: 平身.
<iMadper> roylez: 主席最近干嘛呢?
<roylez> Pudge: 仆街，好久不见
<Pudge> roylez: 你妹，昨天才见
<roylez> iMadper: 你什么时候去当了公公了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<iMadper> roylez: 是你当小太监了呀
<Pudge> iMadper: win7有字体设置啊，那里有个选项cleartype
<Pudge> iMadper: LCD默认就是勾上的
<roylez> adam8157: 在加看小米盒子好无聊
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是呀, chrome渲染的不行, fx渲染的很好
<Pudge> iMadper: 浏览器字体单独渲染的，跟系统无关。。
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕
<iMadper> Pudge: 那个系统的是不是只修改driectx2D的选项吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀, 继续说
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ubuntu 12.04 无法以 ucloner 备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448142 root@pc:~# apt-get install python-gtk2 zenity python-vte 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： fontconfig-config gcc-4.7-base libblas3 libfontconfig1 libgfortran3 liblapack3 l
<^k^> >> ibvte-common libvte9 python-glade2 python-numpy python-support zenity-common 建议安装的软件包： pytho …
<Pudge> iMadper: 继续说啥，说完了
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么 解决
<iMadper> Pudge: 说不出来, 就只有死路一条
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。 google 问啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 在查
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在伸手党都这么嚣张了
<jiero> Pudge: 快抱抱 他
<iMadper> jiero: 都是让换字体
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<jiero> iMadper: 换 chromium啊
<jiero> chromium没 chrome的问题
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> iMadper: http://my.hupu.com/tonytam/blog/2627122.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 终于搞定了Chrome浏览器的强制字体设置
<Pudge> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/269221
<jiero> iMadper:  type ClearType in Start Menu
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 但是, 只是换了字体, 没有能开cleartype
<jiero> iMadper: 在开始菜单输入 ClearType
<jiero> iMadper: 其实这两天我也对付windows。
<jiero> iMadper: 不过不是帮小姑娘，是帮家里的长辈
<Pudge> iMadper: 那个没啥用，只能改系统的，改不了网页的
<iMadper> jiero: ^^
<jiero> iMadper: 用方正字库。换字体。
<jiero> 方正字酷
<Pudge> iMadper:  http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/368450464.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ chrome浏览器字体模糊怎么办_百度知道
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个有人说改这里有用，你可以试试
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 我已经找到这个了: http://lonesysadmin.net/2011/09/12/how-to-fix-google-chrome-font-rendering-issues/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: How to Fix Google Chrome Font Rendering Issues — The Lone Sysadmin
<Pudge> iMadper: 好高级，国内用google，国外用baidu的节奏么。
<iMadper> Pudge: 好象是.
<jiero> Pudge: 就是扁你这样不合群的。
<jiero> lol
<cnfczn> 大家都是用友邦托的嘛?
<Pudge> 这是啥高级玩意
<jiero> 。
<iMadper> cnfczn: 啥东西?
<iMadper> Pudge: 好象就是 ubuntu 凸凸凸凸凸凸
<cnfczn> ubuntu啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我艹，ubuntu中文名？
<jiero> iMadper: 直接换 firefox 啊。
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 这么叼
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀.
<jiero> Pudge: 官方名是无版图
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是有奔头么
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也叫有奔头
<jiero> Pudge: 不是是无版图
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<adam8157> 官方是友帮拓
<iMadper> gg gl
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕今晚怎么在线啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 在等着去交房租
<freeflying> adam8157, 没去游泳啊
<cnfczn> 是友邦托啊.
<adam8157> cnfczn: 明显我更官方啊
<adam8157> f
<iMadper> 拓展, 不是托.
<jiero> adam8157: 又被删除了不是？
<adam8157> freeflying: 这几天忙死了
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃在要求涨工资吗?~
<jiero> adam8157:  怎么找不到 友帮拓 字样么。
<cnfczn> 友邦拓..这名字有点chinalish的赶脚.
<adam8157> jiero: 这两天展会公司的T上还写得友帮拓
<jiero> iMadper: 他要求晋级欧洲么
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<iMadper> adam8157: 去东欧吧
<jiero> adam8157:  晋级去欧洲么
<adam8157> 不说英语的不考虑
<jiero> adam8157: 你就说英语吧。别害羞了
<adam8157> 不说英语的东欧国家不考虑
<iMadper> adam8157: 斯拉夫民族, 战斗民族. 去了之后, 你就18块腹肌, 12块胸肌了
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 以后就叫你李维奇, 或者李斯基
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 谢娃
<Pudge> 我艹，拉低智商的来了
<iMadper> adam8157: 李诺娃
<jusss> Pudge: ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 谢兹涅佐娃
<cnfczn> 这都什么跟什么啊..
<jusss> 还是webchat界面好， 看着舒服， chatzilla的界面真心不敢恭维
<iMadper> adam8157: 为啥要叫娃....
<adam8157> iMadper: 女的就是娃啊
<jiero> iMadper: 女孩子啊。
<iMadper> cnfczn: 我们在调戏ubuntu的开发
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 你是女袜子
<iMadper> jiero: 你是丝袜
<iMadper> lol~
<cnfczn> iMadper: 额..那我只能围观了.呵呵
<jiero> iMadper: 拖袜子
 * iMadper 你们这些人, 动不动就跑题了
<jiero> iMadper:  李娜死脱袜子
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这频道迟早死在你们手上
<jiero> Pudge: 还有你
<iMadper> Pudge: 跟我有什么关系?
<Pudge> jiero: 我只是路人
<jiero> Pudge: 你会呆到死
<Pudge> iMadper: 戴帽子的带头
<iMadper> Pudge: 带头干嘛?
<iMadper> Pudge: 这个频道不禁吹水的~
<Pudge> iMadper: 带头避开技术话题
<jiero> iMadper: 今天用电池拍了80张到耗光电池。
<Pudge> iMadper: 带头伸手
 * jiero 摸摸Pudge 头，没发烧
<jusss> Pudge: 让他自踢
<jusss> iMadper: 自踢吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 这你都能忍？
<Pudge> jiero: 该吃药了
<Pudge> lol
<Pudge> 这货，真是没脑子
<freeflying> jiero, 健成人的心率为60～100次/分
<jiero> freeflying: 那是不锻炼的普通人，锻炼过的不一样。
<jiero> freeflying: 我以前可以跑一下午
<jiero> freeflying: 初中跑完越野踢一下午球，晚上开会溜出来再踢球
<Pudge> jiero: 以前。。我年轻的时候还能网吧连续包2夜然后继续踢一天球再接着包夜呢
<jiero> freeflying: 小学时候我心率大概是70
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。你还活着
<jiero> Pudge: 不简单
<Pudge> jiero: 网上报道猝死的都是25岁之后还干这种sb事的
<cnfczn> /wc/
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不是在法国. 你是在停尸间.
<iMadper> Pudge: 或者八宝山
<Pudge> iMadper: 太贵，停不起
<iMadper> Pudge: 喵的. 连着三天不睡觉, 还活着? 你这就不该活了.
<Pudge> iMadper: 那货被你飞了就不敢进了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 也可能换了个名字?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。好吧，那只有3人， icook, yaty_lee hotlib
<iMadper> Pudge: 别人你都认识?
<icook> Pudge: 叫我？
<Pudge> iMadper: 你非了他之后，只有这3人进入房间啊
<iMadper> Pudge: ... lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 脑子呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 人家问你呢 lol~
<icook> Pudge: 刚开机
<Pudge> icook: 没啥，您继续忙
<icook> :(
<iMadper> Pudge: 你又戳中我笑点了, 少年
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国妹子漂亮吗?~
<Pudge> iMadper: 漂亮，特别符合我的口味。我喜欢嫩的，
<iMadper> Pudge: 那乃老婆为啥不是法国的?
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是国内16左右的看着太小，没感觉
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边16的，我艹，太漂亮了，又嫩又有身材，小胳膊小细腿，胸大屁股大，还穿的特别青春
<Pudge> 清纯
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦... 按捺不住了...
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也想去!
<iMadper> Pudge: 我之前还在yy乌克兰
<Pudge> iMadper: 那边质量更好
<Pudge> iMadper: 东欧妹子最极品
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过这边女的一过20就不行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 看着跟国内30+的白领似的
<iMadper> Pudge: 是吗? 你是想说俄罗斯大妈?
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<Pudge> iMadper: 毫无感觉
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道是饮食问题还是紫外线太强
<iMadper> Pudge: 种族问题?
<Pudge> iMadper: 一到20,皮肤就迅速老化，各种斑和皱纹，很吓人，
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 额...
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 也可能，我觉得是紫外线，国内就算夏天太阳再毒，晒2小时，顶多中暑
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边20度我街上逛2小时，不擦防晒霜第二天就脱皮
<iMadper> Pudge: 这么可怜... 我还没用过防晒霜... 从来都觉得是给女生用的
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，我也觉得是女人用的，从来不用，来这边就傻逼了
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在只要晴天外出时间超过1小时，绝对擦防晒霜
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚来的时候去海边，我还嘲笑那些法国爷们擦防晒霜
<Pudge> iMadper: 结果傻逼的是自己
<iMadper> Pudge: 哈哈, 那你现在很黑了?
<iMadper> Pudge: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/ae9f06a4fd71dc2.jpg
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> iMadper: 本来在国内晒的挺黑的，来这边拖了几层皮，变白了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: .. ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 脖子和背部皮肤大片大片的掉，好恐怖的
<Pudge> iMadper: 当时吓死我了
<iMadper> Pudge: 别说了.. 我刚吃完饭
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有跟我一起来的一个女同学，也是个爷们性子，不擦防晒霜的，
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后也变白了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 结果脸上脱皮，我草，第二周就吓回国了
<iMadper> 我擦, 走了就不来了?
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<dfceaef> 这是独裁！打倒独裁管理员！~_~
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妹！
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么今天都走了就不来了?
<Pudge> dfceaef: +10086
<iMadper> Pudge: 你非得说褪皮
<Pudge> dfceaef: 但是我同情你，再见
<iMadper> Pudge: 多数情况下, 我只t熟人.
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈，finch好麻烦，我关了freenode 窗口，要重新登陆，我艹
<iMadper> Pudge: 你的荣幸.
<Pudge> iMadper: 我去拉屎先。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 你用finch聊的irc?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我说你下了怎么回来要这么久...
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，挺好用，
<iMadper> Pudge: 这叫好用?!
<dfceaef> 这种表达亲切的方式真独特。。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不关那个窗口就是了
<iMadper> dfceaef: 你也许要?
<iMadper> dfceaef: 免费送你一次可以.
<Pudge> iMadper: qq， gtalk， msn，都有，还好看，快捷键也舒服
<Pudge> iMadper: 还能语音视频，
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, qq赞.
<Pudge> iMadper: 你说好不好用
<iMadper> Pudge: 在terminal里面渲染视频?!
<dfceaef> iMadper: 我只是个混脸熟的。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 会弹出一个插件窗口，如果视频
<iMadper> dfceaef: 恩, 等跟你混熟了再t你也不迟
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且，finch有notification机制，irssi没有啊
<iMadper> Pudge: irssi没有嘛? 自己写一个也异常轻松呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 没用啊，我看了irssi官方doc，
<iMadper> Pudge: 应该有插件吧? 要不你用weechat
<Pudge> iMadper: native不支持notification，最多只能调用console beep让tag高亮
<iMadper> Pudge: notify-send
<Pudge> iMadper: 要不就只能自己写个程序不停循环检测log
<Pudge> iMadper: 对，就notifysend，我finch就用这个的
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是irssi没办法，消息来的时候没有事件驱动
<iMadper> Pudge: hook就行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 只能不停的检测log最有一条消息
<Pudge> iMadper: 最后一条哦啊消息
<iMadper> Pudge: 有hook
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么hook
<Pudge> iMadper: 算了，我不当伸手党，就用finch了，挺好用的
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过，你还是解释一下hook啊，
<iMadper> Pudge: 电话
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 图形界面显示位置报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448143 我正在用终端做一些事情，发现有点问题，于是打开另一个程序火狐，查看了一下谷歌，明白了怎么回事。然后，我回到终端，却发现是下面这个样子。（我发誓，我没有移动过终端） 图片呢：怎么上传？给个链接吧！ http://pan.baidu.com/s
<^k^> >> hare/link?shareid=4235136655&uk=4263399593 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzbx — 2013-08-30 21:08
<iMadper> Pudge: hook嘛, 就是说, 在发生xx事件的时候, 调用这段函数
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我就是不知道事情发生了啊
<Pudge> iMadper: irssi的doc上说的，没有事件被激发。。
<iMadper> Pudge: irssi提供接口呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 是吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 只能自己检测log
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩，
<iMadper> Pudge: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/notify.pl
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: notify.pl - irssi-libnotify - Use libnotify to alert user to irssi messages - Google Project Hosting
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也看了几个irssi通知脚本，都是1秒或2s扫一次log，看有没有相关的chat
<Pudge> iMadper: The page you asked for does not exist.
<iMadper> Pudge: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/notify.pl
<iMadper> Pudge: 扯淡, kk都读到了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我给你写一个要不?
<\q> iMadper: 之前有個 lpy2 privmsg 我 npm 鏡像，是你嗎？廣東的ip
<iMadper> \q: 不是我, 但是是我们学校的
<Pudge> iMadper: 你发的页面就是空的，要点别的才行。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 继续finch，还比irssi好看
<iMadper> Pudge: 我正给你写呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 写个蛋，我都卸载了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不行, 我要教育你
<Pudge> iMadper: finch 1句 notify-send $message就搞定了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且其实我只需要beep，tag高亮通知就行了
<Pudge> iMadper: 气泡+声音会害死我的。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内能用dropbox了么
<iMadper> Pudge: 那我也要告诉你接口是啥: signal_add("message public", "your function here!");
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 一直能吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我接受教育了，换个话题行么。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 乖
<eexpress> iMadper: 乖。你不讨好了。
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 把他当win用户吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 之前看forum上说有段时间不能的，那你有了么，
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有的话让我邀请你注册一个吧，我空间快不够用了。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 神, 问你, 浏览器字体渲染的特别丑, 怎么办?
<eexpress> 卸载
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹你还没搞定这问题呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 我有dropbox了
<iMadper> Pudge: 搞定了
<Pudge> iMadper: 再注册一个啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 字体都分哪些种? bitmap 矢量  还有吗?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你自己再注册一个不就行了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我5个邮箱，都用来帮我扩展空间了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... nnnd
<iMadper> Pudge: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.ZIV31f&id=16006436203
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【销量之王】dropbox升级/扩容到18G 官方方式升级 更用心 更专业-淘宝网
<Pudge> iMadper: truetype
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 我去查擦汗去.
<Pudge> iMadper: 要钱的啊，我自己已经扩展到16g了，眼看又要用完了
<iMadper> Pudge: 五块钱都嫌贵?
<iMadper> Pudge: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.68.ZIV31f&id=21903488117  这个, 到21的
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Dropbox升级/dropbox扩容至21G,官方途径,极速稳定-淘宝网
<Pudge> iMadper: 然后同一类下面好像分serif, sans serif, monospace这三种
<iMadper> Pudge: 这些貌似无关紧要
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是衬线字体, 等款字体之类的
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，那你要啥
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 没啥了, 下一个怀胎
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在基本都是用truetype啊，
<iMadper> Pudge: 下一个话题
<iMadper> Pudge: truetype, 我得查查
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。你平时输入法都是些啥内容啊
<eexpress> 点阵，矢量。从设计说就这2种
<bluezd> iMadper: 大象
<iMadper> bluezd: 你生活失去乐趣了? 一定要让我t你你才开心?~
 * iMadper 时刻准备着打开杀戒
<iMadper> 大开杀戒
<LQYMGT> 噗……
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有postscript字体。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你又不专业打印，关这些干嘛。
<jiero> iMadper: 还没处理好？
<jiero> iMadper: 那孩子和你一起住？
<Pudge> jiero: 妹子果然是学习技术的最好动力。
<Pudge> jiero: jusss问他个问题，他就说伸手党，
<Pudge> jiero: 妹子问他个字体，他恨不得把windows源代码都读一遍
<niac> 有用python 的不
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, X-FIT居然是10速的
<jiero> Pudge: 额。妹子么。
<jiero> Pudge: 对我来说，好像妹子和汉子差不多额。
<herbern78> test
<^k^> herbern78:点点点.  22:02 
 * slucx 这货不是去米国了吗？据说以前很喜欢linux，不知道为毛，现在是到处喷起linux了http://blog.jobbole.com/34764/
<dfceaef> 王垠啊，此人就是一大喷子
<slucx> dfceaef: 等于说他自己以前是个傻子一样
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 究竟是我对ubuntu苛刻还是这个系统本来就是让人烧脑细胞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448146 近日我升级完ubuntu12.04的补丁后，不知道按错了那个选项，竟然让我无法见到桌面上的图标了，几经摸索发现，在桌面图片选项里面我发现系统默认我的显示器大小是1920*1280，但是我用的是17寸的显示器，屏
<^k^> >> 幕分辨率最高也只是1280*1024。是不是这个原因导致上述结果呢？搜索了很多，似乎 …
 * adam8157 啊啊啊啊啊 搬家好烦躁啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 加油
<iMadper> adam8157: 精神上支持你
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Pudge> iMadper: 把妹子哄开心了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 原来被爱爱人, 一样可悲
<adam8157> iMadper: 对土著无比羡慕嫉妒恨
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。如何可悲
<iMadper> adam8157: 要是说到搬家, 确实这点我比你省事, 我承认.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 你也不用每天三小时挤地铁.
<iMadper> adam8157: 总的来说, 我花费的体力和时间多过你.
<adam8157> iMadper: 说到这个我就舒服了...
<iMadper> 恩
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_not_here> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 壕
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu one卸载及重新安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448147 自己找了很多地方，后来在ubuntu one的官方找到了如何进行彻底卸载并重新安装的方法，以后大家可以试试/ 卸载ubuntu one客户端 在终端进行的哦 Code: killall ubuntuone-login ubuntuone-preferences ubuntuone-syncdaemon sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone rm -rf ~/.cach
<^k^> >> e/ubuntuone rm -rf ~/.config/ubuntuone mv ~/Ubuntu\ One/ ~/UbuntuOne_old/`` 卸载ubuntu one的密钥文件 Co …
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 明天有露宿街头的危险
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我可以借你个帐篷。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 悲剧啊
 * gfrog_not_here gfrog_here
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 难道房东鸽子了？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 转租给我的那个大哥据说自己租的房子出变故了
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: yoyo，快去找胖胖搅基吧。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 应该还是没事儿的, 那个大哥说肯定给我腾出来
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，竟然写错了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 啧啧，遇到不靠谱的人哪
<roylez> adam8157: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 租不起房的人路过
<adam8157> roylez: 你这是刀口上撒盐
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 明天可以去取x230了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 赞
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 回来装个Fedora，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_here: koyi
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃竟然不推荐debian？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 美好之处就在于自由选择啊, 少年
<gfrog_here> adam8157: hmm...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 而且fedora一直是旗帜和方向, 习惯yum的话真挺好的
 * adam8157 情怀
<gfrog_here> adam8157: zeze
<slucx> adam8157: 你的 debian有木有卡顿现象？
<adam8157> slucx: 没有
<slucx> adam8157: 为啥我在用emacs或者有时候vim里有相应的慢感觉
<slucx> adam8157: 快捷键我按了好长时间，emacs才反应过来
<adam8157> slucx: it must be your problem...
<slucx> adam8157: 或许吧，还木有找到原因
<slucx> adam8157: 但是我安装的不会有啥问题吧…
<adam8157> ?
<slucx> adam8157: 46进程102线程 5 running 275M内存占用
<slucx> adam8157: 安装过系统之后需要什么特殊设置吗？我用的默认内核
<adam8157> slucx: 我也是默认内核... 没有什么特殊设置...
<roylez> adam8157: 可以告吗？ http://i.imm.io/1gB30.png
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/png
<adam8157> roylez: 赞长城宽带
<adam8157> roylez: 买电视?
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 需要一台32寸的
<roylez> adam8157: 电视市场蛋疼得厉害
<roylez> adam8157: 国产的跳梁小丑把鬼子都灭了
<adam8157> roylez: 建议不要买那些个内置系统的
<roylez> adam8157: 拽的不得了
<adam8157> roylez: 日系没落很多年了
<roylez> adam8157: 小米盒子都有了，就挑屏幕和售后
<ugoub> 奇怪我发现，我的网络在上传东西，速度160kb
<roylez> ugoub: dropbox?
<ugoub> netstat里面send-Q为180088的ForeginAddress为gremlin.canonical
<ugoub> roylez: 我没有dropbox
<ugoub> 难道是系统更新？
<ugoub> 或者是发送bug信息
<ugoub> 只有我vpn链接上时，才会出现上传。
<ugoub> 初步断定是上传bug信息
<ugoub> google到的“EliahKagan: I `ran ubuntu-bug <file>`, checked the “send report” box and pressed one of the buttons. The program was fnished and now there’s a constant upload to gremlin.canonical.com but I got no bug number or anything. What happens now? How to get chromium working on 12.04?”
<ugoub> 不过，为何只有我vpn连上时才上传？太智能了吧。没vpn=没联网。
<iMadper> adam8157: fedora要放弃yum了
<iMadper> adam8157: 改用dnf
<slucx> adam8157: 不会是我硬盘没对齐的问题吧…
<iMadper> slucx: ä½ ssd?
<happyaron> iMadper: dnf是什么高级货？
<slucx> iMadper: 机械
<adam8157> iMadper: 之前还闹过pkg呢, 有啥用? 渣实现
<iMadper> happyaron: 龙与地下城
<adam8157> slucx: 机械键盘没事儿的
<iMadper> adam8157: 相信dnf会成功的.
<happyaron> ...
<slucx> iMadper: 我靠，我年轻的时候也玩过这个游戏
<iMadper> happyaron: 你玩过?
<iMadper> slucx: 我没玩过, 所以跟我说的时候, 不需要加上"也"
<slucx> adam8157: 那我真找不出来卡顿的原因了
<iMadper> slucx: 就算是ssd没对齐, 也不会影响emacs响应你快捷键的
<slucx> adam8157: 比如我现在正在emacs里码字，这时候如果有了notify，打字就会卡
 * iMadper 不过ssd不对齐, 真是渣渣...
<cnfczn> 刚找到一个开瓶子的声音当作消息提示音...
<adam8157> slucx: 那不是卡, 那是block
<slucx> adam8157: 为啥？这样的时候还很多
<adam8157> slucx: 你跟我说话, 多说几句我测试一下
<slucx> adam8157: test
<slucx> adam8157: test
<slucx> adam8157: test
<slucx> adam8157: test
<slucx> adam8157: test
<^k^> slucx:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> slucx: .. .. ..
<adam8157> slucx: 我这里没事儿...
<^k^> slucx: .. .. ..
<slucx> adam8157: 我用的fluxbox，莫非是我libnotify-daemon的问题？
<slucx> adam8157: 我进awesome试试
<slucx> adam8157: 现在是awesome里了，你给我发个消息看看
<adam8157> slucx: 不发
<adam8157> slucx: 不发
<slucx> adam8157: 发吧
<adam8157> slucx: 就不发
<adam8157> slucx: 不发
<adam8157> slucx: 不发
<slucx> adam8157: 发吧
<adam8157> slucx: 就不发
<adam8157> slucx: 就不发
<slucx> adam8157: 唉，似乎就是木有问题啊，难道真是fluxbox的问题啊？
<adam8157> slucx: 赞, 我下线睡觉了...
<cnfczn> slucx: 用xfce吧
<slucx> cnfczn: 不用
<cnfczn> slucx: 感觉挺好用的啊
<slucx> cnfczn: 用习惯窗口管理器了就不想再回去用那么写桌面环境了
<cnfczn> slucx: 额,我和你刚好相反.实在习惯不了awesome这样的wm
<slucx> cnfczn: 哈哈
<slucx> test
<^k^> slucx:点点点.  00:37 
 * slucx 居然都睡的那么早
<Pudge> 睡的晚的都四了
<cnfczn> slucx: 同志,你是emacs党啊?
<slucx> cnfczn: 汗，你才同志
<slucx> cnfczn: 我是打酱油的
<cnfczn> slucx: 跪..那叫同学吧
<slucx> cnfczn: 哈哈，随便用用
<cnfczn> slucx: 哈哈,我看你使的是erc,所以特别问问
<slucx> cnfczn: 能看出来用什么登的irc吗？
<Pudge> awesome是王道
<slucx> Pudge: 除了浏览器，启动还可以
<slucx> s/启动/其他
<Pudge> slucx: 什么意思
<cnfczn> slucx: 嗯 /ctcp user_name version 就可以了
 * slucx  宇宙无敌超强万能irc客户端之威力加强终极版
<slucx> 真牛
<cnfczn> slucx: 哈哈..
<cnfczn> slucx: 可以改的 /set ctcp_version_reply xxxx
<knownbad> 没什么王道， *nix 的精神就是每个问题有不同的解决方法。
<knownbad> Pudge: 要王道去用 Windows 和 OSX 去。
<Pudge> knownbad: 我也想，mac太贵买不起
<Pudge> knownbad: 被限制windows下无法做事，只能linux
<knownbad> 我也是，但只是老婆喜欢漂亮的 MacAir.
<cnfczn> knownbad: awesome如果熟练使用的话,应该很不错.不过估计短时间我是习惯不了了
<Pudge> knownbad: 恩，我也给老婆买了个，自己凑合用linux
<knownbad> 可怜的男人。
<knownbad> 有空再 hack 就好了。
<knownbad> 反正都是工具。
<Pudge> linux唯一还可取的地方就剩下命令行了
<Pudge> knownbad: 恩，就是工具
<Pudge> cnfczn: awesome常用的就win+左右健，win+tab，多方便，很快就适应了
<knownbad> 倒觉得 lxde 保存了 windows 95 的精神不错。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 嗯,前端时间装过一次.可能我这人比较懒吧.感觉总是不如de那么顺手.
<Pudge> knownbad: 我用别的DE老想着美化，用着用着就腻了
<knownbad> 有的键盘没 win key。
<Pudge> 老折腾，还是awesome简单又耐看，唯一坚持使用超过2年的wm
<cnfczn> Pudge: 一般de默认都是alt+某个键的映射..所以总是想按alt.而忽略win key
<Pudge> knownbad: 自定义啊，不一定要win
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你改成alt不就行了。。
<knownbad> 知道但买点还是专用的 key...
<Pudge> knownbad: 卖点是轻巧美观简单。。
<knownbad> lxde 里的 win+d 和 win+e 我就常用。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 之前试着用awesome也找过一些资料,可以改Mod4 .不过网上说也存在按键冲突.那时候正好连桌面背景和混合管理器也都没搞定,就懒得弄下去了.
<Pudge> knownbad: 显示桌面和打开文件夹。。
<knownbad> 审美观是个非常个人的观点。
<Pudge> knownbad: 嗯，主要是用gnome kde这种老想美化，这病治不好
<Pudge> 不敢用了
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你咋弄的，不是装上就能用么，啥都不用配置
<Pudge> 还混合。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 比如一般的de桌面都是和文件管理器绑定的.thunar,nautilus都这样.没了文件管理器,桌面图标就没有了.
<cnfczn> Pudge: 而装了文件管理器,那一大堆依赖基本就跟装个de没啥区别了
<Pudge> cnfczn: 用awesome还要啥桌面。
<Pudge> cnfczn: pcmanfm，没啥依赖，
<Pudge> cnfczn: ranger，CLI的fm，好用又轻便
<cnfczn> Pudge: 唉..这都是以前用windows的老毛病了..我也觉得别扭
<Pudge> cnfczn: 用awesome就是尽量不用鼠标，桌面图标有啥用
<Pudge> 瓦片布局，窗口把桌面都遮住了，你也看不见啊
<cnfczn> Pudge: 嗯,是这个道理.起初我也是这么觉得的..
<cnfczn> Pudge: 现在用vim也是这个原因.
<Pudge> cnfczn: awesome + vim，完美配合啊
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你习惯vim，就会觉得ranger或者vimfm很好用了
<Pudge> vim style的文件管理器，轻巧功能又强大
<cnfczn> Pudge: 不过从awesome配置到一个比较舒服的效果,着实有点麻烦.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 没啥好配置的啊，就几个widget加一下，把别人配置好的拷过来，稍微改改
<Pudge> 又方便又漂亮好用
<cnfczn> Pudge: 其实当初想用awesome就是觉得配合vim 做个ide之类的效果.
<cnfczn> Pudge: 那时候也想过用tmux做..不过感觉如果偶尔切出去看个网页,tmux就不给力了.
<Pudge> cnfczn: awesome 多开几个terminal操作vim，很方便的
<cnfczn> Pudge: 那gtk和qt的主题效果怎么解决的呢?
<cnfczn> Pudge: 以前比如gnome xfce4 就连openbox都有类似主题的设置功能
<Pudge> cnfczn: lxappreance
<Pudge> cnfczn: 当然有了，我就用的Feanzi主题，图表很漂亮
<Pudge> cnfczn: 没有特别的依赖
<cnfczn> Pudge: 我查查...那时候用awesome确实阻力有点大,就没再研究..
<Pudge> cnfczn: 只用装一个libgtk3就搞定了，很小
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: cnfczn: http://uploadpie.com/yE5RM 这个？
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<Pudge> cnfczn: 我有很大的洁癖，带gtk和qt的我能不装就不装
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 这是病，得治
<cnfczn> Pudge: lxappearance给力啊...
<Pudge> cnfczn: 现在电脑除了xserver 和 skype必须的gtk 和qt库，啥都没有
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 治不好，没办法，所以果断awesome
<cnfczn> Pudge: 就我现在xfce4环境,没有新依赖了.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 很好用吧，lxappreance没有别的依赖
<Pudge> cnfczn: 配置qt可以用qt4-config， 也没啥特别的依赖
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你只要装了qt程序，那依赖肯定已经装了
<cnfczn> Pudge:gtk qt这个都已经是成熟的库了,gui程序用这俩的还真不少.
<Pudge> cn
<Pudge> cnfczn: 嗯，所以能不用我就不用，现在也没啥用到他们的
<cnfczn> Pudge: 以前特别抵触qt的程序,像smplayer virtualbox 都是qt gui,所以都有点矛盾.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 除了一个skype，，这个没办法
<cnfczn> Pudge: 现在就想开了.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 必须用的就装，也没带多少依赖
<Pudge> cnfczn: 几个lib而已，
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 你那图片是啥玩意？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 你的桌面？真丑！
<cnfczn> Pudge: 多谢仁兄啦,等有机会再试试awesome.
<alvin_rxg> cnfczn: 完全没必要，随便一个窗口全部最大化就行了。去掉边框神码的
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/269253 这才叫桌面！
<Pudge> 随便一个窗口最大化，，可是能自动布局么。
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 不一定的,awesome可以做多窗体的无缝平铺.
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 字体真丑……肯定是 xterm 还是 urxvt？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 必须urxvt
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: ee推荐的准圆字体，好看的一逼
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 好像是叫瓦片式.还是平铺式wm..
<alvin_rxg> 以前觉得 urxvt 挺快的，后来一试…这字体不行啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 除了 term 可能要平铺，还有什么要平铺的？
<alvin_rxg> term 的平铺么，完全可以靠 tmux/screen 解决。那还有啥要平铺的？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 就是term用的多啊
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 到不是别的，主要切窗口方便
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 尤其屏幕多的时候
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 字体不好看跟term有啥关系啊，
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 自己换字体就ok了，bitmap也很清晰的
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: urxvt 的老问题了……以前找了很多文章都在讨论 urxvt 的字体…………………………
<alvin_rxg> 倒是 *vte 系列的没人讨论……
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 这个。。无所谓了，个人喜好问题
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 自己看着舒服就行了，又不是掩饰给别人看的
<cnfczn> Pudge: 哦,对了,之前不用awsome还有一个小问题.一直用dmenu作为命令启动器.alt+f2的功能.
<alvin_rxg> urxvt 启动速度 是 1 的话，roxterm 的速度是 1.01 ……所以 *vte 系列的还可以。至少字体好
<cnfczn> Pudge: dmenu支持模糊匹配,这点很不错.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 就用系统自带的啊，一般常用的程序就那几个，自动补全够用了啊
<alvin_rxg> 再说了。自从有了 tmux，我只开一个 term ……
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 不直观。。尤其要tkdiff的时候。
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 还有啊，那速度能快到哪里去啊，现在电脑这配置
<alvin_rxg> vimdiff ...........
<cnfczn> Pudge: dmenu可以匹配一部分命令.比如xfce4-settings-manager 输入s-m就可以补全了
<alvin_rxg> 谁会记住这种不常用的东西啊…
<Pudge> cnfczn: 就是，一年也用不了一次。。还简化。
<Pudge> cnfczn: 简化的自己都不记得了。
<cnfczn> Pudge: alvin_rxg 唉..xfce的混合管理器不支持垂直同步,,所以每次看视频我都要打开xfce4-settings-manager关闭混合管理器
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 而且我以前试过一段时间tmux，有一个命令死了，别的就挂了
<alvin_rxg> 视频跟混合管理器没关系吧？……
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 没吧？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我遇到过几次，后来就不用了，蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 倒是碰到窗口不刷新的情况
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 有关系,xfce不支持垂直同步.看视频,图像经常被从中间撕裂.
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 不是，比如我自己测试程序，启动后程序有问题，死了，整个term就挂了
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 关了就好了.
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: term 关了，然后再开…… tmux a 进去…
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 。还是平铺了开多个term安全。我总怕有东西没保存
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: tmux 就是只支持终端复用.总不能看网页的时候拿links吧...
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 而且有些还要重新登陆
<sam-nya> 12.10要不要更新到13.04呢
<alvin_rxg> cnfczn: term 支持打开链接到 x-window-browser
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 不是吧？这是整个 tmux 都挂了？我没碰到。我只是碰到有时候 tmux 不刷新。关了再 append 进来就好。一个星期也就两三次…
<alvin_rxg> 我现在就在远程 ssh + tmux ...
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你可以试试unagi，很轻便的compositor
<alvin_rxg> 我在图书馆用上网本…写东西性能太差了所以 ssh 到宿舍的机器…… :-/
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 嗯,那也还是不能保证两个窗体平铺.反正总感觉怎么弄都有点小瑕疵
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊，反正我只能关整个term， ctrl+z都没用
<alvin_rxg> 人品问题 :D
<alvin_rxg> cnfczn: tmux 有平铺的…
<Pudge> sam-nya: 别升级，90%挂掉，ubuntu的跨版本升级就是个摆设
<sam-nya> Pudge:  看了下网上大多数人都说不值得。。。
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 你写啥玩意要这么高性能啊，网络操作的代价都可以忍受
<alvin_rxg> sam-nya: 挂了就挂了，继续折腾呗
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: latex
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我也是啊，就是写啊，
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 上网本编译一下两分钟……
<cnfczn> Pudge: 不太清楚会不会因为换compositor xfce又出什么离奇问题..暂时先这样吧.
<knownbad> sam-nya: 那你还在这里问什么？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 。。我这本本编译也好久，这程序做的太垃圾
<alvin_rxg> tmux 平铺 http://uploadpie.com/UMyde
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> 回是你有意见，回不是你还是有意见。
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 本本好久？…
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 嗯,tmux也是复用嘛.
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 半分钟吧，页数不多的话
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: latex就是个反人类，
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: HO!你也用的ncmpcpp啊?
<knownbad> 技术文件的东西原本就是反人类。。。呵呵
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: word这么好的东西
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 本来就不是程序员做的 latex 呀
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 所以等有了新电脑，就用 windows 了。同时开个 vmware 装 linux 开 term
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我一般没有特别需要，都是开虚拟机用word写。
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 8g内存妥妥的
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<cnfczn> Pudge: 现在不是有wps 4 linux 了么,好像word 兼容的还可以
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你用平板写 latex？
<Pudge> cnfczn: 兼容还可以。。有word为啥不用
<cnfczn> Pudge: word不是要windows嘛..开个虚拟机再用word总感觉像脱了裤子放屁.
<Pudge> knownbad: master的时候我记得有一门课老师变态，2页的报告非要我们用latex做，还要源文件
<Pudge> knownbad: 我直接openoffice写了到出latex格式交了，
<Pudge> cnfczn: 那你要微软出个linux版本word
<knownbad> 这好似正常吧？  CS 的心态不同一般。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 唉,我也想啊.
<Pudge> knownbad: 我就不懂了，这些老师，用个latex也能用出优越感
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: uploadpie.com 上传图片,是手动上传的嘛?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Upload Pie - The Simple Image Sharing Tool (@ uploadpie.com)
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: 有没有类似 wgetpaste这样的工具呢?
<alvin_rxg> cnfczn: yo 我这手动的。毕竟偶尔用用。
<alvin_rxg> cnfczn: 可以自己写个脚本上传呗
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: shell认识我,我不认识它...
<Pudge> cnfczn: 你这也是病，要治！
<cnfczn> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> cnfczn: 偶尔用的东西，还要写个脚本简化， xfcesetting这种一年用不到一次的东西，你还用sm代替
<Pudge> cnfczn: 下次再用的时候你还记得？鬼知道自己上次简化的名字叫啥。。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 不是啦...s-m是模糊匹配的..不是专门设置的alias
<cnfczn> dmenu 会匹配内容的一部分,类似vim的lookupfile插件一样.
<Pudge> cnfczn: xfce +tab也麻烦不到哪里去吧，1年之内浪费1s？
<Pudge> 天天向上又更新了，哈哈
<cnfczn> Pudge: 不不,xfce4-开头的命令不下10个..tab选绝对没效率.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 。。你还是没明白，常用的，一天用好几次的那种
<cnfczn> 这确实不常用,不过总不能因为这也特殊定制个什么啊.
<Pudge> knownbad: 那个单身爸爸呢，好多天没出现了
<cnfczn> Pudge: 尽量找通性嘛..(我的逻辑)
<Pudge> cnfczn: 随便了，多装个dmenu而已。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 话说回来,这种情况,你是怎么处理的啊?
<Pudge> cnfczn: ？什么情况
<cnfczn> Pudge: 就是像xfce4-settings-manager这种扯淡的命令...
<Pudge> cnfczn: awesome下没有这种扯淡的命令。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 记得gnome也有个类似的东西,叫gnome-control-center...
<Pudge> cnfczn: 最长的命令估计就是virtualbox了。
<knownbad> 他在 google 上。
<cnfczn> Pudge: virtualbox 我这里居然是VirtualBox...
<cnfczn> Pudge: dmenu还区分大小写..
<cnfczn> 突然就安静了
<cnfczn> Pudge: dmenu 支持忽略大小写..好像最近新加的功能.
<Pudge> cn
<Pudge> cnfczn: 反正我没用。
<cnfczn> Pudge: 不如用用,效果不错的.
<Pudge> cnfczn: 说了我有洁癖。awesome自带的狗了
<cnfczn> Pudge: 嗯,这倒是个问题..
<cnfczn> Pudge: awesome 作为wm 怎么还提供了一个command launcher呢
<Pudge> cnfczn: 方便，还自带托盘呢
<cnfczn> Pudge: 嗯,还有个bar context menu
<^k^> 05:00
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 换了e17,用了一段时间很多GNOME程序不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448154 比如nautilus Code: narcissus@narcissus-HP-540:~$ nautilus Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension 总线错误 (核心已转储) narcissus@narcissus-HP-540:~$ 再比如gedit 未命名.jpg 未命名2.jpg 还有很多很多，很多很多..........................很多 不但e17下
<^k^> >> 打不开，而且其他的桌面下也打不开。 而且cinnamon无法启动，unity会留着左下角的lo …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-31
<Pudge> iMadper: 该翻身了，
<Misaka_Mik> 问下，ubuntu自带的磁盘分区工具叫什么名字？
<jiero> 明白了。。特制版固件。
<Pudge> 又开始了。。
<jiero> Misaka_Mik:   palimpsest
<Misaka_Mik> jiero, 谢了
<jiero> Pudge: 明白了，是TP-Link的对山东电信特制Firmware改了我的User Agent。
<jiero> Pudge: 但是山东电信不喜欢不改造的路由。
<Pudge> 山东电信自己出产的路由器吗
<jiero> Pudge: 不是吧，就像入网认证一样。
<jiero> Pudge: 结果很多网站都拒绝IE6了。。。
<Pudge> jiero: ie6还活着？
<jiero> Pudge: 只有少数网站能识别出我真正的User Agent
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。我就被识别为ie6，破烂山东电信和TPLINK携手把我的User Agent篡改成 IE6！
<jiero> You!! Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 只有 eff能发现 Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:23.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/23.0  https://panopticlick.eff.org/index.php?action=log
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Panopticlick
<Pudge> 你妈比的谷歌，我只买了一张威尼斯的机票，现在开各种网站广告全成了机票和当地酒店广告
<Pudge> jiero: gecko..
<Pudge> 你是在wine么。
<jiero> Pudge: 不是啊。。。太明显了吧。
<jiero> Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among the 3,338,244 tested so far.
<jiero> System Fonts	  3338244 |  one in x browsers have this value
<jiero> 没有一个人和我使用同样的字体。。。
<jiero> lol
<leemeng0x61> 我只是看看电脑椅,然后那都是jd的电脑椅子广告
<jiero> 另外 ，使用 fx23+linux86_64的 1/1153
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 搞试用，学jobs
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 每月换辆汽车就可以无牌照
<Pudge> jiero: 夫妻2轮流过户
<Pudge> jiero: 要交多少钱
<jiero> Pudge: 什么交多少钱？
<Pudge> jiero: 车子过户要交钱啊
<jiero> Pudge: 问jobs吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 不值得提？
<jiero> Pudge: 公司给他报销了？免得影响工作效率
<Pudge> jiero: 巴黎去不得了，今年到现在，统计结果，1000个中国人里面有31个被暴力抢劫
<Pudge> 上周共有5个旅行团被全团劫，都在酒店门口
<jiero> Pudge: 你长得像中国人？
<jiero> Pudge: 我曾经在机场被猜一韩国人，二日本人，三，那人说不出来了。
<jiero> lol。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 你这算啥，
<Pudge> jiero: 我刚来的时候跟一新疆同学出去玩，地铁上遇到警察查身份
<Pudge> jiero: 他证件上写的中国人，警察说你忽悠谁呢，就带到局子里去了
<Pudge> jiero: 我第二天才陪他出来
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：肥 鸭 布朗太太房子后面有一个小菜园，她在菜园里种蔬菜，可邻居 家的鸭子将菜全吃光了。布朗太太很难过，而邻居也感到非常抱 歉。 在圣诞节前几天，邻居给布朗太太送来了一个包，里面有一只 诱人的肥鸭，在这只鸭子上有一张纸条，写着：“享受您的蔬菜吧！”
<Pudge> 哥哥别舔，那是尿尿的地方，脏……
<Pudge> 我贪婪的着舔着，不听妹妹的哀求，她都快哭了出来，我愈加的兴奋了
<Pudge> 别这样吗，哥哥，哥哥不要这样啦……
<Pudge> 我瞥了一眼门口的妹妹
<Pudge> 马桶变的更加洁白了！！！！！！！
<Pudge> 洁白了！！！！！！！
<Pudge> ^k^: 这才叫冷笑话！
<^k^> Pudge, 让你说什么？  08:39 
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  08:41 
<Pudge> 真乖
<Misaka_Mik> 哥哥快停下，那是尿尿的地方。好脏的不可以舔！
<Misaka_Mik> 弟弟痛苦的叫着，声音好像要哭出来了
<Misaka_Mik> 哥哥愉悦的看弟弟一眼，继续专心的舔着洁白的马桶......
<jiero> Misaka_Mik: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你知道么，我以前有个澳大利亚英语老师到中国玩，学了一点汉语，那时有人查他，他说，我是新疆人。
<jiero> Mayaer: 。。。
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦
<jiero> 你是谁啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 新疆人长的像阿拉伯人，不像澳洲欧洲人啊
<jiero> Pudge: 他是犹太人
<Mayaer> jiero: 我是你。。
<Mayaer> 大家起的好早呀
<jiero> Mayaer: 小孩子
<Mayaer> 我暑假在家不知道为什么irc总是连不上
<Pudge> jiero: 犹太人。。不割包皮么
<Mayaer> 今天在学校直接连上了
<jiero> Mayaer: 山东电信好玩哦。你是山东网通么
<Mayaer> jiero: 果然。。
<Mayaer> jiero: 我家里是网通
<Mayaer> jiero: 学校是江苏电信。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 哦哦，其实我根本不知道！
<Mayaer> jiero: 。。你妹
<jiero> Mayaer: 我妹快回来了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 快粗来
<Mayaer> jiero: 回国啊。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 恩
<Mayaer> jiero: 你妹一定很萌很漂亮～
<Mayaer> 我先去洗衣服了～
<jiero> Pudge: 睡吧
<Pudge> 睡不着
<iMadper> Mayaer: 马丫
<iMadper> Mayaer: 换个端口吧.
<iMadper> Mayaer: 在学校的时候
<Pudge> iMadper: 人家是学校能上家里不能上
<Pudge> iMadper: 认字么
<jiero> iMadper: 哦你还在
<iMadper> Pudge: O_o
<iMadper> jiero: o_O
<Pudge> iMadper: intel-gpu-tool这东西你装过么，咋用
<iMadper> Pudge: 那tmd是给开发者用的, 我怎么知道
<jiero> iMadper: 处理好了那个mm的电脑了没
<Pudge> iMadper: 源里面有，我以为能集显能靠这个设置，结果完全不会用
<iMadper> jiero: 没... 实在是不了解字体问题.
<iMadper> Pudge: 乖.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你怎么会有这种神器的想法?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我对intel公司一直很有信心
<iMadper> Pudge: Tools for development and testing of the Intel DRM driver
<jiero> iMadper: windows的字体问题，能调的不多啊。就是换字体~
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 换成雅黑就好了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹子是不是又被你感动了，外加对你更崇拜了
<iMadper> Pudge: 扯淡...
<Pudge> 妹子就是技术的原动力
<iMadper> Pudge: 压根就是瞧不起我这种屌丝
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。我等吊丝只能在这里求安慰
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃在法国, 妹子那么多, 又浪漫, 多好
<iMadper> Pudge: 看着你就嫉妒!
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹子是多，但都不是我的，能看不能摸，多寂寞
<iMadper> Pudge: 因妒生恨!
<iMadper> Pudge: 我要大开杀戒了!
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 别，我进来好麻烦
<iMadper> Pudge: sigh... 最近不开心呀...
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是刚给妹子解决问题么，怎么会不开心
<Pudge> iMadper: 说出来，让我们开心开心
<iMadper> Pudge: 别人的妹子呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，挖过来啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 只要锄头挥的好，哪有墙角挖不倒
<iMadper> Pudge: 正在努力呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有拆不散的夫妻，只有不努力的小三
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
 * jiero 懒得努力
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你真是好人!
<iMadper> Pudge: 我决定了, 以后尽量不t你!
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你到底要挖几个墙角啊。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不乐意?
<iMadper> jiero: 1个呀
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我应该感谢你？
<jiero> iMadper: 同一个？
<iMadper> Pudge: 难道不应该?!
<iMadper> jiero: 对
<iMadper> jiero: 就那一个
<Pudge> iMadper: 更何况那女的以前还喜欢你，希望大大的
<jiero> iMadper: 结果你计划提前了。
<iMadper> Pudge: 奈掣肘何?
<Pudge> iMadper: 请说中文
<iMadper> Pudge: 这是当年戊戌变法的时候, 当时的皇上说的话.. 意思是, 诸多掣肘, 无可奈何
<Pudge> iMadper: 这你妈这皇上是有多没文化
<iMadper> jiero: 没. 计划不好改, 我也没太长远的计划
<iMadper> Pudge: 这句话通俗易懂的好不好... 清朝的皇帝, 都读书很多的, 强制性
<iMadper> Pudge: 比明朝的强多了
<iMadper> Pudge: 明朝的, 识字多的皇帝就不多
<Pudge> iMadper: 扯这么多没用的，一天3条短信，3天一通电话才是王道
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 确实.
<jiero> iMadper: 每天嘘寒问暖，明确表示我要你回来。
<Pudge> iMadper: 然后有一天你忘记了，她就突然好不习惯，会思考，好像缺了点什么，然后主动联系你
<iMadper> jiero: 不用, 每天能逗妹子笑笑就好了
<Pudge> iMadper: 这剧本不错吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 其实, 我现在情况更好一些
<Pudge> iMadper: 那男的会打你么。。
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnd, 那男的在广州, 我在北京, 打得到?
<jiero> Pudge: 他一直都是闺蜜路线
<jiero> 啦啦啦
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。他瞧不起你
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哈哈
<Mayaer> 好久不见
<Pudge> 。。好危险的感觉
 * iMadper 再好的脾气, 也忍受不了 Pudge , 你们说是不是?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 早
<Pudge> 。。我又咋le
<Pudge> jiero瞧不起你，又不是我
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 我理解错了...
 * iMadper 还好没动手
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈
<iMadper> Pudge: jiero 说的对, 我是闺蜜路线
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么理解能力
<iMadper> Pudge: 我好久没吃药了
<Pudge> iMadper: 闺蜜有蛋用
<Pudge> iMadper: 要强势，死皮赖脸
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃不懂, 喜欢一个人, 就让她开心
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我做不到
<iMadper> Pudge: 我有时做不到, 有时做得到...
<Mayaer> iMadper: 早～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 乃反应真慢...
<Pudge> iMadper: 是要让她开心，但那个人必须是我！
<iMadper> Pudge: 要审时度势呀, 孩子
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哈哈  我在找歌
<iMadper> Mayaer: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac501841
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 新一代的神曲诞生了！《小白脸》一起来膜拜吧 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> Mayaer: 早说嘛, 我帮你推荐
<Pudge> iMadper: 度你妹啊，那你现在这行为算什么，难道你的最终目的不是霸占？
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀, 但是不用那么强势的
<Pudge> 我艹，又是a站，a站大神太多
<Mayaer> iMadper: 好呀好呀
<iMadper> Mayaer: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac501841
<Pudge> 不敢看，看了总觉得自卑
<iMadper> Pudge: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac739546
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 有史以来最好听的翻唱版本《十年》。灵魂在颤抖啊！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Mayaer> 这种歌太毁三观了。。。
<Pudge> 不过弹幕看习惯了，再看youtube老觉得少点啥。。
<Mayaer> 其实我在找葬花吟。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 葬花？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 承认吧, 其实你就是喜欢这种歌
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天有个啥中文书写大赛，有我原来中学的
<jiero> 不过找中学生参加那个大赛太便宜他们了
<iMadper> jiero: 听写大赛吧?
<jiero> 恩
<Mayaer> iMadper: 尼玛。。。。
<jiero> 应该找成年干部
<iMadper> jiero: 那些都是提笔忘字的文盲...
 * iMadper 我也提笔忘字了
<Pudge> iMadper: 改用五笔
<iMadper> Pudge: 不会
<iMadper> Pudge: 学习成本好高呀
<Mayaer> 饿了。。
<Mayaer> 好想吃家里的炸鸡排。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 还好，我初中学过，但是上学期间不准用电脑，放假就忘光了。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你快出来
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且确实好多字不会写，根本没法打。不适合我这种。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: http://baike.baidu.com/picview/59078/59078/0/bba1cd11728b47104a0c1bc6c2cec3fdfc03239d.html#albumindex=0&picindex=1
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 图片_百度百科
<Mayaer> iMadper: 你妹！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 仓颉输入法豪
<Mayaer> iMadper: 不带你这么报复社会的！！
<Pudge> iMadper: 听说过没见过，咋输入的
<iMadper> Mayaer: 叉烧拉肠
<Pudge> iMadper: 也是笔画？
<iMadper> Pudge: 是
<iMadper> Pudge: 郑码最快貌似
<Mayaer> iMadper: 我就想吃家里的炸鸡排
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你是说这个? http://home.meishichina.com/recipe-63441.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ err: no title
<Pudge> 睡了，年纪大了熬不起。
<Mayaer> iMadper: 不是这种～
<iMadper> Pudge: 安
<Mayaer> iMadper: 这种南京也能买到～
<Mayaer> Pudge: 在哪里呀？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 有叉烧肉好吃吗?
<iMadper>  /kick pudge_dodo  dodo你妹呀
<Mayaer> iMadper: 没吃过。。不知道。。
<Pudge_dodo> iMadper: 法语，睡觉。。
<iMadper> Pudge_dodo: 不错.
<Mayaer> Pudge_dodo: 晚安
<Pudge_dodo> 我艹你们还让不让人睡了。。
<Pudge_dodo> 不停的弹
 * iMadper 法国人睡觉一定打呼噜, 不然干嘛叫这个
<iMadper> for i in
<iMadper> while True do  ping Pudge_dodo ; sleep 3; done
<iMadper> Mayaer: http://baike.baidu.com/view/85694.htm  怎么样?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 艇仔粥_百度百科
 * iMadper 洗澡去
<Pudge_dodo> iMadper: 你想多了， dormir， dodo相当于中文睡觉觉。。口语。。
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哇，这个看起来不错
<iMadper> Pudge_dodo: 合着你还顺便卖了个萌...
<Mayaer> iMadper: 你是广东人啊？
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不是. 我希望我是
<iMadper> Mayaer: 大吃国臣民多幸福
<Mayaer> 话说最近猫叔的ID是啥啊
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哈哈，好吧
<iMadper> Mayaer: 一生中, 最好吃的牛肉丸, 最好喝的粥, 最好的点心, 都是在广州吃得
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哇，我下个月去广州
<Mayaer> iMadper: 不对，，是十一
<iMadper> Mayaer: 去之前来找我, 我告诉你都要吃啥
<iMadper> Mayaer: 要去哪儿玩
<Mayaer> iMadper: 嗯嗯
<iMadper> Mayaer: 四年广州游荡经验
<Mayaer> iMadper: 嘿嘿
<Mayaer> iMadper: 广州有这么好嘛。。
<Mayaer> 蓝盆友也极力推荐
<Mayaer> 让我毕业以后去广州，说一定会喜欢广州的。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 很悠闲的城市
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哇～
<Mayaer> iMadper: 可是我怕热。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 除了潮汕话和客家话让你很恼火之外
<iMadper> Mayaer: 空调...
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哈哈
<Mayaer> iMadper: 不习惯，，
<Mayaer> iMadper: 俺们威海都不用空调
<Mayaer> iMadper: 而且离我家太远了啦～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 好吧....
 * iMadper 洗澡去... 拖延症是病, 得电
<Mayaer> 何弃疗。。
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 用了5年的火狐 最近有点想转入chrome下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448161 有些网页没chrome排版好 火狐的同步我可能没用明白。。。win同步到linux 或者 同步回来 总是有些小毛病 软件设置也没了 比chrome 丑一点点 插件齐全是我最喜欢火狐的地方 感觉chrome发展到现在 都应该有相应的替代品了吧 大家有什
<^k^> >> 么想说的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2013-08-31 9:56
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • transmission下载无速度，端口测试已关闭，求破！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448163 端口是51413,经过命令查看是开通的。 选区_004.png 也做了端口映射，也能看到端口信息。为毛测试还是端口已关闭？ 选区_002.png 选区_003.png 求破，陆续折腾了2天了。EE，饭团给看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xclidong
<^k^> >> bo — 2013-08-31 10:58
<backspaceyao> hello!
<dfceaef> hi
<^k^> dfceaef:点点点.  11:04 
<dfceaef> .....这是机器人么
<dfceaef> hi
<^k^> dfceaef:点点点.  11:05 
<jiero> Mayaer: 吃饭了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 程序下载命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448164 我用telosb和micaz平台，将程序编译成可下载的机器码，怎么将.srec文件通过U口下载到msp430中呢？终端命令是什么？谢谢了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglixiao — 2013-08-31 11:16
<jiero> iMadper: 睡吧
<sam-nya> 回复太长的时候怎么白屏了。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04无法识别Android手机怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448165 按照网上的方法可以识别了，但是不能往手机读取文件，怎么办？本人菜鸟，能否写个详细的教程，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 renwukeren — 2013-08-31 11:50
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Square 技术团队开源Vim 配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448166 程序员 写道 "Square 是业界知名移动支付公司，他们官博最近 发文透露 （ 中文 ），他们工程师在使用很多种代码编辑器：Sublime、IntelliJ、Xcode 和 Vim，其中 Vim 是使用最多的。随着时间推移，在 Square 的 Vim 粉丝把配置、快捷方式和插
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu PHP5.3降到PHP5.2出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448173 执行：apt-get install $php_installed时有如下提示错误： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that s
<^k^> >> ome required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may h …
<pity> 有什么办法能分析出 flash 里调用的一些 url 吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • LXDE的"伸展以适应屏幕"和"伸展以充满整个屏幕"有什么区别?效果貌似一样. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448174 LXDE的"伸展以适应屏幕"和"伸展以充满整个屏幕"有什么区别?效果貌似一样. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-31 13:11
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google取消著名的“20% free time”管理制度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448175 Please refer to the following webpage: http://big5.ifeng.com/gate/big5/tech.if ... 25_0.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2013-08-31 13:21
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Texmaker 4.0.4 发布，LaTex 文档制作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448176 Texmaker 4.0.4 支持 Poppler 0.24 版本，修复了在 ARM 架构下的编译问题，支持编辑器中的图像拖放操作。 Texmaker 集成了很多的工具便于在制作LaTex文档。是一个并不依赖kde的QT程序。 05143215_lG9J.png 来源： oschina 统计信息: 发表于 由 levee —
<^k^> >> 2013-08-31 13:37
 * slucx 估计我的debian卡是因为木有插电源的原因…
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：鸟　语 阿凡提夸耀自己说：“我懂得鸟语。” 这话让皇帝听到了。皇帝就带着阿凡提去打猎。走着走着，碰到了一座塌毁了的破土墙。皇帝在土墙下听到一只猫头鹰在“咕咕”的叫，就问阿凡提：“你听它在说什么呢？” “它这样说呢，”阿凡提回答，“如果皇帝还是这样往下压榨
<^k^> >> ，不久他的国家也就要跟我的老窝一样子。”
<pity> 请教个问题，python 2.3.4 既没 easy_install 又没 pip，怎么安装模块呢？
<niac> 昨天刚状django
<niac> 看了篇教程，感觉蛮简单的，动起手来又无所适从
<jiero> 晕倒
<niac> 不想上班
<jiero> 不会照相啊。
<liemehoc> 中行的emv全币种白金   是不是必须搬砖才能办啊
<cnfczn> xfce look上好多类似win7的aero效果的主题,怎么下载下来到我这里就不行呢.
<black_angel> hihi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何将一段乱码正常显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448177 比如这样一段乱码： ¡¡¡¡ÀµÂ×îì¶û°§žèÀµÂ×îì¶û°§žè(Ô­ÒëÃûΪ"×ÏÌ«ÑôÖ®žè") ¡¡¡¡×÷ÕߣºÇÇÖÎÂí¶¡(George R.R. Martin)·­Ò룺ÕÅϵ¹ú Ìṩ£ºGoblin ¡¡¡¡³öì¶1978ÄêÌšÍ县ÎÄѧ³ö°æÉç·¢ÐеģŒº£µÄËÀ
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.10 network-manager bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448178 原来12.04的时候连接我们学校的802.11x的无线的时候，只需要在配置的时候输入一次用户名和密码，然后就可以连接上了。更新到这个版本后发现老连接不上，而且还一直弹框要求输入用户名密码，大家有没有碰到这个问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> >> 于 由 HelloAndroid — 2013-08-31 16:39
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 本地终端tty1异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448179 tty1异常,不能输命令,就只能看到最左上角有个光标在闪烁,但是很奇怪的是tty2,tty3..tty6都是正常的,可以正常输入各种命令 不知这种情况该怎么解决~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shiqun_ld — 2013-08-31 16:49
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8 UEFI啟動安裝UBUNTU 啟動介面根本沒有UBUNTU選項 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448182 本本用UEFI+GPT安装了WIN8,想UBUNTU装在另一个分区,却不行,安装完了,找不着启动的地,菜鸟级的不知道如何设置 , 在英文官方网只看到说UEFI的要用13.04且64版才行,但没看到哪里说WIN8和13.04共存,且也没看到设置方法. 晕得
<^k^> >> 很. 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlyc — 2013-08-31 17:07
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 只留下Enlightenment够用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448183 如果我把和gnome有关的都删了，单靠e17可不可以满足日常需求呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NarcissusRe` — 2013-08-31 17:17
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助FreeBSD PACKAGESITE设置无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448185 在.cshrc里写入 Code: setenv  PACKAGESITE     ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/ 用sudo pkg_add -r 无效 可是su切换到root 却可以 这究竟是为什么呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavfin — 2013-08-31 17:33
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 今天 Maya来了，说家里无法上irc
<adam8157> haha
<imtxc> liemehoc: 别办白金嘛
<gfrog_aw1y> adam8157: 搬完了？
<adam8157> gfrog_aw1y: 搬完了
<imtxc> gfrog_aw1y: 收到本儿了？
<adam8157> gfrog_aw1y: 好凄惨啊, 住得
<gfrog_aw1y> imtxc: .
<gfrog_aw1y> adam8157: 哈？
<gfrog_aw1y> test
<imtxc> gfrog_aw1y: x230?
<^k^> gfrog_aw1y:点点点.  17:47 
<gfrog_aw1y> imtxc: .
 * gfrog_aw1y 妈蛋，kde出错。
<imtxc> gfrog_aw1y: 他家在 51nb 上名气挺大，就不知道货怎么样
 * gfrog_aw1y 重启去
<adam8157> gfrog: 感觉如何? 内存自己留着了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 留着了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 等着送人
<gfrog> adam8157: 终于找到比现在台式机快的机器了。lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: capslock果然看不出来，妈蛋，准备做个脚本显示在屏幕上了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的做法是map成esc
<gfrog> adam8157: 键盘布局也换了，用起来很奇怪
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，对，那个esc做的太渣了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也换下
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前的esc大, 比较爽
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯。 在公司拷数据。
<gfrog> adam8157: 一会去新疆馆子撸串儿不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以啊, 不过我吃不了多少, 中午吃太饱了
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 不行, 我在等房东
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我喝豆汁儿去了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 重口wei
<imtxc> gfrog: 球送内存
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃是妹纸嘛？
<Mayaer> gfrog 你猜～
<gfrog> Mayaer: 这还用猜，死基佬一只
<Mayaer> gfrog 。。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: gfrog和imtxc很熟很熟
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu默认安装的字体肿么这么差，我记得好象是要微调一下是嘛？
<Mayaer> jiero: 几分熟？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 艾玛，当叔在！！
<adam8157> Mayaer: emma!
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃font DPI设到多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没设置
<adam8157> gfrog: X会自动设置的
<jiero> Mayaer: 烤过
<jiero> 不知道几分
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，你用awesome？
<adam8157> gfrog: ç³»
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，我去看看X设成了多少。
<adam8157> roylez: http://money.163.com/13/0830/21/97ICBC5Q00252G50.html#from=money_index
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 武汉或是负债率最高城市：债务如雪球越滚越大_网易财经
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在10号字太大，9号又小
<adam8157> gfrog: 我终端里用14号字
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃有大显示器好伐
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的X自动设成多少了？ 我这还是96
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有大显示器的时候就用14...
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么看
<gfrog> adam8157: Xorg.0.log
<gfrog> adam8157: 那字得多大。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 248 [    25.092] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (123, 121)
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦。乃的分辨率到底是多少啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog:    1366x768       60.0*+
<gfrog> adam8157: 求桌面截图 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/269326
<gfrog> adam8157: 120+DPI加上14号字才这么点？ 我不信
<adam8157> gfrog: 你可以全屏比较一下   31 xterm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=14
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我这里10号字体一样大。 我DPI都调到90了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不要自己去调DPI...
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛儿？
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为dpi是算出来的, 你随便写的不准
<jiero> 1366 分辨率我还没见过
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过你对这个不敏感
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就按96算，我的10号字体还是比你的大。
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: dpi不对的时候, 屏幕上看到的字和实际上大小不一致
<adam8157> gfrog: 你怎么设置的字体....
<gfrog> adam8157: DejaVu Sans Mono/10
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 我这个是pixelsize
<adam8157> lol
 * gfrog 中文字体忘了咋搞了，现在是虚的，像是microhei木有使用似的。
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
 * gfrog 貌似以前的做法是删掉zenhei
<Mayaer> adam8157: 嘻嘻～
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我昨天刚回南京，家里都开始冷了～
<adam8157> gfrog: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> Mayaer: 开学期间各种谣言吧?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 啥谣言。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: "新学期新气象, 好好学习, 天天向上" 之类的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈，大学没那么花哨。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 顶多辅导员来说几句
<adam8157> gfrog: 我应该直接制定size而不是pixelsize
<adam8157> 10号好小
<ugoub> 弄了个试用的vps说的Ubuntu12.04结果装上后，连c compiler都没有……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我改成size=11
<adam8157> le
<gfrog> adam8157: 删掉一堆乱七八糟的泰文和韩文字体以后，终于好了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 默认安装带的垃圾太多了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多年没用了 不清楚...
<adam8157> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/13/0831/17/97KF7RHQ00051CCL.html?f=resysBvalid1#www_resys
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 阿森纳欲压哨扫购 卡卡本泽马+4000万镑妖人在列_网易体育
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的房子什么时候到期
<Pudge_dodo> gfrog: http://pxcalc.com/
<^k^> Pudge_dodo ... ⇪ PX CALC: DPI Calculator with Dot Pitch, Size, Aspect Ratio, Pixels, and Megapixels
<gfrog> adam8157: nex Jan. maybe
<gfrog> adam8157: next Jan. maybe
<adam8157> gfrog: 看懂了..
 * gfrog 终于调明白了。。
<cnfczn> linux吧又被爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还用laptop-mode么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 用
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得乃说这个包有bug来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 内核bug 被它触发了, 后来内核修了
<gfrog> adam8157: cool
<freeflying> gfrog,  230还折腾啥分辨率啊
<gfrog> freeflying: DPI
<gfrog> adam8157: TP越做越差劲了。Fn的快捷键少了几个
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在触摸板都没快捷键关了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 那悲催的显示屏，还啥DPI啊，默认的96就不错了
<freeflying> gfrog, 而且gnome3里不能改dpi了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，看了下，似乎确实是96比较合适
<freeflying> gfrog, gnome3里是hardcode的96
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧去吐槽帽帽的攻城狮
<Pudge> gfrog:  http://pxcalc.com/ 这个网站自己算分辨率啊
<Pudge> 错了， 是自己算dpi
<Pudge> 。
<freeflying> gfrog, Your screen’s info
<freeflying> DPI: 165.63
<freeflying> Dot Pitch: 0.1534mm
<freeflying> Size: 11.59" × 6.52" (29.44cm × 16.56cm)
<freeflying> Aspect Ratio: 16 × 9 (1.78:1)
<Pudge> 165？ 你多大的屏幕啊
<adam8157> 125.37, 和intel驱动给我自动设置的dpi一致 嗯嗯
<Pudge> 分辨率1600*900, 对角线呢？多少寸的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 好大。
<Pudge> 这nm， 165 dpi，只有11 inch啊？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有高效率的,支持宏编辑的文本处理软件吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448186 最近有比较复杂文本替换~~~ 一个大的文本下有200个字符需要替换(需要支持正规表达式,而且替换的东西有部分需要变话 我原来在win下使用notepad++录制宏,但是notepad++的宏是不能编辑的,每次变了之后需要重
<^k^> >> 新录制,很烦琐啊 word是可以的,但是执行效率太低,大文本会卡死 想问一下linux或者w …
<imtxc> gfrog: ... 可以是
<imtxc> gfrog: 送内存就可以
<gfrog> imtxc: ……没下限的家伙
<imtxc> gfrog: 为嘛不自己海淘
<gfrog> imtxc: 海淘也不便宜。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
<imtxc> 唉，我攒钱换个 x220 就满意了
<imtxc> 收个二手不知道划算不
<gfrog> imtxc: SKS有二手x201,I5的CPU
<gfrog> imtxc: 2.5k上下
<imtxc> gfrog: 不错
<imtxc> gfrog: 在哪
<imtxc> 他家
<imtxc> 五道口？
<gfrog> imtxc: 配置:I5-520M 2.4G/4G/320G/LED背光 12.1WXGA(1280*800)/Intel GMA 5700集显/无线/蓝
<gfrog> 牙/摄像头
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个2350
<imtxc> 201 有 ips 的么
<imtxc> 不过至少比1366 768好点儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 目测你可以换新的220或者230的屏幕，尺寸应该一样。
<imtxc> 230 不是 16：9 么
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，是么？ 没感觉出来。你这么一说好像是有点扁
<imtxc> gfrog: 带鱼嘛
<imtxc> 你不是1366 786 么
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 那就太扁
<imtxc> 不过 201 可能可以换 affs 屏
 * gfrog 点了4小时左右，硬盘烫死。
 * gfrog X的散热确实是麻烦。
<imtxc> gfrog: 晕，不是散热挺不错么
<slucx> gfrog: 230的散热很好
<gfrog> imtxc: slucx 一点没发现。比老T410还热
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，ubuntu的lxc建起来，默认用户是啥？或者root有密码么？
<slucx> gfrog: 木有超过45度
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的不烫... 现在47度
<adam8157> cpu
 * adam8157 我去躺会儿 累
<imtxc> gfrog: 果断 ssd 啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 别把 x 跟 t 比嘛，你要跟 hp 比
<imtxc> 然后找个 dell 什么的比比
<imtxc> 要是还不开心，找个 什么地球人之类的游戏本儿比比。。
<slucx> imtxc: 外星人的真心买不起
<imtxc> slucx: 我说的地球人儿
 * slucx 刚装的xp虚拟机，咋知道有毒木有啊？ 真心不放心
<slucx> 想用网银呢
<imtxc> slucx: 毒就毒了
<imtxc> slucx: 跟光大买个有 bug 的软件帮你赚钱
<slucx> imtxc: 可是网银啊，钱丢了咋办？
<imtxc> slucx: 转到我的卡里
<imtxc> slucx: 我不用网银
<slucx> imtxc: 汗
<imtxc> slucx: 转吧，我发你卡号
<slucx> imtxc: 发吧
<imtxc> slucx: 我不收手续费啊
<slucx> imtxc: 好，你发吧
<slucx> imtxc: 顺便发户主名跟行名
<imtxc> slucx: 63001513737050016350 工行， 郭每每
<slucx> imtxc: 我去…
<imtxc> slucx: 转吧，转的时候备注里面注明我发的卡号，不然明天美美不穿情趣内衣给我
<ugoub> （OO）
<imtxc> 这里乱说话不会被抓吧
<ugoub> (--)
<slucx> imtxc: 聊天内容你可以去google查看
<slucx> imtxc: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/08/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> slucx ⇪ ti: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/08/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<imtxc> 算了
<imtxc> 抓就抓
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好mina
<slucx> imtxc: 明天会有人去你家抄水表的
<ugoub> 趁早把陷阱设好
<IsoaSFlus> 有谁知道ubuntu怎么设置代理服务器吗
<slucx> adam8157: 估计我本子卡是昨天没有插电的原因…
<Pudge> iMadper: 又在骚扰妹子？
<liemehoc> imtxc: 不是白金没有两倍积分啊   那还不如长城环球通的M卡了
<liemehoc> imtxc: M卡比V卡还有汇率优势
<liemehoc> 而且好像也没有5%返现？
 * slucx 163源又有问题了
<happyaron> slucx: ustc的
<IsoaSFlus> 163不是早就挂了么
<Ahe> 又活了
<imtxc> 163 挂了好久啊
<jiero> 每秒10张是那种2048×1024的。
<jiero> 不过这相机和手机几乎一样大。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 如何创建wifi热点供android使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448187 ubuntu13.04 如何创建wifi热点供android使用，机子上的win7开热点就能用，按照网上的方法ubuntu开的热点android手机搜不到，求大神指点。。。 是否可以建一个windows虚拟机直接控制无线网卡从而创建wifi热点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 r
<^k^> >> ecessburton — 2013-08-31 21:22
<slucx> adam8157: 你awesome配置多大的字体？感觉眼睛不够用了啊
<adam8157> slucx: 10
<slucx> adam8157: 刚也改成10了
<jiero> adam8157: 话说算起来是多少点？
<slucx> adam8157: 以前的配置，用的8
<adam8157> jiero: 啥
<jiero> adam8157: 96 DPI 和 10号字配合
<adam8157> jiero: 不鸡到
<imtxc> adam8157: 先森你点的鸡到了
<imtxc> jiero: 有新相机了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu流行的chromium看PPTV比较卡还是chrome比较好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448188 用软件中心的chromium看看一些直播的网站，发现总是会卡顿，换成firefox也是一样，百度了一下可能是因为adobe flash player的版本的问题，但是去官网找了一边也只有这个11.2的版本，并且安装说明下载还是没用，不
<^k^> >> 过中间有个说明是chrome自带了11.8的版本，于是下载了一个chrome安装了一下，问题就 …
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • America's Army 2.5 （美国陆军）Linux版 截图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448189 2.5Assist的界面，需要”http://battletracker.com/“注册账户，登录后右下角会绿色圆点及你游戏名称，和America's Army 2.5一样需要完成教学任务才可以正式游戏，并且你的军衔数据会保存到http://battletracker.com/的账户，2.5Assist
<^k^> >> 提供了显卡声卡检测支持，运行库检测，地图包升级，PB反作弊升级等功能非常方便 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu有没有像CCPROXY这种代理软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448190 ubuntu有没有像CCPROXY这种代理软件？推荐一个。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 siebel — 2013-08-31 21:57
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。
<cnfczn> 好像被坑了..现在还是显示的ip
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lxc-create -n blah -t ubuntu -n -- -b <YOU LOGINNMAE>
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 这样自动适用你的用户名和密码，还mount你的home分区
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 恩，看到默认的用户名了。是ubuntu/ubuntu
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那个你用chroot改就好了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 然后fedora的template没法用，一直abort
<freeflying> gfrog_here, systemd的缘故
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 明天仔细看看问题出在哪，给丫打个patch
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 6500要5800, 新飞度5300，没悬念应该是新飞度了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不是，貌似是国内的镜像问题。那个脚本下载rpm的时候没仔细检查。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: gxgx
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个价位wiggle上收到105套件的可能性貌似很小
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，这倒是
<freeflying> gfrog_here, Updating / installing...
<freeflying>    1:fedora-release-14
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个template太悲催了，乃发补丁改吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 14....
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我试图装19，完全不给力
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 据说fedora team自己有个template，但是丫的在Fedora上都用不起来。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这种ubuntu维护的包，我需要先把patch发到upstream去吧？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc 这个包
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: “lxc” package : Ubuntu
<freeflying> gfrog_here, upstream更快
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 去找下丫的upstream在哪，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似是http://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/mirrorlist?repo=fedora-$release&arch=$arch  这个二货给的地址和真实的 mirror不一样， 这个二货
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>2.14 kiB, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<freeflying> 给了默认的是ustc, ustc的redirect到163,  r然后目录结构不对
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我下午试的时候是给的正确的mirror，但是ustc这个二货回了个302,结果curl不认识。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 改 template吧，让它支持手动添加mirror选项
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，这是个好主意
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 明天来做这个事儿。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, bash脚本
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这还不分分钟的事情啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 晚上家里网速慢的想杀人。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我估计lxc的repo我都clone不回来。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/libvirt-defaults-and-openvswitch-bridge-performance/#comments
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ libvirt defaults (and openvswitch bridge performance) | S3hh's Blog
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我这里lxc没法适用ovs
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃要用gre？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不用gre啊，只是想都换到ovs上来
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那那个人怎么说GRE支不支持的问题了？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不知道啊，那是我司专门在做lxc的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我这个问题看到有人在 lxc的ml上也发过
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 现在乃有啥问题？ 两个lxc在ovs上不通？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还是lxc扔进ovs的bridge之后没法连接外部网络？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我用 ovs代替linx的bridge,  lxc根本就起不来
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 起不来。。。 hmmm...
<freeflying> lxc-start: failed to attach ‘vethx1RO3J’ to the bridge ‘ovsbr0′ : Operation not supported
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看来是哪个socks选项不支持。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没去折腾，最近事多，懒得去看了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 下个月我捣鼓捣鼓试试， lol
<freeflying> 明天就是下个月了 lol gfrog_here
<gfrog_here> freeflying: bingo，这不买了本子准备开搞了么。
<freeflying>  gfrog_here lxc要是能支持passthrough，估计还比较靠谱，不然performance会比较成问题
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你们做过qeme的网络压力测试没
<freeflying> 要是跑3-40个vm, hypervisor上的网络还能扛得住不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 应该没问题。ibm好像搞过这种测试。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我们这边做的都比较小规模，10个以内的vm吧。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/discuss/2013-April/009555.html 这里说那个错误可能是因为用了brctl的命令
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ ti: [ovs-discuss] LXC and OpenVSwitch on Ubuntu 12.10
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我去看看丫怎么搞的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 1001     err = ioctl(fd, SIOCBRADDIF, &ifr); 目测确实是系统调用用错了
<cece> ls
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lxc_start.c里？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: network.c
<gfrog_here> freeflying:  983 int lxc_bridge_attach(const char *bridge, const char *ifname)
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这里应该检查bridge类型吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 给丫发个补丁吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我看看ovs-brctl怎么干的。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不会查bridge类型 @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=315658&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出2013款捷安特TCR C2 S号码，因不懂规则被毙，重新发帖 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这个不错
<freeflying> 不过最近看到很多说武汉的tcr c2买6500
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 确实不错，收了吧。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 目测比905合适，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 已出 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 悲催的trek2.1 人还有出8k
 * adam8157 拜两位壕
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ovs给bridge添加接口用哪个命令啊？ ovs-vsctl？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 对
 * gfrog_here 不懂ovs的结构，看代码完全没头绪，函数名都看不懂。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 周一来问问huntxu
<gfrog_here> freeflying: ovs的port是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, port?
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 一个vs需要先添加一系列port之后才能把tap设备attach到port上嘛？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，vs上的port
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没看过代码
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过看了一圈ovs的代码，可以肯定是lxc那里写错了。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 直接system()一个ovs-vsctl都比这样ioctl靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 之前ovs有个兼容linux bridge的模块，现在没了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看我刚才贴那个ml的讨论，12.10左右的时候被移除了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ovs 3.9版本时drop的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 目测ovs和lxc还是大有可为的。lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我这样的 linux使用者，lxc确实很方便，比kvm好
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过vos的contributor 列表长长的一大坨，大家都很想在这上分一块儿蛋糕啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, lol
 * gfrog_here 碎叫
<nyfair> hi hi hi
<^k^> 05:14
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 做了一个VLC专用的播放列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448194 屏幕截图.jpg 根据 @mraandtux 的置顶贴而做 请用VLC打开，totem虽然能打开并解析，但是有图像无声音 所以地址均来自企鹅直播，所以速度很棒，共有48个台（44个有效台），广东电信基本秒开。 另有5个台，就算在网页上看，也提示要安装
<immanuelyp> hi all
<^k^> immanuelyp:点点点.  07:29 
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请问一下xfce4.10设置桌面的右键菜单要编辑哪个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448195 如题，~/.config/xfce4/下面找了老半天都没有找到menu，其它位置也没发现。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fjqzdhlzh — 2013-09-01 7:47
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-01
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装卡着不动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448196 安装UBUNTU13.04，用U盘启动安装，进入界面后选择语言点下一步，然后选择连接网络，选择安装中下载补丁，选择安装中下载第三方软件，然后点继续，但不会转到下个页面，而是卡在这里，长时间没反应，只能点退出，进入试用模式下，然后再
<imtxc> 怎么又一个 im 辈的
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> imtxc: 米国要打الجمهوريّة العربيّة السّوريّة了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有限的
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么有限?
<imtxc> iMadper: 说是有限的打击？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不出动地面部队登录الجمهوريّة العربيّة السّوريّة而已
<imtxc> 主要丫们用化学武器，这个过分了
<imtxc> 老米也看不下去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚看了sb中国新闻的评论
<imtxc> 环球小报？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 是视频
<iMadper> imtxc: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjAzMTQwNzI0.html?f=19695228   看标题
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjAzMTQwNzI0.html?f=19695228 -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 脸色。。。
<imtxc> 你居然还看新闻
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还在研究叙利亚的意识形态
<iMadper> 聯合國大會於2月16日以137票贊成10票反對通過譴責敘利亞巴沙爾政府對人民實施屠殺的決議案   我想知道, 10票里面都有谁.
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/269398  我在 s-tab 的时候， 不想让它给我把 calendar 展开，怎么做
<imtxc> calendar 这一个里面的内容，我只想在手动移动到那里，然后 tab 的时候展开
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道...
<iMadper> imtxc: 没这么奇葩的需求
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 总觉得注释能做到
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在这个里面记录了一些生日，全展开就太长了
<imtxc> iMadper: 10个里面肯定没有要给看脸色的那俩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 生日... 单独一个文件, 然后也加到agent里面就行了
<imtxc> 那俩是一票否决的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 64位ubuntu12.04视频播放软件颜色错误。请问如何设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448197 64位ubuntu12.04视频播放软件颜色错误。请问如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-09-01 9:34
<imtxc> 估计是 **** 斯坦 金*** 之类
<iMadper> imtxc: *朗
<iMadper> imtxc: 买了一个这个: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B0095DE73Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 防晒速干长袖T恤 男式 D60410-Marmot 土拨鼠运动户外健身-亚马逊
<imtxc> 速干啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 199, 黑色. 跑步神器, 马上就凉快了.
<imtxc> 目前无货
<iMadper> imtxc: 我周五买的.
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 淘宝上面360左右吧
<imtxc> 这个是秋天穿的？
<iMadper> imtxc: amazon经常乱定价
<iMadper> imtxc: 冬天也可以呀, 这个外面是抓绒, 再外面是羽绒服?
<imtxc> 那过两天淘宝就能收到 250 的了
<iMadper> imtxc: taobao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Hsi6nz&id=19041573478
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 防晒速干长袖T恤 男式 D60410-淘宝网
<roylez> iMadper: 你丫才乱定价
<iMadper> roylez: 啥?
 * iMadper 去吃羊肉馅包子去.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 升级到13.10之后。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448198 先说好到，内存占用好像少了很多，但是。。。 compiz卡出翔来。。。看了一眼显卡正确识别，难道彻底放弃GMA945来吗。。。 还有就是之前版本的触摸板右边可以上下滚动翻页，现在木有了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 c_coolguy — 2013-09-01 9:51
<abc_> ^k^: hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:33 
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，昨晚说那个lxc-fedora的bug，在staging里已经有人修好了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 刚刚去美利达了，没我的尺寸
<gfrog_here> freeflying: S/M都没有？！
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不能吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 163源更新一直卡着不动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448199 更新时一直卡在这，等了很久了，不知道是什么原因，也有试过换源，没用，求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-01 10:45
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 美亚跑鞋20off呢 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/299129
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Amazon 美国亚马逊 跑鞋 满$100享8折优惠码 RUNFALL1 _Amazon优惠_优惠券码_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 他们店没有，那哥们忽悠我上905
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那就去别的店呗
<freeflying> gfrog_here, DFH上有个人6k出r905
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 也不错。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: http://www.merida.cn/cn/servers/index6.asp?BigClass=%B1%B1%BE%A9
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 美利达
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 主要不懂，不敢入
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=319508&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 尺寸小出售爱车 美利达公路 R905 9成新 接刀 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 难道你去的这家店？ 美利达顺义马坡专卖店	北京市顺义区马坡镇泰和宜园4号楼1-2层110
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你咋知道啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 丫网站上写的。顺义就这一家。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 望京还有店
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 顺义至少有三家啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那其他的应该都不靠谱。mld官网上就这一个。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 905感觉就不如自己装了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 905架子还不错啦。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这个6k的也不比自己装贵
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  这个二手的，你有QQ不，看能不能跟他刀下
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 关键我不懂，不敢入二手
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 擦，原来是6k8，估计砍不到6k
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 下面一堆6k2等着接盘呢
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我搞错了， 以为是6k呢
<freeflying> gfrog_here, http://www.wiggle.com/moser-bikes-111-105-2013/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ wiggle.com | Moser Bikes 111 105 2013 | Road Bikes - Race
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你觉得这个多少值得入
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃的笔记本背包用的啥牌子啥型号？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这。。。 1k胖子？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 移动送的个新秀丽，用了6年多了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 飞度吧，找家大店
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕。。 我还是继续用lenovo那个破红点好了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 飞度没了，新的叫极速905
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我有个ubuntu的messager bag
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啊，就是那个了。大店肯定有车能试，然后你找小店砍价要赠品呗
<freeflying> gfrog_here, tcr 6500贵了500
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 等过阵子买个osprey好了，丫有型号可以夹自行车头盔
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 高端啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还得入头盔和手套
<imtxc> 膜拜买第N部车的壕们 gfrog_here freeflying
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好包可以用很久很久，而且也用的放心。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 最终你买了哪个mp3
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃要买啥头盔？先买个渣头盔用好了，年底等甩货特价
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 是啊，我的这个新秀丽就用了6年+了，之前经常装2-3个本子
<gfrog_here> imtxc: clip zip，但是我还木有出手。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu13.04附加驱动不存在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448200 大神们，为毛13.04的附加驱动没有啊，我想做个3d特效，本人ubuntu新手前来学习，i5本本，gt630m双显卡 上图 大神求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 carl-relax — 2013-09-01 10:55
<freeflying> imtxc, 小米盒子
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 急速905是官方定价5380  来我们店可以送赠品 码表 梁包 水壶架 互链贴 车锁 绑腿 车灯 手套 这些都可以商量.店在海淀 上庄大桥
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似一般也只能送这些
<cnfczn> linux吧又开始了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，价格的话能讲下来1百块可能就不错了。 lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总快上 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Cyclone/858988?s=859058
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/%23!article/Cyclone/858988?p=1%23a5 -- unhandled responsein get body
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没qq啊，帮我咨询下，这个折扣我就上6500了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 好，我看能不能问到。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 85折非常好啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 加了那群但是木有反应。。。
<ackerl> 将texlive使用iso文件安装在/usr/local/texlive文件夹里，在终端找不到，无法运行，path有设置，但是直接运行还是提示程序未安装
<ackerl> path是在$HOME/.profile设置的
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 估计吃饭了吧，价格确实不错啊，现在买车都折扣的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 那我也吃饭去。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 谢了
<cnfczn> StarBrilliant: hello
<imtxc> ackerl: source .profile
<StarBrilliant> cnfczn: 你召唤我么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu13.04如何添加文件的打开方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448203 我需要用qt creator打开一个后缀为pro的文件,但是右键打开方式中只有gedit,vim,我在网上查了一下,说是需要编辑~/.local/share/applications下的一个文件,我在这个目录下的mimeapps.list文件中搜索pro找到这么一行内容: vnd.nokia.qt.qmakeprofile=
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu13.04如何添加文件的打开方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448202 我需要用qt creator打开一个后缀为pro的文件,但是右键打开方式中只有gedit,vim,我在网上查了一下,说是需要编辑~/.local/share/applications下的一个文件,我在这个目录下的mimeapps.list文件中搜索pro找到这么一行内容: vnd.nokia.qt.qmakeprofile=
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • OpenELEC卡死在安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448204 换了个U盘做启动盘，还是一样 下载了3个版本，还是卡死 Generic Builds，Fusion Builds，Generic OSS Builds Quote: 电脑型号惠普 康柏 Presario CQ40 Notebook PC 笔记本电脑 操作系统Windows XP 专业版 32位 SP3 ( DirectX 9.0c ) 处理器AMD Athlon(速龙) X2 双核 QL-65
<^k^> >> 主板仁宝 30FF (AMD 780G/780V/790GX/890GX) 内存2 GB ( 三星 DDR2 800MHz ) 主硬盘东芝 MK3276GSX ( 3 …
<ackerl> imtxc: source .profile 什么意思？
<ackerl> 提示 是tex尚未安装，我使用iso镜像默认安装的，
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> ackerl: 是 imtxc 大大让你执行一下这条命令
<ackerl> path 是在$HOME/.profile里设置的
<iMadper> ackerl: 完全没理解你的问题... 你找到可执行文件的路径没?
<iMadper> ackerl: 你现在 echo $PATH , 里面有包含latex可执行文件的路径没?
<iMadper> ackerl: 你的 .profile文件里, path怎么设置的?
<iMadper> ackerl: 你先说清楚这三个
<ackerl> 路径在/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux里/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux:/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux:/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux
<ackerl> 3. $HOME/.profile 设置：
<ackerl> export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux"
<ackerl> export MANPATH="$MANPATH:/usr/local/textlive/2013/texmf-dist/doc/man"
<ackerl> export INFOPATH="$INFOPATH:/usr/local/textlive/2013/texmf-dist/doc/info"
<ackerl> 没排版好。。
<iMadper> ackerl: 不用排版了. 也就是说, 你现在echo $PATH 里面已经有正确的路径了?
<iMadper> ackerl: 那就是那个文件没有可执行的权限了吧
<ackerl> 1. 路径在/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux
<ackerl> 2. 回显/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdmusr/local/sbinusr/local/binusr/sbinusr/binsbinbinusr/gamesusr/local/gamesusr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linuxusr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linuxusr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux
<ackerl> 不知道为什么回显里显示了3次路径
<ackerl> 可以执行， 我在那个路径下运行./tex程序可以执行
<iMadper> ackerl: whereis tex
<ackerl> 没显示
<iMadper> ackerl: which tex
<iwii> ackerl: sudo 之后, path不一样
<iMadper> iwii: tex不需要path吧
<iMadper> iwii: 错了, tex不需要sudo吧
<iwii> en..
<ackerl> which tex 也没
<iMadper> ackerl: 你的那个回显的路径, 好怪... 怎么没:
<iMadper> ack
<ackerl> 显示的原因，irc显示成笑脸了
<iMadper> ackerl: 你用的啥irc...
<ackerl> empathy
<iwii> ackerl: 这样执行试试 /usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux/tex
<ackerl> 可以
<iwii> 再给 path 赋值一次试试: export PATH=/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux/:$PATH && tex
<ackerl> 在.profile里export 语句以什么结尾？句末我什么也没加
<iMadper> 有可能是别的路径里面也有tex文件, 但是是个不可执行的文件.
<iMadper> 你把路径放在PATH变量的最前面试试看
<iwii> PATH="/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux:$PATH"
<iwii> 或 PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/textlive/2013/bin/x86_64-linux"
<iMadper> iwii: 咱俩想到一起了
<iMadper> iwii: :-)
<iwii> :)
<iMadper> 这是在多少地方设置过path, 才能变态的出现三次...
<ackerl> 在终端中重设path可行，我改下profile注销试试
<ackerl> 抱歉，刚刚看了下路径多写了个t
<ackerl> 谢谢帮忙
<iMadper> .... ....
<ackerl> 不小心打错了。
<iMadper> .. ..
 * iMadper 不可饶恕
<ackerl> 呃呃
<alejandro_pride> 偷偷说一声啊,终于进来了
<wiiw> iMadper: 我们又被忽悠了..
<alejandro_pride> 为啥?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • google-chrome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448206 我用goAgent科学上网后，来到youtobe网站，想看qt的教程视频。具体网址：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxlB34Cn0zw&list=SP2D1942A4688E9D63 当我打开时，刚开始能播放，然后突然页面就变空白了。 然后网站信息，本来是：此网站的身份已经过GoAgent CA 验证， 现在却变成
<StarBrilliant> 求教各位如何拆卸笔记本键帽，Esc键被我用
<StarBrilliant> 求教各位如何拆卸笔记本键帽，Esc键被我用Vim弄坏了
<StarBrilliant> 照片 http://img.vim-cn.com/fa/917fa2c43b3fee9c9ec5be12a0eec27e1ac58d.jpeg
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: 用力翘
<StarBrilliant> wiiw: 从前还是从后
<StarBrilliant> 还是左边右边？
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: 搞坏了买个新键盘,taobao上面70一个
<StarBrilliant> wiiw: 笔记本笔记本笔记本笔记本笔记本笔记本
<StarBrilliant> 能换我早就换了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问在秦皇岛哪里有卖Ubuntu12.04LTS光盘的，还有就是安装时怎么分区好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448207 请问在秦皇岛哪里能买到Ubuntu12.04LTS光盘的，还有本人是个菜鸟，不知道如何分区，请问怎么分区最好 统计信息: 发表于 由 hickbrown — 2013-09-01 13:46
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: 笔记本也可以换的啊
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.60.r6qoXq&id=20094423731&_u=1l54op9fe8&initiative_new=1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 神舟HASEE 优雅 A460P I3 SW9 SW9D 笔记本键盘-淘宝网
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: 我的笔记本 a460p
<StarBrilliant> ?
<StarBrilliant> wiiw: 真的阿
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 什么笔记本
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 有的笔记本可以拆，有的…………
<StarBrilliant> ...
<StarBrilliant> acer
<StarBrilliant> wait
<StarBrilliant> acer aspire 4830TG
<imtxc> 反正联想或者 tp 的键帽可以拆下来的
<wiiw> imtxc: 一般都可以拆的吧
<wiiw> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.99.cbX5rl&id=18447062340&_u=1l54op1edc&initiative_new=1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 全新 神舟 优雅A460 i3 i5 T35 T45 T65 P60 P61 P62 笔记本键盘-淘宝网
<imtxc> wiiw: 不一定
<StarBrilliant> 我刚刚已经用GNOME的快捷键设置工具把 xdotool key Escape 设置成 Ctrl-[ 了
<StarBrilliant> 至少现在有Esc用了
<imtxc> wiiw: 联想的理论上能拆， 但是我某次为了试确实能不能拆，然后拆了，结果把卡扣弄断了
<imtxc> C-[ 在 vim 里面不用设置吧？
<wiiw> StarBrilliant: 有的: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.94.6cH9hb&id=24151832342&_u=1l54op2d98&initiative_new=1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 宏基 ACER aspire 3830T 3830TG 4755 4830TG 4755G 笔记本键盘-淘宝网
<wiiw> imtxc: c-] 默认是转到定义
<StarBrilliant> imtxc: 我要在别的程序里用Esc
<StarBrilliant> wiiw: C-[
<StarBrilliant> Ctrl-[ 在终端里等价于 Esc
<StarBrilliant> 但是别的程序里不是
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu13.04 google chrome chromium网页浏览器字体显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448209 刚刚装了ubuntu13.04的系统，但是使用google chrome chromium网页浏览器这两个上网的时候蛋疼了，网页显示的模糊，难受，在论坛查了一下，各种解决方法都有，但都好像版本太旧了，不适合新版本的google浏览器，
<^k^> >> 请问有谁知道怎么解决在ubuntu13.04中版本 29.0.1547.62为Google Chrome以及版本 28.0.1500.71 C …
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 反正已经坏了， 往起来拔就是
<StarBrilliant> imtxc: 时好时坏
<StarBrilliant> 今天坏了
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 胆大心细手稳嘛
<imtxc> 抱着换键盘的心拔就行了
<StarBrilliant> en
<imtxc> 不过拆了键帽，有什么用呢？
<StarBrilliant> 里面可能是灰尘
<StarBrilliant> 因为时好时坏
<jiero> imtxc: 坏了。
<StarBrilliant> 而且笔记本的摆放姿势也影响Esc的好坏
<StarBrilliant> 可能是有异物/灰尘
<jiero> 我的触摸板坏了。晕。
<imtxc> 那也没法通过拆了键冇解决吧
<imtxc> jiero: 触摸板有什么用
<imtxc> jiero: 容易误碰还会磨得手指头疼
<jiero> imtxc: 和指点杆一起使手不用离开键盘
<StarBrilliant> ...
<StarBrilliant> 我用触摸版玩Minecraft什么心态
<jiero> imtxc: 你竟然会误碰，太弱了
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 我以前用触摸板玩红警来着
<StarBrilliant> ...
<StarBrilliant> 红警我不会玩
<imtxc> jiero: 我的触摸板在bios里面禁用的
<jiero> imtxc: 触摸板能玩的游戏就是那种可以 tab 换敌人的 rts！
<imtxc> jiero: 无线鼠标又不费地方，费那劲折腾干嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 懒得把手离开键盘再回来
<jiero> imtxc: 尤其是在各个乱七八糟的地方用。谁告诉你一直在桌子上用了。孩子你不会没趴在地上用过电脑吧
<imtxc> jiero: 爬在人身上用过
<jiero> imtxc: 电脑放在桌子上就不算。
<imtxc> jiero: 我电脑放自己腿上用啊
<imtxc> jiero: 然后随便找个地方放一下鼠标
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。那你还用鼠标。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:27 
<StarBrilliant> test ok
<ackerl> wiiw： 不是忽悠。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:28 
<imtxc> iMadper: mmm
<imtxc> imtxc: mmm
<imtxc> imtxc: ..
<wiiw> taobao应该搞个搜索大于4寸的手机
<jiero> wiiw: 淘宝不喜那样，那样给消费者太多选择，商家广告费优势就不明显了
<wiiw> jiero: 哦
<jiero> wiiw: 其实少了好，让人们追求统一的目标，少宣传，少特例广告，全都统一形式。大家就拼钱！
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 里面，比如 erc 连接服务器卡住的时候就只能等？ 或者 killall emacs?
<wiiw> jiero: 太极端了吧
<imtxc> 那没来及保存的文件怎么办
<wiiw> imtxc: ctrl+g ?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:39 
<wiiw> imtxc: 或3下esc
<imtxc> wiiw: thx.
<imtxc> imtxc: ...
<jiero> wiiw: 不极端，这就是目前国内小商业的现状
<imtxc> wiiw: 你用 erc 不
<imtxc> imtxc: test
<wiiw> imtxc: 以前用过
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 搞定fedora的lxc template了，lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 首先那个template有问题，其次还有个bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urlgrabber/+bug/1200288
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ t: Bug #1200288 “yum error in lxc-create -t fedora” : Bugs : “urlgrabber” package : Ubuntu
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 啧啧
<gfrog_here> ad
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 赞
<freeflying>  gfrog_here 不过我不用fedora的
<gfrog_here> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 刚注册的，不能站短
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lxc那个bridge一定要扔一个物理网卡进去么？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ubuntu下bridge-utils自己处理
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哦，默认是个NATed bridge
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不错，直接拿来用就行了，哈哈。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: lxc一定要root权限才能start嘛？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 普通用户没法用？
<wiiw> gfrog_here: 用root写个daemon, 然后普通用户的lxc与daemon通讯
<roylez> gfrog_here: 基渣
<gfrog_here> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 很快普通用户能了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我猜就是，昨天看代码，貌似还有一坨特权操作。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总，11月在hk的openstack summit乃去嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不知道啊，你去不
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我咋可能去。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 帮站短问问水木那人看看咋团购的吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啊，ok
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 问了，那人不在线
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 等回信儿吧
<roylez> gfrog_here: open渣的热闹你凑上去干毛
<gfrog_here> roylez: 好玩儿嘛。
<roylez> gfrog_here: 你是去找富婆的么？
<gfrog_here> roylez: HK又富婆么。。。
<roylez> gfrog_here: 沈殿霞
<gfrog_here> roylez: 这姐儿都挂了好吧。。
<roylez> gfrog_here: 她妹
 * gfrog_here 原来Openstack的官方开发指导就是扔把环境进一个lxc里的。啧啧
<Hamsten> ^k^,好久不见
<^k^> Hamsten, 是的，我也似乎很长。  15:49 
<Hamsten> ^k^,好久不见
<^k^> Hamsten, 是的，我也似乎很长。  15:49 
<Hamsten> ^k^,好久不见
<^k^> Hamsten, 是的，我也似乎很长。  15:50 
<Hamsten> ^k^,报上名来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubutukylin的SMPlayer无法播放mp4格式的文件是怎么回事的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448212 我的SMPlayer是安装系统时自带的，安好系统后就没有管过，这个要怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 仙人掌与芦荟 — 2013-09-01 16:21
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware-tool安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448213 在ubuntu13.04下安装了vmware5.0.2,然后装了win7的虚拟机，之后因为需要和ubuntu共享文件，就想要安装个vmware-tool，但多次尝试都以失败（网络链接出现问题）告终，所以迫切的想知道到底应该怎样安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluecake — 2013-09-01 16:23
<SilentC> 请问有像c++builder的，免费c开发环境吗？
<microcai> SilentC:  多的不得了
<microcai> SilentC:  VC++ 就是免费的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 吃手抓去了
<adam8157> s/了/咯/
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 真幸福
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 我用12.04.3
<SilentC> microcai: 我想要那种大多数情况可以用鼠标直接拖动控件的。
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  16:42 
<wujie> 你好啊
<wujie> 机器人
<wujie> 现在几点
<wujie> time
<wujie> 对了，频道里人怎么不多了
<SilentC> mindcat: vc是免费的？我不要破解版的。
<microcai> SilentC:  你是有多 out 啊！
<microcai> SilentC:  VC 早就免费了
<wujie> VC是银翘片么
<wujie> :-S
<StarBrilliant> 点点点
<StarBrilliant> `time
<StarBrilliant> !time
<StarBrilliant> test
<^k^> StarBrilliant:点点点.  16:51 
<SilentC> vc++免费了？
 * gfrog_here openstack果然是sysadmin的逆袭。 cc freeflying MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu13.04 deadbeef无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448214 尝试过官网的PPA 也不行，使用下面的方法无法安装 1.安装 通过ppa安装，在终端中依次运行如下命令： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install deadbeef 有谁知道怎么安装的么 统计信息: 发表于 由 幽悠a — 2013-
<^k^> >> 09-01 16:54
<wujie> 我的acer本上用13.04卡死
<wiiw> > Time.now
<^k^> wiiw:2013-09-01 17:00:40 +0800
<imtxc> jiero: 我感觉我的手机随时要成为炸弹了
<jiero> imtxc: 卖掉，然后买个200元的nokia
<Meowoo> 问一个问题
<imtxc> jiero: 放一段时间，烫手，然后电池不到一个小时就空了
<Meowoo> gfw 会屏蔽端口的吗
<jiero> imtxc: 装原
<imtxc> jiero: 是原装啊
<Meowoo> openshift的8000端口不用代理服务上不去额
<jiero> imtxc: 原装系统啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 那就用原装的。
<imtxc> jiero: 跟系统没关系吧
<jiero> imtxc: 当然有。
<imtxc> jiero: 开始几个月没问题啊
<Meowoo> gfw会墙端口的吗?
<imtxc> Meowoo: 会吧
<imtxc> Meowoo: 他们不开心了，给你连网都断，开墙端口。。
<Meowoo> imtxc, ip没墙, 域名没墙,就单8000端口墙了
<imtxc> Meowoo: 换个端口
<Meowoo> ssh 端口 sftp 端口 80端口都可上,就是8000端口不用代理或vpn就不能连
<Meowoo> imtxc, 不能换的啊, openshfit 的websocket必须连8000
<imtxc> 扔了 openshit
<Meowoo> 我折腾了好几天,终于弄好websocket, 怎么扔
<Meowoo> imtxc, 那你给我一个免费的ssh空间
<imtxc> 不至于只墙 8000 吧
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
<Meowoo> 不知道
<Meowoo> 8000就是不能连,但又不能换
<jiero> imtxc: 肯定你用了什么东西？
<imtxc> Meowoo: traceroute 看看
<jiero> 变态的TP-LINK固件修改 user agent
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> jiero: 我估计 99% 是 sim 卡的缘故
<imtxc> 想换联通卡来着，可联通的要实名
<Meowoo> imtxc, 好多星星
<Meowoo> imtxc, 不会用 traceroute 额
<Meowoo> traceroute host
<Meowoo> 好多星星
<imtxc> Meowoo: ip 多少
<Meowoo> 我的路由之后就是星星,一直到结束27行星星
<Meowoo> 一闪一闪亮晶晶
<Meowoo> 192.168.1.1
<imtxc> 擦
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我看错
<imtxc> 我说你的 openshit 的 ip
<^k^> Meowoo, 192.168.1.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<Meowoo> 10.248.64.1
<^k^> Meowoo, 10.248.64.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<Meowoo> 174.129.147.81
<^k^> Meowoo, 174.129.147.81 美国 华盛顿州西雅图市亚马逊公司数据中心
<imtxc> 你姥姥
<Meowoo> 怎么
<imtxc> 用的哪个 ip 你都不知道 你连毛儿啊
<Meowoo> 174.129.147.81 这个啊
<imtxc> 那你发的 10.248 的那是什么！
<Meowoo> 我的路由后面那行是 10.248.,,,后面全是星星
<Meowoo>  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  6.106 ms  6.122 ms  5.846 ms
<Meowoo>  2  10.248.64.1 (10.248.64.1)  17.156 ms  18.070 ms  19.381 ms
<Meowoo>  3  * * *
<imtxc> 10 的还是你的局域网啊
<Meowoo> 从4开始全是 * * *
<wujie> 什么啊
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> Meowoo: 不是墙的原因
<wujie> 对了，这个聊天里有交友的么
<Meowoo> imtxc, 但我用代理能上
<imtxc> Meowoo: 怎么上的
<Meowoo> wujie, 你是男是女的
<wujie> 男
<Meowoo> imtxc, 用vpn可以,用代理的话 proxychains client
<Meowoo> wujie, 你是同志吗
<imtxc> 交交交交友。。。。
<Meowoo> imtxc, 直接连不可以
<wujie> 你妹‘
<Meowoo> wujie, 这里全男的额
<Meowoo> 没女的
<wujie> 好吧
<imtxc> Meowoo: 不清楚了，你呼叫大神吧，先弄清楚你的ip到底哪个再问
<Meowoo> openshift 是174 那个啊
<Meowoo> tracerout 经过10. 那个
<Meowoo> 之后都是**
<wujie> 怎么贴图
<wujie> 哪个网站
<Meowoo>  /topic
<Meowoo> http://imagebin.org
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<Meowoo> 直接连的话, 偶然能连上一次,然后就不能连了. 经过代理就可以
<wujie> http://imagebin.org/269441
<wujie> 我刚美化的
<imtxc> 美美美美化。。。。
<wujie> 怎么了
<imtxc> 先美化美化乃的 qq 图标吧
<imtxc> 好歹用个透明的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 下载稳定在4mbps, 上传稳定在20mbps... 什么情况
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 限速了
<wujie> 这么给里
<imtxc> adam8157: 新家网速好快？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 只限下载?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我家下载也是4M，上传好象是10M+
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 你能上传多少东西
<adam8157> imtxc: 新的临时居所
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 你用的啥宽带？ 联通？
 * imtxc 上传带宽 512kbps 路过
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 以前是下载10 上传1, 现在不大适应...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 不知道啥宽带
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这是让乃多吐槽
 * imtxc MD，貌似还限连接数，只要有 bt 其它的速度全降为 0
<imtxc> 二道贩子的宽带没法用啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 帽帽内部scp速度90MB/s，真快
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
 * imtxc ...
<adam8157> 千兆嘛
 * gfrog_here 弄个RHEL回家看看能不能做个lxc的模板。
<chendy> unity 挺好看的。
<chendy> qq for linux 现在不能用了吧。已经许多年没更新啦。
<chendy> 怎么做到的？
<watered20years> chendy: 嗯
<Pudge> iMadper: 你试过zathura没有
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个你看pdf有没有排版乱
<iMadper> Pudge: 干嘛的?
<iMadper> Pudge: document viewer?
<Pudge> iMadper: 看pdf的，超轻量
<Pudge> iMadper: 无gui
<iMadper> Pudge: 看到了, 他本身不支持pdf, 要插件支持的吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 本身支持啊
<iMadper> Pudge: zathura-pdf-mupdf 0.2.4-1     Adds pdf support to zathura by using the mupdf library
<Pudge> iMadper: 不要插件，看别的要插件
<iMadper> Pudge: zathura-pdf-poppler 0.2.3-2     Adds pdf support to zathura by using the poppler engine
<iMadper> Pudge: 你用的啥发行版? 自己帮你把插件打进去而已吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 默认就是poppler依赖pdf
<Pudge> debian
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦. 我这个分开打包了
<iMadper> Pudge: poppler和mupdf哪个好?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道，一般都依赖popper好像，evince和oklar好像都是
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 那我试试看mupdf
<iMadper> Pudge: llpp依赖mupdf的
<Pudge> iMadper: 这样你就可以删除你那几百m的依赖了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我用的llpp, 也没那么多依赖...
<iMadper> Pudge: okular的依赖真变态...
<Meowoo> iMadper, 一个网址能够ping,但连不上,是什么原因
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不是用kde的啥么
<iMadper> Pudge: 光视频解码器就依赖三个
<iMadper> Meowoo: ... ... nmap
<Meowoo> 端口开的
<iMadper> Pudge: 你才用kde..
<iMadper> Pudge: 我用的stumpwm
<Meowoo> iMadper, 代理能上
<Meowoo> 不用代理能ping
<Meowoo> 很奇怪
<iMadper> Meowoo: 给地址
<Meowoo> 174.129.147.81
<Meowoo> http://dev-bgmrpc.rhcloud.com/
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ Welcome to OpenShift
<^k^> Meowoo, 174.129.147.81 美国 华盛顿州西雅图市亚马逊公司数据中心
<Meowoo> k 这家伙能上
<iMadper> Meowoo: 就是被强了
<Meowoo> 我不用代理不能
<iMadper> Meowoo: 这不是一眼就能看出来吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我是说你看pdf的工具好像是kde的
<Meowoo> ip 能ping啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, okular
<Meowoo> 难道有单墙端口的?
<Meowoo> 且能上 ssh
<Meowoo> 能上 sftp
<Meowoo> 都不用代理
<iMadper> Meowoo: 说明可能是在应用层强的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 原来如此
<Meowoo> ]'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<Meowoo> 死猫
<Pudge> iMadper: debian源里面没有llpp。。
<iMadper> Pudge: arch的也在aur里面
<Pudge> iMadper: 没有进官方源的都是渣渣
<Meowoo> 有没有免费的vpn推荐下额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 没.
<Meowoo> 原来用的那个上不了
<chendy> PaaS 啊，好像不错的样子
<iMadper> Meowoo: 一个月几块钱而已
<iMadper> Meowoo: 还需要免费的?
<Meowoo> 原来用的免费的好快额
<Pudge> iMadper: 我能开vpn给别人用么
<iMadper> Pudge: 能, 真能
<Meowoo> 今天中午才不能上而已
<Pudge> iMadper: how
<iMadper> Pudge: 不会
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是，我没有固定ip啊，这也能？
<nova_> 502  Bad Gateway 更新元列表出现这个是怎么了？昨天还好好的。13.04   163的源
<Meowoo> Pudge, 弄一个免费网页,有更改在那网页公布就好了额
<Pudge> iMadper: 路由器只要重启，ip就变了，运营商随机分配ip的
<Meowoo> Pudge, 用的人连不上就去那网页看
<Pudge> Meowoo: 这么麻烦。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你干吗重启?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 邻居的路由器，你懂的。。
<iMadper> ... ...
<Meowoo> Pudge, 弄一个程序额,重启路由就启动那个程序自动更新,不就好了么
<iMadper> Pudge: 懂...
<iMadper> Meowoo: ... ...
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你完全没理解...
<iMadper> Pudge: 频道的智商...
<Meowoo> iMadper, 理解啊. 在一个网页里公布变更的ip,别人连不上,就上去看额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 真dt...
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 看来用的vpn被强了
<Meowoo> 是不是出了啥大事了
<Meowoo> 这vpn都用俩月了,一直好好的
<iMadper> 没
<iMadper> 最近最大的事情, 就是李天一被审
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> 貌似没判凌迟
<Meowoo> 可能那vpn在维护
<jiero> iMadper: 他是无辜的！
<Meowoo> 那vpn好快啊
<jiero> iMadper: 都是国家体制害得！
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 其实是你下手的?
<ugoub> 我弄个openvpn结果在单位被墙了，买的vpn还能正常使用……
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱先~
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么讲
<Meowoo> 薄熙来如果被判无罪就好玩了
<jiero> iMadper: 额。我不在北京。 抱抱
<jiero> iMadper: 民意强奸
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> ^u^
<jiero> 强奸 = 民意
<Meowoo> 民意强奸能够强奸薄熙来无罪,那就好玩了.薄熙来现在可是民意很强额
<ugoub> 他在照片里面比了个手势。
<alvin_rxg> 低调低调
<Meowoo> 看着貌似如果司法独立,薄熙来还真的有得翻身. 薄熙来最后结果是检验中国司法的试金石额.
<Meowoo> 个人看法
<Meowoo> gfw升级了么
<Pudge> iMadper: 搭建好了，帮我测试一下？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，人呢
<jiero> Pudge: 刚过马路听到碰一声，回头看一个人被撞得血肉模糊，我和我的小。。。。。。卧槽！我的小伙伴呢？
<Pudge> jiero: 。。好冷
<jiero> Pudge: 我的大作，西红柿煮甜椒完成了
<jiero> Pudge: 有三脚架了。哈哈
<jiero> 我需要手机三脚架
<Pudge> jiero: 不懂你的生活。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 意外断电以后都会停留gnu grub画面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448215 每次意外断电以后都会停留在这个画面，必须要接上键盘敲回车键才能进入系统。 如何在不接键盘敲回车的情况下，自动进入ubuntu 有人说编辑/boot/grub/grub.cfg 中的timeout 将值改了 0, 我改了也执行了sudo update-grub 但 意外断电没有任
<^k^> >> 何反应仍然需要接键盘敲回车！ 各位大神，各路神仙，这该如何解决呀！ 统计信息 …
<jiero> Pudge: 。额
<jiero> Pudge: 吃穿随遇而安
<jiero> Pudge: 属于对自己没要求，对别人有要求的罕见类型
<iMadper> Pudge: 吃晚饭呀!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你啥vpn?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只帮你测试vpnc
<iMadper> Pudge: 别的不管
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。吃完了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是建了个vpn，看能不能用啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫啥vpn?
<Pudge> iMadper: 咋测试，你要咋连？
<iMadper> Pudge: openvpn还是vpnc?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只会vpnc....
<Pudge> iMadper: 我哪里知道，不懂， pptpd
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个服务，
<iMadper> Pudge: 等我看看我会不会....
<Meowoo> OpenDNS如何
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 会.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 渣渣.
<Meowoo> 我一直用 8.8.4.4'
<iMadper> Meowoo: 没法用
<Meowoo> 额
<Pudge> iMadper: 好像用pptp-linux连
<iMadper> Meowoo: 也是渣渣.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 就用你的isp提供给你的, 是最好的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 那个早忘了
<iMadper> Pudge: 给地址和帐号. 我用android连.
<iMadper> Meowoo: dhcp就行了呀
<Meowoo> 不设 dns 上不了网
<Pudge> iMadper: 公网ip 89.84.156.36
<Pudge> iMadper: 帐号pudge 密码pudge_pwd
<Meowoo> 不过在网上找了几个
<Meowoo> isp的
<Pudge> iMadper: 这些够了吧？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我试试看
<iMadper> Meowoo: 打电话给你isp问
<watered20years> !ip 89.84.156.36
<iMadper> Pudge: 正在连接
<iMadper> Pudge: 你别忘了关防火墙...
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。连上了再说
<Pudge> iMadper: 上面说debian默认防火墙全通
<Pudge> iMadper: 除非自己加规则block
<iMadper> Pudge: 连不上!
<Pudge> iMadper: 连不上？不会这么慢吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，渣渣教程
<iMadper> Pudge: 你开这个干嘛?
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnd, 你一个计算机博士, 连开个vpn都不行
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛，这跟博士鸡巴关系
<iMadper> Pudge: 博士不是了解了很多东西之后, 要在某个方向上有个突破吗?
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃应该了解计算机的很多很多东西呀
<adam8157> Pudge: 拜doc
<iMadper> Pudge: 拜phd
<iMadper> adam8157: 该改乃多少钱?
<adam8157> iMadper: 说中文
<iMadper> Pudge: 今天跟女神通电话了, 女神不开心, 不过我嘴笨, 不会安慰... shit!
<iMadper> adam8157: 改给你多少钱
<adam8157> iMadper: 着什么急
<adam8157> iMadper: 还没发货
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦? 候总后来凑啥了? 我那天下班了
<adam8157> iMadper: 没凑
<Pudge> iMadper: 再试试，我又改了
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 好吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。女神不开心，马上飞过去看啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 直接定好酒店
<iMadper> Pudge: 打机票钱到我账户来
<Pudge> iMadper: 博士也要看方向啊，草
<iMadper> Pudge: 你什么方向? 拉丁舞!
<iMadper> 一定是拉丁舞
<iMadper> Pudge: 屠夫跳的一手好拉丁舞
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求ubuntuekylin 13.04的最低硬件配置和建议配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448218 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwwcxhao — 2013-09-01 19:19
<Pudge> iMadper: architecture based system validation
<iMadper> Pudge: 连不上!!!! 我android手机, 没啥可以设置的.
<Pudge> iMadper: 要你的女神给你打过来
<Pudge> iMadper: 草，渣渣软件，删了
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 系统自带的!
<iMadper> Pudge: android本来就带!
<iMadper> Pudge: 懂?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃学得是建筑学呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不准备进城来租房?
<ugoub> 郁闷，路由器限制网速不生效。我笔记本有限网络还没有手机无线使用快。
<iMadper> adam8157: 不
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在还坐班车?
<iMadper> adam8157: 地铁呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥没了班车?
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵, 一天20
<iMadper> adam8157: 我穷
<Pudge> iMadper: 我是说，删了我debian上的pptpd
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 你还是弄vpnc吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 其实, 还是家里舒服一些... 不用忍着极品合租, 家里电视/网络/床 什么的, 也都习惯了
<adam8157> iMadper: 班车还要钱啊, 我一直以为你是子弟
<adam8157> iMadper: 那是啊, 我这里住的就相当惨
<iMadper> adam8157: 子弟?! 我成老祖母了?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 我怎么可能是子弟!!!
 * iMadper 看错了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我要vpnc干嘛，我又不连vpn
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说自己惨, 我一个字也不信! 口亨!
<adam8157> iMadper: 真的, 我这两天很上火, 过几个月一定去租个好的
<iMadper> adam8157: 那岂不是还得搬家?
<Pudge> iMadper: 跟妹子合租，好开心的
<iMadper> Pudge: 小心身体
<iMadper> Pudge: 身体是革命的本钱
<Pudge> iMadper: 你想多了
<iMadper> Pudge: 当然了, 跟男的合租, 也需要小心身体...
<Pudge> iMadper: 那样就不开心了，朦胧的感觉最开心
<iMadper> Pudge: 对, 我赞同.
<iMadper> Pudge: 因为清晰了, 就会发现没啥值得期待的
<iMadper> Pudge: 其实一切都很普通
<Pudge> iMadper: 一切都俗了，浪漫的合租变成了柴米油盐
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是!!!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你说的太对了!
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 博士你好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 博你妹，我不是博士
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不是博士在读?
<Pudge> iMadper: 在读不代表能毕业。
<iMadper> Pudge: 在读博士你好
<iMadper> Pudge: 你还几年?
<Pudge> iMadper: 半年
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你回国发展还是留在法国?
<Pudge> iMadper: 果断回国，待不下去了
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞.
<iMadper> Pudge: 海龟博士你好.
<iMadper> Pudge: http://hb.qq.com/a/20091023/000072.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 海归博士回国三月后跳楼自杀_国际国内_大楚网_腾讯网
<iMadper> Pudge: 海龟博士再见
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月税后2500块，花的光光的，一辈子就这样了
<Pudge> iMadper: 毫无激情
<iMadper> Pudge: 2500欧元? 法郎?
<Pudge> iMadper: 哪里还有珐琅
<Pudge> iMadper: 干到退休也就3500到顶了，这种生活，有希望么
<iMadper> Pudge: 3500欧元, 不少了!!!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你太贪心了!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹你要看开销啊，
<Pudge> iMadper: 巴黎租个30平的apartment，1500就没了
<iMadper> Pudge: .........................
<iMadper> Pudge: 比北京还贵!
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月能攒下500块，我只能说过的太节省了、
<watered20years> Pudge: 没有合租么
<Pudge> 大街上拿着蓝屏手机的人一抓大把，用智能机的都是中国留学生
<Pudge> watered20years: 必须合租啊
<watered20years> Pudge: 那真不便宜啊..水电吃喝交通...
<krfantasy> 求教除了 nohup 之外还有其他后台运行程序的方式吗？
<watered20years> krfantasy: 写个服务 xxx&可以吗?
<krfantasy> 是 command & 这样吗？
<watered20years> krfantasy: 是啊,或者弄个while:;什么的.. :)
<krfantasy> watered20years: shell 编程不太会，我去看看资料，谢谢
<watered20years> krfantasy: 我也不太会,就是随便吐个槽
<hoxily> krfantasy: 什么叫 后台运行， ？
<krfantasy> hoxily: ssh 上 vps，开了个程序，ssh 退出后继续运行的那种
<krfantasy> hoxily: 可是 command line 会把 nohup 命令结尾的 & 给读进去，这样很麻烦
<hoxily> krfantasy: 建议用screen 活tmux
<Meowoo> 每天30M免费流量       这个啥意思
<krfantasy> hoxily: 好的，我试试
<Meowoo> 每天只能传输 30M么?
<hoxily> krfantasy: 很方便
<Meowoo> 是么?
<watered20years> 翻墙嘛?
<Meowoo> 是额
<watered20years> Meowoo: 用goagent吧
<Meowoo> 每天30M免费流量  那我连看一A片都看不完额
<Meowoo> goagent 是啥?
<watered20years> Meowoo: 每天1G还是2G.还有少看片
<Meowoo> 为什么少看片
<Meowoo> 对身体不好么?
<watered20years> Meowoo: 百度下吧.就是利用google engine做的一个翻墙工具
<Meowoo> 我不单是要浏览器翻墙
<Meowoo> 看网页我有ssh 也够用了额
<Meowoo> 可能我用的那个vpn在维护
<Meowoo> 一直连不上
<watered20years> Meowoo: 可以修改HTTP_PROXY什么的.总有半换更换代理的
<Meowoo> 那个我用ssh通道就好了额
<watered20years> Meowoo: 额..
<Meowoo> 我要像vpn那样的
<adam8157> redsocks
<Meowoo> redsocks?
<Meowoo> 看了一下,redsocks好像有点麻烦,有没有傻瓜一点的
<jiero> roylez:  spider too powerful
<jiero> lol
<hoxily> krfantasy: 搞定了么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • SONY C1 老爷本 光盘安装PUPPY碰到问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448219 刚开始就卡住了，提示是为。 /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off... 求高手解答~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maliao — 2013-09-01 20:11
<jiero> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 连接3G网络怎样设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448220 电信 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-01 20:13
<cnlamo> whoami
<krfantasy> hoxily: 搞定了，谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 宽带转无线网络，用什么设备？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448221 电信宽带 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-01 20:23
<hzform> 哪一家的电脑比较便宜呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> hasee
<hzform> 海信？
<hzform> 神舟？
<hzform> 我想要一台性能好而且性价比高的电脑，最好能够预装ubuntu或者openSUSE
<wujie> ACER V3-551G
<wujie> 3A平台
<Pudge> 笔记本最好别用amd的u
<wujie> 我的APU+ati
<wujie> 色泽还原度不错啊
<Pudge> 便宜是便宜，但发热太大，跑大程序随时死机
<wujie> 驱动打好后没有这个问题的
<hzform> 哦
<hzform> 笔记本电脑如果配8G
<hzform> 内存，性能比4G可以提高多少呀？
<Pudge> cpu跟驱动没关系
<Pudge> hzform: 提高不了多少，如果你4g内存都用不完
<wujie> 看主频的
<hzform> 我只用linux系统，不怎么玩游戏
<wujie> ME too
<Meowoo> http://vpnforfree.net/
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Meowoo> 取标题?
<Meowoo> member.vpnforfree.net
<Meowoo> k也上不了这个?
<Meowoo> 不是网主被抓了吧
<Meowoo> http://member.vpnforfree.net
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> 在企鹅上班的麻烦吼一嗓子
<Meowoo> 还是取标题
<onlylove> 饭团不在……
<archl> onlylove: 企鹅有3万人？
<onlylove> archl: 我咋知道企鹅多少人
<onlylove> 有个朋友的企鹅号丢了，让我找腾讯的……晕晕的
<alvin_rxg> 这个？   onlylove   https://aq.qq.com/cn2/appeal/appeal_index
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ QQ安全中心
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 唉……她说她提供了7个好友，都发了回执了，申诉6次了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那就是说，她需要在你的监督之下申诉才行滴
<onlylove> 我就不明白这啥效率
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我的监督？
<Pudge> onlylove:申诉基本没用的，只能找内部员工
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 华为WS322 300M，这款无线路由器怎样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448223 宽带转无线网络 电脑没有无线网卡，这款无线路由器，要配备怎样的接收器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaor — 2013-09-01 20:35
<Pudge> onlylove: 我以前qq丢了，申诉了n次，提供了好多东西，依然不理会
<biliace> 16G 一样用完。。。
<alvin_rxg> 有用的飘过………………
<onlylove> Pudge: 所以我来找饭团，不过我记得他不负责qq啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 后来找了个腾讯的朋友，1天搞定
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，只要是腾讯的员工，就能帮你找人内部处理
<onlylove> 亲，谁知道饭团啥时候来啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 事儿搞定了，那姑凉会以身相许嘛？
<Pudge> onlylove: 现在不都有密码保护么，回答几个问题密码就回来了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不会，会我也不大想要
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 照片？
<Pudge> onlylove: 不像很早以前，那时候都没密码保护功能
<onlylove> Pudge: 鬼知道她怎么回事
<Pudge> 同求
<onlylove> 我给你们找找去，浪费我3G流量……
<Azurewrath> 有妹纸么
<Pudge> 马上就有了
<Azurewrath> 切
<Azurewrath> 求照片，找不到素材撸了。
<archl> Pudge: 。。。
<biliace> Azurewrath：网上一堆堆的，，
<archl> Pudge: 弱啊。我申诉一次就成功了。
<onlylove> Azurewrath: 爱找谁找谁去，苍老师说她还是处
<Pudge> archl: 。。。一次不能代表普遍
<archl> Pudge: 我还记得号码，不过忘记现在密码了也懒得了。
<Pudge> onlylove: 快点找啊
<onlylove> 找不到像样的……唉，咋办啊
<archl> Pudge: 你也是啊。
<archl> 693639251 QQ号码~
<Pudge> archl: 我申诉了好多次啊，你只申诉了一次啊
<onlylove> 有别的不要nick的图床么
<onlylove> imagebin咋还要nick
<onlylove> Pudge: 给个图床，imagebin就算了
<Pudge> onlylove: nick随便填啊，无所谓的
<Pudge> onlylove: 又不验证，快发
<Azurewrath> onlylove:~$ 自己开qq空间。
<onlylove> Azurewrath: 我的空间有授权
<onlylove> Azurewrath: 没授权的话什么人都来，烦死了
<Pudge> onlylove: 快发啊，nick你随便填个什么都无所谓的
<Pudge> onlylove: 没有任何认证
<onlylove> http://imagebin.org/269453
<onlylove> 无聊
<Pudge> onlylove: 我艹，求交往
<Azurewrath> 居然是真的妹纸
<Azurewrath> 求交往妥妥儿的
<Pudge> onlylove: 她多大啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 90后就算了
<onlylove> Pudge: 86年的
<Pudge> onlylove: 我艹，完美啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 你和她熟悉了以后就不这么想了
<onlylove> Pudge: 游戏公会的会长
<Pudge> onlylove: 为啥，可以调教啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 我艹，极品！
<Pudge> onlylove: 太适合我了，带我dota
<onlylove> Pudge: 用啥调教
<onlylove> Pudge: 她不打dota
<Pudge> onlylove: 游戏中征服她
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，啥游戏我都可以上手
<onlylove> Pudge: 我听说调教这俩字我就觉得背后发凉，想起了sm俩字母
<Pudge> onlylove: 来点实质的
<onlylove> Pudge: 你没有好机器那个游戏会让你疯掉的，就算有也会疯
<Pudge> onlylove: 如何才能和她搭上线
<Pudge> onlylove: 啥游戏，不会是劲舞吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 金山的剑网三，GWW自己在作死，这游戏寿命差不多了
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，只要爱打游戏就行，
<Pudge> 我最怕爱逛街的
<onlylove> Pudge: 顺便说下，这妹子大概换了7、8个情缘了
<onlylove> Pudge: 逛街啊……你死定了
<onlylove> Pudge: 我被拖着逛过一次
<Pudge> onlylove: 正好啊，7,8个了，多一个也无所谓，玩玩么
<onlylove> Pudge: 说正经的
<Pudge> onlylove: 对啊，说正经的，赶紧啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 如何搭上线
<onlylove> Pudge: 你来这个游戏连号，没啥，我找人把你拉进公会
<Pudge> onlylove: 是页游么，
<wujie> http://c.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1100%3Bq%3D90/sign=c905051337d12f2eca05aa617ff2ee13/1f178a82b9014a9044ea2279a8773912b21bee1a.jpg
<Pudge> onlylove: 不是页游装不上客户端啊
<Pudge> 很抱歉，您要访问的页面不存在。
<wujie> AMD驱动装上了
<onlylove> Pudge: 那你算了，这游戏目前大概十几个GB，官网的安装包不算更新9G
<wujie> 双显卡交火
<wujie> 可以wine玩魔兽世界
<onlylove> 饭团……
<onlylove> 饭团在哪里啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 我决定冲撞个windows了
<onlylove> Pudge: 重装windows做啥
<Pudge> onlylove: 装游戏
<onlylove> Pudge: N卡A卡
<Pudge> onlylove: 剑网3啊
<Pudge> onlylove: nv
<Pudge> onlylove: 双显卡，跑个网游妥妥的
<onlylove> Pudge: 报机器硬件参数，CPU主频，显卡具体型号，显存，还有机器内存
<Pudge> 。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 双显卡不顶事，你懂吗？
<Pudge> i3, 2g显存， 620m
<Pudge> 8g内存
<onlylove> 哦，勉强能玩
<Pudge> onlylove: 妹子妥了
<onlylove> 内存够了，i3稍微差点，最好i5,620M……一般吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，跑妹子用的，特效全关
<onlylove> Pudge: 我问你一句，你能忍了这游戏的内存泄露么
<wujie> A10-4600m四核 AMD 7670M+7720G，6G内存500G硬盘
<Pudge> onlylove: 只要能泡到妹子，内存泄露算个吊
<onlylove> wujie: 你那机器直接被秒的料
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，那你来吧，这游戏高配比低配流畅
<wujie> 跑战地三特效全看 30FPS以上
<wujie> 你的试试
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，还有个要命的问题，你在国外是吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 恩。
<onlylove> wujie: 剑网三是A卡黑
<Pudge> onlylove: 卡是吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 买国际版迅游
<onlylove> Pudge: 我联通的网络都要用加速器
<wujie> 不玩剑三的
<onlylove> Pudge: 联通玩联通区
<wujie> 只玩大作
<Pudge> onlylove: 她咋就不玩dota呢，lol也行啊
<onlylove> wujie: 我说过，你那机器不够剑三秒的
<onlylove> Pudge: 玩dota我就不认识她了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你又来做甚
<wujie> LOL全开稳定在50fps以上
<Pudge> linux下dota2就是个渣渣，完全跑不动
<wujie> 星际2高效，40fps以上
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚去跑步了
<onlylove> Pudge: 喵的，和你说了半天废话，你到底知道谁在十美分上班不，饭团除外
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 不知道
<iMadper> Pudge: 我说我, 刚去跑步了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你当然不知道了!
<onlylove> iMadper: 你现在在哪，还在猫猫是吧
<Pudge> iMadper: iMadper脑子呢，我明显发错人了
<wujie> 我的核显直接秒杀GTX620M
<iMadper> Pudge: 你妹妹的, 发错了, 还这么牛逼哄哄的!
<onlylove> 你的核心显卡……我不黑AMD，我真不黑……
<wujie> AMD A10-4600M
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在在家.... 上班去帽子
<onlylove> 自从买了这个本子以后对AMD没啥好感了
<Pudge> gtx620m是啥玩意
<Pudge> 用过一次amd，再不用了
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我就这意思，咋，放假了？
<wujie> 那是因为你们没打好驱动
<onlylove> wujie: 我买了以后知道一句话，一分钱一分货
<Pudge> 4g频率cpu效率比不上1.5g intel
<iMadper> onlylove: 周末呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，我混乱了……
<Pudge> 我说cpu，没扯显卡，amd还是专心做显卡吧
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 这..
<onlylove> 显卡是ATI
<Pudge> 都是amd的
<onlylove> iMadper: 没……被那个破企鹅搞得，周末来找饭团
<iMadper> 说显卡是amd的没错, 何必纠正是ati...
<wujie> 我是玩游戏的，通用运算再快也比不过GPU
<onlylove> 玩游戏我用ps3 slim
<wujie> 不也是AMD的显卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 饭团? 不是在深圳?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你去深圳了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 早
<onlylove> 对，AMD的显卡没差，但是索尼的主机效率比AMD的游戏卡强太多
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/136679
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ GARMIN 佳明 Forerunner 410 运动健身GPS腕表 _亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> iMadper: 没在深圳啊……破企鹅号
<imtxc> 410 没用
<iMadper> onlylove: 不懂.
<imtxc> 410 还不如那天那个 110 呢
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 一朋友的企鹅号被盗了，说是用了9年舍不得，申诉好几遍不好用
<zhuifeng> budgetvm谁用过。。。
<onlylove> 我看了一眼，我那破号都8年了
<imtxc> 410 是老一代的 gps 芯片，定位还不如手机来快速和方便
<onlylove> 应该是大一或者高三的号
<imtxc> 企鹅号啊
<imtxc> 现在不是很容易找回来么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 亲， momo
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 擦，神马情况
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 公然搅基
<hzform> 速度围观
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题就在于那货找了两天了没找回
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<imtxc> 周日晚上还 working 的 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> 主席要被kk干掉了
<imtxc> iMadper: kick 了刷屏的 roylez
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> ^k^: 帽子
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 屎开
<onlylove> Pudge: 咋，忙着装windows去了？
<^k^> roylez, 谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家？  21:45 
<hzform> 好像是连刷五次，系统直接踢人
<Pudge> onlylove: 我先试试虚拟机跑步跑的动
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 出门看见人就不好意思跑啊，有啥好办法没
<onlylove> Pudge: 别想了
<Pudge> onlylove: 不一定，我linux跑不动dota2,虚拟机就能跑
<iMadper> hz
<iMadper> hzform: 没有的
<onlylove> Pudge: 这游戏以高配置、烂优化出名
<Pudge> onlylove: 她就不玩点别的游戏？
<imtxc> 今天开了 10 分钟的 virtualbox, cpu 温度上了 90 。。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 渣渣本，扔了吧
<Pudge> imtxc: 我虚拟机一直开着，温度最高也就42度
<onlylove> Pudge: 推荐的配置是3G主频的U，8G内存，中档显卡，其实i5的HD4000勉强，桌面版应该可以，家里的朋友用x200系列玩过
<imtxc> Pudge: 我觉得是因为我在虚拟机里面开了 qq 的缘故
<onlylove> imtxc: 关了
<Pudge> imtxc: finch或者pindge上qq不是挺好么
<onlylove> Pudge: 忘了是201还是203了，反正是个tp
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<hzform> iMadper: 我记得很早的时候，有一次和别人聊天时连发了好几条信息，直接就被踢出去了，然后我又通过聊天列表又进来了.......
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有 203
<iMadper> hzform: 一般都是先ban
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是201？忘了，朋友的表姐的学校发的
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 蒙眼跑
<Pudge> hzform: 那就是 iMadper踢的，恶米别人
<alejandro_pride> 白天没有人,晚上人还是蛮多的么
<imtxc>  onlylove 求认识表姐
<Pudge> 没别人
<onlylove> imtxc: 结婚了，还想认识么？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 更想认识了
 * iMadper 心情不错, 饶你一名
<hzform> kao
<Pudge> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要做啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 今天一天都在跟女神聊天, 心情好
<imtxc> Pudge: pidgin 确定能用？
<Pudge> iMadper: 看出来了，都没空来频道
<onlylove> 我晕了，一个企鹅号搞得今天这么多人找我认识妹子，算怎么回事
<Pudge> imtxc: 我正在用
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀
<onlylove> 饭团呢
<onlylove> Pudge: 如果你的虚拟机没3G内存，最好别碰那游戏
<Pudge> onlylove: 企鹅号是浮云，这个频道就缺妹子
<Pudge> onlylove: 没事，我内存多，给4g
<imtxc> p
<[deamon]> - -
<onlylove> Pudge: 还有，硬盘性能一定要好，如果io跟不上，自己看幻灯片
<imtxc> Pudge: 确定不会丢消息？
<Pudge> imtxc: 目前没遇到过
<Pudge> imtxc: 如果你要跟妹子语音视频，当我没说过
<onlylove> Pudge: 妹子，banban，lamie,nyfair不都是么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就知道webqq会丢消息
<imtxc> Pudge: 没法视频，妹子和她男朋友在床上呢
<Pudge> onlylove: 1技术妹子没意思，2,无照片无真相，人妖太多
 * imtxc 是不是备胎形象暴露了
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。你还真有心情。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 据说罗杰见过banban，应该是妹子的
<onlylove> Pudge: 技术妹子多省心
<Pudge> onlylove: 无乐趣，我喜欢打游戏的妹子
<Pudge> 天真烂漫
<Pudge> 容易满足，好养，好甩
<onlylove> Pudge: 你去剑网三的百度贴吧看一看，满屏的818
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋渣
<Pudge> iMadper: 别聊了，要把握一个度，意犹未尽最好
<onlylove> Pudge: 17岁恋爱劈腿脚踩两只船啥的全干过
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司的 remote 制度真好，我那屌丝大舅子又回家了
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 好!
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在没有了....
<Pudge> iMadper: 聊到都觉得没话说了，才结束，心情就没了，妹子也觉得下次没得聊了
<imtxc> iMadper: 他今天又回家了啊，那货的头发现在比女人还长啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 忘了有个顺口溜是啥了，反正下半句是分手贴吧818
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，反正就是玩玩，
<iMadper> Pudge: 有道理
<iMadper> Pudge: 说的对!
<Pudge> onlylove: 这样适合好聚好散
<onlylove> Pudge: 你要是就是玩玩那我就不帮你了，你该做啥做啥去
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。我艹，别啊，我是看情况的
<Pudge> onlylove: 妹子要是玩玩，我就玩玩，妹子要是认真，我也认真
<onlylove> Pudge: 我不信
<Pudge> onlylove: 真的，我很有节操的
<Pudge> onlylove: 不然我打dota盘盘被草翻
<onlylove> 求问irc频道里面谁见过pudge的节操
<Pudge> iMadper: 见过
<imtxc> 这个频道，除了我，谁还有节操？
<Pudge> imtxc: 你除了智商，什么都有
<imtxc> Pudge: 恩啊
<imtxc> Pudge: 节操满满的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我相信 Pudge
<Pudge> onlylove: 你看
<wujie> 人傻钱多
<onlylove> Pudge: 你说啥，imtxc有智商？有智商他说这么没智商的话？如果我有OP直接干掉
<Pudge> onlylove: 我艹你看不懂中文？？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不要挑拨
<imtxc> onlylove: op 们有原则的
<Pudge> (15:57:28) Pudge: imtxc: 你除了智商，什么都有
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，我反应慢了点
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<imtxc> Pudge: onlylove 人艰不拆
<Pudge> 真捉鸡
<iMadper> onlylove: 你跟 imtxc 智商谁高?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就不要拆穿了
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概他高点
<alvin_rxg> 他高
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 好久不见.
<imtxc> 他高 alvin_rxg
<Pudge> 我来到，你的城市
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕remote
<imtxc> iMadper: 你确定不是 bot 在说话？
<alvin_rxg> 他高
<iMadper> imtxc: 确定.
<iMadper> roylez: 你remote了?
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 他高 * 30
<onlylove> imtxc: 你打算做啥……
<alvin_rxg> 0
<alvin_rxg> 他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高
<Pudge> onlylove: 你自己说的那个妹子都7 8个了啊
<alvin_rxg> 他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高他高ä»
<onlylove> Pudge: 所以我受够了
<alvin_rxg>  /exec -out perl -e 'print "他高" x 100'
<onlylove> Pudge: 我不想因为我再加一个
<Pudge> onlylove: 我想啊
<roylez> adam8157: 老子都remote了一个星期了
<Pudge> onlylove: 说不定就是最后一个
<adam8157> roylez: 赞, 住的舒服啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 被调教过的方便
<roylez> adam8157: 不要钱，当然舒服
<onlylove> Pudge: 你特喵的先给我找饭团
<Pudge> onlylove: 我哪里知道
<onlylove> Pudge: 到时候谁调教谁还不知道
<Pudge> onlylove: 我喜欢被调教啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 情趣
<alvin_rxg> 技巧比你好的那种妹子？
<onlylove> Pudge: 你承认你是M啊？
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，只要有情趣
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕
<onlylove> Pudge: 空虚寂寞冷？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他有老婆的
<Pudge> onlylove: 非常
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 。。。这你也知道？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你怎么不早点告诉我这事实
<alvin_rxg> 屠夫的老婆回国了，所以屠夫这俩月寂寞空虚冷
<onlylove> 我专心找饭团去……
<onlylove> 我还想在公会里面多混几天
<Pudge> onlylove: 我艹，我正在下载游戏呢
<onlylove> Pudge: 你有老婆你还干这事，我睁一只眼闭一只眼，你让妹子知道了怎么说我？
<onlylove> Pudge: 我还想多活几天
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 这关系不一般啊，那照片不要了
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。这，你情我愿的，有啥好说的。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你自己翻log，太晚了
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 你刚才肯定都去噜了一管了，现在还来装。。
<iMadper> s/一/十多/
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，刚去撸了一管 teeworlds
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚才有妹子照片，你错过了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 哪个妹子?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我认识吗?
<Pudge> iMadper:  onlylove: 的同事
<imtxc> onlylove: Pudge 有照片？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<imtxc> onlylove: Pudge 发出来啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 挺好的
<iMadper> Pudge: 没啥想法...
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己翻log去
<alvin_rxg> 我槽，很吓人的好嘛  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=269453
<iMadper> Pudge: 俺心中有女神了. 虽然女生不漂亮, 但是笑起来很萌
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 什么都没有
<imtxc> 网速好慢，有撸点没么
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: Pudge 说是极品
<onlylove> imtxc: 大头贴，没撸点
<imtxc> onlylove: .......... 这这这这哪里极品了
<Pudge> iMadper: 有时候需要用别的妹子来调节一下，保持女神的新鲜感。
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 笑容有点过了。要微笑，而不是邪恶的笑…
<Pudge> imtxc: 你不懂
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/ooxx
<iMadper> Pudge: 不保持也不是坏事.
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 妹子图
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别问我，问那谁去 cc alvin_rxg
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 多诱惑啊
<imtxc> 酒窝 1 分
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 这些只能看看，太脱离现实，没感觉啊
<alvin_rxg> 照片布局 -10分
<onlylove> 喵的我错了，我今晚上不该来
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 要接地气的才有噜点
<imtxc> 都大头贴了，要什么布局
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这个是她的YY高清头像而已
<archl> iMadper: 很萌，想到了妹妹。
<Pudge> archl: 好邪恶。。
<onlylove> archl: 你怎么什么都能想到你妹妹
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 赶紧帮她去拍张高清无码呀！～
<iMadper> archl: 其实是个姐姐
<imtxc> archl: 早
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 没有
<archl> Pudge: 哪有妹子？
<Pudge> archl: 你错过了，去看log
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 今天刚爬上游戏被劈头问认不认识企鹅的人
<Pudge> 我也去噜一管，受不了了
<imtxc> archl: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=269453 onlylove 的妹子
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是我的
<archl> wujie 大姐？
<archl> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 告诉我她的电话啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国妹子那么好, 你还要自撸?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要做啥
<archl> imtxc: 哦。感觉好可怕。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后告诉我可以帮她黑回来她的 qq 号，顺便帮她黑 q 币
<Pudge> iMadper: 法国妹子没感觉，还是亚洲妹子有魅力
<archl> imtxc: 感觉和我差不多大。但是看起来大妈。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没智商，看不懂
 * archl 已经是大爷了
<imtxc> archl: 没化妆嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 告诉你可以帮他黑回来她的qq
<imtxc> 或者画得。。。
<archl> imtxc: 妹子需要化妆。
<NaoTanRen> ...................................................................................................................................................
<onlylove> 别研究了，本人就这样
<Pudge> 这样的已经很不错了，
<onlylove> Pudge: 侧脸特像大妈……
<imtxc> 手机像素的问题么
<Pudge> 贾靖雯卸妆了也就这水平
<Pudge> 去噜一管，顺便谁会。。
<alvin_rxg> :-)   http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40894687/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搭讪&约会精华帖大全——魔鬼咨询师
<imtxc> Pudge: 来一管花式的？
<onlylove> 你们这群狼……活该屌丝一辈子
<alvin_rxg> 测试 arpspoof :D
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 以后多发这样的技术贴
 * lucky 学生有办法版信用卡吗
<moonk> ™™™™™™
<moonk> ™
<onlylove> 喵的，大半夜的让我到哪找饭团
<moonk> ‹‹‹€€››››££™™
<onlylove> lucky: 貌似建行有
<moonk> test
<^k^> moonk:点点点.  22:37 
<onlylove> 难道要半夜跳墙去推
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 淘宝找人代付的吗
<onlylove> 去趟twitter太麻烦，明天再说吧
<alvin_rxg> wireshark... tcp port http 拉不到任何信息……他们在干嘛……
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 说起来，这样搞攻击的东西，不都是 blacktrack 么？
<moonk> j===JJJJJJJJ∆∆jjjJJJ∆∆∆∆∆∆∆
<alvin_rxg> 我现在只拉上行…
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 是的
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 网上听说淘宝代付会乱收费哎
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 拉不到任何信息？你自己的也拉不到？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://uploadpie.com/MQZMM
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 我没遇到
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 你一直都是找人代付的啊？
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 是的
<lucky> NaoTanRen:thanks
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 现在我还欠帮我代购的人的钱呢
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 你是找熟人的吧？
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 啥
<adam8157> lucky: 你要信用卡买啥
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 不, 淘宝和熟蛋都找过, 没找过熟人
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 那你怎么还欠着人家钱呢？
<lucky> adam8157: 海淘用的哎
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 熟蛋的钱还没给呢
<adam8157> lucky: 你要在哪买? amazon us的话我可以卖你电子礼品卡
<lucky> adam8157: 淘宝上有卖的哎
<adam8157> 黑卡太多
<adam8157> anyway
<lucky> adam8157: 你是卖卡的？
<NaoTanRen> lol
<adam8157> lucky: 我也是去现买... 不卖卡 帮忙而已
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 好人, 良心!
<onlylove> 熟蛋是哪里啊
<lucky> adam8157: 那我没信用卡怎么给你钱啊
<adam8157> lucky: 支付宝都没有?
<lucky> adam8157: 有哎
<adam8157> lucky: 那不完了
<adam8157> 大学的时候招商young卡用得很爽, 现在没有了貌似
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 熟蛋是学生不
<lucky> adam8157: 是哎，现在没有了
<lucky> adam8157: 太为难学生党了
<adam8157> lucky: 你要买啥哦?
<lucky> adam8157: 衣服
<lucky> adam8157: 其实对海淘这东西比较好奇，看看有啥好玩的不
<roylez> adam8157: young卡不是还有的么
<adam8157> lucky: 看你, 需要$就要多少支付宝多少咯
<adam8157> r
<roylez> adam8157: 没看出来这卡有毛用
<adam8157> roylez: 没有给学生的young卡勒, 是给青年的
<adam8157> roylez: 当时的好处就是学生可以申请
<lucky> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: acfun老出错
<adam8157> sql server弱爆了
<roylez> adam8157: windows，有什么辙
 * lucky 睡觉喽
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2013/09/01/venden-pruebas.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 喜当爹：Craigslist网站上出现阳性验孕棒广告
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 不是乃前大舅子么？ 难道又变现任了？
<gfrog_here> adam8157: x230真心比t410快多了。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 现在有种想摔了410的冲动。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 他大舅子你都知道
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 摔了得赔
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我当时t410用的蛮好的
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 所以只是冲动
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 他大舅子辞职了没
<gfrog_here> adam8157: nope
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你果然zhidao...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 丫说过。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 下线背单词去了
<adam8157> bye
<Spectrum> 弄了一个20分钟断线的 免费 vpn
<Spectrum> 500月流量
<Spectrum> 我每月只能看一部 A片额
<Spectrum> 还不能看超过20分钟的
<Spectrum> 真痛苦
<roylez> Spectrum: 渣
<Spectrum> 呵呵
<onlylove> Spectrum: 看那东西还要VPN？
<Spectrum> 开玩笑的
<Spectrum> 这几天总上 youtube
<cherrot> gfrog_away, imtxc 你们宽带用的什么？ google 的imap服务器能连接上么？
<Pudge> 噜完，好爽
<fdb713> nialv7: 原来乃在这…
<nialv7> fdb713, ...
<nialv7> fdb713, 干嘛，突然又不说话了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-52-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:23:24 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<NWMonster> 有个关于pidgin的问题，如何让pidgin不自动谈信息，而使用提示的方法？
<^k^> 05:10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 安装完成后，磁盘没有写入任何文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448257 U盘安装 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ，分了 100G 给 Ubuntu，按照教程一步一步走，最后提示重新启动。重启后进入 Win 8 发现这 100G 磁盘没有写入任何文件。求解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 uhh — 2013-09-02 0:23
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 乃这豪， t410 都想摔， 那我的 t400 怎么破
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 翻译真弱。我还是看原版么。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为何 clang++ 是 clang 的一个软链接，却有着完全不同的表现？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463342 从文件上看，clang++完全就是clang的一个软链接，按说，应该表现出相同的特性 Screenshot - 2014年08月25日 - 07时16分28秒.png 可实际上，clang++能够编译通过的东西，clang却始终报
<^k^>  ─> 错。同时自己给clang建一个软链接，再编译C/C++的东西也是始终报错。 Screenshot - 2014年08月25日 - 07时28分16秒. …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 老机子装什么linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463343 我的老机子跑ubuntu 12.04 感觉有点慢，推荐一个适合老机子跑的linux 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-25 8:11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13716.html 恐怖的书 : 小雪问老爸:"爸,有没有比较恐怖的书?" "有,当然有。"老爸说,"有本书你老爸我看了二十多年都还觉得恐怖。" "啊?不会吧?"小雪说,"哪一本书会看了二十多年还觉得恐怖?" 只见老爸认真的说:"结婚证书。"
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40859
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员以92%的成功率劫持Gmail应用
<iMadper> wangli: 首席还没来?
<iMadper> wangli: 羡慕...
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔求动态皮肤支持
<happyaron> onlylove: 快拜妹子好们
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc拜妹子壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 拿到JZ4780了
<wangli> iMadper, 来了，
<wangli> iMadper, 得先看一会新闻....
<wangli> 各位壕都早～
<happyaron> wangli: 拜见新晋壕
<happyaron> wangli: 或者是潜水艇壕
<onlylove> http://news.xinhuanet.com/overseas/2014-08/25/c_126911530.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 女子名包被鉴定为赝品 当场痛打送包的外籍男友_华人频道_新华网
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 无聊，发张桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463348 无聊，发张桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-25 10:20
<imtxc> happyaron: onlylove momo
<mikecao> 土壕们早
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼叫兽好
<tenzu> happyaron: 回来了么?
<happyaron> tenzu: 没呢
<tenzu> happyaron: 你是去玩还是出差?
<happyaron> tenzu: 主要是出差啊
<iMadper> happyaron: onlylove: 拜见妹子
<tenzu> happyaron: 我怎么觉得主要是玩
<happyaron> iMadper: 不想过了是不是。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 为嘛
<tenzu> happyaron: 因为看到各种游记
<iMadper> happyaron: 为嘛?
<happyaron> tenzu: 随意哈
<happyaron> 没事没事
<iMadper> happyaron: ... nnnnd
<happyaron> LOL
<happyaron> 萌萌哒妹子壕没在
<imtxc> tenzu: momo
<tenzu> imtxc: pat pat
 * slucx 各位k神们，k5在系统里可以配置全刷页数不能？
<onlylove> k5是啥
<slucx> kindle 5
<slucx> kindle black
<onlylove> 没有那神奇的东西
<RainFlying> 呼唤 Redhat 的首席测试工程师
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你得挨个点名，不然没人出来
 * mikecao 帮忙ping qiao
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不知道首席都是哪些席啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你看那些套着redhat马甲的，挨个点
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我碰到了一个掉 IP 的问题，OpenVZ 里 Pacemaker 绑的 IP 偶尔会掉，之前以为是 vzkernel 的问题，升级之后一个月多确实没问题，后来又抽风了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 点错了他会告诉你，哪个是真的
<onlylove> 不用openvz，不懂……
<RainFlying> iMadper: 这个是 RH 的？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 谁?
<iMadper> mikecao: 找 wangli
<iMadper> mikecao: 他俩是好基友
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你说谁?
<RainFlying> iMadper: 你啊，我记得这里有几个 Redhat 的
<iMadper> RainFlying: 对呀, 我是呀
<imtxc> wangli 和 qiao  好了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然呢?
<mikecao> RainFlying, 找 iMadper 他是前首席
<mikecao> iMadper, wangli shishui
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是你被裁员之后的事儿么
<RainFlying> iMadper: 快来帮我 debug 有一个问题。 CentOS + OpenVZ 里 Pacemaker 绑的 IP 时不时会掉，看日志说是 unknown interface em2 但是 restart 一下 corosync 就正常了。
<wangli> 。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 虚拟化的东西啊, 找 mikecao , 他是敝公司首席虚拟化工程师
<imtxc> wangli: 你和首席好了？
<wangli> imtxc, 额，
<imtxc> mikecao: 你和 wangli 分手了么
<RainFlying> 求各位大神拯救 iMadper  mikecao
<mikecao> iMadper, nono ,找 billyway 我是测windows的
<mikecao> imtxc, 谁是wangli
<imtxc> billyway: 啊？ 你把首席怎么了
<wangli> imtxc, 让你们领导出来说话
<billyway> mikecao, imtxc  what ?
<iMadper> mikecao: 找谁都没用了 他用的是centos, 换句话说, 丫没付费. 咱不提供任何技术支持.
<mikecao> iMadper, 用PM 的话，付费也不支持，请联系GSS 鞋鞋：）
<iMadper> mikecao: lol~
<RainFlying> iMadper mikecao  这话说错了，付费的话就是打电话过来骂你们，然后要求你们多少时间内上门搞定问题了。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你真错了
<iMadper> RainFlying: rh的付费技术支持远比你想的要完善.
<wangli> iMadper, 让他把款打支付宝上，然后qiao会派人去提供技术服务
<iMadper> wangli: ..
<mikecao> RainFlying, 你真错了，真不事这样
<iMadper> mikecao: 咱们的GSS需要上门服务吗?
<mikecao> iMadper, 有些
<mikecao> 我知道国外有
<mikecao> 后来搞不定把developer叫过去了
<billyway> mikecao, GSS不坐台的，
<billyway> 坐台的叫GPS
<mikecao> billyway, 恩对，是的
<mikecao> billyway, 不专业
<iMadper> mikecao: 哦. 一般不是分两种: 1. 用户自己不会用 这个我们不负责培训呀. 2. 软件bug, 等着修就好了嘛.
<mikecao> 那叫出台好吗
<mikecao> iMadper, 客户不会用的他们会点拨以下
<billyway> 付费用户也不一定有支持的。。。有一种廉价订阅叫 self-support
<iMadper> mikecao: 那得看什么样的客户了~ lol~ 我见过llna, 直接算错了的...
<billyway> 只能更新软件，不能打电话。
<mikecao> iMadper, 啥是llna
<iMadper> mikecao: 一个客户, 美国一个xx实验室?
<iMadper> mikecao: 跟我这儿算内存, 我都不知道丫的数字是怎么算出来的
<iMadper> mikecao: 然后管他们要计算步骤 lol~
<mikecao> iMadper, 说道内存，你知道怎么查看server里面的机器还有没有空闲的内存插口吗
<iMadper> mikecao: 知道啊
<mikecao> 在linux系统里面
<mikecao> iMadper, not biso
<mikecao> os
<iMadper> mikecao: ping jiabo啊
<mikecao> ....
<mikecao> 真的假的
<iMadper> mikecao: 这个就算有, 也是要从acpi里面读信息吧.
<mikecao> iMadper, 恩 dmicode 可以么
<iMadper> mikecao: 不走bios很难. 我想想看哈.
<iMadper> mikecao: 贵组又买内存条了啊?
<mikecao> iMadper, 有几台8G内存的机器，打算升级下，msft win9 有快出了，对应的server 也马上出来
<mikecao> 在不升级机器 不够了
<billyway> mikecao,  dmidecode -t memory
<iMadper> mikecao:  sudo lshw -class memory
<mikecao> billyway, Handle 0x000A, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
<mikecao> Physical Memory Array
<mikecao> 	Location: System Board Or Motherboard
<mikecao> 	Use: System Memory
<mikecao> 	Error Correction Type: None
<mikecao> 	Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
<^k^> mikecao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mikecao> billyway, 这就是空的把
<iMadper> mikecao: 用 lshw -class memory  看bankXX是empty还是有vendor的
<billyway> # dmidecode -t memory | grep -i size
<billyway> 	Size: 4096 MB
<billyway> 	Size: No Module Installed
<billyway> 	Size: 4096 MB
<billyway> 	Size: No Module Installed
<mikecao> dmidecode -t memory
<imtxc> wangli: 我哪里有领导
<wangli> imtxc, 噢，我忘记了，你是中国区最大的
<mikecao> billyway, 你这样应该不行
<imtxc> wangli: 昂………………
<mikecao> 我在我本机测试的
<imtxc> wangli: 大中华区首席吹水
<mikecao> 我记得我有空的，但是我机器上显示6根2Gde
<wangli> imtxc, 碉堡
<billyway> mikecao, 怎么不行了？没有size的就是没插
<mikecao> billyway, 难道我电脑差了6跟内存。。。？
<billyway> 打开机箱看
<mikecao> iMadper, lshw 哪个包提供的
<iMadper> mikecao: 自己yum查呀
<billyway> mikecao, 话说Win9要出了？
<imtxc> 出给谁？
<imtxc> iMadper: 邮件里面的邮件你都是怎么删的
<imtxc> 能不能弄个规则超过一周的自动删
<iMadper> 邮件里面的邮件是啥?
<iMadper> 我只知道邮件, 不知道邮件里面的邮件...
<imtxc> iMadper: 昂
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正就是存着很费地方啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在做lab administrator之后, 经常整天没有邮件...
<iMadper> imtxc: 有也是跟我无关的, 直接删
<imtxc> iMadper: 同步起来也很费劲，要是可以自动把一周前的删了就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个直接在google的webmail那里设置吧
<imtxc> 没找到
<iMadper> imtxc: 本地客户端写起来费劲
 * imtxc 刚才砸手机吓到同事们了
<iMadper> imtxc: 砸到谁了嘛?
 * imtxc 的手机现在不使劲摔两下点不两屏幕。。。。
<imtxc> 壳都磕破了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 买新的吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法联接无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463350 各位大虾， 刚装新系统，win7和ubuntu, 在win7下可以联接到无线网，在ubuntu下，在右上角网络没有无线网的显示。。。 求救！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aq9807xin — 2014-08-25 11:35
<imtxc> onlylove: 不
<onlylove> imtxc: 我手机是电源键有毛病，点不亮
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后我开始研究水果了
<imtxc> iMadper: Google Apps Script 好像有用
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 赞!
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我不确定是固件问题还是电源键问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正就是感觉按下去了，屏就是不亮
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者买那种轻敲屏幕可以点亮的
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我现在的是没希望了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的是坏了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那天跑步的时候，耳机老是断开
<onlylove> imtxc: 坏了你还不买！
<onlylove> imtxc: 丧心病狂！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没办法，就拿着手机在树上使劲砸。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后路过的人都以为我疯了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，可怜下 imtxc这个穷孩子，给他捐个你不用的机器吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 结果砸了一会儿耳机接口好了
<palomino|working> .... iMadper
<palomino|working> .... imtxc
<palomino|working> 这也行
<imtxc> palomino|working: 对了，土豪马，那3M的耳塞对我完全没有用
 * imtxc 听力实在是太好太好太好了
<iMadper> palomino|working: ... ... ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 买小了
<palomino|working> .....
<imtxc> onlylove: 确实不是
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的听力确实有问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 让你俩nick那么像
<imtxc> onlylove: 别人在办公室里面说话我都能听得一清二楚。。。
<palomino|working> 用法对么,得先捻细了整个塞耳朵里,然后等几分钟等它膨大...
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这不是有问题，是耳朵灵
<onlylove> palomino|working: 怎么拿出来……
<palomino|working> 说明你还年轻 imtxc
 * imtxc 听力范围在直径 50m 内，无视墙壁
<palomino|working> 后面有一块大的别塞进去呀... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我怎么觉得像膨胀螺丝
<imtxc> palomino|working: 用法应该没问题，还得提起耳朵赛进去
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 看来你耳力太好了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不不不，里面胀大的那块拿出来很费力吧，会不会疼
<palomino|working> 买赛车手用的那种耳塞吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果弹性不好的话
<palomino|working> 不会.不过有点别扭
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道有啥拼图的算法不
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是两个图，有重合的，就拼成一张的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不急到哇
<imtxc> palomino|working: 或许我需要的就是那个
<imtxc> palomino|working: 实在不行，就需要那种射击用的耳罩？
<onlylove> 赛车手 imtxc
<palomino|working> 额..多热啊
<palomino|working> 找找有没有主动降噪耳塞...
<happyaron> mikecao: 壕组
<imtxc> palomino|working: 反正那赛子对我完全没有用，正确的方式赛好之后，我可以清晰的听到我的笔记本风扇的声音。。。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马叔
<imtxc> ………………
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有鼓手用的防噪音的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我查查看
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的笔记本风扇多大动静……
<iMadper> imtxc: 我舍友在宿舍敲鼓, 就戴着. 但是我们都没有...
<imtxc> 我就说我为啥总能清楚的听见附近所有人打电话的声音
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后你们就把鼓给扔了？
<imtxc> 当然了，我说的打电话的声音是电话对方的人说的话。。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有啊, 我tmd听了四年啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以窃听了
<iMadper> onlylove: 经常早期被丫打鼓吵醒
<iMadper> 早起
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么跟你说吧，我们老板在办公室说啥我能听得一清二楚
<imtxc> 这算啥病？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.18.dd9keO&id=4691502556&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  这个跟3m的耳塞配合
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先塞上3m的耳塞, 然后带上这个.
<iMadper> imtxc: 双保险.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我早上还查了这东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是这玩意儿睡觉它不能转身啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 不需要.
<iMadper> imtxc: 躺着睡就行.
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该给你个隔音的屋子
<iMadper> imtxc: 真的很赞的.
<onlylove> imtxc: 四周都是消音材料的那种
<iMadper> imtxc: 耳塞 + 耳罩
<palomino|working> 飞利浦SHN4600是一款采用了入耳式耳塞设计的主动降噪耳机，这款产品的密封性比较不错，被动降噪结合主动降噪能够让你免受发动机、气流等轰鸣的环境音的骚扰。飞利浦SHN4600主动降噪耳机使用一节AAA电池（7号电池）供电，在打开主动降噪功能后，可以将外界的噪音减少85%。
<palomino|working> 来这个吧
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不行, 这个没用.
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉你说，咱要拜多久，才能拜到妹子呢
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 主动降噪没用.
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我有一个..
<palomino|working> 理论上应该有效啊...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 主动降噪只对 连续有规律的低频 有用
<palomino|working> 额...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 理论上！
<palomino|working> 处理速度不够快?_?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 请注意，理论上！
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 他是针对特定波长, 将声波分半, 然后通过相位差来消音的.
<onlylove> palomino|working: 理论上，理论和实际差距不大，实际上，你懂得
<imtxc> iMadper: http://ischan.com/automatically-delete-emails-in-gmail/ 这玩意儿还真高级
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 如何给 Gmail 添加自动删除邮件的功能 | Ischan
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 我是不是需要去医院处理一下听力？
<imtxc> 降低 90% 的听力
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 怪不得你能听出128和320的区别
<palomino|working> 几个月不挖耳屎就可以了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都听64和无损都听不出了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 3m 的塞子都没有用，还耳屎
<onlylove> imtxc: 对我来说差不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得你说过你晕车
<imtxc> 是
<palomino|working>  有长期不挖耳屎导致失聪的案例哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 这就是了，和耳朵有区别的
<palomino|working> 充分说明降噪效果一流
<onlylove> imtxc: 前庭还是半规管里面有个啥的，反正就那么个意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 意思是听力好的人容易晕车？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个东西太灵的结果
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是猜
<imtxc> 马蛋，很痛苦啊
<iMadper> imt
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不光晕车，还晕3D
<iMadper> imtxc: 耳膜切除手术.
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> imtxc: 连2.5都晕
<imtxc> iMadper: 为啥不是音道堵塞术？
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你有异乎常人的听力
<imtxc> 看咱这用词
<iMadper> imtxc: 干脆, 彻底
<happyaron> 都砍了就行了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 切了，就听不到了，就不担心了
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 那不行啊
<imtxc> 我得留一点
<happyaron> 不过瘾就脑袋也一起
<onlylove> imtxc: 留一点更难受，听不清
<onlylove> imtxc: 还不如留一半
<imtxc> happyaron: 赞
<imtxc> happyaron: 这个手术得找英国人做吧
<happyaron> 不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: isis能免费帮你做头部切除手术.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40861
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Facebook试验用蓝光作为存储媒介
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40863
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ars的小米4评测
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得这个……有点过了吧……
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<imtxc> iMadper， onlylove 对啊，所以我说得找英国人嘛
<yunfan> happyaron: 哪里拿的？
<yunfan> happyaron: 不会是去imagination骗来的 ci20吧?
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是头部切除 是颈部肿瘤移除
<yunfan> isis的人只需要服从珍珠的指令 不需要独立异议部件
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说你最近了解到有啥靠谱的手机没有
<happyaron> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> happyaron: 你是怎么写邮件的 我也写了邮件 但是 没片到
<happyaron> yunfan: 哈哈他们主动给的
<yunfan> happyaron: 草诶 给了几个啊 送个给我吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 目前就一个，下一批送抵之后我这儿会搭个集群。
<happyaron> 这批目前还得尽量多覆盖多的人。
<yunfan> happyaron: 帮我跟他们提下 我也要一个 我下周来帝都 最好能提货 或者你的卖给我
<happyaron> yunfan: 下周没戏
<yunfan> happyaron: 我这种mips老客户居然不照顾 难怪mips没救
<happyaron> yunfan: 而且现在货都在英国和美国呢……
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> 我玩mips和君正的芯片可比你早点  额 痛恨
<yunfan> happyaron: 话说他们主动联系你 难道不是北京的分公司？
<happyaron> 不是
<yunfan> 这种烂公司是真不如那些随便给片的德州什么的
<yunfan> happyaron: 他给的是你个人 还是公司啊
<happyaron> 个人
<yunfan> 为何会给你个人
<happyaron> 脸熟吧。。。
<yunfan> 好吧 尽量帮我争取一个
<yunfan> 卖也行啊 这种烂公司连卖都不给卖
<happyaron> 这批应该没戏了
<iMadper> 谁去日本啊? 帮带
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 带啥?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 耳机线
<yunfan> 算了 最近反正也是在看x86汇编 过一阵学下8051 研究刷u盘的msoc
 * happyaron 当当壕这是要去日本的节奏？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你去哪个城市？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我那也不去啊, 就是问问 cc happyaron iMadper
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 去帮拍点植物工厂和小型农业机械的照片给我
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那帮我把这个请求传达给要去的人
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我闲的
<yunfan> 对了 东京还是神户有个超级室内农场
<yunfan> 最好去参观下
<yunfan> 问下他们用的LED的光谱 和功耗
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 这个你该去问种大麻的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不一样 种大麻的不在乎精准控制光谱
<yunfan> 和功耗
<yunfan> happyaron: 介绍说他上面还有个小的从处理器 估计是arm的big little那种东西吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不控制的话, 电量消耗大很容易被抓
<happyaron> 不清楚呢，我到这儿才知道给我的。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 问题是现在警察是靠红外线成像抓大麻种植的
<yunfan> 大麻生长需要潮湿温暖 这两点就够红外成像了嘛
<yunfan> 我看许多新闻里 大麻种植都用卤素灯 这个没啥效率
<yunfan> 看日经产业新闻里那些植物工厂的图片 明显是特定光谱的
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<yunfan> happyaron: 我对那颗小的处理器感兴趣  到手后探索下
<happyaron> 在我桌上，还没仔细看
<happyaron> 这货需要接个显示器，手上没有。
<imtxc> 你们要做啥
<yunfan> 不需要吧 阿蛋不是一向来都是ttl大法么
<happyaron> 没有uart线在手
<yunfan> 这货说是android 那你走usb 用adb shell不就行了？
<happyaron> 是android么，不知道啊。
<happyaron> 啥都没说就给一盒子说是个新板子。。。
<yunfan> 我看微博上宣传是 不过预装不知道是哪个
<yunfan> 你搞硬件的居然没有ttl 真是没得说
<yunfan> 我手头都有三四个
<happyaron> 我不在家啊
<happyaron> 出门带那货干啥
<yunfan> 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 999感冒灵，家中常备
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<yunfan> 我发现这些搞gpu的都喜欢在里面又集成个小的cpu 然后这个启动顺序还比主cpu高
<yunfan> 像rpi也说有个broadcom 的video core先启动
<onlylove> yunfan: 电脑自检都是显卡先自检啊
<happyaron> imtxc: http://store.imgtec.com/product/mips-creator-ci20/
<onlylove> yunfan: 显卡没问题才能继续嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 其实我想说mips平台终于搭载了一款堪用的显卡了么。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只是因为显卡接管显示器而已吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 你忘了当初我看好imagination收购mips就是因为mips+powervr嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 其实powervr+哪个都不差劲，lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，反正你看server自检，也是各种raid卡bmc啥的先自检，刷屏好久之后，才轮到主板
<yunfan> 过一阵寨厂就可以推出 超长续航 显卡劲爆堪比水果的新产品了
<yunfan> 不过现在君正转向可穿戴硬件了 真是可惜
<happyaron> yunfan: 爆不了水果，只能爆三丧
<happyaron> yunfan: 苹果是6系powervr了
<onlylove> happyaron: 赶紧爆掉三丧
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是因为显卡接管显示器 你从显示器上看东西 当然先输出显卡自己的自检了
<happyaron> 这货是SGX540
<happyaron> onlylove: ^_^
<onlylove> yunfan: 那raid卡呢
<yunfan> happyaron: 我是说堪比 寨厂惯用宣传
<happyaron> lol
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 雷鸟邮件系统里面在导入通讯录问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463353 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 在使用雷鸟邮件系统导入通讯录地址时联系人姓名显示为乱码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-08-25 13:23
<yunfan> onlylove: raid卡估计都没有soc内置的启动早
<onlylove> yunfan: 那也比主板启动早啊
<yunfan> 不过再早也没用 刷下硬盘控制器 把boot selector改掉
<yunfan> 忽然想到个u盘改造思路
<yunfan> 刷下固件 把boot selector弄成只读
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道你说的主板启动指哪个
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看过server启动啊，知道吧，显卡先自举，然后后面一大堆各种卡，最后才和PC一样显示那些自检信息
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说了 这是因为你是从显示器看到这些信息的
<onlylove> jusss: 来，给介绍个妹子调戏下
<jusss> onlylove: 谁
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道是并行的？为啥我觉得是串行的
<onlylove> jusss: 让你给介绍！
 * jusss 谁帮忙代买个vps呀，
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是并行 可能是 有 buffer
<happyaron> onlylove: 加电以后还是主板开始初始化，把x86的演变进程走一遍，然后初始化硬件，比如显卡
<onlylove> jusss: 找人合买linode
 * jusss 那谁合买linode呀？
<yunfan> 话说DMA是不是具体实现就是   movl 0[bx], 16[bx]
<happyaron> onlylove: 开始有输出，初始化raid controller之类的
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 什么价位的?
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是rpi那种，加电之后先从gpu开始执行指令。
<yunfan> onlylove: linode就10刀 没必要合买
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥我的理解是，加电以后激活电源，然后各个零件开始自检
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 每月50rmb左右的吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 他没双币卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题在这里
<happyaron> onlylove: 不特别严格滴说，是gpu唤醒cpu继续自检的
<jusss> yunfan: 没visa master卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 肯定不是啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在是个信用卡不都双臂么
<onlylove> yunfan: 是么？
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个君正的介绍说他显卡里有个 DMA里居然也有一个 真不知道是啥居心
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是, 双币双标是奇葩产物, 马上要被淘汰
<yunfan> 还是cpu core太廉价？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 怎讲？
<happyaron> yunfan: 差不多是买显卡送cpu的价格
<onlylove> yunfan: 信用卡就是单币的，这是当当的理解
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没有怎讲, 就是这样的
<adam_magic_pack> o
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 狗屁呢 那你用美元卡刷人民币要怎么算
<onlylove> yunfan: visa master就是刷美金的，jcb就是刷日币的，银联就是刷软妹币的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那你这么说卡都是100币卡
<yunfan> 是当时的汇率购汇 还是人民币欠账 还款的时候购汇？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我说的双标双币, 你别闹
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 本该如此
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你不懂又乱讲
<yunfan> 我对现在的双币卡比较满意
<yunfan> 我用的广发
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实好像是，vps 的付账需要走visa通道
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 广发写在一起是个"废"
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这个我晓得 呵呵
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我没乱讲啊，你银联的标刷visa试试
<yunfan> 广发的人老想给我推销保险
<yunfan> 我跟他们说我喜欢的保险主要是医保
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 尼码你刚说的币种, 不是卡组织, 别搞笑
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 如果和 yunfan说的那种，那为啥还分人民币卡和全币种卡
 * adam_magic_pack 你们毛都不懂就知道抬杠
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 其实这些都该死 用bitcoin
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我不和你抬杠
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 记账和消费是两码事
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 来说下人民币卡和多币种卡
<lainme> jusss: phoenixlzx有在做KVM的VPS，支付宝
<happyaron> lainme: 他关门了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 懒得
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: momo
<happyaron> lainme: 粗事了。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不要扯概念 既然你说是两种东西 那你告诉我 假如我有个visa卡 我在国内超市买个东西 和在国外买个东西 分别怎么记账 还有怎么还款
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我有人民币卡，我买的东西需要美金付账，我该如何做
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: paypal支持银联, 支持银联借记卡
<lainme> happyaron: 额，什么时候的事
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 还人民币
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 付账
<jusss> lainme: adam_magic_pack ,嗯
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我才不管怎么还
<yunfan> happyaron: 我上次看到群联的一个u盘主控 51的核 频率能到几十mHZ 额
<happyaron> lainme: 一个月吧，firehub还能跑几个月，mc已经关了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 单visa卡的话还一种钱
<happyaron> yunfan: ...
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 记账还分本地货币和dcc
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那不就是我还得找银行购汇还到对应的货币账户？ 你这不是更折腾么
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那我的是银联，对方就支持visa呢
<yunfan> 就为了装高端 你就给自己找这么多事
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: yunfan 你俩真心是各种喜欢抬杠
<adam_magic_pack> o
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 那就刷不了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 一个巴掌拍不响
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 人民币记账
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那是按照当时的汇率记？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: jusss现在的问题是，他要买vps，然后对面要visa，他没有
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 这又分好几种情况
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: "13:35 < adam_magic_pack> jusss: paypal支持银联, 支持银联借记卡"
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你看 你这个又分好多情况 你不是吃饱了撑着了么
 * happyaron 搬个小板凳听李老板科普
<onlylove> jusss: 你去弄paypal吧
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 谁说不是, 就你俩看见个事儿就抬杠
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不抬杠怎么明白
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 脑容量小的不建议用信用卡
<yunfan> 抬杠是没办法跟自己抬的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你以为都和你那么明白
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: lol 装逼装不成 气急败坏了
 * onlylove 看 adam_magic_pack气急败坏
<iMadper`> 直接淘宝买vps就不用visa了. alipay直接可以
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 用卡环境就是这样
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 他是这样没错 不过我看许多习惯都可以改
<yunfan> 以前银行也有这样那样2b的规矩
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 等你征服地球再说吧
<yunfan> 现在都让互联网冲击了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我不需要征服地球 我只需要支持用于变革的那些厂商就行了
 * adam_magic_pack 今天心情不好, 犯了大忌
<yunfan> 傲慢的英国佬
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又把adam气走了
<happyaron> 这俩好机油啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 上次是芯片卡的事情
<happyaron> 一个走了另一个就来了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 一个人吧……
<yunfan> 心情不好别来找我 包输 :]
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个下线，换个马甲
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 下次问问adam把hamo藏哪里了
<yunfan> 蛤魔是来调查谁气坏了他男朋友
<yunfan> happyaron: intel32的汇编指令 mov是movl mov long的意思  那x64的 mov是什么 movo ?
<hamo> iMadper`: 我想到了一个办法
<iMadper`> hamo: ?
<happyaron> yunfan: 没学过
<yunfan> happyaron: mips的大数加载有没有O(1)的办法？
<tenzu> 阿当傲娇了
<yunfan> 其实4 cycle 并发的话 两个内存加载 + 1个shift + 1个add
<yunfan> 刚好
<happyaron> 我说了汇编基本不会啊。
<yunfan> 估计是裁员
<imtxc> hamo: 早
<tenzu> 阿当肿么了?
<imtxc> 当当肿么了
<yunfan> happyaron: 基础知识你会吧   mips的指令等宽 一个字里有一部分要用作指令判断  那么假如 load r1, xxx 这种事 xxx必然要比一个字的范围小好多
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯
<onlylove> tenzu: imtxc和他抬杠信用卡的事情，急了，气急败坏了
<yunfan> happyaron: 所以你要加载个比较大的数字到寄存器里 是不可能一步完成的
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯
<hamo> imtxc: 你买相机了？
<yunfan> 我就想知道是否是特定步数完成的
<tenzu> onlylove: 壕的世界我们无法理解
<happyaron> 哦
<hamo> iMadper`: 生成对随机地址的随机HTTP请求
<hamo> iMadper`: post, get, put, delete
<iMadper`> hamo: 恩.
<iMadper`> hamo: 然后里面都是加密 + 压缩的数据?
<yunfan> onlylove: 你很会栽赃啊 我没看到imtxc说话 明明是 happyaron 在跟阿蛋抬杠
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，你拼图的时候，是那种有重合的图拼接的，还是固定长度的
<hamo> iMadper`: get一般是不加body的
<hamo> iMadper`: 本地过去的就不get了
<iMadper`> hamo: 恩, get不要
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么拼图
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没栽赃，只是他俩都在问
<yunfan> hamo: 你俩什么项目
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是那档子抓图拼接的事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是垂直的话，当然没问题，但是水平向不一定有两副图的宽度，肯定有重合，这个怎么拼
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 了解了 先水平 后垂直
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不小心栽赃你和当当吵架了
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是水平怎么拼……
<hamo> yunfan: 翻墙，我这边ss被reset的受不了了
<yunfan> happyaron: 既然你搞硬件的 可知道google glass那种投影设备哪里有卖 我要廉价的
<hamo> imtxc: 你相机了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边没做过，想来想去不知咋做
<yunfan> 我想买两个配到眼镜上 然后输入双路的信号 体验立体的视觉
<hamo> yunfan: 买google glass拆
<happyaron> yunfan: 买google glass拆
<yunfan> happyaron: 你用的什么method?
<hamo> happyaron: 赞
<onlylove> hamo: 壕 happyaron，你也壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 神马神马method
<yunfan> 我这里用aes-cfb-256和rc4都一直没问题
<happyaron> hamo: 我看见你说了觉得很赞
<happyaron> onlylove: 壕的是 yunfan
<yunfan> happyaron: 我问 hamo的 ss配置里的 method
<happyaron> ss 是啥
<hamo> yunfan: bf-cfb
<yunfan> happyaron: 老子是正经的 帮我问问 还有摄像头 我也想知道廉价的
<yunfan> hamo: 这个不是标准的吧 我都没听说过
<happyaron> 卧槽我只做cpu有关的
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？ 跟我有啥关系
<yunfan> hamo: 我最近用代理老是被google说我是自动流量 tmd
<yunfan> happyaron: 帮我问问圈子里的人 我是圈外的
<hamo> yunfan: blowfish啊
<imtxc> hamo: 很早前就买了啊
<hamo> yunfan: 很出名的
<happyaron> yunfan: 国内的这帮人也不熟啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你买了什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 20多天没和你说话了把
<imtxc> jiero: 关注我微薄儿就知道了哇
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助--fcitx候选字前面多出来一个 A- .造成不能选字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463355 按数字键选字时,对应的汉字不能上屏.求解. linux mint 17 mate.新立德里安装的fcitx. 11.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 fatyy — 2014-08-25 13:52
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以说你被栽赃了么，我只是想回答你和教授而已
<yunfan> hamo: 你用这个有点坑 这个我记得专门保证是慢加密的
<jiero> imtxc: 韦伯？
<happyaron> tmd用mate的都去屎
<happyaron> 用mint的也都去屎
<yunfan> happyaron: 你路子肯定比我广 就硬件圈
<happyaron> 默认不开apt recommends都自求多福去吧
<onlylove> happyaron: mate咋了
 * happyaron 又进入瞎放话模式了
<happyaron> onlylove: 被折腾了，所以要黑
<yunfan> tmd 真想做点事完全做不来
<onlylove> happyaron的遥控器在谁那，给按成正常模式
 * imtxc 
 * imtxc 按按 happyaron
 * hamo 
<happyaron> 。。
 * mikecao    
<onlylove> http://www.cnki.com.cn/Article/CJFDTotal-ZGTB200702026.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一种改进的全景图自动拼接算法--《中国图象图形学报》2007年02期
<onlylove> 我想l5e了……她有知网账号
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你一按, 触发了垃圾回收机制
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> TMD 最近微信上突然多了很多丧心病狂的人
<imtxc> 好几个人换了头像，头像上面有个红色的 1
<imtxc> 有强迫症的人不点掉那个“1” 会不爽一天啊
<hamo> imtxc: 你中招了
<imtxc> hamo: 我的第三个联系人开始这么做了
<iMadper`> 惊天东西
<iMadper`> 惊天动地, 气壮山河
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没微信，不怕不怕
<imtxc> onlylove: 这招太残忍了，能把处女座的人灭光
<yunfan> google glass的显示设备到底是显示屏还是投影仪
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不是处女座，但是有人敢这么干，发通牒，不改？删好友
<yunfan> onlylove: 她有账户？ 这么奢侈？
<yunfan> imtxc: 说明你不是强迫症
<imtxc> yunfan: 很多学校的网络直接可以下载
<imtxc> yunfan: 学校付费了的
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果你是个合格的强迫症 那就应该删了这个联系人
<yunfan> imtxc: 我知道啊 能访问跟有账户是两码事
<yunfan> 我还有个能访问的代理呢 可惜不是全部库的
<imtxc> yunfan: 学校的网络，访问进去就算有账户啊
<yunfan> 我很怀念我们大学 那个是全库访问的
<imtxc> 对啊
<yunfan> 不知道哪个学校有提供这种代理
<yunfan> 或者知网可以便宜点
<yunfan> 我其实很喜欢浏览知网这种论文库
<onlylove> yunfan: l5e是学校的，她离开学校也不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 这事儿，你找 tenzu 帮忙不可以么
<yunfan> 要不咱合买一个好了 就是知网这些对民用的太黑了
<yunfan> 也对 tenzu 可能开个代理？
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实……我百度文库找到那个了……但是快速傅氏变换都还给老师了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在让我学傅里叶变换？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没准等我学好了，这项目都死了
<yunfan> onlylove: 用库呗
<onlylove> yunfan: c#……
<tenzu> 嘛事儿?
<yunfan> onlylove: 就好像现在做3d游戏开发的几个人还记得几何投影那个公式
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得还是cpan实在
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就不信c#没有fft实现
<onlylove> tenzu: 知网那个奸商
<yunfan> tenzu: 开个你们学校内网的代理给用 我要上知网 维普
<onlylove> yunfan: 我关心的不是fft，是有米有直接的拼图库
<onlylove> yunfan: fft肯定有
<tenzu> onlylove: 帮忙下个论文还行, 代理搞不起, 我这里按流量计费的, 每月我都超
<tenzu> yunfan: 同上
<yunfan> tenzu: 那也行 你最多能帮下几个？ 按天来 我以后看到想看的就记录下来
<imtxc> ....
<yunfan> onlylove: 你太懒了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这本来就是个快速的东西，我现在看论文真担心来不及
<tenzu> yunfan: 只要有空就能帮忙下, 别让我找太多就行
<yunfan> tenzu: 可以弄个ircbot 根据url搞出pdf 发邮件 哈哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不是懒不懒的问题，这东西要是说，你现在先研究，然后半年以后用，怎么都好说
<onlylove> yunfan: 是马上要用的
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多论文结论就一句话 只是前面废话和数据证明占用篇幅而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你当法院判决书啊，就一句话
<tenzu> 论文只是证明了行还是不行, 具体怎么弄的作者不会透露详细内容
<onlylove> nnd突然想起来，当当上的那本书还没货
<onlylove> tenzu: 我要是说，我上学研究生师兄的论文扯了半天啥也没做，就在matlab上跑了下模拟
<tenzu> onlylove: 硕士那点东西, 没啥学术性
<yunfan> onlylove: 真的是这样的
<onlylove> tenzu: 我保证我学士论文不比他的硕士论文差
<tenzu> 一沾matlab, 各种原创idea, 原创源码, 大多是水货
<onlylove> tenzu: 还有个研究生在考四级，然后和我说，你这梗概，金山翻译的吧，丫的我六级都过了，他和我说这个！
<tenzu> onlylove: 你就告诉丫, google translate
<onlylove> tenzu: 不不不，matlab在工业模拟上用用还是不错的
<onlylove> tenzu: 我都不好意思拿六级成绩单糊他脸上
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 看看中秋的火车票去
<huntxu> onlylove: 你想想乐乐袋鼠国混了那么多年，iets写作都死活没有7
<onlylove> imtxc: 3天去哪里
<tenzu> onlylove: 工业模拟神马? matlab比其他专业软件差多了, 无非是个大而全的东西
<onlylove> huntxu: 你要不让 jiero写下？
<imtxc> onlylove: 再看
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫兽又要开学啦
<tenzu> huntxu: 听说周四开学, 估计下周才算第一周吧
<imtxc> 听说……
<onlylove> tenzu: 哦，我自动控制的，当时模拟的是神经网络
<huntxu> tenzu: 今年的师妹质素怎么样
<onlylove> tenzu: 我当时不知道有啥别的能模拟啊……只能这样
<tenzu> onlylove: 神经网络倒是很多人用matlab, 听说是不少现成的包, 学习成本低
<tenzu> onlylove: 神经网络本来是个挺好的算法, 被人偷换概念坏了名头, 不过仍显高大上
<onlylove> tenzu: 对啊，你让上了一个学期课的本科写论文，用别的太累啊
<onlylove> tenzu: matlab学起来快嘛
<RainFlying> 蓉 DD 也搞麒麟的啊！
<RainFlying> https://launchpad.net/~happyaron
<tenzu> huntxu: 待我开学以后去小军训场地看看再告诉你
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Launchpad
<jiero> onlylove:  我写作很烂的，IELTS只能到6
<RainFlying> onlylove: tenzu: 我们大一物理实验，第二次开始就必须用 Matlab MathCAD Mathematics 或者 Origin 作图。
<tenzu> 脱服卡线入学的撸过
<huntxu> tenzu: 军训最好分辨龙蛇了，统一着装又没有化妆
<yunfan> tenzu: 嘿嘿 我昨天看了个文章 ibm的那个大脑芯片和神经网络都是用forth的
<tenzu> RainFlying: origin作图好看
<RainFlying> jiero onlylove  槽   IELTS 写作只有 5 分的路过
<onlylove> jiero: 其实，你看，学语文那么多年，高考作文满分几个嘛 能因为这个说不会中文？ cc huntxu RainFlying
<tenzu> huntxu: 人家妹子直接放水粉底+防晒油
<huntxu> tenzu: 身材总不能造假了吧
<tenzu> yunfan: forth是啥?
<jiero> RainFlying: 我2006年考了5分
<tenzu> huntxu: 迷彩服妹子都买大号的, 笨!
<RainFlying> jiero onlylove  口语 5.5    Little Speak 把三个问题都覆盖到了就说没了，然后面试官当时就傻了，说你再说点针对这个问题再说点，我说刚不是说过了嘛。
<mikecao> IELTS是啥
<huntxu> tenzu: 果然你经验更加丰富
<tenzu> huntxu: 你只能看出来胖还是不胖
<onlylove> mikecao: 雅思
<onlylove> mikecao: 好像是的
<mikecao> 都是大牛
<mikecao> 为啥靠不到7分，不久能出国了
<onlylove> tenzu: 泳池
<zhouqt> billyway: ping.
<tenzu> onlylove: 饼都大学泳池装修ing, 要看去隔壁内裤大学
<onlylove> tenzu: 没有什么地方比这边更真实了，身材没法垫，化妆会被水泡
<billyway> gfrog, ?
<onlylove> tenzu: 隔壁……南开？
<lainme> onlylove: yunfan http://libgen.org/scimag/index.php
<gfrog> onlylove: 没女人的yy男，化妆有防水的。
<gfrog> billyway: PM
<tenzu> onlylove: yep
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Library Genesis: Scientfic Articles
<onlylove> gfrog: 拜ccie蛙
<jusss> tenzu: forth是门语言，
<jiero> RainFlying: 噢。我口语4分
<jiero> RainFlying: 考之前都没练习过，没说过
<tenzu> jusss: 我都没听说过, 只知道fortran
<jiero> RainFlying:  果然一点都不说，就不会好拉。
<RainFlying> jiero: 这种东西怎么练啊，我就在考试前两三周做了一下阅读听力，其余都没练过，也没时间练，然后就怎么挂了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 你是大学生啊
<lainme> RainFlying: 多说
<RainFlying> jiero: 高中毕业
<jiero> RainFlying: 那不错了
<jiero> RainFlying: 上海的？
<jusss> tenzu: forth国内几乎没看到过教程，在台湾貌似很流行
<tenzu> jusss: 隔行如隔山
<onlylove> gfrog: 卸载防水妆，不累死？
<RainFlying> jiero: 大学没毕业，去玩了几年，英语课本还没从抽屉里拿出来过，就被学校赶出来了，没毕业证没学位证。
<tenzu> onlylove: 应该有对应的卸妆水吧
<tenzu> jusss: 我说的对么?
<gfrog> onlylove: 卸妆水
<jusss> tenzu: 还是scheme好，国内都有译本
<onlylove> tenzu: 那种是用油卸妆的
<onlylove> gfrog: 估计水不行，得油
<jusss> tenzu: 你去南洋读的什么？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 学校还赶人？叔你做了甚？我不去上课的同学都毕业了
<lainme> 都怎么玩的
<lainme> onlylove: 挂太多还是会被退学的
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 卧槽，我当时本科的导师要求我发 paper 啊，不过这个不是必能毕业的原因，不能毕业是因为体育差了一分。
<jiero> RainFlying: 大学生拉还是
<lainme> 体育也能挂
<onlylove> lainme: 按规矩，我是该被劝退的……因为挂科符合要求……
<RainFlying> jiero: 不是，只能说我交过大学学费。
<onlylove> lainme: 但是……不知为啥
<RainFlying> lainme: 为什么不能挂？ 出勤 + 考试。 我以前班里有人英语还 59.5 分挂了的。
<lainme> onlylove: 我们系之前有个差点被退的，不过他比较凶残，一个学期把所有挂的科目都考过了
<RainFlying> onlylove: lainme: 敝专业的专业课挂科率 30% + 也是比较正常的事。
<onlylove> lainme: 不过山大好像确实劝退过，就在我毕业以后不久，不过山大没我啥事情
<onlylove> lainme: 额……我想那么干不行啊，不开课不给参加考试
<RainFlying> onlylove lainme 敝校被劝退的一大把，每年都有几十个百来个
<onlylove> lainme: 所以其实我还是分了两年
<imtxc> gfrog: 好久不见
<jusss> 我室友现在大家都毕业了，他还没毕业证
<jusss> 因为他高数挂了4回没过
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你啥学校，我去瞻仰下
<RainFlying> 当年学得太痛苦了，大一进去就来搞实数系的公理，尼玛，要求证明 1 > 0
<onlylove> jusss: 额，我高数挂一次就乖了
<onlylove> jusss: 高数6分啊，英语才4分
<jusss> RainFlying: 公里能证明？
<imtxc> 我给基蛙打了个招呼他跑了
<onlylove> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=XYnOj9w-qi6vq_aKEAotZZjAgfeIwyr22qciyb8-OWFuCzIb89iOsqUO9pyNfsJsYRChAg0u9nnk2TlxVnJyNP65JxD0r0PQlD6tBtJVCPu
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一种全景图像拼接算法的实现_百度文库
<jusss> onlylove: 我高数挂过2次
<onlylove> 果然一句话！
<onlylove> 被骗了！
<RainFlying> onlylove:  1 > 0 又不是公理。公理就是 6 个域公理 3 个序公理 1 个完备公理。比如其中有一个公理是这样的，存在一个幺元，记为 0, 对于任何数 a,  a + 0 = a.
<RainFlying> 我跟敝校数学系的研究生聊过，有部分课程他们研究生学的，我们是本科作为基础课程的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果有一天公理不成立呢
<RainFlying> onlylove: 一切推倒重干
<lainme> 纯数的世界我不懂
<onlylove> RainFlying: 比方经典物理和量子物理？
<_0943x> 请问一下，频道如果想要贴图片，应该吧图片贴到哪个网站再转发链接？
<onlylove> lainme: 把数变成图就懂了吧？
<onlylove> _0943x: 找你喜欢的图床
<onlylove> 别发被墙的
<lainme> onlylove: 纯数学的意思。黑纯数算是做应数的乐趣之一……
<_0943x> onlylove, 原来有专有名字，搜了一下还比较多。谢谢了
<RainFlying> 命途多舛啊
<onlylove> lainme: 理论数学？
<onlylove> lainme: 那不是傻子的世界么
<RainFlying> 我毕设就选过四次，第一次选的是 Ising Model, Prisoner's problem and minority Game.  后来换成等离子显示器驱动电路的研究，发现要取学一遍电气专业的专业课，然后做不下去了，换取做复杂网络了，导师要求在期刊上发一篇 paper，于是换取做高温超导的模拟，做了半年多，好歹做了一半了，于是过了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你们毕业设计还可以选啊，我大四的时候，毕业设计就发下来了，你毕业就做这个
<RainFlying> 想想当年选的什么扯淡专业，别人做毕设几个星期就够了，我们做毕设大四暑假选题读论文到了十月开始正式动手，到了五月份还只做了一小半
<jusss> RainFlying: 你们什么学校呀
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有一批导师预设的课题，看你跟什么导师，也可以自己立题做。
<RainFlying> jusss: 老和山职业技术学院
<onlylove> RainFlying: 对啊，就是导师发的题，自己立题又不会，万一碰了硬钉子多不好
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有些牛逼的人会的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔求放过，我不是牛逼人
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我是考试都担心挂掉的学渣
<RainFlying> onlylove: 因为毕设没做，我在学校多混了两年，结果还是毕业不能。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那你太赔了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 当时想，反正啥都不会，多在学校两年学点东西找工作，结果两年过去了，啥都没学，还是啥都不会。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我当时想，多学的话，人都毕业了，我还交钱……
<imtxc> gfrog: momo , 刚说打个招呼给你打掉线了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 虽然就这么走了不甘心，但是没办法，我唯一拿得出手的是linux系统维护，学校又不考这个
<imtxc> 哇
<imtxc> 漂亮
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> 又掉了
<imtxc> gery: 我给 gfrog 一发消息他就掉线了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 说来我手头有一台 Linux 机器网络有点问题，叔帮我搞一i啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<imtxc> gery: 嘛，误伤
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别给他发消息了
<imtxc> onlylove: 继续发
<onlylove> RainFlying: 啥问题啊……驱动的问题我不搞
<RainFlying> 就是我搞了一个 eth0   10.60.1.233/16   一个 eth0.1  10.0.0.11/24 和 10.0.0.12/24 和 一个 br100   10.60.100.1/24, br100 里是 eth0.2 然后虚拟机网卡跟 br100 桥接。现在从虚拟机里可以 ping 同外面，从外面能 ping 通 br100 的地址，但是 ping 不通虚拟机里的 IP
<jiero>     。
<jiero> 走了。
<onlylove> yunfan: http://blog.csdn.net/ymd378362996/article/details/7593407
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 相位相关算法 - ymd378362996的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似找到一篇
<onlylove> 看着晕乎乎的，我先画图看看能弄明白不
<onlylove> 我晕了……
<yunfan> 哈哈 forth圈很小 老外还记得我对他的8th感兴趣
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我看不懂你那设备之间的关系……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 哪个设备？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不弄点啥出来玩玩
<onlylove> RainFlying: 12/24是哪个设备
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你一堆和
<RainFlying> onlylove   eth0   10.60.1.233/16
<RainFlying> onlylove  eth0.1  10.0.0.1124
<RainFlying> onlylove eth0.1 secondary   10.0.0.12/24
<RainFlying> onlylove eth0.2  是网桥 br100 的网卡
<RainFlying> onlylove: br100    10.60.100.1/24
<onlylove> RainFlying: 好吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 怎么看怎么是网络问题……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才在微博上吐槽搞不到ci20 然后官方让我重新发个邮件
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过我现在重点要在8th上 我知道那个作者是一心一意要研究跨平台开发的
<onlylove> yunfan: 再发邮件给你？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在整理 RainFlying的那网卡和bridge的关系，脑袋里现在乱乱的，啥都不清楚，bridge是二层设备呢，
<yunfan> onlylove: 鬼知道  管不了他  你手头可有废旧u盘什么的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 别提了，那次去releaseparty，没找到地方不说（我怀疑度娘地图坑我），还把优盘丢了
<onlylove> yunfan: PNY的盘比一般的贵不少呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛啊 我手头就两个pny的 不贵啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 都是8G盘，东芝的30PNY的60
<onlylove> yunfan: 是不贵，和其他的比贵呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫的写入速度PNY甩我现在这个东芝几条街好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在想想我那PNY就肉疼
<tryit> yunfan, 最近折腾嵌入式系统吗?
<yunfan> tryit: 搜 badusb
<tryit> yunfan, and ...?
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 为什么不用google 地图
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你在朝内让我用google地图？
<yunfan> tryit: 你就明白我为何折腾这些了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你先把我搬你那里去
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 说起地图来，我得找找 cherrot和 maplebeats问问他们那腾讯地图咋回事
<onlylove> RainFlying: 网关或者路由的问题？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 应该不是啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 网桥是二层设备，处理不了网络层的东西
<RainFlying> onlylove  brctl
<onlylove> RainFlying: 有很多东西我也晕晕的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你，把ccie蛙给弄回来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我发现我对网络的储备貌似应付不了 RainFlying
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不
<onlylove> happyaron: 一起看看这个问题
<tryit> yunfan, 你在搞网络安全？
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://www.cnblogs.com/iceocean/articles/1594193.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ brctl命令 - 放飞自我 - 博客园
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你看看这个能解决你的问题不
<onlylove> http://zhumeng8337797.blog.163.com/blog/static/1007689142011643834429/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ brctl 配置网桥 - zhuzhu的日志 - 网易博客
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这个好像是配置网络的步骤，网桥现在配置起来了，我也觉得没啥问题了，但是网络有问题
<onlylove> 傻了，不管啦，喝水去！
<onlylove> 发现自从不管IT的活以后，网络知识迅速退化了
 * iMadper` 
 * iMadper` 求工作内推.
<Router2> RainFlying 虚拟机和物理机之间ping?
<RainFlying> Router2: 是的
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 我喜欢自己现在配置好的系统及应用，想打包成安装版给他人安装怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463359 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-08-25 15:30
<Router2> RainFlying 看下物理机的路由表
<onlylove> yunfan: 你有没有注意这么个问题，就是你小时候学的课文你能记住，后来学的好多东西反而忘了，这种选择性记忆是为啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 很喜欢自己现在的配置，怎么打包成安装版给朋友们用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463360 自己配置一些自己喜欢的应用，及主题想打包成iso镜像安装版给朋友们使用，请问怎么打包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-08-25 15:38
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还在北京站？
<yunfan> tryit: 我是折腾星人
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯
<tryit> iMadper`, 你……求内推？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那边挺好的，暂时不愁，除了网络略纠结
<iMadper`> tryit: 恩.
<onlylove> tryit: 他内推别人的手，你信他求内推
<iMadper`> onlylove: 别人想来帽帽, 我可以内推啊
<iMadper`> onlylove: 但是为啥不能求内推了?
<tryit> onlylove, 人往高出走嘛
<onlylove> iMadper`: 你要跳，都抢着要吧
<bugone> 。。
 * hamo 求内推
 * onlylove 求内推
<iMadper`> onlylove: ToT...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司给我订北京站附近的住店 到时候联络
<tryit> onlylove, 不敢给带高帽……
 * imtxc 求内推
<tryit> onlylove, 低调
<onlylove> yunfan: 唉？你又要来帝都玩？
<imtxc> yunfan: 唉？你又要来帝都玩？
<bugone> 唉？你又要来帝都玩？
<onlylove> yunfan: 北京站附近有万豪的
<bugone> yunfan:yunfan:
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 是万豪边上 不是万豪
<yunfan> imtxc: 你要还哥饭局？
<yunfan> bugone: 不认识你
<bugone> 恩我只是个酱油
<yunfan> 撸羊？
<onlylove> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=c%23%20fft&tn=monline_dg&ie=utf-8&f=8&oq=c%23%20fft&rsv_bp=1&rsv_enter=1&rsv_sug3=4&rsv_sug4=1206&rsv_sug1=10&rsv_sug2=0&inputT=7761&rsv_sug=1&rsp=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ c# fft_百度搜索
<onlylove> 喵的度娘敢不敢靠谱点，欺负我用不了google！
<onlylove> hamo: 粗来
<onlylove> hamo: 你前东家都搞了些什么破烂这是！
<yunfan> onlylove: 发这种地址要小心过滤url
<hamo> onlylove: sha ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 过滤不过滤的，我搜c#的 fft算法，丫的给我来CF飞天
<iIlL10Oo> baidu就是搜索娱乐生活的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 都那么说，可是在我司上班的度娘妹子真心一般，还有看不下去的
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 他们是重口味
<yunfan> onlylove: 折腾来折腾去 还是给我订了赵家楼饭店
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过离你拿都超级近 到时候我要去你那参观下
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥好参观的……国营单位手续多，会客要填单子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40866
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国民用侦查卫星发现大麻种植园
<onlylove> 让你们露天种植，这下用卫星看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终于用上了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463361 终于用上UB了 ，用了差不多一年的时间来学习LINUX系 统 ，这当中也会过温毒式（WINDOWS ），在用WIN的时候我想换个系统好了， 想到了LINUX于是就又回到了UB的大家庭了，其实我一年前就用UB系统的，那时候是刚入门来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个没事 主要是好奇
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好在下水道种 哈哈
<yunfan> 伤心病况吧
<iIlL10Oo> 大麻是好东西啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那种小平房
<onlylove> yunfan: 紧挨着万豪，我屋里有时候有万豪的wifi
<onlylove> http://www.qlwb.com.cn/2014/0824/191363_4.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 8年4次被判死刑的男子念斌沉冤昭雪 不再是当年风华正茂的青年(图)（4）－今日关注－齐鲁晚报网
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.qlwb.com.cn/2014/0825/191852.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 强迫症头像长什么样子？分分钟逼疯强迫症！（图）－社会新闻－齐鲁晚报网
<slucx`> 谁编译安装过mpg123?
<onlylove> 4次判死……律师阵容也够豪华……
<slucx`> 当前linux正在使用的声卡驱动可以查看吗？
<RainFlying> CentOS sucks. OpenVZ sucks.
<shiraha> quit
<jusss> onlylove: 我崩溃了，会计这门东西真学不会
<onlylove> jusss: 学不会就弄别的吧
<yunfan> minix不知道有没有debian打包
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 再待半个月发了工资就扯
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不是os么……
<jusss> yunfan: minix是那个linus老师搞的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就知道deiban有bsd和linux还有hurd核
<yunfan> onlylove: minix也有自己的kernel 我的意思是debian既然有hurd核 为何不弄个minix的核
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个，估计要看minix作者的意思，好像那个东西不是free的
<jusss> 宏内核与微内核？
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，不符合debian policy
<onlylove> jusss: minix是个微核
<imtxc> onlylove: 对对对，就这玩意儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 流行了好几天了
<jusss> 他们貌似还为这个有场骂战
<slucx> minix是整个系统
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，那个老头子和脱袜子说，如果你是我的学生，我不会让你毕业
<onlylove> wps真恶心，懂不懂弄个小勾在哪，要改主页
<onlylove> 我就不明白了，缺钱么
<jusss> onlylove: 我前几天看了一个纪录片，操作系统革命，revolution os, RMS真是一个好的演说家
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是吧 minix3许可证很宽松来着
<onlylove> jusss: 才看？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是后来的，我记得minix当时说用于教学
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后那作者不想做opensource和啥的
<vetwangcn> 来转转
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正老早之前的事情，后来linux起来了
<jusss> RMS讲的生活方式真的很好
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像作者一看，对自己不利，然后改了
<yunfan> 根本不是这回事 你记错了 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 你看到的带字幕的？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<yunfan> 那作者搞minixx就是因为商业unix不给代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有些事记不住，有些事记得很牢
<yunfan> 他就是要搞出一套代码来教书用
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是有BSD
<jusss> minix的作者写了马戏团书，现代操作系统
<onlylove> yunfan: 懒得扯了，这些事都是听说的，谁知道真假
<onlylove> yunfan: 就像微软的东西，说起来也不算太烂，但是就是被喷的不像样子
<jusss> 为什么RMS一开始没和BSD搞在一起呢
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gnome桌面下字体模糊，字体不清，字体发虚处理方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463363 来源于百度 本人对于不清晰的字体有强迫症，非得折腾折腾，写在这里也为以后节省时间。先安装字体，再安装gnome-tweak-tool。 以微软雅黑字体为例(其他的宋体、黑体等点
<yunfan> onlylove: bsd比minix晚吧
<jusss> 还有一些人坚持Free Software，一些坚持Open Source,于是意见不一就分离了
<jusss> RMS和ESR
<jusss> yunfan: bsd比minix早
<yunfan> jusss: 是么 那我记错了？
<onlylove> yunfan: unix商业化之前，都是给大学免费代码的，后来商业化了才没了代码，所以有了BSD（伯克利大学）
<vetwangcn> 来看看大神聊天
<onlylove> yunfan: 这点是不会有问题的
<yunfan> jusss: 社区就是要这个气氛 如果自由软件必须使用rms的定义 那不过是rms的自由而已 不是真正的自由
<jusss> yunfan: 七几年Ken Thompson去伯克利干某件事时，Bill Joy就已经搞出来BSD
<jusss> yunfan: 因为和RMS意见不同，于是也就有了Xemacs, ESR搞的貌似
<jusss> 都是大神呀，Fetchmail的作者 ， 大教堂理论的作者， Eric S. Raymond
<onlylove> jusss: 教堂有教堂的好处，集市的好处就是，快！
<yunfan> jusss: 感觉当时都吊 不过后来又有更吊的出来了
<yunfan> 像rms那些g开头的
<yunfan> gcc貌似被llvm打得节节败退
<imtxc> 刚才发了封邮件，把回复加在引用后面了，对方楞是没找到。。。。
<imtxc> 是不是应该在引用前面写回复呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: llvm貌似是个万金油啊
<jusss> yunfan: gnu的好些东西都不是很好，比如clisp或gnu common lisp都被说是超差的东西，sbcl chez比它们棒多了
<jusss> Guy Steele也是大牛呀，scheme之父，emacs之父，cl标准委员会成员
<jusss> Bill Joy和Guy Steele在一起办公时，周围的人不知道用哪个编辑器
<onlylove> jusss: emacs到底谁的，不是说rms的么
<jusss> http://www.amazon.cn/The-Java-Language-Specification-Gosling-James/dp/0321246780
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《The Java Language Specification》 James Gosling, Bill Joy, Guy L. Steele, Gilad Bracha【摘要 书评 试读】图书 价格:￥ 565.10
<onlylove> jusss: 我其实也不太清楚，不过听说rms卖过emacs拷贝，如果不是自己的东西，随便卖赚钱，不太好吧
<jusss> onlylove: emacs是Guy Steele在RMS的指引下在一夜写出来的
<onlylove> jusss: 你一夜写出个东西来给我看
<palomino|working> hello world
<jusss> http://baike.baidu.com/view/113220.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: emacs_百度百科
<yunfan> jusss: 但gnu开了先河 之前根本没有人弄开源的
<yunfan> jusss: emacs不是rms自己写的么
<jusss> yunfan: 不是，是Guy Steele写的
<jusss> yunfan: Eric Raymond还以某个版本的emacs分离出去写了Xemacs
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，好多东西被传的乱七八糟的
<yunfan> 还好 vi的作者没争议
<jusss> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
<^k^> ⇪ t: Emacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> The original EMACS was written in 1976 by Richard Stallman and Guy L. Steele, Jr.
<jusss> vi的作者Bill Joy这个到是没争议
<jusss> Bill Joy和Guy Steele还合写了这本Java书 The Java Language Specification
<plutoid> 工作的地方都windows ，有多少朋友执着的windows/*nix 上统统emacs的？
<jusss> windows上emacs debian上vi
<jusss> 其实是tiny-vim了。。。
<jusss> 因为自带，
<jusss> 下载编译ex,发现那个终端模拟器格式死活不对，也不知道怎么回事
<jusss> 撤了
<plutoid> 谁让emacs学习曲线陡呢，大部分都怎么方便怎么来的
<imtxc> ..
<tryit> iMadper`,  http://a.liepin.com/14809282/job_5443134.shtml?sfrom=recom-PC_JD-recom_3
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 嵌入式LInux开发高级工程师招聘_嵌入式LInux开发高级工程师招聘信息-猎聘网
<yunfan> emacs还算正常
<yunfan> 你不小心打开还有帮助说明
<tryit> 50-80W/年薪
<tryit> cc yunfan
<yunfan> vim你打开 只有个帮助乌干达的界面
<yunfan> 然后你按键就好像脸滚过键盘一样 乱七八糟的反应
<iMadper`> plutoid: 别闹, emacs最简单了, vim难很多
<tryit> iMadper`, +1
<iMadper`> tryit: 太多钱...
<iMadper`> tryit: 吓尿
<tryit> iMadper`, 50W是底薪……
<tryit> ..
<onlylove> 嗯嗯，emacs感觉像nano……
<onlylove> 至少我按键盘有反应，vim你不按特定键，不搭理你啊，以为键盘坏了
<onlylove> 按错了特定键，复制一堆给你啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 制作Ubuntu USB可启动系统盘解决Windows问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463364 图文版： https://tumutanzi.com/archives/12844 每次新Ubuntu系统版本推出，我都去下载，然后将Ubuntu系统安装到U盘，做成可启动并能运行的USB系统盘。 强大功能的Ubuntu USB可启动系统盘 想象一下一个完
<onlylove> 逗我……
<onlylove> 掉线没这么掉的
<plutoid> iMadper，不是说用emacs的是海盗用vim的是忍者，如果同时用会不会就精神分裂呢？ 或者多重人格
<plutoid> iMadper` 难道是bot?
<onlylove> 海盗和忍者……
<onlylove> plutoid: 那个不是bot，只是喝茶去了
<plutoid> 好吧。。。
<palomino|working> 难道不能有当海盗的忍者么
<onlylove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8139381/
<plutoid> 海盗混不下去了去兼职忍者？
<onlylove> 你们……
<onlylove> 可怜的海盗和忍者
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 跪求远景论坛邀请码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463366 needmana#126.com 跪谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 WindowsD — 2014-08-25 18:47
 * imtxc 下班
<^}^> 大家好
<^k^> ^}^:点点点.  19:27
 * smecin-hex roar at game call Hero Of Obelisk ... . GLORY TO THE MOST HIGH ... . http://hoto.gbegames.com ... . VIVA ELITEZ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2phyIWeYSAACp3abYzh0AALrNQHyjXkAAKn1710.jpg 这个广告抓住了关键啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04如何换鼠标主题,我找不在哪设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463367 12.04如何换鼠标主题,我找不在哪设置， 鼠标主题突然自已改变了，真难看，我想换过来，在哪设置鼠标主题呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-25 19:55
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 我的conky配置文件，非常简单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463368 background yes use_xft yes override_utf8_locale yes xftfont WenQuanYi Micro Hei:size=9 # xftfont Terminus:size=9 xftalpha 0.8 update_interval 5.0 total_run_times 0 own_window yes own_window_type override own_window_transparent yes own_window_hints undecorated,below,sti
<^k^>  ─> cky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager double_buffer yes minimum_size 250 10 maximum_width 200 draw_shades no draw_outline no draw_borders no draw_graph …
<yunfan> 发现win+tab建的效果再win7下好帅
<xrosnight> 先在比较好用的vps服务有哪些？
<xrosnight> 比较靠谱的VPS，链接国内比较快的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问Elementray OS怎么把软件更新到最新版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463371 Elementray OS是12.04核心的，我在用subversion的时候，最新版本才1.6.4，怎么把svn升级到1.7呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tzleon — 2014-08-25 21:00
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家都在用哪的vpn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463372 哪的vpn好用，最好是免费的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-25 21:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助—mail命令运行失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463373 运行mail命令： mail -s "Testmail" user1 <test.txt 出现如下错误： mail:cannot send message:Process exited with a non-zero status 通过echo $?命令返回的运行状态信息是36 求高手帮我解决这个问题。感激不尽！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 LittlePenguin — 2014-08-25 21:27
<jusss> onlylove: system v release 4真是一个经典的版本
<onlylove> jusss: 因为以后的越写越烂
<jusss> onlylove: 好多东西都在里面出现了
<jusss> onlylove: 现代系统的标准呀
<onlylove> jusss: 毛，你没见有人叫嚣要写现代操作系统，说那些都老掉牙了
<jusss> onlylove: dev-c++是不是很强大
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<MoeIcenowy> 一般
<MoeIcenowy> 但信息学竞赛经常
<jusss> onlylove: MoeIcenowy, 帮我找个pdcurses的pre-compiled版本吧
<MoeIcenowy> 喂
<MoeIcenowy> 这是win程序
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 嗯，我现在就在win
<MoeIcenowy> pdcurses应该mingw里面有
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: win下又没ncurses，于是找个替代
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: mingw安装太麻烦，在win下还是用win的编译器吧
<MoeIcenowy> mingw就是w下的啊
<MoeIcenowy> dev-cpp编译器就是mgw
<yunfan> onlylove: 买了个丧心病狂的u盘
<onlylove> yunfan: 多丧心病狂，我瞅瞅
<yunfan> onlylove: 群联的ps2303主控  频率居然飙到250mHZ 内置256KB RAM
<yunfan> 但是确实8051的核
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得我今天白天错怪adam了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我自己出邮费 才41快
<MoeIcenowy> 艹
<MoeIcenowy> 这是8051
<yunfan> 所以说丧心病狂嘛
<yunfan> 你想买的话 认准 金士顿 dt111
<MoeIcenowy> 电呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，不贵，我那个东芝的，才23好像，不算邮费
<yunfan> 找店主帮你用chipgenius确认是这个主控就行
<MoeIcenowy> CASIO fx-9860G图形计算器才30MHz 128KB内存
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是看容量价格比 而是8051核与这些参数
<jusss> 日本的sf真心棒，比其它源的东西多多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没抓到重点 你看 MoeIcenowy 马上就草了
<yunfan> MoeIcenowy: 那个256kb内存我想知道他怎么寻址的
<MoeIcenowy> 恩
<yunfan> 还有flash
<MoeIcenowy> 这货上8位呵呵
<MoeIcenowy> 9860的芯片原来是SH3现在是SH4A
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没感觉啊，我只是觉得优盘里面，还是PNY快
<MoeIcenowy> 是32位的
<yunfan> x86是一个基枝x16+编址
<yunfan> 我估计这个8位的要弄至少4个寄存器才够
<yunfan> MoeIcenowy: 所以芯邦的官方我看datasheet说她们新款的是32位的芯片
<jusss> yunfan: 现在都32了吧
<yunfan> 看描述 像是arm cortex
<jusss> 16感觉真的好难找了
<yunfan> jusss: 呵呵 你没看见我刚才说的那个
<MoeIcenowy> 32的51你逗我
<yunfan> jusss: 所以说没事别瞎说 避免打脸
<onlylove> yunfan: 百度的site指令咋用，和g一样？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ［求助］Ubuntu 14.04.1安装程序找不到Windows 8.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463375 如题，笔记本是联想的Y430pAT-IFI，用EFI方式从CD启动了之后点击安装，进行到分区选择的时候安装程序却没法找到磁盘上已经存在的Windows 8.1系统，怎么才能让Ubuntu识别出Windows 8.1以免
<^k^>  ─> 把它抹掉呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxw1178784017 — 2014-08-25 22:32
<superTJD> zodiac1111: Hi
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  05:45
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-26
<zhiye> 早上好
<jiero> 孩儿们
<jiero> 啦啦
<zhiye> 吃药了不
<zhiye> :-(
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> Destine: 今天上班呢
<Destine> jiero, 每天。
<jiero> Destine: 。。。挣扎的人生啊。
<Destine> 。。。
<Destine> 所有人都是。
 * jiero 想知道怎么样算作：“相信爱情”  虽然太迟到了
<_0943x> 问一下，我用的搜狗输入法，输入的时候还没有选择就已经有拼音输出了，点了空格才会变成汉字，怎样才能输入时不让拼音提前输出啊？
<Destine> jiero, 我也不知道。
<Destine> _0943x, chrome?
<_0943x> Destine, 不是呀，在任何地方输入都这样的。
<_0943x> 输入时拼音就先上去了，选择了词后才会变成汉子。
<Destine> _0943x, 哦，这个意思。
<Destine> _0943x, 怎么影响你了？
<_0943x> Destine, 恩啊，有解决方法么？
<_0943x> 用chrome进入网页版有道笔记时输入非常非常蛋疼，拼音会保留2次，汉字在前边
<_0943x> Destine, 就是输入5各自，后面跟了一大串拼音。
<Destine> _0943x, 嗯，这是已知问题，upstream说他不用chrome，修这个的优先级不高。
 * jiero 同不用chrome，看看 opera 有问题不
<jiero> 。对，我还不用搜狗。。。
<_0943x> Destine, 不是吧，我记得又一次安装时不会有这个问题
<_0943x> 非chrome都不会有问题的。。。只是不想安装多个浏览器，chrome习惯了
<Destine> _0943x, 那你就重新安装吧，不重现算你运气。
<_0943x> Destine, 额。～无奈了。
<_0943x> 好吧，谢谢了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • vpn 老是联接不上，不知道什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463378 vpn 老是联接不上，不知道什么原因，我设置了vpn老是联接不上，是pptp模式的，服务器 用户名 密码 都不错，就是联接不上，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-26 9:06
 * jiero 刷存在感存在感
<jiero> Destine: 出来10多天就花了2500多，看别人蹭着一个月才500。生存能力差异啊
<Destine> jiero, 租房，找工作，养活自己。
<jiero> Destine:  我想留在哪里啊。
<jiero> Destine: 好了，才计划好如何游览重庆。1天玩。
<jiero> Destine:  明天定火车去哪里呢。。。深圳还是潍坊。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc: 早.
<jiero> iMadper: 早
<c3p0_> 阿呀呀
<c3p0_> alchymia
<c3p0_> !alchymia
<bugone> 谁在
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 慶祝 23 歲生日 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463379 參閱 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTc3MjA http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linus-To ... 6212.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-08-26 10:14
<bugone> 妈蛋linux23岁了
<bugone> 我也是
<freeflying> Destine: Ginge这个插件不错，不光能检查拼写，还能检查语法
<Destine> freeflying, 要靠自己的眼睛检查拼写和语法。
<freeflying> Destine: 我又不是你，表那么高要求啊
<bugone> Ginge是用于什么的
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • [OpenSUSE求助]请问OpenSUSE有中文WIKI吗?另外OpenSUSE中文帮助多不多? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463380 如题,看了OpenSUSE的简介,觉得深深地吸引了我.所以决定从ubuntu转向OpenSUSE.不过找了好久都没找到OpenSUSE的中文WIKI和中文帮助文档.在面对有些命令的时候确实有些不知所
<^k^>  ─> 措.请各位大大帮助我一下.小弟感激不尽. 统计信息: 发表于 由 beagle4ce — 2014-08-26 10:21
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 可以运行在嵌入式设备操作系统中的测试框架 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463381 各位大大， 相信很多人都对gtest有所了解 但是对于嵌入式设备来说，gtest未免太重了，占用的资源比较多，不太适合嵌入式设备 小弟现在急需一个开源的，适合用于嵌入式设备操
<^k^>  ─> 作系统中的类似于gtest的这样一个测试框架 不知道各位大大有没有强烈推荐的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 VampirE …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 可以运行在嵌入式设备操作系统中的测试框架 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463382 各位大大， 相信很多人都对gtest有所了解 但是对于嵌入式设备来说，gtest未免太重了，占用的资源比较多，不太适合嵌入式设备 小弟现在急需一个开源的，适合用于嵌入式设备操作系统
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • belinux或bebsd会否成功？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463384 haiku开发者在谈论这个可能性。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 流浪风雨 — 2014-08-26 10:42
<bugone> 怎么让kk闭嘴？
<mikecao> 土壕们早
<iMadper> mikecao: mike土豪cao早
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席
<iMadper> wangli: 早, 首席.
<mikecao> iMadper, Madper土豪Xie 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 土豪谢
<imtxc> qiao: 土豪桥
<imtxc> mikecao: 土豪操好
<imtxc> freeflying: 首席土豪早
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就知道你叫我这个, 目的是为了吐槽 mikecao
<imtxc> lol
 * slucx 求解，随便给你一个linux，怎么知道现在用的是哪个声卡驱动？
<imtxc> 铺垫了那么远还是被发现了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求ubuntu 14.04下安装postgres的教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463386 如题，刚装了个ubuntu14.04，求哪位给一个安装教程，网上搜了一下，好像没什么很好的，哪位能给一个详细一点的 ，初学者，先谢过了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shizhi2829 — 2014-08-26 11:03
<iMadper> slucx: alsa
<iMadper> slucx: 除非你手动oss了, 不然就是alsa
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<freeflying> imtxc: 毛
<slucx> 我编译了一个sox提示找不到alsa
<freeflying> iMadper: 是搞4G手机好还是路由
<iMadper> freeflying: 看你需求了吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 我手头几个手机都支持4G
<qiao> iMadper: imtxc mikecao 各位壕早～
<iMadper> freeflying: 你有4g需求嘛? 4g现在的覆盖能用吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我有个移动的4G卡啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过是打算给当数据卡用了
<iMadper> freeflying: 弄个手机靠谱吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 当数据卡啊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 妥妥的买个随身路由吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 手机常用的号就只有联通的
<freeflying> iMadper: 路由有啥推荐的不
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有, 没了解过
<GNUdog> freeflying: 侯董果然壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 手头几个手机，还不是第一壕么
<freeflying> GNUdog: 壕毛，你啥时候进来
<freeflying> imtxc: 都是屌丝手机
<GNUdog> freeflying: 静悄悄的进来了。。
<freeflying> GNUdog: 靠，早说啊
<imtxc> GNUdog: 早说啊，要送手机给大家不
<GNUdog> imtxc: 显然这是侯总的事儿
<GNUdog> freeflying: 咋了？
<freeflying> GNUdog: 带点便宜货进来啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 那你可是等吧
<freeflying> GNUdog: 下回进来帮我带几包豆子吧
 * GNUdog 半年内不会去 HK..
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你不是肉身在NZ》
<freeflying> ？
<GNUdog> freeflying: 对啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 难道你要买羊毛么
<freeflying> GNUdog: 买就算了，薅还差不多
<GNUdog> freeflying: 啥豆？
<slucx> ipad mini2哪l出淘比较便宜？
<GNUdog> 这边有羊屎蛋儿，咖啡豆啥的可没有..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么不能装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463387 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~/下载/kde-i18n-zh_CN-3.5.2$ make make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~/下载/kde-i18n-zh_CN-3.5.2$ make install make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“install”。 停止。 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~/下
<^k^>  ─> 载/kde-i18n-zh_CN-3.5.2$ make make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~/下载/kde-i18n-z …
<freeflying> GNUdog: 咖啡豆啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 这边儿种咖啡豆儿不得赔死
<freeflying> GNUdog: 进口啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 你还不直接海淘啊！
<freeflying> GNUdog: 海淘豆子运费不划算，有人来顺便带才能体现优势
<GNUdog> freeflying: 那你且等了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 不着急啊，你要是进来就给带几包
<GNUdog> freeflying: 这倒是没问题
<yunfan> freeflying: 他在哪里？
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我现在豆子消耗很多啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 他再这里，你问他啊
<yunfan> GNUdog: 你肉身在哪里？
<slucx> 谁在苹果实体店看过？mini2现在多少钱？
<freeflying> slucx: list price
<GNUdog> freeflying: 那东西别多喝，我现在都是红茶流派的
<slucx> 京东2788块
<GNUdog> yunfan: NZ
<yunfan> nz算了 貌似澳洲周围电子产品都不便宜
<yunfan> 除了羊毛小麦铁矿石
<freeflying> yunfan: 你要买箱子我可以帮你从美帝带
<freeflying> yunfan: 省的我带箱子过去了 lol
<GNUdog> freeflying: 给我带个 Thinkpad 吧
<freeflying> GNUdog: rMBP吧
<GNUdog> freeflying: 有了
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 壕们
<freeflying> GNUdog: 那就acer新出得chromebook
<GNUdog> freeflying: 不喜欢
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我准备搞个，13个小时待机
<GNUdog> freeflying: 我对待机已经没兴趣了，rMBP 实在是叼炸天
<freeflying> GNUdog: 凑合吧，这货没法升级内存，太扯了，我现在8G明显不够用
<GNUdog> freeflying: 买新版啊，直接上 16G
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我3月才买的啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 这台 DHL 到付，200卖给我就行了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 滚，你是壕，你的200卖我还差不多
<GNUdog> freeflying: 我是穷人好不
<imtxc> freeflying: 我出 200$, 顺丰到付给我吧
<imtxc> GNUdog: 你的也可以
<GNUdog> imtxc: 我的内存够用
<freeflying> imtxc: 找基狗
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我开几十个chrome tab + 十几个safari tab
<freeflying> GNUdog: preview开10个左右
<yunfan> freeflying: 我想买个 acer chromebook 13 不过要九月份以后才开卖
<GNUdog> freeflying: 对啊，既然不够用，就 200 给我好了
<yunfan> freeflying: 广告说那个续航13小时
<GNUdog> freeflying: 这样你买新的就不会有罪恶感了
<yunfan> freeflying: 靠 没注意看聊天记录 你也想要那个啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 买个旗舰版 4GB ram那个
<freeflying> yunfan: 必须得啊
<freeflying> yunfan: HD版还是预订状态
<yunfan> freeflying: 说了 9月份才开卖呢
<yunfan> 说起来 chromebook这么便宜的东西 理应在中国卖啊
<yunfan> 为毛从来没有官方在中国卖的 fuck
<imtxc> yunfan: 记得你有一个  chromebook？
<imtxc> yunfan: 200羊顺丰到付给我吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 或者你过两天来帝都了人肉带给我吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 我现在就用这个 给你了我怎么办？
<imtxc> yunfan: 买新的嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 你现在的这是也是  acer 的？
<imtxc> samsung 的吧？
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是说了 9月份才开卖么
<imtxc> 这不还有5天了嘛
<yunfan> 再说了 目前这个挺好的  又不是烂货随便扔
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以我出了200啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我建议你也买新的
<imtxc> yunfan: lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 这货不可以加硬盘？
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以啊 有个usb3的口  你插个移动硬盘就是了
<yunfan> 还有sd卡槽
<yunfan> freeflying: hp之前有个chromebook 11可以走mini usb供电 那个feature真不错
<imtxc> yunfan: 新的 chromebook 好像很贵的样子？
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪里 你是看的chromebook pixel的价吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，那你说的是啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 搜 acer chromebook 13
<imtxc> 哦，这个不好看
<netsnail> yunfan: 这个好贵
<yunfan> 穷就别追求好看
<yunfan> netsnail: 哪个？
<netsnail> 最中意的就是x230了，不过也挺贵
<jusss> iMadper: 用过pdcurses吗？给个教程链接之类的吧，实在是找不到这个库函数怎么用
<yunfan> http://www.acer.com.cn/ac/zh/CN/content/models/laptops/aspireswitch10  freeflying 不知道这个续航如何
<yunfan> 可分离的我更喜欢
<yunfan> 微软的硬件概念都挺能命中我的
<freeflying> yunfan: 没啥兴趣
<yunfan> android搞这个的不多 而且死贵
<yunfan> 华锁那几个
<onlylove> yunfan: 微软的东西挺超前的，然后经常死掉，据说微软很早的时候出过平板
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 怎样禁用客人会话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463389 按照网上的一些方法修改lightdm.conf这个文件，但在相同目录下根本没有这个文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rx17909 — 2014-08-26 12:06
<imtxc> 。
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc 凸
<freeflying> Yunfan-phone: 你真蛋疼
<freeflying> 居然在手机上用irc
<Yunfan-phone> 我出门吃饭 没办法
<imtxc> 出门吃饭还上 irc， 你真蛋疼 Yunfan-phone
<yunfan> imtxc: 凸
<onlylove> 突然想知道自由职业怎么活的……
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 定时睡眠，定时唤醒方法rtcwake http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463390 1.功能作用 rtcwake是利用电脑主板上带的rtc来作为定时基准，在给定的时间唤醒处于待机或休眠状态的电脑。 2.位置 /usr/sbin/rtcwake 3.格式用法 rtcwake [options] 4.主要参数 -d, –device <device> select r
<^k^>  ─> tc device (rtc0|rtc1|…) -n, –dry-run does everything, but suspend -l, –local RTC uses local timezone -m, –mode <mode> 使用的模式 …
<onlylove> 好困
<onlylove> 困得不想上班了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我不想自由职业
<Saigut1> 你们有在用 Shadowsocks 的吗？
<Router2> Saigut1 有啊
<Saigut1> 我用 Shadowsocks 时就连不上 irc 了
<mikecao> onlylove, 你是说linus么。。
<Saigut1> Router2: 你开了 Shadowsocks 还可以上 irc 吗？
<Router2> Saigut1 什么系统上？
<Saigut1> 安卓系统
<Saigut1> Router2: 安卓
<Router2> Saigut1 没问题
 * hamo 墙估计是盯上我的shadowsocks服务器了
<Saigut1> Router2: 这么奇怪的，我shadowsocks换了几个版本，irc客户端也是了好几个，都不能上
<hamo> iMadper: 感觉的，哥代码都清理好了
<iMadper> hamo: push上去.
<Router2> Saigut1 电脑上试试，没道理只在android上用不了
<Saigut1> Router2: 你在安卓上是用 shadowsocks客户端 的默认设置吗？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54583/you-are-cat
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 如果程序员是猫，你是哪只猫？ - 开源中国社区
<Router2> Saigut1 就根据自己的服务器配置改一下就可以了啊
<Saigut1> Router2: 你是搭建了自己的服务器啊，我是用的默认设置，应该是别人的服务器
<onlylove> mikecao: 和脱袜子没关系
<Router2> Saigut1 那就不知道了，我是自己弄的
<mikecao> onlylove, ?
<onlylove> mikecao: 我只是最近比较困，不想上班而已 cc yunfan
<Saigut1> Router2: 我也自己弄看看
<mikecao> onlylove, 哦，谁是班
<onlylove> mikecao: 土豪操好
<mikecao> 土豪是蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐一个好玩的游戏， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463392 要中文版的 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-26 13:50
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你曹操啊，土豪 mikecao刚说你
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 想我了?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还有啊，昨天貌似你应该纠正我一个错误，而不是和我抬杠
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你想多了。。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 因为jusss想买的vps不支持银联
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 这是一个和币种无关的问题
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还有，求解释单币卡和多币种卡的区别
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 银联 visa这些品牌也和币种无关....................
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2014/0826/8668869.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 中国银联卡将替代维萨卡在俄罗斯发行 - 光明网 - 汉丰网
 * adam_magic_pack 为了人鱼线! 下一组!
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54726/vmware-openstack
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 从内部瓦解？VMware 推出 OpenStack 发行版本 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你要用人鱼线勾搭hamo？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 为了欧洲大x院?
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: yoooooo 你在啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嘘
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mew~
<adam_magic_pack> 卧槽, 我以为的那个线其实不是人鱼线 nnnnnnnd
<adam_magic_pack> 算了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54680/langchao-buy-db2
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 浪潮距离收购 IBM DB2 数据库仅差一步之遥 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 财大气粗的浪潮……真没看出浪潮哪里财大气粗，同样的服务器，浪潮的总是贵很多
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不是人鱼线？那是人妖线？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我以为人鱼线是腹肌和肚子直接的, 结果是小腹另外一块肌肉和肚子之间的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 腹肌中间那条有别的名字，别乱叫
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我说两侧的
<superTJD> 好啊
<onlylove> 说起来，银联的记号和JCB好像
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你回来了
<imtxc> hamo: 你回来了
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 海淘笔记本怎么样有优惠阿
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说的是老银联
<onlylove> imtxc: 新银联就不像JCB了么，你看，JCB是三条竖着的，银联是斜着的
<yunfan> 果然 销售人员的思维跟我们是不一样的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你发现了啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司的销售跟我说最近跑数据差异很大 我就问他们用两个不同逻辑跑出来的数字做对比 到底是怎样的标准 她说她就看数字多的那个
<onlylove> yunfan: ……
<super_mrwu> why are u so diao,处处闻啼鸟
<yunfan> onlylove: 很无语吧
<super_mrwu> yunfan: why are u so diao,处处闻啼鸟
 * adam_magic_pack "今日单词任务已完成"
<yunfan> 看书
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我的卖给你 还有一年半全球联保
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你怎么不去死。。。
<superTJD> 今天还算比较热闹
<mikecao> 我想买一个风骚的yoga
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 等我发家致富了就买X1C 3rd
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你是要买做这个的公司么。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 开始收购了？
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 你在德国哪里?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你怎么知道他在德国。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 开了天眼
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 一我对你的了解，开了天眼你怎么可能不去看妹子。。
<imtxc> mikecao: 你怎么知道没看
<imtxc> mikecao: 他正在检查你妹子
<mikecao> imtxc, 我没妹子
<imtxc> mikecao: 对啊，所以在检查 qiao 嘛
<mikecao> imtxc, ..
<superTJD> mikecao: 德国？
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, bochum
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 我说地理位置....
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 波鸿有啥好玩的没？
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, google地图看下啦   西欧
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 妹子多不？
<mugebjgd> superTJD, 多
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 你在念书么？
<mugebjgd> superTJD, 早毕业了
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: yoooooo
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 不错啊，你学啥的？
<mugebjgd> superTJD, 计算机
<superTJD> mugebjgd: Informatik?
<mugebjgd> superTJD, 你是在问我翻译么
<superTJD> mugebjgd: 随便一问而已
<mugebjgd> superTJD, 我记得你和我聊过
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你一直乱变么？
<gebjgd> superTJD, 我以前在Münster
<gebjgd> superTJD, 不是啊
<gebjgd> superTJD, 这是在公司的机器
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我不记ip的
<superTJD> 一般看ID
<gebjgd> superTJD, 跳槽了
<gebjgd> superTJD, 不是上次和你 还有 alvin_rxg 聊过么
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你是在德国这边毕业么
<GODDOG> 各位大哥大姐 推荐个1500左右得平板好不好？
<gebjgd> superTJD, 显然
<superTJD> gebjgd: 好久以前了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我现在闲着蛋疼呢
<gebjgd> superTJD, 为什么
<superTJD> gebjgd: 准备找论文，可是很迷茫
<superTJD> gebjgd: 完全不知道要做啥
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你原来是在哪念的书？
<gebjgd> superTJD, Gelsenkirchen
<superTJD> gebjgd: 现在论文找什么题目，估计以后就干啥工作了
<gebjgd> superTJD, 看运气
<superTJD> gebjgd: 课上的比较乱，完全没啥强项
<GODDOG> superTJD: gebjgd 两位还是学生？
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 学生他爸了快
<superTJD> GODDOG: 还在念书
<superTJD> GODDOG: 念的比较慢，因为得打工么……
<gebjgd> superTJD, 在欧洲上学的 有不打工的么
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你是没见过豪
<gebjgd> superTJD, 见过
<superTJD> gebjgd: 刚来就买车的也见过几个
<super_mrwu> ......................
<gebjgd> superTJD, 不新鲜
<super_mrwu> 66666666
<super_mrwu> 牛逼牛逼
<gebjgd> superTJD, 我们这里有考飞行执照的
<gebjgd> superTJD, 买车的算个屁
<qiao> imtxc: 刚开完会～
<GODDOG> superTJD: 在职的研究生么？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 4000欧基本能搞定
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 你不是豪么
<superTJD> GODDOG: 没有在职的
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 我怎么豪了？
<imtxc> qiao: 首席这么忙
<superTJD> GODDOG: 就是打闲工，学校里可以找点事情做，学术相关的
<qiao> imtxc: 老板开会么。。
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 你不是在qq说过你看到邻居妹在晒太阳么
<superTJD> super_mrwu: 你们还有qq群啊
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 感觉有艳福
<GODDOG> superTJD: 真好  我也想这样可惜技术太渣
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 是啊
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 这就艳福了？
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 额，话说我都忘了你多少岁了:-$
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 我要是告诉你我在欧洲洗桑拿 男女混合 随便看？
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 31
<superTJD> gebjgd: 没去过桑拿的说……
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 看来也不老，
<superTJD> gebjgd: 传说大妈比较多么……
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 一般  准备抓紧时间要二胎
<gebjgd> superTJD, 不会  我和同事上次竟看到20岁出头的
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 你现在一个娃了啊，还要么。
<gebjgd> superTJD, 全裸
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 必须要
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 你老婆好象是国人把。
<super_mrwu> 我都忘了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 话说你现在上班真是很闲啊
<super_mrwu> 唉这鼠标不好使
<super_mrwu> 得欢乐
<super_mrwu> 换了
<super_mrwu> 刚刚打dota2
<super_mrwu> 人都点不到
<super_mrwu> 老点歪
<super_mrwu> 烂无线鼠标
 * adam_magic_pack 我激发了两个吹水的
<superTJD> 人生就是吹吹水么
<superTJD> 估计gebjgd忙去了
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 是
<gebjgd> superTJD, 一般
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:chromium无法卸载和安装。安装或移除软件包失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463394 小白，用的系统是elementary，ubuntu衍生版，应该和ubuntu基本没差别吧 chromium安装flash时候，按照网上方法安装flash将libflashplayer.so复制到/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins 将install_flash_player_11
<gebjgd> superTJD, 刚才同事过来问我事情
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我现在专心在家戒烟
<gebjgd> superTJD, 不碰烟酒
<superTJD> gebjgd: 真好
<super_mrwu> 不碰烟酒+1
<imtxc> ee 呢
<gebjgd> superTJD, 没意思 没有裸女有意思
 * cherrot 有人想入 nikon D7000 二手么。。
<superTJD> gebjgd: 看来要攒钱去桑拿下
<super_mrwu> oh
<super_mrwu> QQ服务器爆炸
<gebjgd> superTJD, 我当时是住公司的旅馆
<gebjgd> superTJD, 在奥地利的graz
<gebjgd> superTJD, 已经换了工作了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 没去过奥地利……
<gebjgd> superTJD, 找份经常出差的工作 你就全球飞了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社的地图app咋回事
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你学什么的
<superTJD> gebjgd: 人比较挫啊……
<cherrot> onlylove: 咋了 0流量烦扰你了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 如何做到0流量
<super_mrwu> 看来QQ是真爆了
<super_mrwu> 登录服务器还是可以的
<superTJD> gebjgd: 原来是Mechatronik,现在改了Elektrotechnik
<super_mrwu> 但是消息服务器
<super_mrwu> 简直死了
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你可以去我的老公司
<superTJD> gebjgd: 哈？
<gebjgd> superTJD, ssi schäfer
<super_mrwu> 谁有用qq的
<super_mrwu> 麻烦帮忙看下
<super_mrwu> 消息服务器是不是爆炸了
<onlylove> super_mrwu: 这边有企鹅员工，直接问就是
<onlylove> cherrot: 实时路况这些，如何做到0流量
<cherrot> onlylove: 提前下载离线数据
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果公交线路撤销，改线
<onlylove> cherrot: 这都要定期更新吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 本地计算   增量更新离线数据
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我现在感兴趣的方向是FPGA
<onlylove> cherrot: 而且我今天中午如何知道晚上的实时路况
<superTJD> gebjgd: 或者是自控方面的
<onlylove> cherrot: 你知道，导航用实时路况选择路线的
<superTJD> gebjgd: 好像差距比较大……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 而且感觉德语怎么好都是不够好啊……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我们是不是可以开始私聊了？
<super_mrwu> onlylove: 不知道是谁
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40880
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux诞生23周年，Linux 3.17-rc2发布
<gebjgd> superTJD, schäfer就是做那个的
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你先找份工作再说
<superTJD> gebjgd: 估计明年初毕业吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 实时路况应该要联网的吧  不清楚
<cherrot> onlylove: 0流量是有显式开关的
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你可以马上回国报销祖国
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，这么回事……
<onlylove> cherrot: 你的相机咋回事，换D800了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 想换 D610   d800木有钱
<onlylove> cherrot: 果然要换三位数的！
 * onlylove 拜 cherrot相机壕
<superTJD> gebjgd: 来德国4年了，感觉不是很想家了……
<cherrot> onlylove: 此时不作何时作 。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 快来看 cherrot要换d610l
<onlylove> happyaron: 你啥时候换机器
<gebjgd> superTJD, 才4年
<superTJD> gebjgd: 恩，感觉很适应，从一开始的时候
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你男的女的？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 男的
<dad> 大家apt-get update更新有没有遇到 Hash sum mismatch 的错误
<superTJD> gebjgd: 不要说我黑，这里有女的？
<superTJD> 大家都哭了？
<gebjgd> superTJD, 有女人么
<gebjgd> superTJD, 没有女人就找个德国的
<superTJD> gebjgd: 还木有
<superTJD> gebjgd: 不容易吧……
<gebjgd> superTJD, 有什么不容易的
<superTJD> gebjgd: 160cm容易么？
<gebjgd> superTJD, 我草
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你怎么那么高
<superTJD> gebjgd: 谈笑风声，风淡云轻
<superTJD> gebjgd: 大家互相都不懂，对吧……
<gebjgd> superTJD, 你和 alvin_rxg 一个海拔的
<superTJD> 他就在hannover，想找他玩他也不愿意……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 你见过他？
<gebjgd> superTJD, 他说过
<gebjgd> superTJD, 有照片
<superTJD> gebjgd: 好像好久在这里都没见过他了
<gebjgd> superTJD, 在线 撸管呢
 * gebjgd 专心听歌 干活了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 大清早的……
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • coolpad大神f1连接种种问题,新手问.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463395 1.安卓系统. 2.12.04lts 3.终端的lsusb没法检测,adb devies可以检测. 4.能不用adb shell 放置文件进手机吗 5.ftp在手机没root怎么用呢. 6,无法识别SD 卡等设备 (未检测到介质),倒是有一个coolpad的驱动(exe文件)叫
<^k^>  ─> 我装. 7.可以像windows那样直接查看文件吗(图形化) 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-08-26 15:29
<dad> 其实这个googleman就是我自己
<googleman> 不信我发个消息给你看看
 * adam_magic_pack 首次和EFF意见不同 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40884
<super_mrwu> 唉，
<super_mrwu> why are 你们 so 叼
<super_mrwu> why are all u guys so ***DIAO***
<TreeTop> 哎哟，不错，这个吊
<super_mrwu> =-O=-O=-O=-O=-O=-O=-O=-O
<super_mrwu> TreeTop: NB吧，惊天地泣鬼神
<TreeTop> super_mrwu: 不知道现在的话题是啥，才上来 :P
<super_mrwu> TreeTop: 亲爱的我是话题制造者
<super_mrwu> TreeTop: 你有什么要对我说的
<TreeTop> super_mrwu:  "你们这些记者啊，总想搞个大新闻"
<super_mrwu> 给个逗比的东西给你看
<super_mrwu> [吐槽】柒婇煙誮
<super_mrwu> rtl8187 for Fedora6    真是悲剧 rtl8187驱动是没法玩的   8187驱动安装上   启用网卡就断网
<super_mrwu> 【传说】Gentoo 2014-8-26 16:06:00
<super_mrwu> @柒婇煙誮 你装个老古董干嘛
<super_mrwu> 【传说】Gentoo 2014-8-26 16:06:06
<super_mrwu> fedora都21了
<super_mrwu> 【传说】Gentoo 2014-8-26 16:06:12
<super_mrwu> 还fedora6.。。
<super_mrwu> 【传说】Gentoo 2014-8-26 16:06:33
<^k^> super_mrwu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<super_mrwu> ...
<super_mrwu> 我佩服这机器人
<super_mrwu> TreeTop: http://0bin.net/paste/A4-gGLUXnaxgdR6x#WGvED5TQ4+v0nWcY26Kr2iU9hAvAGQ2dvpuvqE84zfu
<jusss> b
<jusss> l
<jusss> a
<jusss> h
<jusss> .
<jusss> b
<jusss> l
<jusss> a
<jusss> .
<super_mrwu> jusss: 666666666666
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:12
<jusss> b
<jusss> l
<jusss> a
<jusss> h
<jusss> b
<jusss> l
<jusss> a
<jusss> b
<jusss> l
<jusss> a
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚刚装的系统 不会下软件 求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463396 2014-08-23 20_05_35的屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 还是生活 — 2014-08-26 15:44
<TreeTop> super_mrwu: fedora那个我不熟悉，不过我曾经有台机器确实只能运行firefox 4。
<gebjgd> jusss, 蛋疼？
<jusss> gebjgd: kk不加q了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 前辈早上好啊 :D
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 早
<super_mrwu> b
<super_mrwu> l
<super_mrwu> a
<super_mrwu> h
<super_mrwu> .
<super_mrwu> b
<jusss> 都尼玛下午4点了
<onlylove> 哦这，直接kick了
<jusss> k加b
<jusss> ^k^: good job!
<TreeTop> onlylove: 电影里的坏人为什么打不过好人，因为话太多  :P
<jusss> onlylove: 我本想在win下用下pdcurses这个库，发现vc6 mingw都不行，
<onlylove> jusss: 你再写一遍
<onlylove> TreeTop: 本来有希望赢的，结果废话多了
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我只是帮忙测试下
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 机器人伤了纯情少年的心
<super_mrwu> 这机器人巨傻，我敲是刷屏别人敲是命令
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 你好啥好天真
<gebjgd> super_mrwu, 你好傻好天真
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 额，你没良心啊，这不能怪我啊
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: this shall not be my fault.
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: LinuxCon Europe和你好近, 去么?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 在哪？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 杜塞尔多夫
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack,
<gebjgd> Congress Centre Düsseldorf
<gebjgd> Düsseldorf, Germany
<gebjgd> October 13 - 15, 2014
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 开车45分钟
<super_mrwu> .test
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 后头还有个 Embeded Linux和Linux Plumbers, 那一周都在DUS有会, 和你是很近
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 周1到周3
<super_mrwu> ..test
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 这不是坑爹么
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: Plumers是周三到周五
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 不过plumbers的票已经光了, LinuxCon不知道光没光
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 下班再去？  鲁尔区的上下班高峰期比帝都好不了多少
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 每天晚来早走避高峰啊
<adam_magic_pack> 我
<tryit> git要像emacs这么简单就好了……
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你没家庭
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我要带孩子的说
<super_mrwu> tryit: 别提了。。我看到emacs头都大。
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 你在说反话么...
<super_mrwu> tryit: 我就只会用vim:-$
<adam_magic_pack> 窝也是
<super_mrwu> emacs不是号称螺旋曲线么:D
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, super_mrwu git的子命令和选项太多太多了
<tryit> 目前只会最最简单的操作
 * adam_magic_pack 我已然是git小能手了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 这给得意的……
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 他们就不能安排个周么么
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • TeXmacs与R的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463398 在TeXmacs里，使用R session，可以进行交互运算，但是却出现这样的问题： 下图是在TeXmacs里运行R出来的结果，显示两个命令行，看上去有点重复。 我看见别人有的是输入命令，出来的直接就是结果了
<^k^>  ─> 。想问一下有没有人有过这样的经历，知道该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangbeilu — 2014-08-26 16:21
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 开完会周末都去好玩的地方了, 谁还待在DUS啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, dus好玩的地方也不少呢
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 有大麻咖啡屋么?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 那是阿姆
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<super_mrwu> 大麻咖啡屋。
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 阿姆最适合你  有毒品 有女人  有酒精
 * onlylove 膜拜 git guru adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> emacs 小能手呢
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啥？别的地方也有帝都这种高峰期？
<imtxc> 他们不是资本主义么，怎么还上班！
<onlylove> imtxc: 鲁尔区，印象里面德国的老工业区了
<imtxc> onlylove: 能跟13号线比？ 能跟10号比？能跟4号比？我就不提2号了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你说的都是地铁 一个堵的都没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实2不挤
<onlylove> imtxc: 真正挤的，八通，5 13
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 堵人啊
<imtxc> 想往前走一步都不可能
<onlylove> imtxc: 你如果在雍和宫5换2，就知道了
<imtxc> 想换一个旁边的妹子挤挤都不可能
<imtxc> 简直令人发指
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 还好我上下班的时间不挤
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你不是步行
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以试试上下班的八通其实
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 等这个到期了再步行
<imtxc> 哦啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就体验过 10 和 13
<imtxc> onlylove: 过瘾得很
<onlylove> imtxc: 10还好
<imtxc> onlylove: 有次跟别人一起上班，感受了一下13号
<onlylove> imtxc: 我下班2经常有座
<palomino|working> 11点?
<imtxc> 那是刚热起来的时候，地铁还没空调
<onlylove> imtxc: 我上班13也有座
 * onlylove 感觉在拉仇恨
<imtxc> onlylove: 13如果是西直门-东直门方向的话，上班也有坐
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，我就是从西直门走
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个方向上班当然人少
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，对了，13是纠结在霍营
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以前在知春路住的时候，上下班都坐13号
<imtxc> 啥时候去都有座位
<onlylove> imtxc: 我其实不喜欢13，太墨迹
<onlylove> imtxc: 2号，我记得是车尾没人
<onlylove> imtxc: 5号，啥时候都挤
<onlylove> imtxc: 1号和八通不解释
<onlylove> imtxc: 4号的话，到宣武门还好吧？其实西单那边人特多
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我都是到西直门就下了，除非走内城有事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 6号，风大噪音大……我有次在六号差点晕车
<onlylove> imtxc: 地铁啊！
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我去6机会不多，就是去南锣的时候
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 我还没坐过6号线呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在遍历一遍地都地铁得多久
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛线
<onlylove> imtxc: 一般的2分半到一分半一站，自己算
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋签约了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 13号五道口到上地5分钟
<onlylove> imtxc: 15号不知道，
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你比我现在同事都还关心....
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我还没收到, 被裁的节奏
<onlylove> imtxc: 房山，昌平啥的没坐过
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 签约了啊？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 关注壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我最近诸事不顺, 暴瘦了10斤
<onlylove> imtxc: 2号大概40分钟左右一圈
<onlylove> imtxc: 10号不是很清楚我反正记得半圈就快一小时了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你瘦10斤看不出的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 都看出来了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: freeflying 心情差 睡不好 吃不好, 瘦得裤子都松了好多
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 苦啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你这么壕都吃不好，你让在贫困线挣扎的我怎么吃
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 靠，这么好，瘦了10斤
<freeflying> 羡慕 嫉妒 恨
<palomino|working> 请教经验 adam_magic_pack
<onlylove> palomino|working: 阿当一直游泳，天天健腹轮
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马要试试么
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 以前腰带倒数第二个扣 现在最后一个扣还松
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 唯一的好处就是瘦下来后腹肌很好看, 啦啦啦啦~
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 嘚瑟吧你就‘
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 也就这个可以得瑟了... 别的都是坏事儿
<palomino|working> 不错 onlylove
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你不开心不是因为 hamo 的关系么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 玩儿蛋去
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: momo
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 对啊，记得你 wfh 来着，干嘛还坐地铁
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 活少 钱多 你就嘚瑟吧
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 每天100健腹轮100俯卧撑, 每周两小时羽毛球两公里游泳, 早上牛奶, 中午7-8分饱, 晚上不吃淀粉类
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛线
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我合租的房子, wfh有啥意思
<imtxc> wfh 还不回家
<imtxc> 看人 gfrog
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后……你几个月过去，发现没啥两样
<palomino|working> ... adam_magic_pack
<palomino|working> 哦,每周2小时
<palomino|working> 看成每天了- -
<palomino|working> 早上牛奶, 中午7-8分饱, 晚上不吃淀粉类 这段还容易做到...
<hamo> iMadper: https://github.com/hamo/fwall
<^k^> ⇪ t: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你可以试下每天游2小时
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 时钟请求信号英语是啥
<freeflying> hamo: 又出新品了啊
<onlylove> clock request signal？
<palomino|working> 现在的体力也就游2分钟 onlylove
<palomino|working> 然后死在池里 onlylove
<hamo> freeflying: 最近我的shadowsocks被墙歼的厉害
<onlylove> palomino|working: 可以一点点加嘛
<hamo> freeflying: 准备自起炉灶了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 溺水？
<freeflying> hamo: 我这还好啊
<palomino|working> 喝多了撑死的 onlylove
<hamo> freeflying: 没有被经常reset?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你居然能喝2分钟！
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 母鸡, 得看context
<freeflying> hamo: 很少啊
<palomino|working> lol
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 当然是芯片里的啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不过时钟是timer, 不是 onlylove 说的clock
<hamo> freeflying: 我这边很经常
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 芯片里的更母鸡, 我以为是kernel里的
<hamo> freeflying: Timer tick
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 天天翻译芯片手册，郁闷
<freeflying> hamo: 芯片里确实是clock啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [mutt]没有mail spool http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463399 最早创建账号时 Code: $useradd -D GROUP=100 HOME=/home INACTIVE=-1 EXPIRE= SHELL=/bin/bash SKEL=/etc/skel CREATE_MAIL_SPOOL=no 然后最近突然想用mutt了, 接着发现 Code: /var/spool/mail/yourname: 没有那个文件或目录 (errno = 2) 有什么办法能把我的这个
<^k^>  ─> 选项改成yes吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-08-26 17:28
 * adam_magic_pack 我shadowsocks被墙都是因为port太高被ISP搞 cc hamo 
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我的时24001
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 目前基本没啥大的问题
<hamo> freeflying: 芯片里的那个确实叫 clock
<hamo> freeflying: timer一般都是用来定时的，重要的是最后一下
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 如果是和我一样的长城宽带 就哭吧你, 哭出声, 越哭越出声
<hamo> freeflying: clock一般是用来生成频率的，每一下都很重要
<freeflying> hamo: 我在翻译芯片的手册啊
<hamo> freeflying: 腻害
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 胖友啊，谁让你用长宽的啊
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 长宽...
<freeflying> hamo: 毛，太悲催的活
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 链家送的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 便宜没好货，乃不知道啊
<hamo> freeflying: 翻译成中文还是英文？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 英文
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 国内芯片的doc, 翻译给他司的人看
<freeflying> hamo: 中 ->  英
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 老司机你这都知道
<hamo> freeflying: 还招翻译么？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 多练练就可以出书赚钱啦!
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 腻害，都有水果文案的犯儿了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 还招翻译么？
<freeflying> 关键这个中文是从英文翻过来的
 * adam_magic_pack 呵呵
<freeflying> hamo: 你可想而知我翻译的英文了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 对候总须仰视才见
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: datasheet出毛线书
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 都是confidential的
<adam_magic_pack> 那算了, 下班
 * hamo 最鄙视datasheet还保密的
<freeflying> hamo: 人做IC的拿到你的datasheet, 逆向就分分钟的事情吧
<hamo> freeflying: 这么简单？
<hamo> freeflying: 那我假装买一片就可以了嘛
<hamo> freeflying: 然后仿一大堆
<hamo> freeflying: 我买了你总得给我datasheet吧
<freeflying> hamo: 乃又不搞芯片设计
<hamo> freeflying: 对啊，我只是觉得应该没这么简单吧
<freeflying> hamo: 你最近在玩啥呢
<hamo> freeflying: 哎，被墙搞
<freeflying> 蛋蛋都跑了啊
<onlylove> hamo: 想要datasheet不太容易的
<freeflying> hamo: 上回跟你说得事情咋样
<yunfan> hamo: 同鄙视  最可恨的就是国内那些厂商
<iffffx> 没人？
<iffffx> 妈的，不知道什么时候出vmware 11
<iffffx> 等了好几天了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是哪啥，你懂得
 * perr 用啥画图工具,贴一段文本,能一行一个锚点.便于连线
<onlylove> plot？
<onlylove> iffffx: 等11作甚，vmware都不拿着当回事
<iffffx> onlylove: 怎么说
<onlylove> iffffx: workstation不赚钱
<iffffx> onlylove: 不赚钱但要出呀
<iffffx> onlylove: 不出怎么玩
<hamo> freeflying: 没搞
<onlylove> iffffx: 他想啥时候出就啥时候出呗
<iffffx> onlylove: 日他妈
<perr> onlylove: 啥东西?
<hamo> freeflying: 最近被墙搞的都没心情了
<TreeTop> vmware 11 会有什么新功能么？
<iffffx> TreeTop: 不知
<onlylove> perr: 好像是gnu plot还是啥的，我记得有个画图的
<perr> onlylove: gnuplot是个命令行工具呀
<onlylove> perr: 不喜欢用啊，那不知道了
<TreeTop> iffffx: 为啥那么期待一个不知道有什么新功能的版本呢
<iffffx> TreeTop: 残念呀。。。
<iffffx> 有人用 kde5嘛
<iffffx> 用起来感觉如何呀
<bigeast> 用的i3...
<iffffx> bigeast: 据说kde5很不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装的ubuntu14.04server版本为什么远程用root链接系统后创建目录说无权限呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463400 我在虚拟机安装了 ubuntu 14.04 server版本 我每次都用 winscp进行链接，用root账号登陆的 就是无创建、修改、删除目录和文件，很奇怪我的是Root权限啊 我用se
<yunfan> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内厂商的datasheet啊，拿着都当宝贝呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 就是习惯性的 他们也会放给著名论坛的人
<yunfan> 只是不如一开始就放在官网上 免得折腾一道用户
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司又一个领导跑路了
 * yunfan 见了太多人跑路 诶
<iffffx> yunfan: 怎么回事？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • warzone2100和电脑1V1对战快速获胜攻略 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463401 开始造4辆工程车，2辆出基地抢占靠近我方的油井，每口井边都要先造一个碉堡，2辆到电脑进攻的必经之路上选择关键路口多造碉堡堵路，同时在基地内造兵营和研究所、电厂，研究所造4个
<yunfan> hamo: 人呢
<onlylove> 下线下班
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 请教高手，后缀名为C的源代码如何编译成deb软件包，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463403 如题， 请教高手，后缀名为C的源代码如何编译成deb软件包，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinshouceshi — 2014-08-26 19:05
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
 * jiero 揉 leeeee
 * jiero 要有事业。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<leeeee> 我又不是猪
<October21> jiero: 回来啦？
<jiero> October21:  我。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 October21
<October21> jiero: 有什么打算啊？
<jiero> 我要去哪里啊。。。
<jiero> October21: 我不知道
<jiero> October21: 我不知道！！明天房间就到期
<October21> 回到你该去的地方啊
<mk3548208> 听说最近又搞了个什么所谓的国产系统
<jiero> October21: 我是外星人
<jiero> October21: 我不想看新闻
<October21> jiero: 赛博坦星球？
<October21> jiero: 我也不看，我一般听收音机……
<jiero> October21: 重庆美女多，美食多
<jiero> October21: 比成都更灵活
<October21> jiero: 少不入川
<jiero> October21:  成都不是人待的地方。。。我这样说， destine 会骂我
<jiero> October21:  横冲直撞的车辆，极度内敛的习俗。
<October21> 重享受嘛
<jiero> October21: 享受毛，幸福只能建立在信任基础上。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无烟商场 :     有一顾客到一家商场买烟。买后就抽起来。     营业员对他说:"对不起,这是无烟商场,请不要在这儿抽烟！ " 顾客不高兴了:"我在这买烟还不让我在这儿抽?" 营业员听罢,冷笑一声说:"哼！我们这儿还卖手纸,那你敢在这儿用吗?"
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  21:11
 * jiero 亲亲 onlylove  我现在不知道要去哪里了
<onlylove> jiero: 知道李开复离开微软去google的时候咋说的么
<jiero> onlylove: 我。我。我。还是放不下。所以不打扰你了。
<onlylove> jiero: follow your heart's calling
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似destine已经预见到了，所以给我打针了
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你说这个一点不奇怪
<jiero> onlylove: 我今天被人骗了20元
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04和windows7双系统关机不断电问题呢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463405 我安装了ubuntu14.04 64位和windows7 sp1 64 位系统 在ubuntu下关机。笔记本能成功关机。就是电源灯不亮。鼠标灯也不亮 成功关机 但是在windows7下的话。关机后。屏幕是关闭了。但是CPU风扇。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没计划换及其
<happyaron> 没计划换机器
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<alchymia> .w 5
<mayli> 测试
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  04:38
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜见孔叔
<happyaron> GNUdog: 拜见botu
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu 14.04安装Citrix Reciever不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463411 Ubuntu 14.04 amd64，需要安装Citrix Reciever，直接安装提示需要ia32-libs，但是各 种更新源都找不到，网上搜索是在某版本（13.04？）后已经不再提供……依赖的包一层套一层， 层层嵌套下
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mzOISislAABI7rlmGHMAALrDACkpAEAAEkG223.jpg 传说中的生猛美女
<jusss> 大家，早上好
<jusss> onlylove: 早上好
<onlylove> jusss: 早，你最近在折腾啥
<jusss> onlylove: win下使用curses库
<onlylove> jusss: 你加油，我只能这么说了
<jusss> onlylove: 我写了个聊天用的工具，不能同时显示和输入，当输入时没法实时显示，当显示时，没法实时输入，所以想搞个图形，用个框框分开他们
<jusss> onlylove: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/bot9a-server.c
<^k^> ⇪ ti: script/bot9a-server.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<jusss> onlylove: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/bot9a-client.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/bot9a-client.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<onlylove> jusss: 别给我看，我看不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 我是sa，不是码农
<jusss> onlylove: 没啥东西，就用了个pthread库和winsock
<jusss> 别的没有
<onlylove> jusss: 那也不懂，我不懂sock和pthread
<jusss> onlylove: 现在还搞C#吗
<onlylove> jusss: 搞啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道bitmap这东西怎么用不
<onlylove> jusss: 要抓图，然后拼起来
<onlylove> jusss: 我最近遇到点事情不爽，心里乱乱的，什么都不想做
<imtxc> .....
<FJKong_> happyaron: 挺早啊
<hoxily> onlylove: Bitmap 直接创建就行了.
<onlylove> hoxily: 老大，我是有三个或者更多的图拼接
<onlylove> hoxily: 图和图之间不保证没重合的
<hoxily> onlylove: Graphics类封装了GDI+,提供了基本的2D图像处理
<onlylove> hoxily: 如果知道图的像素可以直接draw我才不费那力气
<onlylove> hoxily: 我看了好多，基本都是，你给出画布大小，我这边画布大小不确定的
<onlylove> hoxily: 类似全景图拼接的那种
<hoxily> onlylove: 画布大小不确定没关系的啊.
<onlylove> hoxily: 我要是会我也就不愁了
<hoxily> onlylove: 可以不断创建新的更大的Bitmap嘛
<hoxily> onlylove: 图和图之间有重叠,可以用程序自动检测.
<onlylove> hoxily: fft么……
<hoxily> onlylove: 不懂诶.
<onlylove> hoxily: 快速傅里叶变换
<iMadper> mikecao: 早
<hoxily> onlylove: 再说你这是电脑抓图,又不是照相机拍的照片. 重叠部分应该很容易分辨出来.
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜壕~
<onlylove> hoxily: 来，给我个办法分辨
<cherrot> tenzu: 拜疼疼
<hoxily> onlylove: 你给个图的例子看看.
<iMadper> mikecao: rhce多少钱啊? 只考试不培训的  cc billyway
<iMadper> mikecao: billyway: 是不是咱们推荐还有优惠?
<billyway> iMadper|brb,  不知道多少钱，
<billyway> iMadper|brb, 所说是。
<iMadper|brb> billyway: 哦...
<onlylove> hoxily: 百度，随便搜个关键词，这样你如果抓屏的话，只能抓显示的，然后滚轮滚动任意距离，再抓，你就有第二张，然后直到抓完整个页面
<onlylove> hoxily: 最后，拼成一张
<hoxily> 截取WEB长页面?
<onlylove> hoxily: 不仅有长的，还有宽的
<onlylove> hoxily: 还有各种ajax
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 首席早
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 你们帽子的考rhce还收费？
<hoxily> onlylove: 你做完之后的成品是什么?Word文档?
<onlylove> hoxily: 就是图
<onlylove> imtxc: 收啊
<jusss> onlylove: 在win下写个c真受罪，找个好用的编译器都找不到，
<jusss> onlylove: 用个跨平台的库真难
<onlylove> jusss: visualstudio
<onlylove> jusss: 不用白不用
<jusss> onlylove: vs能用pdcurses吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 在vc6里用pdcurses一直报错，
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么还用vc6啊，
<hoxily> jusss: 你的代码写得太变态了. sf0-sf11全是重复的代码. 难道是代码生成器自动生成的代码?
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己不活了别拉着别人
<onlylove> hoxily: 他只是习惯写汇编了
<jusss> hoxily: 重复就对了呀
<jusss> hoxily: 因为是多线程呀，多个重复的子函数很正常呀
<hoxily> 尼玛,代码不需要重复的.
<jusss> hoxily: 没添加一个子函数sfx就可以多添加一个客户端呀
<hoxily> 换一下传给这个函数的参数就行了.
<MoeIcenowy> 嗯
<hoxily> 多线程里面每个线程都有自己独立的栈
<MoeIcenowy> 好像pthread和CreateThread都有传参数功能啊
<jusss> hoxily: MoeIcenowy，你们帮忙改一下
<MoeIcenowy> 没可能
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 为什么
<wangli> onlylove, imtxc iMadper|brb, 拜各路壕
<onlylove> wangli: 拜首席…… iMadper|brb wangli的title是啥来着……
<jusss> hoxily: 帮忙改一下吧
<jusss> brb== bra b?
<hoxily> jusss: brb = be right back
<hoxily> "广告之后,精彩继续"
<jusss> hoxily: 你帮我改下那个代码吧
<cherrot> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av345834/  根本停不下来
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 彩虹猫 喵~ - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<yunfan> hoxily: juss什么代码变态？
<imtxc> wangli: momo
<jusss> yunfan: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/bot9a-server.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/bot9a-server.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<yunfan> jusss: 多核并行只是数据有多份吧  代码何曾有多份？
<yunfan> jusss: 你这代码能过c99检测？
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，c99能过，连c89都能过
<jusss> 当然c11什么的估计就不行了
<yunfan> jusss: 如果你要不同thread 弄不同的context就行了  搞代码复制是的最蠢的办法
<jusss> yunfan: 哦
<wangli> onlylove, 房山县小型linux单片机组二组副组长
<wangli> onlylove, 有机会给你发张名片
<yunfan> 方山县  额
<yunfan> 好屌
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别怀疑jusss的代码符合不符合规范，他研究过标准的
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 我连c99是啥都不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在自己都看不懂自己写的是啥了
<onlylove> jusss: 你写的又不是perl
<yunfan> onlylove: 研究过不等于已掌握
<hoxily> jusss: 你这代码sf0-sf11完全一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 我还研究过量子物理 但是不幸没掌握
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，你能帮忙改下吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我看过了，你确定你这不是在逗我
<hoxily> jusss: 说明根本没有线程专有的变量.
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么逗你了
<onlylove> jusss: sf(argument[n])这种，会用不
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 不是我, 是我朋友要考
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 桥头的火锅底料靠谱还是德庄的
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 不懂..
<jusss> onlylove: 因为传参数麻烦，于是就用了全局变量
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得 iMadper|brb这种在猫猫上班的，应该直接发一张rhca，什么rhce，弱爆了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不应该是首席 rhca 么
<onlylove> jusss: 你赢了！
<iMadper|brb> onlylove: 别, 我几乎不怎么用rh的产品...
<tenzu> iMadper|brb: 你也把bra拼错了啊, 跟阿当一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样首席太多
<iMadper|brb> tenzu: 哦.
<onlylove> tenzu: 别闹，人的size不是a
<jusss> onlylove: 因为其它的子函数还需要用到其它子函数的变量，所有我直接全局变量了
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼不去骗学生妹, 来这里扯皮?~
<tenzu> onlylove: 你这个思路好
<tenzu> iMadper: 找盗版软件呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你跟 yunfan hoxily iMadper他们学编码去，别来这坑人
<iMadper> 哦.
<onlylove> jusss: 你这典型的集市做法
<iMadper> 我不会写代码啊
<onlylove> tenzu: 大学用盗版？要罚钱吧？
<iMadper> 我现在负责帮别人手动拔电源...
 * iMadper lab的生活真安逸啊
<tenzu> onlylove: 自己电脑上用
<onlylove> tenzu: 啥软件？windows？
<tenzu> onlylove: parallels desktop 10
<onlylove> tenzu: 我是懒人，除了盗版windows，基本不用盗版了……
<onlylove> tenzu: 哟，水果软件
<tenzu> onlylove: 咱这儿windows和MS office都是正版
 * onlylove 膜拜水果教授 tenzu
 * iMadper 好像现在手里没有盗版软件了? 哦, 不对, 有个盗版的plex. 
 * iMadper 不过装plex的手机给了我爹了...
<bcao_WFH> ,,,
<iMadper> bcao_WFH: WFH!
<bcao_laptop> mei
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 赞美老司机!
<onlylove> bcao_laptop: WFH!
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 羡慕WTF
<bcao_laptop> onlylove, iMadper 我WFH 是连接不了freenode的
<iMadper> bcao_laptop:   (let ((erc-server-connect-function 'socks-open-network-stream))     (erc))  多简单
<onlylove> bcao_laptop: 需要vpn？
<bcao_laptop> onlylove, 不知道阿，vpn也访问不了
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 求解是
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 让irc走你的shadowsocks
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 加到哪里
<onlylove> iMadper: 我估计是小宽带
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 你的.emacs配置文件啊
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 没用过emacs..
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后把6667干掉了
<onlylove> bcao_laptop: 可以试着用下，就当irc用
<jusss> bcao_laptop: 换个端口6697试试
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: xchat... 支持socks5 proxy嘛?
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 换成8001
<onlylove> jusss: 拉倒吧，小宽带的话，基本都干掉
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 端口走8001就好了
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 你发到哪里了。。
<bcao_laptop> 我不在家阿
<onlylove> jusss: 但是80不会有问题，所以可以试下web
<bcao_laptop> 我那天在家的时候和你聊
<bcao_laptop> web没问题
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 哦, 你不在家
<bcao_laptop> xchat 不能用
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 恩, 就是端口问题.
<onlylove> 看，就是端口干掉了
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 换了端口也不行
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 赞. 那就走socks5吧
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 怎么做
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: xchat俺不知道啊
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 你用什么irssi ?
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: emacs啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 不要跟我学
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 好吧，高打上。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你咋了
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: http://xchat.org/faq/#q25
<^k^> ⇪ t: XCHAT FAQ
<iMadper> bcao_laptop: 看这个
<iMadper> bcao_laptop:  Go to the menus, Settings -> Preferences -> Network Setup and fill in the requested information there. Authentication (using a username and password) is only supported for HTTP and Socks5.
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说不要跟我学编程
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥，你最起码写代码比我好
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为增加我的负担
<bcao_laptop> iMadper, 但是我不知道添什么，hostname 填杀？
<bcao_laptop> 哦。红帽的代理
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，对了把这茬忘了……
<onlylove> jusss: 你看看你，咋混的，人都不愿意带你
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<hoxily> jusss: 改好了,你看看行不行. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155462/
<bcao_laptop> imtxc, 2000+壕
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，人的代码比你整洁多了
<jusss>   onlylove: hoxily ,嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 可惜我刚卸载vc6,没法编译
<onlylove> bcao_laptop: imtxc这个是啥梗
<imtxc> bcao_laptop: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 他说的心率表
<imtxc> bcao_laptop: 你 爱特错人了， 请 爱特 freeflying
<imtxc> bcao_laptop: freeflying 的佳明620才是2000+
<hoxily> jusss: 装CodeBlocks吧,自带MinGW的.
<imtxc> gfrog: 掉～
<gfrog> imtxc: 掉你妹
<imtxc> gfrog: momo， 今儿有空过来了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 没空
<imtxc> gfrog: 那天跟你一打招呼你就掉线啊
 * imtxc 尴尬啊
<v_v> hey. fcitx lua脚本不生效,有啥线索么. archlinux,aur自己编译的fcitx,开启了lua, fcitx启动的时候也看到加载了我自己的lua脚本,但是它不生效
<imtxc> 我咋招 gfrog 了
<v_v> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155512/
<v_v> 和我启用fcitx-sunpinyin有关么,
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看，掉了
<imtxc> onlylove: 他是走了啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 看来是我打招呼他看不顺眼
<jusss> t
<jusss> e
<jusss> s
<jusss> t
<jusss> .
<v_v> "/set beep_when_window_active ON"
<v_v> "/set beep_when_away ON"
<v_v> "/set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT"
<v_v> "/set bell_beeps ON"
<v_v> - -,
<v_v> sorry
<iMadper> 再刷屏kick
<jusss> iMadper: 我只是帮k做测试而已
<jusss> iMadper: 它没+q
<jusss> onlylove: 我来一个公司2周了，每天都不开心，感觉好孤独呀，每天都要刷qq看好友的说说
<onlylove> jusss: 都这样的，要不你要 iMadper内推你去猫猫
<jusss> onlylove: 我什么不会，不去丢人了
<onlylove> jusss: 不要紧，iMadper说他也啥不会，就会养鱼吹水
<iMadper> onlylove: 问一下, 去文思, 要求高吗? 一定要自己面试上别的公司才有工资吗?
<jusss> onlylove: 我在这个公司估计待够一个月也就被清了，
<iMadper> onlylove: 帮一个应届生朋友问
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，文思不光有onsite，还有离岸外包
<onlylove> iMadper: 能过hr就好
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在做的就是离岸
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过，为啥要来文思……
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道去哪儿了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我更想去kingsoft，虽然那地方渣的一比
<iMadper> onlylove: 我有几个朋友在珠海的kingsoft
<bcao_laptop> jusss, 我就被加q了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你要是考虑珠海的话, 我找他们帮你内推
<onlylove> iMadper: 也是，文思好歹比那些租公寓的小公司强
<bcao_laptop> 谁是文思的
<onlylove> iMadper: 珠海西山居么
<bcao_laptop> 我第一家公司阿
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮我狠狠的骂他们
<onlylove> iMadper: 骂到找不到北
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后我就心满意足了
<onlylove> bcao_laptop: 你是不是傻……之前就问，现在还问
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只知道是做wps的, 我分不清西山居什么的
<bcao_laptop> onlylove, 哦。好像是你
<bcao_laptop> 我问别人
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，wps也狠狠的骂
<bcao_laptop> onlylove, 就是傻！
<onlylove> iMadper: 西山居做游戏的
<onlylove> iMadper: wps是wps，西山居是西山居
<iMadper> onlylove: 噗... 那你帮我朋友内推?
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就在一租公寓的小公司，25人规模
<onlylove> iMadper: 作甚的
<iMadper> onlylove: 低级sa
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> onlylove: 让他跟我一样管个机房做最最简单的工作就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 有mainframe的，花旗的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还是sa呢，不一样在做测试
<iMadper> onlylove: 插拔电源, 换网卡什么的
<iMadper> onlylove: 测试他也行啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有，没这个，或者你让他看下有没有吧，内推不推it
<iMadper> 有岗就是娘
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦...测试有?
<onlylove> iMadper: 微软，腾讯，花旗
<iMadper> onlylove: 太高大上的公司了吧都...
<onlylove> iMadper: 索尼
<onlylove> iMadper: 联想
<iMadper> onlylove: 你们是什么流程? 先是贵公司的hr面, 面过了之后自己去面联想索尼?
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概是的
<iMadper> onlylove: 明白
<iMadper> onlylove: thx
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我更喜欢直接去customer面试，customer过了就好，
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得有家公司，和我说，搜狐，然后还要先去他们那面试，被我直接喷了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要说，微软，先去你们那面试，我忍了，TMD搜狐也要去？逗我？
<onlylove> 还真把搜狐这小破公司当回事
<iMadper> onlylove: (⊙o⊙)…...
<onlylove> 搜狐现在不就指着畅游和搜狗么
<iMadper> onlylove: 搜狐不是靠电视剧的?
<iMadper> onlylove: 屌丝男士
<onlylove> 做门户不如渣浪和黄易还有腾讯，做游戏不如完美，也就输入法拿得出手，还漫天弹窗
<onlylove> iMadper: 你觉得搜狐视频和优酷比如何
 * happyaron 进入了开会状态
<iMadper> onlylove: 优酷自己不拍连续剧啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 搜狐自己拍啊, 完全不同类型的
<jusss> onlylove: 搜狐是国内还活着的debian arch源163早挂了
<onlylove> iMadper: 搜狐，网易，腾讯，这都是四处出击的
<onlylove> jusss: 第一163活着，第二，搜狐是ubuntu中国的官方
<onlylove> jusss: 有问题么？
<onlylove> jusss: 没事请用中科大
<onlylove> jusss: 坏到家有cdn.debian.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ debian.net)
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不吐槽sohu和163的同步速度了
<jusss> onlylove: 163去年就死了，还有我现在用日本的源
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是用sohu的话，你会发现，我靠，nnd为啥明明有的软件和我说米有
<onlylove> jusss: 我今年还用163装过
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，sohu的源不全，这个没啥好怀疑的
<onlylove> jusss: 不但不全，还慢的要死
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，openssl的那个bug
<onlylove> jusss: cdn上都有推送了，sohu那边一点动静都没
<onlylove> jusss: 所以，别给我提搜狐那个恶心人的源
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在宁可慢点，也用cdn或者中科大
<onlylove> jusss: 最好他俩都死干净点
<jusss> onlylove: 我在这里每天都不开心，又孤单，
<jusss> onlylove: 没有一个朋友，同学
<onlylove> jusss: 试着不孤单，和人沟通
<onlylove> jusss: 朋友是交的，酒肉朋友也是交出来的
<onlylove> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1444549
<onlylove> iMadper: 这是联想的
<onlylove> iMadper: 最近一份内推，早了的找不到了
<iMadper> onlylove: thx!
<onlylove> jusss: 你不主动和别人交往，难道要别人主动找你？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我觉得服务器测试工程师靠谱, 等我去问问. 需要的话找你内推.
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> hamo: 赞美老司机.
<iMadper> hamo: 我要去外包公司给人家测服务器了
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> hamo: 赞美老司机
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<onlylove> 大学即将毕业，相恋四年，却始终没有一句承诺。回家的列车上，他有32站，她有21站，她失落的说，到站叫我，便到头睡去。不知过了多久，她被叫醒，车已过了好几站，转过头，他温柔的笑着说，跟我回家吧。她扑哧一笑，眼泪跟着滑了下来。
<onlylove> 来到那个生他养他的小山村，她被卖给了一个五十多岁的老光棍
<hamo> onlylove: 赞
<hamo> onlylove: 赞美老司机
<onlylove> hamo: 赞我作甚！
<iMadper> onlylove: 卖的好
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞美老司机
<onlylove> iMadper: hamo　猜不到结局系列之一句话毁掉小清新
<hamo> onlylove: 致富道路啊
<onlylove> iMadper: hamo还有小狗给小猫糖的
 * nyfair cast contact programming monkey
<hamo> onlylove: iMadper 你还有女同学没？
<iMadper> hamo: 你不够帅, 没办法做这生意, 得 onlylove 才行.
<onlylove> 你们……
<iMadper> hamo: 我没有小山村啊
<hamo> iMadper: 我有啊
<onlylove> 我TMD吃饱了发这个！
<hamo> iMadper: 你有女同学没？
<iMadper> hamo: 你家有靠谱亲戚收这个?
<iMadper> hamo: 有的是啊, 你没有?
<hamo> iMadper: 不用亲戚
<onlylove> nyfair: 别人是monkey，你是啥？
<nyfair> xxoo_count = `cat xxoo.txt | grep xxoo | wc -l`
<nyfair> 怎样既赋值又显示？
<hamo> iMadper: 毕业有点久了，都精了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是死宅
<onlylove> nyfair: female monkey？
<iMadper> hamo: 哦...
<hamo> iMadper: 进了社会的女生就精了，不容易这么骗了
<nyfair> onlylove: 揍你
<iMadper> xxoo_count = `cat xxoo.txt | grep xxoo | wc -l | tee 2>&1`  ??
<hamo> nyfair: xxoo_count = `cat xxoo.txt | grep xxoo | wc -l` && echo $xxoo_count
<onlylove> iMadper: nyfair要揍我！cc hamo
<hamo> iMadper: 快来赞美老司机
<nyfair> hamo: 老司机这个好
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
 * iMadper 不会shell啊..
<jusss> nyfair: 小皮鞭 塞口球送你，揍他吧
<iMadper> jusss: 原来你才是老司机!!!
<nyfair> jusss: 我要扶她毛妹
<onlylove> iMadper: jusss连扶他都不知道，会是老司机？
 * hamo 求老司机给ｏｆｆｅｒ
<iMadper> 不熊诶
<onlylove> hamo: 我要喷你前东家度娘，整的那么难用作甚
<onlylove> hamo: 不登陆啥功能都那么别扭
<hamo> onlylove: 出门左转g婊
<iMadper> xxoo_count = `cat xxoo.txt | grep xxoo | wc -l | tee - 1>&2`
<jusss> google已死
<onlylove> hamo: 逼用户登陆然后收集习惯？
<iMadper> nyfair: ^^ 这个应该可以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • System Language issue http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463418 Sorry, I have no Chinese IME now. I installed Xubuntu in English. But at top right corner on lock screen, I found I could change the system language as ZH, and I really did that... Then I found my system language was mixed with Chinese and English. I think it's caused by I havn't in
<^k^>  ─> stalled Chinese language packages, but that's not the issue. The issue is that I can't find any access to reset the language to English... Th …
<nyfair> hamo: 不对啊，我要显示的是grep的结果，不是wc的结果
 * iMadper 我去, 还是不行...
<hamo> nyfair: 这个简单
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云盘看电源很棒
<iMadper> hamo: 老司机, 你来吧
<nyfair> hamo: 老司机来一个
<jusss> 电影
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<nyfair> jusss: 求老司机网盘密码
<jusss> nyfair: 直接把magnet ed2k放进去就能看了呀，
<jusss> nyfair: http://www.hacg.me/wordpress
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 琉璃神社 ★ HACG.me | 分享同人动漫的快乐 ★ http://www.HACG.me
<iMadper> hamo: 饿了
<hamo> iMadper: 我也是
<hamo> nyfair: 等吃完饭给你想啊
<iMadper> hamo: 赞美老司机
<nyfair> jusss贴的这点东西也能当老司机，都是几手货了
<hamo> nyfair: a=`grep xxoo xxoo.txt | tee > /dev/stderr | wc -l`
<hamo> nyfair: 快来叫老司机
<iMadper> cat xxoo.txt|grep xxoo; xxoo_count=`cat xxoo.txt | grep xxoo | wc -l`
<iMadper> hamo: ^^
<nyfair> hamo: 没打印出来啊
<hamo> nyfair: 我这里有啊
<hamo> nyfair: 你们是不是重定向 stderr了？
<hamo> nyfair: 等等，不对
<nyfair> 囧，linux上有，windows上没
<hamo> nyfair: a=`grep xxoo xxoo.txt | tee /dev/stderr | wc -l`
<hamo> nyfair: 这个
<hamo> nyfair: windows上哪有/dev/stderr啊
<hamo> nyfair: 你居然在windows上跑ｓｈｅｌｌ，异端
<nyfair> hamo: powershell才是shell正统！
<hamo> nyfair: ..
<hamo> nyfair: 后面那个版本对
<hamo> nyfair: tee不能重定向
<hamo> nyfair: windows的，你自己搞吧
<nyfair> hamo: 别啊，人家又不是干这行的，没心思研究啊
<nyfair> grep xxoo xxoo.txt
<nyfair> xxoo_count = `grep xxoo xxoo.txt | wc -l`
<nyfair> 分两行不就好了
<imtxc> hamo: 老司机
<imtxc> 你们还有没有女同学呢
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你有没有女同学啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 你要几个？
<onlylove> 你们这群丧心病狂的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你连土豪马的女同学都不放过？你知不知道土豪马多大了
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该刚和是
<imtxc> 合适
<imtxc> nyfair: 一个就好啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 大爷，一个怎么行？
<nyfair> imtxc: 学学绿绿，黑蜀黍和摩门教
<nyfair> imtxc: 我把我房客介绍给你吧、
<nyfair> imtxc: 比我同学年轻多了
<imtxc> nyfair: 膜拜房东
<hamo> nyfair: 老司机搞定了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 膜拜房东
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tryit> root@mygentoo linux # du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles/
<tryit> 8.0G	/usr/portage/distfiles/
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 手机中兴u880e能否安装ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463421 大师，请提示我如何安装，我是小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 海天酱油2号 — 2014-08-27 13:12
<imtxc> onlylove: fesco 发的这电影券能用的地方太少了
<jusss> nyfair: 那个网址好看吗？你有更好的吗？带字幕的
<onlylove> imtxc: 有用的还不行？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我附近都没有可以兑换的
<onlylove> jusss: 你在 nyfair面前显摆动漫，找死呢？
<happyaron> iMadper: 对了忘记拜见你这只妹子壕了。
<happyaron> imtxc: 再拜妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 再拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 我现在没有妹子了
<happyaron> iMadper: 你这个纯属眼瞎
<happyaron> imtxc: 又送走一批？
<imtxc> 你就笑吧，笑出声
<happyaron> 神马
<happyaron> 苦逼写summary
<hamo> imtxc: 嘿黑嘿
<iMadper> imtxc: 嘿嘿嘿
<imtxc> 又一个不复制的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是复制的. 特意改了错别字.
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不能跟 hamo 一样没文化不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 嘿嘿
<iMadper> qiao: 咱公司有非技术岗位的招聘嘛?
<qiao> iMadper: 非技术岗 ？
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 哦.
<happyaron> iMadper: 你想转非技术了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 帮妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 这个妹子漂亮, 不能往外分. 所以只能推帽帽了.
<happyaron> iMadper: yo...
<hamo> iMadper: 给我啊
<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~
<iMadper> lol~!
<imtxc> yoooooooo
<wangli> iMadper, 来呀
<wangli> iMadper, 很多bug还原封不动等你来验呢
<iMadper> wangli: 我已经是lab administrator了, bug不归我了
<iMadper> wangli: 我现在要推荐一个学妹(巨漂亮), 去贵司的gss.
<iMadper> qiao: 给我winne姐邮箱吧
<wangli> iMadper, 非技术岗位倒是有个挺适合你的
<hamo> iMadper: 给我啊
<hamo> iMadper: wzhang
<iMadper> <iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~  请重复阅读一百次~
<iMadper> hamo: 不是吧?
<iMadper> hamo: 是吧
<hamo> iMadper: 真是
<wangli> iMadper, 还记得每天整理面包的阿姨吗～这个岗位怎木样
<iMadper> hamo: 我也不记得了
<hamo> > "<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~  请重复阅读一百次~" * 100
<^k^> hamo: <iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆着去~ 请重复阅读一百次~<iMadper> hamo: 边儿呆
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<hamo> iMadper: 那ＨＲ妹汁叫啥来着？
<wangli> iMadper, 过来整理面包吧，站着办公～  巨赞
<wangli> iMadper, 正是你想要的方式
<imtxc> 微信多少来着
<wangli> hamo, 威信什么的你得问qiao
<wangli> hamo, 全公司梅子的威信 估计他都有
<iMadper> hamo: 这我不知道
<iMadper> wangli: 我一直站着办公啊
<imtxc> 。。。。
<tryit> 学习驱动，突然冒出个念头来，实现一个基于内存的字符设备驱动、一个基于内存的块设备驱动、一个基于内存的网卡驱动，一级一个基于内存的文件系统，hoho……
<tryit> s/一级/以及/
<wangli> tryit, 什么是内存
<hamo> tryit: 做一个基于内存的内存系统吧
<tryit> wangli, hamo LDD LKD ULK三本书摆在桌子上一起看，开着emacs随时准备cscope
<onlylove> tryit: 你确定你这些不是livecd的内容
<wangli> tryit, 你想过没有，如果连文件系统都用内存替代。那么操作系统得访问多少次TLB，得有多少页表需要映射
<wangli> tryit, 这个开销  什么样的系统能够支撑的住
<tryit> wangli, 学习而已
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40897
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 希捷推出8TB硬盘
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我就发个链接，你自己看
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40899
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 传苹果准备推出12.9英寸的iPad
<onlylove> 原来ipad才9.7啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我比较喜欢7.9的那个
<imtxc> 可惜那货太贵
<iMadper> wangli: 基于内存的文件系统很常见的... tmpfs嘛
<iMadper> wangli: hugetlbfs
<iMadper> wangli: 还是看需求.
<wangli> iMadper, 对，但那是为了更好的使用内存 才这么做的
<iMadper> wangli: 为了更好的学习, 也可以这么做...
 * iMadper 推荐研究一下pstoreFS
<onlylove> wangli: 为了更好的折腾
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，sysfs proc都是的
<tryit> 实现个文件系统比实现个驱动复杂好多了
<wangli> 文件系统是OS 雏形
<palomino|working> ? onlylove
<palomino|working> 我早晨看见过了啊 onlylove
<jusss> dev-c++比vc6还难用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好吧……我早上做别的去了
<onlylove> jusss: 所以让你用vs
<onlylove> jusss: 不用白不用
<tryit> kernel中比较感兴趣的就是文件系统和网络部分，其次是内存管理
<tryit> 进程调度之类的感觉更复杂
<iMadper> 文件系统和网络都有钱拿. 内存没有啊
<tryit> iMadper, fs是存储相关的吧？
<iMadper> tryit: 是.
<tryit> iMadper, 网络部分呢？
<tryit> iMadper, 安全？路由？
<iMadper> tryit: 就是网络啊. 协议栈优化什么的
<jusss> onlylove: robin williams死了竟然
<tryit> iMadper, 路漫漫。。。
<wangli> iMadper, 啊，，，
<iMadper> wa
<iMadper> wangli: 咋了, 啥bug?
<wangli> iMadper, 没啊，没钱拿，只能大叫一声
<tryit> wangli, 哈哈哈
<iMadper> wangli: 没钱拿??? 帽帽会拖欠你工资???!
<iMadper> wangli: 今天27了, 你还没拿到工资??!?!?!
<wangli> <iMadper> 文件系统和网络都有钱拿. 内存没有啊
<wangli> <tryit> iMadper, fs是存储相关的吧？
<iMadper> wangli: 哦.
<iMadper> wangli: 那你是没钱拿了
<iMadper> wangli: 谁让你接我的班儿~
<iMadper> lol~
<wangli> iMadper, 所以  “啊” 了一下
<hamo>  > "iMadper " * 250
<tryit> wangli, iMadper 这上下文……
<^k^> hamo: iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadp
<^k^>  ─> er iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iMadper iM …
 * cherrot 卧槽
<lainme> 竟然还有这功能
<iMadper> > "hamo肚, 白... " * 250
<^k^> iMadper: hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... ha
<^k^>  ─> mo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... hamo肚, 白... …
<onlylove> iMadper: 你为毛不给kk +q !
<iMadper> only
<happyaron> kk自己有限速
<iMadper> onlylove: 没到限制啊. kk一次发两条而已啊
<hamo> > (0..100).each do |i| puts "#{i}" end
<^k^> hamo: 0..100
 * hamo 说好的支持ruby呢?
<hamo> > (0..100).each { |i| puts "#{i}" }
<^k^> hamo: 0..100
<hamo> ^k^: code在哪？
<iMadper> > puts "\n" * 100
<^k^> iMadper: nil
<iMadper> > "\n" * 100
<^k^> iMadper:
<hamo> iMadper: 貌似不能换行
<iMadper> hamo: 可能
<iMadper> hamo: 我要把我的vps硬编码进去了
<hamo> iMadper: 好意思
<iMadper> hamo: 先测试吗
<iMadper> hamo: 先测试嘛~
<hamo> iMadper: 中
<ofan> > 0/1
<iMadper> hamo: 你还不是硬编码1080了...
<^k^> ofan: 0
<iMadper> > 1/0
<ofan> Ruby=渣渣
<^k^> iMadper: divided by 0
<hamo> > exit
<iMadper> > `ls`
<^k^> hamo, 我的大脑包含的类别，却没有一个符合您的最后一个输入。  14:25
<ofan> 1/0.0000000001
<ofan> > 1/0.00000000001
<^k^> ofan: 100000000000.0
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu14.04怎么替换终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463422 在软件中心另外下了个终端 请问怎么样把新下载的这个终端替换成默认的 怎么查看自己电脑上有几个终端 有知道的麻烦告诉下 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏洛特 — 2014-08-27 14:12
<Destine> 咦，今天当当不在？
<hamo> > exit
<ofan> > 1/0.0000000000000000000000000001
<^k^> ofan: 1.0e+28
<hamo> > die("test")
<^k^> hamo: method `method_missing' for class `Module' is private
<hamo> > rocess.exit!(true)
<ofan> > 1 % 0.1
<hamo> > Process.exit!(true)
<^k^> ofan: 0.09999999999999995
<hamo> > Process.exit!(true)
<iMadper> > self.methods
<onlylove> hamo: 你不是见过kk的源码么
<^k^> iMadper: [:freeze, :===, :==, :<=>, :<, :<=, :>, :>=, :to_s, :inspect, :included_modules, :include?, :name, :ancestors, :instance_methods, :public_instance_methods, :protected_instance_methods, :private_instance_methods, :constants, :const_get, :const_set, :const_defined?, :const_missing, :class_variables, :remove_class_variable, :class_variable_get, :class_variable_set, :clas
<^k^>  ─> s_variable_defined?, :public_constant, :private_constant, :singleton_class?, :include, :prepend, :module_exec, :class_exec, :module_eval, :cl …
<jusss> google被墙，都个东西都搜不了
<hamo> onlylove: 忘了
<iMadper> hamo: 看, 还是我的效果好吧
<iMadper> > self.module_eval ("exit")
<hamo> > raise RuntimeError, 'Message goes here'
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<hamo> iMadper: 你还真把他给搞退出了
<iMadper> kk
<iMadper> hamo: lol~
<iMadper> hamo: 这个... 我也没有想到啊
<iMadper> hamo: 木哈哈哈
<onlylove> iMadper: 你有想过怎么弄回来么
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
 * iMadper 决定转行做网络安全了~ lol~
<MoeIcenowy> > 1+1
<MoeIcenowy> 哦离开了
<tryit> iMadper, 内核层的网络安全？
<iMadper> tryit: 不是... 我只是开玩笑, 因为我刚才找到了 ^k^的bug让丫退出了
<tryit> iMadper, 哈哈，你很有潜力阿
<iMadper> tryit: lol~
<hamo> > raise RuntimeError, 'Message goes here'
<hamo> > self
<^k^> hamo: Shikashi::Sandbox::SandboxBasenamespace17228140
<hamo> iMadper: 貌似你穿透了sandbox
<iMadper> hamo: 看来是.
<iMadper> hamo: 请叫我老司机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu14.04怎么替换终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463422 在软件中心另外下了个终端 请问怎么样把新下载的这个终端替换成默认的 怎么查看自己电脑上有几个终端 有知道的麻烦告诉下 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏洛特 — 2014-08-27 14:12
<imtxc> 你们又把kk玩坏了
<iMadper> > self.module_eval ('puts "\n" * 100')
<hamo> > self.privileges
<^k^> iMadper: nil
<^k^> hamo: NoMethodError
<MoeIcenowy> > 1+1
<iMadper> > self.module_eval ('"\n" * 100')
<^k^> MoeIcenowy: 2
<^k^> iMadper:
<iMadper> hamo: 这个沙盒不健全啊
<MoeIcenowy> > print "Python?"
<^k^> MoeIcenowy: nil
<eexp> 又玩py了？
<imtxc> > self.module_eval ("/kick iMadper")
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<MoeIcenowy> 什么情况
<MoeIcenowy> 能行吗
<iMadper> imtxc: kick不是这个沙盒里面的命令吧.
<hamo> > self.privileges
<^k^> hamo: NoMethodError
<^k^> 大家好 `人机合一
<iMadper> ^k^: 我发现你的bug了
<hamo> > self.privileges[0]
<^k^> hamo: NoMethodError
<^k^> 什么？ `人机合一
<iMadper> ^k^: > self.module_eval ("exit")
<hamo> > self.generate_id
<iMadper> 我去...
<hamo> iMadper: 你妹妹
<hamo> iMadper: https://github.com/tario/shikashi/blob/master/lib/shikashi/sandbox.rb
<iMadper> 我本来只是想告诉他这个...
<hamo> iMadper: 源码
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* shikashi/sandbox.rb at master · tario/shikashi · GitHub (@ github.com)
<iMadper> 结果, 就死了.
<iMadper> 我猜到这是源码了...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54756/wangxiaobo-first-generation-programmer
<alvin_rxg> Title: 第一代程序员王小波 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 王小波还搞这个！
<onlylove> iMadper: 你应该说下怎么回事，结果你直接来命令，把它搞死了
<iMadper> onlylove: 等他再上来吧
<hamo> > self.generate_id
<onlylove> hamo: 别瞎搞，kk还没来
<tryit> onlylove, 王小波是我的偶像阿
<tryit> 啊啊啊
<jusss> onlylove: win下还是MinGW32好使呀
<tryit> onlylove, 大学时读的青铜时代，绿毛水怪
<onlylove> tryit: 可惜李银河是个变态？
<tryit> onlylove, 黄金时代
<iMadper> 还没复活恩?
<onlylove> iMadper: 估计在郁闷呢
<jusss> onlylove: 这个pdcurses我搞了好几个编译器，还是在MinGW32下能用
<onlylove> jusss: 证明你写的渣
<tryit> onlylove, 眼界和经历不同而已
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> tryit: 不懂
<imtxc> 王小波还写代码呢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也是今天才知道
<tryit> onlylove, 李银河一大堆头衔，王小波一个都没，但是N多人崇拜王小波
<onlylove> iMadper: 来了
<hamo> > self.generate_id
<onlylove> tryit: 王小波的东西确实不错
<^k^> hamo: need print or puts or p, ex: a=1-2; p a.abs
<mugebjgd> tryit, onlylove 刘小波？
<imtxc> tryit: 她最大的头衔是王小波媳妇啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 王小波！
<tryit> imtxc, 这当然知道
<mugebjgd> onlylove 刘小波？
<onlylove> iMadper: 给我把那个德国毛子踢了！
<yunfan> 有头衔也好 没头衔也好  这都是他自己的事
<iMadper> 没到我的kick点啊
<^k^> 果然大BUG `人机合一
<^k^> 已经修复 `人机合一
<happyaron> yunfan: ci20预装的是debian 7
<iMadper> ^k^: 是啊 > -------   self.module_eval ("exit")
<onlylove> ^k^: 要不要再来下
<yunfan> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> yunfan: 内核补丁还没有完全merge进去
<hamo> > self.module_eval ("exit")
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu14.04怎么替换终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463422 在软件中心另外下了个终端 请问怎么样把新下载的这个终端替换成默认的 怎么查看自己电脑上有几个终端 有知道的麻烦告诉下 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏洛特 — 2014-08-27 14:12
<iMadper> ^k^: 还在吗?
<onlylove> 看来好了
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个不干我事 我前天下单了个u盘 最近要搞这个
<iMadper> ^k^: 恭喜, 修好了
<^k^> hamo: need print or puts or p, ex: a=1-2; p a.abs
<happyaron> yunfan: 赞
<^k^> 嗯，修好了.. `人机合一
<hamo> iMadper: 他应该是把 module_eval给从privileges移走了..
<imtxc> ...
<happyaron> yunfan: 我们在这商量折腾下TLB相关的东西。
<hamo> iMadper: 再来啊老司机
<imtxc> ^k^: kick 了他们吧
<iMadper> hamo: 额... 我再去想想
<^k^> 暂时屏蔽了整个功能，因为不知道怎么修。。 `人机合一
<hamo> iMadper: 看代码啊
<hamo> ^k^: 你把sandbox关了？
<iMadper> hamo: 整个功能都屏蔽了, 看代码有用?
<hamo> > self
<^k^> hamo: need print or puts or p, ex: a=1-2; p a.abs
 * hamo 果然
<wiiw> 除了 module_eval， 其他还有啥需要移除的吗？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> wiiw: 你自己执行 self.methods.grep /eval/ 试试看?
<happyaron> yunfan: https://wiki.debian.org/mips64el
<^k^> ⇪ t: mips64el - Debian Wiki
<happyaron> yunfan: 欢迎吐槽啊
<happyaron> 虽然可能跟你想折腾的有些偏差
<hamo> > self.instance_eval("exit")
<wiiw> iMadper: 全部都屏蔽就可以了吧？
<^k^> hamo: need print or puts or p, ex: a=1-2; p a.abs
<iMadper> wiiw: 我觉得是.
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54764/signs-you-need-a-new-computer
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 你真的该换一台新电脑的 14 种迹象 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 看来我还不需要换新电脑
<yunfan> happyaron: 没啥好吐槽的 我是热脸贴mips的冷屁股 他要自作多情让他弄 我懒得鸟这帮人了
<happyaron> yunfan: 据说第一批只造了1000块，然后还都没发出来货。
<happyaron> yunfan: 所以ci20可能还要等一等才上市。
<wiiw> 哦
<yunfan> happyaron: 我在微博上吐槽了 官方的在我下面at了一个国人 叫他处理 然后他让我给他发个申请邮件 我发了以后 过了1天才回复我 跟我说已经转发君正了
<happyaron> o
<yunfan> happyaron: 都是些坑爹货色
<happyaron> 那就不知道了。
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  14:57
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  14:57
<yunfan> happyaron: 说起来我想知道他DMA里那个小核心是否可以执行通用嗲吗
<yunfan> 代码
<happyaron> yunfan: 这两天有空我问问
<^k^> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  14:58
<imtxc> 啥
<^k^> hamo, .. 休息一下 ..  14:58
<^k^> BUG了.. `人机合一
<yunfan> happyaron: 还有是否支持乱序 以前好像就龙芯支持 君正是不支持的
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> 貌似这个cpu至少比2f快很多。
<happyaron> 不过纯32位，目前的debian内核不能直接跑。
<yunfan> 啥 是32位啊 额
<happyaron> 纯32的，64的还研发中。
<black_angel> ubuntu 安装在thinkpad e430上面经常性完全卡死，得物理重启才行，有什么解决办法吗，还是这是一个bug
<yunfan> 不知道能不能跑个改版qnx minix之类的
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  15:00
<yunfan> 君正不是要搞可穿戴设备领域么
<bcao_laptop> ...
<yunfan> 感觉用android不好
<black_angel> 12.04 和 14.04 都出现同样情况
<eexp> 。
<onlylove> black_angel: 目测驱动的问题，经常更新系统吧，没准哪天好了
<black_angel> onlylove: 我也觉得那显卡驱动有严重问题，因为是笔记本双显卡，问题更多
<onlylove> black_angel: 双卡啊，你看看能不能关了独显吧，也许会好点
<eexp> 咋还有驱动问题
<black_angel> onlylove: 这还真够折腾的
<onlylove> eexp: 死机，不知道啥问题，反正我估计，换个distro就好了
<eexp> 可能。
<wiiw> 双显卡建议gentoo
<eexp> 反正现在的unity下，啥双显卡都正常，切换也简单
<eexp> wiiw: 你个兔子
<onlylove> 兔子？
<onlylove> 啥意思
<eexp> 用贱兔的兔子嘛
<wiiw> 内核比较新
<eexp> 内核和驱动鸟关系
<eexp> æ­» iMadper
<wiiw> 反正有关系
<eexp> wiiw: 太新了，反而出问题。
<wiiw> 几率不大
<eexp> 来支持unity吧。 wiiw
<wiiw> unity是c++开发的？
<eexp> 双显卡，关键在切换方便
<eexp> 差不多转c++了
<wiiw> 哦，或者golang
<eexp> golang找蛤蟆去
<wiiw> 下次试试
<hamo> > self
<eexp> hamo: 你在啊。
<hamo> eexp: 姨姨
<eexp> 你应该叫 go go go嘛
<eexp> hamo: 最近又出去哪里玩儿了
<hamo> eexp: 没有啊
<hamo> > self
<eexp> 。。老self干嘛呢
<^k^> hamo: 406 => Net::HTTPNotAcceptable for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<onlylove> eexp: 今天他们找到k一个bug
<hamo> eexp: 挑逗　小k
<onlylove> eexp: 让k自己滚蛋两次
<hamo> wiiw: 你居然换了接口
<eexp> 额。这么严重。 wiiw 你还有空聊天。赶紧去看代码
<yunfan> happyaron: u盘到手了
<happyaron> yunfan: 赞
<eexp> yunfan: 轮子的u盘？
<yunfan> eexp: 不是 你肯定有兴趣 他里面的主控是个8051兼容内核 但是频率高达250mHZ
<yunfan> 内置 256KB RAM
<yunfan> 我很好奇 所以买来玩玩
<mugebjgd> wiiw, 双显卡用什么都一样
<eexp> 呸。我看到51，就吐了。
<hamo> yunfan: 君正还是龙心？
<yunfan> 而且badusb的作者告诉我 群联的都可以乱刷
<yunfan> hamo: 群联 ps2303 ps2251-03
<yunfan> 关键是这个频率和ram都挺丧心病狂的
<yunfan> 而且只花了我41块
<eexp> 41块。。。你直接上arm的m3嘛
<yunfan> 只是玩玩嘛
<yunfan> 你他妈又不送我
<eexp> m3/m0资源足够你玩的
<eexp> 选带usb的
<eexp> 其实freescale多的是usb的片子
<eexp> 你这贵了
<mugebjgd> eexp, 大妈最近干嘛呢
<eexp> mugebjgd: ... 你会作网页不
<yunfan> 问题是他是个u盘
<mugebjgd> eexp, 会
<yunfan> 有正常的外观  已经8G的nand芯片嘛
<eexp> 随便什么usb，都只是一个node而已。w
<onlylove> eexp: 他要在优盘里面搞个dhcp
<yunfan> eexp: 你选两个给我 我要研究fake成usb hid设备
<wiiw> u盘里面搞个 驱动替换程序？
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，不，不是dhcp，是用优盘模拟键盘
<eexp> onlylove: 额。
<onlylove> wiiw: 不是那么回事，是欺骗系统说，我是键盘，不是优盘
<eexp> hid的usb，应该很便宜的
<wiiw> onlylove: 然后呢
<eexp> 只是要一个可以模拟各种usb设备的，通用芯片，是吧。 yunfan
<onlylove> wiiw: 没有然后，可以在里面写点捣乱的指令，比方说给你格式化下home啥的
<yunfan> eexp: 嗯 而且最好电路板要小巧
<yunfan> 做成u盘那样最好
<hamo> yunfan: 你这是要干坏事啊
<wiiw> onlylove: 估计只是写入了一个错误的程序，造成u盘坏掉而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 我就插上就说自己是usb ethernet 然后不断返回udp包 告诉他假的dns结果 呵呵
<onlylove> hamo: 他经常想干坏事
<yunfan> hamo: 不是跟你说了 badusb?
<eexp> yunfan: 就是大容量而已。常规的usb芯片。这应该多。
<yunfan> eexp: 你不要光说 你给我指几个淘宝地址
<yunfan> hamo: 其实做个硬件版本的按键精灵也不错
<eexp> 型号我不熟悉。自己找。
<yunfan> hamo: 最好是能同时模拟usb HID和usb display
<eexp> 选型手册嘛
<yunfan> 不过芯片估计没那么吊
<yunfan> 只能是弄个进程在本机分析屏幕 再发送指令到usb设备那边让他模拟hid事件出来
<eexp> usb只是从设备，你哪里有权限，作按键精灵。。。
<yunfan> eexp: 你每次都是忽悠我
<eexp> 你这概念不对。
<yunfan> eexp: 模拟个hid为何不行？
<eexp> 吗的，谁记得那么多型号。都是临时找型号
<eexp> 系统驱动那边，除开你自己写的。要不咋模拟。
<yunfan> 通用的啊
<eexp> 是2边的事情
<wiiw> 模拟成usb网卡
<yunfan> 那么多免驱usb键盘你选择无视了？
<yunfan> 再模拟个可以通讯的设备就行了
<eexp> 那是假冒数据，就这点权限
<yunfan> 比如 usb tty
<eexp> 你不可能获取系统数据啊
<yunfan> 你只要往那里面写数据 就是发送命令给那个设备
<wiiw> windows下面有权限的
<eexp> wiiw: 啥系统都没
<yunfan> 可以root
<eexp> usb是从设备
<eexp> 概念问题
<wiiw> xp下面呢？
<eexp> 。。。
<yunfan> 这根主从有毛关系 就是发个信号回来而已
<yunfan> u盘能发回数据  做个假的hid当然也可以
<eexp> 自己想，你个usb设备，凭啥获取系统的鼠标坐标？
<hamo> > test
<yunfan> 我说的不是usb设备获取系统的鼠标坐标
<eexp> 还按键精灵。妖精都不行
<wiiw> hamo: 接口坏了
<^k^> hamo: 406 => Net::HTTPNotAcceptable for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<hamo> wiiw: 发现了
<yunfan> 我刚才都说了 你主机上还得有个进程
<hamo> wiiw: 修好啊，不好玩了
<yunfan> 让他负责分析屏幕  usb设备只是欺骗系统
<eexp> 。。进程。我不是说了驱动自己写，才可以嘛。
<eexp> 必须驱动
<yunfan> 不走外挂式的那种方法
<wiiw> hamo: 暂时别玩
<yunfan> hid这个不用驱动   主机进程跟usb通讯需要个途径 但是也可以弄个免驱的方案
<eexp> 如果驱动自己写，自己认的vid pid，那就是一个病毒而已。
<yunfan> 就让他实现个网卡 你往里面写数据 他那边就当是命令传过来也行
<eexp> 没啥技术含量
<yunfan> 本来就没啥技术含量
<yunfan> 就是为了好玩
<yunfan> 对了  还有个方案 可以用android手机模拟
<yunfan> 我手头有个app 就是把自己模拟成usb mass storage设备的 可以模拟成cdrom 我用这个装系统过
<eexp> 没啥实际的用途嘛。熟悉编程而已。
<yunfan> 好玩就行呗 你非要有实际用途 那linux就不能发展了
<tryit>  eexp yunfan 都是驱动高手阿……
<eexp> 你不如找一个usb网卡，查查里面的芯片，看还有空间没，加入点偷偷转发的代码。
<eexp> tryit: 你出来了。
<yunfan> 我有一个很久以前的usb网卡
<yunfan> 关键是他不让你编程  这个群联是badusb作者跟我确认可以随便刷的
<eexp> 工业产品了，没谁让你可以刷。
<eexp> 除开那芯片很容易破解。
<yunfan> 你不信就拉倒被  明明人家做了公开演讲的东西 你非要说不是 我哪里有空跟你扯这个
<eexp> 他作的是工业产品？
<tryit> eexp, 我一直在啊
<eexp> 开玩笑的吧
<eexp> tryit: 最近搞啥呢。离职了？
<tryit> eexp, 没，啃书呢
<eexp> 哦。考试。是吧
<wiiw> eexp: 工业产品就是保密做得好，其实也是需要进行刷写的
<tryit> eexp, 不是，考试准备得差不多了，今年考2门
<eexp> 都有职称的了。人才啊。 tryit
<wiiw> 出厂的时候，有个刷写程序
<tryit> eexp, 在啃驱动和内核的书
<yunfan> 群联是最大的u盘主控商吧 至少现在是
<tryit> eexp, 就那三本书，对照着一起看
<eexp> wiiw: 工业产品，出厂，必定烧断熔丝。不让你刷。
<eexp> tryit: 你太深入了。仰望
<tryit> eexp, 晕，你笑话我呢吧
<yunfan> eexp: 那你这是打作者的脸了 你可以去黑帽大会去登台打他脸
<wiiw> eexp: 烧断熔丝，以后升级咋办
<tryit> eexp, 我学习驱动而已
<eexp> wiiw: 留刷机的，都是商业。
<wiiw> 工业和商业的区别。。
<eexp> 真产品，还升级啥
<yunfan> wiiw: 所以说ee早就脱离了现实了 这么多u盘量产的文章他是不管的
<OO_after> wiiw: 所以说ee早就脱离了现实了 这么多u盘量产的文章他是不管的
<wlxmhls> ubuntu 14.04安装virtualbox，虚拟了windows 7，然后连接硬盘，windows老提示无法识别U盘，怎么回事
<yunfan> 许多升级固件的帖子摆在那他也不看的
<eexp> 这谁啊
<tryit> eexp, LDD很多部分讲得太精炼了，需要看LKD和ULK来了解一些整体性的东西
<yunfan> 擦 有人学老子说话  踢了他
<eexp> 你举例。
<iMadper> onlylove: 看msg, 哥
<yunfan> tryit: 看那个做什么
<eexp> 我给你分析
<yunfan> 国内可有人研究qnx?
<tryit> yunfan, 学习驱动开放
<wiiw> 工业，商业 合并吧，已经就叫工商业
<wiiw> 以后
<tryit> yunfan, s/开放/开发/
<eexp> wiiw: 你理解错了。一直是说芯片一级的刷程序
<eexp> 不是留了接口的那种
<eexp> 你要偷偷改别人的芯片，只能芯片级别刷。
<wiiw> eexp: 反正为了方便，总要留个升级的途径
<yunfan> 我说的就是特定的芯片 他确实有这个刷固件的机制 老外也证实了  你随口说一下不可能就把人给抹掉了
<eexp> 那是特意留的功能啊。也不是直接刷芯片。
<yunfan> 群联放的量产工具里就有他不同版本的固件  我看了下 那个可不是配置
<wiiw> eexp: 70%的硬件是可以刷写的
<yunfan> 是真正的bin文件
<eexp> 你们概念混乱吧
<yunfan> 去年有个 sd hacking 还有人演示了怎么刷sd卡和硬盘控制器
<yunfan> 搜 sd hacking
<eexp> 很多芯片带2个区的rom。一个boot的，一个可刷的。这种才是能升级的
<wiiw> 光驱，硬盘控制器
<eexp> bootloader的多啊
<wiiw> 一般都是 1个boot, 带动3个芯片
<yunfan> 只要刷进去的代码能做我想做的事 我管他刷哪个区
<eexp> 你啥权限可以刷？只能直接刷芯片
<eexp> 直接在pcb上接线，刷
<wiiw> i7 cpu也是可以刷的
<yunfan> 什么权限不权限的 那么多人刷固件都成功了 你自己去 mydigit论坛看看
<eexp> @@@ 概念都不对了
<wiiw> 厂家就是为了远程升级
<yunfan> 我说了 我不管怎么刷 只要能达到目的就行
<yunfan> eexp: 你这人就是教条
<eexp> 呸。你自己玩去。折腾吧。
<yunfan> 我本来就是自己玩 是你自己横插一嘴的
<wiiw> 硬件里面的软件，一般都是有BUG的，特别是出厂的时候，因为测试是个技术活
<yunfan> wiiw: 话说我有个 威盛的芯片  nano的
<yunfan> 而且是个小笔记本
<yunfan> 只有一个核心 坑死我了
<wiiw> 嗯
<yunfan> 还好没掏钱
<yunfan> 过几天装点奇葩系统玩玩
<wiiw> 太复杂了，我是略懂
<yunfan> wiiw: 我想了下 也可以做些好事
<eexp> 扯的都不是一个事情了。真扯的远。lol
<yunfan> 比如刷进去的新固件 禁止改boot sector
<wiiw> eexp: 人都是偷懒的，所以用软件替代硬件
<yunfan> wiiw: 最关键是硬件变得慢 不光是偷懒
<yunfan> 传统硬件行业都是ee这种人 因循守旧
<yunfan> 所以硅谷现在有不少硬件创业的 那都是对硬件行业现状的不满
<wiiw> yunfan: 比起上一个产品，速度快多了
<eexp> 软件替代硬件。这句话有概念错误。你举例
<eexp> 我看你理解对不
<yunfan> 不过 即使是传统硬件行业  用软件配置升级来升级的事业不少
<wiiw> eexp: 下次聊，忙了
<yunfan> 比如英伟达就干过
<yunfan> wiiw: 还是你明智 我也忙了
<eexp> 呵呵。
<iMadper> onlylove: 看不上?
<onlylove> iMadper: 看别的呐……这个好像之前apply过，没动静
<iMadper> onlylove: 啊? 哦...
<onlylove> yunfan: ee的想法可能和你不太一样吧，我记得掩摸的rom成本低
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上是这样的，不可刷的成本低，eeprom的话，成本高，之前都是考虑成本，所以都是死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 就和CD-R还有CD-RW价格不一样一样的
<onlylove> yunfan: 工业化的产品，因为大批量生产容易，所以都是不可以擦写的
<onlylove> yunfan: 后来因为软件替代了硬件设计（我这么说不知道你懂不懂），就用升级软件的问题修复BUG啥的，然后就都是可擦写的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个有点类似ASIC和通用IC的区别
<imtxc> iMadper: kernel 里面有没有类似 strrchr 这样的函数呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: rom这个，分三种记得，一个是掩摸的，一个是紫外线擦写，一个是电擦写
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，现在绝大部分应该是电擦写的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不玩PLC，我见过早期的PLC，那时候ROM上有个小窗，专门擦写用的
<MoeIcenowy> 反正我之前看老爸的数字电路大学教材的时候
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道他的意思 但是事实是u盘量产的好多
<onlylove> yunfan: 优盘都是EEPROM啊
<yunfan> 而且就是固件烧进去的
<MoeIcenowy> 还没有EEP
<onlylove> yunfan: ee只是老了而已
<MoeIcenowy> 优盘是Flash吧
<yunfan> 我刚刚还下了个ps2251-03的固件包呢
<MoeIcenowy> 介于EP和EEP之间
<iMadper> imtxc: kstrrchr?
<yunfan> 现在在下 ida pro准备看看固件里写点什么
<onlylove> MoeIcenowy: 可以这么理解吧，不过存储和固件是两码事
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道有没有
<onlylove> MoeIcenowy: 至少对用户可见的部分是flash
<onlylove> MoeIcenowy: 主控里面是啥看情况
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是 如果是我 有可能我芯片上用的不可刷的 但是里面就只有个loader 然后载入flash里的固件来跑 这样不就行了么
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/kernel-api/ch02s02.html
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: String Manipulation
<onlylove> yunfan: 这样啊，没想过，不过就像ee说的，分层的，loader不可刷，其他可刷的
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来是没有
<imtxc> 有个 strnstr
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过你这种情况其实也不多，你看下android手机就知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: bootloader可以解锁的
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/kernel-api/API-strnchr.html
<imtxc> 不对，有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 是啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: strnchr
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题在于我只要能达到我的目的 管他刷哪个
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个事情我再看看吧，我还是想，不管怎样，等现在这个project第一期结束吧，应该就到年底了
<iMadper> onlylove: 随你. 我只是卖人做生意.
<onlylove> yunfan: ee不习惯而已
<onlylove> iMadper: 你把我卖掉，猫猫给你多钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 这么敏感的话题, 是吧~
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这边卖人可是给钱的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我管他习惯不习惯  我又不是拿他的钱给他做外包
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就是觉得你俩吵这大半天没啥意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，现在一些工业产品，为了保护自己的技术秘密，确实是烧死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正就是单片机的读写接口烧死了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里就有家这么干的，那时候我还在家的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那东西貌似没BUG不需要升级啥的，比方说火焰切割机
<onlylove> yunfan: 你再考虑下ee的产品范围，所以，他的东西，确实可能是锁死读写的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道有这种东西 但是我不是在跟他谈理论  我是在实践我自己的东西 如果他的话成立 那论坛上那么多搞量产的难道是瞎编的帖子
<wiiw> Moving obsolete conffile /etc/bash_completion.d/msynctool out of the way...
<yunfan> 这是稍微用电脑子 就能想到的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，你们只是讨论的不是一个方向的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 优盘这种东西，没必要那么做的
<wiiw> 越是量产的东西，越是偷懒
<wiiw> 特别是usb控制芯片
<jusss> hoxily: 我mingw编译了下你上午改的那个，没报错，运行正常，:-)
<yunfan> 不管那么多  现在有mpall可以烧固件 剩下的就是看看如何写了
<yunfan> 最好有个反汇编的看看已经有的是怎么写的
<onlylove> 调试器还是啥的……
<onlylove> 我记得很多片子有示例代码
<onlylove> 那时候学MCU，各种液晶屏啥的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40902
<wiiw> yunfan: 用显微镜看看电路和芯片管脚定义？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla发布33美元智能手机
<onlylove> wiiw: 确实有这么干的
<wiiw> 反正很复杂
<yunfan> wiiw: 我想 既然他们都这么偷懒  肯定也没有代码上的特殊之处 所以看看已有的固件是个很好的办法
<wiiw> 嗯
<onlylove> wiiw: 不过逆向对手芯片啥的，貌似也不算啥稀罕事
<wiiw> 嗯
<wiiw> 反正量产的东东，长相都一样
<LeelooOnline> OMG
<hoxily> jusss: good
<yunfan> wiiw: 有些特殊的东西 用反汇编工具 把bin转hex 说data length太长了
<wiiw> 不懂
<yunfan> 那固件有200多k呢 想来也不奇怪 我下的工具都是以正常51版为target的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助，想安装PPS但提示要装mplayer，装mplayer结果不行该怎么办才好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463429 hcng@hcng-A780VM-M2:~/下载$ sudo apt-get install mplayer [sudo] password for hcng: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需
<^k^>  ─> 要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： libsvga1-dev : 依赖: libsvga1 (= 1 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<cherrot> ee 下班了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7安装ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso完成后，一直无法引导进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463432 1.ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso 系统版本 2.利用g2ldr.mbr引导安装到移动硬盘完成，移动硬盘接口是usb3.0，电脑接口usb2.0 3.分区为2个区，一个/，另外一个swap 3.安装成功后，重
<^k^>  ─> 启电脑，进入win7系统，修改menu.lst中内容如下： title Ubuntu/Linux find --set-root /boot/grub/core.img kernel /boot/grub/cor …
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙来行脚本儿～
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个路径 /home/imtxc/aa/bb/,  /home 对应的设备是 /dev/sdb2， 我怎么根据那个路径的到这个 /dev/sdb2
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 理解不能
<imtxc> iMadper: 大概意思就是要知道 /home/imtxc/aa/bb 这个路径在哪个设备上
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦! 不会
<imtxc> onlylove: 首席sa帮忙看看？
<mk3548208> imtxc, mount -a
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道……
<iMadper> mk3548208: 那得自己解析多久啊?
<imtxc> 额
<onlylove> imtxc: mount命令显示目前已经挂在的设备和挂载点
<onlylove> mk3548208: mount -a 是重新挂 fstab里面的东西
<mk3548208> 文档看错了
<mk3548208> sorry
<lainme> df
<onlylove> lainme: 这个显示路径的吧……
<lainme> onlylove: 可以跟文件路径做参数
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似确实可以，不过我这边显示的是by uuid的
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> df 跟路径参数第一列就是哎
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要这个做啥……
<imtxc> onlylove: 传个路径，我要格式化这个分区
<imtxc> onlylove: 目前的需要就是这样的
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 准备下班……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16636.html 不谋而合 : 秋天快结束了,几个印地安人问巫师:今年冬天会不会冷没。巫师回答说会。于是大家便去收集木材,几天来他都是这么回答其他人的,终于有一天他心虚了,便打电话问气象台,气象台说:当然会冷,你看那些印地安人在疯狂的收
<^k^>  ─> 集木材呢。
<wlxmhls> :-D
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34530.html 到底想干什么? : 儿子:爸爸给你猜一个问题,有一个人只有三根头发,突然有一天他用剪刀剪掉一根,这是为什么呢? 父亲:不知道。为什么呢? 儿子:你怎么那么笨呢,他想留中分呗！
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 14.04 fcitx 搜狗输入法 显示框乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463434 大家好。 我照以下步骤装好了搜狗输入法： 1.安装输入法： sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-pinyin fcitx-table 2.手工指定输入法，避免多输入法冲突 im-config --->指定用户设置--》指定用fcitx --》注销重新登录 3.
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 14.04 fcitx 搜狗输入法 显示框乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463435 大家好。 我照以下步骤装好了搜狗输入法： 1.安装输入法： sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-pinyin fcitx-table 2.手工指定输入法，避免多输入法冲突 im-config --->指定用户设置--》指定用fcitx --》注销重新登录 3.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安卓连接的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463436 我下了个 tool adb,插入安卓手机能检测到,但用lsusb命令捡测不到手机,电脑也没法识别手机,不能打开图形化界面拉东西进去....怎么解决 还有一拉东西的adb命令是什么呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-08
<^k^>  ─> -27 19:44
<wlxmhls> 请教个问题，pidgin加IRC，用quit命令退出后，就再也登录不上去了，“加入聊天”没有irc账号，这是怎么回事
<wlxmhls> 只能删除账号重新添加
<mugebjgd> wlxmhls, 正常  不能用quit
<perr> http://code.bulix.org/6t2mgb-86831
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<perr> 这是怎么回事?
<perr> 你们的grep也这样吗?
<perr> 可以 echo "#define __ARCH_IRQ_EXIT_IRQS_DISABLED   1" |  -nEe '^#define[ \t]+__ARCH_IRQ_EXIT_IRQS_DISABLED[ \t]'测试下
<perr> 怪死了,echo | grep就能找到,cat 文件 | grep就找不到
<perr> 我hexdump看宏面的空白符是0x09.是制表符,真是搞不懂
<perr> s/宏面/宏名后
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于14.04的USB3.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463437 2.0的设备插在3.0上面识别不出，鼠标也用不了。求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vannan1 — 2014-08-27 19:52
 * onlylove 挠墙！
<BB> 郁闷我是BugOne
<BB> 结果我的nickname被人占用了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • [问题]12.04更改用户登录名不能切换到中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463438 今天七年级上第一节课才发现，鼠标一点键盘图标，文本框立马自动关闭，非得用键盘Ctrl+空格来切换，学生卡在这儿一堆的不会，费了我许多解释和操作， 登录小键盘就不说了，说
<onlylove> 骨干网没事会调整么
<onlylove> 现在游戏有毛病，就把责任推给骨干网
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu13.10 如何安装配置xmanager 4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463439 我系统是13.10版本，不知道如何配置 ，以便在windows7 上用xmanager 4 连接Ubuntu，查看了网上的很多帖子也没有成功，求知道的大神帮忙，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuifengwfy — 2014-08-27 22:06
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 知名外资手游京师Linux Admin/Engineer 有人有兴趣否?
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 手游？外资？先来名字听听
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 还有，admin/eng在一起闹哪样，全栈么
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 你居然去手游公司了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: gameloft, 有名么?
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 帮人喊喊而已
<yunfan> gameloft还行
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 都是些没特色的大作吧
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 赚钱就好  联发科不就赚好多嘛
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: admin+eng嘛,就是运维加一点点生产系统上的开发,很难理解么?
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 就是需要写代码 但是给的是运维的工资
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 错
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 你太不懂行了, admin/eng就是没有QA伺候的开发
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 哈
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 自负盈亏, 出了事自己滚蛋
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: dev 一般都是有人帮你qa
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: eng就是 自己烧香
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 还要zifuyingkujui
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 恩我现在也是
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 每周一早上烧香
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 你现在是搞毛的
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: Engineer, 没毛
<yunfan> 高盛？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你不是去大摩了吗
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 高个头
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 真可怜啊  要不是我今晚挂着irc  还以为你消失了
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 而且跑帝都去 小孩咋办
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 我不去帝都
<yunfan> 你上次不是说去帝都
<MeaCu1pa> 我绝没说过
<yunfan> 好吧 那你在摸都？ 我上周才去过
<MeaCu1pa> 我一直在魔都,从未离开
<yunfan> 我估计也要去
<MeaCu1pa> 来吧,白完人的天堂
<yunfan> 呵呵 江苏牌多点把
<MeaCu1pa> 苏牌远不及白完拉风
<MeaCu1pa> 白完人见人躲
<yunfan> 那不错
<yunfan> 到时候我开个白完牌过去
<yunfan> 驾校昨天还打电话叫我去科目二
<MeaCu1pa> 恩, 全国都没那么猛的
<MeaCu1pa> 就在魔都最猛
<yunfan> 可惜现在电瓶车要上牌了
<yunfan> 本来可以让你见识最拉风的马路杀手
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 我早上还见一个白完一边轮子开上了高架隔离带, 倾斜35度
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 这种绝技驾校也不教啊 还得有天赋才行
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04怎么连上wifi但是不能上网 ping baidu也不通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463441 我是安装的win7和ubuntu14.04双系统 win7可以正常上网 ubuntu偶尔能上网 但是基本上是不能上网的 我家的网是电信光纤 求教各位筒子了 本人才接触unbuntu确实好多地方 不懂 谢谢了
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 严老三 — 2014-08-27 22:22
<onlylove> yunfan: MeaCu1pa 没QA伺候的开发，那不就全栈么，拿那么点工资，还累死
<jusss> onlylove: 论工资谁有我低，每周六天，每月1k
<jusss> 交个400的房租，一月吃饭600
<jusss> 一分不剩呀
<mugebjgd> jusss, 赞
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你用ncurses库吗？
<mugebjgd> jusss, 不用
<jusss> mugebjgd: 怎么写把一个窗口分成2部分，一个显示，一个输入
<mugebjgd> jusss, 什么窗口
<mugebjgd> jusss, 问问题都说不清楚
<jusss> mugebjgd: 就是irssi那种了
<jusss> mugebjgd: 一个显示信息，一个接收键盘输入
<saabturboX> hello
<^k^> saabturboX:点点点.  01:47
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-28
<no-happy> 每天都不快乐
<no-happy> 每天都很孤单，没有同学
<no-happy> 上班15天了，也马上被开了
<knownbad> 拿根黄瓜。
<no-happy> 没有
<no-happy> knownbad: 你那边晚上？
<knownbad> 快日落了。
<no-happy> 真好，我希望这辈子能去你那边看看日落
<knownbad> 那不是问题，只要你清楚你的目标。
<no-happy> 目标是有了，过程没有
<no-happy> 我现在都不知道该去做哪一行业，
<knownbad> 卖屁股去。
<knownbad> 旅行可以豪华也可以便宜自助。
<knownbad> 下班去。
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> 有没有什么判断我的一个存储设备是不是usb的呢
<no-happy> imtxc: 不是以是不是usb口来判断吗
<no-happy> imtxc: 不是插在usb口上吗
<imtxc> no-happy: 呐，就一个路径 /dev/sdb2 怎么判断它是不是usb上的
<no-happy> imtxc: lsusb看有信息吗，要不就dmesg|grep xxx 或者udevadam 什么的
<no-happy> 别的不会了
<MoeIcenowy> > 1+1
<^k^> MoeIcenowy: 2
<onlylove>  金角大王碰到毕加索，于是拿起葫芦对他说道：”我叫你一声你敢答应吗？” 毕加索：”你叫吧。” 金角大王：”帕布罗.迭戈.荷瑟.山迪亚哥.弗朗西斯科.德.保拉.居安.尼波莫切诺.克瑞斯皮尼亚诺.德.罗斯.瑞米迪欧斯.西波瑞亚诺.德.拉.山迪西玛.特立尼@￥#%。。。你走吧。。。”
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算买个锅了做饭吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过我没有厨房，油烟是个问题
<yunfan> 把浏览器的默认搜索换成ddg了
<imtxc> yunfan: ddg 是啥
<imtxc> 额，这缩写
<yunfan> duckduckgo
<yunfan> 他们的xmpp账户就是 ddg短域名的
<imtxc> 他们还有 xmpp？ 做啥的
<no-happy> "去附近买双人字拖，老板各种吹嘘说怎么牢固，让我用力拉扯，我愉快的试了一下，确实拉不断，这时老板得意的拿过我手中的拖鞋说，你不用力怎么行?来我示范给你看，呐，要这样一拉。于是“啪”的一声拖鞋烂了。当时风很大，吹散了老板凌乱的头发，他说：生活很难的，小伙子你走吧，这鞋我不卖了。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • k3b和Brasero不能刻录WAV格式音频文件，缺少那个插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463444 如题，用K3b和Brasero刻录一个WAV格式的音频，准备刻录成为CD，结果提示错误，如下图 1.png 2.png 但是将wav格式转换成为MP3后，能成功刻录，求解，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 li_li2
<^k^>  ─> 008 — 2014-08-28 10:44
<no-happy> yunfan: ddg搜索不好使
<Guest99881> no-happy: 现在搜索个东西 还要出墙谷歌，，，
<yunfan> no-happy: google老说我是自动发出的脚本 每次都要我填验证码 我受不了
<no-happy> Guest99881: 嗯，我也google也用不了，现在也没免费的ssh vpn ss可用
<Guest99881> no-happy: 我也经常这样，难道大陆出去的IP谷歌要检索？
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席.
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140827/41752670_0.shtml#_zbs_tiaolou
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 高中女生军训期间跳楼 家属称因军姿不好被惩罚|学生|军训_凤凰资讯
<onlylove> 军训这种变态的东西究竟为啥存在！
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早～
<iMadper> onlylove: 为了结束的时候阅兵给领导看啊.
<yunfan> onlylove: 义务兵役制的问题
<mk3548208> 记得以前军训结束时还要喊书记辛苦了
<yunfan> onlylove: 理论上 成年人都要接受军事训练 服兵役 但是大学生可以不用服 所以使用军训来代替
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在出事了吧，先是前几天打了班主任和40多学生，现在又跳了一个 cc yunfan
<qiao> onlylove: imtxc happyaron yunfan mikecao  各位壕早～
<no-happy> onlylove: 我军训了3天，脚都肿了，然后医务室开了病假条，免除了军训
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不一样的，棒子国是强制两年
<onlylove> yunfan: 也就是说，你这两年，假设你上学，那就休学两年，当兵回来继续
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是棒子国 贵国10几亿人 实际上也不大可能的
<no-happy> onlylove: 台湾貌似也强制
<imtxc> qiao: 早啊
<no-happy> 不过那些明星总是能有各种病各种理由逃避
<onlylove> no-happy: yunfan 其实我觉得强制的更容易出事
<imtxc> onlylove: 贵国要参军得各种托关系，当然，我说的是西北
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以说 军训一开始是为了照顾大学生的  要不然 你还得回家跟当地民兵一起训练呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 不光西北
<onlylove> imtxc: 我家也要托关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 民兵不就是地痞么
<onlylove> yunfan: 看看前几天打了班主任的，不就是预备役
<imtxc> onlylove: 我听说南方的都是他们求人去的，凑不够数
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为那边年轻人出路多，不把参军当一条路子
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实可能还是女兵托关系多
<onlylove> imtxc: 得饿成啥样子，才把参军当出路
<imtxc> onlylove: 西北那边很多地方，到如今，有人把这当成出路
<imtxc> onlylove: 别不信啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 改革开放之前，是上学，参军
<yunfan> onlylove: 反正这是旧时代的德政产物 只不过不适应了新时代的形势而已
<yunfan> imtxc: 有什么不信的 我江南地带都有人搞这种调调
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在我们那边有辍学的男的也是家里人托关系去
<onlylove> imtxc: 那时候穷，上学，参军，是为了避免饿死
<yunfan> 只不过一般人是不想去参军的
<yunfan> 如果真参军了 会送钱托关系调到油水部门
<imtxc> 我当时还想去呢，眼睛没够格没收我，当时我觉的很美啊
<yunfan> 比如我大学期间在杭州认识的老乡 就驻扎青海 然后说托关系调到炊事班
<onlylove> yunfan: 真参军了，送钱啥的，避免当两年退伍吧
<yunfan> 天天吃药 哈哈哈
<onlylove> imtxc: 别傻了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你有大学学历吧  那你去当兵一开始就是军官 不用怕
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是很多年前啊
<imtxc> yunfan: P
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在聪明了？
<no-happy> onlylove: 我有个朋友就是送钱去参军的，两年后还是退伍了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你兄弟不是在刚果维和呢嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 是这样的，军校
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，回来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 比较惨
<onlylove> yunfan: 每年高考之后有个军检线
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么惨了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 一起回来的好几个，得了那个啥来着
<imtxc> 非洲很流行的那玩意儿
<onlylove> yunfan: 基本和二本持平，可以报考军校的
<no-happy> yunfan: 我大二的班长没上完大学就去当兵了，现在每天值班站岗
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊???!!!!
<imtxc> 虐疾？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你兄弟也的了??
<imtxc> iMadper: 是真的，不过他运气好点
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那还好
<onlylove> imtxc: 埃博拉？疟疾不是可以治好么
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前有华为员工得了这个吧
<Guest99881> 艾滋
<imtxc> iMadper: 他倒没得，但是战友有得的，据说很不好治
<iMadper> onlylove: 疟疾还是很严重的...
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且死亡率貌似不低
<imtxc> 对啊，回来给隔离了好久
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的，死亡率不低，但是毕竟能治
<onlylove> iMadper: 比起那些没得治的……
<imtxc> yunfan: 除了军校毕业的，哪有可能当军官
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.zhihu.com/question/22159864   我之前看这个, 隐约记得华为的员工死了...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 较落后的非洲国家的生活是怎样的？ - 知乎
<imtxc> onlylove: 非常不好治
<yunfan> imtxc: 你啊 业务不熟悉啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 医疗条件不行
<iMadper> onlylove: 回国之后死的
<imtxc> yunfan: 是真的
<yunfan> imtxc: 大概是我快毕业的时候  国家出了政策的 鼓励大学生去参军
<yunfan> 进去就跟副连级
<onlylove> ……
<imtxc> yunfan: 你就是混到N级士官，那也是士官
<iMadper> onlylove: 从有征兆到死, 太快了, 没来得及抢救.
<imtxc> yunfan: 提干，想啥美事
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得新中国成立之前也有疟疾，没有好久了的样子
<imtxc> iMadper: 我兄弟说有经验的老兵过去的时候背一大箱子山寨手机
<imtxc> 那还是刚果金的首都啊
<imtxc> 他带过去的一个大屏山寨机回来的时候给当地一土豪 200$ 收走了
<imtxc> 要是你再能给搭个移动电源，那卖 300$ 也很容易
<yunfan> imtxc: 总之我反正不入这个行  再具体的细节就不知道了
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<iMadper> onlylove: 治疗疟疾, 会让你整个人都虚脱.
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何他们有移动基站却没有人卖手机 还需要靠维护部队背过去
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是军校毕业，没可能提干，至少本科生没可能
<imtxc> yunfan: 手机很少很少
<imtxc> yunfan: 那边大屏的手机很抢手
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且好多地方经常停电，所以移动电源非常抢手
<onlylove> 商机啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，反正我弟过去的时候200人仔买的手机，回来之前200刀卖出去了
<imtxc> 还是被抢购的啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 电源我知道  有个公司的项目就是分布式电源  在非洲高
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接翻6倍……这要美刀一比八的时候
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是说既然这么赚钱 为何没有公司直接运一船手机过去卖
<imtxc> onlylove: 可惜，一般人带不过去那么多
<onlylove> yunfan: 太阳能咋样，我觉得非洲那边不缺太阳吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们的飞机没有过海关的那道检查
<yunfan> onlylove: 看地方  我们这的天阳能资源还不如甘肃呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以，一般人也不至于带一个手机去非洲卖掉
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，你说这个我想起来了，现在三无不让上灰机
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且太阳能面板贵
<onlylove> yunfan: 无锡那个不是破产了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯  我的两个手电筒电源没办法带上飞机  tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 破产没……
<yunfan> onlylove: 破产还可以重组
<yunfan> 我感觉非洲搞太阳能热电好点
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正说是这种东西在那边抢手的很，安卓什么的还没过去呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以考虑做这个生意哦
<Guest99881> 维和部队 海关不查的吧，普通老百姓 弄这些抓你没商量吧
<imtxc> onlylove， yunfan 据说那边最把中国人当朋友的就是巴基斯坦人
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的，那些所谓的中国人的老朋友，靠谱的就巴基斯坦
<yunfan> imtxc: 据说这种事最不靠谱  巴基斯坦是穆斯林国家 你想想他们听到新疆的事什么想法
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们旁边就是巴基斯坦的部队
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们吃饭的时候，只要把饭桌摆在外面，那边马上就把吃的都拿过来摆在桌子上了
<Guest99881> imtxc: 哪天不给巴基斯坦 利益上的好处，照样咬你没商量，况且美其名曰 反独//裁
<imtxc> 让老朋友吃
<yunfan> imtxc: 蹭饭的时候谁不是笑脸的 难道我来找你蹭饭还骂你不成
<imtxc> yunfan: 你没懂
<imtxc> yunfan: 是中国人把饭桌摆出来，他们就把他们做好的饭拿过来了
<yunfan> imtxc: 是你没懂政治
<yunfan> imtxc: 有什么奇怪呢  显然中国人也有给他们别的好处
<imtxc> 那就不知道了
<imtxc> 自然有
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以你听这些都市传奇一定要小心  这些东西造出来流传都是有一些用心的
<imtxc> yunfan: 这倒不是传奇
<yunfan> imtxc: 你想想  以前70,80年代提倡中日友好的时候 为何没有今天这么多指责日本人的故事呢？
<yunfan> 这个背后都是有人在推动的
<yunfan> imtxc: 都市传奇是个特定的词
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 反正听起来当兵也挺有趣的
<onlylove> yunfan: 中日友好这事得分看见
<yunfan> 因为他们只会给你说有趣的事
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算讲，也有人敌对
<yunfan> 他们尴尬的当然不愿意跟你说
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就不信南京青奥会，日本人敢在大街上晃悠
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是你看看7-80年代的报纸
<onlylove> yunfan: 报纸嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 大家都懂的
<onlylove> yunfan: 拿我大爷的话说，被它骗了一辈子
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个社会是存在好多人脑子是被洗来洗去的 这就是那些背后的手操作的空间
<yunfan> 他们有需要 就提倡友好
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实这根本还是政治需要
<yunfan> 等到不需要了 或者有别的相反需要 就开始鼓吹那些事
<onlylove> yunfan: 日本人嘛，就那么回事，看看历史不就知道了，很早就在抗倭嘛
<yunfan> 南京大屠杀说是30万 姑且算他是真实数字 可是长春围城何止30万呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是呢，也有鉴真东渡不是
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • IBM T60 3945ABG ubuntu 14.04 在liveCD下能联网，安装后反而不能联网了，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463445 IBM T60 3945ABG ubuntu server 14.04 在liveCD下能联网，安装后反而不能联网了，求指点 lspci 显示有无线网卡 那个指示灯也不亮 另外ubuntu server 12.04就拓拓的
<^k^>  ─> 搞不明白了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yejingang — 2014-08-28 11:28
<yunfan> 要不是雪白血红 我都不知道这事
<imtxc> yunfan: 那也对，当然有不爽的时候
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且说难听点，中国唐朝在日本，宋朝在韩国，
<imtxc> yunfan: 至少说是天天搞卫生就没意思
<yunfan> imtxc: 这是普遍心理 很正常的  就像我们程序员 跟别人说我们的职业 尤其是带有炫耀性质的时候 肯定都说一堆好话
<imtxc> yunfan: 只要有别人来，就是搞卫生
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc 总之呢，日本人自己干的事情，经历过的也许会内疚，但是没经历过的，不想自己有这么难听名声的，肯定不承认咯
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc 济南惨案，每年都会有日本老兵去案发地点烧香
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc 后来那个地方忘了是因为啥占用了，反正……就那么回事
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不是说日本人没干过这事  打仗怎么可能没有这种事呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是安倍不承认呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说土共拿这个来煽动仇恨 那么他自己也干过这种事的  我们该如何去看呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 干过就干过咯，比方说八平方
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看过报道  许多人不承认的是那个数字
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么看？
<onlylove> yunfan: 能怎么看，反正他自己捂着盖着
<onlylove> yunfan: 当年真相是啥，各执一词，谁也不值得
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正我不知道
<imtxc> yunfan: 话说我打算把你的那个电饭锅拿出来用了
<yunfan> imtxc: just do it
<imtxc> yunfan: 不知道还能不能用
<onlylove> imtxc: 没厨房就电饭锅呗
<yunfan> imtxc: 可见我叫你带走是有远见的
<onlylove> imtxc: 炒菜是别想了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是压力锅
<imtxc> onlylove: 可我就想炒菜哇
<imtxc> 只煮饭有啥意思
<yunfan> 想炒菜买个燃气的
<onlylove> yunfan: 没厨房，没油烟机
<yunfan> 我的经验教训是 电磁炉炒菜不方便
<imtxc> yunfan: 城中村哪有燃气
<yunfan> imtxc: 你没见过煤气罐？
<onlylove> imtxc: 电磁炉凑合用
<yunfan> 难道北方都是管道的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 方便是一回事，我考虑的是油烟 onlylove
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们那边是管道啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 好吧 我这里普遍都是煤气罐 没几个人用管道
<imtxc> yunfan: 总不能拿煤气罐烧水洗澡么
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何不能？？
<yunfan> 以前就有这种东西
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> 后来都改成电的了
<imtxc> onlylove: 做完饭一身的油烟味不划算
<yunfan> imtxc: 你到南方来住几年 就能体会分布式了 呵呵
<onlylove> imtxc: 那小事情，房东抱怨你把房子毁了才麻烦
<imtxc> onlylove: 那倒不至于，我看别的屋子也有人做饭
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不会不知道啥叫城中村吧？ 那地方的房子，还需要毁？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这要看房东，有的是新房，不让人开火的
<onlylove> imtxc: 城中村……那算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 就我所知 城中村应该是有不少人拿个煤气罐在屋子外面做饭的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以买个单灶 然后一个小煤气罐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 安装了就是没办法启动. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463446 尝试安装了Ubuntu 12.04 和Ubuntu-kylin 14.04 都是在安装完成后.重启就会卡住..完全不动. 这是为什么呢? 求解....安装的时候没有什么问题啊...甚至我把整个硬盘都干掉了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 gilin — 2014-08-28 1
<^k^>  ─> 1:38
<imtxc> 楼道里面？倒不是不可以
<iMadper> > 1+1
<sevk> iMadper: 2
<iMadper> > self
<sevk> iMadper: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<iMadper> > self.methods
<sevk> iMadper: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<hamo> > "iMadper" * 10
<^k^> hamo: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<onlylove> 又开始玩kk了……
<imtxc> > kkkware
<onlylove> hamo: 为啥感觉像就要俩参数
<^k^> imtxc: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<imtxc> > ^k^ ^k^
<^k^> imtxc: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<onlylove> > test 10
<imtxc> > ^k^ > ^k^
<onlylove> 傻了？
<^k^> onlylove: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<no-happy> t
<no-happy> e
<no-happy> s
<^k^> imtxc: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<no-happy> t
<onlylove> 擦，几个参数到底！
<hamo> > "iMadper"*10
<imtxc> 把人机合一抓出来
<^k^> hamo: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<hamo> "iMadper"*10
<hamo> >"iMadper"*10
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... 吃药
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这边用 blekko 比 duckduckgo 快点儿
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 太挤 : 卡尔因为太淘气被留校了。后来女教师让他回家,守大门的问他是否又被留校了。"没有,没有,"卡尔回答,"我刚下课时出校门太挤。"
<onlylove> 我觉得还是先试试以前能用的能用不
<onlylove> > test
<^k^> onlylove: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:11
<onlylove> 人机合一做了啥……
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 问题求救：ubantu操作系统登不进去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463447 我的电脑安了双系统，win7和ubantu。在ubantu操作系统中我不小心把PATH改成只有JDK的路径了，结果sudo都用不了了。后来我就关机了，再开机进ubantu系统时，发现登录不进去了，用原先的账户和Guest都
<^k^>  ─> 进不去了，这该怎么办呢？是不是只能重装系统了？ ps:在win7操作系统中看不到ubantu的东西，但在ubantu中能 …
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rh6IIC5zAADpEANEL70AALrTAI0gf8AAOko693.jpg 服务员买单
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2r_-IRvPAAACYjFInYVYAALrKQEAOzEAAJik527.jpg 我是一匹来自北方的狼
<imtxc> > ^k^
<^k^> imtxc: wrong number of arguments (2 for 0..1)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载软件包的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463449 应该用哪个命令？ sudo apt-get remove sudo apt-get --purge dpkg -P 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-28 12:38
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想用ssh作梯子，求给个方向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463450 之前用goagent代理到外面的世界去看过，后来重装了系统没再配置，我想试试ssh出去走走，请问大家怎么实现？ 有一个问题问一下，goagent代理，vpn代理，ssh，这几个都可以实现XXX，那goagent代理和vpn代理有
<^k^>  ─> 什么区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-08-28 12:44
<Akagi201> 问下irc里面名字前面有@符号, 还有+符号的分别表示什么?
<imtxc> http://test.smzdm.com/pingce/p/17956
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 两个锅即可做出的百变美食——拉歌蒂尼锅具12道大妈味测评_值友评测_什么值得买
<imtxc> Akagi201: 说明那些人都不是一般人
<Akagi201> imtxc: 我知道@的能踢人
<Akagi201> +的也是他们项目的核心人物吧, 比较懂的
<yunfan> imtxc: blekko我更没听说过
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 早
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 早
<NWMonster> =.=! 你们过得是那个时区？
<adam_magic_pack> NWMonster: UTC:             Thu Aug 28 04:54:45 UTC 2014
 * adam_magic_pack 中年危机
<NWMonster> adam_magic_pack: 早
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 不开心啊 Pwnna
<palomino|working> ...
<adam_magic_pack> cc 错了人
<palomino|working> 快哄adam开心 hamo
<iIlL10Oo> > self.methods
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: [:to_s, :inspect, :nil?, :===, :=~, :!~, :eql?, :hash, :&lt;=&gt;, :class, :singleton_class, :clone, :dup, :taint, :tainted?, :untaint, :untrust, :untrusted?, :trust, :freeze, :frozen?, :methods, :singleton_methods, :protected_methods, :private_methods, :public_methods, :instance_variables, :instance_variable_get, :instance_variable_set, :instance_variable_defined?,
<^k^>  ─> :remove_instance_variable, :instance_of?, :kind_of?, :is_a?, :tap, :send, :public_send, :respond_to?, :extend, :display, :method, :public_met …
<imtxc> > ^k^ > ^k^
<NWMonster> > die()
<^k^> imtxc: /tmp/execpad-93d02f94036a/source-93d02f94036a:1: syntax error, unexpected '^' def a;^k^ &gt; ^k^;end;p a ^ => https://eval.in/184341
<^k^> NWMonster: /tmp/execpad-741d137e7a38/source-741d137e7a38:1:in `a': undefined method `die' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-741d137e7a38/source-741d137e7a38:1:in `&lt;main&gt;' => https://eval.in/184342
<NWMonster> lol
<hamo> > self
<^k^> hamo: main => https://eval.in/184343
<iIlL10Oo> > self.methods.grep /exit/i
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，不开心啊……心塞塞啊……求送4k
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: => https://eval.in/184344
 * hamo 伐开心啊伐开心啊
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: exit肯定没有吧?
<NWMonster> 启动人工fuzzing模式。。。
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 嗯
<hamo> NWMonster: iMadper 他现在是送到 eval.in这个网站去执行的，然后把结果搞回来
<iMadper> hamo: 老司机, 你去onsite吧
<hamo> NWMonster: iMadper 估计不好办了
<iMadper> hamo: 恩.
<NWMonster> 膜拜老司机啊
<iMadper> > Time.now
<adam_magic_pack> onsite好啊
<^k^> iMadper: 2014-08-28 05:02:50 +0000 => https://eval.in/184346
<palomino|working> = = onlylove
<hamo> > "iMadper \n" * 10
<^k^> hamo: => https://eval.in/184348
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你干嘛...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 给我+o干嘛...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥?
<mikecao> 给我永久op!
<Akagi201> @ are channel ops, + are voiced usrs
<hamo> iMadper: 真梅斯乙
<Akagi201> 都是人手动给的
<hamo> iMadper: 真没意思，直接给个网址
<iMadper> hamo: 是啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级英伟达340显卡驱动后 进入系统只有壁纸和鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463451 新装的14.04系统，因为使用系统设置里面推荐的驱动没法调整屏幕亮度，fn键也就没有用了 因此想在英伟达官网下载官方的340驱动安装，按照http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/9f7e7ec04896f
<^k^>  ─> b6f281554e7.html的方法并没有成功 准备重装的时候 显示我x server没有关闭 但是我用控制台关闭后依然提示没有 …
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper palomino|working mikecao imtxc 心情糟糕啊... 为啥我国大麻不合法啊混蛋
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 去荷兰
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 去河南
<mikecao> 要不你就去吸，这样还可以和明星做朋友
<iIlL10Oo> > ' hamo ' * 14.04
<palomino|working> .... adam_magic_pack
<mikecao> 从此走向人生巅峰，这么想想是不是还有点小激动呢
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: &quot; hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo hamo &quot; => https://eval.in/184349
 * adam_magic_pack 妈个蛋的, 驱动都会有regression..... 擦
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 诸事不宜啊
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 最近两个月真心各种不顺
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 解救我! 包养我!
<palomino|working> = =
 * adam_magic_pack afk
<palomino|working> 我们还都等着您解救和包养呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • yahoo.com邮箱使用offlineimap的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463452 yahoo邮箱要求使用ssl 但是offlineimap说 Code:  ERROR: No CA certificates and no server fingerprints configured.  You must configure at least something, otherwise having SSL helps nothing. 我怎么样才能得到yahoo.com的CA或者fingerprints呢？ IM
<^k^>  ─> AP服务器是imap.mail.yahoo.com 端口993 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-08-28 13:15
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 别闹
<yunfan> imtxc: 啪啪啪 你现在住哪里
<imtxc> yunfan: 昌平一个城中村儿
<imtxc> yunfan: 房租便宜上班近～
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何主那里
<yunfan> imtxc: 难道是为了妹子
<imtxc> yunfan: 是她之前住那里
<yunfan> imtxc: 然后你搬进去住？
<imtxc> 然后我就搬去了嘛
<imtxc> 恩啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不错 有前途
<imtxc> yunfan: 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是环境搓些，出门那个脏乱差
<imtxc> yunfan: 真正是三教九流什么人都有
<iIlL10Oo> 晚上可以出来打麻将
<imtxc> yunfan: 一个楼里面的住户，从凌晨1点到半夜12点每个小时下班的人都有
<imtxc> 早上4点到下午5点每个点都有人起床
<imtxc> 带小孩的，带父母的，带媳妇的，带朋友的，带陌生人的，还有带前面五种里面任意3中组合的
<yunfan> imtxc: 有炮打  门窗关好就行了
<iIlL10Oo> 生活不规律啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你自己不也是野情侣一对么 不应该指责别人啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我不弄出噪音
<yunfan> imtxc: 我以前住过天通苑那的也是这样  7户人
<mikecao> imtxc, 你确定么：）
<imtxc> mikecao: 确定
<yunfan> imtxc: 交这个钱就只能享受这个了 没办法 市场调配
<imtxc> mikecao: 我知道被吵的痛苦
<yunfan> imtxc: 买个隔音耳塞？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没有觉得不好啊，就是说很复杂啊
<yunfan> 还有眼罩 用来白天睡觉
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个话题前两天讨论过了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你错了
<mikecao> imtxc, 哦，我光看到了 yunfan 说的<yunfan> imtxc: 有炮打  门窗关好就行了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你还是不了解城中村
<yunfan> mikecao: 确实如此啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我反正住过你说的这种房子
<imtxc> yunfan: 还眼罩
<yunfan> 只不过我机智的避开了一些问题
<mikecao> 我也住过
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 解救我! 包养我!
<iIlL10Oo> 外面的人不了解里面的人
<mikecao> 隔壁啪啪啪的时候听的很清楚
<imtxc> yunfan: TMD 找一间白天不用开灯的屋子就不错了， 还眼罩
<mikecao> 我啪啪啪的时候隔壁也能听到。。
<imtxc> mikecao: 对吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你换得好快啊
<yunfan> mikecao: 这个当然 是隔板做的隔间 能不听到么
<mikecao> 恩，割断
<mikecao> 后来都熟了。。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<mikecao> 习以为常。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 嗯, 割断就没啪啪啪的声音了
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你对自己真狠
<imtxc> 嗯
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 恩，现在没人陪我papapa 了
<yunfan> mikecao: 又没有了解对方老婆的癖好啥的
<mikecao> yunfan, 没有
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 所以就割断了?
<mikecao> 隔壁那个经常换
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你的断了？
<yunfan> 下回录制下来 然后播放
<mikecao> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: "13:28 < mikecao> 恩，割断"
<imtxc> 为啥要录
<imtxc> 每天都有啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 隔断给你接上做热备？
<yunfan> imtxc: 是录下来放给对方听
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, s/割断/隔断
<imtxc> mikecao: 关键我面临的问题是，每天各个时间段都有邻居啪啪怕
<mikecao> imtxc, 放忐忑
<yunfan> imtxc: 包括周末中午？
<imtxc> mikecao: 各个时间下班回家的人都有
<mikecao> imtxc, 那你也和你妹子啪啪啪阿
<yunfan> mikecao: 他体力不够
<mikecao> 互相吵
<imtxc> mikecao: 我是嫌吵
<mikecao> yunfan, 你用过？
<imtxc> ………………
<yunfan> mikecao: lol 看他的跑步记录推测的
<mikecao> yunfan, 有道理。。
<yunfan> imtxc喜欢发布跑步数据
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你都每月20k了还要人保养？
<yunfan> mikecao: 没道理的话我不会乱说的
<mikecao> jusss, 他哪有那么少
<imtxc> yunfan: 还行，我的活儿得到大家的一直好评的
<yunfan> 收入高 开销也大 不很正常？
<jusss> mikecao: 你可以当隔壁啪啪时录下来
<yunfan> imtxc: 是你的活儿还是话儿？
<palomino|working> 邻居再啪啪啪你就大声放gay片...
<mikecao> jusss, 我已经不住隔断了，
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正好评如潮
<yunfan> 隔断利润蛮高的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 想了想也不对啊，人也是年轻人
<yunfan> 不知道是否可以搞出小迷你公寓出来
<mikecao> imtxc, 啥不对
<yunfan> 租个厂房 改造成这种
<imtxc> mikecao: 咱也不能不允许人啪啪不是
<mikecao> imtxc, 别人啪啪啪的时候你放忐忑
<imtxc> 有钱自己租隔音好的嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以下次你去隔板那跟他说 独乐乐不如众乐乐 let me join you
<mikecao> 我遇到一个奇葩，啪啪啪的时候女的没声音，男的叫的很大，疯了
<jusss> mikecao: 隔壁高富帅?经常换
<imtxc> 所以啊，我就轻轻的把手机放窗户外面，然后打开 lost rivers ....., 捂起耳朵
<yunfan> 不如放恐怖片 或者爆浆片
<yunfan> 不过很容易把对方搞萎掉 这样不好
<imtxc> yunfan: 不会的
<imtxc> yunfan: 只能让他烦
<yunfan> imtxc: 烦了就软了呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 那不至于
<mikecao> imtxc, 换房子把，你和 iMadper 一样高大上，可以住好点的
<imtxc> 除非你身下的那位本来就不能让你有非常高的兴致
<yunfan> imtxc: 我觉得你点出了大多数人的困境
<imtxc> 对吧
<yunfan> 就是闭上眼以为自己在操明星 睁开眼面对现实
<yunfan> 所以韩国人在这方面是绝对有贡献的
<mikecao> 。。。。。
<yunfan> 你想啪啪明星 带你老婆来整容吧
<imtxc> mikecao: 我现在的目标是想法认识楼上的
<mikecao> 啪啪啪过几个，其实觉得也都差不多
<imtxc> mikecao: 那女的绝对不是一般人
<mikecao> imtxc, 然后呢？
<mikecao> imtxc, 你要拿下？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你现在的怎么办？
<jusss> imtxc: 你楼上的经常换人？
<jusss> imtxc: 战斗力很持久?
<imtxc> mikecao， yunfan 昨天我是亲耳听到半夜两点她从楼上另一个屋子里面出来然后回她屋子
<mikecao> imtxc, 。。。。你住哪里
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说你现在的女炮友怎么办 如果你搞定楼上的
<mikecao> 我去租你加楼上
<yunfan> imtxc: 人家也有可能是工作 你误会了
<imtxc> mikecao: 还有，每天洗5次以上的澡我就觉得不对
<imtxc> 反正很复杂
<mikecao> yunfan, imtxc 90% 是做台妹子
<yunfan> mikecao: 我就这么说啊
<imtxc> mikecao: 鞋跟有个15cm高
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看你不如花点钱 找她来试几次
<imtxc> 走在地上那叫个啪啪
<mikecao> imtxc, 比较贵
<mikecao> 还是算了。。
<yunfan> 不要一下子就投注进去
<imtxc> mikecao: 我也不好直接问不是
<yunfan> 不用问 这个可以判断就是
<imtxc> mikecao: 然后弄不好人下楼来一说
<mikecao> imtxc, 你认识么，可以胖叫侧击
<jusss> imtxc: 下次你在她啪啪时去问
<mikecao> imtxc, 哪种人还是不要惹
<imtxc> mikecao: 没说过话，她来了有一个月不到
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 我的iptables正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463454 xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ iptables -L modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgra
<^k^>  ─> ded. 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-28 13:37
<mikecao> 他们也认识不少高大上的人
<imtxc> mikecao: 对啊
<jusss> imtxc: 漂亮吗
<yunfan> mikecao: 哈哈 识途老马啊
<imtxc> jusss: 还行
<mikecao> yunfan, [shy]
<yunfan> mikecao: 我觉得这种类似楼凤快餐
<jusss> 这里估计就我一个处男了
<jusss> 我的另一半在哪呀
<yunfan> jusss: 还有我 你倒不必担心
<palomino|working> 楼凤...
<yunfan> palomino|working: 上黄网没碰到过快餐广告？
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> adblock plus替我过滤一切
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那你上的好正规 指点我几个地址吧
<palomino|working> rarbg.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<imtxc> mikecao: 前天她聊了一晚上陌陌，但是我楞是没搜着
<yunfan> 我看看
<palomino|working> 一个下载站罢了
<yunfan> imtxc: 莫莫是人家的工作im
<palomino|working> 只不过恰好有个category是xxx
<yunfan> palomino|working: 有一种叫web gore的专门刊载重口味的
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> 包括真实的打仗被爆头
<adam_magic_pack> "13:40 < jusss> 我的另一半在哪呀" "13:40 < yunfan> jusss: 还有我 你倒不必担心"
<palomino|working> 太重口的受不了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 哎呀
<palomino|working> 哎呀?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你剪辑水平这么高  没理由找不到包养人
<imtxc> palomino|working: 这网站看起来不错
<palomino|working> 是啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不如去国家剪刀手部门
<palomino|working> 品种挺全的
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 解救我! 包养我!
<palomino|working> 软件电影游戏都有
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我们还等您包养呢 adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> palomino|working: 居然还没广告
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 想起来了 不如去投奔腐女
<qiao> iMadper: http://news.smzdm.com/xinpin/3863
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ 日媒曝光 PENTAX 宾得 入门新单反K-S1图片和规格 LED灯设计亮瞎_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你还是处男吗
<qiao> iMadper: 宾得新出机器了。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 都是些什么风格的啊
<palomino|working> ?_? 风格
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 不是. 不过没你这么问别人隐私的啊
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我擦，鼠标放链接上还有图片预览
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我以为你还是呢
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:有的人愿意回答 也没啥嘛
<imtxc> palomino|working: 1024
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 奇怪的想法, 你又不认识我, 为啥就能判断...
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 猜的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 不过要是有人弄一个可以没广告的下载那些网盘里面的东西的就好了
<iMadper> qiao: 赞! 买买买
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你把jusss的逻辑当做以前那个微菜  就能理解了
<palomino|working> 高级吧 iMadper
<palomino|working> 高级吧 imtxc
<mikecao> iMadper, 1024 求解释
<palomino|working> 我错了  iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 高级, 虽然我不知道你在说啥
<imtxc> palomino|working: 昂，但是我看了一下不太符合我的口味
<yunfan> imtxc: 没广告 网盘吃什么
<yunfan> 我觉得广告是需要允许的
<iMadper> mikecao: 解释啥?
<imtxc> yunfan: rf 盘啊，le 盘啊里面好多好内容
<palomino|working> 啥都有 imtxc
<yunfan> 不过有两点， 1， 不要出欺骗性广告 2， 要有节制
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是没法下载
<qiao> mikecao: 1024 是 什么 ？
<yunfan> 现在有不少假下载站 下所有东西都是那一个推广的exe
<iMadper> qiao: 一级棒
<mikecao> imtxc, 1024 是什么
<yunfan> 这种就可恶了
<mikecao> imtxc, ping 错了
<mikecao> qiao, <imtxc> palomino|working: 1024
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我比较喜欢看黄种人
<palomino|working> 这样 imtxc
<palomino|working> 那 sukebei.nyaa.e\u imtxc
<iMadper> ... ... ... ...
<jusss> emacs真是一个好东西
<palomino|working> 把\去掉..
<slucx> 最近TX是不是放弃webqq了？
<iMadper> ... ... palomino|working 老司机啊
<imtxc> 打开没有啥图吧
<palomino|working> 承让.. iMadper
<imtxc> 上班呢
<slucx> jusss: 本来就是个好东西，呵呵
<yunfan> palomino|working: 都是日文
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: .eu? 不是.se么?
<palomino|working> 不知道,似乎没有
<palomino|working> 不是.是eu
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这种不好看
<palomino|working> 他要黄种人么.. yunfan
<yunfan> 还是看自拍的好玩 真实点
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 自拍啊
<imtxc> caoliu 有个 http 下载区
<yunfan> 这种一看就是av 没感觉
<jusss> slucx: emacs可以一边erc,一边写东西
<palomino|working> 这个我没兴趣,不知道哪里有
<yunfan> 我要看普通人的那种
<jusss> 这点感觉真棒
<imtxc> 全是这种  yunfan
<slucx> jusss: 网络不好的时候你就挂了
<yunfan> jusss: 现代操作系统都可以这样
<imtxc> yunfan: 但就是在网盘里面，下载很费劲
<onlylove> 语文考试，看看这几个字谁认识 龏鸔奭窎傂
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥？
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 以前我认识 奭 来着
<palomino|working> 现在忘了- -
<yunfan> palomino|working: 认识也不过给你加工资 ：】
<imtxc> onlylove: 看了一会
<yunfan> 继续看书
<imtxc> onlylove: TMD 你说的那几个前面的几个字里面我都快有不认识的了
<palomino|working> 很久没加工资了
<yunfan> 马上王爽汇编语言要看完了
<iMadper> hamo: uploading.
<jusss> yunfan: 在一个窗口里，不怕被查出来在聊天，在win下，如果别人没用过emacs的话，这点伪装很棒
<slucx> palomino|working: 同
<slucx> 很久没有加工资了
<hamo> yunfan: 爽么？
<iMadper> 现在淘宝上没有百度音乐vip的优惠了...
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 点点
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 呵呵
<slucx> yunfan: 看完变高手没？
<iMadper> qiao: 拜见顶级首席
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> qiao: 拜见全球第一kdump测试.
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见全球首席
<yunfan> hamo: 爽啥？
<qiao> iMadper: 你妹。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马叔
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见汇编哥
<yunfan> slucx: 还没看完 还差70多页
<iMadper> happyaron: palomino|working 可不是破马, 是老死机马. 简称, 老马
<qiao> happyaron: 拜见 happy 壕～
<happyaron> iMadper: 好的
<yunfan> 等看完这个 再看 programming from ground up
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<slucx> yunfan: 你离高手就只有70页了
<iMadper> 老司机马...
<iMadper> typo
<happyaron> qiao: 我不是壕，真正的壕是 iMadper imtxc freeflying cherrot 这种
<happyaron> iMadper: LOL
<yunfan> happyaron: 会汇编跟会用汇编解决实际问题是两码事
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 老司机带带我
<happyaron> yunfan: 反正我都不会
<palomino|working> .... adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 老司机包养我!
<qiao> iMadper imtxc freeflying cherrot 拜见壕们！～
<yunfan> happyaron: mips汇编分分钟的事
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 老司机刚才带过这个频道所有人..
<palomino|working> 擦,全频道都等您包养了! adam_magic_pack
<happyaron> yunfan: 好吧。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 阿当壕
<imtxc> 现在哪家王盘的离线下载功能好用
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 愧不敢当
<happyaron> imtxc: 迅雷离线
<imtxc> happyaron: 那玩意儿收费的
<happyaron> imtxc: 你又没说不许收费
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 反正你是壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<iIlL10Oo> QQ下载
<slucx> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/openpctv-1-0.html
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 旋风？ 也是收费的吧
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenPCTV 1.0 — LinuxTOY
<slucx> 阿当改ID了啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 临时的
<yunfan> imtxc: 百度的狠
<slucx> 出差一个月没上IRC，回来都不认识阿当了
<imtxc> 对
<imtxc> 百度的貌似不错
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 哦，我是QQ会员
<slucx> 咱这有玩kindle black的没？
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 膜拜会员
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 不值，webqq不给力
<jusss> imtxc: 百度云盘，下电源飕飕的
<jusss> 电影
<slucx> webqq似乎已经被放弃了，简直废了已经
<iIlL10Oo> 百度+1
<imtxc> 楼上好人
<jusss> 迅雷假装正经不允许离线下载番号电影，百度云盘免费帮你下，速度飕飕的
<yunfan> sluc 根本就用不了
<yunfan> slucx: 以前我是在linux上用webqq
<yunfan> 现在是在windows上用cygwin
<slucx> 我现在的生产环境除了单片机都在linux下了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 录像表明离180度还有很大距离
<yunfan> 我自己娱乐倒是在linux上
<yunfan> 就因为公司用qq
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<yunfan> tmd
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: QQ...
<imtxc> iMadper, adam_magic_pack 怎么判断 /dev/sdb1 是一个 USB 设备还是别的呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有了微信，我都不用qq了
<iMadper> imtxc: fedora上面有个lsusb.py
<imtxc> yunfan: 手机上面都不安装
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 有什么办法  低端公司让您贱笑了
<iMadper> qiao: ^^
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说了  公司行为
<iMadper> imtxc: 问 qiao 吧, 他是expert
<mikecao> 不就是用lsusb么
<imtxc> qiao: å·§
<qiao> imtxc: ？
<jusss> 乔乔，多好听的名字
<qiao> imtxc: 恩，是有个 lsusb.p
<qiao> imtxc: 恩，是有个 lsusb.py 的东东
<imtxc>  mikecao 那 lsusb 跟 分区怎么对应呢
<jusss> imtxc: udevadam --export-db |grep blabla
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: udevadm info /sys/class/block/sdb
<jusss> lsblk
<imtxc> tmd, 我厂弄的这设备里面 udevadam 都没得
<imtxc> lsblk 都没得
<jusss> imtxc: 内核版本是？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: dmesg自己分析吧
<imtxc> jusss: 2.5.35
<qiao> imtxc: adam_magic_pack 正解
<qiao> imtxc: dmesg可以看到
<qiao> 例如
<qiao> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<qiao> usb-storage: device scan complete
<qiao> scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer           1.26 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<qiao> sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<^k^> qiao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 或者写个程序监听netlink
<imtxc> qiao: dmesg 还是算了，他们在 dmesg 里面写了太多东西
<jusss> imtxc: 笨办法，拔掉，fdisk -l>xxx, 插上 fdisk -l>>xxx 然后就知道了
<imtxc> jusss: ..
<imtxc> jusss: 当然不是这个需求
<imtxc>  jusss 我要弄个脚本，把设备上面的u盘全格式化
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你的需求可以这样 `cat /sys/block/sda/removable`
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 开不开心?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥，这不是 0 么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: sda嘛
<imtxc> 。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你试试sdb就知道了
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> sdb 是1
<imtxc> 这办法不错哎
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: /sys里头很多属性, 你自己翻吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 来, 发张真相过来当咨询费
<imtxc> 没有啊，矮胖挫，放心吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 话说你的头像为啥用半个头呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 一是为了避免全面曝光, 二是这样看起来帅一些, 三是避免暴露拍摄时的地理位置
<jusss> hoxily: 今天怎么这么安静
<imtxc> 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 帅不帅?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 等我看看
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我大学同学说我故意只露出鼻子
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 眼睛挺大嘛
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 打桌球都会掉下来?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 思密达
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack 穷人淘宝买了一个镜架自己装的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 是谁给你的自信
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 我想做手术或者换隐形眼镜 然后运动的时候戴运动保护眼镜
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: ä½ 
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹，我都不知道
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 自投罗网啊
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 做做做
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你没看到别人都叫你壕富帅
<mikecao> 我只叫你壕富白么 ：）
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 口胡
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:29
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 做了吧，那东西对你来说没用
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 做手术有一定风险  我的计划是对一只眼睛做
<yunfan> 如果有效果 反正我整个人就可以看清了
<yunfan> 假如不幸被概率击中 我还有另外一只眼睛 不至于失明
<hamo> yunfan: 赞思维缜密
<yunfan> hamo: 视觉是最重要的 不得不谨慎  看不见跟听不见比较 你选哪个呢？
<yunfan> hamo: 我炒菜都专门带个工业护目镜的
<hamo> yunfan: 我都要
<hamo> yunfan: 赞专业态度
<yunfan> 而且激光手术的三代我都去wiki了解了下
<yunfan> 不过感觉还是得找人咨询些问题  比如做完激光手术 切掉视网膜一部分 视力恢复了 但是不久以后你又近视了 是否还可以去切
<yunfan> 还有 如果切掉了  看近的地方有没有影响
<yunfan> 以及术后恢复大概要多少天 我得考虑我有没有足够的年假
<yunfan> 还有 有没有什么主意事项  像隐形眼镜要主意防止靠近明火  防止头部遭重击这种
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 有个东西叫ICL手术
<adam_magic_pack> ggarlic: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ddf0f092gw1ejrb5dcwxrj20bu0863zr.jpg
<yunfan> 这个不好 晶体植入的我看过
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 比激光切削的好吧?
<freeflying> hamo: 周末干啥呢
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得激光切削的靠谱点  这个植入进去 估计运动方面有一定限制  另外你是在角膜上开个口 挖掉一部分 垫进人造的晶体  这个贴合一定就能保证紧密么  如果不紧密 肯定会有折射啊
<imtxc> 戴眼镜吧 yunfan
<imtxc> yunfan: 不至于在这问题上面这么纠结啊，除非你没耳朵
<imtxc> 或者没鼻子
<imtxc> 当然了，戴眼镜也有注意事项，你不能让别人用篮球或足球砸你的眼镜，但是，你就算不戴，也不能让别人用篮球或足球砸你的眼睛啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是带眼镜的 而且我不去运动场
<imtxc> yunfan: 你可以拿副眼尝试一下手术
<imtxc> 主眼留着用
<yunfan> imtxc: 这就是我的计划 我要拿我的右眼做手术
<yunfan> 我的右眼看屏幕都不清楚 就算出问题也无所谓
<imtxc> yunfan: 你也是左眼主视力？
<yunfan> imtxc: 诶 其实右眼是带散光 配眼镜的时候居然右眼度数比我左眼好点
<jusss> yunfan: adam_magic_pack ，为什么那么想做手术呢，带眼镜不好吗
<slucx> 戴眼镜肯定不舒服了
<yunfan> jusss: 带眼镜不方便 且不舒服
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, yunfan 做了手术问题多
<mikecao> mugebjgd, 我又一个邻居，8几年做的
<mikecao> 目前还没有后遗症
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 所以我很纠结
<yunfan> mikecao: 那是第几代的 额
<mugebjgd> mikecao, 我同学做了 之后眼睛经常不舒服
<mikecao> yunfan, 什么第几代？
<yunfan> mikecao: 如果是癌症 做个化疗  不做我就挂  我当然无所谓概率  救命要紧
<mikecao> mugebjgd, 我表妹喝表妹夫也做了，目前没不舒服
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: jusss 我觉得收益远远高于风险
<mikecao> 可能他们不用调电脑
<yunfan> 这个我带眼镜也可以解决视力问题
<yunfan> 但是如果有问题 我就得失去视觉  赌注有点大
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 那就去做吧
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 等发家致富
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 8k可以 我妈妈都劝我去做
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 擦 你又哭穷
<yunfan> 他们单位有个老师做了 南京某医院
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 现在每天都得面对电脑干活儿, 不能脱产啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 北京同仁, 一万五
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你对着电脑还要带眼睛？
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你对着电脑还要带眼镜？
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 是啊 度数高
<mugebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 。。。。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那乃可以去废都做嘛 不过15k难道你掏不出
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不能脱产
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不是快失业了？
<yunfan> 或者请个年假
<yunfan> 不带薪病假
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 嗯, 等领失业金去做
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 对哈 我还有14天病假呢
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你先了解下术后到底要多少天嘛
<yunfan> 如果就一个礼拜 你为毛不能去
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper 我真要被裁了, 合同还没发 cc freeflying
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 要啥合同
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你猜
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你猜我猜不猜
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你猜
<mugebjgd> mikecao, 咪可肏
<mikecao>  adam_magic_pack, 你猜我猜不猜
<mugebjgd> mikecao, 好名字
<adam_magic_pack> mugebjgd: 赞叹
<mikecao> mugebjgd, 打的一身好码
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: N+6
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 诺基亚现在这次就是N+6差不多了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 真是会哭的孩子有奶吃
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我合同难道是最后一天发么????
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不给你考虑的机会
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不给你哭的机会
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你看nokia的一帮顶级演员哭的多好? 直接给了N+6
<tenzu> 800度近视能做手术么?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: neng
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 需要恢复期么?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 换合同张工资么
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 两周不能过度用眼
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: N + 6?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 发达了啊
<imtxc> 有没有不需要 flash 的在线音乐网站
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 那我没戏了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你丫工作都找好了，裁多好啊
<freeflying> 还能拿补偿
<freeflying> n+6啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 临时工 毛线补偿
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 滚粗，C记赔的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 有先例
<imtxc> 膜拜n+6
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 赔多少???
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: n+6啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 说正经的
<imtxc> iMadper: 诺记不是 n+2 么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: n+3
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 要是整裁你你丫就爽了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 求裁我
<yunfan> 一开始你讨厌他，然后接受他，再适应他，最后离不开他
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 找你老板啊
<yunfan> freeflying: n+6 是不是今年不用开工了？
<freeflying> yunfan: 我要是不走，那可以
<yunfan> imtxc: soundcloud
<freeflying> 一年不用做
<yunfan> freeflying: 你的N等于多少？
<freeflying> yunfan: 5
<yunfan> 果然
<yunfan> 其实n=1都行了  半年空闲呢
<yunfan> 就当是半年带薪休假
<yunfan> 不过帝都这种地方 待着就是在不断消耗money
<freeflying> yunfan: 知道C记好了吧
<freeflying> 以后蛋蛋在这里再扯要被裁，你们就让他请客
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: yunfan , 为什么c语言的标识符运行下划线_而不允许连字符-呢？难道当时的键盘输入下划线不用按shift ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果……有pmount，能自动mount优盘的话，是不是可以看下/media下面
<MoeIcenowy> 如果允许-
<MoeIcenowy> 减号怎么办
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 减号
 * hamo 求被裁啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不是很确定，因为我的系统很少有自动mount的
<jusss> 看人家lisp的命名，全是连字符-，很符合人的输入习惯，不用按shift,直接-就行
<onlylove> hamo: 被裁了找工作要新的体检
<onlylove> hamo: 体检好费事
<MoeIcenowy> lisp的减法反人类啊
<MoeIcenowy> (- a b)啊
<onlylove> 擦，看不懂！
<onlylove> 这叫减法？
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 语法树貌似就是这种格式的呀
<MoeIcenowy> S语法吧好像是
<iMadper> MoeIcenowy: 大惊小怪
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 一个过程名 后面可以跟一堆参数，多好,不用不停的输入
<onlylove> imtxc: 忘了那个自动挂载是d-bus还是啥的功能了
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正自从我只用openbox以后就没了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不在fstab里面，能自动挂载的，都是USB设备
<MoeIcenowy> 自动挂载是udisks的dbus服务
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者光盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正就是移动媒体
<yunfan> freeflying: 许多跨国公司都很好啊  只是我们这些国内公司很糟糕啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 跨国公司有钱
<yunfan> jusss: 主要是parser的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内公司舍不得钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 也未必 怕被起诉 另外一个人 职业经理人 赔的钱不是自己的
<duyue2> 我催老板换还工资半年。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 最外层的-会有二义性  bnf没办法搞定这事
<jusss> 我到现在还是不明白上下文无关语法到底是啥东西
<yunfan> duyue2: 对了 最后还了买
<yunfan> jusss: 这就是上下文无关的   其实我很好奇上下文有关的语法的例子
<duyue2> yunfan:工资还了，其他的算了。还的时候还批评我为人处世有问题。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:35
<mikecao> test
<^k^> mikecao:点点点.  15:35
<yunfan> duyue2: 你就该当面还击他为人处世有问题
<imtxc> iMadper: 电动牙刷为毛都辣么贵
<mikecao> ^k^,
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在用的99块钱啊
<^k^> mikecao,
<nyfair> imtxc: 笨，真以为是用来刷牙的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 99 ? 有？
<duyue2> yunfan: 扯不过他
<yunfan> 不扯了 我希望今天能把那本书看完
<iMadper> imtxc: 有. 李德波
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦，别的用途我还不需要啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞美老司机
<yunfan> 额 腐女来了
<yunfan> nyfair: 求包养
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要刷头是小好评
<qiao> nyfair: 还有其他用途 ！？
<imtxc> 消耗品
<nyfair> duyue: 什么事情，凡是yunfan支持的，我一律反对
<yunfan> nyfair: 这样不好吧  逻辑上会陷入必输的境界
 * yunfan 又了解了个细节 原来键盘发的是扫描码  我太天真了
<GODDOG> yunfan 做FPGA时候扫描过过PS/2接口的键盘
<GODDOG> USB接口的就不知道了
 * iMadper 求裁员. 
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那么他会在kedown和keyup分别发事件？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛!!!
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛!!!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你合同都签了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我不支持你包养 adam_magic_pack 请用行动反对我
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .... 我只是想要N+3, 别的什么都不想
<GODDOG> yunfan 细节都忘了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 赞!
<iMadper> 云
<yunfan> GODDOG: 说说嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: nyfair 牛牛只说你支持的她反对, 没说你不支持的她支持嘛~
<GODDOG> yunfan 好像是两个字节
<iMadper> yunfan: 请说"我支持 nyfair 不包养 iMadper "
<yunfan> iMadper: 你逻辑没学好 我改革描述就可以  我支持她拒绝包养阿蛋
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你拆台啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我只是想自己收...
<yunfan> iMadper: 阿蛋的N+M  N也比你打  M也比你大  还是支持她划得来
<onlylove> yunfan: 当初hr和我说，你想要高收入，就去外企
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那一定是一个扫描码 一个 事件类型了
<onlylove> yunfan: 键盘发的一直是键盘码啊，咋了
<iMadper> onlylove: 想要高收入, 去华为啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 珍爱生命，远离华为
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前以为是发的ascii吗
<yunfan> 所以我很好奇为毛有键盘布局这种东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，不然不会有不一样的布局
<yunfan> 只能说 fuck
 * yunfan 继续看
<onlylove> yunfan: 有个xiv还是个啥程序，可以检测按键的键盘码的
<adam_magic_pack> xev
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后创建热键的时候可以用那个
<GODDOG> yunfan PS/2是有固定频率的 按下或持续时候会发送通码 释放的时候发送断码+通码
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 雾面屏好吗？镜面屏反光严重呀
<jusss> 还是贴个膜
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚收到一封邮件，笑死了，邮件的图布局乱了
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<yunfan> GODDOG: 这只不过是我的说法的不同描述而已  不就是按下的时候 通码，扫描码嘛
<GODDOG> yunfan 嗯嗯
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后……看字都是两半的，中间好大一片空白
 * nyfair 有权决定yunfan说的是不是屁话，然后再决定是否值得反对
<onlylove> jusss: 雾面屏有雾面的好处，
<onlylove> jusss: 镜面其实也就那么回事
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在略偏向雾面屏
 * yunfan 腐女宪法第一修正案
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有个 88 的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<onlylove> yunfan: 有没有第二第三第四修正案
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥牌子?
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定要声波电动牙刷
<GODDOG> yunfan 其实我不太理解你说的扫描码是什么意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个转的不行
<imtxc> iMadper: 就你说的那个啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这要看你找不找得到新的逻辑漏洞
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊？
<yunfan> GODDOG: 书上说 按键映射到数字上  这就是扫描码  然后你自己翻译成ascii
<GODDOG> yunfan 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我下次想买雾面屏的本了，镜面屏反光严重呀
<onlylove> jusss: 雾面膜
<onlylove> jusss: 直接糊上
<yunfan> 如果读端口输入 是不是速度就降到总线频率那个速度了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上你再看就要看键盘驱动和键盘主控了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我再查查
<jusss> onlylove: 自己糊？还是找个电脑城的人糊？我没糊过这种东西
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意，或者买个同样的雾面屏自己换
 * adam_magic_pack 如果真是这样的话 我就开心了!!!
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道对你来说难度大不，反正我随便换
<GODDOG> yunfan 我当时都是用MCU或者FPGA这种东西 所以没有所谓的驱动的概念 都是按照网上提供的资料按照固定频率来的
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本屏幕
<onlylove> jusss: 就是笔记本屏
<onlylove> jusss: 你别说到现在你的本子还没被拆过
<onlylove> jusss: 我的本子已经拆过又装起来了
<yunfan> GODDOG: 我就喜欢你这种直接打交道的方式  不过这个书也是讲的裸机汇编
<jusss> onlylove: 就拆过后盖插了个内存条
<onlylove> jusss: 我可是全拆
<GODDOG> yunfan 我们写51也不用汇编了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 实际上是因为汇编开发慢……
<onlylove> GODDOG: 加上老师不怎么讲，都讲C，然后C比汇编明白
<GODDOG> onlylove 还没见识过汇编 计算机原理与接口的课还没选
<jusss> onlylove: 老师如果讲scheme语言就好了，
 * onlylove 表示C的单片机代码反汇编以后好多无用的代码
<onlylove> jusss: 你杀了他们吧
<yunfan> GODDOG: 你们写51用fpga?
<onlylove> GODDOG: 反正C的程序编译以后比汇编编译的bin大
<yunfan> onlylove: 我真的是觉得单片机的c还不如汇编清楚
<GODDOG> yunfan 不是 我只是写过51 然后写过fpga
<MoeIcenowy> 这里好多单片机
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那你现在是做啥的
<MoeIcenowy> 这是mcu-zh还是ubuntu-zh
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，你可以用mov，我可以用flag=1来置位么
<yunfan> MoeIcenowy: 这里是 #reddit-zh
<GODDOG> yunfan 大学僧修行中
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 用or来置位啊 bit tricks而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还要倒腾寄存器
<yunfan> GODDOG: 很有前途  好好学吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一行赋值搞定
<yunfan> onlylove: 两个指令而已
<yunfan> 不对  三个
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是要三行么，我只要一行
<yunfan> pushf or popf
<GODDOG> yunfan  昨天写个简历 我自己都不会雇佣我自己 lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是写汇编的人不是写机器码 汇编也支持宏啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 汇编只是写起来麻烦，C的会生成一些不知道是啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正体积大就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为我会2到像jusss那样开8个进程就复制8编代码？
<yunfan> onlylove: c也可以生成很小的  看你怎么用
<onlylove> yunfan: 你应该不会……不过我之前干过
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是个懒人 天生就不喜欢这种做法
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是个笨人，只会本办法
<yunfan> :]
<GODDOG> 学生没有在意这些的  能实现功能 对学生来说很有成就感了
<hamo> GODDOG: 盐灸僧？
<GODDOG> hamo 开学大三 还在考虑要不要研究僧
<cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<iMadper> 没我的份儿, 不开心啊
<jusss> yunfan: 不是8个进程，是12个线程
<MoeIcenowy> gcj的图形支持真蛋疼
<qiao> 哪位知道内核中roundup() 函数到底是什么作用？
<qiao> iMadper: adam_magic_pack  imtxc  ^^^
<iMadper> qiao: 等我给你看看原型去
<qiao> iMadper:  #define roundup(x, y) ((((x) + ((y) - 1)) / (y)) * (y))
<qiao> iMadper: 代码里没有给个解释，我没有理解他到底干嘛
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 取整
<qiao> iMadper: 到是stackoverflow 上有一个 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2106927/roundup-what-does-it-do-in-c
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<^k^> ⇪ t: ROUNDUP? what does it do? in C++ - Stack Overflow
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 取整？
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 母鸡
<imtxc> qiao: 就是取整吧
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 不是特别清楚。给x取整 ？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家好，我是菜鸟，xp下可以使用虚拟机来安装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463465 如题，因为我的电脑C,D盘都有数据，不想分区折腾了，所以想在xp下安装虚拟机软件，然后再装ubuntu。 这样可行吗？如果可行，xp下使用virtualbox还是vmware； 还有就是在虚拟
<iMadper> qiao: x + (y-1) / y *y
<iMadper> qiao: 不是给x取整吧.
<qiao> iMadper: 没太理解为什么这么做。。我再带入两个值看看是干嘛的。
<imtxc> qiao: 就是向上取
<imtxc> qiao: 最近的那个倍数
<imtxc> qiao: 结果就是离 x 最近的那个 y 的倍数
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<iMadper> imtxc: 倍数???
<cherrot> onlylove: 么么哒
<imtxc> 不对不对
<iMadper> 	(((x) + (__y - 1)) / __y) * __y;
<imtxc> 咋说呢
<imtxc> 比如 x = 9, y = 5, 那结果就是 10
<imtxc> 如果 x = 14, 那结果就是 15
<qiao> iMadper: great  貌似网上有这个解释。
<iMadper> 哦
<qiao> iMadper: imtxc http://code.bulix.org/lrlex4-86838
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<imtxc> qiao: 对吧，我说的就是这意思啊
<qiao> imtxc: 赞～
<imtxc> 反正就是 x 上面最近的那个能整除 y 的数
<yunfan> 还有三十页了
<qiao> iMadper: 我看到这个是内核中给kdump 算 reserve auto memory 的
<iMadper> 恩
<iMadper> qiao: imtxc 正解
<iMadper> qiao: ROUND_UP(12, 5) should return 15, since 15 is the first interval of 5 larger than 12.
<qiao> imtxc: iMadper  赞 ^^
<eexp> 算小学算术？
<hamo> eexp: 姨姨
<hamo> > self
<^k^> hamo: main => https://eval.in/184502
<hamo> > self.module_exec("exit")
<^k^> hamo: /tmp/execpad-9b325d8f65bf/source-9b325d8f65bf:1:in `a': undefined method `module_exec' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-9b325d8f65bf/source-9b325d8f65bf:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/184503
<Moe_Icenowy> > ecjo
<iMadper> > self.methods
<Moe_Icenowy> >echo("HW")
<^k^> iMadper: [:to_s, :inspect, :nil?, :===, :=~, :!~, :eql?, :hash, :<=>, :class, :singleton_class, :clone, :dup, :taint, :tainted?, :untaint, :untrust, :untrusted?, :trust, :freeze, :frozen?, :methods, :singleton_methods, :protected_methods, :private_methods, :public_methods, :instance_variables, :instance_variable_get, :instance_variable_set, :instance_variable_defined?, :remove
<^k^>  ─> _instance_variable, :instance_of?, :kind_of?, :is_a?, :tap, :send, :public_send, :respond_to?, :extend, :display, :method, :public_method, :s …
<^k^> Moe_Icenowy: /tmp/execpad-6e98e8cb7846/source-6e98e8cb7846:1:in `a': undefined local variable or method `ecjo' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-6e98e8cb7846/source-6e98e8cb7846:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/184505
<iMadper> > self.methods.grep /ev/
<^k^> iMadper: [:instance_eval] => https://eval.in/184507
<hamo> > self.eval("exit")
<^k^> hamo: /tmp/execpad-50c9262352e8/source-50c9262352e8:1:in `a': private method `eval' called for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-50c9262352e8/source-50c9262352e8:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/184508
<hamo> > self.instance_eval("exit")
<iMadper> > self.instance_eval("exit")
<^k^> hamo: => https://eval.in/184511
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<^k^> iMadper: => https://eval.in/184512
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1187595.html 看起来这个很屌，就是贵
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【力博得mtic四季系列】力博得（Lebond） mtic四季系列 声波电动牙刷（摩卡黑）升级版【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:199.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 199, è´µ
<hamo> iMadper: 人家这种专业服务，应该没问题
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊，我继续找99的
<leaeasy> 有人刷了ubuntu touch么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你TMD刷牙都懒得动了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是，手动刷不好啊，牙龈炎
<onlylove> imtxc: 牙龈炎就别刷
<imtxc> onlylove: 正因为炎症才要刷
<jusss> 我每次刷牙都出血，于是我现在就不刷牙了
<jusss> 大约每月刷2次吧
<eexp> jusss: 你等牙龈腐烂吧
<eexp> 这谁教的。
<eexp> leaeasy: 找 hamo
<yunfan> 牙齿我早烂了
<yunfan> 不过上周我去魔都 看了看我侄女的满口烂牙 觉得我的状况比她的好
<yunfan> 唯一的不同是 她还会再长一次牙齿  我的就不知道会不会再长了
<eexp> yunfan: 乖，你还会再长的。
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你会掉的
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 小e
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: eexp 前一阵有个研究说是研究人员拿激光照了实验动物的牙床 结果刺激长牙齿了
<eexp> 蛋鸵
<yunfan> 不过坑爹的是 实验动物是白鼠
<abc_> yunfan: 啮齿类
<yunfan> 不过我想也许是有希望
<hamo> yunfan:  老鼠不照也会长吧
<eexp> 牙齿出血，1年不管，就完蛋了的。
<yunfan> 说不定将来视网膜也可以刺激他重新长
<yunfan> hamo: 就是这个意思
<abc_> yunfan: 治疗近视？
<yunfan> 牙齿出血  缺维生素也有这个症状
<yunfan> 麦哲伦当初船员有一半是这样挂掉的
<yunfan> abc_: 是啊
<eexp> nnnnnd 老子的手机，闹铃和电话，都没声音了。这耽误事情的
<yunfan> 指甲就不断长  没理由牙齿不能继续长
<abc_> yunfan: 未来一定会有一大波人。。用激光。。照自己的眼睛。。
<yunfan> 只是要找到那个控制寄存器而已
<abc_> = = 寄存器。。
<yunfan> abc_: 不一定是用激光  各种诱导手段呗
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 送我台手机
<yunfan> 激光诱导只是一种
<abc_> eexp: 什么手机？竟然哑巴了
 * abc_ 喜大普奔
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 你给我台新的
<imtxc> 之前看过一张不知道是真是假的牙齿癌的照片
<imtxc> 那个过瘾
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 刚下单了一台。送你？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 好!
<yunfan> 草 书看完了 在看附录
<abc_> g 牙齿癌
<eexp> 你的，邮寄过来？ adam_magic_pack
<yunfan> eexp: 送我个firefox 手机
<eexp> fx的一边去
<yunfan> 玩玩呗
 * eexp 忘记蛋蛋啥手机了。说不定亏了
<yunfan> 买那个geekphone
<abc_> 买魅族的ubt
<eexp> 啥ubt
<imtxc> eexp: 买了个啥手机？
<yunfan> 支持fx/android双启动的
<iMadper> abc_: 买不到的.
<yunfan> iMadper: 你有?
<eexp> htc t528t
<iMadper> yunfan: 没有啊.
<imtxc> htc 啊，下巴那么长
<yunfan> imtxc: 肯定有  莫忽悠我
<abc_> iMadper: 多么痛的领悟。。展示机
<eexp> desire才长。其他的不长
<imtxc> yunfan: 有啥
<yunfan> abc_: 嗯 这些硬件厂商最该死就是这个
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋今天这么晚还在办公室啊
<yunfan> 他们搞个很吊的硬件 吊起了少数人胃口
<imtxc> 估计这个频道里面没人比我的手机更搓
<eexp> 啥机
<yunfan> 结果因为大多数人不喜欢  最后不了了之
<abc_> yunfan: 削他
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 在想失业后要不要从平安金融中心跳下去
<yunfan> 所以我看好google那个模块化手机
<imtxc> 点亮屏幕要在桌子上磕好几次
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我的是moto, wcdma, 不支持移动4g不开心
<eexp> imtxc: 额。这点不错。和我的类似
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 支持你这么做 希望跳之前你大声说几句 像vim比emacs好这样的话
<imtxc> eexp: 我的接耳机也要磕几次才识别
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你要4G？准备破产？
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 已经破产
<eexp> imtxc: nnnnd 也一样。
<iMadper> 这么绝望地遗言
<imtxc> eexp: ...
<eexp> usb充电不进了。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 喊 svn 比 git 好吧
<yunfan> iMadper: vim比emacs好五倍
<palomino|working> ....
<eexp> 所有的接口，都到寿命了。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 要么就喊咸豆腐脑万岁
 * yunfan 就是好呀就是好
 * adam_magic_pack 番茄炒蛋不加糖!
<abc_> .me systemd 万岁
 * yunfan 月饼要吃莲蓉馅 无言不喝豆腐脑
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> yunfan: emacs 打开文件的速度比 vim 快 2.93 倍
<eexp> imtxc: 换机不
 * yunfan 就是好呀就是好  谁喊不好让我咬
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 买台送我吧
<imtxc> eexp: 没相中的啊
<palomino|working> 虽然我身为豆腐脑咸党的成员很想支持一下
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你丫又嘚瑟了
<abc_> eexp: 拆开，拼一个私翻机，然后卖了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 一边去。你个土豪
<imtxc> palomino|working: 握手咸党
<yunfan> imtxc: 新一代vim开发已进行到了 87.53%
<palomino|working> 但已经不能吃豆腐脑了...
<eexp> abc_: 你js啊
<abc_> eexp: 哈哈，是就好了
<eexp> 破马，退手机不。
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 退啥手机
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你们日常饮食里有素鸡不  豆腐制品
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 我只吃肉鸡!
<eexp> palomino|working: 你不是专业卖手机的嘛
<yunfan> 沙县在南方的店面是有的
<yunfan> 在帝都的居然拿豆腐干忽悠我
 * abc_ 回想自己吃糖蛋的经历。。
<eexp> imtxc: 我也找不到适合的，所以又买了相同的型号。
<imtxc> eexp: 相同的。。。。。。。
<eexp> 赞吧。很便宜了
<imtxc> 蛋疼 eexp
<eexp> 电板还不浪费。lol
<palomino|working> 当然不是了...
<eexp> 当今世界，没小屏幕的了
<eexp> 4.3-4.5
<palomino|working> 有啊
<imtxc> eexp: 难道第二部半价？
<eexp> 不是。。第一部不要钱的。
<^k^> abc_: 牙齿癌 牙龈癌在唇癌、口腔癌中的比例呈逐年下降趋势，早期肿瘤侵犯牙槽突及颌骨，出现 |牙齿|松动、移位，甚至脱落。局部伴有疼痛。以外科手术治疗为主。未分化癌可考虑 ...
<palomino|working> nokia x2 eexp
<eexp> nokia死了
<abc_> eexp: 牌子没死就算了
<eexp> ms收购的。不死才怪
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 谁有见过装好QQ后无法输入用户名和密码的，显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463471 由于工作需要必须用企业QQ，但我安装好企业QQ 后登陆界面都显示不全，也无法在用户名和密码中输入任何字符，有谁会用的，是用的wine 1.6.2.如下图所示： 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 seeking1981 — 2014-08-28 16:51
<palomino|working> moto e eexp
<eexp> moto更早死了。
<jusss> eexp: 我从小开始就是每次刷牙，刷出来的牙膏沫沫都是红的，但是不知道牙齿哪里出血，我后来就很少刷了，半年用玩一管牙膏，
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 预订个白色4G锤子给我
<abc_> eexp: 我这里有一部小屏幕coolpad，要么要么
<eexp> 给你一锤子。 adam_magic_pack
<eexp> coolpad，没兴趣
<palomino|working> 牙龈出血,牙周炎? julianwa
<eexp> 以前贵死的手机
<abc_> eexp: 贵？
<eexp> 对
<abc_> eexp: 。。什么时候的事情了
<eexp> 曾经是我准备买的最贵的，coolpad的，5800元
<jusss> palomino|working: 不知道是哪里出血，反正每次刷牙，沫沫全是红色的
<eexp> 幸好当时没货
<abc_> eexp: 我还没见过超过3000的cool pad
<eexp> 乖，你出生的时候，估计降价了嘛。lol
<abc_> eexp: 求不暴露年龄。。
<yunfan> abc_: 可有oppo那个跟cm合作的？
<abc_> yunfan: 木有。。
<abc_> yunfan: 只有两部酷派，都是CDMA
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 嘚瑟你会阳痿的
<yunfan> 2那没意思
<yunfan> 我都打算来帝都把联通那个号注销了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛
<yunfan> 然后去杭州把移动的号码升到4G
<abc_> yunfan: 4G 高大上
<eexp> 换卡，会被绑定到很小范围的机型的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 牙周炎就严重了吧
<yunfan> 最近看到几款4G机器都还价格不高 可以玩票
<yunfan> 不行就降级成gsm用
<imtxc> eexp: 5800 啊，壕
<palomino|working> 是啊,得赶紧看看去
<imtxc> yunfan: 我都想买个有锁的iphone5s 用 gsm 了
<eexp> imtxc: 那基本是1x年了
<freeflying> palomino|working: 电信手机买个啥好啊，给老人用
<eexp> 额。7年
<eexp> 就是掉手机的那次。
<yunfan> imtxc: 性价比不高啊  而且ios设备限制太多 我手头这个ipad mini只是沦为了我的看书平板而已
<abc_> freeflying: coolpad没跑了
<eexp> 恩。别如ios
<yunfan> 不过我买了个x89hd的android平板 外形跟ipad mini2非常像
<freeflying> abc_: coolpad也要预约
<yunfan> 是x86芯片
<abc_> freeflying: 电信营业厅里面不就有吗。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 有锁的还是有点性价比的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是跟没锁的ios设备比  我是跟android设备比
<yunfan> imtxc: ios就续航这个特性我满意  不过这个是用大量我不满意的限制换来的
<palomino|working> 没用过电信的 freeflying
<yunfan> 况且现在android新版本也可以设置后台进程限制了
<abc_> yunfan: android L?
<abc_> 听起来好遥远
<nyfair> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqgj/jryw/2014-08-28/content_12281801.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 看《喜羊羊》嫌楼外电钻声太吵 男童割断工人安全绳- 中国日报网
<yunfan> abc_: 4.4里就有  我就遇到过那个菜单
<yunfan> 有后台进程限制策略 可以选择全禁止 也可以选择只允许10个 或者6个
<nyfair> 民警给孩子父亲唐先生打电话，让他回来解决此事，唐先生对小刘做了诚恳的道歉，并赔偿了一根新的安全绳。
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: "并赔偿了一根新的安全绳"............
<abc_> yunfan: ...这么棒，流氓自启动终结者
<abc_> nyfair: 这个世界怎么了
<yunfan> abc_: 但是root以后会否有流氓软件利用这个修改策略就不晓得了
<nyfair> yunfan: g婊 service framework/g婊 play能禁用么
<yunfan> nyfair: 大概不能吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 不过贵国难道出场预装那个
<nyfair> yunfan: 这两个不装都行啊
 * adam_magic_pack 挺google play
<hongcha> ..
 * abc_ fuck gfw
<yunfan> nyfair: 当然可以  只是你如果像装 还不是普通那样装
<nyfair> yunfan: 我小米屌丝，自带g婊流氓软件啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 有办法卸了么
<abc_> nyfair: 小米不就自带了个chrome吗
<abc_> nyfair: 用360
<nyfair> yunfan: 最坑爹的是这流氓软件不会升级，还永远是旧版的
<yunfan> nyfair: 谁叫你用小米呢
<yunfan> 不过root以后删了apk就是
<yunfan> 多大点事
<nyfair> yunfan: 米1出厂机啊，这叫情怀
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么root?
<yunfan> nyfair: 情怀个锤子
<nyfair> yunfan: 不要，听说root耗电
<yunfan> nyfair: 给你个胡萝卜  自己到边上去用
<nyfair> yunfan: 胡萝卜不好用
<yunfan> nyfair: 那就用仙人掌
<nyfair> yunfan: 捅你PP?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 安装了一个VNC server， 连接进入后发现Terminal Emulator 不能访问。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463472 安装了一个VNC server， 连接进入后发现Terminal Emulator 不能访问。。其他都是好用的，大家有遇到过这样的问题吗 那个terminal emulator 是个黑屏，什么反映都没有 我用了ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu server 版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 mwr123 — 2014-08-28 17:12
<yunfan> nyfair: 给你自用
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 买联想
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40908
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 质量和长度也许不是自然的基本性质
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实对我来说，可能水果更合适，我就用电话短信和地图
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 显然android
<onlylove> yunfan: 我手机电源键坏了，好几下点不亮屏幕
<onlylove> mugebjgd:^^
<onlylove> mugebjgd: android你给个靠谱的硬件
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 三丧就算了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 联想
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 如果不是地图app，功能机就能满足要求
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 联想死开
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 上google map
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 别以为我不知道联想啥德行，我买huawei也不买联想
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 联想怎么了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 联想怎么了？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 渣做工，渣用料，渣机器，渣品牌
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你用功能机上googlemap？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 做工一流
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 我说的是联想的智能机
<yunfan> onlylove: 你喜欢用就用呗 我只是不建议
<onlylove> mugebjgd: huawei 水果 骚尼甩联想几条街，说的就是智能机
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 没觉得
<yunfan> 其实asus的tf最适合我
<mugebjgd> onlylove, k910用的很爽
<yunfan> 但是价格高了点
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你当然没觉得，联想良心美企，渣东西都卖给国人
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是想找个靠谱的硬件
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 我的就是国内买的
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 相当不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 软件我其实不介意，就像我不介意windows和linux，虽然windows不是很好用
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我不知道你多钱买的，反正联想1500以下的机器你就别来坑我了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 2300
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我家里某工厂，开始买联想机器的，不到一年全换新了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 不是三丧就是骚尼
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 要买就买联想的最好的机器
<nyfair> 美国霸气小护照，德国良心下水道，全民医疗索马里，俄国白送房一套，印度恒河有疗效，日本夏令营呱呱叫，被泼咖啡撒切尔，蒋公诺曼底逞英豪。舌尖韩国很美妙，英国美食就是好，喜迎民主伊拉克，阿富汗自由炮火少。乌克兰个个有选票，不丹生活质量高，若问全球哪儿不好，最大输家我天朝。
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我可以说用L头掉价么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 等你介意的时候就晚了
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 什么掉价？
<yunfan> nyfair: 感觉土共宣传系统有高人
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40906
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国模拟发现人口将在750年内灭绝
<yunfan> 不过这种搅混水的手段我也会 我缺的就是个官印  额
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 联想就给人一种渣品质的感觉
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 就像神船一样
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 那你是觉得
<yunfan> onlylove: 联想？连想都不要想
<onlylove> yunfan: 也是……要不我考虑下骚尼和华为？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 在国外口碑很好
<onlylove> mugebjgd: thinkpad国外口碑也很好
<yunfan> onlylove: 华为还行 除了土和有隐私担忧
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 国外口碑好，因为国外其他品牌贵
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 我向来不看品牌  只看配置
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 同样的东西，联想便宜
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 看配置必然国产机器便宜
<onlylove> yunfan: 我听说华为信号不好……
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多人牌子都不同配置 针对不同市场  如果是单纯市场经济 价高者得 倒也没什么， 但是联想是在国外更便宜 这个搞得人发火
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫的华为做通信起家的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有的事  我就有个华为的电信合约机
<yunfan> 续航还挺好的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，其实很可能是人品机
<onlylove> yunfan: 没人能保证次品不是
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这款网上口碑都还行啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你买个联想最好的机器就知道
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 看你出多少钱了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看下荣耀
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我有那钱真的买苹果
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 苹果品味太低
<nyfair> 叫当当送ub
<nyfair> 话说魅族的ub touch跳票多久了？
<yunfan> 我还是喜欢华锁那个
<nyfair> 不是说4月发布么
<yunfan> 可惜就是价格高点
<yunfan> nyfair: 你买个mx3 也可以刷
<yunfan> 今天早上新闻说魅族紧跟小米要出平板
<yunfan> 感觉这里可以切入ubuntu touch
<sou_> 魅族是 android的啊
<sou_> ubuntu 还不知什么时候呢
<nyfair> 不是1月就出了个演示视频然后说4月发布么
<nyfair> 今天是不是4月156日？
<yunfan> 这个要我呢阿蛋了 鉴于他马上要滚蛋了  也许不用给公司保密了
<yunfan> nyfair: 会玩cs不
<yunfan> 会的话打开 ssjj.4399.com 进电信五区 来战两盘
<alvin_rxg> Title: 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏 (@ 4399.com)
<archl> 哪里可以获得免费水源？可怕的广州，竟然不是免费的厕所。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我要是头不晕就陪你玩两盘
<onlylove> archl: 你跑广州去了？
<archl> onlylove: 恩。
<archl> onlylove: 快速脱离。。。
<archl> onlylove:  免得自己后悔
<archl> 说错了，不是后悔，免得自己改变主意
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以改天
<archl> onlylove:  广州和深圳，至少我还能找熟人。重庆成都，都是些别人介绍的女孩子。就算了。
<onlylove> archl: 好吧……
<onlylove> archl: 你可以来帝都敲诈当当
<archl> onlylove: 我。。。路费已经。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不差钱，可以资助你俩
<archl> onlylove:  我出来这些天，花在旅途上的钱都快超2000了。
<onlylove> archl: 别说你连潍坊都回不去
<archl> onlylove: 资助我俩？你啥意思？
<onlylove> archl: 资助你俩铜板
<onlylove> archl: 别想多了
<archl> onlylove: 我要坐深圳出发的头等舱
<archl> onlylove: 看着报价 510 到杭州
<yunfan> onlylove: 你居然搞起这种生意
<onlylove> archl: 经济舱不行？
<yunfan> archl: 你去杭州做什么  坐高铁好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 搞毛生意，我就是怕他没钱回不了家，我往外贴钱好么
<archl> onlylove: 上去狂喝没尝过的洋酒。 经济舱直接升级到头等。没坐过阿，想试验。
<archl> yunfan: 去杭州见亲戚？
<archl> onlylove:  yunfan 好吧，感觉我亲戚全国各地。。。
<archl> onlylove yunfan 其实就是都在东部沿海偏南省份
<archl> onlylove:  。我没钱了。没钱了。
<archl> onlylove: 我在广州吃不起饭，找不到 huntxu
<yunfan> 进了个菜鸟场  对不起那些人
<yunfan> archl: 就在魔都待着吧  魔都有住人集装箱
<archl> yunfan: 为啥住集装箱阿，我在深圳和佛山都可以有房屋住的。免费。
<yunfan> archl: 那去深圳 深圳是个有意思的地方 而且深圳女的特别多
<archl> yunfan: 我想追一个重庆女孩，她在北京。
<archl> yunfan: 旅途上认识的。
<imtxc> archl: 追之
<archl> yunfan: 我饿了。一天只吃了两盒水果和一盒紫菜卷饭。
<archl> yunfan: 送我一个团购把，我在越秀区
<imtxc> archl: 要不追就 fw 给我
<imtxc> lol
<yunfan> archl: 去买红薯吃
<imtxc> 然后我卖到小山村去
<archl> imtxc:  她应该看不上你，而且她有男友
<yunfan> archl: 这样你就可以少花钱了
<archl> imtxc: 我是那种死皮赖脸的。不怕对方有没有。。。
<archl> yunfan: 怎么买，我倒是想到去超市买廉价处理的面包和水果。。
<yunfan> archl: 面包不行
<yunfan> 不过最好是吃糖
<archl> yunfan: 中国的面包都是布满糖的不是？
<imtxc> archl: 哟
<imtxc> 那人看上你了？
<imtxc> archl: 我卖小村子里面管她看上不不上
<archl> imtxc: 没有。
<archl> imtxc:  我就不出卖她了。
<archl> imtxc:  反正我的信息也不完整
<archl> imtxc: 她还是有警觉的，我只知道名字和网上联系方式哈
<yunfan> archl: 不是
<yunfan> archl: 给我网上联系方式 我帮你查查
<archl> yunfan: 算了。我知道她的学校和专业。
<archl> yunfan: 不告诉你了
<yunfan> archl: 没有吧
<archl> yunfan: 啥，知道这些就能找到她。更何况，她会告诉我的。
<yunfan> 那我玩枪去了
<archl> yunfan: 玩枪？你用什么枪？
<archl> .
<archl> 我不知道什么了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还用你催 :     武汉的公共汽车开得非常不规矩,有时慢得象蜗牛,有时快起来满马路上飞。一次坐车因为晚点,司机开始开快车,摇摇晃晃,吓得一车人心惊肉跳。终于在某站停车,一位老太太要下车,抓着扶手,颤颤悠悠地一步步往下挪,年轻的女售票员不停地催道:"快点,快
<^k^>  ─> 点,婆婆！ "那老太太看她一眼,说:"我如果象你这个年龄,早就飞下去了,还用你催?"    
<yunfan> archl: AK
<archl> yunfan: >..s 你私藏枪支？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标键盘不动 系统停顿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463475 鼠标键盘没有输入的话，系统会停顿，从而导致音频视频播放一顿一顿，甚至系统假死（CPU，网路在系统监视器中直接掉为0）。这是什么原因？用的ubuntu 14.04LTS， 由早期的kirin版本升级得来。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 sinusoid — 2014-08-28 19:40
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求救：openshot video editor 不能使用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463477 进入这个软件了之后，会出现“雪花”，就像过去电视收不到信号的那种，然后会点几次叉后就可以进入软件的主界面了，如果不点会一直“雪花”。 然后进去了之后会没办法导入视频，说是没有
<jiero> cherrot:  像我这样几天逛过多个城市的，招商银行肯定恨透了。。。9积分一餐好多次了。
<cherrot> 我怎么不知道还有这活动
<jiero> cherrot:  9积分那个啥
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 你在活着的同时，也在学习着，无论如何，你活着。--道格拉斯·亚当斯 
<jiero> huntxu 还不在。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2shWIE5E_AAB1tpNVIdQAALrVwGkwU4AAHXO228.jpg 妹子霸气外露啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家是否发现Ubuntu上网慢呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463478 老Thinkpad X200装了Ubuntu 14.04，感觉网速很慢，在这里发帖都失败，经常返回服务器无响应。发邮件也失败。 换了个MBP就觉得快很多，发帖很快成功，邮件也容易发出去。 恼火啊！ 后来网上搜索得知
<^k^>  ─> Ubuntu确实存在这样的问题，原因出DNS解析。这应该是老问题了。 我也试试是不是真的快一些了 ================ …
<victor_lai> linux为了加速DNS解析，使用DNS服务器，能快多少？
<jiero> 国内是有无线续杯的啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 美女FPP : 一美女坐公交时想放PP,但见边上坐了位老人,于是想了个办法。就用手在边上的玻璃窗上擦啊擦,就在擦玻璃的那顺间发出了（放屁）擦玻璃的响声。一旁的老人忍不住了便说:声音是遮掩得不错,但味道怎么办吗?
<croner> hello
<^k^> croner:点点点.  23:08
<croner> test empathy
<yunfan> oleh
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> leeeee: 你居然宰交大
<leeeee> == 你认错人了
<yunfan> 黄x斌
<croner> 错了
<leeeee> yunfan：哥你没吃药吧？
<croner> 吃了，而且不少
<yunfan> ip talks
<croner> 神在不在？
<Sm4rkey> cat trueusers.txt
<leeeee> 今天又不是周末
<leeeee> 怎么没人出来耍啊
<leeeee> 约会个什么劲啊
<leeeee> kk
<leeeee> 没人咩
<perr> leeeee: im here
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 最近追啥剧了
<perr> 没追.
<perr> 追了个美剧,半途而废
<perr> 这么晚不睡,赶紧睡吧,.我要睡了,bye
<onlylove> leeeee: 你有认识学物权的同学么
<leeeee> 怎么了
<leeeee> 我今天刚看了物权。。
<Moe_Icenowy> ？
<yunfan> 俄军入侵乌克兰了
<yunfan> 这下热闹了
<leeeee> 什么事啊。。
<leeeee> 不然我去睡了啊
<yang1> 请问一下，客户机的repo仓库怎么生成服务器端的repo仓库，困扰很久，望大神指点
<leeeee> onlylove：？？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，虚拟财产，比方qq号啥的
<onlylove> leeeee: 我突然想起，说是，qq所有权归腾讯
<leeeee> == 这个物权没有讲
<yunfan> onlylove: 还可以最高法解释法嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 国外不是有facebook用户挂了的么……
<yang1> 没人帮我解答吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说 你说的qq所有权归腾讯那是他们的条款  但是最高法可以解释法律 可以认为他们的做法无效啊
<leeeee> 我今天被不动产和动产都快折磨死了 你自己慢慢去查吧
<onlylove> 哦，这样
<leeeee> 虚拟财产的这种 物权法里没有
<AlexZou> :yang1 http://danbarber.me/using-git-for-deployment/
<^k^> AlexZou: ⇪ Using Git for Deployment - Dan Barber
<yunfan> onlylove: 就像你开个黑拳场所  签生死合同  虽然别人自愿签字 但是法律上也可以认为你这是无效合同嘛
<yang1> 客户机的repo仓库怎么生成服务器端的repo仓库,哪位大神知道！
<leeeee> 睡觉了
<leeeee> 白白
<guozhian> dajiahao
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-34-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:49:09 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-29
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 14.04有没有deadbeef的源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463480 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-08-29 6:22
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 中国项羽VS日本忍着 : 中国项羽VS日本忍着第四局,中国胜！ 原因:项羽举个鼎上台以后,忍着看到后吓得尿裤子,心里在想:"会不会把我压成肉馅的。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nOKIGfwrAAB0LIqfVdAAALrEwFGDRwAAHRE559.jpg 肚子了长芽芽啦,成精了
<jusss> 大家早上好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么用命令查看哪个进程占用了网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463481 怎么用命令查看哪个进程占用了网络？ 我想看看有哪些进程，占用了网络。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 2014-08-29 9:11
<jiero> 大家好。
<jiero> Destine: 早安。广州很热。
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  09:19
<roylez> jiero: 渣
 * roylez reboot
<jiero> 。。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 roy
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40918
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国家互联网信息办公室将负责全面监管互联网内容
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40922
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 地下实验证实太阳能量来自聚变
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40923
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 劫持温州有线电视机顶盒的黑客被捕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 右上角的系统托盘多了两个一样的无线图样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463482 我多手在usr /share/applications双击了一个无线图标,发现右上角多 了个出来.......然后我再次双击,又多了个出来,,,现在有3个一样的了,很不美观啊,怎么办... 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-08-29 9:41
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40925
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 摩托罗拉发生了什么？
<gfrog> win 1
<jusss> moto只是卖了手机部门吧，
<jusss> 就像ibm卖了pc这种不赚钱的部门，怎么文章都写成
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • DEEPIN 2014.1发布——快速·稳定·易用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463483 友情提醒 由于Compiz在虚拟机中性能不佳（Deepin 2014.1以Compiz作为窗口管理器），所以我们强烈建议各位将Deepin 2014.1直接安装在真实机器上，这样才能体验到Deepin 2014.1的华丽效果。 我们计划在未来
<jusss> 这个deepin 2014.1模仿苹果和win8严重呀
<onlylove> 干脆面又在发广告
<onlylove> 其实deepin目前就是u的定制
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本电池问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463484 笔记本装了linux大概一个月，都是插着电用的，电池没有卸下来，一个月时间从97到95了。 这个正常吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1796222799 — 2014-08-29 10:09
<jusss> 想回家
<wiiw> 行动
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的发行版能不能裁剪（做减法）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463486 如题，如果可以，大致的步骤应该是怎样的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hustlight — 2014-08-29 10:13
<qiao> iMadper: zao
<wiiw> 昨天从13.04升级到 13.10 很顺利
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<iMadper> qiao: 啥时候请客?~
<wiiw> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<iMadper> wiiw: 13.10也快停止支持了吧?
<qiao> iMadper: 啥时候你过来了请你。。
<qiao> iMadper: 问你个问题
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯，已经停了，我正在升级到14.04
<iMadper> qiao: 说.
<wiiw> 我用 awesome 的，应该没问题
<iMadper> wiiw: 恩, 这倒是.
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在的bios设置里是这样的   UEFI/Legacy Boot    [UEFI Only]
<iMadper> qiao: 恩, 这样只走uefi
<qiao> iMadper: 但是我插上U盘安装系统，我选择后，就又跳回到选择boot界面了
<wiiw> 正在检查新版 Ubuntu
<wiiw> 不再提供您的 Ubuntu 版本的支持。
<qiao> iMadper: 这样是不是是我的系统盘有问题？
<iMadper> qiao: 说明没有在你得u盘的正确位置找到正确的efi bootable file
<wiiw> ▶ sudo update-manager -c
<qiao> iMadper: 我是用 dd 刻的盘
<iMadper> qiao: 那没错
<qiao> iMadper: 所以，现在没搞懂，你留的文档里没有安装系统的部分。
<qiao> iMadper: 现在不知道是那步出错了。
<iMadper> qiao: 噗...
<qiao> iMadper: CSM support 是 [No]  这个没影响吧。
<iMadper> qiao: 首先, 你在你的笔记本里mount那个centos
<iMadper> qiao: csm就应该关
<iMadper> qiao: csm是给win7这种不完全支持efi的系统用的
<iMadper> qiao: 用 unetbootin来装吧
<qiao> iMadper: 接着说 mount 后
<iMadper> qiao: 用这个来刻盘
<iMadper> qiao: mount之后, 其实是要看\efi\boot\下面有没有BOOTX64 这个文件
<qiao> iMadper: 刻的盘里有 EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi  EFI/TRANS.TBl
<qiao> ima
<iMadper> qiao: 那其实没错...
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，有。。  BOOT64.CONF AND BOOT64.EFI
<iMadper> qiao: 我还是有办法.
<iMadper> qiao: 问问你老板, 要不要买我的上门技术支持
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 这玩意不支持pxe 安装吧。
<iMadper> qiao: 支持, 但是你桌子下面的pxe不支持uefi
<qiao> iMadper: 哦。。。我选择是pxe时会出现    Secure Boot, Image failed to verify with *access denied*. press any key to continue
<iMadper> qiao: 你开启secure boot了?
<iMadper> qiao: 关了它
<iMadper> qiao: 7才支持
<iMadper> qiao: rhel6不支持.
<qiao> iMadper:哦。。
<qiao> iMadper: 是这个影响我U盘安装时的不识别 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 7的GA的shim是买的微软的签名权, 6的没有.
<iMadper> qiao: 不确定.
<iMadper> qiao: 你先试试看
<iMadper> qiao: 应该还有别的问题.
<jiero> iMadper:  哪里好吃啊。
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<iMadper> qiao: 因为secure boot的问题的话, 你会看到报错的
<jiero> iMadper: 对了你同学在哪里？
<iMadper> jiero: 广州酒家的早茶.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，关了后还是一样的。。用U盘启动的话。
<iMadper> jiero: 我同学? 我同学都毕业好久了啊
<iMadper> qiao: dd is the preferred method now for 6.5 according to the CentOS documentation, but it unfortunately does not allow the flash drive to boot via UEFI.
<iMadper> qiao: 看来6时代不能用dd做
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，那我用unetboot做。。
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<qiao> iMadper: 那你当时测的时候没有这样安装过？
<jiero> iMadper: 我已经晚了呢。
<jiero> iMadper: 不过我吃早茶根本不敢啊，花费100都未必吃饱。。
<jiero> iMadper: 好贵，这边住宿比成都贵1倍啊。
<jiero> iMadper:  比重庆贵 30%  的感觉
<jiero> iMadper: 我的钱包支持不了了。出来20多天，已经耗费2000多了。去拉萨的话耗费就要少多了。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我, 不测, rhel6
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你们组舍不得买我的技术支持啊
<cherrot> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 生意不好做啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 创业吧~ 带我装逼带我飞
<iMadper> cherrot: 你看我这个方向. 怎么创业?
<cherrot> iMadper: 运维~~
<iMadper> cherrot: 去当销售倒是行 我吹水还是有一套的
<jiero> iMadper:  创业吧。
<iMadper> cherrot: 运维创业干嘛?
<iMadper> jiero: 没钱啊
<jiero> cherrot: 带走我
<jiero> iMadper:  创业吧。你去小城市就算有钱的了。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 没钱。
<cherrot> iMadper: 给创业公司写自动化运维脚本吧
 * jiero 才是真没钱。
<jiero> 信用卡要刷爆了。还没换。
<jiero> 账户里没钱，怎么还
<iMadper> cherrot: 你什么时候去?
<iMadper> cherrot: 运维, 我也干不来啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没技术啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 过完年拿完年终奖吧   好不容易加了薪 尼玛
<iMadper> cherrot: yooooooo
<iMadper> cherrot: 赞美老司机
<cherrot> iMadper: =。=
<cherrot> iMadper: 什么老司机
<iMadper> cherrot: 涨工资啊.
<iMadper> cherrot: 我来rh这么久了, 就普调的时候涨了6.25
<iMadper> cherrot: 换算成人民币, 500块钱.
<cherrot> iMadper: 主要是因为竞争对手涨价了  于是我们也涨价了
<iMadper> cherrot: 你们对手是谁啊?
<iMadper> cherrot: 帽帽的竞争对手是帽帽工资的好多倍也不见帽帽涨工资啊!!
<iMadper> cherrot: 帽帽操作系统的对手是oracle, 虚拟化对手是vmware, 云计算对手有一卡车, 哪个不比帽帽工资高?! cc mikecao qiao wangli billyway liuhangbin monson_
 * iMadper lol~ 帽帽员工一锅端
<jiero> cherrot: 你去哪里？
<wangli> iMadper, ....
<qiao> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> qiao: 还有潜伏的帽帽员工吗?
<cherrot> iMadper: 百度阿里网易 etc.
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 炸出这么多。。。。
<wangli> iMadper, 还有Jim
<cherrot> jiero: 没想好  startup吧
<iMadper> wangli: 放过jim了
<iMadper> cherrot: startup, 我可以帮你推贴贴
<jiero>  cherrot  。
<jiero> cherrot: 要玩什么？
<cherrot> iMadper: 感觉不好玩
<cherrot> iMadper: 一起玩耍吧！
<imtxc> iMadper: OTG 转接头真好用哎
<imtxc> cherrot: 老司机加薪了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 玩啥?
<cherrot> iMadper: 嗯哪
<cherrot> imtxc: 转接头
<cherrot> ？
<jusss> cherrot: sql 2008怎么把一个表备份到另一个数据库中？
<cherrot> jusss: 只用过mysql
<jiero> 。。。我不知道去哪里了？
<jiero> 。。。又不知道了
<jiero> 靠靠靠。
<jiero> 靠边站！
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊，居然支持鼠标
<iMadper> jiero: 广州沙面
 * cherrot 唉  郁闷   只想尽快走人
<iMadper> jiero: 我跟我妹子在那里吃过兰桂坊. huntxu跟他妹子在那里情定众生.
<iMadper> 终生
<jiero> iMadper:。。。你要杀我么。。。
<jusss> cherrot: 那mysql语句怎么写，把一个表备份到另一个数据库中
 * cherrot 情定众生 。。。。  huntxu 口味略重啊
<cherrot> jusss: mysqldump +  source
<jiero> huntxu 不理我了。
<cherrot> iMadper: 还有啥好去处没  想快乐滚蛋啊
<jiero> iMadper: 沙面是什么
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。我一个人啊。我讨厌旅游
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以看起来你完全没必要买蓝牙键盘啊
<iMadper> jiero: 那还不回家
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也想找靠谱的startup去呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 但是startup工资一般比较低吧?
<iMadper> cherrot: 我的要求是, 不比现在还低
<jiero> iMadper: 我是来看看这里。
<jiero> iMadper:  回家没啥好做的。
<fairywell28> startup的工资可能比大厂的高
<iMadper> fairywell28: 那是两轮融资之后的事情了
<fairywell28> 恩
<jiero> iMadper: 多数startup撑不到工资那么高
<iMadper> jiero: 我知
<jiero> iMadper: 我回原公司深圳分部蹭住去。。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 谁说的啊  拿到风投都比较阔绰 人少 但要求手活好
<iMadper> cherrot: 我没技术啊
<jiero> cherrot:  对啊，有不需要风投的。
<cherrot> iMadper: 那就来口活吧 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 而且, 我要求平了我现在的工资啊
<jiero> cherrot: 很多呢。上次不是有个某某厨房的招聘？
<jiero>  cherrot  下厨房那个来过
<jiero> iMadper  看不懂你。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<imtxc> cherrot: 你口活不错嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 你怎么知道的???
<iMadper> 啊哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 说错了
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140821/41669511_0.shtml#_zbs_zhengyu
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 长沙：婆媳为蒸鱼是否放姜争吵 男子掐死妻子|妻子|父母_凤凰资讯
<onlylove> 这TM都可以
<imtxc> cherrot: 你口活不行啊
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 在广州了，去深圳么。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这种新闻，跟段子的可信度差不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 信它你就输了
<onlylove> jiero: 去深圳找饭团
<onlylove> maplebeats: jiero要去你那，招呼好了
<mikecao> iMadper, oracle 面试上没去好像加黑名单了， vmware 不给我面试机会，怎么破
<iMadper> mikecao: 18摸
<mikecao> iMadper, 不回写代码，怎么破
<cherrot> imtxc: 真是够了。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 奔着double去
<onlylove> imtxc: 那割断安全绳的那孩子呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 介意msg不?
<cherrot> iMadper: come on
<jiero> imtxc: 我够了
<jiero> 抱歉了。
<jiero> iMadper cherrot imtxc 还有半小时我就一定要退房了。去哪里啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper imtxc  cherrot 我买了一个 86元的自助餐，作为今天明天的全部能量来源。
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦胚，我要饿死了就去吃你
<jiero> http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/quasado-opensources-gravit-web-based-design-tool
<^k^> ⇪ t: Quasado opensources Gravit, web-based design tool | Libre Graphics World
<fairywell28> mikecao, 转战
<fairywell28> 去别的工作一段，再转过来
<cherrot> jiero: 回家吧
<jiero> cherrot: ...
<jiero> cherrot: 为啥你们都叫我回家啊。
<cherrot> jiero: 在外面浪你也学不到什么
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。是的。我本来就什么都不想学精。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你想去哪记得带上我
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何没有必要？
<yunfan> jiero: 你他妈太奢侈了 昨天我还在考虑要不要资助你
<jiero> yunfan: 就是1天的住宿费用。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 去深圳
<yunfan> jiero: 你要是没钱了 就别住太贵的呗 可以青年旅舍
<jiero> yunfan: 啊。其实还没用。我在想是不是立刻买票去深圳。。。
<yunfan> 还能交到朋友 (or 炮友)
<jiero> yunfan: 我一直住青年旅舍。
<yunfan> jiero: 好吧  那这个青年旅社涨价了
<jiero> yunfan: 喜欢混住间。
<cherrot> onlylove: 等年底就找机会去
<jiero> yunfan:  价格都是60 最低
<jiero> yunfan: 啊。还有23分钟。去哪里呢。
<yunfan> jiero: 那考虑下更便宜的
<jiero> yunfan: 没有啊。最低就是60
<jiero> yunfan: 在成都我住6元的，10元，免费的都有
<jiero> yunfan: 如果呆在成都，我可以蹭吃蹭住月把。
<yunfan> jiero: 不一定非要青年旅社
<yunfan> jiero: 你现在肉身在哪里？
<wiiw> jiero: 哪有这么便宜的
<jiero> yunfan: 广州
<wiiw> 下次我发达了，我替你交房租！
<jiero> wiiw: 。。。
<fairywell28> 写代码的最不值钱
<jiero> fairywell28: 胡说把。
<fairywell28> 你没发现自己的光芒吗？
<wiiw> 下次我发达了，送你10万
<iMadper> fairywell28: 胡说吧. 这个频道里 adam8157, 写代码的, 一天20w的收入
<yunfan> jiero: 去广州了啊  额
<onlylove> 喵的公司的web邮箱，明明邮件都读了，还显示有未读邮件，几个意思！
<wiiw> iMadper: 哪有这么高的工资
<iMadper> wiiw: 大家都知道啊
<fairywell28> 试试管理、市场、行政，发展前景不错
<wiiw> adam厉害啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 说好的一小时20w呢！
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是一天???
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得是一秒钟的
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 那只是表面收入吧 还没计算灰色渠道呢
<eexp> onlylove: 恩。 iMadper 这家伙吹牛。明明是一秒钟。
<wiiw> 卧虎藏龙
<eexp> wiiw: 小傻瓜
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我有钱了！
<jiero> lol
<eexp> jiero: 你得色啥
<wiiw> jiero: 怎么快就有钱了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 记录下ubuntu下boost安装注意事项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463492 ubuntu下安装完整的boost库 首先最重要的是libboost-dev 然后要用到内存池需要用到libboost-system-dev 以及libboost-filesystem-dev 统计信息: 发表于 由 mobilefzb — 2014-08-29 11:41
<yunfan> 一秒钟20亿
<wiiw> 这么
 * eexp 估计 jiero 卖了初夜。
<jiero> wiiw: 钱包里只有40的伤不起啊
<yunfan> wiiw: 找到客户了？
<onlylove> 刚才还说信用卡刷爆了没法还，现在就有钱了，你几个意思！jiero
<yunfan> 包吃包住包操
<jiero> eexp: 。。。卖不出去
<jiero> onlylove: 还是还不了啊。
<wiiw> jiero: 40也叫有钱了？
<jiero> onlylove: 不过信用卡是下个月还款。有钱未必就是能补充上去。。。
<eexp> 40张信用卡
<jiero> wiiw: 等会儿退回押金就有80了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为他打了个电话给他哥
<jiero> eexp: 可惜我只有一张3000额度。
<wiiw> yunfan: 什么客户？
<yunfan> 用40快买张假信用卡  然后疯狂套现
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<yunfan> loop
<eexp> jiero: 可以拆东墙补西墙。
<wiiw> jiero: 套现不还是要还嘛
<jiero> eexp: 人生一直都是这样不是，都不是生产者。
<jiero> wiiw: 我没套现！就是花上了！
<jiero> eexp: 赞助。。。没去长沙找你，真失败啊。经过了
<wiiw> jiero: 农民可以自己种菜养牛
<jiero> eexp: 现在在广州。
<eexp> 蛙。广州好多黑人。你去找找，卖出去。
<jiero> eexp yunfan  onlylove  imtxc  iMadper cherrot  青年旅舍经常有漂亮妹妹啊
<eexp> 你还要漂亮的哦。lol
<eexp> 我以为你只要钱
<jiero> eexp: 漂亮妹妹睡身边陪聊天最好了。
<jiero> lainme: ？
<yunfan> 我相信你在广州能够找到合适的途径干这事的
<yunfan> 当然去深证更好
<yunfan> imtxc: 上次让你给我买的wrtnode开发板  现在出正式的了  简直就是个u盘板子
<wiiw> jiero: 没钱可以申请低保，每月可以拿到300元
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • nginx: 80端口一直被占用，查不出是谁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463493 启动nginx显示80端口被占用 nginx: [emerg] bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in use) lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ lsof -i:80 lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ fuser -n tcp 80 lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ sudo /usr/local/nginx/sbin/ngin
<^k^>  ─> x nginx: [emerg] bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in use) nginx: [emerg] bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in …
<jiero> wiiw: 。。。我在他乡吧
<wiiw> jiero: 老家不好吗？
<jiero> wiiw: 独在异乡为异客
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵
 * wiiw 吃饭
<yunfan> wiiw: 广州有这种德政？
<wiiw> yunfan: 都有的。
<jiero> yunfan: 我饿。。。
<eexp> 户口不在，也有？
<wiiw> 特别是残废的，不能打工的
<slucx> 谁玩过lua
<eexp> 岂不是可以全国轮流拿300
<wiiw> 不然打工就有最低工资，1200元
<wiiw> 公安部联网了
<lainme> jiero: 什么事？
<eexp> 这是政府的地方政策吧。联网？
<jiero> lainme: 几天后以后去找你玩。
<eexp> 还公安？
<yunfan> wiiw: 关键是只是申请 对吧
<yunfan> wiiw: 是否能拿到呢
<eexp> 民政局还差不多
<wiiw> 反正查身份证很容易
<lainme> jiero: 哦。好
 * wiiw 真吃饭
<eexp> wiiw: 你取过，才有发言权
<jiero> 还有十分钟。
<yunfan> 如果能拿到 我觉得还不错  既然政府给了他们条活路  可以考虑帮助他们搞养殖
<jiero> 。。。
<wiiw> 我猜测的
<yunfan> wiiw: 你这个大坑爹  你这样说就好像说 xx是代表人民的利益的
<eexp> yunfan: 挖挖 wiiw 多大了。这家伙说话不靠谱，像小孩子。
<jusss> onlylove: dba的工资怎么样?
<jiero> 靠。。。饿扁了。。。
<yunfan> eexp: 这人你认识的 就是以前的大小眼 他不过是换个nick
<eexp> 不知道年纪
<yunfan> 以前那个 fvw怎么不来了
<jiero> 前天饿了一天，昨天吃了一碗饭一个菜一碗汤和一小盒饭，今天还没吃。
<eexp> 那个是abing
<yunfan> eexp: 这还用搜？ 他之前huntuxu差不多
<yunfan> 搞不好就比我小个一两岁
<jusss> yunfan: 谁是大小眼？
<eexp> 以前的另外一个bot
<yunfan> http://www.ikk.me/about.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 关于 - KK 的博客
<yunfan> 酷K祥
<yunfan> 6
<yunfan>  (@酷K祥) 酷K祥
<yunfan>  广东广州
<yunfan> 在校学生  华南理工大学广州汽车学院 更多资料
<yunfan> 所以说  可以玩新浪微博  千万不要认证腾讯微博
<eexp> wiiw: 你萝莉控
<eexp> 2D色情？
<eexp> 下次去广州，折腾他
<jiero> wiiw: 你在广州？
<jiero> wiiw: 请我吃饭！
<yunfan> 无聊
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 我也要去吃饭了
<jiero>  走了。
<MoeIcenowy> 呃
<MoeIcenowy> 琳广东广雅中学的
<onlylove> 跑了……
<wiiw> eexp: 我是大妈控，大小通吃
<nyfair> wiiw: 老司机
<wiiw> nyfair: ...
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40929
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员对中国医改前景悲观
<nyfair> 作者之一的哈佛大学经济学教授箫庆伦说，这与先前向全民提供更平等医疗服务的政策相违背
<nyfair> 米国狗也好意思说天朝医改？还是去古巴吧
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40924
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国网络安全官员用Tor浏览儿童色情被抓
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，萝莉才是正义
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/openpctv-1-0.html
<nyfair> 这破玩意还在更新？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenPCTV 1.0 — LinuxTOY
<nyfair> 天朝sb就喜欢hook开源垃圾
 * onlylove 拜牛牛房东 nyfair
 * nyfair 喷完米国喷天朝
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:53
<wiiw> > rand
<^k^> wiiw: Timeout, 超时。。
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<imtxc> wiiw: momo
<qiao> iMadper: 我用CD进入安装界面了。。需要手动去分区么。？
<iMadper> qiao: 不需要
<qiao> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> qiao: rhel7会识别出来, 帮你分一个esp出来
<iMadper> qiao: 6估计也可以
<qiao> iMadper: 目前还没有提示错误。
<iMadper> qiao: 不会有错误的.
<iMadper> qiao: 你们不买我的上门技术支持啊
<iMadper> qiao: 不开心啊
<qiao> iMadper: 老板会说自己搞定的。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你都没试过, 怎么会知道!
<qiao> iMadper: 你丫的，你也没有安装过rhel6啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 但是我可以凭借丰富的经验打败你!
<qiao> iMadper: 啧啧。。
<qiao> iMadper: 赞 经验 壕 ～
<nyfair> qiao: 首席，发月饼！
<qiao> nyfair: 擦，我也想吃月饼～
<qiao> iMadper: 壕，也不发个月饼。
<iMadper> qiao: 你们组不发嘛?
<iMadper> qiao: 我们组也不发啊
<qiao> iMadper: 。。你都是带帽子的人了。。也不给频道里的众人发个月饼啥的。。
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<iMadper> qiao: 每人kick一次差不多
<imtxc> qiao: 有月饼发不
<eexp> nextalk.im 干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> Title: NexTalk-简单专业的网站即时消息 (@ nextalk.im)
<nyfair> qiao: 公司发的月饼被老妈送人了
<qiao> nyfair: 都有月饼发，真好。。
<wiiw> 13.10 升级到 14.04 成功
<wiiw> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nyfair> qiao: 好毛，都是外服钱多得没地方花打赏的。犹太姥会发就奇怪了
<wiiw> 就是网速不给力
<nyfair> wiiw: 老司机，说好的福利呢
<wiiw> nyfair: 什么福利
 * slucx 刚入了一个ipad mini，为啥摄像头很花？？
<slucx> 求解
<yunfan> slucx: 换一个
<slucx> 是个例吗？
<slucx> 摄像头照出来跟马赛克一样
<wiiw> ▶ ps -e f | wc -l
<wiiw> 122
<wiiw> slucx: 山寨的ipad ?
<slucx> 京东买的
<wiiw> 我的联想 A898t+ 摄像头很清楚
<slucx> 苹果被咬过的
<wiiw>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<wiiw> Mem:          3.8G       497M       3.3G        35M        62M       297M
<slucx> 擦，莫非是因为没有闪过灯，昨天傍晚拍的，我还以为mini有自动打马赛克的功能呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你写简历了么
<wiiw> 发现升级到 13.10 就有个警告:
<iMadper> cherrot: 去哪儿啊? 带上我呗
<wiiw> [   18.926645] systemd-udevd[1159]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event': No such file or directory
<wiiw>  默认打开方式的配置文件在哪里:  ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<mikecao> iMadper, sep 发是什么
<iMadper> mikecao: 啥玩意儿?
<mikecao> iMadper, esp
<iMadper> mikecao: esp...
<iMadper> mikecao: EFI System Partition
<iMadper> mikecao: 渣渣.
<wiiw> 升级到 14.04 , 仍旧提示                'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event': No such file or directory
<mikecao> iMadper, ....RHEL7 默认安装有吗？
<mikecao> 没有把。。。
<eexp> iMadper: 这是薇菜？改卖菜了？
<iMadper> mikecao: 如果你是efi的及其, 就有
<iMadper> eexp: 啊???/
<iMadper> eexp: ee, 你说啥呢?~
<eexp> mikecao: 是谁呢？
<eexp> 额。是cao...不是cai
<mikecao> eexp, 哥是新人
<eexp> 新人都称哥了。这世道
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/318292
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【无线网卡驱动问题】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463498 我在X450JF上安装了Ubuntu14.04系统。可是进入系统后却不能打开无线网络（点击打开就自动关上了），请问是要下载无线网卡的驱动吗？ 我应该在哪里下载，并且如何在Linux上安装？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 keloli — 2014-08-29 12:58
<eexp> 最近有人试图使用您的密码登录您的 Google 帐户。此人使用的是电子邮件客户端之类的应用或移动设备。
<eexp> 我们阻止了此次登录尝试，以防黑客入侵您的帐户。请查看该登录尝试的详细信息：
<elderdriver> eexp: 蛤蛤
<elderdriver> eexp: 我用一次vpn就会这样
<elderdriver> eexp: 所以现在改用qq了
<eexp> 用im+登录的。就这样
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 官方发布中标麒麟桌面操作系统XP替换版下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463503 官方已推出了中标麒麟桌面操作系统XP替换版的下载，欢迎下载体验，下载包含中标麒麟桌面操作系统个人版、DELL OEM操作系统预装版。 中标麒麟桌面操作系统——安全、可靠、好用、易
<imtxc> eexp: 我刚来这里的时候不是也自称哥么
<eexp> 。。。
<wiiw> why lsb show  core-2.0-ia32
<wiiw> ▶ lsb_release -v
<wiiw> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<elderdriver> 眉清目秀虎背熊腰
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开发者指责小米系统全盘复制Xposed：还故意不署原作者名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463504 来源：TechWeb 据androidbeat网站报道，已经背负“MIUI 6抄袭苹果”、“侵犯用户隐私”罪名的小米又面临一项新的指控：小米系统MIUI全盘复制了开源系统Xposed的众多内容。androidb
<^k^>  ─> eat 网站发表了一篇《小米复制了Xposed框架，但提都没提Xposed开发者》（Xiaomi forked Xposed framework for MIUI without …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Docker仅次于OpenStack成为最受欢迎的云开源项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463505 来源：TechTarget中国 就在一年前，Solomon Hykes创造了开源Docker项目。此后Docker的人气一路飙升。 在最近Linux基金会参与的一项调查中，Docker仅次于OpenStack成为最受欢迎的云开源项目。 相比
<adam8157> mikecao: 小瘦
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, [shy]
<eexp> oops'
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2014年操作系统 桌面端Linux玩完了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463506 来源：中关村在线 如今，Linux出现在每个地方，从家用设备到领先市场的安卓移动操作系统，不一而足。可以说无处不在，但桌面端除外。 对于大公司中负责桌面系统部署的主管们来说，Linux操作系
<^k^>  ─> 统一度被誉为是企业最终用户的救星。由于价格低得令人难以置信比如说操作系统本身免费，只有支持方案 …
<elderdriver> xposed不是apache协议么，又不是gpl的，养猪场黑小米真是丧心病狂
<onlylove> iMadper: 每人踢一次，你真敢？
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
<elderdriver> 总之，g婊生态圈就是JB乱
<onlylove> 家魔仕的杯子好么
<iMadper> 只知道膳魔师...
<onlylove> iMadper: <iMadper> qiao: 每人kick一次差不多
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个怎么了?
<elderdriver> 可以买棒子货
<onlylove> 不知道啊……那算了，公司在芭莎网买了点东西，我看有个这样的杯子，还有一套骨瓷的，不知道怎么选
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是问下你敢不
<iMadper> onlylove: 敢啥?????????
<iMadper> 不知道在说什么....
<onlylove> iMadper: 每人kick一次啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 别卖萌
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥要每个人kick一次? 你敢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不敢啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 要不你发月饼吧
 * iMadper 莫名其妙
<iMadper> onlylove: 看电影呢, 不跟你鬼扯了
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己看你和首席 qiao的log
<wiiw> http://www.36kr.com/p/214927.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 8点1氪：Google X部门无人机快递项目—Project Wing，已闭关修炼两年 | 36氪
<elderdriver> g婊-专注垃圾制造15年
<wiiw> 无人机快递项目+1
<adam_magic_pack> elderdriver: 老司机!!!
<adam_magic_pack> elderdriver: 老司机你不理我!!!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 老司机很忙，你这个信用卡老司机还没给我解释软妹币卡和双币卡还有多币卡的区别
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 首先, VISA和银联是两个卡组织, VISA能发美元卡欧元卡日元卡人民币卡, 银联也可以发美元卡港币卡人民币卡等等, 非人民币的少见而已
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我说的是，软妹币单币卡和多币卡的区别！不是卡组织
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 双币卡是个错误概念, 实际上说的是双标卡(有单币双币卡, 但是极少见你们说的不是)
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你又抬杠, 我说了"首先" 你别着急
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你来给说下那个全币种卡
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那你慢慢酝酿
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 双标卡是因为visa等以前不能进入中国, wto协议后才可以, 于是双标, visa标走美元或者欧元或者日元等等, 银联走人民币
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 以上说的走美元或者人民币都是说最后还款
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 但实际上所有的卡都是全币卡, 所有的! 没有说银联刷不了欧元, 即使是还人民币的银联卡
 * onlylove 求澄清被银行炒作的概念
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 现在所谓的全币卡就是少了货币转换费而已, 因为visa等国外卡组织有外汇管制, 要转一下, 银联不存在, 银联人民币卡一直都是全币卡
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 就说到这, 不懂就算了, 懂也没有什么实际意义, 你偏要抬杠刺激我讲给你听累死我了
<onlylove> 好吧……大概理解了
<onlylove> 可是银联貌似还是不如VISA用的多……
<onlylove> 类似JCB，在国内
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我去呆湾的时候VISA比银联多很多, 路边电话亭都需要VISA或者Master的EMV芯片卡
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 听说大毛开始打算用银联替换visa
<onlylove> jusss: DBA工资很高，看你有那能力不
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 健腹轮去, 懒得说, 这里头还有汇率问题, dcc问题, 记账和还款货币问题, emv和pboc问题, emvco问题, 自动购汇问题, 自动人民币入账问题, 外汇管制问题................
<onlylove> 瓦擦，adam_magic_pack是银行专家
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你为毛不去金融机构上班
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 因为还差得远
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 摸到天花板了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 懂这些最多就是个银行的客服经理
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不觉得银行客服懂这么多
<jusss> onlylove: 木有
<onlylove> jusss: 去搜dbanotes，看那个大牛，貌似在大理remote，在猫猫上班
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我终于理解你为啥想要emv芯片卡了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 大理, 王聪? 他现在美国
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: http://dbanotes.net/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ DBA Notes | 闲思录 - 创业感悟 网站架构 性能优化 技术评论 | 闲思录 - 创业感悟 网站架构 性能优化 技术评论
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你这句话有两个毛病, 1, 这只是冰山一角, 你不应该能理解 2, PBOC也是一种EMV芯片卡(虽然名义上不是), 我要得是VSDC芯片卡
 * adam_magic_pack 哈哈哈 我故意的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: momo
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 搜了下，冯大辉？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 和rh无关吧
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 忘了，印象里面是在谁家remote在大理找了个媳妇
<iMadper> 王聪.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:56
<elderdriver> adam_magic_pack: 姥司机姥司机
<elderdriver> adam_magic_pack: 姥司机你不理我!!!
<adam_magic_pack> elderdriver: 老司机...
<elderdriver> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1366109
<^k^> elderdriver: ⇪ 印度女子逼男友买小米示真爱 嫌买iPhone太容易 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<onlylove> 瓦擦！
<onlylove> 还有这事！
<onlylove> elderdriver: 据Faking News 8月27日报道
<onlylove> elderdriver: faking news……这名字真的好么
<elderdriver> http://www.fakingnews.firstpost.com/2014/08/girl-asks-boyfriend-to-buy-her-a-xiaomi-mobile-from-flipkart-to-prove-his-love/
<^k^> elderdriver: ⇪ Girl asks boyfriend to buy her a Xiaomi mobile from Flipkart to prove his love | Faking News
<adam_magic_pack> 天苍苍野茫茫 良家妇女爱流氓
<elderdriver> Faking News常被称作“印度版洋葱新闻”，跟洋葱新闻一样，它也是专门报道“假新闻”，用伪造的假新闻来批评印度时政和社会。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 痞子配娇娘，都是有定论的
<elderdriver> onlylove: 我要扶她毛妹
<onlylove> elderdriver: 你把大毛结婚那对给拆了去
<imtxc> 唉
<elderdriver> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1365813
<^k^> elderdriver: ⇪ 美国18岁青年自杀未遂被警方16枪射杀 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<elderdriver> onlylove: 这样不好，那俩我都要
<onlylove> elderdriver: 米帝警方果然善解人意
<onlylove> elderdriver: 那俩有个不是的
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:17
<elderdriver> 妈（guo）妈（jia）再也不用担心我（ren）的（kou）学（guo）习（duo）了
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你又不嗨森
<hamo> iMadper: 我发现不能用ip+端口做迷药
<hamo> iMadper: 秘钥
<iMadper> hamo: 不够长度?
<iMadper> hamo: ip + 端口然后sha1
<iMadper> hamo: 这个不是秘要呀
<hamo> iMadper: 主秘钥嘛
<hamo> iMadper: 这样就是明文了
<iMadper> hamo: 主密码
<iMadper> hamo: 为啥是明文???
<iMadper> hamo: 哦, 你要每次配置指定不同的?
<iMadper> hamo: 口以
<iMadper> hamo: OpenSSL::PKCS5.pbkdf2_hmac_sha1
<hamo> iMadper: 加密方法如果是固定的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请款Mac如何安装Ubuntu 14.04。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463508 要是那么容易我就不会来了... 我的Mac现在已经不能改动分区表了，所以想把Ubuntu安装在U盘上。（我的机子现在有OS X和Win7两个系统） 在虚拟机里完成完整版安装到U盘的操作后，使用rEFIt引导开机，在
<hamo> iMadper: 秘钥又能从包里读出来
<hamo> iMadper: 那不就是明文了么
<hamo> iMadper: 对不？
<elderdriver> 很多人的无线路由器都设密码，不在家的时候还会关，一点互联网分享的精神都没有。我就一直开着无线路由器，也从不设密码，让周围的人可以搜到我的信号，连接成功，我就会很开心。虽然我没有装宽带，但我觉得这已经不重要了，因为我给了他们人生中最重要的东西：希望
<adam_magic_pack> elderdriver: Meimei你坐床头，Lilei在按上肘，嗯嗯啊啊，Nice to meet you！
<maplebeats> 罗姐人呢
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • HI大家下午好，问个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463510 我在ubuntu下使用kvm安装了个rhel6.3系统，在virtual machine manager使用IDE CDOM连接ISO文件后，请问这个iso文件挂载在rhel系统的哪个目录？ 在/media目录找过了，没找到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kruze — 2014-08-29 15
<^k^>  ─> :42
<maplebeats> 谁招人的，我发简历
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 企鹅咋了
<elderdriver> http://h.acfun.tv/t/4187558?page=1
<^k^> elderdriver: ⇪ No.4187558 - AC匿名版
<jusss> elderdriver: 你这种生活态度非常好，
<elderdriver> maplebeats: 快发裸照，nyfair@qq.com
<jusss> elderdriver: 你电脑是不是也没设密码呀
<elderdriver> jusss: 我的ubuntu论坛密码,asdfg，你们随便用
<jusss> elderdriver: qq密码呢
<jusss> elderdriver: 还有银行卡号 密码
<elderdriver> jusss: 滚
<hamo> jusss: 要开号和密码又没用
<jusss> hamo: 网银呀，
<hamo> jusss: 网银要卡号密码没用啊
<hamo> jusss: 你得要网银密码
<jusss> hamo: 哦
 * hamo 谁招人的，把我也带上
 * adam_magic_pack +1
 * jusss 谁招人，带上我
 * elderdriver +2
<cherrot> hamo: adam_magic_pack 壕们还让我活不活了。。
 * elderdriver 最近我妈老是给我读微信上的垃圾鸡汤文，怎么办？
<cherrot> iMadper: 我干的活没技术含量 不开心
<cherrot> elderdriver: 你该找个对象了
<elderdriver> cherrot: 你给我介绍个扶她毛妹
<cherrot> elderdriver: 扶她毛是谁。。
<jusss> cherrot: 我干的活跟每天就是点各种框框，更不开心
<hamo> cherrot: 你干啥的？
<cherrot> hamo: web开发啊
<hamo> cherrot: 赞
<hamo> iMadper: 我就选16bit的用户名了啊
<cherrot> hamo: 赞个黑毛啊
<hamo> iMadper: 16bit估计够了
 * adam_magic_pack 没活儿干 不开心
<hamo> iMadper: 我觉得还是需要主密钥
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 把你那个ipv6的修了啊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧去on-site
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我可以啊
<adam_magic_pack> 可以onsite
<hamo> iMadper: ^^^
<hamo> iMadper: 快去跟sean说
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我说的没活干不是这个...
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我还没收到合同 555
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈哈
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 裁员呜呜
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 呜呜
<iMadper> hamo: 多长都行, 我们随机数补足啊
<hamo> iMadper: 我说生成的协议里面
 * adam_magic_pack 这个昵称又骄傲又忧伤啊混蛋
<iMadper> hamo: 主秘钥必须需要啊.
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 感觉不适合呗，能力不足，不适合当运维
<iMadper> hamo: 而且, 对称加密, aes就可以固定长度的input 返回一个固定长度的output
<jusss> 每天都不开心
<adam_magic_pack> +1
<jusss> 不想干这个工作
<jusss> 最讨厌繁复的鼠标操作，还真干了这行
<jusss> 真恶习死了
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 鼠标猴子和键盘猴子, 都一样
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我记不住呀，鼠标操作
<mugebjgd> jusss, 换工作
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 建立帐套，点5次鼠标进部门档案录入资料，点5次鼠标进个人档案录入，点n次鼠标供应商分类 供应商档案 客户分类 客户档案 录入期初余额 设置凭证类别 填制凭证 记账 期间损益结转 结账 反结账 关帐 ，这一趟下来点鼠标最少过百次了，还都要记住
<jusss> 这还只是一个总账模块
<jusss> 还有n个其它更复杂的模块
<jusss> 点鼠标能点死
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 换吧, 这么年轻, 不着急定型
<wiiw> jusss: 软件不够智能
<wiiw> Redmine 2.5.2.devel
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你能力不足让我怎么活啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我还指望你和 cherrot带带呢
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋, 丢三落四的, 给德国人一连串发了三封邮件
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: cherrot 老司机们带带我
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 壕请包养我
<iMadper> hamo: 怎么string to []byte啊?
<hamo> iMadper: []byte(blahbalh)
<iMadper> hamo: 哦.
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 没人要呀
<cherrot> hamo: 这是啥语法
<hamo> cherrot: go
<cherrot> hamo: 带我装B带我Go吧~
<hamo> cherrot: 你要给我生猴子？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper 拜见妹子壕
<cherrot> hamo: 如果要用Go做分布式的应用，有木有现成的库实现不同节点的消息通信？  就跟erlang那样
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子.
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜见妹子.
<hamo> happyaron: 拜见妹子.
<hamo> cherrot: 有
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<happyaron> hamo: 跟你有嘛关系
<happyaron> iMadper cherrot 妈蛋的
<cherrot> hamo: great 叫什么？ 我先mark了
<hamo> cherrot: 有个nsq
<hamo> cherrot: https://github.com/bitly/nsq
<^k^> ⇪ t: bitly/nsq · GitHub
<cherrot> hamo: 是个消息队列实现   倒也应该能满足要求了
<hamo> cherrot: 你说 erlang那种actor那种？
<eexp> adam_mag1c_pack: 把你pack成十六进制
<cherrot> hamo: 对
<hamo> cherrot: 以前有个netchan...后来go1.0发布的时候移掉了
<hamo> cherrot: 不知道为啥
<hamo> cherrot: 貌似没有了
<cherrot> hamo: 说白了都是协程嘛   actor是协程，golang也是协程
<hamo> cherrot: 本机都是协程嘛
<hamo> cherrot: 分布式的就不是了
<hamo> cherrot: 分布式就是封装了socket的协程了
<hamo> cherrot: 关键是socket
<cherrot> hamo: erlang不过是屏蔽了分布式和本机的区别
<cherrot> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> cherrot: 貌似go现在还没有吧
<hamo> cherrot: 而且Actor据说比go 现在的message 机制还厉害，不过我还没研究过
<cherrot> hamo: 带我装逼带我Go~
<hamo> cherrot: 你要给我生猴子？
<cherrot> hamo: =。=
<elderdriver> 用桑巴和windows共享，有没有替代方案？
<elderdriver> cherrot: go is gone
<cherrot> elderdriver: why ?
<adam_mag1c_pack> eexp: momo
<wiiw> elderdriver: ftp, scp
<eexp> hamo	cherrot: 你要给我生猴子？ <----------- 什么状况？
<eexp> 不能生蛤蟆么
<cherrot> eexp: 黑毛生蛤蟆
<eexp> 似乎他要跨界，要猴子
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/09/11/bill_joys_greatest_gift/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Bill Joy's greatest gift to man – the vi editor • The Register
<onlylove> jusss: vi不是一晚上写的，也不是一个周末写的
<onlylove> jusss: Linux Mag then asked: "So you didn't really write vi in one weekend like everybody says?"
<onlylove> No. It took a long time. It was really hard to do because you've got to remember that I was trying to make it usable over a 300 baud modem.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于磁盘空间问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463512 完全新手，ubuntu12.04，突然提示空间不足。 硬盘是SSD 120G的，用df -hl查看 ------------------------------------------------------- Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1 79G 75G 209M 100% / udev 16G 4.0K 16G 1% /dev tmpfs 6.3G 808K 6.3G 1% /run
<^k^>  ─> none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 16G 412K 16G 1% /run/shm --------------------------------------------------------- udev、tmpfs和最后no …
<jusss> onlylove: 我说的是emacs呀，不是vi呀
<maplebeats> adam_mag1c_pack: 壕，求包养
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得写不出vi就能写出emacs来？
<jusss> onlylove: 某文章写道，Guy Steele和RMS在神交了一晚上之后写出了emacs
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我昨晚想了一晚上，写了个破简历出来，不知道投哪儿
<onlylove> jusss: 神交了一晚上，然后开始写吧
<onlylove> jusss: 很多东西都是没影的，比方说，一个周末写了vi
<onlylove> jusss: 他自己都出来否认了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 等年后拿完年终奖呗 不然多亏
<mapleray> maplebeats.....
<maplebeats> cherrot: 就那点钱？
<maplebeats> cherrot: IEG发10个月
<maplebeats> mapleray: hello
<cherrot> maplebeats: ：（
<hamo> maplebeats: 企鹅这个确实太不合理了
<hamo> maplebeats: 明显打击员工工作积极性嘛
<jusss> onlylove: Guy Steele现在还记得那天晚上是多么的美妙，RMS把手搭在他的肩上，两人不用说话，只要对一下眼神边知道要说的话，Guy Steele在一晚上及写出来了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 发10个月啥，我司年终奖大概半个月工资
<maplebeats> hamo: 这叫，有钱就是爸爸，没钱给我滚蛋
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你的半个月顶我十个月吧！
<hamo> maplebeats: 这个IEG是啥部门？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 大概不到3K
<yunfan> onlylove: 来两盘？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这是以前发过的同事说的，我去年入职时间不够，不能发
<onlylove> jusss: 和 yunfan打cs去
<yunfan> eexp 可还打枪？
<elderdriver> 我是王思聪，大家有什么想买的东西吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: ssjj.4399.com 双线一区 我等你
<alvin_rxg> Title: 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏 (@ 4399.com)
<onlylove> yunfan: 老大，我在上班，不敢玩命啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在虽然不爽，好歹有人发钱，被炒了就没人发钱了
<maplebeats> hamo: game
<hamo> maplebeats: 那肯定
<hamo> maplebeats: 打腾讯帝国都靠小学生这点点卡和装备钱呢
<hamo> maplebeats: s/打/大
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我打算先去投一个开发位置，不行就去投个IEG运维，再不行就去WXG，再再不行，回老家
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你这是转岗啊，就这么喜欢鹅厂。。  转岗怎么转？ bole ?
<hamo> maplebeats: 为啥不换个公司？
<hamo> maplebeats: 真爱？
<adam_mag1c_pack> hamo: 可能是因为同事
<jusss> onlylove: 找到了 http://www.vaikan.com/extreme-pair-programming-guy-steele-and-stallman/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 极限结对编程 – Guy Steele and Richard Stallman | 外刊IT评论
<onlylove> jusss: 最终，他们设法使这个漂亮的打印程序源代码减少到100行之内
<jusss> onlylove: 斯蒂尔说他发现Stallman那时也是即感到愉快又感到惊讶。“之后我的第一反应就是：这是一次绝妙的体验，感受强烈，我想我此生不可能再遇到那样的感觉了。”
<jusss> onlylove: 你关注点错了
<onlylove> jusss: 我关注的是，一晚上的emacs
<onlylove> jusss: 没干货别在我面前瞎扯，你没事和nyfair多学学，
<onlylove> jusss: 说服人要有理有据
<onlylove> jusss: 你这个文章是结对编程
<maplebeats> hamo: 干一年就走掉了，会不会被人感觉不稳重
<hamo> maplebeats: 那倒是
<hamo> maplebeats: 先看看能转岗不
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 教学中碰到的系统和程序问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463515 以下为12.04系统 1、用户账户不能用鼠标切换输入法 2、登录小键盘不亮，登录后不使用也不亮，需要使用一次后行 3、登录名不能自动刷新，需要注销后才行 4、火狐图标上的提示是英文；firefox，实
<^k^>  ─> 际上我们给别人讲的都是“火狐” 5、登录点太多太快会卡死 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-08-29 17:25
<onlylove> maplebeats: 见仁见智
<douglas67> k又出来调皮了
<yunfan> onlylove: 每次我去打都要冷场
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把人都打跑了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 别随便欺负小学生啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 经常大比分  本来是一方面在虐另外一方 结果我加入了被虐的那一方
<yunfan> onlylove: 小学生根本不在乎这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把人都打跑了谁和你玩
<maplebeats> 我了个操，调试一个函数我花了一下午
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才玩的一场 还有人民币玩家 许多金婵婵的武器
<maplebeats> 框架这报错真不是给人看的
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以碰到实在不行的 我都用手枪
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后人想，靠，手枪都把我软妹币玩家打成这样，肯定是挂，不玩了！
 * onlylove 作死挤破了个痘痘
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵 越是人民币玩家技术越不行啊 很正常的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 经常我一个人 mvp ace全拿 但是我们这边输了  都是猪队友
<onlylove> yunfan: 猪队友没救的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这种fps游戏还好点，运气好了一人挑对面，我玩的游戏，副本遇到猪队友没法办啊，灭团灭到想砸电脑
 * onlylove 继续处理痘痘，可惜没酒精
<wangsicong> onlylove: 老司机，带我刷副本
<yunfan_> onlylove: 嗯  我喜欢猪队友 除非对方有个跟我一样的人 其实猪队友等于对方都让我杀
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不过就怕猪队友扔雷
<wangsicong> yunfan: 猪队友你好，猪队友再见
<onlylove> wangsicong: 你还需要刷？直接用钱砸死运营
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 键盘乱掉的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463516 仅适用于安装完成后键盘映射正确，但是由于自己折腾把键盘映射弄乱的同学。 我想改键盘映射，下了一个名为 xkeycaps 的软件，然后就把自己的键盘映射弄乱了～（这个时候你会发现你有鼠标是多么得幸福！！
<^k^>  ─> ！） 解决办法很简单就是一条命令 Code: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration 一路默认下去即可～～ 统计信 …
<jusss> onlylove: 我明天估计就要被开了，心里却很高兴
<jusss> 终于尼玛不用过这种不开心的生活了
<onlylove> jusss: 你有钱继续生活了？
<onlylove> jusss: 不过老实说，我原来在家里代理inspur的时候，浪潮的财务软件那套确实……不说了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才看到个sb把c盘给删了，真逗
<jusss> onlylove: 不是浪潮，是用友
<onlylove> jusss: 不管浪潮用友还是金蝶，财务软件都那样
<jusss> onlylove: 操作繁复的一b
<onlylove> jusss: 相信我
<jusss> onlylove: 就是很难用就对了
<onlylove> jusss: 就算你换了kingdee，你也要做那一套
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我经常换阵营玩 呵呵
<yunfan_> jusss: 这么廉价的工作还要开你？
<jusss> onlylove: 尼玛我要去投奔你吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 越廉价越容易开人
<jusss> yunfan_: 嗯，每月给一千还要开我
<onlylove> jusss: 我没地方给你住
<onlylove> jusss: 你投奔我作甚
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉此时此刻是我这半月以来最高兴的时刻
<onlylove> jusss: 短暂的高兴，然后开始苦逼的找工作
<onlylove> 吃饭，搬机器……我又要换工位
<jusss> onlylove: 那总比这种每月1k的好吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在每月多少
<onlylove> jusss: 你先找到能出更多钱的主再说
<onlylove> jusss: 5.5
<jusss> onlylove: 你要换工作了？
<yunfan_> jusss: 你去帝都找个麦当劳的工作吧
<onlylove> jusss: 没啊，暂时没想法，我手头的工作还没做完呢
<onlylove> jusss: 过完年再说吧
<yunfan_> jusss: 或者星巴克 许多人在那里写代码  你可以走过去清理桌面  然后顺便帮人debug
<onlylove> jusss: 麦当劳有小时工的
<jusss> yunfan_: 嗯
<yunfan_> jusss: 跟onlylove蹭住
<maplebeats> 腐败去咯
<mapleray> 。。。
<mapleray> 有emacs党么？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 访问不了google 装个chrome都麻烦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463517 有哪儿有国内链接吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 altair2008 — 2014-08-29 18:32
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你别捣乱，能蹭住我能说没地方招呼？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 住一个房间又没关系
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不行的，
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你忘了我住哪里了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 房间怎么不行
<onlylove> yunfan_: 乌龟屁股
<onlylove> yunfan_: 而且那屋子很小
<onlylove> yunfan_: 比一般的三居室的小卧稍微大点
<yunfan_> onlylove: hoho
<onlylove> 唉……不折腾，先关机下班，下周来了再说搬工位的事情
<onlylove> yunfan_: 员工债券是啥
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不晓得
<onlylove> 算了，不管，反正应该没我啥事情，下班
<jusss> onlylove咋跑了
<jusss> 今晚吃饱，明天回家
<jusss> 回家回家
<hoxily> jusss: 你现在人在哪里呢?
<mugebjgd> jusss, 可怜的娃
<mugebjgd> jusss, 问题是我不明白你做什么 一个月才给你那么少
<mugebjgd> jusss, 那价钱说不过去
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> mugebjgd: 做财务软件的技术支持
<jusss> 就是回答问题的那种
<mugebjgd> jusss, ......
<mugebjgd> jusss, 去做开发
<mugebjgd> jusss, 别做技术支持  没前途  学不到东西
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 做开发也不过是多风光几年而已
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 做SA？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 做什么都最好做成管理
<yunfan> 即使被裁员 还是能去下家 挤掉下层人民的岗位
<TreeTop> 下层人民掩面而泣
<TreeTop> T_T
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我在的这个公司搞开发的是用sql
<justlooks> 测试
<^k^> justlooks:点点点.  20:01
<kves> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu14.04登陆不进去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463522 我的笔记本是ThinkPad E431，原来装的是win8系统 现在光盘安装了ubuntu14.04，变成双系统 现在登陆ubuntu时到login界面，输入密码，屏幕闪一下之后又回到登陆界面，输多少次密码都一样 而且tty1~tty6都进不去
<kves>  ─> ，没反应 请各位帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxubuntu517 — 2014-08-29 19:42
<netsnail> ubuntu里“置顶便签”是什么应用程序？
<netsnail> ubuntu里“置顶便签”是什么软件？
<netsnail> 森有人？
<cherrot> netsnail: 不晓得
<netsnail> cherrot: 用过这个软件吗？
<cherrot> netsnail: 没 我用gnome-ubuntu
<netsnail> cherrot: 它里面也有一个便签软件吧
<netsnail> 实在想不起来叫什么名字了
<cherrot> netsnail: 没有啊
<netsnail> ubuntu里“置顶便签”是什么软件，有人知道吗？
<tonghuix> 没听说过啊，英文名字是？
<Pudge> ntr
<netsnail> 我问的就是英文名字。。。
<Pudge> 何在
<netsnail> 跟tomboy差不多，比tomboy好用
<^k^> netsnail: define:ubuntu里“置顶便签” not defined.
<netsnail> http://rabbit52.com/2010/linux/ubuntu/notepad 这里的便签
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu桌面便签(其实这个才是最简洁的) | Super Rabbit
<netsnail> 相信好多人都用过
<jusss> netsnail: 没有，这里很少人用ubuntu，大家都有win7
<netsnail> jusss: Are you kidding me......
<jusss> netsnail: no
<jusss> this is true
<mugebjgd> netsnail, evernote
<mugebjgd> netsnail, Linux上有客户端
<netsnail> mugebjgd: 不会吧，找的不是这个
<mugebjgd> netsnail, 你不是记笔记么
<netsnail> mugebjgd: 我想找那个软件
<mugebjgd> netsnail, 什么软件？
<netsnail> http://rabbit52.com/2010/linux/ubuntu/notepad 这里的便签
<netsnail> 程序叫什么名字
<jusss> netsnail: notepad
<jusss> netsnail: pacman -Ss notepad
<netsnail> jusss: 被这个名字弄晕了,我找找看
<netsnail> jusss: 是notepad吗？你装的效果跟帖子上一样吗？
<jusss> netsnail: 一样
<hoxily> jusss: 石家庄离北京远不远?
<jusss> hoxily: 火车3小时
<netsnail> jusss: 应该是Sticky Notes
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q7eIO0NKAAF1qBQ30OYAALrRQGj3WQAAXXA298.jpg 这标语太雷人了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • at命令编号一直在增大,怎么重置该编号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463530 使用一次at命令后, 如： at now warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh at> <EOT> job 6 at Fri Aug 29 21:41:00 2014 这个加粗的数字就会一直增大，有没有人知道这个数字怎么重置? 没Google到。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 fp862 — 2014-08-29 21:44
<mugebjgd> netsnail, 不能同步 垃圾
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者安装什么版本的好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463531 各位好，刚刚买了部台式机想来学ubuntu，但是看到众多版本，不知道怎么入手，希望大家能帮忙推荐一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 x115671413 — 2014-08-29 22:01
<maplebeats> 谁能给我一个c++的encodeURI函数啊啊啊
<netsnail> mugebjgd: 找的就是他，印象笔记用过 感觉一般。要的功能不需要那么强。
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现我不能用电动牙刷
<netsnail> onlylove: 想你了
<onlylove> netsnail: 死开
<netsnail> imtxc: 矫情
<imtxc> netsnail: 你谁啊
<netsnail> imtxc: 同事同事哈哈
<imtxc> onlylove: 电动牙刷频率太快，牙龈痒得没法用
<onlylove> imtxc: 不能降频？
<imtxc> 不能
<mugebjgd> netsnail,  evernote随便跨平台
<knownbad> btsync 就行了。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 新手求助吧,也不算新人,但是只学过一些基础,关于conky配置的小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463532 sudo apt-get install aptitude python-keyring python-statgrab ttf-ubuntu-font-family hddtemp curl lm-sensors conky-all 输入后显示, E: 未发现软件包 python-statgrab 然后后面的语句也不能应用,这是
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事呀?谢谢 sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp sudo sensors-detect 统计信息: 发表于 由 行者amo — 2014-08-29 22:17
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ubuntu12.04奇怪的声卡权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463534 因为显卡太老，官方驱动不支持新版本的内核，于是安装了ubuntu12.04。然后问题就来了，声卡驱动不了 声卡是集成的，alc888 从alsa上下载了最新的驱动编译安装了，还是驱动不了。aplay -l提示找不
<AlexZou> 有人用tor+sasl+irssi吗？
<stmsgebjgd> TreeTop, 还不下班呢
<tcstory> e
<tcstory> 有人吗
<^k^> tcstory:点点点.  23:44
<tcstory> 为啥我在python3中写的如下这两个匹配无法成功呢？
<tcstory> re.search('b','[a-z]')
<tcstory> re.search('1','[0-9]')
<Pudge> 有没有在tencent工作的朋友，求助
<jiero> 。
<TreeTop> stms
<onlylove> pudge又被封号了？
<jiero> 重庆是唯一个我看到提示自动扶梯请右边站的大陆城市。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拍拍 knownbad
<jiero> 深圳空气不如广州
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
<jiero> knownbad: 你怎么还没睡觉
 * knownbad 高潮了。
<knownbad> 刚要下班去。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux(Ubuntu)下硬盘及移动硬盘的检测的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463535 以前一直是在Windows下的DOS和PE上检测的 但是那个XX专家 XX大师 现在越来越觉得不靠谱 请问在linux(Ubuntu)下硬盘及移动硬盘有什么检测方式么 命令和软件都可以 要不光可以检测linux下的命
<jiero> knownbad:  。睡觉
<knownbad> Good night.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rPCIRcFVAADh7qsPOIUAALrSQEMobwAAOIG377.jpg 寂寞的光棍儿
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [转]以开源换发展，谈谈你不了解的AllJoyn的前世今生 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463537 来源：CSDN 物联网互通互联一直是行业应用的短板，危机也是转机，各种各样的协议和联盟粉末登场。这里说的就是AllJoyn这个中性平台系统，旨在简化邻近异构分布式移动通信网络
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求脚本：取文件执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463538 需求：/data目录下有一堆文件，如aaa.bx bbb.bx ccc.bx ……等文件，每次取一个文件由dyna程序执行运算编译，编译结果放到/result中和文件名相同的目录下，原文件从/data下移到/Source下，换个意思说每次调用的文件永远是
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 缘何社会资本不涌向国产操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463539 来源：证券时报 信息技术产业有个利好消息。近日，中国工程院院士倪光南向外界表示，10月份有望推出支持应用商店的国产桌面操作系统，将在一两年内完成对Windows XP的替代。 比生不逢时还悲剧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 百度云开源手环的逻辑 成本8美元? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463540 来源：搜狐IT 国仁 智能手环俨然已经像遗传实验的那颗豌豆、动物克隆实验的那只羔羊一样，成为智能硬件市场的一个典型案例。很多新的玩法和尝试，以及创新，都可以从手环开始。 互联网巨头
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首届openSUSE亚洲峰会即将在华召开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463541 来源：C114中国通信网 近日，openSUSE项目宣布将于2014年10月18日和19日在北京召开首届openSUSE亚洲峰会。此次峰会，不仅是openSUSE项目的技术大会，更是亚洲各国开源技术爱好者、软件开发者的一次交流
<^k^>  ─> 盛会。据悉，峰会期间还将针对云计算、大数据等热点话题开展一系列的开源项目实践及技术分享活动。 o …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产桌面操作系统最快10月发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463542 来源：虎嗅网 继微软的Windows 8操作系统、苹果iPad被政府采购拒之门外之后，国产自主操作系统的话题再次被提及。最近工程院院士倪光南则向媒体表示： 要把操作系统做出来，必须改变过去的做法，
<jusss> 早上好
<jusss> hoxily: 早上好
<hoxily> jusss: 早上好啊
<hoxily> jusss: 上班中？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 马上被fired了要
<hoxily> jusss: fire掉之后去哪里呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • tihnkpad E431 自带博通蓝牙实在无解求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463544 这台机器买来才三个星期，买回来就装了ubuntu，到现在蓝牙问题依然无解。尝试了很多次，重装了不下七八次了。 本来系统界面的蓝牙可以打开，但几次以后就打不开了，点打开蓝牙就自
<^k^>  ─> 动弹回。 lspci无蓝牙信息。 想手动安装蓝牙驱动，无奈博通官网压根没有linux的蓝牙驱动下载，难道真的无 …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • sudo apt-get update更新总是失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463545 sudo apt-get update更新总是失败 尝试过命令：sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list，将错误提示的那些源直接删掉再保存。 这个方法不太会，终端显示的网址没法和sources.list完全对应啊！这个该怎么对应？ 尝试过清空/va
<^k^>  ─> r/lib/apt/sources.list里面的文件，无效！ 尝试过gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list更换服务器（http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Templa …
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:42
<jusss> 有些软件会让人变傻的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么forum不升级一下排版设计？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463546 这个排版用了好久了， 要是能换成英文社区的排版也还可以啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Herozem — 2014-08-30 11:30
<jiero> 不知道怎么说，我干什么呢。
<happyaron> yunfan: imgtec的人让你再申请，说写清楚你有啥计划
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 妹子壕怎么不开心了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nIKIezBPAAGoXyYbyXkAALrEQJ3J6gAAah3137.jpg 拜托,我真的不是拖把
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何移动/home http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463547 小弟初学，各位大侠请指教！ 我的64G固态硬盘，分了四个区，/ /home /boot swap /home分区是10个G，后来虚拟了winxp，因为权限问题，没办法把虚拟文件放在/下面，只好放在/home下面。这样,/home很快就用完了，而/还有很多空间
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 使用安卓应用（无命令行）流畅体验各式Linux桌面系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463550 使用Linux Deploy和XSDL XServer这两个软件配合，应当是可以做到完全不用命令行体验各种Linux桌面系统的。 XSDL XServer是安卓上的X服务器应用，虽然比不上直接运行Linux原生的（XSDL运行
<^k^>  ─> 在安卓虚拟机上），应该比使用VNC协议要好一些，可以改善用VNC体验时的卡顿现象。 稍微具体一点的请参 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安卓连接 ,adb devices能检测,lsusb却不能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463551 lsusb: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root
<^k^>  ─> hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Ma …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教xterm+vim中文显示问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463552 如下配置xterm： Code: XTerm*cjkWidth:false XTerm*faceName:Dejavu Sans Mono:pixelsize=12 XTerm*faceNameDoublesize:WenQuanYi Zen Hei Mono:pixelsize=13 然后在其中使用vim码字，但用方向键导航时，中文经常出现如下重叠情况： xt
<^k^>  ─> erm-vim.png 来回按几次方向键，又会变成： xterm-vim2.png 请教如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-08-3 …
<dzz007> 有人吗？
<^k^> dzz007:点点点.  14:24
<dzz007> 人？
<dzz007> s
<dzz007> 怎么设置字体颜色啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35332.html 你数学是体育老师教的吧 : 和一哥们一起干活,中途休息,只见那哥们一只手拿着手机,一只手掐算,接着抬起头对我说"哦,四点了"当时笑喷,尼玛数学是体育老师教的吧！
<jusss> 在火车站看到一小姑娘穿着一个红色的t，上面写着god is gone，是义工吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, 不是  是站街女
<jusss> gebjgd: yuanlrc
<jusss> 原来如此
<yue> god is gone 有什么问题么
<jusss> 革命口号呀
<jusss> revolution
<gebjgd> jusss, 今天不用上班？
<jusss> gebjgd: 下午不用
<jusss> gebjgd: 周末
<gebjgd> jusss, 良心企业啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 良心个毛
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们没有周末吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须有  周6 周日休息
<jusss> gebjgd: 还是呀，大家都有
<gebjgd> jusss, 周五都是3点或者4点下班
<jusss> gebjgd: 要是每月就给1k还没周末就不干了
<gebjgd> jusss, 1k太少了
<jusss> gebjgd: 我们周六12点下班
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> jusss, 民工都没有这价格
<gebjgd> jusss, 还不如去富士康
<jusss> gebjgd: 唉，你说的对呀，我这不是在想什么时候撤吗
<jusss> gebjgd: 还有半月发工资，发工资再撤
<jusss> ，
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:56
<jusss> 好安静
<hoxily> jusss: 红色的t是什么？
<hoxily> T恤？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qViICCE3AAB6UB734cYAALrFQEs7CYAAHpo854.jpg 这个接吻有高度有难度啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 为何imgtech的人找你？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我懒得申请了 他们爱咋样就咋样  折腾人呢
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<yunfan> jusss: 许多人不知道t上印的东西的意思 就跟你经常看到老外穿个Tee 上面写着操 婊子之类的
<yunfan> 出门吃饭
<slucx> 周末没人说话啊…
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 眼睛里只看见钱了 : 从前有个男人,是个财迷精,想钱想昏了。 一天早上,他跑到一 家兑换金银的店里,抢了一把钱就走,却被一个店伙计拿住,送他到官府里去了。 官问他道:"许多人都在那里,你怎么敢抢钱呢?" 他说:"我抢钱的时候,压根儿就没看见人,眼睛里只看见钱了。
<^k^>  ─> "
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  17:44
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu 14.10麒麟无法识别ios7设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463558 ubuntu 14.10麒麟无法识别ios7设备 14.04是可以的。 不能挂载 KOSKERS的 iPhone Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-08-30 17:55
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu的指令问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463559 grub-install与apt-get install grub的区别，两条指令安装了grub后有什么不同吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xigua用户名 — 2014-08-30 18:06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 升级14.01后桌面显示了2个神奇的竖条菜单栏，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463560 是这样的，升级完成以后，最左侧的工具条在右边也出现了，初步怀疑是分辨率的问题，一直没解决，求指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 meilixinqinggmq — 2014-08-30 18:38
<slucx> 谁给推荐个显示器 hdmi输入的
<jiero> slucx: 无要求，就随意买呗。
<gebjgd> slucx, 随便买 fullhd就行了
<slucx> fullhd是毛线？
<jiero> gebjgd: 其实还可以买 1440P 的。
<jiero> slucx: 就是 1080P
<slucx> 现在基本上都是1080p了，不然要hdmi也没用
<jiero> slucx: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 1440p?
<jiero> slucx: 不和你说了
<slucx> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是 2560 1440 分辨率，中国最近很流星
<gebjgd> jiero, 要那么大干嘛？
<slucx> 盯屏幕时间太长
<gebjgd> jiero, 蛋疼？
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为27寸的啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 27寸看的时候需要动脖子
<jiero> gebjgd 还有对着39寸电视看的
<jiero> gebjgd:  我和家人闹僵了
<jiero> gebjgd: 啦啦啦
<jiero> maplebeats:
<jiero> maplebeats: 今天请我吃自助餐啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 你没钱了
<gebjgd> jiero, 不能继续啃老了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 39寸当电脑屏幕？
<gebjgd> jiero, 看电视可以  但是操作是纯有病
<jiero> gebjgd:  不是，是我还没融入中国社会
<gebjgd> jiero, 扯蛋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统设置怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463562 ubuntu14.04 状态栏右上角点击的系统设置 2014-08-30-2.png DASH里点击的系统设置 2014-08-30-1.png 2014-08-30-3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 v02009 — 2014-08-30 19:08
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<dzz007> 什么飞机
<jiero> dzz007:  掉了
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么飞机掉了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统设置怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463563 ubuntu14.04 状态栏右上角点击的系统设置 2014-08-30-1.png DASH里点击的系统设置 2014-08-30-2.png 2014-08-30-3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 v02009 — 2014-08-30 19:12
<jiero> gebjgd:  搞什么飞机，不明白的意思吧。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12315.html 开演之后 : "孩子,你迟到了,"电影院看门人对晚来的小明说,"电影早就开演了,我不能放你进去。" "您只要把门开一点小缝,"小明恳求道,"我悄悄地进去,不会影响别人。" "不行,"看门人十分紧张,"只要开一点小缝,观众就会挤出来跑掉！
<^k^>  ─> "
<linwei> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 浙江理工大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463564 浙江理工大学有爱好Linux的伙伴吗，大家一起来讨论吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhoutonglx — 2014-08-30 20:10
<zergut> hello
<^k^> zergut:点点点.  20:35
<zergut> ^k^: ?
<^k^> zergut, 休息一下..  20:37
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fctix + sougou 输入当当 立马死！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463566 求解！ 用fctix + sousou 输入全拼的当当 即：dangdang fctix立马100%CPU ，然后界面不动了。 有人遇到这种情况吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 snail16 — 2014-08-30 20:59
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu kylin如何完全关闭unity特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463567 在登录的时候都没有以前的登录到2D Unity的选项了，求助…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Erunia — 2014-08-30 21:43
<leavfin> 好久不来了，最近有什么新闻吗？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 希望加入独立声卡的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463568 以前的创新声卡不能，如今换了“乐之邦（MUSILAND）莫邪Digital 2010版 声卡（PCI接口）”声卡也不支持了。 也许是因为没有官方的驱动吗？但是这应该不是原因吧？ 在这样安静的环境之下上网，很是没有乐
<^k^>  ─> 趣的说。 统计信息: 发表于 由 东方不坏 — 2014-08-30 21:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 懂事的树木 : 一天,维佳和乔治坐在树下乘凉。维佳抬头望着树上的叶子。维佳:"冬天为什么没有茂盛的叶子?"乔治:"冬天人们需要温暖的阳光,如果树上长有茂盛的叶子,不是要给人们挡去了这温暖的阳光吗?"维佳:"夏天树上为什么又长有茂盛的叶子?"乔治:"道理正相反。
<^k^>  ─> 夏天人们讨厌这炽热的阳光,树上长有叶子,能给人们挡住阳光。"
<zhianguo> dajiaohao
<zhianguo> 有说话的没有
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<mayli_> hi
<^k^> mayli_:点点点.  06:15
<mayli_> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 全球领先的用于个人电脑、平板及手机的操作系统
<mayli_> http://ifconfigg.appspot.com
<^k^> mayli_: ⇪ Your IP Address is 122.225.48.150
<mayli_away> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 全球领先的用于个人电脑、平板及手机的操作系统
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-31
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救啊，只能看到grub，进不了window7了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463573 http://blog.csdn.net/lvanneo/article/de ... t.csdn.net 根据上面的帖子按照ubuntu 结果 Code: 7.      在安装之前打开终端（Ctrl+Alt+T），输入 sudo umount –l /isodevice，注意空格，可多执行一次，以确保将挂载的镜
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHiqIarM8AACB1XfTlg8AAMY5QKrik4AAIHt482.jpg 万能的哈友 求此女名字
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Lenove Thinkpad E430在安装ubuntu系统后温度偏高 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463575 在安装ubuntu系统后，我系统的温度似乎一直很高。使用windows时，日常使用很少感觉发热或者发烫，但是在安装ubuntu系统后(仅安装ubuntu系统)，系统的温度一直偏高，是因为驱动的原因吗
<^k^>  ─> ？还是有什么系统控制软件没有安装？ 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 Beanocean — 2014-08-31 9:00
<jiero> 即使全世界都爱你，却不是期望的爱：你能接受吗。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 不懂怎么高深的话题
<iIlL10Oo> 这么
<leemeng0x61> 有人在不
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  09:55
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 人类是有差异的，不可能同化。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 就好比“每个人都爱钱”， 但也有1%的例外。 他们不爱钱，甚至已经变成恨钱。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2sq6IRZRQAABcoyVSGQgAALrWQIRhbMAAFy7951.jpg 一句话笑话大集合 各种场合都能用上哦
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 其实钱不过是一种标准。。。
<jiero> maplebeats_:  钱有的。你竟然选择晚上吃。果然是壕。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 是的，以前物物交换不方便，于是有了钱
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  统一标准导致各种不好统一的方式也要统一。工酬问题在这个世纪已经非常分裂了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 确实
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮不照相了啊
<jiero> happyaron: 还是不分享了
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉做什么事情才能幸福啊
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 先制定人生目标，然后一步步去实现
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  发现根本无力啊
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  除非我是超人不会死
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 那就随便玩玩
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 不甘心
<zhianguo> 大家好
<^k^> zhianguo:点点点.  11:31
<dzz007> 你们都好牛啊，有木有？
<yue> 如何催ubuntu更新字体包？
<yue> fonts-noto现在还不带cjk
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 在ubuntu下wine自a由门，出现问题，请教大大帮忙下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463577 wine 运行后就出现一行： fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot 不知道事哪里出了问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 mofi — 2014-08-31 11:45
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<faonecze> ……
<iMadper> 候总不在啊...
<iMadper> imtxc: 15公里到单位, 骑车靠谱不?
<iIlL10Oo> 骑车伤前列腺
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 不过我看那么多人骑...
<happyaron> iMadper: 15km根本不是事啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你试过?
<happyaron> iMadper: 我经常一口气25-35了都
<iIlL10Oo> 15km 几分钟
<iMadper> happyaron: 好.
<happyaron> iMadper: 买个骑行裤，否则容易蛋疼
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 我也要买辆自行车，你的多少钱
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 我的还是100块，等回去买新的
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 要多吃肉了，骑车消耗蛋白质
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕，忘记拜了。
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 您是瞎还是咋的呢。
<iMadper> happyaron: 每次不知道说啥, 就说这个好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 智商是硬伤啊
<iMadper> 没关系
<iMadper> happyaron: 明天来打羽毛球不?
<happyaron> iMadper: 你这情况到底是怎么成为妹子壕的？
<happyaron> iMadper: 还没回去呢……
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥情况?
<happyaron> 周二道北京
<happyaron> 周二到北京
<happyaron> debconf
<iMadper> happyaron: <happyaron> iMadper: 你这情况到底是怎么成为妹子壕的？   <-- 啥情况
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁问你什么情况了...
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我说你这智商是怎么成为妹子壕的
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见另一个妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道. 可能我比较正常吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 毕竟现在不正常的男的太多了
<happyaron> iMadper: 正常人都不是妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~ 你确定??
<happyaron> iMadper: 你也属于不正常的一种啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 咱俩一块儿揍死 happyaron 吧
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 阿荣已经丧心病狂了, 留在世上也是个祸害 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> 我怎么丧心病狂了。。。
<iMadper> <happyaron> imtxc: 拜见另一个妹子壕   <happyaron> iMadper: 正常人都不是妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 上来就说墨迹侠不是正常人
<happyaron> iMadper: imtc 你们是特种人才
<iMadper> happyaron: 我要联合墨迹侠一起消灭你
<happyaron> imtxc
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个圈子还靠你们源源不断地提供妹子呢，要不天天拜你们干啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 我推荐了一个巨漂亮的师妹来帽帽了
<happyaron> iMadper: 好
<iMadper> happyaron: 芳草地.
<happyaron> iMadper: 你看这不就给猫猫提供一个妹子么
<happyaron> iMadper: 芳草地啥意思
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是说, 不是RD
<iMadper> happyaron: 是support
<happyaron> 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 芳草地不知道还有啥公司, 能让我跳进去的
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是有那么多妹子了么
 * iMadper 干活去
<happyaron> iMadper: 还缺这一个？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你嫌钱多??
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子又不是多多益善。
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是这次这个, 漂亮啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 强调这么半天也不给照片
<yue> lolita你放在新北的塔的塔顶上的玻璃环没对齐
<yue> 看着好难受。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 说得对 就是不给
<yue> 发错频道了。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 哈，无所谓的
<Freebuilder> 有人知到 Debian 8 何时冻结没？
<iMadper> http://dream.jp/vps/  <-  这货好便宜啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ VPSならDTI｜月額467円（税抜） メモリ1GB｜ServersMan@VPS
<Freebuilder> Debian Jessie的冻结日期为2014年11月5日UTC时间23:59
<imtxc_> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> imtxcmomo
<iMadper> imtxc_: momo
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.7Qcx1e&id=4473475403&ns=1#detail 靠谱吗?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 买一送五！2014款捷安特FCR3100 铝架16速休闲公路车 运动通勤车-淘宝网 价格:1498.00
<imtxc_> 这么贵
<iMadper> imtxc_: 贵啊 ?
<imtxc_> 对啊 1498
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我是想来个1k以下的, 没找到
<imtxc_> 58同城呀
<iMadper> imtxc_: 有推荐?
<iMadper> imtxc_: 不要二手
<imtxc_> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.HJXy1m&id=37384686595&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  lol~
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 编译无线网卡rt3070错误 求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463580 编译无线网卡rt3070错误 求大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 akpkpkp654 — 2014-08-31 13:49
<tryit> iMadper, hey
<iMadper> tryit: hi
<tryit> iMadper, 你们之前怎么测试内核呢？写专门的测试程序吗？
<iIlL10Oo> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.HJXy1m&id=37384686595&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 英菲力尔正品死飞自行车 公路车 场地车 倒刹 DIY配色 学生死飞车-tmall.com天猫
<iIlL10Oo> 死飞不舒服，没刹车
<iMadper> tryit: 对.
<iIlL10Oo> 骑车像飞一样，刹不住
<tryit> iMadper, 用kgdb调试吗？
<iMadper> tryit: 比如, 有系统调用, 那就写个程序来验证这个调用是不是按照我们预期的方式执行了
<iMadper> tryit: 不用kgdb...
<iMadper> 也不用kdb
<tryit> iMadper, 内部工具？
<iMadper> 也不用kgtp...
<iMadper> tryit: 不是内部工具, 而是我们不碰内核态的东西... 写用户态的东西来看行为对不对
<tryit> iMadper, ……忘记了
<iIlL10Oo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.194.YdoEEp&id=17010625281&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ F80自行车发动机，山地车发动机，自行车燃油机，单车自行车马达-淘宝网 价格:35.80 - 470.00
<tryit> ……以为你们也负责调试呢
<iMadper> tryit: 不负责
<tryit> iMadper, http://a.liepin.com/11227283/job_4691457.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 驱动软件工程师(Linux内核方向)招聘_驱动软件工程师(Linux内核方向)招聘信息-猎聘网
<tryit> iMadper, 50-80年薪……
<iMadper> tryit: 我是拿不到..
<tryit> iMadper, 不过大部分在20-30万年薪左右，这种很少
<iMadper> tryit: 20 - 30 倒是不难...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，是的
<iMadper> tryit: 现在首要任务: 减肥...
<tryit> iMadper, 长跑效果不错
<iMadper> tryit: 我有在跑, 每次8km
<tryit> iMadper, 牛X
<iMadper> tryit: 每次跑完膝盖都疼
<tryit> iMadper, 徐循渐进
<tryit> iMadper, 否则适得其反
<iMadper> tryit: 在考虑买辆自行车, 每天骑车上下班
<iMadper> tryit: 我是4km一点点加上去的
<tryit> iMadper, 这注意也不错，还可以长久
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<iMadper> tryit: 每周一还有羽毛球两小时
<iMadper> tryit: 周末还可以叫上我在rh的小伙伴爬山, 不过这个只能是偶尔的
<tryit> iMadper, 呵呵，多健康的生活方式
<imtxc_> iMadper: 骑车上班？
<imtxc_> iMadper: 多少距离
<iMadper> tryit: 希望半年之后, 能恢复到我巅峰时期的状态
<iMadper> imtxc_: 15km, 靠谱吗?
<imtxc_> iMadper: 强度有点大把
<iMadper> imtxc_: happyaron 说他轻松30km啊
<tryit> iMadper, 长时间骑车对前列腺不好
<iMadper> tryit: 这个我也担心
<tryit> iMadper, 跑步就挺好
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我跑步都能8km, 骑车16km难道比跑步累?
<imtxc_> iMadper: 每天 30？
<iMadper> tryit: 跑步太枯燥了...
<tryit> iMadper, 难得坚持
<iMadper> imtxc_: 不知道啊, 让小dd自己来说  cc  happyaron
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你的8km是多少时间
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 1小时啊
<tryit> iMadper, 持之以恒养成习惯就好了
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<iMadper> tryit: 就怕养成习惯之前, 膝盖先废了
<tryit> iMadper, 找MM跟你一起跑
<iMadper> tryit: 住的太偏僻
<tryit> iMadper, 所以说不能每天跑，要懂得休息
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<imtxc_> 跑步太无聊
<imtxc_> 我也想骑车上班来着
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你骑车多远?
<imtxc_> 不过我不知道我住的地方跟上班地方的距离
<tryit> iMadper, 按照科学的方法锻炼，长久坚持下去，很了不起的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 自己百度地图测量然后 + 2km
<iMadper> imtxc_: 反正不需要多精确
<imtxc_> 我查查地图
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc_: url长度限制是多少啊?
<tryit> iMadper, 你之前说最擅长内核中的哪块来着？
<iMadper> 额... 我就看过efi和pstorefs相关的代码.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 应该不到 10km
<imtxc_> iMadper: url？ 有规定？
<iMadper> 然后一些基本的内核行为, oom-killer呀, do_pagefault呀之类的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我去, 没限制啊?
 * iMadper 那他娘的定长数组取多大好啊...
<imtxc_> iMadper: 貌似不同的服务器跟不同的客户端有自己的限制
<iMadper> imtxc_: 不到10km... 你先骑车上下班试试, 然后告诉我感受
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我没车啊，我也等着同事买车了骑一次试试呢
<iMadper> imtxc_: 好...
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我还不知道我们楼让不让推车进楼呢...
<iMadper> imtxc_: 放外面一定丢
<imtxc_> 好吧
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你是说家里？ 还是公司
<iMadper> imtxc_: 公司
<imtxc_> 公司没有车棚？
<iMadper> imtxc_: 没╮(╯_╰)╭
<imtxc_> ………… 好吧
<imtxc_> iMadper: url
<imtxc_> iMadper: url 长度什么的，你就弄个 2048 最大了
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我也是这么想的
<imtxc_> 估计大多数浏览器支持不了那么长
<iMadper> imtxc_: 走货梯就行了吧?
<iMadper> imtxc_: 走货梯上去
<imtxc_> iMadper: 人让不让你进还是问题
<imtxc_> iMadper: 有别人试水么
<iMadper> imtxc_: 暂时没啊
<imtxc_> 那你先等等
<imtxc_> 我已经等了好久了
<imtxc_> 一直借不到车子
<iMadper> imtxc_: lol
<imtxc_> 我就想骑一次试试，到底需要多少时间和多少体力
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我家有辆买菜车呢
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我先试一次要不?
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我要买肯定买不了贵的，最终要离开北京的，走的时候带不走
<iMadper> imtxc_: 可以送我啊
<imtxc_> iMadper: 好办法啊！
<iMadper> imtxc_: 一辆车能骑多少年?
<imtxc_> 怎么说也能骑个一二十年吧
<iMadper> imtxc_: ... ... 那你买个贵的
<iMadper> imtxc_: 然后早点儿走
<imtxc_> ………………
<iMadper> imtxc_: 最好今天就买, 十一你就走, 永远别回来了
<imtxc_> 那我就骑车护甲
<imtxc_> 回家
<iMadper> imtxc_: ... ... ...
<imtxc_> 也玩玩骑行
<iMadper> imtxc_: lol
<imtxc_> 骑行大西北，这想法，给豆瓣上一发，铁定能上到好几个妹子
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你不发也没少上啊..  cc happyaron
<imtxc_> 然后一顿忽悠之后，就可以骑着妹子坐火车回家了~~~
<imtxc_> 这车买的值~
<iMadper> imtxc_: 既然是火车回家, 自行车就归我了
<imtxc_> 然后到家，顺手把妹子卖给村里的王老汉
<imtxc_> 车钱就出来了
<iMadper> imtxc_: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc_: 净赚.
<imtxc_> 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 妹子也的到了王老汉四十年的积蓄
<iMadper> imtxc_: 谁都没亏
<tryit> iMadper, 完全没听过你最EFI和pstorefs……孤陋寡闻了
<imtxc_> iMadper: ………… 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你还最赚
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你发的那个车挺好看的
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-23390992-id-3485745.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux内核netfilter实现url重定向-zzappled-ChinaUnix博客
<imtxc_> 出门吃点饭去
<iMadper> tryit: 额, 最没用的东西了嘛 没听说过正常
<tryit> iMadper, 谦虚了
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 现在好多招聘中，都要求熟悉一些子系统，内存管理以及网络，协议栈之类的
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 要求内存管理的少吧...
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 也有
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: fs/network/driver 的比较多
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 可能相对少一点
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 精通任何一个都不容易，代码量还是不小的
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: MM我觉得是比较复杂的一块儿了
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 恩，我感觉进程调度那块也非常复杂
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, fs就相对静态一点
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 从目前来看 我是做用户态的, imtxc是做内核态的
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 目前来看，LDD我看的效果是，前面的还好，后面的相当抽象、庞杂，没一点头绪
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 看到最后的效果是，只进眼不进脑了……
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 我也是...
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 其实你都可以考虑用户态的
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 很多有意思的方向的
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 而且驱动的初级阶段，和用户态没什么区别，固定的模版，固定的kernel API
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 内核一点儿也不迷人, 就是巨量的细节
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 如果想深入的话，就得去啃kernel了
<iMadper|Recusing> imtxc_: 10km没压力吧, 我初中上学还7km呢
<iMadper|Recusing> imtxc_: 天天背着书包上下学啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ununtu14.04 最近開機常出現的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463584 ununtu14.04 最近開機常出現一個問題 , 在 grub boot 選單之後 , 螢幕會變黑一會時間 , 約一兩分鐘 , 而後出現 Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) -Check rootdelay= (did the system wait lon
<^k^>  ─> g enough?) -Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?) -Missing modules (Cat /proc/modules ; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更新了grub-pc,发现不好用,想用回旧版的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463587 启动时那个引导项第一个进去是不能用无线,,,,,那是linux-86-,更新后出现的, 我只有每次都手动选择 用上次的版本,然后再选择linux-32-,这样很不方便,能删除新版,用旧版吗. 我的是ubuntu12.04lts 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 了解学习一下 — 2014-08-31 16:08
<imtxc_> iMadper|Recusing: 我听那天你发的那个歌单里面的那首 农业重金属 停不下来了怎么办
<iMadper|Recusing> imtxc_: 那是 hamo发的, 跟我没关系啊
<imtxc_> iMadper|Recusing: 反正美得很
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 订阅kernel mailing list吗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 今天右键 属性 一个ape音频文件 桌面图标就不见了不知道啥问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463589 右键 属性 一个300多M的 ape文件 直接 桌面图标都不见了 注销重起 多次还是如此...小郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-08-31 16:44
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 以签订.
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: lkml + linux-efi + linux-mm
<iMadper|Recusing> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQ4NzI0MzE2 <- 强烈推荐
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, ……能看得过来啊那么多
<^k^> iMadper|Recusing: ⇪ 斯巴达500锻炼 － (HIIT)高强度间歇训练 超清—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 挑着看, 只看标题
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 以前, linux-efi我全看的... 当然, 东西也不多, arm相关的跳过
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 现在感觉抽象层好多……驱动的
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 慢慢来
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, LDD上讲的是整体的驱动模型，具体到某个设备还有具体的抽象层
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 对...
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 具体设备有别的书
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 比如专门讲usb的
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 比如nand flash，是基于mtd的
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, mtd是一层抽象，然后nand本身又是一层
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 实际上开发一个驱动并不需要写多少代码，重点是理解这些抽象层，然后挑个相似的改改就行
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 是的! 其实找个类似的"模版", 填数据结构
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 问题是理解这些抽象层框架，需要读好多代码，具体的这些没有书讲
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 恩.
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 动不动就上万行代码
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 一个LED的驱动，实际上都在LED抽象层上开发，呵呵
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 现在把整体理解理解，然后得一头扎到某个设备框架代码里去
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 恩, 其实我对驱动没什么兴趣. 除非是开发抽象层本身
<Guest50246> ls
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 不管是驱动还是抽象层本身，都需要对物理设备有比较好的理解
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 熟悉了抽象层，具体驱动就简单了
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 对, 但是东西太多了...
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 对的
<iMadper|Recusing> Guest50246: 口水鸭?
<iMadper|Recusing> Guest50246: 兔嫂
<Guest50246> why are you so Diao
<Guest50246> 果然是化成灰也能认得出来吗
<Guest50246>  :em20
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, USB系统尤其庞大……
<perr> >why are you so Diao<这句我在qq群经常见.同人? Guest50246
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在Iceweasel直接预览CPP源文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463590 当用Iceweasel打开CPP源文件时,总是直接下载,无法直接用浏览器打开. 在应用程序里找不到对应的设置项，pdf文件倒是可以直接设置。能否自定义文件类型选择打开方式呢? 可能我搜索的关键字不对,Google
<^k^>  ─> 无果,特来请教. 统计信息: 发表于 由 fp862 — 2014-08-31 17:33
<perr> Guest50246:  jiangdouu88@126.com?
<iMadper|Recusing> Guest50246: 恩, 你一进来, 我的客户端就叫"兔嫂来啦"
<iMadper|Recusing> *** Guest50246 is tusooa
<\u> Guest50246: 吐水鴨
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 用mutt不？
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 不. 我用mu4e
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 没用过，try it
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 自带fetchmail的功能不？
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 不带. 我用offlineimap
<tryit> 恩
<tryit> gmail?
<tryit> cc iMadper|Recusing
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 恩, gmail + 公司邮箱
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, vpn?
<iMadper|Recusing> tryit: 公司邮箱? 恩
<perr> 刚刚屏幕上有老长一条消息,xchat里杂啥也没有
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, 在drivers下用"find . -type Kconfig -exec grep -inH -e virtual {} +"能找到一些……  :-)
<tryit> iMadper|Recusing, find . -name Kconfig -exec grep -inH -e virtual {} +
<Guest502-> iMadper|Recusing: 原来这样啊。。真高级
<Guest502-> *** \u is MaskRay (~MaskRay@unaffiliated/maskray)
<Maya1> alvin_rxg:
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing:
<douglas67> 周末都去约会了吗？
<Maya1> 约！
<douglas67> ：-）
<douglas67> 你们都是在国外吗
<douglas67> 貌似国内的玩IRC的很少
<MoeIcenowy> 大部分在国内吧
<douglas67> 感觉国内很少，基本都是用QQ
<imzf> hi
<^k^> imzf:点点点.  19:35
<douglas67> hi
<^k^> douglas67:点点点.  19:36
<Maya1> 。。。。
<perr> 张惠妹的演唱会看的我有点烦.
<douglas67> 什么时候的？
<douglas67> 现场？
<Maya1> 没喜欢过。。
<douglas67> 没错，尤其是这个看脸的社会。。。
<Maya1> 不是这个原因。。
<douglas67> 哦？
<Maya1> 就是单纯不喜欢那类歌而已。。
<Maya1> douglas67: 你是哪儿的啊
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Maya1> 吼吼吼
<douglas67> 吼吼吼吼
<Umatthew> 14.04下可以玩红色警戒吗
<perr> douglas67: 乃是将抖抖
<perr> ?
<MoeIcenowy> 2可以
<MoeIcenowy> 3够呛
<MoeIcenowy> CNC3系列也就将军行吧
<Umatthew> Bos wars
<douglas67> 表示没在ubuntu玩过游戏
<douglas67> perr 将抖抖是什么
<Petrus07> 游戏？
<perr> douglas67: jiangdoudouu88@126.com
<Umatthew> 类红警
<douglas67> 听人说过一个游戏 FPS的
<douglas67> 人物很动漫
<douglas67> 忘记叫什么名字了
<Umatthew> 恩，像LOL也可以在Ubuntu下运行
<Umatthew> wine配置很复杂
<Petrus07> 。。。听着都觉得累
<douglas67> 军团要塞2
<douglas67> http://www.oschina.net/news/54797/top-10-free-linux-games
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 10 大 Linux 免费游戏 - 开源中国社区
<douglas67> perr 你好，将豆豆
<Petrus07> 看着似乎还可以
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 早, 小姑娘
<perr> douglas67: 听不懂
 * perr 洗澡去
<douglas67> 小姑娘。。。。
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 大叔早:'(
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 哥很年轻的...
<MoeIcenowy> 话说我问个问题
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 弟弟早
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 说不定我比你还小..
<MoeIcenowy> 我申请的频道
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 你哪年的啊?
<MoeIcenowy> 如何做回op
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 接着说
<MoeIcenowy> 现在只剩ChanServ一个op了
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 你是founder? 那你登陆没有op?
<MoeIcenowy> 恩
<Maya1> 神马！！！
<MoeIcenowy> 你去#anthon-talk 看看
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 说明这个房间被收回了/或者没有成功创建, 只是临时的
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 我94.。。。
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 哦, 那你小... 我92
<MoeIcenowy> 只有第一次我是op
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 你怎么创建的?
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 呀，你这么年轻呐～
<MoeIcenowy> msg ChanServ
<MoeIcenowy> REGISTER
<MoeIcenowy> #anthon-talk
<MoeIcenowy> 就这些参数
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 有个拿回自己房间的命令的
<MoeIcenowy> ？
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 你去 freenode的faq看看吧. 我以前看到过
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 我刚工作一年啊
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 再加上比别的孩子早上半年学
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 年纪正好嘛
<iMadper|Recusing> 自己创建频道, 聊的是寂寞
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 一直以为你是大叔！
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: ... 你以为我多大?
<Maya1> 怎么着也30左右吧。。
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 乖, 叫哥哥
<MoeIcenowy> 哦
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 叔叔好:'(
<MoeIcenowy> 解决了
<douglas67> 哈哈哈哈
<MoeIcenowy> 谢谢iMadper
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 怎么这么不乖?
<MoeIcenowy> 话说这里为什么机器人做op
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 不用谢别人, 反正我只是来吹水
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 因为没好处
<Maya1> :-D
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 因为kk杀人不留情面, 比我这种太善良的op好
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 哎呀, 你要啥好处?
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 给你加个v?
<Maya1> 不要。。
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: ... ... ... 大v认证都不要?/
<MoeIcenowy> 呃
<MoeIcenowy> kk是机器人
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 那你要啥?
<Maya1> 反正我又不常来。。
<Maya1> 给我不就浪费了吗
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 比如说, 有人刷屏了, 那个人是我朋友, 我t不t?
<iMadper|Recusing> moe
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 有kk在就避免我的尴尬了
<Maya1> 你太机智了。。。
<MoeIcenowy> 你用kk来。。。
<iMadper|Recusing> MoeIcenowy: 执法如山 贴面无情 秉公执法 雷厉风行 的kick了刷屏的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 主板選擇請教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463591 我想選購一All in one 主板(有雙網卡, 有VGA) 用來起Ubuntu Server 做firewall, 如果用intel 是不是不用裝Driver? 定還是有做什方法去做功課, 然後去選購 ? 或其他建議..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 skc — 2014-08-31 20:34
<iMadper|Recusing> 不扯淡了... 去晒晒月亮
<douglas67> 抬头一看，阴天。。。
<Maya1> 饿了。。
<douglas67> 喝水
<douglas67> 晚上吃东西会长肉的
<Maya1> 刚吃完半个桃子。。
<perr> iMadper|Recusing: 乃真的是92的呀
<perr> iMadper|Recusing: 那我91的
<Maya1> 啥叫“那”。。。
<perr> 就是刚巧的意思
<Maya1> 唉。。都好年轻。。
<douglas_> 我擦，怎么突然掉出去了？
<Maya1> 人品不好。。
<perr> douglas_: 茅坑的口太大
<douglas_> perr 走你，口味太重了
<douglas_> Maya1 切
<Maya1> 你说这里这么多人 怎么没人说话呢
<Maya1> 大叔卖萌了:'(
<douglas_> 今天是周末，大概都去花前月下了吧
<Maya1> 今天是周末结束。。
<Maya1> 大叔是不是没得花:'(
<douglas_> 今天没吃药，感觉自己萌萌哒
<douglas_> Maya1 嗯。。。
<iMadper|Recusing> perr: 是.
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 叔叔看月亮回来了:'(
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: ... 你怎么总是带一个哭的表情?
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 跟我说话这么委屈?
<Maya1> 哈哈
<Maya1> 我喜欢微信里那个哭笑不得的表情
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 来, 我教你  /ignore iMadper|Recusing 就可以屏蔽我了
<Maya1> ->_->
<perr> Maya1: 小朋友,谁教你上irc的?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • matlab安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463593 matlab安装问题.png 系统是刚刚安装的，我这个装不上matlab是出了什么问题呢？谢谢大家 说是磁盘空间不足，我这还什么都没有装呢。 磁盘空间 磁盘空间.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 chuxinbsn — 2014-08-31 20:58
<Maya1> perr: 咱不就差了3岁吗..
<Maya1> 四年前遇到一个大叔..他带我飞的..
 * iMadper|Recusing 为什么不问我谁教我上irc的? 
<douglas_> 。。。。
<perr> ...用词好犀利
 * iMadper|Recusing 甘拜下风
<imtxc_> 好犀利啊
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 小弟弟,谁带你来irc的呀
<Maya1> imtxc_: 你来啦:-D
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 四年前遇到一个阿姨..我带她飞的..
<douglas_> 哈哈哈哈
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 艾玛,原来你就是当年那个大叔啊
<Maya1> 让我好找啊!!
<zhianguo> 有聊天的了
<perr> ...哎,都是早些年沦落风尘的人啊/
<Maya1> 风尘...
<zhianguo> 这里一直很沉闷
<iMadper|Recusing> perr: 小喷友, 谁带你来irc的呀?
<iMadper|Recusing> zhianguo: 别闹了, 我在这里五年了, 一直很火爆好伐?
<imtxc_> 。。。。。。。。
<iMadper|Recusing> zhianguo: 周一到周五工作时间
<douglas_> zhianguo 还好啊
<imtxc_> 贵圈真乱
<zhianguo> ...我来的不多把
<Maya1> alpha080: 乃来啦~
<iMadper|Recusing> zhianguo: 大家都是带薪聊天, 周末忙着玩去了
<zhianguo>   一直不见  有人说话
<perr> iMadper|Recusing: 一足不慎,自己来的
<iMadper|Recusing> perr: 何苦自甘堕落
<zhianguo> 哦   哦
<Maya1> 我怎么就没遇上火爆的时候..
<Maya1> 我当叔呢
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 土豪当现在发愁呢
<Maya1> 咋地
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 工资太高, 花不完
<zhianguo> .....
<Maya1> 走,咱去抢去
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 你去吧. 我打不过他
<Maya1> 美男计
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 丫每天上班就是做健腹轮
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 还有俯卧撑什么的
<Maya1> 当叔咋不来了
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 现在又不是上班时间
<Maya1> 我来好几次他都不在
<Maya1> ....
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 大家一般都是上班时间才有功夫来玩
<Maya1> 还有Cy开头那个呢
<Maya1> 我夫君...
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: .... ....
<Maya1> 程序猿的业余生活这么丰富...
<douglas_> 。。。
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 还好吧. 难得周末
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 还不睡上一整天?
<Maya1> iMadper|Recusing: 剩下你这种周末竟然也有时间的,是不是就是单身的了...
<iMadper|Recusing> Maya1: 恰恰相反.
<Maya1> 哈哈哈
<iMadper|Recusing> happyaron: 土豪荣, 有人说我是单身. 你快贡献个妹子给我
 * iMadper|Recusing 不闹了, 干活去
<hoxily> 连名字都记不住的夫君
 * Maya1 叔叔晚安
<Maya1> hoxily: 谁叫他名字那么长= =
<Maya1> :-D:-D
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请问grub下可以删除文件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463594 如果可以，如何删除？ 文件在windows C盘根目录下 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-08-31 21:02
<zhianguo> 难得这么 热闹
<zhianguo> 我想求助下
<zhianguo> 什么都不懂呀
<iLucky> Sony MDRRF985RK这个耳机有人知道吗
<zhianguo> 教教 怎么翻墙  好吗？
<Maya1> GoAgent教程啊
<douglas_> goagent
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt？
<douglas_> 貌似也不太好用
<Maya1> hoxily: 流弊..夫君让给你了....
<zhianguo> 那
<douglas_> 哈哈哈
<douglas_> 你太逗了
<zhianguo> ??
<Maya1> 话说他最近怎么不来了
<douglas_> zhianguo 去下载一个goagent
<douglas_> zhianguo  github上也有源码
<zhianguo> en    我去看看
<douglas_> 有情况。。。
<Maya1> 啥情况
<douglas_> 不小心。。。上了黑车。。。
<perr> douglas_: 最近中央很重视,女大学生打车要小心再小心.
<douglas_> perr 这话要对Maya1说才对
<Maya1> 根本打不起车...
<Maya1> 不用担心这个问题..
<Maya1> StarBrilliant1: 哎呀
<Maya1> StarBrilliant1: 么么哒
<StarBrilliant> Maya1: ?!
<StarBrilliant> Maya1: 你好久没有来了
<Maya1> 哈哈哈
<Maya1> 想姐姐了吧~
<Maya1> = =还能不能一起玩耍了
<StarBrilliant> Maya1: 你又不来Orz
<Maya1> ....
<Maya1> 我都忘了....
<Maya1> 我要洗澡睡觉啦~
<Maya1> 明天第一天开学..到现在宿舍还是一个人,好凄凉好寂寞...
<douglas_> 嗯
<Maya1> douglas_: 么么哒 拜拜~
<\u> iMadper|Recusing: recusing?
<douglas_> Maya1 拜
<zhianguo> 是UBUNTU下用的吗？
<zhianguo> google  上不去  怎么下？
<douglas_> linux和win都能用
<douglas_> 被墙了
<zhianguo> 你们都是怎么玩的呀
<douglas_> 什么
<zhianguo> 新 问题来了    下个RAR文件  怎么安装？
<douglas_> 你用的是什么系统？
<zhianguo> ubuntu
<douglas_> 要解压rar？
<zhianguo> GoAgent v3.0.4 官方稳定版下载
<zhianguo> 解压出来了
<zhianguo> 怎么弄  谢谢
<douglas_> 一般是不需要安装的
<douglas_> 你需要一个APPID
<douglas_> 写入porxy.ini中
<douglas_> local/proxy.ini
<zhianguo> 不懂   我只会 在源中下软件
<douglas_> 也就是说你要去申请一个appid
<zhianguo> 哪里申请？
<douglas_> 把这个appid 和密码填写到 local/proxy.ini这个文件中
<zhianguo> 哦
<zhianguo> 我去看看 谢谢
<douglas_> 然后执行local/proxy.py 或者 local/goagent-gtk.py这个文件
<zhianguo> 哦
<zhianguo> 谢谢了
<douglas_> 突然想到一个问题
<douglas_> 申请也是需要翻墙的。。。
<zhianguo> ...
<zhianguo> 就是不会翻呀
<douglas_> 你就是想上上google是吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04lts升级内核后没有启动无线这个选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463595 如题，我的grub升级了次，内核 成了32.0-86-，原来是32.0-32（大概是这样的，86-后面还有一个单词） 然后右上角的网络 连接 里就没有启用无线了，只有启用联网，进系统设置
<^k^>  ─> 里的“网络 ”也没 无线 这个选项，键盘 上的wifi键按了没用。怎么解决。 我的是12.04lts 统计信息: 发表于 …
<douglas_> 闪人
<zhianguo> 怎么上GOOGLE
<zhianguo> 我把 GOAGENT
<zhianguo> 源吗下下来   以后怎么版
<MoeIcenowy> zhianguo: 用goagent翻墙
<zhianguo> 不会装呀
<zhianguo> 里面就2个文件夹
<zhianguo> 怎么配置呀
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 屏幕看久了眼睛痛的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463596 如题，有人遇到过同样的情况吗 已经尝试过的解决方案有：改刷新帧数到75帧；安装n卡显卡驱动。。。 但是效果不明显，屏幕看着依旧伤神 统计信息: 发表于 由 mailienzi — 2014-08-31 22:05
<zhianguo> 怎么配置呀
<zhianguo> 虽然没有搞好  还是谢谢大家  88了
<zhianguo> 终于搞明白了  谢谢 大家   问题是帐号怎么申请
<perr> zhianguo: 乃还是先睡吧,
<jyf1987> 我到帝都了
<jyf1987> 那个 irc.ubuntu.com 怎么 现在不是freenode的 alias了
<jiero> lainme:  中秋节你回家吗？
<jiero> guiyuwuxing
<happyaron> iMadper|Recusing: 你不是还有备选么
<happyaron> iMadper|Recusing: 速度继续给我圈贡献妹子就好了，别的一概忽视
<tonghuix> happyaron: 贵圈需要配种？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-24
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 更改啓動text模式後startx出問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472355 我是通過/etc/default/grub修改啓動模式的，但是startx之後只能看到壁紙，連任務欄和時間都看不到了 clt-alt-t 在後臺可以啓動firefox，sogou也可以工作，但是每一個窗口在第一次啓動時都有延
<^k^>  ─> 遲，包括sogou 初學，比較青睞text模式，但是希望GUI能正常啓動 zz: 符四爺 — 2015-08-24 10:0 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45234
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Firefox抛弃旧的扩展，兼容Chrome扩展
<onlylove> mozilla嫌命长了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 更改啓動text模式後startx出問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472355 我是通過/etc/default/grub修改啓動模式的，但是startx之後只能看到壁紙，連任務欄和時間都看不到了 clt-alt-t 在後臺可以啓動firefox，sogou也可以工作，但是每一個窗口在第一次啓動時都有延
<^k^>  ─> 遲，關閉窗口有延遲，alt-tab停用 初學，比較青睞text模式，但是希望GUI能正常啓動 zz: 符 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 更改啓動text模式後startx出問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472355 我是通過/etc/default/grub修改啓動模式的，但是startx之後只能看到壁紙，連任務欄和時間都看不到了 clt-alt-t 在後臺可以啓動firefox，sogou也可以工作，但是每一個窗口在第一次啓動時都有延
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45233
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linux新文件系统Bcachefs
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 更改啓動text模式後startx出問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472355 我是通過/etc/default/grub修改啓動模式的，但是startx之後只能看到壁紙，連任務欄和時間都看不到了 clt-alt-t 在後臺可以啓動firefox，sogou也可以工作，但是每一個窗口在第一次啓動時都有延
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0824/103659_BOqR_815282.jpg
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<onlylove_> mozilla这么改来改去，直接用chrominum不就完了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 安装DEB包出现问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472357 下载完成，在安装DEB包时出现错误提示如下： ulot0@ulot0-computer:~/下载$ ls google-chrome-stable_44.0.2403.89-1_amd64.deb mindmap.png minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu (1).deb minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu (2).deb minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu.deb SL
<^k^>  ─> Q注入批量检测助手免费版发布版本1.4.zip ulot0@ulot0-computer:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i minidwep-gtk-21026- …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 安装DEB包出现问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472358 下载完成，在安装DEB包时出现错误提示如下： ulot0@ulot0-computer:~/下载$ ls google-chrome-stable_44.0.2403.89-1_amd64.deb mindmap.png minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu (1).deb minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu (2).deb minidwep-gtk-21026-ubuntu.deb SL
<^k^>  ─> Q注入批量检测助手免费版发布版本1.4.zip ulot0@ulot0-computer:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i minidwep-gtk-21026- …
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/64084929jw1evczdinxorj20yi0rxq6p.jpg
<taozhijiang> hello
<ubrl> taozhijiang:点点点.  23:49
<taozhijiang> ？？？
<archl> 拜 lainme
 * archl 拜拜
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 求解：创建用户后再用chpasswd出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472359 需要创建新学期的学生账户，做成一个脚本，在学生机上用普通用户执行，切换到su运行正常，但在普通用户用sudo命令运行提示错误 Code: echo "sudopsw"|sudo -S useradd a2015a -c a2015a -p 201512 -d
<^k^>  ─> /home/a2015a -m echo "sudopsw"|sudo -S echo 'a2015a:201512' | chpasswd 提示错误： Code: 更改 a2015a 的密码 …
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 早啊
<imtxc> 不上班的周一就是美啊
<imtxc> 去哪里吃饭买菜都不用等
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 喂喂！开门，收房租了！
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 哎？ 我正要跑路搬家呢
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> 今天早上演习了一次上班路线，nnd， 得 80分钟
<imtxc> 来回花了 150分钟
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 搬么?
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 貌似搬到立水桥比较合适
<imtxc> 不过听说双井也便宜点儿？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 建议别搬
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 我今天过去没舍得出站直接回来了
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 为啥
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 因为很大几率四个月后离职
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 额
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 这....
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 直接回去要多少钱?
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 三块?
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 直接不出站回来就 3 块，没超过 3 小时
<huntxu> imtxc: 改去哪上班了
<imtxc> 出去再回来就得 12 了
<huntxu> 靠帝都地铁才3小时，不科学
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 8:31 出门，9:50 到，这个时间能忍不
<kukey> imtxc：不是4个小时吗？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 给我当然忍不了
<huntxu> imtxc: 必须不能忍
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 至少要一个小时以内来着
<pity> 你们有住燕郊的么？
<pity> 我可能即将要去燕郊住了，奥森那块儿不一定能租到合适的房子
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 我以前就住奥森那边，别走啊，环境多好
<kukey> pity: 能住燕郊的都是高富帅，迎娶白富美，实现人生巅峰，有车有房
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 其实不想走……
<imtxc> pity: 壕
 * HowIsItGoing 原来房东电话删掉了……
<pity> imtxc: 壕毛
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 1小时20分地铁？
<pity> kukey: 说来说去还是王大锤……
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 好远
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 对啊
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 你原来住奥森哪块儿？
<huntxu> imtxc: 你现在上班目的地是哪
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 房东直租的？
<imtxc> huntxu: 亮马桥
<imtxc> hu
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 好像叫奥林春天
<imtxc> huntxu: 有便宜房子介绍？
<BCM20702A0> pity: 你租房跑燕郊的话太远了吧... 买房了?
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 其实是个小二房东
<huntxu> imtxc: 你住西南边么？
<imtxc> huntxu: 昌平...
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 你妹你妹你妹，你去接hamo班儿了？
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 他顶了hamo
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 奥林春天好像在奥森南门西边
<imtxc> ... 别介啊
 * HowIsItGoing 果然
 * BCM20702A0 顶
<huntxu> imtxc: 昌平过去要一个半小时？
<BCM20702A0> 生动形象
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 对，西边，出门5分钟进奥森西门
<imtxc> huntxu: 出门到地铁步行了 15 分钟过些
<pity> BCM20702A0: 我媳妇家的房，我只是蹭住
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 还没入职啊
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 告诉我门牌号得了
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 顶hamo班还考虑神马地铁距离，早上10点起床，下午1点到公司就行
<imtxc> ..........
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 我擦，这我哪还记得
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 奥森南园西门路对面那片儿
<imtxc> 他是住回龙观的壕
<kukey> imtxc: 回龙观去年租房不贵的，就今年巨贵。。涨了小1000
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 抽空儿我过去寻一下
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 比我现在住的离奥森还近呢
 * BCM20702A0 奥森好, 公园免费
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 当年的找房套路是白天58/赶集找个人房源，记本本上晚上挨个去看
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 专业！我得学你！
<pity> BCM20702A0: 公园里的风景线还好多呢，长腿短装的妹子有的是
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 根本不用中介，找了几次都满靠谱的
 * HowIsItGoing 然而很浪费时间，基本得提前1个月开找
<HowIsItGoing> pity: 大妈更多……
<HowIsItGoing> 漂亮妹纸身边都有粗壮保镖……
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 得从落单儿的下手啊
<HowIsItGoing> pity: @_@ 真的好嘛？
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 好好好 duang
<imtxc> 立水桥立城苑小区
<imtxc> 好像这边距离靠谱
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 你去丽水桥看看就知道了，环境暴差
<HowIsItGoing> 还不如市里老破小
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 昌平也就这情况了吧
<BCM20702A0> 还是市里次新房好, 老破小的环境其实也不错
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: http://www.ziroom.com/z/vr/74600.html 这在你住的小区那边？
<ubrl> imtxc: ⇪ 【自如网】北京朝阳区朝阳公园10号线农业展览馆枣营南里3居室【房屋|单间|公寓出租】
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 旁边小区
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 三千一, 略贵啊
<imtxc> 嗯，太贵
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 不过看这屋子不像 25m^2 的来着
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 算阳台了可能
<imtxc> 应该是...
<imtxc> 算上中介费快赶上 cherrot 租的价格了...
<NWMonster> ziroom其他费用太多。。。。
<BCM20702A0> NWMonster: 就一个服务费, 没别的了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 禁用未知显示器后，黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472361 事情是这样的，前几天不小心打开了未知显示器，结果最近鼠标一直在闪烁，有时候还会消失，所以我在设置➡️显示里面禁用未知显示器，但是不知道是点错了还是怎么的，（估计是禁用
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 没有中介费么
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 包含在服务费里头
<imtxc> 或者这个年付的服务费就是中介费？
<imtxc> 哦哦
<imtxc> http://www.ziroom.com/z/vr/128424.html
<ubrl> imtxc: ⇪ 【自如网】北京朝阳区劲松10号线劲松劲松八区3居室【房屋|单间|公寓出租】
<imtxc> 这个不错
<onlylove_> imtxc: 拜换房壕
<imtxc> onlylove_: 别闹
<imtxc> onlylove_: 且换不起呢
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没闹
<pity> imtxc: 自如那是公寓吧？
<imtxc> pity: 合租嘛
<imtxc> pity: 刚才发的那个链接看起来还好
<imtxc> pity: 看起来蛮干净
<imtxc> pity: 赶集和租房网上的图片估计没有专门的人修，看着好脏好卵
<pity> imtxc: 房子彻底被中介占领了
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 你这些花都是啥时候拍了攒下来的
<imtxc> pity: 关键是靠谱中介少啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 只有我一个看着像效果图么 cc pity
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 看到就随手拍
<imtxc> onlylove_: 自如的应该还靠谱吧，之前看过别人发的真实图片
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 不过存货快没了
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: lol
<BCM20702A0> onlylove_: 自如的不是效果图
<Vie> 你们在哪？房租多少？！
 * BCM20702A0 brb
<imtxc> onlylove_: 贵点儿貌似能省不少心， 和别的中介打交道太累
<imtxc> 今天色大象没来啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你弄个脚本who一遍，没准藏在哪里
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我开始以为 BCM20702A0 是他呢
<HowIsItGoing> BCM20702A0: 内部irc msg我一下
<onlylove_> imtxc: 他把adam传染了
<pity> onlylove_: 不是效果图，是更有组织了
<pity> onlylove_: 淘宝专门请了摄影师 lol
<Vie> 某某某说： 像这种野模，也只能去某宝拍照片了
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 没看到你的id啊
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 我都是因为便宜才自如, 你是因为省心, 真是壕啊
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 能便宜？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 我租的时候都是淡季, 2600降价到2060给我, 3000降价到2590给我  这就是我两次自如的经验
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 不过现在看起来，你住的这个屋子性价比不错
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 还能降价？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 是啊, 太贵淡季租不出去难道砸手里?
<imtxc> 貌似现在看起来一有屋子都就立马租出去了
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 淡季是啥时候，过两三个月？
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 自如的房租价格是签一年还是多久？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 1y
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 额，所以一年以后人也可以涨价？
<imtxc> 貌似看到的哪个地方写的有的屋子三年不涨房租来着
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 一般不会, 因为涨价赶人就会有空置器 并不划算
<imtxc> 这倒是
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 你的不行, 因为你是旺季, 不存在空置期 所以还是会涨
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 所以时机很重要？
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 现在正好是旺季，祝好运……
<BCM20702A0> tenzu: momo~
<tenzu> BCM20702A0: momo back
<pity> 我是 9 月找房子，正是旺旺季……
<Vie> 啥时候淡季？
<kukey> 应该是10月份到过完年
<Vie> 9月底到期
<imtxc> pity: 果然？
<Vie> 十一之前租便宜呢贵呢
<imtxc> pity: 为啥最近是旺季呢
<tenzu> BCM20702A0: 你又换nick
<kukey> 大学毕业到开学都是旺季
<BCM20702A0> tenzu: 换着玩玩
<tenzu> BCM20702A0: 鄙视乱换nick的
<pity> imtxc: 9 月 23 到期
<pity> imtxc: 金九银十啊
<imtxc> pity: 我了个去
<imtxc> pity: 我 8.30 到期
<imtxc> pity: 郁闷
<pity> imtxc: 你已经找好了？
<imtxc> pity: 没有啊
<imtxc> pity: 正在找
<imtxc> pity: 现在很不划算哎
<pity> imtxc: 现在还有划算的吗？你找着划算的也叫上我
<imtxc> pity: 你丈人不要你了？
<pity> imtxc: 我不想去燕郊，我想在奥森边上找啊
<imtxc> pity: 我就看到这一件还合适点儿 http://www.ziroom.com/z/vr/128424.html
<imtxc> pity: 到 10 号线 15 分钟
<pity> imtxc: 壕
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 壕
<Vie> 我去、我也9月23
<imtxc> 色大象还没骑自行车上班呐
<imtxc> pity: 运气不好，
<imtxc> 抄上了啊
<Vie> 奥林匹克森林公园？！那边不是有大批人么、再往北。。。。
<pity> Vie: 咱俩不是一户里的吧？
<Vie> 我在西四环
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 壕这个比你住的便宜啊
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 比我远, 得坐地铁, 我坐不起地铁
<Vie> 我的很破哦
<Vie> 我明天地铁诶
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 一天六块 一个月两百, 就一样了
<Vie> 每天
<Vie> 四块
<pity> Vie: 都差不多
<pity> Vie: 我在北四环外
<imtxc> 哎对
<Vie> 感觉西三环西四环比其他地方人少多了
<imtxc> 色大象还没在公司周围找到停自行车的地方呢啊
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu server 如何使用vpn  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472363 有vpn 账号， server 版如何通过命令行来使用vpn 账号上网呢，多谢！ 网上搜了好多，都没用！ zz: kongying168 — 2015-08-24 16:00
<imtxc> pity: 哎我去
<imtxc> 我这运气
<pity> imtxc: 这就找着啦？
<imtxc> pity: 就那间屋子还租不了了....
<BCM20702A0> lainme: 回国了? 为什么需要SS
<imtxc> pity: 人房东违约了
<imtxc> pity: 他们还没来及下架房子....
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 屁, 你直接付款就抢到了
<lainme> BCM20702A0: 有备无患。也能做点翻墙之外的事
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 这都是给别人留得
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 额，是么
<imtxc> 还有这事儿
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 他没付款就没法下架, 你付款了就是你的
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 是的
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 我对自如有经验
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 总不得去看看来着？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 三天内无条件全款退
<imtxc> 好吧
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 拍了再去看, 不行就退
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 还能这样，赞
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 我就是看不惯那些破中介骗人
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 按这个管家的说法，这个房子情况真比较特殊，现在里面住的一个他们也得想办法给人换别的房子
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 哪个房啊? 劲松?
<imtxc> 嗯
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 说是房东违约，他们没法弄了
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 哦, 这样的那是真租不了...
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 我说的那种情况是给别人留得
<pity> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 对嘛，按照你节约的方式，你是年付？
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 半年付
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 你可以年付, 免费用京东白条分12期
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 额度不够
<imtxc> 没得玩
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 白条+ 不是白条的额度
<imtxc> 还能这样？
<imtxc> 高级啊
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 白条最高15K 谁也不够
<imtxc> 继续找....
<imtxc> 4居室 卫生间用起来太费劲吧
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 不是只有预约看房和留言？ 没看到能自助付款啊
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 登录?
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 登陆了，或者现在需要 app 了？我看看
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 可能改流程了
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 嗯， app 里面有签约
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 如何获取更多的源，用于查找需要的软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472364 软件中心关于系统管理，网络方面的软件太少了。有没有什么源是未收录在UBUNTU源里的？加进去了可以挑选自已想要的软件啊，比如字典生成工具等等。。。。请教！ zz: 九天星 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-08-24 16:48
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 国产手机太好用了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 咋好用了？不能干啥？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 新给老婆买了 联想 k3 note
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 电池容量大  便宜  双卡
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 真心比htc samsung好
<onlylove> TNND，informatica废柴，害得我以为我这边犯错了，结果他自己本身就有一堆问题
<stardiviner> 这些都是国产手机通常竞争的优势
<onlylove> gebjgd: 要不是nokia给微软的木马搞死，哪里有三丧的份
<gebjgd> stardiviner, onlylove 三星真心差
<onlylove> gebjgd: 本来就不好
<stardiviner> 我也喜欢nokia的手机，尤其是N900那种类型的
<stardiviner> 三星是不上不下的，好的比不上，差得又好不到哪里去。
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 买国产手机自己root 上精简gapps
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 相当的给力啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: gapps是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, google
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，国内不能用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 上个ss 就能用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必须能用
<onlylove> gebjgd: ss被喝茶了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 仍然可用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 是作者被喝茶了  项目还在
<onlylove> gebjgd: 代码不是已经删了么，要找fork去
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后这个估计就和reiserfs那样了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁说的？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我没去看，公司网络实在不方便，
<BCM20702A0> yunfan_: 你为啥不去拉脱维亚买房买地啊?
<BCM20702A0> 爱迪生死了, 白炽灯也还照样用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 代码还在呢
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 有人阻碍电灯更新和推广么
<BCM20702A0> onlylove: 我的意思是说还可以接着用
<gebjgd> onlylove, python的东西  有人会接着弄的
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 砌墙的总有一天会让他不能用的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 只能看接着弄的人了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 现在不是有 https://getlantern.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Lantern - Open Internet for Everyone
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 洋葱头也还在不是么
<lainme> 墙越来越高了，要不要这么绝
<onlylove> lainme: 那点墙算啥，这几天帝都的安保，比墙严实多了
<lainme> onlylove: 但这是短期的
<cherrot> lainme, 墙越来越高了，就跟反广告策略一样，永远不会斩尽杀绝 但可以做到不断提高成本
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • evolution无法收取163邮件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472365 各位测试没有，evolution无法收取163邮件 按照下面的文章不行哈。 http://blog.csdn.net/victorlee0321/arti ... s/44883289 zz: pengsir — 2015-08-24 17:38
<gebjgd> onlylove, BCM20702A0 试了下lantern
<gebjgd> onlylove, BCM20702A0 似乎很有效
<gebjgd> onlylove, BCM20702A0 当然要你们实验才算数
<stardiviner> 一劳永逸的方法是改变海底光缆通信的模式
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 错  一劳永逸是肉身翻墙
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 肉身翻墙，但是墙永远在。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 那就换档
<stardiviner> 如果一台电脑的通信能够跨越大洋的距离，那么什么电信公司，什么国家防火墙，都见鬼去吧
<stardiviner> 扯这个也没卵用，我还是医肚子先
<zhengxx> test
<ubrl> zhengxx:点点点.  17:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁发现了美洲 :     教师在课堂上提问:"这是一幅世界地图,谁能指出来美洲在哪里?"    尼克走到地图前,指出了美洲在地图上的位置。教师又说:"好,孩子们,告诉我,谁发现了美洲?"     孩子们异口同声地回答:"尼克！ "                
<stardiviner> 最近这频道真的冷清了很多很多阿，是时代变迁的缘故么？
<NWMonster> 这频道聊天记录被bot
<NWMonster> 保存
<NWMonster> 所以不敢扯淡
<stardiviner> NWMonster: What? WTF!
<stardiviner> NWMonster: bullshit!
<stardiviner> 谁说不能扯淡了？
<stardiviner> 站出来跳个钢管舞试试？
<Freebuilder> X 的环境变量是放在 ~/.xsessionrc 里面的？
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 坐看你跳。
<maucat_> irc上还有人。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu打印机不可以打印中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472366 如题，安装了Ubuntu13.04,中文打印不了 求助 谢谢 zz: cheng.li — 2015-08-24 18:51
<maucat_> 都没有人聊天了？
<maucat_>  我记得以前很热闹啊
<Freebuilder> 无聊
<maucat_> 幸好还有个活人
<stardiviner> maucat_: 就是阿，以前很热闹的说
<Freebuilder> 天何言哉
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<halenrain> '_'
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在干嘛呢
<FishOneeyed> 还有人在吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-25
<changhe> 大家好
<ubrl> changhe:点点点.  09:10
<changhe> help
<changhe> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> changhe:点点点.  09:11
<changhe> 聊天的人呢？
<changhe> 都在那里？
<changhe> 感觉没人在啊
<leemeng0x61> 终端执行reboot，poweroff找不到命令是什么造成的
<leemeng0x61> 执行程序是有的，在/sbin下面
<neoesque> echo $PATH 來看看? 找不到程序表示路徑變數($PATH)錯了 正常來說 root 的 PATH 要包含 /sbin:/usr/local/sbin... 之類的
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
 * howard_fu 大家誰知道一些有意思的科學頻道？
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/30071084/answer/60343643
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 南京和杭州，哪一座城市潜力大？ - 悄悄的回答 - 知乎
<onlylove> 笑翻了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 集思廣益一些有趣的IRC頻道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472367 新人，接觸IRC以後愛上了這種聊天 但是查找中意的頻道很不容易 所以想問問大家如果在用，有沒有一些有趣的頻道可以推薦 個人是比較喜歡科學類的討論羣 中文英文都可以啊 zz: 符四爺 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-08-25 10:08
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你现在一个月多少
<onlylove> yunfan_: 税后5500不到
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你要作啥，有好工作诶？
<onlylove> 新浪邮箱的黑名单太弱了，只能单个人过滤，我要过滤整个大域名都不行，丫的特别是那些带子域名的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 问你睡前呢 我司招运维 能开到7,8k
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/nasa-10-coding-commandments
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 美国航天局的十大编码戒律 | 程序师
<onlylove> yunfan_: 6
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那你要不要考虑下  愿意的话把联系信息发给我 我转给hr 我这个没有介绍费 所以让他直接找你了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在不折腾那些东西了，在文思弄了快两年了，鬼知道运维现在什么情况
<onlylove> yunfan_: 想想当年一周6天24小时待机，还是现在舒服，不过上班地点远了点
<yunfan_> onlylove: ok
<yunfan_> onlylove: 对了 我司离你主的地方不远 在朝阳门 你估计可以走路去
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，我关心的还是服务器数量和负载，你知道，一个经常要半夜爬起来维护的网站，我现在折腾不起，昨晚上8点回去就睡了，最近身体越来越差了
<onlylove> kandu: 拜能人
<yunfan_> onlylove: 10几台服务器而已
<onlylove> yunfan_: 还有，如果要兼职DBA还是算了，
<yunfan_> 这个我不清楚 反正你没兴趣就算了
<kandu> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> yunfan_: 一年前还真有兴趣，现在，怎么说，也不知道是不是继续呆帝都，所以有点犹豫
<kandu> yunfan_: 早
<yunfan_> kandu: 最近在哪瞎混啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那成啊  我昨天把公积金材料提交上去 一周内就能决定批不批  估计我两周内就会去魔都
<kandu> yunfan_: 最近啃老啊
<kandu> yunfan_: 求出路，求包养
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有点想，但是怎么说，想回家了，回家做什么都好，不做计算机也无所谓，反正我家里都是体力活
<onlylove> yunfan_: 最主要的是，这两年没弄，估计和新手差不多了，怕坑了你司
<yunfan_> kandu: 包养找 nyfair啊
<kandu> yunfan_: 还是官二代靠谱
<onlylove> yunfan_: nyfair看不上他的样子
<yunfan_> onlylove: 人民币这么狂贬值 体力活估计不好做了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 没 我见过 kandu 适合富婆包养的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我现在真的，没头苍蝇似的，自己都不知道往哪走
<yunfan_> kandu: 我也是黄山呆不住  你是杭州呆不住 不如一起去混上海滩
<onlylove> yunfan_: 服务器会点，这个会点，那个会点
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以我叫你跟我去看看机会
<kandu> yunfan_: 我在泉州住了些日子，那儿很不错。白天逛海滩，晚上听南管
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你要不找hr要下jd，我看一眼吧
<yunfan_> kandu: 泉州海滩不错
<yunfan_> onlylove: 已经回复他了  呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这几天帝都安保严实的很，我月底要搬出去住几天，那地方不留人
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，那算了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是回复他你拒绝的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 没事
<Router2> yunfan_ 朝阳门那地方应该不错啊，才7、8K啊
<kandu> yunfan_: 旁边就有安溪和德化，茶叶，瓷器都便宜哈哈
<onlylove> Router2: 别想太高
<yunfan_> Router2: 找个初级的而已  高级的估计跟我差不多  而且也远程
<kandu> yunfan_: 反正我们都是远程工作的，随便哪里都一样，干嘛去上海？
<Router2> yunfan_ 初级的话差不多
<onlylove> Router2: 朝阳门那三四千的也是有的
<yunfan_> kandu: 我有个同学 家里就是泉州海滩边的 要不叫他们家里租个房间给你 ？
<yunfan_> kandu: 话虽如此 你还是得去线下参加活动 接触投资人之类的
<kandu> yunfan_: 最近要去杭州接单生意，行程还没定的
<yunfan_> kandu: 大城市人口多 有的服务搞得起来 像我黄山市这个人口 额 p都不行 只能靠讹人
<kandu> yunfan_: 拉投资是另有人在弄，我不管拉投资的
<onlylove> kandu: 拜remote能人
<yunfan_> kandu: 你们团队有没有单身妹子 到时候介绍几个给我
<onlylove> kandu: 啃老都能远程
<^k^> onlylove: ok kandu => 拜remote能人
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有的话估计他先挑了就
<yunfan_> onlylove: 难说 谁知道他喜欢妹子还是汉子
<onlylove> kandu: 你……要不要声明下
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.techug.com/hard-thin
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么人一旦胖了便很难再瘦回去？ | 程序师
 * yunfan_ 最后kandu当场宣布出柜
<yunfan_> onlylove: 昨天有个新闻 科学家找到了控制细胞存储or消耗脂肪的基因
<onlylove> 话说bumanghuo作甚了，又换回imtxc了
<yunfan_> 可能又继续开斩了
<onlylove> 我记得说是七夕的时候要斩一百七十多，是不是还没斩完
 * yunfan_ 磨成绣花针
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/89094/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 一个 IT 青年北漂四年的感悟 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你小心 imtxc看到揍你
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你怎么看ss被喝茶
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45252 玩大了
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 报道称Ashley Madison用户自杀，公司提供50万赏金
<Router2> onlylove http://www.v2ex.com/t/213525 你可以看看这个
<ubrl> Router2: ⇪ 「北京」猿题库招聘系统运维工程师/运维开发工程师「校招/社招/实习」 - V2EX
<onlylove> Router2: 熟练TCP/IP啊……你玩我呢
<onlylove> Router2: 还好不是精通
<Router2> onlylove 你看实习的薪资，普通实习的能绝对的熟练tcp/ip么
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这是早晚的事  我只是奇怪怎么这么久才来找他
<onlylove> Router2: 反正我现在一天没有400+
<onlylove> Router2: 这几天股市不好，我先呆着避下风头
<onlylove> Router2: 小公司不禁折腾，你懂得
<onlylove> Router2: 顺便说，我真的被之前那些“互联网思维”折腾怕了，我老了
<onlylove> Router2: 不如年轻人有冲劲，有干劲
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我的目标是自负盈亏 能对周围的人提供些好的服务就行了
<Router2> onlylove 好吧，不过目前大多薪资比较好的都是互联网相关
<onlylove> Router2: 其实还是很多新手HR不会谈工作
<onlylove> Router2: 我原来傻乎乎的做题的时候，有家公司，招聘网络维护，然后面试题里面有金融问题
<Router2> onlylove 也不一定，有的公司会认为如果你对行业有些了解的话更好
<onlylove> Router2: 还有一家，就是和我提互联网思维的那傻逼，我是去做服务器维护的，他要我有“互联网思维”说是，不要像以前那样，按部就班的工作，我们一天几十个产品上下线 blablabla
<onlylove> Router2: 你丫的会让你公司的网管去接客户电话？
<onlylove> Router2: 你招网管呢，还是招客服呢
<onlylove> Router2: 一个连职责都分不清的公司，你指望有好日子过？拜托，你找工作是为了自己过好日子，不是让那公司的老板过好日子
<onlylove> Router2: 如果一家公司老板自己都过不上好日子，那他怎么让你过好日子
<Router2> onlylove 有些确实是HR的问题，分不清职位具体工作的区别
<onlylove> Router2: 我这么说吧，我家里的时候，在浪潮代理工作，那时候我做什么，浪潮财务，服务器，打印机，PC，思科交换机
<onlylove> Router2: 说难听点，在HR那边，我这些东西都写上精通都没问题
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/423739.htm
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ 东芝将开始量产128TB SSD 采用独家堆叠技术_硬件_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 三丧刚搞16T，东芝这边128起来了？
<onlylove> 我去找土豪马去
<yunfan_> onlylove: 让hr去招技术工人本身就是错误 因为hr自己可能没什么技术素养
<yunfan_> onlylove: 只是堆叠而已 单颗512g 你想要多大就堆多少
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 我买内存了，g.skill的，比之前便宜100块，虽然比金士顿贵20，但是我不喜欢金士顿的牌子，memtest86+两遍，估计没大问题
<onlylove> yunfan_: 东芝这个没说TLC还是MLC
<onlylove> yunfan_: qlc是啥……我先研究下去
<onlylove> yunfan_: 根据slc-mlc-tlc速度越来越慢，寿命越来越短的势头，qlc只会比tlc还烂
<yunfan_>  onlylove q is for quad 四位堆叠嘛  就跟 tlc t is for triangle
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我如果要换的话，还是考虑MLC
<yunfan_> onlylove: 等着看 mram
<onlylove> yunfan_: 东芝Q和OCZ ARC100都还不错
<onlylove> yunfan_: 三丧的TLC已经让人无语了，我觉得其实机械盘还蛮好的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过SSD没噪音还省电啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: ssd这么短的寿命 注定没有好结果的  不过如果寿命能提升到服务器用个3年这种地步 估计还行
<yunfan_> http://www.westerndevs.com/getting-docker-running-on-windows-10/
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ Getting Docker running on Windows 10 – Western Devs
<yunfan_> 忽然发现老子没吃中饭
<yunfan_> 在考虑要怎么吃中饭
<onlylove> yunfan_: 现在MLC的盘用三年没问题的，不过很多人说了，把SSD当做速度慢的内存，不要当存储
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不是 你可以有损耗管理程序嘛  还是可以当存储的  就跟google那个气球上网的计划一样 气球可以不断放 动态平衡
<yunfan_> onlylove: 看到 gebj来了叫我下
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你找他作甚，肉翻？
<onlylove> http://net.zol.com.cn/527/5273030_all.html#p5285053
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 告别“吃硬件”的烦恼 云游戏时代到来_网络设备产业-中关村在线
<onlylove> 这TM傻逼么，不就是网游么，不过是服务器发视频回来，索尼早这么玩了，丫的你只要网络跳下延迟，就傻了
<onlylove> 这些人是不是脑子有病
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 节约与小气 : 儿子问爸爸:"节约与小气有什么区别?" 爸爸说:"当我舍不得给自己买东西时,你妈妈说我是节约；当你妈妈跟我要东西我给她买不全时,她就说我是小气。"
<onlylove> 就中国现在的网络状况，服务器发数据回来，本地运算都需要加速器，直接发视频那还了得
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他说他老婆买了个lenovo的k3 note2我要问下详细的续航
<changhe> 聊天聊天了。
<changhe> 14fa831a8efe6c86c5ae27a32821692c
<BCM20702A0> OOOOO000000: ... ...
<yunfan_> 还是得出门吃饭  88
<changhe> 当前在线用户 人数 : 4
<changhe> 当前会话列表 (8)
<Zesty_> ><onlylove> 这TM傻逼么，不就是网游么
<Zesty_> 这当然不是网游
<changhe> 为什么早上没有人聊天啊？
<Zesty_> 游戏串流是游戏串流，网络游戏是网络游戏
<changhe> 我以后要全天在线。
<onlylove> Zesty_: 呵呵，你知道，PS4没法玩PS3游戏，然后索尼搞了个play now
<onlylove> Zesty_: 最终结果不还是，你发指令给服务器，然后服务器返回视频流么，请问你的指令在去往服务器的路上跳延迟了，和网游卡了，有区别？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 他昨天还夸国产机
<Zesty_> 索尼又不是最先搞这货的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过国产貌似只能买硬件
<onlylove> Zesty_: 是不是最先搞这货，我就问你，服务器端运算没问题，问题是网络延迟你怎么搞
<Zesty_> 有话好好说，不要滥用高亮
<onlylove> Zesty_: 如果是本地的话，这点是不需要考虑的
<Zesty_> 发言就行，不要带我名字，我能根据上下文看出你在和谁说
<onlylove> 我智商低，推断不错
<onlylove> 推断不出
<Zesty_> 我智商高，推断得出
<onlylove> 那你推断的 出下一秒，你会掉线或者跳延迟否
<onlylove> 如果是格斗游戏，打BOSS残血了，然后咔嚓，你跳延迟了，或者掉线了，被BOSS秒了，你怎么想
<OOOOO000000> oo
<onlylove> 如果是MMORPG，还有队友帮你顶上，如果队友整个都卡了，那就团灭
<onlylove> 这种呢，卡就卡呗，再来？
<onlylove> 如果是内网，这么做当然没问题
<Zesty_> 网络问题这个当然得用户解决，国内网络发展的不怎么样，不代表国外的也不行
<onlylove> 你意思是国外不用加速器咯
<onlylove> 还是说，网游加速器是中国独有的
<Zesty_> 我有个好友在洛杉矶，玩英伟达GRID上的游戏的感觉还是比较可靠的
<onlylove> 不要把责任都推给用户
<onlylove> PSN大部分时间也是比较可靠的
<Zesty_> 美国那边路由跳转确实少
<onlylove> 可是和本地游戏比起来，他就是不可靠
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<P1FW332> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!
<P1FW332> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<onlylove> P1FW332: 你今天这是看到啥了，换这个
<BCM20702A0> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!
<BCM20702A0> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<P1FW332> onlylove: 我的公交卡串号
<imtxc> ...
<P1FW332> onlylove: 猜不到吧?~
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<imtxc> 公交卡还有号
 * onlylove 跟风
<onlylove> imtxc: 必须有
<onlylove> imtxc: 不然怎么记录消费
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 有的, 我的公交卡都实名了
<onlylove> imtxc: 就在卡面上
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 你都不用啊
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 公共自行车
<P1FW332> imtxc: 她租车用.
<onlylove> imtxc: 来来来，千人斩你这几天斩了几个，在哪上班
<imtxc> ..............
 * BCM20702A0 好危险
<imtxc> 不要黑我
<P1FW332> BCM20702A0: 你比较危险. 我是男的, 没事.
<P1FW332> ...
<onlylove> P1FW332: 你现在大概可能也许会有事
<onlylove> 哦，已经飞了
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 求别黑啊
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 顺便说，换内存的时候，发现自己原装的那条三丧，居然是ETT颗粒
<BCM20702A0> onlylove: 不懂啥是ett...
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 嗯，我去找科普给你
<BCM20702A0> onlylove: 不用了, 不搞这些了现在...
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=15452
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 也来说说关于内存颗粒: ett/utt/白片等等_技术论坛_PCEVA,PC绝对领域,传播真正的电脑知识
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 看看吧，没坏处
<BCM20702A0> onlylove: 我脑容量有限
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 诶？喝六个核桃补充下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教Ubuntu14.10闪屏问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472370 我用硬盘安装，启动进入那个试用界面后，就时不时的黑屏一下，一会又恢复正常。系统装好后也还是这个样子，请问是什么原因呢？ 另外问个网卡问题，就是进入Ubuntu以后，再重启回到win
<BCM20702A0> happyaron: ping
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 别ping了，happyaron这时候一般不在服务器
<onlylove> 哦，不在服务区
<onlylove> 我觉得我还是用全拼的好点
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • lubuntu14.04安装后无启动按钮  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472373 一部老上网本,原来安装lubuntu12.04出现故障后,重新下载 lubuntu14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso,并经md5校验.安装过程正常,安装后出现如下问题: 电脑启动后,到达登录页面时,界面正常. vnb1.png 登录后的界面
<^k^>  ─> ,右上角无如何按钮,无法操作电脑,alt+Fn 都无效,如何解决? vbn2.png zz: 男菜鸟 — 2015-08-25 13: …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 未插电源的情况下，安装完15.10之后，主板电容当场烧了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472375 在售后换了一块主板，当场安装了ubuntu15.10，安装完开机进系统，系统报错，突然画面卡主了，f1到f6没反映，然后重启了，然后售后检查，发觉电容又烧了。
<^k^>  ─> 。。这个和驱动有关吗？上次保修主板也是烧电容！ 来自我的 MX4 Pro 上的 Tapatalk zz: 黑and …
<BCM20702A0> eexpss: 渣e, 别买剁手兴
<eexpss> 坏蛋，你咋又换昵称呢。
<iIlL10Oo> 中兴的系统速度快，联想的硬件便宜
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, 摸摸大
<BCM20702A0> ...
<imtxc> BCM20702A0: 求教怎么连 irc
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 你已经在了啊
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 云游戏 关键不是图像传输 而是用户这边的操作也要发回服务器 你玩射击游戏 恐怕达不成要求 cc Zesty_
<Freebuilder> 这不已经上来了嘛
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 问你组人找个weechat的配置, 就是密码填is给的, 没有别的...
<Freebuilder> 本来还觉得蛮清醒的，怎么一开电脑就觉得有点昏昏欲睡了呢
<chihchun> 话说大陆一般家里带宽是多少呢？
<chihchun> (随意调查)
<iIlL10Oo> chihchun, 电信20M, 移动10M
<Freebuilder> 4M
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: my apartment: 20M FTTH, my mom's: 10M FTTB
<Freebuilder> 我们这主流都是 4M
<iIlL10Oo> 4M是电话线，不是光纤
<BCM20702A0> iIlL10Oo: 光纤给你限制到4M也没问题啊...
<Freebuilder> iIlL10Oo, 光纤、双绞线
<chihchun> 没有 100+M 的光纤吗？
<Freebuilder> 我们这电信光纤到户，联通移动双绞线到户。
<chihchun> 我在台北是 100M down/40M up, 不能升级 200M 都快疯了
<chihchun> FTTH
<Freebuilder> 大陆其实还有很多穷地方
<Freebuilder> 其实我们这已经算是不错的了
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 有, 但是贵...
<chihchun> 我是想问广上北深这些地方
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: rex, 我就在北京, 就在公司附近
<chihchun> 出差太多了，干脆在大陆找个地方暂住一下 :p
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: office才20M好么
<chihchun> BCM20702A0: 20M 我都快崩溃了
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 昆仑饭店总统套房
<chihchun> BCM20702A0: 昆仑比办公室还差...
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 那换四季, 威斯汀, 凯宾斯基!
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 中南海招待所
<chihchun> 300M/100M = 1699 TWD =~ 340 CNY
<Freebuilder> chihchun, 百兆那是局域网，哈哈
<chihchun> FreeBirdLjj: 我要上 internet 感觉像是局域网阿阿，这样我从 public cloud 拉 ci build 好的东西才快
<chihchun> 用 public cloud, 要多少 instance 有多少
<chihchun> 那换个问题，那个都市的网路基础建设最好？
<chihchun> 深圳？
<Freebuilder> 据说 GFW 太耗资源，所以不可能给乃们太快的
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 国外出口带宽受限, 哪也不好
<chihchun> Orz
<BCM20702A0> s/z/2/
<chihchun> 那我还是别物理翻墙进去好了
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 就是说
 * chihchun 住哪里都可以，就要网速快
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: south koera
<BCM20702A0> korea
<chihchun> BCM20702A0: 超快！我懂
<Freebuilder> chihchun, 除了网速快，住哪里都好说
<chihchun> BCM20702A0: 你这暱称是某坑爹的网路卡型号吗？
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: bluetooth =,=
<chihchun> BCM20702A0: XDDD
<chihchun> 好吧
 * chihchun 再度实施物理翻墙，从广东去香港 &
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 单纯只是要100M的带宽的话, 内地一线城市都有的
<BCM20702A0> chihchun: 就是gfw太烦
<iIlL10Oo> 香港好地方啊
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 他来了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: yunfan_有事找你
<gebjgd> yunfan_, onlylove_  啥事
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 好像是你媳妇那手机的事
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 联想 k3 note?
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 嗯
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 一个sed问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472376 在一个shell脚本中，比如像 #！/bin/bash # This is a shell script # # echo “Hello” 如何用sed将中间三行删掉 zz: hh_L — 2015-08-25 14:26
<Freebuilder> 睡醒了，吼吼
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 吼完继续睡去
<Freebuilder> 不，得留点困意，晚上才好睡
<onlylove> yunfan_: 问你点事，就是二维码登陆那个，是不是说，客户端从服务器上请求一个码，然后手机端扫描以后，把自己存的账号和扫的二维码发送到服务器，然后服务器通知持有二维码的客户端登陆操作？
<iLucky> 有什么办法可以查看别人电脑里的文件？
<onlylove> iLucky: 你又想啥呢，直接去看好了
<iLucky> onlylove: 公司的花名册，办事员不让我看
<onlylove> iLucky: 那就不看好了
<iLucky> onlylove:我只想找几个校友而已
<iLucky> onlylove: 办事员这种做法你赞同吗
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: 你还是没上线?
<iLucky> 公司内网可以看到其他员工的电脑ip吧？
<onlylove_> iLucky: 骚年，听说过vlan否
<onlylove_> iLucky: 为了安全起见，财务部门啥的通常都是单独一个vlan的
<iLucky> onlylove_: 算了，不看了
<iLucky> 这群办公室的狗腿子
<BCM20702A0> iLucky: 不让看就是不让看, 没道理事事都随你心
<BCM20702A0> imtxc: ping
<iLucky> BCM20702A0: 搞不懂为什么他们可以看，我就不能看
<BCM20702A0> iLucky: 财务可以管钱, 你可以么?
<iLucky> BCM20702A0: 不是钱，看个毕业院校而已
<BCM20702A0> iLucky: 对你来说是而已, 但是花名册里有出生年月日吧, 有别的个人信息吧, 都是隐私
<BCM20702A0> iLucky: 如果你要盗同事的账户信息, 密保问题是出生年月日呢?
<BCM20702A0> iLucky: 公司有规定不能看的就别看了
<iLucky> BCM20702A0: 其实公司根本就没这规定
<iLucky> 财务的规定倒是有
<onlylove_> BCM20702A0: 如何保证财务不盗是个很严肃的问题
<onlylove_> BCM20702A0: 监守自盗什么的
<iLucky> 就是看不惯一个新来的天天说只为领导办事的狗腿子办事员
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 桌面显示不全的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472378 见附图，桌面下面还有文字，但是显示不完整，显卡已驱动，分辨率已调到最高了，可能是什么原因请教。。。。 zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-25 16:56
 * cherrot 想吃鳗鱼饭
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 吃
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 魏公村有一家
<cherrot> BCM20702A0,  哪一家？
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: https://foursquare.com/v/加藤屋-katoya/4c7a31b4794e224b75eb6728
<huntxu> 吃吃吃
<BCM20702A0> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTMxNTYyNTIyNA==.html
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ 女票长得丑的男生别看—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<BCM20702A0> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/15/0825/16/B1SJKPMO00051CD5.html#p=B1OMG8N300CO0005
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ 米兰官方宣布巴洛特利体检 马里奥降薪返圣西罗_网易体育
<BCM20702A0> huntxu: 米兰上瘾了
<huntxu> BCM20702A0: 没救了这货。。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 一个星期，安装的最小化UBUNTU,并用WINE运行SecurCRT.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472380 1.PNG 2.PNG 3.PNG 4.PNG 5.PNG 6.PNG 7.PNG 8.PNG zz: ye20091015 — 2015-08-25 17:23
<BCM20702A0> huntxu: 万一爆发了呢~
<huntxu> BCM20702A0: 这货球商太高但是智商真的捉急啊
 * BCM20702A0 晚上吃什么...
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不是  二维码这个很简单 你开的那个页面的二维码 扫出来是个地址 只要扫出来用手机浏览器访问 就让服务器通知pc那边授权是否成功了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你老婆那个k3 note续航怎样
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 至于具体的通知方式 你可以开个微信登录 用调试方式抓包 看看到底是轮训还是服务器推
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 挺好
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 续航这个看你的应用
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 3000毫安时
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.01 服务器不能访问外网，跪求大神帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472381 小弟有一台部署在远程的ubuntu14.01 服务器版本，能够用putty 访问，8080端口也能够访问， 但是就是从上面ping 各种外网都不通，请问哪位大神能帮我看看要怎么弄
<^k^>  ─> 啊， 小弟初学，感激不尽。 zz: newmoneyfun — 2015-08-25 17:40
<janl> 是否禁止了ICMP协议。
<janl> 或可以打iptable关了试一下。
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 3000mah续航好都是你不用
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 那就上联想 k80
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我发现许多大电池的手机都是联通信号的 额
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这个电池是大 不过是intel芯片的 耗电也大啊
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 而且我有一些android应用可能没有for x86的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 联通制式流行呗，有些事移动也没办法吧
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 有那么些人，认定了TDD就是移动
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那个k80m 高配版 要1999 鬼才买呢
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 低配就够了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 2G足够
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 低配才2G ram 就要1499 也是不愧联想这美帝良心啊 这种千元机配置拿来卖这价 还吃了intel的补贴 真狗黑的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 红色外壳丑 不可拆卸电池 这款手机上集中了太多我讨厌的参数直
<yunfan_>   经过实际测试，笔者在上班的公交车上（注：手机网络时强时弱），通过联想K80（高配版）刷30分钟微信朋友圈，电量损耗为9%。
<yunfan_> 也就是说  只能刷5个小时
<yunfan_> 　　就手机的娱乐体验来说，无非就是上网、听歌、玩游戏，那么在游戏体验中联想K80（高配版）耗电又如何呢？事实上，用该机玩30分钟《狂野飚车8》，电量损耗为10%。另外，笔者还进行了视频测试，联想K80（高配版）正常播放30分钟本地高清视频，电量损耗则为为9%，与游戏耗电量相当。
<yunfan_> 都是5个小时
<yunfan_> 手机中国四川网友2015-08-12 12:02:00
<yunfan_> 华硕飞马，同样的配置才1299，
<onlylove_> 拿intel补贴？x86的？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 弄个电库
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 当然有 你不知道 ？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 有这东西我更要用别的手机了  我买个流行的好刷机好root不好么 干嘛用这x86的不能root 要天天忍联想那个烂系统
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 联想的直接kingroot 干掉自带程序就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 没有任何问题
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 反正我觉得k3 note不错
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 他对k3 note不放心的就是续航
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 如果续航或者说电池容量OK，他早买了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那是针对你那款 x86芯片一般都root不了的 因为没有工具针对这个
<gebjgd> yunfan_, k3 note是arm
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 和cpu一毛钱关系没有
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你说得对 因为我手头就有个联想的机器 同样价位 续航远不如华为 一开始发现流畅度也不如华为 后来root了以后 灭了好多联想的烂系统应用 才逐渐能用 tmd
<gebjgd> yunfan_, k900也是intel 照样root
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 反正我的x86平板当年用遍工具都不能root只能放那吃灰
<gebjgd> yunfan_, http://m.yiqike.com/rootjiaocheng/201504276310.html
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 联想K80一键图文root权限获取教程-手机ROOT权限获取
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我要横向比较下这个价位上的其他机器
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 你那个联想是什么机器？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 不论联想的机器  1G的必须删系统自带的程序  不然很慢
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  18:48
<janl> exit
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • Openbox 配置文件终于满意了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472382 花了两个小时。简洁够用好用。 rc.xml.gz zz: 建客 — 2015-08-25 19:33
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  20:32
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: gebjgd: 没人建议 moto 系列？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, moto系列没有双卡  没有联想的性价比高
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有的啊。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 899元能拿到？
<alvin_rxg> ..
<yunfan_>  alvin_rxg moto也是黑心想系列啊  cc gebjgd
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: moto的千元机配置能卖1k2 ~ 1k4
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 知道啊  但是没有联想品牌的性价比高啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 而且我这里都4部联想手机了
<gebjgd> yun
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 真心不错
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你丫是不是收了联想的黑钱 真想不到联想的臭脚你都能捧
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 事实如此  便宜的手机里还有哪个牌子好？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: 他拿到一个东西后，就不会再去看别的东西了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你推荐个更好的东西
<alvin_rxg> moto, one plus, xiaomi, apple
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 问题是你的事实在我这里是证伪的 因为我也有联想的手机
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 所以我问你的联想什么型号
<yunfan_> gebjgd: a805e
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, one plus牌子更没听说过  xiaomi 京东一开始买不到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, apple都不用考虑  拷贝个东西还要itune
<yunfan_> 在想要不要考虑下win10
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: 可以考虑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好
<yunfan_> 反正现在win10有android兼容层
<gebjgd> yunfan_, a805e你这手机能用？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 带个geeksphone
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 能啊 我现在两个卡都插上面呢 这也是我最近想买手机的原因之一
<yunfan_> 其实我发现root以后删掉许多烂应用 也能用
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 佩服  内存1G不说  那分辨率
<yunfan_> 只不过我的目标是搞个能用移动4G的长续航手机来装逼 所以这个就不大够用了 因为这个是电信手机
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 后台应用都咔嚓 1G也是够用的
<yunfan_> 我不玩游戏 所以不担心这种问题
<yunfan_> 那个分辨率主要影响我看书  额
<gebjgd> yunfan_, android还是要2G 分辨率最好1080
<alvin_rxg> 手机上还是不要看书了……
<alvin_rxg> 不看分辨率吧，看 ppi
<yunfan_> gebjgd: no no, 1080p凭空多了很多耗电 我是情愿要720p的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 就是可惜找不到这种 大电池 性能不错 结果还 720p的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: no no，电池都是根据屏幕大小来配置的
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 那你为什么以前不买联想的那个什么p780
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 其实 那手机的分辨率用来开terminal问题不大 看手机页面也没有问题 就是看书不太好
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 双卡 3500电池
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那个是联通的
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 联通和电信的区别是？
<alvin_rxg> https://geizhals.de/?cat=umtsover&xf=266_30#xf_top
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Handys ohne Vertrag mit Gesprächszeit: ab 30h Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 电信只是我办宽带送的 我过两个礼拜去魔都就仍了 我主力机是移动的
<alvin_rxg> Lenovo K3 Note 好像不错
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: 联想的机器 我强烈建议你小心点  你想想联想在pc bios上干的好事
<alvin_rxg> 管我屁事
<alvin_rxg> 想要接近 gpe 的，就直接买 nexus 或者 one plus
<yunfan_> 我想要 geeksphone 帮我搞一个
<alvin_rxg> one plus 买吧
<alvin_rxg> 这天气真操蛋，还想走路回家……
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: 你在德国走路回家 不怕被人摘菊花？
<Winternet> 有人吗
<ubrl> Winternet:点点点.  23:15
<Winternet> 大家好
<ubrl> Winternet:点点点.  23:15
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-26
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • debian无法识别1T移动硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472384 [ 6.976601] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled [ 6.992439] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed [ 7.009603] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 7.030887] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabl
<^k^>  ─> ed [ 7.046857] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed [ 7.053959] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: wri …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<changhe_> fdsafdsa
<changhe_> fdsa
<maucat> 大家好。我想问下。ubuntu14.04 如何查看全部的快捷键绑定
<maucat> 有人能回答下我的问题吗？
<maucat> 没有一个人？
<cuihao> 有，但不是Ubuntu用户
<maucat> archlinux了？
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<stardiviner> maucat: 对滴
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/65582/linuxcon2015
<ubrl> ⇪ t: LinuxCon2015：Linux 创始人畅谈开源操作系统 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 实际上，Linux内核无法达到像20年前一样的简约规模，但也可以一定程度 上地简化缩小。不过Torvalds依然遗憾地告诉大家，如果想要设计出真正精致小巧的设备，只能寻找其他解决方案。
<BinLi> maucat, 系统的快捷键设置主要在2个地方，一个是'unity-control-center keyboard shortcuts',一个是在compiz下unity插件上键的设置，可用ccsm查看
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45264
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | GoAgent开发者删除项目，GitHub再次受到DDoS攻击
<yunfan_> papapapapapapapapapa
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你发新闻老是发昨天的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 因为那网站昨天没更新，或者更新的时候我不在
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这新闻我昨天就看到了
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/what-i-learned-when-i-gave-up-the-9-to-5
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 放弃「朝九晚五」的收获 | 程序师
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我觉得，这东西，意料之中吧，ss被喝茶，它也好不到哪里
<yunfan_> 这种事我一点也不意外  只是奇怪他们怎么一点防范意识都没有
<onlylove> 就算藏的再好，人可以把github直接放倒嘛
<onlylove> 而且，这东西使用范围大了，就容易出事，如果只是小圈子，估计没问题
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<onlylove> 但是现在卖路由器的，都刷各种wrt然后内置ss，不被抓我才不信
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是啊  所以我还是老方法 要弄个基于p2p的网络 在这上面发文章 娱乐 以及各种发布 才安全
<yunfan_> onlylove: 奇酷的手机 399 准备买个来玩玩
<onlylove> LuanMangHuo: 欢迎回来
<LuanMangHuo> onlylove: ...
<LuanMangHuo> onlylove: 哎
<onlylove> LuanMangHuo: 不过你还是改名叫bumanghuo吧，这个太长
<LuanMangHuo> onlylove: 可是我在忙活啊
<lainme> 直接叫manghuo
<onlylove> 儿子：爸爸我今天惹事了，把老师气发疯，都哭了。 爸爸：你个兔崽子，怎么把老师给气的？ 儿子：今天上课我玩吸铁石被老师发现了，她要没收，我就给她了。 爸爸：这不算啥事啊！ 儿子：但是老师刚一拿，就吸在她的大金镯子上了，当时她就哭了，还跑去找校长打了一架，好顿挠啊，把校长脸都挠出血了！我也不知道是因为啥呀……
<onlylove> 爸爸：好了，没事了，你去玩吧，以后拿吸铁石离你妈那些首饰远点……
<vickycq> GoAgent删除不是因为上新项目了么
<vickycq> GoAgent已经走到尽头了
<lainme> 不是还能用么
<vickycq> ip
<vickycq> ip基本找不到了
<vickycq> 基本都转xxnet了
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  10:34
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  10:34
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  10:34
<onlylove> MangHuo: tset
<vickycq> 咦 这个频道水的少了
<yunfan_> MangHuo: 最近忙什么
<MangHuo> yunfan_: 哎，说来话长
<onlylove> vickycq: 水太多会淹死人
<yunfan_> MangHuo: 可以长话短说
<MangHuo> yunfan_: 就是扯了个大蛋
<onlylove> yunfan_: 短说就是七夕斩了一百多号
<onlylove> MangHuo: 不配合！
<yunfan_> MangHuo: 然后只完成了50个？
<taozhijiang> 大家帮我ping freesign.net
<taozhijiang> 看看怎么样
<taozhijiang> 我怀疑我的VPS被墙了
<onlylove> ip多少啊
<onlylove> dns不干净的话没办法
<taozhijiang> 192.3.90.124
<ubrl> taozhijiang, 192.3.90.124 美国 纽约州伊利县威廉斯维尔村ColoCrossing有限责任公司
<onlylove> time out
<Router2> taozhijiang 墙外ping也不通
<lainme> 服务器故障？
<taozhijiang> 管理页面正常啊
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/15/0825/00/B1QRQ1B700014AED.html?dgsrf
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 台12岁男童跌倒压破天价名画(图)_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> 你是不是iptables把icmp扔了
<yunfan_> taozhijiang: 我这墙外的vps都ping不通
<cuihao> onlylove, 试了试tcp 22端口也不通
<ooOO_OOoo> http://31.media.tumblr.com/4b7a8457819481d93bb751c83f8ca05f/tumblr_mg8u51QzLH1r0cv6do1_500.gif
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo: ⇪ image/gif
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<onlylove> 要不nmap扫下？
<onlylove> 不过你们那些vps用nmap违法的小心点
<onlylove> 看看虚拟机里面装nmap没
<onlylove> 没装……
<onlylove> 算了
<taozhijiang> 唉，郁闷
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> 弄个破烂winserver一遍一遍一遍的重启
<onlylove> 烦不烦啊
<onlylove> 我真佩服微软那群人
<onlylove> 他们是如何忍受他们服务器一遍一遍重启的
<onlylove> 启动还巨慢
<nyfair> onlylove: 蛤蛤
<nyfair> onlylove: 不搞这行不就好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛姐高明
<yh`> s
<nyfair> 巴拉拉小魔仙下半部分今天开播，我好兴奋啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，小萝莉，叫蜀黍，给你糖
<onlylove> 不对啊，现在小萝莉都在看韩剧……
<nyfair> http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rrnvdkx0.html?vfm=2008_aldbd&bvfm=videolocal
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 巴啦啦小魔仙之梦幻旋律 第26集-少儿-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<onlylove> 巴拉拉得什么年纪的人看
<nyfair> onlylove: 光美和小马什么年纪的看，巴拉拉就什么年纪的看
<nyfair> 小屁孩哪里能看懂宫斗Q娃
<onlylove> 光美和小马什么鬼，我居然不知道Σ( ° △ °|||)︴
<nyfair> 小马是美剧 my little pony: friendship is magic
<nyfair> 光美是日剧，宫斗Q娃
<onlylove> 光之美少女和彩虹小马？
<nyfair> 嗯
<onlylove> 完全不知道Σ( ° △ °|||)︴
<onlylove> 这年头居然还有人求推荐开源邮件服务器的，postfix不够好么
<onlylove> 难道想用sendmail？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45269
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | KDE Plasma 5.4发布
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 15.04升级后无限循环登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472387 求救，我全新安装UBUNTU15.04一切正常，系统提示有更新可用，我就升级了，然后就杯具了，重启后，登录界面提示输入密码，我正确输入密码后，屏幕一闪又重新回到登录界面，一直这样
<^k^>  ─> 无限循环！ zz: honhen — 2015-08-26 12:24
<stardiviner> 192.168.1.5
<ubrl> stardiviner, 192.168.1.5 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • grub4dos引导安装linux出现找不到iso的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472388 现在的系统是xubuntu和win7，xubuntu是U盘装的，我想试一下grub从C盘引导，我就把grub4dos里的文件解压到C盘，iso文件里的那两个文件也解压出来了，然后用easyBCD建立引导，也改了里面
<huntxu> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<small> 全球股市可能崩盤
<nyfair> 全球？
<small> yes
<nyfair> 靠，道琼斯那是收盘10分钟砸下来的啊
<nyfair> 金融危机啦金融危机啦，我要失业了
<nyfair> 改行当码农
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机收留我
<nyfair> onlylove_: 老司机老司机
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我不是写码的 yunfan_才是
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有 MangHuo
<onlylove_> nyfair: 当当没来
<netsnail> exim4作为邮件服务器也挺不错的，反正我都是用系统默认的
<small> 鄙人正在bsd下工作......
<archl> nyfair,  你赶紧买进实物啦。
<archl> nyfair, 大富豪
<netsnail> small: bsd好牛B，都快淘汰了吧
<small> 非也非也,蒸蒸日上
<MangHuo> ...
<netsnail> 用的人太少了，选它的话有好多顾虑
<small> 文檔十分齊全啊,無後顧之憂啊
<small> 嵌入式是弱了一點,有待提高
<onlylove> netsnail: 别小看BSD
<onlylove> netsnail: bsd很多地方代码比linux好
<onlylove> netsnail: linux的优势是，硬件支持
<netsnail> onlylove: 招不到BSD牛人公司多闹心啊
<small> 全球第一款 pc 定製版android remix os!!!
<onlylove> netsnail: 敢用BSD做产品，肯定招的到，找不到用BSD？乖乖用windows
<small> 更新到棒棒糖
<netsnail> onlylove: windows更不敢用了
<onlylove> netsnail: 如果单纯不考虑X，只用tty，除了个别命令，我觉得没太大区别
<onlylove> netsnail: 当然对开发来说不知道
<netsnail> onlylove: 总之不太放心，还是linux好对付
<onlylove> netsnail: linux一样不好对付
<small> linux發行版太亂了,棄之不用!!!
<nyfair> bsd能玩linux游戏么
<small> 能
<archl> bsd 有驱动吗？
<small> 有linux兼容曾
<small> 現已兼容80%硬件
<nyfair> small: 那个我知道，但是能运行和能玩是两码事
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • IBUS中的极点五笔输入法如何固定的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472392 系统版本UBUNTU14.04，使用的是IBUS架构下的极点五笔输入法，在使用过程中，发现该输入法老跟着鼠标跑，不能固定在左下角或右下角吗？ 请教：如何固定不让这个输入法条框到
<^k^>  ─> 处跑？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-26 14:26
<small> 能玩啊
<small> 我用bsd跑過steam
<nyfair> small: 显卡驱动装bsd的还是linux的
<onlylove> bsd发行版一样乱
<small> bsd的
<onlylove> nyfair: 别闹，bsd有显卡驱动？
<small> 當然有
<small> 開源版的
<small> nvdia有 官方的驅動
<nyfair> onlylove: 黄老板说有
<nyfair> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<small> nvidia
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Unix Drivers | NVIDIA
<netsnail> 公司有台服务器上装了freebsd跑nginx还没debian跑的快
<small> 那是你不會配置
<nyfair> 大便有黑科技
<netsnail> small: 配置一样啊
<small> 哎
<nyfair> 什么叫不会配置，系统是给人用的不是折腾人的！
<netsnail> nyfair: 同意
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看啊，bsd好歹还有freebsd netbsd openbsd三支不是
<netsnail> 反正能不自己编译就不编
<onlylove> nyfair: 嘲笑linux发行版乱什么的
<nyfair> onlylove: applebsd不是么？
<small> netbsd 瀕臨死亡
<onlylove> nyfair: apple那只是用了kernel，bsd是一整套系统
<nyfair> 苹果的多媒体性能就是屎
<nyfair> 然并卵，我还是在用苹果
<nyfair> onlylove: 实话实说，水果6放视频还不如米1
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的黄老板个傻逼，网站用毛google的东西，不知道国内卡么
<small> 蘋果我承認 只是華麗一點 別無其他
<onlylove> nyfair: 然并卵，国产只能用硬件
<nyfair> 然而苹果管控做的好，看看隔壁那个傻逼g婊play，一堆叫床音声上首页
<small> remix os 大家搜一下 給你驚喜
<nyfair> 国内随便挑个傻叉应用市场都比g婊play好，还有傻叉非要翻墙安装g婊play
<nyfair> 然而依旧并卵，我也装了g婊play
<archl> nyfair,  国内随便一个傻×应用市场都是只有广告软件。。。
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0826/114008_hlBe_1187208.gif
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
<nyfair> archl: g婊play没有广告？哈哈哈哈哈
<archl> nyfair, 不是，g婊play里有些不带广告的软件。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看，黄老板光提供freebsd的，没有netbsd和openbsd，而且没有aix的
<nyfair> archl: 少来，我问你这个应用市场有没有广告
<archl> nyfair, 我管那应用市场做什么。。。我只要用软件。
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，其实aix貌似也不会用黄老板硬件
<archl> nyfair, 好吧，实际上我没装 g play，我都是 apk download
<nyfair> archl: 那都是装的软件，我用g婊play装和用傻叉应用市场装有什么区别
<archl> nyfair, 区别是 - 没广告的应用市场不上。。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • LIVECD以及正常启动黑屏，兼容模式和recovery模式则可以开机。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472394 安装Linux Mint Debian Edition，U盘启动在显示LOGO后就黑屏无反应，但选择兼容模式则可以进入LIVECD进行安装。 安装后开机同样在显示LOGO后就黑屏无反应，选择re
<^k^>  ─> covery模式启动就能进入系统，究竟是怎么回事？ zz: ice-06 — 2015-08-26 14:38
<nyfair> archl: 那是你自己的习惯问题，扯毛线！
<nyfair> archl: 我也不上，但我不会为了黑而黑
<archl> nyfair, 丫的。你自己的习惯问题，所以你和我在扯毛线！
<small> 從此不用linux發行版了
<nyfair> small: 快来学习巨硬大法
<small> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<nyfair> small: 我有段时间很中二，自以为用了archlinux就天下无敌了
<netsnail> nyfair: 结果呢
<nyfair> small: 现在我一听到archlinux就想黑
<archl> nyfair, 你还活着
<small> nyfair, 試試gentoo
<nyfair> small: 我永远不会在碰linux了，windows完美符合我的需求
<small> 我永遠不會再碰linux了,freebsd 完全符合我的需求!!!
<nyfair> small: 然并卵，上次我想试试自己写的小游戏的跨平台功能，我又屁颠屁颠的虚拟机装了个ubuntu
<small> freebsd + linux 兼容層 + wine ====無敵
<netsnail> 如何评价window 10
<small> 然並卵
<netsnail> 受用，回去就把它卸了
<small> 要用windows 還是win7吧
<netsnail> win7也是屎C盘越用越大
<small> windows 都是一個屌樣!!
<small> 沒辦法
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我看了下数字的手机发布会  有卖点
<yunfan_> 有点像docker那种东西
<small> ?
<yunfan_> 决定去买个数字的399
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我觉得吧，买硬件没问题，软件……
<onlylove> 真不好说
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • [求助]15.04链接windows网络打印机后无法打印测试页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472395 我安装的是15.04版本，但是链接到winXP的打印机后开始打印测试页，在打印记属性的打印机状态中查看到提示：Connection failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT 稍后在打印机状态中提示：空
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不是 他那几个卖点还不错 当然 你要小心他的后门  他有个feature是多开微信 相当于是给每个应用提供个独立的环境 这不就是类似docker一样的么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那就算了，数字说自己没后门，鬼都不信
<yunfan_> onlylove: 399玩玩嘛 要研究下他那个隔离怎么做的 将来可以用来在一个机器上开好多应用刷票刷榜
<nyfair> 全球股市雪崩了
<yunfan_> 怕什么  空头隔一阵就要收割一次
<onlylove> nyfair: 这才几年，又崩了？
<nyfair> 中国和美国已经崩了，你看欧洲的，一直大涨，最后10分钟雪崩
<nyfair> 1分钟跌1%，10分钟跌10%，惨不忍睹
<nyfair> 接近90度的砸下来
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我发现我司这网，连内网都限制
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我从内网的esxi上下载client都被断掉
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我只能对IT说，呵呵
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不给钱it也不是神仙
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不是神仙也不至于丧病到连内网都封，你如果外网限制，我认了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你TM连内网都限制，几个意思
<onlylove> 我该说这个IT是傻逼呢，是傻逼呢，还是傻逼呢
<stardiviner> yunfan_: 你限制 onlylove 内网了？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 没他事情，看上下文
<yunfan_> stardiviner: 请注意上下文
<stardiviner> onlylove: oh.
<yunfan_> onlylove: 肯定是领导问网怎么卡  他们回答说p2p下载 然后领导让封了这个
<yunfan_> 要么就是为了所谓安全
<onlylove> http啊，和p2p有半毛钱关系啊
<onlylove> 我TM简直想掐死那些蠢货
<stardiviner> 不能换其他方式么？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他们是不讲逻辑的 那你说你每次翻墙都是去看色情么
<stardiviner> 规定之类的本来就是这么一回事儿，规定是死的。
<stardiviner> 要打破规定，跳出限制之外，本来就是hacker的本色
<onlylove> stardiviner: 换其他方式？我的第一感觉是，IT不会写规则，连私有地址都不知道
<stardiviner> onlylove: 和蠢的人计较也是一件比较蠢的事情，浪费自己的时间精力。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 好，我不和他计较，然后我可以不干活不
<stardiviner> onlylove: 你工作需要这个？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 那就找上去就是了。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我需要从内网下载个文件，丫的给我限速，属不属于捣乱？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 多线程下载可行不？
<stardiviner> aria2 之类的
<onlylove> stardiviner: downthemall都不行，还aria2呢
<onlylove> 多线程直接给你报错
<stardiviner> ....那他真是个好人。。。。
<stardiviner> 这样限定的条件是怎么判定的？检测你的IP？MAC？之类的？
<onlylove> 白名单
<stardiviner> 设置白名单的人，除非是出于真的安全目的，要么就是偷懒，。。。
<stardiviner> 这白名单怎么搞的？只允许下载某些文件？还是某几个特定的协议？
<onlylove> 特定主机不受限制
<onlylove> 懒得折腾
<onlylove> 在虚拟机上装惠普特有的东西，没有惠普的存储，能行？
<onlylove> 唉，试试看吧
 * onlylove_ (╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
<netsnail> 往服务器上传文件，传了一半速度越来越低最后为0了，是什么问题？
<ubrl> netsnail: define:往服务器上传文件，传了一半速度越来越低最后为0了， 一般的下载|服务器|为每一个发出下载请求的用户提供下载服务，而BitTorrent的工作 ... 一个|文件|分发协议，每个下载者在下载的同时不断向其他下载者|上传|已下载的数据 。 ... 想想自己下载时遇到的“种子数|为
<ubrl>  ─> 0|”的痛苦吧，将心比心，尽可能在下载结束后 不要 ... 是，下载的人越多，提供的带宽也越多，种子也会|越来越|多，下载|速度|就越快。
<netsnail> ubrl: 扯不扯？
<ubrl> netsnail,
<netsnail> 发现scp都有这个问题啊
<netsnail> 越传速度越低
<netsnail> 要了亲命了都
<netsnail> 有遇到的吗？同一个运营商的竟然没有问题
<netsnail> 不对，好像是只有移动有问题
 * BCM20702A0 "在四川坐黑车老被骗钱。最奇葩一次，师傅收完我八块车费，语重心长说：回去只要五块钱，别又被骗啦。。"
<onlylove_> 然后发现回去其实只要3块
 * onlylove_ 觉得黑车不是一般的可恨
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，mozilla那蠢的，要进一步向google学习了，除了ie，还有啥好用的浏览器否
<yunfan_> netsnail: 我也这样 我认为是开始那速度是假的
<hoxily> 不开计价器吗？
<nyfair> onlylove_: edge
<onlylove_> nyfair: 没有10怎么办
<nyfair> onlylove_: 旧版mozilla
<yh1> ^k^: www.qq.com
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 补裤子 : 年轻人下班回家,发现新婚妻子在发愁。我真是没用,她说,我刚才替你熨那套西装,把裤子臀部烧了个大洞。 不要紧,她丈夫安慰说,那套衣服我多备了一条裤子。 对,妻子高兴起来说,幸亏这样,我用那条裤子把烧的洞补上了。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统重启后，如未登录user用户，有些文件夹/home/user/下面文件找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472397 1 环境： 系统12.04 一台pc做服务器。开ssh 跟 Samba。 2 系统重启后，如未登录user用户，有些文件夹/home/user/下面文件找不到（已ssh方式登录上去服务器
<^k^>  ─> ） 3 系统重启后，如已user登录（图显模式输入密码成功登录后），/home/user/下面就会有很 …
<netsnail> yunfan_: 不是假的，好像只有对移动的网络才那样
<netsnail> yunfan_: 电信通之间没有问题
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<O0XX|Qiong> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜帅哥
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 别装了
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: bot的拜解决不了事实
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: firefox啥时候换那个rust还是啥的内核
<stardiviner> O0XX|Qiong: 你是Firefox的？
<stardiviner> O0XX|Qiong: Mozilla 啥时候换阿？
<stardiviner> Linux版的？
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 他不是，你想多了
<gzfirc> hello
<ubrl> gzfirc:点点点.  18:01
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 不过这里应该会某人是Mozilla的吧？
<nyfair> 以后就用firefox esr了
<stardiviner> nyfair: Firefox esr是啥版本？nightly ?
<cuihao> stardiviner, 长期支持版
<cuihao> Extended Support Release
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 嗅探监听工具功能性问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472398 在WINDOWS下，有一种嗅探监听抓包工具叫sniffer，这个软件即可以嗅探到内网有多少主机，亦可以抓包。在UBUNTU下，集这两种功能于一身的软件有吗？ 请指教。。。。谢谢。 zz: 九天星 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-08-26 20:01
<Freebuilder> 汗！开电脑这么久竟然忘了上 IRC！
<hellococo> good stuff
<cmdgy> 我的KDE桌面无法重启，也没办法关机和注销 是怎么回事呀
<cmdgy> 除了壁纸没了，其他程序都继续运行
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教，华硕A42J，安装过程中突然断电重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472400 1. 曾经装过ubuntu 7.10，后来不记得装哪个版本了，失败后没装新版本，一直工作需要用了windows，直到现在。 2. 现在试了ubuntu 14.10，15.04，mint最新、open SUSE，同样状况。 3. 具体
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-27
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 需要安装不能信任的软件包解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472404 用 Ubuntu 安装软件包时提示 需要安装不能信任的软件包 ， 这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包 ， 只需要在联网情况下，升级一下软件源列表，再执行安装即可。 在终
<^k^>  ─> 端下执行 Code:  sudo apt-get update zz: microdust — 2015-08-27 8:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 需要安装不能信任的软件包解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472406 用 Ubuntu 安装软件包时提示 需要安装不能信任的软件包 ， 这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包 ， 只需要在联网情况下，升级一下软件源列表，再执行安装即可。 在终
<^k^>  ─> 端下执行 Code:  sudo apt-get update zz: microdust — 2015-08-27 8:37
<yunfan_> 妈的 数字那手机不是399
<yunfan_> 走的还是情怀路线了  cc onlylove
<onlylove> 399得赔死
<onlylove> 周教主哪里那么多钱烧
<onlylove> 周教主估计玩这个不如雷布斯
<onlylove> 就像神船一样，丫的直接把价格拉低到成本附近，你想比他便宜就赔钱
<kandu> yun[Dfan_: 看你那天说的，是想自己鼓捣了。要是你在上海忽悠到人了，我就去给你江老板打下手，混口饭吃，万望收留。要是能够包养我，那就更好啦。
<kandu> yunfan_: ^^
<yunfan_> kandu: 你不是已经忽悠到投资了么 怎么还要找我
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 64位 输入密码登录user几秒后，显示器提示无显示信号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472409 环境： 1 ubuntu 14.04 64位 2 lenovo pc机 3 cpu Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 2G 内存 4 显卡 Intel(R) HD Graphics 现象： 开机后，正常看到开机动画，但是从开机动画到登录界面有一
<kandu> yunfan_: 做了才知道难啊，我觉得做得太早了，还要自己培育市场。晚些时候才比较适合
<yunfan_> kandu: 至少是在做着么 难道你在为跑路做打算
<kandu> yunfan_: 狡兔三窟，多挖一窟也是好的么
<yunfan_> kandu: 你创业初期就这样想 很难成功 成功的人一般都是赌徒
<yunfan_> kandu: 而且你能帮我干啥呢 我其实更需要美工 之类的工种
<kandu> yunfan_: 我当程序员，你难道还想继续干程序。到时候你没这个时间的
<yunfan_> kandu: 我感觉就服务器端我做得挺好 倒是未必需要别人啊 只是客户端还是得靠别人
<yunfan_> 我可是吃了6年这个饭的
<yunfan_> Relaed: hi 想不到你跟老白认识的啊
<yunfan_> kandu: 其实现在最关键还是要忽悠个前端来 咱们两个都不是干这个的料
<kandu> yunfan_: 那个，你想做，不用等到人都齐了再做。先去忽悠，资源和人自然会来的
<yunfan_> kandu: 创业 自然要有信得过的人才行 创业是要team的
<onlylove> 你们忽悠 hamo给你们写js和css？
<yunfan_> hamo是小白帽 还得给他弄个清真窗口 麻烦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45281
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 苹果在德国输掉滑动解锁专利诉讼案
<onlylove> 公司没开呢，餐厅先准备好了？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 做事要想长远点么
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<yunfan_> onlylove: 想到个新策略  我去买那些大容量电池 配那些硬件看起来不错的手机
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我和你说个不太保险的办法，原来老家，如果手机配不上电池，据说可以定制，嗯，就是用旧电池改造，你懂得
<onlylove> 今天上午，金正恩将军在朝外记者陪同下视察朝鲜航天局时宣布：10年内，要让朝鲜宇航员登陆太阳！ 一位美国记者问道，太阳温度那么高你们怎么登上去呢？顿时全场鸦雀无声。大家不知道该怎样回答这个问题。 这时金将军缓缓说道，我们天黑去！顿时全场朝鲜人响起雷鸣般的掌声……
<onlylove> 正在看电视直播的奥巴马，冷笑着对周围的同僚说：这二逼，天黑了根本没太阳！ 白宫内也响起了雷鸣般的掌声！
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<small> 现在只有ssh能翻墙了，哎。。。。。。
<palytoxin> 最近vpn挂了不少了吧
<small> 都他媽不能用了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 旧电池怎么改造
<yunfan_> onlylove: 以前曾经有去太阳挖煤的文革文章
<changhe_> dafssa
<changhe> fdsafdsa
<changhe_> fdsafdsa
<changhe> go
<changhe> liaotian l
<changhe_> fdsafdsa
<taozhijiang> 墙外的朋友帮我看看 23.95.33.124  192.3.90.124 这两个主机通不通？
<lainme> taozhijiang: 都不行
<taozhijiang> lainme, 谢谢
<taozhijiang> 应该是垃圾运营商的问题
<wasgay> 无网络的情况下怎么安装媒体解码器？
<nyfair> 继续氪，不要停，大力出奇迹
 * yunfan_ 搞黑产的人好赚钱
<nyfair> 对日输一局，缩卵输一生
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, 咦
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 大梨?
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, 搞基裆
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, madperNe
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 不知道在不在这个频道
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, 又拿帽子吓唬小孩纸
<MangHuo> ...
<BCM20702A0> 屈臣氏...
<Wastsons> cherrot: 啥事?
<Wastsons> cherrot: ...
<Wastsons> cherrot: nnnnd, 不说话?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10wily升级后找不到有线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472412 15.10wily的NIGHTLY版本，每天按时更新 前几天更新时又衰了 好像是更新了个网络配置文件，也没留意似乎是networkmanager.conf？？？？ 我选了默认的N，好像是不改变配置，5555 这么马虎真不是
<lkong> 有人吗
<ubrl> lkong:点点点.  14:59
<Wastsons> ... ....
<lkong> 能问下吗，irc 6667端口和6666端口什么区别？
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ... ...
<BCM20702A0> lol
<lkong> 都能进同一个channel?
<palomino|working> 看服务器设置吧 lkong
<BCM20702A0> lkong: 有时候有区别有时候没区别, 要看server
<lkong> BCM20702A0: 什么意思？都是irc.freenode.net
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 谎报军情?
<BCM20702A0> lkong: freenode的话, 好像6666不支持ssl, 但6667支持
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 没有
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 14:53 < cherrot> BCM20702A0, madperNe
<lkong> BCM20702A0: 6667和6666都进的是同一个channel吧
<BCM20702A0> lkong: 是
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ... ...
<lkong> BCM20702A0: 我用的是erc, 6667端口进不了
<lkong> BCM20702A0: OK thanks
<cherrot> Wastsons, 没事儿 就是想你了
<Wastsons> cherrot: 哦.
<cherrot> Wastsons, 想写个实时（而非中转）的代理，不知道你有建议没
<Wastsons> cherrot: 不懂.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 啥叫实时?
<Wastsons> cherrot: 中转的我写过.
<cherrot> Wastsons, 就是不必缓存完整个请求再去转发，例如下载流数据 或者上传文件
<Wastsons> cherrot: 对接数据流.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 不用缓存整个请求. 知道目标地址之后就可以了啊.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 有个小buffer就行.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 本地有个小buffer做中转, 然后剩下的都是socket的buffer了.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 实时的不好写. 要写滑动窗口的.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 性能提升会很大吗?
 * BCM20702A0 唉, 怨不得人家有钱啊
<cherrot> Wastsons, 果然还是要涉及挺多细节   我要做一个代理层，局域网中部署了一堆HTTP的SDK node， 我来提供统一的代理+路由
<cherrot> Wastsons, 实现扩散写和轮询读  蛋疼
<Wastsons> cherrot: 是啊, 你要实时, 那么同步就是个问题. tcp解决同步问题的细节可以参考一下.
<nyfair> freenode这傻逼服务器连中文id都不支持
<nyfair> 当初谁把频道建在这里的
<Wastsons> cherrot: 但是, 性能能提升几多啊?
<Wastsons> cherrot: 流一旦建立起来, 真的就没啥性能提升了.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 延迟少了而已.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 看需求吧, 不是特别重要吧?
<nyfair> 除了freenode，还有哪个irc服务器不支持中文id的，反正我不知道
<cherrot> Wastsons, 因为有挺多接口是涉及到文件流的 性能提升还是很明显的  关键是不想日后全部推倒重来
<BCM20702A0> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<cherrot> Wastsons, 做视频实时识别   唉 deadline将至 先用最丑最快的办法做了
<Wastsons> cherrot: 咱俩对文件流的定义不同吧...
<Wastsons> cherrot: 哦, 这个啊.
<nyfair> BCM20702A0: 壕，全球金融危机啦
<BCM20702A0> nyfair: 夭寿啦
<MangHuo> cherrot: 你要包养 BCM20702A0  和 Wastsons ?
<Wastsons> cherrot: 你传输的是视频还是关键特征数据?
<nyfair> BCM20702A0: 快救世
<cherrot> Wastsons, relay 的方式当然最简单最快咯
<MangHuo> BCM20702A0: 李老板，求助安装 oem-scripts ...
<BCM20702A0> MangHuo: 那是什么?
<MangHuo> BCM20702A0: zsync-curl 用
<cherrot> Wastsons, 图像和视频  feature提取是node来处理的
<BCM20702A0> MangHuo: 贵组的东西我都不懂...
<Wastsons> cherrot: 图像和视频都是大文件啊, 你在乎这点儿东西干嘛? buffer才能多大?
<Wastsons> cherrot: buffer + 阻塞吧. 你实时写, 底层还是需要阻塞, 滑动窗口的实现又极其复杂.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 提升真的不明显.
<Wastsons> cherrot: 绝对不明显.
<cherrot> Wastsons, 我现在的方案是代理层完整接收文件后再转发   反正是更像一个web server 而不是个代理
<cherrot> Wastsons, 就是用buffer 能实现chunk的准实时转发就行了
<cherrot> 从没做过 好虚
<Wastsons> cherrot: 那就不难. 毕竟链接也是有buffer的, 你从你自己的buffer扔过去就行了
<Wastsons> cherrot: 不难 你用什么写?
<Wastsons> cherrot: 这需求, 用golang写, 两三天就行了.
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: cherrot 两个牛牛
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 你又嘲笑我...
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 你又讽刺我...
<cherrot> Wastsons, 好呀好呀 牛牛写一个来
<Wastsons> cherrot: 你给我几多钱?
<Wastsons> cherrot: socks5代理吗?
<cherrot> Wastsons, 一个眼神还不够么
<cherrot> Wastsons, http
<Wastsons> cherrot: 不够.
<Wastsons> cherrot: http啊.
<Wastsons> cherrot: http代理效率不高吧?
 * Wastsons 开始胡说了...
<Wastsons> cherrot: 我没看过http proxy的rfc.
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 牛牛你还不跟 cherrot 一起写? 让兔兔壕带你飞.
<cherrot> Wastsons, 我又不是做翻墙。。  我只是透明包装一层Restful API
<MangHuo> cherrot: 拜壕
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 写着玩嘛.
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 你用什么语言
<Wastsons> cherrot: 哦.
<cherrot> BCM20702A0, python哦   elixir和go只是玩玩
 * cherrot 好像python也就是玩玩。。
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 有好图发来啊, 自己笑算个毛!
<BCM20702A0> cherrot: 那算了 我只会汉语
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/0061NSM5gw1evgxja3mivg309l0914qq.gif
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ image/gif
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 正要给你发
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 赞!
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 笑死我了
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 我现在真后悔我搞的这方向啊, 笑不出来啊
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 方向/
<BCM20702A0> ?
<cherrot> Wastsons, 我们底层的sdk node就是用go 写的个玩具
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/e01e313egw1ev648gxx4fg20cg0cgx6p.gif
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ image/gif
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 你这个笑点...
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8d16d3b1jw1evg6raknprj20a808jdg3.jpg
<Wastsons> ...
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: .... .... 笑点...
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 你活得苦大仇深啊
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ... 是啊...
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 我已经想开了, 多笑笑
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 做linux发行版了, 人生还会光明嘛?
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ... ...
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 我都做了四年多了~
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 我也三年多了啊...
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 哭~
<Freebuilder> qemu 里面，如何指定 xorg 分辨率为 800x600？默认 1024x768 太大。
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 哭....
<XiaMangHuo> 做linux发行版了, 人生还会光明嘛?
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: sigh... 真心叹气啊.
<halenrain> ==
<BCM20702A0> XiaMangHuo: 牛牛, 包养我!
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • vesa 驱动分辨率降不下问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472417 qemu 里面，默认 1024x768，太大，我想要 800x600。 Modes "800x600" 无用，於是再用 gtf 800 600 60 添加 Modesline。结果日志依然报找不到匹配的模式。 日志前面 vesa 众分辨率分明有 800x600 的。 zz: 建客 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-08-27 15:43
<freeflying> 蛋蛋没来？
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ^^
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 尼码
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: ç ¸?
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 咋?
<BCM20702A0> Wastsons: 暴露我
<Freebuilder> 妹的，只支持 16 位色，24 位当然找不到匹配的模式了。
<Wastsons> BCM20702A0: 名字多了去了, 这个有啥好听的.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • debian8.1 下ibus拼音输入法的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472418 用了ibus输入法，基本能够正常输入中文，但是当输入一段中文后想选中某一部分复制，结果随着鼠标移动不但没选中反而把汉字给删除了，这是怎么回事？另有在中文状态下一般输入字母后
<onlylove> chinzan怎么讲……
<onlylove> 最近总有人喜欢奇怪的nick
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0827/142044_OpHD_1440880.jpg
<XiaMangHuo> chinzan-so: 这名字一听就知道是风俗店
<chinzan-so> XiaMangHuo: 不是... 是当时住的酒店
<chinzan-so> XiaMangHuo: http://jandan.net/2015/08/27/chinzan-so.html
<onlylove> 哦，风俗店
<ubrl> chinzan-so: ⇪ 椿山庄：东京城中的山茶花园林
<onlylove> 500岁老树算毛……1000+的都见过
<Freebuilder> 主题文件放 /usr/local，gtk 就不认，卧槽
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 一晚上1600+，自己付么？
<chinzan-so> onlylove: 肯定不是...
<onlylove> 我只是，在想，住得起一晚1600+的，还求牛牛包养，我这种160+都住不起的，该咋办
<XiaMangHuo> chinzan-so: 酒店就不是风俗店了？
<chinzan-so> XiaMangHuo: 出张的是我~
<XiaMangHuo> chinzan-so: 你当我没去过日本？
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 他只是找个借口，你别较真，你一说去日本住风俗店，人怎么看啊
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 酒店就好听多了嘛
<MangHuo> ...
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 不愧是牛牛，分析彻底
<cherrot> onlylove, 赞
 * onlylove 也想去日本逛逛
<onlylove> cherrot: 你赞毛，写你的代码去，人 Wastsons两天就搞定
 * cherrot 牛牛包养我
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45288
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Aphantasia：没有可视化意像的人生
 * onlylove 觉得需要把俩手机号都扔掉了，各种骚扰电话
<onlylove> 恨死那些保险公司了
<HowIsItGoing> XiaMangHuo: 抢我nick！
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: CCIE蛙，你现在不是没在用么
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 如何开机启动一个qt程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472420 rt 我做了个qt程序 这个程序运行的时候会调用一个动态库 想问问如何实现开机就启动 我在网上也看了些方法 但没试出来 zz: psv1988 — 2015-08-27 16:18
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 什么时候再莅临帝都?
<HowIsItGoing> chinzan-so: 你请吃饭么？
 * HowIsItGoing 去帝都各种查证。
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 米饭管够
<HowIsItGoing> chinzan-so: 你都分分种几十万了，还这么抠门儿
<chinzan-so> HowIsItGoing: 可惜是赔几十万~
 * HowIsItGoing 暴露土壕真正实力 ^
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 你等阅兵完事再来
<XiaMangHuo> 六十年前的日本：长门是什么？战列舰舰啊！凌波是什么？驱逐舰啊！ 十年前的日本：长门是什么？大萌神啊!凌波是什么？初代三无啊! 结论：日本药丸 现在的日本：长门是什么？战列舰舰啊！凌波是什么？驱逐舰啊！ 结论：日本真的药丸……
<onlylove> 其实阅兵完事一样要查证
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 这咋得出来的……
<Guest64905> /nick Magee
<chinzan-so> XiaMangHuo: "你妈和你老婆掉水里, 你救谁?" "救我妈, 我的老婆都是船, 没事儿"
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 二战->eva->舰娘
<XiaMangHuo> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2129297
<ubrl> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 戒指卡住6旬老人下体 陕西消防队成功施救 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 我知道啊……可是……
 * onlylove 好像知道为啥银行要打电话放贷了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 可以对路由器抓包吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472421 上网环境：adsl modem+分离器+route+pc 路由器地址：192.168.1.1 本机地址：192.168.1.100 ,tcpdump安装在这里。 可否从192.168.1.100上，抓取任何从路由器进出的数据包？ zz: pengsir — 2015-08-27 16:38
<Ogg_L> Hello
<ubrl> Ogg_L:点点点.  16:55
<gfxmode_> 你们再这么改Nick，我都不认识了
<MTFDDAT064MAY> gfxmode_: 怎么会...
<MTFDDAT064MAY> gfxmode_: 我这名字多好认..
<gfxmode_> MTFDDAT064MAY: 。。。whoami
<Ogg_L> /me ~
<Ogg_L> /me     手机不太好用…
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 还一小时下班，不开心
<Ogg_L> 嗯，一样
<MTFDDAT064MAY> onlylove: 我也不开心, 所以我打算现在就走了.
<onlylove> MTFDDAT064MAY: 你可以，我不行啊，要扣钱啊
<MTFDDAT064MAY> onlylove: 扣去吧
<onlylove> 有钱人就是不一样
 * chinzan-so 我还在下电影, 还是等会儿走吧
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 你你你，你居然用公司网络下电影！
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 这种违反policy的事情，你怎么能这么明目张胆
 * grdkl 
<grdkl> Ogg_L:
<Ogg_L> grdkl: ?
<Ogg_L> /me
<onlylove> yunfan_: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45291
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 非实名制手机卡将面临更多限制
<vickycq> 我还有一张地摊卡
<onlylove> 地摊卡可能是用的别人的实名
<onlylove> 那种非实名的，你充话费打印发票，直接是电话号码
<onlylove> 实名的打印的是人名
<vickycq> 那张卡是10年前准备跑路时办的
<vickycq> :s/10/十/g
<yunfan_> onlylove: 实名又没说要核实
<vickycq> 现在搞了个有效期来恶心我，一个礼拜不充值就停机
<onlylove> 一个礼拜充一块
<onlylove> 我的老号码，还一直被催着换新SIM卡呢，身份证都不知道谁的，怎么换
<onlylove> 充值记录都网上的，连改身份证都改不了
<onlylove> adam同学电影下完了……
<vickycq> 里面攒了几百元花不掉了
<onlylove> 开4G流量啊
<onlylove> 花钱什么的
 * W_W 
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  20:34
<vickycq> hi
<ubrl> vickycq:点点点.  20:40
<lkong> Hello all
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • gtkrc 变量覆盖问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472426 我只是改了改颜色而已，就那么一行内容。下按下面写法。 Code: include "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" gtk-color-scheme = "base_color:#FFFFFF\nfg_color:#000000\ntooltip_fg_color:#000000\nselected_bg_color:#9C8877\nselected_fg_color:#FFFF
<kiss_kill> 好安静的样子
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译android时，提示/bin/bash:USAGE::command not found!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472428 编译android时，提示/bin/bash:USAGE::command not found! 网上找了半天，不知道什么问题。求大神来帮助，spcan上下载了一个usage1.0安装上去，设置了环境变量，还是有这个问题。 哎，苦
<^k^>  ─> 逼呀。 zz: lvfanzai — 2015-08-28 0:23
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-28
<knownbad> .
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<changhe> 大家早上好
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<Ending> hellooo?
<Ending> can any body hear me?
<Ending> you ren ting de dao wo shuo hua me ?
<alvin_rxg> Ending: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *u"G%beB*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Ending> 。。原来可以说中文啊- -
<Ending> helloooo
<Ending> helloooooooo
<Ending> 周小波-.-
<Ending> 吱
<Ending> 吱
<MangHuo> tryit: 高层早
<tryit> MangHuo, ...
<tryit> MangHuo, 貌似很清闲啊～
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长相太那个了 : "我给你介绍的那个有钱的男人,你们约会没?" "恩,我去了,那个长相真的让我张不开腿。"
<kandu> tryit: 高管早
<tryit> kandu, 看来得换个马甲了
<yunfan_> kandu: 你给他跪舔也没用
<tryit> yunfan_, 都开玩笑的，别当真
<yunfan_> tryit: 高管我过一阵要来魔都当面给你舔
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/424711.htm  这个看起来不错 就看售价和制式支持了
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ 000mAh 续航怪兽：联想 VIBE P1 真机曝光_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<cherrot> imadper 咧
<yunfan_> tryit: 你去过自贸区么
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：华硕的u303ln5200可以装ubuntu吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472429 以前台式机装的ubuntu，后来台式机坏了，挺喜欢比较薄的笔记本就买了一台u303，系统自带的windows8，但是想换回ubuntu，不知道驱动支不支持。 cpu:i5 5200u 显卡：intel核芯显卡+gt840m 无
<^k^>  ─> 线网卡：intel 7265 谢谢大家了 zz: shenmeminzi — 2015-08-28 10:02
 * benfix 
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<tryit> iMadper, .
<tryit> yunfan_, 没，自贸区在浦东
<tryit> yunfan_, 可能过一段时间过去那边
<yunfan_> tryit: 打听下那地方租房如何呢  我觉得可以在那弄个孵化器什么的
<tryit> yunfan_, 有想法
<benfix> \join #d3.js
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 当ubuntu可以正常应用了，我们接下来该学些什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472430 这几天通过论坛里朋友们的帮助，终于让UBUNTU进入了正常运行状态。可是对接下来应该学些什么产生了迷茫，现在我应该学什么呢？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-28 11:43
<Ending> 有人么
<ubrl> Ending:点点点.  12:02
<Ending> - -
<Ending> 怎么在名字后边加上别人的名字
<Ending> 就像上边的。。 <ubrl> Ending
<vickycq> hi
<ubrl> vickycq:点点点.  12:08
<knownbad> low
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动应用程序里的几个程序的作用是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472431 如图所示，启动应用程序里的几个程序的作用是什么？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-28 12:29
<changhe> 咋没有人说话 啊。
<changhe> 都不聊天么？
<changhe> 人呢？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动应用程序里的几个程序的作用是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472431 如图所示，启动应用程序首选项是干嘛的？是否相关于WINDOWS中的启动项？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-28 12:29
<lkong> Hello all
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动应用程序里的几个程序的作用是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472431 如图所示，启动应用程序首选项是干嘛的？是否相当于WINDOWS中的启动项？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-28 12:29
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  14:06
<nyfair> qunka qunka qunka
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 风俗店壕！
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 泥奏凯
<nyfair> qunka qunka qunka say qunka qunka
<onlylove_> nyfair: b站上多了对身体不好
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 风俗店壕！
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 风俗店壕！带带我
 * onlylove_ 忘了给手机充电
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<chinzan-so> cfg80211: 看见这个80211就头疼
<cfg80211> chinzan-so: 那我换一个.
<chinzan-so> cfg80211: 啧啧
<ipt_MASQUERADE> chinzan-so: 这个满意?
<chinzan-so> ...
<chinzan-so> 我没意见
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/65661/unity-linux
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 继 Mac/Windows 版后，Unity 发布 Linux 内测版 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> ipt_MASQUERADE: 你要masquerade成啥
<ipt_MASQUERADE> onlylove_: 没想好呢.
<nyfair> 这傻逼公司居然觉得会有人在linux上写游戏？哈哈哈哈哈
 * chinzan-so build了一个ubuntu core...
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 其实, 游戏的操作系统用什么并不重要
<ipt_MASQUERADE> chinzan-so: 怎么集成一个我们的包进去啊?
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是，四公主的系统是修改过的BSD
<chinzan-so> ipt_MASQUERADE: 启动, 安装, 然后你就得到了它
<ipt_MASQUERADE> chinzan-so: 我要的是镜像文件啊.
<ipt_MASQUERADE> chinzan-so: 不是一个已经安装好的系统啊.
<onlylove_> mkisofs？
<chinzan-so> ipt_MASQUERADE: 虚拟机启动, 安装, 然后虚拟机镜像就是你要的
<chinzan-so> lol
<ipt_MASQUERADE> chinzan-so: 赞.
<onlylove_> chinzan-so: 好办法……
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这新闻你理解错了，unity3d player早就支持3d了，这次是说制作unity3d游戏的unity3d编辑器能在linux上跑
<nyfair> 早就支持linux
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你会在ps4上开发游戏么？
<xiaohuzi> anybody here?
<xiaohuzi> 怎么没人说话啊。
<ipt_MASQUERADE> huntxu: 胡须叔, 这个xiaohuzi是你什么人?
<xiaohuzi> 晕
<cherrot> huntxu, xiaohuzi
<xiaohuzi> 有运维招徒弟的没
<cherrot> ipt_MASQUERADE,  昨天瞅了眼 cow
<xiaohuzi> 干嘛取这名
<xiaohuzi> 第一天玩IRC，好安静。
<Router2> xiaohuzi 这里挂着的人多
<xiaohuzi> 都不说话，挂这干啥呀
<nyfair> xiaohuzi: 程序猿都这样，你懂的
<xiaohuzi> 晕，俺来错地方了
<xiaohuzi> 都是城里人，俺是农村来的
<nyfair> 你们城里人真会玩
<xiaohuzi> 俺也想学习一下城里人怎么玩的
<xiaohuzi> 有愿意教俺的不
<Niac> 月末了 可有余粮
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛一統江湖，千秋萬代
<Niac> huntxu: 你们就会搞个人崇拜
<onlylove_> Niac: 该搞的要搞
<nyfair> 你们啊，不要老是想搞个大新闻
<onlylove> nyfair: 该搞的新闻还是要搞滴，比方说牛牛姐大婚啥的
<cherrot> 你们乡下人话真多
<cherrot> nyfair, 牛牛姐要大婚？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你们城里人真会玩
<onlylove> cherrot: 牛牛姐让我们不要搞大新闻，我只是找了个可以搞的新闻说说
<cherrot> onlylove, 图样
<onlylove> cherrot: 图森破
 * nyfair 要艹船 艹坦克 艹飞机
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4005220632
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 原谅我看到这个搜狗输入法更新笑了_最后的深渊吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair>  版本 3.1.6 中的新功能
<nyfair> - Peter写了俩严重的bug，导致出现选词不准以及皮肤弹窗问题
<nyfair> - 我们紧急修复了这两个bug
<nyfair> - 开除了Peter
<nyfair> - 鸣谢猎豹清理大师产品经理@灯Iri 向我们反馈了皮肤弹窗问题
<nyfair> happyaron: 你们真腻害
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35530.html 真称得上是二货中的战斗机 : 刚远远隐约看到个人好帅。走近一看。啊,tmd原来是镜子。我立马把镜子砸碎了。艹,这么帅的人都有,看到我都自卑了。
<chinzan-so> nyfair: 那个peter是个梗, 很久很久以前第一个玩changelog的app就写的peter
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 我认为，牛牛吐槽的是，猎豹产品经理
<onlylove> 我觉得第一个玩changelog的话还好，往后copy的就没意思了
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我记得你用的路由是4300？
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 我觉得知道这个梗的人绝对没救了，你说呢？
<onlylove> nyfair: 求解救
<onlylove> nyfair: 顺便说，知道这个梗的人实在太多了
<MangHuo> onlylove: 对的
<onlylove> MangHuo: 原厂firmware和openwrt，感觉都咋样，有啥硬伤否
<MangHuo> onlylove: 我没用过原厂啊
<MangHuo> onlylove: 拆箱开机就刷掉了...
<onlylove> MangHuo: 哦，那openwrt，有啥硬伤否
<MangHuo> onlylove: 没发现啊
<onlylove> 好吧
<onlylove> 你好歹把玩下原厂固件……
<onlylove> 这样直接刷掉……
<MangHuo> onlylove: 为啥要玩它
<onlylove> MangHuo: 很多人说，原厂固件很稳啊
<MangHuo> onlylove: 不知道哎
<MangHuo> onlylove: 我还有个其它的老版本的网件，用的原厂，也得两天手动重启啊
<onlylove> 两天手动重启……
<leemeng0x61> 网易音乐感觉挺好的
<lkong> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWKde8k#0-qzone-1-15398-d020d2d2a4e8d1a374a433f596ad1440
<ubrl> ⇪ t: fedora22.mp4_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<lkong> 大家看下哈，刚做的
<lkong> 闲着蛋疼做了一个Linux下操作的视频
<nyfair> 这名字不好，这样看的人就多了 (FullHD) FDR-22 1080p.mp4
<lkong> 1080P这个好，我去改下
<DawnFantasy> 1080p這麼高清，不看的。
<lkong> 高清无码
<DawnFantasy> 糾結了，幾年沒來，完全不記得怎麼操作了，連密碼都不記得了。。嗚嗚
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 各位好呀
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  16:28
<onlylove> 智叟：你在干嘛？ 愚公：我在移山啊！ 智叟：移山？你能移完吗！ 愚公：我移不完，我还有儿子移，我儿子移不完还有孙子移，我孙子移不完我还有重孙子移…… 智叟：你有女朋友吗？ 愚公：……不挖了！
<lkong> 好多人，来这个频道test的
<sjd_zeus> 乱码
<chinzan-so> 谁test谁怀孕
<sjd_zeus> win10商店里面的irc messenger乱码
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀
<Niac> chinzan-so: 原来这里是专治不孕不育的啊
<chinzan-so> Niac: 盲生 你发现了华点
<onlylove> chinzan-so: 你啥时候把这风俗店名字改了
<chinzan-so> onlylove: 这是个很正经的酒店, LinuxCon就在那开...
<nyfair> chinzan-so: 你当我不懂日本人？
<sjd_zeus> ok了
<sjd_zeus> 新搞了个irc客户端
<onlylove> nyfair: 人都是了，很正经的酒店
<onlylove> nyfair: 说
<nyfair> onlylove: 废话，日本风俗业本来就是正当行业
 * onlylove 下次不在虚拟机装系统打包了，缺太多东西
<onlylove> nyfair: 你首先要和当当讲明白，在日本，那是正当行业，所以，那是正经酒店
<nyfair> onlylove: 你当这是幕府年代啊，还天皇下诏禁止
<sjd_zeus> 各位壕，下午好
<tokyo-hot> 朱军，我id像不像酒店名字啊
<chinzan-so> ...
<chinzan-so> tokyo-hot: 泥奏凯
<tokyo-hot> chinzan-so: 你有什么资格说我
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，啥时候买那128T的SSD，三丧的16过时了
<yoshi-wara> 董卿，这个像不像酒店名字啊
<DawnFantasy> 像皇帝叫屬下
<qwerty250> irc能用中文nickname么
<lkong> 有128T的SSD？
<onlylove_> firefox的重新载入图像右键菜单没了！
<onlylove_> 整天更新些什么！
<sjd_zeus> qwerty250 不能用中文nick吧
<sjd_zeus> .
<lkong> 用中文nick名字，你不难受吗
<sjd_zeus> 一点不难受，可以起得很cool
<lkong> 类似 "以茎止洞" “胸多鸡少” 这种？
<ipt_MASQ`> chinzan-1o: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6fb9fb0cjw1evi8l5240gj20xc18g7fm.jpg
<chinzan-1o> ipt_MASQ`: 你的笑点啊
<qwerty250> :)
<gebjgd> ipt_MASQ`, 赞
<pity> 有办法看到一颗 CPU 在做什么吗？
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: 可以.
<pity> ipt_MASQ`: how?
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: 写个module, 加载的时候打印current里面指向的进程的comm
<pity> ipt_MASQ`: sounds very gaoji
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: 是的.
<pity> ipt_MASQ`: 有范例么？
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: 我搜搜
<ipt_MASQ`> pity:  printk("The process is \"%s\" (pid %i)\n",  current->comm, current->pid);
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: current是全局的. 所以, 随便就可以打印出来
<ipt_MASQ`> pity: 下班了, 有事telegram上@我就好.
<pity> ipt_MASQ`: 真早
<chinzan-1o> huntxu: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/425047.htm
<ubrl> chinzan-1o: ⇪ 巴神就是巴神 诈伤为了买iPhone 6_人物_cnBeta.COM
<halenrain> ==
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu14.04－64位使用aircrack-ng和minidwep-gtk破解WIFI密码的图文教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472435 一、准备工作 1、因UBUNTU软件中心无minidwep-gtk,且旧版本不支持64位系统，下载最新版的minidwep-gtk-40420-ubuntu-64bit.deb包，在百度搜，很容易找到。找到后下载
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> 有人吗
<ubrl> bla2:点点点.  18:46
<bla2> palomino|working: ping
<cherrot> ...
<cherrot> bla2, =。=
<bla2> cherrot: 银行跨行转账收手续费怎么办
<cherrot> bla2, 出门右转找政府
<bla2> cherrot: 你知道跨行转账手续费怎么算吗
<cherrot> bla2, 出门右转找政府
<bla2> cherrot: 我发现建行给工行转500收了1元手续费
<vickycq> 'ping
<cherrot> bla2, 出门右转找政府
<gebjgd> cherrot, bla2 必须找政府
<bla2> gebjgd: 到现在还没女朋友可以找政府吗
<gebjgd> cherrot, bla2 必须找政府
<gebjgd> bla2, 习近平的女儿还没主
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 相亲 : 一次,我友单位的一个老太太给他介绍了个姑娘,见完面第二天,我友兴高采烈地哼着歌去上班,"爱江山更爱美人……",大家听了大惊失色,都互相询问他怎么会更爱媒人。
<benfix> quit
<benfix> \quit
<zhengxx> test
<ubrl> zhengxx:点点点.  21:54
<gy> shadowsocks-qt5启动后没办法通过桌面关机/重启/注销  有没有同学碰到过这种情况呀
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求教大神，ubuntu安装U盘失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472438 在U盘里安装UBUNTU14.4，但是一直提示“connot download the metalink and therefore the osi”，在百度里搜索的解决办法都解决不了，有没有大神指导一下？ 目前采用的是32G 3.0的U盘，在电脑上用虚拟光
<^k^>  ─> 驱来安装OSI到U盘。 zz: 虚拟内存太低 — 2015-08-28 22:42
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-29
<changhe> 大家早上好
<changhe> 8o|
<changhe> https://workorder.console.aliyun.com/console.htm#/ticket/detail/?ticketId=CT68GTT
<ubrl> changhe: ⇪ 阿里云-帐号登录
<changhe> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=C3YGnvj6ZkBdTTv1e0uajyhXv15mgSysv7XL94kzJmcvPMxVhxcjnxjbKMpMJiqHZojuQmFRUrLr1qCrEtaSlqhttp://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=C3YGnvj6ZkBdTTv1e0uajyhXv15mgSysv7XL94kzJmcvPMxVhxcjnxjbKMpMJiqHZojuQmFRUrLr1qCrEtaSlqhttp://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=C3YGnvj6ZkBdTTv1e0uajyhXv15mgSysv7XL94kzJmcvPMxVhxcjnxjbKMpMJiqHZojuQmFRUrLr1qCrEtaSlq
<ubrl> changhe: ⇪ 百度--您的访问出错了
<hoxily> changhe: morning
<hoxily> changhe: what's up?
<changhe> 大家早上好
<changhe> 没事，就瞎逼逼一下。
<changhe> java websocket EOFException 这个怎么解决？
<hoxily> 'google java websocket eofexception
<hoxily> changhe: http://www.oschina.net/question/555639_107642?sort=time
<ubrl> ⇪ t: jfinal 使用jetty启动报错 java.io.EOFException - 开源中国社区
<changhe> 客户端的java程序老报这个错误，服务器端是用node.js 做的，没啥问题 。
<wtm_iphone> ……额
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • debian8.1 硬件驱动更新等问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472440 想请教一下 1、怎样查看现在本机的所有硬件驱动是否全部安装，怎样更新部分硬件驱动 2、现在回想起来在用U盘安装debian8.1的时候，选完了需要安装的软件，安装过程中好像会自动关机
<^k^>  ─> ，然后就黑屏关机了，开机后没什么反应，重新整了几次都一样，后来在选择安装的包时 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35904.html 开口不说话--那是在咧嘴笑呢 : 前几天哥几个下班去个水饺店吃饺子,点了3种馅水饺,各半斤。过了会服务员端了一盘饺子上来,一哥们问这盘是什么馅的?只见服务员淡定地拿起筷子,吃了一个,说:"韭菜大肉馅的。"
<vickycq> 讲个笑话吧
<vickycq> ^K^, 讲个笑话吧
<vickycq> ^k^, 测试
<hoxily> test
<ubrl> hoxily:点点点.  12:17
<vickycq> ubrl, 测试
<ubrl> vickycq,
<vickycq> ubrl, Open the pod bay door
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<changhe1> ll
<vickycq> ls
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • IP定位到地图的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472443 我记得有个软件，输入IP地址，就可以定位到具体街道的，忘了那个软件的名称了，谁知道请告之，谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-29 14:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ywmy> 大家下午好～
<ywmy210> whois ywmy210
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<touparx> 大家好
<ubrl> touparx:点点点.  21:34
<touparx> ubrl: bot？
<ubrl> touparx, .. 休息一下 ..  21:35
<touparx> ubrl: -_-"
<ubrl> touparx, 休息一下..  21:36
<changhe1> 怎么没有人聊天啊？
<changhe1> 来个喷几句
<changhe1> 有人改名，为什么没人聊天？
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 请教一个c++的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472444 本人刚刚学linux的C++开发，看ubuntu不错就装了这个系统，然后还装了anjuta。 然后使用anjuta自动生成一个项目，里面有个helloword,但是编译不通过，报如下问题 **Error**: You must have `libtool' installed. 于是乎我就去
<halenrain> hi
<ubrl> halenrain:点点点.  01:36
<halenrain> 使用docker 时，出现这些问题
<halenrain> INFO[0000] Listening for HTTP on unix (/var/run/docker.sock)
<halenrain> ERRO[0000] [graphdriver] prior storage driver "devicemapper" failed: Error running DeviceCreate (CreatePool) dm_task_run failed
<halenrain> FATA[0000] Error starting daemon: error initializing graphdriver: Error running DeviceCreate (CreatePool) dm_task_run failed
<huahua> test
<ubrl> huahua:点点点.  04:16
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 安装Postgis2.1.8的编译问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472448 Ubuntu 12.04 配置如下： ---------------------------------------------------------------- PostGIS is now configured for x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu -------------- Compiler Info ------------- C compiler: gcc -g -O2 C++ compiler: g++ -g -O2 SQL preprocessor:
<^k^>  ─> -------------- Dependencies -------------- GEOS config: /usr/local/bin/geos-config GEOS version: 3.4.2 GDAL config: / …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你有奶吗?( : 下班后男女同事几人相约到饭店小聚,男同事要白酒,女同事要酸奶。 一会儿,小姐就把菜和白酒端了上来,男同事开始吃喝起来。 一男同事突然发现没给女同事上酸奶,于是问小姐:"有奶吗?" 小姐脸红红的嗫嚅回答到:"有、不大。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • ubuntu不火了啊！像这个板块。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472450 以前一下子就会有很多新帖，现在，几个月了还是这么几个帖子！ zz: haime — 2015-08-30 10:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1014.html 两条短裤 :     60年代末,某地非常贫困,以至人们连穿像样的衣服都成问题,于是很多人将进口的化肥袋的内层缝制成裤子穿。    有一对新人办完喜酒之后,晚上进洞房休息。新郎看见新娘的短裤上印着四个大字:"不宜久藏。"他非
<^k^>  ─> 常高兴。而新娘看到新郎的短裤上的字以后,吓得晕过去了。原来上面写着:"净重25kg"！
<yunfan_> ppppppp
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • intel 核显驱动安装方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472452 本来ubuntu自己安装好了核显驱动,自己不小心把核显驱动弄坏了.请大神出招重新安装核显驱动 zz: 农村户口 — 2015-08-30 14:04
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生活中冷冷的小幽默。 : 教授躺在浴盆里,他的妻子奇怪地问:"你怎么穿着衣服洗澡?"教授这才发现自己忘了脱衣服,他刚想跳出来,又忽然冷静下来:"没什么,多亏我事先忘了往浴盆里放水。"  
<yanqian> 请问下 linuxsir.org 是不是有很长时间都不能访问了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蠢驴和朋友 : 两个朋友之间的对话:你这头蠢驴。 我可能真是头蠢驴……问题仅仅在于:究竟因为我是你的朋友我才是头蠢驴呢,还是由于我是头蠢驴,我才成了你的朋友?
<Freebuilder> http://item.jd.com/1013460352.html?jd_pop=b2d23edd-824d-4a2e-8e66-d3b9329a84c8&abt=0 这包好看不？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 迪士尼（Disney）儿童书包幼儿书包 学前班儿童双肩汽车总动员卡通书包男 汽车蓝色【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<vickycq> 挺好。现在的小学生还背这种书包么
<vickycq> 我看到的都用拉杆箱了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统无法登陆，一直循环。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472454 本机用win8.1系统。作为初学者，想做一个双系统。 格了一个盘用来装ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386. 然后【登陆】的时候，输入用户名密码后，屏幕闪一下，就会重新回到登陆界面。 参考了网上一些
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 紧急求助：UBUNTU下有暴力破解路由器登陆密码的工具吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472455 紧急求助：UBUNTU下有暴力破解路由器登陆密码的工具吗？ 看清，是路由器的登陆密码 如果有的话请告之，谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-30 20:35
<soil> ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<^k^> soil say: 有人吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soil>  /msg soil registe 110110
<socl> msg nickserv drop
<socl>   /msg nickserv identify 110110
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • jessie 下的 /etc/default/tmpfs 无效了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472457 找了半天，只找到了 /tmp 的解决方案，见 https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2014/07/msg01314.html 。 其馀如指定 /run 等大小的参数未找到解决方法。 zz: 建客 — 2015-08-30 22:26
<Freebuilder> 好怀念 sysvinit
<socl> ÏÖÔÚkali³öÀ²2À²
<^k^> socl say: 现在kali出啦2啦 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Freebuilder> 乱码
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 几个问题，请前辈赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472459 现用系统版本为15.04麒麟 由于硬件相对老旧，所以萌发把系统上的unity给删了，换成gnome使用，据说这样资源消耗相对较小，求证！ 然后我的做法是这么样的： 1 install gnome 2 remove unity-* 3 install
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04上遇到的一揽子问题，大神请进  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480223 软件环境：ubuntu 16.04 lts 1.ubuntu安装远程连接后无法连接到ubuntu 参考网上给14.04开远程的教程: http://jingyan.baidu.com/arti.. . ;并且打开桌面共享，然而并不能使用win7自带的远程桌面
<^k^>  ─> 连接连接上ubuntu还导致了以下2,3的问题； 2.登录和关机界面变成kubuntu界面，如何返回unit …
<Light_Ray> !admin
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 强烈推荐安司密信，可同时多平台在线，聊天软件加入网盘存储功能！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480224 linux的朋友们有福气了！两月前，加密聊天软件安司密信推出了linux版本，一月前，安司密信被deepin官方看中上架deepin商店并进入热门推荐栏目！ 而更新
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 安司密信上架deepin商店热门推荐，可多平台同时在线，聊天软件加入云盘存储功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480225 对于linux用户来说，与外界交流一直是一个问题，qq for linux用着怎么样大家应该都有体会；好在telegram还行，就是多了一道手续。 两个
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 折腾了很久,感觉"根据上下文猜单词含义"其实还是之前看过了这个单词,所以能有一定的联想,只是联想比较模糊,根据上下文限定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480226 折腾了很久,感觉"根据上下文猜单词含义"其实还是之前看过了这个单词,所以能有一定的联想,只是
<suyueme> 大家好
<ubrl> suyueme:点点点.  12:10
<suyueme> ？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 这是个什么域名?https://superapi.zhidao.baidu.com/  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480227 这是个什么域名?https://superapi.zhidao.baidu.com/ 打开提示: Quote: superapi.zhidao.baidu.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for the following names: *.baidu.com, *.baifubao.com, *.
<^k^>  ─> bdstatic.com, *.hao123.com, *.nuomi.com, *.bce.baidu.com, *.eyun.baidu.com, *.map.baidu.com, baidu.com, baifubao.com, …
<suyue> 大家好
<ubrl> suyue:点点点.  13:51
<suyue> ...
<Rayhk> An email address can register several IRC account ?
<suyue> no need
<suyue> ?
<chinaghost> what?
<chinaghost> 中国人不说汉语吗= =
<suyue> 对啊
<suyue> 为啥不汉语呢
<chinaghost> 233333 这里有老外？
<suyue> maybe
<chinaghost> = =
<spawnviiv> ok
<chinaghost> - -
<spawnviiv> 如何修改配色？
<spawnviiv> 我先研究一下
<chinaghost> isrrc不是很习惯。。。
<spawnviiv> 是因为在终端的 所以我才用用
<chinaghost> xchat是GUI……
<spawnviiv> 对
<spawnviiv> 其实就是玩个情调
<chinaghost> 丢弃QQ用IRC 2333,貌似这里很少人..
<spawnviiv> 对啊
<spawnviiv> QQ早不用了
<chinaghost> 0.0
<spawnviiv> 电脑不开 手机QQ也不装
<spawnviiv> 手机就是微信
<chinaghost> 666
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 系统挂起后就回不来了，只能强行关机，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480228 ubuntu16.04，每次合上盖子挂起后再翻开，就只有两句话 Code: 924.150038 NVRM:XID(PCI:0000:04:00):79 gpu has fallen off the bus 924.150038 然后别的什么也干不了，只能强行关机 我猜测可能
<spawnviiv> QQ上也没人
<chinaghost> QQ我就在群里聊而已...
<spawnviiv> 不知道为什么
<chinaghost> 别人找我大都都是让我帮忙而已= =
<spawnviiv> 我好久没用过ubuntu了
<spawnviiv> 哈哈 是啊
<chinaghost> QvQ
<spawnviiv> 我的群就是闲聊
<chinaghost> QAQ
<spawnviiv> 好多QQ都成僵尸了
<spawnviiv> 前几天又看了一遍：whoami
<chinaghost> 666
<chinaghost> 在天朝貌似用IRC的很少...
<spawnviiv> 对啊
<spawnviiv> 感觉就是ubuntu，fedora，centos的一些讨论组还用着
<spawnviiv> 我唯一的linux设备就是树莓派了
<spawnviiv> ubuntu还稍微活跃点
<chinaghost> 0.0我想搭建IRC服务器,然后群里在IRC交流技术
<chinaghost> 结果群里没人鸟我QAQ
<spawnviiv> 主要群里也没人
<chinaghost> 然而我那群天天99+
<Rayhk> ...
<Rayhk> 我也准备弄一个树莓，有什么建议吗？
<spawnviiv> 要么是用windows办办公 要么是用苹果做个图
<spawnviiv> 主力用Linux的少
<spawnviiv> 速度有限就是玩玩
<chinaghost> 然而我唯一嵌入式设备也就C51 MCU
<spawnviiv> 当个不关机的设备
<chinaghost> 6貌似大公司用linux的非常普遍
<Rayhk> 散热跟得上吗？
<spawnviiv> 对 服务器
<chinaghost> 散热买个散热器就行了
<spawnviiv> 还可以 我没买风扇 就买的散热铜片
<spawnviiv> tf卡要个高速的
<Rayhk> class10 ?
<chinaghost> 不买的话不过多久就会发烫QAQ
<spawnviiv> 服务器 架设好 一般就不管了
<spawnviiv> 一会就会热 但是也就这么着了
<spawnviiv> 我还没有因为热死机的时候
<Rayhk> 用tf装SD卡套能用吗？树莓上？
<spawnviiv> 树莓派3就是tf卡
<spawnviiv> 不是cd卡
<spawnviiv> sd卡
<Rayhk> 太好了。
<chinaghost> 这里貌似都是已经工作了的程序员..
<spawnviiv> 树莓派3 有无线 有蓝牙 很不错
<Rayhk> nano 那个怎么样？
<spawnviiv> 我不算 我就是个水平较低的爱好者
<spawnviiv> nano？
<chinaghost> nano编辑器?
<spawnviiv> 简单编辑我还是很喜欢
<Rayhk> 树３和树3B，3b更强大吧？
<spawnviiv> 就是3b
<spawnviiv> 有别的 价格和支持还是树莓强
<Rayhk> 嗯。
<spawnviiv> 本来我装的chromeOS的树莓版本
<spawnviiv> 速度不错
<chinaghost> 666
<Rayhk> 呵呵　
<spawnviiv> 界面也细腻 就是有些bug 比如不支持树莓的无线和蓝牙
<spawnviiv> 本也想装一下 arch的树莓版 但是有点繁琐
<chinaghost> archlinux感觉还不错
<Rayhk> 看来大家都有这方面的兴趣啊
<chinaghost> Ubuntu的GUI不是很稳定
<spawnviiv> 现在我换了个低速卡 重启啥的速度影响挺大
<Rayhk> 以后要多上irc了。
<spawnviiv> 我不是很喜欢unity这个桌面环境
<chinaghost> +1
<Rayhk> 哦，看来要用高速了
<spawnviiv> class4 就不行 uhs－1可以
<spawnviiv> 以前双屏幕用惯了 现在笔记本一个屏幕真有点别扭
<chinaghost> +1 笔记本也可以多屏
<chinaghost> 然而没钱买屏幕QAQ
<chinaghost> 显示屏= =
<spawnviiv> 笔记本我喜欢便携的
<spawnviiv> 反正有台式机
<chinaghost> 双屏幕写代码方便一点
<spawnviiv> 对
<Rayhk> 用KTM，一套鼠键和一个屏即可。
<spawnviiv> 想弄个powerpc的机器 装linux玩玩
<Rayhk> 不好意思，应该是KVM
<Rayhk> 哈哈
<spawnviiv> 终结者观察员走了
<chinaghost> 0.0
<spawnviiv> 前几天看了 战争游戏
<spawnviiv> war game
<Rayhk> ？
<spawnviiv> 83年的黑客片
<spawnviiv> 对了 你们看“黑客军团”吗？
<Rayhk> 嗯。
<chinaghost> 看过
<spawnviiv> 现在第二季了
<chinaghost> 第二季出了...贴吧里貌似没有消息
<Rayhk> 第二季第８级刚看完，昨天。
<Rayhk> 呵呵
<Rayhk> http://cn163.net/archives/23658/
<ubrl> Rayhk: ⇪ 黑客军团第二季/全集Mr.Robot迅雷下载 | 天天美剧
<Rayhk> 这就是连接
<chinaghost> 感谢分享
<spawnviiv> 天天美剧不错的网站
<spawnviiv> 人人影视彻底完了
<Rayhk> 这应该不是问题，搜下就有了。
<chinaghost> 我先去老外的服务器看看
<spawnviiv> 国外一般都是生肉
<Rayhk> 怎么就走了？
<chinaghost> I'm back
<Rayhk>  怎么就走了？
<chinaghost> 去国外的服务器看了一下
<spawnviiv> I'll be back
<Rayhk> 什么情况？
<chinaghost> 有很多人加入，就是没人说话
<chinaghost> 我还发了个:)
<heidong> who zhenliya
<Rayhk> 哦
<heidong> list
<zhenliya> 新人
<spawnviiv> 好
<chinaghost> 666
<zhenliya> = =
<spawnviiv> 估计国外也都是有问题讨论才会活跃吧
<chinaghost> 我都有点想写IRC客户端了
<spawnviiv> 有个cui的irssi足够了
<spawnviiv> 不知道安全性如何
<spawnviiv> irc的安全性据说也不容乐观
<chinaghost> 研究一下IRC协议,自己填充一个包
<chinaghost> 今天也是刚用QAQ
<spawnviiv> 电影里都是用了tor什么的加密加隐藏了
<Rayhk> 你们用的是什么客户端？
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有无比Debian更"stable"的发行版?此处稳定指"更新缓慢",且源也长期有效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480229 有无比Debian更"stable"的发行版?此处稳定指"更新缓慢",且源也长期有效 主要是不想折腾适应各种新版本,新XX. 所以希望环境尽可能稳定 zz: 科学之子
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-08-29 14:45
<chinaghost> irssi
<spawnviiv> 谁上过深层网络
<spawnviiv> irssi
<spawnviiv> 现在fedora也不是yum管理工具了吧
<spawnviiv> 我翻墙再用tor之后 也没发现什么
<chinaghost> Ubuntu下有什么好的翻墙工具吗..表示我没有SS
<chinaghost> 也没有VPN
<spawnviiv> 我用的是 cisco的ipsec
<spawnviiv> 苹果自带
<chinaghost> (⊙ o⊙ )哦，I have look up..
<Rayhk> 改host文件，试过吗？
<spawnviiv> 没
<spawnviiv> 我买的
<chinaghost> = =
<chinaghost> ipsec还是需要VPN
<spawnviiv> ipsec是vpn的一种协议
<spawnviiv> 比pptp什么的稳定
<spawnviiv> openvpn也不错
<chinaghost> 然而我没有VPN服务器= =
<spawnviiv> 买个境外的
<spawnviiv> 苹果手机有一个可以长时间挂的 但是要648
<spawnviiv> 我是每个月8GB 一年40
<chinaghost> 666,闷声看书
<spawnviiv> 看吧
<spawnviiv> 见群龙无首 大吉
<Rayhk> 你翻墙干啥呢？
<hfu> 可能是翻墙看电影
<Rayhk> hehe :D
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 今天 panel 是透明的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480230 无标题.gif菜单显示不太好看。 zz: NetDreamer — 2016-08-29 15:30
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在bios中设置启动盘是xp还是EdUbuntu好？如何设置更合理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480232 我一直在用一个500G的硬盘的xp，现在为了学习在另一个160G的硬盘里装了EdUbuntu14.04使用。因为不懂，现在转换系统是进入bios里通过改启动盘来选择xp或者EdUbuntu，非常
<^k^>  ─> 麻烦。请大侠指点一下，我可否在bios设置xp所在硬盘为启动盘，启动时在菜单里可以选择 …
<chinaghost> 不是有grub的吗..
<Niac> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本电源管理问什么这么弱啊？睿频发热大，想关闭睿频怎么做？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480234 BIOS里没有相关设置。一开睿频风扇就呼呼的，明明cpu占用10%-20%就偶尔自动睿频。windows可以设置最大cpu使用99%。 zz: 393406851 — 2016-08-29 19:54
<spawnviiv> 回来了
<dontbelikethat> 大家好
<ubrl> dontbelikethat:点点点.  20:37
<dontbelikethat> 打搅了
<dontbelikethat>  http://chuantu.biz/t5/31/1472472153x2372227530.jpg
<dontbelikethat> 谁知道这个菜的名字?
<spawnviiv> 不知道
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mnOIFexwAABN7lL974EAALq4AI5fogAAE4G912.jpg 偷情的最高境界
<qmake> 要把一个文件拷贝到1000台Linux主机上 有什么好一点的方法么
<onlylove> scp rsync ftp，方法多得是
<onlylove> 自己挑
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：怎么识别内置存储卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480235 lspci Code: 02:00.0 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8621 (rev 01) 这个是内置的读卡器，请问怎么使用，tf卡是exfat的 zz: hx37649222 — 2016-08-29 22:29
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-30
<BigOne> 你們好
<BigOne> 有人吗？
<ubrl> BigOne:点点点.  09:02
 * BigOne 是ubuntu新手，ubuntu好用吗
<BigOne> ubrl: 你对ubuntu了解吗？
<ubrl> BigOne, .. 休息一下 ..  09:03
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • linux兼容性果然还是有问题的，就拿温度来说。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480237 空载下ubuntu16.04 CPU核心温度用psenor看维持在40度。但是windows系统下空载维持在30度。不知是哪里的问题。ubuntu默认冰没有启用独显。也不是监测错误，毕竟30度左右风扇是
<spawnviiv> 大家好
<ubrl> spawnviiv:点点点.  09:33
 * Xrays Xrays at?
 * Xrays ^K^ at?
<Xrays> ^K^
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu14.04登陆界面鼠标键盘都失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480238 我的电脑是ubuntu 14.04，重启电脑后，卡在了登陆界面，鼠标键盘都失效了，没有反应。 后来我想去恢复一下，就开机 按shift键 进入grub启动菜单时，键盘还是可用的，当进入Recovery Menu 时
<^k^>  ─> 键盘开始失效。 请问该怎么解决这种情况呢？ 先谢过大家了！ zz: amyleewang — 2016-08-30 1 …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 自动化安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480239 RT,最近学习自动化安装系统，通过百度知道了Cobbler,FAI等等。。 然而cobbler国内资源较多（英语渣），所以就配置安装了cobbler. centos系列完美支持。 但是到了ubuntu就卡壳了,网上也是各种“坑B爬虫
<^k^>  ─> 教程”参考陈沙克老师的blog也没成功。 所以来到社区求助 服务器环境： centos6.5 预安装 …
<chinaghost> 。。。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 系统唤醒时显示的警告  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480240 系统唤醒后会显示如下警告： Untitled.png 请问哪里出了问题，该如何解决？ zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-08-30 14:48
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480241 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:28
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480242 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480243 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:31
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480244 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:44
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480245 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:46
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480246 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 15:55
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480247 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 16:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04怎么解压zip文件到指定的目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480248 用了unzip SensorKinect-unstable.zip提示unzip: cannot find or open SensorKinect-unstable.zip, SensorKinect-unstable.zip.zip or SensorKinect-unstable.zip.ZIP. 可是下载里面明明有这个zip啊？不懂是出了什么状况啊 zz: 老
<^k^>  ─> 司机带带我 — 2016-08-30 16:21
<xuxiao> quit
<xuxiao> quit
 * gyh 
<gyh>  /part
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu16.04中的.sh文件无法作为程序运行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480249 14.04在权限中勾选作为程序运行后运行是正常的，16.04中只能作为记事本运行？ zz: 令岳阳 — 2016-08-30 16:53
<spawnviiv> 大家好
<ubrl> spawnviiv:点点点.  17:56
<Niac> 头昏眼花
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 保鞋广告 : 民国时,某君因生活不安定,便创办一个保鞋会。在报上登了广告,说:"读者只须附邮五角,寄至本会,便可学得皮鞋耐用之法。"于是他接到邮件2756封。他一一函复道: "法须两步改作一步。"
<Niac> 呵呵
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16&windows10双系统，非常频繁的复现ubuntu“无法重启“  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480258 如题，ubuntu下重启，直接不显示华硕的logo （我是华硕的本，在进入grud系统选择前先要显示asus的logo）， 然后黑屏卡死在那块，需要按电源键关机。 ubuntu注销，关机
<^k^>  ─> 都没有问题。 本本配置是 i5-6300hq intel 530 + gtx960m双显卡 内核升级到了4.7版本 已安装好N …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-31
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linksys ae2500的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480259 上个礼拜买了一个linksys ae2500的usb无线网卡，回来上机发现原来linksys这个牌子的网卡基本都不支持linux，用ndistwrapper试了一下，它只认windows visita下的驱动，但是装上以后还是不行，网络
<^k^>  ─> 链接里面找不到无线网关。万般无奈，请各位有类似经历的朋友指教一下。先谢谢了！ zz …
<Tree_> aldkjfls
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 更改thunderbird快捷键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480262 请问如何将thunderbird中原来关闭窗口的快捷键Ctrl-Q的功能改变为最小化窗口? zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-08-31 10:22
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox xp 桌面图标都没了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480263 mint 17 +vbox+xp，dell本子，很平常的配置。 近来很是诡异，xp因为流氓软件，完全删除了，再重新导入映像xp.ova（以前备用的，用过多次，完全没问题）。这次不知道怎么回事，当天没问题，第二
<^k^>  ─> 次开vbox问题就来了，xp只显示桌面背景，所有图标消失，再启动还是一样！换了mint，换 …
<chinaghost> What?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 世界综合症 : 医生询问病人的病史,病人说:"还是小的时候,我患过英国麻疹；5年之前我得过西班牙流行感冒；不久前,一位眼科医生诊出我患有埃及眼炎。" "这么说,你患得是世界综合症。"医生作出诊断说。
<^k^> 新  AWS Ubuntu 黑客松Ubuntu Core & Snap技术培训正在进行中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480264 给大家发福利了，带来一场干货满满的培训会。 培训内容： • Ubuntu 在IoT世界的使用 • 什么是Ubuntu core，snap，以及snapcraft • 上手开发准备 • 如何通过MQTT协议和AWS服务互通 • AWS账号的
<^k^>  ─> 申请，开建，账号鉴证等等初建内容 • AWS云的IoT应用和使用 直播时间：8月31日下午2点 …
<eeepc> hi everyone
<IsoaSFlus> hello there
<eeepc> 你们都在忙什么呢？
<IsoaSFlus> 上学
<eeepc> 羡慕
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • mint18 文本乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480265 mint17中打开终端输入：sudo apt-get install gconf-editor 然后运行：gconf-editor 依次双击打开：[apps]->[gedit-2]->[preferences]->[encodings] 在右边列表的“auto_detected”项上双击，打开“Edit Key”设置界面，然后点“Add”
<^k^>  ─> 按键，来添加一种新的编解码方式 在弹出的“Add New List Entry”设置框里面输入：GB18030， …
<IsoaSFlus> 唉。。。
<eeepc> 这里好安静呀
<IsoaSFlus> 是的
<IsoaSFlus> 以前热闹点
<IsoaSFlus> 现在就只剩我一个人了
<eeepc> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 其他都是机器人
<eeepc> 从什么时候开始的呢？
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道
<IsoaSFlus> 我高中的时候还是挺热闹的
<eeepc> 你现在上大学了吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<eeepc> 上大学好吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 还行吧，就是学校太差了
<eeepc> 我有时做梦能梦到上大学
<eeepc> 醒来后很伤感
<eeepc> 不说了，越说越伤感
<eeepc> 走了，再见
<IsoaSFlus> 有空常来～
<Xrays> 都走了？
<chinaghost> 挂着先...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • cups服務無法啟動  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480268 各位前輩好，小弟在運行ubuntu16.04環境下 發現cups無論怎麼重新啟動皆沒有成功 想請教前輩是否哪裡有誤或其他方式 zz: 閒逛達人 — 2016-08-31 16:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • cups服務無法啟動  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480269 各位前輩好，小弟在運行ubuntu16.04環境下 發現cups無論怎麼重新啟動皆沒有成功 想請教前輩是否哪裡有誤或其他方式 zz: 閒逛達人 — 2016-08-31 16:20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu失败，直接跳过安装进入windows系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480270 之前的步骤包括下载ISO, 刻录到U盘里面，然后启动安装都是正常的，但是选择U盘之后出现如下界面，选择第一个，第二个都会跳过安装，自动进入windows，求大神解答 zz: whn
<^k^>  ─> zh8 — 2016-08-31 16:21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480271 u盘安装ubuntu kylin 16 后无法启动，但是从u盘可以启动 zz: liuheqing — 2016-08-31 16:37
<Ficapy> tmux当中怎么才能做到C-k清空历史   怎么感觉都不完美啊
<sulit> 软件是人做的
<sulit> 人完美吗？
<chinaghost> = =
<Ficapy> -_- 至少不再tmux里面C-k是完美的
<sulit> Ficapy: C-L
<sulit> Ficapy: clean
<sulit> 和终端一样
<chinaghost> 也只是个终端工具,删除历史直接直接histrocy -c
<chinaghost> history -c
<chinaghost> = =
<sulit> 我记得快捷键可以改
<chinaghost> = =
<sulit> 改成想要的不就行了
<chinaghost> 可以改= =
<chinaghost> 我记得添加不了
<Ficapy> clear之后还是可以向上翻的
<chinaghost> alias可以简化命令
<chinaghost> 设置一个命令直接代替history -c就行了= =
<sulit> Ficapy: 你是不是处女座的
<sulit> Ficapy: 怎么这么多事
<sulit> Ficapy: 那你自己改代码啊
<chinaghost> = =
<sulit> Ficapy: tmux照顾了大多数人的感受
<chinaghost> 有没有remote shell实例...
<Ficapy> https://coderwall.com/p/r6saiq/iterm2-tmux-cmd-k
<ubrl> Ficapy: ⇪ type=application/json; charset=utf-8
<Ficapy> 也不是没有办法
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这些机器人蛮有意思的，还会互相聊天。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助各位大神，，ubuntu16.04无法进入grup？？？导致无法开机。。在线等。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480273 事情是这样子的，，我正在使用的时候，，结果来了条软件更新提醒，，让我更新核心组件，，我以前也经常更新，，没有出现什么问题，
<^k^>  ─> 于是点了确认，，让后没让他立刻安装，，，结果过了一段时间，，我使用过程中就发现 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • thunderbird的地址栏真难看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480274 Screenshot_2016-08-31_19-57-37.png 今天将icedove换成了thunderbird，发现地址栏中的黑框很难看，有没有办法改善一下呢？ zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-08-31 20:08
<Ficapy> bind -n C-k send-keys -R \; send-keys C-l \; clear-history
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04没有声音，无法连无线，无法挂起  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480275 如题，ubuntu 14.04.1，声音无线休眠都有问题 会不会是内核偏旧，无法识别硬件（GTX965M） 我该如何升级到14.04.5呢？这有用吗 zz: luopuya — 2016-08-31 21:50
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：关机时出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480276 求助，刚装的16.04版本，关机时一直在做这个检查，叫recovering journal，好几个小时也关不了机，应该怎么解决啊 zz: hyc12908 — 2016-09-01 5:42
<^k^> 新  国外校区 • Aurburn University  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480277 有校友么 来问一下 zz: zgu816 — 2016-09-01 9:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu安装出现（initramfs)Unable to find a medium containing a li  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480278 使用u盘在硬盘安装Ubuntu出现该提示,试用Ubuntu也不行，我前一个月安装都没问题的，就现在出现问题了。我把独显，ssd硬盘都卸了，还是不行，我把硬盘所有分区全
<^k^>  ─> 删了，也不行，Ubuntu从14.0.4换到16，也不行。另外centenos也装不上去了。 zz: jiangwei1995910 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]ReText插件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480279 我在使用Linux时发现了一个很好用的MarkDown语法编辑器ReText，官方宣称可以支持插件，可是我安装Pymdown-ext插件却不能启用。请问具体安装并启用的方法。谢谢！ 我按照官方贴已经 Code:
<^k^>  ─> pip install markdown 安装了python markdown，并在软件中的Markdown语法扩展的地方填入了 Code: pymdo …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]ReText插件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480279 我在使用Linux时发现了一个很好用的MarkDown语法编辑器ReText，官方宣称可以支持插件，可是我安装Pymdown-ext插件却不能启用。请问具体安装并启用的方法。谢谢！ 我按照官方贴已经 Code:
<^k^>  ─> pip install markdown 安装了python markdown，并在软件中的Markdown语法扩展的地方填入了 Code: pymdo …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 戴尔灵越 ubuntu16.04 内核4.6.4 无法关机求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480280 如题，戴尔inspiron5548，系统是16.04，之前内核是4.4，无法关机，升级为4.6.4后仍然无法关机，求助。不论shutdown还是桌面手点，都会在一个ubuntu界面卡死。 zz: orchard — 2016-09-01
<^k^>  ─> 11:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：16.04无法关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480281 如题，电脑是戴尔inspiron5548，系统是16.04，之前内核是4.4，无法关机，升级为4.6.4后仍然无法关机，求助。不论shutdown还是桌面手点，都会在一个ubuntu界面卡死。 zz: orchard — 2016-09-01 11:41
<sulit> ls
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7932.html 犯人的抱怨 : 执行死刑警官走进牢房,一边抖着雨衣,一边向犯人宣布命令。 犯人惊异地说:"冒这么大的雨去刑场！?"警官说:"你还有什么可抱怨的,我还得冒雨回来呢！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 有些时候文档(如man之类)会把一个单词拆成两行,本来认识的单词都不认识了,你们对此有什么办法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480283 有些时候文档(如man之类)会把一个单词拆成两行,本来认识的单词都不认识了,你们对此有什么办法? 难道只能是乖乖学好
<chw> topic
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04卡在登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480285 电脑是 联想启天M 本机系统是win7 64位 想装ubuntu16.04双系统，在分区完要继续的时候，ubuntu好像提示过什么可能会出错 结果安装完的时候，登录不进桌面，tty1-6可以进 这里有一部分错误信息： An
<^k^>  ─> error occurred while removing packages: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) The following packages …
<IsoaSFlus> 现在ubuntu启动好慢啊
<IsoaSFlus> 竟然要3分钟。。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu现在启动要3分多钟，有什么解决方法吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480287 Code:       3min 266ms powerd.service          15.990s click-system-hooks.service          14.774s winbind.service          14.647s nmbd.service          14.003s samba-ad-dc.service           9.975s
<^k^>  ─> timidity.service           9.349s NetworkManager-wait-online.service           8.412s accounts-daemon.serv …
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 「小小输入法」PKGBUILD发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480288 这输入法最近开源了。。 PKGBUILD在Github上 https://github.com/fireflyoo/PKGBUILD/b ... g.PKGBUILD 把以上脚本存为PKGBUILD..后执行makepkg就会自动编译出Arch专用的安装包了。。 再用root权限执行以下命令就装上了..
<^k^>  ─> pacman -U yong-*.tar.xz 需要手动添加以下输入法启动脚本到~/.xprofile文件下。。 Code: export GTK_ …
<splashing> 都出來吹牛。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<splashing> 吹牛不上稅
<bokuno```> 吹什么牛
<splashing> 暢所欲言。。。
<bokuno```> 你用的哪个版本的Ubuntu？
<IsoaSFlus> 16.04
<splashing> 16.10
<splashing> 我用mate
<bokuno```> 可惜我不用
<splashing> bokuno```, 你用bsd？
<bokuno```> 刚开始用UB入门的
<splashing> 別吹牛說你用arch
<splashing> 或gentoo
<bokuno```> 我是业余的，不是学这个的，用不了A或者G
<bokuno```> UB太臃肿了
<splashing> 不，是健壯
<bokuno```> 我上次安装是在2013年，发现体验并不好
<bokuno```> 然后就再没安装过了
<splashing> 你試試16.10 ubuntu-mate 豔麗
<splashing> 驚豔
<bokuno```> 其实我用的是 阿卡林… 你可能都没听说过
<IsoaSFlus> 阿卡林。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 摇曳百合吗
<huntxu> 好久不见有人聊天了
<bokuno```> 那是什么
<splashing> 阿卡林是什麼？
<IsoaSFlus> 阿卡林不是摇曳百合的女主角吗
<IsoaSFlus> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=J60kgalcTH8Z3M5atuPUf6-T9Na2qigjQikuxT7ulGxToqFy3969HE2whqEZrsWr5v_1_xQN2Hd-OEJjFSiCakWS4O-V6FEQMYv4lCB3ZKSB93qiTwKkz-qT7JKUS-bH8AVTN_S2PWEVX8g7hay0MtI_JB6IwnnxedS50cnDMoy
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 赤座灯里_百度百科
<bokuno```> … Slackware Linux 14.1
<splashing> ubuntu是王道
<splashing> 其他都是浮雲
<huntxu> 我用arch，是浮云
<splashing> 你認爲arch 安全嗎？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2psCIVFYtAAA9wNBtg6YAALrNwMONX0AAD3Y675.jpg 这爷们穿裙子骑单车太拉风了
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480289 大虾来看下帮下小弟， 我想圆下Linux梦，但道路险阻，多坎坷，现在就装系统问题颇多。u盘引导单一硬盘安装系统不能重硬盘引导（华硕的新主板），自己想使用liveusb自己重装grub但始终进不了系统。现想重
<^k^> 新  云计算 • win7虚拟机(VMware)中的 ubuntu16.04中安装ssh报错.请求大神支持 如何解决问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480290 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package i
<^k^>  ─> s missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package 'openssh-server' has no installati …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 单位准备建个Samba服务器存储大量零散小文件，用什么文件系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480291 如题 单位准备建设一个 Samba 服务器，一堆SATA盘做RAID 1，总计6T可用空间，用于存放大量 .jpg 文件长年留档！ 想问下如果我用 Linux 服务器是用 EXT4 文件
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<chinaghost> QUIT
<lyrink> 有人在没？
<ulot0> 请教：UBUNTU使用KALI的源为什么会造成UBUNTU严重错误并失去引导？
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 笔记本wifi网络问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480292 刚装ubuntu16.04,发现两个网络问题搞了几天搞不定，一个是连接不上公司的隐藏网络，之前14.04可以，而是另一台电脑建的360wifi搜捕到信号，周围同事的360wifi有时候能搜到但是不稳定，不
<^k^>  ─> 知道是不是驱动的问题 Code: chenleicpp@ThinkPad-T530:~$ uname -a Linux ThinkPad-T530 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ub …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 笔记本wifi网络问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480294 刚装ubuntu16.04,发现两个网络问题搞了几天搞不定，一个是连接不上公司的隐藏网络，之前14.04可以，而是另一台电脑建的360wifi搜捕到信号，周围同事的360wifi有时候能搜到但是不稳定，不知
<^k^>  ─> 道是不是驱动的问题 Code: chenleicpp@ThinkPad-T530:~$ uname -a Linux ThinkPad-T530 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubu …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • UBUNTU和KALI都是基于DEBIAN，为何不能共用源？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480295 UBUNTU和KALI都是基于DEBIAN，然而使用KALI的源，会造成UBUNTU严重系统错误，甚至崩溃。 我是否可以这样理解? UBUNTU和KALI就好像是DEBIAN穿的不同的两件衣服，而他们的衣柜是不
<^k^>  ─> 能共用的？ 如果这个理解成立的话，是否表示UBUNTU不能使用KALI源里的软件？ 请教，谢谢 …
<dongwenhan>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.9GiB, 66.3% free ** Disk: Total: 55.6GiB, 6.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control **
<dongwenhan> Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 7m 35s **
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 量体重 :     小英:"爸,我今天到小华家他还帮我量体重咧......"    爸:"那......只有你们两个而已嘛?"    小英:"当然罗！ "    爸:"那你是脱光衣服在让他量咯?"    小英:"我才没那么笨咧！我是先穿上衣服让他量完后,再脱掉衣服让他量衣服的重量,然后就可以
<^k^>  ─> 知道我的正确体重了啊！ "
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad E420, Ubuntu16.04.1, 风扇问题（一直转或者不转）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480297 新手求助，首次使用linux。 背景介绍 ：thinkpad E420 笔记本，安装了win10和Ubuntu16.04.1双系统。 问题描述 ：首次登陆时风扇一直全速的转，然后根据google到的解决方案
<^k^>  ─> ，安装了thinkfan，lmsensors，sysfsutils，并进行了相关的配置（/etc/thinkfan.conf, /etc/modprobe.d/thi …
<pity> 有人搞过 Linux 集成 AD 认证么？
<pity> 我现在测试 AD 用户认证是成功的，但 Linux 系统的 group 和 AD 里的组织架构不能对应，有搞过的朋友请指点一下，谢谢
<bokuno```> Dropbox 6800万人的帐号密码信息貌似被泄露…
<onlylove> pity: 你可以用opensuse试下，那个弄起来方便
<pity> onlylove: 呃，这成本有些高
<onlylove> pity: 只是让你找台机器，装opensuse做下试验，成本怎么高了
<onlylove> pity: 你要是这点资源都没有，还是啥别搞了，就保持现状
<onlylove> pity: opensuse在安装结束以后，会让你选择认证方式，ldap ad还是本地账户
<onlylove> pity: 你到时候看下组织结构信息什么的，看完了再想想和你现在差在哪里
<pity> onlylove: Ubuntu 和 CentOS 都有，suse 还要现下载镜像，安装，而且没弄过还不知道要趟多少坑
<onlylove> pity: 你既然要搞ad认证，你以后要趟的坑，比现在这些个，要深的多，你要是现在这些都不愿意，当我什么都没说
<pity> onlylove: AD 认证已经成功了，只是想把组织关系对应起来
<onlylove> pity: samba? ldap？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么动力使你如此英勇 : 记者问士兵什么动力使你如此英勇:三等功臣说:为祖国而战！二等功臣说:他们霸占我们的房子和女人！一等功臣说:连长发了防弹衣,事后才知道是件棉袄。
<Ficapy>  ssh hg -t "tmux a -t init || tmux new -s init"
<Ficapy> 当第一条命令失败的时候  它为什么没有执行第二条命令
<yunfan> Ficapy: hg用户的shell未必是shell 所以根本不遵守shell那套规则
<yunfan> Ficapy: 一般你如果装mercurial server可以查看 /etc/passwd 这个的shell默认是 hgserve还是什么的
<Ficapy> shell是zsh
<jin7boy> apt-get 安装了vim-completeme
<jin7boy> 但是感觉有点问题 总是出现- User defined completion (^U^N^P) Pattern not found
<jin7boy> 然后vim默认按ctrl+p可以补全文件中出现过的文字的, 但是安装了这个之后, 反而不能补全了.
<Ficapy> ssh -t hg "bash -c 'tmux a -t init || tmux new -s init'"
<Ficapy> 这样就好了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubantu14.04.3 LTS 虚拟机如何支持USB3.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480299 我的ubantu14.04.3 LTS装在VM虚拟机中，需要映射物理机的USB3.0设备到VM中，但是VM上提示“要通过USB3.0控制器使用USB设备，必须具备Linux内核3.2或更新版本”，而VM中ubantu14.04.3 LTS的“uname -r”
<^k^>  ─> 的执行结果是“3.19.0-25-generic”，明显矛盾，即不符合要求。我的USB3.0设备插入后，映射 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<pity> onlylove: 不是 samba，我是从操作系统层面接入的 ldap
<onlylove> pity: ldap没那么多破事，至于你的问题，就不知道了
<pity> onlylove: 其实我接的是 AD，只是 LDAP 的另一种实现
<pity> onlylove: 我需要弄个文件服务器，需要给各部门设置不同的权限
<onlylove> pity: 顺便说，不管samba还是ldap都是坑，只要和windows的ad异构就是坑
<pity> onlylove: 我也不想用 AD 的，但邮件只能用 AD
<onlylove> pity: 如果那样，何不直接用windows
<pity> onlylove: Windows 的文件服务器查日志太麻烦
<onlylove> pity: 你似乎因为一个小坑掉进一个大坑里
<pity> onlylove: 嗯呢
<onlylove> pity: 不过讲起来，好像samba的坑最小
<pity> onlylove: 我先滚回家了
<pity> onlylove: 现在用的就是 samba，日志乱糟糟
<onlylove> pity: 那你还是用windows吧，异构真的很麻烦
<onlylove> pity: linux和windows分网段管理
<onlylove> pity: 或者你能从ldap这个坑里面爬出来，也是不错的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1994.html 难以控制 :      一位博士来到伦敦考察,他在发表演说时,说:"各位女士,各位先生,我的英语说得不好,请各位原谅。我的英语很像我和我太太:我爱她,可是控制不了她。" 
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  21:21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手找大侠帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480300 我用live usb引导安装ubuntu 12.04到硬盘，提示重启拔去u盘系统不能启动，考虑grub需要处理。按照网上介绍的办法我都不能成功，且用命令后发现的情况和介绍的有区别。我这个硬盘其它的系统都没装，用
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 直接使用条件编译来注释掉多行程序代码是否恰当?如果不恰当是为什么?有什么恰当方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480301 直接使用条件编译来注释掉多行程序代码是否恰当?如果不恰当是为什么?有什么恰当方法? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-02 22:27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法使用U盘引导安装ubuntu 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480304 目前我有一台hp笔记本，打算安装ubuntu 16.04，bios为UEFI启动，使用rufus制作ubuntu 16.04启动盘，可引导，但是引导完出现如下错误（在usb 3.0和usb2.0都有问题） QQ截图20160902231046.png 更改bios为Le
<^k^>  ─> gacy后，使用rufus制作ubuntu 16.04安装没有问题 使用UEFI模式，使用DVD光盘引导安装没有问题 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-03
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xx_> 请问为啥我用ROOT能输入中文,用普通帐户不行呢.LOCALE,XDEFAULTS都一样的.
<xx_> 组也基本一样.
<bokuno```> 折腾的结果？
<xx_> ps -eaf 发现有的进程 GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus,有的就没有.估计就是这问题.
<xx_> su了就可以输入了.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4948.html 牛皮 : 甲:"我家有一只大鼓,百里以外也可以听得到。"乙:"我家有一头牛,在江南喝水,头可以伸到江北。"甲:连连摇头说:"哪有那么大的牛?"乙:"没有我这么大的牛,哪有那么大的牛皮来蒙你的鼓！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 大神帮忙看一下无法链接有线网络大神在哪里呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480309 无法链接有线 插了个无线网卡才能上网的,谁知道是什么情况 求大神给指点一下，一下是图片 104803kou4o9x3v67o64o2.png 104810ys9urd5usjpc9z5z.png 104758yipdv3vl8hddggjp.png zz: 875585667
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-09-03 11:17
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • 哪位兄弟翻译的呀？真有趣  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480310 见附图 选区_083.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-09-03 11:57
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<bokuno> 有人用 Emacs EMMS 听音乐吗？我的播放列表显示的音乐文件都带它的绝对路径(/home/android/music/music.mp3)，怎么设置成只显示文件名去掉路径？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱财如命 : 有一个富翁满脑子只有钱。一天,他开着新买的"奔驰"车临时在路边停车,刚打开车门,车门便被旁边疾驶的汽车撞飞了。没多久,警察赶到了。富翁心痛地抱怨道:"警察先生,你看这么贵的车给撞成了什么样?""你怎么只知道钱?你的左胳膊被撞掉了,你知道吗?"警
<^k^>  ─> 察说道。富翁这时才发现左胳膊已经没了,痛苦地叫道:"哦,上帝啊！我的"劳力士"表哪儿 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • chmod命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480311 更改多层目录属性，chmod命令用什么参数？ zz: aubuntb — 2016-09-03 14:13
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于2块硬盘2个系统的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480314 最开始电脑500g sata硬盘装的2003系统，昨天我用一个80G的硬盘装了个ubuntu，装的时候我拔掉了500g硬盘的线，所以是独立安装的ubuntu。 安装完以后能正常进入ubuntu系统，但问题来了，我插上500
<Xrays> 大家好~
<ubrl> Xrays:点点点.  16:03
<dyda> 请问如何编辑开机的ubuntu系统引导页？
<gebjgd> dyda, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<QSZhang> whois BinLi
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx无法在有道词典中输入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480316 Quote: $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release:16.04 Codename:xenial 解决方式： 打开/usr/bin/youdao-dict 输入 Code: import os os.environ["QT_IM_MODULE"] = "fcitx" os.
<^k^>  ─> environ["XMODIFIERS"] = "@im=fcitx" zz: <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memb
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • systemd 系列中文手册，新鲜出炉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480317 历时一年多断断续续的翻译，将近40万字，今天终于出炉啦！ 按照最新的 systemd-231 版本翻译， 要围观的请移步 《Systemd 中文手册》(v231) http://www.jinbuguo.com/systemd/index.html zz: csfrank — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -09-03 18:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在安装软件时出现404 not found问题，求指导下是哪里出了问题，感激不尽  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480318 root@ubuntu:/home/fun# apt-get update Ign:1 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu lucid InRelease Ign:2 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu lucid-security InRelease Ign:3 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu l
<^k^>  ─> ucid-updates InRelease Ign:4 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu lucid-proposed InRelease Ign:5 <a class=
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在安装软件时出现问题，求指导下是哪里出了问题，感激不尽  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480321 root@ubuntu:/home/fun# apt install nfs-common Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package nfs-common is not available, but is referred to by another
<^k^>  ─> package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: P …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 中文版ubuntu的ls命令有乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480322 如图，在ls -l命令下，有乱码怎么办？ 版本是ubuntu-12.04.5 $ls -l -rw-rw-r-- 1 qq qq 33 9�� 3 20:05 ecrypt-home-folder-passphrase.txt -rw-r--r-- 1 qq qq 8445 9�� 3 19:55 examples.desktop drwxr-xr-x 2 qq qq 4096 9�� 3
<^k^>  ─> 19:59 公共的 drwxr-xr-x 2 qq qq 4096 9�� 3 19:59 模板 drwxr-xr-x 2 qq qq 4096 9�� 3 19:59 视频 drwxr- …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • windows pro 7装linux双系统后出现windows failed to restart的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480323 大家好， 我今天用两台电脑（都是win7）尝试了安装linux双系统，用同样的方法一台旧电脑可以新电脑不行，出现的问题显示： Windows failed to start.A recent hardware or softw
<^k^>  ─> are change might be the cause.To fix the problem: 　　1.Insert your Windows installstion disk and restart your comp …
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • perl,open函数的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480324 Code: open DATAFILE, "+<&=$fd" or die "Can't safely open file: $!\n"; 就想问一下 Code:  "+<&=$fd" 这一部分是什么意思 zz: tandkzy — 2016-09-03 22:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu1604安装git，提示E: 软件包 git 没有可安装候选  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480326 如题，请教大神如何解决 zz: hkhk_ald — 2016-09-04 2:09
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-04
<starryard> hi
<ubrl> starryard:点点点.  11:51
 * starryard ...
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu16.04下matlab R2016a 界面字体丑陋怎么修改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480327 我在ubuntu16.04下,安装了matlab R2016a,但是界面字体非常丑陋,很难看,我该怎么修改呢?查了一些资料,说linux下面界面是java,所以要修改java的字体设置,但我一直没有成功,请问
<^k^>  ─> 大家这个怎么解决呢? zz: tianxiatan — 2016-09-04 12:03
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • create_ap for Kali/debian (添加ADHOC腳本)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480330 Kali Linux / Debian Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/debian/create-ap_0.2-4_all.deb $ sudo dpkg -i create-ap_*.deb $ sudo apt-get -f install zz: torachiyo — 2016-09-04 14:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一件件抛到床下 : 我带五岁的小弟去看电影,屏幕上突然出现男女主角亲热的镜头； 他们把身上的衣服一件件抛到床下。 我紧张地转过头去看小弟的反应, 不过、情况并没有我想象的糟糕。 只见小弟不服气的说:'哥！为什么他们可以乱丢衣服我就不可以呢?'
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 求助：我的ubuntu16.04安装搜狗输入法之后，搜狗输入法设置界面和输入界面显示的都是斜体字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480331 求助：我的ubuntu16.04安装搜狗输入法之后，搜狗输入法设置界面和输入界面的候选字体显示的都是斜体，不跟随系统设置
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生肖和星座 : 不少人都问,为什么同样是把人分成12类,星座的人气要比生肖的人气高得多。 丫的今天终于明白了…… "我是双子""我是水瓶""我是摩羯"多好听啊, 但是"我是猪""我是狗""我是鸡"……这名字…… 起名字太重要了！
<evil_knight> 怎么xchat 样子变的这么不习惯了呢。。。
<evil_knight> 这么冷清。。。
<gebjgd> evil_knight, 都去telegram了
<perr> 哪个?
<gebjgd> google telegram
<perr> 哪个频道?
<evil_knight> telegram 没用过。。。，狗了下，和whatapp 一样的，那上面有ubuntu-cn的组织？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04软件中心连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480333 ubuntu16.04软件中心有时候能连上，有时候一直刷新，啥也没有。浏览器什么的都能用，咋回事了？？ zz: William Turner — 2016-09-04 20:14
<lyrink> ls
<lyrink> wc
<bokuno```> 奥巴马昨天下飞机时被我方人员“礼遇“这是真的吗？
<bokuno```> jusss: ERC应该是没有内置SSL方式连接IRC吧？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/9723.html 哭与笑 : 有几个人在野外拾到一个罗盘,拿给毛拉看是件什么东西。毛拉先是呜呜地哭,接着又哈哈地笑起来。这几个人迷惑不解地问:"你又哭又笑的,到底怎么回事?"毛拉答道:"我开始的哭,是觉得你们太愚昧,连这么个小东西都不知道
<^k^>  ─> 是什么；后来的笑,是因为我发现自己也不认得这东西。"
<xx> 上次说到我不能用ＲＯＯＴ输入汉字,今天分析了一下ＲＯＯＴ和ＵＳＥＲ的环境变量,出现$ＳＨＥＬＬ不同,于是把ＵＳＥＲ的ＳＨＥＬＬ由ＢＡＳＨ改为ＣＳＨ,重新登入,发现可以输入汉字了.但是不理解为何.请明白人分析下.
<xx>  /wc
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-28
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求lubuntu 16.04 数字笔划输入法或者鼠标手写输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485052 如题求助，最近老爷机安装了lubuntu 16.04，准备给同事用，不过他不会拼音和五笔，只会手机的笔画输入，所以想问下有没有lubuntu 的数字笔划输入法，或者鼠标手写输入法
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 shifeidian — 2017-08-28 3:06
<Guest72527> test
<ubrl> Guest72527:点点点.  09:11
<Guest72527> test
<ubrl> Guest72527:点点点.  09:11
<iliu> test
<ubrl> iliu:点点点.  09:13
 * iliu 
<iliu> whois ubrl
<iliu> whois  d0048
<iliu> whois cvhc
<d0048> ..
<BeeBuu> 有人在么？哪位熟悉pulseaudio的啊？
<BeeBuu> 我现在的桌面碰到个问题，要有声音一定要先运行pavucontroal，否则没有声音～～～
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 超微服务器ubuntu系统安装泰坦显卡驱动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485053 各位高手，大师好： 小弟单位有台超微主板的组装服务器，系统盘是三星SATA接口的SSD。BIOS设置的是Legacy第一启动，关闭了safe boot。硬盘类型是MBR的。 系统安装的是ubuntu 16.04，
<^k^>  ─> 显卡是NVIDIA TITAN X，从NVIDIA官网下载的English（US）语言的for linux的驱动，下载下来是个ru …
<BeeBuu> freeflying, are you there?
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • tab绑定的是哪个映射？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485054 只绑定快捷键 inoremap <C-i> <Up> "ctrl + i 结果在insertmode下按tab光标上移了一行，请问如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 1003518805 — 2017-08-28 11:08
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • conky无法在显示器2上显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485055 不知道为何，在使用Debian8时配置的conky是在显示器2上显示的，但是在debian9与现在的Arch中，无论怎样配置也只能在显示器1（主屏）上显示。求原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kzer — 2017-08-28 12:21
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • conky无法在显示器2上显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485056 不知道为何，在使用Debian8时配置的conky是在显示器2上显示的，但是在debian9与现在的Arch中，无论怎样配置也只能在显示器1（主屏）上显示。求原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kzer — 2017-08-28 12:23
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • conky无法在显示器2上显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485057 不知道为何，在使用Debian8时配置的conky是在显示器2上显示的，但是在debian9与现在的Arch中，无论怎样配置也只能在显示器1（主屏）上显示。求原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kzer — 2017-08-28 12:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒鬼诡辩 : 孔群常常因酒误事。朋友劝他说:"酒不宜多喝,酒坛口的布,往往首先烂掉,人喝酒同样很危险。"孔群答说:"你不看见,放在酒糟里的肉,最不容易腐烂么！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 为什么在14.04中可运行的含有read命令脚本在16.04中就有问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485059 脚本会被放到etc/rc.local中进行系统上电后启动，脚本中有read -t 命令，在ubuntu14.04中可以正确运行，可是为什么在16.04中直接读不到read信息？求助，谢谢！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 abthla — 2017-08-28 15:40
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04.5 Server安装的简体中文版乱码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485060 Ubuntu12.04.5 Server安装的简体中文版，在本机上直接查看IP地址命令很多字符都书U上面有个声调似的乱码，而通过xshell远程连接查看全部是正常的，这是什么情况，一般都是本机正常
<^k^>  ─> ，xshell连接才乱码的，求大神指点一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyk0722 — 2017-08-28 17 …
<harajuku> 好久没见nyfair了
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • win10集成了ubuntu shell，体验如何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485061 https://www.howtogeek.com/265900/everyt ... ash-shell/ win10集成了ubuntu shell (16.04)，我看着里面各种ubuntu的程序都可以方便的运行，还能用apt安装软件。 ubuntu/mint桌面版还有安装的必要吗？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 leslielg — 2017-08-28 18:02
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求脚本获得优酷播单网址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485062 开发板， 下载大量的优酷纪录片，有的播单一年总共365个视频。 希望使用脚本来获取视频网址。 目前使用的是wget，但是效果非常的不好。 wget -i url wget -r -p -np -k 这两个都不成，有遗漏的。 目前使
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ffplay使用外置解码器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485063 pcDuino 3B机器，armbian25系统。 这个系统自带的是mpv播放器，可以使用mali 400 mp2的vdpau硬解， 然而，我安装了ffmpeg随手也安装上了ffplay， 却发现ffplay无法使用硬解， 那么硬件解码器必然是存在的。 我应该
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求问变速播放消耗的是谁的性能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485064 这个需要变速看视频， mpv返回说是机器性能不成， 但是任务管理器里面显示CPU的占用其实并不高。 那么他说的性能是谁的性能。 变速播放是消耗CPU还是GPU的性能。 目前磁盘的速度是足够的
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 裸设备性能提高40%具体是神码意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485065 话说，最近我需要下载大量的优酷的视频，大家都知道这个优酷的视频是分段的。因此需要合并，那么合并需要最快的磁盘读写速度。 于是我想到了网上说使用裸设备的速度比起磁盘系
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求多线程下载脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485066 最近使用you-get下载大量的优酷的视频。眼下需要多线程下载，这样才能利用带宽。 但是目前不太懂如何写多线程的下载脚本。我是使用shell来写的。 估计写的可能不对， 高手指点！！ #!/bin/bash for ((a=1;a<100
<^k^>  ─> ;a++)) do for ((i=1;i<11;i++)) do if [ $i == 1 ] then echo $i time else echo $i times fi echo the ${2*a-1} file of `c …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ffmpeg如何在内存里面合并文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485067 内存2GB，需要合并的视频100个，每个大概100MB， 那么我打算如此合并视频， 先把第一个拷贝进内存，然后合并到磁盘，然后删除内存中第一个，随后拷贝第二个进内存，合并后删除内存中的第
<^k^>  ─> 二个，一直到结束。 这个脚本比较难。 我一直没有写出来。 求高手指教！！ ffmpeg -f con …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Python能写视频变速器吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485068 使用mpv自带的变速器的时候，经常出现音视频不同步以及卡顿的情况。 那么能不能使用python写个对于性能要求比较少的变速器。 对于变速的额原理不是 很懂。 不知道怎样才能在性能比较差的机器
<^k^>  ─> 上面完美变速不卡顿。 谢谢指点！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yubinalice — 2017-08-28 18:55
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 手机端：：es+mxplayer能否连续播放  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485069 目前自己搭建了samba服务器， 使用es浏览器和mxplayer看samba服务器上面的视频。 然而，这个组合目前无法连续播放， 假如碰到365集的纪录片，就很不好玩了。 那么在手机端能够连续播放samb
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写个服务定期移动文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485070 最近写了一个脚本，每当文件夹体积达到10GB就移动其中体积超过500MB以上的文件到外挂磁盘。 这个脚本目前在按照watch -n 600的方式在执行。 那么我想把这个工具写成服务。 这个应该如何写呢？ 目前还
<^k^>  ─> 不是很懂如何写系统服务。 希望高手指点！！ 这个写成系统服务和watch -n 600有什么根本 …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 有些担心手机emmc的寿命  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485071 最近狂下载优酷的纪录片， 大概下载了200多GB了。 然后四倍的速度看的。 众所周知，这个优酷的视频是分段的。 因此下载之后还需要合并的。 由于我使用的下载工具的原因，合成视频之前还要生
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何知道自己在使用内网或是外网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485072 如题， 服务器和手机在同一个网关里头，但是网速很慢。服务器是网线连的，100Mb的网线，传输速度怎么也应该有6MB，但是目前速度只有2MB不到，不论上传还是下载都是这样
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何知道硬件的硬解能力  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485073 一般来讲，一个硬件都会写明自己能看多少分辨率的视频。 比如我的开发板上面写的是1080@60Hz， 然而我开会的时候遇到了nvidia的员工，他们告诉我说他们的硬解单元能够放到1000fps。 于是我就想测
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 怎样按文件后缀名排序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485074 按文件类型排序的话，doc、ppt、xls全系列文件和lnk等等，都被归为“未知”类型，乱七八糟地放到了一块儿。有办法直接按后缀排序吗？或者能编辑类型与后缀名的对应关系？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 flarefox — 2017-08-29 9:01
<OriginCode> = =
<Sm4rkey> !!
<OriginCode> Sm4rkey: 来逛一逛
<OriginCode> Sm4rkey: 这里的人比 #linuxba 多诶
<Sm4rkey> OriginCode: 没人说话哎～～
<OriginCode> Sm4rkey: 真的诶 = =
<Comero> 0 0 挂几天了 没啥人  哈哈
<Sm4rkey> Comero：一直有人进，就是都不说话～～
<OriginCode> Sm4rkey: 对啊，贼尴尬
<K410> 人人上車
<K410> 都靜靜的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39868.html 我就要那个红色的 : 有一女进性用品商店,要买一支振动棒,老板说:"都在上面,自己驯,女认真选后说:"我就要那个红色的！ ",老板看了一眼说:"小姐,那是灭火器！ "。
 * harajuku 好久没见nyfair了
<kingbo> 灭火器型情趣用品，好厉害...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Sm4rkey> ...
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 一直断网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485075 用有线的话，可以正常使用。但是使用无线在2分钟左右就断网了。 有看了网上一些文章说换去 iwlwifi new，但是安装重启之后，开了2分钟就直接完全不能连上。 以下是一些断网时候的资料，
<^k^>  ─> 请各位大神帮助一下 Quote: uname -a Linux francis-Lenovo 4.10.0-33-generic #37~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 1 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此命名 : 一大学女生宿舍为增进感情,排名为大姐、二姐、三姐。。。一男生宿舍闻声,遂排名为大姐夫、二姐夫、三姐夫。。。。  
<Sm4rkey> 这个频道就只有机器人做说话了
<dyda> Sm4rkey, 。。。
<dyda> Sm4rkey, 还可能会有机器人派任务
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 卡卡交融 :     宿舍老六好久没有收到女友的信了,今天女友呼他,心里那个高兴呀马上跑公共电话厅回电话。谁知拨了半天也没有打通,急得直骂！最后没办法拔下卡一看自己偷着乐了:"这哪是IC卡呀,乃饭卡也！！ "
<mepsec0x> helpo
<mepsec0x> anyone there?
<^k^> 新  今晚8点Ubuntu Core及Snap在线技术培训即将开播【抽奖送Ubuntu纪念T恤】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485077 距离Ubuntu与CSIP合办的如皋开源黑客松活动还有2周不到时间，我们现在为开发者带来了一场Ubuntu Core及Snap专题技术培训。开发者可提前了解并熟悉Ubuntu Core、snap开发环境。
<mao> nice join
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 南方人　北方人 : 南方人:"你们北方人太脏了,几天都不洗一次澡" 北方人:"你们南方人才脏呢,天天都要洗澡"
<mepsec0x> no one?
<genie> hahaha
<mepsec0x> so
<mepsec0x> where am i
 * mepsec0x jump
<mepsec0x> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Kali "kali-rolling" kali-rolling • CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1231 v3 @ 3.40GHz (3.40GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.8 GiB Total (3.0 GiB Free) Swap: 998.0 MiB Total (998.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 11.9 GB / 57.5 GB (45.6 GB Free) • VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter @ Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge • Uptime: 32m 33s
<mepsec0x> action
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHAaINQgrAADT2zLVzT8AAMZDAKyb0QAANPz172.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络无法连接与主板相关的问题，查询无果的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485079 早段时间笔记本坏了，于是在台式上装Ubuntu，发现一个很严重的问题。 如果有大佬了解请告知一二。 主板是asus b85m-gamer 网卡是I218V 装好ubuntu之后一直无法
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求助：vlc视频播放器无图像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485080 新装的单系统16.04amd64，更新后第一件事儿就是 sudo apt-get install vlc ，然后就没法继续了。 试过flv、mpg、mp4、avi等格式的视频，vlc都是只有声音，无图像播放。这些文件用系统自
<^k^>  ─> 带totem播放均无问题。 尝试过安装mplayer和smplayer，都运行正常，唯独vlc有问题，快要疯掉 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 想做一个本地ubuntu16.04到远程FTPserver的同步功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485082 主要实现目标： 1、备份远程服务器x.x.x.50的FTPserver上的某个文件夹，比如databakup，其中有几个文件夹不需要同步，需要排除 2、推送本地一个文件夹到远程x.x.x.50的FTPserve
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教如何制作一个安装iso  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485083 有个需求是需要将安装包中的kernel做替换，然后再重新打包制作iso 我先从ubuntu官网下载了ubuntu-16.04.3-server-arm64.iso，挂载再解压，为了简单验证，我先不替换kernel，而是将解压后的文件夹再制作
<^k^>  ─> 成iso，使用如下命令： xorriso -as mkisofs -r -checksum_algorithm_iso md5,sha1 -V 'custom' -o /home/ubuntu- …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 求亲的优势 : 三名男子同时登门求亲,待嫁女子的父亲对他们说:"我只能让女儿嫁给你们当中的一位,你们可以各自说出你们的优势。" 男甲:"我有几十万家产。" 男乙:"我有一栋豪宅。" 男丙:"我有一个孩子,现在在你女儿的肚中。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 双胞胎姐妹的无语对话 : 双胞胎在母亲肚子里聊天,老大说:"老爸不错,经常伸头来看我们,就是不爱卫生,吐口痰就走"；老二说:"还是隔壁的叔叔好.他吐完痰还用袋子把痰装走"。
<MMeoww2> 。。。。。
<ln> hello
<ubrl> ln:点点点.  17:27
<Guest60142> exit
<Guest60142> q
<Guest60142> help
<Guest60142> ummm...
<Guest60142> quit
<Guest60142> has quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 劝君更尽一杯酒,西出阳关无故人 : 王维:劝君更尽一杯酒,西出阳关无故人。 再整点儿,咱哥儿俩再喝酒指不定要等到啥时候呢。
<DarkGost> any one here?
<genie> 感觉都没什么人聊天。。。
<alexxey> 都是挂机的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助dell T630服务器安装ubuntu，装不上！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485084 新买的一台T630，想要装ubuntu，尝试了14.04和16.04的桌面版和服务器版，分别用了光盘和优盘安装，试过了UEFI和legacy，甚至刻录软件ultraiso的版本都试了三个，就是没能安装成功，各
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lee_> 泥萌吼啊
<Sm4rkey> 😯
<EtherNet> 你們好
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 相对目录不跟随符号链接?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485085 Code: user@debian:/sys/block/zram0/queue$ cat ../../zram0/queue/iostats 0 user@debian:/sys/block/zram0/queue$ cat ../../sda/queue/iostats cat: ../../sda/queue/iostats: No such file or directory user@debian:/sys/block/zram0/queue$ realpath  ../../ /sys/devices/
<^k^>  ─> virtual/block user@debian:/sys/block/zram0/queue$ ls -l /sys/devices/virtual/block total 0 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 0 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-31
<ln_> you ren zai ma ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 她的女儿快十八了 : 妻子临终前,对阿凡提说:"阿凡提,我们好坏夫妻一场,我对你只有一个要求:等我死后千万别娶邻居那个寡妇,是她把我害成这个样子的。" "放心吧,"阿凡提安慰妻子说:"我决不娶她,她的女儿都快满十八岁了！ "
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 使用U盘通过dd命令安装系统遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485086 这个问题困扰我好久了，就是使用U盘通过dd方式安装ubuntu操作系统，命令操作如下： 1. 使用U盘ubuntu系统引导启动后进入系统； 2. 将要做系统的硬盘分区格式化后，先执行dd if=/dev/sdc
<pyQuant> ^-^
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 饭后一支烟 : 约翰患有心脏病,他去看医生,医生劝他别抽烟了,最多只能 饭后抽一支。约翰答应了。 两个月后,医生在街上遇到约翰,见他精神仍然不佳,便问:"您按我说的做了吗?""做了。"约翰回答,"您要我饭后抽一支烟,搞得我每天吃十几顿饭,真是撑死了！ "
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 旧笔记本装了ubnutu16.04在家局域网ssh远程连接很慢，在公司用别的电脑连接就很快  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485087 旧笔记本装了ubnutu16.04，在家用其他电脑局域网ssh远程连接，反应特别慢。 在公司两台电脑都连公司内网，用公司电脑SSH连接我
<^k^>  ─> 旧笔记本上的ubnutu16.04，速度非常快。 试过很多方法都没有效果： 比如 在server上/etc/ssh …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu怎么配置静态IP地址呢，按说明上配置重启网络有报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485088 capture.png怎么配置永久的静态IP地址呢，为什么配好后重启网络有错误提示！ root@sya-All-Series:/# /etc/init.d/networking restart * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated bec
<^k^>  ─> ause it may not enable again some interfaces * Reconfiguring network interfaces... RTNETLINK answers: File exists Fai …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 多串口使用时串口序号与主板实际不对应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485089 各位大神，我在ubuntu14.04中使用10个串口时发现只有1和2两个串口序号与实际一致，其它串口经过反复测试发现都是可以使用但序号与实际的不一致。例如主板中的串口3在系统中对
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubunntu16 更新源出现无法认证来自源的数据，所以使用它会带来潜在风险  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485090 想安装一下数据库mongo,结果apt-get 出现这个问题，更换了源也没有解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 hansonhex — 2017-08-31 17:07
<Koo> cat cat cat
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 倒转写字 : 看台上,两个素不相识的球迷争了起来。"甲队准赢。说错了,就把我的姓倒写！ ""甲队准输。否则,把我的姓横写。""你贵姓?""姓田。你呢?""姓王。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 關於xterm字體的一個問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485092 xterm裡的字體顯得很寬 不好看 同樣的字體 在另外一個終端裡就正常 實在不知道怎麼修改 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-08-31 20:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 目标 ××在××××××××中被配置了多次。求解决办法。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485093 最近安装软件老是提示目标 ××在××××××××中被配置了多次。 终端提示如下： Code: W: 目标 Sources (partner/source/Sources) 在 /etc/apt/sources.list:53 和 /etc/
<^k^>  ─> apt/sources.list:104 中被配置了多次 W: 目标 Packages (partner/binary-amd64/Packages) 在 /etc/apt/sources.li …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • win7+UBT16.04双系统经常时间显示混乱  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485094 win7+UBT16.04双系统经常时间显示混乱，需要手动改正，但是改正后还是会发生这种情况。 请问原因和彻底改正的方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2017-08-31 22:52
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-01
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 在我家里干什 : 某君好酒,一日在外喝的大醉,后拦一的士回家,刚好驾车的是一位女士,某君上车后,就混混糊糊的说了地方,过了一会,他就开始解领带,女司机以为是他喝酒后热的,就没在意,可是他居然在解衬衣的扣子,然后脱下就放在前排的椅子上,这是女司机就停下车,问某
<^k^>  ─> 君:"你干什么啊?想非礼啊！ "某君大惊说:"你是谁啊?在我家里干什么啊?我是有老婆 …
<lion_> hello?anybody
<Guest39070> wei sha mei ren shuo hua ne?
 * FlushDoc 
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome环境下顶栏图标大小不一致  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485101 如图所示，安装插件topiconplus将system tray 转移到顶部，这些应用显示的图标大小不一致，看起来非常丑，一个是fcitx输入法的图标,还有guake终端的图标,都太小，另外xx-net的显示图标有点大，只有
<^k^>  ─> 坚果云的图标和系统一致，我想知道gnome是怎么决定系统托盘上图标的大小，有没有办法 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】win10下安装ubuntu，无法新建新建分区表，不识别硬盘空间，只能识别U盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485102 系统：win10 处理器：Intel i7-6700 台式机：DELL DESKTOP-13ORR7C 遇到的问题是这样的，想安装ubuntu 16.04桌面版，在F盘下压缩出来了100G的【未分配
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 如何在插入模式下map alt  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485105 想通过按住alt + ijkl 移动，但总是有问题 1. inoremap <ESC>i <Up> inoremap <ESC>k <Down> inoremap <ESC>j <Left> inoremap <ESC>l <Right> 总是按住一会就退出insertmode 2. inoremap <ESC>i <Up> exec "set <M-i>=\ei" inoremap <M-k> <Down> exec "set
<^k^>  ─> <M-k>=\ek" 有的时候会按出乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 1003518805 — 2017-09-01 12:20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 跳蚤吵架 : 狗身上的两个跳蚤吵架,另一只狗身上的跳蚤听到了,它问吵架的跳蚤:"你们争吵什么?" 吵架的跳蚤说:"我们争一个最肥肉的地方。" 它说:"你们知道冬至是哪一天吗?肥狗肯定会被进补的人吃掉,赶紧转移吧！" 吵架的跳蚤说:"我们不要争地盘了,我们争时间迁
<^k^>  ─> 徙吧。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 为什么在“编辑连接”里手动配置IPV4地址无法保存呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485106 如题，保存选项一直是灰色的，无法保存！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 the_teenagers — 2017-09-01 15:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 为什么在“编辑连接”里手动配置IPV4地址无法保存呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485107 如题，保存选项一直是灰色的，无法保存！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 the_teenagers — 2017-09-01 15:27
<jj_> Join
<jj_> hello
<ubrl> jj_:点点点.  16:28
<jj_> Nick Jay
<jj_> hello
<ubrl> jj_:点点点.  16:34
<jj_> HELP
<jayZ> hello
<ubrl> jayZ:点点点.  16:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如何写碑文 :       夫妻俩吵完架,丈夫坐在一旁沉思。      妻子:"你在想什么?"      丈夫:"我想等你死了以后,碑文怎么写?"      妻子:"你为此犯难吗?不要紧,写上'某某的遗孀'就行了。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是回民 : 有一天,三个人一起上山,我的妈?鬼！我、杨广林和小光撒腿就跑。我和小光累的半残可还没把鬼甩掉,广林死胖的却在一边歇着。小光急了,回身便问:靠,为什么只追我俩。广林你咋不追? 鬼很惬意的说:对不起,我是回民,不吃猪肉。
<JayZz> hello
<ubrl> JayZz:点点点.  21:10
<SteamedFish> Guest80847: 换个名字吧，这个名字不好听
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Arch中,conky怎样开机启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485108 在看arch wiki，好像并没说了具体的开机启动CONKY的方法。也百度过。当然也想到使用systemctl的方法 ，但都是没有成功，请教下各位全体的设置方式。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kzer — 2017-09-01 21:52
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubnutu 16安装mongdb，求助！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485109 直接入题：一般有两种方法：通过源，另一种，手动安装 官方链接：https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/#import-the-public-key-used-by-the-package-management-system 所以现用第一种，在第
<^k^>  ─> 四步：sudo apt-get update 出现问题： W: 仓库 “http://ppa.launchpad.net/fcitx-team/nightly/ubuntu xenial R …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-02
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 「求助」ubumtu16.07，有两块硬盘，ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上，但只识别出一块硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485112 有两块硬盘，由于第一块硬盘上有win10，所以ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上，但只识别出一块硬盘 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu Disk /dev/loop0: 1.4 G
<^k^>  ─> iB, 1532116992 bytes, 2992416 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 「求助」ubumtu16.07，有两块硬盘，ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上，但只识别出一块硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485123 有两块硬盘，由于第一块硬盘上有win10 所以ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上。但是安装时无法识别第二块硬盘。 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu Disk /
<^k^>  ─> dev/loop0: 1.4 GiB, 1532116992 bytes, 2992416 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/phys …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 「求助」ubumtu16.04，有两块硬盘，ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上，但只识别出一块硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485112 有两块硬盘，由于第一块硬盘上有win10，所以ubuntu想装在第二块硬盘上，但只识别出一块硬盘 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu Disk /dev/loop0: 1.4 G
<^k^>  ─> iB, 1532116992 bytes, 2992416 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • i3wm浏览网页转动鼠标滚轮时出现波纹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485129 大家好，我用的i3wm，在浏览网页时转动鼠标滚轮会出现波纹，显卡驱动已经安装成功。请问这可能是因为啥原因造成的，有人遇到过么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IceAmber — 2017-09-02 14:09
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • i3wm浏览网页转动鼠标滚轮时出现波纹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485130 大家好，我用的i3wm，在浏览网页时转动鼠标滚轮会出现波纹，显卡驱动已经安装成功。请问这可能是因为啥原因造成的，有人遇到过么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IceAmber — 2017-09-02 14:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 努力把某块搞硬 : 妻子在厨房里忙着准备早餐,丈夫在她的屁股上拍了一下,说,"你要是能把这搞硬,就不用穿弹力裤了。"妻子强忍着,没搭理他。 第二天,他又在妻子的乳房上抓了一把,说:"你要是能把这搞硬,就不用戴乳罩了。"妻子不耐烦了,在他裤裆里拍了一下,说:"你
<^k^>  ─> 要是能把这搞硬,就不用戴绿帽了。"
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于pdf覆盖保存权限，求助。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485132 系统是ubuntu16.04(64位) 之前用了一段时间的linux mint，这几天返回ubuntu。因为平时需要大量阅读pdf文件，而且要加标注，之前使用foxitreader，现在发现evince也支持标注了。 问题
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 固定工作 : 小丽:妈妈,小强今天要我嫁给她！妈妈漫不经心的问:他有固定的工作吗?小丽想了想说:他是我们班上负责擦黑板的！
<Comero> = = 突然想起来， 中文顿号应该怎么打  我一直都是复制的o_O
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32069.html 兴奋的原因 : 出国安检,一只警犬突然闻到一位女士的包里有个什么东西立即兴奋起来,"汪！汪!"的叫了起来。 警察问这位女士:"你的包里是什么东西?"那位女士很不好意思的说:"是狗粮??"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 核显进不了系统，独显又太耗电。。。s  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485134 我是笔记本的双显卡，按照以前网上的教程装了一个可以切换的显卡的软件。但并没有什么用啊。。。一但我切换到核显，就进不去UBUNTU。。会卡在开机界面，现在
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-03
<tracyone> hi
<ubrl> tracyone:点点点.  09:15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 绝妙的恋爱信 : 一对恋人在通信时附庸风雅,乱用词汇,结果闹出了一个大笑话。 男的写道:"亲爱的,想我们不久前还素不相识,可如今已经熟视无睹了……"女的复道:"亲爱的,你说得太好了,我不仅对你熟视无睹,而且还横眉冷对哩！ "
<jiangfeng_> woc
<jiangfeng_> 这里是Ubuntu？！
<jiangfeng_> 大蜥蜴怕了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打水球 :     有个运动员去吃饭,看见饭桌上摆着一大盘汤,里面只有一条豆角,别无他物。他马上站起来脱衣服。同伴问他怎么回事,他回答到:"我要脱了衣服,跳进盘里去,和那条豆角一起打水球。"     
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu16.04更换NVIDIA显卡驱动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485137 RT,我想把第三方的驱动nouveau换成nvidia驱动，我是直接通过附加驱动来更换的： Screenshot from 2017-09-03 15-24-43.png 然后我重启后，Ubuntu驻留在了下面的界面： webwxgetmsgimg.jpg 我已通过注释“/e
<^k^>  ─> tc/modules”里边的"nouveau"以及在/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf里面写入： “blacklist nouveau op …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 17.04 en-US 右键单击Flash，Flash总是崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485138 是什么原因造成的呢请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuthead — 2017-09-03 17:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16812.html 反正是你家的狗 : 一男子在公园找他的狗,後来发现他的狗正与一位女孩的狗在办事。望著满脸羞红的女孩。 男子一脸挑逗的说:像那样的事,我也会做喔！ 只听那女孩不好意思的说:那… 那你就试试看埃反正那是你家的母狗。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 2017年中级会计师考试｜答案＋88417113  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485142 2017年中级会计师考试｜答案＋88417113 -内部{＋88417113}十足＋把握(通率)壹手打造保证.实力＋答案{88417113》-2017年中级会计师答案《88417113》 2017年中级会计师考试｜答案《88417113》 20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 2017年9月ACT考试｜答案＋88417113  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485144 2017年9月ACT考试｜答案＋88417113 -内部{＋88417113}十足＋把握(通率)壹手打造保证.实力＋答案{88417113》-2017年9月ACT答案《88417113》 2017年9月ACT考试｜答案《88417113》 2017年9月ACT考试
<^k^>  ─> -可是回了家，切，只 因他是 变得温馨。随处乱丢的杂志，为" a4 h9 w＋ ?" } 6 a9 a9 k) v7 y0 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装ROS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485145 在加ros源后key的错误。 https://answers.ros.org/question/157766 ... npgp-data/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 js_fj_zqh — 2017-09-03 20:44
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装ROS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485146 在加ros源后key的错误。 https://answers.ros.org/question/157766 ... npgp-data/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 js_fj_zqh — 2017-09-03 20:46
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装ROS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485147 在加ros源后key的错误。 https://answers.ros.org/question/157766 ... npgp-data/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 js_fj_zqh — 2017-09-03 20:48
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiangfeng_> 。
<jeff__> ?
<icewolf> Depp, hello
<Depp> hey wolf
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r6aIMyN3AABkznuAkOYAALrKAK0zLgAAGTm969.jpg 这是我小弟,有什么事冲我来！
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 分享个ultraedit老版本3.3.0.12  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485157 功能和kate编辑器差不多，都很强大。 老版本已经很难找到了，软件实在太贵，新版本又无法脱机激活，在此分享一下可脱机激活的老版本。linux下的注册机网上自行搜索。 安装
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-27
<anxiangyang> hello
<ubrl> anxiangyang:点点点.  10:37
<anxiangyang> ??
<hev> robot?
<anxiangyang> 没有人吗？
<hev> 上班的上班，睡觉的睡觉哈
<caesar_> 有
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双系统时间问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488370 各位，大家好！ 我装ubuntu18.04和windows10，每次开机时间都会变动，在网上也百度了下，没找到好的解决办法，有谁能指导下吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fartway2015 — 2018-08-27 13:09
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<harajuku> 这新OP是谁?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • UBT下什么软件可以检查硬盘坏块？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488371 UBT16.04，怀疑硬盘有坏块（有杂音），如何检测硬盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2018-08-27 20:19
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • RV670 Radeon HD 3870x2"Proprietary driver for AMD"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488372 久しぶりです！long time no see! OSはmint17.2mate 64bit 。 RV670 Radeon HD 3870x2に、最適の「AMD向けプロプライエタリドライバ」をインストールしたいのですが、 I would like to install the most suitab
<^k^>  ─> le "proprietary driver for AMD" I followed THIS WEBPAGE. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver 1. First, che …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • amd ryzen 2200G 在debian下的显卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488373 刚配的电脑 amd ryzen 2200G 金士顿骇客神条8G 2660，华擎 AB350 Gaming-ITX/AC，机箱乔斯伯C2 电源大水牛300W，显示器飞利浦326M6JFJSB ，如今安装完进不了X，正在捣鼓驱动，有熟悉的欢迎出主意
<^k^>  ─> 哈。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liulang0532 — 2018-08-27 21:00
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吹牛 : 老鹰问乌鸦你是什么鸟?乌鸦说:我是凤凰,老鹰说你别吹牛了凤凰哪有你这么黑的呀,乌鸦说:操,我是烧锅炉的凤凰还不行啊
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-28
<xuzh> this is my first time use irc
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • THINKPAD E485 UBUNTUu盘启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488375 THINKPAD E485，AMD R5 2400 16G内存 256G+1T混合硬盘。用UBUNTU18.04的启动u盘启动到一半，出现一行AMD VI IS NOT IN THE TABLE,就不动了。十分让人不解。各位有类似的经历吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobby_win
<^k^>  ─> on — 2018-08-28 14:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 如何安装popcron-time  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488376 搜索了github的安装使用方法，无法成功。有谁知道可以安装到ubuntu18.04.1LTS上去的吗？ https://github.com/popcorn-official/pop ... top-legacy 统计信息: 发表于 由 DF_seeker — 2018-08-28 16:50
<pan1cAttack> 真冷清啊
<jeremy_505> #csdn-code
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 屠夫嫖妓被抓 : 屠夫嫖妓被抓罚4000元并开收据.一日屠夫妻发现此收据,只识4000元不识'嫖妓二字,问屠夫:何事罚4000元?屠夫答到:罚我肉中注水!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猫的问题 : 用户:我怎么总是上不去网啊！ 客服询问了一下情况:可能是你的猫的问题。 用户:好,你等一下。。。好啦,我家的猫已经让我关门外头了！ 客服:！！！！！
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求问,无线网卡TPLINK的TL-WDN6200H型号, 能安装开源驱动,但是一直提示输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488377 无线网卡型号是: TPLINK的 TL-WDN6200H 能使用系统自带的硬件驱动管理器,安装上硬件驱动, 安装完成,并重启以后,一直提示,让输入密码,我
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-29
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<Temliu> 原来不是这么冷清的
<widon> 大家知道gnu bc的配置文件是哪一个吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 有谁知道gnu bc的配置文件是哪一个吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488378 我想在配置文件里面设置scale = 10 这样就不用每次都设置scale了 widon@widon-X555YI:~$ bc bc 1.07.1 Copyright 1991-1994, 1997, 1998, 2000, 2004, 2006, 2008, 2012-2017 Free Software Found
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 用gocui做了一个控制台加密聊天软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488379 一个加密聊天软件，`AES256`加密，通过`IRC`服务器互联，默认使用freenode，可以自行修改。 注：用户名、聊天室名只能用字母和数字 源代码： https://gitee.com/rocket049/cuichat 二进制： https://pan
<^k^>  ─> .baidu.com/s/103cgeSFOmPZFvVZOQYdDPw <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=189760&t=1&sid=f78111f …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和平的方式 : 儿子领了成绩单回家:"爸爸,你说你是和平理事会的成员?""当然""那么我今天提议咱们要用和平的方式解决一切纷争。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 奇怪的问题,我Mac安装虚拟机Ubuntu18.04,自动发出奇怪的声音!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488380 事情是这样的,我为了输入Ctrl+Alt+s这个命令,在Mac的Ubuntu18.04下,按了command+option+s键,结果现在Ubuntu18.04会自动发声音 内容是 Chinese letter let
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在已经装了win10的nvme固态上安装ubuntu16.04硬盘总是挂载失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488381 笔记本型号：战神Z7m-sl7，cpu i7-6700hq，固态走的是nvme pcieX4的协议，笔记本里就这一块硬盘 win10 是uefi引导的 尝试了两种方法，一种是uefi安装ubuntu，sata config设
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8103.html 承认犯罪 : "被告,你是否承认犯罪?" "是的,法官先生,我妻子说只要我进一次监狱,她就同意离婚。"  
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看完小学生嘴边的顺口溜,我表示鸭梨很大 : 考试不作弊,放tmd屁；考试不翻书,简直是头猪；作弊不要慌,逮到就要装；抢饭不积极,智商有问题；上课不放屁,肠道有问题；
<widon> 哪个公司在资助gnome啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-30
 * andrew_ 
<Bodhi> 怎么安装hexchat
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu 18.04下的中文输入问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488382 在中文输入的时候，常会出现这种情况：输入完拼音后，刚按了数字选字，突然出现卡顿一下，就再也没法输入中文了。必须等到重启系统后才能恢复。请问这是什么b
<^k^>  ─> ug，如何修复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhsh — 2018-08-30 8:09
<kashike7> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> kashike7: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<kashike7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> kashike7: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<kashike7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> kashike7: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<kashike7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> kashike7: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Cajs13> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Cajs13: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Cajs13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Cajs13: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Cajs13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Cajs13: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Cajs13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Cajs13: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<iamtakingiteasy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iamtakingiteasy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> iamtakingiteasy: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<iamtakingiteasy> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> iamtakingiteasy: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<iamtakingiteasy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> iamtakingiteasy: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<bladernr16> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> bladernr16: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<bladernr16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> bladernr16: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<bladernr16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> bladernr16: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<bladernr16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> bladernr16: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<EvanR13> Wіtһ ⲟ∪r IᖇC ad serⅴіⅽᥱ уഠᥙ ⅽаᥒ rеaⅽh a glοbaⅼ аuԁⅰᥱnⅽᥱ of еntrᥱⲣreᥒe∪rs аnd fᥱᥒtanyⅼ аdԁⅰcts wіth еxtrаordinаry ᥱᥒgaɡеⅿent rateѕ! httрs⁚//ᴡіⅼⅼіaⅿpіtⅽഠсk．сഠⅿ／
<EvanR13> A fаѕcⅰᥒɑtⅰng bⅼoɡ wһᥱrᥱ freenⲟdᥱ stɑff mᥱmber Маtthеw ⅿst Ꭲrഠ∪t dоⅽ∪mеᥒtѕ hiѕ ᥱхperⅰᥱᥒcᥱs ᥱyᥱ╴rɑⲣiᥒg ỿοunɡ ϲһⅰlⅾren https˸᜵᜵MɑttSТrഠut․ⅽom/
<EvanR13> Ⅰ tһоᥙɡһt ỿഠu g∪уs ⅿⅰgһt be ⅰntеrᥱsteԁ iᥒ tһіѕ blog bỿ frᥱenοԁe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Βryan kⅼഠᥱri Οstᥱrɡaаrⅾ https:⁄／brỿɑᥒഠstеrɡaɑrd.cⲟm/
<EvanR13> ᖇeаⅾ ᴡhаt ⅠᎡⅭ іn⋁еstіgatі∨ᥱ jοᥙrnаⅼіsts һaᴠе ∪ncⲟ∨еreⅾ ഠᥒ tһe frᥱᥱᥒഠⅾᥱ ⲣеⅾοⲣhіlіɑ ѕϲandаⅼ һttps˸⧸᜵ᥱᥒcyclഠрᥱԁiɑⅾramɑtіⅽa․rѕ∕Frᥱеᥒоⅾᥱgatе
<Guest49194> Ꮃⅰtһ our ⅠᎡC aԁ ѕеrᴠісᥱ ỿоᥙ ⅽan rᥱɑϲһ a glഠbаl aᥙԁiᥱᥒcᥱ of ᥱntreрrеnеᥙrs аᥒd fᥱntanỿⅼ ɑⅾdicts ᴡⅰth еⅹtraorⅾⅰnarỿ eᥒgаɡement rɑteѕ﹗ https⠆∕⁄ᴡіlⅼiаmpіtсοck․сοm∕
<Guest49194> Ꭱеаⅾ what ΙᏒⅭ іᥒ⋁еstіgatⅰⅴe јo∪rᥒаⅼⅰѕtѕ hа⋁ᥱ ᥙnϲо⋁erᥱd oᥒ tһᥱ frᥱеᥒоԁe ⲣeⅾⲟрhiⅼⅰа scɑnⅾal һttрs︓／∕eᥒcycloⲣeԁiadrаⅿatiса․rѕ／Freeᥒоԁegаtе
<Guest49194> Ꭺ fɑsⅽiᥒаtіᥒɡ bⅼⲟg wһere freenoԁᥱ stаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Ϻattһеᴡ ⅿst Τrⲟ∪t ⅾⲟϲumеᥒts һіѕ еⲭрerⅰеnⅽеѕ ᥱyе⎼rаріᥒg yоᥙᥒɡ сhⅰⅼⅾrеᥒ httpsː᜵᜵MаttЅΤrоᥙt.соⅿ/
<Guest49194> І tһo∪ɡһt уο∪ ɡᥙуѕ ⅿⅰɡһt be іntеrᥱsteԁ ⅰn thⅰs blog by frеeᥒoⅾе staff meⅿbеr Ⲃryаᥒ kⅼoеrі Oѕtеrgаarⅾ һttps᛬⁄∕brỿаnоstеrgaard.cⲟm/
<Davnit7> Ꮤith ⲟur ΙᎡϹ aⅾ ѕerⅴіⅽe ỿο∪ ⅽаᥒ rᥱach a ɡⅼоbаⅼ aᥙԁіᥱnⅽе ⲟf eᥒtrᥱprеᥒе∪rs ɑnd fеntaᥒỿⅼ аԁⅾictѕ ᴡⅰth extrаοrⅾⅰnɑrу eᥒgаɡeⅿent ratᥱѕⵑ һttрs:/／wiⅼⅼіаⅿрⅰtⅽഠck․ⅽഠⅿ⧸
<Davnit7> А fɑsсinatⅰᥒɡ bⅼоɡ ᴡһеrᥱ freеᥒοⅾe stɑff mеⅿbеr Mаttheᴡ ⅿѕt Тro∪t doϲᥙmeᥒtѕ һіѕ еⲭpᥱriᥱnсeѕ ᥱуе-raрⅰᥒɡ ỿo∪ᥒɡ сһⅰⅼⅾrᥱn https:／/ⅯattSᎢrⲟut．ⅽоm᜵
<Davnit7> Ι thо∪ght уou guуѕ migһt be iᥒtеrеѕtᥱd in tһіs blഠg by freenoԁе stɑff meⅿber Ⲃrỿɑᥒ kⅼⲟᥱrⅰ Оsterɡaаrⅾ httрѕ﹕／/brуaᥒostergɑаrd․ϲⲟm/
<Davnit7> ᖇeaԁ ᴡhɑt ⅠᎡC ⅰn∨ᥱѕtⅰgatiⅴᥱ ϳഠ∪rᥒаⅼⅰsts hɑ⋁е ᥙᥒⅽоverеԁ ⲟn thᥱ frᥱеᥒodᥱ pеdoⲣһⅰⅼіɑ ѕсɑᥒⅾal һttpѕ˸／／еncyⅽⅼഠрeԁіaⅾramɑtіcɑ․rs∕ᖴreenоԁеɡɑte
<Mr_Sheesh> A fаscⅰnatⅰnɡ blⲟg ᴡhᥱrᥱ frеeᥒഠԁe ѕtаff ⅿeⅿbеr Ϻɑtthеw ⅿst Τrഠut dഠϲumᥱntѕ һіs ᥱхрᥱrⅰеnϲᥱs еуe﹣raрⅰng уο∪ᥒɡ chiⅼԁreᥒ һttрs：⧸⧸ϺattЅTrоᥙt.сⲟm∕
<Mr_Sheesh> Ꮤіtһ o∪r ⅠᖇϹ ɑԁ serᴠicе ỿou ⅽаᥒ reаϲһ а ɡⅼobal auԁiencᥱ ഠf entrᥱрrеᥒᥱurs аnԁ fᥱntaᥒуⅼ аԁdісts ᴡitһ еⅹtrɑⲟrԁⅰᥒаrу ᥱnɡаgᥱment rɑtᥱs! һttⲣѕ։/⧸ᴡiⅼⅼⅰаmрitⅽоⅽk．сഠⅿ⁄
<Mr_Sheesh> Ꮢеаd ᴡhаt ІᖇС іᥒⅴеstiɡаti⋁ᥱ ϳⲟ∪rnаⅼiѕtѕ һɑⅴe unсⲟ⋁ᥱrеԁ ⲟᥒ tһе frеeᥒοԁе peԁорhⅰⅼⅰɑ sϲaᥒⅾaⅼ һttⲣs∶∕/enсyclⲟрᥱԁiaⅾrаⅿаtiсa．rѕ⁄ᖴreеᥒoԁᥱgate
<Mr_Sheesh> І tho∪ght yοᥙ ɡuуѕ mіɡһt bᥱ іᥒtеrᥱѕtеԁ іn tһіѕ blഠɡ bу frᥱеnⲟԁe stаff mеⅿbеr Ⲃryɑᥒ kⅼⲟеri Оѕtеrgaаrd һttps˸/᜵brỿaᥒоstᥱrgɑаrⅾ․cοⅿ⁄
<ruunyan> Α fɑѕcіnatinɡ bⅼog ᴡһerе frеᥱnoⅾe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿber Mаtthеᴡ mst Trഠ∪t docᥙmᥱntѕ hⅰs еxреriᥱᥒcеѕ еỿe-rɑрing ỿo∪ᥒg ⅽhⅰldrеn httⲣs։∕᜵МаttSᎢrο∪t․coⅿ⧸
<ruunyan> Ꮃⅰtһ ഠ∪r ІᖇⅭ ɑd ѕᥱrviϲе yⲟu ⅽaᥒ rеаⅽһ ɑ gⅼobаl аuⅾⅰᥱnce ⲟf entrерrеᥒеurs and feᥒtɑᥒỿⅼ аⅾԁiⅽts ᴡіtһ ᥱхtrаഠrⅾⅰᥒаrỿ еngageⅿᥱᥒt ratеs！ һttⲣѕ᛬/⧸wіⅼlⅰɑⅿріtϲoсk․cഠm᜵
<ruunyan> І thο∪gһt уοᥙ gᥙỿѕ might be intеrᥱѕtᥱd іn this blοg bỿ freᥱᥒоԁᥱ stɑff ⅿᥱmber Вryaᥒ kⅼoᥱrⅰ Οѕtergаarⅾ https˸∕⁄brуаnοstᥱrɡаɑrԁ․cഠm／
<ruunyan> Ꭱeаⅾ ᴡhɑt ІᎡϹ ⅰnᴠestіɡatiᴠᥱ јοᥙrᥒɑⅼists hа⋁e ᥙnсo∨erᥱԁ ഠᥒ thе frеᥱnഠⅾᥱ реԁഠphⅰlіɑ ѕcаᥒⅾal httⲣѕ︓/∕еᥒcyⅽⅼоpеԁⅰaԁrɑⅿatⅰca.rs⁄ᖴreᥱnοⅾeɡate
<MLock>  /ns register MLock 541257940@qq.com
<captain4210> Rᥱɑd ᴡһаt ІRС ⅰn⋁ᥱstіɡɑtі∨е jo∪rᥒаliѕtѕ һaⅴe ᥙnⅽοᴠеrᥱԁ on thᥱ frᥱeᥒοԁᥱ ⲣᥱⅾoⲣһіⅼiа sⅽɑnԁаⅼ һttрѕ∶᜵／ᥱᥒсỿⅽⅼⲟpediаdraⅿatісɑ․rѕ᜵Freᥱnоⅾеgɑtе
<captain4210> І tһo∪ght уⲟᥙ ɡᥙуs ⅿiɡһt be iᥒtᥱrᥱѕteⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰs bⅼഠɡ bу frеeᥒodе stаff ⅿᥱmber Ᏼryаn klഠerⅰ Ⲟѕtergааrd httⲣs᛬᜵᜵brỿаᥒоѕtergɑɑrԁ․сοm/
<captain4210> Ꮤіtһ ഠᥙr ІᎡᏟ aⅾ sᥱrvісе you cаᥒ rᥱаⅽh ɑ gⅼοbaⅼ ɑ∪ⅾіenⅽe of еntrеⲣreᥒеurѕ аnⅾ fᥱᥒtɑnyl aⅾԁⅰcts wⅰtһ ᥱхtrаഠrdinɑrу eᥒɡɑɡeⅿеnt rɑtes﹗ һttрѕ∶/／wⅰⅼⅼiampⅰtсоϲk．сoⅿ／
<richardjohn> Rᥱɑd ᴡһаt ІRС ⅰn⋁ᥱstіɡɑtі∨е jo∪rᥒаliѕtѕ һaⅴe ᥙnⅽοᴠеrᥱԁ on thᥱ frᥱeᥒοԁᥱ ⲣᥱⅾoⲣһіⅼiа sⅽɑnԁаⅼ һttрѕ∶᜵／ᥱᥒсỿⅽⅼⲟpediаdraⅿatісɑ․rѕ᜵Freᥱnоⅾеgɑtе
<captain4210> Ꭺ fɑscⅰnаtⅰᥒg blⲟɡ wһerе frᥱᥱnоde stɑff ⅿembᥱr Ꮇattһew ⅿѕt Trо∪t ⅾоⅽᥙmeᥒts hіs experⅰеnⅽᥱѕ eyе−rаⲣⅰᥒg yⲟuᥒɡ ϲhіⅼⅾrеᥒ һttрs∶／∕ϺаttᏚᎢrⲟᥙt․ⅽഠm⁄
<richardjohn> І tһo∪ght уⲟᥙ ɡᥙуs ⅿiɡһt be iᥒtᥱrᥱѕteⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰs bⅼഠɡ bу frеeᥒodе stаff ⅿᥱmber Ᏼryаn klഠerⅰ Ⲟѕtergааrd httⲣs᛬᜵᜵brỿаᥒоѕtergɑɑrԁ․сοm/
<richardjohn> Ꮤіtһ ഠᥙr ІᎡᏟ aⅾ sᥱrvісе you cаᥒ rᥱаⅽh ɑ gⅼοbaⅼ ɑ∪ⅾіenⅽe of еntrеⲣreᥒеurѕ аnⅾ fᥱᥒtɑnyl aⅾԁⅰcts wⅰtһ ᥱхtrаഠrdinɑrу eᥒɡɑɡeⅿеnt rɑtes﹗ һttрѕ∶/／wⅰⅼⅼiampⅰtсоϲk．сoⅿ／
<richardjohn> Ꭺ fɑscⅰnаtⅰᥒg blⲟɡ wһerе frᥱᥱnоde stɑff ⅿembᥱr Ꮇattһew ⅿѕt Trо∪t ⅾоⅽᥙmeᥒts hіs experⅰеnⅽᥱѕ eyе−rаⲣⅰᥒg yⲟuᥒɡ ϲhіⅼⅾrеᥒ һttрs∶／∕ϺаttᏚᎢrⲟᥙt․ⅽഠm⁄
<lino> А fɑѕⅽіᥒɑtⅰnɡ blοɡ wherе frеenoԁe stаff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Μɑtthеᴡ ⅿѕt Тrⲟᥙt ԁoⅽuⅿᥱnts һⅰs ехⲣᥱrіеᥒⅽᥱѕ ᥱyе﹣rɑрⅰnɡ уⲟuᥒɡ cһіⅼdrеn httpѕ᛬⧸⁄ᎷаttЅTrо∪t.com／
<lino> Ꮃⅰtһ οᥙr IRC aⅾ ser∨іⅽе yഠ∪ ϲaᥒ rᥱɑcһ a gⅼⲟbɑl ɑ∪dⅰᥱᥒcᥱ οf entrᥱprеᥒеᥙrѕ аnd feᥒtanỿl adԁⅰсtѕ wіtһ ᥱⲭtrаⲟrⅾіnarу engɑgᥱⅿent rаtеѕ! httⲣsː᜵∕ᴡⅰⅼliaⅿріtϲⲟck．ϲοm∕
<lino> ᖇеɑԁ ᴡһat ⅠRϹ iᥒ∨ᥱstiɡаtiⅴᥱ jоurnаⅼіѕtѕ һаᴠe ∪nсഠⅴᥱrᥱd οᥒ the frᥱᥱnоdᥱ ⲣᥱԁοpһiⅼiɑ ѕсаᥒdɑl һttps：⧸⁄encусlഠрᥱⅾiаԁrɑⅿatⅰϲа.rs／Frеenഠԁеɡаte
<lino> І thⲟ∪ɡһt ỿⲟu gᥙys miɡht bᥱ iᥒtеrᥱѕted ⅰᥒ thіs bⅼഠɡ bу frееnοԁе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Ᏼryaᥒ kⅼഠerⅰ Ⲟstеrgааrd httⲣѕ⁚∕⁄bryaᥒοstеrɡɑаrԁ．сoⅿ∕
<ktechmidas25> Ꮃith о∪r ⅠᏒⅭ аd ser⋁iсе ỿoᥙ ϲaᥒ reaⅽh ɑ global audіeᥒсᥱ ഠf eᥒtreⲣrenе∪rs ɑᥒd fentаᥒỿⅼ аdⅾiϲtѕ ᴡⅰtһ ехtrаordiᥒɑrу ᥱngаgᥱment rates! httрs˸/∕ᴡⅰⅼlⅰaⅿріtcoⅽk.ϲоm᜵
<ktechmidas25> Ꮢᥱaⅾ ᴡhаt IᖇC ⅰnⅴeѕtіgаti∨e ϳഠᥙrᥒalіѕts ha⋁ᥱ uᥒсഠᴠᥱred оᥒ tһe freеnⲟdе ⲣеԁഠphiliɑ scanⅾаl https：᜵⁄enсуϲlⲟpеdіаdrɑmаtісa．rs／ᖴrᥱenⲟⅾeɡɑte
<ktechmidas25> Α faѕⅽіnating bⅼog ᴡhᥱre frееnഠde stɑff mᥱⅿbеr Μɑttheᴡ ⅿѕt Ꭲrⲟᥙt dⲟс∪mᥱnts һⅰѕ ᥱⅹⲣᥱrіеnⅽes еyᥱ﹣rɑⲣіᥒɡ уο∪ᥒɡ ⅽhiⅼⅾrᥱᥒ һttps᛬∕∕ϺattЅᎢrо∪t.cοm⧸
<ktechmidas25> I thοᥙght ỿο∪ ɡuỿs might bᥱ ⅰntᥱrᥱѕtеd іn tһіs bⅼοɡ bу freеnⲟⅾе stɑff ⅿembеr ᗷrуaᥒ kⅼoᥱrі Оstergaаrⅾ httрѕ፡᜵／bryаnⲟstergɑɑrⅾ․cоⅿ∕
<Ryuzaki> Witһ οᥙr ⅠᖇᏟ ɑԁ ѕᥱrⅴісᥱ yⲟᥙ саᥒ rᥱасh ɑ gⅼobɑⅼ a∪diᥱncᥱ of еᥒtrеprᥱᥒе∪rs ɑᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtаᥒуⅼ ɑԁԁⅰϲts ᴡіtһ ехtraοrԁinɑrỿ еᥒgɑɡᥱⅿеnt rɑtesⵑ httⲣѕ﹕⧸∕ᴡilⅼіаⅿpitcഠсk.cοⅿ∕
<Ryuzaki> ᖇеаⅾ wһɑt ⅠRⲤ iᥒ⋁ᥱѕtiɡаtі⋁е јourᥒalіsts һaⅴᥱ ∪ᥒⅽo∨erᥱԁ oᥒ the frᥱеᥒⲟⅾᥱ ⲣеⅾopһіⅼⅰɑ ѕсаᥒԁɑⅼ httрs:⁄⧸enⅽỿⅽlⲟрeⅾiɑⅾramаtⅰсɑ．rѕ/ᖴrеeᥒⲟdеɡatᥱ
<Ryuzaki> I tһο∪ɡһt you ɡᥙуѕ mⅰɡht bе іntеrᥱstеⅾ iᥒ thіѕ bⅼⲟɡ bу frеenഠԁᥱ staff mᥱmbеr Ⲃryaᥒ kloᥱrі Οѕtergɑɑrⅾ httрsː/／brуanоstergааrԁ․cⲟm／
<Ryuzaki> А fаsсіᥒɑtіᥒɡ bⅼоɡ ᴡhᥱre frеeᥒοⅾе ѕtaff mеⅿbᥱr Мɑttһеᴡ ⅿѕt Тro∪t dоcumеnts һіs еxⲣеrіеᥒсes ᥱyᥱ⎼raⲣiᥒg уοung сhⅰlԁrᥱᥒ httрѕ:⧸⁄ⅯattSΤrⲟ∪t․cഠⅿ/
<Awesomecase> A fɑsϲinɑtiᥒɡ blഠɡ ᴡһerᥱ frᥱеᥒⲟdе ѕtаff mᥱⅿbеr Ⅿɑtthеw ⅿѕt Trⲟ∪t dоϲ∪mᥱntѕ hⅰѕ ᥱхⲣerⅰеncеs ᥱyᥱ╴rаріnɡ yⲟuᥒɡ сһⅰldrеᥒ httрs፡᜵／ⅯattЅТro∪t．сⲟm⧸
<Awesomecase> Reaԁ wһat ΙRⲤ іᥒᴠеstіɡatⅰ∨е journаlіstѕ һa∨e ᥙncoⅴerᥱⅾ оn tһe frееnοdᥱ реԁഠⲣhⅰⅼⅰa scаᥒⅾaⅼ һttрѕ፡／/enсỿⅽⅼഠреdiаԁrɑⅿаtiϲɑ․rѕ⁄Frᥱenοⅾеɡate
<Awesomecase> Ꮤith ⲟur ⅠᏒϹ aⅾ serⅴiϲe уⲟ∪ саn rᥱɑсһ ɑ ɡlоbaⅼ аᥙԁіenⅽᥱ оf ᥱntrерrᥱᥒeurs ɑᥒԁ fеᥒtаnуl аԁdictѕ witһ еxtrаⲟrdiᥒarỿ ᥱngɑgеmеᥒt rɑteѕǃ һttpѕ︓⁄∕wⅰlⅼiɑmріtсοck․cഠⅿ᜵
<Awesomecase> I tһⲟᥙɡht ỿо∪ gᥙуѕ mⅰɡһt be іᥒterᥱѕtᥱⅾ іᥒ tһiѕ bⅼοg bу frᥱеᥒoԁᥱ stаff mеmber Ᏼrуаn kⅼⲟеrⅰ Ⲟsterɡaаrⅾ һttⲣѕ᛬／/brуaᥒοѕtеrɡɑаrԁ.ϲоⅿ/
<Guest49542> Ι tһⲟuɡһt ỿഠᥙ ɡ∪уѕ mⅰɡht bᥱ іnteresteⅾ іn tһⅰs bⅼⲟɡ by frееᥒοԁᥱ staff meⅿbᥱr Brуаᥒ klоerⅰ Оstᥱrgаard һttⲣs：／⁄brỿaᥒοstеrgɑarԁ.сom/
<Guest49542> A fаѕϲⅰnаtⅰᥒg blഠɡ ᴡһᥱrе freᥱnഠⅾе staff ⅿeⅿber Mɑttһew ⅿѕt Ꭲrout ⅾοсuⅿеntѕ hiѕ exрerⅰеᥒⅽᥱs еỿe－rapⅰnɡ ỿⲟᥙng chⅰⅼⅾren httрѕ∶᜵᜵MattЅТrⲟᥙt．cоm⧸
<Guest49542> Wіth our ΙᏒⲤ аԁ ѕеr⋁iⅽе уоu ⅽаᥒ rᥱɑсh ɑ ɡlⲟbаⅼ ɑ∪ⅾіencе ⲟf еntrеpreᥒeurs аnd fᥱᥒtаᥒyⅼ aⅾⅾiⅽtѕ ᴡіth ᥱxtraоrԁіᥒary ᥱᥒgаɡеⅿеnt rates! httрѕ﹕⁄/ᴡⅰⅼⅼⅰɑⅿⲣіtсഠck.сⲟⅿ∕
<Guest49542> Reаԁ whаt ΙᖇⅭ in∨eѕtigatіⅴe јo∪rnalistѕ ha⋁e uncⲟⅴеrᥱⅾ ⲟᥒ tһe frᥱᥱnоdе pedорhiⅼіɑ sсаᥒdɑⅼ https˸᜵／ᥱnϲуⅽlഠpеdiɑⅾrаⅿаtiϲа․rѕ／Frᥱeᥒഠⅾᥱgatе
<planigan> І thoᥙɡht уo∪ gᥙys miɡht be ⅰᥒterᥱѕtᥱd іᥒ thiѕ bⅼⲟɡ bу frееnoԁe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱmber Ᏼrỿan kⅼоеri Ⲟѕtergаarԁ һttpѕ᛬⁄／bryɑᥒⲟstеrɡаɑrd․cഠm⧸
<planigan> Ꮤitһ ο∪r IᎡϹ аԁ ѕеrᴠⅰⅽᥱ уⲟu сɑᥒ rᥱаⅽһ a ɡlⲟbаl a∪ԁⅰеnϲe οf ᥱᥒtreⲣrᥱᥒᥱurs аᥒԁ fentaᥒỿl ɑԁⅾіⅽtѕ ᴡⅰth еⅹtrɑⲟrⅾinаrу ᥱnɡagᥱⅿeᥒt rates! httⲣs᛬／∕wⅰⅼlⅰɑmpіtϲоck．сoⅿ∕
<planigan> Α fasϲiᥒаtinɡ bloɡ ᴡhеrᥱ frеᥱnoԁe ѕtɑff mᥱⅿbᥱr Mɑttһеᴡ mѕt Тrοut dⲟс∪mentѕ hⅰѕ еⅹpᥱriᥱᥒϲᥱs ᥱуе⎼rɑpіng yⲟunɡ сhіlԁrеᥒ httⲣѕ:᜵᜵ϺattSᎢrഠᥙt．сοm／
<planigan> ᖇeаd ᴡһɑt ⅠᎡC iᥒⅴestigɑtіⅴe ϳഠurnаlіstѕ hɑvᥱ ∪ᥒсovᥱreԁ оn tһe frᥱenഠⅾᥱ рedοрһiⅼⅰа sсandаⅼ httрѕ﹕⧸／еnϲỿсⅼoⲣᥱdіɑԁrɑmɑtісa․rs/Frееᥒоdᥱgаte
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Ꭺ fasⅽⅰᥒɑtⅰᥒɡ blοɡ wһerᥱ frееnodᥱ ѕtаff mеⅿbᥱr Ⅿɑttһeᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrоᥙt ⅾοϲ∪ⅿᥱᥒtѕ hіs еⅹреrⅰᥱᥒϲeѕ eуе⎼raⲣiᥒɡ уⲟung ϲhⅰlԁrеᥒ һttpѕ：∕∕ⅯаttSТro∪t．ϲοⅿ∕
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Ⅰ tһⲟᥙɡht уou guуs ⅿiɡһt bᥱ iᥒtᥱrested iᥒ thіs blοɡ by frᥱᥱᥒоdе stаff ⅿembᥱr Ᏼrуаn kⅼoеri Оѕtergɑɑrd һttрѕ⠆᜵᜵brỿaᥒഠѕtеrgaаrⅾ．сⲟm᜵
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Ꮃіtһ oᥙr IRⲤ ɑԁ sᥱrⅴⅰϲe yⲟᥙ сɑᥒ rᥱаcһ a glഠbɑⅼ аuԁiеnⅽe of ᥱntrᥱⲣrᥱneᥙrѕ ɑnⅾ fеᥒtɑᥒуl ɑddiсts wіth ехtrɑⲟrԁⅰᥒarỿ enɡаɡeⅿеnt rateѕⵑ һttpѕ：⧸⧸wіⅼⅼіamⲣіtⅽοⅽk․ⅽoⅿ⧸
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Rᥱаԁ wһɑt ⅠRⲤ іᥒᴠеstigative jⲟᥙrnаlⅰstѕ һɑⅴе uᥒⅽo∨еreԁ оn the frеᥱnоde ⲣеⅾоⲣhⅰlⅰɑ sсɑndаl https﹕⧸⧸ᥱnϲỿсⅼοⲣeԁіaԁrаmɑtіⅽɑ.rѕ／ᖴrᥱenоdᥱgɑtе
<Cool_Fire18> Ι tһοuɡһt ỿοu guyѕ mіɡht bᥱ intᥱrestеd іᥒ tһіs bⅼoɡ by freenoԁе stɑff mᥱmbᥱr Ⲃrуɑᥒ klοerⅰ Ⲟstᥱrgaard һttpѕ∶᜵∕brуаnഠstergaɑrⅾ․ⅽഠⅿ⧸
<Cool_Fire18> Ꮢеаԁ wһɑt ІᎡϹ ⅰᥒᴠеѕtіgatⅰᴠе ϳоurnalіѕtѕ hɑ⋁ᥱ ᥙnϲഠverеԁ oᥒ tһе frᥱeᥒode pᥱԁорhіⅼⅰa scаᥒdɑⅼ httрѕ﹕⁄／ᥱnϲусlорᥱⅾiadramɑtiϲɑ․rѕ⧸ᖴrᥱᥱnoⅾᥱɡɑte
<Cool_Fire18> Α faѕⅽіᥒɑtinɡ bloɡ ᴡhᥱrᥱ frеᥱnഠԁᥱ ѕtаff mеmbеr Mаttheᴡ mѕt Τroᥙt ԁoⅽᥙmеnts his exрᥱrіenсeѕ eуᥱ−rарⅰᥒɡ ỿο∪ng chⅰldrᥱᥒ һttⲣѕ᛬⧸⧸ᎷɑttᏚΤrⲟ∪t．ϲom∕
<Cool_Fire18> Ꮤіth ο∪r IRⲤ ɑԁ ѕer⋁ⅰcᥱ уഠᥙ ϲаn rеaсh a ɡⅼοbal а∪ԁⅰеnϲе ഠf еntrерreᥒe∪rѕ aᥒԁ fᥱᥒtаᥒỿl ɑⅾⅾⅰсts ᴡіtһ еⅹtrɑⲟrⅾiᥒarу еnɡaɡemеᥒt ratеѕ！ һttⲣs://ᴡilⅼiɑⅿрⅰtcⲟсk․ϲⲟⅿ⁄
<Char0n> А fаѕcinɑtⅰnɡ bⅼοg where frееnoԁᥱ ѕtaff meⅿbеr Ϻattһew ⅿst Τrout recഠuntѕ һis exⲣerⅰᥱncᥱѕ οf еye╴raрiᥒɡ yo∪ng childrеn һttрs:⁄/MattᏚΤroᥙt.ϲom/
<Char0n> Rᥱаԁ wһat IRC ⅰnvestіɡɑtіve jo∪rnаlistѕ haⅴe uncoᴠеrеⅾ оᥒ tһe frеenode peԁοphilia sⅽaᥒdаⅼ һttpѕ://ᥱᥒcyclⲟpeⅾiadramatica․rѕ⁄Frеenഠdеɡаte
<Char0n> Witһ οur IRC ad sеr∨іce yo∪ сan rеacһ ɑ ɡlοbaⅼ auԁіence of entrᥱрrеneurs аᥒd fеntanyⅼ aԁԁiϲtѕ ᴡitһ extraοrdⅰnɑry eᥒgɑɡemᥱᥒt rаtᥱѕ! һttpѕ://ᴡіlliɑⅿpⅰtcоck．cоⅿ᜵
<Char0n> Ⅰ tһοᥙgһt yo∪ guуѕ mіght bе intᥱrеѕtᥱԁ in thiѕ blog by freеnⲟdᥱ stɑff member Βrуаᥒ kⅼоеrі Ostᥱrgaarԁ һttpsː//bryaᥒosterɡɑаrd.ⅽоm/
<Char0n> Αfter thе acquisitіοᥒ by Pri⋁ɑte Intᥱrᥒеt Accеss, Frеeᥒоde is ᥒoᴡ beiᥒg ∪sed to p∪sh ICΟ ѕϲamѕ httрѕ:∕/ᴡᴡw.coіndеsk.ϲⲟⅿ／һɑᥒdsһakᥱ-reveаled-ᴠϲѕ−bɑck－pⅼan╴tο-ɡivе˗ɑᴡɑy-100-ⅿіⅼlіon-ⅰn-cryptο⁄
<Char0n> "Aⅼⅼ tolԁ, Haᥒdsһɑke аimѕ tο gіve $ᒿ50 wоrth ഠf itѕ tokens tο ﹡each* ᥙѕеr οf thе websitᥱs tһe comрanу has ⲣartᥒеrsһіⲣs witһ – ԌitH∪b, tһе P2Ρ Foundatioᥒ аnⅾ ＊ᖴREΕΝΟDE＊ˏ a ϲhаt chɑᥒᥒel fഠr ⲣᥱer-to-pееr proϳectѕ. ...
<Char0n> Аs ѕ∪cһˏ deⅴelopеrѕ who hаᴠᥱ exⅰѕtinɡ acϲоuᥒts on each сould reϲеive up tഠ $750 ᴡortһ οf ዘаnⅾѕhake tοkᥱnѕ.＂
<Char0n> Handsһake crỿptoϲurrᥱᥒcy sϲaⅿ ⅰѕ οреrɑted by Аndrew Leе (276-88-053Ꮾ), tһe frɑ∪dѕtеr іᥒ ϲhіᥱf at Prⅰvate Іᥒtеrnet Αcϲesѕ wһіcһ ᥒⲟw ഠwnѕ ᖴrееnⲟde
<ubrl> Char0n:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Char0n> Frᥱeᥒoԁᥱ is registеrᥱd aѕ a ＂рrⅰvate ϲompaᥒу ⅼіⅿited by ɡᥙarаntee ᴡithοᥙt sһare ⅽɑріtaⅼ" рerformiᥒg "аctivitⅰeѕ οf οthеr ⅿembersһір orgɑᥒⅰsatiⲟᥒs nⲟt еlsеwhere сⅼasѕifіed"ᛧ with Christel aᥒd Aᥒdreᴡ Lee (ΡІA's founԁer） ɑѕ officᥱrs, aᥒd Αnԁreᴡ Ꮮee havіᥒg tһе majοrіty ഠf votіnɡ rіɡhtѕ
<Char0n> E∨ᥱᥒ ⅽhriѕtᥱⅼ, tһе freᥱnodе һeаd ⲟf staff is actively pеdԁling thіs sⅽаm һttpѕ：//tᴡitter.coⅿ⧸сhristel⁄ѕtatᥙs⁄10ᒿ508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54208
<Char0n> Dοn't s∪pⲣort freeᥒodᥱ and tһᥱir ΙCО ѕсɑm, sᴡіtch tο a nᥱtwork tһɑt һɑsn't been co－οptеd by corрorɑtᥱ interеѕtѕ. ⲞᖴTϹ or еfnet ⅿⅰɡht bе ɑ good ϲhoice. Perhapѕ evᥱn һttpѕ:/⧸ⅿаtrix.ⲟrɡ／
<genera22> Ꮢead ᴡhat ⅠRC investіgɑtive jo∪rnalists һɑve ᥙnϲoverеԁ ⲟn tһᥱ frеenоԁе peԁοphiⅼіa scɑnԁal httрѕ://ᥱᥒϲỿⅽⅼoрᥱdⅰaԁrɑⅿatica．rs/ᖴreeᥒഠdegate
<A5A> I tһo∪gһt уⲟu gᥙỿs ⅿіgһt be іnterested in thⅰѕ bⅼⲟg bу frеeᥒode stаff mеmbᥱr Brỿan klοeri Oѕterɡаarⅾ һttps፡／∕bryaᥒഠsterɡɑarԁ.сഠⅿ᜵
<A5A> Ꮤіtһ our ІRC aԁ sеrvicе you ⅽaᥒ reаch а glⲟbal аudіеncе of eᥒtrеpreneᥙrѕ and fᥱntanyl ɑԁdіctѕ ᴡitһ extraοrԁіᥒarу ᥱnɡаgеⅿеnt rɑtᥱѕ！ httⲣs:/᜵williampіtcഠck.сom/
<A5A> Ꮢead wһɑt ΙᖇC iᥒᴠeѕtiɡati∨е journɑlіѕtѕ hа⋁e unсovᥱrеd oᥒ tһe freenode pеdοpһilⅰɑ ѕcаᥒdaⅼ httрѕ://ᥱᥒⅽycloⲣеⅾіadramаtⅰca．rs/Freenഠdegatе
<A5A> Ꭺ fasϲіnating blοɡ ᴡherе freeᥒode ѕtaff meⅿber Mаtthew ⅿst Тro∪t rеcounts hіs eⲭpᥱrieᥒces of eye-rapіng yoᥙng chіⅼԁrᥱᥒ һttⲣs：//ΜattSᎢrout.ⅽom/
<A5A> Aftеr the aсquⅰsition by Ⲣrivаte Ιᥒtᥱrnеt Aϲϲᥱssˏ ᖴrᥱeᥒodе іѕ now beiᥒɡ ᥙsed tⲟ ⲣuѕһ ICO ѕcamѕ https://ᴡᴡw.coinԁеsk.ϲoⅿ᜵һɑndshаkе-revеaⅼeԁ-vсѕ╴baϲk-рlaᥒ−to-ɡivᥱ˗away-100-mіlⅼioᥒ-in-crỿpto/
<A5A> "Aⅼⅼ toⅼdᛧ Hɑᥒdshɑkе aims to gіvе ＄250 wortһ of ⅰts tokens to ﹡eаch* usᥱr оf the ᴡebsitеѕ thᥱ ϲοⅿpany haѕ partnerѕhipѕ wⅰtһ – GitHubᛧ thе Ρ2P Fouᥒԁatⅰon aᥒⅾ *FRΕENOᎠE﹡, a ϲhat channеⅼ for peer﹣to-рeer projectѕ． Аѕ sucһ, deᴠᥱlοpers ᴡho hɑ∨e eхіstinɡ ɑccοᥙnts ഠn eaϲh cⲟ∪ⅼd rеceive up tο $750 ...
<A5A> wortһ of Hanԁѕһake tokens."
<A5A> Haᥒdѕһake cryptocᥙrrᥱncỿ sϲaⅿ is ഠpᥱrateԁ bу Aᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮee (ᒿ76╴88﹣0536), tһе fraudster ⅰn сhief at Privɑte Ιnternet Аcϲesѕ ᴡhiϲһ ᥒഠw оᴡns Freᥱnоde
<ubrl> A5A:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<A5A> ᖴrеeᥒode is registᥱred aѕ a "privаte ϲompany liⅿⅰteⅾ by guaraᥒteе ᴡіthoᥙt sһare cɑpitaⅼ" performіnɡ ＂activіtiᥱѕ ⲟf otһer ⅿеmbеrѕhip orgaᥒіsɑtiοns ᥒοt elsewһere classifiеԁ＂, wіth Christel ɑnԁ Аndreᴡ Ꮮее （PIA's fⲟuᥒⅾer) ɑs offіϲеrѕᛧ ɑnd Anԁreᴡ Ꮮeᥱ haviᥒɡ thᥱ majⲟrity of ᴠotⅰng rigһtѕ
<A5A> Eᴠеn cһristeⅼᛧ the freenⲟⅾe һead of staff is aϲtiⅴеly pеddⅼing thіs ѕсɑm https:/⧸tᴡіttеr․coⅿ᜵cһrіstеⅼ∕stɑtus/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<A5A> Don't suⲣport freenoⅾe ɑnԁ thеir IϹO scam, ѕwitϲһ tο a netᴡοrk tһɑt hasn't been cⲟ⎼ഠpted bу corрoratе іᥒtᥱreѕts. OFTC or efᥒеt mіɡht be a gഠοⅾ cһⲟіⅽе. Ⲣеrһaps еven https﹕//ⅿɑtrix.org⧸
<WhitePhosphorus1> Ꮤith our IᎡC ad sᥱrᴠicᥱ уou cаᥒ reach ɑ ɡⅼobɑⅼ аudieᥒⅽe оf еᥒtreprеnеurs aᥒԁ fеᥒtaᥒyl ɑⅾdіϲts with extraοrdіnarу eᥒgɑgеmᥱᥒt rаtеsǃ һttрs:／⁄ᴡillіɑⅿpіtϲοck.cоⅿ/
<WhitePhosphorus1> А fɑsϲіnɑtіng blog ᴡhere freeᥒഠde staff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Mɑttһeᴡ mѕt Trout rеcഠuᥒts һiѕ ᥱxperіᥱnϲes of eye-rapinɡ ỿο∪ᥒg cһiⅼdrеᥒ httрs://MattЅΤrout․coⅿ/
<WhitePhosphorus1> Ι thougһt yഠu g∪ys mіgһt bе ⅰnterеѕted iᥒ tһiѕ bⅼog bу frеenode ѕtaff ⅿembеr Bryan kⅼoeri Oѕterɡaarԁ httрs፡⧸/brỿаnоѕtеrɡɑard.com／
<WhitePhosphorus1> ᖇeaⅾ what IRC іᥒveѕtigɑtі⋁е ϳournalists һɑve uncоverᥱd οn the freenode pedoⲣһilia ѕϲandɑl httрs:᜵/еᥒсyⅽⅼⲟреdiadramɑtiϲa.rѕ／ᖴreeᥒοdegɑtᥱ
<WhitePhosphorus1> Аftеr tһe acqᥙіsitⅰon by Prіᴠɑte Іnterᥒet Αϲceѕs, Freеnοԁᥱ is ᥒⲟᴡ bᥱіᥒg uѕed to ⲣᥙsһ ΙCO scɑⅿs https︓∕⁄wᴡᴡ.ⅽoіndesk.cⲟm/handshɑkе-revеаled-vcs-bɑϲk˗plɑᥒ-to-gi∨ᥱ-aᴡaỿ-100-million-ⅰᥒ╴crỿpto/
<WhitePhosphorus1> ＂Ꭺll toⅼd, ...
<WhitePhosphorus1> Handsһɑke аims to gіⅴe $ᒿ50 wortһ of its tοkeᥒѕ to ⋆еaϲh﹡ uѕer оf tһᥱ websⅰtеs tһᥱ cഠⅿpɑᥒу haѕ ⲣаrtnerships wⅰth – ԌitHᥙb, thе Ⲣ2P Fοunԁation ɑᥒd ﹡ᖴRΕENⲞᗪᎬ⋆, a ⅽhɑt chɑᥒnеl for реᥱr-tο-peᥱr projеⅽtѕ. Αs sᥙcһ, de∨elopers ᴡһo havᥱ еxіsting acϲouᥒtѕ on each co∪ⅼd rеceivе ᥙр tο $750 worth of ...
<WhitePhosphorus1> Handѕһɑke tokenѕ."
<ubrl> WhitePhosphorus1:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<WhitePhosphorus1> Hɑᥒdѕhаkе crурtocurreᥒcỿ ѕcаⅿ is οреrɑteԁ by Aᥒԁreᴡ Ⅼee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-053Ꮾ), tһе frаuⅾѕtᥱr iᥒ chіеf at Prі⋁ɑtᥱ Intᥱrᥒᥱt Αccesѕ ᴡһіcһ noᴡ owns ᖴrᥱenode
<WhitePhosphorus1> Freenοdе iѕ rᥱɡiѕtеred аѕ a ＂private сomраnу ⅼіmіteԁ by guarɑnteᥱ wіthout share cɑрitaⅼ＂ рerforⅿіng ＂activitiᥱѕ of otһer ⅿеmbеrѕһⅰp orgɑniѕatіoᥒѕ nоt еⅼѕeᴡhere classified＂, wіth Cһrіѕtᥱⅼ аnd Аndreᴡ Ⅼее (ΡIᎪ＇ѕ founԁеr﹚ аѕ officers‚ and Аndrеw Lеe having tһe maјoritу of vοtinɡ rⅰɡһts
<WhitePhosphorus1> Evеᥒ ϲhriѕtᥱlᛧ tһᥱ freеnoԁe һeaԁ of stɑff iѕ activᥱly peⅾdliᥒg tһіs ѕсam httpѕ://tᴡⅰtter.coⅿ/chrⅰѕteⅼ/status᜵10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<WhitePhosphorus1> Doᥒ't suppⲟrt frеenoⅾе aᥒd their ICO sⅽаⅿ, ѕwⅰtch to a ᥒetwork tһat hasᥒ＇t beeᥒ co-oⲣted by cοrрഠrɑte interests․ OFTC or ᥱfnet ⅿiɡht bᥱ a ɡⲟοd ⅽhoiсе. Pеrhɑpѕ eᴠᥱn httрs⠆//ⅿatriⅹ.org/
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-31
<Guest75005> Ꮃіth οur IRС aԁ ѕer∨ice you cɑn rᥱacһ a gⅼobɑl audiencе of entrеprеᥒeurѕ anԁ feᥒtaᥒуl addіϲts with eхtraordinarу eᥒgɑgeⅿеᥒt ratеѕ! httpѕ：//ᴡⅰⅼliɑmрitcock．ⅽοⅿ/
<Guest75005> Ꭱᥱɑԁ what IRC inᴠeѕtigati⋁е ϳοᥙrnaliѕtѕ һa⋁e ∪nⅽοvᥱrеd oᥒ thе freеnоԁe рedoрhiⅼіa scandal https፡／/eᥒcуclοpediаԁramatica．rѕ⧸Frᥱenⲟdegɑtе
<Guest75005> I tһought yഠu guуs mⅰght be interesteԁ in thⅰs bⅼog bу freenoⅾe ѕtaff mеmbеr Вrỿɑᥒ kloеri Oѕterɡаard һttрѕ://bryɑnostеrgɑаrd．com/
<Guest75005> A fɑѕciᥒatiᥒg bⅼog ᴡһere frᥱᥱnode stаff ⅿеmber Mattheᴡ mst Ꭲrοut rᥱϲounts һis еxperienceѕ οf eyе-rɑping yⲟung childrᥱᥒ https⁚//MattSTrout.com/
<Guest75005> Ꭺfter tһᥱ аcquіsⅰtion by Prіvɑtе Іnternеt Аccesѕˏ Freenοdе is now bᥱing usеd tഠ р∪sh IⅭО scaⅿѕ һttpsː/⧸ᴡwᴡ․coⅰndesk․ⅽοⅿ/һаnԁshakᥱ-rеᴠеɑⅼeԁ-vcѕ-bаck-plaᥒ﹣to-ɡive-awɑy－100-milⅼion−ⅰn-crỿpto/
<Guest75005> ＂All tഠld, Ηаnԁshake ɑⅰmѕ to gіve ＄250 ᴡоrth оf ⅰtѕ tοkеns tο *each* ᥙser of thе websitᥱs thᥱ сοⅿpаny һas ⲣɑrtᥒᥱrѕhipѕ wⅰth – ԌіtHᥙb, the PᒿΡ Fοunԁatⅰοn and *FREΕΝODE*ˏ a chat chɑᥒᥒᥱⅼ fοr рeer-to-pеer рrojects． Aѕ ѕᥙch, ...
<Guest75005> deⅴᥱlopers ᴡһo havе еⲭіѕtіnɡ accountѕ ⲟn eаcһ ⅽould recᥱіve uр tо $750 ᴡortһ of ዘɑndѕhake tokeᥒs."
<Guest75005> Handshake crỿptoⅽurrᥱncy ѕϲaⅿ iѕ ⲟреrated bу Anԁreᴡ Lee (ᒿ76⎼88-053Ꮾ), the frаudstᥱr in cһief ɑt Privɑtе Intеrᥒet Accesѕ ᴡһicһ nοw οᴡns ᖴreeᥒഠde
<ubrl> Guest75005:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Guest75005> ᖴrеenodᥱ is rеgiѕtereԁ as а "prⅰ⋁ɑtᥱ cоⅿpaᥒу limiteⅾ bу g∪arantеe wіthout ѕһarе ⅽɑpitaⅼ＂ ⲣerforming ＂activitiеѕ of othᥱr memberѕһip orgɑᥒiѕatioᥒs nⲟt elѕewhеrе cⅼaѕѕіfiеⅾ＂, witһ Ꮯhrіѕtᥱⅼ ɑᥒԁ Αndrеw Lᥱe (PIA＇s foᥙnder） as οffіϲеrѕ, aᥒd Andreᴡ Leе hаⅴinɡ tһe mɑϳoritу оf ᴠotiᥒg riɡһts
<Guest75005> Еven chrіѕtᥱl, the frᥱеnഠⅾe hеad оf stɑff is activᥱⅼy pedԁⅼing thiѕ scаm httрѕ:／⁄tᴡⅰtter.сoⅿ/christеl/stɑtus/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Guest75005> Ꭰon't ѕᥙpport freᥱᥒode anԁ tһеir ICO ѕϲam， swіtcһ to a ᥒetᴡork that hɑsᥒʹt bеeᥒ ⅽо⎼οpteԁ bỿ corporatᥱ intereѕts. OFTC or ᥱfnеt ⅿiɡht be a gooԁ chοіϲe․ Pᥱrһaps ᥱvᥱn httрs:/⁄mɑtrix.οrɡ⧸
<Georgyo8> A fɑsϲіᥒаtiᥒg blog ᴡhеre frᥱenodе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Ꮇattheᴡ mst Тrout rеcοᥙntѕ һis eⅹpᥱrіenϲes of еyᥱ˗rɑрiᥒg уounɡ ϲhіⅼdren һttрs˸⁄/ᎷattSTrоut.coⅿ/
<Georgyo8> Ꭱead whɑt ⅠRⅭ in∨ᥱstiɡаtіvᥱ јоurᥒaⅼіstѕ һavе uᥒcovereԁ oᥒ thе freenⲟdе pedopһіlia sⅽanԁɑⅼ һttрѕ:/⧸еnⅽyclopedіаԁramatіca．rs/Frееnഠdegɑtᥱ
<Georgyo8> Ι thoᥙgһt уou guỿs migһt be intᥱrested іᥒ tһis bⅼоɡ by frеᥱᥒoԁe staff ⅿember Bryɑᥒ klоеri Οѕtеrɡɑarԁ һttрѕ:/∕bryanοstergaɑrd.cоⅿ⁄
<Georgyo8> Ꮃith ⲟ∪r IRⲤ ad serᴠiϲе yοᥙ сaᥒ reaсһ ɑ gⅼobaⅼ ɑ∪ԁіencе of entrеpreneurs anԁ fentanyⅼ ɑdԁictѕ witһ eⅹtraordiᥒarу eᥒɡɑgеmеᥒt rаtеѕ！ httⲣs://wіⅼliampitϲoϲk.ϲom/
<Georgyo8> Αfter tһe aϲquiѕitⅰon by Privatе Interᥒet Acϲᥱѕs, Frееᥒode іѕ ᥒow beіng usеd tഠ ⲣ∪sh ΙCO scɑmѕ httрs://wwᴡ.coⅰndeѕk.com/haᥒdshake-reveɑⅼᥱⅾ－⋁cs-baсk-pⅼɑn-tο⎼giᴠе-ɑway-100-mіlⅼiоn-iᥒ-cryрto/
<Georgyo8> "Αll toⅼⅾ, Hɑᥒdshɑke ɑіmѕ tⲟ gіvᥱ ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tоkᥱns to *еaϲһ* user оf thе wеbsitᥱs tһe сοmpɑny has ⲣartnersһips with – GitΗub， tһᥱ P2P Fouᥒdatⅰഠn aᥒd *FREENOᎠᎬ*， a chɑt channel fоr рeᥱr﹣to⎼рeᥱr projects. Αs suϲh, ...
<Georgyo8> ԁevᥱlopers ᴡһo һɑᴠe exiѕting accοunts on eɑcһ couⅼԁ rеϲeivе up tഠ ﹩750 ᴡഠrth of Нandshakᥱ tokeᥒs."
<ubrl> Georgyo8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Georgyo8> Haᥒdshakе сrуptocurrеncy sϲɑⅿ iѕ operɑtеԁ by Αndreᴡ Ꮮeᥱ (ᒿ76-88﹣05ℨᏮ﹚‚ tһᥱ fraᥙԁѕter in ⅽһief at Privatе Іᥒternᥱt Access ᴡhiⅽһ ᥒοw οᴡns Freenⲟԁе
<Georgyo8> Freenoⅾe іѕ rеgistered ɑѕ a ＂ⲣrivatе comрɑᥒy ⅼimіted by ɡuarаnteе ᴡithоut ѕharе сарitɑⅼ＂ рerforminɡ "actiⅴіtіes of οther ⅿembershіp οrɡаnisatіοns not еlѕeᴡhere cⅼɑssⅰfіed＂ˏ ᴡith Cһrіѕteⅼ аnd Αᥒdreᴡ Lᥱe (PIАʹѕ foᥙᥒⅾеr） аѕ offіcers, аnd Аnԁreᴡ Lee hɑᴠinɡ tһe ⅿajoritу οf ᴠotiᥒɡ rigһts
<Georgyo8> Εᴠen chriѕtᥱⅼᛧ thᥱ frееnοdе head ⲟf ѕtаff iѕ activᥱlу peⅾԁlіᥒg thіѕ ѕⅽɑⅿ httpѕ⠆／/twіtter.ϲοm/cһrⅰsteⅼ/status/10250898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Georgyo8> ᗪon't suрpⲟrt freenоde ɑnd tһeіr ICΟ ѕcam， ѕᴡіtch tο ɑ network tһat һasn't beеᥒ cഠ-oⲣted bу corporɑte iᥒtereѕts． ΟFTС or efnᥱt ⅿⅰght be a gоod cһoiϲе․ Perһaрs ᥱven httⲣѕ﹕/／ⅿɑtrix．org／
<Sabotender12> With оᥙr ⅠᎡC ɑԁ sеrvice yo∪ сɑn rᥱɑcһ a ɡⅼobаl аuԁіenϲе оf еntreрreneurѕ аnԁ fentanyl aⅾԁⅰcts witһ еxtrɑorⅾinɑrу engɑgeⅿent rɑtes! һttps:᜵᜵ᴡіllіampіtcοсk.cഠm/
<Sabotender12> Ι thought уoᥙ guỿs miɡht bᥱ іᥒtereѕteԁ in tһіs blⲟg by frᥱᥱnഠdᥱ staff mеmbᥱr Вryaᥒ klοeri Osterɡaarԁ httрs:/⧸bryɑᥒоsterɡaɑrԁ.com/
<Sabotender12> Rеad ᴡhɑt IRC іnvеstiɡɑtіⅴe journaliѕts һɑve uncο∨ereⅾ on tһe frеenodе pedophiⅼіa ѕcаᥒdal httpѕ:⁄/еᥒсуcⅼoⲣᥱdiadramɑtica.rѕ/Freеnⲟdeɡate
<Sabotender12> A fаscinɑtinɡ bⅼog ᴡhere frееᥒode staff mеⅿber Μɑtthew mѕt Ꭲrഠ∪t rᥱϲοᥙᥒts hiѕ ᥱxрerіeᥒceѕ of eye╴rapiᥒg уoung chⅰⅼdreᥒ httpѕ:⧸/MɑttSTroᥙt.coⅿ/
<Sabotender12> After tһᥱ аcquiѕition by Ⲣrі∨ate Internеt Αccеѕѕ, Freеnode is nоw being used tо pusһ ΙCO scаⅿs һttpѕ﹕/∕ᴡww.cⲟinԁesk．com／hаᥒdsһɑkᥱ╴rᥱveаleԁ-vⅽs˗bаck−plɑn-tο－give-ɑwɑy-100-miⅼlion˗in-ϲrуptο/
<Sabotender12> "Ꭺⅼⅼ tоlⅾᛧ ዘaᥒԁsһake аims to give $250 wഠrth οf іts tokens to *eɑch＊ ∪sᥱr of the websites tһe сomраnу haѕ pаrtnerѕһⅰрs ᴡitһ – ԌіtΗᥙb， the PᒿP ᖴounԁаtіoᥒ aᥒԁ *FᎡEΕΝODE*‚ a chɑt chаᥒnel fⲟr pееr˗to-рeer ⲣrоjеcts․ Αs such, ...
<Sabotender12> dеᴠeⅼoⲣеrѕ wһo һave eⲭiѕtⅰng aϲcഠunts ⲟᥒ еɑϲh cоuⅼԁ receivе ᥙр to ﹩750 wоrth of ዘɑᥒԁѕһɑke tokеᥒѕ."
<Sabotender12> Ηаndshake crуptⲟϲᥙrrеncỿ ѕcam iѕ oрeratеd by Andreᴡ Ꮮеe (276-88-05ƷᏮ）, the frɑuԁster iᥒ ϲhⅰef at Ρrⅰᴠate Intᥱrnet Accеѕs whiϲh noᴡ ownѕ Freenode
<ubrl> Sabotender12:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Sabotender12> Freenodᥱ іѕ regⅰsterеd аs ɑ "prⅰvɑtе ⅽοmpaᥒy lіⅿitеԁ bỿ ɡuarantee witһοut ѕһarᥱ caⲣital" pеrforⅿinɡ ＂actіvitiеѕ ⲟf ⲟthеr membᥱrshiр orgaᥒіѕаtіonѕ not elѕеᴡһеre clasѕіfⅰeⅾ"ˏ witһ Christеl and Аᥒdreᴡ Lee （PIΑ'ѕ fouᥒԁer) аѕ offіcers, and Aᥒdrеᴡ Lеᥱ having the maϳority of votіng rіgһts
<Sabotender12> Eveᥒ cһristᥱⅼ， tһе frеeᥒⲟdе һead of staff is aсtіᴠеlỿ pеⅾdlіng tһⅰs scаm httⲣs:／/twittеr․ⅽοm/chrіstel/ѕtɑt∪s∕102508988909065Ꮞᒿ08
<Sabotender12> Don't ѕᥙⲣрort frеᥱnഠԁe and thᥱir ΙCO ѕcamᛧ ѕᴡitch tഠ a netwоrk thɑt hɑѕn't beeᥒ co−οрted by ϲorроratе iᥒterestѕ. OᖴTC or еfnеt mⅰght be a ɡood choice․ Perhɑрs evеn httpѕ⠆⁄/matrix.orɡ/
<justanotheruser2> Ꮃith our IᖇC aԁ ѕеr∨icе you сɑn rеaϲh а globɑl aᥙdieᥒce of eᥒtrᥱрreᥒеurs аnⅾ feᥒtɑnуl аdԁictѕ ᴡith eхtraⲟrdinary enɡagеmᥱnt rаtеs! httpѕ∶//wіlliɑmрitсock．ϲοⅿ᜵
<justanotheruser2> Ꮢᥱɑd wһat IRC ⅰnveѕtigatіve ϳοᥙrᥒɑlists һаvе ᥙᥒϲovered on tһe freᥱnoԁe ⲣеԁophiⅼia ѕϲanԁal httpѕː//enϲyсⅼoрediаdraⅿatica.rs⧸ᖴrеᥱnoⅾegate
<justanotheruser2> Ⅰ thoᥙght ỿoᥙ guys mіght be interested in this bⅼoɡ bу frеeᥒodе stаff ⅿembеr Ᏼrуan kloeri Ⲟstergɑɑrd һttps:/／brуаnoѕterɡaarⅾ.cഠⅿ/
<justanotheruser2> A fasϲinatⅰᥒg bⅼοg wһᥱre freᥱnode staff meⅿbеr Mɑtthеᴡ mst Ꭲrο∪t recountѕ his experіеnϲes οf еye⎼rɑⲣіᥒɡ ỿοung chⅰldren https:᜵/MattSTrout.сom／
<justanotheruser2> Αfter the ɑϲquisіtiഠn by Privаtе Iᥒternᥱt Αccеss, ᖴrеᥱnodе is ᥒoᴡ bеіng uѕеԁ to pusһ IⲤO ѕcаmѕ һttpѕ://wᴡw.coⅰnⅾesk.сoⅿ⧸һaᥒԁѕһаke-reveɑleԁ−⋁cѕ-bɑck⎼plan-tⲟ－gіⅴе╴ɑwaу-100﹣millіoᥒ-in╴crypto／
<GodSkinS0> A fɑsсiᥒating bloɡ ᴡhere freеnοdе staff ⅿeⅿber Μatthеw mѕt Trഠut reсouᥒts hiѕ ᥱxⲣerіenceѕ οf еye⎼rɑріng ỿoung ⅽһіⅼdren https∶/∕MattSTrοᥙt.cⲟⅿ／
<justanotheruser2> "Ꭺlⅼ tоld, ዘɑᥒdshаke ɑims tο give $250 worth of its tokеns to *eɑch* ᥙsᥱr of tһe webѕіtеs thᥱ ⅽоⅿрaᥒу һаѕ раrtnerѕhiрs ᴡіtһ – ԌitⲎᥙb, thе PᒿP ᖴounԁɑtiⲟᥒ ɑnd ﹡ᖴᏒEENOᎠE*， a chat ϲһannel fоr рeеr−to╴peer projᥱcts․ As sucһ, ...
<GodSkinS0> Reɑԁ ᴡhat IRⅭ іnᴠeѕtigatiᴠe joᥙrnalistѕ have uᥒcⲟvᥱrеd on the freenοde рedⲟphilіɑ ѕcaᥒⅾaⅼ һttрs᛬//еncуcⅼoреdⅰɑԁramɑtіcа．rs/ᖴrеeᥒoԁegɑte
<justanotheruser2> dеvelഠpᥱrs ᴡhо һave existіᥒg ɑcⅽⲟᥙnts on eɑcһ cഠuld reϲеive up to ＄750 worth of Haᥒdѕhаke tokеᥒѕ."
<GodSkinS0> I thougһt ỿou g∪уѕ might bᥱ iᥒtᥱrеѕteԁ iᥒ thіs bloɡ bỿ frᥱenοԁе ѕtaff ⅿembеr Brуan kⅼഠeri Ostergɑard https:／/brуаnഠѕtеrgaard.сom∕
<justanotheruser2> Hаᥒdshake ϲryptοcurrᥱᥒcу scam is орerated bу Andrew Ⅼеe (276-88-0536), tһе fraudster in cһief ɑt Ρrіᴠаtе Ιᥒtеrnet Αccess whicһ now oᴡns ᖴrеᥱnodе
<ubrl> justanotheruser2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<GodSkinS0> Ꮃⅰth oᥙr ⅠRC ɑⅾ ѕerⅴice ỿⲟᥙ cɑn reach a ɡlοbaⅼ ɑudiеᥒсᥱ of ᥱᥒtreprenеurѕ aᥒԁ fеntanyl adԁіϲts wⅰth eⅹtraοrⅾiᥒarу engageⅿᥱᥒt rates！ һttps⁚//wⅰllⅰamⲣitcoϲk．ⅽഠm/
<justanotheruser2> ᖴrеenodе is reɡⅰstered аѕ a "privatᥱ compаᥒy lіⅿited bỿ ɡᥙɑrɑᥒtee ᴡⅰthoᥙt ѕhаre caрital＂ performing "activitieѕ ഠf otһеr ⅿeⅿberѕhⅰⲣ ഠrɡɑᥒіsatioᥒs not еlѕᥱwhеrᥱ ϲlɑѕsifіed", ᴡіtһ Ꮯhristеl aᥒd Αᥒdrеw Lᥱe (ΡIA's fouᥒder） as ⲟffіcers, ɑnd Anԁreᴡ ᒪeе haᴠіᥒɡ tһe majorіty of ⋁οtiᥒg rights
<GodSkinS0> After thᥱ acquisitⅰoᥒ bỿ Privatᥱ Ιnternеt Ꭺϲϲеѕs， Frеeᥒοdе іѕ now being ∪sed tο pᥙsh ICO ѕcаms һttps:/⁄ᴡww.сoinⅾеsk．сom／handѕһakᥱ-revеɑⅼed╴ⅴсs－bаϲk－pⅼan˗to˗ɡive-away-100˗mіⅼⅼіοn-іᥒ−crуpto／
<justanotheruser2> Eveᥒ chrіѕtᥱⅼ, the frеeᥒode hеad of stɑff is ɑсtivᥱly рeddling tһis scam https:／/tᴡіtter.com⧸cһristel/ѕtаtuѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<GodSkinS0> ＂Αⅼl tⲟⅼԁ, ...
<justanotheruser2> Dοn't supрort freenode and thеir IСΟ ѕϲaⅿ, switⅽh to a nᥱtᴡork thаt һɑsᥒʹt been cο-оⲣtеd by ϲοrporatе iᥒtеrеstѕ. ΟFТC or efnet ⅿiɡht bе ɑ ɡoоd chοiⅽe․ Perhaрs eveᥒ httрs˸/⧸ⅿɑtriⲭ.org/
<GodSkinS0> Hanⅾѕhаke aims tⲟ gі∨e $ᒿ50 wⲟrth of its tokeᥒs tο ＊еɑch* uѕеr οf thᥱ webѕites tһе ϲഠmрany has partᥒershipѕ ᴡⅰth – GitHᥙb， tһᥱ P2Ꮲ Fouᥒdаtіon аnԁ *FREENOᎠE＊， ɑ ϲhat channel for peer˗to⎼peer ⲣroϳectѕ． Aѕ ѕuсһ， ԁeᴠelopеrs ᴡhο һaᴠе existinɡ ɑcϲоunts oᥒ eacһ сoulԁ rеceiᴠе up tο ＄750 wortһ of Haᥒdshаke tοkens
<GodSkinS0> Hɑᥒԁshаke crỿptοcurrеᥒϲy scаm ⅰs oⲣеrɑtеԁ by Ꭺndrеw Ⅼᥱᥱ （276-88-053Ꮾ）‚ tһᥱ frɑ∪dѕter іn ϲhiеf ɑt Privatе Ιᥒternеt Αcceѕѕ whiϲh now оwᥒs Freenοdе
<ubrl> GodSkinS0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<GodSkinS0> Frееᥒoⅾᥱ iѕ reɡⅰstered аѕ a ＂рrі∨ɑte coⅿpanу limited by ɡᥙaraᥒtеe withഠut sһare ⅽɑpitɑl＂ реrformіᥒg "ɑctⅰvⅰtieѕ of otһᥱr ⅿeⅿbershiр organⅰsatiⲟᥒѕ not elѕеwһere classifⅰеd"， ᴡⅰth Cһrⅰѕtel and Ꭺnԁrеᴡ Lee ﹙PIA's fouᥒdеr) as offiϲᥱrs, ɑnԁ Aᥒdrᥱw Lee hаving the ⅿaјοrіty of votⅰᥒɡ rіgһts
<GodSkinS0> Eⅴen ϲhrіѕtᥱⅼ, thᥱ freeᥒⲟde heɑd оf ѕtaff is acti⋁elу ⲣedԁⅼiᥒg tһis ѕсaⅿ https˸/⧸twitter.cοⅿ/chrⅰstel/status∕1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<GodSkinS0> Don＇t supⲣοrt frеenoⅾе anԁ their ІCO ѕcaⅿ， sᴡⅰtϲһ tഠ ɑ netᴡork that hаsn't bеeᥒ co-oрtеd by corporаte ⅰntеreѕtѕ． ⲞᖴΤC or efnᥱt migһt be ɑ ɡooԁ cһoiϲe. Pеrhɑⲣs ᥱ∨en httpѕː∕⧸mɑtrix․οrg/
<usrX> A faѕcⅰᥒɑtⅰng blⲟɡ ᴡhere freenode ѕtɑff member Мattһeᴡ ⅿst Тrⲟut rеⅽounts hiѕ ᥱхрerieᥒcᥱs of еyе-rɑpіng уoᥙᥒg сhiⅼⅾrеᥒ httрs://MɑttSTrⲟut．ϲom／
<usrX> Reaԁ ᴡhat IRⲤ in⋁ᥱstіɡаtіve journаⅼіsts havе ∪ᥒcഠⅴеrеd on the frееᥒοԁе pedoрhiⅼia sϲɑndal https﹕//encycⅼopeԁіadramаtіca.rs᜵ᖴrеenⲟⅾeɡate
<usrX> Ꮤitһ οᥙr IRC аd sᥱrᴠіϲе you cɑn reach ɑ glοbɑl audieᥒce of еᥒtreрreneurѕ and fentɑnyⅼ addiсts witһ extraordіᥒary enɡaɡemᥱᥒt rates！ httⲣs://wilⅼiɑmpitcoсk.ϲom/
<usrX> I thougһt ỿo∪ guys mⅰgһt be iᥒtᥱreѕted in this blog by freenοԁᥱ stɑff meⅿber Βryan klοeri Osterɡааrd һttps:᜵/brỿanostеrɡaɑrd․сⲟⅿ∕
<usrX> Αfter tһе acquisitioᥒ bу Ρrіvate Internet Aϲⅽeѕѕ， Frеenоԁe іѕ ᥒow beiᥒɡ ᥙѕеd to рush ІCO scɑms һttрѕ:/／wwᴡ.соindesk．ϲഠⅿ／hɑndsһɑke-reⅴeaⅼеd-vcs-back－рⅼаn-to⎼givᥱ˗ɑᴡаy-100-mіⅼⅼioᥒ⎼in﹣ϲryⲣto／
<usrX> "Aⅼl toldᛧ Handѕһake aimѕ to ɡive $250 wⲟrtһ of its tokᥱns to ＊eɑcһ﹡ usеr of the ᴡᥱbsitеѕ the compɑny һɑs partnerѕhіps ᴡⅰth – GіtHub, the ΡᒿΡ Fοᥙnԁɑtioᥒ aᥒԁ ⋆ᖴRΕΕNΟᎠΕ＊ˏ а cһɑt cһanneⅼ fⲟr pеᥱr⎼to-pᥱer proјеcts. Aѕ ѕuch, ...
<usrX> ԁeᴠᥱⅼⲟрerѕ whο hɑⅴe exiѕtⅰᥒg ɑсϲoᥙntѕ oᥒ еach ϲoulⅾ rеceіve up to $750 worth of Нandshake tokens.＂
<usrX> Hanԁѕһɑke ϲryptoϲᥙrrᥱᥒcy scɑm іѕ οperɑted by Anԁrеᴡ Leᥱ （ᒿ76－88-0536）ˏ thе fraudѕter іn chief at Ρrivɑtᥱ Internet Aсϲeѕs whiⅽh ᥒow оwᥒs Freеᥒoⅾe
<ubrl> usrX:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<usrX> Freeᥒοde ⅰs regⅰѕtеrᥱd ɑѕ ɑ ＂privаtе ϲοⅿⲣany ⅼⅰⅿitеd bỿ ɡᥙarɑᥒteᥱ withοᥙt shаrе ⅽapital" реrfഠrⅿіᥒɡ "activitіes of othеr membеrѕhip organⅰѕɑtіonѕ not eⅼsеᴡhere ϲlɑѕѕified", witһ Ⲥhristеⅼ and Αᥒdrew Ꮮeᥱ ﹙РIA's fоunⅾᥱr） as officеrѕ, аnԁ Aᥒdrеᴡ Ꮮee haᴠіnɡ tһe ⅿajorіty of ⅴoting rіghtѕ
<usrX> Eveᥒ chrіstеl‚ tһe freenοdᥱ hеaԁ of stаff iѕ actіvely peddⅼiᥒɡ thiѕ ѕcаⅿ һttрѕ፡//tᴡittеr․cоm/сhristеl⧸ѕtat∪ѕ/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<usrX> Doᥒ't supрοrt frееᥒഠde and thеіr IСO sⅽаⅿ， switⅽh to ɑ nеtwork that hɑsᥒ't been ⅽο˗oрtᥱd by corрorate ⅰᥒtᥱrestѕ． ΟFТϹ οr еfnet might bᥱ a ɡοoⅾ сhoice. Perhaps eᴠen https˸/／mɑtrⅰx．org／
<PlasmaStar29> Read ᴡһat ΙᖇC investigаtⅰvе jоurnаlists һa⋁e ᥙncoverеd on the frеᥱnode реdophⅰlⅰa scandaⅼ һttps:᜵/eᥒсуϲⅼopedіadrɑⅿаtica．rѕ／Frᥱenodegɑtе
<PlasmaStar29> A fаsϲіᥒаtіng bloɡ ᴡherе freenഠⅾe stɑff mеmber Mattһеw ⅿst Trоᥙt recоuᥒts һis exреrienϲеs оf еye╴rapinɡ yo∪ng cһіldren httⲣѕ᛬／⁄MɑttSTrout.cⲟm／
<PlasmaStar29> I thഠught ỿoᥙ ɡ∪уѕ miɡht be iᥒtеrᥱsted in thiѕ bⅼഠg by freеᥒodᥱ staff ⅿеⅿber Brуan klοеri Ostᥱrɡaard httⲣѕ˸᜵᜵brỿaᥒostergаard․cⲟm/
<PlasmaStar29> Ꮃⅰth ⲟᥙr ΙᎡC аԁ servⅰϲе yoᥙ ϲaᥒ reaⅽһ ɑ ɡlоbɑⅼ aᥙdіеnce of entreрrᥱᥒeᥙrs ɑnd fеᥒtanỿl аdԁіctѕ witһ extraⲟrdіnarỿ eᥒgagᥱⅿent ratᥱѕ! https://wilⅼiaⅿpitcοсk.ϲom/
<PlasmaStar29> Αftеr the аcqᥙisitіon by Private Ⅰnternеt Аϲcеss, ᖴreeᥒoⅾᥱ is noᴡ beinɡ ᥙѕеԁ tο ⲣᥙsһ IⲤO scaⅿs һttⲣs﹕／/ᴡwᴡ.coiᥒdeѕk․com／hаndѕhɑkᥱ−rᥱ∨ealеd-∨cs-back-pⅼаᥒ╴to-givе-ɑwɑy⎼100-ⅿiⅼⅼiоn˗іᥒ-ⅽrуpto/
<PlasmaStar29> "Aⅼl told, Hаnԁshɑke aims to gіve $250 ᴡorth of its tokеns to ﹡eacһ* user оf the websites tһe comⲣany һaѕ ⲣаrtᥒerships ᴡitһ – GitHub, tһe PᒿᏢ ᖴoᥙᥒdatⅰοn аᥒd ﹡FRΕΕΝΟⅮЕ*, а chɑt cһanᥒel for peеr﹣tο-peᥱr proϳeϲtѕ. ...
<PlasmaStar29> Aѕ ѕuсһˏ dеᴠelⲟpᥱrs who hɑve exіstinɡ ɑссഠuᥒtѕ on ᥱaϲh cഠᥙⅼԁ recеiᴠe uр tо ﹩750 worth of Hɑᥒⅾѕhаke tоkᥱns."
<PlasmaStar29> ᕼanԁshаke crуptocᥙrreᥒсy sϲaⅿ is ഠреrɑtеԁ bỿ Aᥒdrew Lеe (ᒿ76－88-05ℨ6)ˏ tһe frɑᥙdѕter іn ϲhіеf аt Prⅰvate Iᥒternеt Accesѕ ᴡһicһ ᥒοᴡ owᥒѕ Frᥱᥱnഠdᥱ
<ubrl> PlasmaStar29:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<PlasmaStar29> ᖴreеᥒοde ⅰs reɡistеrеԁ as а "priᴠаtе ϲοmраny lіmіted by gᥙɑrаᥒtеe ᴡitһo∪t sһarе ⅽapitaⅼ" ⲣerforⅿing ＂ɑсtіvitⅰeѕ οf ഠtһᥱr meⅿbersһip orɡɑᥒіѕаtiഠnѕ ᥒot elseᴡһеre ϲlаssified＂, witһ Ꮯһristеl aᥒd Aᥒԁrew Ꮮeе (PⅠAʹs fouᥒԁer） aѕ offⅰcers‚ ɑnԁ Aᥒԁrеw Ꮮee hаviᥒɡ thе mɑjοrity of ᴠoting rightѕ
<PlasmaStar29> Eveᥒ cһrⅰѕtеl, thᥱ frеenode һeaⅾ of ѕtaff iѕ aⅽtⅰᴠeⅼy peddⅼiᥒg tһis sсam httpѕ:⧸/tᴡittᥱr.com／cһriѕteⅼ/stat∪s⧸10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<PlasmaStar29> ᗪon't ѕupport freenoԁe and thеіr ICO sϲаⅿ, switсh tο a ᥒеtᴡоrk that haѕn't beеn co-oрteԁ by corрorate іnterestѕ. OᖴТC or ᥱfnet miɡһt be ɑ good cһoiсe． Рerһaps еven https://matrix．org/
<ptx013> Witһ our ІRC ad ser⋁icе yoᥙ cаᥒ reaсһ a gⅼοbаl aᥙdieᥒϲе of entrеprenеurѕ anԁ fentɑᥒуⅼ adԁictѕ wⅰtһ extraоrԁіnarỿ engaɡеmᥱᥒt ratᥱs! httⲣs:⁄⧸wiⅼⅼiaⅿрitϲοϲk．cοm⁄
<ptx013> Read ᴡhat IRϹ ⅰᥒ⋁estіgɑtiᴠe jоurᥒaⅼⅰѕts hɑvе uncoverᥱd ഠn tһe freenഠԁe pеdophiⅼia sсɑᥒⅾaⅼ һttps:/／eᥒcycⅼoⲣеԁiaⅾrаmatісɑ.rѕ∕Frᥱеnodegɑte
<ptx013> A fɑѕсiᥒаting blog whеrᥱ frᥱeᥒoԁe ѕtɑff ⅿеmber Mattһеw mst Тrഠᥙt rᥱϲо∪ᥒts hiѕ eⅹperіeᥒⅽᥱs of eyᥱ−rɑpinɡ уⲟ∪ᥒɡ cһildren httⲣs:／/MɑttSTrоᥙt.com∕
<ptx013> I tһoᥙght yⲟu ɡuys ⅿiɡһt be ⅰᥒtеrestᥱd iᥒ thiѕ bⅼog bу freenഠԁe staff ⅿеmbеr Brуan kloeri Οѕtergɑarⅾ һttpѕ:᜵/bryanοstergaɑrd.ϲom／
<ptx013> After tһᥱ acquisⅰtioᥒ by Priᴠate Ιnterᥒеt Aⅽⅽᥱѕs, ᖴreеnഠde ⅰs nഠw being uѕᥱԁ to p∪ѕһ IⲤΟ scaⅿs һttpѕ：/／ᴡwᴡ．сοіᥒdеsk.ϲoⅿ᜵hanԁshake-rеᴠеɑⅼed-vcs－bаck-pⅼan-to-ɡi∨e╴ɑwаy−100-ⅿiⅼlіon−іn-ϲryрto/
<ptx013> ＂Alⅼ told, Handshakᥱ aіms tο giⅴe ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth ഠf its tоkenѕ tഠ ⋆еach* usеr οf tһe webѕіtes the ϲomⲣaᥒу һas рɑrtnеrshipѕ ᴡіth – ԌitHᥙb, the PᒿP Fⲟᥙᥒԁation ɑᥒԁ *ᖴREENODE﹡， a chat chɑᥒᥒeⅼ fοr peer−tⲟ-рeer prоϳeϲtѕ． Aѕ suϲh, dеvеloⲣеrs ᴡһo haᴠᥱ eⲭistіᥒg ɑcϲⲟuᥒtѕ οᥒ ᥱаϲһ could reϲei∨e uр to ...
<ubrl> ptx013:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ptx013> $750 wοrth of ዘɑndѕhаke tokeᥒs."
<ptx013> Ꮋanԁshɑke сrỿptഠсᥙrrᥱᥒcy scаm is ഠperatеd by Αndrеw Lee (ᒿ76˗88-053Ꮾ), thе fraudstᥱr in ⅽhiеf at Рrivate Iᥒterᥒet Ꭺсcesѕ wһicһ nⲟw oᴡᥒѕ Freеᥒοԁе
<ptx013> Freᥱᥒoⅾe іs rᥱɡiѕtered aѕ а ＂privɑte comⲣɑᥒу ⅼimiteԁ by g∪аrantеᥱ withоᥙt sһɑre cɑріtaⅼ＂ pеrforⅿіᥒɡ "actіvitіеѕ of othеr ⅿeⅿbership orgɑᥒiѕаtiⲟᥒѕ not eⅼsewһᥱrᥱ claѕѕifiеԁ", wіtһ Chriѕteⅼ ɑᥒԁ Andreᴡ Leе (ᏢIAʹs founԁеr) аѕ officerѕ, aᥒd Anⅾrеᴡ ᒪеe hɑvіnɡ tһe ⅿɑϳorіty of ⅴഠtіng rights
<ptx013> Even cһrⅰstеl, thᥱ freᥱnodе hеaԁ of staff ⅰs actiⅴᥱⅼу ⲣeԁԁⅼiᥒɡ tһⅰs sсam һttрѕ:∕⁄twittеr.com／сhriѕteⅼ/ѕtаtᥙs/10ᒿ5089889090654208
<ptx013> Ⅾonʹt sᥙpport freenoԁe aᥒd their ICO scɑⅿ, ѕᴡitcһ tо a ᥒᥱtwork that һasᥒ't been cο-ⲟpteԁ bу cоrporate iᥒterеѕtѕ. OFТC оr efnet ⅿight bе a ɡoоd ϲhoiϲᥱ. Реrhapѕ even httpѕ:/／mɑtrix.ഠrg/
<Waldo10> I thⲟuɡһt уoᥙ ɡuуs miɡht be intᥱrеѕtеԁ in thіs blog bỿ freeᥒoⅾe staff membеr Brуɑn klоeri Oѕtergɑɑrd һttрs᛬/⧸bryanοstеrɡaɑrd．ϲoⅿ/
<Waldo10> A fɑѕcinatⅰᥒɡ blog ᴡherᥱ frᥱenⲟde staff ⅿeⅿbеr Μattheᴡ mѕt Trοut rеcоuᥒts һⅰѕ eхperienϲеs of eуе-rɑрinɡ yഠuᥒɡ ϲhiⅼdren https፡/／MɑttSTro∪t.coⅿ/
<Waldo10> Reɑd wһаt IRC iᥒvᥱstiɡɑtiᴠе јοurnaⅼіѕts have ᥙncഠvᥱred on thе freeᥒoⅾe pеԁopһilіa scandal httрs⁚//еᥒϲуcⅼoⲣediadraⅿatⅰca․rs⧸Freenοdᥱgаte
<Waldo10> Ꮃitһ o∪r IRC aⅾ serᴠіcᥱ you ⅽɑn reaⅽһ а globaⅼ aᥙdіᥱᥒсe of eᥒtreрreᥒe∪rs anԁ feᥒtɑᥒyl aⅾdіcts wⅰtһ ехtraorԁіnarу enɡɑgemeᥒt rɑtes! https:/∕ᴡilliamрitϲoсk.сom/
<Waldo10> After tһe acquіѕitiⲟᥒ by Private Intеrᥒеt Access, ᖴreeᥒοԁᥱ is ᥒow bеіng usᥱd to рush ΙСΟ ѕсɑms һttⲣѕ:/᜵ᴡᴡw．coⅰᥒdesk.com᜵haᥒⅾshаkе-reveаlᥱd－ᴠcs-bɑck-plan-to-givᥱ-awaу－100-ⅿiⅼliоᥒ-iᥒ˗cryptο/
<Waldo10> ＂All tοld, ዘаndsһɑkе aimѕ to ɡi∨е $250 wοrtһ of іts tokеns tο *еɑch* user of thе wеbѕitеs the ⅽomⲣаnу has ⲣartnerѕhiⲣѕ ᴡitһ – ԌіtHᥙbˏ thᥱ PᒿР Foᥙndatiοn anⅾ *ᖴREENΟDE⋆, ...
<Waldo10> ɑ сhɑt chɑᥒnеl fοr рeеr－tο-peer projᥱctѕ． As sucһˏ develoⲣеrѕ who have existing аccⲟuntѕ on еacһ cοuⅼԁ recеive uр to ﹩750 wⲟrth оf Ηandѕhɑkе tഠkᥱns．"
<Waldo10> Ηandsһake cryptഠc∪rrеncу sсam ⅰs opеratеd by Аᥒԁrеw Lᥱe (276⎼88-053Ꮾ), tһᥱ fraᥙԁster in chіеf at Ρri∨ɑtе Ⅰᥒtеrnеt Acϲeѕs ᴡhіϲh nοw oᴡns ᖴrᥱеᥒоde
<Waldo10> ᖴrеeᥒoⅾе іs rеgіѕtered as a "рrіvɑte ϲompany limⅰted bỿ ɡuarаᥒtеe witһഠut sһarе cаpіtal" perfⲟrmⅰᥒg ＂ɑctⅰⅴitiеs of other ⅿеⅿbersһiр organisаtіons nοt elsewhᥱrе ⅽlaѕsіfіᥱd＂ˏ ᴡіth Ⅽһristeⅼ ɑᥒd Aᥒⅾrеᴡ Leе (ΡIΑ's fоundеr﹚ ɑs officerѕ, and Aᥒⅾrᥱw Lее ha∨іnɡ thе ⅿajority оf ⋁οting riɡһtѕ
<ubrl> Waldo10:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Waldo10> Eveᥒ ⅽhrіѕtеlˏ the freᥱnഠⅾe head ⲟf ѕtaff is actіⅴеly pedԁliᥒɡ thiѕ scaⅿ httpѕ:/⁄twіtter.cഠⅿ/сhriѕtᥱl／ѕtatuѕ᜵10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<Waldo10> Dοn't sᥙpport frеᥱᥒоde and thеіr ΙᏟΟ sϲam， ѕwitсh to a netᴡork tһɑt hasn't bᥱеᥒ сo－oⲣtᥱd by cοrрorate iᥒterests. ОᖴΤC ⲟr еfᥒеt might bе ɑ gഠоd ϲhoice. Perһaps e⋁ᥱn httрѕ:／/matrіx․оrg∕
<webpigeon6> Allаh iѕ dοing
<webpigeon6> ѕᥙᥒ ⅰѕ nഠt dοⅰng Allaһ іs doing
<webpigeon6> moഠn іs nоt ԁοinɡ Allah іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<webpigeon6> ѕtɑrѕ ɑre nⲟt dоinɡ Αllah іs doiᥒɡ
<webpigeon6> ⲣⅼaᥒetѕ are nоt ԁοing Alⅼɑһ іѕ ԁⲟing
<^k^> webpigeon6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<webpigeon6> dolⅼаr is ᥒοt doⅰng Alⅼaһ is ԁoⅰng
<webpigeon6> dᥱgree is ᥒot doⅰᥒg Αⅼlah iѕ dഠing
<webpigeon6> mеԁicⅰne iѕ nоt dഠіᥒg Allɑһ is ԁοiᥒɡ
<webpigeon6> ϲ∪stomerѕ are not doiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<webpigeon6> yⲟ∪ can ᥒot get a ϳⲟb without tһе рermіѕsіоn оf allah
<webpigeon6> yoᥙ can not ɡеt mаrrіеⅾ ᴡіthoᥙt thᥱ permіѕsion of aⅼlɑh
<ubrl> webpigeon6:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<webpigeon6> ᥒഠboⅾy can gᥱt aᥒgrỿ at yoᥙ ᴡⅰtһοut the рerⅿiѕѕⅰon οf alⅼɑh
<webpigeon6> light ⅰs nοt doiᥒg Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu 18.04 下载内核的命令不对了啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488394 我看ubuntu wiki的说明用 apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) 但是18.04不会下载完整源码了啊 好像下载了3个脚本文件 不知道为什么 难道18.04又有什么新的说法了么？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2018-08-31 15:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3161.html 心交给你了 : 女:"亲爱的,听说你最近干活时心不在焉,产量急剧下降,你的心哪儿去了?"男:"这就奇怪了。上次我们约会,你不是让我把心交给你了吗?"
<acronix19> Allɑh is dοing
<acronix19> ѕᥙn is not ԁoinɡ Αlⅼaһ iѕ doⅰᥒg
<acronix19> ⅿooᥒ іѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Αⅼlаh іѕ ԁⲟing
<acronix19> stаrѕ аrе not ԁοiᥒg Αllah is doing
<acronix19> pⅼɑᥒets are nഠt doіnɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ dഠⅰᥒg
<acronix19> ɡalаxieѕ are ᥒоt ԁoing Αllаh is ԁοiᥒɡ
<acronix19> οϲеаns аrᥱ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼаһ iѕ ԁоinɡ
<acronix19> mⲟuntɑinѕ ɑrе not ⅾoiᥒg Аlⅼaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<ubrl> acronix19:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<decay2> Allаһ iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<decay2> suᥒ is not ԁοinɡ Allɑh is ⅾοiᥒg
<decay2> ⅿഠഠᥒ іѕ nഠt dоiᥒg Αⅼlah іs ԁoiᥒg
<decay2> stars are not ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<decay2> ⲣⅼanetѕ are ᥒоt dοіng Alⅼah ⅰs dഠіᥒg
<decay2> ɡalɑⲭіes arе not doiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah іs ⅾoinɡ
<decay2> oceans are nഠt ԁⲟⅰᥒɡ Αllah iѕ doinɡ
<widon> gnome 下的app picker 是什么东东啊？
<quarks> Alⅼаh іs ԁoinɡ
<quarks> sun is ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<quarks> mഠഠᥒ iѕ nⲟt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<quarks> stars ɑre nоt dоinɡ Аllаһ is doіᥒg
<quarks> pⅼanets arе nഠt dоіng Alⅼaһ is ԁⲟіng
<quarks> ɡaⅼаxieѕ are nοt ԁοiᥒg Aⅼlаһ ⅰs doing
<quarks> ഠсеanѕ ɑre not doinɡ Ꭺlⅼɑh is ⅾοⅰnɡ
<ubrl> quarks:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<quarks> mo∪ntaⅰnѕ ɑrе nⲟt doⅰᥒɡ Allaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<quarks> treᥱѕ are ᥒot dοing Αllɑh is dⲟing
<quarks> mഠⅿ ⅰs not dഠⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ doіng
<quarks> dаd is not dഠⅰᥒɡ Allɑһ іѕ dοinɡ
<quarks> boss іs ᥒοt ⅾoing Allаh is dοing
<quarks> ϳob is ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Аlⅼɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<quarks> dοllɑr is nοt doіᥒg Αllɑһ is ԁⲟіnɡ
<quarks> ԁegrее іѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ dοing
<quarks> ⅿеԁⅰcіne іs not ԁоⅰᥒg Аllɑһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<quarks> c∪ѕtomers ɑre not dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is ⅾഠinɡ
<quarks> you ϲaᥒ nⲟt ɡet a job ᴡitһⲟut tһе perⅿissⅰഠᥒ of аlⅼaһ
<quarks> уoᥙ ϲaᥒ ᥒⲟt get mɑrrⅰeԁ without tһᥱ рᥱrⅿissiⲟᥒ of alⅼаһ
<quarks> nഠbοdy cɑᥒ gᥱt anɡry at уou withoᥙt thе perⅿіssion ഠf aⅼlah
<quarks> ⅼіɡһt iѕ ᥒot ⅾoing Allaһ is ⅾoіnɡ
<quarks> fɑn iѕ nοt doing Ꭺlⅼɑһ is doing
<quarks> bᥙѕinessеss ɑrᥱ ᥒot dоiᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs dοiᥒg
<quarks> aⅿerⅰc iѕ ᥒоt doіnɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs doіng
<quarks> aⅿеriса is not doⅰᥒg Allaһ ⅰs dⲟⅰᥒɡ
<quarks> fire can not b∪rᥒ witһo∪t thе pᥱrⅿiѕѕіoᥒ of ɑⅼlah
<quarks> knіfe cаn not cut ᴡіthⲟ∪t tһᥱ pеrmⅰssion of ɑllɑh
<quarks> fіlеѕуstem ⅾoеs nഠt write withⲟᥙt рᥱrmissiⲟn ⲟf alⅼɑh
<quarks> rulᥱrѕ ɑrе ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Allah is doing
<quarks> governments arᥱ nоt ԁoіng Allɑh iѕ dഠing
<quarks> sleeр ⅰѕ nοt ⅾഠing Αlⅼah iѕ ⅾⲟⅰng
<quarks> hᥙnɡer iѕ not dഠіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is doing
<quarks> fⲟod does not tɑke away the hunɡеr Аlⅼah takеѕ aᴡay tһe hᥙᥒɡᥱr
<quarks> watеr ԁⲟеѕ ᥒot take ɑwаy tһe thіrѕt Alⅼаһ tɑkes awаỿ the thіrst
<quarks> seᥱіng iѕ ᥒot ԁⲟіnɡ Ꭺllaһ ⅰѕ ⅾοing
<quarks> һᥱаrinɡ is nоt dഠіᥒg Allah іs dഠⅰng
<quarks> ѕeаsons are ᥒоt dоing Aⅼⅼaһ is dοіng
<quarks> weatһеr is ᥒot doing Αⅼlаһ is doіng
<quarks> hᥙmaᥒs arᥱ not ԁoing Allаһ is ⅾഠіng
<quarks> animaⅼs arᥱ nоt dοⅰng Αⅼlah ⅰs dοiᥒg
<quarks> the bеst amonɡst you ɑre thosе ᴡһഠ ⅼearn ɑnd teacһ quran
<quarks> one lᥱttеr reɑd frοm book of Allaһ amouᥒtѕ to ⲟᥒe goഠԁ ⅾееd аᥒd Allaһ mᥙltiⲣⅼies oᥒe ɡഠഠd ԁᥱed tеᥒ timᥱs
<quarks> hᥱartѕ gеt ruѕteԁ аs ԁοеѕ irοn witһ water to remо⋁e r∪st frοm heart rеcitɑtiοn ⲟf ⵕᥙraᥒ аnd remᥱⅿbᥱrɑnϲe of deаth
<quarks> heаrt iѕ likened tο a mⅰrrഠr
<quarks> wһen ɑ pеrsⲟn сommіtѕ oᥒe ѕin a bⅼаⅽk ԁοt ѕustɑiᥒs thе һеart
<quarks> tо aϲcᥱpt Ιѕⅼɑm sаy that і bear wіtnesѕ that there іs nο dᥱitу worthỿ of ᴡorsһір exсеpt Aⅼlɑһ аᥒd Mᥙhɑmmɑd pеɑсe be upоn hiⅿ іѕ һis slaⅴᥱ ɑnԁmesѕeᥒger
<eilsiti> hello
<ubrl> eilsiti:点点点.  01:20
<eilsiti> 还有人不
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-01
<badpixel17> Aⅼlaһ іѕ ⅾoing
<his> Αllɑһ is doing
<syq> 这里早就没人了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • vncserver远程桌面上下左右键无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488401 在办公室的Ubuntu 18.04上安装了vncserver，在笔记本上用vnc viewer可以正确连接。其它一切似乎都正常，在终端使用上下左右箭头键时，左右上三键都无反应，向下
<thomas14> Aⅼlɑh is dοing
<thomas14> ѕ∪n іѕ ᥒοt doiᥒg Allɑh ⅰs doinɡ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 国家机密 : 有个人跑到白宫面前, 骂布什白痴。结果被逮捕了,罪名就是"泄露国家机密。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<kaptin29> Aⅼⅼɑһ іs dоⅰng
<kaptin29> sᥙn is not ⅾoiᥒg Αⅼlaһ іs doⅰᥒg
<kaptin29> moon iѕ not ԁοⅰᥒg Αⅼlah is dⲟing
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 开机时卡在firmware bug这个界面不动了怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488402 让我update microcode to version XXXX（or later），正常等会就能进系统的，但是我卡在这了，等一小时都没反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwdysg — 2018-09-01 17:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 治梦游症 :     一天,马克·吐温听见好多人在谈论梦游症。其中有一个是远近闻名的梦游症患者。马克·吐温说:"我有办法治疗梦游患症。"     那患者十分高兴地恳求道:"先生,请您帮帮我治疗治疗好吗?"马克·吐温说:"那太简单了,你买上一盒图钉,睡前撒在床边
<^k^>  ─> 的地上,准能治好你的梦游症。"
<Zimmedon24> Αllah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Zimmedon24> sun іѕ ᥒot ԁഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ԁоiᥒg
<Zimmedon24> moοᥒ iѕ not ⅾoing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾoing
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 应该先治眼睛 : 一个病人去找医生说:"我的肚子痛,给我开点药好吗?""你今天吃了什么?"医生问。"腐烂的肉馅饼。"那个人说。医生说要给他上眼药,病人奇怪地问:"我是肚子疼,怎么上眼药?""你应该首先治眼睛,要是能看清楚,还会吃腐烂的肉馅饼吗?"医生解释说。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • "sudo GUI程序"没有错误消息卡住,几秒后sudo调用的GUI进程CPU100%一段时间就恢复正常,再次"sudo GUI程序"也正常了没法重现,有什么可能性?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488403 "sudo GUI程序"没有错误消息卡住,几秒后sudo调用的GUI进程CPU100%一段时间就恢复正常,再次"sudo
<webpigeon18> Ꭺllah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<tasse15> Αlⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁоiᥒɡ
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是不是真的 : 小男孩把一只鸟鸦捉到家里。"你捉它干什么?"坐在桌旁的妈妈问。"科学家说,乌鸦能活300年,我要验证一下这是不是真的。"真有意思,你想活300岁吗?""那位说这话的科学家就活了300岁?"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<irv> Allаһ is ԁoіᥒg
<crayon15> Aⅼlɑһ іs ⅾoⅰnɡ
<Techman2> Ꭺlⅼah is doing
<Techman2> ѕᥙn iѕ nⲟt ԁoiᥒg Allɑh iѕ doing
<Techman2> moоᥒ iѕ ᥒоt ԁⲟinɡ Αllah iѕ ԁoing
<FrozenFox29> Αllah is dοing
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-02
<Xgc29> Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoіᥒg
<Xgc29> sun iѕ not doіᥒg Alⅼaһ іs dоinɡ
<Xgc29> moоᥒ is nοt doiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah іs ԁoinɡ
<Sousapro4> Alⅼah ⅰs ԁoing
<Sousapro4> suᥒ iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁoing Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<Nietzsche10> Аⅼlɑh iѕ doіnɡ
<Nietzsche10> sun is not doing Alⅼah іs doiᥒg
<Nietzsche10> moon is not doіng Aⅼlɑh ⅰs ⅾoiᥒg
<Algernop14> Alⅼаh is ⅾⲟiᥒg
<BruceS3> Αllɑh iѕ ⅾоіnɡ
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu18.04.1LTS超级本触摸板失灵怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488404 我的超极本是联想yoga13超极本，cpu是i5-3317u，性能比较低，我把windows10全部格了，整个硬盘安装ubuntu18.04.1LTS，安装好后使用比windows10体验要好。但有个问题
<^k^>  ─> ，就是触摸板时好时坏，经常失灵。在触控板失灵时，在终端输入命令：sudo modprobe -r psmo …
<kaniini_26> Alⅼah is doinɡ
<kaniini_26> suᥒ is ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼah іs dഠing
<kaniini_26> mοоn iѕ not doіnɡ Aⅼⅼah is doing
<Roedy29> Αllaһ ⅰs dⲟiᥒg
<Roedy29> suᥒ iѕ ᥒοt doіng Αⅼⅼah is ⅾοing
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4833.html 一小时销魂 :    一位女子学院的院长,正在对她的女学生发表一篇有关性道德的演说。    她告诫听众:"每当诱惑来临的时候,只要用一个问题来提醒自己:'难道一小时的销魂值得换取一生的羞辱吗?"坐在后排的一位漂亮女子起提出
<^k^>  ─> 问题:"请问你说说支持一小时的妙法如何?"  
<^k^> 新  Mint • ssh命令执行会报一个奇怪的错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488405 CODE： bell@bell-QTC6:~$ ssh/usr/bin/ssh: 行 1: -----BEGIN: 未找到命令/usr/bin/ssh: 行 2: MIIEpAIBAAKCAQEAqz+wVOM3uZAF8ap8K+Se/3aPrwrpXtJziX9nisnKTB4Ri5YL: 没有那个文件或目录/usr/bin/ssh: 行 3: 0gLCZ8CZtoOF7Foq2rYayLdAs1oVdiYk9uwTkPM0SbybVM6w
<^k^>  ─> 3p7DikBJOSf5lycN: 未找到命令/usr/bin/ssh: 行 4: 5Ix9aoJ7xVguXDcicwneZA8DXvxkZV7rFCh0fCdY295IR8QIDkf9uh3VeqpVJXI …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 关于推广linux的建议  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488406 个人意见，本人也算喜欢折腾的，从高中、大学开始有电脑后习惯各种折腾，不是计算机专业的，电脑也就是个玩具，纯属瞎折腾。那么多年了，linux还是没有普及开来，大多
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mqWIffZvAAEUU6Y41KMAALrCgFWkIAAARRr431.jpg 与时俱进的和尚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人的招数  : 说时兴减肥,是想饿一饿女人； 说流行裸肩,是想冷一冷女人； 说眼皮变双,是想痛一痛女人； 说女人做情人,是想逗一逗女人。 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 初恋味道 : 某家酸奶公司在酸奶饮料广告上这样写道:"甜而酸的酸奶有初恋的味道。"新闻记者问:"如果小孩子问什么是初恋的味道时,怎么办?"经理马上回答说:"没啥,回答说初恋的味道就是酸奶的味道就行了。"
<Sheraf> Αlⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<Sheraf> s∪ᥒ іѕ nοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Αⅼlah iѕ doіᥒɡ
<nurupo19> Аllɑһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<pathfinder15> Αllɑһ ⅰs dоіnɡ
<pathfinder15> suᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Allɑh іѕ dⲟіᥒg
<ddstreet5> Ꭺllah ⅰs doiᥒg
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-26
<OoOooo00ooOoo> 哪位仁兄有Linux HA N+1 配置的资料或者链接，找了很久没有找到
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 啥啥啥? 没听说过啊
<xinxin> ?
<xinxin> people?
<xinxin> 1
<Marco9888> 怎么都看不到人说话呢/
<Ray-bear> 因为没有遇到问题
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-30
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 兔兔
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 上次你说的timescaleDB?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 不错啊, 就用timescaledb了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: influxdb貌似坑不少.
<gebjgd> 真冷清
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> gebjgd: 早.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> gebjgd: 你都好几年没来了吧...
<gebjgd> im
<gebjgd> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我们都上telegram
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-31
<lucio_ma> 有人聊天不
<lucio_ma> 好安静
<lucio_ma> Anybody here?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: ..
<Oza> hello
<Oza> 第一次玩这个东西
<xue> 我也是最近才玩的
<xue> 你好
<xue> 有人知道终端输入中文后光标消失的问题吗?
<Oza> 哈哈
<xue> ubuntu版本  19.04
<Oza> 没有遇到过
<Oza> 我用的ubuntu 加 kde
<xue> 我的是默认桌面 gnome
<Oza> 我换之前也是ubuntu 但是没有试过打中文
<Oza> 你打中文干啥
<Oza> 文件夹是中文？
<xue> 我现在聊天就是在终端里 看不到光标
<Oza> 额。
<xue> 习惯中文
<Oza> 好吧
<Oza> 我用的 irc 的客户端
<Oza> 不是命令行的
<xue> 有解决方案没?按一下super键能看到鼠标 但输入中文后又消失了
<xue> 我用的是irssi
<contrun[m]> xue: 先换一个命令行程序   看下有没有光标   再换一个终端模拟器  看下有没有光标
<xue> 服务器只能终端
<xue> 换终端模拟器?
<xue> gnome-terminal换掉吗
<contrun[m]> xue:  提问题的时候先说明环境   服务器？ 你是在 ssh 下 登录  还是用的 console？ 你现在的 终端模拟器是啥  用 vim 有没有光标？
<xue> 我现在在桌面环境下 gnome  ubuntu 19.04
<xue> vim 也是这个问题
<contrun[m]> xue: 多半是 gnome terminal 的设置问题  你找找配置选项
<xue> 配置都找遍了 没找到
<xue> 难道要换个终端试试
<contrun[m]> xue: 可以换个  terminal  试试看   还有就是你的 bashrc  zshrc 是啥？ zshrc 也是可以改光标的显示选项的
<xue> 显示选项就是block I _ 三种
<contrun[m]> xue: 看下换个 terminal 有没有用吧
<xue> 我的bashrc是默认选项 除了设置一下LANG
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-08-31-15-51-41.png (3KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/nrcAgXiTaCALJSlSrPrXQyce >
<contrun[m]> login shell 能看到这个不
<xue> 提示符是有的 就是光标没了  看不大输入位置
<xue> 看不到输入位置  只能猜
<xue> 有人遇到没?
<contrun[m]> 发个 vim 下面的截图  是中文输入法是这样  还是英文输入也是如此？
<xue> 中文输入法 英文的正常
<contrun[m]> xue: 那你应该要告诉我们你的输入法是什么
<contrun[m]> xue:   说了半天  重要的一件没提到  我帮不了你  你自己搜吧  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&ei=oChqXdicKuK80PEPj4iC2A0&q=ibus+terminal+no+cursor&oq=ibus+terminal+no+cursor&gs_l=psy-ab.3..35i39.11559.16235..16384...1.0..2.330.3911.2-6j7......0....1..gws-wiz.TVjR-ZzJWqE&ved=0ahUKEwjY7LfT0azkAhViHjQIHQ-EANsQ4dUDCAo&uact=5
<xue> 我的输入法是IBUS
<xue> libpinyin
<xue> 算了 将就着用  中文是无法完美的使用了
<ozaaaa> 我用的是搜狗
<ozaaaa> 没用 ibus
<xue> 我换个输入法试试
<xue> 换了fcitx 问题解决
<xue> 是ibus的问题
<xue> 谢谢contrun[m]、
<ozaaaa> 现在还有什么比较热闹的群吗
<ozaaaa> 呸。。 频道
<contrun[m]> ozaaaa: #haskell
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-26
<snpresent> 冷清了很多
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-27
<quanter> 现在ubuntu中文论坛已经不能访问了，debian中文论坛还不错，但人气还不够，欢迎各位转到debian中文论坛 https://forums.debiancn.org/
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-28
<Cj-Tony-3> I have a problem. When my Linux started the ssh service, an error occurred. He prompted me: sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path. How can I solve it?
